# anyone ttc or ntnp before there child is a year old?



## youngwife20

Hey ladies i know some of you orr most will think im crazy lol but my baby is 8 weeks old and we have started ntnp and ttc allit lol (not propper ttc like first time round jsst seeing what happens and hoping for the best) 

I had a c section so im fully aware of risks before having a birth before a year pp but my deoctor has told me its fine depends on the individual.

Theres a few reasons why we want to have all the babys so soon but i wont go into that lol
But were so happy to have them close in age.
Im 21 oh 25 and would like to have all babys before 30.. (4 in total) lol

If i didnt have a c section i would be pregnant by now..

(And i dont need anyone saying im iresponsible. Our personal reasons are enough for us to know this is whats best!)

So anyway i was looking for ladies who are also ttc or ntnp or had a baby before baby was 12months so we can chat and share experiances of how were getting on! And how old baby was when u started trying or ntnp xx

Thanks! Xx


----------



## _jellybean_

excuse writing...holding lo...

we r trying. i also had a section. doctor approved ttc. nervous a bit lol. you r completely right...every woman is different. fx for u


----------



## MummytoSummer

Aw really pleased for you hun!

It's nobodies business but yours and oh's when you decide to try so good luck to you!

As you know I've decided no more babies but we did start ttc Skye when Summer was only 10 months old so we hadn't waited the full 12 months recommended after a c section. I know you're only 2 months pp but so what, you'll be fine and as you said everyone is different!

If I did want another baby I'd happily start trying now at nearly 3 months pp!

X


----------



## MumToEva

Not trying yet, but dying to. Have to wait a while unfortunately due to financial reasons, but hoping to get pregnant when little one is 7 months old. Fingers crossed anyway!

Good luck :)


----------



## youngwife20

Jelly- thank you hun i remember u in third tri- how r u feeling? Its exciting trying again.. first time round i was so axouis and realy didnt enjoy ttc i just wanted a baby so much! Some part of it i found excitring lol ( i like orgonising so plannin a calnder of when to dtd was fine) but now its more laid back because we have one baby so im like desperate the way i was! I was so obbsessed lol xx have u told any ur ttc ? Wev only told my mum x


----------



## youngwife20

Mummytosummer and skye! - thanks hun! Its so exciting ur babys are so close too and i think thts so great there lucky to have each other! Do u thinnk u will still say u dnt want no babys after a few yrs? And was ur first baby a section? How was the second? Which one was better? Were they both planned sections x


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you mumtoeva! Goodluck when u start trying hope it happens instantly for u!! Xx did u think ud be broody so soon after having ur baby? I knew i wud even during my emergancy section while they were pullin her out we were discusing havin number 2 lol


----------



## youngwife20

Im curious those ttc so soon do u have siblings; what about ur oh? I had one sibling but he passed away when i was 8 he was 9 n my hubby has 3half siblings who didnt grow up with him so hes pracitcly an only child i think that contributes to us wanting a big family with them close togetther me n my brother was a year apart mum also had an emc with first and planned section with second x


----------



## MummytoSummer

I wouldn't change the age gap between them for anything, they love each other so much. Summer adores her baby sister.

Yes both my births were c sections. The first was an emergency c section though then the second was planned. My emergency section wasn't a horrible experience but the planned c section was an amazing experience and I'd happily do it again! It was so exciting knowing exactly when she would arrive. Recovery both times was fantastic but after the planned one was even easier.

Maybe in a few years I'll have a different opinion but I really feel like my family is complete. I know I said after Summer that I couldn't see how I could give enough love to another child, and obviously I have because I love Skye just the same but I really feel as though I don't want to add anymore into the mix because I just love them both so much. Plus I wanted to be done with it by the time I'm 30 and I turn 30 in July!

X


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey who cares what others think lol we waited a bit longer then you to start NTNP (Our son is 8 months old now) but we started NTNP at the start of this month


----------



## CharlieKeys

Second was a complete accident - we didn't think we could get pregnant that quick but I can give you advice on close age gaps lol! It is lovely and I wouldn't want it any other way! :) I don't think you are irresponsible as long as you feel like your body can handle it and you have support from your Drs after having a c-section then go ttc! ;) 

Third we were ntnp but again we weren't expecting it to happen so quick and we actually then decided against it but two weeks later found out we were pregnant.


----------



## Tink81

Good luck to you! :) we are still undecided if we want a second, but we arn't taking any precautions so who knows! The only thing that I worry about is that bean is so good, we may have been spoiled, and a second may not be as good! Hehe ;)


----------



## Belle25

Not personally, but good luck hun. Sending you baby dust!

Will be nice for your lo to have siblings close in age.

I also want to have all my babies before I am in my early 30s, so I understand you there
xx


----------



## jem77

We are ntnp. I had my 6 week pp visit last week and my Dr was all for us trying for another. We want our children close in age, and I'm 35 so we don't have time to wait too long. Good luck!


----------



## nugget80

my 2 dds are a year apart and dd1 was emcs while dd2 was a vbac. love the age gap and though they bicker alot now they older they are still very close and are good friends! lo is now 10 months and we are ttc again! good luck to you...


----------



## youngwife20

Mummytosummerandskye- snap about being done with kids by 30 lol i hope i achieve tht! And aww sounds like ur little family is just perfect as it is .. on here i keep hearing ppl say tht u wont give all the attention to the other kid etc... But i think i will i- any tips on how u made it work ? Alsso i thort being pregnant again will make the time go so fast next thing u know shel be a toddler! But its all gona be worth it xx


----------



## youngwife20

Charlie- wow 3 so clothss! My maths is crap how many months pregant were ur babys whe u got pregnant! and i accept all the advice i can get!! Thnk u x


----------



## youngwife20

Tinks - thank u! And i think the same lol shes so perfect! I wonder if wel be this lucky and blessed next time round lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Belle- thanks hun! Whats ur babys age gaps? And i see ur wtt how long r u waiting xx


----------



## MummytoSummer

I'm not really sure how I make it works, it is tough and I guess at the moment im just taking each day as it comes.

It is difficult splitting my time between them, some days it seems that one of them has had a lot more of my attention. Obviously Summer being a toddler she wants my attention a lot, she wants me to play and do stuff which I can't always do because I'm feeding Skye. Skye does take up a lot of my attention at the moment as we're trying to get her reflux under control.

I just try to include Summer in as much as I can with Skye, like when I need to change her I'll ask Summer to get me the wipes and nappy etc. then when I'm feeding she'll sit next to me and we read a book together. Plus we bought her a doll so that she has a baby of her own to look after. 

It is horrible when I have a day when it's been all about Skye or all about Summer and then I feel really guilty for not paying enough attention to the other one. But for the most part it's not a problem!

X


----------



## Babyvoisey

I'm jealous! :( OH is having none of it!!!! :(


----------



## DianaB

We're ntnp but I doubt much will happen seeing as I still haven't had af. I would love a close age gap as well, I always found it lonely growing up by myself as I only had half sisters who lived with their mothers.


----------



## youngwife20

Jem- thanks hun! Goodluck how r u feeling about ttc? Excitied? X


----------



## lovelylaura

We ttc 4 months pp fell straight away and im now 22 weeks :) couldn't be more excited to have ours so close its not for everyone but it works for us , its going to be hard work but its going to be worth it good luck xx


----------



## youngwife20

Nugget- wow thanks for responding! Thats great! Id love to hear abit more about ur story every one says u cnt achieve a vbac if u get preggers before the yr is up lol so thts inspiring! What was ur birthing experiance like xx


----------



## youngwife20

Mummytosummerandsky- thank u for sharing abit of what its like my mum said she used to do tht with my brother when i was born fechin a nappy for me etc i think thts important and ur doing great i think its normal for them to sometimes get more attention dependin on there need like u siad skyes got reflux etc sounds like uve got a great balance to it all!! Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Lol babyvoisey- none of it ever?? No more? Lol or not for now? X


----------



## youngwife20

Diana- ive only had 2 days spotting - are u bf or formula feeding? I think they say period returns quicker with ff? Im bf but hope tht doesnt delay things i know u can get preggers before period even returing so u never know and i felt lonely too i cudnt imagine just havin one i want her to have siblings she can grow with and be happy with xx also when did u start ntnp? X


----------



## youngwife20

Awww laura--!! Congrats hunni! Ur super lucky hapy for u! Hows it been being pregnant and lookin after ur lo? Have u had much sickness? X


----------



## youngwife20

Anyone want to be my ttc/ntnp buddy? Xx


----------



## DianaB

started ntnp pretty much right after we had her but I had an infection for 2 months after so not until after that really. I'm actually combi feeding at the moment my supply was never enough for her and she lost a lot of weight because of the infection but still no period. I'm also in a similar boat of wanting all my children before me and dh are 30 I'm 21 and he's 22, he wants a close age gap as him and his sister were 6 years apart and never close.


----------



## victorial8

We are ntnp too but as we are breastfeeding who knows what will happen. As I have bicornuate uterus, i find it tougher to get pregnant and stay pregnant, (it took 15 months with Freya) so we said we would just let nature do its thing this time without the stress on us x x


----------



## youngwife20

Mismummy2be - were of similer age! Do ppl knw ur ntnp at the momment? And ur right its noeones business just gets on my nerves when ppl make everythin so negitive the fact i got pregnant @ 20 ppl kept saying im too young even tho i was married so its just annoying knowing theyd find something negitive to say about something so exciting xx


----------



## Babyvoisey

youngwife20 said:


> Lol babyvoisey- none of it ever?? No more? Lol or not for now? X

When DS is 5 lol :( long way off x


----------



## nugget80

youngwife20... i had dd1 by emcs in June 2001. she was 9 weeks early and one of twins (we lost her sister) there were no other complications with birth so consultant gave us go ahead to ttc after 3 months and was pregnant immediately! had full support for vbac from consultant who was confident there would be no problems... they explain risks to you which always sound scary but are very unlikely but possible! as a high risk pregnancy you get a few extra antenatal appointments but that's all. i went into labour naturally 2 days after edd and had no problems at all. was advised say on to have epi in case of complications and needing to go to theatre but i would have had one anyway i think! dd was eventually delivered by forceps after 9 hrs active labour. forceps were used as she was a big baby, 9lb 8oz and i am only small plus did not get to push really first time round so was all new! 
when i had ds last year, 10 years after emcs, i got exactly the same risk speech and care plan as before so in all those years i had not become any less risk! 
i think alot of it depends on your consultant when it comes to a vbac, however soon, i was lucky in that mine was fully supportive of my decision and was also there when i was in labour with dd2 to help it happen... if you have any more questions just ask!


----------



## Mamoosca

I remember you from 3rd tri :D 

We are going to TTC in November. We were originally going to wait until next Feb when she is 1 but I don't want their birthdays too close together so hopefully we get lucky the first or 2nd time like last time around *fingers crossed*

It's no ones business but yours and your partners when you want to ttc :)


----------



## nugget80

just to add i was just 21 when i had dd1 and 22 with dd2. just ignore people who comment on your age at the end of the day its your choice! i now get people commenting on the 9 years i have between my 2 youngest! alot of people simply assume ds must have been an accident! he wasn't he was very much planned and took 6 long months!


----------



## youngwife20

Dianna_ how many kids do u and ur oh want all together? With combi feeding how much is formula feeding? I think i will combi feed when shes abit older as i have alot of milk but its drama every time to get her to stay on lol.
Was ur delivery a normal delivery? Was ur recovery ok? 
Victoria- ive never heard of tht uterus problem hope it happens quicker for u.. and have u got a period yet? X


----------



## youngwife20

Babyvoisey- 5!!!!! Wow my uterus wud be begging for a baby by then! I bet u cud get him to change it to 3 yrs soon! Just keep working on him lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

Nuget- im so sorry u lost her sibling hun xx its amazing tht u fell pregnant so fast did u have a period inbetween? Were u ff or bf? Cnt remmeber if i alredy asked i like to know to see if it makes a difference to how long it takes to fall prego again . Wow big baby! My daughter weighed 9.05 at delivery and im 5 foot 2 inches poor baby cudnt fit thru i never got to the pushing stage lol only got to 6cm and il have an epi too! I resisted first time round but now realise its no bigdeal lol i had it in the end but needed a spinal anyway . Thank u soo much ur so helpful! Was the forceps delivery scary? X


----------



## jenniferttc1

I can't seem to work up the balls to TTC! lol 
I would love them to be close in age and my husband is ready to go anytime I am. 
Maybe after the summer is done and out of the way we will TTC. Last summer I didnt get to do anything. No jumping off clifts, rollercoasters, laying out and having a nice drink. Plus I want to give myself a few months to work on my ab muscles so I don't get so huge! lol 
But I guess you could say NTNP? we use pull out method only (also breastfeeding though)


----------



## youngwife20

Mamoosca- thank u! I remember u too! And i just realised if we conicve may or june they will have the same birthday month! Oops lol x and tht age gap ur plannin is stil super close hope it does go to plan for u hun x


----------



## youngwife20

Nugget thanks for saying tht i think the age ur had ur babys is perfect! And i know what u mean by 6 LONG months it feels like forever when ur ttc doesnt it lol every month feels like a lifetime! Hoepfuly this tme round wil be more laid back and relaxed about the whole thing x x


----------



## leahsbabybump

i ntnp'd for a few months had sex twice and got caugth wasnt expecting it to happen so soon infact we had decided just before i got bfp that perhaps we should sort some contraception out as we wasnt ready yet so we decided i got for a coil i was waiting for period so i could go get it fitted but my period never came grrr lol oh well my family got complete a bit sooner than we anticipated lol
i think if you are going to ntnp you need to make sure your fully aware it could happen the first time you dtd or the second like with me lol


----------



## Chellxx

Good for you Hun, I wanted to ttc when lo was 6 weeks but everyone told me it was hormones and I'd change my mind, when he was 3 months we had an "accident" and when af showed 2 weeks later I was so upset so we decided to ttc. I fell when lo was 5 months old so there will be 14 months between them and we are super excited about that. People tell me all the time that I'm crazy but I turned 30 this year and dont want to wait any longer, and we never thought we'd have 1 baby so 2 is such a huge blessing for us.

Good luck ttc huni, I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## nugget80

i was ff as dd was in special care for 4 weeks and ff was quickest way to get her home! periods came back pretty quick! was very lucky it was so quick and think consultant was surprised as well! forceps were a little scary but tbh by then i was too tired to care! im only 5ft 1 but seem to have big babies... ds was 8lb 3 and 2 weeks early!


----------



## DianaB

We're planning on 3 or four children. Right now she just a little over half on breastmilk but hopefully it will soon be more. I had the opposite problem with breastfeeding she'd constantly be on but no milk lol. I had a normal perfect delivery but my recovery was hell, my stiches got infected and about 5 different antibiotics and 2 months later I was finally back to normal.


----------



## CazM 2011

We hope to start NTNP (we did this with emma and was only 4 months till we were pregnant so hope for around he same) when LO is around 18 weeks old, so here will be 18 months ish hopefully!! It would be sooner but I've had to have my rubella injections again so have to wait 12 weeks after my second one next week but I will be checking with the doctor if thats right or we can earlier, I'm so excited again lol!
We decided we wanted our kids close in age for a few different reasons, my OH being 44 wants to have all our kids sooner, me having a younger sister who is 8 years younger I personally hated such a big gap, me being a SAHM till all kids Are in school, if we finish having our family in the next 3-4 years they will all be in school when I am 30 and it is ideal for me finding a career still.


----------



## Belle25

youngwife20 said:


> Belle- thanks hun! Whats ur babys age gaps? And i see ur wtt how long r u waiting xx

My first 'baby' is 6 :haha: so 6 year age gap. We plan on waiting 3 years or so. Its circumstances that dictate the gaps for us, such as bigger house etc
xx


----------



## youngwife20

Jenn- lol me and hubby cudnt ever be bothered trying to pull out method lol and i know what u mean about wanting to do a few things b4 gettin pregnant agan theres so much u cnt do when u pregntn when i had her i felt free again lol to eat and drink what i want lol but i must say im alot healthier pregnant than not lol as i eat super healthy etc and u got plenty of time to "get some balls to ttc " lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Leahsbabybump- congrats!! And ur right ur mind set is abit different from ttc mode to ntnp maybe super laid back tht i might nt realise how quick it could happen lol - were u bf orff? X


----------



## youngwife20

Chels- thanks so much hun and congrats! And ppl have told me its just hormones tht im broody they didnt know tht was the plan before i even fell pregnant first time to have them super close! I wish u lots of luck n hope il be joing u in pregnancy sooon! X


----------



## youngwife20

dianna- oh wow sounds like a trumatic time - i had a womb infection after my delivery and was on anttiboics for 2 weeks then my baby was on iv antibioics for one week with a lung infection i for sure hope the next birth goes smoother!! And i hope ur able to up ur supply i have to much milk due to over pumping when my baby was in nicu x


----------



## youngwife20

Caz- thats sounds like a reely great plan!! Id love to be a sahm but unfortunaly will be going back in december UNLESS im pregnant before i have to go back lol ...hmm i have no clue if im uptodate on my shots im sure my docs will let me knw if i need any - why did they say u needed the shotsagain x


----------



## youngwife20

Belle- i get wat u mean we just bought a new house the day before i went into labour lol we were in a 2bed house before.. im thinking 3 bedrooms will be enuff for 4 kids.. defently enuff for 3 ..gues it depends.. im wondering if we will actualy stop @ 4.. i just thought if we have 3girls 1boy..no way wud i want him to be the only boy feeling left out! Oh dearr! Lol we may need a bigger house eventualy aha but i wont plan tht far ahed lol let me get number 2 out the way first lolx


----------



## CazM 2011

The blood tests from the first midwife appointment during pregnancy tests if you are immune to rubella measles etc and I know I had my injections but they said sometimes they don't work which I never knew!! I would have said I'll have the injections after I've had all my babies but if you catch rubella in the first trimester it can be really dangerous. 
Hope you are pregnant before you have to go back to work if you can time it right can you go straight on to maternity leave? 
We have told everyone from the begining we want another one straight away everyone laughs at us and says we will change our mind we havn't yet!!


----------



## Lulu1982

We're NTNP and LO is 10 weeks old. The only I am a bit worried about is my SPD and how bad it will be next time.

I'm BF so not sure how long it will take but we plan to start TTC in August.x


----------



## NewMummyx

Sadly we have aaaages till we TTC again, jealous!!


----------



## DianaB

Oh wow that sounds like it wasn't fun either, definitely hope your next birth goes smoother. Thanks I really hope pumping can do the same thing for my supply it's working but slowly so far.


----------



## _jellybean_

youngwife20 said:


> Jelly- thank you hun i remember u in third tri- how r u feeling? Its exciting trying again.. first time round i was so axouis and realy didnt enjoy ttc i just wanted a baby so much! Some part of it i found excitring lol ( i like orgonising so plannin a calnder of when to dtd was fine) but now its more laid back because we have one baby so im like desperate the way i was! I was so obbsessed lol xx have u told any ur ttc ? Wev only told my mum x

Hi:hugs: I remember you from third tri too:) 

Yeah...I'm not in a rush like I was either. I mean, I don't really feel stressed about it, but I'm using opks, etc. I find all of that fun.

I've told my family, and most of my friends. Everyone is happy. No one thought it was too soon, or gave me weird looks, etc. Everyone was really supportive (to my face, ha ha).


----------



## babyhopes2010

were emigrating so have to wait until freya is 4 :cry:


----------



## ezbabydust

:wave: Hiya i remeber you from Third Tri.... :flower:

Were gna start TNP in Aug/Sept when our lil chap will be 8/9 months old. We too want a close age gap as we want siblings to be close. OH (31) is an only child but i come from a brood of 4 but we all have big age gaps. Were still very close my youngest brother is 8 and my oldest brother is 34!! Im 24 my sis is also TCC and she is 31. As i said we are all still close and would do anything for eachother...my 8 year old bother definatly keeps us young minded and my neice is 7.

Hopefully my sis will be pregnant by the time i get pregnant as she is TTC at the moment....super exciting!!!

I dont give 2 flying &#[email protected] what ppl say about us TTC and having our babies close.....as i said to a 'friends" mother when she made a horrible comment about my baby when i was pregnant ''if you have nothing to say that is nice, keep your fat trap shut'':haha:

I hope it happens for you sooooon!!!x


----------



## ezbabydust

My bubba is mixed race too:cloud9: :baby:
Im british carribean and my OH is half mexican half caucasian
Definatley the best of both worlds lol!!!

What is your bubbas mix?


----------



## babyjan

I would love to be pregnant now lol, I miss the whole pregnancy and the excitement of going into labour, my LO is almost 4 months so in a way I don't know how il manage but I suppose it will be fine! I think it's beautiful having two so close in age, I'm exclusively Bf haven't had a period yet and I'm not on any form of contraception so I guess I'm part of the ntnp club hehe x


----------



## lovelylaura

youngwife20 said:


> Awww laura--!! Congrats hunni! Ur super lucky hapy for u! Hows it been being pregnant and lookin after ur lo? Have u had much sickness? X

thankyou its been really good but its mostly because my OH is amazing he took over all night wakings and picks up the slack in the house if I've been a bit run down but poppy is such an easy going baby so I think that's helps and I didn't have much morning sickness either which is great !


----------



## jenniferttc1

youngwife20 said:


> Jenn- lol me and hubby cudnt ever be bothered trying to pull out method lol and i know what u mean about wanting to do a few things b4 gettin pregnant agan theres so much u cnt do when u pregntn when i had her i felt free again lol to eat and drink what i want lol but i must say im alot healthier pregnant than not lol as i eat super healthy etc and u got plenty of time to "get some balls to ttc " lol x

I would rather the next be a pleasent suprise lol really dont want to ttc for 19 months again! my little boy is growing up so fast:(


----------



## XJessicaX

Yes! We TTC when DD was 10 months and I fell pregnant then! Currently 5 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

youngwife20 said:


> Charlie- wow 3 so clothss! My maths is crap how many months pregant were ur babys whe u got pregnant! and i accept all the advice i can get!! Thnk u x

Stephen was 3 weeks old when I got pregnant with Henry and Henry was 6 months when I got pregnant with number 3 :haha: I had 2 under 1 for 2 months! :) If you feel ready I say go for it and don't worry about anyone else's opinion


----------



## emma.c89

I was thinking how nice it would be and I'd love to do it all over again v.soon but I looked after my OH's other child (2yr old) with my 5 week old and completely changed my mind (I was v stressed), plus me and OH are having problems at the moment too (lots of arguing and stuff) he's trying to help a bit more but I know it wont last. If I had no doubts I had all the support there and could cope I'd definetly do it! I am FF and still havent had my aunt flo, on saturday I panicked as my breast also were producing clear fluid again, they stopped 7 weeks ago!! (when I ws preg my nipples started leaking at 10 weeks) I sent OH down to get me pregnancy test's and was secretly a little dissapointed when they came back negative, but in reality it would be selfish of me to bring another child into the world with my circumstances right now. Good Luck!!


----------



## victorial8

youngwife20 said:


> Dianna_ how many kids do u and ur oh want all together? With combi feeding how much is formula feeding? I think i will combi feed when shes abit older as i have alot of milk but its drama every time to get her to stay on lol.
> Was ur delivery a normal delivery? Was ur recovery ok?
> Victoria- ive never heard of tht uterus problem hope it happens quicker for u.. and have u got a period yet? X

Nope, no period yet. In a way I hope it comes soon coz we would love another LO (even tho I hated pregnancy apart from feeling her move) but in another way I could quite happily never have a period again!! :)

I will just have to go along with whatever my body wants to do. I was quite shocked as it was my OH who suggested we NTNP, I thought he would be against the idea so I never even hinted at it. Wasn't till we finally DTD after having Freya that we weren't careful and the discussed it x x


----------



## youngwife20

Caz- thanks i hope im pregnant too before i go back+ and i believe so thts what my hr department said but they change the rules all the time but by my next pregnancy i would have been with the same employer over a yr which means i qualify for 6months full pay! Which i wud like very much lol x and omg people said tht to me too even on here when i said i want another one soon as i had this one they didnt take me seriously saying il change my mind after shes here but i havent!! Lol x and i better check with my docs when i next go just to double check about this rubella as my docs r abit slow and dnt keep up with thing s u have to ask lol

Lulu- goodluck hun! And i had spd when i was pregnant but it seemed to get better near the end as id stropped getting publid tranpsort hope ur spd doesnt start again x

Newmummy- how long u thinking of waiting?

Dianna- thanks! And hope ur supplier keeps increasing it takes work i used to keep pumpin even when the milk had stopped flowing to help stimulate my boobs abit more xx 

Jelly- when did u start with the opks one thing i never tried was the temping thing lol never understood it lol im gonna try not to test though just live healthy and hopefuly find out when im 12 weeks gone lol i hated the first 3months lasted a lifetime! Im a bigg worrier! Lol last time i was testing practcily the day after we dtd ahah lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Babyhopes- aww before u had ur baby did u think it wud be sooner? Are u imigratin far? 

Babydust! - heloo! Its nice that all ur siblings r close and aww an 8 yr old! Thats so sweet bet he really looks upto u! And what an amazing gift it wud be if ur both pregnant at th same time nt alot of ppl get to share that with there sibling at the same time!! Goodluck to u both awww!! 
Haha thts funny not just a trap but a fat trap lol good for u hun! N wow what a lovely mix!! My daughter is half african (black british) and half white (english) shes so cute VERY light skinned lol which we were suprised about as im so dark lol when im out alone with her i see ppl wondering whats happened here lol ppl even wisper lol ( ..is she hers...is the dad white) lol at the doctors husband came for babys development checkup he went to the car and the doctor said " hes not tht dad is he? Just wondered as i didnt want to slip up".. i was like erm... Yes he is actualy lol x she has soo much long hair defently from her dad becoz my hair takes forver to grow lol x.


----------



## youngwife20

Babyjan- ahah welcome aboard! Lol hw long have u not been using anything? U cud be prego now lol and i actualy miss bein pregnant too i didnt think i wud when ppl said i wud i was like "how cani miss it i have my baby here" even my husband will rub my belly at night then remember theres no baby in there and say " i forgot there isnt a baby in there! I want one in there now" lol its funny ive been pregnant since we moved intogether n got married so hes never realy been around me for this long not pregnant lol x 

Lovelylaura- thats fab u have a good oh and i hope im lucky n dnt get much sickness too! Lol

Jen- i get wht u mmean i dnt know how u coped! I ttc about 6cycles n it felt like forevr hun! So ur amazing! And gosh my babys growin so fast i didnt get the newborn face lol she was 9lb5 when born and long and she never acted like a newborn lol i wish i cud just skip straight to being 3 months pregnanrt tho.. cnt do the whole worry in the first 3 months lol i found out i was pregnant at 3weeks so. Tht felt like forever!


----------



## youngwife20

Charlie- wow 3weeks! Amazing!!! And thanks hun i sooo cnt wait to do it all again! 

Emma- i remmeber u! I wrote a thred in second tri about leakyboobs did u breastfeed to start with? I heard even after u start ff babys crying can make them leake alitle omg when my daughter crys they leak like a tap and swell up lol and sorry ur havin problems with ur oh u sound very responsible to try not to concieve till things r sorted hope there sorted soon hun x thanks for the luck x

Victoria im with u! I HATE periods!! I was dreading the pp bleeding (little did i knw tht wud have been the least of my worries haha ) but becoz i had a section it was minimal i enjoyed the nine months no period now im on edge thinkin it cud start anytime wile im @ the supermarket or swimming lol we alwaus knew wed have them close wanted to get pregnant 6weekpp then planned changed after emc then we said 3monthspp then we had ann accident n said ohwell were 2monthspp near enuf to 3 may aswell just let it happen nw. Instead of waiting x


----------



## ezbabydust

youngwife20 said:


> Babyhopes- aww before u had ur baby did u think it wud be sooner? Are u imigratin far?
> 
> Babydust! - heloo! Its nice that all ur siblings r close and aww an 8 yr old! Thats so sweet bet he really looks upto u! And what an amazing gift it wud be if ur both pregnant at th same time nt alot of ppl get to share that with there sibling at the same time!! Goodluck to u both awww!!
> Haha thts funny not just a trap but a fat trap lol good for u hun! N wow what a lovely mix!! My daughter is half african (black british) and half white (english) shes so cute VERY light skinned lol which we were suprised about as im so dark lol when im out alone with her i see ppl wondering whats happened here lol ppl even wisper lol ( ..is she hers...is the dad white) lol at the doctors husband came for babys development checkup he went to the car and the doctor said " hes not tht dad is he? Just wondered as i didnt want to slip up".. i was like erm... Yes he is actualy lol x she has soo much long hair defently from her dad becoz my hair takes forver to grow lol x.

:flower: lol yh sometimes we get the odd stare from ppl as well n you can kinda se the wtf look expression :dohh: my bubba is light aswell and his hair is just starting to get a wave in it so at the moment it just sticks up lol looks super cute!!
How old is your daughter? my bubz is 13weeks....got his 2nd lot of injections tomoz which im dreading:wacko: OH is gna hold him for me whilst i go outside and wait for it to finish....i got a terrible needle phobia plus i might wanna punch the nurse for hurting my son lol (joking)

Really hoping my sis get pregnant before me as i dnt wanna rub it in her face IYKWIM that im on my 2nd whilst she hasnt had her 1st shes really tryimg too aswell and im giving her tips lol, plus pregnancy is so wonderful i want her to bask in the limelight for a bit lol thats if we get pregnant straight away anyway!!


----------



## Duejan2012

wow i remember ALOT of you ladies from 3rd tri! Imm soo jelous of alll of you ttc again. I want to ttc again but my dh would never go for it lol. Im 22 and he is 24 and jonathan is our second. I too want 3 or 4 before i am28. So idk i know secretly dh does want another but you all know how it is lol


----------



## MissMummy2Be

youngwife20 said:


> Mismummy2be - were of similer age! Do ppl knw ur ntnp at the momment? And ur right its noeones business just gets on my nerves when ppl make everythin so negitive the fact i got pregnant @ 20 ppl kept saying im too young even tho i was married so its just annoying knowing theyd find something negitive to say about something so exciting xx

Yer we are i have not long turned 20! no one knows just yet how about you have you and your OH told anyone yet?? i was 18 when i got pregnant and family were not to bad with judging us (but my sis was 17 when she had her first so that helped there) OHs dad was the only one who judged us openly


----------



## steph.

wow i thought i was the only crazy one!!! we are ntnp although i am exclusively bf and my period hasnt come back yet so not expecting anything to happen anytime soon. hoping to be pregnant by sept/oct. good luck everyone!! :D


----------



## Brieanna

We have been ntnp since we got the ok from my doctor at the 8 week checkup. I had an emcs too. I exclusively bf and co-sleep so I wasn't expecting much but since my period returned a few weeks ago we have been more actively ttc. I was so surprised OH wanted to because I always hear about having to convince the guy!

I want to have 3 or 4 before I am 35 and some of it has to do with medical reasons, but the main reason is because my brother and I were 7 years apart and I never felt close to him, even though I have tried we still aren't close (I am too "old" to be cool I guess, :wacko: ). I have an identical twin sister that I am very close to and I am hoping that any children I have will have a close relationship, although I know you can't make that happen, :haha: !

My sister has 2 very close in age and she has told me all the pros and cons and I think there are more pros for me personally!

This is the first month I had my period (so have been actively ttc) but this morning is 11 dpo and I tested this morning and got bfn and then this afternoon I started cramping like I do before af, so it looks like I am out this month at least. :(

Good luck to us all, and :dust:


----------



## steph.

brieanna- with both my pregnancies (one ended in mc at 8 weeks) i had af cramps around the time my period was due. apparently it can be the embryo embedding itself in the lining! So you are definately not out yet :D


----------



## youngwife20

Babydust- my daughter is 8+weeks and aww his hair sounds adorable- how old did he have his first lot my daughter has her 1st lot on the 1stof may @ 9weeks dont know what jabs tho she had a 'bcg' jab at 4 weeks old to prevent tobacolis - did ur lo have this?
Im dreading it too.. i heard about baby gets fiverish etc how do u knw its not a real flue n just body responding to the jab? How was ur lo after it? And ahah thts a normal thing to want to do lol thts ur maternal/motherly instinct! And my oh will be at work and i dnt mind needles at all! Lol
And aww how selfless r u!! Thats great that u want her to get pregnant first is she doing all the opks calanders and temping? I never did temping as itts abit to much effort for me to figure out lol i like to keep it simple lol x i hope u get ur wish n she does get pregnant first x 

Duejan- hey hun wow ur on ur second alredy thats great hun!! I see u have a cute age gap between them and 3 or 4 by 28! Fab! I thort i wanted them close hehe best to get all the babys out the way i think then i can get my body back instead of getting it back and having to start all again and i for sure know how it is lol little bit of working on him and ul be able to convice him i think lol atleast for one more lol

Missmummy- we havent really told anyone my mum knows as she fully supports us! Lol if i had a vaginal delivery she wud of suggested geting pregnant even quicker lol as thts what she did x my 2 friends ive also told but they think im joking just said im redy for next. One is very supportive. Suprinsly my bestfriend who has a kid also just jokes about it n doesnt take it seriously. I dont think i was redy for a kid at 18thinking back but i was super broody then too..my mum was suprised i managed to wait till i was 20 to get pregnant lol i was obsessed with babys mothering and pregnancy lol x

Steph - lol we can all be crazy together aha goodluck! Also bf here wud be intresting if u can keep me updated so i can see how ttc ntnp worked while on ur bf journy xx goodluck hunni


----------



## youngwife20

Breana- thts great news tht u got the ok @ 8weeks after a section u dnt hear tht often but i gues sometimes docs r tryna cover there own backs so if GOD FORBID anything went rong they dnt want u to be able to say " its this docs fault they sed it was ok". And do. U get a good night sleep cosleeping? I sleep with her in my bed in the afternoon and can never fall asleep properly as i feel il roll over her!! And ho do u manage to do any hanky panky if u share the same bed lol wow!! And same here about hearing about the guy needing convincing lol my husbnds almost more broody than me!! He told me before i gave birth the biggest age gap he will be ok with is if we got pregnant after one year lol i explaine to him thts not a big gap hun! Lol luckily were on the same page! Thank goodnes! Its a shame u and ur brother arnt close . I gues some peoples personalitys dont blend well together weather ur siblings or not hop ur able to get closer does u not havin a baby make u abit closer now hes an uncle? And wow a twin sister how exciting did u both feel u had equal amounts of attention ? Theres noeone better to ask tht question as ur age gap cudnt get any closer haha - whos older? And by how much? X and true u cnt make it happen but havin them close togethr cnt hurt lol and may help as there similer ages and can relate to one another better i think x 

Id love for you to share the PROS and CONS 
No suger coating lol always good to be aware of them

How old was first when she got pregnant? 

And goodluck to u too hun! Aw hugs its not nice seeing tht bfn! Is ur period regular now? And goodluck xx


----------



## youngwife20

Steph - jeeze mc at 8 weeks! Im sorry hunnie! Xx and ur daughters outfit is the cutest!xx


----------



## KellyC75

I was just like this after having my DD1 ~ I now have my DD2 :cloud9:

They are 14 months apart in age :baby::baby:


----------



## honey08

i was like this after my son whos 3in july,sadly after a mc it took a long time to get preg again and my baby now is 10wk but if i cud of i wuda had them closer in age ... im on the pill now :lol:


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm waiting until 1st September when Tanwen's nearly 9 months old to start ntnp/ ttc again! I'd love to be trying now but know I'd find less than 18 months too small an age gap! I'm incredibly broody though and am really looking forward to trying again!

Beca :wave:


----------



## ezbabydust

youngwife20 said:


> Babydust- my daughter is 8+weeks and aww his hair sounds adorable- how old did he have his first lot my daughter has her 1st lot on the 1stof may @ 9weeks dont know what jabs tho she had a 'bcg' jab at 4 weeks old to prevent tobacolis - did ur lo have this?
> Im dreading it too.. i heard about baby gets fiverish etc how do u knw its not a real flue n just body responding to the jab? How was ur lo after it? And ahah thts a normal thing to want to do lol thts ur maternal/motherly instinct! And my oh will be at work and i dnt mind needles at all! Lol
> And aww how selfless r u!! Thats great that u want her to get pregnant first is she doing all the opks calanders and temping? I never did temping as itts abit to much effort for me to figure out lol i like to keep it simple lol x i hope u get ur wish n she does get pregnant first x

Hiya Youngwife !!
He was 8weeks+ when he had his first lot of injections my OH held him whilst it happened....i took a sort walk out of the surgery i couldnt eve sit in the waiting room as i didnt wanna hear him scream and bust in there lolol. 
Hes got his 2nd lot today and again im on edge:wacko: even though last time he was a bit miserable but fine after he had a bit of calpol. The nurse prescribed it for him. He didnt even have any bruising or fever and was completly fine that evening. I hope it goes well today. 
Im sure you bubba will be fine aswell the Calpol helps a lot!!
My OH is dreading it too as he doesnt want bubba too associate the pain of the injection with him so he always gives him alot of kisse n hugs after the needle has gone in and whispers 'naughty nurse' to him lolz.

How was she on getting her BCG??my bubs has got that next week i couldnt get an appointment sooner as every time i called i got answer phone left a msge and no callback to my msge!! had to make a complaint to my HV to get the nurse to call me back!!

awww thankyou yh my sis is using Clearblue smiley face thingy to know when she is ovulating . no temping I didnt do that last time (just had a lot of fun:blush:) but will try them out this time but no pressure or anything...not gna do temping either it takes the sexiness and fun out of the experience for me. I stil want it to be fun and full of love like last time i got pregnant!!:haha:


----------



## babyjan

youngwife20 said:


> Babyjan- ahah welcome aboard! Lol hw long have u not been using anything? U cud be prego now lol and i actualy miss bein pregnant too i didnt think i wud when ppl said i wud i was like "how cani miss it i have my baby here" even my husband will rub my belly at night then remember theres no baby in there and say " i forgot there isnt a baby in there! I want one in there now" lol its funny ive been pregnant since we moved intogether n got married so hes never realy been around me for this long not pregnant lol x

Well I haven't ever gone on birth control actually , so I guess whatever happens happens really, although I do hope it isn't too soon I haven't got back my periods so that might help, just like u I was pregnant throughout most of me and OHs time together, got married last feb and got my bfp april 30th so this time last year I was pregnant, It's weird cause while I was pregnant I couldnt wait to give birth but as soon as he came I missed pregnancy, do u have any worries if u do become pregnant this time now that u have an LO, my main worry is how will I cope with MS and a lil one, my MS was horrible before and I just spent my days lazing around x


----------



## mummyatlast

We are too ... we first dtd 6 week pp, didn't and haven't used protection since.
Our baby was IVF so every month is precious to us in terms of ttc ...

:flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

youngwife20 said:


> Missmummy- we havent really told anyone my mum knows as she fully supports us! Lol if i had a vaginal delivery she wud of suggested geting pregnant even quicker lol as thts what she did x my 2 friends ive also told but they think im joking just said im redy for next. One is very supportive. Suprinsly my bestfriend who has a kid also just jokes about it n doesnt take it seriously. I dont think i was redy for a kid at 18thinking back but i was super broody then too..my mum was suprised i managed to wait till i was 20 to get pregnant lol i was obsessed with babys mothering and pregnancy lol x

I have wanted kids since i was about 2 years old according to my mum i treated my baby doll as a real baby changed its bum feed it washed its cloths bathed it the whole lot :D

I said my whole life i wanted my first at 19 as long as i found the right guy and lucky me did :D we have been together for 2 years now and are getting married on the 24th of October 2015 :D


----------



## ezbabydust

:cloud9:bump


----------



## Amy2701

We are! I have been funny about telling anyone cause I thought people would say we were irresponsible having another so soon. We haven't used protection since Lily was born and we are just hoping to get pregnant again whenever it happens. I absolutely LOVED being pregnant. OH wants us to have 3 in total, but I'm gonna see how I get on with 2 first! Lol x


----------



## Brieanna

Sorry it took so long to get back! You know how babies are, lol. :)


Steph- It is good to hear that maybe there is hope this month! Sorry about your loss. :( I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks a few months before I got pregnant with my daughter and I was devastated.
Another bfn this morning (12 dpo) though so not looking good. . .

Answers to youngwife20-
I was surprised too when he told me I could ttc right away, I wasn't really expecting that when I asked. I guess it is an individual thing and maybe also what type of incision they use on the inside and how well you heal probably.

The way I sleep is not exactly co-sleeping. After months of not sleeping (I actually had to call OH home because I was hallucinating from lack of sleep!) we dismantled our bedroom and put 2 full size mattresses on the floor. One is for OH and I and one is for LO and I. I nurse her to sleep then crawl to the one I share with OH. Then when he goes to work early I move back with her and feed her. It's hard to explain without a picture.

I sleep a lot better because she is a snacker and eats small amounts every few hours (even at night) so it was driving me crazy. I only started since she was about 4 months and too big for the bassinet. I probably would have felt I would roll over her when she was smaller though.

As far as dtd, we don't always do it in the bed (like when she is napping) but since we don't really share one as long as she is asleep in her bed it's fine, but we do have to get creative and it's going to be a lot different than when we were ttc her and had plenty of sleep/time/places to dtd, haha!

We are lucky we don't have to convince our OH's! 

I thought that once he became an uncle we would be closer too, but he has only seen her once and she was taking a nap! We live 3 hours away so I can forgive it somewhat (even though he does have a car) but I visit my mom every few weeks and he only lives a few miles away from her. I even asked if we could come over to his house but he doesn't want that because he lives with his girlfriends parents and says it would be weird.

Being a twin was great! I feel like we got equal amounts of attention from everyone to the point of being spoiled! We were the first grandbabies (and my 3 of great-grandparents were still alive too) for both my parents and the first baby out of 12 aunts and uncles. We got plenty of attention! My mom didn't find out she was having twins until the day before we were born either and she had us naturally 3 minutes apart. My sister was born first.

My sister has 2 children, a boy and a girl. Her daughter was about 7 months old when she got pregnant again. I have an email of hers with the pros and cons but here are a few of the pros for 2 close in age that I remember 

pros- 
1) some things are cheaper because you already have lots of the baby stuff (like bassinet, crib, clothes, toys, and if you cloth diaper etc

2) they are really close and learn about sharing 

3)you get the sleepless nights out of the way. You don't get on a schedule with an older child and then have it disrupted by a newborn 

4) she will still be fairly young when they go to school so she can start her career without feeling guilty (these are her words and beliefs about her situation) 

Cons- 
1) you never know what the future holds (she was already pregnant when she found out her daughter had problems and her husband got sick so he was not going to be able to help much with the babies 

2)some things are more expensive like doctors bills, some clothes (especially if you have different sexes) if you formula feed or use disposable diapers etc 

3) you never get to sleep 

4)lots more work like cooking, cleaning, laundry etc 4)you don't get to spend as much time one-on-one (my sister daughter had a language problem and needed to have at least an hour a day of help so she felt like she was neglecting her son 

5)for her she had to wean her daughter from breastfeeding earlier than she wanted because she didn't have enough milk and she really missed that closeness. Some women can tandem nurse but some can't and you never really know 

I don't know if my period is regular yet because it is my first cycle but hopefully iot is so I can predict better.:)

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## emma.c89

youngwife20 said:


> Emma- i remmeber u! I wrote a thred in second tri about leakyboobs did u breastfeed to start with? I heard even after u start ff babys crying can make them leake alitle omg when my daughter crys they leak like a tap and swell up lol and sorry ur havin problems with ur oh u sound very responsible to try not to concieve till things r sorted hope there sorted soon hun x thanks for the luck x

Yeah I did try for 4 days but LO lost all his 10% weight and I was sore and couldnt cope with trying, my milk came in about a week after LO was born. I feel guilty I couldnt carry on but I suppose he had the best bits. I just stopped at 5 weeks and came back last week ... weird anyway I'm certainly not pregnant I came on today, I have not missed periods one bit :( well when we get on we get on good but we have massive blowouts I had to have the police out last time and social services will be in contact soon. I'm so annoyed it came to that but my OH wont leave when hes asked and after he had a drink he started smashing my house up. Im just so thankful my LO was not here :growlmad: x


----------



## RaspberryK

Ooo only just saw this thread.
We have been ntnp since LO was born but as I EBF for 6 months and still BF now with no return of periods so I don't really count it as ttc yet. I don't want big age gaps and I would prefer to be done with having children by the time I am 30. I think. I am 25 in July and I would like 3/4.
x


----------



## dashnbohemian

Hell.No.
My DH wants to, but I value my sanity too much. ;)


----------



## Brieanna

still bfn 13 dpo. :( no af though.

I might start a new thread about this, but does anyone else feel out of place in the tww forum? I started to post there to find some buddies, but I was afraid people might be mad at me because I have a baby already and a lot of them are trying for number 1.

Is there anywhere else like a "tww for #2" or something?

:)


----------



## Kyliem87

I'm not - mainly cause of work and maternity pay. To be eligible for maternity pay I need to return to work for a minimum of 26 weeks - if we tried not long after I had my daughter then I'd have to leave her earlier and I just don't want to! We are waiting 2-3 years for any more to sort ourselves out financially but when we have our next 2 we want them close in age. However to do this we're going to have 1 - then wait a full year to TTC so I can have 1 years maternity followed by the 26 weeks I need to be back at work to be eligible for mat pay.

:flow:


----------



## steph.

Sorry about the bfn brieanna :( As long as the witch isnt here, theres still hope! I´ve joined a ntnp/ttc # 2 thread and the ladies there are really nice! Heres the link if you want to join (hope it works!) https://www.babyandbump.com/not-try...oping-happens-come-join-us-5-bfps-so-far.html


----------



## Duejan2012

youngwife that is exactly my thought lol i can get my body back at a still young age lol having kids young is great i really enjoy it


----------



## lucy_lu10

Exciting!! Good luck. :)
We started ttc #2 when DS1 was 10 months and got pregnant when he was 13 months. 
I definitely believe that everyone is different and there's no right or wrong time to ttc. One of my friends had a c-section and then waited until her daughter was nearly 2 before ttc again. Well she's about 4 months pregnant now and on complete bedrest as there are some complications with her pelvis and its position. Proof that even if you wait a long time, there are no guarantees for a safe/easy pregnancy. Have fun on your ttc journey!! :)


----------



## Starry Night

We start TTC#2 in May when LO is 10 months old. Though part of me chickens out every other day. We lost our first baby, lost LO's twin at 9 weeks and was on bed rest the whole time which ended in an EMCS at full term. I'm so scared of something like that happening again. But I'm almost 30 with irregular cycles so I don't want to take any chances. And I want them close in age if I can help it. But I'm scared.


----------



## youngwife20

kELLY- aww what a lovely age gap! How did people react to the news of number 2?
HONEY- sorry about you mc hun! Have you had all the kids you want to now? Or just taking a break?

EstelSeren- I wish you luck when you will start trying! Hope it happens fast for you!! &#61514;

Babydust- how did the jab go? We have bought baby calpol ready for her jabs on Tuesday thanks for the tip! And she was reely well! Only one little cry then I quickly picked her up and pattied her on her bag and she forgot about it as soon as lol it doesn&#8217;t make them fivery or sick or temp so she was normal after &#8211; and smart idea just going with the flow tbh when I actualy got pregnant was when we had took a break from trying lol but when we were actualy trying I was a nightmare &#8220; time to hve sex now im ovulating&#8221; lol 

Babyjan- I was exactly the same!! Couldn&#8217;t wait to get her out! Now I feel like pregnancy is my norm and not pregnant it just feels weird 
I have a few worries now that you ask - with her being so young will she feel she isn&#8217;t getting enough attention ? what about at the hospital? Do I bring her with us or leave her at home with my mum ( who was my birth partner with my husband last time) id like my mum to be there but wouldn&#8217;t trust lo with anyone else and baby jan I cant imagine how hard that wil be will you have extra help? So good that your not letting it dictate your life and your still doing what you want xx I had spd when I was pregnant and was soo lazy. But im hoping I will stay more active next time round xx 

Mummyatlast- wow ivf baby! Must have been hard! I wish you luck! Nd hope u conceive quickly huni xx

Missmumy- aww congrats hunn! That&#8217;s great! Its good when things works out!! 

Babydust-aww thanks for bumping!! Its hard to keep up lol I forgot to check on it!! 

Amy! Yey your babys similer age to mine! I hope you get pregnant soon! And my pregnancy was mostly ok I was getting tired of it near the end lol but now I wish I just let things happen at the end I was doing everything to get her out not next time. Il just let the baby come when there ready.. 

Breanna- I know exactly what babys are like aha that&#8217;s why it took me so long to get back ontop of I have a crap memory and forgot I made this thread lol I had dissolvable stiches what type did you have? Omg hallucinating that&#8217;s pretty bad! And I understand what you mean that&#8217;s so much safer atleast you wont be worrying about her fallin of the bed etc. smart people you and your oh are! I think me and oh are even more creative than before we had her lol when we know shel be asleep for like 3 hours when shes just been fed and changed that&#8217;s when we go for it lol never when shes awake as we know shel want too much attention lol 

And that&#8217;s so strange how your brother is being! But don&#8217;t worry hun your doing great without him though . it seems he doesn&#8217;t want to make the effort so maybe you should stop trying till he shows more that he wants to see your baby x wow!!! What an amazing mother you have!! 2 days before!!! Gosh that must have been a huge shock lol 

Thank you for the pros and cons list so helpful I love novels im the queen of long posts/messages!! All very valid points! And I didn&#8217;t even manage breastfeeding one lol im exlusivly expressing and hoping to bf the other xx also doctors bills are free here so we don&#8217;t pay a fee for any treatments unless we go private , and I hope your neice gets better with her speech problem x 

Emma- omg that&#8217;s awfull I hope he didn&#8217;t hurt you!! What will social services do??!! Are you okay?? Wont he quit drinking? Cant believe hel do such a thing when you have a little baby.. you should be taken care of sweetie xx 

Rasbery k!! we have the same finishing age limit lol and I know some ppl get pregnant before there period returns so you never know!!

Dash lol- I feel more sane now ive had a baby haha 

Breanna- you can all stay here if you want to discuss your tww extra because I know I wil be soon! &#61514; noeone will judge you here!! And hope this is it for you!!

Kylie hmm I thought mine is you can go straight to mat pay imieidetnly but I think I need to clarify! Good luck when you do decide to start xx

Duejuan- I reealy enjoy it too! Can you imagine being like 30/40 and done with all your kids to do whatever you want . some of my mums friends are in there 40s and not even started having kids yet so were so lucky!


Im going to change the name of this thread so its like a propper group name xx


----------



## youngwife20

lucylue- your sso right thats what i think! there is no perfect time to wait as you never know what might happen wish your friend a safe and healthy delivery xx 

stary- you have had such a difficult time so sorry hun its so understanable why your scared. all you can do is take one day at a time i hope this next time goes smoothly for you hunni xx


----------



## mummyatlast

Was really hard youngwife, but we're both still pretty young and had a natural pregnancy before the IVF (ended in mc :() ... took us about 16 months to conceive that baby so maybe when Ida is 18 months we might get pregnant ... that's the hope anyway! 

Just got my 4th or 5th AF since having her and I'm not surprised when it happens so I'm happy to say I think we're quite relaxed about it :)

Keeping our fingers crossed but not getting our hopes up just yet :D

How's everyone's days been? I've just completed a weekend of KIT days at work ... an I enjoyed ging back! Only four hour shifts so it's quite nice ...


:flower:


----------



## ellie27

Wow, you are only and want 4 kids by time you are 30?? 

You must be a rich 21 year old!!

Lots of good luck your way!!!


We waited til our first was exactly 1 year old, we were both 34 then, and then were 2nd month lucky in ttc. 

Good luck all you ladies ttc soon! :flower:


----------



## kit10grl

We started NTNP when LO was four and a half months. Was pretty surprised my hubby wanted to tbh. We had areed we wanted two but i figured he would want to wait a long time. It took us 18 months of TTC to get LO in the first place so we still expected it to be a while and i was still exclusively bfing as well.

We fell when LO was 5 months lol. And we had only DTD twice.

We had thought it so unlkely i hadnt even tested. I was at the doctors for some other medication weeks later and she asked if i could be pregnant, when i said a slight chance she tested. BFP.

The two times we DTD were pretty far apart so i couldnt even say how far on i was so she sent me for an emergency scan and I was 12 weeks! I never had an AF between pregnancies and the only other symptom i had was a bit of sickness but that was the same time as everyone else at home had a tummy bug so i just thought i had it too lol.


----------



## fifi-folle

we were same as kit10grl. NTNP from birth (bf'ing so no cycle til 4 months), conceived when lo was 5.5 months. It had taken 18 months and 4 losses to get DS so assumed (esp as I was still bf'ing every 2 hrs) that it would take forever!


----------



## KellyC75

KellyC75 said:


> I was just like this after having my DD1 ~ I now have my DD2 :cloud9:
> 
> They are 14 months apart in age :baby::baby:




youngwife20 said:


> kELLY- aww what a lovely age gap! How did people react to the news of number 2?

Firstly ~ Wow, your amazing getting back to everyone on this thread :thumbup::coffee:

People always thought that DD2 was an unplanned baby & that used to upset me a little ~ Being as im 36 years old, been with my DH 16 years, think I know how the birds & bees work! :haha:

Sometimes I get 'looks' from people ~ But generally people are very nice :flower:

P.s.......my DD2 is my 4th LO! 
I have 2 Boys, a 19 year old, an 8 year old & then my 2 Girls


----------



## lesh07

Hi there young mummy. I would love to have another one and we were having unprotected at one point but hubby not keen. :( I know we have 5 amazing beautiful little bubs but my maternal instinct kicks in straight after having a little baba and I want to do it again so badly!! xxx


----------



## CazM 2011

Went to the doctors today for my last injection and the 3 month countdown to NTNP/TTC starts, so the 1st August is our start date, my birthday!! Yay!! Is it bad that i'm excited?? So the minimum will be a 14 month age gap which i would love lol


----------



## Tasha360

I did this after I had my daughter Demi. My twins were born when she was nearly 11 months! Xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

Just saw the thread and wanted to come say hello!

My daughter is 3 months old, I'm breastfeeding, and TTC#2!

No one outside BnB knows because people love to judge too much and I feel like the negativity I'll get from people is just bad energy when ttc. It took a long time for a successful pregnancy so I feel like the sooner I start, the better! 

I'm so glad I'm not alone in feeling this way! It's nice to have people to talk to with similar views :hugs:


----------



## _jellybean_

So DH and I tried this month, but it seems I had a chemical. Still waiting for af though, and then onward and upward to next month.

I think it'll be tough to have two so young, but since we want one more anyway, there is no sense in waiting, as I'm not getting ANY younger, lol.


----------



## KellyC75

_jellybean_ said:


> So DH and I tried this month, but it seems I had a chemical. Still waiting for af though, and then onward and upward to next month.
> 
> I think it'll be tough to have two so young, but since we want one more anyway, there is no sense in waiting, as I'm not getting ANY younger, lol.

:dust: Good luck

Dont forget to come let us know about your :bfp: on the *'little ones close in age'* thread :winkwink:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

We started to ttc our second when DS was around 5 months and caught on pretty much straight away. There's 14.5 months between my DS and DD which I think is a lovely age gap. This pregnancy wasn't planned and I spent the first few months scared stiff of everything that was to come. I was pretty depressed about it tbh. There will be around 15.5 months between DD and this baby. The only thing I will say is if you want all 4 children close together then you need to be very well prepared. It's hard! Not just the raising of the children but pregnancy with babies and toddlers etc. Also, my worry at the moment is financial. I'm looking into my son starting ballet classes and going to Soccer Tots as well as when he's three my hubby wants him to do a MMA class. We will have three children to do this for (if they want to) and so something is really gonna have to give. The upside to having them close together is you don't really have to buy much. If we have another boy I'll barely have to buy anything because we have a lot from my DS1. If we have a girl it'll be even better because it's even newer.

Good luck xx


----------



## youngwife20

mummyatlast- im sorry anbout your misscarage hun this must reeely make u apreciate your little bundle of joy even more! xxx and omg your doing kit days as if!! i wouldnt even think of doing a kit day lol i cudnt wait to leave my office!! ive just been enjoying being home!! 

Ellie- lol Well im not rich. But I am smart with my money lol and have been saving for a family since i was about 16 before i even met my husband lol. But you cant wait till your "rich" to have a family because i know il never be rich lol. But i own my house car etc. and i feel I am doing pretty well and i can provide for them :) everythings worth sacrifice you know lol i dont go clubbing etc like most 21 yr olds so gues thts how i manage to save lol and good luck to you hun!

Kitgogirl- aww wow congrats!! That&#8217;s what I hope to suddenly find out im 12 weeks lol because the first 12 weeks were worrying! Were you not showing at all? 

Fifi- sorry about your losses hun congrats on your pregnancy! Its making me get excited to think im also bf and I didn&#8217;t know bf mums can get pregnant so fast xx

Kelly &#8211; hehe thank you! I love to make sure I get back to everyone seen as they spent the time to send the message! Even though it takes me forever to get back to people sorry!! Busy busy lol and I get what you mean! Silly people! Do you tell them baby was planned? Or just let them think what they want and aww wow 4!! The magic number! How is it having for kids? I bet your very busy! Did you always want four? Xx


lesh- wow you want another one!! do you not find it hard with so many? especialy with a new born?? amazing


----------



## youngwife20

Caz- woo so great! And its normal to be excited lol im super excited for myself and everyone elsentnp ttc. How was ur last jab ay side effects to the jab?

Zombie- hi hunni im sorry for your loss serenity is such a beautiful name my daughter is called harmonie(harmony) next daughter will be called melodie ( melody) and third if we have another will be serenitie (serenity its such a pretty name and hope you get pregnant fast hun! And your right! Its all positive energy in this thread! Hehe xx 
Jell- im so sorry about your chemical? Why do you think you had one hun? See this is why I don&#8217;t want to test. At all and just find out when im 12 weeks I don&#8217;t want to know if something like tht happens xxxx hugs a chemical is a miscarriage yeh? How do u feel about it hun? R u okay?? 
Mrsbandnuget- you must be super fertile congrats what is mma classes? And thanks for letting me know what to be aware of hun I hope u feel better now. Its so good that your doing the best for them all!! Hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy and delivery xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hiya YoungWife!! I love the names Harmonie, Melodie, and Serenitie... that's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## youngwife20

ZombieKitten said:


> Hiya YoungWife!! I love the names Harmonie, Melodie, and Serenitie... that's absolutely beautiful!!

thank you very much hun xx:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

youngwife20 said:


> Kelly  hehe thank you! I love to make sure I get back to everyone seen as they spent the time to send the message! Even though it takes me forever to get back to people sorry!! Busy busy lol and I get what you mean! Silly people! Do you tell them baby was planned? Or just let them think what they want and aww wow 4!! The magic number! How is it having for kids? I bet your very busy! Did you always want four? Xx

Thats what im like & even if I dont reply, I always 'thank' the post, so they know ive read it :winkwink: Nothing worse than taking ages to reply to someone only to think they havent read it! :dohh:

Yes, I do tell people baby was planned, but also say we didnt think it would be quite so soon, but happy it was :winkwink:

Thought id only have 3 to be honest, but got very broody again after DD1 & figured it would be really nice to have 2 close in age, as my others are far apart in age :flower:


----------



## youngwife20

Kelly its nice that you show you read it i know ive written a long thought out reply and the person not even aknlowledge what i said lol aww so sweet! I think 4 is the perfect number but hard work. Even tho ive only got 1 she was hard at first now easier to look after but i imagine it will get harder once shes older do u feel super experianced and ready now u have had a baby 4t times or are u stil learning is havin a new born easier now u know what to do? X


----------



## KellyC75

youngwife20 said:


> Kelly its nice that you show you read it i know ive written a long thought out reply and the person not even aknlowledge what i said lol aww so sweet! I think 4 is the perfect number but hard work. Even tho ive only got 1 she was hard at first now easier to look after but i imagine it will get harder once shes older do u feel super experianced and ready now u have had a baby 4t times or are u stil learning is havin a new born easier now u know what to do? X

The thing is, each baby is different, so even though ive done it 4 times, each time is like a whole new experience! :baby:

(plus im now about 20 years older than when I had my first baby, so my 'spring' isnt quite so springy! :haha:)


----------



## Skadi

We are currently NTNP and want to TTC when she turns 1. I know how my family is going to judge me about it as my situation with OH isn't the best and we are currently renting a 2 bedroom house but I want a big family and I would prefer my kids to all have the same daddy. I actually can't wait to get pregnant again, I really miss that feeling (Err except that puking feeling) but I'm also dreading it a bit as I'll be high risk this time.


----------



## sequeena

TTC here too x


----------



## LittleBoo

Jealous of you all!


----------



## CazM 2011

No problems with my jabs thanks, got very annoyed with the nurse who did it though. I thought I would check I would have to wait 3 months till we could safely concieve and she said" I don't think you should for at least 6 months" now I didn't get annoyed till I left and thought I asked for medical advice not your personal opinion!! Which it was, I don't Know why other people think they have a right to decide when, where and how you have your own children, someone said to me a second baby is expensive you know?? Really I had no idea!! A second baby will be just as expensive now as in 2 years time if not cheaper now!! Sorry everyone I needed a rant and thought who else will understand what I mean!!


----------



## steph.

CazM 2011 said:


> No problems with my jabs thanks, got very annoyed with the nurse who did it though. I thought I would check I would have to wait 3 months till we could safely concieve and she said" I don't think you should for at least 6 months" now I didn't get annoyed till I left and thought I asked for medical advice not your personal opinion!! Which it was,* I don't Know why other people think they have a right to decide when, where and how you have your own children,* someone said to me a second baby is expensive you know?? Really I had no idea!! A second baby will be just as expensive now as in 2 years time if not cheaper now!! Sorry everyone I needed a rant and thought who else will understand what I mean!!

Agreed! This is why i havent told anyone in real life that we are ntnp :growlmad:


----------



## XJessicaX

CazM 2011 said:


> No problems with my jabs thanks, got very annoyed with the nurse who did it though. I thought I would check I would have to wait 3 months till we could safely concieve and she said" I don't think you should for at least 6 months" now I didn't get annoyed till I left and thought I asked for medical advice not your personal opinion!! Which it was, I don't Know why other people think they have a right to decide when, where and how you have your own children, someone said to me a second baby is expensive you know?? Really I had no idea!! A second baby will be just as expensive now as in 2 years time if not cheaper now!! Sorry everyone I needed a rant and thought who else will understand what I mean!!

She was giving a medical opinion. It isn't advised for mothers to fall pregnant with subsequent children until they are a year post partum. It takes the body a long time to replenish stores of iron and nutrient levels. The body needs to recover fully ideally and so this is why most health care professionals would say "wait a little".


----------



## CazM 2011

The way she came accross didn't feel very much like medical advice I felt judged for wanting to try to have another child soon. I had asked how long was safe to start trying because of the injection, I didn't realise they say 12 months though as the doctor said as I hadn't had a c-section I was ok anytime to try


----------



## youngwife20

Kelly- lol ur spring isnt quite so springy lol thats funny how does ur oldest feel about a new sibling? Im 21 and couldnt imagine my mum havin another baby lol

Skadi- may i ask why ul be high risk? I was high risk coz of weight n this time highrisk because of emc. I understand about u waqnting the same dad and u cnt always wait till things r "perfect" to have more babys but at the same time i hope the enviroment is safe happy and healthy to have more chirldren in! Goodluck hun x 

Sequeen-goodluck hun!

Littleboo- hehe u want more babys? Does ur partner not want anymore x 


Caz- u rant hun what a bitch i would of said " i dont think understood the question i wasnt asking for ur personal opinion i was asking for MEDICAL Advice" and people love to interphere! Glad ur jabs all done with!! Xx 


Jessica- may i ask what that Team name means x


----------



## youngwife20

Caz my consultant came to my room after my c section and told me to try after 6mONTHS .. he wouldnt have said that if he reeely thought u have to wait a year its just for precourtion xx


----------



## KellyC75

youngwife20 said:


> Kelly- lol ur spring isnt quite so springy lol thats funny how does ur oldest feel about a new sibling? Im 21 and couldnt imagine my mum havin another baby lol

I think when I told him I was expecting DD1 he was a bit :blush: ~ But with DD2, I think he wasnt too fazed, kinda used to it I suppose!

I had him when I was 17 & so im only winkwink:) 36 now....:flower:


----------



## Lydiarose

hi can i join? we NTNP ONCE may i add :haha: and i got my bfp shortly before oscars 1st birthday :)

i wsa terrified at first but im so exited now,oscs at a lovely age and he kisses my bump when i say "give louie (name weve chosen) a kiss . . . so cute!

MIL was very negative about this pregnancy and ruined the first 6 months for me.


----------



## Skadi

youngwife - Keira was born very prematurely because my membranes ruptured which increases my risk for another premature labour by 40%. I will have to be seen twice as often as during my first pregnancy and go in for steroid shots. Its pretty likely I will have another preemie.

Her dad is a good dad don't get me wrong.. he just isn't the best partner.


----------



## youngwife20

Kelly- wow!! 17!! Amazing! Xx

Lynda rose- u sure can! Congrats hun! Wow ur superfertile! May i ask are u ff feeding? How long before af returned? So strange how ur mil was negitive! She shud be happy ur blessing herr with another grandchild!! X

Skadi- wow how many weeks was she born? Did they say why u have preemie babys? When will they start ur shots? And hope ur partner gets better if u ever need to vent! U know were i am xx ur daughter is beautiful.. half black half white?? My daughter is but shes verryyyyy light! In the hosp people would ask me if shes mine!!! Lol as im so dark xx


----------



## youngwife20

Oh gosh i see she was born 29weeks! That musrt have been tough! X


----------



## Skadi

Yes 29 weeks, my water broke at 28 weeks which they have no explanation for. I was told 26 weeks for the shots. They really have no idea about why it happened but it was terrifying. She came out alright though thankfully.

Thank you! Yes, she is half white and half black Jamaican. Lol haven't had anyone ask if she is mine yet but if she gets any darker I'm sure that will start happening!


----------



## Lydiarose

I BF for 4 months but osc was on bottles and almost 1 when i concived :) i think my oh has very strong swimmers :haha:

my af returned about a month after giving birth :) even though i was bf! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lydia - Just seen your LB is called Oscar.... that's a name high on our list at the moment if this baby is a boy :)


----------



## Frooty

We decided to wait a bit longer maybe 18 months we'll ttc again but we'll see. I'll know my body is fully healed then and not put under too much stress.


----------



## youngwife20

Skadi- wow that sounds so scary! so glad shes doing well now hun!!

Lydia- haha thats good your oh swimmers as very good lol hope my husbands is too lol x


----------



## eulmh82

My LO is 7 weeks old and my thibnking at the moment is I want to wait until he is 3 years old before we have another - I honestly could not imagine 2 little \LOs if that makes sense


----------



## ChezTunes

We're NTNP at the moment. I'm really excited to ask my doctor when they think it's best to TTC after a C-section, then make our informed decision, even though I think our minds are made up to carry on NTNP! I'm not willing to go on any "hormone" form of contraception, so I've given him the choice to use protection or not. We are both ready for another already and are fully aware of all the facts and opinions. We didn't even tell his mum that we were NTNP last time... She would not have been happy, even now she doesn't know that her granddaughter was planned! We definitely won't be mentioning it this time, people are far too judgemental and I know it's OUR choice but like someone said, I can do without the negativity whilst TTC :)


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya youngwife:flower: and the rest of you ladies NTNP:flower:

Been busy so havent had time to reply for a loonnngggg time soory hun! How are you doing?? 
Just come back from the doctors did a prgnancy test because ive been peeing really frequently (even getting up in the night) all of a sudden and ive missed a period by 2weeks now(i had irregular periods anyway) that was one of my few pregnancy symptoms last time with my son (didnt have no pregnancy symptoms). Anyway found out i havent any infections and not pregnant:nope: so have to wait on lab results....
Am kinda dissapointed and my partner said i looked kinda sad and he was right in my heart im gutted a lil even though we are NTNP. It would of been lovely even though i want to wait until my sister falls pregnant first.
If she doesnt get pregnant by the end of the year i will tell her we are activly trying by then just incase i happens before her. Cant put my family life on hold as i want my little ones close in age. Shes not a bitch anyway so wont take it to heart in the wrong way, i just wouldnt want to 'suprise' her with that news without her being prepared IYKWIM.
Do i sound like a bitch? i hope not,,,

Im EBF so i know it can make your periods go crazy....is it harder to get pregnant EBF though??

Been thinking about going to mother and baby groups as i dont have any close friends anymore (long story but fake jelous friends let me down and turned there back on me)
Do any of you go to mothers and baby groups? whats it like?
Can you make friends there? 

Sorry for the long post im making the most out of my LO nap time :haha:

xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Cheztunes- how old are you hun? And i had a c section too! so wil; be nice to see how your journy goes! i wish you luck! what is your plans? will you be a sahm? or go back to work while ntnp and when number 2 arrives? secretly i wish to never go back to work again lol. but i know i have too!


----------



## youngwife20

ezbabydust said:


> Hiya youngwife:flower: and the rest of you ladies NTNP:flower:
> 
> Been busy so havent had time to reply for a loonnngggg time soory hun! How are you doing??
> Just come back from the doctors did a prgnancy test because ive been peeing really frequently (even getting up in the night) all of a sudden and ive missed a period by 2weeks now(i had irregular periods anyway) that was one of my few pregnancy symptoms last time with my son (didnt have no pregnancy symptoms). Anyway found out i havent any infections and not pregnant:nope: so have to wait on lab results....
> Am kinda dissapointed and my partner said i looked kinda sad and he was right in my heart im gutted a lil even though we are NTNP. It would of been lovely even though i want to wait until my sister falls pregnant first.
> If she doesnt get pregnant by the end of the year i will tell her we are activly trying by then just incase i happens before her. Cant put my family life on hold as i want my little ones close in age. Shes not a bitch anyway so wont take it to heart in the wrong way, i just wouldnt want to 'suprise' her with that news without her being prepared IYKWIM.
> Do i sound like a bitch? i hope not,,,
> 
> Im EBF so i know it can make your periods go crazy....is it harder to get pregnant EBF though??
> 
> Been thinking about going to mother and baby groups as i dont have any close friends anymore (long story but fake jelous friends let me down and turned there back on me)
> Do any of you go to mothers and baby groups? whats it like?
> Can you make friends there?
> 
> Sorry for the long post im making the most out of my LO nap time :haha:
> 
> xxx

 Im great hun, doing alot of ntnp at the momment lol I remember that with our first when we dtd too much! we never fell pregnant the month we only dtd 2 times i fell pregnant . so im wondering how many times to do it a week to get the best chances of it lol ( as when you do it to much i heard the sperm quality isnt too good xx

aww i got excited as i was reading your post as i read frequent weeing etc! sorry that it wasnt a bfp!! and i hope its nothing serious! let us know what the results are! 

YOU DO NOT SOUND LIKE A BITCH AT ALL HUn!! you cant put your family on hold for ANYONE!! no matter who they are so nice of you to be thinking of her and saying you will let her know first etc if she isnt pregnant byt he end of the year, you are a great sister :) shes lucky to have you!

Well im 10 weeks pp and still havent had a period. I hear on here so many people have got pregnant few weeks after trying. But i have heard it can effect when your ovulation starts but i think it justs depends hun. 


I havent been to any hun i went to one breastfeeding group but it was boring as hell!!!! and i think youshould google ones in your area.
I was thinking of going to "rhyme time" its at my library and you can meet other mums.

I think you will make friends there hun - i didnt make any friends at the breastfeeding group because I had nothing to say to anyone lol 

and only 2 of my friends have seen my baby since she was born! so i know how you feel hunnie xx


----------



## HAKing

Hi everyone, I just now got caught up on this post and we are sorta in the same boat. We are going to start trying for #2 next month as DS will be 6 months and we want them close in age.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We'll we're definately not TTC, but I think I _might_ be pregnant (of course I thought this a few times last year when we were NTNP...must be crazy baby lust :haha:). I would be alright if I were pregnant again, but DH would flip. He definately wants to wait at least a year and half before trying again. I'm having an IUD put in tomorrow, and so when they test me for pregnancy beforehand, I guess I'll find out. :winkwink:


----------



## ezbabydust

youngwife20 said:


> ezbabydust said:
> 
> 
> Hiya youngwife:flower: and the rest of you ladies NTNP:flower:
> 
> Been busy so havent had time to reply for a loonnngggg time soory hun! How are you doing??
> Just come back from the doctors did a prgnancy test because ive been peeing really frequently (even getting up in the night) all of a sudden and ive missed a period by 2weeks now(i had irregular periods anyway) that was one of my few pregnancy symptoms last time with my son (didnt have no pregnancy symptoms). Anyway found out i havent any infections and not pregnant:nope: so have to wait on lab results....
> Am kinda dissapointed and my partner said i looked kinda sad and he was right in my heart im gutted a lil even though we are NTNP. It would of been lovely even though i want to wait until my sister falls pregnant first.
> If she doesnt get pregnant by the end of the year i will tell her we are activly trying by then just incase i happens before her. Cant put my family life on hold as i want my little ones close in age. Shes not a bitch anyway so wont take it to heart in the wrong way, i just wouldnt want to 'suprise' her with that news without her being prepared IYKWIM.
> Do i sound like a bitch? i hope not,,,
> 
> Im EBF so i know it can make your periods go crazy....is it harder to get pregnant EBF though??
> 
> Been thinking about going to mother and baby groups as i dont have any close friends anymore (long story but fake jelous friends let me down and turned there back on me)
> Do any of you go to mothers and baby groups? whats it like?
> Can you make friends there?
> 
> Sorry for the long post im making the most out of my LO nap time :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Im great hun, doing alot of ntnp at the momment lol I remember that with our first when we dtd too much! we never fell pregnant the month we only dtd 2 times i fell pregnant . so im wondering how many times to do it a week to get the best chances of it lol ( as when you do it to much i heard the sperm quality isnt too good xx
> 
> aww i got excited as i was reading your post as i read frequent weeing etc! sorry that it wasnt a bfp!! and i hope its nothing serious! let us know what the results are!
> 
> YOU DO NOT SOUND LIKE A BITCH AT ALL HUn!! you cant put your family on hold for ANYONE!! no matter who they are so nice of you to be thinking of her and saying you will let her know first etc if she isnt pregnant byt he end of the year, you are a great sister :) shes lucky to have you!
> 
> Well im 10 weeks pp and still havent had a period. I hear on here so many people have got pregnant few weeks after trying. But i have heard it can effect when your ovulation starts but i think it justs depends hun.
> 
> 
> I havent been to any hun i went to one breastfeeding group but it was boring as hell!!!! and i think youshould google ones in your area.
> I was thinking of going to "rhyme time" its at my library and you can meet other mums.
> 
> I think you will make friends there hun - i didnt make any friends at the breastfeeding group because I had nothing to say to anyone lol
> 
> and only 2 of my friends have seen my baby since she was born! so i know how you feel hunnie xxClick to expand...

:flower: awww thankyou yh i didnt want to come across as a bitch as i know that TTC can get very fustrating and touchy for women if it aient happened in the timescale they expected. Gna defo look into mother and baby group or classes just so we can get out and interact a bit more now that he is a lil bigger and is interested in the world a bit more.

So you been dtd a lot lately aye:haha::winkwink: good for you! its so nice having sex without a bump getting in the way lol we done it all throughout my pregnancy (more intense orgasms) so now we do it at any given chance and he can fling me anywhere without the bump loool:haha:
I really hope you fall pregnant soon hun funny that the month you did it only twice it happened, i reckon them sperm were eager to get out n explore lool.

Ive been looking into weaning lately so that where ready for when were gna start...i cant wait it seems like so much fun...gna get a blender to mush up food for him.....he does notice when were eating now but hes just totally curious at the moment. 
Hows your little girl? Whats her new thing?
My boy is teething got two front pegs coming at the top:happydance:

xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> We'll we're definately not TTC, but I think I _might_ be pregnant (of course I thought this a few times last year when we were NTNP...must be crazy baby lust :haha:). I would be alright if I were pregnant again, but DH would flip. He definately wants to wait at least a year and half before trying again. I'm having an IUD put in tomorrow, and so when they test me for pregnancy beforehand, I guess I'll find out. :winkwink:


Wow!! good luck Spiffynoodles.....your OH will get over it lol...Men and there caves n all that:haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks babydust. DH has had a hard time bonding with our LO, and says he doesn't like the newborn stage at all, so I think the idea of another newborn so soon really freaks him out. I keep telling him that if we do have another little one so soon, his job will be to care for DD while I take care of the newborn, so he's off the hook...sort of. :haha:


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> Thanks babydust. DH has had a hard time bonding with our LO, and says he doesn't like the newborn stage at all, so I think the idea of another newborn so soon really freaks him out. I keep telling him that if we do have another little one so soon, his job will be to care for DD while I take care of the newborn, so he's off the hook...sort of. :haha:

hehe that is a lovely compromise, cant really argue with that can he:winkwink:
Sometimes with guys its hard for them to handle something so dinky and fragile i know my OH prefersnow that our lil man is more robust and chunky lol i hope it goes well for you tomorrow be sure to update i love this thread so will lookout for you!

xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Will definately update! I know it would be challengiing have 2 under the age of 1, but I think I'll be pretty disapointed if it turns out I'm not pregnant. I'm too broody to wait a year and half to start trying! :haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

thanks hun! its a lovely name :)

i realllyyy wanted to name this one henry but oh wanted louie,which i love too but henrys gorge!

are you hoping for a girl this time or no preference?

i would love a girl one day,but i dont think OH makes them at all! :haha:


good luck spiffy!


----------



## KellyC75

Spiffynoodles said:


> Thanks babydust. DH has had a hard time bonding with our LO, and says he doesn't like the newborn stage at all, so I think the idea of another newborn so soon really freaks him out. I keep telling him that if we do have another little one so soon, his job will be to care for DD while I take care of the newborn, so he's off the hook...sort of. :haha:

My Hubby is like this with newborns too ~ But my DD1 is now 16 months & has been a total 'Daddys Girl' since she was about 9months/1 year :kiss:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

KellyC75 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babydust. DH has had a hard time bonding with our LO, and says he doesn't like the newborn stage at all, so I think the idea of another newborn so soon really freaks him out. I keep telling him that if we do have another little one so soon, his job will be to care for DD while I take care of the newborn, so he's off the hook...sort of. :haha:
> 
> My Hubby is like this with newborns too ~ But my DD1 is now 16 months & has been a total 'Daddys Girl' since she was about 9months/1 year :kiss:Click to expand...

That's good to hear! I know he loves our little girl, and he'll have so much fun with her when he can chase her around and tickle her and play toys with her. I just think he's perplexed right now, wondering what in the heck you do with a newborn. :haha:


----------



## happythought

We are ntnp at the moment since LO is only 5 months but I can't believe how big he's getting already! Both of us agreed if I did get pregnant again before our Son is 12 months then we are all for it. More the merrier:0) love babies!!!


----------



## 05mummy07

We were NTNP and now almost 5 months after our little girl was born we've found out I'm pregnant, due 3 weeks after our little girls first birthday x


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> Cheztunes- how old are you hun? And i had a c section too! so wil; be nice to see how your journy goes! i wish you luck! what is your plans? will you be a sahm? or go back to work while ntnp and when number 2 arrives? secretly i wish to never go back to work again lol. but i know i have too!

I'm 24. Good luck to you too! :flower: I'm unemployed atm :( but OH works. I'll be looking for work whilst NTNP, as I was last time we were NTNP but I fell pregnant a LOT sooner than expected. I'd love to have had a job beforehand but I live in a small, small town and I had no luck getting back into work, as there's hardly ever any jobs in the area or even the surrounding area. There's more on offer on the job front now so fingers crossed, and my mom doesn't work so has offered to care for DD when I find work so I won't need to pay for childcare. :) If I DO fall pregnant before I find work, then I will be a SAHM. If that makes sense... :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lydiarose said:


> thanks hun! its a lovely name :)
> 
> i realllyyy wanted to name this one henry but oh wanted louie,which i love too but henrys gorge!
> 
> are you hoping for a girl this time or no preference?
> 
> i would love a girl one day,but i dont think OH makes them at all! :haha:
> 
> 
> good luck spiffy!

Thank you :) Yeh would like a girl but like your OH, mine thinks I can only make boys too! :haha: He even said the other day "Well you just haven't made a girl yet, so it's obvious we can only produce boys" :dohh: How many more are you having after baby Louie arrives?


----------



## ezbabydust

Bump

Hope everyone finds this thread!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, hubby and I decided not to do an IUD, so I bought a frer today (16 dpo) and it was stark white. :nope: So I guess it was a mix of postpartum hormones and the mini pill making me feel like I was pregnant. But since we're just going to use condoms now instead of an IUD, it will be easier to change our mind about our time frame and start TTC sooner, so thats good. :thumbup:


----------



## ezbabydust

Awww that's a shame Spiffnoodles *hugs* least condoms is no fuss way when your ready to start TTC. No trips to the docs to remove stuff lol. I too had a negative test this wk whemwe thought I could be pregnant but nope-nothing!
Now where hoping for a summer baby next year so gna seriously start trying end of october! Do you have a preference this time on what season/month *fingers crossed* you wwant your bubba to be born in? 

Xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Ezbabyduts- thanks for bumping hun!

Spiffy- aww like u said when u are ready it wil be much easiier xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks babydust and youngwife. 

Sorry this wasn't your month either, babydust. :hugs: Had you had AF yet? That's the thing thats messing with me now. I had a negative test, but I'm on CD 32 and still absolutely no sign of AF. I know postpartum cycles can be really crazy, though. :shrug:


----------



## youngwife20

HI EVERYONE SORRY IVE TAKEN SO LONG AND NOT BEEN ON HERE!!
I USUALY REPLY ON MY FONE AND FOR SOME REASON IT WONT LET ME RESPOND! SO NOW ON MY LAPTOP AT MY MUMS HOUSE! 

Hacking- I wish you luck!! That will be reely close  are you planning too tell people you are ttc? 

Wzbabydust- and oh yeh for sure my bump was sooo huggeee its nice being able to be close without a huge round hard bump getting in the way lol I did the dtd upto when I was ONE WEEK OVERDUE! AND I had been in labour 1DAY!! THOUGH I DIDNT KNOW MY WATERS HAD BROKEN lol so not recommended at that point aha 

Anan eager to get out an explore that made me laugh lol and ih ope u get pregnant soon too  aww how old is your baby now? And my hv said that theres some new studies saying that you shouldnt give baby blended food earlier that you should wait till babys 6months because there digestion is better and then give them finger food so they hold it and put it in there mouth. Imy mum started weaning me at 3months and I was fine lol and my daughter has tried one piece of rice lol and shes 10 weeks lol. But I think I will wait till maybe 4/5months to start weaning as my daughter is just fed on breastmilk and is in the 91st centile she was the same since 12weekspregnant.. so if I start her on normal food which is higher calories shel get even more big  when wil u start weaning but il do the same though about blending my own food I wont buy premade baby food as its so easy to do yourself and you know exactlys gone into it 

Shes fantastic thanks for asking she trys to make her self sit up its so cute and she has sat up on her own for 10seconds! Lol sshe is just so adorable I poke her dimples and she reeely laughs and giggles soo cute!! 
Aww your poor baby teething! What have u given ur lo to help with that? x


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffy- my husbands the opposite he lovesn loves playing with our daughter even when she was first born he just would hold her for hours at night he loves how small she is and hes so protective over her! At first he was abit scared to be on his own with her all night but now he is soo good and lets me have a night of once a week! 

Happythought- I know what you mean about not believing how big your baby is my daughter was never really newvborn size lol as she was 9.5lbs when she was born so she looked about 2 months old very young lol and wow yuour baby has lovely eyes xx
05mummy07- wow!! Aww congratulations hunni!! How has people reacted!! That is great news how are you feeling? How is it being pregnant and looking after your baby do you get much sickness? How long before your periods come back? Were you bf or ff? xx
Cheztunes- lol that makes perfect sence hun! Aww so nice of your mum to offer to care for your baby that will save you lots of money xx


----------



## youngwife20

Dont know were everyone disapeared too but anyway update! My. Period started 3 days ago! At 11 weeks pp and bf! Cant believe its back so soon! Im happy now we can realy get to trying lol x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

youngwife20 said:


> Dont know were everyone disapeared too but anyway update! My. Period started 3 days ago! At 11 weeks pp and bf! Cant believe its back so soon! Im happy now we can realy get to trying lol x

I disappeared over to first trimester :D Good luck when you can get down to trying :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u hun! Now my periods back im gonna kick it up a knotch lol x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hopefully you will be joining me in first trimester in no time :D I just looked at the date this thread wAs started and going by my EDD I was already pregnant :S lol I find that a little bit weird hehe


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats MissMummy2Be! Wishing you a H&H 9 Months! :hugs: Hope to see you over in the next thread sometime soooon :winkwink:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Thank you Hun hope to see you there soon :D


----------



## youngwife20

How exciiting mummytobe! Let me know how ur finding it as u get more pregnant n lookin after ur lo! Xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Congrats, MissMummy2Be! The knowledge of my last (first PP) period has vanished with "babybrain" I must ask OH when he gets home... :haha: How soon after a late period would you ladies suggest testing? I'm not late yet, I don't think... :dohh: but just wondering really :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I posted a while back that I thought I was pregnant, but the test was negative. Well, my period is now two weeks late. Is this normal for postpartum periods? Should I keep testing? Call my doctor? :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

yeah PP periods can be iffy for a while! My friend who's little boy is a bit older than Henry hasn't had a period since October 2010... whereas I got mine 2 months PP but they were never on time, my cycles were proper messed up! Have you tested since the first test?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I tested last Monday, but that one was a bfn too. I have one more test left, so I think I might test at the end of the week. If that's also a bfn, I guess I'll just wait it out. Although it's frustrating, because I feel like I'm pregnant, but I know it could very well be all in my head! :wacko:


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy- why not try and wait a little longer? thats what i will change from what i did when pregnant with my daughter. i tested toosoon. i would for sure wait this time. so glad my periods back at first i wasnt lol but then i realise it means i have more of a chance of concieving xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's probably a good idea, Youngwife. However, I'll definately be doing another test before June 8th, because we're planning on going to an amusement park, and if I _am_ by chance pregnant, I wouldn't want to ride the rollercoasters.

So I have a question for you ladies. These past few days, I've been getting pains around where I think my ovaries are (just inside my hips, but a little higher up, if that makes any sense) on both sides. I guess it could be ovulation pains, but I never had that before having my LO, so I'm not sure what it's supposed to feel like. :shrug: Can anyone describe it? And would it even be possible for me to be ovulating on CD 42?


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> That's probably a good idea, Youngwife. However, I'll definately be doing another test before June 8th, because we're planning on going to an amusement park, and if I _am_ by chance pregnant, I wouldn't want to ride the rollercoasters.
> 
> So I have a question for you ladies. These past few days, I've been getting pains around where I think my ovaries are (just inside my hips, but a little higher up, if that makes any sense) on both sides. I guess it could be ovulation pains, but I never had that before having my LO, so I'm not sure what it's supposed to feel like. :shrug: Can anyone describe it? And would it even be possible for me to be ovulating on CD 42?

Now that i think about it when i was about 2weeks pregnant ( found out at 3 weeks) i had pain in my lower stomach but it kinda felt like muscle pains but i tested n it said negitive but i was infact pregnant. and with u can indeed ov on cd42 because you had a baby things can still be out of wack xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Youngwife. Time will tell, I guess. I'll be sure to come back and update when I get either AF or a positive test. until then, I suppose I'll just be in limbo... :wacko:


----------



## RJSS85

Back on this after a hell of a long time! (Busy with bubs and also baby brain made me forget password, lol).
Attempting to Concieve #2 at the minute, didn't think I'd be so into this baby lark but I love it, really don't want to be back at work but we have bills to pay. Our little fella was a prem baby, born at 28+2, and he's a little angel, so we decided to have another, god willing. When we had Nico early, we put our wedding on the backbuner for the foreseeable future but he's gone from strength to stregth so we decided to give #2 a go. No luck so far and we've been trying since February. Our son was a 'happy accident' combination of a hagover with vomiting the pill back and a dose of antibiotics. However, we still haven't managed to get pregnant. We're giving it 6 months NTNP bfore we start pulling out all the stops. So far its a case of every 3rd day and every day in the middle of my cycle then sticking my legs up on the headboard to no avail... Keep me updated on how your getting on hun xxx


----------



## youngwife20

R- wow congrats on ur strong brave baby! Wow how much did ur baby weigh at birth? And puting ur legson the hedboard reminds me of the old days lol i did tht trying to concieve my daughter how old is ur baby now? And when did ur af return? Xx


----------



## futuremama88

My baby is 5 1/2 weeks old and she was born by C-section. My husband and I are going to start NTNP sometime soon, I am exclusively BFing though so a bit worried that my milk would dry up if I got pregnant. That's why we are waiting a little while before starting to have sex again, want to wait til things get a bit less hectic as then it will be easier for me to eat a proper diet (right now I just eat whatever, its totally random and I eat a lot of sugary crap lol). That's if we can find time to go to bed together, no clue how anyone with a baby ever gets a chance to have sex! Oh and also before I would get pregnant I've got to find some time to make and eat some raw cookie dough! Was craving it all through my last pregnancy but couldn't eat it due to the raw egg lol!


----------



## youngwife20

future (tmi warning) u get creative lol we have sex more now than we did before baby usualy you do it were and when you can lol if your babys naping go for it lol get creative lol - lol i did have raw coockiedough icecream lol yumm! how r u feeling after ur section congrats my daughters 3 months old seems like such a long time she was 5 weeks. i cant wait to have another little baby


----------



## ChezTunes

TMI WARNING! We used to have sex everyday, at least once before LO came along. Now it's almost everyday. They only reason we don't, is if we're too tired. We had a "quickie" before OH set off to work this morning while LO was sound asleep! :cloud9: Before that, we hadn't for a few days because by the time we had time to ourselves, we were too tired... :sleep: Having a baby has not effected our sex life but living with my parents (until we get our own place) has a tiny bit. Finding time, and trying to be quiet!! :blush:


----------



## youngwife20

lol wow sex almost everyday at ur parents i couldnt! lol and ooh good diea we havent done a quickie before work in months!!!! we used to do it all the time or middle of the night lol might give the middle of the night a go lol xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just wanted to update. AF finally arrived today on CD 50. I'll admit, I was a little bummed, because I was really starting to think that I _was_ pregnant (despite the negative pregnancy tests...:dohh:). But I just have to remind myself that this might be for the best, since my husband would be freaking out it I was, and this way he'll be ready when we decide to have another. In the meantime, though, I hope my cycles start getting back to normal so I don't have to go through all this again next time! :wacko:


----------



## youngwife20

aww hun sorry it didnt happen this month hun - how was ur af? is it back to normal or heavy? xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It seems to be about the same flow as before, maybe even a little lighter, actually. The weird thing is, I've had some of the AF symptoms that everyone else seems to have, like sore boobs, lower backache, bloating, and spotting a day before it started. These are all new to me! So naturally when I had these happen, I thought they were pregnancy symptoms, because I'd never experienced them before a period before. Oh well, next month I won't be fooled! :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

indeed you wont hun! mines lighter too.. i wish us both luck lol i completly have forgoten how to ttc! what does cd even stand for again lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha! I know, "cycle day" doesn't even mean much when you haven't HAD a cycle in almost a year! :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

i havent even been counting how long my period is etc. only had one though! x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

See, I was really bad about that before I got pregnant, so this time I plan I recording how long my cycles are each month. Although it hasn't done me much good so far. I had my frist period 32 days after giving bith, and my second one 50 days later! Hopefully they'll regulate soon...:dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> lol wow sex almost everyday at ur parents i couldnt! lol and ooh good diea we havent done a quickie before work in months!!!! we used to do it all the time or middle of the night lol might give the middle of the night a go lol xx

It's really frustrating! :growlmad: Middle of the night's easier, then everyone's asleep... Still having to try keep quite!! :blush:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

i wanted to start trying again straight after my daughter was born but partner said no, hes finally came to his senses 9 months later! this is our first month TTC, im so impatient already! really wish we had started earlier but i suppose its better late than never right? x


----------



## RJSS85

youngwife20 said:


> R- wow congrats on ur strong brave baby! Wow how much did ur baby weigh at birth? And puting ur legson the hedboard reminds me of the old days lol i did tht trying to concieve my daughter how old is ur baby now? And when did ur af return? Xx

He weighed 2lb 11oz and he'll be 11 months tomorrow and now weighs 15lb! The time has just flown by. AF returned about 9 weeks after baby but had some spotting in the 3 weeks before hand, still a little bit erratic but before and when I got pregnant with Nico, I had been on the pill for about 10 years so I can't even remember what my periods were like! Ha how funny is it sticking your legs up, and putting the pillow under your bum too! x


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffy- how long do ur afs last! Im not so worried this time round ttc as now i know i can get pregnant so hopefuly its just a matter of time lol i forgot tht usualy within 14days of af u may ovulate but think we mmissed out as dont thin we did it in that time as we were arguing lol

Kimberly- defently better later than never! And its still very early 9months pp! So thats still reeely good hun! Have u told family ur ttc and what made him change his mind xx 

Rj aww 15lbs my daughter is 3months and very close to 15lbs alredy! Big baby! But so cutee!! When did u start solids with ur baby? And i think tht if i dont get pregnant in 5months il go bak to puttng my legs in the air! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My AFs used to last about 4-5 days, and it was nice to see that that didn't change postpartum, since my recent AF was still the same length. 

The thing that's throwing me for a loop is that the last three nights, I've woken up (with LO) to find that my stomach has been feeling unwell, with a touch of acid reflux (which I only ever had when I was pregnant). But I finished my period on Saturday, so I doubt this has anything to do with PMS symptoms. I've also had weird muscle aches and some dull pain near my hips, and have broken down and cried the last two days in a row because LO wouldn't stop fussing. I don't know what's wrong me me, but I haven't felt "normal" for weeks and weeks, and since I'm not pregnant, I really wish I knew why! :wacko:


----------



## RJSS85

youngwife20 said:


> Spiffy- how long do ur afs last! Im not so worried this time round ttc as now i know i can get pregnant so hopefuly its just a matter of time lol i forgot tht usualy within 14days of af u may ovulate but think we mmissed out as dont thin we did it in that time as we were arguing lol
> 
> Kimberly- defently better later than never! And its still very early 9months pp! So thats still reeely good hun! Have u told family ur ttc and what made him change his mind xx
> 
> Rj aww 15lbs my daughter is 3months and very close to 15lbs alredy! Big baby! But so cutee!! When did u start solids with ur baby? And i think tht if i dont get pregnant in 5months il go bak to puttng my legs in the air! Xx

He was about 7 months I think, I can't think now maybe just under. He weighed about 9 lbs when I did so the chunk has piled on since he has been. I cook him all organic and feeze them in theses little Annabel Karmel storage pots. Saves us a fortune and so easy when he goes to nursery. I expressed breast milk for when he was poorly but I was so lucky that when the time came to attach to my breast he managed just fine. I pump loads now but when I'm at work I always make sure we have our lovely morning feed and cuddles x


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy- just coz a test says neg doesnt mean ur not my test sed negitive till 9 weeks preggers blood test showed bfp at 3 weeks . emotionaly how r u? are things tough? that might be why ur baby fussing set u of i also had muscle pains in my stomach when pregnant when i found out i feel pregnant too not sure why some sort of preasure in my stmach wishfull thinking


----------



## youngwife20

rj aww the lovely morning feed and cuddles must be lovely!! how r u gettin on x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I feel okay emotionally, though maybe a little more sensitive, like how I feel on my period. I also feel more tired than usual. It's driving me crazy because I feel pregnant, but all evidence says no, and I'm afraid it's just because I want to be pregnant. But regardless, one good thing has come out of this: I told my husband how badly I want another baby and he said maybe we could plan to have our next child when DD is 18 months, rather than two years. :thumbup:


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy that is great news that your partner has changed his mind! I knnow what you mean about wanting it so bad you feel pregnant! i feel pregnant too! and though im not due for another week i just feel i must be! which i doubt i am lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think maybe I'm tricking my body into thinking it's pregnant, because I'm now feeling a little nauseous, my boobs are starting to get sore, and I'm so much more tired than usual. But I know it must be in my head, because I'm only on CD 16! So at most, I'm only a few days past ovulation. It's just driving me crazy, because I haven't stopped feeling pregnant for the past 7 weeks! I even had to take another pregnancy test today just to remind myself that I'm not. :dohh:

I'm starting to feel like a nutter. :wacko:


----------



## futuremama88

I got a positive test today, could it just be leftover hormones from my last pregnancy? If not I feel a little bit crazy getting pregnant this soon after a c section. I didn't think it would happen so soon!


----------



## youngwife20

your for sure not nuts! and my preg test didnt show positive till i was 9 weeks pregnant so i dont take preg tests to serously! xx 

future- OMGG OMG THIS IS AMAZING CONGRATS!! BOOK AN EMERGENCY APOINTMENT WITH YOUR DOCTOR ASAP SO THEY CAN DO BLOOD TESTS ETC YOU CANT WAIT AS YOU HAD A CESTION SO THEY NEED TO KEEP AN EYE ON U :) XX keep us updated im not sure if hormones would be in ur system for this long x have yu had ur period back alredy x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Youngwife, your story give me hope...or at least a reason to keep POAS (and let's admit it, it's just fun to pee on sticks. :haha:)

Congrats futuremama! Your babies are going to be best friends! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay...freaking out a little now. I took a pregnancy test yesterday and thought I saw the faintest, faintest of lines, like "I'm probably imagining that, and it's probably an evap" kind of line. Well, I took another one this morning and this is what I got.

It showed up within the 5 minutes time limit, so it shouldn't be an evap, right??? :shrug:

If it's positive, then I have no idea how far along I am, since I'm only on CD 17 today...which is WAY too early to get a bfp. However, like I said earlier, I've been feeling like I was pregnant for the past 7 weeks, so it's possible that I could be as far along as 9 weeks! (Just like you were, Youngwife!) 

Ahhh!!! I can't wait til tomorrow so I can take another test!
 



Attached Files:







006.JPG
File size: 86 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ChezTunes

How exciting! I really hope it's not an evap... Good luck! :)


----------



## futuremama88

I can see a line! Def get a better more expensive test and test again though to be sure!


----------



## futuremama88

Nope I haven't had a period yet and I'm still BFing. I'm going to test again this weekend just to be sure. I know it could be hormones so I'm not jumping to any conclusions yet. Whether I am pregnant or not is ok with me, I am NTNP so I'm pretty laid back about it either way.


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles!!! I know i havent been in this thread for a while but wow congrats i can deffo see a line!!!

cant wait to hear an update!!!!xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

Hello ladies:flower:

Looks like im gna have to test on saturday more i think about my situation. Week before last i ovulated had loads of EWCM for a few days, very sore nipples for a few days..im still breastfeeding so major ouch!! ovulation twinges in my left ovary and i was majorly horny and it was my birthday so we had a lot of DTD:haha:
Aswell as breastfeeding supposidly stopping ovualation, cycles can be crazy after giving birth...i had my first pp period 10 weeks after and nothing since... I though that BF will make it harder to conceive but from other stories ive read on here maybe not as much really lol

Well today i had spotting which took me by complete suprise and if i calculate to when i ovulated i should be on my period. Well now the spotting stopped as soon as it came so im gna give it till saturday to see if my period appears.If im not pregnant im gna invest in some ovulation tests and preseed.

Wish me luck im hoping it was implantation bleeding:flower:

How are the rest of you getting on?


----------



## blessedmomma

hey hun we are ntnp the rest of our lives. my 6 kids are 13, 12, 5, 2, 1, and 3 months. my last 3 are very close in age. number 4 and 5 are 14 mos apart and number 5 and 6 are 12 mos apart. im currently bf and havent gotten my cycles back but we could get pregnant anytime. life is precious~ enjoy your family! :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

That looks positive to me Spiffy! Wow!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I've had quite a day, but I just wanted to update you all.

Last night I had some pretty strong cramping, a little worse than I usually have with my period. This morning I took another test with FMU and it was negative, and I also had a dull achy feeling around my right hip. So I called the doctor's office and told them what was going on, and they became concerned about ectopic pregnancy, so they had me come in immediately. They drew blood for a blood pregnancy test, and before even getting the results, the sent me to get an ultrasound. Well, I'm happy to say that there was no sign of ectopic pregnancy. But unfortunately, there's no sign of a normal pregnancy either. Blood test came back negative, and nothing was seen on the ultrasound. :nope: And they had no explanation for the random cramping, either.

So that test I posted yesterday was either a false positive, or a convincing evap that showed up in the time limit (and I'd even heard that evaps on Wondfo's were pretty rare). But regardless, it gave me false hope, so I'm a little heartbroken at the moment. :cry:


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, I've had quite a day, but I just wanted to update you all.
> 
> Last night I had some pretty strong cramping, a little worse than I usually have with my period. This morning I took another test with FMU and it was negative, and I also had a dull achy feeling around my right hip. So I called the doctor's office and told them what was going on, and they became concerned about ectopic pregnancy, so they had me come in immediately. They drew blood for a blood pregnancy test, and before even getting the results, the sent me to get an ultrasound. Well, I'm happy to say that there was no sign of ectopic pregnancy. But unfortunately, there's no sign of a normal pregnancy either. Blood test came back negative, and nothing was seen on the ultrasound. :nope: And they had no explanation for the random cramping, either.
> 
> So that test I posted yesterday was either a false positive, or a convincing evap that showed up in the time limit (and I'd even heard that evaps on Wondfo's were pretty rare). But regardless, it gave me false hope, so I'm a little heartbroken at the moment. :cry:

:cry::hugs: oh hun im so sorry! really hope you are ok and not in discomfort anymore? glad it wasn't an eptoic pregnancy. Dont be discouraged too much even tho it must of been a rollercoaster of emotions for you.:hugs: 
Really hope your cycles get on track so you can know where you are, our bodies can be super difficult to work out. Are you BF? If not is there things you can take to 'bring on' your period now?
I too am bummed out- my period came full force so testing is obviously out the window i was hoping this was 'it' too.oh well just gna gear myself up for ovulation .......hopefully!


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry spiffy and ez! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear that this wasn't your month either, babydust. :hugs: 

I think I was disappointed the most because I knew that that was my only chance to have another baby so soon (since it would have been an "Oops baby"). Now I just have to wait until DH is ready to try for another...and that might be awhile. I know it wouldn't have been very good to have a second child before he's ready, since I want him to really _want_ another baby, if you know what I mean, since I think we had our first LO before he was really ready, and he was never quite as excited about having her as I would have hoped. I just never imagined how broody I would get after having her! But he told me to ask him again in November, and he might be willing to try then, which means we still might be ttc before our LO is a year old, and I guess I just have to be happy with that. :thumbup:

Sorry for rambling on. :blush: I'm glad you ladies are here to talk to, since I know you actually understand what I'm feeling. DH just doesn't understand.


----------



## youngwife20

aww spiffy sorry i hadnt been on this thread and seemed to miss alot! im sorry it wasnt a positive for u i dont even know hwat an evap line is i hope ur feeling okay , i undeestand why ur heartbroken x


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy it defently is good to ramble i cant imagine how hard it is for you being so broody when ur partner isnt on board. i personaly dont think " ask me in november" sounds so promising.. what will u do if he isnt ready in november? x

My period last month came on the 17th. so now im just waiting .. im hoping this is it!! 

are you all taking folic acid by the way? 

And ez- sorry this wasnt ur month hun :( xx


----------



## Skadi

I'm still taking Materna since I'm breastfeeding. (Although I seem to have problems remembering to take it as regularly as I did when I was pregnant.)


----------



## ezbabydust

:flower: Hiya Youngwife hope yourself and your daughter are well....you aient been around much (like me lol) how ttc going? well as you know my period came which is bittersweet..im waiting for ovualation next week and have ordered some ovulation tests just to make sure! plus its fun peeing on tests:haha: OH and i are just going to have a lot of fun basically:blush: hehe cant wait.
I saw that your waiting for testing!!whoop when are you testing???

Good Luck!! xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Youngwife. I really hope this is it for you!!! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:

I don't know what I'll do if he's not ready in November. I guess I'll probably feel a little depressed. But I have a feeling that he'll probably be okay with NTNP since I think he'd rather deal with another newborn than a sulky wife. :haha:

I'm not taking folic acid right now, but I guess I'll start taking it in September that way I'll have built up a good amount in my body in case I get lucky and conceieve in November or December.

Oh, and one of my best friends just told me yesterday that she's pregnant again, so now I'm feeling even MORE broody!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, and Babydust...I totally understand where you're coming from. Peeing on sticks is like my new favorite hobby! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, I'm currently NTNP for number 2 as well and it's nice to see some familiar 'faces'!
Sorry I'm a bit late to this but really sorry it wasn't a positive for you Spiffy, and sorry the witch got you ez. Its weird to be back in this roller coaster!

I'm waiting for AF to show up since I know we didn't catch the egg this month.


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy- wow how old is her baby? 

hey piellete- its so weird being on the rollocoaster isnt it! i feel calmer than i did first time round! :) how r u feeling


----------



## Pielette

I feel a lot calmer too :flower: I don't feel as anxious for it to happen as suddenly, which is nice, and I won't be doing any if the temping or OV sticks like I did last time, I like the relaxed approach!
Feeling positive and relaxed at the minute, but very excited. When I see pregnant women out and about I think ooh that could be me soon :happydance: Except with a young baby about my person this time!
I've just loved being a mum, my LO is such a joy and I can't wait to hopefully double that :flower:


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> Oh, and Babydust...I totally understand where you're coming from. Peeing on sticks is like my new favorite hobby! :haha:

mine fav hobby too lol trying to keep this TTC thing as fun as possible, So wont be telling OH when im ovulating ect....not sexy :blush::haha:

Yh i think he'll give in-an unhappy wife would not be cleaver on his part now will it?:haha:Least you have Nov to look forward too an hopefully you'll have a 2013 Summer baby next year:happydance:


----------



## ezbabydust

:flower: Hiya Pilette ive seen you in babyclub!! yh it is weird 'trying'' this time as we didnt 'try with our lo! 
taking the relaxed approach aswell but as im exclusivly BF and my period have always been super sporadic before pregnancy and now i reckon i need to know.:thumbup: but as we have lo already theres no super rush as we got them to enjoy and keep us busy so no time for charting, temps ect lol.

Been thinking about how many kids we want and we are hovvering over the idea of 3/4 depending on how it all goes in the future and my body.
What abut you ladies??

xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:

Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:

Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:


----------



## futuremama88

Spiffynoodles said:


> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:

Aw well your baby is so adorable I can see why you want so many! Look at that gorgeous smile!

We want a large family too and everybody thinks we're insane! We decided we will just NTNP for the rest of our lives. We aren't deciding on a number! Do people think you're crazy for wanting so many children?


----------



## futuremama88

Pielette said:


> I feel a lot calmer too :flower: I don't feel as anxious for it to happen as suddenly, which is nice, and I won't be doing any if the temping or OV sticks like I did last time, I like the relaxed approach!
> Feeling positive and relaxed at the minute, but very excited. When I see pregnant women out and about I think ooh that could be me soon :happydance: Except with a young baby about my person this time!
> I've just loved being a mum, my LO is such a joy and I can't wait to hopefully double that :flower:

I hear you on this. I was very anxious when TTC my first with the temping, checking CV, etc. This time around I didn't want any of it. Just want to relax and when it happens, it happens! I don't know if I'm pregnant right now or whether its just hormones though, I had a positive test, a negative, and then another positive! I am going to test one more time and if its positive try to find an OB. I'm exclusively BFing and haven't gotten a period yet. Also my cycles were sporadic and irregular before I got pregnant with my first. So I'm quite uncertain and confused at the moment!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

futuremama88 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:
> 
> Aw well your baby is so adorable I can see why you want so many! Look at that gorgeous smile!
> 
> We want a large family too and everybody thinks we're insane! We decided we will just NTNP for the rest of our lives. We aren't deciding on a number! Do people think you're crazy for wanting so many children?Click to expand...

Aww, thank you! (We think she's adorable too!) :winkwink:

Well, some people think we're a little crazy for wanting so many, but because we're members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (aka Mormons) and Mormons are known for having a lot of kids, people don't really give us a hard time. :haha:

Good luck, by the way! I hope you can figure out for sure whether you're pregnant or not. Finger's crossed for you! :)


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> *Babydust, we want at least 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) *



Wow spiffy well wouldnt you be blessed if you end up with 8! Deffo can see why u wanna get things going gna have to remind you OH about that and your ticking clock:blush:
For me well oh has a child from a previous relationship so all in all we will have a total of 5!- well that is the plan. Im never gna go on birth control again ive been off it for a few years now it really didnt agree with me was awful stuff:wacko:and my OH is not getting the snip for a good few years so we'll see how many we have:winkwink: we just love the idea of having our brood of children surrounding us! thats real pride and love at its purest our lo now brings us so much joy i couldnt just have 2 kids now.
Having children is quite addictive :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, Babydust! That's one way to put it! I can just see myself standing up in a support group, "Hi, my name is Spiffynoodles, and I'm a baby-aholic." :haha:

Oh, and I told my OH what you said, and added, "See? Other people agree that we need to get on it." He just laughed.


----------



## futuremama88

Spiffynoodles said:


> futuremama88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:
> 
> Aw well your baby is so adorable I can see why you want so many! Look at that gorgeous smile!
> 
> We want a large family too and everybody thinks we're insane! We decided we will just NTNP for the rest of our lives. We aren't deciding on a number! Do people think you're crazy for wanting so many children?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thank you! (We think she's adorable too!) :winkwink:
> 
> Well, some people think we're a little crazy for wanting so many, but because we're members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (aka Mormons) and Mormons are known for having a lot of kids, people don't really give us a hard time. :haha:
> 
> Good luck, by the way! I hope you can figure out for sure whether you're pregnant or not. Finger's crossed for you! :)Click to expand...

I think large families are wonderful as I grew up as an only child myself. Everyone think we're nuts for wanting so many!


----------



## ezbabydust

futuremama i am exclusivly BF and i got my first period at 10 weeks which i thought was pretty good considering they were sporadic before and im BF ! heres hoping yours comes even quicker lol. Welcome to our journey.....xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Futuremama, my husband and I both had three siblings, but his father was one of 8, and his family get-togethers are so much fun! Including cousins, aunts, and unlces, there are 60 something people in his family, and I want to have that with my own family someday. :flower:


----------



## ezbabydust

:haha: hahaha spiffy peeing on sticks is how we get our fixes!!

Well least he didnt say no or tut:thumbup: I reckon he knows he doesnt really stand a chance in this one, if hes anything like my oh he'll resist at first then give in because he wants to make me happy which i respect and love about him lol...roll on November aye for u:happydance:
I havent told anyone that we are TTC as they will prob think we are crazy as lo is still a baby. I really wanted to wait until my sister got pregnant as shes TTC at the moment but you know what? i cant any longer...i do feel bad for this a bit and dont want to steal her thunder so to speak....im just REALLY hoping it happens for her soon before me? then we can be preggas together if we are blessed wiv babies. TTC can be political aswell hhmmmm:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

catching up ladies!

we dont know how many we will have either. we are hoping for many more though. they are such a blessing :cloud9: i feel so much abundance in having 6 already. 

we get a lot of negative comments for having a lot of children from our family and friends. people just generally dont understand. our joy is worth more than their comments though and we cant imagine life without any one of them


----------



## Skadi

Blessed - Not too long ago having 6+ kids was the norm! Funny how things change. I would love to have 6 or more kids but being 30 already and having just started... it is doubtful. (Who knows though!)


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- i know huh! both of my parents came from big families, 8 kids on my moms side and 11 from my dads. i grew up in a family of 4 kids and DH did too. we really love having a big family, i wouldnt have it any other way. im 34 and DH is 37. dont know how many more fertile years are left for us. i guess we will see lol!


----------



## Skadi

My dads side is big - there were 10 of them. My mom has only a twin sister and a brother (the twin is fraternal so I may have that in store for future pregnancies). I have 3 siblings, and my mom cared for my cousin while my aunt worked so really she is more of a sister too. OH has 12 brothers and sisters but that is much more common in Jamaica I think. 

It's funny, my grandmother (on my dads side who is now turning 98!) told me she would do it all over again if she had the chance since "they were no trouble... just fed them and sent them out to play!" LOL!


----------



## futuremama88

I hope I don't get my period soon! I hope I'm either pregnant or, second best option, not pregnant but still without periods (I HATE that time of the month lol). 

I'm happy I found some other ladies like me who want big families. Everybody who knows we don't use birth control tries to talk us out of it and thinks we're being stupid.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I have to agree with you all! It's sad that big families are looked down upon now days. :nope:

Oh, and welcome to the party, Blessed and Skadi! :flower:

Skadi, I remember you from the trimester boards, and reading about your waters breaking and your baby being delivered so early. How is Keira doing now? Do the doctors think you'll run the risk of premature labor next time?

Futuremama, I got my first postpartum period one month after LO was born! I felt pretty cheated, considering I was breastfeeding at the time! :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

Keira is doing great, she is a strong baby and so far is showing no signs of having any issues because of her prematurity or low birth weight. She is hitting a few milestones for her actual age and is keeping up with her adjusted age with the rest of her milestones which is beyond expectations for a preemie. (They tend to hit their milestones late.) I'm so proud of her! 

However, I am at risk of further premature births. I think the number is 40% more likely and will be classed high risk immediately. This will involve being watched closer and steroid injections at 26 weeks. There is nothing they can do to prevent it although that seems hard to believe! The prospect of having to go through that experience again is truthfully very frightening to me.


----------



## Pielette

Wow lots of big families! For some reason I want 3, I don't know why particularly - maybe its because 4 seems too many for me to handle and doing it twice just doesn't seem enough :haha:

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Skadi it sounds like your LO us doing amazingly! How premature was she? I looked at your ticker but my maths is shocking and it hurt my head :haha: Was there a reason why she was born early? I guess the silver lining next time is they'll keep a very close eye on you, but I'm sure it must be scary :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Don't worry, my ticker confuses me too! Lol She was born at 29 weeks and 2 days - so 11 weeks premature. My water went at 28 weeks but they have found no reason for it. The good thing was they managed to delay labour for almost a week so I was able to get the steroids to help her lungs develop quicker.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, good, I'm glad to hear that she's doing so well! I bet she's just surpassed everyone's expectations! It's strange to think that if you had gone full term, my LO would be older than yours, but as it is, Keira is two months older!

Well, I hope your next pregnancy will surpass expectations, too, and that you'll go SO full term, you'll actually have to be induced! :haha:

Pielette, I know what you mean. You never know how many kids will be _too_ many kids. If my parents had stopped at 3, they wouldn't have had my hyperactive red-headed little brother. Sure, it would been less stressful, but our family wouldn't be the same. Plus, who would we make fun of without him? :winkwink:


----------



## futuremama88

I don't understand how our ancestresses got on without pregnancy tests! Imagine having to wait so long to be able to find out!


----------



## Pielette

Haha spiffy that made me think of a red-headed little devil running around as a kid and looking like butter wouldn't melt :haha:

God knows futuremama, I'm addicted to the bloody things. I've got none in the house right now and I'm trying to keep it that way until I really need one, cos otherwise I'll be using them all day long.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh believe me, Pielette, he really can be a little devil sometimes! He used to throw the biggest tantrums. In fact, one time, when he was 5, he was sent to his room, and he was screaming at the top of his lungs, "You can't control my life!" We were all just laughing our heads off. :haha:

And amen to the test addiction. It would have been hard to just wait and see if we were pregnant. Of course women "back in the day" weren't always patient either. They just used rabbits instead of pregnancy sticks (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_test). i'm just glad somebody invented those beautiful little pee sticks!


----------



## futuremama88

Spiffynoodles said:


> Oh believe me, Pielette, he really can be a little devil sometimes! He used to throw the biggest tantrums. In fact, one time, when he was 5, he was sent to his room, and he was screaming at the top of his lungs, "You can't control my life!" We were all just laughing our heads off. :haha:
> 
> And amen to the test addiction. It would have been hard to just wait and see if we were pregnant. Of course women "back in the day" weren't always patient either. They just used rabbits instead of pregnancy sticks (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_test). i'm just glad somebody invented those beautiful little pee sticks!

Interesting! But even that was only founded in 1927. Imagine before then, not knowing you're pregnant until your belly starts swelling!


----------



## Pielette

How weird is that! Feel sorry for the poor rabbits, thank God they invented proper tests!


----------



## futuremama88

LOL imagine - pee on a rabbit addict!


----------



## blessedmomma

futuremama88 said:


> LOL imagine - pee on a rabbit addict!

:haha:


i have 3 tests right now for in case i start having symptoms. i had 5 but a month or so ago my milk supply dropped and i had to take some herbs that arent good during pregnancy. my LC suggested i test before taking them since milk supply dropping can happen due to pregnancy anyways. it was neg though. and i took one a few weeks ago when i was feeling really sick for a few days, it was neg too. some of my kids got sick after also so im sure thats what it was from. i have thought about taking one a month just to make sure but im not sure what im gonna do yet. i definitely dont want to find out im pregnant and be pretty far along before knowing:shrug:


----------



## ezbabydust

futuremama88 said:


> LOL imagine - pee on a rabbit addict!

:haha::haha: we went to the zoo on sunday and saw some cuteeee bunny rabbits- couldnt imagine peeing on on of those!:haha:


----------



## ezbabydust

Skadi said:


> Don't worry, my ticker confuses me too! Lol She was born at 29 weeks and 2 days - so 11 weeks premature. My water went at 28 weeks but they have found no reason for it. The good thing was they managed to delay labour for almost a week so I was able to get the steroids to help her lungs develop quicker.

Skadi she is simply beautiful its amazing how resiliant and strong babies are:cloud9: my neice was born 8 weeks before her due date and we also dnt know why.....8 years later though she is as strong as the rest of them and she was born with holes in her heart and an under-developed stomach! had to go into surgery an hour after her birth!:flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

futuremama88 said:


> LOL imagine - pee on a rabbit addict!

:haha:

Blessed, we thought we would be testing once a month while breastfeeding, just in case, but then my period returned immediately, and then my milk supply completely dried up by 10 weeks, so now I don't need to test monthly. (Darn!) Though, if I'm more than a few days late, you can be sure I'll be busting out those tests! :winkwink:


----------



## ezbabydust

hiya ladies :flower:
has anyone used ovulation sticks before? does the test line have to be the same as the control line exact?can it be light or really dark to be a positive? is it the same as pregnancy tests were a line is a line??
sorry for all the questions....just wanna get it right as they came today! and im tempted to poas even though i know its not time yet!:blush::dohh:


----------



## Skadi

The test and control line have to be exact for it to be a positive.


----------



## blessedmomma

i think they have to be as dark as control line or darker for a positive. thats how mine were i think


----------



## Pielette

I'm very excited cos the witch is in town :happydance: Odd thing to be excited over but I knew we had DTD too late last cycle so was eagerly looking forward to the next one :flower:


----------



## ezbabydust

Pielette said:


> I'm very excited cos the witch is in town :happydance: Odd thing to be excited over but I knew we had DTD too late last cycle so was eagerly looking forward to the next one :flower:

I know what you mean Pielette even though i was bummed out last week that i wasnt preggas and i got my period instead i was glad that at least 'something" was happening down there!hehe

Thanx hunnies for your imput so i have to make sure the line is nice and dark...well now i cant wait for next week:thumbup: testing ALL week fingers xxed.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo, good luck Babydust! I hope this is your month. :thumbup: As for the ovulation tests, I'm glad the other ladies helped you answer your question, since I've never used them before either!

Pielette, I know what you mean. Sometimes it is nice to see the witch. My second postpartum period was 3 weeks late, and when she showed up, I was glad, just because I wanted to get on with a more normal cycle. I'm on CD 24 right now...here's to hoping this one doesn't last for 50 days! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

i feel the same! i dont want my cycles all over the place when it does return. they used to be extremely 'normal'. always 28 days. after my 3rd it started to go between 25-29 days which wasnt too bad. after my 4th and 5th it was completely out of whack and made things very stressful. i have no idea how its gonna go this time when it returns. i ff my others but bf this one, so thats why it hasnt returned yet. i dont really like not knowing what to expect but i guess i have to wait and see and deal with whatever happens


----------



## Skadi

I got my period back 3 weeks after the bleeding stopped. Bah! That is what happens when you exclusively pump vs. BF though. I haven't been paying attention to charting them as I did before as we are mostly doing the NT part of NTNP. I have promised myself to start up again this cycle though as come January if nothing has happened yet I would like to TTC rather than NTNP.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I think my LO is starting to teeth, and it's making me miserable! I'm definately having a day where I DON'T want another baby for awhile. Sigh. However, as soon as this passes, I'm sure my broodiness will snap right back in place. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, I think my LO is starting to teeth, and it's making me miserable! I'm definately having a day where I DON'T want another baby for awhile. Sigh. However, as soon as this passes, I'm sure my broodiness will snap right back in place. :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## StarlitHome

:flower: Hello!
My daughter will be 10 months old at the end of June and we're NTNP for our second child now :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Starlit! :flower:

Sending you babydust! :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome starlit!

spiffy- how are you doing today?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm doing okay, thanks for asking, Blessed. :flower: We took LO to the pediatrician the other day because she was breathing really weird (like a raspy, gasping sort of sound) and they said she has a viral infection (so not teething after all) and they had to give her a dose of steroids to keep her airway open enough for her to breath. 

These past few days have been hard, but at least she seems to be doing a little better now. She wasn't drinking very much milk, and now she's suddenly guzzling it! I think it's a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Hi starlit!

Spiffy how's your LO doing today?

I'm on CD6 today and eagerly looking forward to a month of having a proper go, which we didn't last month. Got my smear test on Friday though, grr. The things we women have to do! But then, given that I have given birth, a smear test doesn't faze me in the slightest.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- i hope its your month!!!!!

spiffy- poor baby girl! im glad you took her in and she is feeling better. one of my sons had that happen to him. it seemed to be worse when i layed him down to change him.


----------



## youngwife20

ezbabydust said:


> :flower: Hiya Pilette ive seen you in babyclub!! yh it is weird 'trying'' this time as we didnt 'try with our lo!
> taking the relaxed approach aswell but as im exclusivly BF and my period have always been super sporadic before pregnancy and now i reckon i need to know.:thumbup: but as we have lo already theres no super rush as we got them to enjoy and keep us busy so no time for charting, temps ect lol.
> 
> Been thinking about how many kids we want and we are hovvering over the idea of 3/4 depending on how it all goes in the future and my body.
> What abut you ladies??
> 
> xxx

heyy! sorry everyone i have been super busy and were going on the 3/4 mark too lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:

wow 6 to 8!!! thats amazing how many will be in one room?? x


----------



## youngwife20

futuremama88 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:
> 
> Aw well your baby is so adorable I can see why you want so many! Look at that gorgeous smile!
> 
> We want a large family too and everybody thinks we're insane! We decided we will just NTNP for the rest of our lives. We aren't deciding on a number! Do people think you're crazy for wanting so many children?Click to expand...


Wow ntnp for ever!! to be honest i cant wait till all 4 is out the way i couldnt imagine doing it forever lol . what if your stil making babys at 10 will u keep going?


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> futuremama88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:
> 
> Aw well your baby is so adorable I can see why you want so many! Look at that gorgeous smile!
> 
> We want a large family too and everybody thinks we're insane! We decided we will just NTNP for the rest of our lives. We aren't deciding on a number! Do people think you're crazy for wanting so many children?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thank you! (We think she's adorable too!) :winkwink:
> 
> Well, some people think we're a little crazy for wanting so many, but because we're members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (aka Mormons) and Mormons are known for having a lot of kids, people don't really give us a hard time. :haha:
> 
> Good luck, by the way! I hope you can figure out for sure whether you're pregnant or not. Finger's crossed for you! :)Click to expand...

This is intresting :) why do they have more kids is that related to the church? people think were weird for wanting 4! so if we said more they would be even more thinkin were strange lol i think the more the better but we only have space in the house we bought for 4 but if we won the lottery id have more


----------



## youngwife20

ezbabydust said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> *Babydust, we want at least 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow spiffy well wouldnt you be blessed if you end up with 8! Deffo can see why u wanna get things going gna have to remind you OH about that and your ticking clock:blush:
> For me well oh has a child from a previous relationship so all in all we will have a total of 5!- well that is the plan. Im never gna go on birth control again ive been off it for a few years now it really didnt agree with me was awful stuff:wacko:and my OH is not getting the snip for a good few years so we'll see how many we have:winkwink: we just love the idea of having our brood of children surrounding us! thats real pride and love at its purest our lo now brings us so much joy i couldnt just have 2 kids now.
> Having children is quite addictive :haha:Click to expand...

Aww that end of your message is just the sweetest thing!! I agree i for sure wouldnt be satisfied with just one. how was it your partner having a kid prevously did it not bther you not being the first to have his baby?


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> catching up ladies!
> 
> we dont know how many we will have either. we are hoping for many more though. they are such a blessing :cloud9: i feel so much abundance in having 6 already.
> 
> we get a lot of negative comments for having a lot of children from our family and friends. people just generally dont understand. our joy is worth more than their comments though and we cant imagine life without any one of them


I think i rememebr talking to you when i was pregnant! do you look after all the kids on your own when ur partner is at work, how do you manage to get things done? xx


----------



## youngwife20

Skadi said:


> My dads side is big - there were 10 of them. My mom has only a twin sister and a brother (the twin is fraternal so I may have that in store for future pregnancies). I have 3 siblings, and my mom cared for my cousin while my aunt worked so really she is more of a sister too. OH has 12 brothers and sisters but that is much more common in Jamaica I think.
> 
> It's funny, my grandmother (on my dads side who is now turning 98!) told me she would do it all over again if she had the chance since "they were no trouble... just fed them and sent them out to play!" LOL!

AWW hasnt your little one grown! she is sooo cute! and haha that amde me giggle " just fed them and sent them out to play" i think if i was rich and didnt hv to go back to work id just keep the babies coming! lol


----------



## youngwife20

futuremama88 said:


> I hope I don't get my period soon! I hope I'm either pregnant or, second best option, not pregnant but still without periods (I HATE that time of the month lol).
> 
> I'm happy I found some other ladies like me who want big families. Everybody who knows we don't use birth control tries to talk us out of it and thinks we're being stupid.

i was hoping to get pregnant before period returned :( 

BUT nope! 

My period was late this month so i got really excited i had it 17th of last month and didnt show up till today the 25th! which is annoying because ive even been feeling nausea! my body is messing with me


----------



## youngwife20

Skadi said:


> I got my period back 3 weeks after the bleeding stopped. Bah! That is what happens when you exclusively pump vs. BF though. I haven't been paying attention to charting them as I did before as we are mostly doing the NT part of NTNP. I have promised myself to start up again this cycle though as come January if nothing has happened yet I would like to TTC rather than NTNP.

 hey i exclusvily pump too i didnt know it makes a difference? howcome it does as to wheather ur period comes back sooner mine came back about 10week pp


----------



## youngwife20

StarlitHome said:


> :flower: Hello!
> My daughter will be 10 months old at the end of June and we're NTNP for our second child now :thumbup:

WELCOME hope you get pregnant fast!!:hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> I'm doing okay, thanks for asking, Blessed. :flower: We took LO to the pediatrician the other day because she was breathing really weird (like a raspy, gasping sort of sound) and they said she has a viral infection (so not teething after all) and they had to give her a dose of steroids to keep her airway open enough for her to breath.
> 
> These past few days have been hard, but at least she seems to be doing a little better now. She wasn't drinking very much milk, and now she's suddenly guzzling it! I think it's a good sign. :thumbup:

wow good you took her to be checked hope shes all better now! :)


----------



## Skadi

I'm not sure why pumping vs bfing makes a difference but I remember reading that it does. Maybe because you tend to not be as regular about it? No idea.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi youngwife! yes i watch all of them while he is at work. it would cost us more for daycare than i used to make working lol. 

it works out good. we home school ours so they are here all day. my 2 oldest daughters are 12 and 13. they help out a lot with things. my youngest 4 are boys. they help out with smaller chores, but we make sure to instill in them to work together for our household to run smooth. :)

heaven only knows how many we will end up with. life is such a great adventure in our house lol!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

youngwife20 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futuremama88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:
> 
> Aw well your baby is so adorable I can see why you want so many! Look at that gorgeous smile!
> 
> We want a large family too and everybody thinks we're insane! We decided we will just NTNP for the rest of our lives. We aren't deciding on a number! Do people think you're crazy for wanting so many children?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thank you! (We think she's adorable too!) :winkwink:
> 
> Well, some people think we're a little crazy for wanting so many, but because we're members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (aka Mormons) and Mormons are known for having a lot of kids, people don't really give us a hard time. :haha:
> 
> Good luck, by the way! I hope you can figure out for sure whether you're pregnant or not. Finger's crossed for you! :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is intresting :) why do they have more kids is that related to the church? people think were weird for wanting 4! so if we said more they would be even more thinkin were strange lol i think the more the better but we only have space in the house we bought for 4 but if we won the lottery id have moreClick to expand...

It's just that we believe that families are the most important things in the world, and we also believe that after we die, we get to stay together as families. So if your family was the only thing you could keep after this life was over, wouldn't you want a nice big one? :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My LO seems to be doing a lot better. All yesterdays he drank a lot of milk, which I think was her way of catching up since she drank so little before that. She also took a nice 3 hour nap yesterday and also STTN last night! (Well, 8:30pm to 4:30am...so I was still up nice and early). So I'd say there's definately an improvement.

Oh, and DH and I had "the talk" again last night, about when to have our second child, and I think I managed to get him to at least _think_ about trying for another sooner. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futuremama88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> Babydust, we want at _least_ 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) :haha:
> 
> Aw well your baby is so adorable I can see why you want so many! Look at that gorgeous smile!
> 
> We want a large family too and everybody thinks we're insane! We decided we will just NTNP for the rest of our lives. We aren't deciding on a number! Do people think you're crazy for wanting so many children?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thank you! (We think she's adorable too!) :winkwink:
> 
> Well, some people think we're a little crazy for wanting so many, but because we're members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (aka Mormons) and Mormons are known for having a lot of kids, people don't really give us a hard time. :haha:
> 
> Good luck, by the way! I hope you can figure out for sure whether you're pregnant or not. Finger's crossed for you! :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is intresting :) why do they have more kids is that related to the church? people think were weird for wanting 4! so if we said more they would be even more thinkin were strange lol i think the more the better but we only have space in the house we bought for 4 but if we won the lottery id have moreClick to expand...
> 
> It's just that we believe that families are the most important things in the world, and we also believe that after we die, we get to stay together as families. So if your family was the only thing you could keep after this life was over, wouldn't you want a nice big one? :winkwink:Click to expand...

amen!


----------



## youngwife20

What are the milestones for 4months? 

My daughter has been sitting up- un assisted since 2 and ahalf/3months 
but i dont know what other milestones there are! shes been talking since she wasd 4 weeks old and has been saying dada for about 3 weeks constantly!! 

Every time i look at her i get super broody! 


Everyone - 
Anythng new with you ?? My period hit hard lol so heavy!

Everyone - are you breastfeeding/pumping ff? 
how long will you do it for or did you do it for?
HAS YOUR af returned if so how long after baby xx


----------



## youngwife20

blessed mama- do you ever get a break to have a day to yourself? ur amazing


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy that makes total sence!!!!!! i would not be fuffiled if i didnt have my daughter having a child is the biggest thing anyone could ever do :)


----------



## youngwife20

aww glad ur bab is doing better lucky you my daughter doesnt sleep through the night she wakes up at 3am then 5! then sleeps till 8am when i bring her in with me! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I started breast feeding, but my supply dried up completely by the time LO was 10 weeks (and by that point, I could only muster up enough milk to feed her once every two days). So I've been formula feeding since then (and have been combi feeding since 5 weeks).

I had my first AF 32 days after giving birth, then my second AF 50 days after that, and am now waiting to see when this AF will show up (I'm on CD 28 today).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

youngwife20 said:


> aww glad ur bab is doing better lucky you my daughter doesnt sleep through the night she wakes up at 3am then 5! then sleeps till 8am when i bring her in with me! :)

That's almost exactly my daighter's schedule! (Last night was not typical, by the way, though I hope it becomes so!) She usually wakes up around 2am, then 5am, and then sleeps until 8 or 9am after I bring her in with me. Very similar to yours!


----------



## StarlitHome

:happydance: 
I read that not nursing between 1 and 6am will help get you ovulating. So last night I decided to try it, not knowing when my daughter would wake up. She nursed at 11:30, we both fell asleep... 
And then my stupid PHONE rang at 4am! It was a wrong number too :growlmad: I was thinking "Oh man, there's tonight then. She'll want to nurse."
But she didn't!
She just snuggled back up to me after staring around the room for a minute, and fell asleep!
Didn't nurse till 7am! 
:happydance: 
(anyone else ntnp and nursing?)


----------



## blessedmomma

i am bf still. i nurse on demand and cycles havent started yet. im secretly hoping to be one of those women who gets pregnant without ever having a period. :thumbup: LO is still eating often so it might be a while?

youngwife- i have a 15 minute shower every night lol. i really love being around my kidlets though. sometimes DH and i send them downstairs and we sit upstairs watching a movie. its like a date!


----------



## StarlitHome

blessedmomma said:


> i am bf still. i nurse on demand and cycles havent started yet. im secretly hoping to be one of those women who gets pregnant without ever having a period. :thumbup: LO is still eating often so it might be a while?
> 
> youngwife- i have a 15 minute shower every night lol. i really love being around my kidlets though. sometimes DH and i send them downstairs and we sit upstairs watching a movie. its like a date!

I'm hoping the same thing!! :winkwink:


----------



## youngwife20

Spify - aww did anyoen say why your milk dried up? or is it unknown?
i find it hard to even work anything out! i had my period on the 17th iof last month and this time started on 25th how long does tht make my cycle ?? my maths is crap


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> aww glad ur bab is doing better lucky you my daughter doesnt sleep through the night she wakes up at 3am then 5! then sleeps till 8am when i bring her in with me! :)
> 
> That's almost exactly my daighter's schedule! (Last night was not typical, by the way, though I hope it becomes so!) She usually wakes up around 2am, then 5am, and then sleeps until 8 or 9am after I bring her in with me. Very similar to yours!Click to expand...


Aww my daughter loves it when i bring her in it seems thats when she does most of her sleeping lol has ur baby always been like that?


----------



## youngwife20

StarlitHome said:


> :happydance:
> I read that not nursing between 1 and 6am will help get you ovulating. So last night I decided to try it, not knowing when my daughter would wake up. She nursed at 11:30, we both fell asleep...
> And then my stupid PHONE rang at 4am! It was a wrong number too :growlmad: I was thinking "Oh man, there's tonight then. She'll want to nurse."
> But she didn't!
> She just snuggled back up to me after staring around the room for a minute, and fell asleep!
> Didn't nurse till 7am!
> :happydance:
> (anyone else ntnp and nursing?)

hmm that is great i will try that! i am exclusivily pumping so my daughters never had formula so not nursing but breastmilk feeding lol i have droped my night pumps so hopefuly it will make a difference :)


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> i am bf still. i nurse on demand and cycles havent started yet. im secretly hoping to be one of those women who gets pregnant without ever having a period. :thumbup: LO is still eating often so it might be a while?
> 
> youngwife- i have a 15 minute shower every night lol. i really love being around my kidlets though. sometimes DH and i send them downstairs and we sit upstairs watching a movie. its like a date!


aww its so sweet how yyou make it worK I ONLY have 1 baby lol but she goes to my mum for the day between 4pm-10pm once a week so me and my husband can go on date night :)


----------



## blessedmomma

youngwife20 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> i am bf still. i nurse on demand and cycles havent started yet. im secretly hoping to be one of those women who gets pregnant without ever having a period. :thumbup: LO is still eating often so it might be a while?
> 
> youngwife- i have a 15 minute shower every night lol. i really love being around my kidlets though. sometimes DH and i send them downstairs and we sit upstairs watching a movie. its like a date!
> 
> 
> aww its so sweet how yyou make it worK I ONLY have 1 baby lol but she goes to my mum for the day between 4pm-10pm once a week so me and my husband can go on date night :)Click to expand...

we think its very important for mom and dad to have time! we have learned to be very flexible with things. we may have something planned, but then a kid gets sick or just needs some attention. we may have to have a raincheck sometimes, but its for a good reason. and we still make sure we try again another time. its all how you look at things too. sometimes our girls stay home with the boys while we run to the store. even that can feel like a date for us lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

youngwife20 said:


> Spify - aww did anyoen say why your milk dried up? or is it unknown?
> i find it hard to even work anything out! i had my period on the 17th iof last month and this time started on 25th how long does tht make my cycle ?? my maths is crap

Nope, no explanation. I was on the mini-pill for a little while, but that's not supposed to affect milk supply. So who knows? :shrug: Hopefully I'll be able to breastfeed baby#2 for longer.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

youngwife20 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> aww glad ur bab is doing better lucky you my daughter doesnt sleep through the night she wakes up at 3am then 5! then sleeps till 8am when i bring her in with me! :)
> 
> That's almost exactly my daighter's schedule! (Last night was not typical, by the way, though I hope it becomes so!) She usually wakes up around 2am, then 5am, and then sleeps until 8 or 9am after I bring her in with me. Very similar to yours!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww my daughter loves it when i bring her in it seems thats when she does most of her sleeping lol has ur baby always been like that?Click to expand...

If you mean the schedule, then yeah, she's been sleeping like that for about 3 or 4 weeks now. If you mean me bringing her in with me, then we've been doing that since she was 1 month old. My husband gets up at 5am for work, and since LO usually gets up around then, I just feed her, change her, play for a while (she likes to be up for about an hour) and then we both go back to sleep, and she get's my husband's half of the bed to herself. She'll usually sleep for another 3 hours with me. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you doing ladies???


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm doing pretty good. My LO is much better now and slept great for me today, so I'm a happy momma. :)

I had a dream last night that I took a pregnancy test and it was totally positive, and in my dream I was talking to people about normal things, but inside I was itching to tell them that I was pregnant because I was so excited. Needless to say, I was rather dissapointed when I woke up. :nope:

How are you doing, Blessed?


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey everyone! AF is due today, I'm a little crampy but as of right now, she's a no show. I'm gonna leave it until Monday probably, then test. I don't wanna get ahead of myself. :dohh:


----------



## ezbabydust

:hugs:


Spiffynoodles said:


> I'm doing okay, thanks for asking, Blessed. :flower: We took LO to the pediatrician the other day because she was breathing really weird (like a raspy, gasping sort of sound) and they said she has a viral infection (so not teething after all) and they had to give her a dose of steroids to keep her airway open enough for her to breath.
> 
> These past few days have been hard, but at least she seems to be doing a little better now. She wasn't drinking very much milk, and now she's suddenly guzzling it! I think it's a good sign. :thumbup:

:flower: Hiya ladies sorry havent been around in about a week my lil one caught a cold (all these weather changes one minute its summer nxt its winter) so i been caught up with him even tho im always logged in to bnb on my fone i havent had a chance to reply. Hes better now :thumbup: i SO glad because when hes ill my heart cant take it!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: omg spiffy your poor little bubby! how is she doing now? was her weight affected or anything? i really hope she back to herself.

xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

youngwife20 said:


> ezbabydust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> *Babydust, we want at least 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow spiffy well wouldnt you be blessed if you end up with 8! Deffo can see why u wanna get things going gna have to remind you OH about that and your ticking clock:blush:
> For me well oh has a child from a previous relationship so all in all we will have a total of 5!- well that is the plan. Im never gna go on birth control again ive been off it for a few years now it really didnt agree with me was awful stuff:wacko:and my OH is not getting the snip for a good few years so we'll see how many we have:winkwink: we just love the idea of having our brood of children surrounding us! thats real pride and love at its purest our lo now brings us so much joy i couldnt just have 2 kids now.
> Having children is quite addictive :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that end of your message is just the sweetest thing!! I agree i for sure wouldnt be satisfied with just one. how was it your partner having a kid prevously did it not bther you not being the first to have his baby?Click to expand...

Yeah no it did not bother me in the slightest. When we first met he told me within his first few sentences that he had a child from a previous relationship, so i made the choice when we got serious and took on the 'whole package" lol hes child is part of him and i love them.
Also he had him when he was younger so he didn't indulge in his babyhood as much as our baby now so he says its like first time experience plus im breast-feeding and his other son was bottle feed and didnt co-sleep so its different in many ways.
Being a step-parent is hard to figure out for all of us but were slowly getting there (a bitter ex doesn't help tho) i don't really consider myself to be his parent in any way(I wouldnt want my son calling anyone else there 'parent" in any way) i consider myself to be a trusted adult that he can always rely on, talk to an have fun with. I treat him like a son but leave the disaplining side to my OH and my OH makes sure that his child respects me.
xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

:hi: hey blessed momma, cheztunes, starlit and spiffy xxx


----------



## Pielette

That sounds like far too nice a dream to just be a dream Spiffy!

Ooh good luck Chez! Hope the witch stays far away...

Poor little poorly bubbas, glad to hear your LO is better now ez. How old is your stepson? I can imagine it must be hard to take on someone's child but I bet it's so worth it. 

I was wondering, what cycle day are we all on? Could get exciting when we get to various points :flower: I'm on CD10 today. Smear test later today.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Babydust, my LO is doing much better. In fact, I'd say she's back to her happy litte self. :) Fortunately her weight didn't seem to be affected (or at least the Pediatrician didn't mention it), though she still hasn't hit 12 pounds (but she's always been small).

Pielette, if only it weren't a dream! Because of it, I took a test this morning (in case it was a sign :haha:) but it was bfn.

Oh, and I'm on CD 32. No AF yet, but then again, my last cycle was 50 days, so I'm hoping this one won't go as long.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow spiffy! stinkin dream getting your hopes up. that would do my head in for sure :nope: i would have tested too! and the loooong cycles, for heavens sake. it would drive me crazy:wacko:

ez- sounds like you are a great step mom!!!! :hugs:

im not on a cycle day, probably cant even get pregnant right now. still bf and not cycling yet. i have had one time after pp bleed when i spotted. and when my girls get their af i have cramps. weird! and i have had ewcm off and on the past couple of months. not tracking anything though so i have no clue what my body is or isnt doing:shrug:


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya Pilette!! how are you doing?:flower:
awww thankyou blessedmoma:cloud9: that means a lot!!
Spiffy good to hear that shes back to her best and hasnt lost any weight....she must have built up a nice strong immune system fighting that off!:cloud9:

He's 8 so a big boy compared to my lil one and very 'knowing' so theres no pulling the wool over his eyes he understands the situation. Thats cool were very honest with him but my heart hurts for him as he misses his dad a lot,and as a young child to be caught up in 'adult' situations i wish he lived with us instead lol but thats selfish isnt it?lol

As for me i have been using ovulation tests all week and it seems i ovulated on yesterday so we have been covering our bases all week when we could fit it in lol...just got to wait now but to be honest i dnt think it has happened- dunno why but i have been feeling a bit down past few days think it could be hormones but i dnt reckon its gna help with conception?maybe im just a bit to supersitious :dohh: 
testing or af in july!bring it onnnnnn!!
xxx
.


----------



## Pielette

:hugs: to you ez. No reason why it hasn't happened! I know what you mean though, I always get feelings on things and can't shake them off, I'm a bit superstitious too.
I'm going to see 'my' psychic on Tuesday, I've been a couple of times before and she's amazingly accurate so I'm very excited about it.


----------



## blessedmomma

ez- i dont think thats selfish at all. in fact quite the opposite. you obviously love him and therefore want whats best for him! i hope this is the month for you hun. sounds like you hit the right time:flower:

i cant wait to see some bfp's in here!!!!


----------



## youngwife20

ezbabydust said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing okay, thanks for asking, Blessed. :flower: We took LO to the pediatrician the other day because she was breathing really weird (like a raspy, gasping sort of sound) and they said she has a viral infection (so not teething after all) and they had to give her a dose of steroids to keep her airway open enough for her to breath.
> 
> These past few days have been hard, but at least she seems to be doing a little better now. She wasn't drinking very much milk, and now she's suddenly guzzling it! I think it's a good sign. :thumbup:
> 
> :flower: Hiya ladies sorry havent been around in about a week my lil one caught a cold (all these weather changes one minute its summer nxt its winter) so i been caught up with him even tho im always logged in to bnb on my fone i havent had a chance to reply. Hes better now :thumbup: i SO glad because when hes ill my heart cant take it!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: omg spiffy your poor little bubby! how is she doing now? was her weight affected or anything? i really hope she back to herself.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

 aww hope ur little one is better soon hun xx :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

ezbabydust said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ezbabydust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife- My friend's baby is 15 months old, and she's 11 weeks pregnant. I have another friend is is pregnant right now and her kids will be 15 months apart. She complains about how close her babies will be, but she doesn't know that I actually envy her. :blush:
> 
> Pielette, Welcome to our obsession! :haha:
> 
> *Babydust, we want at least 4 kids, maybe 6, and have even talked about having 8! (Now do you see why I want to get on with it?) *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow spiffy well wouldnt you be blessed if you end up with 8! Deffo can see why u wanna get things going gna have to remind you OH about that and your ticking clock:blush:
> For me well oh has a child from a previous relationship so all in all we will have a total of 5!- well that is the plan. Im never gna go on birth control again ive been off it for a few years now it really didnt agree with me was awful stuff:wacko:and my OH is not getting the snip for a good few years so we'll see how many we have:winkwink: we just love the idea of having our brood of children surrounding us! thats real pride and love at its purest our lo now brings us so much joy i couldnt just have 2 kids now.
> Having children is quite addictive :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that end of your message is just the sweetest thing!! I agree i for sure wouldnt be satisfied with just one. how was it your partner having a kid prevously did it not bther you not being the first to have his baby?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah no it did not bother me in the slightest. When we first met he told me within his first few sentences that he had a child from a previous relationship, so i made the choice when we got serious and took on the 'whole package" lol hes child is part of him and i love them.
> Also he had him when he was younger so he didn't indulge in his babyhood as much as our baby now so he says its like first time experience plus im breast-feeding and his other son was bottle feed and didnt co-sleep so its different in many ways.
> Being a step-parent is hard to figure out for all of us but were slowly getting there (a bitter ex doesn't help tho) i don't really consider myself to be his parent in any way(I wouldnt want my son calling anyone else there 'parent" in any way) i consider myself to be a trusted adult that he can always rely on, talk to an have fun with. I treat him like a son but leave the disaplining side to my OH and my OH makes sure that his child respects me.
> xxxClick to expand...

aww wow you sound like a great stepparent its so good hes really lucky to have u! x


----------



## youngwife20

ezbabydust said:


> Hiya Pilette!! how are you doing?:flower:
> awww thankyou blessedmoma:cloud9: that means a lot!!
> Spiffy good to hear that shes back to her best and hasnt lost any weight....she must have built up a nice strong immune system fighting that off!:cloud9:
> 
> He's 8 so a big boy compared to my lil one and very 'knowing' so theres no pulling the wool over his eyes he understands the situation. Thats cool were very honest with him but my heart hurts for him as he misses his dad a lot,and as a young child to be caught up in 'adult' situations i wish he lived with us instead lol but thats selfish isnt it?lol
> 
> As for me i have been using ovulation tests all week and it seems i ovulated on yesterday so we have been covering our bases all week when we could fit it in lol...just got to wait now but to be honest i dnt think it has happened- dunno why but i have been feeling a bit down past few days think it could be hormones but i dnt reckon its gna help with conception?maybe im just a bit to supersitious :dohh:
> testing or af in july!bring it onnnnnn!!
> xxx
> .

 hey hun i hope whatever was making you down has resoved itself? xx


----------



## youngwife20

im justwaiting for af to finish then i will be dtd every other day! how often do u ladies dtd to make a baby? x i cant wait too be pregnant but i am sick of hearin ppls opinion when they say " we better be waiting years before trying for another" i wont tell anyone till the babys born this time round lol


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> im justwaiting for af to finish then i will be dtd every other day! how often do u ladies dtd to make a baby? x i cant wait too be pregnant but i am sick of hearin ppls opinion when they say " we better be waiting years before trying for another" i wont tell anyone till the babys born this time round lol

We dtd almost every night, although lastnight I passed out watching Prison Break :haha: and the night before it was OH who wasn't into it! :dohh: We don't dtd just to get pregnant though, we've just always been this way. There is the odd night we don't get any! :blush: We'll be happy whenever it happens but we're not desperate for another... We really are just NTNP. :cloud9:

I'm just waiting on AF, she was due yesterday and I've been cramping so who knows?! :winkwink: I might test Monday or at least buy some £1 ones on Monday... just incase!

GL this cycle!! :flower:


----------



## StarlitHome

youngwife20 said:


> im justwaiting for af to finish then i will be dtd every other day! how often do u ladies dtd to make a baby? x i cant wait too be pregnant but i am sick of hearin ppls opinion when they say " we better be waiting years before trying for another" i wont tell anyone till the babys born this time round lol

I... don't remember how often we DTD when TTC for our daughter. 
I can't wait to be pregnant either but I am not really looking forward to telling my husband's side of the family.
All my friends and family will be thrilled (well, maybe not my grandparents but the important family members!) for us - in fact I've already told my mom that we are NTNP :blush: 
But DH's side... Well... Yeah. They were cautiously happy when we told them about being pregnant the first time. This time, they'll be even more cautious, I'm sure!


----------



## CharlieKeys

youngwife20 said:


> im justwaiting for af to finish then i will be dtd every other day! how often do u ladies dtd to make a baby? x i cant wait too be pregnant but i am sick of hearin ppls opinion when they say " we better be waiting years before trying for another" i wont tell anyone till the babys born this time round lol


We did it every 2-3 days after AF stopped :)


----------



## blessedmomma

we get the same responses when we are pregnant again. everyone makes it sound like we are doing something horrible. :nope: you just have to decide whats more important i think. to us, its worth any negative comment for the beautiful child we get :cloud9:


----------



## StarlitHome

blessedmomma said:


> we get the same responses when we are pregnant again. everyone makes it sound like we are doing something horrible. :nope: you just have to decide whats more important i think. to us, its worth any negative comment for the beautiful child we get :cloud9:

I'm sure they'll be worried because they already worry (unfounded, but they are DH's parents) about us and money and such. Which is funny, because we are actually better with money than they are!
And we're not being irresponsible - we're not just having a million babies and hoping for the best. We're finishing our family - we've always said we'd have two kids with a close age gap.
DH has a good, reliable steady income. We have a good car and a decent place to live. Our first child is happy and healthy! 
I can't wait to be pregnant again.


----------



## futuremama88

I got 2 BFNs :nope: I know I had been NTNP and laid back about it either way but now that my hopes were up I am so sad. I worry was the previous BFP leftover hormones from the birth, or was I pregnant and miscarried? :cry:


----------



## ezbabydust

Pielette said:


> That sounds like far too nice a dream to just be a dream Spiffy!
> 
> Ooh good luck Chez! Hope the witch stays far away...
> 
> Poor little poorly bubbas, glad to hear your LO is better now ez. How old is your stepson? I can imagine it must be hard to take on someone's child but I bet it's so worth it.
> 
> I was wondering, what cycle day are we all on? Could get exciting when we get to various points :flower: I'm on CD10 today. Smear test later today.




Spiffynoodles said:


> Babydust, my LO is doing much better. In fact, I'd say she's back to her happy litte self. :) Fortunately her weight didn't seem to be affected (or at least the Pediatrician didn't mention it), though she still hasn't hit 12 pounds (but she's always been small).
> 
> Pielette, if only it weren't a dream! Because of it, I took a test this morning (in case it was a sign :haha:) but it was bfn.
> 
> Oh, and I'm on CD 32. No AF yet, but then again, my last cycle was 50 days, so I'm hoping this one won't go as long.




youngwife20 said:


> ezbabydust said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Pilette!! how are you doing?:flower:
> awww thankyou blessedmoma:cloud9: that means a lot!!
> Spiffy good to hear that shes back to her best and hasnt lost any weight....she must have built up a nice strong immune system fighting that off!:cloud9:
> 
> He's 8 so a big boy compared to my lil one and very 'knowing' so theres no pulling the wool over his eyes he understands the situation. Thats cool were very honest with him but my heart hurts for him as he misses his dad a lot,and as a young child to be caught up in 'adult' situations i wish he lived with us instead lol but thats selfish isnt it?lol
> 
> As for me i have been using ovulation tests all week and it seems i ovulated on yesterday so we have been covering our bases all week when we could fit it in lol...just got to wait now but to be honest i dnt think it has happened- dunno why but i have been feeling a bit down past few days think it could be hormones but i dnt reckon its gna help with conception?maybe im just a bit to supersitious :dohh:
> testing or af in july!bring it onnnnnn!!
> xxx
> .
> 
> hey hun i hope whatever was making you down has resoved itself? xxClick to expand...

:flower::hugs: Hiya hun Youngwife! hope your well! thanx for asking yh i had a couple of days where i just felt really poo! I think it was hormones because im back to myself now, hope i dnt feel like that again for a while but i just keep telling myself "happy mum, happy baby" i got so much to be thankful for. 
Youngwife so you just finished your af...building up to ovulation for you..good luck hope u catch that eggy:happydance:
Is it poss to get EWCM AFTER ovulation? because i had so today a lil bit i tested on an ovulation test just in case but it was negative>Phew because i know that ovulation was thursday! i dnt wanna have missed it.....

:hugs: Pilette hunny! I must agree i am a bit superstisious like i got the feeing that it didnt happen for me this month, like a gut feeling i dunno:wacko:hope im proven wrong lol
So how accurate is your physic? has she told you anything in detail before that has happened? I've never been to one or know anything about physics...would be interesting to hear your opinion! i hope she tells you something really cool:happydance:

xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

blessedmomma said:


> we get the same responses when we are pregnant again. everyone makes it sound like we are doing something horrible. :nope: you just have to decide whats more important i think. to us, its worth any negative comment for the beautiful child we get :cloud9:

I agree blessed momma. none of nobody's buisness what we do when it comes to our family- thankfully my family LOVE babys the more the better (large fam) and anyway even if they did have a negative response i wouldnt give a toss as far as im concerned they dont clothe, pay our bils or feed us> we take care of our own very well
Choosing to have a baby is a Personal decision its disrespectful for people to look down on you for doing so family or not. POO to them lol:winkwink:


----------



## ezbabydust

futuremama88 said:


> I got 2 BFNs :nope: I know I had been NTNP and laid back about it either way but now that my hopes were up I am so sad. I worry was the previous BFP leftover hormones from the birth, or was I pregnant and miscarried? :cry:

:hugs:im sorry futuremama thats so sad hun,maybe you should go to the docs just so they can check you out and get you back on track in terms of conceiving. maybe they'll give you a bloodtest to make sure:hugs:
xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

ezbabydust said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> we get the same responses when we are pregnant again. everyone makes it sound like we are doing something horrible. :nope: you just have to decide whats more important i think. to us, its worth any negative comment for the beautiful child we get :cloud9:
> 
> I agree blessed momma. none of nobody's buisness what we do when it comes to our family- thankfully my family LOVE babys the more the better (large fam) and anyway even if they did have a negative response i wouldnt give a toss as far as im concerned they dont clothe, pay our bils or feed us> we take care of our own very well
> Choosing to have a baby is a Personal decision its disrespectful for people to look down on you for doing so family or not. POO to them lol:winkwink:Click to expand...

amen, i agree completely! we take very good care of our children and have full faith that if God creates them He will provide :thumbup: we started getting comments around our 5th child. i guess 4 was ok lol. 

futuremama- im so sorry! my heart goes out to you hun :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

People always have far too many opinions for my liking blessedmomma! I don't see what the problem is if you have enough room in your house and your heart for lots of kids and what a blessing. All of a sudden when you become pregnant it's like you're public property. Bah!

I'm sorry futuremama :hugs: Like ez says maybe a trip to the doctor might be a good idea?

She's incredibly accurate ez, trying to think of all the things she's told me - that I will one day have a writing career (that's all I want to do!), that we would have a beautiful winter wedding (the snow was inches deep on the ground), that we would have a legal battle for compensation (got food poisoning on honeymoon), that I would have a fantastic birth (I did) and Noah would be a chilled out happy baby (he most definitely is). She's told me before that I would have 3 bubbas, I'd be delighted if that's true because 3 is my goal. 

There's a few things I want to know this time, we're trying to sell our flat so I want to know how long it's going to take. I also want to know when bubba no. 2 will come and hear from my nanny and grandad, I only lost my nanny in February this year :cry: 

Finally my dad has turned into a *******, excuse my French, so I want to know if and when he'll get his comeuppance and that my mum will be ok. 

In other news, I didn't get to DTD last night cos my DH was feeling a bit funny :nope: Bit gutted and I think I'm nearing ovulation cos my CM has changed, so very much hoping we get to BD tonight. I do find it hard to chill out when I'm swimmer-less and the egg is on her way :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies! :flower: Wow, I was gone a few days, and it seems like I missed a lot! AF started this morning, making last month's cycle 34 days, so MUCH better than the month before. I was afraid that I wasn't even ovulating, but now that's I've had a somewhat normal cycle, I think I am. Yay! :happydance:

Blessed, I totally understand. I think both of our families will support our decision if we have a lot of kids, but I know there will always be people who give their opinion when it isn't asked for. But it sounds like you have the right attitude about it. :thumbup:

Future, I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. Sending hugs. :hugs:

Youngwife, when we concieved our DD, we were BDing every day from the end of one period to the start of the next! The great thing about that was, I never had to worry about when I was ovulation! :winkwink:

Oh, and Pielette, make sure you jump your OH tonight. Don't let that eggy escape! :haha:


----------



## ezbabydust

Pielette said:


> People always have far too many opinions for my liking blessedmomma! I don't see what the problem is if you have enough room in your house and your heart for lots of kids and what a blessing. All of a sudden when you become pregnant it's like you're public property. Bah!
> 
> I'm sorry futuremama :hugs: Like ez says maybe a trip to the doctor might be a good idea?
> 
> She's incredibly accurate ez, trying to think of all the things she's told me - that I will one day have a writing career (that's all I want to do!), that we would have a beautiful winter wedding (the snow was inches deep on the ground), that we would have a legal battle for compensation (got food poisoning on honeymoon), that I would have a fantastic birth (I did) and Noah would be a chilled out happy baby (he most definitely is). She's told me before that I would have 3 bubbas, I'd be delighted if that's true because 3 is my goal.
> 
> There's a few things I want to know this time, we're trying to sell our flat so I want to know how long it's going to take. I also want to know when bubba no. 2 will come and hear from my nanny and grandad, I only lost my nanny in February this year :cry:
> 
> Finally my dad has turned into a *******, excuse my French, so I want to know if and when he'll get his comeuppance and that my mum will be ok.
> 
> In other news, I didn't get to DTD last night cos my DH was feeling a bit funny :nope: Bit gutted and I think I'm nearing ovulation cos my CM has changed, so very much hoping we get to BD tonight. I do find it hard to chill out when I'm swimmer-less and the egg is on her way :haha:

Wow Pilette thats incredible! Gosh if shes that accurate i need her number! lol please tell me how you get on with her on tuesday:flower: sorry about your nanny, i lost my grandad over ten years ago and its still hurts deeply so :hugs: to you...i hope you hear from them and that gives you comfort.
BTW what do you like to write?
As for me well waiting to see if AF comes....should be next week just sitting tight really> 
Spiffy thats welcomed news i hope your cycles stay like this and you can 'predict' it a bit more!
xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Great news everyone! DH agreed to start TTC next month! I am over the moon!!! :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Quick update:
OH and I are now officially engaged! :happydance: We've both known we've wanted to get married one day but I now have a ring! It's gorgeous and it's the ring I wanted!! Sapphire & Diamonds. :cloud9:

I'm off to the shops in abit and will get some of those £1 tests just to be sure, as there's still no sign of AF...


----------



## ezbabydust

Wow!! :) congratulations To the both of you ChezTunes. Exciting!!:) x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, ChezTunes! That's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

Hi,

I just jumped into this thread, hope I can join the bandwagon!

I didn't read through the pages as I have lo. She's napping and really light sleeper, so I had to skip all the conversations.

So my oh and I are ntnp. We don't really want to TRY, as in doing the whole 9 yards of charting, opk, etc. It would cause us too much heartache if we had to see bfn each month - we don't want to be obssessed or stressed about it, just want to enjoy each other and enjoy sex together, as it should be - and not making sex a duty to ttc. Not very enjoyable. Plus, I have PCOS so....

We've actually just started ntnp - I meant we've finally had sex after 3 months of painful attempts (it always felt painful to me, from the inside, but am now better).

The only charting we'll do is watching out for ovulation symptoms.

We want our children to be close in age, if it doesn't happen, then so be it. It's not that big of a deal but kinda is, if that makes sense. We'll see how it goes.

Wishing all of you good luck! Fx for everyone :) and us :)


----------



## Pielette

Ooh spiffy how exciting! :flower:

Congratulations chez! That's fantastic! When will you get married, any vague plans yet?

Hi Alchemist! 

I've had a fun couple of days, my little dude is teething like crazy and he's been in such a bad mood today. As much as I adore him I did welcome bedtime! Plus my DH scraped and dented the car on Saturday and I found a place to repair it, asked my neighbour if she could give us a lift and bring us back, then couldn't find my keys. Turns out they were in the car...

Apparently if you wish to drive the car it's not a good idea to keep your keys in there :dohh: Only realised that when my DH got home from work and used his keys to check inside.

I swear I have become incredibly stupid since becoming a mum!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Alchemist! I hope you get your wish and have your LOs close together (that's what we want too!). :thumbup:

Pielette, other moms warned me that "pregnancy brain" would only get worse _after_ having the baby. I gotta say...they were right! I've had a lot of spacey moments since LO was born. :dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

I did the test this evening... I got a faint :bfp: I will be testing first thing tomorrow to double check. It doesn't feel real. I can't believe it! Today has been a major mix of emotions. I've gone from SCARED to do the test because of either answer it could have been, to WORRIED that it was actually positive, to EXCITED, and now I'm SCARED again... Scared that tomorrow will be BFN (I know, a line is a line, right?? But still!) and also scared of MC. I've had 4 with an ex and I know I'll always have that worry hanging over me. Just abit :confused: atm... Tomorrow I might be thinking clearer after some :sleep:

:dust: BABYDUST TO EVERYONE! :dust:


----------



## Pielette

Wow chez huge congrats! What an amazing couple of days you've had!


----------



## ezbabydust

ChezTunes u must be so happy! marriage and new baby congrats:)


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- congrats on the engagement and a new baby!!!! im so excited for you. cant wait to follow along your pregnancy and wedding plans. i hope you stay unstressed about the pregnancy. keep the faith hun! :hugs:

spiffy- yay for DH deciding to ttc!!! cant wait to see a bfp for you :flower:

pie- ugh, i dont like the teething part. i wish i could take their pain for them, poor punkers :cry:

alchemist- welcome!

how is everyone else today??

i had cramps today but my dd started af so thats probably why. not sure why it effects me like that. :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Huge Congrats, ChezTunes! :happydance:

Blessed, I'm doing great today. My AF is definately lighter since having my LO, and so I'm on day two right now and it seems like it's already on it's way out! How are you doing?


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Cheztunes!

We finally did the NP part of NTNP after a long period of NT! lol I didn't realise how exhausted a baby could make you. So worth it though!


----------



## ChezTunes

Thanks, Ladies! I'm abit wary, as it's early days but I always will be after having 4 MC's (with my ex.) Another :bfp: this morning. We're going to keep it quite until at least after our 12 week scan (looong way away!) like we did with DD. :cloud9: I know it's totally our lives but people are so quick to judge and I don't want to deal with that right now. We're so happy and just want to enjoy that before everyone tells us we're doing the wrong thing. Especially MIL-to-be!


----------



## Pielette

I like your new ticker chez!

I know, people can be awful. None of their bloody business, it really winds me up.


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> I like your new ticker chez!
> 
> I know, people can be awful. None of their bloody business, it really winds me up.

Oh, I know! :wacko: His mum can't saying anything (but she will!) because she had all her 3 kids by the time she was 21, she had her first when she was 17. Nothing against having kids at that age at all. All I'm saying is who is she to judge?! :nope: OH is 23 in August and I'm 24. Yes, we're quite young but this is what WE want. :cloud9: 

She should be happy for her sons, she worked hard, and raised 3 of the nicest guys I know all on her own... You'd think she'd be happy for them. They all work and provide for their kids, she did a great job and they just wanna do the same by their kids... :shrug: I'm just frightened she'll take this one worse than any of the others (first son has a daughter, we have a daughter, youngest son has a son due early Nov, and now us again!) and we haven't even told her we're engaged yet! :dohh: She's quite fiesty. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's probably what we'll try to do when we get pregnant again, ChezTunes, keep it a secret for awhile. Hopefully your family and in-laws will all take it better than expected. :thumbup:

Skadi, congrats on your first bout of NP! I'm sure it's kind of a scary leap!


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- yay af is already on the way out!!! i bet it wont be long for your bfp. i heard its pretty easy shortly after having a baby to get pregnant again. our last 3 have been very close. when my 4th was 5 months old we got pregnant with the 5th, so they are 14 months apart. my 5th was 4 months old when we got pregnant with our last, so they are 12.5 months apart.

chez- we will be doing the same. i doubt we will tell anyone for a while besides people on here when/if we get another blessing. we have heard some negative comments about not only having them close, but how many we have. the funny thing is some of the people who have said things have actually borrowed money from us and told us they thought we were great parents. so its kinda confusing as to why they think its such an issue. :shrug:


----------



## ezbabydust

:flower: hiya ladies, hope all of you are well. Exciting stuf going on in this thread!!

We will deffo be keeping it a secret when we get pregnant again! with Lo we didnt tell any friends until i was good nearly 5 months anyway told my family a bit earlier though. Would want to do the same with the next one but i heard you show quicker!

xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Just wanted to pop in and see how you girls are all going looks like lots of exciting things going on :)
ChezTunes- congrats on both your BFP and the engagement :D very exciting time for you and your OH :)


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations chez :]


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone :flower:

I agree on the whole keeping it secret thing, last time I couldn't keep my mouth shut so want to keep it under wraps this time! Funnily enough I was on the phone to one of my best friends last night and she said 'You'll have to let us know when you start thinking about no. 2!' I laughed it off and said as if but it did make me smile :winkwink:

Well I think I'm ovulating at the moment, I find it hard to be sure with EWCM but I'm fairly sure. Unfortunately my DH is out tonight and tomorrow night so I suspect that Friday night will be too late to catch the egg. I'm hoping therefore that our DTD on Monday night will have been enough!


----------



## The Alchemist

Congratulations, chez! How exciting that must be :D

One thing I must say is that, although it was stressful to test each month for several times (each day lol), I enjoyed that excitement of opening up the test packet, poas, and that minutes of waiting....the minutes of personal suspense lol


----------



## ezbabydust

The Alchemist said:


> Congratulations, chez! How exciting that must be :D
> 
> One thing I must say is that, although it was stressful to test each month for several times (each day lol), I enjoyed that excitement of opening up the test packet, poas, and that minutes of waiting....the minutes of personal suspense lol

:haha: hehe i agree Alchemist! I poas today even though i knew theres a very slim chance of anything showing so early-periods not due to next weekish, but i fancied it, so i did bfn oh well it was satisfying but i wont be wasting any more tests lol!!

Fingers crossed for you Pilette that them swimmers were lying in wait and caught the eggy:winkwink: u have a good chance!


----------



## Pielette

Haha ez it's so hard to resist poas! I've got two frers upstairs and still some ICs, I hope to be able to resist until AF is due but I know what I'm like.

Really really hoping those swimmers were waiting to pounce!


----------



## Pielette

I have had this little ditty from friends going round in my head;

Are you in there little foetus?
In nine months will you come greet us?
I will buy you some Adidas!

Ah so appropriate for us all haha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good morning ladies. :flower:

Oh, Ez, I totally understand. I'm finishing up my period right now, but I still decided to POAS! (Mostly because my period was lighter and shorter than usual, and because I bought 25 Wondfos that turned out to be a bad batch, so I don't really mind wasting them. :winkwink:)

Mostly, I just want to get to August so we can start trying!!! (Can July be over now? :haha:)


----------



## The Alchemist

ezbabydust said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, chez! How exciting that must be :D
> 
> One thing I must say is that, although it was stressful to test each month for several times (each day lol), I enjoyed that excitement of opening up the test packet, poas, and that minutes of waiting....the minutes of personal suspense lol
> 
> :haha: hehe i agree Alchemist! I poas today even though i knew theres a very slim chance of anything showing so early-periods not due to next weekish, but i fancied it, so i did bfn oh well it was satisfying but i wont be wasting any more tests lol!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Pilette that them swimmers were lying in wait and caught the eggy:winkwink: u have a good chance!Click to expand...


Lol, oh yes. At one point back while we were ttc, I'd poas, get bfn,, and shrugged, walked on out and enjoyed the day.


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Good morning ladies. :flower:
> 
> Oh, Ez, I totally understand. I'm finishing up my period right now, but I still decided to POAS! (Mostly because my period was lighter and shorter than usual, and because I bought 25 Wondfos that turned out to be a bad batch, so I don't really mind wasting them. :winkwink:)
> 
> Mostly, I just want to get to August so we can start trying!!! (Can July be over now? :haha:)

with my 3rd, i thought i had af for 3 days. it was kinda light. i decided to test and was pos. i dont blame you for testing after that, it happened to me!

i hope if af does come back before im pregnant its at least very light :kiss:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Blessed. Nice to know I'm not _totally_ crazy! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## ezbabydust

Haha spiffy why throw a bad batch in the bin when u can pee on 25 of them all THEN throw away:) haha totally get u on that! 
U must be thrilled about your partner agreeing to try for number 2!:)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ezbabydust said:


> Haha spiffy why throw a bad batch in the bin when u can pee on 25 of them all THEN throw away:) haha totally get u on that!
> U must be thrilled about your partner agreeing to try for number 2!:)

Hehe, that was my thought exactly. :blush:

And yes, I am SO excited! If you'd have told me a few months ago that we'd be trying for number two before LO was 6 months old, I would have told you you were crazy. :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

I'm finding it hard to be relaxed about this :nope:
I think I ovulated yesterday. I had about a day of EWCM and then it dried up completely. Great I thought. Now I have loads of creamy lotion like CM (sorry for the TMI). So have I ovulated? Have I not ovulated? Argh I wish I could just relax like I'm supposed to but my mind's gone into overdrive.

Someone calm me down please! Say something to snap me out of my obsession with CM!


----------



## ezbabydust

Awww pilette it is hard isn't it? ''Obession with CM'' quote did make me giggle tho! Men will never understand the dedication us women have once we want a baby lol. I'm so glad I can talk to you lovely women though. 
I'm not the best person to answer that as I dnt cheak cm I use ovulation test to make sure I do ovulate as I'm bf so its a bit iffy if ovulation happens or not every month for me. I'm also impatient for another baby now.
Have faith that it will happen and destiny will take its path hun :flower:

Feel like I'm in limbo waitn to see if my period comes..not symptom spotting as with my last I didn't get any symptoms till like 8-9wks pregnant and even then it was just peeing lots,sore boobs n I was a bit more tired. I could of happily not known for a few more wks if it wasn't for my OH pursuading me lol. Dnt think I display symptoms very early and my periods have always been irregular..hhhmmm sOoooo just waiting...dum,dum,dum,dee,dum!!!


----------



## Skadi

I'm trying not to symptom spot too as when I got pregnant I had NO symptoms until 6/7 weeks other than a missing period! I only knew early on being of my poas obsession! I had a back ache/slight cramping on my side for about an hour tonight... wonder if that could be ovulation. No sticks for me until January though as far as ovulation goes so no way to know for sure!


----------



## Pielette

Thank you ez that thing about destiny chilled me out a bit!

No I'm pretty sure I have ovulated so I need to just relax now. Nothing more I can do, if it doesn't happen there's always another month :flower: I say these things but I'm so eager to be pregnant again I know it will be a big disappointment if I'm not. 

When I was trying for Noah I was using a CBFM so knew exactly when I ovulated, it's clearly taking me a bit of time to get used to not knowing exactly!

Sounds possible that it was ovulation for you skadi. When would AF be due?


----------



## The Alchemist

Speaking of AF....I am not sure if I had an actual AF. My "af" ended maybe 2 weeks ago??? But before that 2 weeks, I was having random bleedings/spottings throughout the day, skips a day, then back to it again the next, etc. I attributed it to pp+bf. Since I wasn't sure, I'll be on the look out this month or next. I haven't had any cramps like I used to get before af would start. 

Gosh I miss being pregnant (minus the MS and PGP).


----------



## xlilkax

I keep getting asked by Dr.s 'why are you not on contraception, you really need to be or wou'll fall pregnant'. I guess they think I don't want another because mine is 10 months old but we started trying this month, we was going to try a few months ago but with moving and stuff we delayed it a bit. I been told I'm crazy for wanting two so close together but I don't think it is that close. I'm ready for another


----------



## Skadi

Pielette - I have no idea... I've been trying not to keep track of my cycles as I know it will quickly lead to me ttc! :) I think my last period started around Fathers day though and normally have 34 day cycles.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Xlilkax! People who tell you you're crazy are obviously only looking at the cons of having two close together. There are so many pros that people don't think about. :thumbup:

Pielette, I am the queen of ttc obsession! I literally felt like I had a mental disorder last go-around because I could not stop thinking about it. I'm going to try so hard to do better this time. But we'll see... :winkwink:

And Ez, I think you're absolutely right. Men don't have any clue how determined we women can get when it comes to making babies!

Alchemist, I know where you're coming from. I've been having a pretty wonky period, myself. I haven't had any cramps, which is odd, and my boobs have been sore since ovulation (also odd for me), then I had a two day period, then had no bleeding for a couple days, then randomly started bleeding again yesterday (ruined a pair of underwear because I had no warning :growlmad:) and then it stopped again after a few hours. Now I'm just waiting to see what happens next...

Skadi, I had a 34 day cycle this time and it felt really long. I don't envy you.


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> ezbabydust said:
> 
> 
> Haha spiffy why throw a bad batch in the bin when u can pee on 25 of them all THEN throw away:) haha totally get u on that!
> U must be thrilled about your partner agreeing to try for number 2!:)
> 
> Hehe, that was my thought exactly. :blush:
> 
> And yes, I am SO excited! If you'd have told me a few months ago that we'd be trying for number two before LO was 6 months old, I would have told you you were crazy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:happydance: thats amazing im glad for you! i wanted another one from when LO was 2 weeks old but OH was a bit unsure but not dead against- well now he cant wait till im pregnant. Our LO is such fun to be around cant wait for more.Once they see the bigger picture it all good isnt it! Powerful us women lol:haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So true! How old is your LO, Ez? (Your ticker just says they were born. :winkwink:)


----------



## ezbabydust

Its his 6month Birthday today:cloud9: so we sang him happy sixth month birthday this morn haha!! some day i'll get round to sorting this ticker lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, how cute! He's half way to the big 1 year mark! :flower:


----------



## ezbabydust

thanx hun took him to baby soft play today and he just looked so giant and active to some of the others was so cute and funny!

hoping to get pregnant soon so i can have a spring or summer baby! had a winter one already lol and it was no fun walking to the car with a newborn i the freezing weather and c-sec scar:dohh:


----------



## Skadi

EZ - I was thinking I wanted to get pregnant around now again and that it would be a girl so I can reuse all her cute little outfits! Terrible!


----------



## ezbabydust

Skadi said:


> EZ - I was thinking I wanted to get pregnant around now again and that it would be a girl so I can reuse all her cute little outfits! Terrible!

:baby::baby: lol skadi ive been putting away m LOs cutest clothes in the hope i can reuse them aswell!but even if we have a girl next i will be keeping those memories. Its nice to pass down clothes though isnt it? 
gna have a lot of baby clothes stacked up in the future:haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ez, my parents saved some of my baby clothes even though I ended up being the only girl. The cool thing is, I was able to use some of my old things for my LO (although some of them are _way_ too 80's to use :haha:).


----------



## Skadi

My mom kept all my baby knitted stuff so I have a few sweaters, bonnets and socks for Keira that are actually pretty cute.



It's funny to think I use to be that small!


----------



## The Alchemist

Skadi said:


> My mom kept all my baby knitted stuff so I have a few sweaters, bonnets and socks for Keira that are actually pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to think I use to be that small!

Aww kira is such a doll!


----------



## ezbabydust

Skadi your daughter looks sweet like candy omg! Love it! Some lovely knits u got there:)
Spiffy that's so cool, you putting her in 'vintage' baby clothing;) how does it feel knowing u wore them aswell? That's amazing! aww hearing all of this makes me want a girl sooo bad as my mum has a cheast of clothing from when I was younger esp the dress,coat n bag sets I used to wear with my mary-jane shoes. Not sure about any baby clothing being in that box though hhmmm I'm gna ask! 
I love little girls looking all girly and pretty in dresses n bows! 
Saying that I bought my lil man some baby braces n a dicky bow for a dinner we got coming up haha.


----------



## youngwife20

damn only bd once this month :( so were out! my hubby was ill with a virul infection and now ive cought it! i cant be bothered. ohwell lol - all my daughters cloths tht dont fit are stayin in her draws as i plan to have al 4 kids close together so i asume il have another girl if not after the 4 il give away but then again nothing wrong with a boy wearing a pink sleep suit as pajamas neoones gonna see him lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, Skadi, your daughter is so precious! Here's a picture of my LO wearing a dress that I wore as a baby :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0400.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyjan

Adorable ^


----------



## Skadi

Awww Spiffy she looks so adorable in that dress!


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy and Skadi, your LOs are adorable!

Sorry to hear that youngwife :hugs: You never know though, that one time could have been around your window. It's rotten being ill, especially when your OH gets it first and you think, only a matter of time... Bleurgh.

How's everyone's weekend been?

I went to a hen do yesterday, an afternoon into the night one and bloody hell it nearly killed me! It was great but I only got in at 3.30am and my LO gets up early, my DH was lovely and got up with him but I guess in total I only had about 4 hours broken sleep. Zzz... Feel like a walking zombie today.

So all my obsessing over when I ovulated, I now think I'm only ovulating now :dohh: I wasn't sure before, thought I maybe had EWCM but not a lot, well today I've had a ton of it. I'm not going to DTD though, we DTD on Friday so there should be some swimmers hanging around and I have barely got the energy to brush my teeth let alone BD :haha: 

It does make sense though cos it seems when I'm not trying to get pregnant I ovulate about CD14. When I am, it seems to be around CD21. How weird is that?! Same as when I conceived my son.


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffy- shes A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!:cloud9: what a beautiful dress. you look lovely too!

Pillette aww gosh i hope it was worth wow 4 hours only poor you, Hen Do's get real messy:haha: must of been nice letting your hair down!
Maybe you ovulate when your all relaxed n not thinking about it? just a thourght because our bodies are wonderus things isnt it lol- mine like to play tricks too like that! So when are you gna test???

Youngwife :hugs: sorry hun its awful when your both sick! Hope your recovering now. You never know that one time could of been the time anyway, even if its not you can make up for it next ovulation! And as for boys in girls clothing? Well some of my little mans clothes look unisex i just dont get the regular blue and greens so deffo will be getting worn again!! girls are deffo more versitile when it comes to dressing :)

As for me im waiting to see if Af comes this wk or not. Itching to test but wont!--- well not yet anyway tryna hold out till the end of the wk.
Had a great wkend went to our local community day myself and oh got a free back massage, watched some live performances and a reggae band with bubba (had a little jig around)!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies, I think she's gorgeous, too. :winkwink:

Youngwife, looks like next month will have to be the lucky month for both of us. :thumbup: 

Pielette and EZ, I'm glad you were both able to get out of the house this weekend. Though I do have to ask, what's a Hen Do? (Is it a British thing?)

Even though I'm still WTT until August, I'm getting DH and I back into "baby-making shape", meaning, back into the habit of DTD at least every other day (funny how having a newborn leads to less sex, huh? :haha:) As for my weekend, we took LO to the pool for the first time. She didn't hate it, but she didn't exacrly love it either. Here's a picture of her and DH. (You can see that's she just undecided...)
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-07 15.20.13small.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ChezTunes

I don't have to leave here now I'm PG do I? :baby: Haha! 

The dreaded symptoms I had first time around are kicking in... I've had a constant headache (little exaggerated) since before my BFP. The MS has started, I've not thrown up yet but I'm feeling VERY nauseous and gagging. :nope: Still got mild cramping now & again too but I had it on & off all the way through with DD, period-like pains. :dohh: *Touch wood* I haven't had chronic heartburn yet this time. I had HB very early with DD, then it went and came back at about 25 weeks!

Who else is testing soon? I'm looking forward to all your :bfp: 's!!

:dust:


----------



## Pielette

Don't leave chez, hang around and hopefully we'll all be joining you soon! :flower: God how weird to have all those symptoms again! 

Haha spiffy, that is an unsure face! Yes think in the US it's a bachelorette party? 

I won't be testing for another two weeks based on my guess of ovulating yesterday. Yawn. Hate this bit it's so irritating!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stick around Chez! We plan on turning this thread into "Anyone pregnant before their child is a year old?" :winkwink:

Ah, a bachelorette party. Okay, that makes sense. Thanks, Pielette. And I sooooo agree. The TWW is like the longest stretch of time in the world. Not really looking forward to that again. The constant "Is that a symptom? No probably not...but it could be!" drives me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## The Alchemist

Waiting to ovulate is just as bad lol


----------



## ezbabydust

Yh the waitn to test bit is sooooooo longgggg...even though I tested last wk to fullfill my poas addiction the wait has been irritating to test again-only a few more days to go.
Lol yh Alchamist waitn for ovulation is annoying/confusing too!
Gosh A lot of waitn around for our bodies to gear up isn't it!

Oh and Cheztunes stayyy!! Your pregnancy is positive n inspiring to hear about. Hopefully soon we can exchange notes on our 2nd(or more) time pregnancies too:)


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry i havent been around lately. i have mastitis. its so horrible. :nope:

read through and caught up but cant remember everything. lovely pics of the vintage clothes ladies and happy 6 mos to baby ez.

hope everyone is doing ok. please stay chez, i want to hear about your pregnancy too.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Blessed I'm so sorry to hear about your mastitis. I had a blocked milk duct that was almost to the point of mastitis, and it was horrible. I couldn't even sleep on that side because it was so painful. the only thing that eventually brought me relief was massaging it under the hot water in the shower, but even that was miserable. I hope it gets better soon! :hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

my friend in my building got a :bfp: this morning - baby #3! so happy for her, and SO HOPING that I'll be sharing the same news with her SOON. 

maybe there's something in our water? because she's the second pregnancy announcement in our building in like, 3 days... *crossing my fingers*


----------



## ChezTunes

StarlitHome said:


> my friend in my building got a :bfp: this morning - baby #3! so happy for her, and SO HOPING that I'll be sharing the same news with her SOON.
> 
> maybe there's something in our water? because she's the second pregnancy announcement in our building in like, 3 days... *crossing my fingers*

Ooooh, good luck you!! And yay for them! FX'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## ezbabydust

Blessedmomma awww im sorry hun- really hope its get better and quick for you:hugs: :hugs:
Starlit wow i hope your gulping that water lol!! when are you testing? Im testing at the end of tis week. How are you feeling Chez?:baby:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

StarlitHome said:


> my friend in my building got a :bfp: this morning - baby #3! so happy for her, and SO HOPING that I'll be sharing the same news with her SOON.
> 
> maybe there's something in our water? because she's the second pregnancy announcement in our building in like, 3 days... *crossing my fingers*

Whatever's in your water, can I have some? :haha:

Ooo, now too much longer to wait, EZ! Good luck! Do you have any promising symptoms?


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> my friend in my building got a :bfp: this morning - baby #3! so happy for her, and SO HOPING that I'll be sharing the same news with her SOON.
> 
> maybe there's something in our water? because she's the second pregnancy announcement in our building in like, 3 days... *crossing my fingers*
> 
> Whatever's in your water, can I have some? :haha:
> 
> Ooo, now too much longer to wait, EZ! Good luck! Do you have any promising symptoms?Click to expand...

Hiya Spiffy hun! well im peeing a lot but dunno if thats a symptom really as i go to toilet more since being pregnant. Anyway i got up 3 times last night- thats a bit unusual tho hmmmm not any other symptoms ive noticed....if my boobs were hurting i would be excited lol as that is a major sign to me.
Did u have any major signs last time except for missed af?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The only real signs I had before my BFP were sore nipples (that was totally new to me), AF-type cramps starting a week before I was expecting AF, and feeling like my brain was all fuzzy. That was actually my first symptom, it was like baby brain hit me fast and hard. I couldn't even type a sentence on the computer without spelling every other word wrong!

I really hope this is your month! (And then there's an evil part of me that hopes everyone, including me, gets their BFP _next_ month so that we can all be bump buddies...) :blush:


----------



## Pielette

Wow starlit hope that's a good omen! And send some of that water my way :haha:

Not long ez so exciting! What day are you testing? Can't wait to see some BFPs on here!

Blessed that's awful :hugs: Mastitis is simply evil. Are you on antibiotics?

Spiffy that would be so cool! 

As for me, I'm about 3dpo and bored! :coffee: I'm also currently watching my mischievious baby get everywhere and grab wires, take out his daddy's video games and chase the cat. Think my days of being able to sit on the sofa are long gone!


----------



## ChezTunes

ezbabydust said:


> Blessedmomma awww im sorry hun- really hope its get better and quick for you:hugs: :hugs:
> Starlit wow i hope your gulping that water lol!! when are you testing? Im testing at the end of tis week. How are you feeling Chez?:baby:

Not too bad today, thanks for asking. I've still got this dreaded headache though! Boooo! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, Pielette, I used to take care of a little boy, and I remember chasing after him once he learned to crawl because his first traget was always the plugs and wires. They just know that will get your attention, huh? :haha:

Chez, sorry to hear about the headaches, as a chronic headache sufferer, I can honestly say that I feel your pain. I hope they go away soon! :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

:hugs: Thanks, I do too! I had SOME headaches with DD but not everyday! It's not an "OMG, I NEED TO HIBERNATE UNTIL THIS PASSES" type pain, but it hurts all the same :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I actually found that I had fewer heachaches overall when I was pregnant, but they would come in bursts, like, headache every day for a week, then almost nothing for a month and a half. It was bizzare. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. im finally starting to feel better. ugh, it was horrible boo!

pie- yes im on antibiotics. started them friday. my temp went up to 103.7 and i felt like i had a terrible flu. im still not 100% but getting better thankfully.

cant wait to see more bfp's in here!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! I'm glad you're starting to feel better, Blessed! Sounds like you've had a horrible time, though. :hugs:

I agree, we need to see some :bfp:s!


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> The only real signs I had before my BFP were sore nipples (that was totally new to me), AF-type cramps starting a week before I was expecting AF, and feeling like my brain was all fuzzy. That was actually my first symptom, it was like baby brain hit me fast and hard. I couldn't even type a sentence on the computer without spelling every other word wrong!
> 
> I really hope this is your month! (And then there's an evil part of me that hopes everyone, including me, gets their BFP _next_ month so that we can all be bump buddies...) :blush:

Hahaha spiffy we'll all be bump buddies! will be so cool if our babies were born around the same period next year.
Its mad isnt it but im hoping for sore nipples and boobies:haha: last time it was soooo uncomfy n painful for weeks and weeks!!

:hugs: hang in there Chez, even though the headaches are poo its a good sign- all that HGC:)

Pilette im testing on Friday...still dnt think its happened for me though, we'll see if no BFP i want my period pleassseeeee mother nature!!!
Funny what we wish for when we want a baby lol.

Glad your feeling better blessed a temp that high you must of felt awful poor you hun. 
Deffo cant wait to see some more BFP, Double Lines..whatever you wanna call them lol in here ladies!!!!:happydance::flower:


----------



## The Alchemist

I smell BFP soon....but not for ME (and it's quite alright)! I hope you all get your BFP soon!

As for me, well, after OH and I have had a long conversation, we decided to wait to have another one so I am going on the pills next month. The reason is that I have to finish my university (I really need to, not his idea enforced on me or anything like that). It would be best as the quicker I am done, the quicker we can move out of his parent's home as we want - or rather, NEED to have place of our own. It's just getting crowded as we practically LIVE in our bedroom and it's becoming a messy issue! As much as we want another, we feel this is the most ideal. Now, I have to change my status from NTNP to WTT or WTNTNP.

All the best for each of you! I hope all of you wonderful ladies get that wonderful BFP soon!


----------



## ezbabydust

Awww GOOD LUCK The Alchemist! I hope you finish uni and get your own place soon! wishing you all the best...:flower:
Stick around though and update us!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alchemist, as long as you're doing what feels right, then I'm happy for you. Good luck at school and enjoy the time spent with your LO. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

That's great Alchemist, you're doing what's right for your little family :flower: Good luck with uni and finding somewhere to move to!

Glad you're feeling a bit better blessed :hugs:

Ooh ez testing tomorrow! I'm excited for you!

Sorry you're feeling all headachy chez. I didn't really get headaches with my pregnancy, it was just nausea for a while and then it wore off after about 10 weeks thankfully. I'll happily put up with it for ages for another LO!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette said:


> Sorry you're feeling all headachy chez. I didn't really get headaches with my pregnancy, it was just nausea for a while and then it wore off after about 10 weeks thankfully. I'll happily put up with it for ages for another LO!

Isn't it funny the things we're all excited about doing over again? I guess that's why my husband calls me "Baby _Crazy_"... :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Baby crazy is about right spiffy! We were watching Twilight last night (sad I know but I love it!) and my DH said to me, would you rather be a wolf or a vampire? I said vampire and he said, but you wouldn't be able to have babies. So I said wolf :haha:

I've just woken up from a nap, I never nap during the day but felt knackered so slept when the monkey had his lunchtime nap. I haven't done that since newborn days. Trying not to read too much into it but I guess we all do it :dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> Baby crazy is about right spiffy! We were watching Twilight last night (sad I know but I love it!) and my DH said to me, would you rather be a wolf or a vampire? I said vampire and he said, but you wouldn't be able to have babies. So I said wolf :haha:
> 
> I've just woken up from a nap, I never nap during the day but felt knackered so slept when the monkey had his lunchtime nap. I haven't done that since newborn days. Trying not to read too much into it but I guess we all do it :dohh:

Oh, FX'd for you... I'm so tired all the time. Even when I've had a full night's sleep!! :haha: I have no energy at all atm! :sleep:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks chez, I'm hopeful but trying not to fixate on it!


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> Thanks chez, I'm hopeful but trying not to fixate on it!

Yeah, I get ya! I was like that too... :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sounds promising, Pielette! :thumbup: When are you testing?


----------



## Pielette

Not for just over a week unfortunately :nope: This wait feels like its going to take forever!


----------



## ezbabydust

Pilette hun are you testing tomoz like me? My period was meant to start today...nothing so far but thats not nothing out of the ordinary because ive always had crazy cycles.
Trying my best not to read anything into it lol oh dearrrrr!:dohh: hard to stay relaxed coming up to testing!

Edit :sorry didnt read the thread properly:dohh: you got over a week to go! gna be cheering you on!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette, sorry you have such a long wait still to go! The waiting is the worst thing about TTC

Yay, EZ!!! Crossing my fingers that the witch stays away! :happydance:


----------



## ezbabydust

Thanks spiffy!!! Im a teeny bit hopeful!
Are you gna start trying from August 1st then lol? i would jump my OH on that exact date lol;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, I'm ALREADY jumping him to get him into baby-making practice! :haha: I think I'm ovulating today (ever since LO was born I've been getting bad ovulation cramps...they suck, but they're kind of convenient) which means I should get AF around the 29th (I think...), which means we'll *technically* begin TTC at the end of this month!

Okay, so it's only a few days difference, but it's the little things in life right? Oh, and if I do get AF on the 29th, there's a good chance I'll be ovulating on my birthday next month! I already told DH what present he should get me. :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy-lol that is the best present! :happydance:

pie- i hope the next week goes as quick as it can :flower:

ugh on the two week wait ladies. i really have only had to deal with it on one baby but it was brutal. my first 2 i was pregnant the first month ttc. my 3rd was a surprise. my 4th was the hardest, took 5 months. i dont know how women ttc for years, it would drive me crazy. my 5th was first month ttc and 6th we were ntnp


----------



## Pielette

The two week wait is truly awful! I'm now 5dpo and it seems to be going so ridiculously slowly.

Had an awful night last night. The monkey usually sleeps from 7pm until at least 6am, nearer 7am if we're lucky. Last night he woke up at 9.30pm screaming, I thought it was just random so calmed him down and he went back to sleep. Then he woke up at 11.30pm, 1am and 3.30am screaming and it was only on the fourth wake-up that I realised how hot he was :nope: Took his temperature and it was high, so gave him some calpol and had to change him cos he had a dirty bum. I tried to settle him in bed with us but he's used to his own space I think so wouldn't settle, had to put him back in his cot and he drifted off again thankfully. It was about 4.15am at that point and of course I worried about him from that point on so didn't get much more sleep. 

The only thing I can think is teething cos he's fine in himself today and he has cut his first tooth in the past week, plus the one next to it feels raised under the gum. Evil evil teeth!

It didn't help that my DH had ended up drinking after work last night so was next to useless while I was trying to calm down the monkey and worrying about rashes. He didn't have one, I was just worrying about the possibility of rashes. I also found out this morning that he drove the car back last night! :growlmad: I am beyond mad about that. He's apologised and said he won't do it again, and feels very bad that he literally passed out last night and didn't really hear the screaming.

Oh dear. So after my impromptu lunchtime nap yesterday I think I will definitely be doing it again today cos I'm shattered!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Pielette, that's awful! I'm sorry you had to deal with both teething and hubby trouble. :( I hope your little monkey is feeling better tonight and lets you get a little more sleep. 

In a way, I understand what you're going through. My LO isn't teething (I don't think, though she does produce buckets of saliva everyday :haha:) but I'm pretty sure we've hit the four month sleep regression. She just won't go to sleep! And when she does sleep, she wakes up every hour or two throughout the night. Last night she woke up at 3:45am and decided that she just didn't want to go back to sleep, so I spent an hour reswaddling her and giving her her binky, because I didn't want her to think that it was okay to wake up and play in the middle of the night. Hopefully it passes quickly. Did any of you ladies deal with the four month sleep regression? If so, how long did it last?

Blessed, that's amazing that you were able to conceive almost all of your kiddos so fast! It took us four months to concieve our LO, so we're hoping we'll get lucky with a first try this time. :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffynoodles said:


> Dd any of you ladies deal with the four month sleep regression? If so, how long did it last?

Oh my days! LO is going through that phase now, I'm sure! The last week or so she's been fighting sleep and for the past 2 days she's been extremely whiney!! :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone?

Ez any news?

Oh sorry to hear you're going through the sleep regression spiffy :hugs: You must be knackered! We didn't really experience anything particularly different around the 4 month mark but I think people mostly say you need to ride it out. Hope it gets better soon!

As for me, I'm good. My monkey man is in a much better mood today and slept well last night. We're going to hit the shops after his nap to buy a new laptop which should be good, and later on we're going out for dinner with my best friends to celebrate a birthday. My mum's coming over to babysit but he'll be slumbering anyway :flower:

Symptom wise - I have sharp little needly pains and cramps going on. I'm hopeful but yet again trying not to read too much into it. 6dpo and wishing the days away till I can test!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ez, have you tested yet???

Pielette, things are sounding promising! I had cramps for two weeks before I got my bfp last time around. :thumbup: Also, I'm glad to hear that you had a better night and a better day. My LO slept better last night and went down a lot better for her nap today. I want to think that I won't have to deal with weeks of horrible sleeping, but I don't want to get my hopes up.

Okay, this is probably way, totally, TMI, but the other night, on the day I was ovulating, the condom _almost_ came off during sex, and I was thinking, "Darn! So close!" :haha: I can't wait to start TTC for real!!!


----------



## Pielette

So I gave in to my insane urge and tested at 7dpo :dohh: BUT I can see a very very faint line on it, it came up straight away but it is extremely faint.

I'm keeping it to myself and not telling DH, hoping I can manage to resist the urge for another couple of days to (hopefully) allow the hcg to build up a bit more.

I really do think I felt implantation yesterday, I felt it when my monkey implanted as well. I'm so so hopeful, I hope I don't get my hopes dashed :nope:


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi everyone, I only just spotted this group, I have just started trying this month for number 2 and my LO is nearly 11 months old. I thought I was doing it quickly but I can see some people are trying much sooner, I almost wish we had started before now I can't wait to have another!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ahhhhh!!! Pielette, that's so exciting! :happydance: Keep us updated!

SilverWillow, welcome! :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> So I gave in to my insane urge and tested at 7dpo :dohh: BUT I can see a very very faint line on it, it came up straight away but it is extremely faint.
> 
> I'm keeping it to myself and not telling DH, hoping I can manage to resist the urge for another couple of days to (hopefully) allow the hcg to build up a bit more.
> 
> I really do think I felt implantation yesterday, I felt it when my monkey implanted as well. I'm so so hopeful, I hope I don't get my hopes dashed :nope:

Awww, so exciting! :happydance: Keep us updated... :baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

pie!!!!!!!!!!! im so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

welcome silver :hi:


----------



## Pielette

Hi Silverwillow!

Thanks ladies, I am clearly bonkers but couldn't help myself! I tested again this morning, I figured since I've already proved I'm crazy I may as well carry on :haha: Same thing, very very very faint line. I'm wishing the days away it must be said!

How was everyone's weekend? We went out for one of my best friends' birthdays, it was lovely to get out and be just us for an evening. It did make me laugh though because they were asking me when number 2 would be coming along, I said oh no way, not yet whilst on the inside thinking haha I might be pregnant! If I am I'm keeping the secret until 12 weeks this time.


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> Hi Silverwillow!
> 
> Thanks ladies, I am clearly bonkers but couldn't help myself! I tested again this morning, I figured since I've already proved I'm crazy I may as well carry on :haha: Same thing, very very very faint line. I'm wishing the days away it must be said!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? We went out for one of my best friends' birthdays, it was lovely to get out and be just us for an evening. It did make me laugh though because they were asking me when number 2 would be coming along, I said oh no way, not yet whilst on the inside thinking haha I might be pregnant! If I am I'm keeping the secret until 12 weeks this time.

We're keeping it too. Until at least after our 12 week scan. I'd love to keep it longer but I know I'm gonna want to shout about it! My BFP's were really faint too even the day after AF was due. I couldn't resist using another one this morning. You ladies are right, it is addictive... :haha: The test line was MUCH darker, I was quite impressed. :cloud9:

So glad it's looking good for you!! :flower:

And good luck to everyone else!! :flower:


----------



## youngwife20

wow congrats pie!!:) i told most ppl at 14 weekswith first will not do an anouncment with number 2!

chez-welcome!! how r u feelin? x


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> wow congrats pie!!:) i told most ppl at 14 weekswith first will not do an anouncment with number 2!
> 
> chez-welcome!! how r u feelin? x

Hey, thanks! :flower: I've been here a while :haha: I'm feeling ok today, no sickness or headache but I did sneak an afternoon nap while LO slept. :winkwink: I am though, very bloated and my tummy is bubbling so bad and I'm full of wind! :blush:


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> wow congrats pie!!:) i told most ppl at 14 weekswith first will not do an anouncment with number 2!
> 
> chez-welcome!! how r u feelin? x
> 
> Hey, thanks! :flower: I've been here a while :haha: I'm feeling ok today, no sickness or headache but I did sneak an afternoon nap while LO slept. :winkwink: I am though, very bloated and my tummy is bubbling so bad and I'm full of wind! :blush:Click to expand...

awww i miss being pregnant im so happy for u how long before u tell ppl xx


----------



## ezbabydust

wow hiya ladies :flower: missed uuuuu lol
Im loving the positivness of this thread (i bloody need it)! 
congrats Pilette hun- let them lines get darker and darker:cloud9: bet your really glad you jumped your hubby when you could and them swimmers got busy!!:haha:
Ive been staying at my mums the wkend and i had a busy few days leading up to the wkend so sorry i havent been about!
No BFP for me and no period so im feeling pretty poo:cry: but trying not to think about it too much its hard. dunno what my chances are now considering im bf so period can disappear when it wants and come back when it wants. blah!! cursing my body!!!

Also my sister is 6weeks pregnant:happydance: and my close friend found out she is today. super happy for them esp my sister who has been TTC. Now i just want my BFP!


----------



## Pielette

Sorry you're feeling down about it ez :hugs: No period though, so you're still in! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. That's fantastic about your sister and your friend!

Well it's not confirmed for me by any means, I don't believe it's a BFP yet, it's so so faint and I won't believe it until it's much darker because if AF shows up I've been fooled by a tiny line :nope: I bought a couple of FRERs today which I'm going to try and save until at least Thursday - ladies you have to help me stay strong, please!


----------



## Skadi

OMG Pie! I hope you get your BFP! Exciting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Ez! We missed you! :flower: Sorry you haven't gotten a BFP or your period yet. That's how I felt during my 50 day cycle that I had back in April/May. It was torture not knowing for sure either way. Well, I hope you get a BFP, but if not, then I hope AF shows up quick so you can move on to your next cycle of trying! :thumbup:

Pielette, I'm sending you strength to resist POAS until Thursday! if you manage it, then you're a stronger woman than I am! :haha: Crossing my fingers that your line keeps getting darker!


----------



## Pielette

Well my fingers are already itching to go and grab those new frers I have upstairs! Still, I deliberately went to the loo for my first one of the day without them so therefore the best opportunity for the day has been lost. Must resist! Thanks spiffy and skadi!

Spiffy love your new avatar :flower:

Well today I feel a bit confused. Sorry in advance for the TMI but I need your help ladies, there's no-one else I can ask! Last night I had some white, extremely stretchy CM, sorry it's gross but I'd never seen a stretch like it. It was very thick, not clear or slippery like EWCM is meant to be (right?). I also felt very sharp little pains on my left-hand side. I've been really worried that I misread ovulation and was actually ovulating, but that doesn't make sense for a couple of reasons. I never ovulate that late in a cycle, it's CD28 for me today, plus I'm also getting the little pains this morning too. Ovulation pains wouldn't go on that long, would they?


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> wow congrats pie!!:) i told most ppl at 14 weekswith first will not do an anouncment with number 2!
> 
> chez-welcome!! how r u feelin? x
> 
> Hey, thanks! :flower: I've been here a while :haha: I'm feeling ok today, no sickness or headache but I did sneak an afternoon nap while LO slept. :winkwink: I am though, very bloated and my tummy is bubbling so bad and I'm full of wind! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> awww i miss being pregnant im so happy for u how long before u tell ppl xxClick to expand...

Aww thanks! :flower: I'm trying to keep it quiet until after our 12w scan again, I'd love to keep it longer this time but I know I won't be able to. My sister knows, my best friend (who is my cousin) knows, and 2 other friends. One of whom I only told because she wanted me to go away for the night on her birthday - to Alton Towers and then out for drinks in the eve. Both of which there was no point wasting money on... :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pielette! Glad you like the avatar. I was at the mall with my LO and put a scarf around her and decided to take a picture. :flower:

Hmm, I wish I had kept notes of my BFP cycle last year so I could tell you what my cm was like. I had that super, super stretchy stuff this cycle on the day before I ovulated, but I know that some ladies do get fertile-looking mucous later in their cycles, sometimes before getting a BFP, so you never know. What day is AF due again?


----------



## Pielette

Thanks spiffy, I know I thought the same! Wish I'd paid more attention last time. I'm just getting really frustrated wondering what's going on in there.

Technically AF should be due today on a normal 28 day cycle, but I know I ovulated late, around CD19, so that would make me 9dpo today. But I'm here wondering about this random bit of super stretchy white stuff. I haven't had it since, it was only a bit (a glob, sorry yuck) and I've had sharp pains on and off all day today. I'm bewildered.

Want to stick my head up there and say oi! Give me a clue!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette said:


> Want to stick my head up there and say oi! Give me a clue!

:haha: That made me laugh.

Well, do you get pains like you're having on normal cycles, or is it something new for you? If it's new, I'd say it's probably a good sign, if not, when do you normally get them?


----------



## SilverWillow

Thanks for your welcome messages :flower:
I think I must be equally as bonkers because I am already trying to resist the urge to test and I am only 4dpo! Every time I need a wee I want to get a stick out, and I have a pack of 25 early tests. Last time I got a faint positive at 9dpo so I know I'll be testing in the next few days!
I know what you mean I wish I had remembered from last time, I have been searching through old posts because I remember posting a list of my Pre-BFP symptoms from last pregnancy but I can't find it! :nope:


----------



## Pielette

Well it is something different for me, I usually don't get cramps until a couple of hours before the witch arrives, and I never have sharp twingy pains. I guess I'm just eager to know the answer and it's driving me mad waiting. Sigh.

Oh dear Silver, I'm glad I didn't have a whole stack of them because I'd have been peeing on them from about 4dpo too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Pielette, I just found an old post on here where I listed my symptoms before my BFP, and among them was "occasional sharp pains near my ovaries". :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

My pre-BFP symptoms was having no AF symptoms. Not very helpful.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks spiffy, that sounds about right and keeps my hope alive! And no worries skadi haha.

Anyway enough about me and my neurosis. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Skadi

Great... I think AF is due today or sometime soon. I must start keeping track. Going to pick blueberries tomorrow while my sister watches Keira. I'll have to wear an anti-surprise pad as I can only imagine the horror of getting AF while out in the middle of nowhere picking berries!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes, Skadi! That would be horrible! :o

I'm doing good. I've decided to document my "symptoms" post ovulation this month so that next month, when we start TTC, I'll have a refernce to compare with. It's amazing how many so called symptoms you get when you just start analying everything your body does... :dohh:


----------



## ezbabydust

Pielette said:


> Thanks spiffy, I know I thought the same! Wish I'd paid more attention last time. I'm just getting really frustrated wondering what's going on in there.
> 
> Technically AF should be due today on a normal 28 day cycle, but I know I ovulated late, around CD19, so that would make me 9dpo today. But I'm here wondering about this random bit of super stretchy white stuff. I haven't had it since, it was only a bit (a glob, sorry yuck) and I've had sharp pains on and off all day today. I'm bewildered.
> 
> *Want to stick my head up there and say oi! Give me a clue!*

*
*

:haha::haha::haha: that made me giggle!

Still feeling bummed out . not a whiff of pregnancy or AF around here....patiently waiting- well trying. At the time you say to your body please work, it doesnt- typical aye!!

Spiffy loving your baby girls fashion style :cloud9:(cute hairband)- 
August is coming upon us fast:winkwink:

Pilette i remember getting loads of that EWCM before it was similar to ovulation and the little sharp niggles. Scared me shitless but i was told it was the fertilised egg imbeding into the wall lining. :kiss: your ok lovie!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ez. :flower: Have you tested again recently? How many periods have you had since your LO was born? I know I had one period, then a really long cycle, and now I seem to be back to normal. In your case, I hope it's just a shy little bean, though! :thumbup:


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffy hunny ive had 2 so far, one in March and one in June. I tested again this morning with FMU and BFN so i wont be wasting anymore tests as i dont see the point even though i love testing lol. Yeah i reckon its gna be a long cycle- have to wait on Mother nature to bless me with a period. 

On a positive note ive lost half a stone in the past 2 and a bit weeks:happydance: cheered me up a lot today and giving me motivation to lose the other half a stone! Dnt want to have too much excess weight on in my next pregnancy and i feel a lot healthier!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, sorry to hear that, EZ. :( I know how you feel. When I had that long cycle, I was just praying for my period to show up because the waiting was driving me crazy.

However, that's awesome that you've lost weight! I'm trying to as well, but the last 15 pounds just won't budge!


----------



## ezbabydust

Ive been using the MyFitnessPal app on my phone (i registered on website first). I didnt have a clue about calories but this app has been teaching me and making me think before i put a cupcake into my mouth lol. Its great im not dieting just eating healthier for my body and just sticking to 1200 calories a day but as im breastfeeding i can go up to 1700 if i wish.
Its a good website/app to use it really helps logging your food intake down!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've actually used myfitnesspal before and I have to agree, it really does help you be aware of what you're eating. My problem is, I know I'm not eating very good, but we don't take the time to make a lot of nice home-cooked meals, and we enjoy eating out too much. I really do need to buckle down, though because I want to get closer to my pre-pregnacy weight before I get pregnant again...


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ez, that's what I'm hoping, that there's a bean in there making itself at home!

Well done on the weight loss! I'm finally back to my pre-pregnancy weight, I changed my diet completely (bit of a shock to my body's system!) and lost that remaining stone over about 6 weeks. I feel so much healthier. I always trained 3 times a week but my diet was bloody awful and as my trainer put it, 'You can't out-train a bad diet.' 

My DH said oh you're back in shape, just in time to get all big and pregnant again :dohh: Still, I'm hopeful that my new healthy ways will serve me well through the next pregnancy and help me get back into shape quicker afterwards.

Skadi I love picking blueberries! I used to pick strawberries when I was a kid, haven't done it in ages.


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone today????

im still not cycling from bf so i think im living vicariously through you all lol. i cant wait to see more bfp's!


----------



## futuremama88

12 weeks postpartum, still exclusively breastfeeding, have been spotting the past few days. Light pink when I wipe. Wonder what it means. A period?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Futuremama, good to see you again! :flower: It could be your period. I had one a month after giving birth, but then my next one didn't show up until 12 weeks postpartum.

Blessed, I'm doing pretty good. Had a little bout of insomnia last night, which sucked, especially because I've been sleeping so well for the past month and a half (I used to have a lot of trouble). Plus, my LO just got her 4 month immunizations, so she was having a rough time last night too. Hopefully tonight I'll get more sleep!

How are you doing? Waiting and not knowing when your cycles will return must be difficult. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette, did you test again today? I'm so anxious to know! (Like Blessed, I think I'm living vicariously through you ladies right now. :haha:)


----------



## ezbabydust

Pillette :test: !!! Have you tested hunny??? . Im with you Spiffy and ,Blessed and Futuremama waiting for AF!

Oh and Spiffy ive done no drastic changes i just swap my sides for healthier options so salad or a tiny bit of rice instead of fries (we can them chips over here) and that helps a lot, so you could do that in resturants too.i have peppermint tea and water now and no fizzy drinks(well occassionally i swig a sneaky sip from oh:haha:):flower:


----------



## Skadi

Pie - Oh man I love picking fruit. It reminds me of when I was a kid in my grandfathers garden. So delicious! I put down 10 jars of jam I made after picking. Froze two freezer bags full so Keira can have some when she is old enough. PLUS left some fresh to eat as is. Delicious!

Oh and TEST!


----------



## Pielette

Haha ladies you crack me up! :haha:

I did test but nothing doing. They're not the sensitive ones though. I got myself a pack of sensitive ones yesterday and going to try one tomorrow morning. Argh! It's driving me nuts! No sign of the witch but I'm so ridiculously crampy. 

By my calculations I'm 12dpo today, so hope it just hasn't built up enough yet!


----------



## ChezTunes

How is everyone? It's so quite today!

I feel VERY rough today. Super nauseous, I've not thrown up but I've been gagging all day. I'm quite tired and to top it all off - LO is playing up, not sleeping and being a grump. I'm actually in a good mood though. I've been a roller-coastering inbetween ok, crabby, and crying :haha: So today, I feel ok - emotionally! :thumbup: Physically... I feel like utter poop!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

12 dpo is still early, and the cramping is a great sign! (Unless you normally get it this long before AF...I know I don't!) Everything is crossed for you, Pielette!

Oh, Skadi, this might sound weird, but you were sort of in my dream last night. I was walking past a cute little house, and there was a sign over the door that said, "Skadi" and I was like, "Oh, that's where Skadi lives." I then continued on to my house, which was somehow floating in the ky, and my husband and I watched a plane crash past our window. :haha: (This is why dreams can never be considered a pregnancy symptom for me. I usually always remember some of my dreams, and they're _always_ bizarre!)

Sorry you're not feeling good, Chez, I hope LO starts behaving a little better for you!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks spiffy, oh I know, I guess it's just because I had a BFP earlier with Noah I was kind of expecting the same thing! But I hope tomorrow might be soon enough to show something. My fingers are firmly crossed! I really do feel like there's something going on in there, the cramps are very unusual for me, I don't get them until just before AF normally and I have had them for about a week now, on and off.

Hi chez! Poor grumpy LO, any idea what's up? Glad you're feeling good though :flower: Well emotionally if not physically!

Spiffy that's so weird about your dream :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Me i am ntnp from 31st July 2012.:)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Babyhopes! :flower: I like the qoute in your signature. I totally agee. :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

Yuck Chez. I think I've been trying to block the memories of morning sickness. Terrible.

Spiffy - That is hilarious about your dream!


----------



## ezbabydust

Haha spiffy what a funny dream aye-cute tho:) us ladies are even in your head at night! Skadi must feel special lol

Welcome babyhopes:)!! Coming up to the end of July nice n fast!!

Chez :hugs: glad your still feeling upbeat! Grumpy lo and sicky feeling sounds challenging but hopefully it will pass soon. Did u have MS in your last pregnancy?

Pilette my fingers AND toes are crossed for u!! Eeekk I'm excited! 

I'm still waiting for AF......LO has been enjoying the weaning process so far so I'm very very happy:) 

X


----------



## Skadi

VERY Special!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! i havent been on much. im not feeling well. :wacko:

chez- i hope the icky passes soon. ugh i hate ms. i always have it to some degree. :sick:

spiffy- its not so hard waiting for af right now. i keep going between feeling really ready for the next to happy that its not time yet. im being wishy washy. i guess it makes it easier leaving it all up to God. if He decides, He must know best! love the dream too! i have crazy dreams a lot and very vivid so not sure it would be an indicator for me either, although i do think it boosts a little when im preggo:winkwink:

pie- i hope its pos soon!!!!!

welcome babyhopes!

how is everyone else doing??? :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> Thanks spiffy, oh I know, I guess it's just because I had a BFP earlier with Noah I was kind of expecting the same thing! But I hope tomorrow might be soon enough to show something. My fingers are firmly crossed! I really do feel like there's something going on in there, the cramps are very unusual for me, I don't get them until just before AF normally and I have had them for about a week now, on and off.
> 
> Hi chez! Poor grumpy LO, any idea what's up? Glad you're feeling good though :flower: Well emotionally if not physically!
> 
> Spiffy that's so weird about your dream :haha:

She's just fighting sleep for me in the day. She's fine at night and I can so live with that! I still feel sickly! :nope: Boooo!!


----------



## ChezTunes

ezbabydust said:


> Haha spiffy what a funny dream aye-cute tho:) us ladies are even in your head at night! Skadi must feel special lol
> 
> Welcome babyhopes:)!! Coming up to the end of July nice n fast!!
> 
> Chez :hugs: glad your still feeling upbeat! Grumpy lo and sicky feeling sounds challenging but hopefully it will pass soon. Did u have MS in your last pregnancy?
> 
> Pilette my fingers AND toes are crossed for u!! Eeekk I'm excited!
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF......LO has been enjoying the weaning process so far so I'm very very happy:)
> 
> X

Yeah, I had it with LO. I was actually vomitting then though. Not quite there yet. I've learnt now there is one good thing about being at my parents' (waiting on a house, didn't expect to be pg so soon, lol!) place. She can have cuddles with LO when I feel off, although she doesn't even know I'm pregnant again yet! She will do when I start vomitting... :dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies! i havent been on much. im not feeling well. :wacko:
> 
> chez- i hope the icky passes soon. ugh i hate ms. i always have it to some degree. :sick:
> 
> spiffy- its not so hard waiting for af right now. i keep going between feeling really ready for the next to happy that its not time yet. im being wishy washy. i guess it makes it easier leaving it all up to God. if He decides, He must know best! love the dream too! i have crazy dreams a lot and very vivid so not sure it would be an indicator for me either, although i do think it boosts a little when im preggo:winkwink:
> 
> pie- i hope its pos soon!!!!!
> 
> welcome babyhopes!
> 
> how is everyone else doing??? :hugs:

I had it on and off with DD too! Not good. I know it may sound odd but I'd prefer to actually GO sick, than FEEL sick... :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

that doesnt sound odd to me. i felt the same. i had one that i was vomitting a lot. i counted 11 times one day before i quit counting. i got really dehydrated and had to have medicine. and another one i felt sick the whole pregnancy. i was even sick a few days after he was born. that was probably my 2 worst experiences. ugh they were both horrible :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I was definately lucky this last time around. I had mild nausea during the first trimester, but it was never bad enough that I thought I might vomit. I hope my next pregnancy doesn't make up for it! :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

My first trimester was terrible right into halfway into second trimester. I was on diclectin but still throwing up once or twice a day. I could barely even eating anything until 13 weeks so I lost a lot of weight. I had maybe a month of feeling fine before I got kind of huge really quick and uncomfortable and then she came!

I am hoping the next won't be so bad, although, as bad as it was I would gladly do it all over again!

My dear AF came today. Marked that down in my calendar with a great big M!


----------



## ChezTunes

Really worried today. Been having a brown tint to the usual discharge a couple of times when I've wiped today... I'm so scared. I had some spotting when I ovulated last time and I've NEVER spotted before then, not even when pg. :cry: I have to wait until tomorrow to call the doctor. I hope it's just spotting and not the start of something I'm all too familiar with... :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope everything is ok chez! praying for you and baby :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

blessedmomma said:


> i hope everything is ok chez! praying for you and baby :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs: OH is hopefull, I wish I could say the same... :nope: It's not a lot there -at all- really, but it's only spelt disaster for me before. :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry you have this going on hun!

it might not make you feel any better but i bled really bad with one of mine and he was ok. another one i had a subchorionic hematoma that made me spot for the first few weeks and he is fine.

i also had 2 mc before i had any of my kids so i know how scary it can be to spot or bleed


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Chez, I hope everything's okay! I had some bright red spotting from weeks 6-8, and everything turned out okay. I'll be praying for you. :hugs:

Skadi, on to a new cycle, eh? I should be getting AF this weekend, and then I'll be joining you. :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Try not to worry Chez. I had the brown spotting at around 9 weeks i think with Keira. Turned out to be a cyst on my cervix that was bleeding a bit and nothing to worry about. Hope it ends up being something silly like that for you.


----------



## ChezTunes

I really hope it was nothing. I've had nothing since. If I wasn't so observant, I wouldn't have been able to spot the first lot... The second time was a tiny amount too, but it was more brown. 

I'm thinking of the things it could be. I've been super constipated the last couple days and wonder if straining (sorry, TMI!) could have caused it?? :wacko: Also, OH and I usually have quite vigorous sex and it could be that, or it could be old blood seeing as it was brown... :shrug:

Thank you so much for your support, ladies. I really appriciate it! :hugs: I took a sample to the Dr's today as they need to "confirm" my pregnancy (they told me I didn't need to before) so hopefully be on the list for the MW to call and then if nothing more happens, I'll just mention it to her at the first app. with her. :thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

There's some there again, orangey in colour. I think I'm cramping now too... :cry: I just told my mom today. I just know this is bad news! :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Keep your chin up, Chez! Stress won't help your little bean. :hugs: Is there any way you can get in for an early ultrasound? I don't know what it's like in the UK, but my doctor got me in for an ultrasound right away just to be sure when I was spotting. They didn't see anything wrong, though, and told me it was probably just sex aggravating a tender cervix.


----------



## ChezTunes

I really hope that's what it is! It's back to a tiny amount of brown now... This is so stressful. I'm trying not to get too upset about it. I really can't go through this again! :cry: It's not like that here, not where I am anyways. They're next to useless!! When the MW calls me with a slot for my "booking appointment" I'll mention it then, or go to the doctors if it gets any worse. For now I'm pretty much in limbo... :(


----------



## ChezTunes

So sorry to have put a downer on this thread!! :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

you're not being a downer at all hun. my thoughts and prayers are for a healthy full term pregnancy for you!:hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Chez, as long as it doesn't get heavy or bright red it is probably OK. It's too bad you can't just go in for an ultrasound and make sure though! Try not to stress out, as hard as it might seem not to.


----------



## ChezTunes

And again, there's nothing all night. It's so little that it's only there when I wipe, it doesn't even touch the pad! I can't wait for the MW to get in touch. I'm going to ask my surgery to put it down as urgent if possible and explain why. :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad to hear that things are looking better, Chez. Thanks for keeping us updated. :flower:

Ez, have you got AF yet?

Pielette, have you tested again? I'm anxious for you to get your :bfp:!


----------



## Pielette

Chez you must be scared I'm sorry this is happening :hugs: It can be completely normal but it means so much to us that things like that are so scary! When is the MW likely to get in touch?

How is everyone?

Well it's day 36 of no AF :shrug: I have NO clue what's going on in there. I've never had such a long cycle, I'm normally a 28 day girl, 30 at the most and it doesn't even feel close. Last test I did was Monday and bfn. I've decided I'm not going to test for at least another week cos its driving me nuts and I can't keep throwing away money on the blasted tests.

I have two theories. Either I haven't ovulated yet or I'm pregnant and it hasn't picked it up yet. Argh!


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> Chez you must be scared I'm sorry this is happening :hugs: It can be completely normal but it means so much to us that things like that are so scary! When is the MW likely to get in touch?
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Well it's day 36 of no AF :shrug: I have NO clue what's going on in there. I've never had such a long cycle, I'm normally a 28 day girl, 30 at the most and it doesn't even feel close. Last test I did was Monday and bfn. I've decided I'm not going to test for at least another week cos its driving me nuts and I can't keep throwing away money on the blasted tests.
> 
> I have two theories. Either I haven't ovulated yet or I'm pregnant and it hasn't picked it up yet. Argh!

Nothing yesterday, and nothing so far today so fingers crossed! :thumbup: I'm feeling abit more positive now. Thank you all so much for bearing with me! :hugs:

I called the surgery for my results and they're totally useless and they weren't in yet! I called today and they doc still hasn't looked at them!! :growlmad: They're so effin' uselss, it's unreal... They're "calling me back when the doc's looked over them." Ch'yeah right. I'm calling back if they don't call me by 2!! Until I get the results, I won't be on the list for the MW. It's a joke! :wacko:

Can't wait to hear more BFP's, ladies. Rooting for you all!! :kiss:


----------



## ChezTunes

Brown spotting is back when I wipe. I'm sure it's after DTD! :dohh: The day after we've DTD, I get spotting. When we haven't, I dont... :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

ChezTunes said:


> Brown spotting is back when I wipe. I'm sure it's after DTD! :dohh: The day after we've DTD, I get spotting. When we haven't, I dont... :shrug:

Aha! I only spotted once during my pregnancy and it was after we DTD. Sounds like a pretty good explanation to me :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, that's exactly how it was with me, spotting after dtd. You must have a tender cervix, that's all. :thumbup:

Pielette, I know exactly how you feel. I was going insane during that 50 day cycle, wondering if I could possibly be pregnant and still be getting so many bfns. I chalked it up to an annovulatory cycle, but that's because it was only after that cycle that I started feeling ovulation pains each month. I hope in your case that it's just a shy bean.

DH and I threw out the condoms a few days ago, so I'm considering myself officially TTC! ...Although I won't even be fertile until after I get Af this weekend (or at least that's when I _think_ I'll get it). :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffynoodles said:


> Yep, that's exactly how it was with me, spotting after dtd. You must have a tender cervix, that's all. :thumbup:
> 
> Pielette, I know exactly how you feel. I was going insane during that 50 day cycle, wondering if I could possibly be pregnant and still be getting so many bfns. I chalked it up to an annovulatory cycle, but that's because it was only after that cycle that I started feeling ovulation pains each month. I hope in your case that it's just a shy bean.
> 
> DH and I threw out the condoms a few days ago, so I'm considering myself officially TTC! ...Although I won't even be fertile until after I get Af this weekend (or at least that's when I _think_ I'll get it). :haha:

Woohoo :happydance: Goodbye, condoms! :haha: Happy babydancing! :winkwink: I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- i hope you are preggo!!!!

yay spiffy- no more condoms :happydance:

chez- i agree with the other ladies, sounds like its from dtd. :thumbup:


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya ladies:happydance: Spiffy, Blessed, Pie, 
sorry i havent been around much at all this past week....weve had a couple of days of really amazing weather so we took apon the oppertunity to make themost out of it and have been going on family days out picnic-ing, walking, parks, shopping the lot:haha:
its been really refreshing happy couple of days and im feeling much more upbeat!! 
ALSO....im on my period!!!! :happydance:!!!! never been so happy for one phew lol

Also im no longer NTNP were TTC!! got some Conceive Plus lube(lovely stuff:winkwink: we'll be using that instead on normal lube ) hoping i will ovulate soon so got my ovulation sticks ready....bring o the poas addiction lol.

Spiffy are you ovulating soon?:flower: glad your now on your journey....boooo!! be gone to condoms :winkwink:

Chez sorry i havent been around much hun.lots of hugs to you sounds like youve been through it recently but looks like your beany is making him/herslf comfy in there!:cloud9:

Pie im hoping you have a hiding beany! Have you tested lately? so frustrating when our bodies do this at the time you want it to 'work' the right way if you gget what i mean..!


----------



## ChezTunes

Well, finally have my first MW app. on Friday! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies! EZ, glad to hear that you're finally starting a new cycle! AF showed up for me yesterday, too, so I should be ovulating in the next 10-12 days, which is exciting. :happydance: Last month my cycle was 34 days and this time it was 27 days...I hope it doesn't get any shorter!

Chez, I'm glad you're finally getting an appointment! You'll have to let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! :flower:

Spiffy that's great! I absolutely hate condoms, they hurt me :wacko: Fantastic to get the whole process started!

That's great ez, where are you in your cycle now?

Let us know how your appointment goes chez!

As for me, it's CD40 :wacko: For a woman who never had longer than a 30 day cycle before, it's a bit insane! The last time I tested was a week ago and bfn. I said to myself I would give it two weeks before testing again, so we're one week in. AF doesn't feel remotely close. If its still negative with no AF I'll have to go to the doctor. So confused!


----------



## Pezkin

I'm SUPER nervous posting - but here goes! I'm new *waves* - and my gosh this whole site is very daunting - these threads have thousands of replies!

My LO is 8 months old on 2nd and OH and I have decided to TTC our second child. I'm SO excited (perhaps even more so than with first LO). I haven't dared tell anyone yet though - for those trying - have you told family/friends? And if so - how were the reactions?

Hope you all don't think I'm strange for just diving on in here (you all seem to know each other really well, makes it even scarier for a noobie like me!), just this particular thread seemed more suited.

I'm hoping to make some buddies - and to get to know you all. So yeah - hi!! :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Pezkin said:


> I'm SUPER nervous posting - but here goes! I'm new *waves* - and my gosh this whole site is very daunting - these threads have thousands of replies!
> 
> My LO is 8 months old on 2nd and OH and I have decided to TTC our second child. I'm SO excited (perhaps even more so than with first LO). I haven't dared tell anyone yet though - for those trying - have you told family/friends? And if so - how were the reactions?
> 
> Hope you all don't think I'm strange for just diving on in here (you all seem to know each other really well, makes it even scarier for a noobie like me!), just this particular thread seemed more suited.
> 
> I'm hoping to make some buddies - and to get to know you all. So yeah - hi!! :)

Welcome! :hugs: Everyone's welcome here. :flower: I've never found any thread as supportive as this one... Even though I'm pregnant, I don't wanna leave! Everyone's so lovely. :cloud9:

I only told my close friends that we were NTNP and it's only my parents, my sister & close friends who know I'm pg (only told friends because there's been a few birthdays I couldn't drink at/go on rides at Alton Towers lol!) My OH hasn't told a soul yet. His mum won't take it well, just like everytime one of her sons has announed their OH's are pg! :shrug:


----------



## Pezkin

[/QUOTE]

Welcome! :hugs: Everyone's welcome here. :flower: I've never found any thread as supportive as this one... Even though I'm pregnant, I don't wanna leave! Everyone's so lovely. :cloud9:

I only told my close friends that we were NTNP and it's only my parents, my sister & close friends who know I'm pg (only told friends because there's been a few birthdays I couldn't drink at/go on rides at Alton Towers lol!) My OH hasn't told a soul yet. His mum won't take it well, just like everytime one of her sons has announed their OH's are pg! :shrug:[/QUOTE]

Ah thanks for a lovely welcome! And CONGRATS on your pregnancy - I hope everything goes smoothly. And that it doesn't go *too* badly telling your MiL - that sounds like a bit of a nightmare :wacko:


----------



## Pezkin

Hm well my quoting didn't quite work there - guess I need to figure out everything on here a little better, lol. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Pezkin! Glad you've decided to join us! :flower: We haven't told anyone that we're trying to concieve again, but when it happens I'll tell my close friends and then family at 12 weeks if I can hold off that long (I'm worried they'll think we should have waited longer, whereas I know my friends won't judge me). 

So Pez, is your LO pretty relaxed or high maintenance? Mine can be a little fussy-butt sometimes, so I hope baby #2 will be more relaxed!

Pielette, it sounds like you might be going through what EZ and I went through...a nice ridiculously long postpartum cycle with just enough pregnancy symptoms to drive you up the wall. Of course I hope thats not what it is, but after talking with friends, it seems like a long wonky cycle in the first year after having a baby is actually pretty common. :wacko: Stupid complicated bodies.


----------



## Pezkin

Aw everyone seems so friendly here already! Spiffy - I feel exactly the same as you, particularly about my OH's family as they only had the one child so I feel judgement main come from them about it being so soon. 

Our LO is definately a fussy-bum! He had horrendous colic for the first 3 months, and is a lot more chilled out now but still "shouts" and grumbles a lot of the time. But then he is also a total sweetheart - I am hoping that our next will be one of those elusive chilled, good-sleepers I seem to hear about, but I'm not holding my breath ;)

Let's hope we get *lucky* next time, hehe :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ah, sorry to hear that your LO can be a handful. I thought our LO was pretty chilled out until I met my 6 month old neice. She's so calm and nothing seems to phase her or upset her. Of course maybe it comes from having a wild and crazy three year old brother! What cycle day are you on, Pez? Are you waiting to ovulate, or are you in the daunting two week wait? I'm on CD 4 today, so waiting for that eggy. 

EZ, are we on the same CD? If so, it will be fun to wait for our :bfp:s together! :winkwink:


----------



## ChezTunes

MW rescheduled my 1st app. for today! So that's all the paperwork done and dusted. Another app. on the 9th Aug now for bloods etc. And sit in wait for a scan date to come through... Eek!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, that's exciting! Do you get an ultrasound at 12 weeks? My OB's office only does a 20 week ultrasound, unless of course problems arise. It's hard waiting that long! In fact, with my first pregnancy, I paid to have a private gender scan at 15 weeks because I was so impatient to see my baby. :blush:


----------



## Pezkin

I'm still getting used to all the terminology - with our first we just NTNP and let nature take its course but I'm a lot more into it this time so downloaded an app and everything, lol. It looks like I am on CD4 as well though - how strange is that! I guess we are on the same day :)

Wow chez that is really exciting that you are pregnant already - congrats to you! How does it feel going through it all again? :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffynoodles said:


> Chez, that's exciting! Do you get an ultrasound at 12 weeks? My OB's office only does a 20 week ultrasound, unless of course problems arise. It's hard waiting that long! In fact, with my first pregnancy, I paid to have a private gender scan at 15 weeks because I was so impatient to see my baby. :blush:

OMG, I'd die waiting that long! Yeah my MW said because I had an early 1st app. I might get a scan a little bit earlier than 12w. I'm not holding my breath though... So yeah, around 12w. I really hope everything's ok, I'm gonna be so nervous going for the scan!


----------



## ChezTunes

Pezkin said:


> I'm still getting used to all the terminology - with our first we just NTNP and let nature take its course but I'm a lot more into it this time so downloaded an app and everything, lol. It looks like I am on CD4 as well though - how strange is that! I guess we are on the same day :)
> 
> Wow chez that is really exciting that you are pregnant already - congrats to you! How does it feel going through it all again? :)

Thanks!! :flower: It was REALLY tiring last week! The hardest part is the feeling icky part... I feel ill pretty much all day, everyday. My baby girl is ill with a sore throat atm, took her to Dr's today and he gave her antibiotics for it. She's only had one restless night though, and it was a weekend so Daddy took over, but we were so tired as we're used to her sleeping through! Really can't complain though... :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Oops, a little late but hi Pezkin! Hope it happens for you soon :flower:

Sorry you're feeling yucky so much chez, but how exciting to be thinking about the scan! I seriously can't wait to do it all again. Poor bubba with her sore throat, I hate sore throats. I used to get tonsillitis loads as a kid.

Thanks spiffy. I'm not sure really, I have never had this before without being pregnant so hoping for a BFP soon. The last time I tested was a week ago, I'm giving it until this weekend and if no AF and no BFP I'll be off to the doctor. I just want an answer dammit!


----------



## Pielette

Oh and Pezkin, your little boy is so cute!


----------



## Pezkin

Bless you hun - can't be easy - I remember how exhausting those first few weeks are - they must be super tough with a LO as well (and a poorly one at that). Hope she is on the mend again soon and you all get a lot more sleep. Sleep always makes everything feel better :) It must all be really exciting at the same time though!


----------



## Pezkin

Pielette said:


> Oh and Pezkin, your little boy is so cute!

Thank you! And hello to you too - your LO is a cutie too - just love all these pics :) Good luck as well :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pezkin said:


> It looks like I am on CD4 as well though - how strange is that! I guess we are on the same day :)

Woohoo! Fingers crossed for a May 3rd, 2013 due date in both our futures! (Yes, I look this sort of thing up before even getting a positive hpt. :haha:)


----------



## ezbabydust

Welcome Pezkins lovely that you've joined in the fun:) love this group its the bestest EVERRR!!

Sooo Spiffy I'm on CD 5! So just one ahead of you and Pez. Deffo had a wonky cycle so I'm hoping to ovulate between the 8-13aug..well according to what my phone app says anyway so I will be doing some ovulation tests to work out if it happening or not :S bit of a guessing game but hey ho I'm just glad something will be happening down there lol!! It would be sooo cool if we had due dates around the same time :) 
Pie hunny wow u have got some super strong resolve to hold off testing, but I understand why your waiting. If your cycles are usually on point it weird that your AF has vanished for the meantime it seems oh I wish its a shy beany in there. Good idea to go to the docs, get some bloods done maybe? 
Waiting for another BFP on this thread!! Fingers crossed ladies!!
Chez ooohhhh super exciting about your scan..its all real then. Have you any twins in your family? I was so scared that the doc would tell me there was twins last time I was pregnant lol. Now I think I would be overjoyed, crazy me loool. 

Xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> Pezkin said:
> 
> 
> It looks like I am on CD4 as well though - how strange is that! I guess we are on the same day :)
> 
> Woohoo! Fingers crossed for a May 3rd, 2013 due date in both our futures! (Yes, I look this sort of thing up before even getting a positive hpt. :haha:)Click to expand...

Hahahah we've got 2012 babies now we want a 2013 one/s-pretty purlessseeee...!!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alright, EZ! You, me, and Pez can all twiddle our thumbs and count down the days until ovulation. :haha: 

I ovulated on CD 12 last month, so I'm going to start enforcing sex every night or every other night starting this weekend, just to be sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Pezkin

Lol spiffy I just love that you already have the due-date worked out. May, huh! That would work out great (myself and all my siblings had our children in December - that's five grandchildren and christmas for my parents to worry about, oops!). Sounds like me, you and EZ are all really close in days too - fingers crossed for us all! 

What apps do you all use? I have pink pad on my ipod which seems pretty good so far. I've never used ovulation tests before - would you recommend them. I'm kind of lucky in that I get mild pains which kind of indicate when it happens, so i'm not sure whether they would be worth the money, what do you think?


----------



## ChezTunes

ezbabydust said:


> Welcome Pezkins lovely that you've joined in the fun:) love this group its the bestest EVERRR!!
> 
> Sooo Spiffy I'm on CD 5! So just one ahead of you and Pez. Deffo had a wonky cycle so I'm hoping to ovulate between the 8-13aug..well according to what my phone app says anyway so I will be doing some ovulation tests to work out if it happening or not :S bit of a guessing game but hey ho I'm just glad something will be happening down there lol!! It would be sooo cool if we had due dates around the same time :)
> Pie hunny wow u have got some super strong resolve to hold off testing, but I understand why your waiting. If your cycles are usually on point it weird that your AF has vanished for the meantime it seems oh I wish its a shy beany in there. Good idea to go to the docs, get some bloods done maybe?
> Waiting for another BFP on this thread!! Fingers crossed ladies!!
> Chez ooohhhh super exciting about your scan..its all real then. Have you any twins in your family? I was so scared that the doc would tell me there was twins last time I was pregnant lol. Now I think I would be overjoyed, crazy me loool.
> 
> Xxx

As huge as it is, I don't have twins in my family at all. OH only has one set of twins in his big family. As awful as it sounds, it would be a nightmare for me to have twins right now with LO being so young! That'd mean for a very short period of time, I'd have 3 under 1... :dohh: I'd have loved twins first time 'round!! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, I use Fertility Friend, but like you, I don't really need to worry about being told when I ovulate, because ever since having LO, I get ovulation cramps worse than period cramps, so it's pretty hard to miss. I've never used an ovulation test, either. But then again, my husband and I have sex at least every other day, so we're bound to have a few swimmers waiting for the eggy whenever it decides to show up. :)

Chez, I totally feel the same way. I would have loved twins the first time, but am not so sure about it now. But I also have no twins in my family, so my chances are pretty slim anyway. However, DH "predicted" that we were going to have twins the second time around, so it is kind of a joke with us (keep in mind that he also "predicted" that our first baby would be a boy. :dohh:)


----------



## Pielette

Could do with a hug ladies :nope:
Just took another test. Day 42 and bfn so I think I can be pretty sure I'm not pregnant. I just feel so upset, just been crying on the phone to my mum which is pathetic but I feel so frustrated. I don't care if I'm not, I just want my bloody period! :cry: Where the hell is it??
All I want to do is move on to the next cycle and my stupid body won't let me. Why would this happen on the first cycle we decide to have a go at making number 2? Feels so unfair. I know I'm overreacting but I just feel powerless.
I've booked a doctor's appointment for Thursday morning and hoping they can help me. I can't talk to anyone else about it other than my mum and she just keeps saying I need to relax and stop thinking about it. I know that's true but I can't seem to switch off from it :cry:


----------



## Pezkin

Pielette - sending you lots of *hugs*

Could it be stress/anxiety that has affected it? If your cycle has been okay up until now and has gone a bit wacky on the first month you have been TTC then it could be your nerves/excitement that have affected things? I know that probably doesn't help how you feel though and I really feel for you - it's awful being in that situation.

Hope you feel better soon hun - have you tried one of the more 'sensitive' tests? xx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Pezkin :flower:

I think you're right on the nerves/excitement things, which (excuse my language!) really pisses me off! So my body's reaction to trying is to do away with the useful hormones I need to conceive :dohh: I'm a bit calmer now, hopefully my booking the doctor's appointment will make my strange mind allow AF to come.

I've had a pretty awful day all round, without wishing to go into a saga I've been struggling with some crappy situation in my family for 9 months and something set me off with that today, so I've been really upset. I was trying to keep it all from spilling over but didn't manage it and ended up crying. My little man took one look at me and started sobbing, I picked him up and he immediately stopped and laid his head on my shoulder! He NEVER allows cuddles anymore unless he's half asleep, he always wants to be doing something and crawling all over the place, but he did that, and then put his face against mine, was just really peaceful in my arms :kiss: I was wondering if he somehow knew I needed comforting, sounds crazy at the age of 9 months but it really felt like it and helped me. I had to say thank you darling :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Awww That is so sweet Pie!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry you're going through this Pielette. I shed many tears when it happened to me, too, and we weren't even TTC at the time (though I secretly wanted another baby at that point). I must have spent hours online looking up stories of women who didn't get their bfp for months after concieving, just trying to tell myself that there was still hope. It was sad when I finally got my period, but such a huge relief at the same time.

I really hope you feel better and I hope you get AF soon so you can get on to your lucky cycle. :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

:hugs: I'm sorry you didn't get the outcome you wanted, Pielette! I just welled up when I read how your little man comforted you... I totally believe they're in tune with us. When I'm feeling shabby, my DD tends to behave all day to give me a brake. If it's totally a coincidence, I'm happy believing that's what she's doing! :haha:

I hope you get the some answers/opinions/options when you go to the Dr. I think Pezkin is right though. Your body knows you're TTC and doesn't wanna play ball! We concieved DD and this LO without too much hope burdening us. And BAM! I got pregnant so soon after starting NTNP... TWICE! You know your mum's right but it's so, so hard to keep your mind of something you so want/are hoping for! 

Fingers & toes crossed for your AF, then a BFP in the near future!! :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

i there everyone we are ntnp at the moment we have 2 year old g 1 yearold g and 20 weekold b i had cancer in 2007 and another op yesteray so waiting to hear on that but still waiting for number 4


----------



## Pezkin

Pielette - what a gorgeous little boy he sounds - he must surely have been able to sense that you were down, that was so lovely to read! I hope you are feeling better about things today and that things get sorted with your family soon. 

Hi 2nd time! Hope everything has gone well with the op and you get some great news. Wow, you have 3 children under the age of two, that is amazing! How do you find it?


----------



## Pielette

Aw thanks ladies you make me feel better :flower:

I know I'm so proud of my little boy, he's growing up so fast, he's learned how to pull himself up now and is trying to tackle the stairs so I think it might be time for a stair gate :wacko:

I'll be honest I naughtily seduced my DH last night in an effort to kick start AF :haha: And still nothing doing :dohh: Going to try to focus on our house search to take my mind off it, we're looking to move pretty soon, we have a flat but not enough space and we'd love to have a garden. 

Hi 2nd time!


----------



## ChezTunes

Welcome 2nd time! :hugs: 

If you meant me, Pezkin... I don't have 3 kids under 2. I was just saying if I had twins this time then I'd have 3 kids under the age of 1 because when this LO is due, my daughter won't quite be 1 yet! Sorry for the confusion. :thumbup:


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya everyone!!

Pie so sorry youve been feeling down recently:hugs: ive had a long cycle this time as well 42days! thinking you "could" be pregnant and then realising your body is just not co-operating is sooooo fustrating!! i thought my period wouldnt return till like christmas but i just fogot about it and it came along one day.
I dont have much advice but keep your head up girlie:thumbup: try and be positive you know your body CAN get pregnant:flower: your son sounds super adorable what a sweetheart. i definately think that our babies are tuned into us as they were once living inside us so probably know us more than we think!
When my bubba catches me and oh playfighting (im always losing :haha:) he bursts into tears to 'rescue' me! Hes taken to following me around the house in his walker recently:cloud9:

Chez yes i agree actually in hindsight if we had twins now my poor bubba now i think would be sooo confused lol i would be frightened he wouldn't get enough attention!! Twins are just so adorable though all matching outfits ect.
I hope your sickness is bearable hun, must be exhausting sometimes.

:wave: welcome 2ndtime sorry to hear about your illness hun i hope you have a good recovery from your operation and can start your ttc journey soooooon!!.

xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> Alright, EZ! You, me, and Pez can all twiddle our thumbs and count down the days until ovulation. :haha:
> 
> I ovulated on CD 12 last month, so I'm going to start enforcing sex every night or every other night starting this weekend, just to be sure. :thumbup:

Spiffy its............ AUGUST 1ST:happydance: 
Apsolutely gotta 'enforce sex every day or every other day':haha: our poor husbands what terrible work we are making them do!:winkwink:


----------



## ChezTunes

ezbabydust said:


> Hiya everyone!!
> 
> Pie so sorry youve been feeling down recently:hugs: ive had a long cycle this time as well 42days! thinking you "could" be pregnant and then realising your body is just not co-operating is sooooo fustrating!! i thought my period wouldnt return till like christmas but i just fogot about it and it came along one day.
> I dont have much advice but keep your head up girlie:thumbup: try and be positive you know your body CAN get pregnant:flower: your son sounds super adorable what a sweetheart. i definately think that our babies are tuned into us as they were once living inside us so probably know us more than we think!
> When my bubba catches me and oh playfighting (im always losing :haha:) he bursts into tears to 'rescue' me! Hes taken to following me around the house in his walker recently:cloud9:
> 
> Chez yes i agree actually in hindsight if we had twins now my poor bubba now i think would be sooo confused lol i would be frightened he wouldn't get enough attention!! Twins are just so adorable though all matching outfits ect.
> I hope your sickness is bearable hun, must be exhausting sometimes.

I found last week quite hard... She had 2 "screamy days" at the beginning of the week, and then found her "talking" voice the rest of the week! :haha: She's been ill though, I took her to the Dr and he said her throat was a little red so she's on antibiotics... Which she HATES, poor baba! This week hasn't been too draining so far, and the sickness has eased off in the day so it's the eve/night that I feel sick now and DF is home then so I can deal with that while he deals with DD. :thumbup: I feel much more icky this time though, I think it's because with DD I actually WENT sick. So far with this LO, I've only physically been sick once. :sick:


----------



## ezbabydust

Pezkin said:


> Lol spiffy I just love that you already have the due-date worked out. May, huh! That would work out great (myself and all my siblings had our children in December - that's five grandchildren and christmas for my parents to worry about, oops!). Sounds like me, you and EZ are all really close in days too - fingers crossed for us all!
> 
> What apps do you all use? I have pink pad on my ipod which seems pretty good so far. I've never used ovulation tests before - would you recommend them. I'm kind of lucky in that I get mild pains which kind of indicate when it happens, so i'm not sure whether they would be worth the money, what do you think?

Pez hun i use Ovulation Days on my Blackberry so funny because when i was pregnant last time i downloaded it just to see if could pinpoint the day we conceived him(even with my irregular cycles) and it worked exactly to the date that was given at the dating scan!! :flower: so im kinda using it this time even though my cycles are wacky lol.
I use ovlation tests because of this just so i can pinpoint what is going on and beacuse i breastfeed and that can hinder ovulation aswell. They work exactly like pregnancy tests but when you get 2 lines that are very dark the same colour it means ovulation is near so get babydancing lol.
I have experienced ovulation pains aswell but it doesnt happen every month. If this happens every month for you and you get the other signs like EWCM then you prob dont need the tests. I use the tests for peace of mind iykwim :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## ezbabydust

ChezTunes said:


> ezbabydust said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone!!
> 
> Pie so sorry youve been feeling down recently:hugs: ive had a long cycle this time as well 42days! thinking you "could" be pregnant and then realising your body is just not co-operating is sooooo fustrating!! i thought my period wouldnt return till like christmas but i just fogot about it and it came along one day.
> I dont have much advice but keep your head up girlie:thumbup: try and be positive you know your body CAN get pregnant:flower: your son sounds super adorable what a sweetheart. i definately think that our babies are tuned into us as they were once living inside us so probably know us more than we think!
> When my bubba catches me and oh playfighting (im always losing :haha:) he bursts into tears to 'rescue' me! Hes taken to following me around the house in his walker recently:cloud9:
> 
> 
> Chez yes i agree actually in hindsight if we had twins now my poor bubba now i think would be sooo confused lol i would be frightened he wouldn't get enough attention!! Twins are just so adorable though all matching outfits ect.
> I hope your sickness is bearable hun, must be exhausting sometimes.
> 
> I found last week quite hard... She had 2 "screamy days" at the beginning of the week, and then found her "talking" voice the rest of the week! :haha: She's been ill though, I took her to the Dr and he said her throat was a little red so she's on antibiotics... Which she HATES, poor baba! This week hasn't been too draining so far, and the sickness has eased off in the day so it's the eve/night that I feel sick now and DF is home then so I can deal with that while he deals with DD. :thumbup: I feel much more icky this time though, I think it's because with DD I actually WENT sick. So far with this LO, I've only physically been sick once. :sick:Click to expand...

Lol i know all about that 'talking voice' my bubby has sooo much to say for himself lol i do love that he is interacting more now plus anything is better than screaming so its encouraged lol! Hope your bubby recovers quickly from her sore throat- i HATE sore throats they make me so miserable so must be horrible when its your bubba.
:hugs: feeling sick but not actually doing it is so awful i sympathise with you there! How are you managing to keep it a secret when you feel sicky? Have you had any of the 'you look a bit peaky' comments yet?


----------



## ChezTunes

My household knows, and my close friends know. I don't see my dads family or DF's family enough for them to notice. :thumbup: I had to tell my friends as we were all supposed to go to Alton Towers (Themepark incase some people don't know) and then on a night out for our friends birthday! Neither of which I could do... :haha: I told my mom because I had to go to the Dr's to do a conformation test for the MW and she was being nosey, my sister knew from the start and my mom told my stepdad! Phew... We're telling everyone else after the scan, fingers crossed it goes ok!!


----------



## ezbabydust

ChezTunes said:


> My household knows, and my close friends know. I don't see my dads family or DF's family enough for them to notice. :thumbup: I had to tell my friends as we were all supposed to go to Alton Towers (Themepark incase some people don't know) and then on a night out for our friends birthday! Neither of which I could do... :haha: *I told my mom because I had to go to the Dr's to do a conformation test for the MW and she was being nosey,* my sister knew from the start and my mom told my stepdad! Phew... We're telling everyone else after the scan, fingers crossed it goes ok!!

:haha: nosey mothers lool!!
well your SCAN must must be sooooon:cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good morning everyone! Well, at least it's morning for me. :winkwink:

Ez, I'm so glad it's August! This is going to be my lucky month, I hope! And yours, too! :thumbup:

Chez, I feel your pain. My LO has been sick with a cold and has been soooo fussy. I feel like all she did yesterday was whine! And today promises more of the same. On top of that, she's been waking up 5 or 6 times during the night for the past couple of days and it's driving me crazy. :wacko:

Welcome, 2nd Time. :flower: My mom died from cancer when I was 11, so I know how frightening that can be. I really hope that you get back to perfect health and can continue working on building your family. :hugs:


----------



## Pezkin

chez & spiffy I really hope your LOs feel better soon - it's awful when they are feeling poorly! And Chez it must be even worse when you are pooped out yourself, I hope you're managing to rest when possible!

We've been having a tough one with our LO this week too - he's just been a total grump most days. He makes a constant 'uughhh' noise. He's frustrated I think, he tends to act like this when he is trying to master a new skill, and he does seem to (unsuccessfully, bless him) be trying to pull up on everything. Lots of walks and trips out seem to help though!

Do you guys work as well? I'm so excited that we're TTC again but already I'm so nervous about what my boss will say... They are a tiny company and I wonder whether me getting pregnant again will screw them over a bit. Am tempted to voluntarily offer to leave to spare them the maternity payments again but I worry OH will be off with the idea. Agh!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nope, I'm a stay at home mom. I understand the fear of telling the boss, though. I got hired last fall for a teaching job, came home, felt excited about it, and then thought, "Hey, I'm going to take a pregnancy test!" (logical thoughts :haha:) and sure enough, it was positive. So then I had to wait a few weeks (just so it wouldn't look like I'd known I was pregnant when I accepted the job) and told my boss, and he was surprisingly great about it. 

That's one of the plusses to living in Utah, though. There's a lot of Mormons here, and so there's a very "family friendly" atmosphere in most work-places. My boss was happy for me, and told me that my responsibility to my family was more important that my responsibility to him or the school. :flower:

What kind of work do you do, Pez?


----------



## ChezTunes

SAHM, here! :hi:

:laundry: :dishes: :hangwashing:


----------



## Pezkin

Ah I see - I'll be a SAHM when number 2 is born as well, I'm really looking forward to it, but I'm also bracing myself as I imagine it'll be tough too!

I work as an assistant at a little family-ran solicitors. I just feel bad as my boss has been so lovely to me whilst I have been there and I know they have had financial difficulties. So it puts me in a grey-area really, we could really do with the extra maternity money, but I also don't want to contribute to putting them out of business at all. So difficult!

Although I am getting ahead of myself - no BFPs yet lol.

Spiffy - where you live sounds really lovely! How nice of your boss too, sounds like a great place to be bringing up little ones :)


----------



## ezbabydust

Im a SHHM tooooo! Love it...kinda nervous about having 2 to juggle though but i know i can deffo do it!! cant wait till i can say to my bubba 'pass mummy a nappy':haha:
spiffy your boss sounds so cool he definatly talking from a biblical standpoint-so wonderful! wish all bosses were like that. workforces would be much happier:flower:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies :flower: I'm a SAHM too and I love it! Plan on staying at home while my children are young, maybe when the last one goes to pre-school I'll think about getting back into work cos I can't do nothing, it'd drive me mad, but love looking after my little guy and I'm sure I'll love it when his siblings arrive :flower:

Well I've just got back from a doctor's appointment which was a giant waste of time :dohh: Basically she told me to keep doing pregnancy tests cos I could have ovulated late and if a period doesn't turn up in the next two months :wacko: come back. As if I'm waiting two fricking months! She wouldn't send me for a blood test. So I'm still in limbo land.


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh dear... :dohh: Well, I really hope you get an answer soon. Best thing being a BFP, if not this time, then I hope you get AF. :winkwink: I mean that in the nicest way possible! Funny how you wish AF upon someone when TTC!! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks chez :flower:

I'm not bothered if I'm not pregnant. That's absolutely fine, although obviously I would prefer to be pregnant :haha: It's just the not being able to move on thing that's getting to me. If I'm not pregnant I want to move on to the next cycle, it here I am stuck on a useless one!

Well anyway, I do at least feel better than yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Pezkin

Agh Pielette - what a nightmare! 2 months?! I'd go crazy waiting too! I hope that everything sorts itself out for you soon and you either get that BFP or AF finally arrives. What a shame that the doctor couldn't put your mind at rest with a blood test :(


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Pezkin, she can forget me waiting two months, another week of this and I'm going back lol! There are plenty of doctors at my surgery so I'll just pick another one :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez and Ez, my boss really was great. If I ever go back to teaching, I want to find whatever school he's at and work there. And this really is a great place to raise a family. Almost everyone here puts family first and they also try to keep things kid friendly. They even put black covers over the Cosmopolitan magaizines in the grocery stores (since they always have stories and tips about sex splashed across the covers).

Pielette, that two month business is crap. I'd say if you don't get a bfp or AF in the next week definately go find a different doctor. When I had that false positive on the wondfo and thought I might be pregnant, my OB got me a blood test and even sent me off for an ultraound while we waited for the blood results (because they were worried that it could possibly be an ectopic pregnancy). Thankfully nothing was wrong, but it's good to have a doctor that will take you seriously and help put your mind at ease.


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies..

I have news.

I'm pregnant.

How far? No clue yet!

Booked in with the midwife .. waiting game till scan.

How do I feel? Nervous worried excited!

Who will I tell? NOEONE apart from hubby and my mum!


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> chez & spiffy I really hope your LOs feel better soon - it's awful when they are feeling poorly! And Chez it must be even worse when you are pooped out yourself, I hope you're managing to rest when possible!
> 
> We've been having a tough one with our LO this week too - he's just been a total grump most days. He makes a constant 'uughhh' noise. He's frustrated I think, he tends to act like this when he is trying to master a new skill, and he does seem to (unsuccessfully, bless him) be trying to pull up on everything. Lots of walks and trips out seem to help though!
> 
> Do you guys work as well? I'm so excited that we're TTC again but already I'm so nervous about what my boss will say... They are a tiny company and I wonder whether me getting pregnant again will screw them over a bit. Am tempted to voluntarily offer to leave to spare them the maternity payments again but I worry OH will be off with the idea. Agh!!

hello i work on mat leave till january baby is supposidly due in april if im 5 weeks but were not sure so only gonna return to work for 2 months lol i dont care what they say


----------



## youngwife20

2nd time said:


> i there everyone we are ntnp at the moment we have 2 year old g 1 yearold g and 20 weekold b i had cancer in 2007 and another op yesteray so waiting to hear on that but still waiting for number 4

omg im so sorry about ur cancer i reallyhope its gone! and never comes bak welcome and gooduck..


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> I have news.
> 
> I'm pregnant.
> 
> How far? No clue yet!
> 
> Booked in with the midwife .. waiting game till scan.
> 
> How do I feel? Nervous worried excited!
> 
> Who will I tell? NOEONE apart from hubby and my mum!

Woohoo! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

thank u i wasnt planning to tell anyone even on here im so worried this time as becoz i dotn know how far i am i did have an ex ray a few weeks ago on my teeth etc. so i didnt wnna tell anyone incase it ends baddly but im just haapy being pregnant lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

ezbabydust said:


> Hiya everyone!!
> 
> Pie so sorry youve been feeling down recently:hugs: ive had a long cycle this time as well 42days! thinking you "could" be pregnant and then realising your body is just not co-operating is sooooo fustrating!! i thought my period wouldnt return till like christmas but i just fogot about it and it came along one day.
> I dont have much advice but keep your head up girlie:thumbup: try and be positive you know your body CAN get pregnant:flower: your son sounds super adorable what a sweetheart. i definately think that our babies are tuned into us as they were once living inside us so probably know us more than we think!
> When my bubba catches me and oh playfighting (im always losing :haha:) he bursts into tears to 'rescue' me! Hes taken to following me around the house in his walker recently:cloud9:
> 
> Chez yes i agree actually in hindsight if we had twins now my poor bubba now i think would be sooo confused lol i would be frightened he wouldn't get enough attention!! Twins are just so adorable though all matching outfits ect.
> I hope your sickness is bearable hun, must be exhausting sometimes.
> 
> :wave: welcome 2ndtime sorry to hear about your illness hun i hope you have a good recovery from your operation and can start your ttc journey soooooon!!.
> 
> xxx



hi my cycle was 47 days long.. turns out i might hve been prego by then but we will soon find out!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Youngwife!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's great news! I wouldn't worry about the teeth x-ray. I think they say not to get them during pregnancy as more of a precaution, but seeing as the x-ray is so far away from your uterus, I think your little bubs will be just fine. :thumbup:

Well, Chez and Youngwife down...Spiffy, Ez, Pez, Skadi, Blessed, and Pielette still to go! How exciting it will be when we all get our :bfp:s! :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Youngwife, oh my God congratulations! So so happy for you! No I wouldn't worry about the X-ray either, just being on your teeth is fine. What's your due date??

Thanks spiffy, no you're right I'm not having that. In hindsight I shouldn't have booked an appointment with her cos I didn't like her in the first place but it was the quickest one I could get.


----------



## Pezkin

Youngwife20 - BIG CONGRATULATIONS! You must be thrilled! And that's quite funny that you'll only be returning to work for just two months! You'll have to let us know what they say when/if you tell them! :)

Fingers crossed for the rest of us to get our BFPs soon! :)

Just want to say that I am loving this group so far - I didn't get involved in any online communities when I was pregnant before (just lurked - lots!) but this is so much fun, and makes it even more exciting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pezkin said:


> Just want to say that I am loving this group so far - I didn't get involved in any online communities when I was pregnant before (just lurked - lots!) but this is so much fun, and makes it even more exciting!

I agree, Pez. During my last pregnancy, I commented on threads, asked questions, and whatnot, but never really felt like I made any friends or that anyone actually cared. This group is so supportive, and I think of you all as friends. I really hope we all stay in touch throughout our pregnancies (as I'd like to know how you're all getting on with a baby and being pregnant at the same time) and even after our second LO's are born (since we'll all be in the 2 under 2 crew!) :)


----------



## Skadi

OMG Congrats Youngwife!!!!


----------



## Pielette

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF is in town! I'm so relieved! CD1 and back on track!

And me too, loving this group as well! :flower:


----------



## Pezkin

I really would love it if we all were to stay in touch too - I think the support here would be great through-out our pregnancies and of course us all being members of the 2 under 2 club! :)

Ah Pielette - I'm glad AF has finally showed up for you (well, as pleased as one can be about it!). Another cycle begins - fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Pezkin! I'm actually delighted, feel like I can move on now to the next opportunity :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

Great to hear you're back on track now, Pielette! :thumbup: Let the babydancing commense!! :winkwink:


----------



## Skadi

Awesome Pie! Yay! What a relief to finally get it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats hun



i have implant in my arm i keep umming and arring about wether ttc in a month or two or wait another yr


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:happydance: Yay Pielette! A fresh start! I just have a feeling one of us at least is going to get their :bfp: this month. Hopefully all of us! :thumbup:

Babyhopes, I know that feeling. Even though we're TTC, I still have those moments where I think, "Oh crap, am I sure I want this???" Last night was like that, seeing as my LO is going through the 4 month sleep regression and I only got about 3 hours of sleep last night. But no matter how hard it is in the beginning with two little ones, it will be worth it later when they play together. :)


----------



## Skadi

lol Spiffy I get those thoughts too... generally an hour into scream-fests over being over-tired! They are quickly erased when I go get her after her nap and get a big old smile though! 

//self promotion

I've been so busy with my blog over the last week or so which is why I haven't been around much. Just a bit of shameless self promotion... but for the Americans and Fellow Canadians... I am taking part in some baby giveaways (Items not actual babies hehe) in case you want to check them out. 

https://www.frugalmomeh.com

It does involve a lot of FB likes though once you get past the first entry just as a warning. I've entered them all though, and I can say the first was a pain but then it was easy to enter the other giveaways. Just please do not enter the $500 Childrens Place GC one. I want to win that. Thank you!


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations youngwife!! Really happy for you x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I was checking out your blog and read the letter that you wrote to the drunk driver who killed your grandmother and it really touched me. My mom passed away when I was 11 years old, so I know what it was like for your mom to go through pregnancy and motherhood without her own mom to be there to guide her and share her joy. 

I know that my mom is watching over me, though, just like your grandmother is watching over you. :)


----------



## Skadi

Oh Spiffy, I didn't know that about your mother, and I'm sorry to hear it.

I had to write that letter, its been bothering me for awhile. If she hadn't been killed she most likely would be alive today and I know she would absolutely be in love with Keira. So many generations of my family has been affected by one mans stupidity. 

Thank you. :)


----------



## Pezkin

babyhopes2010 - I feel the same sometimes. Especially when LO has a bad/fussy day, I suddenly wonder how I will cope with two. I'm under no illusions that the first year is going to be TOUGH but I know it will be worth it. 

I've realised that this week I won't be able to BD as much as we'd hoped given that my OH is on the late shift so he's not around most of the day/nights - darn! Maybe we will get lucky, we shall see! But it is a little disheartening!

There just has to be one of us that gets that BFP this month!

Skadi I checked out your blog page too and read your letter - it is heartbreaking to think of what your poor family must have gone through. Makes me truly thankful for everyone and everything in my life. Spiffy I am sorry to hear about your mother too, I get down sometimes because my mum lives far away, it really puts things in to perspective! You are both strong ladies :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank .u babyjan this website keeps logging me out on my phone so its harder to acess! So iim able to read it logged of but sometime have to go to my mums to use the net to reply! 

Skadi frugelmum sounds good i will check it out when im on a laptop amazing ur superwoman i hardly find time to eat let alone writing a blog! Weldone xx


----------



## youngwife20

So sorry about ur loss skadi! Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Pielete- have no clue they say april but willl confirm dates at our private bookin scan on 20th! So exciting becoz ive only had 2 periods in 5 months were not sure how far i reely am! 

Peskin- il update u on what they say they will hate me! Lol

Skadi- thank u!

And i do hope we all stay in touch and i do wish u all luck inb getting tht big huge fat fat ppositive il still be popping in when i can lol


----------



## youngwife20

Baby hopes- what does ur partner feel about it? Maybe when ur ready to take it out ntnp for abit see how u feel about it?


----------



## Skadi

Thank you Pez and Youngwife!

Youngwife... I usually do all my blogging stuff when she goes to bed for the night and then just schedule everything which works well.


----------



## youngwife20

Does she sleep through? What time does she go to bed? My daughter at 5months does not sleep through! Lol n shes up @ 5am every morning!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! sorry i havent been around lately. im preparing my home school stuff so i have been very busy. my girls are starting 7th and 8th grade this year and my oldest son is starting kindergarten. we had to order their books, figure out a curriculum, get the classroom ready, etc. we are almost prepared! i was thinking of starting on aug 20, but we may start a week early if i get everything ready.

youngwife- congrats!!!! :happydance: im so excited for you, im really gonna enjoy hearing about your pregnancy!

chez- how are things going??

welcome new ladies, and how is everyone doing? :) i didnt read all the way back so im not sure what i missed

im not fertile yet. i dont think i will be for a while, since he is still nursing quite a bit. i did start him on some oatmeal and he loves it! i dont know how it will effect anything, but it doesnt seem to have made any difference. my cycles are not back yet


----------



## Skadi

youngwife - She goes to bed at 8 and usually is up around 4 for a feed.


----------



## babyhopes2010

youngwife20 said:


> Baby hopes- what does ur partner feel about it? Maybe when ur ready to take it out ntnp for abit see how u feel about it?

he would rather wait till this time next yr. its just fustrating that im getting back into part time career and then in few yrs ill be back to square one and have to give up my job,id rather ttc well ntnp now and just see, then they will be at school not long apart and i can go bk full time


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats hun
> 
> 
> 
> i have implant in my arm i keep umming and arring about wether ttc in a month or two or wait another yr

my daughter was a VERY challenging baby she had collic,milk intolerence and bad reflux and generally scream ALL the time. shes alot better now and shes sleeps she only used to sleep 1 hour a night then odd 5mins in the day health visitor doesnt know how she got the enerrgy i ended up with pnd as i had no family suppport around me.

id be so happy to ttc now but i know if i have another one like she was like id probably throw myself out the window:dohh:


----------



## Pezkin

babyhopes2010 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Baby hopes- what does ur partner feel about it? Maybe when ur ready to take it out ntnp for abit see how u feel about it?
> 
> he would rather wait till this time next yr. its just fustrating that im getting back into part time career and then in few yrs ill be back to square one and have to give up my job,id rather ttc well ntnp now and just see, then they will be at school not long apart and i can go bk full timeClick to expand...

Babyhopes this is precisely how I feel too! I am going back part-time at the end of this month and then (if all things go smoothly) will be giving up work for the next few years once baby number two arrives. The aim will be to go back to work once they are at school. 

It makes sense to do the baby thing now while we are still young and have a chance to get back into working after. 

Hopefully you and your partner will come to an agreement about it all soon - it is frustrating if you both have different feelings about it. 

Our LO was a very colicky, difficult newborn as well (but very chilled now - most of the time!). I'm hoping that our next one will be different, but hey, I know if we have the same then an end is in sight - it felt never-ending with Harrison!


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope you ladies and your guys figure something out soon. i think its more of an issue for mommas cuz its generally your career/work thats effected.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed! It's good to hear from you. We missed you. :flower: I'm sorry that your body hasn't returned to fertility yet, but you never know...after all, ovulation comes before a period, so it could sneak up on you one of these days! :thumbup:

Pez and Youngwife, count yourselves lucky. My LO is waking up 7 or 8 time a night right now (pretty sure this is the 4 month sleep regression I kept hearing about) and I am one tired momma. :sleep:


----------



## youngwife20

Blessmama_j thank u for the congrats

Babyhopes- im sorry ur partner isnt on the same page as u have u explained how u feel? Im only gona be back @ work for 2 months before im of on maternity for anither year!!

Spiffy- wow that is alot u poor woman! Does ur lo wake up to eat? Or just for comfort?? That must be tough!!


----------



## Pezkin

Ouch - Spiffy I hope everything gets better for you soon! We never had the four-month sleep regression... LO's sleeping was just TERRIBLE consistantly for the first six months lol. Maybe in a way that was easier though, it is harder when they lull you into a false sense of security by sleeping well for a while, then take it away!

Hope you get some decent rest soon, poor you!


----------



## ChezTunes

Blessed - I'm feeling ok. I'm abit achey atm, and still feel sick constantly but have only vomitted twice... Which is worse than actually going sick every time! :dohh: I have that "pulled muscle" feeling in/around my uterus area, ya know, that stretching feeling? So I'm hoping everything's going swimmingly in there after the spotting I had in my 7th week!! 

Still awaiting my first scan date... :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pez. Youngwife, I only feed her if it's been at least three or four hours since the last feeding, and all the rest of the times I just give her back her pacifier and she just goes back to sleep. So at least it's not a fight to get her back to sleep, it's just the constant wakings that are driving me crazy. Part of it might be her swaddle blanket. It helps her fall asleep, but at the same time, she's so strong that she can bust out of it fairly quickly, which might be waking her up sometimes. I'm going to get rid of the swaddle cold turkey this week. I've been dreading it and putting it off, but it has to happen sooner or later, and I might as well do it now while her sleeping is bad anyway.

In other news, I'm on CD 11 today and I ovulated on CD 12 last month, so I'm hoping it stays consistant. My temperature this morning was the highest it's been this cycle, so we'll see over the next few days what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## Pezkin

Good luck Spiffy :) I have had all the symptoms for ovulation today. Last BD was on Saturday though and I won't get chance again until Thursday - so my chances are very slim this month. Looks like my OH is on the late shifts for the same CDs next month too - grrr. 

Maybe we will get lucky - who knows. 

Good luck though ladies!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, if you ovulate today, then the swimmers from Saturday should still be waiting for the eggy. Don't count yourself out yet! :thumbup:

This is our month, remember? :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks spiffy! i hope you catch that egg tomorrow :thumbup: im hoping i just get preggo without a period so it would be great to ov without knowing lol. love your location too hun. very cute:flower: my youngest son turns 5 months today and while he isnt up as much as your LO he is def up a lot. im tired too :hugs: they do start sleeping better though mama, until they start teething! :wacko:


----------



## Pezkin

Ah okay Spiffy! I'm a total newbie at all the science stuff behind this! Exciting to think that I am still in with a chance - woohoo!

So yes - this WILL be our month! Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been AWOL but I'm back :flower:

How is everyone? Good luck spiffy and Pez, wow it sounds like you're having a bit of a tough time sleeping wise spiffy. Might be an idea to wean her off the swaddle by the sounds of it, I guess it's like a dummy when they start being able to spit it out and then want it 5 mins later. Exhausting.

That would be amazing blessed! Just skip to the next pregnancy :happydance:

Chez hope the scan date arrives soon.

As for me I'm good, CD5 today and I have decided to have lots more sex this month :haha: I have decided that there must be swimmers lurking at all times since I don't know when I'm ovulating. Sounds exhausting just thinking about it but must be determined! Operation Continuous Swimmer Presence will begin on CD7 lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette said:


> Operation Continuous Swimmer Presence will begin on CD7 lol.

:haha: That made me laugh. That's kind of how DH and I are regardless of TTC, so it hasn't been much of a switch. :blush: It's a good plan, though, because then you know you're covered, no matter what!

Still wondering whether I'll be ovulating today or not. Until I get those tell-tell cramps, or see a shift in my temps, I'm in the dark. This is my first month temping and it's hard because no matter what time I set to take my temperature, it always gets screwed up by my LO waking me up. In fact, I _swear_ she starting this sleeping nightmare right when I decided to start temping...:dohh:


----------



## Pezkin

Spiffy I am impressed that you and your OH manage to keep it all up considering how old your LO is! We were always regular but as soon as LO came along - that was it - a sex life went out of the window, and has only just started to get back on track (the TTC has helped too, which has made OH very happy - lol).

Pielette you really did make me laugh with the Operation Continuous Swimmer Presence as well! I'm sure your OH is happy to adbide too, eh?!

I'm sure that babies have a sixth sense for knowing when to become more 'difficult' than usual too! Luckily for us, our LO has finally started napping properly in the day now. Allowed for a sneaky BD before my OH left for the late shift today which has made me more optimistic about this week as well - fingers crossed.

I go back to work tomorrow for a taster session type thing before going properly at the end of the month. It'll be the first time I have left LO for any great length of time (8:00am till 1:00pm) and I am nervous! I know he will be fine as he will be with OH but I am still worrying already! Eep!


----------



## Skadi

Yeah I'm jealous of everyone who is having regular sex. It feels like we are in a once a month rut. At this rate we will be ntnp for sure until it comes time to TTC!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well my husband and I were both virgins when we got married, so we were pretty excited about having sex, and now that it's been a year and a half, I guess we're just keeping it alive. We had sex at least every other day all the way up until I gave birth! :blush:

So Fertility Friend now thinks that I ovulated on CD 10, which would put me at 3 dpo today. Hello Two Week Wait!

On a side note, my LO has been sleeping better these past couple nights and is a lot happer in general. The funny thing is, as of yesterday she has been babbling to herself non-stop, and it's the cutest thing ever, because unlike before, she now puts inflection on her "words", which makes it sound like she's really having a conversation...with herself. :haha:


----------



## Pezkin

Skadi - I am sure things will pick up a little. Things have a tendancy to go on the back-burner a little when a new baby arrives, they sure did for us! 

I love your signature and pics of Keria by the way - she is gorgeous, and was born so tiny! Bless her. She looks as though she has come a long way - you must be so proud!

And Spiffy you and your husband had it right with waiting till marriage I think. OH was when I first met him, I on the otherhand had some very questionable morals as a teen which I wish I could go back and rectify! They say hind-sight is amazing though. I try to make up for it by being as good as I can be now though, lol.

I also find that our LO tends to have a few bad nights when he is mastering a new skill. He learnt to crawl recently and MAN we had some bad bad nights. Maybe your LO was having a bit of trouble switching off properly as she had the urge to master her babbling skills?! I agree about it being super cute!


----------



## Pielette

Aw my DH and I were both virgins too when we met! :cloud9: I suppose it was a bit late for us to both be virgins, I was 19 and he was 21, but I like that we lost it to each other. Bloody hell, that was ten years ago!

I second that skadi, it will pick up. My DH and I go through phases, I just feel so tired all the time and I don't really have much of an excuse cos Noah sleeps really well. Trying to make much more of an effort with it and the more we do the more I feel like it so I need to not neglect it. Plus of course I want LO number 2 :haha:

Spiffy I love it when they start babbling! It's adorable!

My monkey is cutting his second tooth so a little grumpy at the minute, he did however have a fun afternoon when I went to my trainer's house to work out in her garden. So he played with his toys on a blanket watching the dog and giggling. He also likes watching the horses on the Olympics. Think a trip to a zoo might be in order soon!

Oh and I've figured out he's scared of grass! Strange child! He has to be on a blanket or he'll scream!


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- i hope things pick up!

spiffy- my DH and i were like that. i had some hormonal probs after a surgery i had on my cervix after our 4th baby and it really messed up my libido. i used vitamins and natural progesterone so im much better now. after 6 kids i think once or twice a week is still pretty good though. he is still like an 18 yr old, it would still be every day if he had his way lol. 

how is everyone today?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette, that's not late for you to be virgins. I was 22 and my DH was 26! But we're so happy that we waited, because it's nice knowing that I'm the only woman he's ever been with, and vice versa. :flower:

Blessed, I guess some men stay 18 year olds forever. :winkwink: Helps with the baby-making, though! I'm feeling pretty good today. Hoping we caught the egg this month! I hate that I'm only 3 dpo, though, because I'm already getting antsy to pee on something! :haha:

How are you?


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Pez, I am really so proud of her! She has truly came a long way and has defied the odds (so far) while doing so!


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Well my husband and I were both virgins when we got married, so we were pretty excited about having sex, and now that it's been a year and a half, I guess we're just keeping it alive. We had sex at least every other day all the way up until I gave birth! :blush:
> 
> So Fertility Friend now thinks that I ovulated on CD 10, which would put me at 3 dpo today. Hello Two Week Wait!
> 
> On a side note, my LO has been sleeping better these past couple nights and is a lot happer in general. The funny thing is, as of yesterday she has been babbling to herself non-stop, and it's the cutest thing ever, because unlike before, she now puts inflection on her "words", which makes it sound like she's really having a conversation...with herself. :haha:

awww i think thats so sweet u were both virgins! me and my husband wrtn virgins but we didnt have sex till the day before we got engaged lol and then we were havign sex 5 times a day! now (before bfp) it was once every other day starting from 7 weeks pp now no sex!! we never had sex last time till i was over 4 months pregnant as we prefer to wait! and then we had dtd even when i was in labour lol . but i dont mind waiting till were more further in our pregnancy! i wish me and my husband was a virgin when we found each other that so special


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> skadi- i hope things pick up!
> 
> spiffy- my DH and i were like that. i had some hormonal probs after a surgery i had on my cervix after our 4th baby and it really messed up my libido. i used vitamins and natural progesterone so im much better now. after 6 kids i think once or twice a week is still pretty good though. he is still like an 18 yr old, it would still be every day if he had his way lol.
> 
> how is everyone today?

6 kids twice a week!! were do u find the time that is amazinggggg


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Thanks, Pez. Youngwife, I only feed her if it's been at least three or four hours since the last feeding, and all the rest of the times I just give her back her pacifier and she just goes back to sleep. So at least it's not a fight to get her back to sleep, it's just the constant wakings that are driving me crazy. Part of it might be her swaddle blanket. It helps her fall asleep, but at the same time, she's so strong that she can bust out of it fairly quickly, which might be waking her up sometimes. I'm going to get rid of the swaddle cold turkey this week. I've been dreading it and putting it off, but it has to happen sooner or later, and I might as well do it now while her sleeping is bad anyway.
> 
> In other news, I'm on CD 11 today and I ovulated on CD 12 last month, so I'm hoping it stays consistant. My temperature this morning was the highest it's been this cycle, so we'll see over the next few days what happens. :thumbup:

n oh yeh my daughter was NEVER able to stay in her swaddling blank it she has always fight her way out even when my husband does it tight and she ends up pulling it over her face lol so dont do that we just put her in a sleeping bag and hope she reacts ok when u take it away and fingers crossed for u!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's my birthday today, so my husband took the day off work to spend time with me, and my LO even slept in until 8:45am for me, which was awesome!:happydance: Today might be the only day during the TWW that I don't symptom spot and drive myself crazy, so I'm going to enjoy it! :haha:


----------



## Pezkin

Aw happy birthday Spiffy! What a wonderful birthday present from LO, lol. Hope you have a great day with OH :)

I'm already getting obsessed with the symptom spotting and it isn't good, lol. Luckily A couple of days at work this week should take my mind off things. 

How is everyone else getting on? :)


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- i would drive myself crazy with symptom spotting! im kinda glad i cant lol.:flower:

spiffy-:cake: happy birthday! i agree, that was a great present from dd. and dh staying home too.

youngwife- lol my dh helps out a lot so we have more time for each other. :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffy -Happy Birthday! :cake:

Pielette - My sister was the same with grass! The only way my mom knew she'd stay in one place in the garden was to put her on a blanket, then she knew she wouldn't have to chase her around incase there was something she shouldn't be messing with! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, thanks for the birthday wishes, ladies. :flower:

Pez, I'm right there with you on the symptom spotting. I keep feeling like this is it. However, I'm still not totally sure I even ovulated! Fertility Friend seems to think so, but I didn't get any ovulation cramps this month, and despite the fact that I'm supposed to be 4 dpo today, I had a bunch of ewcm, or at least thats what it looked like. I have been a bit constipated these past two days :blush: and that never happens, so I'm hoping it's a good sign! Oh well, I guess time will tell. What symptoms are you having, Pez?

Oh, and as for the grass, my neice was the same way! She would freak out when my brother put her down on it.


----------



## Skadi

Happy birthday Spiffy!


----------



## Pielette

Doh I'm a bit late but happy birthday spiffy! Ooh an 8.45 lie in sounds lovely! The closest we ever get is 7 but he does sleep through so I shouldn't moan.

God isn't it awful symptom spotting? That's what I was doing on my stupidly long cycle I had myself convinced I was pregnant.

Ha lots of babies not liking grass! It is quite useful actually cos he stays on the blanket and I don't have to chase him around like I do at home :haha: We're looking to move to a house with a garden, we have a flat at the minute and we really miss gardens, plus he's getting to the point where a garden would come in handy.

Didn't manage to DTD last night cos DH got in late so I'm hoping tonight we will, CD8 and all that. Also got some ovulation sticks cos its driving me crazy not knowing when I'm ovulating. I just need to know when it is, I'm not going to bug DH with it cos my plan is to DTD lots anyway :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Still awaiting my scan date, ladies! *sigh* 

The MS is getting so bad I bought some SeaBands lastnight, they're supposed to help with MS/travel sickness etc. I am not a happy bunny! I payed almost £10 and I can't even leave them on for 5mins without them hurting me, they're so tight... :( I was willing to pay that and if they didn't work, so be it. It's pee'd me off though because I can't even keep them on to find out if they work!

In even more of a hormonal rage now as the postman's been and still no letter with a scan date. :growlmad: I'm seriously considering booking a private scan, just to know if things are ok! I'm 10w today and I thought they give you 2w notice... My MW lied to me, saying I'd probably get one closer to 10w seeing as I'd been to my booking appointment early. Just feeling so sorry for myself today. I'm glad it's almost weekend and OH doesn't work w/e's. :happydance:

Sorry about this rant, ladies! :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pielette. :flower: According to Fertility Friend, I ovulated on CD 10 this month, so CD 8 _could_ be prime baby-making time! :haha:

I am a little concerned, though. I had a 50 day cycle, then a 34 day cycle, then a 26 day cycle, and if AF comes this month, it will be a 24 day cycle. How short can your cycle get and still allow you to get pregnant? :wacko: Hopefully I caught the egg this month and I won't have to worry about that...

Chez, that sucks! I know it's no consolation at all, but just remember that us US ladies don't even get a 12 week scan...we have to wait until 20 weeks! In the meantime, I really hope you start feeling better. Have you tried Preggie Pops? I never had much MS last time around, but a friend of mine got it pretty bad and she said the Preggie Pops really helped her.


----------



## ChezTunes

I've never heard of Preggie Pops... :haha: Do they even do them here? :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I googled it and it look like there are websites that sell them, like this one: https://www.vitaminsuk.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=144_2447&products_id=27850


----------



## Pezkin

Hi again all! 

Spiffy - symptoms so far for me have just been strange pulling type sensations and headaches so far. But maybe I have these normally and of course I am paying a lot more attension because of the possibility of being pregnant, lol. I have also been super crabby this week (my poor OH!) but that could also be a side-affect of having done a few days at work after the 9 months off, lol. Have you been having any more symptoms since? Fingers crossed very tightly for us all!

Pielette - have fun with DtD - I'm sure your OH won't complain too much, lol. Where do we get ovulation sticks from in the UK? If i'm out of luck this month I may try them for next cycle as I've got myself all confused about when I'm actually ovulating (probably because I am over-assessing every twinge!).

And Chez that is terrible that you still don't have a date! I can't remember how far along I was with my first but I am sure by 10 weeks you should have received one by now. Here's hoping one arrives soon - maybe they are super busy, but I would be desperate for a date as well!

Off to enjoy a nice meal and a movie with the OH to try and make up for being a grump these last few days - hope you are all well :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, the pulling feelings sound like a good symptom! :thumbup: 

As for me, I've been having some mild cramps these past few days, which is a new sensation, plus my nipples have been kind of sensitive, which was one of my biggest early symptoms last time, so I'm feeling hopeful! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Preggie pops sound yummy :haha: Chez sorry you're still feeling rubbish. Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Spiffy I think the most important thing about your cycle is the bit after ovulation (luteal phase??). I think it needs to be at least 12 days. Pretty sure that people have trouble conceiving if there luteal phases are short. So after all the waffle what I mean is if your bit before ovulation is short it doesn't matter. Did I explain my ramblings ok? :haha:

I got mine online actually pez, on amazon and they were super cheap. So I've got a stack of 30 upstairs, well 29 now actually cos I tested today. No sign of it yet but then I wasn't expecting it, just wanted to be on my guard! Bloody symptoms, I swear our minds trick us as well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pielette. My luteal phase seems to be staying pretty consistant, but I wasn't sure if the length of the follicular phase mattered much. I've read online that a short follicular phase means that the eggs aren't mature enough, but then other people have said that the egg won't be released unless it's ready. But I won't worry too much unless I start ovulating on CD 4 or something! :dohh: I need to send you some of my "Early Ovulation Dust" so that you can get on it! :haha:

I'm getting some light cramps today, and I'm really hoping that it's not ovulation, since I'm already set on thinking I'm 5 dpo! Can you ladies have a look at my chart and tell me what you think? (The link is in my signature). Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Skadi

No symptoms here... I was spotting a couple days ago but that was probably ovulation. Which means no + this month.


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like some good symptoms ladies!

skadi- sorry about this month. hope theres still a chance!

chez- i tried the seabands too. same prob, too tight and really annoying!

spiffy- im not sure about your chart, i have only charted a few months total in the past. fertility friend has changed my ovulation date before after they set it though, so maybe it will change. that'll do your head in if they start you over!


----------



## Skadi

Well OH is on nights this week and next. We DTD last week but I think the chances of anything from that is slim. Oh well.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry skadi- i think its possible, but very slim. :hugs:

anyone get dizzy during ovulation? i have noticed the last couple months i have had dizzy spells about once a month lasting a day or two. i tried looking it up online and ovulation was something that came up. im pretty sure im not pregnant, although i havent tested. i do get dizzy spells in the beginning when im pregnant, but i also get nausea. im not having af yet either so is it possible to ov without af?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry things didn't work out the way you wanted Skadi.:hugs:

Blessed, if I did ovulate on CD 10 this month then yes, I did get dizzy that day, although it was just one brief spell. However the last two days I got lightheaded during sex and it made my fingers tingle, like how it feels after your hand has fallen asleep. I'm hoping its a PG symptom! :haha: I did have a temp drop below my coverline today, so I'm anxious to see what happens tomorrow. (I'm hoping it was an implantation dip, though I know 6 dpo is a little early for that.)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun. felt a lil nauseous a while ago so i may test this weekend. i just had a root beer with lunch though so it would probably be too diluted to show up if i was.

i think you can have implantation dip anywhere from 5-12 days or something like that. havent looked it up in a while so dont quote me!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo! That will be so exciting if you're pregnant without getting your period back. It's like skipping the horrid two week wait altogether! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

it would be nice... i took one earlier but it was neg. 

i wonder if im ov or something. i hope im not getting sick!


----------



## ambernaing

hello i have a 14 month old boy and 3 1/2 month old girl me and my fiance have been ttc since last month then ntnp when she was a month old no luck so far and im already getting furstered last month i was 9 days late and when af finally came i was so dissapointed my cyle usually is around 25 to 26 days. we want at least 5 children and for alot of reasons like the kids can grow together,get all the stages done quicker and my fiance is worried cause he is older (42) we both want a big family as he has no family in the united states he is from Burma. and for me i was the only child living with mom my other siblings leave else where and i know what its like being lonely when i was little. plus we has soo much love to offer so i am hopinh to become pregnant soon last two times it only took two months this time its taking so much longer and im trying to have patience by the way im 23


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope it doesnt take long amber!:flower:


----------



## Pezkin

Thanks Pielette - if we don't have luck this month then I'll buy some for next cycle and will see how we get on. If anything it might be kind of interesting to see if I am right when I guess about ovulating happening!
Spiffy I am afraid I wouldn't be much good with your chart either as I am so new to all of this - but hoping for you that those light cramps are a positive sign!

Skadi I am sorry that things have not worked out fantastically for you this month - it's a pain I know as my OH has also been working lates during my fertile week but luckily our little munchkin has been sleeping much better in the day which has given us some time alone, lol. Maybe you will have got super lucky! Or at the very least hopefully things will go more to plan next month?

Hi Amber! Wow you are being very brave with TTC again - best of luck to you! How have you been finding having a 14 month old and a 3.5 month old? (At any rate it can't be all bad if you are trying for another!). Hopefully you will have that BFP soon!

I'm still over-reading into everything going on. Lots of pulling sensations below, mild occassional cramps, and yesterday afternoon I had a couple of hours where I felt very naseous (although surely it is far too early for any kind of morning sickness!). I'm feeling fairly positive! 

I met with a couple of girlfriends yesterday and confessed that we were TTC again and got such wonderful feedback from them about it that it has made me feel even more positive about our decision to try for another.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## ambernaing

thanks pezkin i have my momemnts with the lilttle ones but each day is special and i wouldnt change it for the world.its hard to have any alone time with my fiance because not only the little ones but he works third shift and sleeps most of the day but we do find time alone sometimes in the morning when he comes home from work aroun 6:30am then we only have an hour till our oldest wakes up after he is awake his sister wakes up too lol so i know its hard ttc this time around


----------



## Pezkin

Agh yeah Amber I'm guessing that fitting in time for the TTC can be a little tricky sometimes! It must be hard when he is away a lot too? I'm quite lucky in that my OH's shifts work out quite nicely and he is always home for either a morning or an afternoon. I'd go a bit stir-crazy otherwise :o Good luck to you - and fingers crossed for all of us :) I'm looking forward to the 2-week-wait being over so I can stop over-analysing everything lol.


----------



## ChezTunes

Still no scan date... :nope: I'm in my 11th week! I'm getting pee'd off to say the least. I don't even have the scan dept. number to call up and see if they'll tell me if an appointment has been made for me. :dohh: I'm so much angrier this time 'round! With DD I was so emotional, I just cried for 9months - or so it felt like! :haha: This time I'm sooooo angry! :growlmad:

I'm sure my postman is on strike today, just to wind me up! :winkwink: I've not seen him about the street and it's gone 2PM now and still no post... :shrug:


----------



## Pezkin

Chez that is terrible!! Have you tried speaking to your health visitor/midwife? Is there any possible chance it could have been lost in the post? Perhaps your midwife would at least have the number - or could you call the hospital switchboard and ask for it? It seems very odd that you haven't got a date still!

Hope it is all resolved too. I'd be angry too!


----------



## ChezTunes

Pezkin said:


> Chez that is terrible!! Have you tried speaking to your health visitor/midwife? Is there any possible chance it could have been lost in the post? Perhaps your midwife would at least have the number - or could you call the hospital switchboard and ask for it? It seems very odd that you haven't got a date still!
> 
> Hope it is all resolved too. I'd be angry too!

Panic (kinda) over! Not long after I posted my last rant, I had a phone call from the U/S dept. and my silly MW hadn't put my LMP down so they didn't know when to make me an app. :dohh: She did have a morning full of booking app's though so I'll forgive her... does always seem to be me though! :growlmad: 

Anyhoo, the guy on the phone told me I'd get a letter and they'll try to get me a scan for next week! :happydance: Fingers X'd...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Great news, Chez! You'll be seeing your little bean in no time! :flower:

Well, 8 dpo here and my temps are looking good so far. I couldn't help myself, and so I POAS this moning...bfn of course. :dohh: Still having a TON of cm, though. It's ridiculous! :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- im glad you called instead of just waiting around! i know that first scan is pretty important. i think it has to be done before 13 or 14 weeks??? thats what makes me want to test off and on every now and then. i dont want to miss the 12 week one and not find out im pregnant til later. where i live i get the option of the scan or a triple screen blood test. with my first 5 i did the blood work, with my last baby i did the scan. im sure with any future ones i will do the scan also. we wouldnt do anything different if it came back as something was wrong, so i might as well at least get to see the baby instead of just having bloodwork done :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

blessedmomma said:


> chez- im glad you called instead of just waiting around! i know that first scan is pretty important. i think it has to be done before 13 or 14 weeks??? thats what makes me want to test off and on every now and then. i dont want to miss the 12 week one and not find out im pregnant til later. where i live i get the option of the scan or a triple screen blood test. with my first 5 i did the blood work, with my last baby i did the scan. im sure with any future ones i will do the scan also. we wouldnt do anything different if it came back as something was wrong, so i might as well at least get to see the baby instead of just having bloodwork done :flower:

They called me, which is a mega shock! :dohh: Yeah, any screening needs to be done by 13w+6d here. I don't want any DS screening but we still get our dating scans between 10-14w unless there's something "wrong" and they send you for an emergency scan of course. Even though I had spotting this time - after 4 previous losses before my daughter, they didn't seem bothered and I've just had to wait... I know why now! My MW didn't tel them my LMP!! :growlmad:

Fingers crossed I get my appointment in the post today or tomorrow... :baby:


----------



## Pezkin

That is great news Chez - at least you now know what the hold-up was, silly midwife! Hope you get your date soon!

Spiffy I have wanted to test already too but am being strong lol. Ordered some online to come in tomorrow's shopping through so I will have to be mega strong then! 

I'm still having lots of pulling feelings but no cm and I don't feel that different in myself anymore so I'm really unsure as to whether or not we have been successful. I'm trying to stay positive though!


----------



## Pielette

Chez that's such a pain! Can't believe some people :dohh: Glad you're getting it sorted now though. You might see your bean next week! :happydance:

Pez and spiffy I've got my fingers crossed for you both! I'm terrible for testing early as well spiffy, even though you know logically it's a waste of time it's like you can't resist the call of the tests!

CD12 for me and I'm making sure all bases are covered :haha: DTD last night and Friday night, hopefully will again on Wednesday or Thursday. I'm doing ovulation tests and just faint lines so far which is what I expected.

Hi and good luck amber!


----------



## ezbabydust

:wave::wave::wave:hiya girlies, and the new ladies thats joined:flower:
been superrrr busy with the kids 6 weeks holidays so been having my partners son with us more often :) no chance to have any me time at all urgh lol! By the time i get to bed i cant even read 2 pages of Fifty shades before im out for the count. Slowest read ever! tbh im not finding it very thrilling reading it when im so tired lol my brain is fuzzeled.
Hope you are all very well, Chez you must be so excited about your scan next week- dya know which day?
Spiffy how are you? what CD are you on? lots of CM is positive i reckon im gna try not to symptom spot but if i get sore boobies i will jump for joy:haha: 

According to my ovulation tests i ovulated Sat/Sun so im about 3 days into the TWW so will be testing in 2ish weeks(prob before as i cant help myself lol)! used Conceive plus lube as that is meant to be better than pre-seed i read a lot when i was doing research on the right lube to buy that a lot of pre-seed users had early miscarriages:shrug: i dunno if thats correct obviously but that swayed me to get conceive plus lube, an anyway it can help sperm get to the egg better apparently:winkwink:
Pie- happy babydancing to you lool! glad ur onto a new cycle after that longer cycle, it positive news. Catch that eggy!!!

BIG CONGRATS TO YOU YOUNGWIFE:cloud9::baby::happydance: what wonderful news. How many weeks are you now? Do you know when your scan is?
Cant wait to be bump buddies with the rest of you's!!

x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Ez! I was wondering where you'd gotten off to. :haha: 

Well, I am now thoroughly confused about this cycle. Fertility Friend moved my ovulation date up to CD 12, but I'm havinga huge temp spike right now, which makes me think maybe I only ovulated three days ago. :shrug: If any of you want to take a guess at my chart, the link is in my signature.

Hey Amber, good luck with number 3! If you get lucky pretty soon, your kids will be best friends! :flower:

Baby dust to us all, and sticky-healthy-happy baby dust to Chez and Youngwife! :thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

Ez - I'm waiting on an appointment letter and I can tell you right now that I cannot wait to post on here that I've had the date in the post!! I'm hoping it's today, we had nothing yesterday but I thought it was a bit early as the scan dept. only called me the day before... Fingers crossed for todays post!

I'm so nervous for the scan but would just like to get it outta the way. This wait has felt like forever and I'm so grateful to all you ladies for putting up with me! :hugs:

:dust: BABYDUST! :dust:


----------



## ChezTunes

Quick update: I got my scan date! It's exactly a week away... on the 22nd! :happydance: So nervous but I'm excited too and just want to get it over with. According to my dates, I'll be 11+4 or 11+5. :baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ez! you sound busy lady :flower:

spif- i looked at your chart but its really confusing. i would have said cd 10, 12, or 16??? since you have had ew cm for so long, maybe your body tried to ov but didnt til later? everyones different and i dont know what your body does but i only have ew cm til ov day and then its immediately dry. :shrug:

chez- yay for your date! and only a week to wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Great news Chez! :happydance:

Well, Fertility friend moved my O date to this past Sunday, making me only 3 dpo again. :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Chez yay! :happydance: Can't wait to see a scan pic on here :cloud9:

Spiffy I had a look as well and I guess FF has the only possible explanation. When it was further ago it didn't look right to my amateur eye. I did chart last time but I had my fertility monitor as well to rely on. Thought about charting this time but given that the monkey can wake up between 5.30am and 7am each day I thought it wouldn't be reliable enough.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for taking a look Pielette. Based on my temps it does look right, but the thing that's confusing me is that my cervix felt firm and closed (or as closed as it gets after having a baby) on the day they say I ovulated. I thought it had to be high, open, and soft? :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

spif- do you use ov tests? that was the best way i knew for sure even with charting my temps. i had some erratic temps sometimes due to waking up to feed my babies


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No, I've never used an ov test before. If I'm not pregnant this month, I may have to use them next month so I can save myself all the confusion. :wacko:

I just realized that the test I took the other day (thinking I was 8 dpo) was only 1 dpo. No wonder it was negative! :haha:

Blessed, I was just looking at the picture of your little boy and was wondering, is that an amber necklace? I just started using one with my LO a week and half ago, and I think it's been helping. Do you notice a difference in your LO when he's wearing it?


----------



## blessedmomma

yes it is! im not sure if it helps him yet or not. my boys dont grow any teeth til they are at least 11 months old. they teethe off and on for months before they actually pop a tooth through. when my 2nd to last was about 4 months old he started teething off and on. the next one up was still getting his teeth in so we bought 2 amber necklaces. when my last baby, the one in the pic, was 4 months old we put one on him in case he started teething. either he isnt teething or its helping a lot. the one older than him has had his since 4 mos old and it helped him a lot. :thumbup:

i used to use the ov tests from dollar tree or dollar general, only a dollar and they work great!

im not sure but i think i ov last weekend. i was all dizzy and crampy. i have ewcm practically all the time since bfing so thats no help. i took my temp the last few days though and its in the area it used to be in after ov. i dont know how bfing effects temp though so it may just be normal for me now :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Blessed. I really hope that was ovulation for you! Ovulation means more babies!!! (Said in my deranged "baby crazy" voice that I use to make my hubby roll his eyes :haha:). I guess time will tell, huh?


----------



## blessedmomma

yes it will! either way i dont want af.... i would rather be preggo or not cycling at all lol:happydance:


----------



## Skadi

Oooh Chez, so exciting that your scan is coming up so quickly!


----------



## ezbabydust

:happydance::baby: fab news chez exciting week coming up, bet your counting the days!

Blessedmama omg yh im busyyyy hopefully wont be so busy soon when kids are back to sch in september until then its full on esp when SS is here. How are you anyway.

Seems my bubba has dropped his evening nap so he is now going to bed earlier which is cool we bath him earlier and he goes down pretty quick after that. Growing up:cry::cloud9: He's teething too no sign of any teeth poking through but its his front upper two that are coming as you can see the white bits lol. He wears an amber anklet and yes i do think it does make a difference he certainatly doesnt dribble as much when he has it on! Blessed mama your bubs looks adorable in his- ultra trendy too:haha:

Spiffy i dont know anything about charting, but i really think you should try out ovulation tests as that can confirm when you think ovulation is happening just to take away the guess work anyway. I bought my next batch on ebay 30 ovulation tests and 5mil sensitive pregnancy test for £4 free post and packing (hopefully wont have to use them next cycle)
Oh and it makes sense that you got mixed up a bit as we were having AF around the same time isnt it?. According to my ovulation tests i ovulated on Sat night/ Sunday Im about 4dpo- testing around 26th of this month. Cnat wait to test along with you.

Hope of the rest of you lovely ladies are well:hugs: fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Ez good to 'see' you back again :haha: I actually didn't find the amber teething stuff very good, it didn't seem to help my monkey. His teeth seem to be taking forever to come through, we finally have two through the gum but not very far. 

We're having problems with separation anxiety at the moment, at least that's what I think it is. We went to one of his play groups this morning and he was so desperate to be near me, well on me more appropriately. When we put all the babies in a circle in the middle he got very upset looking for me. It seems to be worse when we're out, as if he knows at home that I'm always there. Bless him.

I agree on the ov tests. I'm still testing and still faint, but I think my body might be gearing up for ovulation based on CM. I'm testing 3 times a day, but obsessive I know but I'm determined not to miss it, I just want to know.


----------



## ezbabydust

:hugs: hi pie! missed talking to you guys so regular imma try get some me time in esp as hes going to bed earlier now.
Yh that separation anxiety im recognising too he seems to be much more clingy and doesnt like being held by people he doesnt recognise or hasnt seen in a while. He wasnt like that before, and he doesnt like being me being out of his sight now he can follow me around the house in his walker like an expert he feels super lol. I think its because they dont know if/when your gna come back awww poor bubbas there so sweet!

Get that sexy on girl :winkwink: i tested twice everyday last week once in the afternoon once in the evening to monitor how things were progressing so i dont think 3 times is excessive just depends on you. :flower:

How are you girlies going with weaning? Now that hes 7 months im coming around to the idea of dropping a few of his breastfeeds during the day and using organic formula and just feeding at night. Havent done it yet im still tryna get my head around it.
Weaning is going well so far he wasnt really interested at first tbh but now hes loving his food favourites are pear, toast slices, strawberries, potatoes, broccoli, apple slices. He loves ellas kitchen pouches aswell forwhen we are on the go a eating from our plates at dinner


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so I've decided that I ovulated on this past Saturday, making 5 dpo. Fertility Friend thought I ovulated on Sunday, but I got my ovulation cramps on Friday (they lasted twice as long this cycle, almost 11 hours!) so I'm guessing the dip on Saturday was ovulation. All this charting malarky is quite confusing! :wacko:

Ez, my LO isn't 6 months yet, so this far we've only let her grab at food a few times to see what she'll do with it. This past week she brought a piece of asparagus up to her mouth and started to gnaw on it, but didn't seem too fond of the flavor. But it's kind of exciting to see her getting closer to the point where we can give her a few solids (we're planning on doing a mix of traditional and baby-led weaning). 

Okay, so I have always had a problem with headaches and migraines, but yesterday I actually experienced an aura with my migraine for the first time in my life. So even though I was miserable, sick, and in tears, there was a small part of me thinking, "maybe this is a pregnancy symptom!" :dohh::haha:


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffy sorry to hear about those terrible headaches:hugs: ive had a few migraines myself and they are just the worse thing ever makes me cry too, i can hardly function. Ive nevr heard of auras before, sorry to sound dumb but what happened?

Ive left it up to bubs to show me a real interest in food and its only been the past 3-4wks that he really has. He only just turned 7 months so just tryna figure out flavours/textures that he likes. Theres no rush though it feels real fun to see the different expressions he makes and how pleased he looks when hes fed himself something,or squished it up in his hand and thrown it on the floor:haha: Love that your lil lady tried asparagus thats a really tasty veg!
Babies make the best expressions :baby:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

An aura is kind of like a warning before a migraine strikes, and can look a little different depending on the person experiencing it, but some people describe it as flashing lights around their vision (although other people actually smell or taste something strange, or find that they can't talk). For me it looked like I was seeing static on a TV out of the corner of my eye. It was really weird.


----------



## Pezkin

Sorry to hear about your migraines spiffy! Perhaps they are actually a good sign though - staying positive for you!

Pie - we seem to be going through a bit of seperation anxiety now too. LO was so good at self settling at night but now screams if I try to leave him at bedtime (he is fine at naps though - very strange!) and I cannot leave the room for a second without him wailing for me. Sounds very cute (and kind of is) but it is also very exhausting!

Weaning wise - we do just baby led weaning now (we did a mix of TW as well but LO isn't a fan of being spoon fed anymore - he just loves feeding himself). He literally just has bits of whatever we eat (he had a mini roast dinner today, lol).

I've been having a few more of what could be symptoms including hot flashes and tiredness (although I think I am always tired since having LO!). I also found that I got tired very quickly doing my run yesterday and had to stop for a break midway through. I did try a different route though, perhaps it was just more trying!

OH thinks I am pregnant because he has been having cravings. He pretty much stole all my symptoms last pregnancy (I barely had any -woohoo!) and he says he has been having cravings already, lol.

We shall see!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow spif thats crazy! my DH has migranes too. theyre really awful :nope:

not to be insensitive at all, but i laughed that you considered it might be a pregnancy symptom. i would do the same! :kiss:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's okay, Blessed. I laughed at myself, too. :dohh:

Pez, things sound good so far! That's funny that your OH got your symptoms last time around. The only symptom my hubby experienced was the weight gain (mostly because he wanted to eat whenever I ate :haha:).


----------



## ezbabydust

Thanks for the info spiffy ive learned something new today, hope its a pregnancy sign for you so its not all in vain :) !!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh boy, Fertility Friend moved my ovulation date back to CD 10. So I'm either 12 dpo, and to the point where a test might be accurate, or 6 dpo, when a test would definately be a bfn. Despite the latter, I still want to test tomorrow...just in case. :dohh: Apparently patience is not my strong suit.

However, I was feeling exhausted all day yesterday, even though I got a pretty good night of sleep, so I'm still feeling good about this cycle! :thumbup:

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## Pezkin

Spiffy everything sounds too confusing with your fertility friend! I'd be tempted to just ignore it and see what happens, although like you patience is a virtue I have yet to come across, lol. I am soooo tempted to test as well but I am resisting so far!

Did you test today?

I'm still having major hot flushes. Like tonight I am literally breaking out in a sweat (lovely I know!). I have also broken out in a few spots. As I have very dry skin, spots aren't something I am usually afflicted with but I had oodles during my last pregnancy - so maybe this is another sign? 

I really am hoping that we have our BFP this month, I have gotten so much more into it this time and I know I'll be really quite gutted if we haven't managed it this time!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know, this is my first month using fertility friend, and it might be my last! :dohh: 

I resisted testing today! I'm so proud of myself! :haha: And since I'll be busy getting ready for chrch tomorrow morning, I might be able to hold out until Monday...but don't hold me to that. Pez, I've been really hot, too. I have really oily skin, so spots have always been a problem, but I've gotten several on my legs, which happened last time I was pregnant. 

I, too, will feel disappointed if this isn't our month, since things look so good for you and I! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope this is it for you ladies!!!

my daughter had a sore throat and now we are all sick. boo. my throat is so sore. i know its not strep, but it feels like it!

my youngest is really cranky, so im sure thats why poor baby :nope:


----------



## Skadi

Oh yuck Blessed. I just got over the flu... which is why I wasn't around. Thankfully Keira didn't catch it, unfortunately OH caught it although not as badly. Flu in the summer should be illegal.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, that's horrible, Blessed! Skadi, I'm sorry you went through that, too. It may sound strange, but I've never had the flu, so I can't imagine what that's like. I hope you and your family get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Spiffy. I was thinking it could have been West Nile Fever as I got a ton of bites a few days prior. I think OH just wanted time off work. lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I swear...some men have a tendancy to fake illnesses from time to time. My brothers were all experts at it. :haha:


----------



## Pezkin

Sorry to hear that you have been poorly, Skadi. Looking after a baby and being ill is tough - I had the same a few months back. It would be easier if they were at the stage of being able to have a lazy movie day but I think we're a while off that yet, lol. My OH sounds similar to yours - whenever I am ill he always has to jump on the bandwagon and be 'ill' as well. Although somehow he miraculously still manages to play lots of computer games!

We seem to be going through a sleep regression (again with LO). He has slept beautifully for the last couple of months but these last few nights he has gone back to waking lots again and sometimes is FULLY awake at 3am. I was up at 3:30am this morning and I have a driving lesson today. I'm not sure how well it is going to go :( And of course I go back to work next week too - fab timing!

How is everyone else faring?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I'm thinking I did ovulate on CD 16 (making me 9dpo) because if I go with CD 10 as my ovulation day, then I'd be 15 dpo and late for my period. But I took a test this morning and it was a bfn. :nope: I felt so good about this cycle, but I now I feel like I'm out and I just want AF to show up so I can move on. :cry:


----------



## Pezkin

Oh no Spiffy - it's not over till AF shows up - crossing fingers very tightly for you.

Maybe have a back-up plan of something nice to do if it hasn't been our month though. My plan is to enjoy a couple of glasses of red wine and some nibbles if AF decides to show so there is still a treat. Okay, not as good as a BFP at all but it should at least help my mood a little!

I'll be testing on Friday if AF hasn't shown up by then. Will let you know how I get on though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pez. I know 9 dpo is still early, but it still hurts to see those bfns, especially when it seems like everyone these days gets nice early bfps. Well, I won't count myself out completely until AF shows, but I'll try not to get my hopes up either.

Looking forward to hearing about your test results this Friday! Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how was everyone's weekend?

Oh spiffy I hope you're ok :hugs: I hate hate hate the waiting bit and the second guessing, if I ovulated then I could expect a possible BFP now, if I didn't ovulate till then maybe it wouldn't show up... It does my head in so I get how you're feeling. Like pez says maybe think yourself up a treat?

Pez good luck for Friday! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It all sounds good :flower:

Sorry you've both been feeling rubbish blessed and skadi :hugs:

I had a nice weekend, DH and I went out for a friend's birthday party on Saturday night which was lovely, so nice to get out and let my hair down! My mum came over to look after Noah, which wasn't really looking after since he was in bed :haha:

And the bigger news, we've found a house we might buy :happydance: I'm so excited, it's in such a lovely area. It needs a lot of TLC but could be stunning once it's done. I've asked a builder to come and see it with me tomorrow afternoon to give me a rough idea of how much the work would cost. 

CD18 for me and no sign of ovulation yet :dohh: My DH made me smile though, he said maybe we should just properly try rather than NTNP. I asked why and he said, cos I was really disappointed last month when you weren't pregnant. I thought that was one of the sweetest things he'd ever said to me, since usually men aren't that interested until the BFP arrives!


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- i hope the LO starts sleeping better :sleep:

spif- i hope you are 9dpo and will see that bfp this week! :hugs:

thanks pie- im feeling better now. kids seem to be too. :) that was super sweet of your DH. :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

All this talk of being sick must have affected me or something, because tonight I've been having chills, aches, and nausea, and I even vomited (this is important to note because I've only thrown up twice in the last six years. Once was because my friend and I tried to see how fast we could chug an anergy drink, and the other was a 24 stomach flu while I was pregnant). 

So while this is probably just a crappy bug, I'm going to think positively and hope it's a pregnancy symptom (like I do with everything else :haha:).


----------



## ChezTunes

IS IT WEDNESDAY YET? :haha: My scan is at 4PM tomorrow. Why so late?! I'm so impatient. This has been the longest 4ish weeks of my life. (From 7week spotting to scan).

That was so sweet of your DH to say that. My DF was the same when we were NTNP for our DD. He's also thinking really positive about this LO and I'm just nervous and too scared to fall in love until I see our LO on that screen tomorrow... Fingers crossed!

Also, fingers crossed for you ladies waiting for that BFP!! :dust:


----------



## Pezkin

Chez - Ohhhh the scan is finally almost here! I can imagine just how excited you must be :) 

Blessed - I am sorry, I wished Skadi to get well soon but must have missed your post where you said you were unwell also. Glad to hear you are on the mend now.

Pielette - That's very exciting about the house! I hope everything goes well with the builders. I actually kind of think that homes that need some TLC are better in a way as you can really put your own personal touch into it. And that was a lovely thing for your OH to say.

Spiffy - We're so alike in that way - I try to think positively about everything being a symptom as well, hehe. But it does mean I might be getting self over-excited already...

We had another terrible night with LO. He was up from midnight till 1:30am. What has happened?! I just don't get it :( He's obsessed with pulling up on everything, maybe his brain just can't switch off from it. It's so tiring though. I'm trying to help him learn to walk asap as maybe that will help. We last had a spat of bad nights when he was learning to crawl and they settled back down once he had mastered the skill. Perhaps it will be the same with trying to walk. Although I can imagine it will take him a lot longer to learn :(

He has his settling in day at nursery tomorrow too - eep!


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- yay for tomorrow! i hope the day goes by fast so it can hrry up and get here.

pez- thats ok hun! i just had a sore throat, feeling much better now.

i agree, i like to make my home mine. our house is fairly new, built in 1999, but we still came in and painted every room and changed some things around. makes it personal and cozy :flower:

spif- i had a dizzy spell last sat, and thought i was preggo. i tested and was bfn. i took my temp the next few days and it was in the zone i used to see it in while ov. so i may have ov??? i tested this morning though, since if i did ov last sat i would be 10 dpo. waiting for the ten mins to be up now ...:coffee:


----------



## blessedmomma

my test was neg, so either i didnt ov yet or just didnt get pregnant. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear about your test, Blessed. Could it have been too early?

Chez, I'm excited to hear how your scan goes! :flower:

Well, I'm feeling pretty miserable ladies. I'm pretty sure that I have food poisoning. :sick: I was up every half hour through the night running to the bathroom, and I can't even keep water down. Add on top of that my LO waking up at 2am, and not going back to sleep until 4:30am, and it made for a really hard night. I pray this passes quickly.


----------



## ChezTunes

Blessed - Here's hoping it's just to early, ay? :thumbup:
Spiffy - Shame you can't pin it on MS just yet! 

Sorry to hear so many of you ladies have not been well. Thanks again to you all for putting up with me. I try to stay a little quieter on here now as to not feel like I'm rubbing your noses in it... :nope: I really cannot wait for you ALL to join Youngwife and I! :baby: I'll be sure to let you all know how tomorrow goes though.

:dust:


----------



## Pielette

Eurgh spiffy that's awful. Nothing worse than food poisoning :nope: The only saving grace is that it usually passes quickly, the body's just trying to get rid of whatever is bothering it as quickly as possible. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Hmm think we're really hitting the difficult part pez! Noah is obsessed with pulling himself up all the time and climbing the stairs :dohh: Not that I let him do that unattended :haha: 

Blessed it might be too early I guess. Hope you're managing to stay relaxed :flower: It's rough playing this waiting game.

I think I speak for everyone when I say you are definitely not rubbing our noses in it chez! I for one would love everyone to stick around after the BFPs start rolling in! It's really nice to keep up with you. You must be excited for tomorrow! 4pm is rubbish, having to wait till then is so annoying! Can we see a scan pic on here? :flower:

I was thinking that it looks like my cycles are now longer than they used to be, and given that I had a 44 day cycle last month maybe I'm not ovulating until day 30 ish. Which is annoying but it would make sense since I haven't ovulated yet and it's day 19 today.


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- when my son peyton went up the stairs the first time he kept wanting to do it again. i must have spent a week or two walking behind him while he went up the stairs then taking him back down again! 

chez- you are not rubbing anything in our face! pregnancy is beautiful and i want to hear all the details... even if its not so pretty while your there with ms, fatigue, and waiting aalllllll day for scans/appts! 

spif- :nope: so sorry hun, hope you feel better very soon!

thanks ladies! im not too worried about it. im still not cycling so i have no idea whats going on with my body. today i feel like af is gonna start, but of course nothing is going on lol. i really think my body is just trying to get back to cycles, but since he eats so much its just not happening yet. i can live vicariously through you ladies til my cycles come back :winkwink:


----------



## ChezTunes

Thank you so much, ladies! :) You've made this looooong wait much easier :hugs: All being well, I'll post a picture on here as soon as I can. MIL2B isn't home from working away until Monday so we can't post on FB until after then, I upload pictures on FB with DF's phone because mine is pre-historic :haha: and I can't find my camera :dohh: to post straight on here! If I can figure out how to upload it onto here from DF's phone, I will. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- cant wait to see that baby!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

Morning all :flower:

How is everyone? All's good with me, my operation CSP is going well (Continuous Swimmer Presence :haha:). DTD last night, Sunday night, Tuesday night before that. My DH got worried that I was only instigating it because of trying but in all honesty its both wanting a second and being more in the mood. Think the Pill messes with my hormones and sex drive so when I'm off it I want to do it a lot more.

Don't expect to ovulate for another few days based on the way my cycles are going, but continuing to test cos I need to know!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Chez!

Spiffy how are you feeling?


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- your right the pill can effect hormones that way. and you are about to ov so that effects your hormones too. my DH always knows when im ov. i cant keep my hands off him lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm doing much better, thanks for asking, Pie. I'm still really weak, and have a bit of a fever, but I think I'm done vomiting, so that's good. Plus, the horrible stomach cramps that I had yesterday seem to be gone, so that's a relief. The funny thing is, it made me feel like I was in labor, becasue the cramps radiated to my back, and felt exactly like a prolonged contraction that just wouldn't go away. It was pretty miserable. I'm hoping that by the end of today I'll be fully recovered. :thumbup:

So I ended up taking a few doses of ibuprofen yesterday for the cramps, and now I feel kind of bad, in case I did concieve, since I know you're not supposed to take it during pregnancy. I hope if there's a little bean in there, that they're okay.

Pie, it sounds like Operation CSP might just make the difference for you! Plus, even though your hubby is wondering if it's all just baby-making, I bet he isn't complaining TOO much, right? :winkwink:

Chez, I'm excited for you to see your baby today! :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Well, ladies. I've just got home and... Baby is perfect! :happydance: A right little wriggler, would not stay still one bit. Opposite to DD who was so peaceful at her 12w scan! :haha: I am beyond extatic and so relieved. :cloud9: 

The picture is really just a smudge compared to DD's but I'll try post it as soon as I can. Baby measured 11+2 so I was just 2 days off with my dates and MW's dates. :thumbup:

:dust: Lots & lots of dust to you ladies! :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

spif- so glad to hear your feeling better:hugs:

chez- so great your LO is doing good. sounds like he/she was awake and excited to show off for mama :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, Chez! I'm so glad that your little wiggler is looking healthy and happy! :happydance:

Blessed, thanks. I'm so glad it's over. It was, without a doubt, the sickest I've ever felt.


----------



## Pezkin

Chez - yey I am so pleased that everything was so positive at your scan today - hurray! How are you feeling - still got the MS or are you feeling a bit better now the second trimester is just around the corner? Looking forward to seeing the picture - even if it is a little blob-like, lol.

And Spiffy - how are you doing now? I hope everything is out of your system now and you are on the mend - sounds awful!

Pielette - I found the same with the pill and research has actually also shown that it does reduce our libido! I'm glad that operation CSP is going well so far!

Blessed - sorry things are a little confusing for you! They do say that breastfeeding can affect your cycles for a while, but hopefully it will not prove too much of a hinderance for you. Best of luck and hope it all settles for you soon.

I'm not feeling altogether positive today. AF is due at the end of the week and I am having the usual signs that she is about to arrive. I remember at the beginning of my last pregnancy I was convinced I was about to come on as well though so some glimmer of hope is there but at the same time I am already mentally preparing myself that this month has not been *the* month. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## ChezTunes

Thank you, ladies! :flower: 

Pez - MS is here to stay for the time being, it's only gotten worse. I've been able to count on one hand the amount of times I've actually thrown up but this morning might've just exceeded that... :sick:


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh ms! so sorry chez! 8 pregnancies and have had it every time. its ranged from mild to so severe i had to go to the hospital and get meds. one pregnancy i had it the whole time and was even sick during labor and up to about a week or so after! stinkin hormones! :sick:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pez, I'm feeling a lot better now. :flower:

Well, ladies, even though I told myself I would wait until Saturay to test, I broke down and tested today (11 dpo) and it looks like it *might* be a faint, faint, faint positive. Of course I used this same brand (Wondfo) and got a false positive in June, and it's also so faint that I can't capture it on camera, so I'm not getting my hopes up. :dohh:

Here's my best attempt at getting a picture. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=47351


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i thought i couldnt see it til i lightened it. i think i see it!!!:flower: hope thats it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Blessed. I think I can see it best when I tilt the screen. But now do you see why I'm not getting my hopes, up? :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Chez - Don't EVER think you are rubbing it in our faces. I know I am so excited for you and Youngwife and I know that when I finally get my BFP I will want to share my happiness with everyone here too without feeling like I am doing something wrong!

Yikes about the food poisoning, Spiffy, but glad you are feeling better!

AFM - Now 1 full day late for AF. Totally not crossing my fingers though as we only DTD ONE time ALL month! lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Thanks, Blessed. I think I can see it best when I tilt the screen. But now do you see why I'm not getting my hopes, up? :haha:

your not out yet hun!

skadi- it only takes once! :test:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, everyone. I know I'm a little late to the party, but I am TTC and my son is not quite 9 months old. I am eager to get going on #2 because I'm 30 and we want our kids to be close in age. We hope to have at least 2, but we always talk about having 3. It took us over a year to conceive Ozzy, so that's just one more reason why we are starting so early.

I'm near the end of my first cycle since giving birth, but I think I missed my fertile window while we were away visiting friends (sleeping on their living room floor on a squeaky air mattress, so kind of hard to DTD! lol!).

Now I'm suuuuuper irritable and my temp dropped this morning so I think AF is coming soon. Boo.

Anyway, it'd be nice to have buddies who are TTC before the one year mark. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Blessed. :flower:

Skadi, I'm eager for you to test! Like Blessed said, it only takes one little swimmer! :spermy:

Welcome, Harley! I hope #2 doesn't take as long as #1 did, that way you can make sure you get #3 in there afterwards! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi there, I've been lurking on this thread for a bit now and thought it was about time I said hello! There aren't many of us crazy enough to try for two under two lol DS is 5 1/2 months and we've been trying for number two for the past 2 months. I got my cycle back right quick after birth but unfortunately I have a late ovulation and unbelievably short LP. I'm EBF which I'm sure has a lot to do with it. I'm taking agnus castus and B-complex in hopes of getting some results but nothing yet. We start solids soon so I have hope that might help too.


----------



## ChezTunes

Blessed - Oh, I'm dreading having it in the next one already, nevermind in 8! :sick: I feel for you!!

Spiffy - I'm crossing EVERYTHING for you that this is it! :happydance:

Skadi - Thank you, it means a lot that you ladies have and continue to be so supportive! :hugs: Like the other ladies have said, it only takes that one lucky swimmer! :winkwink:

Harley Quinn & MrsStutler - WELCOME! :hi:


----------



## ezbabydust

:kiss::hugs:Hiya Ladies 
Harley Quinn & MrsStutler welcome!!

Spiffy sorry to hear about your food poisoning. Ive had that a few years ago and i honestly felt like i was gna die!:nope: not good hope youve had a full recovery. Looks like your in with a real good chance this month! Keep testing- Im excitttttedddddd for you!!:baby:

Chez:happydance: awwww glad to hear your bubba is active n happy in there! The wait was long for you:hugs: but well worth it! Keep talking about your pregnancy to us i love hearing about how your doing, theres no shame in wonderful pregnancy.No nose rubbing here!! I cant wait to be bump buddies with all of you!!!

Pie i know about the pill messing up the hormones. When i took it i was such a bitch them hormones were horrid. Anyway :winkwink: sound like your having a superb amount of fun so fingers crossed for you! Cover all those bases lol.

Blessedmoma :hugs: i know what it feels like when your cycles off...glad your gna get your AF soon though.....maybe you'll ovulate sooner when you start weaning. I think i did when i started or it certaintley has helped anyway.

Skadi- hows your beautiful lo? fingers crossed for you hun!! :) xx

Oh gosh this is gna be a long post- 
As for me well- where do i bloody start!
When i 'thought i had ovulated on that sunday it seems i didnt! Seems my body was gearing up for ovulation and not quite ovulated successfully.
I know this because i purchased a Clearblue Ovulation Kit with 20 Sticks brand new in seal wrap on ebay for £12.60 on ebay (normal price £40:happydance: ) from a newly preggie lady. 
I just couldnt resist and tested the day after i received it (yesterday) and got a SMIlLEY FACE( which means its time to have sex for 48hours) I could not beleive it! I have been using the other ovulation tests anyway for the last 4 days and was getting darker and darker tests almost positive which confused
me a lot. That was another reason why i did the Clearblue smiley test-to rile out any doubt...
So now myself and OH are going for it :winkwink: Im so glad i got that Clearblue test!! 
Seems my cycle is gna be a long one this month so no point testing on Monday like i had planned, testing in Sept if im correct.
I hope i am and weve managed to catch the eggy!! 

Hope youve read my extra long post :haha: i just had to get that all out!!
I was disappointed and excited all at the same time. Such conflicting emotions.

Oh and my sister had a miscarriage 4 weeks ago and ovulated straight after. Shes now pregnant again!! Whoop!!!!!!!!!!! :)

xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, your poor sister! :( But yay, another baby on the way for her! :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you too, I hope you caught that eggy! :baby:


----------



## ezbabydust

Thanks chez after that heartbreak im SUPER excited for her!! Got a really good feelng in my bones!!! xxx :) :) :)

Chez have you managed to figure out how to get your scan piccie on here? I have no clue either!!

xxx


----------



## Pielette

Wow lots to catch up on! Welcome Harley and MrsStutler! 

Ooh spiffy I hope you've caught that egg! I must admit I can't see a line on the pic but I am crap at seeing lines it must be said. How many dpo are you now?

Chez yay for your wriggler! :happydance: So glad all is good with the newest monkey. Sorry to hear you're still feeling rubbish, morning sickness sucks. I had almost constant nausea for the first ten weeks with my LO, really hope it's a bit better next time. Hate it.

Ez how funny is that! Good thing you got those tests, it seems the only way to be certain is to do it all, track your temp, EWCM and use ov sticks. Drives me nuts so I'm trying to just have a lot of sex :haha: It's exhausting though. Haven't tested yet today so going to do that shortly. 

Wow about your sister! Very glad she fell again straight after. 

And now a mini rant from me - some evil bug has bitten my right leg and left three huge red 'mounds', they are so itchy they're waking me up at night and I am literally going insane! Argh! :growlmad:


----------



## ChezTunes

ezbabydust said:


> Thanks chez after that heartbreak im SUPER excited for her!! Got a really good feelng in my bones!!! xxx :) :) :)
> 
> Chez have you managed to figure out how to get your scan piccie on here? I have no clue either!!
> 
> xxx

I know how to do it when it's on my computer, it's just I my phone is a dinosaur and I've lost my camera somewhere since DD was born :haha: I have to wait until DF is home now to get the picture, as it's on his phone and he has it in work. I must say the picture is not that good as LO would not keep still and my bladder wasn't full enough... I REALLY needed a wee and HAD to go when I got to the hospital but I thought I had plenty of time to refil as we were there early. The US dept. was also running early :dohh: 

When you "reply with quote" there's a picture of a paperclip, click that and then click "browse" and find your picture, then "upload" - If that's any help. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol chez- the one time they are running early :dohh: they are always late for me and i sit there with my bladder busting at the seams. some day im gonna pee all over the table! 

welcome mrs and harley :hi:

ez- so glad to hear about your sis! and yay for ov even though you thought it was almost time for testing. at least you know so you dont test and stay confused thinking your late :wacko: that wouldve been a headache! im actually not having messed up cycles. i havent started cycling at all since my last baby. its only me guessing about whats going on lol.

i think my body is just trying to start cycling again, but it may be a while. my LO eats all the time. we gave him some single grain baby oatmeal for a few days but he acted like it upset his tummy so were gonna wait a few months and try again. :coffee:


----------



## ChezTunes

Blessed - Uch, tell me about it :dohh: Even the U/S Lady said to me, "we're running EARLY for a change!" I was just thinking, "blooming typical, just my luck too." :haha: 

ETA: I blame DF for giving me the go-ahead, insisted we had planty of time to refill! :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pielette said:


> And now a mini rant from me - some evil bug has bitten my right leg and left three huge red 'mounds', they are so itchy they're waking me up at night and I am literally going insane! Argh! :growlmad:

Icky! That is just the worst. I hope you find some relief. (This is where I would use a "sad yep" smiley if there was one!)



ChezTunes said:


> I must say the picture is not that good as LO would not keep still and my bladder wasn't full enough... I REALLY needed a wee and HAD to go when I got to the hospital but I thought I had plenty of time to refil as we were there early. The US dept. was also running early :dohh:

Ugh. Waiting around while you have to pee is horrible. I was in so much pain. They had told me to drink like 4 glasses of water an hour before. I drank one bottle on the way there (half hour drive) and had to pee the worst I've ever had to go in my entire life. We waited around so long that I peed THREE TIMES before the US (managed to just let a little bit out each time) and then when the technician tried to find the baby my huge bladder was IN THE WAY. I had to go pee again so she could find the baby. I was so glad because I was almost in tears it hurt so bad, but I was also really mad because it meant I could have peed earlier! Crazy times. 



ezbabydust said:

> I just couldnt resist and tested the day after i received it (yesterday) and got a SMIlLEY FACE( which means *its time to have sex for 48hours*

Whoa! Make sure you take a break somewhere in there. Maybe have a snack or something. ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley Quinn said:


> ezbabydust said:
> 
> I just couldnt resist and tested the day after i received it (yesterday) and got a SMIlLEY FACE( which means *its time to have sex for 48hours*
> 
> Whoa! Make sure you take a break somewhere in there. Maybe have a snack or something. ;)Click to expand...

:haha: That made me laugh!

Well, either my temperature is still screwed up from being sick (although my fever has been gone for a little while now) or my chart just went triphastic!

Pie, sorry about your evil bug bites. The funny thing is, I used to get these red bumps on my legs that looked like bug bites when I was pregnant.

Chez, looking forward to seeing your little one!

EZ, have you heard that when you're pregnant, it can turn your opks positive? If I were you, I'd be tempted to test anyway. Of course, I'm always tempted to test!:blush:

Oh, and welcome Mrs. Stutler! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow that looks like a good chart spiffy! have you tested today??

:test::test::test:


----------



## Pielette

That chart looks really good spiffy! Even to my amateur eye!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:


> wow that looks like a good chart spiffy! have you tested today??
> 
> :test::test::test:

Well, I don't have fmu, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow. I'll probably use another internet cheapie tomorrow and save my frer for Saturday. I really hope I'm not getting my hopes up for nothing...


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Ladies... Now 2 days late but I'm not going to test until I am certain. No signs of AF at all though. 

Uh oh Baby Tantrum!


----------



## MrsStutler

Pielette- I know just how you feel with the bug bites! I have about 6 little itchy bumps on my inner thigh, and a couple on my legs. It's driving me insane!

Spiffy-that chart does look quite good!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks MrsStutler, I'm now hoping they're not infected cos they've gone all weird and blotchy, and the size of a saucer, grr. Thing is if they're infected won't I need antibiotics? And I really don't want to take antibiotics cos of potential beans!

Ooh skadi, two days late? Sounding good! Got my fingers crossed for you!

I'm sat here waiting for Toyota to pick up the car for a MOT and service. Going to be one hell of an expensive week cos the other car had its MOT and service yesterday and it cost us £700. Didn't surprise me though, we're kind of running that one into the ground. 

I hate being without the car though cos it means I'm stuck at home. 

CD22 and no ovulation yet, according to the sticks. I'm hoping they won't miss it, but at least with all the DTD I should be covered. 

Spiffy when are you going to test again?


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh maaan! I forgot to get DF to put the picture on here :dohh: Thursday is our food shopping night so was just totally wiped! :sleep: I'll get him to do it tonight though! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Chez can't wait to see the piccy!

Woohoo :happydance: Just got a positive on an ov stick. That means next 24-48 hours right? Do you think any swimmers from Tuesday night would still be in the running? :haha: Going to DTD tonight as well but just wondering.


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> Chez can't wait to see the piccy!
> 
> Woohoo :happydance: Just got a positive on an ov stick. That means next 24-48 hours right? Do you think any swimmers from Tuesday night would still be in the running? :haha: Going to DTD tonight as well but just wondering.

I've never used ov sticks or done any temp'ing or anything like that, just NTNP so I'm no good to give any advice :haha: I just wanted to wish you happy babydancing! :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- i think it depends on the brand you use as to how long after you ov. i used some that were 24-48 and some that only went up to 36 hrs. i would bet tues would still be in the running, but its good you are dtd tonight :thumbup: yay! praying this is it for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies! I'm aiming to make monkey number 2 this weekend :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I've got everything crossed for you!

Pie, yay! Ovulation at last! Swim, swimmers, swim! :winkwink:

Well, some bad news from me. I decided to test yesterday (not fmu...but thanks to mild dehydration, I easily managed a 5-6 hour pee hold) and it looked just like the test from the day before. So either, they're just stupid evaps, or duds. They're from a batch of Wondfo's that have been reported to be bad, so I'm hoping they're just duds.

But that's not the worst news. I'm still sick! On Wednesday, I felt a lot better than Tuesday (which was a nightmare) so I said, "Yay, I'm getting better!", but I still didn't feel great. Well, Thursday still wasn't any improvement, in fact, I tried to drink a fruit smoothie and ended up running to the bathroom all evening. I also still have no appetite. So yesterday when I got that nice, high temperature in the morning that made my chart look so good, I was thinking the fever had gone, but this morning it was a whole degree higher than yesterday morning (99.4, which classifies as a mild fever), so I have to discard that temp for yesterday, assuming it was the sickness that made it higher. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry spiffy! :hugs: too bad its not early symptoms. my last pregnancy i woke up sick and dizzy on 9 dpo. tested and got an extremely light bfp on frer.

hope your better very soon!!!


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy that's rubbish, I'm sorry :hugs: Really hope you start feeling better soon. Have you been to th doctor at all?


----------



## ChezTunes

Hope you're better soon, Spiffy! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I actually don't have a docto (I hardly ever get sick!), and since it's already Friday, and most offices close Friday at 5pm (hubby doesn't get home with the car until 3pm), I think it's unlikely I'll be able to get in to see anyone until next week, and by then, I really hope I'm better. :(

The funny thing is, I've already had two people half-jokingly ask me if I was pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

I would imagine a couple of days will make the world of difference spiffy, but it's horrible waiting for that to happen! It's especially awful when you have a baby to look after cos we can't just go to bed and wait it out :hugs: 

I keep having people ask me that actually, and when are you going to have another and so on. It does make me chuckle because I act like it's the most ridiculous thing I've heard, so I know when I do fall and announce it it'll be a big surprise. 

Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, I had sharp cramps on my left side for about two hours on and off, around 6pm till 8pm. We DTD at about 10pm, plus I hope there were still some viable swimmers in there from Tuesday, so fingers crossed we've caught that egg!


----------



## ChezTunes

I've blanked out my name as we're yet to tell DF's family and my dad's side, plus I'm not comfortable with keeping it on there on the web. :shrug: I might've mentioned before, DF's mum isn't home from work until Monday and we can't tell her then as my parents go away that day, which means we have the house to ourselves (first time since having DD!) and my dad only got home from work Thursday and I don't wanna risk telling him, because he might blab to someone while he's out having a drink! :dohh: Can't risk it getting to DF's mum before he tells her... She's not gonna be happy as it is! :nope:

ETA: IT'S NOT UPLOADING! :blush: I'll keep this post here and keep trying! :thumbup:

ETA#2: YAY, it worked! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scandex.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

yay chez- what a gorgeous baby!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

pie- yay for ov, catch that egg :thumbup::D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I hope those swimmers found their target! :thumbup:

Chez, thanks for showing us your cute little beanie! :flower:

Well, ladies, AF showed up this morning, right on schedule. At least she had the decency to show up before I wasted one of my frers. :nope:

This next month, I'm not temping, stressing, or testing early. Thanks to charting this month, I now know that I actually ovulate the day after I get my ovulation cramps, so that's all the info I need from here on out. I'll just make sure we dtd as soon as I feel those cramps, plus the next day, and hope for the best. *If* my period is late, then I'll test, but not before.


----------



## Pezkin

Hi everyone - sorry I've not been here for a couple of days. I have been quite poorly with a cold so have been resting whenever LO will allow me too. No sign of AF yet and it was due yesterday. I haven't been able to test yet as we haven't been out to the shops - but I will do asap, maybe tomorrow! Some part of me is too worried to though as it will be definitive then as to whether this month was successful or not - eep!

Spiffy - I am so sorry that AF has shown up :( Very best of luck to you next month - make sure you treat yourself to something nice.

Hello to our new members - Harley Quinn and and Mrs Stutler! Best of luck to you both - keep us updated with how everything is going :)

Chez - aww yey for your picture! So very very pleased that everything is looking so positive and well for you! Good luck with telling the family eventually - I'm not even pregnant yet and already worried about it, lol.

Ezbabydust - aw that is wonderful news for your sister! Big congratulations to her - you must all be thrilled. And I hope you did manage to catch that egg :)

Skadi - any news yet?! You have been quiet since saying you were 2 days late - you're keeping us in suspense, lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pez. I just sent the hubby out to get some sushi, since it's one of my favorite foods, and because I actually have an appetite for the first time in many days. I hope this is it for you, Pez! Looking forward to a :bfp: post from you pretty soon!

And you, too, Skadi!


----------



## ezbabydust

Sorry to hear that you've been ill Pez and Spiffy :( wishing you both a speedy recovery! 
LOVE sushi spiffy, good choice!! Healthy and filling! Relaxed approch nxt cycle no temping might ease the pressure a bit of TTC (temping sounds very technical) hard becuz we just want a bubba NOW!! Urgh
Pez I heard that cold symptoms can appear before a BFP so dnt wanna get your hopes up but I hope a lil baby bean is behind the reason for feeling rough lol! Will be stalking to see if its a BFP for you hun. 

Pie will be praying that u make ur 2nd monkey!! Testing in around 2weeks then like me?


----------



## ezbabydust

Chez hun what an adorable piccie, bubs looks all curled up in there. Lovely scan. X


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi?????? 

pez- :test::test::test:

spiffy- so so sorry hun! :hugs:

i have been cramping since tuesday but still nothing. my cycles havent returned at all. i keep thinking my first pp af is gonna start, but it hasnt. dont know what all the cramping is for then :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

So sorry AF showed up spiffy :hugs: I suppose at least she didn't keep you waiting and drive you mad with it. I found temping pretty stressful to be honest so maybe it would be better to stop. Fingers crossed for you for next cycle.

Pez... Test test test! And once more for luck... Test! :haha:

And skadi what's happening? Can't wait for an update!

Aw chez I'm so happy for you, lovely little bean! How's the morning sickness?

Blessed I hope your cycles sort themselves out soon!

Thanks ez, yep about two weeks for me too! I got three positive OPKs, two yesterday and one this afternoon. This evening was negative so my guess is I actually ovulated this morning ish.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, more bad news. My LO is now sick, too. It turns out it wasn't food poisoning, it's enterovirus. LO had a temperature of 101.5 (thats approximately 38.6 celsius) so we took her to the urgent care, and they told us thats likely what we both have. I was really hoping it wasn't going to be contagious and that she might stay healthy. It's so hard to see her feeling so ill. :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no spiffy! i cant stand to see my kids sick. i hope she gets better VERY quick! praying for her :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

Pielette said:


> So sorry AF showed up spiffy :hugs: I suppose at least she didn't keep you waiting and drive you mad with it. I found temping pretty stressful to be honest so maybe it would be better to stop. Fingers crossed for you for next cycle.
> 
> Pez... Test test test! And once more for luck... Test! :haha:
> 
> And skadi what's happening? Can't wait for an update!
> 
> Aw chez I'm so happy for you, lovely little bean! How's the morning sickness?
> 
> Blessed I hope your cycles sort themselves out soon!
> 
> Thanks ez, yep about two weeks for me too! I got three positive OPKs, two yesterday and one this afternoon. This evening was negative so my guess is I actually ovulated this morning ish.

The sickness is still here. My appatite hasn't quite returned but I make a snack when it gets too much and I do feel better for it for a few hours! I though last time was bad... :sick: This it's a nightmare but SO SO SO worth it. :cloud9:


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ugh, more bad news. My LO is now sick, too. It turns out it wasn't food poisoning, it's enterovirus. LO had a temperature of 101.5 (thats approximately 38.6 celsius) so we took her to the urgent care, and they told us thats likely what we both have. I was really hoping it wasn't going to be contagious and that she might stay healthy. It's so hard to see her feeling so ill. :cry:

So sorry you and your LO are having such a rough time, Spiffy! :hugs: It's awful when they even have a cold!! :nope:


----------



## Pielette

Sorry to hear your LO is now sick too spiffy. Got a similar unhappy monkey on my hands, he's been running a temperature since last night, off his food, very upset. He even fell asleep on me earlier which he hasn't done since he was about 3 months old.

I thought it was teething related but now I'm not sure. Got an appointment at 3pm with the out of hours doc at the hospital to see what's wrong. Hate seeing him like this :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, Pielette, I hope both our LOs feel better soon. As a mother you want to make everything better, and when you can't, you just feel so helpless. :(


----------



## MrsStutler

:cry: Poor sick little ones! Babies shouldn't be able to get sick, it's just to heartbreaking. My little guy and I caught a cold when he was only 2 months and it was pure misery for about two weeks:nope: sick babes are no fun. Hope everybody starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Skadi

Chez &#8211; Aww Great Scan! Can we start taking bets on Gender now? I say Girl! 

Spiffy &#8211; Sorry about getting your AF and your LO getting sick!


...Well I'm now 5 days late. 2 days ago I thought for sure I was on my AF to the point where I kept running into the bathroom to check but I didn't so much as even spot! The cramping was awful but it went away by the next day.

I refuse to test yet though, it just seems like wishful thinking and I am NTNP because I don't want the stress of all the testing TTC brings. I told myself that this Friday if I am still late I will go get a dollar store test.


----------



## Pielette

Skadi that sounds very promising! Keep us posted!

Well we had a real day of it yesterday :nope: Saw the out of hours doc at 3pm, he couldn't find any reason for the high temperature so he sent us to the paediatric unit at the hospital. Again checked him over and couldn't find a reason, we stayd there for a few hours so they could take a urine sample. He was upset on and off all day, he wasn't happy unless one of us was carrying him which is so unlike him. 

Eventually they sent us home and said we could bring back the urine sample later rather than wait around. Gave us ibuprofen and told us to give him calpol and ibuprofen together at 9.30. So we put him to bed as normal at 7 and had to get him up at 9.30, he was the hottest he'd ever been, 40 degrees :nope: Gave him the medicine and he went straight back to sleep, then had to disturb him again an hour and a half later to see if it had brought the temperature down. Thankfully it had, he was about 37.4 degrees then, still a bit warm for him but much better.

We still don't know why but he seems better today, he's had half his normal breakfast which is good cos yesterday he barely ate anything. The only thing I can think is maybe he's been fighting a virus. Seeing that 40 degrees was the scariest thing :cry: He hasn't been ill before, ever, so I guess we've been lucky in that respect but it was horrible. My DH barely slept last night through worry. I pretty much passed out, wasn't expecting to but think I was absolutely exhausted from it all.

How's your LO doing spiffy?


----------



## Pezkin

Just a quick update from me - I'll put together a big reply later today!

Did a test this morning as I'm now 3 days late and got a BFN :( Pretty disheartening! No AF still yet though. Perhaps my cycles are still out of wack since having LO, they have been a little odd some months. 

Popping out to the shops later for some wine and a takeaway tonight. 

Pielette and Spiffy - I hope your babies get better soon! It is so awful when they are poorly. Lots of hugs and good wishes for them.


----------



## ChezTunes

CAN I JUST GET A HIGH 5 FOR *12 WEEKS* TODAY! :happydance:

Spiffy & Pie - Oh, your poor little loves! :hugs: I hope they're much better soon!!

Skadi - Does sound promising, but I'm like you... I like to wait it out and make sure! Would love to have asked on here about baby's gender but I don't think they scan's good enough... :shrug:

Pez - Sorry about your disheartening BFN! :hugs:

:dust:

ETA: If anyone does wanna guess baby's gender, feel free!! :thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

So turns out DF's mum isn't home until late Tuesday night so he decided to call her this afternoon as I'm telling my dad today. She went ballistic, insulted us, and told him that she "couldn't speak to him right now," because she's "fuming!" I was upset, then I got angry... Now I'm still angry and abit upset, but find her reaction totally pathetic. Almost laughable! 

Our sitution is by no means ideal, but I feel hurt for our babies' sakes. :cry: We're on a housing list, so still staying with my parents. I don't have a job because they're hard to come by here and I didn't have one by the time I was no longer able to look for work... This is embarressing enough, nevermind having it thrown in my face. She went as far as saying we were going to end up like a family in her street who have LOTS of kids and sponge benefits. I am unemployed through no fault or want of my own and it depresses me when people think so. :cry: DF works full time. I think she thinks I take advantage of his money but I do not and would never! We go halves on everything and I buy most of DD's stuff.

My blood is boiling again now... :growlmad: I'm gonna go calm down, sorry! :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my chez im so sorry. try to be calm for your babies sake. you should try to not live by what others think of you. a baby is a blessing, no matter who thinks otherwise.

DH and i always believed we are one, so any money either of us make belongs to both of us. we dont do the my money/your money or my things/your things stuff. to us, that is just a way for the world to divide us. 

believe me we have had our share of bad reactions from family and friends when we announce a pregnancy. people are pretty much ok with you having 3 kids or so. once you hit 4+ they act like your doing something wrong lol. if God sees us fit to have 30 kids, then by God thats how many we will have! He always provides for us. the funny thing is that some of the people who makes bad comments actually have borrowed money from us. we never make them pay anything back. we dont receive any assistance or anything like that. our children are very well taken care of and we make a point of teaching them manners and politeness. we believe in living our life to glorify God. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts. :flower:

Chez, that's horrible! I'm so sorry you have to deal with that, especially when family should be the _most_ supportive. Once you get closer to having that baby, though, she's start getting excited to have another grand-baby, I'm sure, and once he/she is born, she'll be totally in love and won't even remember all this stuff she's saying now. On a different note, congrats on hitting 12 weeks! :happydance:

Blessed, my DH and I feel exactly like you do about money. It sure is a nice feeling, knowing that you're in it together, no matter what. :flower:

Skadi, way to go for having patience! I waited until I was 9 days late to test last time I was pregnant, and got two very nice pink lines. Fingers crossed for you!

Pez, that's so disappointing! I would wait a few more days and then re-test, and if it's still a bfn, then maybe your body did something weird this cycle and you'll just have to wait it out. I hope it's just a shy bean! :thumbup:

Pielette, I know how you feel. It's so hard having a sick baby. This is my LO's first real sickness, too. That was a really high temperature! And here I was, getting scared about 38.6. :blush: Thankfully, my LO's fever has gone away, although she's still throwing up. She also has horrible constipation, which I wasn't expecting. She was pushing so hard the other day that she made her little bum bleed. It was so sad. :cry: I hope both our babies get feeling better quick!


----------



## Skadi

Chez - What a horrible reaction! I will never understand why people react to the news of a baby like that. Seriously.

Blessed - You are so lucky to have so many children in your life. :)

Spiffy - I think the only real reason I have patience this time around is because I'm really just too busy with Keira and everything else to worry about it! lol


----------



## Pezkin

Chez - omg I am SO angry for you! That is such a terrible reaction to get from someone - and I very much hope that once the news settles down she rightly feels awful for everything she said! It was no doubt shock that caused such an outburst but I'd be fuming as well. I hope you are okay and you have not let it upset nor get to you too much. 

Have you told your dad today? Did you get a better response from him? I really hope so.

Don't let anyone ruin this for you and your OH.


----------



## ChezTunes

Thank you, Ladies! I don't know what I'd do without you and my cousin right now. DF too obviously but I can't exactly say too much without upsetting him, it's his mother... 

Pez - We've told my dad and his OH and they are pleased for us :) 

DF's older brother and his OH are happy for us too. His younger brother is being weird about it, like we've done something wrong. Saying he'd text his mum to make sure she's ok... What on Earth?! He also asked DF if he was happy about it! 

I might've said this before but it peeves me so much as DF's mother had all her kids by the time she was 21, all 3 of them! There's only 15months between DF and his younger brother and 2 years between DF and his older brother... I'm 24, will be 25 when this LO is born. DF had just turned 23, my toyboy. :winkwink: So it's not like we're too young!


----------



## Skadi

Don't worry Chez, my mom flipped out at first when I told her I was pregnant with Keira. She realised she was being stupid though and made me come back to tell her again the next day as if I hadn't told her already to make up for it and even gave me flowers! lol (I was 29 at the time)

I know if I get pregnant again before Keira is 1 my mom will flip out again but come around to it. lol


----------



## Pielette

Oh chez, just you ignore it, she'll come round and don't worry about waiting for that to happen. I hate how it seems like we become public property when we start doing 'grownup' things, has anyone noticed that? Someone always has an opinion. When you get married people always want to tell you who to invite, where to have it, what to wear, bleurgh. And then when you get pregnant thy have another set of bloody opinions! Not interested. If you're happy and your OH is happy that is the only thing that matters. A baby is the biggest blessing, the two of you are truly blessed to have one and one on the way. Massive hugs :hugs: 

Blessed I'm starting to think I would love a big family like yours! No idea when we'll stop now, I am so in love with motherhood I'm not sure I want to stop having babies at the 3 mark like I planned!

Sorry to hear you got a bfn pez, could be just a little early though so keeping my fingers crossed for you. Are you going to test again soon?

Skadi I cannot believe how incredibly patient you are, I'm so impressed!

How is your LO doing spiffy? Still throwing up? Poor little mite with the constipation :nope: it's so hard when they're babies cos I guess they just don't understand why they don't feel well.

Well Noah is doing ok. His temperature has calmed down but that could be just because he's having three hours between each dose of medicine now. We had to get him up last night at 2am to give him some ibuprofen and bless him he was not impressed! Went straight back to sleep though. His temp is now hovering around 36/37 today, big improvement on 39.2 yesterday. I guess it must be some sort of viral infection but I hate how long it's taking to go away. Can't stand seeing him upset :cry:

So in all this madness I kind of forgot to obsess over whether we got lucky or not this cycle. I did think to myself earlier oh I must be about 3 days past ovulation now... Seems like a long time to wait grr. How are you doing ez?


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- i hope she doesnt flip out again lol. at least she made up for it last time :flower:

pie- i hope he feels better very soon! praying for him :hugs:

we love having a big family. i stopped after my first 2 and didnt want more. dr said i was too young to have my tubes tied. had a surprise bfp with #3, thats why there is 7 yrs between my 2nd and 3rd. im so glad the dr wouldnt tie my tubes now. i would have missed out on so much!

alyana irene, 13, oct 15 1998
felicia nicole, 12, may 11 2000
peyton michael, 5, june 21 2007
jaxon keely, 2, dec 16 2009
nathon daniel, 1, feb 21 2011
mason elijah, 6 mos, mar 6 2012


----------



## Skadi

A week late but SHE has come. Grrr.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Skadi! I'm so sorry to hear that the witch has got you after such a promising wait! :hugs: Well, because you waited, at least you didn't waste as many tests as I did. :dohh:

September will be the month for us! :thumbup:

Blessed, that's amazing. I'm glad you didn't get your tubes tied. Isn't it great when you look back and see God's hand in your life? :)

Pielette, my LO is still sick, although she hasn't thrown up for a day now. Unfortunately the poor thing has a bladder infection and is now on antibiotics. :( I'm glad your LO's fever is coming down. Hopefully this won't last much longer for either of our LO's.


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh poor babies! I really hope they're well soon! :hugs:

Skadi - Shame she caught you this time... Fingers crossed for next month for you!

:dust: Dust to all!


----------



## Pielette

That's so lovely blessed! Amazing to think what you would have missed out on if you had had your tubes tied!

Oh so sorry skadi :hugs: As spiffy said at least it meant you didn't waste any tests. Fingers crossed for September instead :flower:

Thanks chez, it's so draining. Oh sorry to hear your LO now has a bladder infection spiffy :nope: They're so uncomfortable, bless her, poor wee mite.


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- so sorry, hopefully next month! :hugs:

chez- He is so good!!! :flower:

pie- im so thankful the dr wouldnt tie my tubes! we hope for many more kids :cloud9:


----------



## Skadi

lol Spiffy that's exactly why I waited! Just a weird cycle.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, apparently having a weird, longer cycle that get's your hopes up is a right of passage after giving birth, since you, me, EZ, and Pielette have all had it happen to us recently. :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Chez, I am so sorry to hear about the negative reaction you got. Glad you also have supportive friends and family around you. 



Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, apparently having a weird, longer cycle that get's your hopes up is a right of passage after giving birth, since you, me, EZ, and Pielette have all had it happen to us recently. :wacko:

Tell me about it. I'm on day 44 of my first cycle since giving birth. I'm sooo tempted to test, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated just 14 days (or fewer) ago. I'm also fairly certain we missed our chance this time around. It's hard having long, irregular cycles. Ovulating fewer times per year means fewer chances to get pregnant. Boo!


----------



## Pezkin

Well, still no AF for me. I am going to test again in a few days if there is nothing in the meantime. I am a little reluctant to do one before then as we were so disappointed with the BFN! I guess I am joining the "long weird cycle after birth" club!

Pielette - how is Noah doing now? Poor little mite! On the mend I hope by now!

Blessed - wow what a thought of how different things may have been for you had you had your tubes tied in the past. I just noticed all your babies names by the way - they are all great!

Skadi - I am sorry that AF caught you - but be pleased that you can start another cycle at least. I wish she would come and rear her ugly head here too just so I can get started on the next one too. So annoying.

Harley Quinn - CD44! Wow! That is a long one! Are you like me and holding on to the glimmer of hope? I try not to get too hopeful as we have already had a BFN but it is hard when AF has not yet come along.

Chez - have you heard anything more from your MiL yet?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, it is long, but it's pretty 'normal' for me. My cycles are never the same length, and they are never as short as 28 days. I'm definitely not holding out hope right now, and I'm not going to test just yet (don't want to waste even a $1.25 test! lol).


----------



## ChezTunes

Pezkin said:


> Well, still no AF for me. I am going to test again in a few days if there is nothing in the meantime. I am a little reluctant to do one before then as we were so disappointed with the BFN! I guess I am joining the "long weird cycle after birth" club!
> 
> Pielette - how is Noah doing now? Poor little mite! On the mend I hope by now!
> 
> Blessed - wow what a thought of how different things may have been for you had you had your tubes tied in the past. I just noticed all your babies names by the way - they are all great!
> 
> Skadi - I am sorry that AF caught you - but be pleased that you can start another cycle at least. I wish she would come and rear her ugly head here too just so I can get started on the next one too. So annoying.
> 
> Harley Quinn - CD44! Wow! That is a long one! Are you like me and holding on to the glimmer of hope? I try not to get too hopeful as we have already had a BFN but it is hard when AF has not yet come along.
> 
> Chez - have you heard anything more from your MiL yet?

Not yet. DF's going there today... :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- i hope everything goes ok today! 

pez- thank you! DH and i love picking names :flower:

having a baby can really throw your hormones out of whack. i hope the long cycles get better ladies! 

i still havent had any cycles. coming up on 6 months. i was very wishy washy about whether i was ready or not for our next. i tend to go back and forth. im feeling a lot of peace about it now. i really feel like im ready for the next, just waiting on the Lord!


----------



## ChezTunes

Things went ok, thanks. She's not over the moon and DF had another mouth full but she's not disowned him or anything! 

_In other news:_ I've been feeling those little bubbles over the last few days but wanted to be sure that it wasn't wind... They say second time's easier to tell! :blush: I'm now sure what I'm feeling is LO. :cloud9: We finally got a HB on our AngelSounds doppler lastnight too!! :happydance: Was a little faint due to the wooshing of my arteries/the placenta (plus I'm not the slimmest of people :wacko: ) but there it was! :dance:

How are you ladies? :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- glad she didnt disown him :haha: its so great to feel those first tiny movements and always fab to hear the hb :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, glad you got to hearbeat and feel some flutters! Feeling the baby move is definately something I'm looking forward to again. :flower:

Well, AF is finally making her departure. This period was twice as long and twice as heavy as the other periods I've had since giving birth. Its like she showed up to tell me that I wasn't pregnant, and then beat me around a little just to really drive the point home. :growlmad:

Pez, any sign of AF? Have you tested again?

Pie and EZ, how much longer do you both have until testing time?


----------



## Pielette

I second that blessed, great names! Hope your cycle comes back in soon. How many bubbas do you think you'll have blessed? I think it's lovely just letting God decide :flower:

Well I'm glad it wasn't awful chez, although I still think she should keep her opinions to herself! Ooh yay for feeling the newest LO! :cloud9: 

Spiffy that sucks :hugs: My periods have been much heavier since having Noah and I hate it, they used to be lovely and light. Grr. 

Testing in just over a week if I can hold out! The monkey's illness has taken my mind off it a bit, thankfully he's on the mend and seems to be much happier in himself. I think he's got a bit of an illness hangover, he's more tired than normal. Usually he gets up between 6.30am and 7am but lately he's been sleeping until I wake him up at 7. 

In other news, two of my best friends have asked if they can buy our flat. Cautiously hopeful :thumbup: We're still looking for our dream house and will go ahead with it once we find it, if the flat doesn't sell we'll get a mortgage and cover it with rent.


----------



## Harley Quinn

ooooh, i miss those little flutters! so happy for you, chez. i remember feeling those phantom kicks for a few weeks after ozzy was born; that was weird.

i woke up to a bit of spotting this morning, so i think af is here. however, it's slowed down now... i'll wait and see what happens in the next 24 hours, and maybe test if the spotting doesn't pick up. it sure feels like af, though.

when does your temp go down? before or after af starts?


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, AF is finally making her departure. This period was twice as long and twice as heavy as the other periods I've had since giving birth. Its like she showed up to tell me that I wasn't pregnant, and then beat me around a little just to really drive the point home. :growlmad:

this cracks me up!!!!! :D

thanks pie! we have no idea how many we will have. i probably sound silly, but i think its kinda romantic in a way. and it takes away all pressure of ttc or preventing. its really out of our hands. :)

harley- the few times i did bbt my temp dropped in the morning and i would start af that day. i dont have a lot of experience to know if thats a norm though. :shrug: hope its ib for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF is finally making her departure. This period was twice as long and twice as heavy as the other periods I've had since giving birth. Its like she showed up to tell me that I wasn't pregnant, and then beat me around a little just to really drive the point home. :growlmad:
> 
> this cracks me up!!!!! :DClick to expand...

Glad you got a laugh out of it. I was trying to be silly. :winkwink: I've also told my period that it better live it up while it can, because I'm going to be sending it packing for nine months!

Blessed, we've toyed around with the idea of NTNP for the rest of our lives, but we always chicken out. We knew this couple in our church who struggled with infertility for years, and finally one of our church leaders told them that if they promised to never prevent the Lord from sending them children, they would be blessed with kids. Well, their unexplained infertility turned into 10 wonderful kids! :thumbup:

Pie, I hope you can sell your flat and find your dream home! I can't wait to settle down in a permanent home. I've moved around my whole life, and due to finances, I know we're going to be moving for several more years to come until we can afford the house of our dreams.

Harley, I hope the bleeding stops and you get your bfp! If not...well, then you can join me in kicking AF to the gutter in September. :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Melissa. I hope it's IB too, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I've got my fingers crossed, but my hopes at the normal height. :)

Totally off topic, but I see you are from Kansas. Any connection to the Mennonite community down there? I only ask because there is a large Mennonite community in my area and I go to a Mennonite church (not Menno by heritage, though). 

-Rachael

ETA: Spiffy, I just noticed your location. "Yes, I am a Mormon." LOL. I've noticed a lot of people of faith on this site, it's very encouraging!


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- we dont go to a mennonite church but i have seen them around. i was only saved 5 years ago so i dont know too much about the churches around here. we have went to the same one for a while so havent looked around much at others. sorry, wish i had more info hun! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, it's not a big deal. I just thought if you did, we could chat about all things Mennonite - okay, mostly the awesome food. :)

No more blood today, so I'm going to test in the morning. AAAAhhhh!!! I had forgotten what this feels like. I don't like the suspense!


----------



## ChezTunes

Harley - I remember getting those phantom kicks, so weird! :haha: Good luck with testing today!! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies. I posted a picture here because I saw the faintest line this morning. Not sure what to think. I'll probably test again in a few days. (Or tomorrow, if I'm going super crazy and can't stand it!)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo, Harley, I just checked out your test, and it looks promising! If you'd gotten that faint line on a Wondfo, I'd say don't get your hopes up, but because it's a different test, I think it might be the beginning of your :bfp:! I got my first bfp on a dollar store test last time around! :thumbup: Do you have a frer?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I don't have a FRER, but I just might go get one today! I'm dying here!


----------



## ChezTunes

Harley Quinn said:


> Thanks, ladies. I posted a picture here because I saw the faintest line this morning. Not sure what to think. I'll probably test again in a few days. (Or tomorrow, if I'm going super crazy and can't stand it!)

Really does look promising! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

That does look promising Harley!


----------



## blessedmomma

looks good harley!!! cant wait to see an frer :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

I LOVE the dollar store tests! I got my first BFP on one too and I would say are pretty reliable. I would give it a few days before testing again though.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I'm going to wait a few days and then test again with the same brand of test. I just can't bring myself to buy an $18 test that claims to be more accurate, but from what I can tell from looking online is actually the same sensitivity as the dollar store tests. 

Are the FRER really that much better? I feel like 25 mIU/mL is pretty sensitive.


----------



## Pezkin

It's been a while since I was here - it's been a mad week with going back to work. It actually wasn't as horrible a transition as I had expected! Harrison is settling in well at nursery although has picked up a cold there. His cough kept him (and us) up most of last night, bless him.

Harley Quinn - that test does look sooo promising! You're being so patient waiting a few days to test again, hehe!

I still haven't had AF and am now 8 days late, grr. I did another test yesterday and it was another BFN. I guess I'm just having a weird month, to be fair my cycles weren't regular again since having Harrison anyway! Just wish AF would show up so I could move on to the next round!

I hope everyone is doing well - looking forward to hearing of more BFPs in the near future! :)


----------



## ezbabydust

Hope your all well ladies...Spiffy and Pie hope your babies are much much better now.
Im testing next week so still counting the days down. Peeing a lot but that doesn't mean much! Hope your test is a bfp harley.
x


----------



## blessedmomma

hope we see some more bfp's in here real soon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lulu1982

BFP for me yesterday and absolutely no idea how far along I might be! No feeling quite so calm about having 2 under 15 months all of a sudden! Ha!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aaah! I was not expecting this to happen so fast this time around. 

I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I tested today.

:bfp:

Congrats to you, Lulu! Excited to have a buddy. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0302 edit.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ChezTunes

Congratulations, Lulu & Harley! :happydance:


----------



## Pezkin

Big congratulations to you both!

You must be thrilled/excited/daunted all in one go! Very happy for you both :)


----------



## Pielette

Harley and lulu, huge congratulations! Harley that's a fantastic looking test :happydance: So pleased for you! What are the due dates?

Thanks ez, Noah is fine now :flower: Horrible few days and very glad we're through it. I'm getting so anxious to test now! I'm about 8 days past ovulation I think. I keep thinking about trying it but I know I'll most likely end up wasting tests :dohh:


----------



## PitaKat

> Anyone ttc or ntnp before there child is a year old?

I am :hi:

My husband and I waited till we had been married almost 3 years before we started TTC. A couple days after our boy was born, Hubby was talking about having another one! He's 34 and I think maybe he feels like he's getting a late start at having a family. We used condoms for a couple weeks after we started DTD again, and then decided to scrap them and NTNP. I'm exclusively breastfeeding, so it could be awhile before we concieve, but I'm ok with that. I'm ok with whatever happens, I kind of like having it out of my control. I obsess too easily :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I have no clue about my due date yet. I figure I'm somewhere between 4-6 weeks right now; I have to wait until Tuesday to call for a doctor appointment because of the holiday tomorrow. And then it'll probably be a few weeks after that when I'll actually have the scan to determine the due date.

We just told the news to our friends who have a 1 1/2 month old today at lunch. Other than them, you all are the only ones who know so far. The lucky few! Haven't really decided when to tell our families. I might want to wait until after the first scan.


----------



## ezbabydust

Congrats Lulu & Harley!!:) Welcome PitaKat :) 

Hey Pie glad your LO is better now. I just re-read my post and meant to say im testing THIS week not next lol. Thursday or Fri see how long i can hold out for! Bought a new batch of 20 tests and there literally talking to me saying TESTTTTTT!!!!!! Argh! Im 8/9dpo (its been a super long cycle with an attempt at ovulation then a "proper"ovulation few days later)
Would be so nice to be bump buddies;)


----------



## blessedmomma

yay ladies!!!! congrats to both of you!! :happydance::happydance:

welcome pitakat! im in the same boat. ntnp and happy either way :thumbup:


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks so much for the welcome, Ladies :)


----------



## Pielette

Hi Pitakat! Bless your DH, good luck!

Ez that would be amazing, would be two really close due dates! I'm actually going to test this morning, I know it's nuts but I have to scratch the itch!

Close friends of ours just gold us they're expecting and I'm so happy for them, they've been trying for a year! :cloud9: They're only 8 weeks so we've been sworn to secrecy :happydance:


----------



## ezbabydust

You scratched that itch yet Pie?:haha:
Im actually have been really good this morning and havent tested! see how long it lasts....was up 3 times to pee last night and that was a very early sign for me last time when i looked back in hindsight so im :wacko: about that!
x


----------



## ChezTunes

:hi: Hi, PitaKat!! My DF was like that after having our DD, we did start using condoms but that only lasted a few times! :blush: He half-jokes about having 6 but I say no more than 4 but now deep down, I think I'd love to NTNP as long as possible... :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Oh yes ez, I scratched the itch :haha: Of course it came up with nothing but I actually felt better afterwards. It's as if I needed to see it come up with nothing.

What can I say, I'm odd :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Pitakat! :flower:

Huge congrats to Harley and Lulu! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pie and EZ, I can't wait to hear the results of your upcoming tests!

Thanks, Ez, my LO is a lot better now. She's still on antibiotics, but I think she's feeling better. As for me, I'm still waiting to ovulate (should be sometime this week). I'm trying so hard to relax and not think about it, but I think of every month until we got our bfp as a larger gap between our kids, and we want them to be close. If we concieve this month, they'll be 15 months apart.

I hope to see a flood of :bfp:s on here over the next few weeks!


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to see those :bfp: pie and ez!!!!!!

spiffy- i hope you catch the egg this month! :happydance:

chez- hows the pregnancy going??? and hows it going taking care of your LO while pregnant? :hugs:

my LO mason is popping a tooth on bottom. poor little monkey. and my 1 year old is teething again too. my little guys are having some rough nights.:nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Blessed! I hope we catch it, too! For right now we're using Pie's "Operation Continuous Swimmer." :haha: 

I hope your little guys get those teeth through and start feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks blessed I really hope so! I'm terrible, those flipping tests are calling to me constantly at the moment! Trying to distract myself. We saw a lovely house at the weekend which we're considering, it's beautiful and I could just see us and a house full of little monkeys :cloud9: Going to see it again this Sunday. It means stretching our budget but we think it's worth it cos it's head and shoulders above everything else we've seen.

Good luck with Operation CSP spiffy :haha: I'm hoping I'll be able to tell you all it's paid off cos I have to admit its knackering :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Lulu and Harley!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Called and made an appointment for my first visit to the maternity doc today. The earliest they could get me in is the 13th! At least I have something to look forward to now. And it's not like I could really go for a scan before then anyway, since I'm not far enough along yet.

I'm going to visit my brother and SIL just across the border in the US today. If I get the chance, I hope to tell them the news. She had a mc in between their two babies, so it'd be nice to have a family member who knows about it in case something does go wrong.


----------



## babyjan

Hiya girls I'm back

I'm in the ntnp club lol, I'm just wondering cause I totally forgot but did any of you have a heavy feeling on your bladder as a sign of early pregnancy? I've been feeling this since yesterday and I can't remember when my period is due as they have been so irregular after LO came but I will test tomorrow when I get the time to, I'm in quite a bit of discomfort atm really
Hope you guys don't mind me asking x


----------



## Skadi

hmmm I didn't get that feeling until later on in my pregnancy but everyone is different so who knows!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I didn't get that feeling until later, either. Good luck, though! I hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

Blessed - It's getting better! I had a rough week with MS but DD is a star so she's no trouble at all :cloud9: 

She's had a few miserable days now though and I'm not sure if she has an earache :nope: I'm going to call the doctors this afternoon. It might just be that she's found her ears the other day and likes playing with them! :haha: I know that sounds silly but she's done it with her hair too... She pulls at it and twirls it, so cute! I'd rather be safe than sorry though, as I have ear troubles so I want her checked out.

Babyjan - I didn't have that feeling until later with DD either, sorry. I've had than dull, period-like ache with DD and this LO though, Idk if that's the same feeling... :shrug:


----------



## babyjan

Lol I guess it makes sense getting it in the later stages, I did too and it wasn't nice
Who knows maybe cause I keep thinking about it my mind it just playing games lol

I hope you all get bfp very soon :) x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, Opereration CSP was put on hold last night since my husband's grandfather passed away yesterday and neither of us was really up to it. I've never seen my husband cry so much as he did yesterday. He really loved his grandfather a lot, as did I. :cry:


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Spiffy! :hugs: I'm so sorry for the family's loss. I was absolutely gutted when my grandad passed away (5 years ago) too. :cry: It's heartbreaking seeing your OH crying, isn't it? Aww, I hope you're all feeling ok - considering everything. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy I'm so sorry :hugs: I lost my nan in February and it's so hard. She was my last grandparent alive and loved me to bits. I was so grateful she got to meet my little man, she adored him.
It's so upsetting to see your OH like that, all you can do is be there with cuddles. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy im so sorry!!!! praying for you and DH :hugs:

i dont know how to describe it in early pregnancy for me. i automatically have to pee a ton more and 5 mins after getting a bfp im 2 lbs heavier :haha: every woman and every pregnancy is unique though. hope its a good sign!

chez- i had ear probs too. i needed tubes but my parents refused. i have hearing loss now. i always said if my kids had a lot of probs i would do something. it makes my ears hurt just thinking about ear infections!!! :nope: hope she is just discovering her ears like you said


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:


> 5 mins after getting a bfp im 2 lbs heavier :haha:

:haha: That made me laugh. I was the same way.

Thanks, everyone for your condolences. He will be missed, and we'll be sad to not see him for awhile, but we're not despairing because we know that we'll see him again. :flower:

Chez, my LO went through a phase when she discovered her ears, but I also thought about an ear infection because she was only pulling on her right ear. The pediatrician checked it out, though and it was fine. Hopefully it's the same for your LO.


----------



## Pezkin

Spiffy I am so sorry to hear about your OH's grandfather :( Thinking of you both and sending lots of positive thoughts to get you through the difficult time xx

Chez - I hope your LO is on the mend soon. Is she teething at all? I've been told that pulling at the ears can be a sign of it, which may explain her being a little off as well?

I STILL haven't had AF, I'm getting a bit concerned now. I'm now 12 days late. How long did you guys go when you had your long cycles? I haven't tested again since the weekend, OH and I have agreed to test again together on Friday, but I'm kind of thinking that my cycles are just still off since having Harrison. Although of course a late BFP would be nice - I keep holding on to the hope that perhaps I just ovulated late, but we shall see I guess!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pez. As for your question, my long cycle lasted 50 days, which means I was about three weeks late when AF showed up.


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Thanks, everyone for your condolences. He will be missed, and we'll be sad to not see him for awhile, but we're not desparing because we know that we'll see him again. :flower:

amen sweets!


----------



## babyjan

So I ended up taking a test and it was negative but I'm ok though, I'll just wait to see if af actually arrives x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear about the negative, Babyjan. :hugs: I hope AF shows up quickly so you can get on to the next cycle!


----------



## babyjan

Thanks spiffy 

Anyone know where youngwife has been lately or know how far along she is now? haven't seen her post in here for a while :) x


----------



## blessedmomma

babyjan said:


> Thanks spiffy
> 
> Anyone know where youngwife has been lately or know how far along she is now? haven't seen her post in here for a while :) x

sorry about your negative hun :hugs:

i was wondering about youngwife too :shrug: hope everything is ok!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

She told us that she wasn't sure how far along she was, but never came back to update. She just posted a thread the other day in Baby Club about LOs crawling, and her signature says "pregnant again", so I figured she and her bean are alright. Maybe she feels like she just doesn't have much to say here anymore? :shrug:

Chez, we're glad you stuck around after you got pregnant! We like hearing how your pregnancy is going! :thumbup:

So today I'm getting my ovulation cramps, which means tomorrow will be the day I actually ovulate. I love having advanced notice! I'm also glad we dtd last night, too! :)


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone :flower:

Babyjan sorry about your negative. When is AF actually due?

Hmm that's odd pez. My long cycle was 44 days but I now know that I've actually become a late ovulater, I seem to ovulate now around cd22. Still bfn? It could be that you are having a slightly dodgy cycle like so many of us have! Do you have any idea when you ovulated?

Ooh get BDing spiffy! Nice to have the advance notice :thumbup: I felt my ovulation this cycle as well which always reassures me.

Well I am 11-12dpo and having been poas since Tuesday. Because I'm nuts basically :haha: However, the one I did this afternoon... I think I see a faint... Something. Not sure at the minute. I'm waiting to do another one tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, exciting Pie... I hope this is it! :thumbup:

Spiffy - I'm glad I stuck around too. This is the only welcoming thread I've ever been in! I'm usually just a wallflower... :haha:

I saw Youngwife in a few First Tri threads, she seems to be doing well. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo! Exciting, Pie! I'm looking forward to hearing about the results of your next test! :happydance: Harley's started at a faint something and turned into a :bfp:! What kind of test did you use?

EZ, have you tested yet?

I agree, Chez, this is the only group/thread that has ever really made me feel welcome and noticed. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

pie!!!! :test::test::test: cant wait to see or hear about tomorrows test!

do you have a pic of todays???

yay for ov chez :happydance: send in the troops! :spermy:

chez- glad you are sticking around too. love to hear about your pregnancy and LO :cloud9:


----------



## Pezkin

Pie - I have a good feeling for you! Test test test again - I'm so sure we'll be seeing another BFP here!

I'm having a weird one today - and sorry if this is TMI. But went to the loo this morning and had some very pinkish spotting. I presumed AF was here at last but I have not had any more blood since and it's now evening time. I'm wondering if I did in fact ovulate a lot later than I expected and whether this could actually be implantation? It's so similar to what I had with Harrison! I'm trying not to overthink it - but alas I cannot, lol.

I'll be testing again in the morning - so will let you all know the outcome. Although, I have now just read you likely won't get a positive for 4-5 days after implantation... hmm...

How is everyone else doing? :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, I hope so, Pez! Our bodies are strange things, huh? I think I recall you saying that you experienced ovulation cramps. Did you ever get them this cycle?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh pez! i had ib with 2 of mine. cant wait to see where this leads :happydance: hoping for a :bfp: for you!


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- how many dpo will you test at?


----------



## Pezkin

Hi Spiffy - I had further cramps when AF was due but she never came - so perhaps that was when I actually ovulated. That would put everything in line for the implantation bleeding taking place now. Gahh - I just don't know! Having read more online I think it would be best for me to wait a few days then test again to get a proper result. All this waiting is driving me crazy!

Thank you blessed! :) I hope so too!

I hope you both are doing okay too - I can't wait to see that everyone here has had their BFPs and we can all go through our bumps together :) I really love this little group! :)


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, I'm trying not to get my hopes up in case i imagined it. I did take a pic but I don't think you can really see it. I'm going to test again in the morning with FMU, I'm so desperate for this to be it that it's worrying me if I'm not :nope: And I don't feel pregnant at all, I just feel pretty normal :shrug: We'll see I guess!

Ooh pez that sounds intriguing... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Bear in mind though that if it's implantation bleeding it might not have been just after it happened, it sometimes takes time for it to come down cos its old blood. So implantation itself could have happened a few days ago. Just something to think about :winkwink:

Ez what's happening? :flower:

I feel the same about this group, I love it! I had the same with a group of bump buddies first time around but I don't really see them on here anymore. It's so nice to have this little group :flower:


----------



## Pezkin

Oh no Pielette - now I feel the urge to test again, haha. I have a cheapie lurking in the bathroom cupboard - I'm going to do it in the morning ;)

Fingers crossed for your test in the morning too. I remember I didn't feel pregnant for aaaages with Harrison, so try not to worry (easier said than done I know!).


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- i agree. with the 2nd baby of mine that i had ib with i got a pos the next day. of course they are all different. the 1st baby i had ib with i thought it was a light af. i had it for 3 days and was red so i didnt find out i was pregnant til much later. the ultrasound scan matched dates with that being implantation though.

i love this group too. you are all such lovely ladies! :cloud9: i still have no cycles back so if i dont get pregnant before you all have your next babies i still want to follow your pregnancies. its such a miracle and blessing to witness new life :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had some spotting at 21 dpo last time around, but it seemed way too late for implantation, so I chalked it up to an irritated cervix after dtd.

Blessed, my AF will be due on the 21st, so if she doesn't show that day, I'll test with FMU on the 22nd. I'm going to try REALLY hard not to test early this time around. (I make no promises, however :blush:).

Pie and Pez, I'm crossing my fingers for you two!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PitaKat

blessedmomma said:


> i still have no cycles back so if i dont get pregnant before you all have your next babies i still want to follow your pregnancies. its such a miracle and blessing to witness new life :flower:

Ditto! :thumbup: I've been lurking in first tri lately, I love seeing the excitement of new BFPs.


----------



## babyjan

Pielette said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> Babyjan sorry about your negative. When is AF actually due?

I have no idea tbh it came last month on the 9th or 10th but there irregular now possibly due to the fact that I'm still breastfeeding x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

PitaKat said:


> I've been lurking in first tri lately, I love seeing the excitement of new BFPs.

Me too. I was actually on there today, just reading people's threads. :blush:


----------



## Skadi

Pie I didn't feel pregnant at all when I was with Keira! It wasn't until I was about 7 weeks that I started getting symptoms. This time around I'm NOT symptom spotting. When I was TCC with Keira I was going nuts watching cm and and twinges and all that. Pfft 

I should go back and read some First trimester again. I remember how exciting that section was at first but by the time I got to 9 weeks I was bored of it and just waiting to jump in on 2nd tri threads. lol


----------



## Pielette

Hmm well the faint something I saw yesterday does not appear to be there today :shrug: Not sure what to think but I suspect that I'm not pregnant. I guess I don't know for sure but I would have thought that at 13dpo something would be visible. 

DH and I were talking about it and I may go back to using my monitor if we haven't done it this time.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Pie, that's so strange. Hope you get a BFP or AF soon so you can know for sure and get on with either celebrating or trying another time.

I know what you all mean about not feeling pregnant. I even went and bought more tests at the dollar store today so that I could see the line getting darker (it did, so that's good I guess).

I'm going to have to find a lot of stuff to do to fill the time between now and my doctor appointment. I don't know why I've got so much anxiety about it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Last time around, I had pretty noticeable AF-type cramps for two weeks before I got my bfp (I didn't test until 9 days late, which means, I would have been cramping for about a week before AF was due). Seeing as I never get cramps until the day AF starts, that was a huge symptom for me. That's why I was able to hold out testing so long, because I was already about 75% sure I was pregnant. So I'm hoping that happens again this time!

Pie, what brand of test are you using? I only ask, because I had some crappy faint lines with Wondfo's over the past couple of months, and they're all been false, of course. This month I'm not trusting anything on a Wondfo unless it's pretty obvious. Anyway, I hope you still get a bfp, but I know how discouraging a bfn is when its that late in the game. :hugs:

Harley, I'm sure everything will go great at your appointment! :thumbup:

Well, today should be O day for me! DH and I dtd last night and plan on it again today for sure. Go spermies, go! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Harley and spiffy, the tests are using are ic's. I just did another one and a frer, and again I *think* I see something very faint on both. I'm driving myself nuts, I know it would be much better for my sanity to just leave it a few days but it's like I can't help myself. I've got serious line eye going on.

Good luck to those spermies spiffy! Sounds like your timing should be pretty perfect!


----------



## Pezkin

Good luck Spiffy! *cheers on the spermies* - wait, that's actually a bit weird, haha! :D

And sorry the tests haven't been clear for you pielette, how infuriating!

I didn't do one this morning. I had another (TMI again) few spots of blood, more than yesterday so I presumed that AF was here after all. But now again I haven't had anything else all day. Agghhh! So confusing! Could it be further implantation bleeding? I don't know! But this isn't a normal AF for me at all if it is one! Will wait and see how it goes tomorrow...


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- that is crazy. would do my head in:wacko: hope it turns blaring pos!!!!

pez- i spotted for several days with one of them :flower:


----------



## ezbabydust

Oh wow Pie!!! Please post a piccie of your nxt test if you *think* you see a line!!!! I reallyyyy hope its a BFP!!!;)))

Hiya Spiffy,Blessedmomma, chez, harley
Pez i spotted aswell with my son like a couple drops and then nothing thought it was the start of my period!
Im on to the next cycle as AF came today, glad it as least its here and im not in limbo was an extra long one like 44cd!
xxxx


----------



## Pezkin

Ohhh so it's still looking positive then! I've had a couple more spots again this morning but nothing since. Having read (lots!) on good old google it really could be implantation. I'm going to wait a couple more days then test again as most places have said to wait 3-4 days. 

EZ I'm glad AF finally showed, I was starting to feel a bit like that too - just that I wanted her to come. I guess it does take a little while for everything to get back into a proper rythem after having our LOs. Good luck for this cycle! :) 

How are you getting on in the midst of your testing nightmare, Pie? Any luck? xx


----------



## Pezkin

Update from me: Did a cheapie test this morning and got the very faintest of lines! SO faint I had to have OH check too but he saw something as well. It's there enough to give me a lot of hope, but also so faint that I'm still erring on the side of caution!

I guess I need to be patient and wait a few more days to test again.

Will update as soon as there are any developments. I hope everyone's having a good weekend :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aaaaaahhh!!!! That was me a week ago!

Okay, okay, now I'm calm. Just had to get that out.

Pezkin, if you are pregnant, both our first and second born kids will be very similar in age. I am patiently awaiting the results of your next test. :)


----------



## Pielette

Morning all :flower:

AF showed on Friday night unfortunately, but it was a little earlier than I expected and actually I felt grateful that I didn't end up waiting longer thinking I was pregnant! Onto th next cycle I guess. Ez you and me are practically on the same schedule! :haha: Pretty sure I'm now a late ovulater, always seems to be around cd22 for me. Sorry she turned up ez but I guess at least for both of us we can move on.

Pez this is sounding very promising! If you can try to leave it three or four days, I know that's easier said than done though. I'm terrible! Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

We're going to see the house we like later for a second viewing, I'm really hoping that it'll convince my DH to go for it, let's just say he's the cautious type :haha: Takes him half an hour to decide whether to buy a shirt and usually he leaves it in the shop. Let alone a house!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Good morning? I'm saying good night!

Glad to see you finally got your answer, Pielette. Sounds like you've got a great attitude about it. Onto the next one!

Also, hope you and your husband end up on the same page about the house! I can't even imagine the world of house-buying right now. Have fun!


----------



## ChezTunes

Pez - This is sounding very promising. :happydance: I understand you not wanting to get your hopes up too much though, I'm the same!

Pie - Oh, how exciting! I wish I was house-viewing. :D I hope he loves it!


----------



## Pezkin

Harley - yes they really would be similar in age! We would have to stay in touch as it would be interesting to see how the two experiences compare :)

Pie - I am sorry that AF caught you after all, but you seem very upbeat about it which is great. Very best of luck with the next cycle. Are you going to treat yourself to anything to make up for it? Or I guess the house-viewing would be exciting enough in itself - good luck persuading your OH ;)

Chez - how are you getting on? How's the pregnancy treating you so far? :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Pez - It's getting better. It's just been so-so-so tiring thus far, not because of DD but just through lack of energy. I expected it to be like this though so soon after! My sickness has gotten a tad better. :thumbup: I have good days with it now!! :haha: I don't spend 24/7 like this > :sick: 

Babybrain is now two-fold and I have no recollection of who is saying what on here, so I swear I'm not being ignorant!! :nope: I forget who has said certain things, then lose my place once to much has been said inbetween... :dohh:

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

pez!!!!!- is it too faint to show up on a pic we could see?? sounds very promising. :happydance:

pie and ez- so sorry af came, but heres to a new cycle :hugs:

chez- sounds like you are doing a great job growing that muchky :)

i will be off here from monday-friday this week. DH and i are fasting from certain things this week to keep our focus on God and our family, and the computer is one thing we are staying off of. i will miss this thread so much, but i will keep praying for you ladies. and i will be back on saturday. hopefully to see some bfp's!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, that's amazing that you and your DH are fasting this week. I fast once a month from two meals (except when I'm pregnant), and donate the money that I would have spent on those meals to the needy, and although it's tough at times, it really does bring me closer to God when I sacrifice things for Him. :flower: Looking forward to seeing you back here on Saturday!

Pez, I'm with Blessed. I want to see a picture so I can squint and screen-tilt for you! :haha: Do you have a frer on hand?

Chez, I'm going to be totally batty when I get pregnant again, because I had baby brain pretty bad the first time around, and still have it to some extent. :wacko: Glad to hear that the MS is letting up!

Pie, sorry AF showed up, but there is something refreshing about a new month and new hope. :hugs: I hope this will be your lucky month! In fact, since you and Ez are so in sync with your cycles, you may end up getting your BFPs pretty close together!

As for me, I'm going loony. I keep feeling like I'm pregnant, but I'm only 2 dpo! On O day, I was craving meat and was really hungry, and since then I feel like I've had to pee a lot and have had some mild cramps low down. I know it's in my head, because a baby couldn't have even implanted yet, but at the same time it does make me feel hopeful. Two days before I ovulated, I was laying in bed after DTD and just thought, "I think this is it. I think we did it this month," which is odd, because I had no idea that I would be ovulating within the next few days (since my cycles aren't that predicatable) so I pray that I was right! [-o<


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, I hope you have a refreshing week spending more time with your family and God. I've been thinking of doing something similar, except with TV.

Spiffy, when do you plan to test?

So, I've had a tiny bit of spotting today. Mostly pinky kind of mucus stuff, but a little bit of bright red mixed in this morning. I'm not gonna lie, I'm scared. But I know it could also just be totally normal. We did DTD last night, so I guess it could just be from that? I feel better after napping this afternoon. Sleep does so much to help me deal with my emotions!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! we feel it will be great for our family:flower:

harley- praying all is ok with you and baby! :hugs:

im gonna sound crazy for a minute.:blush: i came home from church today and decided to take an hpt. it of course wasnt fmu and wasnt concentrated at all since i had been drinking all morning and even at church and didnt hold it at all. i got the faintest of faint lines and have been looking at this test all day now. its a brand i havent used so dont know how reliable they are. its a first signal brand thats 88 cents at walmart. could be an evap :growlmad: or i could have line eye :blush: i 'see' something but i also know i have seen so many pos tests in my life i may have a line forever burned in my retina lol :dohh: anyways... here is the best pic i have and its not good. it will be extra hard to stay off here if i get a bfp this week. i guess i will have an update either way on saturday :)

love this thread and love you ladies. this is the best thread on bnb! i will miss you! :kiss:


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Harley :hugs: It is so scary, isn't it? I had spotting in my 7th week and with much support from this wonderful thread, I got through the weeks to my 11(+2) week scan and baby was doing good. Longest wait of my life, especially after the losses I've had in the past! Like you said, my spotting was after dtd too. You're in my thoughts and I hope you have a super-sticky bean there! :flow:


----------



## ChezTunes

I have literally just noticed my latest ticker said "little sister, Elsa" :haha: Babybrain or what?! :blush: I've changed it and gotten rid of the big, flashing writing too :thumbup:


----------



## babyjan

I noticed that little sister part too :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

:haha: Woopsie!!! :blush:

Now it's saying I'm 26+ weeks?! Oh maaan... :dohh:

ETA: Ok, it's sorted now. I think!


----------



## babyjan

Your pregnancy has gone so quick chez, it seems like yesterday you announced it on here :]


----------



## Harley Quinn

You ladies are so wonderful. Thank you for your support, thoughts, and prayers.

Yesterday's spotting turned into bleeding today, so I called the maternity clinic. They can't fit me in before my appointment on Thursday since I am considered a new patient. They told me to see my family doctor today. His office isn't open today, so I am going to go to a walk-in clinic once Daniel gets home from a meeting he had this morning.

I am pretty emotional, but trying not to stress out too much.

Chez, I recently read something in Reader's Digest about "mommy brain". Apparently, our brains actually shrink when we are pregnant and then return to normal size about 24 weeks after birth. Weird, huh? I love science.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, I noticed the little sister thing, too, Chez. :winkwink: Isn't it great getting to blame things on babybrain? I know I took advantage of it!

Blessed! I am sooooo hoping that this is the begining of your bfp and that you have great news when you get back on here on Saturday! :thumbup:

Harley, I had spotting after dtd from 6-8 weeks. I was worried, naturally, but they gave me a ultrasound and didn't find anything wrong, and said that they bleeding was coming from my cervix, since it's so tender and filled with extra blood during pregnancy and dtd can aggravate it. Hope all is well and you don't spend too much time worrying. I'd say, unless you cramp really bad and have a ton of blood, everything should be just fine. I don't know if you've ever had a miscarriage, but I had an early one and it was one of the most painful things ever, so believe me, you'd know. I hope you can get into your doctor's office today. :flower:

I was totally set on testing the day after AF was due (the 22nd) but now I'm feeling the need to POAS, so I might only make it to the 17th (which will be 10 dpo). :dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh it's flown since our scan! From the spotting I had in my 7th week to the 11+2 week scan dragged so bad! Roll on October 22nd now... :happydance: 20 week scan, and we'd like to find out the sex too :cloud9: DD had her legs crossed though and was at an awkward angle so we had to go back at 22(ish) weeks for spine and kidney measurements so I'm hoping this one's not as shy... Certainly didn't seem it at our first scan, dancing all over the place! :haha: Total opposite to any of DD's scans and we had 11 of them!!


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this, Harley! :hugs: It's nerve-racking to say the least, waiting... I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for the best for you!! :flow:


----------



## Pezkin

Harley Quinn - sorry you are having a scare! I know others here are putting your mind at rest too - but a couple of my friends have experienced bleeding in early pregnancy too and everything turned out just fine - so please don't panic yourself too much just yet! I hope everything goes well at the doctors today. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

My husband is the best. He brought me a decaf pumpkin spice latte today when he got home from his meeting. Mmmm.

We made it to the walk-in clinic, but the doctor couldn't really do anything today. She sent me to get my blood drawn to check my hCG and such. I have an appointment with her on Wednesday afternoon to go over the results. She said she would have her assistant call tomorrow to try and book an ultra sound ASAP.

So, that is where things are. Still bleeding; doesn't really seem to be letting up, but it's hard to tell because it's not constant really. I'd say it's comparable to medium AF bleeding, and it's really thick and clotty, if that makes sense. Sorry if that TMI.

I'm going to zone out and watch TV and/or read all night. Try and keep my mind from focusing on it too much! :)


----------



## Pezkin

Fingers crossed for you Harley - bless your husband for treating you as well. Good idea for the zoning out all night - hope you feel a bit better soon, stay positive! :)


----------



## Pielette

So sorry you are going through this Harley :hugs: Like the others have said it can be totally normal but I know that doesn't make things any easier. Really hope they can get you in for an ultrasound as soon as possible. Thinking of you.

Wow chez I second that, where has the time gone? Hope you get to find out the sex, we did with LO and I would want to with the next one too, just so it's easier to prepare. I think if the next one was a girl I would then have the rest after that as surprises. May have convinced my DH to have four so we'll see :haha:

Spiffy it is so so hard to resist! I've wasted so many of the bloody things these past couple of months :dohh: I know I should wait and leave it till AF is late but I'm terrible. 

Pez how are you doing? Still no sign of AF?

Well I'm distracting myself from baby making with a house purchase :flower: I hope anyway! We decided to go for it on the house and put in an offer yesterday which they rejected. So going to increase it today. I'm desperately hoping we get it cos I love it, it's such a lovely family home and I can just see it full of rugrats :cloud9:


----------



## ChezTunes

Pie- I was thinking if this LO is a boy, I'd do the same with the next one and not find out... Knowing me though, I wouldn't be able to hold out! I'm just so impatient and found it brought me closer to DD somehow, knowing she was infact a "she" because I already pictured having a baby girl! :cloud:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley I hope you get that scan right away. I know it was a huge relief for me when I got an early scan and saw that my little bean was doing okay. I'll keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

Chez and Pie, I was just thinkin about that the other day. I think after I have a boy, I'll try going team Yellow. Although there's a part of me that almost wants to go for it with the next baby, and then just buy boy clothes as we go. Chances are, though, I'll end up finding out until we get a boy.

Pie, I really hope you get that house! Also, way to go on *maybe* convincing your OH to have four babies! :thumbup:

Well, not too much going on here. We had the funeral for my DH's grandpa yesterday, so that helped me keep my mind off of the wait. Although I did have to keep using the bathroom... Okay, so maybe it didn't take my mind _completely_ off of the wait. :blush:


----------



## Pezkin

Good luck with your offer, Pielette! :) Let us know how it goes!

No AF for me still and nothing since the couple of random spotting late last week so things are still looking hopefully! We're popping out tomorrow morning to buy more tests - so I'll update with the outcome tomorrow evening :)

Good luck Spiffy - I hope that this month has been yours too *fingers crossed*

How are you getting on Harley?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I hope I can get a scan soon too! I had a minor freak out this morning after calling the doctor's office to see if they had scheduled one for me. (This was the walk-in clinic we went to yesterday where the doctor said they would call today to schedule something.) The receptionist who answered said that the doctor I had seen had already gone home for the day and she can't look in my file to see if one is scheduled or call for me because she doesn't work for that doctor! Grrrr! I am very grateful for the medical system here in BC, but I am clearly still in some sort of adjustment period of getting used to how it works exactly. (I am originally from Washington State, if I haven't mentioned that before.)

Anyway, I've mellowed now. I have the appointment tomorrow afternoon, but I am tempted to call my family doctor's office to see if they can call today to schedule something for me. But then again, I'm not sure I want to deal with another receptionist today. Not that I have anything against them, I just don't think I have the energy.

I'm still bleeding today. It's pretty much stayed the same. Every time it seems like it might be slowing or stopping it picks up again a few hours later just the same as before.

I sang the hymn "It is Well With My Soul" last night while rocking Ozzy to sleep. It was hard because I was crying a bit, but I was really trying to make it my prayer. Maybe it's good that it's taking longer to find out exactly what's happening because I think I need that extra time to come to terms with it all, to be able to accept any outcome.

I look forward to happy news about BFP's and a house!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Harley, I'm so sorry you're going through this. The bleeding I had was only a few red spots of blood after dtd, so not as alarming as yours seems to be. I really hope you get that scan soon. The fact that you haven't had any strong cramping (or haven't mentioned it at least) is a good sign, though.

By the way, where did you live in Washington? I lived in Wenatchee for a few years as a kid. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

No, I haven't had any real pain, just a bit of mild cramping here and there. 

I lived in Moses Lake until from Kindergarten through 5th grade, then we moved over to the Seattle area (a smallish town called Duvall). I just love the Pacific Northwest. Eastern Washington is great too; so many awesome places to camp.


----------



## Pezkin

Well it is official - I am pregnant! I got my BFP this morning! I must have ovulated a lot later than I thought and the spotting must have been implantation. Reality is kicking in now - it really is happening again, lol. :) :) :)

Really hoping to come back here to some good news from you too Harley - best of luck xxx


----------



## Pielette

Harley I'm so sorry it's still going on. Hope you get seen and an ultrasound very soon. The waiting is awful :hugs:

Pez oh my God huge congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance: What's your due date? So happy for you! :flower:

No news on our offer yet, the agent says they are thinking about it :wacko: We can't go any higher cos we're already stretching ourselves so if they say no it's over. We shall see.


----------



## Pezkin

According to my LMP I'm due May 3rd, but personally I think a week or two needs to be added on to that as it was such a messed up cycle! I think I'm more due around May 15th or so but I'll see what the doctor says :)

Fingers crossed that your offer is accepted! Good luck! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:happydance::happydance: Woohoo Pez! :happydance::happydance: That's so exciting, especially because you were left waiting so long! If I concieved this cycle, my due date would be June 1st based on my lmp, so *maybe* we'll only be about two weeks apart! Do you know when your first appointment will be?

Oh, Pie, I REALLY hope they take your offer! If not, then maybe it was meant to be, and you'll end up finding a place you love even more. :flower:

Harley, I love the Pacific Northwest! If it weren't for the fact that all of our family is here in Utah, I'd move there in a heartbeat. Any news today about getting an ultrasound? Are you still bleeding?

Last night I had a metallic taste in my mouth and thought that my gums must be bleeding, but they weren't. I know thats a good sign, so now I'm even MORE impatient to test! 

Also, where's Skadi? Haven't heard from her in awhile.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Pez, that is so exciting! That put a smile on my face this morning! :) Wooo!

After shedding some more tears last night and finally being able to tell myself that I'm no longer pregnant, I decided I don't really need a doctor to tell me the bad news. I did another of the same HPTs this morning with FMU and the line was just as faint as it was a week and a half ago. Plus, I'm still bleeding and all my pregnancy symptoms are gone. I'm still sad, but starting to accept it more. I'm just ready to move on at this point. I suppose I'll still go to the appointment today, but I'll cancel the one at the mat clinic. 

But, seriously, Pez! Sooooo happy for you! And really crossing my fingers that Spiffy will get a BFP too and that Pie will get that house!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, don't give up yet! There are a lot of women who have bleeding in early pregnancy and their babies are just fine! You might just have placenta previa or a subchoriontic hematoma, both of which can cause bleeding and neither of which will hurt the baby. If you haven't had a lot of painful cramps, I wouldn't throw in the towel just yet. I'm glad you're still going to your appointment today and I hope you get good news. Of course, I'm also not trying to give you false hope or anything, I just don't want you to lose hope until you know for sure, and I just think it's too soon to be positive that you've lost the pregnancy. Also, because of the Hook Effect, hpts are unreliable indicators of HCG because they're only meant to pick up certain levels, and once your levels rise past that point, the line starts to get lighter again. If you take another test, try diluting your urine and see if the line is darker.


----------



## Pezkin

Hmm yeah I wonder where skadi is too!

Spiffy - I would love for this to be your month too, we'd be due really close together :) Keeping everything crossed for you!

And Harley - I'm so sorry you are going through all of that. It must be really awful. I'm trying to stay positive for you though - and hopefully your scan will surprise you with some good news! I remember panicing when I was pregnant with Harrison as I had a few weeks in the beginning where I was so symptom-less that I didn't feel pregnant at all, it can be strange like that sometimes I think? I hope you find out soon so your mind can be put at rest about it all xxx


----------



## babyjan

Omg Pez! Congrats
Harley I hope everything is ok sweety :flow:


----------



## Pielette

Harley don't give up just yet, as spiffy says there are a number of reasons for bleeding during pregnancy. I really hope you get good news at the doctor's appointment :hugs:

Thanks ladies :flower: At the moment we're still waiting. The vendors of the house we want are bidding for the one they want. They wanted a higher offer from a potential buyer i.e. us, but they will accept our offer IF they can get the one they want with the money we're offering :wacko: Sorry if that sounds complicated! As far as I know negotiations are going on with them at the minute so we just have to wait. Driving me nuts though! I just want to know one way or the other, if it's a no that's fine we'll be able to move on. What's for me won't go past me as my mum always says :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, guys. :) We are leaving for the appointment soon, so I will have some sort of news later.

Pie, I've seen enough TV shows about buying/selling homes to understand the situation you're in. lol Horrible to have to play the waiting game like that, but I'm sure you will end up with an awesome house one way or another!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Okay, so I had my blood drawn again today, and I will hear from the doctor tomorrow as to whether my hcg levels are rising or dropping. I also have an ultrasound booked for Friday morning. So, still just waiting I guess.

The doctor seemed 100% sure it was a mc, and then she was asking me what I want to do, and I was like, "Uh, well, I understand that is likely the case, but I would like to have a clear answer so I can know for sure one way or another." That is why she sent me to have my blood drawn again.

If I remember correctly, my levels from Monday were 145. Does that sound right? She said it was consistent with being between 4-6 weeks. So once we know what the levels were today, it will be pretty clear what is going on. I'm looking forward to knowing for sure and being able to move on to either celebrating or trying again.

ETA: My husband has been awesome through all of this. Love him so much! He's been very understanding, and will hold me when I feel like crying. He's currently doing the dishes and then is going to make steak for dinner! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley I'm glad you'll know one way or the other by Friday. I think not knowing would be the hardest. I can't believe the doctor was asking what you want to do about it...with even being sure that it is a miscarriage! That seems very insensitive and unprofessional to me.

I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, I was confused by her question. She was like, "Do you want me to examine you, see if your cervix is open?" And kind of shrugged like she was saying "I don't know." I just thought, "Really? Aren't you the doctor?"

She actually did say she was sorry for me, and she seemed sincere. But she did seem unprofessional in the sense that she didn't really seem confident in choosing a course of action. And the fact that she said she'd have her assistant call to schedule an u/s on Tuesday and then they weren't even in the office that day.

Anyway, things are actually happening now. It will be really nice to know for sure soon!


----------



## ChezTunes

So glad you'll know by Friday, Harley :hugs: Still thinking of you :flow:


----------



## ChezTunes

Pezkin said:


> Well it is official - I am pregnant! I got my BFP this morning! I must have ovulated a lot later than I thought and the spotting must have been implantation. Reality is kicking in now - it really is happening again, lol. :) :) :)

Wow, yay! :happydance: Congratulations, Pez!! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Very glad you'll know soon Harley, she does sound a bit unprofessional though it must be said. Maybe she thought you might like confirmation with an examination? In any case I wouldn't want an examination myself, your body will take care of the situation, whether that be make sure bean is safe or otherwise.

Your husband sounds awesome, you must be feeling so confused and sad :hugs: Praying for you.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Have you heard back about your blood work yet, Harley?

Well, I did the unthinkable and actually tested last night...at 5 dpo. :dohh: I knew full well it would be a bfn, but I was getting the POAS itch so badly that I couldn't help myself. Now that I've scratched the itch, I should be able to hold out until at least 8 dpo. (I have two cheapies left, so I told myself I can test early this month as long as I don't use my frers). I know it may sound crazy, but I just know I'm pregnant this time...I just need a bfp to prove it! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I finally heard from the doctor, and it has been confirmed as a miscarriage. My hCG was down to 30 yesterday. I wasn't really surprised by the news and have managed to stay tear-free today, so that's good. I'm currently drinking regular coffee instead of decaf and I plan on having a bit of alcohol once Ozzy goes to bed tonight! :)

However, I am still having the u/s tomorrow. The doctor suggested I still go, but to be honest, I'm not really sure what to expect. Has anyone been to an u/s after a similar situation? What will they be looking for? Is there even a chance the sac or anything is still there, or will that have already passed along with all the bleeding I did? The bleeding has mostly stopped now, btw, which is kinda nice. Starting to feel "normal" again. :)

Spiffy, it's funny you mention feeling like you just know you're pregnant. I never really felt that way this pregnancy... I never really got to that point where I could fully embrace it. I thought this would help me deal with the loss, but somehow it just kind of complicated the grief even more. But I've had enough time now while waiting for confirmation that I've been able to get on with the healing process. I'm not exactly "over it", but I feel pretty far along in the healing process already. God is good, and I know He has an amazing plan for our family. I'm going to continue to trust Him in this.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I'm so sorry. I was hoping that maybe things would somehow turn out okay, but maybe it's best that you had already prepared yourself for this. I know what you mean about the complicated feelings because you never felt that pregnant. I had a chemical last May, and I had gotten a faint positive on the same day I started bleeding. I had super intense cramps and had passed a few large clots, so I knew it was a miscarriage, but it was hard because I'd only just found out I was pregnant. I had a few bad days where I would cry at any mention of it and didn't want to eat, but then I was able to start thinking about getting pregnant again, and it began to get easier. Had you told anyone about this pregnancy yet?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I had told my brother and SIL and two friends from church who just had a baby in July. And my husband told his best friend/coworker because he needed someone to talk to about it (and I was totally fine with that; I'm friends with him too). I'm glad I told my brother and his wife because they just experienced a miscarriage about a year or so ago. I've been chatting with her on facebook, and she's been really supportive and is helping answer some of my questions. I just told my mom on the phone tonight about the whole thing. I hadn't told her anything up till now because I thought she was out of town. Anyway, she has also had a miscarriage one time, so we cried together and she offered some words of wisdom but mostly just good ol' mom comforting. :)

I am very thankful for all of you here in this thread too. I'm honestly not sure how anyone could go through something like this without having someone to talk to about it. Thank you all for being so supportive and praying for and thinking of me! I'm looking forward to starting to TTC again once I get the all clear.


----------



## Pezkin

Harley I am so sorry that things turned out like this in the end, I was really really rooting for you. You sound as though you are being incredibly strong about the whole ordeal and you seem to have a good support network which is good. I hope everything goes okay at the US tomorrow, sending you lots of positive thoughts to get you through this xxx

Spiffy - I really do hope that this is your month too - I'm looking forward to the results of your next test already :) :)


----------



## Pielette

Harley I'm so sorry it's confirmed as a miscarriage :hugs: I understand what you mean about the grief being complicated. Really hope you can come to terms with it and get back to TTC when you feel at peace with everything.


----------



## babyjan

Harley :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm so sorry, Harley :hugs: With 2 of my MC's I had scans and saw nothing, not even a sac... At one they took a look at my ovaries (internal scan) and didn't seem to spot a problem. 

I'm glad you can at last begin to move on now though, and grief as you will and move on to the next process when you're both good and ready... :flow:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm glad that you have family members to support you right now, Harley. Sometimes it's just really nice to cry with someone who understands. We're here for you whenever you needs us, but a real hug beats a virtual one any day. :hugs: I hope you guys fall pregnant right after this (if you doctor says your clear to TTC of course). 

Thanks, Pez! I think I'll use another of my cheapie tests tomorrow since I'll be 8 dpo, and that's at least not _insanely_ early. :blush: How are you feeling?


----------



## PitaKat

:hugs: Harley. It's really nice that you have some people you can talk to and who support you. I'll pray for you :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh! I just found out that the OBGYN that I wanted last time I was pregnant is now accepting patients. She was my SIL's doctor and she had the greatest things to say about her, but she was completely booked, because she's in high demand. Well, this time around I need to find a new doctor since our insurance changed, and she's taking patients! I REALLY hope I'm pregnant right now so that I can get in before she books up again!

Please, week, go faster! ](*,)


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffynoodles said:


> By the way, where did you live in Washington? I lived in Wenatchee for a few years as a kid. :flower:




Harley Quinn said:


> I lived in Moses Lake until from Kindergarten through 5th grade, then we moved over to the Seattle area (a smallish town called Duvall). I just love the Pacific Northwest. Eastern Washington is great too; so many awesome places to camp.

Hey, local girls! I grew up in and around Moses Lake, and now live over by Spokane.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, small world! Pitakat, my grandma lives in Spokane. :)


----------



## Pezkin

Everything crossed for you Spiffy!

Pielette - how is everything going with the house?

And how are you getting on Pitakat?

I've been pretty good, no huge symptoms yet besides being pretty tired. At least this time I am so busy with my 9 month old and going back to work that I don't have a great deal of time to sit and dwell on the pregnancy so the last week has gone surprisingly fast, lol.

Hope everything is okay with you too Harley - still thinking of you!


----------



## Harley Quinn

PitaKat - That's cool! It really is a small world.

Spiffy - I hope these next few days go by quickly for you. That TWW really sucks sometimes.

Pez - Glad to hear you're doing well. Time does fly by with a 9 month old, doesn't it? I'm loving this age, though. So fun!

I'm doing pretty well, all things considered. We're pretty busy this weekend, and mostly I'm glad to be out and about. I had the u/s yesterday, but the technician didn't really tell me anything (and I didn't ask either), so I'll call my family doctor this week to make an appointment to go over the u/s with him. I'd rather follow up with him than going to this other doctor again. We haven't been going to him for very long, but he's really nice and so far I've been happy with his treatments. We talked about it the other night, and we are going to start TTC again right away once we get the all clear. I'm excited!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Harley and Pez! I hope time goes quickly too. I woke up with an achey lower back and boobs that seem to be a bit bigger, so I'm really hoping this is it.

Harley, I'm glad that you're maganing so well. I think TTC again soon will help a lot. I hope you fall pregnant again right away. I'm assuming that if there weren't any problems discovered in your ultrasound, then they'll probably give you the all clear to try again since you weren't too far along and your body should recover pretty fast. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

ok ladies, someone please update me on this week!!! 

pez- i see you are preggo!!! yay!!!!

i must have been getting evaps or something. i didnt know you could get one during the time limit, but i guess so. :shrug:i had a couple days of that then a couple days after that were blank. my temp dropped for 3 days and i thought my first ppaf was about to start but still nothing. 

had an excellent week off and even though i missed bnb it was really nice to reconnect with my family. i feel very peaceful :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no harley, i just saw! praying for you hun :hugs: my heart is broken for you


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it looks like you've seen the biggest updates already. Sorry to hear that your tests didn't end up in a bfp. :( I hope your AF returns soon so you can start TTC in earnest!

Not too much new with me. I'm thinking that I'm pregnant, but just waiting for a test to prove it! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, it looks like you've seen the biggest updates already. Sorry to hear that your tests didn't end up in a bfp. :( I hope your AF returns soon so you can start TTC in earnest!
> 
> Not too much new with me. I'm thinking that I'm pregnant, but just waiting for a test to prove it! :haha:

i hope this is it for you hun! what day are you testing???:happydance:

we wont be ttc even when i get my cycles back. we will ntnp the rest of our lives, although we absolutely desire to have more children. :flower: i am a control freak and the one time we actually were ttc it drove me crazy. only took 5 months, but if anyone can make an idol out of ttc, i can :dohh: not good for me!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry, I said TTC but I know you're NTNP. Basically, I hope once your cycles come back that you get pregnant soon! :flower:

As for me, I think I'm going to hold out and test on Monday, which will be 10 dpo. Now we'll see if I can last that long... :blush:


----------



## Pezkin

Glad you had a great time away blessedmomma, it is nice to have you back. Thank you for the congrats too, it still hasn't sunk in.

I'm really annoyed with myself tonight and quite teary (maybe the hormones). My dad came down to visit with my grandparents, who I see perhaps once a year. They were here for two hours and I couldn't manage to tell them. Now they have left and I am so upset with myself for not telling them. We were having such a nice evening that I didn't want to ruin it in case they were shocked/upset/worried about me. Which is so silly, I bet it would have been lovely really.

I don't know why I am so scared to tell everyone this time - it's so daft. I really wish I had done it, it would have been lovely for my grandparents I bet.

Grrr!

Spiffy - good luck on being strong until Monday - keep yourself busy as possible! :) Really really hoping that this is your month - your symptoms so far sound very positive too.


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i knew what you meant :hugs: we really want to have another cooking very soon. its hard for me to give up control and submit to God. we very much want more children. if i were you i would probably have started testing around 5 dpo! :dohh:

pez- im sorry hun. dont be hard on yourself. they will be just as happy when you do tell them, even if they arent there with you :hugs: how are you feeling hun??? any ms yet?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, I totally understand what you're feeling. I'm going to be nervous to tell my dad and my in-laws this time, too. I keep worrying that they're going to say something, like, "So soon?" or "Was it planned?" :(

Oh, and Blessed. I DID test at 5 dpo. :blush: In fact, I'm already losing my resolve and thinking about how effective 8 dpo afternoon urine might be... :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol spiffy- and thats why i can happily live vicariously through you ladies :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Welcome back, Melissa! Glad you had a good week. Thanks for the prayers. This thread is so great. 

Pez, I know what you mean too. I was super nervous to tell my family about my pregnancy, and I have no clue why. Also, I was going to mention that there is a " May 2013 Spring babies" thread. It's pretty big, but the girls in there are nice if you're looking for people with similar due dates. Although I'm crossing my fingers you will have more bump buddies from this thread. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, Blessed I tested, just for you! :haha: It was a bfn, with maybe the slightest hint of something, but it was most likely an evap. I used my last cheapie, so now I have to wait until at least monday to justify using a frer. :dohh:


----------



## PitaKat

Pezkin said:


> And how are you getting on Pitakat?

Well I actually tested a couple days ago because I was going to the fair and wanted to make sure I was safe to ride the carnival rides. I got a BFN, which I was expecting. Since I'm exclusively breastfeeding, I'm anticipating that my NTNP journey may be a long one.


----------



## Skadi

Hmmm I got my period a month after her birth thanks to pumping for almost two months before she could breastfeed. Lucky ladies who still don't have it back... although I guess I'd be even more broody if I didn't have regular cycles back. hah


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- i cant get over how absolutely precious her photo is :cloud9:

spiffy- :test::test::test::test: :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The funny thing is, due to serious supply issues, I stopped breastfeeding exclusively when my LO was four weeks old and I still didn't get my period back until she was 16 weeks old (although I did have one annovulatory cycle before that). :shrug:

Oh and Blessed, I'm testing in the morning! Wish me luck!


----------



## Pezkin

Hi ladies - thank you for all of your kind words about me not telling my family just yet, made me feel a lot better about it all! I have been SO ill this weekend with a stomach bug (at first I was scared it was MS, and that I wouldn't be able to cope with it!) but I am feeling a bit better today. Still quite queasy but that could be the MS - confusing! I was (and still am) quite scared that the stomach bug will have affected baby somehow. I was really violently throwing up for an entire day (sorry if TMI) with horrendous stomach cramps. No blood or anything luckily. Has anyone else experienced a bad stomach bug thing whilst pregnant before?

Pitakat, sorry about your BFN but that is great that you are still exclusively Bfing. I didn't manage to establish it with my son and in hindsight I realise there is so much more I could have done to help us both to get to grips with it. I am determined to figure it out and stick with it with the next :) I just noticed the name of your son too - Colin - that is just so sweet! What a little darling :)

Spiffy - can't wait to see the results of your test today! Good luck!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had a bad stomach bug when I was pregnant with my LO, Pez, and everything turned out okay. Just remember, you may feel like you've lost all your nutrients to vomiting, but the baby is a talented little leech. They get what they need. :winkwink: Glad you're feeling better.

Well, ladies, a nice, ugly :bfn: for me this morning. I was really hoping I would at least get a faint line. Now I'm feeling discouraged. However, my temperature was higher this morning than any of my temps post-Ov last month, so that's encouraging. I still think I'm pregnant, but now I have to wait until after I (hopefully!) miss my period to test again, because I only have one test left. So that means I have to hold out until Saturday! :wacko:

Okay, I decided to add a picture of my test this morning. Anyone see anything? Because I was squinting at it forever an I don't think there's anything there... :(
 



Attached Files:







9-17-12.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyjan

Can't see anything spiffy but I really hope this is it for you x


----------



## Harley Quinn

I don't see anything either, but it's a good sign that your temperature is up. Sure hope you get a BFP on Saturday! May the time fly by until then!


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- i had the flu really bad with one of my pregnancies, not fun :nope: hopefully you will feel better very soon :hugs: but then ms will kick in :sick:

spiffy- i couldnt see anything, but when i look hard enough i can see a line anywhere so i better not stare too long. baby might have not implanted yet though so wouldnt show up yet. temp hike is such a great sign :happydance:


----------



## EarthMama

I had some unprotected sex recently during ovulation time. I'm exclusively breastfeeding but my period came back 2 months ago. I really hope I'm pregnant! Gotta wait awhile to test tho.


----------



## Pezkin

Earthmama, I have seen lots of your posts on the baby forums - you seem like one super cool mama! :) Nice to have you in here!

Spiffy I am sorry but I don't see anything either - but wishing very hard for you that you get that BFP on Saturday! Just look at how long I had to wait for mine, lol.

I'm off work for 2 days now as Harrison was up in the night vomoting, I think he has caught the stomach bug, although he seems fine in himself but nursery won't take him for 48 hours now. Luckily my boss is a mum too and was very understanding. We're off to have him checked at the GP this morning just in case. 

I then have my first doctor's appointment for this pregnancy this afternoon. Perhaps then it'll all become more real - it all seems a bit dreamlike at the moment!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## ChezTunes

:hi: Hey, EarthMama. I remember seeing some of your posts since I've been here too!

I can't see nothing either, Spiffy but even if there was one there that you could see with your eyes, I don't think I'd see it. I'm useless, it has to be very visable for me to see it in a picture on the computer! :haha: I'm with everyone else wishing you that BFP on Saturday!! My lines on the £store tests were very faint even when AF was late. It took a while (6w, if I remember correctly) for it to get as dark as I've seen them in the past.

Sorry your LO has the bug now, Pez. Poor little man. :hugs:

As for me, I'm doing good. :thumbup: Been feeling so many flutters and me and DF are finding it hilarious listening to LO's HB and hearing the little wriggler kick the doppler full-force! My sickness is still here but I can get through the days without nausea, but when it comes to evening, I find my (sorry, TMI) mouth watering and running to the bathroom. :sick: Yesterday, I honestly felt like I'd have to go to A&E/ER as I was in so much pain walking. I had an awful stabby-pain to the right (my right) of my uterus, every step I took was agony. I was almost in tears, I had to ask my sister (who was with me, thankfully) to call my step-dad to come and pick us up from town. After standing still a minute, then pain completely went away and I've had nothing since. I think I just over-did it abit. My MW did say I'd get that more this time as it's so soon after PLUS I had DD via C-sec. Other than that, I've been feeling much better than I have so far this pregnancy! :happydance:

Sorry if I've missed replying to anything else... :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Blessed, I love that pic of her and her pointy bum! <3 She looks nothing like that now though.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay preggo ladies! grow babies grow!

welcome earthmama:happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Skadi! Good to see you again. We missed you. :flower:

Welcome, Earthmama! I hope your "accident" turns into a happy surprise! :thumbup:

Chez, sorry you had to go through that, but I'm glad everything is okay and that you're feeling better now. 

Thanks everyone for looking at my test. I know it's a bfn, but there's always that shred of hope that someone else will see something I didn't. :blush: Anyway, I had another nice high temp this morning! Also, I had some sharp stabby pains up near my cervix this morning, like someone was poking me with a sharp stick. I think I remember that from last time, so that's exciting! :happydance: Also, my breasts are for sure bigger!

Why is Saturday so far away????


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i hooooope that was implantation!!!!! with my last one i thought i felt it too and was right :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol saw your response on countdown to pregnancy spiffy!!!!:haha: i used that site to track my cycles and got pregnant with my youngest. i like it better than fertility friend :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, I was wondering when you would see it. :winkwink: I agree, I like it better than fertility friend, too, especially after the free VIP trial was up.


----------



## blessedmomma

exactly!!! you can do a lot of things free that you have to pay for to use on ff


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy, pictures of tests rarely show a second line properly anyway. I had a clear line on my test with Keira but it was impossible to get a pic SHOWING that line.Good luck! Woo!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Skadi. I hope that's the case with me. :flower: How are you? Are you waiting to ovulate or are you in the TWW?

My temp dropped a little this morning, which has me kind of bummed out. I know there's still a chance it could go back up, but seeing as AF is due on Friday, it doesn't look good. However, my cervix is still closed, when it's usually starting to open up for AF at this point, so that's good. I just want the rest of this week to go faster!

Blessed, I have a question for you, since you're the most experienced of us. Did you have period-like cramping early on with any of your pregnancies? If so, did it happen every time, or did you not have it with one of more of your kids? I ask because last time I was pregnant, I had AF-type cramping for two weeks, starting a week before AF was due to arrive, and that was a big sign for me, but this time I'm not cramping at all. :shrug:

How is everyone else doing? Ez how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## babyjan

Pezkin said:


> Hi ladies - thank you for all of your kind words about me not telling my family just yet, made me feel a lot better about it all! I have been SO ill this weekend with a stomach bug (at first I was scared it was MS, and that I wouldn't be able to cope with it!) but I am feeling a bit better today. Still quite queasy but that could be the MS - confusing! I was (and still am) quite scared that the stomach bug will have affected baby somehow. I was really violently throwing up for an entire day (sorry if TMI) with horrendous stomach cramps. No blood or anything luckily. Has anyone else experienced a bad stomach bug thing whilst pregnant before?

I experienced stomach bugs a lot during pregnancy and they were so painful that I would run to the doctors thinking that LO was in pain too, some of the pains were food poisonings, thankfully LO was always ok and I got to hear his heart beat at each visit, the doctor assured me that any stomach bug wouldn't effect the baby.
:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i dont remember having it with my first 2. not to say i didnt, just that they are 12 and 13 and i honestly dont remember. same with my two mc i had. the mc were my first 2 pregnancies and i dont remember.

with my 3rd i thought i had af, it was only 3 days- short for me, usually 4-5 - and was very light. i didnt find out til later that it was actually ib. i had no cramps with him. i specifically remember not having cramps cuz i thought not having cramps was due to the light af. didnt even know i was pregnant with him for a while.

with my 4th, 5th, and 6th i definitely had cramps. i was also ttc for my 4th and 5th, so was tracking everything. i specifically remember having cramps when af was due and even after i already knew i was pregnant. with my 6th i was keeping track of my cycles cuz i was using progesterone to fix my cycles, they were all messed up after having my 5th. i had a cramp one night and thought what was that??? tested the next day and got very very faint bfp


----------



## Pezkin

Morning all! We all seem to be back to normal here, Harrison is much better and we'll be back off to work/nursery today. 

I finally told my mum - she's very happy for us! It is exactly the same age difference as between myself and my brother and she admitted that although it was very hard to begin with, she feels extremely lucky and wouldn't change anything now. She said it was wonderful watching us grow up so close and is so happy for us!

Chez sorry to hear that you have been through the works a little! Hopefully everything will calm down a little and you'll be able to enjoy the pregnancy more now. I can imagine the c-section might have some affect actually, they're not nice to recover from and I imagine pregnancy will affect it somewhat. I had one too with Harrison but hopefully there will be plenty of time between so I don't have any bad reactions.

We're on the last hurdle of the week spiffy, it's not *toooo* long till Saturday now!

Where's everyone else in their cycles? And I haven't seen Pielette pop up on here for a while - I wonder if she got the house? :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay Pez! I'm glad your mom is happy for you. There is 13 months between my brother and I, and my dad already told me that it was hard at first but totally worth it as we started to play together. I want my kids to have the closeness that me and my brother had growing up. :flower: Also, I'm glad you guys are all feeling better!

Yes, Pielette! We need to know if you got your dream house!

Blessed, thanks for the info. I know I should just be patient, but the lack of cramps was worrying me a little. Glad to know you don't _have_ to have them before a bfp!

Well, tomorrow my period is due. I'm praying the witch stays away! I really don't expect to get it, though. The size of my breasts alone has me feeling pretty sure that AF will be a no-show. Hopefully it's not just some new hormonal craziness that my body is throwing at me! :wacko: My temp was on the low side today, but a little higher than yesterday's. I think it's because we've had our house so cool during the night these past few days. However, that hasn't stopped me from feeling hot! It got down to 62 degrees (16.6 celsius) and I still felt like I was going to start sweating under the covers. My husband was calling me a space heater. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

My doctor appointment yesterday went really well. My doctor read the u/s results to me, and I was like, "huh?", so he handed me the sheet of paper and let me read it. It did say there may still be some tissue, but I was also not quite done bleeding when the scan took place. Anyway, when I asked him if I should wait to TTC again for one or more cycles, he asked why I was so determined. Ha! I explained that we want our kids close in age, and his answer was basically to just listen to my body. But he does want to make sure my hCG is back to normal, so I had blood drawn yesterday and I should know today what the level is. He said he'd call me when he sees the results come in.

The really positive part, though, was that when I started to ask about being cautious next pregnancy because when I look back I wonder if there was anything I could have done differently, he wouldn't even let me finish my sentence. He said, "No, stop right there. I know where you're going with this, and don't blame yourself. It's just something that happened." He kept telling me that it's not my fault and explained how so many women blame themselves, but that it's just something that happens. We also talked about how common mc's are but that no one really knows it because hardly anyone talks about it when it does happen to them.

He told me that next time I'm pregnant I have to think positive and expect things to go just fine. As I was leaving, he just kept telling me to think positive, and at the very end added that it was a medical order! :)

I had been crying while we were talking, but when I left I had a smile on my face. He understands that it is something painful that happened and that no one can ever take that pain away, but he said that worrying next time won't help anything.

Phew! Okay, sorry for the long post, but I'm really happy with how things went yesterday. I felt really encouraged and listened to, and I am just so happy that we found this doctor. So, now I'm just awaiting the results of the hCG test. Oh, and I have a job interview today! Big day for me.


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- if i had to guess i think i didnt have cramps with my first 2. i remember waiting til af was due to test and i dont remember having any indication that anything was different. you can def get a bfp without cramps! like i said, i even had 3 days of ib with no cramps.

i hope this saturday you get your bfp!!!!! :happydance: sounds like some good signs you have going on :thumbup:

preggo ladies, how are things going???

how is everyone else doing???

we watched what to expect when youre expecting last night, so so funny! :laugh2:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I was looking at that movie and wanting to watch it, but my husband and I try to be very careful with what we watch. So can I ask you how it was, in terms of profanity, sexual content, etc?

Oh, and thank you! I'm feeling really good about this cycle. Now I just want to know! I even rummaged through our bathroom cupboard hoping I might find an extra test that I could take today. :blush:

Harley I'm so glad you found that doctor. He sounds very genuine and caring. I hope your hcg results come back at 0 so you can start trying again (of course, only if you feel that your body is ready). Oh, and the job interview is exciting! I hope you get the job! :thumbup: I got my last job on the same day I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## blessedmomma

harley-i hope you are feeling much better now. said a prayer for you :hugs:

spiffy- we are the same. very cautious regarding what we put in our body, not just food but entertainment and what we choose to see and do, etc. if we come across a movie with a lot of profanity, sexual content, etc we take it out. we always get the movies that are NOT the unrated version. this movie is rated pg 13. i have taken movies out in the past that were pg 13 though so thats not saying much nowadays. this movie wasnt too bad. there were a couple bad words, a part with a pool party baby shower so people in swimming suits, a couple parts with a guy without his shirt, and of course implied sex- since everyone gets pregnant. thats all i can think of off hand. we are pretty strict about movies, but i know there are people who are more strict than us that might find it offensive. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

too bad you couldnt find some tests!!!! lol:haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know, I was really hoping at least ONE might turn up... Sigh.

Well, that doesn't sound too bad. Maybe I'll have to talk the hubby into renting it. I already know what he'll say. "Oh no...another baby movie!" :haha: I know what you mean about the PG 13 movies these days. We don't watch rated R movies, but some of the PG 13's are just as bad! It makes me think, "Who would let their 13 year old actually watch this???"


----------



## Pezkin

Harley it sounds like you have an amazing doctor, he sounds like he helped you enormously, what a wonderful man! I'm glad he helped you feel better about it all - and he is quite right with everything he said to you. I hope the tests all come back normal and you can start TTC again very soon :) And good luck for the job interview! What is it you're going for?

I might have to persuade the other half to watch what to expect when you're expecting too - I heard quite mixed reviews about it but I bet it'll be really funny and interesting. I'm usually playing computer games in the evening but the fatigue is really kicking in now, I could really do with just some nice light-hearted films to watch :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

What games do you play, Pez? I used to play The Sims a lot, but then DH and I decided to completely give up video games because we would would just sit around playing them for hours and hours. :blush: I still miss them occassionally, though, especially when I'm bored.


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- i thought it was funny mostly cuz i can relate to one of the ladies on there. and the dad group my DH cracked up over. i thought it was really cute. :)

spiffy- i have a 12 and 13 year old and i know just what you mean :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well ladies, I broke down this evening (again) and tested, and this is not the result I was hoping for. I was so sure I was pregnant! Now I feel like my body betrayed me. :( I'm glad I tested tonight, though, because at least my DH was there to hold me while I cried. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-20 19.30.02.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Spiffy, I'm so sorry. What a strange feeling, having your body giving you a bunch of positive signs and then the test is a bfn. :( What a bummer. So you think this a sure sign you're not pregnant this time? No chance it'll turn into a bfp later? It's still possible, right?

My job interview went well. It was pretty informal since they already know me. I would be doing pretty much the exact job I had before I left to have Ozzy, which is answering phones and processing donor requests at the national headquarters for Power to Change (previously called Campus Crusade for Christ Canada). I really enjoyed it before, and the people there were great to work with. The hours would also work out really well; it would be 11-3 Monday through Friday, so I wouldn't have to worry about pumping and using bottles, we would just cut out that mid-day feeding. I reaaaallllly hope I get the job! The are interviewing more people tomorrow, so I'll find out early next week sometime.

Didn't hear from the doctor today, so I think I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I really hope you get that job! It sounds perfect! :thumbup:

I suppose there's still a chance of a late bfp, but I really feel like I would have seen a line of some sort at 13 dpo if I was pregnant. My period is due tomorrow, so if it shows up, that will be the end of that. If it doesn't show up tomorrow, then I'll go buy some more tests.


----------



## EarthMama

I enjoy reading everyone's posts. I have been feeling a little crampy off and on but it's very slight as of yet. I have a hope that I am pregnant but I still have to wait to test. I was really nervous to get pregnant again when my son is so young, but now I've gotten my head around it and I am sort of excited about the prospect. It just feels right to have our family whole sooner rather then later.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Best wishes, Earth Mama! :flower:

Well, ladies, I'm officially out. :nope: AF showed up this morning right on schedule. I can't believe it. I was so sure I was pregnant. I _felt_ pregnant. I just feel so disappointed right now, and upset that my body gave me so many false signals. It seems like a cruel joke. :cry:


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Spiffy! :hugs: Our bodies do odd things to us sometimes... I'm sorry this month wasn't yours, especailly as you felt this was it. It does just seem so cruel. I look forward to that BFP for you, as I do for everyone else in waiting. :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, that's such a weird thing to go through. Sorry you've been through the emotional wringer this time around. I really was hoping this was it for you. 

My doctor has order me to stay positive, so I'm going to try to find the bright side for you. :) First, AF came right on schedule, so you're cycles are still the same and therefore predictable for the next time around. Second, now you know that sometimes your body will give you signs that might not be accurate. Hopefully that won't happen again, but if it does you will have been there hopefully not feel as betrayed.

I know that doesn't really help take away the feelings of disappointment, but keep your chin up. God's got an awesome plan for you and your family! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Chez, and thanks Harley. Your words really helped pick me up. I've had my moment of sadness and self-pity, and now I'm going to start thinking positive again. Like you said, I'm now prepared for next time in case my body starts doing something weird and totally pregnancy-like. 

Two things that made me feel better this morning:

1. I told myself that today, Spetember 21st, _might_ be the day I'll be giving to my OB as the date of my LMP when they're figuring out how far along I am, which would make my due date June 28th, by the way. (Positive thinking! :))

2. I bought more internet cheapie tests, because I'm such a test-aholic that even the thought of peeing on sticks several weeks from now makes me happy. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay for more tests! Haha! Btw, I totally have done the whole rummaging though the cupboards looking for hidden tests thing before. 

More good news, to help keep things positive... My hcg is back to zero, so I'm good to go! So glad I don't need a D&C or even another u/s. Daniel and I talked it over last night, and I think we're going to NTNP for a month or two before TTC full swing again. As much as I'm ready to be pregnant again, I think it'd be nice to have some "time off" from tracking and testing and all of that for a little while. I might chart my BBT just to get back into the habit and to have the info for the future, but I'm going to try my best not to obsess over it or worry about DTD at the exact right time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I'm glad you're all clear now. I'm going to try to do a mix of TTC and NTNP this month, meaning I won't be temping and I'll try my absolute best not to symptom spot, but I know I'll end up testing (I'm not kidding myself there) and I did tell my DH that we're having sex every day from the end of my period until a day after I ovulate (thank goodness I get obvious ovulation cramps, so I won't have to track anything). That way we're sure to have plenty of spermies waiting without the stress of worrying about whether I missed any fertile days. Plus, DH isn't complaining... :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry about af spiffy :( my dads birthday is june 28 :) i BET dh doesnt mind at all :haha:

harley- hope you get the job! you sound very positive about everything :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Oh Spiffy yuck about AF *Hugs*

I'm feeling extra broody today. Blah.


----------



## Pezkin

So sorry about your AF coming Spiffy, it must feel awful to have been just so convinced and then her come rear her ugly face. Glad you seem more optimistic about things in later posts though. Good luck this round and enjoy the baby-making! :)

That's great news about your levels though Harley. Enjoy a chilled couple of months NTNP - I think you both have the right idea there. Have you heard anything more about your job interview yet?

Earthmama, how is it with you? Any more cramping? Are you going to test soon?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I haven't heard anything yet. I expect to hear sometime early next week. How are things with you, Pez? I can't remember, do you have any scans scheduled yet?

So, while I am being optimistic and am trying to look on the bright side, I just want to say something about how I'm handling the mc overall. It's still really hard sometimes. It totally sneaks up on me. One minute I'll be completely fine, the next I'm fighting back tears. Not as often as before, but it still happens. I don't say this to try and get any kind of sympathy or pity, I just know that I have a tendency to act like everything is perfect (especially online where I can be typing happy words while crying and no one would know) when I really am still healing. I seem really strong, but I'm actually just really good at hiding my weaknesses. I really feel like if everyone was more honest about their feeling and not afraid to make feel people uncomfortable by sharing their emotions, then it would be easier for people to open up and ultimately help in their healing.

BUT, I don't want any of you pregnant ladies to hold back from sharing good news and keeping us all updated on how everything is going! I'm so stoked for these babies! New life is always a blessing, and hearing about you and your pregnancies really does put a smile on my face. :)

Excited for you, Earthmama! Hoping you get a bfp soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Skadi and Pez. :flower:

Harley, thanks for being open and honest about how you feel. I felt the same way after my chemical pregnancy. I would be feeling just fine, and then suddenly I'd just be crying. I felt bad for my husband, because he wanted desperately to help, but had no idea how to. It was especially hard for me because it was my firt pregnancy, and I was scared that maybe there was something wrong with me and I wouldn't be able to sustain a pregnancy. Of course that wasn't the case, but there was just a lot of emotions going on, and it was hard to know how to deal with them. Also, there was that part of me that thought, "Even though this baby wasn't here for very long, he or she still deserves to be grieved, and if I don't do it, who will?"

My thoughts are still with you. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- i wouldnt expect you would be healed yet hun. my 1st and 2nd pregnancies were mc. and even though it was 14 years ago i still tear up if i sit and think about it. it does give me comfort to look at my oldest dd. she is such an amazing blessing, and i wouldnt have her if my other babies would have made it. my first pregnancy i lost at 8 wks and got pregnant with the second 3 months later. i lost that one at 7 wks. 3 months later i got pregnant with my oldest. i was so scared of mcing her that i wasnt able to enjoy most of my pregnancy with her. i regret not relaxing more and enjoying it. 

i can honestly say there will come a time when your joy to be reunited with your LO in heaven one day will outweigh the sadness you feel now. :hugs:


----------



## Pezkin

Harley - thank you for being so open and honest with us all. I have fortunately never experienced a MC so I cannot pretend to come close to understanding exactly what you are going through but despite you saying that you do not want to get sympathy/pity that is exactly what I feel for you right now after reading your post. I think you are very right about people opening up more leading to more efficient healing. You should always feel comfortable enough to post here about how you are coping and feeling about it all. I hope that with time you are able to draw strength from the experience and that you do not feel too low for too long xx

We are doing okay here, we all seem to be over our tummy bugs which is a great relief. Harrison just has a sore throat now, bless him, I feel so sorry for him but it has made his cries/voice sound super cute - mean of me to say, I know. As for the pregnancy, I'm having zero symptoms which is really worrying me. But I can remember feeling the same with Harrison so who knows. 12 weeks is a long time to wait for a scan and to know everything is okay...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, how many weeks are you now? Oh and just be glad you get a standard 12 week scan, because, unless something goes wrong, we have to wait until 20 weeks. I know some US doctors do an earlier one, though, and since I'm switching OBs next time, I hope I get one of those! As for your symptoms (or lack thereof) I'm sure everything is fine. I didn't get a lot of symptoms early on either.

Well, remember how last month I said AF was kicking me around because I had a heavy 6 day period? Well, last night my period ended, just stopped completely like someone turned off a faucet, meaning it didn't even last a full 2 days! :confused:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, sorry I've been missing this last week, we went away for a week to the Isle of Wight, me, my DH, Noah and my mum. We had a lovely week but I have to admit to being glad at being home cos it messed up Noah's sleep! He's never slept anywhere overnight except his own home so I think it was a bit of a shock to him. A bit like having a newborn again. Zzz. Thankfully now we're back to normal and he went straight back to his 11 ish hours.

So news from me - we didn't get the house. They messed us around for two weeks without an answer yes or no so eventually I said I wanted an answer by the end of play yesterday or we would withdraw the offer. They tried to keep us hanging around with stupid excuses again so I said no I'm fed up of this now, no answer, offer goes. So the offer was withdrawn.

I'm slightly disappointed but after all that I had kind of stopped caring. We have a strong suspicion that they were using us, either to incite a bidding war when other interested parties came along, or to have us as a fallback option. And that's not fair. I said we're a growing family and we don't have time for this nonsense. I would never treat people like that. So I'm glad it's done. The search continues!

I'm mid cycle at the minute and have no idea if I've ovulated or not. I'm hoping not cos what with being away with my mum and Noah in an adjoining room DTD was not going to happen! Mum did make me laugh though, she's so eager for another grandchild she tried to talk me into DTD :haha:

So stuff to catch up on... Spiffy so sorry AF turned up, although that does sound odd about finishing early. Did it seem like a normal period?

Glad you're all feeling better Pez, I remember how long it seemed to have to wait for a scan as well! I found out super early as well so it felt like an interminable wait. I didn't have much in the way of symptoms either so try not to worry :hugs:

Harley I'm glad your hcg is back to normal and please say whatever you feel you need to on here :hugs: It is going to take a while to grieve and that's not a bad thing. Your little bean in heaven deserves that. It sounds like NTNP for a couple of months would be good for you. Thinking of you :flower:

How are things with you blessed? Any signs of cycles coming back? 

Skadi how are you doing? And chez how are things?


----------



## Pezkin

I'm really sorry about the house Pielette, although in the circumstances I think we would have done the same, if they were messing you around this much from the outset then the entire process could have been a complete nightmare!

Spiffy - My LMP puts me at 8.5 weeks, which is what the midwives will go on here. However, I know that I ovulated a lot later than this so I think realistically I am probably 6.5-7.5. The first scan will hopefully give me a better idea.
That's a really odd AF, could there be any chance at all of it being implantation? Or was it quite heavy? Maybe things are still settling after your little one?

How is everyone else?


----------



## EarthMama

I took a pregnancy test today and something weird happened...I saw a positive line appear, then disappear, and the negative line was REALLY REALLY faint...like I had to squint to see it. So to me I feel like this was inconclusive. My urine was kind of diluted and it is still pretty early for me to test...I guess I'm just going to have to wait longer.


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey, Pie! :hi: I had to laugh at your mum trying to talk you into DTD! :haha: Sorry to hear about not getting the house though. DF and I have seen a few we'd love to buy and make our own, but we're not in the position to do that atm. We're still stuck at my parents actually, still waiting on a house...

Sorry AF is messing you about, Spiffy. :hugs:

EarthMama, that is actually really weird! Seems these tests want to play with everyones minds, as of late. No fair! :wacko: The waiting is awful but I hope you get your answer soon... :baby:

Things are going well with me, ladies. I'm 16w today which seems to have flown since we told everyone. I have 4 weeks until my next scan it just makes me impatient, but of course - excited. :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, it was pretty heavy, so I doubt it was implantation, but because it was so short and my breasts are still bigger than usual, I'll probably just use an internet cheapie test when they arrive to settle my curiosity. And because...well, I'm a test addict. :blush: I'm expecting it to be negative though, because my temperature is back to pre-ovulation temps.

It will be nice when you can get that scan and find out how far along you are, Pez! I know that would drive me crazy, wondering when my real due date was. But at least the doctors think you're farther along so you get your scan sooner. :winkwink:

Pie, sorry you didn't get the house, but I agree with everyone else. We probably would have bagged it, too, after being treated that way for so long. I hope you find an even better house soon! :flower:

Earthmama, I'm sorry you had to deal with such an ambiguous test! Hopefully the next one is just an obvious bfp!

Chez, I bet you can't wait to find out what gender your second bean is! :)


----------



## ChezTunes

I really, really can't wait! :happydance: I'm more impatient this time...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Are you guys hoping for another girl or a boy?


----------



## ChezTunes

Obviously we'll be happy either way but we'd love a boy at some point... :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We'd like a boy at some point too. The funny thing is, my DH actually wants our second to be another girl. He said that if Alia is going to have a playmate close in age, he'd rather her have a sister. I was surprised, because I just assumed he'd just want our second to be a boy.


----------



## Skadi

Sorry about the house Pie, that is terrible of them!

Nothing new here... we've amped up the NP part of NT to a whole 2 times this cycle... too bad the timing it totally off. Oh well. Next month!

I don't care if its a boy or girl. I'd like a boy because I already have a girl, but I'd like a girl because I already have girl stuff PLUS a girl name picked out. (Ava Elizabeth... pretty! Plus it sounds good with Keira Loris. Perfect sister names.)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's a beautiful name Skadi! I hope you get another girl someday so you can use it. And hey, I've heard multiple stories of women who end up with a bfp after only having sex once that month, so as long as you can hit the right time, it might be enough. :thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

We have our boys name picked out, but there's a few girls names that I like and am not too sure on atm. I'll think about it once we find out baby's gender. We're actually using the boys name as the nickname, and have been for a while so it will be funny if our "girl" has had a boys nickname all along! :haha:

I've spent some time worrying about what people will think or say (behind our backs) about the boys name but now I'm thinking "they're OUR babies, we'll call them what WE like." The name is Dexter John, John after "his" Daddy. DF likes Dexter Morgan and I quite like it too, plus Morgan is a family name on my stepdad's side but I just cannot bring myself to use it because of the TV show Dexter's character is called Dexter Morgan! :blush:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Spiffy, and thats so true! I'm just pretty sure the timing was off this month. Who knows though, right :)

Chez don't worry about what other people will think! Those who are important to you will come around to it quickly anyway!


----------



## ChezTunes

Skadi said:


> Thanks Spiffy, and thats so true! I'm just pretty sure the timing was off this month. Who knows though, right :)
> 
> Chez don't worry about what other people will think! Those who are important to you will come around to it quickly anyway!

That's what I'm thinking. :shrug: They're less likely to say something rude once baby is here and has that name for certain. IYKWIM...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think the show Dexter might actually work in your favor. I think it kind of "revived" that name, just like Twilight revived the name Edward, and changed it from an older man's name to a sexy vampire name. (I'm not a fan or Twilight, by the way, just making an observation). I think the nickname "Dex" is actually really cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

I love Ava Elizabeth Skadi, that's so pretty.

Chez I LOVE the name Dexter! We can't use it unfortunately cos it's my nephew's middle name, grr.

I have to admit I would love to have a girl this time round, but obviously would be happy to have another boy. 

But we have made a decision about children. We're going to be like you blessed :flower: Basically the plan is to NTNP/TTC from now on until we're done having kids :haha: So if we really want another (like now) we're making it more TTC, if we'd rather it was more relaxed and less of a chance, we'll be more careful to avoid fertile days, but won't mind if it happens anyway. 

I'm loving this plan cos it means we don't have to use contraception ever again - the Pill messes with my hormones and we both hate condoms, and it's exciting! I love the idea of not knowing when the bubbas will come along, leaving it up to God. After we're done having kids either DH will get the snip or I'll have my tubes tied. That's an argument for another day :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's exciting Pielette! Me and DH keep going back and forth about it, but that idea has always been on the table, so we'll see I guess. :flower:

Okay, you girls want to hear something weird? So over the past few months, I've had 5 dreams about triplets! (Now, I'm not saying that I think I'm going to have triplets, because I have no family history of multiples, so the odds would be pretty astronomical) but I still think it's pretty strange! Here were the dreams:
1. My friend and I were both in the hospital giving birth to triplets. One of my babies had stopped growing early on, so I gave birth to three babies, but only two lived.
2. I was taking care of triplet babies at home.
3. I was reading on BnB about a lady who thought she was having twins, but there was a third baby at birth, so she ended up with triplets.
4. I found out I was having triplets, but they had to take one of the babies out of my stomach to do surgery and then put it back in. They were then asking me if I understood how risky the pregnancy would be, and I said, "I know. I'll probably have to go in-patient at a hosiptal around 19 weeks."
5. There was a man who was cheating on his wife with a lady who was pregnant with triplets.

How crazy is that? :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Woah, those are some crazy dreams you have there... :winkwink: Almost sounds like the dreams I have. Tbh though, I can't actually remember the last time I rememered a dream I had! Which is weird because with DD, I actually had lots of vivid dreams and at the beginning of this pregnancy I had a few too. I'm just so out-of-it-tired that I can't remember any atm...

I had a handful of triplet dreams when I was expecting DD too, Spiffy! One of them I still remember is I gave birth to triplets in my mothers bed. They pretty much just slipped out. No pain, no pushing. None that I remember, I pretty much just exhaled and they were there! :haha: I didn't even know I was pregnant and then my mom's room appeared to be my hospital room... DF was there and when MIL2B came to visit the triplets were walking and talking in a matter of hours! :wacko: In order they were :blue: :pink: :blue: and we named them Noah, Elsa and George. Now George is not a name I'd actually pick in real-life (not that there's anything wrong with it, I just have the names I like picked out) but the reference comes from a mutual friend of ours who (himself) takes the glory of being the reason DF and I got together. It's his surname and he told us if we ever had kids to name one after him!! :dohh:

ETA: Sorry, I got carried away with my ramblings there! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:haha: Wouldn't it be nice if babies just slipped out in real life? That's a crazy dream! I've also had a few dreams where Alia was just suddenly walking and talking, but of course it seemed totally normal in the dream.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my, Spiffy, those are some crazy dreams! So strange to have that many dreams about triplets. They say that if you dream about having a girl you will have a boy and vice versa, but I have no idea what the 'old wives' say about triplets!

Chez, I think Dexter is a great name. And if you need any support from someone who has been there, just hit me up. My son's name is Ozymandias Lovecraft for crying out loud. You think I didn't get questions about that one?! I always introduce him as Ozzy now so as to avoid hearing the same questions/criticisms over and over again. My philosophy on sharing name choices while I was pregnant was always, "I'd rather have you say it to my face now rather than behind my back after baby is born." But that's just me. I understand some folks want to keep it a secret for lots of reasons. Drives me batty when they do because I just want to know already, but I try not to complain. :)


----------



## Pielette

Wow crazy triplet dreams! Ah how nice would that be if they just slipped out. Still, we'd have less to lord it over men on how strong we are and how they could never handle it :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, Harley, I have no clue what triplets in a dream are supposed to mean. :shrug: Okay, now I have to ask to annoying question that I'm sure everyone asks you...where did you come up with that name? I think it's cool, by the way. :thumbup:

And Pie, for some reason your comment made think of this lady at my church. After she delivered their baby, her husband said, "See that wasn't so hard!" I'm pretty sure she didn't find that too funny... :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Wow crazy baby dreams!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffynoodles said:


> Yeah, Harley, I have no clue what triplets in a dream are supposed to mean. :shrug: Okay, now I have to ask to annoying question that I'm sure everyone asks you...where did you come up with that name? I think it's cool, by the way. :thumbup:

Haha! Thanks. Well, rather than writing out the whole story again, I'll just link to a post I made about it a while back. Wish I could just do that in spoken conversation. lol

The main questions I get all the time are, "How do you pronounce his name again?" and of course, "Where did you come up with that?" :D We also get lots of comments like, "Oh, that's unique" or "I've never heard that one before." I've come to terms with the fact that I'll be answering those questions and hearing those comments my whole life. I'm okay with that, and I hope that Ozzy will be someday too. If not, he can just go by "Joe." Ha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I wondered if "Lovecraft" was from H.P. Lovecraft. :winkwink: Cool, thanks for sharing that with me. As for the comments about names, we get those too. We pronounce our daughter, Alia's name AW-lee-uh instead of Uh-LEE-uh, and people are always saying stuff like, "Oh, that's unique," "How do you spell that?" "Where did that come from?" Usually we just say, oh it's Arabic and it means, "Exalted," but sometimes we fess up and admit that we got it from the book "Dune" by Frank Herbert. So, see, we're geeks too! :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

People always ask me if I know Keira is an Irish name... which I find kind of funny. Maybe they expected me to name her "Kaneisha" or something. (Ahem her fathers pick for a middle name...shot down a nanosecond after it was offered up.)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi said:


> People always ask me if I know Keira is an Irish name... which I find kind of funny. Maybe they expected me to name her "Kaneisha" or something. (Ahem her fathers pick for a middle name...shot down a nanosecond after it was offered up.)

:haha:

Don't you love the silly things our men come up with sometimes? We were talking about possible boy names the other day and my husband came up with "Scalth". It was obviously a joke, but it was so bizarre that we just laughed and laughed. If we end up having a boy next, and people ask us what we're naming him, I think we tell them "Scalth" and then save the real name for after he's born, that way, no matter WHAT we name him, people will say, "Oh...GOOD!" :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Well, I didn't know that Keira was Irish. People are so funny sometimes. One time, when I told a stranger that my son's name was "Ozzy," she asked me who was Australian, me or my husband. And she wasn't even joking.

My husband says he wants to name a boy Mahershalalhashbaz. It's the longest name in the Bible and means "quick to the plunder, swift to the spoil." The scary part is, I'm not even sure he's 100% joking. I have vetoed it, but have said maybe we can name a dog or cat (or better yet, a fish!) that someday. :lol:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies, sorry i have been MIA lately. been pretty busy with home schholing and preparing for season changes:wacko:

i love the unique names :thumbup: my oldest dd is alyana. its pronounces al-eee-anna. everyone gets it wrong. everyone hated it when i was pregnant with her. my mom tried to talk me out of it and then tried to spell it differently:dohh: she is often called alaina or other varying names. i didnt think it was that unique of a name, but apparently everyone else does :shrug: i like that it means 'eternal bloom' and her middle name irene means 'peace' we usually just call her aly so its not such an issue :)


----------



## Skadi

lol Spiffy that is a great plan!

Blessed... Alaina? Really? I sure hope these people are illiterate.


----------



## Pielette

Haha spiffy I love that idea, I must come up with a couple of awful names to tease people with next time! When I was pregnant with Noah we picked the name really early on and told people we had but refused to tell the what it was. Drove them all nuts :haha: 

Blessed what on earth? Some people are seriously stupid :dohh: Having said that I already knew they were stupid, some can't even manage to spell my last name properly and it's Gordon. How difficult is that?:wacko:


----------



## ChezTunes

If DD was a boy she would have been Noah too. I love the name but my friends sister has named her boy that. DF really doesn't like Jacoby, which has always been one of favourites but it doesn't matter now as my friend used it last year for her boy. I need a name that no one I know has... :shrug: I love Alexander but DF has 4 in his family. :dohh: I don't know anyone named Dexter and I've fallen head over heels in love with it. :cloud9: 

I guess we're secretly hoping for a boy but will be as happy with another little girl for Elsa to play with. :baby:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so I think I may have ovulated REALLY early this month, as in, cd 6! I was checking my cervical position on Monday (cd 4), because I seemed to be getting EWCM, and noticed that it was so high that I could barely reach it. On Wednesday (cd 6) it was high, soft, and open, and I had a TON of EWCM. I thought, "Hmm...that's strange." I had taken my temp that morning and it was 97.3. On Thursday it was 97.5, and today it was 97.8! Now to give you an idea, on the last month I temped, my coverline was 96.6 and the highest temp I got all month was 97.8. I am so confused! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh spiffy really crazy! im sure it can happen though. hope you guys were ready for it :thumbup:

chez- cant wait til you find out the gender :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thankfully we dtd on cd 3, 4, and 5, so if I did ovulate that early then hopefully we were covered. I guess if I get a really early bfp or an early period then I'll know why.


----------



## Pezkin

Hi all - sorry I have not been on for a while! Myself and my partner are big World of Warcraft geeks (an online game) and the expansion was released last week so all spare moments have been spent on there, lol.

I've now got my scan date through for 17th October, so not long to wait now. Morning sickness is kicking in a bit now, I keep waking up at 6:30 every morning feeling very grim. Fortunately Harrison is now consistantly sleeping 7-7 which is wonderful and really helps! I'm so super tired all the time!

Spiffy things sound pretty crazy for you! Hoping that everything works out for you this cycle though and you get that BFP :)

I hope everyone else is okay too.


----------



## blessedmomma

good to hear from you pez. sorry about the ms, yuck. i have had it pretty bad with some of mine. not fun :nope: cant wait for the scan!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, that would be kinda weird if you ovulated so soon, but also good since you've been DTD. Hope it turns into a bfp for you!

Pez, MS sucks. Hope it doesn't last long, and if it does I at least hope Harrison keep sleeping for you! Sounds like you are doing pretty well for the most part. :)

A quick update about what's happening over here. I had a second interview for the job on Friday, and I should hear next week whether I got it or not. I'm kind of nervous, but trying really hard not to dwell on it. I can't go back in time and redo the interview, so there's no sense in obsessing over it!

I have no idea what to expect from this cycle. I've been tracking it like a normal cycle, counting the first day of the mc as cd1. Not sure if that's what you're 'supposed' to do or not, but it seemed to make sense to me. In that case, today (Sunday) is cd21 and I could ovulate (if I even ovulate this time) any time in the next week or so. My cycles are so inconsistent. But I've had a bit of EWCM the last few days, so I wouldn't be surprised if my BBT jumps up soon. Not that we're planning on DTD immediately if it does. Just taking it easy and letting whatever's going to happen just happen. :)

ETA: I'm also prepared for this to be a super long cycle. I have no clue what to expect, so I'm ready for anything, I guess.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley I hope your cycles go back to normal quickly. In the meantime, I really hope you get that job! I have a feeling you will though. :winkwink:

Pez, I hope the MS doesn't get too bad! I didn't really get it with my LO, which means I'm probably due for it next time around!

Okay, my temp is back down again, so I no longer think I ovulated, but this cycle is throwing me for a loop. I'm on CD 10 and still don't have any fertile cm, which I usually do at this point. Also, I have no idea what was up with that weird temperature spike. :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pez, is that a WoW shirt on your little guy in your avatar? I've never played it, but I think the mechanics (stats, levels, class, races, etc.) are similar to D&D? Daniel and I play D&D when we can find a group to play with, which has been a few years now. :(

Well, I'm pretty sure I've ovulated or will tomorrow. I had a pain in my side today, and my CM has been watery, so I took an OPK on a whim. It definitely looked positive to me. Like, the test line almost looked darker than the control, which is weird because I never had that before when I used them. We DTD late Saturday night (technically it was 2:00 am on Sunday... we're kind of night owls), but I didn't lay there after or anything. I suppose it's possible I could end up pregnant, but I don't think it's likely because of the timing. But, anyway, that's what's going on here. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, that's awesome! I mean, that you're ovulating, which means you're getting back to a somewhat normal cycle so quickly. If you concieve this cycle, and I do too, then we'll have very similar due dates, because I think I'm going to be ovulating sometime this week (I'm on CD 11 now, and I usually ovulate around CD 13-15). I finally got some fertile cm today, which is great, because all of the dry/creamy cm was so weird for me at this time of the month.

I've never played WoW or D&D, but I'd probably get hooked if I did. I'm a big fantasy nerd. :blush: I even write fantasy books.


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone! How are you all? :flower:

Harley that's great that your cycle is settling back to normality, even if you don't conceive this cycle it's great to know that you can expect ovulation as normal. Never discount one time though, those little guys can live quite a long time! 

How are you doing spiffy, are you doing OPKs?

Sorry to hear the morning sickness has got you now Pez! Think I found that the worst bit of early pregnancy. But not too long until the scan!

As for me, I think I ovulated on Thursday. Well that's what the OPKs said. But I had some pretty intense twinges on Sunday and I'm really hoping that wasn't ovulation because we aren't as covered if that was the case. I had three positive OPKs on Thursday and then it was gone the next day, and i did a few tests on Saturday and Sunday as well to make sure, all negative :shrug:


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey, ladies. 20 DAYS until we get to see LO again, and hopefully get to find out what flavour we're expecting! :winkwink:

I just need to let off some steam if that's alright... :blush:
I just can't get any sleep atm and it's driving me crazy. :nope: Anyone I know would say the old "well, you'd better get used to it because you won't be getting any with 2 little ones!" And tbh, I would just explode hearing that right now. :growlmad: I love DF to teeny, tiny pieces but OH MY DAYS, he snores like there's a tornado ripping through the room. It was a problem when I was pregnant with DD too but as I've said before, this pregnancy has brought out the fiery, red-head in me. :dohh: I don't yell at him for it, because even I'm not that unreasonable right now... :haha: I'm just feeling sorry for myself, I guess. I just feel I need some decent sleep to get me through the day caring for DD whilst growing LO. :sleep:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'd say you timed ovulation just right. I get those twinges for a few days after ovulation every month. I don't use OPKs because my body tells me exactly when I'm ovulating in the form of cramps. Thankfully the cramps come the day before ovulation and not after! However, we're using the trusty CSP this month anyway. We dtd on CD 9, 10, 11, and now I'm on 12, so I think we're going good so far! I had a tiny pin-prink of red spotting this morning and I'm not sure what that means, because I never ever ever get mid-cycle spotting. :shrug:

Chez, my DH is a horrible snorer too, so I can absolutely sympathize with you. We tried everything to help him snore less, and the only thing that has helped is having him take an decongestant every night before bed (we get the generic brand of Claritin D). He still snores, but it's so much quieter! I can actually fall asleep! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Oh really spiffy? That's interesting. Maybe that's what my twinges were then.

I couldn't really do CSP this cycle cos we were away with my mum so no DTD happened there! Only managed it twice in my fertile window, I am hoping that's enough.

Hmm maybe your spotting is ovulation spotting? I know some women get that.

Oh chez I really do sympathise. What has he tried to improve it? How about those strips that open up the nostrils, or a decongestant like spiffy suggested? Failing that I guess maybe if you had a spare room you could be in different beds a couple of times a week so you could catch up on sleep. Sucks though :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette said:


> Hmm maybe your spotting is ovulation spotting? I know some women get that.

That's what I'm assuming right now. i just checked my cervix and it's high and open, plus I've had a ton of EWCM today. Now I just need my hubby to get home so we can get to it! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Chez, I wish I could sympathize with you, but unfortunately I'm the snorer in our marriage! Thankfully it's not so bad that it keeps Daniel awake, except when I was pregnant it was BAAAAD. I even woke myself up sometimes! He's already said that when I'm pregnant again and it gets to that point, he plans on sleeping on the couch. Heh. I hope you guys can find a way to help keep you well rested and happy.

Spiffy, we would end up with really similar due dates, wouldn't we? I think we are going to DTD tonight, so it just might happen. Not really because I'm ovulating, mostly just because. :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley Quinn said:


> Spiffy, we would end up with really similar due dates, wouldn't we? I think we are going to DTD tonight, so it just might happen. Not really because I'm ovulating, mostly just because. :blush:

Hey, that's the BEST reason to dtd. :winkwink:


----------



## Pezkin

Spiffy that is really cool that you write fantasy books! I used to write all the time too in my teens but kind of lost my enthusiasm as I got older, I would love to get back in to it though. Good luck with DTD! And to you too Harley - I'm so pleased that things seem to be returning to normal already.

Pielette I hope the timing worked out well for you. When I look back at the cycle that I got pregnant, it looks as though me and OH only dtd a couple of times during my fertile period too, so it certainly could be looking positive for you!

Chez I am sorry that you have not been sleeping well, lack of sleep is really awful! Is there anywhere else you/your other half could sleep for a couple of days to catch up?

I wasn't able to sleep at all last night. There was an emergency meeting at work yesterday afternoon after I left. Basically the company is going under and while we will be paid as usual on Friday, there is no guarentee after that. We've been told that the company might "cling on" for a few months but it's definately on its way out and we've all been told to look for new jobs. I'm so upset, this means I'll be missing out on my maternity pay and finding part time work is really difficult where we are. I'm going in to talk to my boss today but I was just so worried about everything that I literally couldn't sleep. Perhaps this is fate's way of telling me to be a SAHM for a while, the money will be super tight though which is what worries me. Meh :( I've been there for years and really loved it, especially the team. It's so so sad :(


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Pez - I'm sorry to hear about your work. It'd be great having a job/workplace that I loved. I've only had one job that I loved but the people, not so much. One job I had, I liked the people but not the work! :haha:

Harley - It sounds like your body is back in tune, wishing you and DH a happy babydance :flower:

Spiffy - I've never had ov-spotting before... but I did before getting BFP this time! Hoping this is it for you too! :thumbup: I've never had any kind of spotting actually. I had ov-spotting AND 7week-spotting too. :shrugg:

Pie - I hope you caught that eggy those couple times! :winkwink:

We've not actually tried anything to downsize the snoring yet. Thursday is our shopping night so we're gonna try those nose strips for sure! I'll try anything just to even make it quieter. I'll keep and eye out for a decongestant too. I must admit I did start snoring later on in pregnancy with DD but NOTHING would keep DF up. He sounds like a tornado and would sleep through one too!! :dohh:


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya ladies !!!
Boy do i feel a little embarrassed to have not updated, nothing in the past couple of weeks. I havent read the thread back yet but will do after i post this.
Well.....i ovulated the week before last according to ovulation signs and a smiley face on my clearblue monitor. Though we were out because we only managed to have sex once over that period (had a busy couple of days, my nans birthday ect..) 
Anyway i felt really dizzy yest morning and had to go and have a lie down as the room was spinning and i felt a little sickie. Something in me told me to test this morning so i did and i got a 2ND LINE!!! clear as day fainter than the control but really obvious no squinting needed even by my OH.
Ive already been praying and thanking god all day as i seriously began to doubt it would happen. 
Hoping my period stays away over these next couple of days :) 
xxx


----------



## Pielette

Ez wow congratulations! So happy for you my sweet! :happydance::happydance:

And missed you :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, I'm so sorry to hear about the job. :( I really loved the job that I had before having my LO, but I love being a SAHM even more. Still, I would feel really sad if I heard that the school I worked at was closing and those teachers were going to lose their jobs. I'll pray that things will work out for you guys, whether it means you finding a part time job or that you be a SAHM. :flower:

Chez, that gives me so much hope! I actually read online about a few other women who had OV spotting on the cycle they got their bfp, so I'm hoping I'll be one of those! :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Ez - How exciting... What better way to update! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## ezbabydust

Pielette said:


> Ez wow congratulations! So happy for you my sweet! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> And missed you :haha:


aww thankyou hunnies :kiss::flower: i just cant believe it esp as ive been breastfeeding (even though not as much now lo is being weaned)
ive got a whole bundle of tears inside me waiting to drop out, so happy and overwhelmed. My son will be 17months when this one is born. Thinking positive never found out so early with my first.
xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats EZ!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

(I must have been typing up my last post while you posted that, because somehow I totally missed it! :dohh:)


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry i havent been on much ladies :flower: im not using my computer much or my tv. my home is much more peaceful when we dont have them on.

ez- i see you are pregnant!!!!!! congrats hun :hugs: thats how my last pregnancy started. i woke up one saturday all dizzy and a little sick. my DH had to mow the church grass so i told him i was gonna take a test. he told me to text him the results. i knew it was a possibility, but was really amazed when i got the faintest positive. he is kinda a poas-aholic too:haha:, so he got me a bunch of tests to use for a while just to make sure it was getting darker. 

did i miss any other big news ladies??? im gonna try to read back on everything

still no cycles for me....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, that's funny that your DH is a poasaholic, too. I didn't think my husband was much into the testing, but last cycle when I took a test while he was home, he made me set it down, leave the bathroom, and go back in when 3 minutes had passed. When the time was up, I tried to rush into the bathroom and he held me back so that he could see it first. :haha:

I hope your cycles come back soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol you have no idea hun.... my DH did the same with my 3rd kid. he was the one to check, and then didnt know how to read it but said there was 2 lines. i didnt believe him at first, thought he was joking. my DH has also peed on one before lol. i was getting evaps once so i put water on one and no evap. i thought well, maybe they arent evaps after all. so he peed on one, and it had an evap. its so funny to me, but he is a silly, silly, man. every time we find out we are pregnant he goes out and buys a bunch of different kinds so i can keep taking them for a while. i guess i cant complain though. i take a test at the beginning of each month just to check since my af hasnt come back and i would rather him ask me if i need any then not want to waste money on them. so many tests in my life is probably why i have line eye :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Haha ladies these husbands are funny! My DH really cares as well, can't say he's ever peed on a stick himself though :haha:

Blessed I really hope your cycles sort the,selves out soon! Missed you :flower: I do like the idea of a tv and computer free break though. Must do that one day.


----------



## blessedmomma

and thank you hun! i feel ready for my cycles to come back. i keep feeling like af is gonna start any day, then it doesnt. i thought it would be nice to go without it for a while, but i really dont like feeling like its gonna start any minute :( i have cramps at least once a day and i feel pms'y off and on all the time. boo. get it over with already.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Congrats, EZ! It's so exciting to have a bfp here! Looking forward to hearing about your pregnancy over the next 9 months. :)

Pez, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this time of uncertainty surrounding your job. I'll pray for some extra patience and peace for you while you wait to hear what exactly is going to happen and as you may have to make some tough decisions in the future.

Speaking of jobs, I still haven't heard whether I got the job I applied for or not. It's starting to get stressful, and I'm slowly getting more and more anxious the longer I wait to hear something. It doesn't help that now I'm also waiting to find out if I'm pregnant or not. *sigh*

We did end up DTD last night, and my temp took a jump this morning, so I really won't be surprised either way this cycle.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooo Harley, I really hope you get your sticky bean this month! I also hope you get that job and dont have to worry anymore. :flower:

I don't know what's wrong with me. These past two days I have been SO hormonal. Yesterday I nearly cried when LO only drank half her nighttime bottle, and then felt unreasonably upset and frustrated about it all evening. Today my husband told me he was going to eat out tomorrow after we decided we weren't going to eat out during the week anymore, and I threw a little fit about it and then broke down and cried about all the things that have been bothering me lately. I don't normally get this hormonal around ovulation. Heck, I usually don't get this hormonal during my period!


----------



## Pielette

Pez I hope you're ok about your job, it must be awful to be facing losing a job you love :hugs: I'm a stay at home mum and I do love it, although its hard work at times, but I might have felt differently if I'd ever had a job I loved. Never really happened for me. Really hope it all gets sorted.

That's awful that you're still waiting Harley! How long has that been now? Could you ring up and ask for a bit of an idea on when you'd get an answer? Fingers crossed for a sticky bean too, don't you just hate waiting?

I feel like all I'm doing at the moment is waiting, waiting for the perfect house to come along, waiting for a BFP. Driving me insane. It doesn't help that my DH has the most unrealistic expectations for a new house that nothing seems to match. I saw a beautiful house last week and he dismissed it because, and I quote, 'the light fittings weren't properly in and the lounge was dark.' It was the first I'd heard of the lounge being dark! I just feel like he uses flimsy excuses sometimes to say no to a house, and here I am struggling, dragging shopping up the stairs to the flat in five trips, bringing Noah up and down. I feel like the only thing that's going to get him moving is if I get pregnant, because I refuse to deal with two babies up and down the bloody stairs!

Spiffy I sympathise. Two nights ago I threw an absolute fit, crying and everything, because I bit a mouth ulcer for about the eighth time whilst I was trying to eat my dinner. I refused to finish my dinner. I don't think my DH knew whether to laugh or not! Five mins later I was like what the hell was that about? :blush:


----------



## ozzi

Hi ladies :flower:
I've been stalking this tread for a while and thought I'd say hi. DD is now just over 12 weeks and we have been going with the flow NTNP since she was 6 weeks and I felt up to dtd again :winkwink: 

I am exclusively bf and was wondering how long it took for you ladies to have a visit from AF? I did think she came to visit for a few days when DD was 4 weeks old, but nothing since... so I'm now thinking it wasn't AF at all?? Who knows! 

DH and I are both 32 so hoping for one more close to DD in age :)

Anyways, congrats to you all with BFP's and :dust: to all of you still waiting :thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

:hi: Welcome! Thank you, and :dust: to you too!!


----------



## Pielette

Welcome ozzi and good luck!

I can't comment on the bf thing because I'm ff, but did the 4 week bleed feel like a normal period?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, Ozzi! Welcome! I also ebf. I started weaning Ozzy at 5.5 months and got my first af 2 months later at 7.5 months. Not sure what the norm is.

Pie, I had the second interview on Friday, so it's been 3 working days. I've thought about calling, but they just said they would let me know sometime this week, so I am hesitant to call.

So strange about your dh making weird excuses. Lights are something that can be changed fairly inexpensively, aren't they? Maybe he is hesitating for some other reason. Either way, I really hope you find a place you both love before #2 comes along.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hi Ozzi! I ebf for the first 4 weeks, combi feed until 10 weeks, and then ff after that due to serious supply issues. I thought I got AF back at 4 weeks, but then my next period didn't come until 50 days after that. So I'm not sure if the second bleed was actually my first period, or if that just happened to be a long, annovulatory cycle. (Personally I think it was an annovulatory cycle because I get bad ovulation cramps ever since having LO and I never got them that month). Best of luck to you! :thumbup:

Pie, that's so frsutrating! I want so badly to be in a real house and stay there for more than two years, but my DH has told me that it definately isn't going to happen for at least another 6 years. :( So I understand how hard that has to be. I hope your DH comes around soon.

Well, I still haven't ovulated, and I still haven't had my ovulation cramps that signal that O is a day away. I have had an insane amount of fertile cm the past few days and my cervix has been soft, high, and open for a couple days. It's like I'm just hanging on the edge of ovulation without it actually happening! :growlmad:


----------



## Skadi

OMG Congrats EZ!! How exciting! We are starting to get lots of BFPs now! I love it!

Hmmm AF was due 2 days ago so just waiting now. I feel like my cycles are crazy now. I don't think this will be a BFP month. I had crazy amounts of CM for a few days where I am sure I must have been ovulating and didn't DTD until the day after so probably too late.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I'm crossing my fingers for you! Maybe it's best though that you're not expecting a bfp, because then if you don't you won't be as disappointed, and if you do, you'll be pleasantly surprised. :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Spiffy, when I got pregnant I totally wasn't expecting it that month due to timing although we were TTC. Turned out I was wrong and the timing was JUST right! I feel like AF might be coming today though, feeling bloaty.


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- hope everything works out job-wise :hugs:

harley- heard anything today???

pie- thats odd about the house. i hope you two find something you both love!

welcome ozzi- no cycles here. still bfing. mason has been eating 3 meals a day besides bfing the last week though, so could change any minute 

spiffy- i am a mess lately. this is the first baby i have bf and i expected something totally different. i always feel crabby and emotional. sometimes i call my DH at work and cry about something. he is very sweet and prays with me or just talks. i always feel stupid later when i think about what i was crying over. :blush:


----------



## Harley Quinn

No, I still haven't heard anything. :( When I asked them how much the job would pay, they said they haven't worked that part out yet, so I'm wondering if that's why it's taking so long to tell me. You'd think that even if I didn't get it, they still would have called by now. I'm really hoping I hear something before the end of the day today because we are leaving town tomorrow afternoon for the weekend and Monday is a holiday!


----------



## ozzi

Thanks all for making me feel so welcome. 4 week bleed did feel like a period, but I'm begining to think it was just left overs from DDs birth.
Anyways everything happens for a reason and #2 will come along when he/she is ready I'm sure :)

Fingers crossed for you Harley :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- i hope you caught that egg :thumbup:

harley- i used to be a certified employment specialist, sometimes it just takes a while :hugs:

ozzi- i feel the same. not in a rush, but i will be over the moon if/when it happens :flower:


----------



## EarthMama

Aloha ladies...just checking in. I don't have internet where I live (rough jungle terrain) so I can't contribute more frequently but am enjoying reading the discussion.

My period is officially late, and I'm having ZERO symptoms at all, either for pregnancy or aunt flow. I'm gonna leave it until the 10th, and if my period hasn't come then I'll test. The only thing I've noticed different is that I'm sooo emotional, but thinking this could be PMS.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Earthmama, I hope you get your bfp! It's terrible when AF is just late for no apprent reason, so I hope you don't have to go through that. :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Hmm my aparant AF symptoms seem to have actually been a precursor to a disturbing bowel movement. lol Hmm Still waiting now with no symptoms. 

At least I'm not the only one late right now.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I hope you ladies get your answers soon. So strange to be late with no symptoms. Skadi, I had to laugh at your apparent symptoms turning out to be digestion-related. The only reason I took an OPK this cycle is because I had cramps that I originally thought were just the precursor to weird bowels. Ha. So... anyway, on that note... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pielette

Morning ladies :flower: (Or afternoon or evening depending :haha:).

Harley I'm really sorry it's taking so long to get an answer about the job. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sometimes all you want is an answer, even if it's a no, just so you can move on. Much like TTC :haha:

Hmm intriguing skadi! How long will you leave it before you try a test?

Earthmama, fingers crossed for you!

As for me, I am trying so so hard not to symptom spot but it's so difficult. I felt rough yesterday. Throughout the afternoon I felt sick on and off, then had dinner and felt better, then 15 mins later felt rough as a dog again. Only thing that helped was going to bed. This morning I work up feeling very very hungry, then made myself some breakfast and could only get through half of it. I don't feel sick as such this morning, just 'off'.

It could of course be some kind of bug, and this would be ridiculously early to feel sick as a result of pregnancy. Just wish my body wouldn't do this now cos it makes my mind whir :wacko:


----------



## ezbabydust

Hey everyone just checking in :) welcome ozzi :)

I had my first period about 9ish weeks after having my bubba ozzi, so it may well be your period. good luck wit ttc!

Skadi and Pie im excited for youuuss!!!....when are you gna be testing??

Really wanna be bump buddies with you ladies so i looking forward to some more beautiful bfp in this thread.

I feel completly normal maybe a bit more tired than usual and headaches. Took another test this morning and the line came up faint at first than got darker but its not as dark as the control line yet. Did any of you have to wait for that line to get darker or was it just dark straight away? Im 4wks+1day according to conception day.
Because my period is up and down and no set days, varying between 30-35 days. So after wednesday next wk i will feel better as that will be day 35 no period.
xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey, Ez! With this BFP, I waited for that line to get darker until about my 6th week! :thumbup:


----------



## ezbabydust

Thanks for your reasurrance Chez! <3 have u got a cute bump yet? I heard u can show quicker subsequent pregnancies..
Didn't find out I was pregnant this early last time, I was about 7-8wks so when I tested then that line was immediatly dark as can be lol! I got my booking in appointment on monday gna be busy this wkend with the boys so I'm hoping my mind will be busy!


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, I hate waiting... I am so impatient. I am literally counting down the days (17!!) until my 20w scan! :happydance:

I've not got a bump as such (I'm a lot bigger this time than when I got pregnant with DD) but I can feel where my bump is, if that makes sense. I didn't actually show well until I was late 20, or early 30 weeks with DD!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I ahd to laugh at your update as well. You just worded it so elegantly. :haha: I can't wait for you to test!

Harley, I was looking at your chart and it seems like you for sure ovulated! I *may* have ovulated yesterday because my temp went up a little this morning, but I won't know until I get a few more temps. This cycle has been so weird and unpredictable. I never got any ovulation cramps, which makes me think that maybe my frustrating body still hasn't actually ovulated. I'm just SO ready for this part to be over!

Pie, those sound like promising symptoms! I hope they lead to a bfp! What dpo are you on?

Ez, I didn't take a test until I was 9 days late last time around, so it was dark immediately. But you're still pretty early, so I'm sure it will get there. :thumbup:

Wow, Chez! I was showing enough for a stranger to ask me if I was pregnant by 17 or 18 weeks last time around, so I'm expecting to explode this time around. :dohh: The funny thing is, towards the end, all I got were, "You're so small!" comments. So my bump shot out and then grew very slowly after that.

Well, the hubby and I are going to a resort up in the mountains tonight while my MIL watches LO. It will be my first night away from her, so I'm looking forward to a full night of sleep with no interuptions. :happydance: After that, we'll come get her and then spend two more nights up there all together. It should be fun and relaxing. :)


----------



## ChezTunes

My friends could tell earlier but they still said my bump was small. Compared to my friend who was carrying a big boy and a LOT of fluid, I suppose I was! I don't wear tight clothing either so I guess it's harder to tell if I'm pregnant or just fat!! :haha: Honestly though, right now it really is just the latter. :( BOO!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I was super proud of my bump so I'll admit I did wear some snug tops to show it off. :blush: Here's a picture of my 16 week bump last time around. That shirt probably should have been put away at that point, but I only had so many "professional" shirts to wear to work, that I had to make them stretch...literally. 

The sad this is, I have about as much belly now and I'm not even prego! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







(4) Sixteen Weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ChezTunes

Aww, I wish I showed like that! I'd be proud to show that bump off too!! :flower: I had the whole "B-bump" going on. I'd lost a lot of weight before getting with DF and when we first got together was still loosing it, only to get our BFP soon after we got together. (She was totally planned but came a bit sooner than we'd thought. We thought it'd take a little longer because of the losses/hard time concieving I'd had in the past.) No idea why I felt I needed to share that last bit, but there we go! :thumbup: Haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I have a bit of "fluff" this time left over from my LO, so we'll see what kind of bump I get next time around. I'm afraid that it's going to be really hard to keep it secret since a lot of my weight is in my stomach so add first trimester bloat to that and I think it's going to look a little suspicious. :dohh:

How long did it take to concieve your DD? It took me 4 months with my DD, which felt too long for me, but was a little quicker than DH was expecting (I think he was secretly hoping that it would take us a year. He was pretty scared the first time around. :haha:).


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy your pic is lovely! Gorgeous bump. Nice to put a face to the name too :flower:

I'm about 7/8dpo I think. I've had another odd day today, been very hungry and feeling queasy on and off. I also woke up in the middle of the night last night feeling really hungry which was a bit weird.

Is it all in my head, is my mind doing this because I desperately want to be pregnant? I really hope not cos what a waste of feeling rubbish :haha: 

On a side not it took us one month to conceive Noah. Crazy! And now of course I'm sat here on month three thinking hmm, never experienced this one before... I know three months is nothing, it's just come as a surprise to me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette, I think this month just might be your lucky month, based on those symptoms! I remeber waking up in the middle of the night hungry early on with DD. :thumbup:

And thank you. :flower: It would be nice to put faces to the rest of you, too.

Even though it took us four months last time, I think I'm more impatient this time. I seriously hope I get a bfp this month, because the thought of going through another month of _this_ is depressing. :(


----------



## ezbabydust

Pielette i woke up last wk wanting to eat at like 4am so i stuffed myself with a cupcake:haha: youe symptoms are sounding pretty good :thumbup:

Spiffy that photo is gawgus. I had a bump like your last time all sticky-out n cute :cloud9: love your auburn colour hair btw! 
I remember waking up at 16wks with a bump and thinking "woah ok this baby is real" i could not wait for my bump! 
This time around i have no idea when it will come but i hope its like last time n nice, round n obvious :haha:

Thanks for your reasurrance on my bfp line hunnies:kiss:, Im now not so anxious about it and will give it a couple weeks for it to get darker lol:dohh: impatient me! Oh and yh my sister is preggo too and she has her 12wk scan next wk! Super excited to see my neice/nephew:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ez. :flower: Yeah, I definately had a basketball bump last time, and got told so many, many times. :haha: I hope I have a similar bump next time.

That's awesome that you and your sister get to go through pregnancy together! My sister-in-law was two months ahead of me last time, and it's great because her DD and mine will probably be really close cousins growing up. :)


----------



## ezbabydust

Its awesome having a family member pregnant at the same time-providing you actually get along lol. All the bubbas can be close and look out for one another when they are older

Yh were not the bitchy kind of sister either as we have a seven year age gap so were good friends really. She was sooo excited when i told her had tears running down her face awwww lol. She was like we can have a joint baby shower!!! i was like err noooo- baby showers are for first babys so i'll leave all the limelight to you sis lol! 
But i will be planning her baby shower for her lol.

Btw just to be nosey- how old is everyone? Im 25, 24 when i gave birth to my bubba this year.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's will be fun for you to be able to throw her baby shower and be there to give her advice since you're a pro now. ;) Is she your older sister?

I'm 24, and I was 23 when I gave birth to my LO this year. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, that's a great photo! Cute bump! I've definitely got "fluff" left over too! I was quite big with Ozzy (he was over 9 lbs. after all), so it will be really interesting to see what my belly is like next time. The other night, while I was lying in bed I stuck my abs all the way out, and I looked 20 weeks pregnant! My husband had to check I wasn't arching my back, it was sticking out so far. I guess I just have awesome abs... covered with that layer of 'fluff'. Haha!

As far as having a face for the name, I've been thinking of switching out my avatar for an actual picture of me (believe it or not, I'm not a lego figure), I just need to find a good one. I do have a picture of me on my profile page, but I don't think anyone ever goes to those.

I'm 30, was 29 when Ozzy was born. That's part of why I'm so eager to have more babies... my clock is ticking! :lol:

On another note, I sent an email today to the guy in HR who I had my interviews with, just letting him know I'm out of town today and would be unavailable in case he tried to reach me. He replied back, letting me know he didn't have any update for me yet, but hoped to have one next week. So, I guess that at least means I haven't _not_ gotten the job? I don't know, I'm just going to try to enjoy the weekend and the holiday on Monday as best I can! :)


----------



## EarthMama

Hey all,

Think I'm out. I couldn't wait and took a pregnancy test, and it was negative. Still no signs of Aunt Flow though. Seems like if I was pregnant, a positive would have shown up already. 

It's all good though. We've decided to wait until baby boy is a wee bit older before trying for another. :)

good luck to you all!


----------



## Pielette

Well it's nearly 5am and I'm so hungry I could eat a cooked breakfast! Laying next to DH in bed hoping a bit of BnB will get me sleepy again. I can't eat every time I get hungry in the middle of the night I'd be the size of a house :haha:

Thanks ez and spiffy, I'm hopeful, they do seem promising but I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

Aw ez that's so lovely to be pregnant at the same time as your sister!

Well at least you know you can enjoy your weekend Harley without expecting a phone call :flower: No news is good news I reckon! Oh and you're not a Lego figure?? :winkwink: 

Sorry to hear that Earthmama but glad you're happy to wait a bit now :hugs:

I'm 29, I'll be thirty in February and I don't know how I got to this age :haha:
In the spirit of faces to names, here's a pic of me and DH. Bit of an old one, it was taken about three years ago before we were married but we don't look too different.

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/Us2.jpg


----------



## ezbabydust

Awww lovely pic Pielette :) I'm sure there was an old thread and u posted a pic of noah n ur husband and they looked soooo alike! Correct me if I'm wrong! 
Are you testing soon?

Spiffy yh she's my older sis I'm the youngest girl in my family! The youngest child is my brother who is 8. 
Your wkend away sounds romantic-is it a log cabin? im thinking wood fires and home-cooked winter food ! Its nice to get away from the normal grind of life. 

Harley I really hope u get some good news next week about the job. Keeping you in all this suspence is not fair. I'm trying to keep busy too this wkend so I know how you feel hun. 

X


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffy - I came off of BC at the start of April and got our BFP at the start of August. :flower:

Ez - I'm 24, was 24 when I had DD and will be 25 when this LO is born. DF is 23, and will be 23 when this LO is born.

EarthMama - Sorry you're out this time but at least you both agree on waiting. Good luck when you're back on board! :flower:

Harley - I hope you enjoy your weekend, and get some great news in the week!

Pie - It does sound promising, I'm not one to get my hopes up either. Makes the BFP even more exciting or the BFN less upsetting. At least that's how I cope... I wake up hungry if I've eaten not long before bed :wacko: It's like my stomach forgets I've eaten... :haha: Our (my parents') kitchen has been getting done up so we've not really been eating well the past 2 weeks and I had a mirowave meal for lunch yesterday (chicken korma & pilau rice, omnom!) and I felt starving about 30mins later!! :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

caught up on 3 pages so forgive me if i miss anyone...

earthmama- sorry about the negative, glad you are ok with it though. :hugs:

skadi- still officially late???

spiffy and pielette- you two are some gorgeous mamas!!!!

ez- im 34, will be 35 in november (13), and DH is 37, will be 38 in december (10) my fertility has actually sped up with age :shrug:

i used to lose the weight between babies, but it hasnt happened between the last 3. maybe cuz they were so close? 14 mos between jaxon and nathon, 12 mos between nathon and mason.


----------



## blessedmomma

pics of my last pregnancy. i always stay small then blow up in my last trimester... this was in the beginning, about half through, and almost at the end


----------



## blessedmomma

some pics of me and DH. the last one makes me smile cuz i was trying to pray and my son was trying to make me laugh :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ez, it's a resort, but our room has a full kitchen, living room, and a nice big bathroom with a jacuzzi tub (I told hubby we couldn't make the water too hot because we need his spermies in top condition in case this month doesn't work out :haha:). It was nice to have last night without LO and just spend some quality time with DH. But it was also exciting to see LO today. :)

Ez, was it hard for your sister when you had a child before her? (I ask because my friend is pregnant with her second, and her sister, who is 9 years older still doesn't have children, due to her husband not really being on board, and I've wondered how hard that was for her.)

Pie and Blessed, I love the pictures! What good-looking mamas you two are! ;)

Earthmama, sorry about the bfn. Glad that you're taking it so well.:hugs:

Harley, I hope you hear about the job next week, and I hope its great news! Also I have to second Pie's comment: you're not a small plastic toy?

Chez, your story sounds like mine! I came off bc in March and got my bfp in July last time around.


----------



## Skadi

Happy Thanksgiving too Harley! lol I thought the bowel thing was pretty funny.

...and yes *still late*. Last month I was a full week "late" so we will see if maybe my cycles are just lengthening. I'm not testing until next Friday if AF doesn't come. Still no symptoms either way except I keep feeling that kind of painful weird pulling feeling down there tonight. I know I had that early on with Keira but I am not convinced. Could just be another impending bowel movement. HAH

Chez! Oh gosh lets not discuss how much bigger sooner we are all going to get this time around. Seriously. I couldn't hide that I was pregnant by 12 weeks. Right around Christmas I was 26-27 weeks and I had people thinking I was full term?! Scary. Anyway do you think it is a girl or a boy? Do you have a feeling about it?

Spiffy - LOL About the Fluff... I'm carrying a little extra around with me still too!

Oh and I'm 30 but was 29 when I gave birth in January.

Oh and this was my bump at 19 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

happy thanksgiving canada girls <3

how do you celebrate there???


----------



## Skadi

Thank you, Blessed. Turkey and Pumpkin pie with Family in thanks for all God has given us.


----------



## ChezTunes

Skadi - I haven't got a clue this time. This pregnancy has been so different but that doesn't mean a thing does it... So who knows! :shrug: I'm scared to say one way or another because I've never been wrong in guessing the sex of a baby and I don't want the first time I'm wrong to be me! :haha: With DD I just *knew *she was :pink:


----------



## Pezkin

Hi all - sorry it's been a while since I posted again, I've just been so so exhausted lately! Can't wait for this tiredness to pass... Sorry if I have missed anything so far:

Welcome to the group Ozzi :)

I love the bump picture, Spiffy! I really regret that I didn't really get any pictures of myself last time with my bump (I'm extremely camera-shy!) so i'm going to make sure I have some this time. My mum is photographer so no excuses!

Good luck still Harley with the job, it must be so frustrating to still be waiting for an answer one way or another.

Pielette that is a really sweet picture of you both! It is great to put a face to names here, I'll try to be brave and post one soon too :) Blessed I love your pics too, so so sweet.

Skadi - WOW at that bump for 19 weeks! I didn't start to show until I was literally about 7-8 months last time, and even at the end I wasn't very big, I had serious bump envy, lol. Yours looks great!


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- that sounds like what we do here <3

chez- im never right about guessing the gender. pretty much you can bet if i say it, it will be opposite :(

pez- i hope the fatigue passes. not a fave time of mine. any ms yet going on?? :hugs:


----------



## ezbabydust

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ez, it's a resort, but our room has a full kitchen, living room, and a nice big bathroom with a jacuzzi tub (I told hubby we couldn't make the water too hot because we need his spermies in top condition in case this month doesn't work out :haha:). It was nice to have last night without LO and just spend some quality time with DH. But it was also exciting to see LO today. :)
> 
> *Ez, was it hard for your sister when you had a child before her? (I ask because my friend is pregnant with her second, and her sister, who is 9 years older still doesn't have children, due to her husband not really being on board, and I've wondered how hard that was for her.)*
> 
> Pie and Blessed, I love the pictures! What good-looking mamas you two are! ;)
> 
> 
> Hiya Girls:flower:
> In answer to your question Spiffy my sister took it very well, i just think her younger sister being pregnant speed up her plans a bit more lol. Everyone was always pestering her asking "when are you gna have a bubba?" (esp after she got engaged) and she would just say 'not yet' she was very focused on her career ect. So when i got pregnant i was the 'encouragement' she needed:haha: not in a bad way she always wanted children but her partner dragged his feet iykwim. 4 months after i had my bubba she started ttc :happydance: now were pregnant together its wonderful.
> 
> Your mini break sounded wonderful( ooh la la a jacuzzi!:haha:) telling your oh not too hot water in the tub made me chuckle! something i would say aswell lol.
> 
> Skadi your bump was lovely and round for 19weeks! wow! Keira definatly made sure the world could see her:cloud9:
> 
> Blessed your bump is super cute and neat even full term:flower: does your babies mainly stay in your back then? do you get back pain in your pregnancies? sorry to ask but im suprised how neat your bump is all along!
> 
> Pregnancy bumps are just so beautiful n unique dont you think??
> 
> To the other girls on this thread i hope your enjoying your wkened! xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, what a beautiful bump you had! I wonder how big it would have been if Kiera had gone full term!

Ez, this little vacation has been great! I'm only 4 dpo, and obviously if I'm pregnant implantation wouldn't have happened, but that doesn't stop me from symptom spotting, so this break has been nice to get my mind of TTC for a little bit. When I'm hope again tomorrow, I'll be 5 dpo, and closer to the point where symptom spotting actually makes sense. :haha:

Ez, I'm glad you sister didn't get jealous when you were pregnant, but I'm also glad that it spurred her to action so that you could both be preggo together. :flower:

Pez, I hope the tiredness doesn't last long. I remeber what a drag that was. I really hope I have a little more energy this time since my LO still doesn't sleep through the night.


----------



## blessedmomma

ez- my pregnancies are all pretty different. that was my last one. i had back aches when i would do a lot of housework, but other than that i was fine. 

nice of you to say it looked neat, but i was huge! just looking at the pic reminded me of how out of breath i got. i usually gain 5 lbs the day i get a bfp, then dont gain much at all til last tri. some of them were really high in my abdomen, or really low. my first got so high i would have to put my arms up just to breath. and my second was so low my legs would fall asleep if i sat for long. my biggest baby i was just huge all around. its crazy how different they all have been :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy - Hopefully I find out next time around!

Still waiting.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Skadi, you must have the patience of a saint! I would have broken down and tested for sure by now! (And I sure hope baby #2 stays tucked away until their due date this time around! :flower:)

Blessed, that's so intersting that your pregnancies have all be so different. I mean, I know everyone always says that, but I always just assumed they meant symptoms and such. I never thought about the bump itself being so different! Mine was a total "out front" baby. Depending on the shirt I wore, it just looked like I had tucked a basketball underneath! Here's a picture of me at 36 weeks (I wasn't able to do a 40 week shot since I had her at 38+4).
 



Attached Files:







(9) Thirty-Six Weekssmall.jpg
File size: 107 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- oh my goodness, you're so gorgeous!!!! love the bump :cloud9:

yep, they have all been pretty different. im not sure whats worse. up high they are all pushing on your lungs and you just cant catch a breath, not to mention the extra heartburn. down low you have so much extra pressure on your bladder you feel like you have to pee even when you dont, and it takes a bigger toll on your back. my last 2 have been fairly in the middle. a little bit of each, but not extremely bad either way.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, I'm having a hard time not symptom spotting this cycle too. I had the slighted bit of cramping today, then I had to tell myself that it could be many other things beside implantation cramps. Trying to stay positive and hopeful while also remaining level-headed is such a hard balancing act.

My belly was also all out front and looked like a basketball. Here's a picture of me and DH last Halloween (around 38 weeks) dressed up like a jack-o-lanterns. This little girl who was dressed in a pumpkin costume came up to me and asked, "What do you have under there to keep it pumpkin shaped?" I told her it was a baby and she kind of just stared at me. It was really cute. :)

The other one was taken underwater when I was just about 5 months. It's the only real 'bump picture' I have. I didn't really want to do the whole monthly bump picture like a lot of women do, but now I wish I had at least taken more pictures. Not for me, but for Ozzy in the future. I think I'll try to make a point of it next time.
 



Attached Files:







Halloween 2011.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









IMGP0029.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Skadi

What a great bump Spiffy!

It's not hard to be patient to be honest. I've had a sinus infection for a few days and trust me that saps any kind of excitement out of you. I was a week late last cycle too so don't really want to get excited in case this is just my cycle lengthening or something.


----------



## ChezTunes

Awww, you ladies are beautiful... and those bumps? Wow, perfect! :D I don't think I have even ONE picture of me with a bump because I cannot stand seeing pictures of myself (so don't have them taken) and I was a little depressed that I didn't have a beautiful round bump... At least not until MUCH later.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, it could have been implantation, since you were 6 dpo yesterday, right? They always say it happens between 6-12 dpo, so maybe, just maybe! I'm 5 dpo today, and still nothing remarkable happening here. ;)

The story about your halloween costume cracked me up! I had to tell my DH and he laughed, too. :)

Skadi, I'm sure the sinus infection has not been fun, but if it keeps your mind off of being late and symptom spotting, then that's at least helpful. Of course, the sinus infection could also be pregnancy related, since I had headaches and a stuffy nose last time around. :thumbup:

Chez, you should start taking some bump pictures this time. You don't have to show them to anyone, but it might be kind of nice to look back on someday or to show your LO. :flower:

Pielette, have you tested??? I'm so excited to hear a bfp announcement from you!


----------



## Harley Quinn

I don't know if you guys have seen/read this yet, but a friend posted it on fb the other day, and it made me think. Part of the reason I'm determined to get more bump pictures next time around and has also inspired me to want to be in more pictures with Ozzy. 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/allison-tate/mom-pictures-with-kids_b_1926073.html


----------



## Pielette

Aw thank you ladies. Harley I love the Halloween pumpkins! 

Blessed your bumps look so neat! But I'm guessing from what you say they're deceptive :haha: Takes so much out of us doesn't it. 

I didn't take many bump pics at all last time chez and I want to change that next time. It's such a shame because it was one of the happiest times of my life so I wish I had been in more pics. Next time! Harley I've seen that too and it really did make me think, I'm hardly in any pics with my monkey man either.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you skadi, you are definitely more patient than me :haha:

As for me, I'm a few days away from testing. I don't have any tests in the house except a couple of clearblue digitals which I'm not going to waste too early. I have some cheapies on the way which should arrive on Friday, blessing in disguise I think because otherwise I'd be driving myself crazy peeing on them and trying to convince myself I see a line :dohh: I actually have NO clue whether I am or not :shrug:


----------



## ezbabydust

Harley i just read that link and looked at the pictures of some of the mamas with there kids and im now writing with tears in my eyes -so moving, my mum has a picture of when she was 8months pregnant with me and that is such a special picture to us.
Thanks for posting that:hugs:

My OH is a photographer/graphic designer so my pregnancy last time was like our little creative project and we took pics of my bump from the first week of my pregnancy every 2 weeks without fail and would do location shoots(various parks or aganist interesting walls). I also took my own personal pic of my bump in the bathroom mirror at home and in changing rooms when i was trying on new clothes :haha:. I hate pics of myself but We felt it was very importent to keep a record and its so good looking back and remembering. We also had a photoshoot (done by his photographer friend) 6 weeks before he was born of us two and bump and i love, love them photos!!!
This time were doing the same and when i actually get a big bump we will include our son in some of the pictures:cloud9:
Dont be shy of showing those beautiful bumps off and snap away at them ladies because the memories are SO special and just like the article says its good for your children to look back on.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Blessed like spiffy i didnt even consider that bumps with different pregnancies can be soooo different! Low, high ect ect. thanks for the insight and i still think your nearly full term bump looks cute n neat in that piccie :haha: Dnt know what i will get this time around but im looking forward to it!

Pielette where are u luvvie? Im excited for yours and Skadis up-comimg tests!!!

Im gna post a bump pic when i work out how to do it!
x


----------



## ezbabydust

oh wow just as i submit my post i see yours pielette lol! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette, I'm going to start testing on Friday, too! (I'll be 8dpo, so theres a good chance it'll be a bfn, but hey, I've been looking forward to testing ever since my last period and can't wait any longer than that :haha:)

Harley, thanks for posting that link. I really want to be in a lot of pictures with my LO, but sometimes it doesn't happen because I'm the one always taking the pictures. So we have lost of her and DH together, and very few with me. :dohh: I need to hand him the camera more often. :)

That article was also very touching because my own mom passed away when I was 11 years old, so the pictures that I have of me and her are cherished pictures. Here is one of my favorite pictures of me and my mom. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







002 (7)small.jpg
File size: 138 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- that was lovely and so true! i still think of my moms smell when i think of her lol. sounds silly. i think a lot about her attributes as opposed to what she looks like. <3

pie- i hope this is it!!!!! :happydance:

as for me, my little guy has been eating a lot of solids. he loves them, but it has made my milk dry up a little. he was trying to nurse for 3 hrs the night before last and there was nothing in there for him. if he was older i wouldnt worry so much. since he is only 7 mos old i dont want him fully weaned yet. i cant give him regular formula, he is allergic to milk, otherwise i would try to switch him over. i have heard some bad things about soy formulas, dont know if its true or not, but makes me want to avoid that as long as possible if i can. also he wont touch a bottle anyways, so not an option as of yet.:( 

i was kinda looking forward to getting my cycle back since he isnt nursing as much, but since my milk is being really effected and he doesnt have enough im gonna cut out almost all of his solids. hopefully my milk will increase for him and he can keep nursing for a few more months. with all the extra nursing, im sure i wont be cycling any time soon, but i need him to be healthy


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- that pic of you and your mom is beautiful :flower: so sad to hear she passed away when you were so young:cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

my issue with pics is more of my kids. i have tons of my girls when they were little. now we use our phones a lot. when we switch a phone we havent printed them so we have to get our old phones out to see the boys baby pics. kinda sucks of us. :wacko: we need to get the camera out more. we have a great camera that we rarely get out. it has hundreds of pics we have never gotten developed :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Spiffy, that picture is so beautiful. What a precious memory to have. My own dad died when I was 13, but I feel like I have more pictures of me and him than I have of me and my mom. Probably because my mom is kind of camera shy. I'm not really camera shy, but like you, I'm usually the one taking the picture. I need to get used to asking DH to take my picture more often.

The two picture I realllly wish I had taken are one of me and my super huge basketball belly when I was in early labour (didn't really feel like having my picture taken then, just need to bite the bullet next time!), and one of me and Ozzy in the hospital on the day he was born. Don't know why we didn't get that last one, seems like a pretty typical photo to have. We didn't get one of the three of us together that day either. I guess we just didn't think of it; we were pretty distracted by our brand new baby after all. :)

I'm 7 dpo today, so Friday I'll be 10. I _might_ test that day just for the heck of it. I really wouldn't expect to see anything, but it might be fun to test the same day as you guys.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! Harley, you should definately test with us on Friday! :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

Are we doing a group test then? I'm officially more than a week late now. I am kind of starting to get excited. I think I am going to read back some of my first tri posts to see if I mentioned anything specific.

In other news Keira is now 12.9 lbs and 9 months old! :<


----------



## Pielette

I'm out ladies, AF got me this morning. I have to admit its starting to get to me. On to cycle 4 I guess.


----------



## ChezTunes

Pie - Sorry she caught you again this time! :( Boo at the witch!

Spiffy - That is such a beautiful picture. One to cherish for sure, not just for you but for your DD and future LO's too.

I wish I could face the camera, I really do. I will continue to try. I have gotten better, I don't get panic attacks anymore... 

GL to you, Friday testers! I'm hoping you all caught those eggies!! :dust:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, no, Pielette. That stinks. I agree with Chez. A big ol' boooo from me too.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Pielette! I thought this was it for you for sure! :( It sounds like what happened to me last month, when my body cruelly tricked me into thinking I had to be pregnant. I'm sorry. Hopefully next month will be it. :hugs:

Skadi, will you join Harley and I in our Friday testing?

Chez, I'm glad you're starting to get better around the camera. Remember, next time you have the chance to be in a picture, do it for your kiddos. :winkwink:


----------



## Pezkin

Evening all :)

Pielette I am so sorry you are out this month :( Are you going to treat yourself to anything to make up for it? (I know you can't quite make up for it, but naughty food sometimes comes close!)

I'm looking forward to you all testing on Friday! I have my fingers crossed very tightly for you all :)

Spiffy, what a beautiful picture of you and your mum! I had seen that article too, Harley, and want to make sure I am in more pictures with Harrison. I usually hate the camera but am making more of an effort now. However, like you guys, I'm usually the one behind the camera so it's tough. I'm determined to get some bump pictures this time too, I have none from before!

Chez, how are you feeling? How are you finding it now you're further along with your little one? I've been beyond exhausted this past week, please tell me that this fatigue passes soon! I remember feeling the same with Harrison but of course I could nap then. No chance with work and Harrison at the moment *Sleepy*

Sorry if I have missed anyone out - my brain isn't working as well. I'll definately be checking back in on Friday to see how test day has gone :) :)


----------



## blessedmomma

boo pie!!!!!!! stinkin :witch:

chez- when is the scan?? :happydance:i know it was coming soon 

pez- i hope you get some energy back. mine usually lasts for most, if not all of first tri. everyones different though. :hugs:

:baby:yay friday testers!!!!! cmon babies :baby:

im feeding mason all day now and no signs of cycles so i will probably be last :coffee: but God willing i will have more babies :cloud9:


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey, Pez! - I thought the fatigue would never end this time... It does though, don't worry :winkwink: I'm feeling much better than I have been tbh. Sickness/nausea has died down A LOT and I'm feeling more energetic usually but if I walk too much/far I find my muscles just ache and ache. It's my hips, pelvis and back mainly. Asif I'd done some major work-out. I'm so overweight this time (sigh) so that most likely why. Oh, also (TMI?) - boobies... OUCH. I thought I'd gotten away with it this time, they hurt real bad, real early last time but this time it's just started recently. They have gotten so much bigger this time too, they didn't really grow much until I'd had DD but they've never been small anyway so now they're just BAM! :blush: 

DD is a diamond and isn't a bother, we've had a cold for about a week now and for the first time since about 3months old she was up quite a bit through the nights but luckily it was Saturday & Sunday and DF is off weekends... She picks her moments, perfectly. :flower: She has slept like a log the last 2 nights so I think she's over the worst. Poor baba. :baby:

How are you getting on, other than tiredness?


----------



## ChezTunes

Blessed - 12 MORE SLEEPS! Beyond excited. :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, I'm SO looking forward to hearing what gender your new LO is!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I know you have your own little group going here.. but could I join in with you ladies... 

DH and I plan to start ttc when lo is 10 months old.. 

Trying to get it 9 months lol..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome lilrojo! Of course you can join us! :flower: I know how you feel, I tried to get my DH to start TTC in July, but he held firm to August. But I'm not complaining, because the original plan was September of 2013! :haha: But I've been hanging out with these lovely ladies since before we started trying. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hello, lilrojo! I also joined this group after it had already been around a while, and they have been nothing but welcoming. So, welcome!

Any particular reason your DH wants to wait that extra month?


Also just thought I'd update everyone about the job... Well, not much of an update actually, since I still haven't heart anything. Grrrr. While I was in the shower today, I started praying about it, and I just got this feeling that I'm not going to get it. I'm starting to mentally prepare myself for job hunting again. Probably one of my least favourite things to do, but it looks like I might be doing it soon.

Looking forward to testing on Friday, even though I'm 99% sure it will be a bfn (listen to me, I sound so pessimistic!).


----------



## lilrojo

THank you ladies for welcoming me.. Im happy i found you all.. nice to have others in the same boat.. 

I think dh would want to wait longer too.. so im happy i have gotten december.. 

Mostly money wise.. our hlth insurance is outrageous.. we pay 880 a month for the four of us.. add another lo in it will go up another 200... and it goes up anyways.. its ridiculous.. and with all the rest of the bills right now i think hes feeling abit overwhelmed.. plus im back in college.. but i know it will all work out perfect.. 

I think too he would like our current baby to be a bit older closer to 2 when lo is born.. but like i said i got him to start as of dec.. ony 2 months (9 weeks away) right after xmas im due to ovualte.. 

Some history on me:

Im 26 years old, have a 3 year old daugher-got preggo when she was 13 months and miscarried at 12 weeks, got preg 6 months later and again miscarried at a little over 5 weeks.. found a new dr got preg in june and put on progesterone and now have my son.. i use the cbfm to help me pinpoint ovulation.. im not on birth control and we have been using condoms (blah) for the last 7 almost 8 months.. cant wait to quit :) just ovulated so af is due in 9 days.. as thats my crazy ass lp.. must see the drs about that if i can.. 

Thats about it for me :)

Best of luck to you all and im excited to get to know some of you on the same journey as me..


----------



## Skadi

Oh Pie! That sucks but at least you are on to a new cycle! I feel like I am in Limbo.

Spiffy - I already planned to test Friday, so yes! (I'm going to pick up a Dollar store test tomorrow.)

Chez! I can't believe you are that far along already! Wow!


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- hope you hear something soon, and even better that its good news! :flower:

chez- absolutely cant wait!!!!! :happydance:

welcome lilrojo :hi: the more the merrier :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, if the Lord is letting you knwo that you won't get this job, than I bet He has something even better planned for you. :winkwink: Whatever happens, I hope the best for you. :flower: 

As for the testing...no more of those negative thoughts! I forbid it! :haha:

Rojo (can I call you that? Me and my brother are red-heads, so the name "rojo" gets thrown around in our family ;)) I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope you fall pregnant right away and that it's a super sticky bean. As for the insurance, that sucks! I have a friend who doesn't have any insurance right now because it was about as expensive as yours is for her, her husband, and their baby and they couldn't afford it anymore. But insurance is sort of a must if you want to have a baby. Can you imagine paying those maternity bills without it? :wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, I really did feel very depressed about it yesterday but must gather myself and get back to positive thinking I know. I've decided this month I'm throwing everything at it so I've got my monitor out again and set it up, and I'm starting to chart again. We must also DTD more, this past cycle we only did it twice due to being on holiday and CSP just didn't happen lol. DH is on board because he was just as disappointed as me yesterday. Onwards and upwards I guess.

Chez can't wait to hear about your scan!

Good luck ladies for tomorrow's testing! Harley, spiffy and skadi got my fingers crossed for you :flower: Shame about how you're feeling re the job Harley, if it's not meant to be I'm sure there's a better job out there for you.

How are you feeling today pez?

Welcome lilrojo :flower: Sorry to hear about your losses. I have a CBFM as well which helped me get my monkey, I've just got it out again after 3 cycles with no joy.


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey, lilrojo! :hi: Welcome!!

Harley - Still wishing you get that job, but at least you're open-minded about _maybe_ having to start the job hunt again... Like Spiffy said, maybe there's something bigger and better ahead for you.

Jobsearch is such a tiring, depressing process for me as there's simply no work here unless there's places taking on extras over the Summer or Holiday season. Closest jobs are 30 miles away. There's new businesses opening and our town is expanding so the future is brighter. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Hi girls, can I join you also? :flower:

My DH and I have been NTNP for the past few months with no luck! Last month we just started to try but BFN. In fact, she came early but right on schedule according to O. I suppose that is a good thing. I've been a bit screwed up since breastfeeding, etc. Starting to get regular again, I hope! :thumbup:

Our DS is 10 months on Saturday and it seems like just yesterday that I was in the hospital having him! I hope that we all get our BFP soon!


----------



## ChezTunes

Welcome, HAKing! :hi: Come on in! 

The more, the merrier - as it were! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffynoodles said:


> Harley, if the Lord is letting you knwo that you won't get this job, than I bet He has something even better planned for you. :winkwink: Whatever happens, I hope the best for you. :flower:
> 
> As for the testing...no more of those negative thoughts! I forbid it! :haha:
> 
> Rojo (can I call you that? Me and my brother are red-heads, so the name "rojo" gets thrown around in our family ;)) I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope you fall pregnant right away and that it's a super sticky bean. As for the insurance, that sucks! I have a friend who doesn't have any insurance right now because it was about as expensive as yours is for her, her husband, and their baby and they couldn't afford it anymore. But insurance is sort of a must if you want to have a baby. Can you imagine paying those maternity bills without it? :wacko:

Yes you sure can :) Im a redhead too :) and yes insurance is a must its ridiculous but well worth it in the end.. I still paid 4,000 with my insruance so cant imagine it without..:growlmad:



Pielette said:


> Thanks ladies, I really did feel very depressed about it yesterday but must gather myself and get back to positive thinking I know. I've decided this month I'm throwing everything at it so I've got my monitor out again and set it up, and I'm starting to chart again. We must also DTD more, this past cycle we only did it twice due to being on holiday and CSP just didn't happen lol. DH is on board because he was just as disappointed as me yesterday. Onwards and upwards I guess.
> 
> Chez can't wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> Good luck ladies for tomorrow's testing! Harley, spiffy and skadi got my fingers crossed for you :flower: Shame about how you're feeling re the job Harley, if it's not meant to be I'm sure there's a better job out there for you.
> 
> How are you feeling today pez?
> 
> Welcome lilrojo :flower: Sorry to hear about your losses. I have a CBFM as well which helped me get my monkey, I've just got it out again after 3 cycles with no joy.

Thank You :flower:



blessedmomma said:


> harley- hope you hear something soon, and even better that its good news! :flower:
> 
> chez- absolutely cant wait!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> welcome lilrojo :hi: the more the merrier :)

Thank You :flower:



ChezTunes said:


> Hey, lilrojo! :hi: Welcome!!
> 
> Harley - Still wishing you get that job, but at least you're open-minded about _maybe_ having to start the job hunt again... Like Spiffy said, maybe there's something bigger and better ahead for you.
> 
> Jobsearch is such a tiring, depressing process for me as there's simply no work here unless there's places taking on extras over the Summer or Holiday season. Closest jobs are 30 miles away. There's new businesses opening and our town is expanding so the future is brighter. :flower:

Thanks :flower:



HAKing said:


> Hi girls, can I join you also? :flower:
> 
> My DH and I have been NTNP for the past few months with no luck! Last month we just started to try but BFN. In fact, she came early but right on schedule according to O. I suppose that is a good thing. I've been a bit screwed up since breastfeeding, etc. Starting to get regular again, I hope! :thumbup:
> 
> Our DS is 10 months on Saturday and it seems like just yesterday that I was in the hospital having him! I hope that we all get our BFP soon!

Welcome to you as well Haking.. :)


Im very happy to have found this group.. dont know how but i stumbled upon it and its lovely to have other women in the same boat as me and wanting the same things.. only 2 months left.. cant wait.. :coffee: af is due on about the 18/19th of this month.. 

What are you ladies planning to dress your lo's up for halloween.. for those that celebrate it... :)


----------



## HAKing

HAKing said:


> Hi girls, can I join you also? :flower:
> 
> My DH and I have been NTNP for the past few months with no luck! Last month we just started to try but BFN. In fact, she came early but right on schedule according to O. I suppose that is a good thing. I've been a bit screwed up since breastfeeding, etc. Starting to get regular again, I hope! :thumbup:
> 
> Our DS is 10 months on Saturday and it seems like just yesterday that I was in the hospital having him! I hope that we all get our BFP soon!

Welcome to you as well Haking.. :)


Im very happy to have found this group.. dont know how but i stumbled upon it and its lovely to have other women in the same boat as me and wanting the same things.. only 2 months left.. cant wait.. :coffee: af is due on about the 18/19th of this month.. 

What are you ladies planning to dress your lo's up for halloween.. for those that celebrate it... :)[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I'm also so glad to found this post also! I bet you're counting down the days to TTC! 

We are dressing up our DS as a pumpkin for Halloween! Though he is too young to go trick-or-treating it will make for some cute pictures! :haha:

What about you?


----------



## lilrojo

aww cute.. :) my son will be 8 months for halloween so no real trick or treating for him either..but hes going to be a tiger and my daughter is 3, she will be a cheerleader :)

Yes def counting down the days.. I think i have like 9 weeks..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome HAKing! :flower: So nice to have some new faces join us (or should I say new names, since we haven't actually seen your faces? :haha:)

Rojo, my LO is going as a zebra. If DH and I dress up, we'll go as old fashioned explorers. :)

Pie, I'm sorry you had a hard day. I felt the same way last month. I laid around crying for most of the evening, but I was feeling much more optomistic the next day. I guess I was just expecting it to happen faster this time than last time, probably because everybody goes on about how you're extra fertile after having a baby. Hogwash! :dohh:

Well, I *maybe* had an implantation dip yesterday. At least thats kind of what it looks like to me. I sure hope so!


----------



## HAKing

A tiger! That is super cute. I thought about dressing DS as a monkey since I call him Monkey all the time but I couldn't find any cute costumes. Maybe next year. 

Hopefully your 9 weeks will fly by! If you don't mind me asking, did you breastfeed your DS? I did until 4 months (pumped actually) and stored extra but its taking all the way until now to get normal periods!


----------



## Pielette

Welcome HAKing :flower: Good luck! Always nice to have new people join us.

Thanks spiffy, that's exactly how I've been too. I started charting again and it's like I'm desperate to get on with it but its only cycle day 2 so nothing I can do about it now :haha: I've contemplated trying the sperm meets egg plan, sounds like a lot of hard work which I don't know if I have the energy for but to be fair I'm a bit sick of seeing AF all the time so maybe I should just bite the bullet.

Your chart looks really promising spiffy! Just had a look see :thumbup: Are you ready to test tomorrow?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pie! I'm trying not to get my hopes up like I did last month, but I'm excited to get on with the testing part (since it's my favorite part of the wait :)).

Yeah, last month I was like, no charting, no excessive testing, just gonna relax...well after seeing AF again, I was like, "Screw it!" So I went back to charting this month and testing like crazy. :blush: I think I'm feeling desperate because I really want my two kids to be close in age, and the longer it takes to get pregnant, the wider that gap becomes.

Haha, Rojo if you baby is a tiger, and mine is a zebra, and HAKing suddenly finds a monkey costume, we could open a zoo! :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Rojo - Aww, super-cute costume ideas! :D My stepdad bought DD 2 outfits and I just can't choose btween the 2 :wacko: One is a black & pink cat outfit with a pink tutu and a matching hat that reads "purrrfect" and the other is a pumpkin suit that says "mummy's little pumpkin" on it, which is adorable!! We've not had any invites to any parties and she's too young for trick or treating (she'll be 7months) but DF may take her "trick or treating" to his mums. I think I'll put her in her pumpkin one for that as the other one could be used as fancy-dress for any birthdays coming up soon. I'll take pictures of her in both though :D 

I _LOVE _Halloween and this will be my first not dressing up :( Maybe I'll throw something together and get in a photo... I don't mind as much posing for pictures when I'm in costume! :dohh: 

I'll post pictures of me last year with my friend Amy. She is my "Halloween buddy" and we ALWAYS have an amazing time. She's visiting her aunty in Ohio this year so she is going to have a blast with how awesome Halloween is over the pond... I am beyond jealous! :winkwink:

*I was 18w pregnant on DD here!*:cloud9: I threw this together and decided I was a "Shewolf" :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bnwhalloween2011.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









halloween2011.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









halloween2011withamy.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ChezTunes

Oooh, so excited to see some BFP's tomorrow, ladies! :dust:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, love the pictures! What a fun costume! :)

Here are the costumes I've done the past three years. Pirate (I was 20 weeks pregnant with DD), Velma from Scooby Doo (my husband was just a normal nerd), and Snow white. :)
 



Attached Files:







Pirates.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









Halloween 2010.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









Halloween Costume.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Spiffynoodles and ChezTunes, both your costumes are so cool! I don't have any pictures of DH and I in costumes. We haven't dressed up in a few years! 

I'm really looking forward to dressing up our son this Halloween though. Maybe we will dress up too!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome HAKing!

We plan to dress our son, Ozymandias, as the character Ozymandias from the comic Watchmen. Hee hee. I have all the fabric and supplies I need, I just need to get going on it. I'll attach a picture from the comic so you can see what his costume is like. Most people probably won't make the connection and will just think he is some sort of generic superhero, and that's okay. We'll know. :) I might even crochet a little red lynx to be his "pet" named Bubastis (if I have time). Should be fun!

I really am excited about testing tomorrow, and I am feeling pretty positive about it. It's just that I would rather prepare myself for bad news and get good news than the other way around. 

I don't really have any symptoms either. Sore boobs sometimes, but I'm still breastfeeding, so I always get random sore boobs. Ha!
 



Attached Files:







Ozymandias and Bubastis.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

HAKing said:


> A tiger! That is super cute. I thought about dressing DS as a monkey since I call him Monkey all the time but I couldn't find any cute costumes. Maybe next year.
> 
> Hopefully your 9 weeks will fly by! If you don't mind me asking, did you breastfeed your DS? I did until 4 months (pumped actually) and stored extra but its taking all the way until now to get normal periods!

I didnt breastfeed with my son, nor my daughter.. i really thought about trying with my son but ended up just doing formula.. dh thinks its more pratical next time too.. as i have said i would like to try even if its one time.. i dont know im weird.. I feel im a woman and thats what i should do at least once.. but who knows..

i got my period back at i think 4 weeks pp.. and they regulated fairly quick... i o anywhere from cd18-cd20 (23 was my latest after starting insanity workout program) and my cycles are anywhere from 28-30 days.. 

Are you ttc this month then.. have you already ovulated and in the tww or where ya at :)

Good luck for tomorrow ladies.. hope to see some bfps in here :)


----------



## lilrojo

oh and im going as an indian this year.. didnt dress up last year as i was over 20 weeks preg and my costume i bought didnt go with pregnancy lol it was an angel..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, yeah...a pregnant angel would have been a little odd. :haha:

Harley, you'll definately need to post a picture of Ozzy in his costume when you finish it! I think it's awesome that he's going as his namesake. As for testing tomorrow, I'm feeling the same way. Hopeful, but trying not to get too excited (especially since I'm only 8 dpo tomorrow!).


----------



## lilrojo

Im so excited for you ladies... 

super broody too.. lol


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance: eeeeee cant wait til friday for you ladies :happydance:

welcome haking :hi:

looooove the costume pics ladies!! :yipee:

for halloween this year we have...

aly- leopard
felicia- witch
peyton- buzz light year
jaxon- yoda
nathon- batman
mason- puppy
not sure if DH and i will dress up. he has a halloween ghost shirt he usually wears and i have been preggo the last 3 years in a row. but maybe we will this year, its undecided :shrug:

i will get some pics the day of to put on here :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm excited to see all your kiddos in their costumes, Blessed! :)


----------



## ezbabydust

Welcome lilrojo n Haking :friends: the more the merrier!

:happydance: spiffy n Harley ohhh la la i cant wait to hear back from the testing. would be amazing if you were gna have June bubbas like me!:cloud9:

Harley theres always something bigger and better around the corner, so if you didnt get the job like you feel then Chin Up hun:flower:maybe it was for good reason! positive thinking always helps....

Pie:hugs: i hope this cycle is the last one for you for a while!!!

Chez i cant wait to see your 20 wk scan piccies...so exciting- that seems a long way off for me at the moment. the 12 week one seems ages away too lol. went to the doctors on monday and got referred to my chosen hospital so just waiting on the letter for scan dates now.

I dont celebrate halloween but your costumes are really creative ladies.
Still havent worked out how to upload pics so if anyone could tell me i would be grateful lol.

xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ezbabydust said:


> Still havent worked out how to upload pics so if anyone could tell me i would be grateful lol.
> 
> xxx

When you're in the "Reply to Thread" screen, scroll down to "Additional Options" and click on "Manage Attachments". From there you can find the file on your computer and click upload. :) It took me a while to figure it out, too.


----------



## HAKing

Liltojo; right now I'm waiting for AF to end. Tomorrow actually then on to SMEP. I read good things about it so I figured why not!? I am pretty sure I O'd last month as I was using OPKs and got a few positives in a row and AF 2 weeks after. I don't temp though because I never get a good 4 hours in a row of sleep so it would be off. 

I pumped until April and then the day after I stopped AF showed and has come monthly but not on a set schedule. But she seems to be sorting herself out now which will make TTC much easier. 

Which cycle is this for you TTC? Last month was our first real "try".


----------



## Pielette

I've decided to go for SMEP as well HAKing. Got to be worth a go right? Pretty sure I'll be knackered afterwards but hey ho :haha:

Harley, spiffy, skadi... Any news? :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

Sitting tight, waiting on those results! :D I had to Google SMEP... :blush:


----------



## HAKing

Pielette said:


> I've decided to go for SMEP as well HAKing. Got to be worth a go right? Pretty sure I'll be knackered afterwards but hey ho :haha:
> 
> Harley, spiffy, skadi... Any news? :flower:

I heard a lot of good things about SMEP so I figured we would try it out. We tried last month but I didn't follow everything like I should have. This month sure is gonna be tiring :haha:

Where are you at in your cycle now? Testing soon?


----------



## Pielette

AF got me on Wednesday so cycle day 3 for me, yawn, feels like such a long wait!


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I know what you mean! AF just ended for me. So on CD 7. Seems like she takes so long to go away, then BD and then wait all over again and hope and pray she stays away lol. Always such a waiting game!


----------



## lilrojo

Haking were actually not ttc yet... not until December.. my son will be 10 months old then.. I should be due to ovulate somewhere after the new year.. like jan 3rd ish i think.. will see when its that time.. not too far out though.. 2 months... :)

My little guy is only 8 months so two more will be a good gap :)


----------



## HAKing

lilrojo said:


> Haking were actually not ttc yet... not until December.. my son will be 10 months old then.. I should be due to ovulate somewhere after the new year.. like jan 3rd ish i think.. will see when its that time.. not too far out though.. 2 months... :)
> 
> My little guy is only 8 months so two more will be a good gap :)

Ah, yes I remember you saying that! Sorry. :dohh: That will be perfect timing though to O. With holidays time should go by quickly for you hopefully!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I got a nice, snow white BFN over here. It's as expected, so I'm really not surprised. I'll test again on Sunday, I think.

Is there usually a dip in BBT at implantation, or is that something that varies from person to person?

Fingers crossed for Skadi and Spiffy!!!!


----------



## Skadi

I got a shiny white BFN too... and then AF came not an hour later. lol Of course... right.

Fingers Crossed for Spiffy then!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww, Skadi, that sucks. Lol, what timing! AF came right on cue, eh? Maybe not on time, but right on cue.


----------



## HAKing

Bummer Harley and Skadi!:growlmad: fx for next month! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

aww bummer fxed for you ladies for next month.. onto a new cycle.. :) wish i was joing you .. ugh i hate the waiting.. its so close but yet so far away lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley and Skadi, sorry about the bfns. Skadi at least AF came now so that you did't have to wait even longer to start a new cycle, but that's horrible that you've had two month in a row of the witch being late like that. :(

A bfn for me, too. However, I'm trying to stay optomistic because I'm only 8 dpo. Harley, I hope your Sunday test is positive! (Also, I love your new avatar! :))

Here's my test, in case you want to see it. I almost feel like there's a faint "something", but it is an internet cheapie, after all. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10-12-12 with arrows.jpg
File size: 148 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ezbabydust

ChezTunes said:


> Sitting tight, waiting on those results! :D I had to Google SMEP... :blush:

hahaha im just about to google it too!! im seriously lost:haha: reading about it!

:hugs:Skadi n Harley 
Spiffy theres still hope ur super early testing so im not losing hope. I cant see a line tbh but im useless at line checking. im gna look on my oh screen as my one is not as clear.....anyway uve got loads of testing to do in the next coming days.....im totally stalking:haha:

I made a mummy friend today and im well chuffed!! lives in the same block as me so its so nice. Invited her around for tea and cake this morning and for our lil ones to play. First time ive made a friend since last year whilst i was pregnant so its nice to have a girly chat and talk baby with someone other than my partner!lol poor him!
motherhood can be a bit isolating at times so this has made my day today...also my bubs is now crawling:happydance:

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, HAKing and lilrojo, but I'm not out yet! (insert Monty Python "I'm not dead yet" joke here) AF hasn't shown up, and I'm only 10 dpo. Still got my chin up!

Spiffy, that looks promising, maybe? I guess I wouldn't be surprised either way. Do you know when you will test again? (And thanks, I like my new avatar too. It truly is my bed head from a few months ago after I got a new haircut. Hee hee. I figured it was appropriate for a mom forum.)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ezbabydust said:


> I made a mummy friend today and im well chuffed!! lives in the same block as me so its so nice. Invited her around for tea and cake this morning and for our lil ones to play. First time ive made a friend since last year whilst i was pregnant so its nice to have a girly chat and talk baby with someone other than my partner!lol poor him!
> motherhood can be a bit isolating at times so this has made my day today...also my bubs is now crawling:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :flower:

Aww, that's great! I wish I had a mommy friend nearby. My friends from college have babies, but they all live in other states. I don't have a car during the day, and I don't know anyone in walking distance, so I totally get the "isolated" feeling. Ande congrats on your bubs crawling! My LO just learned how to roll last week, so that's her big accomplishment. Crawling still looks like it will be way, way down the line. :dohh:



Harley Quinn said:


> Thanks, HAKing and lilrojo, but I'm not out yet! (insert Monty Python "I'm not dead yet" joke here) AF hasn't shown up, and I'm only 10 dpo. Still got my chin up!
> 
> Spiffy, that looks promising, maybe? I guess I wouldn't be surprised either way. Do you know when you will test again? (And thanks, I like my new avatar too. It truly is my bed head from a few months ago after I got a new haircut. Hee hee. I figured it was appropriate for a mom forum.)

I had to laugh at your Monty Python reference, especially because in my head I read it in the character's voice. :haha:

I'll be testing again tomorrow for sure, and maybe again this afternoon if I get really bored. :blush: And yes, bed head if VERY appropriate her, seeing as I sport that style for about half of the day sometimes. :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Harley Quinn said:


> Thanks, HAKing and lilrojo, but I'm not out yet! (insert Monty Python "I'm not dead yet" joke here) AF hasn't shown up, and I'm only 10 dpo. Still got my chin up!
> 
> Spiffy, that looks promising, maybe? I guess I wouldn't be surprised either way. Do you know when you will test again? (And thanks, I like my new avatar too. It truly is my bed head from a few months ago after I got a new haircut. Hee hee. I figured it was appropriate for a mom forum.)

That's right, not out till the witch shows! :flower: 10 dpo is still early. FX for you!


----------



## blessedmomma

stupid bfn's!!!!!! or as my DH says... stoop a doop bfn's :growlmad:

still early for some and could still turn:happydance:, sorry about af skadi :growlmad: once i was testing and already had my test ready and set to pee and started af..... i dipped the test anyways since i think you're not supposed to leave them open :blush: obviously it was bfn :dohh:

spiffy- i see a line without enlarging it! hope its the start of something!!!!!!!! :D

ez- yay for crawling and a mommy friend :flower:

harley- looove the haircut. and spiffy i said it in the voice too and envisioned the guy. its merely a flesh wound! love monty python <3


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy I think I see a line too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You ladies are making me excited. I hope it wasn't a crummy evap!


----------



## lilrojo

I think i can see something very light too.. fxed for you sweetie.. :)

Fxed for us all to get our bfps within the coming months :)


----------



## Skadi

Oh I hopes it really is a positive for you Spiffy!


----------



## ChezTunes

Next time, Skadi... Next time! :winkwink:

Spiffy! - Ya know I'm useless at seeing lines... I see it with tilting my screen back! FX it's not a silly evap and this is it.

Sorry for the BFN's but it is still early days! :flower:

Harley - I love your new picture! My hair is bed-headed most of the day unless I'm going out, which isn't often :haha:

Ez - I'm lucky to have friends close by that have babies too but finding time is just something else! I guess -being pregnant- I like the peace and quiet to myself when DD naps through the day... Yay on the crawling. :happydance: DD is still in the "look, I can roll over! I'm so clever," phase :haha: Until she gets sick of being that way and hasn't realised that she can roll back too, but just doesn't :dohh: She can roll either way but gets so frustrated that she's on her tummy, I think she forgets she can roll front to back too, bless her! :cloud9: I think crawling might be a couple months away, she gets on her knees, butt up in the air but leaves her arms out like plane wings... :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! :flower:

Sorry the witch got you skadi, onto another cycle with me it seems, God it sucks, I never had to TTC this long on the last go so I'm not enjoying it! Definitely going for SMEP on this cycle,I said to DH yesterday I warn you, there's going to be a lot of sex this month :haha: 

Harley and spiffy, definitely time to get some BFPs on this go! I was thinking I might be able to see something on your test spiffy but I can't be certain. Very difficult in the early stages to tell I guess. Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies!

Aw nice to hear you made a mummy friend ez! I don't know what I'd do without my mummy friends, I'd end up very bored I think. Not going back to work for the foreseeable future so need to keep me and the monkey busy.


----------



## Skadi

We were TTC over a year with Keira due to our conflicting schedules so I am kind of hoping to get the job done before I go back to work and that becomes an issue again. Of course we aren't going to actively TTC until January so bleh.


----------



## lilrojo

fxed for you all :)

Anyone doing anything fun this weekend... not so much here.. dh is out hunting and im home with the kids.. and its raining.. so bleh


----------



## ChezTunes

Had my first, post-2nd-baby-announcement semi-conversation with MIL2B today as we bumped into them out shopping. I say "semi," as it was just a few sentences really. I guess she made SOME effort... Seems to be coming 'round to the idea of another grandbaby and wants to know how the 20w scan goes. Progress.

Tomorrow DF and I are going for a Chinese buffet. My mother is having DD. DF is so excited, he could eat a horse for dinner sometimes! :haha:

Sooo that's my w/e sorted! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, I'm glad that MIL2B is coming around. I'm sure by the time the baby's born she'll won't care how long you waited. :flower:

Well ladies, I'm getting pretty excited. I took a Wondfo this moning that has a better line than yesterday. The image is here https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=60891 If you hit "invert" you can see it better. :) I took a Frer also, and I can see a super faint line in real life, but it didn't come up very well on my camera. But if you want to look at that one it's here https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=60896

As for this weekend, we're having friend's over for dinner, going to the in-law's for awhile, and hopefully finding some time to relax. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, today Daniel is in Vancouver all day playing road hockey to help raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society. I'm so proud of him; his team has raised almost $10,000. But poor guy, it's raining a lot here too. We might go to the zoo after church tomorrow if it's not raining too much. We have season passes, so we can go any time we like; it's great.

Sooo... Possible implantation dip today? I guess we'll see if my temp goes back up tomorrow. It would be a little late for implantation, though, wouldn't it? I just recently read about that study that showed that later implantation is linked with early mc, so it has me a little worried. But I'm still really hoping for a bfp in a few days!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Chez, that is good about your future MIL coming around. So excited for your scan!

Spiffy, you've got me all excited! Sure hope those lines keep coming and get darker!


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy I said yes to your test looks positive to me.. i see something very lightly.. and can see it inverted too.. fxed for you :) I love preg tests :)

Harley i think implantation can be anywhere from 6-12dpo :) so fxed for you

Chez happy to hear MIL2B is coming around no fun when ppl dont support your own decisions :)


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy I can see it! And usually I'm rubbish at seeing lines. I really hope this is it for you! Are you going to test every day?

Oh glad to hear your MIL might be coming round chez, I remember how much it upset you when she was told. At least she's looking forward to the scan now. When that new little one arrives I'm sure she'll fall in love just as hard.

Hmm yes I think implantation dips seem to have happened with everyone I know who's charted and fallen pregnant Harley. Bring on that BFP!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. :flower: Yep, I plan on testing every day from here on out, so I'll keep you all updated. I'm not telling my DH at this point because I know he'll just tell me not to get my hopes up. I'll wait until I (hopefully) get a stronger line before I say anything.

Harley, I hope it's an implantation dip for you! I look forward to hearing about your test tomorrow. :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffy, I am genuinely so excited for your tests to get darker! :cloud9:
And to here about your next test too, Harley!

Wishing this is it for you ladies moving onto the next cyle! :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i can see it on all of them without doing anything to the pics!!!! :happydance:

chez- thats so sad when grandparents have to have time to decide they are happy to have another grandchild :wacko: their concerns are so unfounded. life is precious and God will provide :hugs:

cant wait to see some more bfps!!!!!


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I can for see the line on your tests! I hope they keep getting darker! Fx! 

This weekend DH and I are just doing family things. We went up to this little town around us to go pumpkin picking and spend time with the little man. I'll have to upload some pictures. We got lots of cute ones! I just barely starting to feel like fall around us! I love fall and just wish it would get cold already! 

Chez, so glad your MIL2B is coming around. They will be beyond excited as soon as they meet your LO.


----------



## Pezkin

I'm not sure if I have said hello to our new additions to the group yet? If not - WELCOME! :) It's nice to have a few new faces onboard.

Harley and Skadi I am sorry about the BFN :( And I am sorry that AF caught you Skadi. Still holding out for you though, Harley!

And Spiffy - things are looking very positive for you, hoping those lines get darker for you very soon, how exciting!

EZ well done on making a mummy friend! I haven't made any really.I am determined to go to baby groups when the next LO arrives. I was too scared too with Harrison as he had horrendous colic for the first few months and then after that I felt I had left it too long! Since I'm going to be a SAHM for a few years I'll definately need a few people to see in the day :)

We had a good weekend - went and visited family with Harrison which was lovely, he was spoilt rotten! We also had some new professional pics done by my mum, once she has emailed them to me I'll post on here! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, my test today has less of a line than yesterdays. I'm starting to lose hope. :(
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-14 06.57.40.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Harley Quinn

No, don't lose hope! Even if the other tests were evaps, that doesn't mean you still can't get your bfp this time around. You're not out until AF shows up!

Same for me. Another snow white test this morning (I think I might end up hating the movie Snow White after all of this! Ha!), but that doesn't mean it still can't happen. However, my temp did go down even more this morning, so I was a little bummed about that. Really trying to keep my head up.


----------



## lilrojo

I agree dont lose hope yet Spiffy.. there is always hope until af shows... you either Harley... :)

Sounds like everyone is having a nice weekend..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well I know I still have a chance but my temp did a nose dive this morning, so that doesn't look good. :(

Harley, I'm sorry about your bfn. Hopefully, somehow, this turns around for both of us.:hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

*sigh* Well, on to next month. AF came this afternoon. I guess that explains why my temp went down and stayed down. I'm all out of OPKs, so I've got to go buy some more and maybe a few more HPTs for next time too. I'm looking forward to having lots of sex next month. Hee hee.

Okay, so I think I'm figuring out that I have a short luteal phase. I was looking back at cycles I charted (there are only 5) and all of them have short LPs. One was 8, then 11, then this one was 12. (The other two cycles resulted in pregnancies.) Obviously I can get pregnant, but I wonder if this is something I should look into or ask my doctor about? My cycles have always been irregular and long, but I've never been been diagnosed with PCOS or a luteal phase defect. But I've also never shown my charts to a medical professional. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

dont give up yet spiffy!!! :hugs:

harley- i had a short luteal phase before #4. we were ttc for 5 months with him. take a b complex vitamin. either b-100 or b-50. you can google it and find out how it effects luteal phase defect and find a lot of info. it will naturally boost your progesterone and increase your luteal phase. its actually the b-6 vitamin, but it works best with equal amounts of all the b vitamins, hence the b complex. worked great for me. lengthened my luteal phase, then i got pregnant the next month. im still taking a b-100 every day. its got b-12 that helps prevent miscarriage and folic acid that you need anyway for pregnancy. :flower:

anyone taking geritol? i heard its a super vitamin and helps you get pregnant fast by giving your reproductive organs a boost :shrug:


----------



## HAKing

Harley, so sorry AF showed for you! Next month hopefully! 

Don't lose hope Spiffy! 

As for me, yesterday started SMEP. This month sure is gonna be exhausting but it's all worth it! DH leaves on business end of the month so hopefully I O before them. I feel hopeful and just trying to stay positive.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Melissa, that's good to know. I've been taking a pre-natal vitamin, but I'm not sure it has all of the b vitamins in it. I'll definitely look into that.

I also had to google SMEP. Looks interesting. I was going to try the same basic thing this cycle, but it's nice to have an actual plan outlined. I think we'll try it. I just turned to my husband and asked him if he was ready to have a lot of sex this month. He's on board. ;)

The only thing I might do differently is when we start "trying" and doing OPKs. My cycles are long, so I think I'll start a little later than suggested.


----------



## Pielette

So sorry AF got you Harley. As for luteal phase defects I've heard that certain vitamins can really help, like blessed said so don't worry too much. Fingers crossed for your next cycle :hugs:

Still hoping for you spiffy! There's still time to get a BFP. When is AF due?

HAKing the amount of sex involved in SMEP actually does scare me a bit :haha: DH and I do have a good sex life but it isn't as much as that! For me it starts on Wednesday. I wondered about that too Harley cos I ovulate around cd21 and I think I'll be exhausted by the time that comes round.


----------



## ChezTunes

You're not out until AF shows her ugly face, Spiffy! :flower:

Sorry she got you too, Harley. It's good that you weren't going to be suprised either way... On to the next round, and let's hope this one is it and super-duper sticky! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Pielette, I know what you mean about being exhausted by the time O comes around. But since I don't always O on the same CD each month I figure this is the best way that I can cover all my bases! Poor DH is gonna be exhausted. We also have a healthy sex life but this is gonna be a lot of sex LOL! To take off the pressure a bit I told him he can just make a "deposit" and I'll be happy! :haha:

I second what Blessed said about the B vitamins. I read a lot about that and heard it really helps. GL. :flower:

How are things going Spiffy? How many dpo are you? 

Lets hope that this month we all get a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I got a nice bfn on a cheapie this morning. :( The funny thing is, you know that Frer I took the other day? Well, it had a faint line in the time limit, but then after about an hour, it just disappeared, and now it's back again. Also, my temperature went back up again today. :shrug: Oh, and AF is due on the 18th for me.

Harley, I'm so sorry AF showed up. :hugs: I hope next ccle works out for you.

I'm kind of laughing here listening to you guys talk about how exhausting SMEP will be. For DH and I, that's actually LESS sex than usual. :haha: Seriously, look at our "BD" counter on my Fertility Friend chart. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-15 07.59.17.jpg
File size: 72.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, did you just take that FRER this morning? I can see a faint, faint line I think. Its still early though, maybe try one tomorrow or Wednesday and see if the line gets darker!

I had a peek at your chart and I guess you and DH do BD a lot! My DH and I BD a fair amount but sometimes we are just too tired as we both work full-time. This month hopefully we can stick to the plan and get our BFP though. When we got pregnant with DS we BD all the time and got it on the first month.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

HAKing said:


> Spiffy, did you just take that FRER this morning? I can see a faint, faint line I think. Its still early though, maybe try one tomorrow or Wednesday and see if the line gets darker!
> 
> I had a peek at your chart and I guess you and DH do BD a lot! My DH and I BD a fair amount but sometimes we are just too tired as we both work full-time. This month hopefully we can stick to the plan and get our BFP though. When we got pregnant with DS we BD all the time and got it on the first month.

No, this was the Frer I took two days ago. The reason I posted it, was because the line had disappeared, but now it's back again. I just thought it was weird.

As for the BDing all the time, I was really hoping it would end in a BFP for us, but here we are, third month in, and it's not looking good. :(


----------



## ChezTunes

*IF *(still hope!) this isn't it, Spiffy... What was it, 4th month lucky for DF and I? :shrug: (I think!) That was without BFing, I only did about 10days because it was OUCHIE and making me miserable... :cry: Speaking of which, I will be giving it a good go again with this LO! Sort of went off topic there... :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffynoodles said:


> HAKing said:
> 
> 
> Spiffy, did you just take that FRER this morning? I can see a faint, faint line I think. Its still early though, maybe try one tomorrow or Wednesday and see if the line gets darker!
> 
> I had a peek at your chart and I guess you and DH do BD a lot! My DH and I BD a fair amount but sometimes we are just too tired as we both work full-time. This month hopefully we can stick to the plan and get our BFP though. When we got pregnant with DS we BD all the time and got it on the first month.
> 
> No, this was the Frer I took two days ago. The reason I posted it, was because the line had disappeared, but now it's back again. I just thought it was weird.
> 
> As for the BDing all the time, I was really hoping it would end in a BFP for us, but here we are, third month in, and it's not looking good. :(Click to expand...

Awe, I'm sorry! I misread about the test! :dohh: 

I can relate on BD a lot and not getting a BFP. :cry: Sometimes I feel like we do everything right and still nothing. It will happen when its right though. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

ChezTunes said:


> *IF *(still hope!) this isn't it, Spiffy... What was it, 4th month lucky for DF and I? :shrug: (I think!) That was without BFing, I only did about 10days because it was OUCHIE and making me miserable... :cry: Speaking of which, I will be giving it a good go again with this LO! Sort of went off topic there... :dohh:

How long did it take for your cycles to go back to normal after BFing? I stopped when DS was 4 months and it seems to be taking a long time. Though we did have a few stressful months and I think that didn't help me regulate. :growlmad:


----------



## Pielette

Wow spiffy! When I looked at your chart before I hadn't noticed how often you BD! That would be unheard of for me and DH :haha: We're usually so tired by the end of the day that we just haven't got the energy that often. But going to make a special effort for this cycle (and any after that if need be).

Don't forget that you are so early still spiffy. Strange about that frer :shrug: I throw mine away pretty quickly cos I know it would drive my mind mad if lines appeared and disappeared. 

We're currently sorting out my little man's birthday party :kiss: My little boy is going to be 1 on 29th October! Can't believe it, I don't know where that year went!


----------



## lilrojo

hi ladies :)

fxed still for u spiffy


----------



## lilrojo

my lo is 8 months today :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies. I think I'm going to try not to test again unless AF is late, because it's getting discouraging. However, my temperature is higher today and my cervix was so high I could barely reach it (it's usually kind of low at this point) so I'm trying to think positive. After all, maybe that temp drop yesterday was implantation...

Pie, that's so exciting that your little monkey is turning 1 already! :happydance:

Rojo, happy 8 months for your little peanut! :)

HAKing, I breastfed my LO until she was 8 weeks old and my first real period came three weeks later. (I say first real period because I had period-like bleeding 4 weeks after she was born, but I'm not sure if that was a period or not).


----------



## HAKing

Happy 8 months to your LO Rojo. 

Pie, it's crazy how time files! Almost one already!!!

I had a few weird things happen to me after DS was born so I think my first real period came on March 31st. Actually the day I quit breastfeeding. And I've had one every month just not regularly.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy cant believe how fast time is going

ETA Thanks Haking :)


----------



## Pezkin

Still rootin' for ya Spiffy! 

Pielette - big congrats to you all for your LO turning one soon! Do you have anything in particular planned? I haven't decided yet for Harrison :)

And happy 8 months to your LO Rojo! It's such a fun age isn't it :)

I didn't manage to breastfeed Harrison at all - it was my own fault though (I am determined to manage it with next!). Despite formula feeding from pretty much the get-go I didn't get AF for nearly six months! I guess it can just sometimes really vary from person to person.

I haven't posted pictures on here before so I'm not sure if this will work, but here's a few from the photo shoot this weekend by my mum :) We'd all been up all night with a very upset Harrison but that aside I think they came out pretty well :)
 



Attached Files:







harri5B&W.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









harri8.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6









harri12.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, those are beautiful pictures! You and your family are a good looking bunch! :winkwink: Does Harrison have red hair?


----------



## Pielette

Pez what a lovely family you guys are! Harrison looks so happy :flower: 

Thanks ladies! He turns 1 on 29th which is a Monday, so we're having a party for him on the Saturday. We've hired a hall because our fiat is too small and have about 30 people coming. Hope it won't be too much for him! It's only 2 hours though so fingers crossed. Then on his actual birthday we're going to have a family day out but haven't quite decided where yet.


----------



## HAKing

Pezkin, Harrison is adorable! Love the pictures. 

Pie, that sounds like fun. I can't wait to start to plan Sam's birthday. I've already started thinking about it as it's his first birthday we want to do something big but obviously nothing crazy as he won't remember it anyway. Are you having any type of theme for his birthday?


----------



## lilrojo

Pez those pics are great.. and thank you i am enjoying the 8 month stage again.. :) My daughter is 3 so its fun doing it all again.. :)

I think we will do a theme.. dont know yet.. for my daughters it was ladybugs/butterflies cuz its july 31st... not sure on his its the day after valentines day.. My dh's bday is the 13th, then vday, then bryces.. too much in one week lol.. waiting to see what he likes at the time i guess.. 

How is everyone's christmas shopping going.. :) Im hoping to finish up this weekend.. baked some cookies to freeze today... getting sorted before it becomes overwhelming :)


----------



## HAKing

Yikes! Christmas shopping. I can't even begin to think about that LOL. Christmas for us this year is going to be hectic. I suppose I should start early with shopping but I just can't get into the mood lately. We have 90+ degree weather still so it doesn't even feel like fall yet. Makes me sad! :growlmad:


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- gorgeous family! :hugs:

spiffy- thats weird about the disappearing/reappearing line :shrug: with af still 3 days away, you still got a great shot!

has anyone used softcups and preseed? i got bfp's with 3 of mine using those. very first months with each of them :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

What is softcups?


----------



## blessedmomma

here is a website for them:

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html

they are also sold at walmart here and walgreens. and other drugstores

they are supposed to be used for your af, but women have started using them to ttc. they look scary big at first but you cant really feel them once they are in place. i havent ever used them for af so dont know how well they work for that. when using them for ttc you just put one in after dtd and you can leave it for 12 hrs. ALL the sperm then go in the cervix. you dont even have to stay laying down. it keeps them right next to the cervix. when you take it out everything is gone! you can also, ahem, have him deposit in the cup and then insert it. some women have a preference. i tried it both ways but either was ok for me. you can put preseed in the cup too to give them a boost. i bought one box and still have a buch left cuz i got preggo the same month using them, twice. the 3rd time i only used one for a short time durng fertile window and still got preggo lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for that info, Blessed. If this month ends in AF, we might have to give that a try. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, that's weird about your disappearing positive. Not sure what's going on there. I don't keep my tests after the 10 minutes is up since the box says the results are void after that. I just take a picture and keep looking at that over an over. Heh.

I like to think that Daniel and I won't get too exhausted from having sex every other night. It certainly isn't our norm, but I wouldn't mind if it was. He's the one who tends to say he's too tired.

Pie, I hope the birthday party is really fun! Take lots of pictures!

lilrojo, 8 months is such a fun age. So many new, fun thing happening and their little personality starting to show more and more. Enjoy it! And oh my... Christmas shopping. I'm trying to do a little bit here and there instead of leaving it all to the last minute (we kind of did that last year, and it sucked; the stores are all so busy). I'm also trying to make some things... gotta get on that soon.

Pez, I love those pictures! What a beautiful, happy little family, and Harrison is stinkin' cute! We have an outdoor photo session scheduled for the end of the month, so maybe I'll be able to post a few photos then.

So, I went out today and I got OPKs, HPTs, vitamin B complex and Softcups! Turns out my pretnatal vitamins have very small amounts of all the B vitamins compared to the B50 pills. I might just take the B50 for now and save the prenatals for when I'm actually pregnant. I also take calcium/magnesium and vitamin C every day (I don't get enough dairy in my diet, hence the calcium/magnesium). Anyway, I'm going to try the Softcups for the last few days of my period to get the hang of putting them in and taking them out and then maybe give them a try after sex when I get close to ovulation. I'll let you all know what I think of them once I have formed an opinion!

Phew! Long post. I'm done now. :)


----------



## ChezTunes

HAKing said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> *IF *(still hope!) this isn't it, Spiffy... What was it, 4th month lucky for DF and I? :shrug: (I think!) That was without BFing, I only did about 10days because it was OUCHIE and making me miserable... :cry: Speaking of which, I will be giving it a good go again with this LO! Sort of went off topic there... :dohh:
> 
> How long did it take for your cycles to go back to normal after BFing? I stopped when DS was 4 months and it seems to be taking a long time. Though we did have a few stressful months and I think that didn't help me regulate. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Well, because I only BF'd for around 10 days it was back to normal right after my PP bleed. I bled on and off for 4 weeks after DD and then about 30 days after, I got my first AF bleed, then 30 days after that like clockwork until we made this LO. :flower: 

(Here's a bit of a back story)
It's refreshing for me because with my ex. we had major trouble TTC. I fell pregnant 5 months after NTNP and that ended in MC at 6weeks. I fell pregnant again 3 months later and that ended in MC at 6w. I fell pregnant for the 3rd time in the same year - 3 months after the last loss, that also ended in MC at 6w... We didn't concieve at all then until 3 years later, which also ended in MC at 8w. We split up not long after that and were due to have tests done the week after our split but I didn't want to go (alone) at the time. Great news at the end of all the heartache is; DF and I seem to be super-compatible in our baby-making. :cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

My God chez you really have been through it, so glad you got your rainbow babies :cloud9: Guess it goes to show that some people are more suited to each other! By the way how far away are you from your scan? Can't be long now? 

Thanks ladies, no we haven't done a theme or anything, I just wanted all the people who love him in the same room :flower: Going to get him a cake naturally and next week we're going shopping for the day to get him pressies. No idea what we're going to get yet but we're going to hit Hamley's in London, can't wait! 

Spiffy how are you doing? Are you waiting a bit before you test again? 

Wow Harley you're prepared! I've got my fertility monitor and the thermometer on the go, and commencing SMEP tomorrow :haha: I'm determined to make it happen this cycle!


----------



## ChezTunes

At the end of it all, it goes to show, everything happens for a reason... :cloud9:

6 SLEEPS LEFT! :happydance: We're off to the zoo tomorrow too... :D


----------



## blessedmomma

chez :hugs: i had 2 mc before any of my children i have. i lost the first and got pregnant 3 months later, then lost that one. got pregnant with my oldest 3 months later. its really hard to have back to back mc's :nope:

pie- sounds like its gonna be a fun bday!!!!!

harley- just to note, it might be different right after af is done and when ovulating. i did the same and practiced with the softcups. your cervix is lower and firm before you gear up to ovulate so for me it was more uncomfortable than when i actually used it during ovulation. it was harder to get in and out and just felt funny. while using it during ovulation your cervix will be higher and soft, and for me it went in easier and wasnt uncomfortable at all. just wanted to say that so if it feels funny dont be discouraged to not use them during ov. it was completely different for me :flower:


----------



## Pezkin

Thanks for all your lovely comments about my pics, guys :) :) Harley I am looking forward to seeing yours too! I love baby pictures.

Spiffy his hair is so very lightly tinted red but is mainly brown/aubern like mine - I think my mum may have tweaked the colours a little as he does look a lot more red in them :)

Wow Pielette - that sounds like a wonderful first birthday! Hope he enjoys it and gets spoilt rotten :)

And wow Chez, you really have been through the works. I'm so glad that after all of that everything has worked out so wonderfully for you and not only do you have your dear LO but another on the way. A real blessing!

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow. I'm very nervous as I have been spotting this last week, just brown old blood over the weekend which I wasn't too worried about but a lighter pink blood tonight - not very much at all though and no cramping. I'm looking forward to knowing for sure that everything is okay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, you sound super prepared for this cylce! I told my DH that we're trying softcups next cycle too if I get AF on Thursday. (Thanks for the warning about the difference between period and ovulation, Blessed :flower:)

Pie, Are you going to let your LO have at the cake? I have a picture of me on my first birthday with chocolate cake all over my face. :haha:

Chez, I'm so sorry to hear about all of your MC. I'm so glad that you and your DF are so well suited to each other. :)

Pez, I hope everything is fine at your scan tomorrow! I had spotting during the first trimester, but it was just from an irritated cervix, so I'm sure your bubs is fine. :flower:

I broke down and tested today :dohh: and it was a bfn again. My temperature stayed up today, when it usually is dropping pretty drastically at this point, and I also had some acid reflux this morning (which I had while I was pregnant) so I had to test so that I didn't get my hopes up too much. I'm still hopeful, but I'm prepping myself for AF so I don't get crushed. But I'm really hoping that temp dip I had at 10 dpo was implantation, because it was pretty out of the norm (I always get a temp dip at 6 dpo, but not a second one). If that was implantation, then two days after *might* still be too early to test.


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Pez... Sorry to hear about the spotting but just like Spiffy, I had 1st Tri spotting too. Excited for your scan tomorrow, I'll be checking in when we get home from the zoo :) I forgot to say your pictures are beautiful. :flower:

The thread went on so far that I couldn't remember off-hand what had been said by everyone... :dohh: So I wasn't being ignorant to anyone! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- :hugs: praying for no more spotting!!! cant wait to see that precious bundle and hear an update :happydance:


----------



## ozzi

Sorry guys been out of the loop for a while DD has been having some sleeping and feeding issues over the past few days, which have resulted in me feeling like a zombie!
AF came to visit with a vengence on Saturday, so I'm thinking the 4 week bleed wasn't AF. 
I'm wondering if AF might have something to do with DD being more fussy at feed times as I'm still BF on demand. Has anyone else had this problem at AF time?

Thanks Blessed for the info on softcups, might have to investigate those at some point ;)

Pie- Hope your LO has a lovely first birthday, make sure you put some piccies up of the party :thumbup:

Pez- thinking of you and hoping the spotting stops soon :hug:

Chez- sorry to hear about your mc's, it sounds like you have found the right guy for the job now though ;) We had 2 mc before DD last year, so I can understand how excited you must be with #2 on the way now :)

Fingers crossed for you spiffy :dust:

Harley- looks like you're all set for some baby making ;):dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

ozzi- af can make your supply drop for a few days and can also make the milk taste different for a few days due to hormones
https://www.breastfeed-essentials.com/menstruation.html

maybe thats why she is fussy??? you can take magnesium and calcium. here is how much kelly mom says to take to fix it. im sure you could google it and get more info. look down to low milk supply and click where it says associated with menstruation to see what she says about it
https://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastfeed/herbs/natural-treatments/

hope that helps some way :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Ooh Pez good luck for the scan and can't wait to hear about it! I know it's hard to see a bit of blood but it honestly sounds really minimal and normal. Bet you'll feel very relieved to see bean all snuggled up in there :flower: What time is the scan?

Thanks ozzi, yes spiffy I will let him at the cake :haha: He's had a couple of naughty things before but just tastes, can't wait to see his face at the cake! He absolutely loves his food, he's such a little piggy.

Sorry to hear you're zombie like at the minute ozzi, lack of sleep is pretty much torture! It will pass though, it always does. Just difficult while you're waiting for it :hugs:

Sounds positive about the temp dip at 10dpo spiffy, keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Pezkin

Well I had my scan - everything looks fine! They've put me back to being due mid may which I knew would be the case as I ovulated so late, so baby was only measuring just over 9 weeks. We saw the heart beat and lots of movement though so everything looks absolutely fine! I'm going back in 3 weeks for a proper scan. Phew - it also means I'm going to announce properly now :)

Spiffy - it took a good 3-4 days for me to get my BFP after implantation so there's definately still hope for you! Fingers crossed very tightly :)

Ozzi I hope you get some more rest soon - it's so awful when they go through those sleeping blips! 

Thanks for everyone's kind words about the spotting, I am so relieved now that I know everything is okay. I feel like I can actually get excited now :)


----------



## HAKing

Pez, so glad to hear everything went well with the scan! Such a relief.

Spiffy, fingers crossed for your BFP! When are you going to test again? :flower:

You sound super prepared for this cycle, Harley. Are you gonna try to do SMEP? I started a few days ago and so far I am feeling positive. All the BDing hasn't gotten to DH yet but this weekend is going to be busy so I hope we can stick with it. :thumbup:

Ozzi, I can relate on feeling like a zombie. About a month ago my DS was night waking 3-4x a night. It was horrible especially since I just went back to work and was trying to adjust. Hope things turn around quickly.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, I'm so glad your scan went well! Did they give you any pictures to take?

As for me, my temp went up to the highest it's been all cycle!!! With AF being due tomorrow, this is a great sign, because it's usually always low the two days before. :happydance: I'm still going to wait and test tomorrow since I got a bfn yesterday at 12 dpo. Pez, thanks for the reminder. If I implanted on 10 dpo, then tomorrow will be 4 days out from implantation, so hopefully that will be enough time for a positive to show.

Ozzi, sorry to hear about the zombie days you've been having. We hit a particulary rough patch around 5 months that I still remember all too well. A few weeks ago, my LO finally started sleeping through the night (6pm-6am), did that for a week, and then hit a growth spurt and now wakes up somewhere between 12am and 3am to eat. :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry for the zombie feeling.. we too have been getting up 2 or more times lately.. between teeth and growing.. ugh.. lol 

Fxed for you spiffy..

Good to hear all went well Pez.. :)

Af due in 2 days.. ugh.. wish i was trying with you all.. :/


----------



## HAKing

Lilrojo, my little Sam was waking up a few times a night around 7 months or so after sleeping so well for me for so long. He was teething and his teeth finally are cutting though, I can't believe it took so long. I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who's LO started waking again after sleeping well.

He slept all night last night for me; 9pm till 8am (YAY!!!). :happydance: DH says that it was his birthday present to me LOL. :haha: I just hope it keeps up.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Bryce was sleeping through the night for along time.. even when he first came home he would only wake once in the night.. but last night was 3 times.. between him and my dd last night i was tired.. but happily they both slept in for me today so i got to too.. :)


----------



## HAKing

lilrojo said:


> Yeah Bryce was sleeping through the night for along time.. even when he first came home he would only wake once in the night.. but last night was 3 times.. between him and my dd last night i was tired.. but happily they both slept in for me today so i got to too.. :)

Yay!!! There is nothing like a good nights sleep. I can't imagine waking up with two babies. I often think about that once we have another, hopefully Sam will be over night waking. I really do think its just his teeth right now, poor guy is getting all 4 cutting on top at the same time!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

HAKing, is it your birthday today?

If so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake:


----------



## lilrojo

I was wondering that too.. 

Happy Birthday if it is :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Pez... It's such a relief that everything's ok, I just knew it would be! :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anything else to reply to... I am beat after the zoo, wow! :sleep: DD loved the aquarium part and that's about it :haha: I knew she wouldn't be interested in anything else but had a feeling she'd love the fishies! The day was goint SO well until she vomitted -out of nowhere- all over the train, it was so bad it came out of her nose, poor baby. She's fine in herself and is ok since but her daddy panicked as it's only the second time she's ever been sick that bad... :( My feet are pure agony and my pelvis, hips and back hurt so much. I'd love a bath but we've just ordered take-away as it's getting late and we have no energy to cook, then we're off to bed... And I cannot wait!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, I'm glad you had a good day at the zoo. I haven't been in forever! I'm waiting until my LO is a little older and then we'll go. :) Sorry you had to deal with sick baby on the train though! My Lo rolled onto her stomach this morning after just finishing her bottle, and it must have triggered something, because she threw up all over the floor, but like your LO, she seems to be fine. Who knows why they do that sometimes. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy she probably had too much pressure on her belly.. bryce does that if is on the floor on his tummy after eating.. 

Happy the zoo was fun Chez.. Bryce loves fish too.. as does my daughter but she is 3.. hope you can rest now and get some sleep


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I'm getting antsy here! I just took a cheapie and there's a really faint line! I really hope I get a better line on my Frer tomorrow...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=62263


----------



## ezbabydust

Sorry ladies I been away lately- this pregnancy tiredness has been hitting me hard lately. I will reply properly later on today I just wanted to pop in as I been missing the thread. I'm writing this from my bed lol. We've had to re-arrange our mornings a bit so I can go back for a nap whilst OH has bubs. Thankgod for my oh he's so wonderful!
Anyway I'll reply properly in a bit :)
Oh and spiffy...whoop that line looks like a line!!!!!!! Can't wait for them to get darker for you :) 
Xxx


----------



## Pielette

Oh Pez I'm so glad the scan went well! :happydance: What's your new due date? 

Happy birthday HAKing! Sorry if I've missed that, was it yesterday?

Ooh spiffy! I can see a very faint something, is it pink? Can't tell from the piccy. How many dpo are you now?

I'm a bit down today :nope: Instead of starting SMEP last night like I'd planned we had a bit of a row. We've been searching for a house for what seems like forever and we keep disagreeing about it because DH thinks I'm too impatient and will suggest buying anything (which is NOT true, there have been plenty of houses I've said a flat no to) and I think he has unrealistic expectations and wants the world on a plate for ten pounds :dohh: So last night he again accused me of being too desperate to move and because he keeps saying it I flipped. And said he had no idea what it was like to be trapped in this flat every day and that he makes me feel like a child who needs to be reined in.

He apologised and I apologised but as a result I really didn't want to DTD last night and this morning I feel really upset and frustrated, I feel like we're never going to find a house or make a bubba and we're stuck in a rut. I know that sounds really silly but I'm just down I guess. I feel like I'm waiting for these two major things to happen and if I could at least get one off the ground I'd be ok.

Sorry for my ramblings.


----------



## ChezTunes

Can't wait to hear about your next test, Spiffy! It's looking good... :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

Aww, Pie :hugs: It's totally understandable to feel low atm... Wanting those things so much when it's not quite happening yet is so, so hard! I'm glad you and DH talked it out though, maybe he'll take into account why it's bothering you now, and why you need that _something _right now - just one or the other, until both are there and everything is perfect again for your future-growing family. 

I sort if know the frustration you're feeling on the house front. I'm feeling quite low, still being stuck at my parents' place with DD, DF and another one on the way. It just doesn't feel like we're our own little family because we have no time to ourselves *at all*! My mom doesn't work, or go anywhere. So she's here all day, everyday. DF has the weekends off and so does my stepdad so there's my parents AND us at home. We've had ONE day and night to ourselves since DD was born and are due another one next month when they go to a concert. I cannot wait! :happydance:

The situation is, I didn't have a job before getting pregnant (was looking) so we are waiting for a council house as the rent is cheaper and with just DF working, we can't afford private rent. Just thought that might help with understanding why we still have nowhere.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks chez, I really appreciate that, it's nice to know other people understand :flower: That must be really hard to have your parents around so much - not that you don't love them of course, it's just you need your own space as a family. How long will it be until you can get somewhere through the council?

Yeah we did talk it out, there's another issue of him wanting to make his family approve of what we buy, whereas I don't think it's any of their business. They've harped on about how we made a mistake buying our flat, which I disagree with, we weren't to know that the market was going to collapse. It's fine for a couple, just not for having children in. They're always sticking their noses in and I hate feeling like they're his priority and not me and Noah. 

I do feel better because I told him all of this, I'm bad sometimes because I bottle things up and go silent it I have let him have it this time! And he knows and he gets it.


----------



## ChezTunes

Aaah, DF's a bit like that with his mum. I have no idea how long it will be :( I have my local councillor looking into it for us and still no word. They keep fobbing me off when I call... 

It's frustrating, so I do feel for you. I can understand your DH wanting somewhere to be perfect but isn't that the point of finding something and making it your own? Of course you weren't to know the current market issues or that you would have a family by now. I hope you find somewhere you both love soon, or at least somewhere he can grow to love after making it a home, seeing as he has such high hopes. :hugs:

Let's hope you get some good timed babydancing in this try, after missing last night! Hey, maybe a BFP would make him shift his behind into gear... I mean that in a light-hearted way, btw! :flower:

In other (TMI) news: :blush: I just went sick on myself changing DD's nappy... :haha: Well done, my weak, pregnant stomach... :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Aw, Pie I'm so sorry about the disagreement. I can be hard looking for a new place while having all kinds of other things going on too. Sometimes I feel the same way...We just bought a house in another state and fixed it up how we wanted it and then DH landed a job back in California so we used all our money to move and now have to wait until the new year to buy a house. :cry: We are living with DH parents and I really do HATE it...it is horrible to say but going from having our own place to living in his parents house sucks. I am grateful for the help but it just isn't our own. :nope: 

I just try to stay positive and know things will get better...though its sometimes easier said than done! :wacko:

I hope that you can get back on track BDing this month...its still early so hopefully you'll still catch the egg! 

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes...yes, it was yesterday. It was a good day even though I had to work. My best friend (also my boss) took me out to lunch and just had girl time and then DH and Sam came to pick me up from work to eat dinner. It wasn't anything fancy but just so nice to spend the night with my little family. :cloud9: 

Spiffy, did you test this morning??? FX the line gets darker! :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well...anything exciting going on this weekend?


----------



## lilrojo

Hello ladies..

Spiffy that test is looking good.. i can see a line.. hope its nice and dark today :)

Not much happening for me today.. af due tomorrow and i dont get to have any peeing fun lol.. 2 months left.. how will i make it :/ 

Pie sorry your feeling down hope something great happens for you soon.. either bfp or your hubby moving his butt on a house..


----------



## lilrojo

Were going to a Halloween Party this saturday.. about it for us.. oh and im finishing up christmas shopping for my kids on saturday morning.. :)


----------



## HAKing

That sounds like fun Rojo, I can't wait to start Christmas shopping but having a hard time getting into the spirit with the hot weather still.

What are you dressing up as for the party? 

Only 2 more months, hopefully it will go by quick with all the holiday crazy-ness! :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

My weekend will consist of wishing the days away :haha: My 20w scan is on Monday! :happydance: We have no plans and I'm quite pleased because I am wiped out... DF promised me a lie-in last w/e but I was wide-awake so I got up. Hoping he offers me again this w/e. He will if I say I'm tired anyway. He's great like that, even though he works all week! :cloud9:

I might do some online Christmas shopping too... I've been (online) window shopping for a while now. :blush: So far we've got one of DD's gifts, it's a Stroll & Play Walker. She already has the doll to go in it and then we're just going to get her a few bits and bobs as she's so young this year to understand what's going on. We've got DF's neice a Skoot Ride-On Suitcase, I know it sounds random but we thought it'd come in handy for when she stays over at her grandparents houses, or maybe pop a picnic in there. I wanted to get her something no one else would think of and I'd love one for DD but she's much too little. :shrug: DF's family have decided they're only buying for the LO's this year which I am actually thrilled by. Obviously we're getting his mum something but us, his brothers and their OH's are only getting for the LO's. I'm only glad because I find it so hard picking out gifts for adults! :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Chez, that is so super exciting about the scan on Monday!!! Hope the days go quick for you! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Aw thank you ladies, you've cheered me up a bit :flower: Don't know what I'd do without this group sometimes!

Haha chez I've actually had the thought that if I were to fall pregnant soon it might fire a rocket up his bum, cos there is no way I'm carting two babies up and down these flipping stairs :haha: If I do get pregnant he's got a ticking deadline!

Chez so exciting! Can't wait to hear what you're having!

I bet the two months will go quicker than you think lilrojo. I can't believe I'm typing on here about chez's 20 week scan :haha: Fingers crossed it goes quickly with lots of parties and fun stuff :flower:

Oh my God HAKing, I haven't even begun to think about Xmas shopping! I guess that'll happen after the monkey's birthday.

I'm going out Saturday night for cocktails, one of my mummy friends is having a birthday do. Really looking forward to it! Think I'll be making the most of not being pregnant yet :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, the Frer was totally stark white. :(

But my period usually starts first thing in the morning and hasn't yet. I guess I'll just see if the witch shows up later today. If she doesn't, I'll just test every day until I get either AF or a bfp. But I got a huge temp drop this morning, so I'm fearing the worst... :cry:

Pie, I'm sorry about the house situation. I understand how you feel, because my DH has already said that we won't be in our "nice" home for at least aqnother 6 years. :( And next year we're going to go live with his parents for awhile to save some money to pay off debt.

Chez, I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan!


----------



## lilrojo

Lol Pie thats what i have been doing.. making the most out of not being pregnant.. :)

and Haking not sure what i wearing yet... for halloween im dressing at an indian.. lol want to get a little something to wear but not sure yet.. :) will find someething sat i hope or tom.. whenever

ETA: sorry to hear Spiffy.. your not out till the witch shows.. fxed..

Chez cant wait to hear about your scan :) so fun


----------



## ChezTunes

I can't imagine how hard it must be getting conflicting tests, Spiffy! :hugs: You're not out until she shows though... FX'd!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm hoping that temperature this morning was affected by our house temperature, because it was 5 degrees colder in our house than it normally is. I just took my temp right now (I take it periodically throughout the day, because hey...I'm obsessive like that) it was higher than it should be if I was going to be getting my period today, so we'll see. :shrug:


----------



## Pezkin

Chez it sounds like you had quite an eventful time at the zoo! What a great idea, I'd love to take Harrison to one. I have an aquarium planned for his birthday, he loves my mum's fish tank so I imagine he will love it there too - at least I hope! Made me smile that it was what your LO enjoyed the most too :)

I'd go a bit crazy if I had to live with my parents/inlaws again - you must be tough to be able to cope. I hope you reach the top of that list soon and find somewhere - private rent is a complete farce - we pay private too, I'd hoped to pop us on a council list when we had LO for somewhere cheaper but we apparently don't qualify, so it's tough, especially when I stop working for this next LO!

And sorry about the sickness changing a nappy, I've been close too, haha!

EZ welcome back! :) I'm sorry you have been so tired too - this first trimester fatigue is wearing me down too, I can't wait to feel a bit better (I keep remembering how awful third trimester was though, lol!)

Pie - they didn't give me an exact one there :( Just said I was between 9-9.5 weeks so I guess I'm due anywhere between 15th-20th May. I'll find out for sure at my next scan on November 9th :) 
Also, I am sorry you are feeling down *hugs* moving house can be SO stressful, in fact I am sure I have read it is one of the most stressful things you can do so it is no wonder it is causing a little friction. I hope you both find somewhere you love soon and you can settle into a new home and build your family. 

HAKing - Happy Birthday for yesterday - :) :)

Spiffy - I'm still staying optimistic for you - stay strong! Will be checking in to see how you and the testing get on over the next couple of days x


----------



## blessedmomma

spiff- hope you get that bfp! i saw a line and completely expected to see a pos frer. baffled!!!!:wacko:

oh ladies :nope: my water broke with my first baby really early (26 wks i think) and had all kinds of probs so was put on bedrest and had to quit my job and move back in with my parents. it was a nightmare. i cant stand not having my own space. we were moved back out when dd was 4 months old. promised myself never again! 

hope everyone is well. i havent been on for a minute so trying to carch up :brat:


----------



## Harley Quinn

This thread moves too fast for me sometimes. LOL

I tried one of the softcups the other night, and it went in just fine, but a few hours later I thought I felt a leak. Sorry if this is TMI for you guys, but when I took it out, it was far too easy. As in, I barely had to reach in to get it, so I think it had started to kind of slip out. I'm not certain I put it in correctly. I think it might be easier later when my cervix is higher. TBH, I haven't really tracked my cervical position and all that before. I think I need to start feeling it more often at different times in my cycle to get used to what it feels like at those times. So, yeah.

Daniel's parents have offered to let us stay with them if we ever need to, but I have already told Daniel that I am very against it. I really don't think I could live with my MIL. She and I are opposites in a lot of ways. There are enough similarities, but in terms of the way we manage our different households (i.e. cooking, cleaning, etc.) we are not very much alike, and I think that could be incredibly frustrating for both of us (and our DH's might not even notice!). Also, my SIL and her girls had to move in with them for about a month last year, and she told me to avoid moving in with them at all costs! Haha!

Spiffy, so sorry about all the confusing/conflicting signs you are getting. Hope you get an answer soon. (Preferably a BFP!)

And last but not least, happy belated birthday, HAKing! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Still no AF! I'm hopeful, but I really want to see a bfp! At the least, I'll settle for a temperature rise tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Temp went down again, but still no AF today!

TMI moment: This morning I got up and felt that familiar "gush" and thought, "Oh no, AF is here." So I went to the bathroom and when I was wiping it felt exactly like AF, so I was totally shocked when I looked at the tissue and saw that it was just slippery cm! I was SO convinced that it was AF that I didn't even bother saving some of my pee to dip an internet cheapy in. Now I'm a little bummed that I'll have to wait until tomorrow for FMU. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

aaahhhhh i missed it, happy birthday haking!!!!

spiffy thats crazy!!! are you thinking its extra cm from pregnancy or could you have geared up to ov but then didnt and now you are??? our bodies are so weird sometimes. i woke up today to ewcm (a lot) and thought, oh i bet im gonna ov today. but nothing since. so weird :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Af just showed up. I'm in tears. :cry: I hate TTC.


----------



## Pielette

Oh spiffy I'm so sorry :hugs: I totally understand how you feel, when the witch got me last cycle I felt so upset, took me a while to get over it. It takes so much out of us I think, the constant trying and then the waiting and the 'symptom' spotting, and every time I think I won't do it next time, well I do and it hits me so hard :dohh: 

I know nothing really helps spiffy but thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry the witch got you Spiffy.. hugs sweetie.. crazy how you had lines of your tests.. weird.. 


Hope everyone is doing well.. I have a sore throat no fun.. af showed up for me today too.. boo


----------



## Harley Quinn

:( So sorry, Spiffy. That's sad news. I was really rooting for you this cycle.


----------



## blessedmomma

*BOO*:witch:

:hugs: spiffy


----------



## HAKing

Awe, spiffy sorry that the witch got you! I really thought this month was yours. Next for sure. Fx.


----------



## Pezkin

Spiffy I am so so sorry :( I really did think that this was your month, so sorry that you are feeling so upset as well. Everything crossed so very tightly for you next month xx


----------



## ChezTunes

I was so sure this month was yours, Spiffy! :( I'm so sorry you feel so upset. It's really draining... :hugs: I hope it's refreshing for you to know that you're not alone here. I know that no words can mend how you feel, but I hope you get at least some comfort in them. :flow:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. It really does help to know that you all understand how I feel. Yesterday was rough, and I'm still feeling a little down today, but I'm picking myself back up and hoping that this will be the last month I have to go through that disappointment. I seriously am going to try this month to be more hands off. DH and I already dtd every day or every other day anyway, so I'm not going to bother temping or tracking ovulation this time. I'm just going to try to forget that we're even ttc, because obsessing certainly hasn't helped at all. I got to this point last time we were ttc, and the month I let go happened to be the month we conceived, so here's to hoping it happens again!


----------



## HAKing

Hi girls,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

I surely hope that next month is yours, Spiffy! Hope you're feeling better now. 

AFM, we went camping at the beach this weekend with a few friends and their two children this weekend. It was a lot of fun and a nice getaway. But sadly, DS has come down with some sort of stomach bug:cry: and hasn't been feeling himself. He has been throwing up all day and isn't eating much. And now I'm starting to feel it too! :dohh: I sure hope I feel better soon! 

Hope all is well with everyone! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, no, so sorry your little guy is sick. I sure hope you feel better soon too. It's no fun when when just one person is sick, and it's really no fun when it starts to spread around the family. :(

I'm looking forward to this week. I made plans for Thursday to hang out with the three other moms in my church who had babies within the last year. It should be fun. And then Friday we have the portrait session in the park (I suppose there's a chance it could be moved indoors if the weather is too wet). And I should finally hear something about the job by the end of the week. So, really hoping for a good week all around!

On another note, I think the B50 is making me nauseated. And I think it's also affecting my digestion, if you know what I mean. I didn't take it today, and I think I'll call my doctor on Tuesday (he's not in on Mondays) and ask him about it. Not just because of the nausea, but mostly because I read somewhere that breastfeeding moms shouldn't take more than 2.6 mcg (or something like that) of B12 and the pill has 50!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

HAKing, I hope you and your LO feel better soon. :hugs:

Harley, I hope you get that job and that you have a great week! :thumbup: I'm planning on getting together with a friend of mine tomorrow who had her LO a month after me. It's always fun to spend time with other women who are going through the same things are you are. :)

I'm feeling much better now, by the way. I'm on day three of no temping and haven't caved in yet! I really hope that taking a more relaxed approach is the little boost we need to make this happen. Otherwise, I'm out of ideas.

Oh, and I have a question for you ladies: have any of you ever had stabbing pains near your ovaries while on your period? I don't think I've ever had this before, but it's happened a few times today, so I'm curious as to what's going on. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

haking- i hope your LO feels better! :flower:

harley- im breastfeeding and taking a b100, have been for months(along with a prenatal and iron pill)! hope theres nothing wrong with it. i havent been nauseous. let me know what you find out. i have a check up tomorrow so i will see what my dr says. she has had some wrong advice about bf so i might call the bf clinic here and ask tomorrow. i hope it isnt hurting my baby. i took it all through pregnancy with him, my ob knew and was ok with it, and i have just continued to take it. one other way to extend your lp is to use natural progesterone after ovulation. i used it in a couple of my pregnancies. i dont know how it effects bf though. im not gonna take my b100 anymore til i find out :wacko:

spiffy- way to go with your laid back approach! i bet this will be the month :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ooh, calling the breastfeeding clinic is a good idea. I can call them tomorrow too. Between the two of us, we should come up with a good answer. :)

Spiffy, I don't think I've ever had that kind of pain. Or at least I didn't notice it. If I did feel it at some point, I probably would have just assumed it was gas or something. Is it more similar to an ovulation pain/cramp than a plain old period cramp? Also, I agree with everyone, I think this laid back approach will be good this time around. I think you can do it, too! No caving in! :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Today is the day... I am hoping to report back to you lovely ladies with either :pink: or :blue: later! :happydance:

Spiffy - I think the LBA :winkwink: (Laid back approach) will give you that boost. When my ex and I were actively TTC *nothing *happened. NTNP has always been the key for me and I will use this from now on. :thumbup:

I hope everyone's had a brilliant weekend. Sorry your LO wasn't too well and I hope you both get better soon, HAKing!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley Quinn said:


> Spiffy, I don't think I've ever had that kind of pain. Or at least I didn't notice it. If I did feel it at some point, I probably would have just assumed it was gas or something. Is it more similar to an ovulation pain/cramp than a plain old period cramp? Also, I agree with everyone, I think this laid back approach will be good this time around. I think you can do it, too! No caving in! :)

It wasn't like a cramp at all. It was like a concentrated stabbing pain in one spot, which I figure was ovary, because it was just inward of my hip. I haven't had it today, though, so maybe it was just one of those things.

Thanks, ladies. I really do hope the LBA works!

Chez, I AM SO EXCITED TO HEAR THE NEWS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry to hear your not feeling well Haking, my lo has a runny nose.. no fun!! Hope you guys feel better soon.. 

Spiffy I agree the laid back approach will hopefully help you out.. :) hmm on the pain.. not a good thought but could have had a bit of a chemical since your tests were looking positive, may explain some of the pains.. though im hoping not.. hope its just period cramps that are intense.. 

Chez excited to hear what team your on.. :)

Harley hope you hear good news about the job..

ASus.. were doing well.. af is still here.. day 4 though so will be over soon.. went christmas shopping sat and finished up the kids.. sat night had a halloween party, sunday my sister came over with her kids.. busy weekend.. now today relaxing.. :)

Hope your all well


----------



## Skadi

Chez is it later yet?! hehe


----------



## ChezTunes

IT _MIGHT _BE A :blue: 

Baby had the cord between his legs :dohh: but the US tech. said "I think I see more than cord there... but I can't say for certain." We go back in 2 weeks because there was some measurements she couldn't get, but everything looks fine. :happydance:


----------



## Pezkin

HAKing - so sorry that your little guy has been poorly! How are you feeling now? 

Harley, still keeping things crossed for you and the job, it seems like forever ago that you had the interview.

Glad you are feeling better now Spiffy :) I'm sorry but I have no idea about the pains - I would have painful periods anyway so I'm not sure if I would notice something localised like that?

Sounds like a busy weekend Lilrojo, but sounds lovely as well.

And Chez - aghhhhhh! So exciting! At least you only have 2 weeks to wait for the next scan and hopefully things will be a little clearer! But a little boy! Awwww so sweet! And so glad everything looks okay too :)

We are doing okay here. The sickness is starting to subside a little for me now and I feel some of my energy coming back. I've been learning how to knit (lol) as it is something I can do in the evenings wrapped up in bed while I'm too tired for anything else. It's slow though - I'm really NOT a crafty person!


----------



## ChezTunes

I am so excited to have one of each! :happydance: I don't wanna get too carried away - just incase! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance:chez!!!!!!!!! im so excited for you!!!!! :happydance::blue: here they are usually pretty good about checking and wont say either if they couldnt really tell. i bet your having a boy!!!!

harley- my dr said it shouldnt hurt the baby but to stop taking it til he was weaned. i called the bf clinic here but they close at 2 so i will try tomorrow. im not gonna take it either way though. for extending your lp, you really only need b-6 anyways. its just suggested that when you take a b vitamin you take it with equal amounts of other b vitamins or you become deficient in them. im sticking with only my prenatals for now. 

tmi- a few days ago i had a glob of ewcm. there was nothing the rest of the day so i thought it was a fluke. today i had a tiny bit of blood tinged cm. not sure what it means if anything.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, that's so exciting!!!!! Plus, now you get to see your bubs again in two weeks! :)

Blessed, I had a tiny bit of blood during ovulation this past month, so it could be ovulation. Better dtd just in case! :winkwink:


----------



## Skadi

Oh Chez that is too bad but at least you get to see HIM again! (I bet it is a boy!)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay, Chez! Glad everything is going well with baby! A boy would be so fun!

Blessed, I totally forgot to call the health unit today. You have to make an appointment for the breastfeeding clinic and actually go in, so I'm going to call the duty nurse tomorrow. It sounds like I'll probably end up going and getting B6 all by itself.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay chez hope its a boy for you.. :)

Hope everyone is well.. :)


----------



## Pielette

Ooh chez how exciting! It does make me laugh how uncooperative these babies can be :haha: One of each would be amazing :cloud9: 

Blessed that does sound suspiciously like ovulation so I would do some baby dancing just in case! 

So when do you hear about the job Harley? It does seem like forever ago!

Haha pez I can't knit to save my life! I'd like to learn how to sew and I do have a sewing machine so I really should give it a proper go.

We spent the day up in London buying presents for Noah's birthday, he's got a couple of really lovely toys now and can't wait to see his face when he gets them on Monday :cloud9: I cannot believe he's about to turn 1!

SMEP is going well, I'm on cd14, we DTD on day 9, 11 and 13 so far. I don't normally ovulate until around day 20 but I want all bases covered.


----------



## blessedmomma

pez- glad you are starting to feel better :hugs:

harley- the bf clinic here told me that my body probably filtered enough of it out that it didnt even reach him. she said if i was concerned i should stop taking it. she didnt seem to concerned. i would stick to the b-6 if i were you too. :thumbup:

pie- yay for your LO turning 1!!! hope SMEP works :winkwink:


i think AF is getting ready to start back up ladies!!!!! :happydance: have never been so happy for :witch: in all my life. i read some stories about bfing and cycling and its kinda common for a glob of ewcm then af. i guess your estrogen rises making you either ovulate or af to start. so some women get ewcm from that rise in estrogen right before af. i dont really feel like im ovulating. i feel more af'ish lol. ended up spotting a couple times yesterday and once today so far. if its gonna start i wish it would just start already!!!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, you need to share some pictures after the big birthday bash since we can't be there to party with you. :winkwink:

Blessed, I get EWCM a few days before AF starts, so this is looking good! I know, who'd of thought we'd all be so excited for you to get AF? :haha: I have a friend who just decided to start NTNP and she's breastfeeding. I told her I had a friend who was doing the same thing and I'd let her know when you're cycles came back so she has an idea of how long she might have to wait. (Her LO is 6 months old.) Hopefully this is the real deal! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww spiffy i see you put me in your siggy.. hugs.. :) How are you doing.. 

How is everyone today :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, sorry it took me so long, I was just looking at my ticker today and noticed that I hadn't added you and HAKing yet. :dohh:

I'm doing okay. Just in the LOOOOONG waiting phase right now. (Due date for next AF seems years away.) I know I said I'd try as hard as I can to forget we're even TTC, but it's harder than I thought. I'm painting a canvas with my LO's name on it for her room, so that's helping to distract me a little, but I'll probably finish it in the next few days, so then I'll have to find something else to do. :wacko:

How are you? I remember waiting for our TTC date, and it seemed like forever. Thankfully you have the holidays to look forward to in the meantime to help you pass the time. :)


----------



## lilrojo

I am well.. trying to stay busy.. which isnt too hard i guess i have 2 kiddos.. and school.. :) cant wait for the holidays.. i love them.. wish i could talk dh into ntnp earlier but i dont think it will happen lol.. 

Just curious what made everyone want to start ttc so early?? I didnt start ttc till my dd was 14 months for my second, my reasons are i have had 2 mcs and am in school.. want to finish my family before school gets tough and im older.. will be about 5-6 years before im done with school.. then i want to work :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I want my kids to be close in age. Me and my brother are 13 months apart, and I loved it. We were so close and always played together, and I really want that for my kids. Even if they don't always get along, at least they'll have some one they can relate to, who is about the same age.

But me and my DH have also thought about NTNP for life, like Blessed and Pielette, (I'm all for it, and I think DH is too, but we agreed that we'd discuss that after our second LO is born) so no delaying kids with that method! :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i hope you find things to pass the time :flower: whens the next testing date???

lilrojo- we decided after our 5th baby to just trust in God to decide how many children we have and when. we trust Him with everything else in our life, so its only natural to us. :) i would love 10 more, but i will be 35 next month and DH will be 38 in december so our fertility is probably slowing down. we could still end up with a few more hopefully :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Hi everyone!

I really need to catch up from being sick but I have a quick question! 

I have been opking since CD 10 and got a positive yesterday and this morning at 11:30 (now 5:30pm and negative) am I too late and missed my chance for the month? DH and I plan to BD tonight but not sure if its sorta a waste or so I still have a chance??

Thank you in advance!


----------



## HAKing

I hope everyone is doing well. I fell like I have missed so much! 

Chez, congrats on a baby BOY! :happydance: One of each would be so nice! 

Harley, when do you find out about the job? I really hope it works out for you. It is so stressful waiting on an answer back when interviewing and job searching! :wacko:

Rojo, we are trying before DS turns 1 because we really want our children to grow up together and be close. I love the idea of them having a forever friend in each other and sharing so many things together as they grow! :cloud9:

Spiffy, I really hope time goes by quick for you and that keeping busy helps you from going bonkers with not temping, peeing on stick and counting days! Its always easier to say you're gonna try to just let nature take its course but its hard to actually stick to it with everything out there to help us TTC! :dohh:

Pie, I am glad to hear that SMEP is going well for you! :thumbup: We were doing good until our entire house got sick! :cry: I really hope I didn't ruin my chances this month because of a stomach bug! :shrug:

AFM, I am FINALLY feeling better. I had the worst stomach bug ever and was sick all night on Sunday and majority of Monday. But I woke up this morning and felt great :happydance: so hopefully the worst is over! Poor DH got sick though and since we live with his parents his mom caught it too! No fun but at least Sam is better now; he had me worried with refusing bottles and food.


----------



## blessedmomma

HAKing said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I really need to catch up from being sick but I have a quick question!
> 
> I have been opking since CD 10 and got a positive yesterday and this morning at 11:30 (now 5:30pm and negative) am I too late and missed my chance for the month? DH and I plan to BD tonight but not sure if its sorta a waste or so I still have a chance??
> 
> Thank you in advance!

you will have to look on your opk's and see how long after your first positive you will O. it should say 24-36 hrs or 24-48 hrs. something like that. i would get to BD right now either way if you wanna get preggo! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:


> spiffy- i hope you find things to pass the time :flower: whens the next testing date???

Hey, you're not helping, here! Remember, I'm supposed to NOT think about testing and when AF's due, etc! :haha:

Haking, you and your DH better get to it! :winkwink: Glad you're feeling better, by the way. :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

Here is baby... He wants to send some baby and time-speeding dust to you ladies :winkwink:

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







dex.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pielette

Aw hello baby! Wow you can see his little face really well! Tell him thank you very much for his dust :flower: Have you had any thoughts on names yet chez?

HAKing you poor thing,stomach bugs are the worst :nope: Sorry to hear its making the rounds at your house. At least as you say your LO is better, I think you can deal with anything as long as the little ones are ok. 

Hmm that question made me think rojo... It's actually not really about Noah so much, I always wanted him to have siblings, we were kind of thinking have a bigger age gap of about 3/4 years (still think there are pros and cons to small or big gaps). I think what changed was me - becoming a mum has been the best experience of my life and I just feel so eager to double it. 

Our perspective on children has changed now and I want a brood! I would love a house full of kids. I also hate contraception, the Pill does funny things to me and both of us despise condoms so we just decide that we won't ever use contraception again, and once we're done having kids we'll have an argument over who gets sterilised :haha:

Seriously, that will not be me! Honestly after carrying and giving birth to x number of children he thinks I'm having my tubes tied? No chance :haha: His turn then, and if he disagrees with that he can forget sex :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

I think I was high on hormones after having DD to want another *this *soon but always knew we wanted 2 close in age. We did originally plan to use condoms after having her as contraception doesn't agree with me, and we did use them a few times... :haha: Then we had a talk and thought we'd like to NTNP and it happened sooner than we thought but we were (are) over the moon about that! I'd love to NTNP for the rest of our lives but I really would like (need) a break after this LO. This pregnancy hasn't been too hard but it hasn't been enjoyable, like it was with DD... I'd like another/to be pregnant when this LO is 2 years old though! :cloud9: So maybe we'll just try to avoid/use something when I know ov. is coming up... Cross that bridge when we come to it I think.

Pie - We've actually had our boys name picked out from the start... kinda! We love the show Dexter, and had nicknamed this baby Dexter from the start. DF made it no secret that he genuinely loved the name and I finally admitted to him that I really did love it too, and couldn't imagine naming him anything else! So his name will be Dexter John. John after his Daddy. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Oh yes I think I remember you saying Dexter before! Great name! I'd consider it myself for another boy but my nephew's middle name is Dexter.


----------



## HAKing

Chez, that is such a great picture of your LO! And I love the name Dexter, it is really cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, glad to hear Dexter stuck. He's so adorable and it totally looks like he's waving. Hello baby Dex! :hi:

Pie, I hate contracaeption, too. The pill made me all hormonal and crazy, and condoms worked okay, but neither of us were that thrilled with them, so the thought of never dealing with either again, is really nice. If that's what we decide, though I really think that's the route we're heading towards. (Once my husband thinks something is probably the right thing to do, he'll fight it for a little while, but always ends up doing it :winkwink:).


----------



## lilrojo

I too dont like condoms, dont mind the pill at all.. but since im not on it and dh aint ready i guess thats our options.. though i think i will work at changing his mind lol.. i find it too hard to ntnp though as i know my cycle just too well.. maybe if i hadnt been tracking it for the last 8 months lol

THanks for all your answers.. i was just curious.. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> spiffy- i hope you find things to pass the time :flower: whens the next testing date???
> 
> Hey, you're not helping, here! Remember, I'm supposed to NOT think about testing and when AF's due, etc! :haha:Click to expand...

lol i thought that right after i sent that to you :haha: :dohh:

chez- he is gorgeous and looooove the name dexter :cloud9:

no af or spotting or nothing today :shrug:


----------



## ChezTunes

So ladies... Today I was given a date for my elective C-section! To say I was super shocked might be an understatement. I was told we'd discuss this at 25w, and still thought that was early. The consultant wasn't very nice, after my MW had told me she was lovely... She seemed angry that I favoured a repeat C-sec to a VBAC, which of course I expected. It's the fact that she seemed peeved that I wasn't 100% set on what I wanted that upset me. She brought my weight up, obviously! :cry: I was already in an odd mood after waiting almost 90 minutes AFTER my appointment time to be seen, and then being told I had keytones in my urine and having the MW "force-feed" me yucky biscuits! :haha:

I was in the consultant room for 10 minutes, max... After all that wait! :dohh: She said I could change my mind at any time and she would be very happy with that. The MW I seen before the cons. was so nice, I've seen her a couple of times before. She told me to stand my ground on what I want, no one can force me into anything and she knew how nervous I was about everything due to my anxiety.

To cut this (already) long story short, I have an ELCS booked for March 7th IF I choose to take it. If not, we go for a VBAC (or I go into labour before the date) and they won't let me labour long and I will not be induced.


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like a great day chez :cloud9:

my LO will be one on march 6 :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, that's great! (Not that you had a long wait and a consultant who made you feel bad, but that you now have a date!) If all goes to plan, your LO will be born two days before my LO's first birthday. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i saw your ticker and never put two and two together :dohh: our LO's are very close in age :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! Only three days apart. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wow, I missed one day and I feel so behind. Let me see if I can catch up here...

Rojo, I also want my kids to be close in age. Plus, it took us just over a year to conceive Ozzy, so I was expecting it to take a long time for the second pregnancy as well. It didn't, which is nice to know that it can happen quickly, but here we are trying again. Also, I'm 30, and if it does take a long time for us to get pregnant again, or if we end up wanting lots of kids, I want to leave enough time (i.e. time that I am really fertile) for that to happen.

HAKing, so glad you are feeling better. Sorry the bug is making it's rounds, but at least the whole family wasn't sick all at the same time. That would be the pits.

Spiffy, I'd love to see a picture of the project you're working on when you're done if you don't mind sharing. I dabble in a variety of arts and crafts, so I'm always looking for inspiration. I recently tried to re-teach myself how to knit, but decided to stick with crochet for now. I just finished an owl hat last night (we would call it a toque up here) for my niece for Christmas. It feels so good to actually get a project done.

Blessed, I managed to call the health unit yesterday, and neither of the nurses there knew what I was talking about when I said I was taking B6 for a LPD. They looked up B12 in a big book they had about vitamins and BF/pregnancy. They said B12 is safe while BFing, but that I should stop taking it if I think I might be pregnant. They also recommend I call Motherisk, so I did. The person I spoke to there said B12 wasn't a risk for either BFing or pregnancy. So, I've decided to just take B6 for now since the B50 complex was making me so nauseated and because of the possible risk factor for pregnancy. So now I'm taking prenatals, calcium/magnesium/D3, vitamin C, and an extra folic acid every day. :)

Chez, that picture of Dex makes me so happy! Love the name and the nickname! So fun!

For those who asked when I should know about the job... I wish I knew! Last week they said they should be able to let me know by the middle of this week. Well, it's the middle of this week as far as I'm concerned. It's been a month since my first interview, and I'm starting to go a little crazy over here. If I haven't heard anything by the end of today, then I'm going to start looking for jobs online tonight and then give them a call tomorrow during the day to see where they are at in the decision making process.


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- i read online a ways back that b-12 helped to prevent early miscarriage :shrug: im glad you found something you are comfortable with. im thankful you mentioned it. the lady at the bf clinic here said there's too much info out there that gets us ladies worked up and it should be fine, but im not taking it anymore. better safe than sorry! :flower:

spiffy- i painted some of my own art work around my house and im sometimes kinda crafty :haha: would love to see it too.

so i had extremely light spotting for 2 days and nothing today :coffee: why does af have to toy with us??? showing up when it shouldnt and not showing when it should :growlmad:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I can't believe they still haven't let you know about the job, one way or the other. It's just cruel to leave you hanging for a month! I hope you can get a solid answer from them tomorrow.

Blessed, I hope AF shows up already. That's weird that your spotting never lead to anything. What if you actually concieved on your first ovulation and that was implantation bleeding??? :shock:

As for my little art project, sure, I'll take a picture when it's finshed so you can see. I'm not promising anything amazing, though. :haha: I think I'm a pretty decent artist when it comes to pencil and charcoal, but painting is not my strong suit.


----------



## blessedmomma

well i took my temp yesterday and today and it was really low. if i would have ov it would be a lot higher.

i did take a pregnancy test this morning even though my temp was low just to see:blush: it was neg of course.

im kinda hoping that was the first sign of my cycle and my fertility returns, but im not getting my hopes to high. dont know whats going on. this is the first baby i have bf, all others were ff, so i expected my first af to be really rough. some ladies told me they had really light ones for a while and they think they were anovulatory :brat: if im gonna start having periods i want to ovulate too!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Harley Quinn

blessedmomma said:


> harley- i read online a ways back that b-12 helped to prevent early miscarriage :shrug: im glad you found something you are comfortable with. im thankful you mentioned it. the lady at the bf clinic here said there's too much info out there that gets us ladies worked up and it should be fine, but im not taking it anymore. better safe than sorry! :flower:

That's nicer than what the nurse at the health unit told me when I said I'd "read somewhere" that B6 helps with LPD. She said, "Well, there's lots of information on the internet, I mean I could go on there and write that the moon is made of cheese and a lot of people who read it would believe it." :dohh: I felt like explaining myself (that I know my way around the internet and have been to university, thank you very much), but I just agreed and nodded my head over the phone, if you know what I mean. I agree with her sentiment, but I was kind of offended by how she said it.

Spiffy, I'm excited to see it when it's finished!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Also, blessed, I agree. It would suck to have AF without the ovulation. What's the point!?


----------



## HAKing

Harley, I really hope you hear something either way from the job today. A whole month is just pure torture! :growlmad:

Spiffy, I can't wait to see your art project. Every time I feel crafty and have high hopes of something coming out great I am never really happy with it! :wacko: Oh well. 

Blessed, that is crazy that you had spotting and still no AF! Hopefully she comes back soon and you O also. 

Well, I :think: I'm 1 DPO. I am saying that yesterday was O since I don't temp I can't know for sure. I am not feeling too hopeful this month though. Even DH admitted that we didn't try hard enough this month :cry: I know I still have a chance since but just not feeling too good about our efforts this month. The stupid stomach bug got in the way and wiped out almost 4 good days of BD! :growlmad:

On to the TWW now! hmph! Hope it flies by. :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

well i have confirmed pinkeye.. contagious until 5pm tonight.. yay not much longer.. went to the drs and got antibs so on the mend.. operation clean has been going on.. cleaning everything lol sheets, handles of everything.. dont need anyone else to get it.. 

AF is almost over.. going to try to sway dh into ntnp lol.. we shall see.. even if its like 5 days before o day.. 

hope everyone is well


----------



## HAKing

Pink eye, oh no!!! So sorry but at least you're not contagious for much longer! :happydance: What a bummer :nope: Hopefully everyone else stays well. 

GL on trying to sway DH on ntnp! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Haking.. yeah it sucks.. but hopefully caught it right off the bat so no one else gets its.. they instead just have colds.. so still no fun.. but better than this.. 

and thanks.. dont know how i will sway him but im gonna try lol.. maybe some sexy lingerie is in order lol :)


----------



## HAKing

Yes, lingerie would be an excellent idea! :thumbup: Hopefully he won't be able to refuse and give in early :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Oh that sucks on the pinkeye rojo :nope: Glad you won't be contagious for long though. Good luck with the lingerie :haha:

Hope the bug hasn't ruined your chances for this cycle HAKing :hugs: Just remember it only takes one go sometimes! I hate the two week wait, hope it goes quickly for you.

Hmm blessed it's all a little odd. Hope that you get definite signs of ovulation or AF, it would just be nice to have an inkling of what's happening in there. Don't you just wish you could take a look and know the answer sometimes? So irritating to have to wait so long for answers.

Harley this is just cruel keeping you waiting for so long :growlmad: Again, just want an answer either way!

We're all good, preparing for a mad birthday weekend whilst keeping up with SMEP :flower: So far DTD on days 9, 11, 13, 15. I'm on day 16 now. It did make me laugh cos DH got home at 11pm last night after a work evening and kind of asked to go to sleep. I refused and insisted on DTD :haha: So romantic!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no! Sorry to hear about the pinkeye, Rojo! :( I hope it passes quickly! In other news, good luck on operation "Sway DH"! :winkwink:

Chez, I go to this t-shirt site every day (https://www.teefury.com) to look at their daily t-shirt design (they only have one shirt a day, and they're always either nerdy/geeky humor, or funny crossovers, except somedays, like today, they have two shirts and it's a competition to see which one gets more sales) and today they have a Dexter t-shirt and it immediately made me think of you and your little Dex. :haha:

Blessed, I hope AF stops messing around with you, and for heaven's sake, I hope ovulation comes with it!

Haha, Pie! I did that to my DH a few months ago. I was like, "Uh, uh. It's baby-making time!" ;)


----------



## lilrojo

wow pie only 4 days till ur los bday...

thanks best get shopping lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## lilrojo

Waves back, hi babyhopes :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, babyhopes! Our babies are only 8 days apart! Ozzy will be 11 months tomorrow. :)

Rojo, that sucks about the pink eye. Good reason/motivation to do some serious cleaning, I guess. I always need something to spur me on. Today it was one of my husband's friends coming over. 

Spiffy, that other shirt on that site is really cool. I've seen some others in the same style before (old school record cover). There was a Buffy the Vampire Slayer one that was "The Scoobies." Tee hee.

So, I've been having some weird CM these last two days. It's been normal in terms of the amount and consistency, but it's been slightly blood-tinged. Not bright red, but still kinda weird. I even took and OPK last night to make sure I wasn't missing my fertile window (it was negative). Not sure what's up with that, but I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey babyhopes! How's it going? :flower:

Harley, I had some mid-cycle spotting last month, but seeing as it came two days before ovulation, I just assumed it was ovulation spotting, although I never took an OPK, so I can't say whether it would have been positive or negative when the spotting happened. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

lilrojo- good luck with operation sway DH! :thumbup:

harley- i cant believe you havent heard about the job yet??? :shrug:

pie- hope its an awesome bday party and lots of energy left over for SMEP :winkwink:

spiffy- im not gonna say it, but you know what im thinking.... :test: lol

hi babyhopes :)

as for me.... i had a dr appt on monday, just a yearly checkup, but the dr took blood for testing. they called and asked if she could use the blood for checking hormone levels to find out why i wasnt cycling. im sure its from bfing since my cycles with my other kids returned really quick. i thought it was weird she would even want to check things. now i really want to know what they checked and what they found out. i mean i know im not cycling due to bfing, but i would like to know what hormone is doing what right now:-k and if my iron is ok so i can stop my iron pills for good


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:



> spiffy- im not gonna say it, but you know what im thinking.... :test: lol

Blessed, you crack me up! :haha:

That's awesome that they're going to check your hormones for you! Even if it is just bfing, it'll be nice to know that for sure. Let us know what they find out!

DH and I are dtd every other day at the moment, although it's not planned. That just happens to be when we feel like it at the moment, so I guess without meaning to, we might be doing SMEP after all. But I like not having the pressure. In fact, I've just been letting my DH decide this month, whereas last month I was strictly enforcing it. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hoping the relaxed approach works for you spiffy.. :)

What does everyone have planned for their weekend... we are carving pumpkins at my moms house.. should be fun


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks spiffy! i didnt even ask them to check them and when she told me she was checking them i asked her why and she said due to me not having cycles :dohh: i told her i was sure it was from bfing and she asked if she could still run them, i said sure lol

i got my report back today....

my prolactin is through the roof, which is normal for bfing. 79.3 and normal is 4.8-23.3 in non-lactating women

estrogen is so low it fell in the category of 1-10 year old girls who havent started periods yet :wacko:

lh was at 5.3 and fsh was at 5.9 so both are pretty low. it pretty much says nothing is going on :( but at least it was not anywhere near menopausal numbers so have a while before that :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear that ovulation isn't just around the corner, but hey, at least you know that, so you don't have to keep wondering if AF is on her way. :hugs: And nowhere near menopausal is a gret place to be! :thumbup:

Rojo, me and DH are carving pumpkins this weekend, too. Not sure what I want mine to look like yet, though. Guess I better start thinking about it! :) We also have a Halloween party and my little brother's 16th birthday party. Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks spiffy i agree :flower: i looked up some stuff online and actually see it a little different now...

my prolactin was pretty high, but it said for it to be accurate i would have had to fast and not bf at least 45 mins before. bf raises it a lot and i had just fed him right before having blood drawn. so its probably not as high as that normally. i also ate a poptart on the way out the door to the dr since i woke up late and had no time for breakfast :blush:

also my estrogen level was 11.8 and normal level for follicular phase starts at 12.5 so maybe thats why i spotted???

lol i dont know. im happy with it either way, but i am most thankful for not being peri-menopausal :happydance: im enjoying my season of fertility and really want more children before its gone

lilrojo- by oldest brother is coming over monday and we are carving pumpkins. (DH has mondays off so its like the weekend to us, and my bro has this monday off) going out to get pumpkins tonight with the kiddos. :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Blessed, way to look at the bright side. Even if your hormones show your cycles might not come back soon, at least you know you have more fertile years ahead of you!

Spiffy, that's so funny that you're 'accidentally' doing SMEP. We kind of are too. I mean, we planned on starting later, but we DTD last night and I layed there with my legs up for 15 minutes after just for the heck of it, so I guess we started a few days early.

Unfortunately, it was raining this morning so our portrait session in the park was cancelled and tentatively rescheduled for Monday. We were all dressed in our nice clothes and ready to go, I opened the door to head out to the car and noticed the rain. We confirmed it was cancelled and then just went out to the mall to do some Christmas shopping - seemed a waste of getting all dressed up and ready if we didn't go somewhere. We took a few pictures with Daniel's phone; Ozzy found a leaf he really liked and held onto it for quite a while. :)

Oh, and we don't have any plans for the weekend. Kinda nice that way, actually. :)
 



Attached Files:







Ozzy and Mommy - Happy Fall!.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 5









Ozzy and Mommy - Super Happy Fall!.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pezkin

Morning ladies, sorry it has been a while again!

I'm working backwards through the posts so sorry if I miss anything! It's also pretty early here as poor Harrison has been poorly with a tummy bug, sick in the night and out the other end this morning! He has gone back to sleep now but I couldn't drop off so internet it is :)

Harley those are lovely pictures of you both! I love how babies are so fascinated with things like that. 

Blessed everything you have been decribing makes very little sense to me (perhaps it is the sleep deprivation!) but I'm glad things aren't too bad and I'm sure you will be blessed with many more children. I'm sure I have asked before but how do you find it with so many? I'm so absolutely drained after one bad night with Harrison, I'm not sure if I would cope then having to get up and look after several more. You must be super woman :)

Lilrojo, we have the inlaws coming to visit today. I'm not sure about tomorrow, my other half just got paid so we may go and start the Christmas shopping before things get too hectic. I'm also gradually making preparations for Harrison's first birthday in December. Sorry to hear about the pink eye - I hope it has all cleared up by now!

Pie - good luck with the birthday weekend! :) :)

I'm so sorry if I have missed anything - I hope you are all well. I need to keep up with this thread more often! :)


----------



## Pielette

Morning all :flower:

Aw Harley those are lovely pics! Almost looks like you didn't need a portrait session in the park :thumbup: 

Hmm blessed, well the good thing is you've got more fertile years ahead of you. I know you'd like the cycles to start again though, hopefully soon :hugs:

Busy weekend spiffy :thumbup: Funny that you're inadvertently doing SMEP too! 

Oh Pez, sorry to hear Harrison has a tummy bug. We went to see friends on Thursday and her little boy got sick while we were there, I've been worried sick that Noah would get it too and the weekend would be ruined, but touch wood all seems to be well. Hope the little dude feels better soon. How are you feeling?

Well we're getting ourselves sorted for Noah's party today, so excited :happydance: Must take lots of pics, I will put a couple on here. SMEP is going well. I got a peak on my monitor this morning, we've DTD on days 9, 11, 13, 15 and 17 (yesterday). So I'm insisting on DTD tonight and tomorrow... And then rest. DH says I'm going to kill him :haha:


----------



## Pezkin

Thanks Pie! I feel okay really, tiredness and sickness is starting to subside a little now which is great! 

Best of luck with the party - looking forward to seeing some pictures! I'm sure Noah will love it, what a big day too. One already :) x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Spiffynoodles said:


> Hey babyhopes! How's it going? :flower:
> 
> Harley, I had some mid-cycle spotting last month, but seeing as it came two days before ovulation, I just assumed it was ovulation spotting, although I never took an OPK, so I can't say whether it would have been positive or negative when the spotting happened. :shrug:

good:thumbup:

i had a few suspicious lines on a test :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. operation sway dh has been a 50/50 lol.. he said maybe to starting december instead so we will see if not no big deal.. not too far to go anymore.. 

Hope you all have a great weekend..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, babyhopes, that is exciting! Keep us updated!

Rojo, I saw some sexy Santa lingerie at the mall yesterday. I bet if you find some you can convince DH to start in December. :haha:


----------



## Pezkin

Ohhh babyhopes! Suspicious lines? I'm sure I have been told that any line can mean a positive, no matter how faint/suspicious! Excited for you! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

babyhopes!!! cant wait to find out for sure :happydance:

pez- you are looking at it through pregnant eyes :haha: thats when its the hardest for me. i have some pretty rough pregnancies (but hey most women do) so it makes everything harder. i have to keep reminding myself that its only for a short time and i get this wonderful blessing out of it :cloud9: sometimes i have to remind myself the same thing with a newborn or a teether when they have been up most the night. but since i have older kids too, i know how quickly those things pass. when you're in the moments it seems so rough, but by the grace of God you make it through and it really does grow some patience :thumbup: family is very important to DH and i. its a great joy to see the children you raise loving and giving to others so the work is worth it.

harley- love those pics!!! hope you get to do your shoot soon :D

thanks for the replies ladies- the most important thing to me is that i have a few years of fertility left :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Babyhopes, keep us updated! :happydance:

Rojo, congrats on maybe getting your TTC date moved up a little! :thumbup:

Harley, I LOVE the pictures! You have a cute little man! :)

Well, I finished my painting today. It didn't turn out quite like I wanted, considering that I free-handed it and I used the wrong paint, so I had to keep going over it because it was too thin. But oh well. She's an infant, she won't care. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Alia name boardsmaller.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy that's awesome! :thumbup:

Well December would be good too rojo! 

Just quickly popped on to share a couple of pics from today :flower: We had a great day and Noah was an absolute star, despite being slightly out of routine and going to bed late, he really went with the flow. He got thoroughly spoiled and only cried once when he randomly fell and bumped his head :dohh: Silly sausage :haha: 

So here's a couple of pics:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/DSC_0019.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/DSC_0071.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/DSC_0083.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for the pics, Pie! It looks like your little birthday boy had a blast! Did he enjoy that awesome cake? :cake:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I agree, Pie, that cake looks awesome! Noah is so adorable! Did he enjoy his presents or did he mostly enjoy the wrapping paper? :hah: Also, I love your sweater/dress! So fun!

Spiffy, that looks awesome! Pretty great for free handing it. I love the symmetry.

Melissa, thank you for your perspective. I find that more often than not, I get one of two points of view from parents with older kids. They either seem to be in the "Oh, just you wait" camp or the "I miss those days and wish my kids were that little again" camp. Neither really seems like something to look forward to. Either they are telling me that the worst is yet to come or that the best days are soon going to be behind me (actually, both of those are pretty much the same thing, aren't they?). Anyway, I really appreciate your perspective on parenting, so thank you.

Daniel went out to the grocery store and I convinced him to take Ozzy with him, so I've got some time all to myself. Just drinking coffee and hanging about. Love it! And thanks for the comments on the pictures. We probably could do with just taking our own pictures of Ozzy, but when it comes to taking a nice family portrait, that's where the pro comes in. These portraits will be the ones we send out with our Christmas cards. Aaahhh! Christmas! It' so soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i love your painting!!! you did a great job mama :winkwink:

pie- he is absolutely precious! and looks like he had a great time. funny how they love to play with the wrapping paper or boxes as much if not more than the toys :haha: you look great too hun! 

harley- thanks babe! i agree people do take those perspectives. i really just want to celebrate and enjoy my kids where they are now. :flower:


----------



## Pezkin

Aw blessed - you describe it in a way that tempts me to have lots of bundles of joy as well! You are quite right - these times do indeed pass. And I bet all the work really does pay off. And patience - yes! I've built plenty already from just Harrison so I imagine that'll increase with each one! :) And Harley you are so right when people say those phrases. It is hard sometimes to stay in the moment and just enjoy the here and now, but it is worth putting it into practice if we can. I know one day we will all look back at these times, even the bad times, and smile.

Spiffy I love the painting! You're very creative :) And I'm sure Alia will love it.

Pielette that birthday cake has made me sooo hungry - it looks so GOOD! Looks like Noah had a great time too, I love his little shirt, so cute.

The clocks went back in England today. Grrr. I used to love it pre-children as it meant we gained an extra hour in bed. Try explaining that to Harrison though, it just means the clock reads even earlier when he wakes up, lol. We're off out shopping today to make a start on the Christmas shopping which should be fun! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oi. Our clocks go back in a week. I'm trying to keep Ozzy up a little later than normal, hoping that by the time we do turn the clocks back he will actually be going to bed a decent time rather than an hour earlier than normal, if you know what I mean. Hope it works!


----------



## Pezkin

That's a really good idea Harley, I wish we had thought to do the same! I'll have to remember that for when the clocks go back forward (but in reverse of course!). Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies! He seemed to have fun and yes, wrapping paper and bags were much more interesting than his actual presents :haha: The cake was actually from a supermarket, was so pleased with it and it only cost £15 :flower: I'm no good at baking so figured maybe next year I'll make him one when he's old enough to appreciate it.

On the subject of the clocks going back, we got really lucky with that one! Noah normally sleeps from 7pm until 6.30/7am, but after the party we went for dinner with friends and only left the restaurant at about 6.45pm, so by the time we'd got him sorted for bed he didn't go to sleep until about 7.45pm. So he slept until 7.15ish :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey, ladies! Do excuse me for missing out on everything. Awesome pictures from some of you :cloud9: I hope you all had a brilliant weekend! :flower:

We got invited to DF's mum's for Sunday lunch and DD had such a great time playing with her cousins! :D Of course there had to be one low to the day when she insulted our name choice. I knew she would... She told us "you can't name a kid DEXTER!" :shrug: I'm slowly changing my mind now as I don't want him being bullied because of the name WE chose for him... :nope: Saying that, she dislikes the name DF's brother is using for his LO due any time now...

ANYHOO, other than that... We had a great weekend! :D


----------



## Pielette

Ok, very quickly, how did I become the mother of a one year old?? It's crazy!

:happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Awww, it really does go so quickly! One of my best friends' little boy is 1 in 3 weeks... It's nuts!


----------



## HAKing

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend! :thumbup:

Pie, I can totally relate. Though my LO isn't 1 yet, everyone keeps talking to me about planning his first birthday and all I can think is "wait, how do I already almost have a one year old?!" :wacko: It's crazy how time flies! 

Harley, those pictures look awesome! Too bad the weather wasn't good to do the shoot but it looks like you guys still got some good shots! :flower:

This weekend was insane for me and I feel like I'm missing out on everything! DH left on a business trip yesterday to Vegas for the week. It sucks with him being gone as I feel like a single mom but I am flying up there Friday so we can have a little get away. It will be our first since we got married! :happydance: I also met up with a friend for lunch and it was so nice to have mutual conversation about babies. LOL, a lot of our friends that don't have babies just don't get it so it is so nice to spend time with friends that do. 

Chez, I think the name Dexter is so cute. Its different enough to be stand out but not weird where people couldn't pronounce it or make fun of him. I'm sure whatever you do decide on though will be the right name. :flower: It is so hard to name someone for the rest of their life!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear most of you had a great weekend.. 

Ours was busy too.. Carved pumpkins sat night at my moms and then sunday I went and uprgraded dh's and my phones to the iphones.. so yay for that.. started testing with the cbfm again to check out when i ovulate so i know whats up with my body.. fun but i hate not trying lol.. 

Having a nice in day today.. Im so excited for halloween.. :) Pinkeye is about gone.. drops still till wednesday

Harely the pics look great.. :)

Spiffy love the painting.. :)


----------



## Pezkin

Chez - I love the name Dexter! I think it's great! And anyway, those who think it is odd at first - I'm sure as soon as baby arrives and the name slots in to place with him they won't think it odd anymore at all. Apparently my grandparents weren't impressed with my name at all at the time either, but hey, I love it!

Good luck with being on your own for a few days HAKing - but what a wonderful reward to be going away for the weekend afterwards. Hope you have a great time :)

Glad the pinkeye is nearly gone lilrojo :)

Poor Harrison has another tummy bug, at least I think it's that. He is getting his ENTIRE top row of teeth through at once too, so maybe the vomiting etc is related? I'm not sure. Poor bug. He's not had a single tooth so far - we had always joked that they'd all come at once and that's exactly what is happening. He has slept a lot today and not been very hungry. I've managed to change my hours at work so that either myself or OH can be at home with him instead of nursery. Breaks my heart though, he's such a champ!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Chez, I agree; I love the name. My MIL was not happy about the name Ozzy. She said, "Like that rocker guy?" with this weird look on her face. LOL But even by the time he was born our entire family had had enough time to get used to the name have taken to either calling him Oz or Ozzy, so I imagine your family would do the same and either pick Dex or Dexter, whichever they prefer to call him.

HAKing, that's exciting you are getting away with DH for a little bit. Sucks that you have to be alone first, though. Any time I spend a big chunk of time alone with Ozzy I think about my friends who are single parents. How do they do it!? I'm very impressed with them.

Rojo, glad to hear the pinkeye is gone. Sounds like you are all ready for Halloween. I just bought a pumpkin today because I really wanted to carve one. Looking forward to that. Good luck with the monitoring! 

Pie, I can't even imagine what it will be like to actually have a 1 year old, and it's only 1 month away for me! It's crazy how, when I look back, it feels like the time has really flown by, but then sometimes when I'm in the middle of a particularly hard day with Ozzy it feels like the time is just dragging on and on with no end in sight. Funny how motherhood is like that.

Pez, I'm so sorry little Harrison is having a rough go of it lately. I'm honestly not sure which is better... getting all the teeth at once and getting it over with sooner, or having them spread out so it lasts longer but maybe isn't as painful overall. Either way it's still no fun at all. Hope you all manage to get through it in one piece. 

AFM, my OPKs are getting darker! Still not positive, but getting there. Yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, enjoy your weekend away! :thumbup:

Chez, I think Dexter is cute! Although I personally like Dex. :winkwink: Like the others have said, once they link the name with the baby, they won't think anything of it.

Pez, I'm sorry Harrison is having such a rough time. Poor little guy. :( I hope he gets feeling better soon!

Rojo, glad the pinkeye is almost gone. Have fun with your new iPhone! I just got one this summer, and I love it (well, it's my first smart phone, so anything would have been an upgrade :haha:).

Harley, yay for getting closer to ovulation! I should be ovulating in about three more days...not that I'm paying any attention to that or anything... :dohh:

Well, we just got pack from a Halloween party, and it was the first time we put LO in her costume, so here's a pic: 

(she's a zebra, and DH and I were explorers)
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-29 16.26.19smaller.jpg
File size: 94.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Skadi

OMG! That is adorable Spiffy!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Baaah! Agreed, so cute!!!!


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy your LO looks gorgeous as a zebra!

I think if anyone doesn't like the name Dexter it will grow on them chez, I wasn't sure about it when I first heard that my nephew was going to have it as a middle name but now I love it! I wouldn't worry too much about the whole bullying thing because I don't really see what nasty kids could do with it :shrug: Unfortunatrly kids will use any reason to tease if they want to.

So sorry your LO has been sick pez. Noah got sick on Sunday and hasn't quite been himself, it was a shame he wasn't 100% for his birthday but he was fine for his actual party so I was relieved about that. Stomach bugs seem to be going around unfortunately :nope:

Glad your pinkeye has gone rojo!

Good to hear your OPKs are getting darker Harley :flower:

As for me, my chart and my monitor agreed that I ovulated on day 18. We DTD on days 15, 17 and 18 so I'm hopeful. Fingers crossed. Currently 3dpo so the waiting has begun :coffee:


----------



## Pezkin

Spiffy that is such a cute picture! She looks so adorable as a zebra, you made a great team dressed up like that.

We just got back from A&E - Harrison was up all night vomiting again and this morning was clearly in a lot of pain and wouldn't take any fluids at all. We stayed at the hospital for 4 hours and gave him syringes of some special water and they have let us go now. He's sleeping as he is so exhausted. It was so scary, he was so dehydrated, bless him. It's really made me appreciate how lucky we are here with the NHS - the doctors and nurses were all amazing, we have perscriptions, and it didn't cost us a penny (well okay we pay it in taxes, but at least we haven't got to panic about any bills now!). I was really impressed. I've taken the day off and OH has gone out to get us a McDonald's breakfast, lol.

Fingers crossed for you Pielette, and good luck with the ovulation Spiffy and Harley - staying optimistic for you all! :)


----------



## youngwife20

hi ladies ive reallly missed alot!! can i join again? xx Im now 18 weeks with number 2 wil find out the sex in 2 weeks. hope ur all doing well, any new bumps since ive last been on? xx

EDIT- with baby brain i clicked unsuscribe by accident and didnt realise.. so i didnt get any updates so i thought this was just no longer active! x


----------



## ChezTunes

*youngwife20* :hi: I was wondering before I clicked the 'View First Unread' button if you'd pop in again sometime, and there you are! How weird is that? :wacko:

Now you're back, can I just thank you for starting this thread as I've met a bunch of lovely ladies here that have made me feel so much better when I've been down about some things. I've enjoyed learning about their lives and sharing mine with them. Even after getting my :bfp: they made it clear it was ok to stay and share my pregnancy with them. So *THANK YOU!* :hugs: I've never been wlecome in any other internet threads and usually just get ignored when I post... :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Aww your so sweet hun! Im really glad this thread has helped you! and i feel the same! its a shame ive missed so much! i can see you ladies really have formed a friendship!! how r u feeling xx


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm feeling much better now than I did in 1st Tri :haha: Boy, am I glad that's over! I felt a tad nauseous the past few evenings but nothing too traumatic... I have a repeat scan a week today as baby was in an awkward position and she couldn't get all the measurements. Also she THINKS we're Team :blue: but the cord was between his legs and she said "I think there's more than just cord there..." so it's good we get to double check. :happydance:

How are you getting on? Any feelings as to either :pink: or :blue: for you? I had a feeling this LO was a boy but I didn't want to let myself believe it incase I was wrong! :haha:

ETA: I've been given a date for a C-section, should I choose to take it. I'm going to ask my MW -when I see her next- some questions I need answering before I make an informed decision. I was offered and ELCS due to my worries about rupture with the births being so close. My consultant assured me that she was more than happy for me to VBAC and if I do, then she won't let me labour for long hours and I will not be induced... Am I right in thinking I remember you saying this is what you hoped for too?


----------



## Pezkin

Welcome back youngwife! We did wonder what had happened to you! :)

I'd like to say thanks for starting this thread too, there's some really lovely ladies here and it is nice to feel so welcomed by a group. 

How are you finding the pregnancy so far? :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome back, Youngwife! Looking forward to hearing about your gender scan. And thanks from me also, for starting this group. Its become such a support through the hard times, especially for those of us who are still waiting for our bfps. :flower:

Pez, so sorry to hear that Harrison got worse. I hope he's on the upside of this now. :hugs:

Pie, I hope you caught the eggy this time! :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, you and your LO look so cute in your Halloween outfits! :thumbup:

Pez, so sorry Harrison is having a hard time. I hope that he starts feeling back to his normal self soon! I really do think that a stomach bug is going around everywhere! :wacko: 

Yay, glad OPKs are getting darker for you Harley! :happydance: Better get busy! :haha:

Glad your pink eye is gone, Rojo. :flower:

Pie, I saw that you said you're using a monitor to track O. Are you using CBFM or Ovacue? I've read a lot about both of them lately and was wondering how you like it. 

Hi youngwife!!! Welcome back! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. it is a relief.. lol im tired of glasses and no eye makeup.. :/

Hi Youngwife.. :) welcome back, never knew you cuz i just joined but thanks for the thread nice to find ppl in the same boat as me :)

Good luck ladies waiting to o and in the tww :) Hope time flies for you all.. 

Spiffy the costume is just too cute.. :)

Im so excited for halloween tomorrow.. :) SHould be a great time!!

Will try to post some pics.. my computer makes everything to big so will try.. 

Haking i have the cbfm :) and i love it!


----------



## youngwife20

aww thank you for all the lovely welcomes and thank yous!! 
Im finding this pregnancy alot easier than i thought i would! less sickness than i had with my daughter the hardest was to start with as i was sooo sleeepy and wanted to sleep all day!! but now its not to bad im just very excited for the scan 

people wernt very excited for us ( apart from my mum who was over the moon) every one else thinks i should have waited but were happy xx 

i really am crossing my fingers for those who havent had there bfp yet! hope this is your month ladies xx


----------



## youngwife20

Nice to meet you Rojo xx


----------



## Pielette

Hi again youngwife! Nice to see you back again :flower: How are you feeling? Bet you can't wait to find out the sex!

Thanks ladies, I really hope so cos the amount of DTD is month nearly finished us off :haha: It would be nice to go back to DTD for fun so hoping this month we've managed it. 

HAKing, I have the CBFM and think its fab. The first month I used it was when I fell pregnant with Noah. I didn't use it for the first three months of this 'go' and really wish I had because its just so easy and takes all the guesswork out of it. I hate the wondering if the line on an OPK is dark enough because mine never seem to go dark enough. I've found that for me the best two ways of knowing when I've ovulated are the monitor and charting, but of course with charting you can only know after the fact.


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> I'm feeling much better now than I did in 1st Tri :haha: Boy, am I glad that's over! I felt a tad nauseous the past few evenings but nothing too traumatic... I have a repeat scan a week today as baby was in an awkward position and she couldn't get all the measurements. Also she THINKS we're Team :blue: but the cord was between his legs and she said "I think there's more than just cord there..." so it's good we get to double check. :happydance:
> 
> How are you getting on? Any feelings as to either :pink: or :blue: for you? I had a feeling this LO was a boy but I didn't want to let myself believe it incase I was wrong! :haha:
> 
> ETA: I've been given a date for a C-section, should I choose to take it. I'm going to ask my MW -when I see her next- some questions I need answering before I make an informed decision. I was offered and ELCS due to my worries about rupture with the births being so close. My consultant assured me that she was more than happy for me to VBAC and if I do, then she won't let me labour for long hours and I will not be induced... Am I right in thinking I remember you saying this is what you hoped for too?

hey hun yes i hoped to go for a vbac but i will have a section if i go very over because i dont wanna be induced. how long is ur limit do you think for how long you want to labour? i see a consultant to discuss this in 2 weeks so nervous!! what date have you been given and how far will you be? and i think were having a boy tooo but i am not thinking about it tiooo much lol and ooh i hope yo get the sex you think the baby is!! xx and i had alittle nausea to start with and randomly vomit every now and then!


any cravings? xx


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Hi again youngwife! Nice to see you back again :flower: How are you feeling? Bet you can't wait to find out the sex!
> 
> Thanks ladies, I really hope so cos the amount of DTD is month nearly finished us off :haha: It would be nice to go back to DTD for fun so hoping this month we've managed it.
> 
> HAKing, I have the CBFM and think its fab. The first month I used it was when I fell pregnant with Noah. I didn't use it for the first three months of this 'go' and really wish I had because its just so easy and takes all the guesswork out of it. I hate the wondering if the line on an OPK is dark enough because mine never seem to go dark enough. I've found that for me the best two ways of knowing when I've ovulated are the monitor and charting, but of course with charting you can only know after the fact.



hey!! thanks for the welcome im feeling good apart from i have been having a constant headache! but they dont think its anything to worry about!! but it even hurts my head to read on here! lol so il just be popping in! and i used the digital opk with my daughter but id say expensive if u need to use it for more than a few months! but i loved seeing the smiley face on it! i never charted i dont een know how too xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Pez, so sorry Harrison took a turn like that. Hooray for NHS! I'm so thankful for the medical system here in Canada, which is similar to NHS. Hope Harrison has a nice sleep and feels better soon.

Welcome back, youngwife! Or rather, hello, since I also joined after you accidentally unsubscribed. Likewise, I am very thankful for this thread. I was welcomed right away, and it really is lovely to be able to share the journey with like-minded moms. 

As for my OPKs getting darker, last night's was still really faint. Boo! I hate waiting so long to ovulate. The next few days are pretty busy, though, so I'll have a lot to distract me. Btw, I think I somehow failed to mention that Ozzy has officially started WALKING. So crazy!


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling much better now than I did in 1st Tri :haha: Boy, am I glad that's over! I felt a tad nauseous the past few evenings but nothing too traumatic... I have a repeat scan a week today as baby was in an awkward position and she couldn't get all the measurements. Also she THINKS we're Team :blue: but the cord was between his legs and she said "I think there's more than just cord there..." so it's good we get to double check. :happydance:
> 
> How are you getting on? Any feelings as to either :pink: or :blue: for you? I had a feeling this LO was a boy but I didn't want to let myself believe it incase I was wrong! :haha:
> 
> ETA: I've been given a date for a C-section, should I choose to take it. I'm going to ask my MW -when I see her next- some questions I need answering before I make an informed decision. I was offered and ELCS due to my worries about rupture with the births being so close. My consultant assured me that she was more than happy for me to VBAC and if I do, then she won't let me labour for long hours and I will not be induced... Am I right in thinking I remember you saying this is what you hoped for too?
> 
> hey hun yes i hoped to go for a vbac but i will have a section if i go very over because i dont wanna be induced. how long is ur limit do you think for how long you want to labour? i see a consultant to discuss this in 2 weeks so nervous!! what date have you been given and how far will you be? and i think were having a boy tooo but i am not thinking about it tiooo much lol and ooh i hope yo get the sex you think the baby is!! xx and i had alittle nausea to start with and randomly vomit every now and then!
> 
> 
> any cravings? xxClick to expand...

No cravings as such this time but I've been REALLY fancying broccoli which I loved anyway but rarely ate and food with mushrooms in (not mushrooms on their own) which I'm not usually crazy on but wouldn't go out of my way to avoid them. If that makes sense? With DD I craved Vimto seets and fizzy Vimto... anything Vimto really :haha: How about you??

I have no idea how long I'd like to labour and not sure how long she would intend me to labour for, I will ask that at my next app. I've not laboured before as DD was breech so my last was an ELCS too! :baby: This CS is scheduled for right on 39weeks as was DD and she had no problems and was a healthy 7lbs, 12. :cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

Harley, Ozzy's walking? Wow!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, that's so exciting! Way to go Ozzy! I keep having dreams about my LO walking, and then I wake up and remember that she's not even close. :dohh:

Oh, so I just remembered. I was carving my pumpkin last night and inside of my pumpkin was the beginings of a new pumpkin. My DH was like, "Hey, your pumpkin was pregnant!" And me, in my crazy baby-lust state of mind, was thinking, it's a sign! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, he had taken a few steps before this week, but I didn't really count it was 'walking' yet because he still preferred to crawl. Now, he pushes himself up to standing and will walk everywhere instead of crawling most of the time. He's still pretty wobbly, so it's super cute!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aaah! A pregnant pumpkin! It IS a sign. LOL That's too funny. I saw a pumpkin that was two-in-one last night while I was shopping, but it was like two fused together. Kinda like conjoined twins. Let's hope that wasn't a sign!


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Harley! I totally missed your post about Ozzy walking... Well done, little fella! :happydance:

Spiffy, a pregnant pumpkin? :wacko: Imagine that, how cute! :haha: I hope it's a sign... This is your month, remember :winkwink:


----------



## ChezTunes

Sorry I've got behind on replies... :dohh:

Pie - I hope you caught that eggy! FX'd for you!! :flow:


----------



## lilrojo

Young, how far apart are you babies going to be?

and great to meet you too :)


----------



## youngwife20

lilrojo said:


> Young, how far apart are you babies going to be?
> 
> and great to meet you too :)

13months apart! :) xx


----------



## youngwife20

I havent read all the messages as theres too much to catch up on and my daughter is running around ontop of my keyboard lol so i only get a second to reply before she deletes my whole message with one press! lol 

weldone to your lo walking! how old is he xx


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling much better now than I did in 1st Tri :haha: Boy, am I glad that's over! I felt a tad nauseous the past few evenings but nothing too traumatic... I have a repeat scan a week today as baby was in an awkward position and she couldn't get all the measurements. Also she THINKS we're Team :blue: but the cord was between his legs and she said "I think there's more than just cord there..." so it's good we get to double check. :happydance:
> 
> How are you getting on? Any feelings as to either :pink: or :blue: for you? I had a feeling this LO was a boy but I didn't want to let myself believe it incase I was wrong! :haha:
> 
> ETA: I've been given a date for a C-section, should I choose to take it. I'm going to ask my MW -when I see her next- some questions I need answering before I make an informed decision. I was offered and ELCS due to my worries about rupture with the births being so close. My consultant assured me that she was more than happy for me to VBAC and if I do, then she won't let me labour for long hours and I will not be induced... Am I right in thinking I remember you saying this is what you hoped for too?
> 
> hey hun yes i hoped to go for a vbac but i will have a section if i go very over because i dont wanna be induced. how long is ur limit do you think for how long you want to labour? i see a consultant to discuss this in 2 weeks so nervous!! what date have you been given and how far will you be? and i think were having a boy tooo but i am not thinking about it tiooo much lol and ooh i hope yo get the sex you think the baby is!! xx and i had alittle nausea to start with and randomly vomit every now and then!
> 
> 
> any cravings? xxClick to expand...
> 
> No cravings as such this time but I've been REALLY fancying broccoli which I loved anyway but rarely ate and food with mushrooms in (not mushrooms on their own) which I'm not usually crazy on but wouldn't go out of my way to avoid them. If that makes sense? With DD I craved Vimto seets and fizzy Vimto... anything Vimto really :haha: How about you??
> 
> I have no idea how long I'd like to labour and not sure how long she would intend me to labour for, I will ask that at my next app. I've not laboured before as DD was breech so my last was an ELCS too! :baby: This CS is scheduled for right on 39weeks as was DD and she had no problems and was a healthy 7lbs, 12. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I get what you mean lol and i craved sour sweets for a little while over it now. so no cravings at the momment apart from i craved icecream for alittle bit lol but over that too now! and i laboured but didnt do the pushing stage. i reeely would love to avoid section and i am gonna try hypnobirthing. but i wont hold my breath lol if i think il have a section and i dont have to have one then il be happy lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay way to go Ozzy.. 

my lo is army crawling like a nut now.. was slow but now has picked up speed lol.. not long till were off the ground crawling i think.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Way to go Ozzy!!! That is so exciting, Harley! Sam is so close just not there yet. I'm hoping by thanksgiving. 

Youngwife, how come you had to have a c section? I want to do VBAC for next baby so I researching a lot. Only a few hospitals in my area offer it too.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Youngwife, your baby was born on my birthday! Fun! And to answer your question, Ozzy is 11 months and few days old now. 

HAKing, it took Ozzy a little longer to get the hang of walking compared to how long it took him to learn how to crawl, pull himself up, etc. He waited until he had really good balance just standing there, and then he ventured into taking steps. Not long now 'til you have a little walker! So fun!

We managed to get our photo session done today even though it was a bit rainy. Sooo looking forward to seeing how they turned out!


----------



## Pielette

Morning everyone. How are you all today?

I think I might be getting sick :nope: Woke up feeling nauseous and achy, bit of a sore throat too. Just don't feel well.

I had a massive temp spike this morning which was weird at 4dpo but then it could be due to feeling unwell, which would be annoying if it is because it will cloud my readings :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh dear, pie. That's just no good. You think you might have the flu? Either way that's just icky.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Harley, might be the flu, I'm not sure at the minute. Noah did have the tummy bug so it could be that. Just about to try some breakfast so will see if I can eat.


----------



## ChezTunes

Sorry to hear you're ill, Pie :flower: Speaking of which, I'm off for my flu jab as soon as my taxi arrives. It's pouring down so there's no way I'm walking, and I'll leave DD home with my mother. I'll be quicker that way! 

Here is what *Mummy's Little Pumpkin* looks like today... :cloud9: She does have another Halloween outfit that she wore to DF's mum's on Sunday but it's on my stepdad's camera and this is a picture my sister took on her iPod so it's not great quality but it gets the point across. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







elsapumpkin.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I'm sorry you're not feeling well! :hugs:

Harley, Sam is doing that same sort of thing that Ozzy did before he walked. He will stand not holding onto anything and not realize it and then when he does or gets distracted he will loose his balance and fall. I think he is so super close to walking! Makes me excited!!! :happydance:

Chez, your daughter looks absolutely adorable! :thumbup: I found a monkey outfit for Sam yesterday so I can't wait to get home from work to dress him up and take him out trick-or-treating with his cousin. They always look so darn cute all dressed up.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, your Lo is adorable! :)

I can't wait until my Lo starts walking, because I think she'll be one of those babies that walks before she crawls. Seriously, she loves to stand, and will stand holding on to the couch for a while before she gets distracted and falls. However, when we put her on her tummy, she still won't even lift her chest off the floor. Seriously, not much progress in the last four months in that department. Plus, now that she knows how to roll, she won't even stay on her tummy for more than 30 seconds. :dohh:

Pie, I'm sure some of us are thinking it, but I'm going to say it. You ARE in the TWW...maybe your flu isn't a flu after all. :winkwink: I've heard a lot of women say that they felt like they were coming down with the flu before they found out they were preggo, so you never know... However, I do hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pezkin

Oh wow - go ozzy! That's fantastic, and it must look so cute! Harrison won't be there for a while yet I think - he can stand for a very brief amount of time on his own but gives up easily. Looking forward to seeing the pics from the photo shoot too! :)

I'm sorry you are not feeling well, Pie. There's some really nasty stomach virus' going around, it's that time of year for people to get sick too. I hope you feel a bit better soon. Spiffy *could* be right though - this could all be a good sign!

Chez - she looks SO cute as a pumpkin - how adorable!!

Harrison is now well and back to his usual self, phew. I went back to work today and am exhausted as we haven't had a great deal of sleep lately. It'll be nice to get some decent rest soon - i hope! :)


----------



## Pielette

Aw chez she's so so cute! Love that outfit and her cheeky face! 

Ah spiffy why would you do this to me... :rofl: Now you've got me wondering! I've no idea but the one thing I do know is I feel sick as a dog :sick: I'm achey all over, really bad nausea, sore throat, headache, no energy. Noah is being so good and letting me just whack the tv on while I collapse on the sofa, bless him. 

Thankfully my mum is coming over when she finishes work to take over, she'll be here in about an hour. DH wanted to come home from work but I made him stay, he's in charge of a whole team and I really don't think he should be walking in and out.


----------



## ChezTunes

Aww, how lovely of your mum, Pie :) I could really do with a nap today. I just exhausted! I've not felt like this since 1st Tri. I hope I'm not coming down with something again... I don't cope so well when I'm ill :haha: That's just because I rarely get a cold/flu/virus.

I don't think Elsa is anywhere near even crawling yet... She rolls everywhere though and my mom says that's how I got around at first too! :haha: I was walking at 9 months old though! She still topples over (if she moves suddenly) when she's sitting because she's so wriggly! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette said:


> Ah spiffy why would you do this to me... :rofl:

Because I'm evil like that! :haha:

Chez, at least your LO is sitting! My LO doesn't seem too interested in sitting at the moment. She just throws herself back when I try to sit her up. Such a little drama queen... :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

EEeeeeek!!! Chez, Elsa is so adorable in that little pumpkin outfit! And I just love hearing all the different ways babies get around. What wonderful little creatures we all have. :D

Pez, so glad Harrison is feeling well again!

How nice that your mom can come and help, Pie. I often wish we lived closer to my mom.

I stayed up waaaaay too late last night making Ozzy's costume, so I sure hope it all works out once I actually put it on him. Should have started it days ago so that I could do some "fittings," but I am such a procrastinator.


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffynoodles said:


> She just throws herself back when I try to sit her up. Such a little drama queen... :dohh:

She does this too! :haha: I sit on the floor with her between both my legs just incase she decides to go either way but she's getting better and saving herself from toppling over now. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

ahhhhh so much to catch up on! 

hope everyone is good today :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- yay for walking!!!! :D 

youngwife-so glad your back :) nice to see the pregnancy is progressing good 

spiffy- cute pic! you and the little lady are gorgeous!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Having a great day so far! Really hoping the lack of sleep doesn't catch up to me tonight. Maybe I should try and squeeze a nap in this afternoon. 

Ozzy's costume looks pretty good. We went 'trick or treating' at the community centre this morning. I think I'm going to make a few slight adjustments to it for tonight. Didn't take any pictures yet, but I definitely will tonight!

Speaking of pictures, here is a link to some of the photos from yesterday that the photographer just posted on her blog. So happy with how they turned out!


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- your little pumpkin is so adorable!!! :cloud9:

harley- you have such a lovely family, loooove the pics. she did a great job. ozzy is precious! :cloud9:

pie- hope you feel better and ms passes very soon :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:


> pie- hope you feel better and ms passes very soon :hugs:

See, Pie? Blessed thinks it's morning sickness too!! :haha: :winkwink:

Harley, those are the cutuest pictures ever! They turned out amazing! You and your family are gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies!

Haha! Spiffy, I was going to say the same thing. You beat me to it! :) So funny.


----------



## Pielette

You women are dangerous! :haha:

Just got into bed at the silly hour of 7.30, Mum was a star and gave Noah a bath and put him to bed. Feel so rotten! I can't remember the last time I was ill, it's horrid :nope:

Harley, the three of you are gorgeous! Such lovely lovely pics :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Harley, those pictures are gorgeous! I love the B&W one of Ozzy sitting down looking up! So happy they turned out for you. :flower:

Pie, I hope you feel better real soon! And if you are gonna be sick hopefully its for a good reason like everyone else is saying! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Halloween was a success. Here's a link to pictures in my journal!

Also, as for the whole OPKs getting darker thing I mentioned a few day ago, it appears to have just been one that was a bit darker than the rest and now they are back to being just as faint as ever. Hmph! And my temp is still down, so I haven't O'd yet. I guess it won't be a shorter cycle like I was secretly hoping for. Oh well.


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Harley! I'm welling up at your photoshoot... Hormones much?! You all just look so perfect and naturally happy to be there. Seeing the pictures of Ozzy makes me excited to be having a little boy!! :happydance:

The costumes are fab! :thumbup: You did a brilliant job on Ozzy's costume... I wish I had the talent and patience to do things like that but I just don't :haha: I have the imagination though! :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Harley I love your little guy's costume, he looks adorable! :flower:

Oh chez I meant to ask when is your next scan? It must be soon?

Well I feel a bit better today, still nauseous and having diarrhoea (sorry for the tmi lol) but my aches have settled down a lot so that's a good thing :thumbup: DH has stayed home today to look after the monkey bless him. Haven't been sick, it's more constant nausea. Yuck.


----------



## ChezTunes

Glad you're feeling abit better. Nausea isn't great, but it might just be worth it if it's along with a BFP! :winkwink: My next scan is on Tuesday... 5 more sleeps! :happydance: I hope he feels like flashing so we know for sure that he is indeed our Dexter. :cloud9:


----------



## HAKing

Harley, the Halloween pictures are great! Ozzy looks so cute all dressed up.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I love the costumes! You did an amazing job on Ozzy's costume! :thumbup: Sorry there's still no ovulation in sight. I hope it gets here soon so you can get on to your bfp!

Chez, looking forward to hearing about your next scan!

Pie, glad you're feeling a little bit better. I'm still awfully suspicious of this illness... :winkwink: What dpo are you now?

As for me, I'm pretty sure tomorrow will be ovulation day because I've had a teeny tiny bit of spotting the last two days (if you blinked you'd miss it :haha:) but the big give away is the strong cramps near my ovaries this morning. Last month I didn't get ovulation cramps (although I had a clear thermal shift, so I know I ovulated) so I thought that was over and done with, but maybe not. :shrug:

But good news, ladies: last night DH and I dtd and he called it a "baby maker." :rofl:


----------



## Pielette

Ooh chez can't wait to hear about the scan! Hopefully little Dex will give you a good flash :winkwink:

Haha spiffy I love the confidence our men have in their boys :haha: Glad to hear ovulation is imminent! 

Hmm well I'm 5dpo which to me seems far too soon to be getting symptoms for pregnancy :shrug: The thought has occurred to me but I'm trying not to think it too much because I know what I'm like for building my own hopes up only to have them dashed :dohh: I haven't said a thing about that possibility to DH or my mum, because I've said things before and it's turned out I'm not. 

Not feeling too bad now. A definite improvement on yesterday, just seem to have the nausea now but that's better too.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know Pie. I'm the worst at getting my hopes up. I'm going to try so hard this TWW to not do that. Basically, I've told myself that the only symptom that I will let myself get excited about is period cramps, because I had those for almost a week before my bfp, and it was a huge give away, because I usually only get cramps _after_ AF starts.

Oh, and Pie, you're going to need a new ticker, now that you have a big 1 year old! :)


----------



## HAKing

Chez, can't wait to hear if Dex is for sure a boy! :flower: 

Pie, glad to hear you don't feel as awful today as yesterday. I hate to symptom spot because it gets my hopes up and then it was all for nothing but I really hope this month is your month! :flower: 

Spiffy, sounds like you're timing BDing right :thumbup: if you O tomorrow! It is so funny how our DH's have so much confidence when it comes to BDing. LOL. My poor DH thinks that it is just so easy and doesn't realize all the planning and testing that I go through. :dohh:

As for me, I'm just sorta waiting for AF to come. I don't feel too confident this month since our entire family got the stomach bug right at O time. :cry: Oh well, if it turns out positive for us then great if not we decided to be super serious about it next month! Its just discouraging because we got pregnant the first month we tried. I have been looking a lot at fertility monitors and the Ovacue caught my eye but the price tag is a big up there. Any input on it, girls? I noticed that a few girls here have the CBFM and seemed to like it but I read good and bad about it so I dunno... :shrug: I just like the aspect that the Ovacue confirms O since I can't temp because I don't get enough unintrupted sleep and it also gives a supposed 7 day advance notice of O.


----------



## Pielette

When did you ovulate HAKing? Is AF due soon?

Heehee spiffy I just changed it :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

wow been a busy few days... 

Cute costume for Ozzy.. he looks adorable.. you guys look good too :)

Was a busy night and day yesterday.. happy its over lol.. kids had a blast.. so did I :)

Hope everyone is doing well.. November now :) almost ttc time


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I :think: I O'ed on October 22nd so that would make me 10 DPO. AF should be here by the 8th at the latest if I did indeed ovulate. :wacko:


----------



## Pezkin

Aww harley those pictures are absolutely gorgeous - and you all look so great in your halloween ones as well, what fab costumes!

I'm glad you are on the mend now too Pie, but holding out hope for your BFP very soon! 

Good luck with catching the O's ladies - really hoping we have a few new bumps this coming month :) 

We're all okay here - Harrison is still a little under the weather with his teething but otherwise things are returning to normality. I've been so busy lately with everything that is a shock sometimes when I remember I am pregnant! I'm eating like a horse though... I have a feeling i'm going to put on a fair bit of weight this time round! :o


----------



## blessedmomma

gorgeous pics harley!!! great job on the costume :thumbup:

spiffy :rofl: NICE! :haha:

pie- glad your feeling better :hugs:

here is my little monkeys last night


----------



## blessedmomma

and the last one cuz it would only hold 5 pics :blush:



we had buzz lightyear, a witch, a leopard, batman, yoda, and clifford


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, your family is ADORABLE!! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aaahh, such cuties! I love Halloween. It's just so fun to see everyone's kids dressed up all cute.

In other (good) news... EWCM today! LOL, I think I'm a little too excited about that. Heh.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay ewcm!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You and your DH better get to it, Harley! :winkwink:

I'm going to slip on some lingerie tonight in celebration of ovulation tomorrow. The husband should be pleased. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, we already did! So far we've been on schedule with the BDing as per SMEP. I used a softcup today too. Still not sure I'm putting them in correctly because it kinda leaked again. I might start a thread elsewhere about that...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooo, I hope the softcup makes a difference for you this month, Harley! My new thing this month is the whole "feet on the wall" thing. :blush: I figure a little gravity can't hurt. :winkwink:

As for our timing, we were going every other day, but have dtd every day the past two days and today (Operation Lingerie was a success!...I love how we have so many "Operations"... :haha:). So assuming we dtd tomorrow, we'll have hit the three days leading up to O and O day. I hope it's enough!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, if that's not enough, then I sure don't know what is!


----------



## Pielette

Morning ladies :flower:

Blessed your brood are all so gorgeous! You must be so proud of them :cloud9:

Good luck on the BDing Harley and yay for EWCM :haha: I too get excited about EWCM but I hardly get any of the stuff. Well that or because I don't check m cervix I don't find it :shrug:

Sounds good spiffy! You'll definitely be covered :thumbup:

As for me, I'm feeling much better, my stomach still feels slightly odd but not like it has the past couple of days. So dh has gone back to work and I have a date with the supermarket, highly exciting. We have hardly anything in the house!


----------



## ChezTunes

HAKing - I hope whatever BDing you did was indeed enough and that witch stays away!

lilrojo - TTC time will be here before you know it, exciting stuff! You're being so patient!! :flower:

Pez - I'm not to gain ANY weight this time apparently, so my consultant insisted I promise her. I'm 4 stone heavier than my pre-DD weight and she doesn't want me to gain any if I want an ELCS this time... It's going to be tough in the 3rd Tri not to gain but I'll be trying! 

Blessed - Cool costumes, and great pumpkins! Your family is beautiful! :cloud9:

Harley - Yay, for EWCM and BDing! Bring on that BFP!! :happydance:

Spiffy - Let's hope the Lingerie was a good luck charm :winkwink: and that the "feet on the wall" approach did the trick!

Pie - I used to hate supermarket shopping... Now I quite enjoy it :blush: because my mom looks after DD while DF and I go do our shop whilst my stepdad and sister do their shop. It's a little away time, even if it's only an hour(ish) and I get to spoil DD... :happydance: I have a problem, seriously! I can't go shopping and not get her something, clothes is my biggest vice. Or sometimes a new beaker/dummy/bibs, or a toy :dohh:


----------



## youngwife20

wow i cant keep up lol this thread moves sooo fast lol x How many ladies is in this thread at the momment?

I clearly dont come online often enough lol il attempt to read everything back x x


----------



## ChezTunes

I get lost and forget who I'm replying too all the time. It's ok, we're all forgiven... I'm sure babybrain is for life :winkwink:


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> gorgeous pics harley!!! great job on the costume :thumbup:
> 
> spiffy :rofl: NICE! :haha:
> 
> pie- glad your feeling better :hugs:
> 
> here is my little monkeys last night
> View attachment 507019
> View attachment 507021
> View attachment 507023
> View attachment 507025
> View attachment 507027


aww your kids are sooo adorableee


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Harley, I love the costumes! You did an amazing job on Ozzy's costume! :thumbup: Sorry there's still no ovulation in sight. I hope it gets here soon so you can get on to your bfp!
> 
> Chez, looking forward to hearing about your next scan!
> 
> Pie, glad you're feeling a little bit better. I'm still awfully suspicious of this illness... :winkwink: What dpo are you now?
> 
> As for me, I'm pretty sure tomorrow will be ovulation day because I've had a teeny tiny bit of spotting the last two days (if you blinked you'd miss it :haha:) but the big give away is the strong cramps near my ovaries this morning. Last month I didn't get ovulation cramps (although I had a clear thermal shift, so I know I ovulated) so I thought that was over and done with, but maybe not. :shrug:
> 
> But good news, ladies: last night DH and I dtd and he called it a "baby maker." :rofl:


oooh good stuff! i hope this is ur ov time you really know your body! i dont notice any difference in how i feel when im oving or not lol and haha abotu what ur oh said! my hubby seems to know when he gets me pregnant so maybe ur oh had that feeling lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> Youngwife, your baby was born on my birthday! Fun! And to answer your question, Ozzy is 11 months and few days old now.
> 
> HAKing, it took Ozzy a little longer to get the hang of walking compared to how long it took him to learn how to crawl, pull himself up, etc. He waited until he had really good balance just standing there, and then he ventured into taking steps. Not long now 'til you have a little walker! So fun!
> 
> We managed to get our photo session done today even though it was a bit rainy. Sooo looking forward to seeing how they turned out!

Koool! what is ur star sign lol i dont know anything about star signs and people ask me what hers is and i dont know haaha :)


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> :rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:

Hi i just wondered what is the youngest age of your lo when you got pregnant again? were you breastfeeding? and i was wanting to breastfeed with baby number 2 and im wondering how possible thats gona be with a 13 month old! x


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> Pez - I'm not to gain ANY weight this time apparently, so my consultant insisted I promise her. I'm 4 stone heavier than my pre-DD weight and she doesn't want me to gain any if I want an ELCS this time... It's going to be tough in the 3rd Tri not to gain but I'll be trying!



Hey sorry this comment wasnt too me. but you were told not to gain weight or you wont get your elc?? why is this? 

also have you gained any weight yet? 

Im 18 weeks and havent gained anything yet , i was told in my last pregnancy not to gain anything as my bm is 37!! but noeone has said that to me yet but i see the consultant in 2 weeks. and theres no way how can you not gain anything in thirfd tri? that must be impossible xx x


----------



## youngwife20

Pie- any update? when is ur af due? you might of mentioned but i missed it lol how r u feeling now xx


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> Pez - I'm not to gain ANY weight this time apparently, so my consultant insisted I promise her. I'm 4 stone heavier than my pre-DD weight and she doesn't want me to gain any if I want an ELCS this time... It's going to be tough in the 3rd Tri not to gain but I'll be trying!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sorry this comment wasnt too me. but you were told not to gain weight or you wont get your elc?? why is this?
> 
> also have you gained any weight yet?
> 
> Im 18 weeks and havent gained anything yet , i was told in my last pregnancy not to gain anything as my bm is 37!! but noeone has said that to me yet but i see the consultant in 2 weeks. and theres no way how can you not gain anything in thirfd tri? that must be impossible xx xClick to expand...

It really peeved me and upset me too! My BMI shot up to 40 from the 30 I was before DD! I don't think she meant I wouldn't get it but I think she was trying to put that fear in me. I haven't gained any yet, thank goodness! :thumbup: I mean, I don't plan on gaining any but if I do, what can I do? I already had ketones in my unrine and was told I wasn't eating enough by a midwife, and my body was burning fat to use as energy as it'd run out of glucose... :wacko: Then 5 minutes later, I'm told to stay the same weight by a consultant. Hello?! There's no way baby and all the bits that come with him aren't EVER going to way anything! :shrug: I'm just going to keep on as I am and if I gain, I gain. She can decide what to do with me then... :haha: 

Bigger women than me have CS's... I think she was trying to put the fear into me and scare me out of maybe having an ELCS, either way - she really wasn't nice to me as my MW had said she was lovely. :nope:


----------



## Pielette

God chez that's ridiculous, if you're going to gain weight while you're pregnant then so be it! You can't stop from gaining when you're pregnant! You need to be looking after your bubs not trying to slim down, that's the worst thing you could do :nope: It does sound like she was trying to talk you out of the ELCS, which is your right and your decision. Grr.

Thanks youngwife, AF should be due next weekend, I'm 6dpo today. God this wait is bloody awful!


----------



## blessedmomma

youngwife20 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:
> 
> Hi i just wondered what is the youngest age of your lo when you got pregnant again? were you breastfeeding? and i was wanting to breastfeed with baby number 2 and im wondering how possible thats gona be with a 13 month old! xClick to expand...

#5 was about 4 mos old when i got preggo with #6. they were supposed to be 13 mos apart, but he came a little early and they are exactly 12 1/2 mos apart. #4 and #5 are 14 mos apart, so nothing new for me. i wasnt bfing, my last baby is the first for me to bf. my cycles were really messed up after #5 and i wasnt ov, was having a period every 2-3 weeks. i used natural progesterone cream and it lengthened my cycle. i ov the next cycle and got pregnant on first egg since having the last baby. hope that made sense :wacko:

there is a thread with support for bfing and pregnancy or tandem nursing. i joined it to get info, but if i were to get pregnant im not sure if i would keep bfing or not. cross that bridge when i get there i figure. 

it might help you with questions more than i can since i havent done that yet...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.html


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- that doesnt sound right to slim down or not gain weight during pregnancy :shrug:

spiffy- yay for operation lingerie/feet up!!! :kiss:

pie- glad you're feeling better :thumbup: my DH does our grocery shopping, but when i go i love it. its like a date lol.


----------



## ChezTunes

Exactly, Blessed! :shrug: The midwives here tell you how important it is not to burn fat when you're pregnant... We'll just have to see how I get on. I did a weight gain calculator and it says I may gain up to 1 stone, 1lbs... I figured as long as I don't go over that, that is what is important.


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> Pez - I'm not to gain ANY weight this time apparently, so my consultant insisted I promise her. I'm 4 stone heavier than my pre-DD weight and she doesn't want me to gain any if I want an ELCS this time... It's going to be tough in the 3rd Tri not to gain but I'll be trying!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sorry this comment wasnt too me. but you were told not to gain weight or you wont get your elc?? why is this?
> 
> also have you gained any weight yet?
> 
> Im 18 weeks and havent gained anything yet , i was told in my last pregnancy not to gain anything as my bm is 37!! but noeone has said that to me yet but i see the consultant in 2 weeks. and theres no way how can you not gain anything in thirfd tri? that must be impossible xx xClick to expand...
> 
> It really peeved me and upset me too! My BMI shot up to 40 from the 30 I was before DD! I don't think she meant I wouldn't get it but I think she was trying to put that fear in me. I haven't gained any yet, thank goodness! :thumbup: I mean, I don't plan on gaining any but if I do, what can I do? I already had ketones in my unrine and was told I wasn't eating enough by a midwife, and my body was burning fat to use as energy as it'd run out of glucose... :wacko: Then 5 minutes later, I'm told to stay the same weight by a consultant. Hello?! There's no way baby and all the bits that come with him aren't EVER going to way anything! :shrug: I'm just going to keep on as I am and if I gain, I gain. She can decide what to do with me then... :haha:
> 
> Bigger women than me have CS's... I think she was trying to put the fear into me and scare me out of maybe having an ELCS, either way - she really wasn't nice to me as my MW had said she was lovely. :nope:Click to expand...

gosh thats awful!! its so unfair how some medical prefesionals are to bigger women! hugs xxxx and wow your doing really well if you havent gained anything by 21 weeks! as long as you know ur trying ur best to eat most of the right things then forget about what there saying i remember when they said tht when i was pregnant with my daughter i was gob smacked and really upset because i was gaining weight in 3rd tri. but compared to everyone else who put on double what i put on i was doing pretty good lol . and oh dear ididnt know what ketones was do you feel dizzy if its burning of fast? XX


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> God chez that's ridiculous, if you're going to gain weight while you're pregnant then so be it! You can't stop from gaining when you're pregnant! You need to be looking after your bubs not trying to slim down, that's the worst thing you could do :nope: It does sound like she was trying to talk you out of the ELCS, which is your right and your decision. Grr.
> 
> Thanks youngwife, AF should be due next weekend, I'm 6dpo today. God this wait is bloody awful!

i dont even remember what dpo means lol xx and im hoping it doesnt come for you next weekend!! thinking back to when i was pregnant with my daughter the wait was just unbearable in the 2 week weight so i feel for you! this time round we didnt get to propper ttc i dont know how i would have found the time planning when i need to dtd when my daughter might have other ideas and want to be up in the middle of the night!! xx


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:
> 
> Hi i just wondered what is the youngest age of your lo when you got pregnant again? were you breastfeeding? and i was wanting to breastfeed with baby number 2 and im wondering how possible thats gona be with a 13 month old! xClick to expand...
> 
> #5 was about 4 mos old when i got preggo with #6. they were supposed to be 13 mos apart, but he came a little early and they are exactly 12 1/2 mos apart. #4 and #5 are 14 mos apart, so nothing new for me. i wasnt bfing, my last baby is the first for me to bf. my cycles were really messed up after #5 and i wasnt ov, was having a period every 2-3 weeks. i used natural progesterone cream and it lengthened my cycle. i ov the next cycle and got pregnant on first egg since having the last baby. hope that made sense :wacko:
> 
> there is a thread with support for bfing and pregnancy or tandem nursing. i joined it to get info, but if i were to get pregnant im not sure if i would keep bfing or not. cross that bridge when i get there i figure.
> 
> it might help you with questions more than i can since i havent done that yet...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.htmlClick to expand...



Thank you! and yeh i think il do the same! if i manage to bf while im in the hospital that will be a start and if i dont manage to do it after thats fine. im alot more chilled out than i was last time!! 

do you want any more kids after this baby?


----------



## Pezkin

This thread moves so quickly!

Blessed - your pictures are fantastic, what a beautiful family you have. I love all of the costumes :)

Chez - you're not to gain any weight at all?! Really?! That sounds odd to me too, surely it is perfectly normal to put on weight during pregnancy! At any rate it sounds tough, how have you managed cravings/resisting the urge to eat a lot - I know I couldn't do it, lol. I've accepted that, hey, i'm pregnant, I can put on weight, provided it's not obscene of course. I put on some with Harrison, finally lost it, and here we are again, lol. I can tell I am going to get a lot bigger this time though, I'm literally constantly hungry. I wasn't this bad with Harrison I am sure!

Just out of interest, is anyone here doing the NaNoWriMo? I started it yesterday and am about to continue this evening after dinner. It's basically a big challenge where you write a novel during November - the main aim is 50,000 words. The biggest challenge is that you basically just have to freestyle write and resist the urge to edit as you will just run out of time. If anyone else is doing it - add me as a friend, I am Pezkin on there :)

https://www.nanowrimo.org


----------



## ChezTunes

youngwife20 said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> Pez - I'm not to gain ANY weight this time apparently, so my consultant insisted I promise her. I'm 4 stone heavier than my pre-DD weight and she doesn't want me to gain any if I want an ELCS this time... It's going to be tough in the 3rd Tri not to gain but I'll be trying!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sorry this comment wasnt too me. but you were told not to gain weight or you wont get your elc?? why is this?
> 
> also have you gained any weight yet?
> 
> Im 18 weeks and havent gained anything yet , i was told in my last pregnancy not to gain anything as my bm is 37!! but noeone has said that to me yet but i see the consultant in 2 weeks. and theres no way how can you not gain anything in thirfd tri? that must be impossible xx xClick to expand...
> 
> It really peeved me and upset me too! My BMI shot up to 40 from the 30 I was before DD! I don't think she meant I wouldn't get it but I think she was trying to put that fear in me. I haven't gained any yet, thank goodness! :thumbup: I mean, I don't plan on gaining any but if I do, what can I do? I already had ketones in my unrine and was told I wasn't eating enough by a midwife, and my body was burning fat to use as energy as it'd run out of glucose... :wacko: Then 5 minutes later, I'm told to stay the same weight by a consultant. Hello?! There's no way baby and all the bits that come with him aren't EVER going to way anything! :shrug: I'm just going to keep on as I am and if I gain, I gain. She can decide what to do with me then... :haha:
> 
> Bigger women than me have CS's... I think she was trying to put the fear into me and scare me out of maybe having an ELCS, either way - she really wasn't nice to me as my MW had said she was lovely. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> gosh thats awful!! its so unfair how some medical prefesionals are to bigger women! hugs xxxx and wow your doing really well if you havent gained anything by 21 weeks! as long as you know ur trying ur best to eat most of the right things then forget about what there saying i remember when they said tht when i was pregnant with my daughter i was gob smacked and really upset because i was gaining weight in 3rd tri. but compared to everyone else who put on double what i put on i was doing pretty good lol . and oh dear ididnt know what ketones was do you feel dizzy if its burning of fast? XXClick to expand...

Tbh, I didn't know what ketone were either... or that they existed! :blush: I felt a bit off so yes, I guess dizzyness does comes into it. The MW made me sit in her office and eat a few biscuits because she was worried about me :dohh: I've not actually done anything to keep the weight off, so I'm lucky in that sense. I've not changed anything I eat or do.

I was ok with what I put on carrying DD. Granted it was 3 stone but everyone I know around me who was pregnant around the same time as me or before me all gained 4. That was enough of an achievement for me! :haha: Problem is, I have no idea how much I lost after DD and now I weigh a stone more than I did the day before I had her as my diet went haywire after having her. DF would get in late and living with my parents, sharing a kitchen, we'd have to wait for them to be done cooking etc. So we'd be eating just before bed or get a take-away... :shrug:


----------



## ChezTunes

Pezkin said:


> Chez - you're not to gain any weight at all?! Really?! That sounds odd to me too, surely it is perfectly normal to put on weight during pregnancy! At any rate it sounds tough, how have you managed cravings/resisting the urge to eat a lot - I know I couldn't do it, lol. I've accepted that, hey, i'm pregnant, I can put on weight, provided it's not obscene of course. I put on some with Harrison, finally lost it, and here we are again, lol. I can tell I am going to get a lot bigger this time though, I'm literally constantly hungry. I wasn't this bad with Harrison I am sure!

It's because of my raised BMI, it's almost 40! I wasn't small having DD but it was at 30 then... That's the reason she's being so harsh. It hurts, but I understand where she's coming from - from a medical POV.

I've started getting hungrier now though and I'm scared to eat too much, but I want to make sure LO is getting enough. :dohh: I know he'll be getting all he needs though. The "ketones and not eating enough" thing worried me as she explained that it could slow (or was it quicken?) baby's heart rate in the long run if it developed into something called ketosis (?) and THAT worried me! :nope:


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> This thread moves so quickly!
> 
> Blessed - your pictures are fantastic, what a beautiful family you have. I love all of the costumes :)
> 
> Chez - you're not to gain any weight at all?! Really?! That sounds odd to me too, surely it is perfectly normal to put on weight during pregnancy! At any rate it sounds tough, how have you managed cravings/resisting the urge to eat a lot - I know I couldn't do it, lol. I've accepted that, hey, i'm pregnant, I can put on weight, provided it's not obscene of course. I put on some with Harrison, finally lost it, and here we are again, lol. I can tell I am going to get a lot bigger this time though, I'm literally constantly hungry. I wasn't this bad with Harrison I am sure!
> 
> Just out of interest, is anyone here doing the NaNoWriMo? I started it yesterday and am about to continue this evening after dinner. It's basically a big challenge where you write a novel during November - the main aim is 50,000 words. The biggest challenge is that you basically just have to freestyle write and resist the urge to edit as you will just run out of time. If anyone else is doing it - add me as a friend, I am Pezkin on there :)
> 
> https://www.nanowrimo.org


what sort of stuff are you craving? how many weeks are you? and also wow a novel in novemeber!! does the website keep all ur stories - what do u do with the novel after lol. xx


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> Pez - I'm not to gain ANY weight this time apparently, so my consultant insisted I promise her. I'm 4 stone heavier than my pre-DD weight and she doesn't want me to gain any if I want an ELCS this time... It's going to be tough in the 3rd Tri not to gain but I'll be trying!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sorry this comment wasnt too me. but you were told not to gain weight or you wont get your elc?? why is this?
> 
> also have you gained any weight yet?
> 
> Im 18 weeks and havent gained anything yet , i was told in my last pregnancy not to gain anything as my bm is 37!! but noeone has said that to me yet but i see the consultant in 2 weeks. and theres no way how can you not gain anything in thirfd tri? that must be impossible xx xClick to expand...
> 
> It really peeved me and upset me too! My BMI shot up to 40 from the 30 I was before DD! I don't think she meant I wouldn't get it but I think she was trying to put that fear in me. I haven't gained any yet, thank goodness! :thumbup: I mean, I don't plan on gaining any but if I do, what can I do? I already had ketones in my unrine and was told I wasn't eating enough by a midwife, and my body was burning fat to use as energy as it'd run out of glucose... :wacko: Then 5 minutes later, I'm told to stay the same weight by a consultant. Hello?! There's no way baby and all the bits that come with him aren't EVER going to way anything! :shrug: I'm just going to keep on as I am and if I gain, I gain. She can decide what to do with me then... :haha:
> 
> Bigger women than me have CS's... I think she was trying to put the fear into me and scare me out of maybe having an ELCS, either way - she really wasn't nice to me as my MW had said she was lovely. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> gosh thats awful!! its so unfair how some medical prefesionals are to bigger women! hugs xxxx and wow your doing really well if you havent gained anything by 21 weeks! as long as you know ur trying ur best to eat most of the right things then forget about what there saying i remember when they said tht when i was pregnant with my daughter i was gob smacked and really upset because i was gaining weight in 3rd tri. but compared to everyone else who put on double what i put on i was doing pretty good lol . and oh dear ididnt know what ketones was do you feel dizzy if its burning of fast? XXClick to expand...
> 
> Tbh, I didn't know what ketone were either... or that they existed! :blush: I felt a bit off so yes, I guess dizzyness does comes into it. The MW made me sit in her office and eat a few biscuits because she was worried about me :dohh: I've not actually done anything to keep the weight off, so I'm lucky in that sense. I've not changed anything I eat or do.
> 
> I was ok with what I put on carrying DD. Granted it was 3 stone but everyone I know around me who was pregnant around the same time as me or before me all gained 4. That was enough of an achievement for me! :haha: Problem is, I have no idea how much I lost after DD and now I weigh a stone more than I did the day before I had her as my diet went haywire after having her. DF would get in late and living with my parents, sharing a kitchen, we'd have to wait for them to be done cooking etc. So we'd be eating just before bed or get a take-away... :shrug:Click to expand...


Similer to you my diet went out the window when i had my daughter because we moved into our new house and dont have a cooker! so we have a halogin oven and a microwave! we have been sorting out re doing the whole kitchen but have been really slow about it! i cant wait till we have a proper kitchen!!


----------



## youngwife20

I have heard of ketosis. 

when someone starvs themselves after a few days there body goes into ketosis which is really unhealthy. and u can tell when ur in ketosis when u have a white coat over ur tounge.. i used to be an "extreeme dieter" we wil call it that lol so thats the only reason ive heard of it lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, I did NaNo a few years back, but fell short of the goal. I've been thinking about doing it this year, but instead of writing 50,000 words on a new novel, I would use the challenge to finish my trilogy, since I'm halfway through book three, but haven't written much since I got married. So I guess I'm cheating, but since it's my writing challenge, I'll do what I want! :haha:

I'm spiffy_noodles on there, but can't seem to find where you go to add buddies. :(

ETA: Okay, I found the "search" option to find profiles, but when I typed in "Pezkin" it came up with 0 results. Maybe you could try adding me?


----------



## blessedmomma

youngwife20 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:
> 
> Hi i just wondered what is the youngest age of your lo when you got pregnant again? were you breastfeeding? and i was wanting to breastfeed with baby number 2 and im wondering how possible thats gona be with a 13 month old! xClick to expand...
> 
> #5 was about 4 mos old when i got preggo with #6. they were supposed to be 13 mos apart, but he came a little early and they are exactly 12 1/2 mos apart. #4 and #5 are 14 mos apart, so nothing new for me. i wasnt bfing, my last baby is the first for me to bf. my cycles were really messed up after #5 and i wasnt ov, was having a period every 2-3 weeks. i used natural progesterone cream and it lengthened my cycle. i ov the next cycle and got pregnant on first egg since having the last baby. hope that made sense :wacko:
> 
> there is a thread with support for bfing and pregnancy or tandem nursing. i joined it to get info, but if i were to get pregnant im not sure if i would keep bfing or not. cross that bridge when i get there i figure.
> 
> it might help you with questions more than i can since i havent done that yet...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! and yeh i think il do the same! if i manage to bf while im in the hospital that will be a start and if i dont manage to do it after thats fine. im alot more chilled out than i was last time!!
> 
> do you want any more kids after this baby?Click to expand...

oh yes hun! we would love many more children. DH and i believe they are the greatest gift. we would take 20 more, but since im 34 and DH is 37 we will likely run out of fertule time first :haha: we are NTNP for the rest of our lives so we will see what we are blessed with :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

youngwife20 said:


> Koool! what is ur star sign lol i dont know anything about star signs and people ask me what hers is and i dont know haaha :)

You mean like astrology? I'm not into that either, really. But I think I'm a pieces? I don't put any stock in that kind of thing, though.

Also, you asked how many people are active in this thread... I'm too scared to count them in case I miss anyone! I think it's just under 10, including yourself. If I'm honest, I still sometimes have a hard time keeping everyone and their LO's straight. The names get mixed up in my head... Spiffymama, blessednoodle, Pezlette, Pietunes. Haha!



Pezkin said:


> Just out of interest, is anyone here doing the NaNoWriMo? I started it yesterday and am about to continue this evening after dinner. It's basically a big challenge where you write a novel during November - the main aim is 50,000 words. The biggest challenge is that you basically just have to freestyle write and resist the urge to edit as you will just run out of time. If anyone else is doing it - add me as a friend, I am Pezkin on there :)

Oooh, cool! I don't really write much. Never attempted a novel. Not even sure what I would write about. I have done NaPoWriMo in April two different years, though. That was fun. Do you every write poetry as well?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley Quinn said:


> The names get mixed up in my head... Spiffymama, blessednoodle, Pezlette, Pietunes. Haha!

:haha: That's hilarious! 
Oh, and I write poetry, too! You'll have to share one of your poems, Harley! If you do, I will. :winkwink:

Youngwife, as for how many are active in this thread, I have them in my siggy, so they're: blessedmomma, Pielette, Harley Quinn, HAKing, lilrojo, ChezTunes, ezbabydust, and Pezkin :flower:

Well, assuming I'm correct, today was ovulation day, so now it's time to sit back and hope we got lucky...


----------



## Pielette

Am I pezlette or pietunes? :haha: That cracked me up!

Well I'm back to feeling sorry for myself, felt normal for most of yesterday and then started feeling sick again last night, threw up once in the night and have bad diarrhoea (sorry :blush:). Feel rubbish this morning so haven't been to the gym like I normally do on a Saturday morning :nope:

Pez that sounds really interesting, I've never heard of it but I love to write, I have a dream of being an author someday. Will have to check it out :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Okay, Spiffy! I guess I'll pick a few of my favorite poems and post them in my journal or something. Someday. I'll let you know when I do. :) And I sure do hope you got lucky this cycle! Let's be bump buddies, okay? 

Haha! Pie, I guess you're both names. Tee hee. Sorry you're back to feeling like poo. That's no fun at all! Puking is probably my least favorite thing ever. Is it weird to say that I would rather go through labor again than puke? That's just how I feel right now. I really hope you feel well soon.


----------



## Pielette

Haha I feel the same Harley, I actually kind of enjoyed labour and birth! Give me that any day.


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Pez, I did NaNo a few years back, but fell short of the goal. I've been thinking about doing it this year, but instead of writing 50,000 words on a new novel, I would use the challenge to finish my trilogy, since I'm halfway through book three, but haven't written much since I got married. So I guess I'm cheating, but since it's my writing challenge, I'll do what I want! :haha:
> 
> I'm spiffy_noodles on there, but can't seem to find where you go to add buddies. :(
> 
> ETA: Okay, I found the "search" option to find profiles, but when I typed in "Pezkin" it came up with 0 results. Maybe you could try adding me?

May i ask what your books are about? amazing i used to write when i was younger but i lost all of them when i moved house lol x


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:
> 
> Hi i just wondered what is the youngest age of your lo when you got pregnant again? were you breastfeeding? and i was wanting to breastfeed with baby number 2 and im wondering how possible thats gona be with a 13 month old! xClick to expand...
> 
> #5 was about 4 mos old when i got preggo with #6. they were supposed to be 13 mos apart, but he came a little early and they are exactly 12 1/2 mos apart. #4 and #5 are 14 mos apart, so nothing new for me. i wasnt bfing, my last baby is the first for me to bf. my cycles were really messed up after #5 and i wasnt ov, was having a period every 2-3 weeks. i used natural progesterone cream and it lengthened my cycle. i ov the next cycle and got pregnant on first egg since having the last baby. hope that made sense :wacko:
> 
> there is a thread with support for bfing and pregnancy or tandem nursing. i joined it to get info, but if i were to get pregnant im not sure if i would keep bfing or not. cross that bridge when i get there i figure.
> 
> it might help you with questions more than i can since i havent done that yet...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! and yeh i think il do the same! if i manage to bf while im in the hospital that will be a start and if i dont manage to do it after thats fine. im alot more chilled out than i was last time!!
> 
> do you want any more kids after this baby?Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes hun! we would love many more children. DH and i believe they are the greatest gift. we would take 20 more, but since im 34 and DH is 37 we will likely run out of fertule time first :haha: we are NTNP for the rest of our lives so we will see what we are blessed with :cloud9:Click to expand...

thats so beautiful. my husband would love to ntnp for the rest of our lives! BUT we have a 3 bedroom house and limited funds lol. i think its so beautiful your able to do that and wow 20 more hehe how big is your house? and do you look after them all on your own? your a strong woman! :) also did you know you both had the same values about children before you got married? x


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Koool! what is ur star sign lol i dont know anything about star signs and people ask me what hers is and i dont know haaha :)
> 
> You mean like astrology? I'm not into that either, really. But I think I'm a pieces? I don't put any stock in that kind of thing, though.
> 
> Also, you asked how many people are active in this thread... I'm too scared to count them in case I miss anyone! I think it's just under 10, including yourself. If I'm honest, I still sometimes have a hard time keeping everyone and their LO's straight. The names get mixed up in my head... Spiffymama, blessednoodle, Pezlette, Pietunes. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Pezkin said:
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, is anyone here doing the NaNoWriMo? I started it yesterday and am about to continue this evening after dinner. It's basically a big challenge where you write a novel during November - the main aim is 50,000 words. The biggest challenge is that you basically just have to freestyle write and resist the urge to edit as you will just run out of time. If anyone else is doing it - add me as a friend, I am Pezkin on there :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, cool! I don't really write much. Never attempted a novel. Not even sure what I would write about. I have done NaPoWriMo in April two different years, though. That was fun. Do you every write poetry as well?Click to expand...

thats good so many ladies have found this thread :) AND HAHAHA that made me giggle i always mix names up and i have to go back and change them! x im keeping up so far when i first came back i was super confused as it was moving so fast lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Am I pezlette or pietunes? :haha: That cracked me up!
> 
> Well I'm back to feeling sorry for myself, felt normal for most of yesterday and then started feeling sick again last night, threw up once in the night and have bad diarrhoea (sorry :blush:). Feel rubbish this morning so haven't been to the gym like I normally do on a Saturday morning :nope:
> 
> Pez that sounds really interesting, I've never heard of it but I love to write, I have a dream of being an author someday. Will have to check it out :thumbup:

omg your actualy throwing up thats good news lol :happydance:


----------



## Pezkin

Hey youngwife - the novel thing, no, you don't keep it on the website. It's kind of just like a personal challenge if that makes sense. Just so at the end of it we can say "we have written a novel". Mine's rubbish, but it's another achievement I'd love to cross off the list! :) It's about lucid dreaming, a bit interest of mine :)

Craving wise - I seem to go through phases. For a while it was hot curries (I am normally a creamy korma/passanda kind of person), I went through a couple of weeks of being able to drink nothing but tonic water, and now it's just that I am generally always hungry and could eat anything, lol! What about you?

Spiffy I found you on there - and have added you as a buddy so I should hopefully show up for you now. For some reason no-one seems to be able to find me on there, strange. And wow - a trilogy?! that is quite a feat of strength. You should totally finish off book three, what are they about?

Harley I used to write poetry all the time in my teens, but it was probably really pants/cliche stuff, lol. Maybe I should get back in to it though! What kind of stuff did you used to write about?

Pielette you should jump on board and join in too, it started on November 1st but a couple of days wouldn't make a difference. You don't HAVE to do 50,000 words either, like Spiffy said, it's your own challenge so it could be for whatever you like it to be.


----------



## Pielette

Wow pez, lucid dreaming? That sounds really interesting :thumbup: I'm about a quarter into a novel I started writing about two years ago and I should get back to it because I've had a bit of a break. I'll see if I can get my head back in the game.

Funnily enough I never had any cravings while pregnant, I just ate everything in sight :haha:

Haha youngwife, it does make me chuckle that things like that are celebrated on here :haha: Feeling a bit better now but I'm not counting any chickens cos the damn bug went away for most of yesterday :shrug: It's surely not possible to be pregnancy related at 7dpo? I will discuss it on here with you ladies but haven't said a thing in real life because in the past three cycles I kept saying oh I feel this I must be pregnant. And then obviously not :dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

I had sickness with DD before I knew I was pregnant. It was one of my best friends birthdays - her 21st, I had a drink (alcohol, pre-drinks before her party) and it just turned my stomache completely! I tried another drink at her party and same problem. I though it might have been because I hadn't eaten, so I waited for the buffet to open and still felt sick so I had to tell her how sorry I was, and I had to leave... It so wasn't like me as I never get stomach upset when I'm ill, and my friends knew there was something up seeing as I used to always be up for a party! :haha:

That was the 23rd July last year, on CD20 and I got my :bfp: on the 8th of August! So the sickness started super early for me, unless that was a massive coincidence... Some people say that's too early. :shrug: I also had heartburn at 6 weeks, then it went away by 8w and came back real bad at around 25w.

ETA: I don't want to get your hopes up, Pie. Just saying it's not impossible. :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I really hope the sickness is pregnancy-related! You never know! :winkwink:

As for me, I'm officially in the TWW. 1 dpo! I really hope the time flies!

For those of you that asked, my trilogy is a fantasy novel. It's about a family (parents and four children) that get pulled into another world, and get seperated, and their actions set things in motion and basically start a war, but different members of the family end up on different sides. That's not a great description, but I suck at summarizing breifly, so thats the best I can do in a few sentences. :haha:

Pez, I've now added you as well. Lucid dreaming is so facinating. I bet your novel will be really cool!


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> Hey youngwife - the novel thing, no, you don't keep it on the website. It's kind of just like a personal challenge if that makes sense. Just so at the end of it we can say "we have written a novel". Mine's rubbish, but it's another achievement I'd love to cross off the list! :) It's about lucid dreaming, a bit interest of mine :)
> 
> Craving wise - I seem to go through phases. For a while it was hot curries (I am normally a creamy korma/passanda kind of person), I went through a couple of weeks of being able to drink nothing but tonic water, and now it's just that I am generally always hungry and could eat anything, lol! What about you?
> 
> Spiffy I found you on there - and have added you as a buddy so I should hopefully show up for you now. For some reason no-one seems to be able to find me on there, strange. And wow - a trilogy?! that is quite a feat of strength. You should totally finish off book three, what are they about?
> 
> Harley I used to write poetry all the time in my teens, but it was probably really pants/cliche stuff, lol. Maybe I should get back in to it though! What kind of stuff did you used to write about?
> 
> Pielette you should jump on board and join in too, it started on November 1st but a couple of days wouldn't make a difference. You don't HAVE to do 50,000 words either, like Spiffy said, it's your own challenge so it could be for whatever you like it to be.

I used to song write and write poety true but i think mine was cliche too  but i bet i didnt think so then! 

and i havnt craved much this time apart from i went through a sour sweets craving when i was pregnant with my daughter i craved plane porridge and honey and lemon water lol that i made my self so i just had jugs of hot lemon and water loads of times a day lol i started it for a cold to help with my throat and just didnt stop lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Wow pez, lucid dreaming? That sounds really interesting :thumbup: I'm about a quarter into a novel I started writing about two years ago and I should get back to it because I've had a bit of a break. I'll see if I can get my head back in the game.
> 
> Funnily enough I never had any cravings while pregnant, I just ate everything in sight :haha:
> 
> Haha youngwife, it does make me chuckle that things like that are celebrated on here :haha: Feeling a bit better now but I'm not counting any chickens cos the damn bug went away for most of yesterday :shrug: It's surely not possible to be pregnancy related at 7dpo? I will discuss it on here with you ladies but haven't said a thing in real life because in the past three cycles I kept saying oh I feel this I must be pregnant. And then obviously not :dohh:

Im not sure i cant remember how dpos work but i know i was feeling nautous a week before my period was due with my daughter and it was confirmed i was 3 weeks pregnant and i was really nautous so who knows! and i always said i felt pregnant when i was trying for my daughter lol so when i actualy was pregnant i didnt say anything about how i felt as i thought it was just my mind playing tricks on me again!! but i hope this is it for u!


----------



## Pezkin

I'm holding out hope for you too Pielette - well all of you really! 

Spiffy your trilogy sounds really cool! I'm really impressed that you managed not just one, but three! I'm loving the NaNoWriMo so far, I'm getting really into it. I've just hit my target for the evening which is good as I think I am starting to come down with a bit of a cold. I'm not loving what I have written so far but it's fun, which is what matters :)


----------



## lilrojo

Everything crossed for u all in the tww


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I say I'm going to completely ignore my body this TWW...well, I'm 1 dpo and I've already blown it. I have been so unbelievably bloated all day today. Like right now, I feel like I've just eaten a huge meal, except it's actually been 5 hours since I last ate. Oh I hope I dont start getting my hopes up for no reason again. Help me ladies! Keep me sane! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

youngwife20 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:
> 
> Hi i just wondered what is the youngest age of your lo when you got pregnant again? were you breastfeeding? and i was wanting to breastfeed with baby number 2 and im wondering how possible thats gona be with a 13 month old! xClick to expand...
> 
> #5 was about 4 mos old when i got preggo with #6. they were supposed to be 13 mos apart, but he came a little early and they are exactly 12 1/2 mos apart. #4 and #5 are 14 mos apart, so nothing new for me. i wasnt bfing, my last baby is the first for me to bf. my cycles were really messed up after #5 and i wasnt ov, was having a period every 2-3 weeks. i used natural progesterone cream and it lengthened my cycle. i ov the next cycle and got pregnant on first egg since having the last baby. hope that made sense :wacko:
> 
> there is a thread with support for bfing and pregnancy or tandem nursing. i joined it to get info, but if i were to get pregnant im not sure if i would keep bfing or not. cross that bridge when i get there i figure.
> 
> it might help you with questions more than i can since i havent done that yet...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! and yeh i think il do the same! if i manage to bf while im in the hospital that will be a start and if i dont manage to do it after thats fine. im alot more chilled out than i was last time!!
> 
> do you want any more kids after this baby?Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes hun! we would love many more children. DH and i believe they are the greatest gift. we would take 20 more, but since im 34 and DH is 37 we will likely run out of fertule time first :haha: we are NTNP for the rest of our lives so we will see what we are blessed with :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> thats so beautiful. my husband would love to ntnp for the rest of our lives! BUT we have a 3 bedroom house and limited funds lol. i think its so beautiful your able to do that and wow 20 more hehe how big is your house? and do you look after them all on your own? your a strong woman! :) also did you know you both had the same values about children before you got married? xClick to expand...

lol we have a 5 bedroom. i could fit many more in here though. we are actually only using 3 bedrooms. my 12 and 14 yr old dd's share a room, my 2 and 5 yr old ds's share a room, and my 8 mo old and 20 mo old co-sleep with us. one room we use half for storage and half for a dressing room for my girls. the other room is our classroom. my 5, 12, and 14 year olds do their home school curriculum while i do 'blanket time' with my 1 and 2 yr old. we sing songs and read books, and they have a snack. i usually have my 8 mo old in the sling nursing or asleep at that time. sometimes my 5 yr old is out with us while we do blanket time, if he is learning something new or just needs help. 

DH and i didnt have these values when we first got married. #3 was a surprise and i quit my career and stayed at home. i found the Lord when he was 2 mos old. decided we wanted him to have a sibling closer in age. after having #4 we decided to try for one more, but it had taken 5 mos to get him so we thought it would take a while. got pregnant first month ttc, so they are 14 mos apart. then was gonna get my tubes tied, decided to pray instead and do whatever God said. God said to trust Him for our family size and the spacing of our children, so we do. was pregnant with the next one at about 4 mos, so they are 12.5 mos apart. 

6 years ago i would have been overwhelmed at the thought of my life now... 6 kids, sahm, homeschool teacher, etc. i used to be a psychologist working with homeless patients with severe mental illness. i guess God had other plans for me. and He gets all the glory for every single bit of it. i was a huge mess without Him and would be again if He left my side for one single second. He provides everything we need, patience, peace, money, our home, you name it :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- did you test yet :haha:i know im no help, but im too excited!!!! :winkwink:

i actually had a little cm today :shrug: i hope there's more tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Spiffy. First, your trilogy sounds awesome. You should sell it on amazon as an ebook when you're finished and I'll buy it for my Kindle! :) Second, I don't think that little egg could have implanted itself yet, so you're bloating is probably just run-of-the-mill indigestion or whatever you call it. Does that help? ;)

Blessed, what a great (short version of your) testimony. God is so good!

Daniel and I celebrated our fifth anniversary today! Yay! We went out to lunch and to a play at our alma mater. It was really fun, but he is pretty tired now. He's napping, and when he wakes up I'm hoping we can DTD. Going to take an OPK in a few minutes here. Ovulation has to be soon, I just know it!

ETA: The OPK was positive! Gotta wake up DH! Tee hee. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:


> spiffy- did you test yet :haha:

Hey....are you making fun of me? :haha:

Harley, I know there's no way an egg could have implanted, I'm just never usually this bloated...ever. Even on my period, so I was grasping at straws. :dohh:

Oh, and I've actually thought about publishing my books on Amazon for the Kindle, so assuming I actually do it, I'll let you know. ;)

And YAY for a positive OPK! I hope we get to be bump buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I actually know what you mean. I was pretty bloated (okay, mostly just super gassy) these last few days, and I kept thinking that had to be a sign of _something_. It's just so hard walking that fine line between being really positive about TTC and also being totally relaxed about it. So hard!


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well i actually got really dizzy with my last baby and felt sick before i even missed my period! so you never know. it was the reason i took the test :thumbup:
> 
> Hi i just wondered what is the youngest age of your lo when you got pregnant again? were you breastfeeding? and i was wanting to breastfeed with baby number 2 and im wondering how possible thats gona be with a 13 month old! xClick to expand...
> 
> #5 was about 4 mos old when i got preggo with #6. they were supposed to be 13 mos apart, but he came a little early and they are exactly 12 1/2 mos apart. #4 and #5 are 14 mos apart, so nothing new for me. i wasnt bfing, my last baby is the first for me to bf. my cycles were really messed up after #5 and i wasnt ov, was having a period every 2-3 weeks. i used natural progesterone cream and it lengthened my cycle. i ov the next cycle and got pregnant on first egg since having the last baby. hope that made sense :wacko:
> 
> there is a thread with support for bfing and pregnancy or tandem nursing. i joined it to get info, but if i were to get pregnant im not sure if i would keep bfing or not. cross that bridge when i get there i figure.
> 
> it might help you with questions more than i can since i havent done that yet...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...eding-tandem-nursing-information-support.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! and yeh i think il do the same! if i manage to bf while im in the hospital that will be a start and if i dont manage to do it after thats fine. im alot more chilled out than i was last time!!
> 
> do you want any more kids after this baby?Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes hun! we would love many more children. DH and i believe they are the greatest gift. we would take 20 more, but since im 34 and DH is 37 we will likely run out of fertule time first :haha: we are NTNP for the rest of our lives so we will see what we are blessed with :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> thats so beautiful. my husband would love to ntnp for the rest of our lives! BUT we have a 3 bedroom house and limited funds lol. i think its so beautiful your able to do that and wow 20 more hehe how big is your house? and do you look after them all on your own? your a strong woman! :) also did you know you both had the same values about children before you got married? xClick to expand...
> 
> lol we have a 5 bedroom. i could fit many more in here though. we are actually only using 3 bedrooms. my 12 and 14 yr old dd's share a room, my 2 and 5 yr old ds's share a room, and my 8 mo old and 20 mo old co-sleep with us. one room we use half for storage and half for a dressing room for my girls. the other room is our classroom. my 5, 12, and 14 year olds do their home school curriculum while i do 'blanket time' with my 1 and 2 yr old. we sing songs and read books, and they have a snack. i usually have my 8 mo old in the sling nursing or asleep at that time. sometimes my 5 yr old is out with us while we do blanket time, if he is learning something new or just needs help.
> 
> DH and i didnt have these values when we first got married. #3 was a surprise and i quit my career and stayed at home. i found the Lord when he was 2 mos old. decided we wanted him to have a sibling closer in age. after having #4 we decided to try for one more, but it had taken 5 mos to get him so we thought it would take a while. got pregnant first month ttc, so they are 14 mos apart. then was gonna get my tubes tied, decided to pray instead and do whatever God said. God said to trust Him for our family size and the spacing of our children, so we do. was pregnant with the next one at about 4 mos, so they are 12.5 mos apart.
> 
> 6 years ago i would have been overwhelmed at the thought of my life now... 6 kids, sahm, homeschool teacher, etc. i used to be a psychologist working with homeless patients with severe mental illness. i guess God had other plans for me. and He gets all the glory for every single bit of it. i was a huge mess without Him and would be again if He left my side for one single second. He provides everything we need, patience, peace, money, our home, you name it :flower:Click to expand...

aww hun that is the sweetest thing i have ever read!!! honestly its fantastic. i couldnt do home school teaching as i didnt even finish school and im crap at maths unfortunatly!! , and you have a really good routine!


----------



## Pielette

Aw blessed that was so lovely reading your story! Its really exciting, I wonder how many God will bless you with :flower:

Yay for a positive OPK Harley! Hope lots of fun has been had :winkwink:

Oh spiffy I know the feeling believe me! I think this time I've managed to be fairly calm and trying not to read too much into things. Well maybe not. At least I haven't said a thing in 'real life'. Just kept my mouth shut somehow :haha:

I've actually decided that I will not test until 14dpo, which is Saturday. I know I've said this in the past, but this time I'm going to promise myself a present if I manage it. Not decided what the present will be but if I get there without testing I'm going to treat myself! Hopefully this will keep me strong. And then if I tests on Saturday and it's a bfn I can be pretty sure it's a no for this cycle instead of sitting there driving myself nuts for four days :dohh:

I feel normal today which is bliss. The monkey and I are going to one of his friends' first birthday parties today, DH has gone down to see his dad, bless my FIL,he had to have his dog put down last week and he adored him :nope:


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> Oh, Spiffy. First, your trilogy sounds awesome. You should sell it on amazon as an ebook when you're finished and I'll buy it for my Kindle! :) Second, I don't think that little egg could have implanted itself yet, so you're bloating is probably just run-of-the-mill indigestion or whatever you call it. Does that help? ;)
> 
> Blessed, what a great (short version of your) testimony. God is so good!
> 
> Daniel and I celebrated our fifth anniversary today! Yay! We went out to lunch and to a play at our alma mater. It was really fun, but he is pretty tired now. He's napping, and when he wakes up I'm hoping we can DTD. Going to take an OPK in a few minutes here. Ovulation has to be soon, I just know it!
> 
> ETA: The OPK was positive! Gotta wake up DH! Tee hee. :haha:

Goodluck hope he has enough energy to plant the goods were they need to be haha and whats an ama mater? and also congrats on your aniversary x


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Aw blessed that was so lovely reading your story! Its really exciting, I wonder how many God will bless you with :flower:
> 
> Yay for a positive OPK Harley! Hope lots of fun has been had :winkwink:
> 
> Oh spiffy I know the feeling believe me! I think this time I've managed to be fairly calm and trying not to read too much into things. Well maybe not. At least I haven't said a thing in 'real life'. Just kept my mouth shut somehow :haha:
> 
> I've actually decided that I will not test until 14dpo, which is Saturday. I know I've said this in the past, but this time I'm going to promise myself a present if I manage it. Not decided what the present will be but if I get there without testing I'm going to treat myself! Hopefully this will keep me strong. And then if I tests on Saturday and it's a bfn I can be pretty sure it's a no for this cycle instead of sitting there driving myself nuts for four days :dohh:
> 
> I feel normal today which is bliss. The monkey and I are going to one of his friends' first birthday parties today, DH has gone down to see his dad, bless my FIL,he had to have his dog put down last week and he adored him :nope:



how many days after your af is due is 14 dpo? forgot how it works lol xx and aww about your fil dog :( xx


----------



## Pielette

youngwife20 said:


> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> Aw blessed that was so lovely reading your story! Its really exciting, I wonder how many God will bless you with :flower:
> 
> Yay for a positive OPK Harley! Hope lots of fun has been had :winkwink:
> 
> Oh spiffy I know the feeling believe me! I think this time I've managed to be fairly calm and trying not to read too much into things. Well maybe not. At least I haven't said a thing in 'real life'. Just kept my mouth shut somehow :haha:
> 
> I've actually decided that I will not test until 14dpo, which is Saturday. I know I've said this in the past, but this time I'm going to promise myself a present if I manage it. Not decided what the present will be but if I get there without testing I'm going to treat myself! Hopefully this will keep me strong. And then if I tests on Saturday and it's a bfn I can be pretty sure it's a no for this cycle instead of sitting there driving myself nuts for four days :dohh:
> 
> I feel normal today which is bliss. The monkey and I are going to one of his friends' first birthday parties today, DH has gone down to see his dad, bless my FIL,he had to have his dog put down last week and he adored him :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> how many days after your af is due is 14 dpo? forgot how it works lol xx and aww about your fil dog :( xxClick to expand...

Well it's usually about 12/13dpo I can expect to see the evil witch, so Thursday or Friday. Just five days for me to survive, I can do it! 

:haha: I probably can't.


----------



## ChezTunes

I was lucky with DD, AF was a week late and I didn't even know! :dohh: I'd totally lost track of time (date wise) and trusted DF when he said it was due a week later than it actually was... :haha: I really should have known but didn't think to even check for myself! So I had a nice dark test... :thumbup: I though I was pregnant but wanted to wait for AF to be late (it was, without me knowing) to be sure!

This time, I just knew again and tested the day/day after she was due. Couldn't wait, but I wouldn't test sooner because I wouldn't want the disheartening BFN, even if it was just too early for a BFP! So that's why I wait...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I forgot to say congratulations on your anniversay! I hope you two had a great time. :)

Pie, I'm glad you're feeling better. I have everything crossed for you!!!

Blessed I also forgot to say thank you for sharing your beautiful testimony. :flower:

HAKing, any news???

I feel like I'm getting a UTI. :( I feel a little irritated down below and I've had to go pee so much these past two days, and today I'm fasting, so I'm not even drinking any water! And then the over-analyzing part of my brains attacks, because I remembered that I got a UTI a few days after I ovulated last time I got pregnant...

I'm hopeless. :dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh yeah, I'm sorry I forgot to say it too... Happy anniversary, Harley! :flower: Also, yay on the OPK! :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Harley, congrats on the anniversary. Hope you had a good day!:flower:

Pei, so glad you're feeling better! You can make it till Friday!!! 

Spiffy, sorry you feel like you're getting a UTI. Are you fasting to help the UTI or is just a personal choice? 

We are just on our way back from Vegas now. Almost home actually and I can't wait to see my little monkey! We had a good weekend and was nice to have some time away and relax but it will be nice to be home also. Tomorrow I should be 13 dpo if I calculated everything right. Honestly, still not feeling hopeful but I will probably test tomorrow or Tuesday if no AF. I kinda feel like she's coming though. Backache and I always get creamy cm a few days before. Guess we will see in a few days. If she does indeed show DH and I already decided to be super serious this month and make it happen! 

Fx for everyone! Hopefully we get some bfps this month.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

HAKing said:


> Spiffy, sorry you feel like you're getting a UTI. Are you fasting to help the UTI or is just a personal choice?

In my religion, we set aside the first Sunday of every month as a day of fasting, and during the fast we focus on one specific question or blessing that we desire from the Lord. So today my husband and I are both fasting that he will be able to get this new job that he's had a couple of interviews for. :flower:

I'm glad you had a great time away with your hubby! Let us know as soon as you take a test! I really hope you get your bfp! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

haking- i hope you get a bfp instead!

spiffy- i would never make fun of you love! i want your bfp more than you do :happydance: ok probably not more than you, but very close :haha: and if i cant test i want someone to :brat:

thank you ladies! if i would have done things my way i would have only 2 kids :( i cant imagine life without all my kids :cloud9:

happy anniversary harley!!!!! :wedding:

so glad you're feeling better pie :hugs:

chez- how are you feeling hun???

and how is everyone else???


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh Blessed, I know you weren't actually making fun of me. ;) I just thought it was funny that you asked me if I had tested yet when I was only 1 dpo. I thought, "Okay, yes, I admit I'm a test addict, but not THAT bad!" :rofl:


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> Aw blessed that was so lovely reading your story! Its really exciting, I wonder how many God will bless you with :flower:
> 
> Yay for a positive OPK Harley! Hope lots of fun has been had :winkwink:
> 
> Oh spiffy I know the feeling believe me! I think this time I've managed to be fairly calm and trying not to read too much into things. Well maybe not. At least I haven't said a thing in 'real life'. Just kept my mouth shut somehow :haha:
> 
> I've actually decided that I will not test until 14dpo, which is Saturday. I know I've said this in the past, but this time I'm going to promise myself a present if I manage it. Not decided what the present will be but if I get there without testing I'm going to treat myself! Hopefully this will keep me strong. And then if I tests on Saturday and it's a bfn I can be pretty sure it's a no for this cycle instead of sitting there driving myself nuts for four days :dohh:
> 
> I feel normal today which is bliss. The monkey and I are going to one of his friends' first birthday parties today, DH has gone down to see his dad, bless my FIL,he had to have his dog put down last week and he adored him :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> how many days after your af is due is 14 dpo? forgot how it works lol xx and aww about your fil dog :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well it's usually about 12/13dpo I can expect to see the evil witch, so Thursday or Friday. Just five days for me to survive, I can do it!
> 
> :haha: I probably can't.Click to expand...

You can do it!! I waited till AF was 2 days late before i tested this time.. unlike last time i was testing lik a few days after i dtd!! over exagorating but i was constantly testing lol x


----------



## Harley Quinn

youngwife20 said:


> Goodluck hope he has enough energy to plant the goods were they need to be haha and whats an ama mater? and also congrats on your aniversary x

Thanks! An alma mater is the place you graduated from. We met at university, and the play we went to was put on by the theatre department there.

We managed to DTD last night, and DH is having yet another late evening nap tonight. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today (going to take an OPK tonight - hoping it's neg to confirm), so I know we should DTD tonight too. But honestly, we're just both so worn out. I asked DH last night if he thought we could DTD tonight and tomorrow night, and he said, "We can try." And sorry if this is TMI, but the last two times we DTD, I was concerned DH might not even get around to "making his deposit." (I think he was a little concerned too.) I guess both our sex drives just aren't what they used to be. We will try again tonight once he wakes up. Maybe we should try RIGHT when he wakes up, IYKWIM. 

We'll tackle tomorrow night when we get there. *sigh*


----------



## blessedmomma

lol spiffy i knew you were joking :flower:

oh harley that happened to us when we were ttc #4 for 5 mos. DH and i even have a very active sex life normally. it got really rough every month by the end of my fertile days. it wasnt any fun for either of us. and i was even really sore, so that made it worse. :wacko: i have a lot of respect for women who ttc for long term, i cant even imagine. arent you using softcups?? you know you can have him make a 'deposit' in one and put it in by your cervix. we had to do that a couple times and it worked really well. :blush: tmi- i helped him and used preseed so it wasnt completely on his own lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, blessed. Good to know we're not totally abnormal. And yes, I am using softcups. I remember you saying you used them that way, and I did mention it to DH as an option. We might try it if it comes to that. We are definitely not strangers to hand jobs. Sorry for being so blunt! LOL I'm a pretty open and honest person IRL, but sometimes the things I say on here... my, my, my.


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: i feel the same. pretty open, but wouldnt say half the stuff i say on here to people i know. my DH didnt think the hand job was weird, just that i was trying to catch it and use it lol. i was tired of ttc though so i didnt care, just wanted to see the 2 pink lines

you ladies know more about my cm, hormones, etc than anyone i know. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, I agree, ladies! I say thing on here that I would never say to someone in real life! I mean, can you imagine talking to an aquaintance and saying, "Oh my gosh, I had some pink tinged cervical mucous today, which may have been implantation, and all that gas sure has been suspicious, not to mention the bloating!" :haha:

Harley, I hope you guys get enough swimmers up there to do the job! :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hee hee. Well, it is really nice to be able to tell someone all about my cm, temps, hormones, etc. and have them actually care about it! I don't think my DH cares about it as much as you all do! :)

Speaking of sharing... here are my last three OPKs. In your opinion(s), are the last two both positive? CD 21 was yesterday, CD 22 is today (obviously).
 



Attached Files:







OPK - 11.2.2012.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5









OPK - 11.3.2012.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6









OPK - 11.4.2012.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ChezTunes

blessedmomma said:


> chez- how are you feeling hun???

I'm feeling really good, thanks! :flower: A little stuffy-nosed but nothing I can't live with. :thumbup: Super excited about our re-scan tomorrow!! This one's come around so fast, thankfully! Hope "Sonny D" (cute NN I've been using on FB as we've not revealed the name yet) cooperates and flashes his wotsits... :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Oh blessed I know how that feels, this past cycle was pretty hard going on us by the end. I just want to be pregnant and be done with it! Tired of all the faffing around. I really hope we've done it this time because the thought of another cycle like that just knackers me out :haha: Maybe we'll try soft ups next time if we haven't had any luck. 

Hmm Harley, I think day 21 is definitely positive, day 22 looks very close but maybe it's towards the end of your surge because it doesn't look quite as dark. Maybe BDing once or twice more to cover your bases would be good. Although I'm sure you really don't feel like it - can't we just all be pregnant now so we can all get some sleep?! :rofl:

9dpo over here. Feeling pretty normal and I've just cleaned the whole flat, it was awful after I was ill. DH was wonderful at taking care of me and the monkey but not so good with the cleaning bless him :haha: We've got one of my mummy friends coming over later so that should be nice.

HAKing any news? Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. been a bit mia over the weekend.. so checking on of you all.. i missed a lot :)

Yes i too talk more sex on here than in real life lol.. :)

Fxed for you all in the tww.. or approaching o day.. not long till im joining you all.. :) end of next month!

Hope everyone is doing well

Harley i agree cd21 looks positive.. and 22 looks like the surge is going down.. :) fxed


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, I hope you're right and that today's OPK is lighter. My temp is still down, so I guess I haven't ovulated yet. Grrr. We managed to BD last night. It was fun, so at least it doesn't feel completely like a chore. :)

Welcome back, lilrojo! So excited for you to join us in TTC next month. Not long now!

Pie, so nice to hear you are feeling better. If you cleaned the whole apartment then you must be feeling back to normal!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I agree with the other ladies. I would dtd today and tomorrow for good measure, just in case (since dye amounts can vary from test to test). Good luck! I hope that egg gets attacked with swimmers! :haha:

Pie, I am SO with you on the feelings of desperation. I just want to be pregnant and done with it. I'm trying to not even think about the possibility of another cycle, because it's so depressing and exhausting. DH and I are usually up for dtd but we haven't the past two days. I think we're both a little wiped out this time around.

Rojo, you're getting so close to TTC time! :thumbup:

Chez, can't wait to hear how the second scan goes!

So funny tidbit from me for the day: I think I mentioned before that my DH has been joking about our second baby being twins even before we concieved DD, and yesterday I finally figured out why! He secretly _wants_ twins! :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffy - Aww, how cute of him to _want _twins! I'd love them at some point but would have been worried stiff if it'd have been _this _time! :haha: That would have meant having 3 under 1, even if it was just for a couple of weeks! :baby:

Lilrojo - Getting closer and closer to you TTC month!! :happydance:

Pie - So pleased you're feeling better. I've had the sniffles again but so glad it's nothing more! Bless your DH, no matter how hard they try to tidy/clean - they just don't quite do it like we do, do they? :winkwink:

Harley - I'm not quite clued up when it comes to OVtests and such. Ya know, I wouldn't have the first idea when it comes to charts! :dohh: But to me (not that it counts for much, LOL) the middle one looks spot on.

Forgive me if I've missed anything! :flow:


----------



## lilrojo

Look what I got today makes waiting so hard
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Rojo, that's tough. I was ready to TTC before DH this time, and waiting was so hard. :hugs:

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you ladies! DH and I were talking yesterday and I think it's safe to say that it's official...

We are NTNP for life! :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Aw spiffy how cute of him to want twins :cloud9: I'd kind of like twins myself :blush: And it would make me panic at the same time :haha:

Awesome on NTNP for life! :happydance: I love knowing that that's what we're doing too :thumbup: I have to say that it's probably blessed who has inspired us. I absolutely love the leaving it up to God thing. 

Rojo that's rubbish, I'd be itching to jump on DH! No way you can pounce on him by accident? :haha:

Thanks Harley I am feeling back to normal, I absolutely detest feeling so sick. Very glad you had fun BDing and it wasn't a chore. It's such a fine line to tread.

Chez good luck for the scan tomorrow! What time is it?


----------



## lilrojo

I wish we could have an accident but dh is not having it till end of next month.. so i wait.. getting harder to see my peak every month though ugh


----------



## ChezTunes

Hurray for NTNP for life! I'd love to but would like a break after this LO, but I'm sure at some point we will decide to do this... I know DF wouldn't mind either way, which is great that I don't have to persuade him. :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's awesome that you might join us someday, Chez. :flower: I totally understand why you're waiting, though. I don't think we could have made this decision before having DD, because we were just so unsure how things would go. I think now that we have a baby, though, we've realized that we can do this. I think everyone gets to certain points at different times, and that's okay. :)

Rojo, I admire that you respect your DH's wishes, even though you may not agree. I know there are women who trick their partners into having a baby, and I just don't think that's right. Its a decision that both people have to be okay with. (Pielette, this wasn't aimed at you, by the way. I know you were totally joking and wouldn't really condone that sort of thing. :winkwink:)


----------



## Pielette

Oh I know spiffy :flower: I totally agree. 

Speaking of which, I figured I will give you ladies a bit of an insight into my craziness that is my life. You may need to sit down...

Two days after Noah was born, my 66 year old father left my mum to shack up with a 25 year old girl (for a bit of context, I'm nearly 30). He ended their marriage of 30 years and left me to deal with the mess he left behind two days after I became a mum. My mum was heartbroken. I was heartbroken. He didn't get why doing that to both of us two days after I gave birth was horrendous. The stress of it all had a huge effect on me and it's also why I believe BF didn't work out for me because I couldn't cope with it all. My DH was amazing and looked after both me and my mum, but the stress took a bit of a toll on him too.

I tried to continue having a relationship with my dad afterwards but couldn't handle it. He became this selfish, arrogant idiot who only cared about his tart. He didn't get why I was so hurt. He didn't see how cruel he was being to my mum. He sat in my lounge and told me, his grown-up daughter, that he was a player and always had been. That there had been countless affairs during his marriage to my mum. Eventually I told him that as long as he remained with this girl, I couldn't have a relationship with him. End of.

In July he turned up on my mum's doorstep saying he'd made a huge mistake and was sorry. She considered giving him a chance. I gave him a chance and allowed him back into my life. He said all the right things. But because my mum didn't take him back automatically and roll out the red carpet he went back to the girl, who in his own words, is 'paranoid, violent and a drunk'.

That was July. I had a massive row with him and told him to get lost. He broke our hearts again. He had a taste of what it was to be a proper grandad to Noah and he threw it back in my face. He knew I would never accept that relationship but apparently he doesn't care enough about me for that to matter.

I have just found out that the girl is pregnant.

I don't believe it's his. I look at the timing and I suspect (she's about 5 months gone) that she deliberately got pregnant to trap him and I wouldn't be surprised if she was sleeping around to make sure she fell pregnant. Let's face it, at 66 it's hardly going to be high quality sperm.

He was literally my idol. I adored him. He was such a hands-on dad with me. He also has a son from his first marriage who is 42 who he has little to do with, never really bothered with him much. I guess that should have given us all a clue.

Sorry to ramble, just feels nice to get it all out. I don't talk about it much apart from with my mum, who is mercifully doing well now, just trying to get the divorce finalised. It's stuff I've kind of locked up in my head and don't look at too much.


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck hope he has enough energy to plant the goods were they need to be haha and whats an ama mater? and also congrats on your aniversary x
> 
> Thanks! An alma mater is the place you graduated from. We met at university, and the play we went to was put on by the theatre department there.
> 
> We managed to DTD last night, and DH is having yet another late evening nap tonight. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today (going to take an OPK tonight - hoping it's neg to confirm), so I know we should DTD tonight too. But honestly, we're just both so worn out. I asked DH last night if he thought we could DTD tonight and tomorrow night, and he said, "We can try." And sorry if this is TMI, but the last two times we DTD, I was concerned DH might not even get around to "making his deposit." (I think he was a little concerned too.) I guess both our sex drives just aren't what they used to be. We will try again tonight once he wakes up. Maybe we should try RIGHT when he wakes up, IYKWIM.
> 
> We'll tackle tomorrow night when we get there. *sigh*Click to expand...

hey i havent read the last 2 pages yet so you might already have an update on this. but i know that when we were ttc our daughter asking him if we could try to dtd really didnt do it for him lol it turned him of infact because it didnt seem so romantic and hot shall we say. maybe when you want it just go with it instead of asking him that way he doesnt have to think about how tired he is before hand. i see what you mean its normal to just not bee feeling it sometimes. annoyingly when we were ttc my daughter before i knew how to test opks and all that wed dtd every single day a feww times a day and then when i was finaly was in the right time to do it we just could not be bothered! i hope u both managed it  xx

also what did you both study at uni?


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> lol spiffy i knew you were joking :flower:
> 
> oh harley that happened to us when we were ttc #4 for 5 mos. DH and i even have a very active sex life normally. it got really rough every month by the end of my fertile days. it wasnt any fun for either of us. and i was even really sore, so that made it worse. :wacko: i have a lot of respect for women who ttc for long term, i cant even imagine. arent you using softcups?? you know you can have him make a 'deposit' in one and put it in by your cervix. we had to do that a couple times and it worked really well. :blush: tmi- i helped him and used preseed so it wasnt completely on his own lol

we used presseeed and did all the opks etc but the time she was made was just a random encounter on the floor in the new house and we had no cllue that would do the job.. now the preeseed is sitting in my draw not being used lol as we didnt use it this time and i say that sex is way better after you have a baby.. were so much more creative now and i think that helped with making this baby as we were so relaxed about the whole thing!


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> Hee hee. Well, it is really nice to be able to tell someone all about my cm, temps, hormones, etc. and have them actually care about it! I don't think my DH cares about it as much as you all do! :)
> 
> Speaking of sharing... here are my last three OPKs. In your opinion(s), are the last two both positive? CD 21 was yesterday, CD 22 is today (obviously).

ARE THE LAST 2 LINES POSITIVE!! AS IF YOU HAVE TO ASK lol that is super positive !! woohoooo xx and my husband poor guy he did care but my gosh i was talking about the calander of when we need to dtd everyday and how it was going to work etc. and whether he would consider testing his sperm because i thought i woudl be pregnant by now! bare in mind it only took 3 or 4 months to concieve my daughter lol but i was just so impatient. he did test his sperm though lol. i dont think im generaly open in reality really im not good at information about personal things lol even with my bestfriend xx


----------



## youngwife20

Lilrojo- hope u dont have to ttc for long! also are you on the pill or anything? or are you already of it? i didnt go on any birth control after my daughter. x


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Oh, Rojo, that's tough. I was ready to TTC before DH this time, and waiting was so hard. :hugs:
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you ladies! DH and I were talking yesterday and I think it's safe to say that it's official...
> 
> We are NTNP for life! :happydance:

nooo wayy congrats hun aww me and my husband talked about this again few days ago he really would love to ntnp for life too.. but its just not possible i dont think i am built for labour lol i probs would if i didnt have a c section but i couldnt imagine 10 sections or the fact that i have to go back to work and i couldnt afford childcare with more than a few kids. :( 

aww im so happy for u hun. is there a maximum number youd have? how did you come to that dicision x


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Oh I know spiffy :flower: I totally agree.
> 
> Speaking of which, I figured I will give you ladies a bit of an insight into my craziness that is my life. You may need to sit down...
> 
> Two days after Noah was born, my 66 year old father left my mum to shack up with a 25 year old girl (for a bit of context, I'm nearly 30). He ended their marriage of 30 years and left me to deal with the mess he left behind two days after I became a mum. My mum was heartbroken. I was heartbroken. He didn't get why doing that to both of us two days after I gave birth was horrendous. The stress of it all had a huge effect on me and it's also why I believe BF didn't work out for me because I couldn't cope with it all. My DH was amazing and looked after both me and my mum, but the stress took a bit of a toll on him too.
> 
> I tried to continue having a relationship with my dad afterwards but couldn't handle it. He became this selfish, arrogant idiot who only cared about his tart. He didn't get why I was so hurt. He didn't see how cruel he was being to my mum. He sat in my lounge and told me, his grown-up daughter, that he was a player and always had been. That there had been countless affairs during his marriage to my mum. Eventually I told him that as long as he remained with this girl, I couldn't have a relationship with him. End of.
> 
> In July he turned up on my mum's doorstep saying he'd made a huge mistake and was sorry. She considered giving him a chance. I gave him a chance and allowed him back into my life. He said all the right things. But because my mum didn't take him back automatically and roll out the red carpet he went back to the girl, who in his own words, is 'paranoid, violent and a drunk'.
> 
> That was July. I had a massive row with him and told him to get lost. He broke our hearts again. He had a taste of what it was to be a proper grandad to Noah and he threw it back in my face. He knew I would never accept that relationship but apparently he doesn't care enough about me for that to matter.
> 
> I have just found out that the girl is pregnant.
> 
> I don't believe it's his. I look at the timing and I suspect (she's about 5 months gone) that she deliberately got pregnant to trap him and I wouldn't be surprised if she was sleeping around to make sure she fell pregnant. Let's face it, at 66 it's hardly going to be high quality sperm.
> 
> He was literally my idol. I adored him. He was such a hands-on dad with me. He also has a son from his first marriage who is 42 who he has little to do with, never really bothered with him much. I guess that should have given us all a clue.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, just feels nice to get it all out. I don't talk about it much apart from with my mum, who is mercifully doing well now, just trying to get the divorce finalised. It's stuff I've kind of locked up in my head and don't look at too much.

omg hun i just wanna give you a hug what a heatless thing to do leave you both the way he did. i personaly cant say anything about giving him another chance because whenever ive given my dad another chance its never worked out for the best. and i am much happier and infact healthier without him in my life. unfortunatly sometimes that is the best thing.. you need a stress free enviroment to live your lives . you have such a good heart though letting him back in like you did.. your better than me thats for sure!1 xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Youngwife-didnt go back on bcps havent been on them since August of 2010 when we decided to go for another baby after my daughter turned 1 in july.. :) I fell preg but miscarried at 12 weeks in nov.. took till may to beg my bfp again but again mc'ed, next month preg with my now son... :) so no bcps of any kind.. just condoms for now


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm so sorry you and your mum have had to deal with this. My dad's dad left his family when my dad was about 5 and has had nothing to do with any of his family since, and while its certainly his fault, I cast a lot of blame on the woman he remarried, because she flat out told him, "Its me or them." I just dont understand how a parent could do that. I also have a cousin whose wife left him and her two kids when they were just babies, and only just now wants to be involved because the kids are older and "more fun." It makes me sick. I could never do that to my husband and daughter! I'm sorry you dont have a dad you can look up to anymore, but it does seem like you and your mum might be better off without him if he's going to treat you all that way. :hugs:

Youngwife, we decided to NTNP for life because we think that if we put it in the Lord's hands He won't give us more children than we can handle, and He will bless us with the means to take care of them. So we aren't setting a limit on the amount of kids we have. The only reason we would decide to stop was if my life would be in danger from another pregnancy.


----------



## Harley Quinn

youngwife20 said:


> hey i havent read the last 2 pages yet so you might already have an update on this. but i know that when we were ttc our daughter asking him if we could try to dtd really didnt do it for him lol it turned him of infact because it didnt seem so romantic and hot shall we say. maybe when you want it just go with it instead of asking him that way he doesnt have to think about how tired he is before hand. i see what you mean its normal to just not bee feeling it sometimes. annoyingly when we were ttc my daughter before i knew how to test opks and all that wed dtd every single day a feww times a day and then when i was finaly was in the right time to do it we just could not be bothered! i hope u both managed it  xx
> 
> also what did you both study at uni?

Yeah, I try not to be too "clinical" about it. But I do find that he's more up for it if I give him a head's up about it. If I just suggest it in the moment, he's more likely to say that he's tired or has too much work to do. If I give him some warning, then he can be mentally prepared for it. Sounds boring and not very hot, but it seems to be working. When it does come time to have sex, I try to make it seem as if it's spontaneous, and I'll at least go brush my teeth beforehand. Maybe even put on some lingerie. 

As far as university, I studied social science (sociology and political science, to be exact), and he majored in communications with a minor in philosophy. He's been to a year's worth of grad school for philosophy, but he hasn't yet completed all the work for it. Once Ozzy came along things kind of got crazy for him (he started getting paid to blog full time just a few months before).

Pie, that is crazy. What a shock to find out that your dad isn't exactly the man you always thought he was. I'm glad you've found a place here where you feel free to talk about it as needed. I can understand how you would want to reconcile things with him, but I also see how that might not be for the best. I can't pretend to know what you should do in this situation, but I will be praying for you and your family.

Spiffy, I agree, so cute that your DH wants twins. And very cool about NTNP for life. I feel like that might be a conversation my DH and will have to have one day. I've already told him I do not want to be on the pill forever. To be honest, I'm not sure I want to ever be on it again. And the thought of one of us getting "fixed" comes with lots of reservations. 

Chez, so excited for tomorrow's scan! Hope baby is in a good position for showing off his bits!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow pie! so sorry to hear that. my mom had several affairs and finally left my dad for another man after 27 years of marriage. my girls were 2 and 4 mos old at the time. it was really hard on me and my siblings. my parents are both remarried now and consumed with their new spouses and step-children. i hardly even talk to them or see them. its really sad. they are both missing out on so much not knowing my kids :(

chez- yay for a scan tomorrow! :happydance:

spiffy- yay for ntnp for life! :flower: theres a lot of beauty in God's timing :cloud9:

it took me forever to read this all, kept having distractions, so i know i forgot a lot of stuff and now its time for bed :wacko: hope to catch up tomorrow and love you all :kiss:


----------



## Skadi

Pie that is a lot to deal with! I can't believe your dad would do that!

Chez I'm so excited for your results, I can't wait!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi! Nice to hear from you; I've been wondering how you're doing. So, how are you?


Negative OPK tonight. Woohoo! We're going to skip DTD tonight and do it tomorrow. I have no regrets about that. Looking at my chart and my chart from when I last got pregnant, I'm totally okay with that decision.


----------



## Pielette

Thank you ladies, it never ceases to amaze me how many people are dealing with absent or uncaring parents. That's the thing I could never get my head round because now that I'm a mother myself I know I would rather die than hurt my child. But onwards and upwards, as some of you have said it is healthier for me not to have anything to do with him, it's too painful. I don't know if there will ever be some sort of resolution in my future, if there is I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. I do know that if there is, it will only be after he has shown some remorse. I was always willing to forgive, but not if he doesn't see what he has done wrong.

You know what, if nothing else it has shown me what's important. My mum and I have amazing friends, they have been absolutely wonderful. My DH is a true rock and I have so much love in my life, I'm blessed. 

Skadi! I wondered where you were! How are you doing? 

I think that's a good idea Harley, we were meant yo DTD one more time but we were both knackered, just looked at each other, giggled and said lets just go to sleep :haha:

When we made that decision spiffy I was so happy! Still am obviously, it's just so exciting to have no idea how many children you'll have. I can picture a house full of rugrats :haha:

Can't wait to hear about the scan chez!

I've got nothing on today so might just go out for a walk later, we're low on milk so have to pick some up. Now that Noah is on cow's milk we get through a ton of the stuff!


----------



## Pielette

Who said I wouldn't manage it?

Oh yeah it was me :rofl:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1373207-10dpo.html


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I do see a line there! I hope this is the start of your BFP! :flower:

Rojo, only one more month and you get to join us! YAY!!! :happydance: I bet you're counting down the days! 

Chez, I can't wait to hear about you're scan! 

Spiffy, I couldn't imagine twins! But that is super cute that your DH wants them. :) I don't think I would ever want them but IF I was blessed with them I would be thrilled! I think if I was ever gonna want twins it would have been first because if I had twins this next pregnancy with a toddler I would be going out of my mind! LOL :wacko: And yay for NTNP for life, thats super exciting! 

Harley, I hope that you catch the egg this month! Sounds like you guys BD'd at the right times. This month has to be your month!!! 

Thank you girls for asking about me, I did test this morning and BFP! :cry: I know it could still be early but I doubt it. I am pretty sure of when I O'd and today would make me 13dpo. Now I'm just gonna wait for AF...:growlmad: if she is gonna show I hope she comes soon so I can get back to trying again! I hate feeling in limbo! 

Sorry if I missed anything. I meant to check in yesterday but I had a very busy day at work and not a free moment!


----------



## Pielette

Thank you HAKing! Did you see the one I put on page 2? I think it's darker.

So sorry you're waiting for AF, that stomach bug really did interfere. But you're not out till the witch arrives!


----------



## HAKing

Pielette said:


> Thank you HAKing! Did you see the one I put on page 2? I think it's darker.
> 
> So sorry you're waiting for AF, that stomach bug really did interfere. But you're not out till the witch arrives!

I just looked!!! It is darker. :happydance: Super excited for you!!! 

I am trying to stay positive and know that I'm not out till she shows but I have all my pre-AF symptoms now so any day now I think (hope)! Just want to get going on next cycle!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie!!!!! YOU ARE PREGGO GIRL!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That picture on page two is totally a :bfp:, no question! I am so excited for you!!!

HAKing, I hope you just have a shy bean in there and AF takes a vacation!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks girls! I'm trying very hard not to get too excited...


----------



## HAKing

Only 10dpo and you already can see a line, I'd say get excited girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I second that! If you put that second test on Countdown to Pregnancy, in their pregnancy test gallery, I garuntee you'll get 100% positive votes. ;)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pie! That is so exciting! When I saw the pic on page two, I actually gasped, I was so excited! Congrats!


----------



## ChezTunes

Aaaah, PIE! If you're not getting excited, can I do it for you? Oops, too late! :happydance: I even see the first one and I'm totally useless at seeing these things... I'm getting better! :winkwink: That second one is as clear as day! Hooray for your :bfp:

AFM... Baby was even more stubborn than DD! He didn't wanna flash. He was face down, bottom up... Legs tight to his chest!! :dohh: I don't want to sound awful but I am really disappointed. I knew I would be but how upset I felt, shocked me tbh. I really wanted to know for sure. Believe me, I know more than anyone how lucky we are to have this baby and I'm super thankful that everything is ok, baby is healthy! :cloud9: But there's a selfish little part of me that wants to know who I am growing. Knowing helped me bond much better with DD because we had a name for her and it was nice putting a name to the bump. We're thinkning of getting a private one done...


----------



## Pielette

Aw chez I totally understand, I remember when I found out Noah was a boy and it just helped me so much to be able to say he and him. A private scan might be the way to go :thumbup: Very glad to hear he's completely healthy though. Cheeky monkey :haha:

Thanks girls, I'm walking round with this massive grin on my face and don't quite know what to do with myself! 

My DH just made me laugh. He's started playing football every Wednesday eve with his friends at 9.15pm and it means he gets back really late. When he signed up I warned him that I would still expect to DTD on a Wednesday next cycle if we need to. He texted me about an hour ago saying I really hope you're pregnant!

I sent him a picture of the test and said do you?

:haha:


----------



## HAKing

Chez, sorry to hear that your little one was being shy again! I also think a private scan may be the way to go so you can have peace of mind and know for sure!

Pie, I bet DH was speechless when you sent him the picture! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Chez, I'm sorry that baby was being stubborn for you. :( I wouldn't worry too much, though. I think doctors have to feel pretty sure about a gender guess before they sany anything, so if the doctor said boy last time, then I'm sure he/she was fairly confident. 

However, private scans are pretty nice, if you can afford them. I had one done with DD when I was 16 weeks pregnant, so I could find out the gender early, and it was nice, because they weren't so emotionless and "medical", and it was more about seeing and bonding with the baby. :flower:

Pie, what did your DH say in return?


----------



## Pielette

He's just texted back and said does that say what I think it does?


----------



## Pielette

I said it does and he said yay monkey mark 2 and four smiley faces!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay yay yay congrats Pie.. so happy for you.. 

and thanks Haking, though im hoping im not ttc with too many of you.. hope you all have your bfps by the time i join in.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, that's so cute! I am so happy for you! I hope I'll be joining you in Bfp Bliss next week!

And Rojo, that's very nice of you to say, but I also hope you get your bfp first try!


----------



## Pezkin

Wow a lot to catch up on - I'm so sorry if I miss anything!

Spiffy that is wonderful that you have both decided to NTNP for life. Much respect to all of you for deciding to do so. I don't think it is something I could personally do - two will be plenty for us, but what an adventure for you all. I hope you are all blessed with as many babies as you could possibly hope for :)

Pielette - I am so sorry for what your family has been through. You proved yourself as an incredibly admirable person for giving him a second chance, how awful for you all that he still threw it back in your face. It does, however, sound as though karma will certainly catch up with him. I hope that your mum continues to do well.
... But, on a good note - WOOOOHOOOO! I agree that it is definately a BFP! SO happy and pleased for you!!

Chez I am sorry that baby was not cooperative :( I can imagine how disappointing it must be after you were so excited about today. Hope you feel a bit better about it soon, perhaps a private one would be a good idea?

Sorry if I have missed anyone!

We are all okay here, tiredness and morning sickness has pretty much gone now. I have my 12 week scan on Friday so myself and OH have both booked the day off work. Harrison is still going to nursery as it would be a bit difficult to have him at the hospital with us, so we're also going to go out for lunch together which will be lovely :) I'll of course let you all know how the scan goes :D


----------



## Pielette

Thanks rojo and pez! Really hope you'll get yours soon rojo. 

Roll on next week for yours spiffy!

Glad to hear the ms has settled down pez and can't wait to hear about Friday's scan :flower:

I'm just waiting for DH to get back with a celebratory takeaway :happydance:


----------



## Pezkin

Mmm take-away, now that really is the best way to celebrate a BFP! :D Enjoy!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Thanks ladies! :flower: Felt I was being a little silly but we've booked the private scan. A little pricey seeing as we have to travel 60+ miles on a train to get there but I know in my heart it's worth it for me. Thanks for being so understanding... :flow:

Really am so happy for you, Pie... :hugs: We had a take-away to celebrate our 20w scan... Any excuse! :winkwink: :haha:

Let's see more BFP's this try too!!


----------



## lilrojo

THanks i hope it happens quickly.. only about 6 more weeks.. once thanksgiving is over then it will go quickly.. 2 more af's i can handle that.. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

yay pie!!!!!! :baby: congrats!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

chez- yay for private scan :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Pez, can't wait to hear about your scan on Friday! And glad you are feeling better and morning sickness is finally going away. :flower:

Chez, yay for your private scan! 

Rojo, I hope you get your BFP first month! You waited a long time listening to all us try while you waited (patiently) to try!


----------



## Skadi

OMGSH Pie Congrats!!! Wooo! So excited for you!

Too bad about your scan, Chez! Only a boy could be so bad. :p

As for me I've been keeping up but not really posting because I've been getting my butt kicked with a terrible cold.


----------



## lilrojo

Boo skadi hope you feel better..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, where are you in your cycle right now?

Well, I took a home UTI test, and it say that my leukocytes level is really high (which means a UTI), but my nitrates came back negative (which means no UTI) so I'm going to call my OBGYN tomorrow and ask them whether I need antibiotics or not. :shrug: But I'm still hopeful since I've only even had a UTI right before my bfp last time.

Chez and Pez, looking forward to your scans!


----------



## Pielette

God I hate UTIs spiffy! It's the most uncomfortable thing :nope: I hope it might be a positive sign for you though! What dpo are you now?

I've done another test this morning, came up faint but pink :flower: I'll do another later on, I've never found FMU to be that good for me. But I've added myself a ticker... Wasn't going to just yet but couldn't resist!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, I hope you have a UTI??? Haha! I've only had one, and it was AFTER Ozzy was born. My only symptom was that I wet the bed twice. Oh my!

Skadi, I say "boo" to cold and flu season! Hope you feel better soon.

Chez, I completely understand your disappointment. I also felt like I could bond with baby better once I knew if he was Ozzy or Elanor (that was our girl name). It's funny, I was so happy to be able to call him by his name before he was born, and then after he came I started calling him all sorts of nicknames other than his name! Tee hee. I hope your private scan goes really well! I think it'll be worth it.

Rojo, will your November be very busy to help keep your mind off of TTC? I find that no matter how much I try not to plan too much this time of year, I just can't help but be super busy.

AFM, I'm either 1 or 2 dpo (I'm going with 1 to be safe) and we DTD tonight. My work here is done, and I'm officially in the TWW. Kind of a relief but also pretty nerve racking.

ETA: Hooray, Pielette! So good!


----------



## youngwife20

lilrojo said:


> Youngwife-didnt go back on bcps havent been on them since August of 2010 when we decided to go for another baby after my daughter turned 1 in july.. :) I fell preg but miscarried at 12 weeks in nov.. took till may to beg my bfp again but again mc'ed, next month preg with my now son... :) so no bcps of any kind.. just condoms for now

omg im so sorry about your mc and at 12 weeks! when u think everythin is passed the scary stage im sorry hun xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> hey i havent read the last 2 pages yet so you might already have an update on this. but i know that when we were ttc our daughter asking him if we could try to dtd really didnt do it for him lol it turned him of infact because it didnt seem so romantic and hot shall we say. maybe when you want it just go with it instead of asking him that way he doesnt have to think about how tired he is before hand. i see what you mean its normal to just not bee feeling it sometimes. annoyingly when we were ttc my daughter before i knew how to test opks and all that wed dtd every single day a feww times a day and then when i was finaly was in the right time to do it we just could not be bothered! i hope u both managed it  xx
> 
> also what did you both study at uni?
> 
> Yeah, I try not to be too "clinical" about it. But I do find that he's more up for it if I give him a head's up about it. If I just suggest it in the moment, he's more likely to say that he's tired or has too much work to do. If I give him some warning, then he can be mentally prepared for it. Sounds boring and not very hot, but it seems to be working. When it does come time to have sex, I try to make it seem as if it's spontaneous, and I'll at least go brush my teeth beforehand. Maybe even put on some lingerie.
> 
> As far as university, I studied social science (sociology and political science, to be exact), and he majored in communications with a minor in philosophy. He's been to a year's worth of grad school for philosophy, but he hasn't yet completed all the work for it. Once Ozzy came along things kind of got crazy for him (he started getting paid to blog full time just a few months before).
> 
> Pie, that is crazy. What a shock to find out that your dad isn't exactly the man you always thought he was. I'm glad you've found a place here where you feel free to talk about it as needed. I can understand how you would want to reconcile things with him, but I also see how that might not be for the best. I can't pretend to know what you should do in this situation, but I will be praying for you and your family.
> 
> Spiffy, I agree, so cute that your DH wants twins. And very cool about NTNP for life. I feel like that might be a conversation my DH and will have to have one day. I've already told him I do not want to be on the pill forever. To be honest, I'm not sure I want to ever be on it again. And the thought of one of us getting "fixed" comes with lots of reservations.
> 
> Chez, so excited for tomorrow's scan! Hope baby is in a good position for showing off his bits!Click to expand...

aI hardly bother with lingerie anymore! lol and il never go on the pill either every ( i was on the depo injection and it messed with my hormones i think " snd my husbnd said he probss wont be using condoms i dont wanna get fixed and neither does he lol so its a big possibility we will have more kids than we first planned lol :)


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Thanks girls! I'm trying very hard not to get too excited...

wow this is great! xx


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> Aaaah, PIE! If you're not getting excited, can I do it for you? Oops, too late! :happydance: I even see the first one and I'm totally useless at seeing these things... I'm getting better! :winkwink: That second one is as clear as day! Hooray for your :bfp:
> 
> AFM... Baby was even more stubborn than DD! He didn't wanna flash. He was face down, bottom up... Legs tight to his chest!! :dohh: I don't want to sound awful but I am really disappointed. I knew I would be but how upset I felt, shocked me tbh. I really wanted to know for sure. Believe me, I know more than anyone how lucky we are to have this baby and I'm super thankful that everything is ok, baby is healthy! :cloud9: But there's a selfish little part of me that wants to know who I am growing. Knowing helped me bond much better with DD because we had a name for her and it was nice putting a name to the bump. We're thinkning of getting a private one done...

Thats completly understandable if you can aford it you should why not hun x x glad everything went well my scans on the 14th xx


----------



## youngwife20

Skadi said:


> OMGSH Pie Congrats!!! Wooo! So excited for you!
> 
> Too bad about your scan, Chez! Only a boy could be so bad. :p
> 
> As for me I've been keeping up but not really posting because I've been getting my butt kicked with a terrible cold.

hope you feel betterr xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Pez and Youngwife - I can't wait to hear about your scans... So exciting!

Rojo - Like everone else, I'm hoping you get that BFP first go!

Skadi - Ugh, colds knock me for six... I know nobody likes being ill but I hardly ever used to get colds before, then I got glandular fever TWICE and since then, when I do (rarely) get a cold, it's so bad that I feel sorry for myself! :haha: I hope you're feeling better, if not now - then soon!

Spiffy - Ooooh, there's nothing fun about UTI's! Unless it indicates that there's a BFP on the horizon for you of course... :winkwink:

Pie - FMU wasn't that great for me this time either, it was always faint. Infact, my line (I use shop-bought cheapies) didn't get darker until about 6w this time! I found that if I'd not "been" for a while in the afternoon then that would be the best time to test! Still super excited that there's another BFP here and can't wait to see a thread full of them! :flower:

Harley - Sounds like this try you've got it covered so let's hope this eggy gets caught! :flow: TWW can't be fun but you 2 have done your bit, now it's eggy's turn :winkwink:

HAKing - Hope everything's good with you too. :flower: The :witch: ain't here, so you aren't out... I hope you get an answer soon either way. Waiting isn't my favourite thing, hence why I want that private scan! :haha:

I hope I didn't miss anyone... :wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks chez, I'm only going to test for another couple of days, I just want to get a positive digi but don't want to do it too early! I'll test this afternoon cos there was a big difference between yesterday morning and yesterday afternoon.

I meant to ask, when is your private scan booked for?

And so the fun begins, I already feel sick, yuck! I do suspect that my illness wasn't really an illness. Had my breakfast this morning and it made me feel funny, couldn't finish it.

We've got a broken water heater in our flat so got a man coming over to repair it, so it seems I will be stuck in all day :growlmad: I was meant to have a session with my personal trainer this afternoon so a bit disappointing.


----------



## ChezTunes

It's on the 17th of this month @ 11:20, so a week after Saturday. The place I'm going doesn't do the gender scan after 24w and I'll be 23+5, so we were lucky to make it! They did have an appointment this Thursday but it's too short notice for DF to take off work, and he's using so many holidays atm so it being a Saturday really does help. 

I didn't test as much this time as I did with DD. I think I did 4 this time and 8 with DD! :dohh: Sorry you're feeling icky but it's a good sign so just hold on to that thought. :winkwink:

AFM, I actually went :sick: again this morning. MS has been on vacation for a while but is now back, so it would seem... It's ok though, this happened with DD too so I didn't jump for joy when it went away because I had a feeling it'd be back! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

I'm so so excited, had to share my latest test, they're getting darker :happydance:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/003.jpg

Top one is this morning, bottom one is half an hour ago!


----------



## HAKing

Pie, that is sooo exciting that they are getting darker! :happydance:

Chez, so sorry you are feeling sick again! MS is never fun. :nope: Sometimes I think, as much as I don't love the sick feeling in early pregnancy I'd trade that for AF every month! :haha: Though I might be biting my tongue when it comes to it though! Anyhow, I hope you feel better soon! :flower:

Skadi, hope you feel better. :hugs:

Harley, yay for TWW!!! :happydance: Hope this is your month! 

AFM, still no AF...maybe today. Or maybe I didn't O this month...? I dunno. I am trying to just not stress and stay calm :coffee: but sometimes when nothing is going on and I get bored I start to over analyze it waaayyy too much! Must keep busy...I'm hoping she comes by Friday or I will test again. I bought a fertility monitor for this next cycle too so I'm super anxious to get started trying again if I indeed am not this month!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

HAKing, I hope you don't end up needing that fertility monitor. :winkwink:

Pie, so happy to see your tests getting darker! Seeing that test yesterday was almost as exciting as if I'd seen two lines on my own test! :happydance: When is your approximate due date?

Well, I'm waiting for my doctor's office to open so I can call about my UTI, and we'll see whether they just prescribe me something over the phone, or whether I'll have to go in and give them a urine sample first. I wish I was further into the TWW, because I think they routinely check for pregnancy when they do UTI checks. Sigh.

Harley, I hope you did it this month! If you, me, and HAKing all get bfps, we'll all have pretty close due dates! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks HAKing, hmm I'm sorry you're waiting :hugs: I've always found the waiting the worst, at least if you know it didn't work you can move on to the next cycle. When exactly is AF due? I second spiffy, I hope you don't need the fertility monitor! Which one did you get?

Are you very uncomfortable spiffy? I hate hate hate UTIs! 

My due date (going by LMP) is 17th July, so a summer baby for me this time!


----------



## HAKing

Pie, YAY for a summer baby! :flower: 

Spiffy, I hope that your UTI goes away quickly or it results in a BFP!!! 

Thank you girls, I really hope I don't need to use it either. It really helps to have support going through this! But I bought the Ovacue fertility monitor. I liked the fact that I could confirm O with it so I knew for sure that I did and didn't have to keep wondering. But yes, the waiting is the worst!!! DH says I am the most impatient person ever anyway :haha: so waiting in the TWW for AF is torture! 

Since having Sam my periods haven't been super "regular", I've had one every month but they vary. I guess with an average of 37 days but the reason I thought I should have had it by now or Friday at the latest is because of when I figured O was...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm not too uncomfortable, thankfully. I just feel like I need to pee every half hour and I have that strange sort of burning feeling after I pee, like I still need to go more. But that's it. For the most part I feel okay. But the last time I had a UTI I had no clue. They only reason they caught it was that I was seeing my doctor about a possible ovarian cycst, and they happened to check my urine.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Pie that BFP is great, and def getting darker.. 

Thanks YoungWife was very tough to go through but i did know something was wrong so wasnt a complete surprise.. 

Spiffy fxed your uti goes quickly or ends with a bfp.. 

Chez and Pie excited to hear about your scans.. :) you too youngwife!

Haking fxed you dont need the monitor though i love mine lol.. my cbfm :)

Hope your all well.. shoot Harley fxed for the tww to hurry by and end with a bfp :)

AFM 1dpo today boo.. lol though it means im getting closer to ttc.. this is a hard wait.. after thanksgiving i think it will go fast.. :) fxed at least..


----------



## Pielette

Grr I'm fuming!

Our water heater (we don't have gas in our flat, it's all electric) has been playing up for the last month or so. Finally we decided we had had enough so found a company who could come and repair it. As its not a regular boiler you can't just get any old engineer round to look at it so you kind of have to pay what you're quoted. This company charge £340 plus vat for a year service agreement, you can't have one off call outs. Of course, so they can charge you more.

So I arrange for an engineer to come out today and he rings me this morning saying that he'll probably be round at about 2ish, but if he can come earlier he wil. So I've been in all day like an idiot waiting for this engineer. He rang me about half an hour ago saying it would be gone 7pm :growlmad:

I said absolutely not. My little boy goes to bed at 7pm and the thing is right next to his room. He said oh we'll it'll probably be quiet unless he has to do some draining. I said no and rang the company to say it was completely unacceptable, I've been in all day and he rings me at gone 4pm to say it wouldn't be until this evening. They said well sometimes call outs overrun. I said well where was my phone call at an acceptable hour telling me he was overrunning? I've paid £340 plus vat for this service. Bloody joke.

They scheduled me in for tomorrow instead, so yet again I won't be able to go out tomorrow. I told them I get a callout by 5pm or not at all. And if they don't get to me tomorrow I'm going to hit the roof! :growlmad:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Pie, that's obnoxious! I hate it when people are so inconsiderate! :growlmad:

Well, I just called my OBGYN's office and they want me to come in to get my urine tested this afternoon. I'm wishing so badly that I farther along that 5 dpo so that I could maybe get another surprise result from my pee. :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Argh, so frustrating! I hate even when I have to wait in all day for a delivery that turns up at the latest time possible, nevermind something you've paid out your butt for! I'd be fuming too, Pie... :hugs: Having to stay in another day too... What a joke!

Spiffy - I hope you are too :winkwink: I hope you get something to clear up that UTI either way... They're awful things! :flower:


----------



## youngwife20

Pie. i dont get all the dpo stuf is ur period due yet? when u got that 2 lines? and whats fmu? x


----------



## Pielette

AF is actually due tomorrow or Friday :thumbup: So I'll probably be quite relieved when I get to Saturday! FMU is first morning urine and I got my first BFP yesterday!


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry Pie.. i would be very upset too.. dont stand for that crap!!

Fxed you get it cleared up fast spiffy


----------



## Pielette

I'm determined not to let them get away with it! Paying that much for a service, I expected better than that!


----------



## blessedmomma

youngwife- dpo is days past ovulation

spiffy i hope your uti is a sgn!!!!

pie- how rotten! i hope they come out on time tomorrow :growlmad: yay for darker lines :happydance:

lilrojo- i hope you get pregnant first month ttc :hugs:

haking- i hope af shows or you get a bfp very soon:flower:


----------



## lalila0007

Hi ladies - i just finished reading through the past month of posts on here and thought I would maybe come in and stick around. We're NTNP and my little one is 6 months old. 

Congrats on all the bumps and recent BFPs!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Lalila! Your DD is gorgeous! I have a neice named Lily Smith, so very close to your LO. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pie, that is outrageous! I sure hope they listen to you and come on time tomorrow.

Spiffy, I hope the UTI clears up soon (if you do indeed have one).

Welcome, Lalila! That smile in your signature is priceless! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I went to the doctor today and I do indeed have an infection (I'm sure it's a UTI, and the doctor said she's thinks so too, but they won't say for certain until they get the lab results on Friday). Regardless, I'm now on antibiotics, and I made sure to tell her that I'm TTC, so she gave me antibiotics that are safe during pregnancy, just in case. I really hope this is a sign for me since it happened last time, too!


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed so tightly for you spiffy.. and sorry about the infection/uti no fun

Hi Lalila.. welcome :) your dd is too cute..


----------



## Pielette

Welcome lalila :flower: Very cute little girl you have there!

Well I'm glad you've got antibiotics now spiffy. Are you 6dpo today?


----------



## ChezTunes

Welcome, Lalila! :hi: Your DD is beautiful, that huge smile in your signature is adorable!

Spiffy - Glad you've had some antibiotics. I hope this is a sign! FX!!


----------



## Pielette

Just did my digi and it showed me the magic words pregnant 1-2 :happydance:

How is everyone? I'm now waiting for boiler man again, apparently he'll be here at 2pm. I'll believe that one when I see it!


----------



## ChezTunes

Woohoo! Huge congratulations to you, DH and big brother, Noah! :hugs:

I'll be suprised if he's on time... but I hope he is for you! AFM, I'm ok. Thanks for asking! :flower: Looking forward to grocery shopping later... :haha: I love going when I've been stuck in for days with nothing to do because everyone's working or the weather is rubbish!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, Pie, how nice to be able to see the word "pregnant" on the digi! I hope the boiler man actually comes when he's supposed, too, but at least you're not setting your heart on it this time! ;)

Yes, I'm 6 dpo today, which is always exciting for me, since they say implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12 dpo, so I find myself checking the toilet paper after going to the bathroom to see if I get ayn implantation spotting, or paying attention to every little cramp or niggle, wondering if it's a baby nestling in. :dohh:

Oh, and last night I had another triplet dream! Except in this dream, I was telling everyone, "Remember how I had 5 dreams about triplets? Well, guess what, we're actually having triplets!" Because I had seen three sacs on a home ultrasound machine, which I obviously don't have in real life. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Lol spiffy gotta love the pregnancy dreams.. i have had them too.. which i wake up and remember its not till next month were ttc.. lol

Pie yay for the digi.. i love love love to see those wonderful words.. :) you should have shared a pic so we can all oogle it ;) hope he shows up on time..

Chez have fun grocery shopping.. thats my task for tomorrow.. and we need so much.. blah i dont like shopping esp with 2 kids cuz they whine, well my 3 yr old does lol.. for stuff she wants.. 

2dpo of nothing.. waiting on af to come so we can start the last cycle before ttc starts.. :)


----------



## ChezTunes

I never used to like any sort of shopping but my mom has DD while we go so it's like a little break away for an hour a week! :haha: 

ETA: Sometimes we bring her along but most of the time, she's when we leave anyway, but it's still nice to get out the house...


----------



## Pielette

We have hot water again yay! :happydance: he actually turned up early and I'm willing to bet that's because I threw a massive fit yesterday :haha: Don't mess with a pregnant woman lol!

I actually quite like food shopping myself, just went and got a load in. But that's probably because Noah really enjoys looking at everything and isn't old enough to whinge for things, I sympathise rojo! Probably when they're older I'll just order online.

Spiffy that sounds like a great dream! Think if that actually happened to me I'd scream in excitement and then faint :haha: I always look out for implantation bleeding and cramping but this time I didn't get any of that. I felt cramps when Noah implanted though. 

Well rojo since you asked... :winkwink:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/001.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

:xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas12::xmas12::xmas23:

Yay PIE!! love it.. thanks i love pee sticks.. :) esp bfp one :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Awww, beautiful tests, Pie! I'm still just so excited for you! :happydance:

Shopping is a life-saver for me. DD just sits and looks at everything and totally zones out. I mean, if you try to talk to her, she just ignores you half the time, and if she does look at you, it's like, "Leave me alone, Mom. I'm busy." :haha: But I'll take all the "calm baby" time I can get!

Rojo, during my last cycle before we started TTC, I wrote down every "symptom" that I had each day past ovulation, that way when it came time to TTC, I had a neautral cycle to compare my symptoms to. It actually amazed me at how many "symptoms" I had when I _knew_ I wasn't pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## Pielette

Aw thanks ladies!

Symptoms are odd things because I think your brain can actually invent them. I definitely found that I had more 'symptoms' when I wanted to be pregnant but wasn't. I did have the sickness and diarrhoea but it's hard to know whether that was pregnancy related or a bug cos there's a lot going round at the minute. I don't have any symptoms at the moment particularly, the most noticeable thing is a heightened sense of smell, which is not pleasant when dealing with a stinky bummed child :sick: :haha: or cleaning out the fridge of things that have gone off. Yuck.

Spiffy do I get to move in your signature? :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes! I can't believe I forgot to move you in my siggy, Pie! :dohh:

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## youngwife20

lalila0007 said:


> Hi ladies - i just finished reading through the past month of posts on here and thought I would maybe come in and stick around. We're NTNP and my little one is 6 months old.
> 
> Congrats on all the bumps and recent BFPs!

Hellooo your bays soo cute! how long have you been ntnp xx


----------



## lalila0007

Thanks ladies!

Youngwife - we've been NTNP since Lilli was born, lol. We had such a hard time getting preg with her and I'm getting older (turned 30 2 weeks before DD was born) so I don't want to do anything that would keep us from having another. 

I have actually been kind of hoping to just fall preg this time around. So Fx for us!


----------



## Harley Quinn

lalila, I think I know what you mean. We were NTNP right after Ozzy was born, and I was secretly hoping that instead of AF showing up, I would just end up pregnant again right away! Have you had an AF since Lilliana was born?

Pie, such a relief that everything is fixed and on time, too! Good for you for giving them a piece of your mind. Looks like it paid off! Heightened sense of smell has to be one of the strangest pregnancy symptoms. It can either be a blessing or a curse, I suppose. I keep thinking, "Well, I'll know I'm pregnant if I go to change a diaper and feel like puking when I smell it!" Haha!

Man, you all are lucky who have LO's that like shopping. It's not that Ozzy's fussy all the time, he just doesn't like to sit still for that long. He's always twisting and turning and trying to find things to play with. And if I do bring a toy and attach it to the cart, of course he never wants to play with that! I have to be careful of how high I stack things in the cart because he'll turn around and grab stuff. One time I got to the checkout and noticed I only had one bag of chips, but I had definitely put two in the cart! Sneaky little fellow.

Oh, and as far as symptom spotting, I'm starting to be terrible about it this time around! I had heartburn and was so bloated today! Got to tell myself to keep my cool.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know how you feel, Harley, despite our best intentions, it's so hard not to symptom spot. :dohh: You know, I think it's a blessing in disguise that I'm on these antibiotics right now, because it means that I can't really symptom spot, since anything I experience might be just a symptom of the anitbiotics. For example, I have been so nauseous today, but I know it's just the meds, because I was on this exact same anitbiotic when I was in my first trimester with DD, and they made me pretty nauseous then, too. And it's funny that you mentioned the dirty diaper thing, Harley, because I was struggling pretty badly with that today. :sick:


----------



## Pielette

Spiffynoodles said:


> Yikes! I can't believe I forgot to move you in my siggy, Pie! :dohh:
> 
> Done! :thumbup:

:happydance:

Morning ladies. I've decided no more testing, I need to chill out now. I wasn't going to do my temp this morning because I have a tendency to over analyse and it dropped slightly yesterday but DH told me to do it for historical purposes for the next one (!) and it has jumped up nicely, so think baby bean is snuggling in :flower:

Where are you in your cycle now Harley? It's funny I also have to steer the monkey away from things on the conveyer belt because he tries to grab them, yesterday he had hold of a bag of oranges. I know he likes oranges but we hadn't even paid for them yet :haha:

I have a nice day ahead today, got an afternoon play date with two of my mummy friends and a meal out tonight with my closest girlfriends :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Morning! (Haha! I laugh because it's 11:15 pm here at the moment.)

Oh, that sounds like a fun day for sure! Kinda jealous, actually. :) I may need to come up with some reason to take Ozzy out tomorrow. He needs to get out. Oh, I know! I need work shoes! I'll go shopping!

I'm 3dpo today. I think it's a good thing I've just started working; it'll keep my mind off of symptom spotting and early testing.


----------



## youngwife20

lalila0007 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Youngwife - we've been NTNP since Lilli was born, lol. We had such a hard time getting preg with her and I'm getting older (turned 30 2 weeks before DD was born) so I don't want to do anything that would keep us from having another.
> 
> I have actually been kind of hoping to just fall preg this time around. So Fx for us!

I hope it happens fast we started trying well ntnp when my daughter was 7 weeks old. but i had a section so i thought that maybe we should wait but then i decided if it was ment to be then itl happen when the time is right. xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, you're working now? Did you get that job that you were waiting forever to hear back from?

Pie, sounds like a fun day! As for me, I have a date night with the hubby tonight, so that should be nice. :)

So I'm 7 dpo today, which means I'm halfway through the TWW! :happydance: I've been feeling pretty tired the last couple of days, but it could be because my LO has been waking up to eat in the middle of the night ever since daylight savings changed. I've also had some creamy cm, which is unusual for me (as my cm tends to stay transparent and a little slippery all cycle) but that could be caused by the UTI. Also, I've been watching this TV show, and the last couple days I've been getting really emotional. For example, today the little autistic kid made a friend and I started getting teary-eyed. :dohh: 

Agh! :wacko: Roll on next week!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, date night! Sounds like fun!

I didn't mention anything about the job? :dohh: Silly me! I got a job as a part time barista at the Starbucks inside our local Safeway. Nothing special, but it's nice to have work. As for the other job, I got a call from the woman who would be my boss, and she said that as soon as the job is approved in the budget, I am her #1 choice. So that's good, I guess! She was also very apologetic and expressed her frustration about the whole thing. And I will be helping them out when I can (depending on the other job's schedule) with a month-long fundraising campaign that starts at the end of the month. So one part-time job, possibly two a little later on, and just waiting to hear if the first job every becomes approved.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for the update, Harley! At least they weren't just blowing you off. And that's great that you have a part-time job right now. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome- lalila :hugs:

morning ladies! i was up til 230 am with a sick monkey :(

{sigh} still no cycles for me. cm comes and goes and i get excited every time, but its gone the next day. im trying to stay patient. i feel ready though

pie- yay for getting hot water and for your 'pregnant' test!!!! gotta love to see that :cloud9:


:happydance::happydance:i hope you ladies get your bfp this month :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Oh thanks for clarifying that Harley I did wonder! Really hope it works out for you, especially since it sounds like they want you too :thumbup: Nice to have the other job to keep you occupied as well.

Date night sounds good spiffy! We should do that more often I think. Yay for being halfway through the tww! When do you think you'll test?

Sorry to hear about your sick monkey blessed :hugs: What do you think is wrong? There are so many bugs going round in our area as well.

Something to run past you ladies - think we have a girl's name. Erin Patricia. What do you think? Patricia is my mum's name and have always wanted to give it to a daughter as a middle name. No idea on a boy's name :dohh: I know chez has already seen it :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Great update, Harley! :thumbup: I did wonder about the job but was too scared that I'd missed a post about it to mention it... :blush:

Spiffy - Date night sounds awesome!! After our scan the other day DF and I went for lunch together and as we sat to look at the menu he asked "does this count as a date?" Tbh I was thinking in my head when the last time we'd been out to eat together, and both of us could only think of the one time we went out of town to watch his best friend's band play... We went to KFC! :dohh: It was a dreadful, cold and rainy, Winter's evening. We were soaked through and so not in the mood that we left early and didn't even see his band play! :nope: Any other time we've been out for food is with friends/family... Anyyyhoo (got a tad carried away there), I hope you both enjoy yourselves! :winkwink:

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! :flower: We'll be visiting our new nephew (DF's brother's newborn son) for the first time tomorrow... I'm so excited, he's gorgeous and even though I'm pregnant he's making me broody! :haha: He was born on the 5th (Bonfire night here) but with DF working weekdays and then getting home and having tea, then getting DD ready for bed there just hasn't been time... but tomorrow's the day. It's his brother's birthday tomorrow too so we'll get that out of the way then too.


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- patricia is my moms name too, love it :cloud9: i have thought about tricia for a girl :flower: i think its just a cold, the other boys passed it around. he has been having some fevers that i didnt notice with the others, but could have overlooked it since its mild fevers. or could be effecting him differently since he is so little :shrug: hopefully its not a cold that has turned into an ear infection :nope: DH is coming home, maybe i will nap :sleep:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I love the name! :thumbup:

As for me, I think I will test on Monday, which will make me 10 dpo (your 10 dpo bfp has inspired me :haha:).

Blessed, hope your LO starts feeling better soon and that you start cycling again!


----------



## Pielette

Poor little monkey, hope he feels better soon blessed :hugs: I think sometimes we get hit harder than others with illnesses. Noah caught a stomach bug from one of his friends but was much less affected than the other boy. 

Thanks ladies, the more I say it the more I like it :flower: DH seems to be keen as well.

Ooh spiffy that means only three days to wait! Glad I've inspired you :haha:


----------



## Pezkin

hello ladies! I feel really bad that I'm not able to keep up as well as I'd love to with this thread. Everytime I come back there is so much to catch up on. I've tried to go back as far as I can so please bear with me! :)

Welcome to the group, lalila! Your little one is beautiful! Hope you enjoy it here as much as I have.

Sorry to hear that you have been poorly with a UTI Spiffy - I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you're quickly on the road to recovery :)

Harley - that's good that you have a job to keep you busy in the meantime. Wowzers it's shocking that you are still waiting to hear back from that interview but at least everything is sounding very promising in the meantime!

So sory that your LO is sick now blessed. It's very hard when they are poorly and you get such little sleep. Hope he feels much better soon and you get some deserved rest soon :)

Pielette - those digital tests are the best, they really make it all seem so real, don't they! Congratulations again, so pleased for you! And I love the name Erin and Patricia goes beautifully with it. 

We already have a girl name picked out too - Elizabeth. It was my OH's mum's middle name, she passed away a few years before I met him but completely value his desire to honour her name. We may go with her first name as a middle name together with my mum's. Harrison has both of our dad's names as his middle names so it would be keeping with tradition. There are quite a few cute nick names for Elizabeth too. I don't know what we will do if it is another boy as we took sooo long to agree on Harrison, he was two days old when we finally decided!

And before I ramble too much - we had our 12 week scan this morning. And wow baby was so active! Bouncing around, it was wonderful. We got quite a good scan picture too. Everything looks great - so no more appointments now until I am 16 weeks as I'll be meeting with a consultant to discuss the possibility of having a VBAC. Does anyone here have any experience?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, your little bean is so cute! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> hello ladies! I feel really bad that I'm not able to keep up as well as I'd love to with this thread. Everytime I come back there is so much to catch up on. I've tried to go back as far as I can so please bear with me! :)
> 
> Welcome to the group, lalila! Your little one is beautiful! Hope you enjoy it here as much as I have.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have been poorly with a UTI Spiffy - I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you're quickly on the road to recovery :)
> 
> Harley - that's good that you have a job to keep you busy in the meantime. Wowzers it's shocking that you are still waiting to hear back from that interview but at least everything is sounding very promising in the meantime!
> 
> So sory that your LO is sick now blessed. It's very hard when they are poorly and you get such little sleep. Hope he feels much better soon and you get some deserved rest soon :)
> 
> Pielette - those digital tests are the best, they really make it all seem so real, don't they! Congratulations again, so pleased for you! And I love the name Erin and Patricia goes beautifully with it.
> 
> We already have a girl name picked out too - Elizabeth. It was my OH's mum's middle name, she passed away a few years before I met him but completely value his desire to honour her name. We may go with her first name as a middle name together with my mum's. Harrison has both of our dad's names as his middle names so it would be keeping with tradition. There are quite a few cute nick names for Elizabeth too. I don't know what we will do if it is another boy as we took sooo long to agree on Harrison, he was two days old when we finally decided!
> 
> And before I ramble too much - we had our 12 week scan this morning. And wow baby was so active! Bouncing around, it was wonderful. We got quite a good scan picture too. Everything looks great - so no more appointments now until I am 16 weeks as I'll be meeting with a consultant to discuss the possibility of having a VBAC. Does anyone here have any experience?

Glad everythings okay hun and im in the same boat as you i have a 20 week apointment to discuss vbac possibilites. at 16 weeks i just had a short midwife apointment. its nice to see other people who have had sections be pregnant close together as some people on this site scared me abit that i shouldnt have got pregnant so fast. anyway i am hoping for a hypnobirth this time. as i am a propper worrier and stresser and hypnobirthing will relax me and keep me calm. i am not doing the classes because there so expensive but i bought the books and cd and just started it! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pie, the name Erin sounds lovely! The middle name is great, too. So nice when we can honor the people we love that way. I know it's early, but do you think you'll be doing another home water birth?

Oh, Chez, no you didn't miss an update. I posted about it in my journal but totally forgot to post it in here. My bad. 

Blessed, I hope your little monkey recovers soon (and that you get the needed rest in the meantime), and that it's not anything more than a cold. Ear infections are no fun!

Pez, what an adorable little bean you've got there! And Elizabeth is a beautiful name. It's one of my middle names, but I don't think it's a family name or anything. As I said, I think it's so nice when there can be a connection to family or tradition in someone's name.

youngwife, I don't really know much about hypnobirthing. Is it just a way to manage the pain? Or is it supposed to help you be able to deliver vaginally as well? Sounds interesting.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies- he has slept most of the day so hopefully he is recovering :thumbup:

yay spiffy! testing monday!!!!! :happydance:

pez- thats such a cute scan pic :cloud9:

love the names ladies! my first 3 i had the name picked very fast. the last 3 i decided i didnt want to be locked down so fast. it keeps getting later and later. the next may be born before we have a name. :)


----------



## Skadi

Great Scan pic Pez! Awww!


----------



## Pezkin

Thank you for all your lovely comments :)

Youngwife - that's so odd you should say that - I am ordering the CDS and books for hynobirthing too! I looked in to classes but you are right, they are just too expensive. Which ones are you doing? I am looking into the Maggie Howell Hypnotherapy ones, going to get them when I am paid. I really think it will help too, I am sure that part of the reason Harrison's birth was so traumatic was because I panicked and gave in to the fear, I really hope I can manage it better this time as I was very very upset about it for a long time.

Harley - the hynobirthing is mainly to help you remain calm and manage the pain better I think. Can you believe with my first I was utterly utterly convinced that it "couldn't possibly be as bad as everyone made it out to be" and didn't prepare at all, thinking it would be easy. Well karma soon got me. Back to back labour and a resulting EMCS, it was HORRIFIC, and I have learnt that actually, I don't have a good pain threshold at all. I really hope the CDs and books will help me this time...


----------



## Pielette

Thank you ladies, I am really starting to love the name! Absolutely no clue what we would choose for a boy so got to get thinking. I kind of have a girl vibe, I'm not sure why and it's probably too early to think that way but that's what my subconscious is thinking.

Pez your bean is gorgeous! Love the name Elizabeth, it's so classic and elegant. 

I will be going for another home birth yes :flower: I absolutely loved my experience giving birth to Noah at home, I was a bit gutted though cos after my great birth I then collapsed about four hours later with dehydration and had to be taken to hospital for two days. So I didn't quite get the after bit I was hoping for. This time I want that to go right so DH and my mum have strict instructions to make sure I drink water throughout.

Funny that you should mention hypno birthing, I did it myself. I wouldn't say I used any of the techniques as such, but what it did do was teach me to be positive and embrace it. It's why I chose to do a home birth because I had never considered it before!


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> Thank you for all your lovely comments :)
> 
> Youngwife - that's so odd you should say that - I am ordering the CDS and books for hynobirthing too! I looked in to classes but you are right, they are just too expensive. Which ones are you doing? I am looking into the Maggie Howell Hypnotherapy ones, going to get them when I am paid. I really think it will help too, I am sure that part of the reason Harrison's birth was so traumatic was because I panicked and gave in to the fear, I really hope I can manage it better this time as I was very very upset about it for a long time.
> 
> Harley - the hynobirthing is mainly to help you remain calm and manage the pain better I think. Can you believe with my first I was utterly utterly convinced that it "couldn't possibly be as bad as everyone made it out to be" and didn't prepare at all, thinking it would be easy. Well karma soon got me. Back to back labour and a resulting EMCS, it was HORRIFIC, and I have learnt that actually, I don't have a good pain threshold at all. I really hope the CDs and books will help me this time...



The same ones you want to get somoene recommended her of here. 

I have the effective birthing preperation book. the cd and then the cd with the music on for labour i keep falling alseep when listenting to it lol but i am going to listen to the cd this morning. the book im only just starting out but its really good there is a story in the begining about a woman who is in a rural community in a 3rd world country. she knows nothing medical about labour. all she knows is its what her body is ment to do and she has no fear of what will happen as she has seen many people do it before. it explains her confidence in her ability and that she doesnt worry about anything bad that could happen. it really boosted how i thought about things because i realised im constantly worrieing what ifs and reading up on the negitives that could happen thinking i am prepearing myself but it actual fact all i am doing is causing myself more worry and at the momment i am not confident in my ability to birth my emc has made me feel like my body isnt designed to do it. so i am hoping as i get further along in this book/cd that will change, i hope you get on well with it! xx i cant wait to see our mental atitude change towards how we birth and how we feel about us birthing. i cant wait to feel fearless. and calmer .. i always think im gonna die when it comes to labour im so dramatic!! x


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Thank you ladies, I am really starting to love the name! Absolutely no clue what we would choose for a boy so got to get thinking. I kind of have a girl vibe, I'm not sure why and it's probably too early to think that way but that's what my subconscious is thinking.
> 
> Pez your bean is gorgeous! Love the name Elizabeth, it's so classic and elegant.
> 
> I will be going for another home birth yes :flower: I absolutely loved my experience giving birth to Noah at home, I was a bit gutted though cos after my great birth I then collapsed about four hours later with dehydration and had to be taken to hospital for two days. So I didn't quite get the after bit I was hoping for. This time I want that to go right so DH and my mum have strict instructions to make sure I drink water throughout.
> 
> Funny that you should mention hypno birthing, I did it myself. I wouldn't say I used any of the techniques as such, but what it did do was teach me to be positive and embrace it. It's why I chose to do a home birth because I had never considered it before!

so brave you doing a home birth for your first labour. i couldnt do that! because of the fear of something going wrong your so confident in yourself that you could do it :) how was the pain of labour for you? i only felt pain till i was 3cm lol then i had a epidural as i was on the hormone drip after that and they told me i HAD to have an epi for a managed stage labour.. i now know that isnt true x


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> Pie, the name Erin sounds lovely! The middle name is great, too. So nice when we can honor the people we love that way. I know it's early, but do you think you'll be doing another home water birth?
> 
> Oh, Chez, no you didn't miss an update. I posted about it in my journal but totally forgot to post it in here. My bad.
> 
> Blessed, I hope your little monkey recovers soon (and that you get the needed rest in the meantime), and that it's not anything more than a cold. Ear infections are no fun!
> 
> Pez, what an adorable little bean you've got there! And Elizabeth is a beautiful name. It's one of my middle names, but I don't think it's a family name or anything. As I said, I think it's so nice when there can be a connection to family or tradition in someone's name.
> 
> youngwife, I don't really know much about hypnobirthing. Is it just a way to manage the pain? Or is it supposed to help you be able to deliver vaginally as well? Sounds interesting.

Hi hun i found this which explains it clearer than i would have! from my understanding its not exactly to help you deliver vaginaly.. its to help you deliver calmly and peacefully and usualy because of the techqniques etc the result is a vaginal delivery. some people still do this and need assistance in labour but it reduces the risk of the mother needing these interventions




> What is HypnoBirthing&#65533;?
> 
> HypnoBirthing&#65533; is a complete birth education programme, that teaches simple but specific self hypnosis, relaxation and breathing techniques for a better birth.
> 
> HypnoBirthing&#65533; is much more than just self hypnosis or hypnotherapy for childbirth.
> 
> With HypnoBirthing&#65533;, you'll discover that severe pain does not have to be an accompaniment of labour
> You'll learn how to release the fears and anxieties you may currently have about giving birth, and how to overcome previous traumatic births
> HypnoBirthing&#65533; lets you discover and experience the joy and magic of birth - rather than the horrific ordeal everyone else seems hell-bent on telling you about
> Most importantly, you'll learn how to put yourself back in control of your birth - rather than blindly turning your birthing experience over to your doctor or midwife.
> 
> HypnoBirthing&#65533; doesn't mean you'll be in a trance or a sleep. Rather, you'll be able to chat, and be and in good spirits - totally relaxed, but fully in control. You'll always be aware of what is happening to you, and around you.
> 
> HypnoBirthing&#65533; doesn't require any particular belief system, or prior experience. Some of our mums (and especially their husbands!) have been very sceptical at first - until they experience it for themselves.
> 
> In fact, the more sceptical they are to start with, the more evangelical they are when they discover the power of HypnoBirthing&#65533;.
> 
> Just imagine welcoming each surge! Feeling peaceful... relaxing... and even smiling as your baby comes closer to you!
> 
> In short, HypnoBirthing&#65533; allows you to experience birth in an atmosphere of calm relaxation, free of the fear and tension that prevents the birthing muscles of your body from functioning as Nature intended them to

_https://www.hypnobirthing.co.uk/what_is_hypnobirthing.shtml_


----------



## Pezkin

Pielette that is amazing that you had a home birth for your first! I think I would have been far too worried about something going wrong - in fact it did, so in a way I guess it was a good job I was at a maternity unit - but I think home births must be wondeful. Good luck for your next, and I am sure after what happened last time you'll be plenty prepared to keep hydrated and enjoy the after-birth as you visualise it to be!

Youngwife I'm liking the sound of that CD already. I'm like you and not overly confident in myself after Harrison's birth either so I really do hope my attitude changes and I become more positive. I think once I meet with the consultant to discuss it all I will feel more prepared too. I think it is slightly more scary for us as we have had babies close together, but my midwife has reassured me that it should definately be possible to go for a VBAC if that's the route I want to take. It'll be good for us to keep in touch as we do the hypnotherapy and see how we get on! :)


----------



## Pielette

Funnily enough it was my hypno birthing practitioner who inspired me to have a home birth - she was pregnant too and gave birth about a month before me, and it was only as we were discussing her choices that I got thinking about it. I was nervous about talking to DH but he was open-minded and when we looked at all the research we felt we'd made the right decision. The best thing it all did for me was to take the fear out of it. I wasn't scared at all, just excited and couldn't wait to experience it. It's weird because I'd never had confidence in myself like that.

I'd really recommend the hypno birthing for giving you confidence and helping you to be positive. It did wonders for me!


----------



## blessedmomma

DH and i have talked about having a home birth. all of mine have been in the hospital so far. dont get me wrong, the hospitals where i live are amazing and i really love them. i have always been able to labor however i like. i have had some complications with some of my pregnancies/labors so i like already being there. i had a surgery on my cervix after my 4th baby that shortened it, so my 5th and 6th labors were very fast. 5th was a couple hours and 6th was 1 hr 9 mins. this is my main reason for considering a home birth if we are blessed again. i almost didnt make it to the hospital last time. when i got there my water before they got me in the room and i was 9cm the first time they checked me.

if i could have just stayed home it would have probably been a little less hectic than rushing to the hospital. the problem is our insurance doesnt cover midwives for a home birth so it would be completely unassisted.


----------



## Skadi

I would have loved a home birth but I guess that is just not in the cards for me. Before I gave birth I had also planned on going with a midwife rather than an obstetrician for my second. I guess that isn't happening either.

Feeling kind of down, we had a huge fight about a month ago and we haven't even DTD once since my last AF visit although things are smoothed over. I also go back to work in 2 months and haven't gotten daycare sorted.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, sorry to hear about your fight, but I'm glad that its all sorted out now. :hugs:

Also, I'm sorry you weren't able to have the birth you wanted, but Keira was just WAY to eager to meet you! :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs::hugs::hugs:skadi- i used to work outside my home up til i was 6 mos pregnant with #3. daycare was so hard :( choosing a good one, affording it, etc etc etc. i hope you find a nice one soon! whats up with DH????


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for the intro to hypnobirthing, ladies. Some of the techniques sound similar to some things they taught us in our prenatal class. They just touched on things like relaxation techniques and different ways to breath. It was helpful for sure. 

I'm not sure I could ever do a home birth. At least not while we're renting. This place is pretty small, and I wouldn't enjoy having such a small space to walk around in (I did MANY laps around the maternity ward in the early stages of labour!), plus our landlords and their kids live right upstairs. It just doesn't feel like _our_ home, if you know what I mean. I like the idea of a home birth, but I'm not sure it would work for me in practice.

Skadi, so sorry your fight has interfered with TTC. Glad things are better now, and I wish you lots of luck on the daycare hunt.

Spiffy, I've posted one of my poems over in my journal if you'd like to read it. There's a link in my sig. (You all can read it if you want, didn't mean to sound like only Spiffy could read it... Ha!)


----------



## Pielette

Sorry to hear you guys have fought skadi :hugs: I hated when we would have a cross word or two and then the last thing either of us would want to do is DTD, but you still want to conceive so badly. Glad it's sorted now, maybe you could have a date night? 

Daycare seems to be a big problem. It's just so expensive, I can't believe what my friends are paying for it :nope: I know I'm very fortunate to be a SAHM for the foreseeable future.

I would feel the same about that too Harley. We now have a very definite deadline of when we need to get out of our flat, I really hope we find something soon :wacko:

We're going to a concert tonight, to see Emeli Sande :happydance: It's at the royal Albert hall in London. I'm very excited! My mum is looking after the monkey.


----------



## Pezkin

Skadi, sorry to hear about the fight with your OH. I hope everything smooths over soon - these things often do! Good luck with the child care as well, it's so daunting isn't it. I was quite late sorting Harrison's too. Book a few visits - you'll know which place will suit you all best when you see it :) 

Pielette is right too - it is insanely expensive! Most of my wages go towards childcare, and I'm lucky as my OH has him a lot when he is on late shifts. I'll be a SAHM once number 2 arrives as we simply couldn't afford two to go in.

Enjoy your concert Pielette! :)

Our biggest news at the moment is - and get this - we have RATS in our house!!! At first I thought it was mice. Our cat found another home a few weeks ago (he wasn't a fan of Harrison, bless him) and over the last week we kept hearing gnawing under the stairs. Laid a few mouse traps but nothing. Then I found a half-eaten potato in the cupboard. Last night was the worst. The gnawing was loud in the kitchen, my OH went in while I stood at the top of the stairs listening out and the thing ran up the stairs and past me into the bathroom! I was so shocked I shouted out, woke Harrison who was then hysterical. We couldn't find the thing anywhere! 

We've gone out and bought proper rat traps now - I feel horrible, I hate hate hate killing things but I just cannot risk having them around with Harrison here. We're calling the council to help us out tomorrow too. I can't believe this! Believe me we are not dirty people - the house is always clean, just a bit messy from Harrison's stuff, I just don't know what's attracted them here?! Next door have chickens and feed out a lot - maybe that? Ughhh!


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> Pielette that is amazing that you had a home birth for your first! I think I would have been far too worried about something going wrong - in fact it did, so in a way I guess it was a good job I was at a maternity unit - but I think home births must be wondeful. Good luck for your next, and I am sure after what happened last time you'll be plenty prepared to keep hydrated and enjoy the after-birth as you visualise it to be!
> 
> Youngwife I'm liking the sound of that CD already. I'm like you and not overly confident in myself after Harrison's birth either so I really do hope my attitude changes and I become more positive. I think once I meet with the consultant to discuss it all I will feel more prepared too. I think it is slightly more scary for us as we have had babies close together, but my midwife has reassured me that it should definately be possible to go for a VBAC if that's the route I want to take. It'll be good for us to keep in touch as we do the hypnotherapy and see how we get on! :)

i agree i am abit more worried with the whole close gap! its nice to hear vbac is possible though you hear ppl say about if u wait 2 yrs u have a better chance of vbac but then some ppl who wait 10 yrs dont get a vbac so it really does depend!! we need to be confident in our selves as women!! i really hope it works for you!!


----------



## youngwife20

Tonight.. is not a good night.. My mums just gone to meet up with my dad after being broken up for 3 years.. ( he physicicaly abused me and punished me my whole life. and mentaly abused my mum ( and hit her once when he was trying to hit me and she got in the way.. and financialy abused her.. anyway lifes been fine without him.. now shes lonely i gues and she said there only just meeting up. hes already been clingy and asking her were she is all hours of the day.. and he wants to meet me which i wont.. hes just a using asshole. :( she was ment to be seeing him yesturday but we had guest so i thought that was the end of it until she said " ok wish me luck im going" .. she asked me how i felt about it i said " exes are exes for a reason" and she said " does that mean i cant just meet him for a meal".. i said do what makes you happy shes going through alot.. kidney failure having dialysis 3 times a week etc.. i think she just wants something but i dont know what.. i gues because its been so long she only remembers the good him.. argh.


----------



## ChezTunes

Youngwife - That must be so hard for you. :hugs: I really respect that you have let her decide that if it makes her happy, then go for it - even if you're not happy with the decision yourself. Sounds like she's been through a lot and as long as she knows that you are not happy to meet up with him, then what she does is her choice. It must be horrible that something that used to be so wrong could be just what she needs right now. I guess all she can do is let him have that "one more chance." 

I do totally agree that exes are exes for a reason. Maybe she just needs a friend, a familiar face that she can lean on for the moment. You're an adult now, you have your own growing family, and I bet she's just feeling a little lonely. All you can do it be there for her.

Stick to your guns if you don't want to meet him. I'm sure she understands. The last thing you need right now is the stress and hurt from the past brought up. I hope that he has changed and that he doesn't cause any more hurt. :flow:


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Pez... Rats? I think I would be out of the house if we had that problem. It's one thing that really creeps me out! I cringe when I see them on "I'm A Celebrity..." :haha: I'm ok, if I can see them and know _exactly _where they are... but in the dark, or just hearing them... I couldn't cope! :nope:

The chicken feed does sound like a cause for concern tbh. DF's mum had a rat problem in her shed because of the dog food bowl outside. DF's brother had to re-home the dog when he moved in with his OH and there's not been a problem since.


----------



## Pezkin

Youngwife - I'm sorry you are having to go through that! It must be a lot to take in and handle when you are pregnant and of course have a LO to look after as well. I feel sorry for your mum as well :( She sounds as though she did really well to stay apart for 3 years. I really hope that she doesn't experience all of that abuse again. Poor you. Stay strong!

Chez - I know! I used to have pet rats, which were great, so I don't mind them so much, but it's freaking me out thinking that these could bite Harrison in the night or something. I know that chances of that happening are probably so low. But still. I just cannot believe it has happened. We live in a small terraced house, so I am presuming the neighbours either side of us must have them too but they both have cats - so maybe they are all camping here where it is safer! Ughhh! Hopefully we'll catch a couple tonight?! It's just so nasty!


----------



## youngwife20

Chez- thanks so much for responding. i just feel like i have neooen to talk to as my friends no nothing about this. and my husband is very understanding, but its nice to talk to women.a nd ur so right i think it is that i have my own family now. xx


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> Youngwife - I'm sorry you are having to go through that! It must be a lot to take in and handle when you are pregnant and of course have a LO to look after as well. I feel sorry for your mum as well :( She sounds as though she did really well to stay apart for 3 years. I really hope that she doesn't experience all of that abuse again. Poor you. Stay strong!
> 
> Chez - I know! I used to have pet rats, which were great, so I don't mind them so much, but it's freaking me out thinking that these could bite Harrison in the night or something. I know that chances of that happening are probably so low. But still. I just cannot believe it has happened. We live in a small terraced house, so I am presuming the neighbours either side of us must have them too but they both have cats - so maybe they are all camping here where it is safer! Ughhh! Hopefully we'll catch a couple tonight?! It's just so nasty!

thank u so much xx i really hope he has changed xx


----------



## youngwife20

Update,, i thought they are taking it slow but no " coincidently" all there couple old friends are at the resturant with them that they went too..for goodness sake. and she said " he didnt plan this".. right they havent seen these ppl since they were together and they coincidently are at this place!.. this is not going slow and why would they do this the first time they met in 3 yrs.. i just havent got the energy for this x


----------



## ChezTunes

I secretly had a pet rat when I was about 13... :haha: Had to give it away to my friend when my mom found out! :rofl: How I thought I could keep him without her finding out, I'll never know... :dohh: It's the "wild" ones I dislike.

Well, today has just been terrible for us. DF had a message from his brother this morning saying his Nain (what us Welsh call our grandmothers, pronounced like the number "9") was in hospital, in ICU. So after trying to get hold of his older brother to see if he was heading up, so he could get a lift up there with him, he couldn't get hold of him... He ended up getting a lift off my stepdad and then after spending all day there, 5 minutes before getting home they got called back as she took a turn for the worse. I had a phone call from DF at 8:15PM saying that sadly, she passed away at 7:15, before he got back there - it's 30min drive. I've only met her 2 or 3 times but love hearing stories about what a strong minded woman she's been all her life. She one of those ladies who everyone knows, iykwim. She was a great-great grandmother!! They're a big family, and although they're not close (some of them don't even get on) they have come together today. DF's mum was all the way in Newcastle working and has been travelling back all day today (8+ hour round trip, her OH drove all the way to pick her up) and did not make it to say goodbye and I just feel so sorry for her. She missed DD's birth and didn't meet her for a week because she's a merchandiser and works all over the UK and Ireland... Oh, I bet she hates her job right now! I cried on the phone to DF when he told me. He can't wait to get back and give me "the biggest hug I've ever had" and I just can't wait to see him :cry: 

Sorry for the depressing update but I needed somewhere to let it out... FB isn't quite the place as there might be family memebers who don't know the bad news yet! :flow:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Harley, that was a beautiful poem. Sinc emy own mother mother passed away many years ago, I can relate to your feelings. Actually today would have been her birthday. :flower:

Youngwife, I'm so sorry to hear about this whole situation with your father. That has to be hard on you. I hope your mom does what's best for you and her.

As for me, I'm patiently waiting until tomorrow mornign when I'll be 10 dpo and testing! Wish me luck!

And since I don't have a parenting journal to post in, I'll just post one of my poems here. :)

*The Color of My Wings*

Though I'm just a fading moth,
Please take a look and see,
So that I'll know,
Before I go,
That you'll remember me.
You may not think I'm beautiful.
My colors can't be seen.
The browns you knew,
Aren't really true.
I'm red, and blue, and green.
So when you see my shadowed wings,
Fade against the sky,
Shed a tear:
You've lost a peer.

For I was a butterfly.​


----------



## ChezTunes

Sorry, Youngwife - I didn't see your reply before I posted. I hope you're ok... Try keep your mind off of it for the night. You're right, you don't need this right now. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- :hugs: praying for you and DF and the fam :cry:

young- oh my hun!!!! hope you cope through all of that. what a mess! i would be sick to my stomach about what could happen. :hugs:

pez- rats yuck! i had a mouse in an old house when i was big and preggo with my second baby. i kept our vacuum cleaner in the attached garage and it hitched a ride in one day. my oldesst was 1 and of course left little crumbs from her snacks everywhere so he had plenty to get fat on. i became obsessed with catching that stupid mouse :blush: i stayed up all hours of the night for about 2 months til i finally did away with the humane traps and set a snap trap down. best thing i ever did lol! we also had a couple mice here in our new house when we first moved in and i wasnt playing. with 4 kids and 1 on the way i snapped their butts real fast. ew gives me heeby jeebies just thinking about them. 

spiffy- love that poem! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

This thread got really serious very quickly. Rats, abusive relationships, death in the family, being reminded of departed loved ones... I just want to give everyone huge hugs right now!

Thank you, Spiffy. Your poem is great. Gave me some little chills up my spine, actually. Way to patiently wait for testing day, too! I hope you are "rewarded" with an early BFP.


----------



## blessedmomma

:yipee::yipee::yipee:MONDAY IS ONLY A FEW HOURS AWAY SPIFFY!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Pielette

Oh youngwife, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this :hugs: I would say you'd be best off distancing yourself but you can't do that, it's your mum. I can't believe how much you've both been through. I guess the only thing you can do is be there for her but keep trying to warn her. It's not as bad but in my situation, I do feel grateful because my mum is so strong and I know she would never go back to my father. It must be as helpless for you as having a child who's determined to keep dating someone awful. I wish I had some advice for you, but I guess all I can offer is hugs :hugs:

Pez, oh my God, rats! I used to keep mice so I do like them, but I must add that I like clean mice and rats! Can you not call someone out to deal with them? I don't think I would have the stomach for it :nope: You can't have wild rats in your home!

Oh chez I'm so sorry for your family's loss :hugs: We lost my nan in February this year, my last living grandparent and we loved her to bits. You know it's funny because I always found the whole concept of 'they had a good innings' bizarre. My nan lived until almost 88 but it made it harder to lose her, because she was such a major part of my life. I feel very grateful that she got to meet my little boy, she adored him. Thinking of your family, I really hope you can all find strength in being together :hugs:

That poem is beautiful spiffy! I love it :flower: Ooh, testing today! Very excited for you, can't wait for an update!

As for me, all is good. We had a great time at the concert last night, she is absolutely amazing live and it was lovely to be out just the two of us, we don't get to do it often. My mum is great with Noah so whenever she's with him I have complete peace of mind. 

DH has got the day off today and we might go and do some Christmas shopping, we haven't done anything yet!


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffy - I really loved that poem :flower: Cannot wait for some testing news, hoping for that BFP!

Harley - It did get serious didn't it... :hugs: Hoping some BFP's will brighten up the mood again today :winkwink:

Blessed - Thank you! :hugs:

Pie - Glad you enjoyed your night out. It's great that your mum is so good with Noah. Makes leaving them much easier knowing they're in great, loving hands!

So glad DF has Wednesday & Thursday off this week :) Sadly one day will be spent looking for a suit as DF doesn't have one, he's never needed one - working in a chicken factory - and he's only ever been to 2 funerals and that was when he was a boy! He's coping well, but he said it doesn't feel real yet. I think the funeral will bring that "closure" if that's the right word. 

In good news: 5 more sleeps until our private scan. :happydance: I'm feeling a tiny bit nervous about it because of my "extra fluff" :haha: and I don't want to be either judged or patronised about it. I guess it's because it's a new experience, and I don't know how many "above average weight" women go for private scans! :shrug: Oh, well... I'm still excited and hope baby co-operates right away so it's done and dusted and we can go shopping! :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Harley Quinn

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Wooooooohoooooo!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:

Look at that beautiful line! You guys are really giving me hope about this 10dpo testing...

Congratulations! Yay, yay, yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Harley!

And just because it's never quite real until you see it on a Frer... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







11-12-12 (10dpo).jpg
File size: 78.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Yay Spiffy!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Pielette

Oh spiffy I'm so so happy for you! Woohoo for 10dpo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What's your due date based on LMP? Must be pretty close to mine :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! 10 dpo is the lucky day this month! :haha:

Pie, my due date is July 26th, one day before DH's birthday! :flower:

So I just called and made my first OB appointment, and thankfully the OB I wanted was still taking new patients. My appointment is January 8th, which seems like forever from now. Thankfully the Christmas season will make it go a little quicker. :)


----------



## Pielette

Ooh I'm about a week before you on 17th :flower: It's so exciting! 

I haven't got an appointment with a midwife yet, I called on Thursday and it says it takes 4-7 days for them to get back to you. I'm kind of hoping I don't get the same one I had last time because she scared the living daylights out of DH when I collapsed, saying she thought I had eclampsia and that it was life or death.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, you don't get to pick your midwife?

Okay ladies, I sort of have a confession to make. :blush: I actually took a test at 7 dpo, but felt kind of embarassed for breaking down so early, so I kept it to myself, but now that I go back and look at that test, I think there was the faintest of lines. Does anyone else see what I mean? If you don't see anything, it's okay, since I'm already sure I'm pregnant :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







11-9-12 (7dpo).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pielette

Haha you naughty girl! :haha: I can't say I'm surprised since I told myself I would make it to 14dpo. Yeah right!

I think I can see something extremely faint actually. It's just a hint. But then that was only three days ago :thumbup:

No I don't get to pick my midwife, we're just allocated one. I had two at my birth and the other was the head of the home birthing team and she was amazing, I would love it if I got her. Shame we can't make a request!


----------



## Skadi

Thanks ladies. :) We finally DTD but I'm fairly certain we missed my fertile period. Oh well.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The reason I was wondering if anyone else could see the super faint line is because I felt like implantation happened at 6 dpo in the morning. So if I got a very faint positive at 7 dpo, that would make sense with my suspected implantation date. :flower:

Pie, that sucks that you can't choose. I just picked a random OB last time, because Dr. Brown, my sister-in-law's OB was booked. She and several of her friends have used Dr. Brown and they just go on and on about what a good doctor she is, so I was happy to get in as her patient this time around. :)

Skadi, sorry to hear that you may have missed O this month, but I'm happy to hear that you and DH are back to DTD. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pez, I think your rat situation just inspired me! I've been thinking about how I want to tell DH when he gets home from work, and I was thinking about the rats, and somehow that led to my idea. :haha: When DH get's home I'm going to put on a disgusted face and say, "Oh my gosh, Babe. You have to go see what I found in the bathroom this morning." And then I'm going to leave my Frer sitting on the counter. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. been a busy few days for us.. 

Spiffy congrats sweetie.. so happy for you.. wow jan is a ways away lol.. hope im annoncing my own bfp at that time :)

So all is well here.. dd is sick but feeling better, 24 hour thing it looks like.. but our weather has been crazy.. on sat it was 76, sun 28, and today it has been snowing.. 

Bryce will be 9 months in 3 days.. and friday we go to the drs for his checkup.. should be fun.. not much longer and i will be joing in :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance::happydance::happydance:SPIFFY!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

im soooooo happy for you!!! :cloud9: do you have a due date yet??? its so dark you could have tested days ago. i knew i should have urged you more :haha: i do see it at 7dpo :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks!

My due date is July 26th. :cloud9:

And yes, I could have easily tested on Saturday or Sunday, but I couldn't have done it without DH knowing (he always frowns on my early testing :haha:)


----------



## blessedmomma

what a lovely day :cloud9: all these bfp's are making me broody lol. if only my cycle would start back up :-k

skadi- im sorry hun. at least you are dtd again. hopefully it will work out next month :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> I secretly had a pet rat when I was about 13... :haha: Had to give it away to my friend when my mom found out! :rofl: How I thought I could keep him without her finding out, I'll never know... :dohh: It's the "wild" ones I dislike.
> 
> Well, today has just been terrible for us. DF had a message from his brother this morning saying his Nain (what us Welsh call our grandmothers, pronounced like the number "9") was in hospital, in ICU. So after trying to get hold of his older brother to see if he was heading up, so he could get a lift up there with him, he couldn't get hold of him... He ended up getting a lift off my stepdad and then after spending all day there, 5 minutes before getting home they got called back as she took a turn for the worse. I had a phone call from DF at 8:15PM saying that sadly, she passed away at 7:15, before he got back there - it's 30min drive. I've only met her 2 or 3 times but love hearing stories about what a strong minded woman she's been all her life. She one of those ladies who everyone knows, iykwim. She was a great-great grandmother!! They're a big family, and although they're not close (some of them don't even get on) they have come together today. DF's mum was all the way in Newcastle working and has been travelling back all day today (8+ hour round trip, her OH drove all the way to pick her up) and did not make it to say goodbye and I just feel so sorry for her. She missed DD's birth and didn't meet her for a week because she's a merchandiser and works all over the UK and Ireland... Oh, I bet she hates her job right now! I cried on the phone to DF when he told me. He can't wait to get back and give me "the biggest hug I've ever had" and I just can't wait to see him :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the depressing update but I needed somewhere to let it out... FB isn't quite the place as there might be family memebers who don't know the bad news yet! :flow:

im so sorry for your loss hun how sad !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx il be thinking of u all xx


----------



## youngwife20

SPIFFY- hugeeee congrats hun!! you did it!!


----------



## youngwife20

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies.. been a busy few days for us..
> 
> Spiffy congrats sweetie.. so happy for you.. wow jan is a ways away lol.. hope im annoncing my own bfp at that time :)
> 
> So all is well here.. dd is sick but feeling better, 24 hour thing it looks like.. but our weather has been crazy.. on sat it was 76, sun 28, and today it has been snowing..
> 
> Bryce will be 9 months in 3 days.. and friday we go to the drs for his checkup.. should be fun.. not much longer and i will be joing in :)

Glad your dd is feeling better its not nice when our little ones r under the wheather x x


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> The reason I was wondering if anyone else could see the super faint line is because I felt like implantation happened at 6 dpo in the morning. So if I got a very faint positive at 7 dpo, that would make sense with my suspected implantation date. :flower:
> 
> Pie, that sucks that you can't choose. I just picked a random OB last time, because Dr. Brown, my sister-in-law's OB was booked. She and several of her friends have used Dr. Brown and they just go on and on about what a good doctor she is, so I was happy to get in as her patient this time around. :)
> 
> Skadi, sorry to hear that you may have missed O this month, but I'm happy to hear that you and DH are back to DTD. :flower:

what does implantation feel like?


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Pez, I think your rat situation just inspired me! I've been thinking about how I want to tell DH when he gets home from work, and I was thinking about the rats, and somehow that led to my idea. :haha: When DH get's home I'm going to put on a disgusted face and say, "Oh my gosh, Babe. You have to go see what I found in the bathroom this morning." And then I'm going to leave my Frer sitting on the counter. :flower:


awww let us know how he reacts!


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Chez, so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:
> 
> Harley, that was a beautiful poem. Sinc emy own mother mother passed away many years ago, I can relate to your feelings. Actually today would have been her birthday. :flower:
> 
> Youngwife, I'm so sorry to hear about this whole situation with your father. That has to be hard on you. I hope your mom does what's best for you and her.
> 
> As for me, I'm patiently waiting until tomorrow mornign when I'll be 10 dpo and testing! Wish me luck!
> 
> And since I don't have a parenting journal to post in, I'll just post one of my poems here. :)
> 
> *The Color of My Wings*
> 
> Though I'm just a fading moth,
> Please take a look and see,
> So that I'll know,
> Before I go,
> That you'll remember me.
> You may not think I'm beautiful.
> My colors can't be seen.
> The browns you knew,
> Aren't really true.
> I'm red, and blue, and green.
> So when you see my shadowed wings,
> Fade against the sky,
> Shed a tear:
> You've lost a peer.
> 
> For I was a butterfly.​


thank you hun and your poem is beautiful! and my mum said that after meeting him and realising hes not changed one bit she doesnt think she will ever get back with him properly like move in with him etc. but she said she might go on a date with him again.. im okay with that i think xx


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> Sorry, Youngwife - I didn't see your reply before I posted. I hope you're ok... Try keep your mind off of it for the night. You're right, you don't need this right now. :hugs:

Thanks so much! it was a rough night i was sooo over emotional and had an argument with my mum which i wish i didnt.. but i just had to tell her how i felt.. but were okay today.. i suddenly felt really depressed i think the whole situation brings so much emotions out when i thought i had got over it. but i feel better today and will just leave my mum to do what she think is best. i iknow she is a smart woman and she wont let him walk over him again.. she knows how i feel which im glad about but i also dont want to argue with her about him as thats to much time spent thinking about him! xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> chez- :hugs: praying for you and DF and the fam :cry:
> 
> young- oh my hun!!!! hope you cope through all of that. what a mess! i would be sick to my stomach about what could happen. :hugs:
> 
> pez- rats yuck! i had a mouse in an old house when i was big and preggo with my second baby. i kept our vacuum cleaner in the attached garage and it hitched a ride in one day. my oldesst was 1 and of course left little crumbs from her snacks everywhere so he had plenty to get fat on. i became obsessed with catching that stupid mouse :blush: i stayed up all hours of the night for about 2 months til i finally did away with the humane traps and set a snap trap down. best thing i ever did lol! we also had a couple mice here in our new house when we first moved in and i wasnt playing. with 4 kids and 1 on the way i snapped their butts real fast. ew gives me heeby jeebies just thinking about them.
> 
> spiffy- love that poem! :flower:

thank you!! i fee alot better about the whole thing now xx


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> This thread got really serious very quickly. Rats, abusive relationships, death in the family, being reminded of departed loved ones... I just want to give everyone huge hugs right now!
> 
> Thank you, Spiffy. You're poem is great. Gave me some little chills up my spine, actually. Way to patiently wait for testing day, too! I hope you are "rewarded" with an early BFP.

sorry for making it propper serious thats me all out of seriousness lol xxx and hugs to you back  i think the rats are the most serious of them all! scary things they are  xx x


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Oh youngwife, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this :hugs: I would say you'd be best off distancing yourself but you can't do that, it's your mum. I can't believe how much you've both been through. I guess the only thing you can do is be there for her but keep trying to warn her. It's not as bad but in my situation, I do feel grateful because my mum is so strong and I know she would never go back to my father. It must be as helpless for you as having a child who's determined to keep dating someone awful. I wish I had some advice for you, but I guess all I can offer is hugs :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, all is good. We had a great time at the concert last night, she is absolutely amazing live and it was lovely to be out just the two of us, we don't get to do it often. My mum is great with Noah so whenever she's with him I have complete peace of mind.
> 
> DH has got the day off today and we might go and do some Christmas shopping, we haven't done anything yet!


Thanks so much for understanding thats exactly how it is! and i actualy now think them meeting was a positive because she realises he is still the same looser he was when he left.. he has not improved himself at all! i havent done much xmas shopping either! we have 3 birthdays before xmas hubbys on weds mums on 6th dec and mine on 18th dec so got all birthday prezzies out the way working on xmas soon! lol and glad you had fun at the concert . my mum has my daughter once a week for the night now she is sleeping through woohoo!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'll definately let you know how DH reacts. :)

Youngwife, for me implantation felt like the slightly uncomfortable feeling I get just as my AF cramps are starting to set in.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffynoodles said:


> Youngwife, for me implantation felt like the slightly uncomfortable feeling I get just as my AF cramps are starting to set in.

That is how I felt today.... Hmmmm.

I guess your UTI and uber bloating were indeed signs! Just goes to show we really should listen to our bodies. 

I'm not sure my dollar store cheapies are sensitive enough to detect a BFP at 10dpo, but I'll probably test then anyway. That's in three days!

And I can't see anything on the test from 7dpo, Spiffy. I'm terrible at seeing those super faint lines, especially in pictures. If I break down and test early, I'll be sure to take a pic to show all you ladies who have better trained eyes! Hee hee.


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- i tested at 10dpo with a dollar store test and got a bfp. with the next baby i tested at 9 dpo on a dollar store test and it turned bfp after the time limit, but the next day it was within the time limit so i knew for sure. i think if the baby implants early enough it will show up :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooooo! Harley I hope you did feel implantation today! I implanted on 6 dpo and got a good line at 10 dpo, so I think if you implanted at 7 dpo, you could still get a decent line by 10 dpo! Plus, my first line was on an internet cheapie, and I figure the dollar store tests can't be much worse. I got my first bfp on one of those last time. :thumbup:

And PLEASE post your pictures if you test! I swear, I can find the teeniest, tiniest hint of a line if it's there! And sometimes even when it's not! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! You changed your signature! Love it! I just have to chuckle when a ticker says "Only 256 days to go." Only? Ha!

Also, I changed my signature to include a link to all the BnB abbreviations, so if you are one of those people (like me) who gets confused by all the dpo, fmu, ebf, lingo - then you are welcome. :)


----------



## Pielette

Haha Harley that makes me laugh too, only 255 days to go! Hmm hope you did feel implantation :flower: I didn't feel it this time but I felt it when Noah implanted, I'm sure of it. It was a sharp twingy pain on and off for a couple of hours. 

Glad you guys are back to normal skadi :flower:

Can't wait to hear DH's reaction spiffy!

I'm off to see one of my best friends today and her girls, it's going to be a bit of a challenge for me to keep my mouth shut. DH told her that we were trying and she knows my cycles so I'm willing to bet she's wondering if I'm pregnant! It's not so much the lying today that will be difficult but the next couple of months cos I'm going to have to pretend that we're still trying :wacko:


----------



## ChezTunes

SPIFFY! :happydance: I just knew it. I _knew _this month would bring your :bfp: So happy for you! CONGRATULATIONS!! :flow:

Harley - I hope what you felt was implantation too! Bring on 10DPO... :flower:

Skadi - Glad you got to DTD even if you have missed O then at least you're back on track! :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Harley, I hope you felt implantation and get your BFP this month! 

Skadi, hopefully next month will be your month! Glad you're back on track again.

Pie, it is so hard to keep your mouth shut and not tell that you're pregnant! DH and I waited until 12 weeks to tell anyone with Sam and it was so hard and when we did finally tell everyone kept saying they knew we were pregnant! :haha: 

Spiffy, how did DH react to the test???

AFM, still no AF! :growlmad: And I've taken multiple tests and all negative! MIL thinks that it is due to stress...I don't think so but maybe. I don't feel overly stressed but maybe I am! :cry: Ever since moving back to CA we have been insanely busy and maybe that is causing me stress. Who know?! I just wanna be back to normal and thinking about it makes me even more sad. I am going next month though to get blood work done to make sure that all my hormones are normal and hopefully get things going!

Does anyone know of anything to help regulate your period? 

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower: Sorry to go on and be depressing!


----------



## lilrojo

Haking i think its normal for them to take some time to regulate out.. i wouldnt be too worried yet.. :) stress can def delay your period, but maybe your sickness delayed ovulation so that is delaying af.. Just relax and quit looking for it everyday.. sending hugs your way.. it will show up..

Hope your all well.. im due for af in 2 days.. then im 4 weeks from my last one before ttc starts.. so yay.. 5 weeks :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Haking - Maybe that did put you under some stress, enough to make your cycle longer. Thats tend to happen sometimes and we only tend realise when we're TTC which makes it so disheartening! :hugs: I hope she shows for you soon. Just relax and TRY not to stress about where the :witch: is and she may just show. FX'd for you! Sorry I can't help with anything to regulate them. I bet it's just a longer cycle... As hard as that is when AF is all you want/need in order to get a BFP! As odd as it'd sound to someone outside this thread... I hope you get AF soon! :winkwink:

Rojo - 5 weeks and counting! I really hope you catch that egg first try... FX'd for your BFP early next year!! :flow:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I can't believe I forgot to tell you how DH reacted! So when he got home I told him he had to go look at what I found in the bathroom, and so, of course, he says, "Is it a bug?" I just kind of made some sort of noncommital sound, and so he went into the bathroom and immediately he started yelling, "WHOA! WHOA! OH MY GOSH!" And then he came out of the bathroom with a big old grin and then said, "_That's_ how you choose to tell me?" :haha: And then he hugged me for a while and then turned to DD and said, "Alia, are you excited to meet your sisters?" (He still thinks we're going to have twins, and now he's convinced they're going to be girls :dohh:)

Haking, sorry to hear that AF is MIA. I had a long 50 day cycle before my periods became regular again, and a few of the other girls here have had one bizarre long cycle, too, so I guess it's more common than we know. I hope you either get a bfp or AF soon!

Rojo, with Christmas and Thanksgiving, hopefully those next five weeks just fly by!

Harley, are you waiting until 10 dpo to test? I'm really crossing my fingers that you'll be joining Pie and me this month! :) Also, what happened to your Fertility Friend chart? This may sound lame, but I was having fun watching your temps with you. :blush:


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, girls. I am starting to feel a little bit better knowing that it is normal. It just sucks when you are TTC! Ugh. Otherwise I'd probably be thrilled to not have AF! :haha:

On a positive note though, Sam started walking this weekend! :happydance: I am so proud of my little monkey! He was walking around the coffee table as he normally does and then saw one of the dogs laying down and decided he would go walk to him! I am so glad I got to see it. We have been practicing a lot the past few days and I think he will be 100% by Thanksgiving! 

Spiffy, that is so funny that DH thinks that you are gonna have twin girls! :haha: 

Rojo, time should fly by now that the holidays are around the corner! I hope you get your BFP first month :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- that is so cute! so are the twins names gonna match or be different :winkwink:

haking- i hope your cycle regulates :wacko: so bonkers!

rojo- its getting so close :hugs: your very patient

i woke up feeling like af was gonna start. i woke up at 3am and never fell back to sleep. im all crampy and emotional :blush: thank heaven for an understanding DH


----------



## Pielette

HAKing that's rubbish, sorry you're having to wait for AF :nope: I had a stupidly long cycle as well and it pretty much drove me round the bend :dohh: To be honest I think the only thing that can regulate your cycles is going on birth control and obviously you don't want to do that! Unfortunately I think the only thing you can do is try to relax. I also tried DTD to bring it on, it didn't work that time but it has in the past.

That's amazing that Sam is walking! I've still got a lazy bones over here who prefers to walk around holding onto my fingers :haha:

5 weeks to go rojo that's great! I bet it'll go quicker than you think :flower:

I second that Harley, I like watching your temps too :haha:

Aw spiffy that is adorable! And so cute that he thinks you're having twin girls. He would definitely be outnumbered! How are you feeling?

Chez not long till the scan :happydance: How are you doing? And you pez?

Well I can confirm that my best friend now knows I'm pregnant :haha: It was just going to be too difficult to keep up the pretence because we literally share everything, she knew I was due for AF this weekend. She's so excited, our families are really close, she was maid of honour and her husband was best man at our wedding.


----------



## Pielette

That's rubbish blessed, I can't stand it when I wake up in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep.

Do you still feel like AF is on the way?


----------



## blessedmomma

i do. im having cramps off and on. today is my birthday and i was really upset at first that it may start today, but then i figured nothing i can do so im fine with it if it does. at least cycles will be back :)


----------



## Pielette

It'll be great if it does!


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- i bet its a load off telling your best friend you are preggo. at least now you dont have to hide anything.

if we ever get pregnant again we wont tell for a while. we wont lie to anyone, no one asks, but it will be a few months. we get rude comments sometimes :wacko: we dont want to spoil the joy. our last baby we didnt say anything for a while.


----------



## HAKing

Blessed, will this be your first cycle since having your DS? I thought I remembered you saying that you breastfed him. Are you still?

Pie, your LO will be walking soon! Sam was always holding onto my hands to walk and would just sit down the minute that I tried to let go but I think that something just clicked and he got it. I was kinda worrying that he was taking a while to walk but they all do it on their own schedule.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake: I hope AF shows up so you can start TTC for real, just maybe not today! My friend irl is also bfing still keeps thinking she feels little signs but then it ends up being nothing. I hope _something_ happens for both of you! As for the twins, :haha:, I don't think we could manage matching names since DH's big name requirement is that it has to have a good meaning behind it, which seriously limits our selections. Oh my goodness, if we actually end up having twins and especially twin girls, I would never hear the end of if from DH. :rofl:

Pie, I'm feeling pretty good actually. I have AF-type cramps, but I remember that very well from last time, so I'm taking it as a good sign that little bean in settling in nicely. I'm getting pretty tired in the evenings, but that started last week, so I'm getting used to the idea of 9pm bedtime again! Also, I had 6 internet cheapies left after yesterday, so I decided to just use one every day until they're gone so I can see the lines get darker, and today was indeed a little darker than yesterday! :happydance: When I've used them all up, I'll take a picture of my progression and put it on here so you ladies can see. :flower:

Haking, that's so exciting that Sam is walking! :) My Lo has been a little behind in most of her milestones, so she probably won't be walking fo a while yet. (She's not even close to crawling :dohh:) Although she did just get her two bottom teeth last week!

Oh, and as far as telling people, I already told four of my close friends. I just can't keep secretly very well. But we are going to wait until Christmas to tell our families.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. it def has been a hard wait.. when its sooo close but i do agree with the holidays it will fly by.. just get through one more month of nt to get to the trying.. time seems to be flying by the way it is.. bryce will be 9 months in 2 days.. and is crawling everywhere.. :)

HOpe your all well.. 

Spiffy fxed for twins lol :)


----------



## lalila0007

Wow - was out of town and just now able to log back in and catch up. You ladies are a busy bunch! Let's see how I do:

Chez - I'm sorry for your loss and hope you and your family are coming to some peace. 

Youngwife - I hope you're doing better with your parents and are getting the rest you need. Lord knows you don't need anything extra on your plate right now. 

Spiffy - YAY! CONGRATS! :) 

Pez - Rats. Eww. We had a mouse problem last spring and I was freaking out about there being mice in my house when I brought the baby home. After some poison and some traps, they either got smart or got dead!

Blessed - Happy Birthday!

Harley - you had asked earlier in the thread about whether or not AF has come back yet since Lilli has been born. I had some really heavy bleeding at 4 weeks postpartum that the doctor said was AF, but I'm not sure if it really was or if it was just more pp bleeding. Then I had a period for real in August and September (was 2 weeks late in September) and then have not had another one. I am currently 3 weeks late. I took a test last Friday and got a negative and I'll probably take another one this weekend. However, I have PCOS and I'm nursing so...there is no telling what's really going on.


----------



## blessedmomma

haking- im still bfing him. he eats at his naps so 2-3 times a day and off and on at night. we co-sleep so i dont know how much he eats at night. if af starts it would be my first pp af.

spiffy- mason isnt crawling either or even acting like he wants too. they all do it at their own time :flower: how amazing would it be if your DH was right!!!! 

still no af for me :nope:


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> i do. im having cramps off and on. today is my birthday and i was really upset at first that it may start today, but then i figured nothing i can do so im fine with it if it does. at least cycles will be back :)

HAPPPY BIRTHDAYY HUN XX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> pie- i bet its a load off telling your best friend you are preggo. at least now you dont have to hide anything.
> 
> if we ever get pregnant again we wont tell for a while. we wont lie to anyone, no one asks, but it will be a few months. we get rude comments sometimes :wacko: we dont want to spoil the joy. our last baby we didnt say anything for a while.

what kind of comments? i didnt tell anyone other than my mum till i was 4 months pregnant almost 5months. people give me a lecture about it being to soon and why didnt i wait and judging me.. its like im married my husband and i want another baby so what! next time i probs wont tell anyoen till babys born lol other than my mum x


----------



## youngwife20

lalila0007 said:


> Wow - was out of town and just now able to log back in and catch up. You ladies are a busy bunch! Let's see how I do:
> 
> Chez - I'm sorry for your loss and hope you and your family are coming to some peace.
> 
> Youngwife - I hope you're doing better with your parents and are getting the rest you need. Lord knows you don't need anything extra on your plate right now.
> 
> Spiffy - YAY! CONGRATS! :)
> 
> Pez - Rats. Eww. We had a mouse problem last spring and I was freaking out about there being mice in my house when I brought the baby home. After some poison and some traps, they either got smart or got dead!
> 
> Blessed - Happy Birthday!
> 
> Harley - you had asked earlier in the thread about whether or not AF has come back yet since Lilli has been born. I had some really heavy bleeding at 4 weeks postpartum that the doctor said was AF, but I'm not sure if it really was or if it was just more pp bleeding. Then I had a period for real in August and September (was 2 weeks late in September) and then have not had another one. I am currently 3 weeks late. I took a test last Friday and got a negative and I'll probably take another one this weekend. However, I have PCOS and I'm nursing so...there is no telling what's really going on.

thanks hun much better havent heard anything about him today thank goodness and i had a good night today hubby said i should go out and enjoy myself so i went and hand a few orange juices with a friend lol and got back at 11pm! late for me lol and really enjoyed just chating about normal stuff and havin a good night xx


----------



## youngwife20

my daughters 8 months old and still got no teeth? not 1? is that normal lol every baby i know has teeth by now.. but she has been crawling since 5 months old and standing and pulling her self up since 6 months. her teeth none r even pushing through yet i always think shes teething but no teeth so maybe shes not teething? unless babys can teeth abit before they come through?


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> I'll definately let you know how DH reacts. :)
> 
> Youngwife, for me implantation felt like the slightly uncomfortable feeling I get just as my AF cramps are starting to set in.

hmm just before i got a positive for pregnancy with blood test at 3 weeks pregnant i did have muscle cramps in my tummy but i didnt know what it was.. but this time i didnt feel anything this time u really are intouch with ur body!


----------



## youngwife20

HAKing said:


> Harley, I hope you felt implantation and get your BFP this month!
> 
> Skadi, hopefully next month will be your month! Glad you're back on track again.
> 
> Pie, it is so hard to keep your mouth shut and not tell that you're pregnant! DH and I waited until 12 weeks to tell anyone with Sam and it was so hard and when we did finally tell everyone kept saying they knew we were pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Spiffy, how did DH react to the test???
> 
> AFM, still no AF! :growlmad: And I've taken multiple tests and all negative! MIL thinks that it is due to stress...I don't think so but maybe. I don't feel overly stressed but maybe I am! :cry: Ever since moving back to CA we have been insanely busy and maybe that is causing me stress. Who know?! I just wanna be back to normal and thinking about it makes me even more sad. I am going next month though to get blood work done to make sure that all my hormones are normal and hopefully get things going!
> 
> Does anyone know of anything to help regulate your period?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. :flower: Sorry to go on and be depressing!

no clue how to regulate. but you can still get prego with ireguler periods i had a 40 day cycle before getting pregnant this time hun ( before baby af was clockwork) so you still have a ood chance. i think it wasnt a probblem for me because i was ntnp and wasnt charting etc and all that. maybe google "things to regulate periods" i know some ppl take the pill to regulate period but that will not benifit you ttc :( xx hope it regultates itself and hope u get to relax so ur not to stressed xx


----------



## youngwife20

20 Week Scan Tomorow <3 x x


----------



## blessedmomma

youngwife20 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> pie- i bet its a load off telling your best friend you are preggo. at least now you dont have to hide anything.
> 
> if we ever get pregnant again we wont tell for a while. we wont lie to anyone, no one asks, but it will be a few months. we get rude comments sometimes :wacko: we dont want to spoil the joy. our last baby we didnt say anything for a while.
> 
> what kind of comments? i didnt tell anyone other than my mum till i was 4 months pregnant almost 5months. people give me a lecture about it being to soon and why didnt i wait and judging me.. its like im married my husband and i want another baby so what! next time i probs wont tell anyoen till babys born lol other than my mum xClick to expand...

we have heard it all hun. we get comments for having so many and we get comments for having them so close in age. it used to get to me, but now not as much. once you get over the initial shock of someone saying something rude about one of your children (born or unborn) you just kind of expect it. i figure everyone else gets to raise their families the way they want, if we want to have 30 kids its no ones business. we started getting comments with the 4th so now we dont say anything right away. we joke about only telling people when we are in the hospital after the next (if there is one) baby is born lol. the funny thing is people who said rude things were actually mad at us for not saying something right away with the last baby :dohh: makes no sense!!! and recently DH's mom wasnt speaking to us. we had no idea why. DH finally found out she thought we were pregnant and hadnt told her. she is one who has made comments. DH told her we werent pregnant and we would tell her if we were. some grown people make me laugh! :wacko:

yay for 20 week scan! are you finding out gender???


----------



## HAKing

youngwife20 said:


> 20 Week Scan Tomorow <3 x x


YAY!!! :happydance: Are you finding out gender? Do you have a preference or a feeling as to what it may be? Obviously it doesn't matter but its always fun to guess.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffynoodles said:


> Harley, are you waiting until 10 dpo to test? I'm really crossing my fingers that you'll be joining Pie and me this month! :) Also, what happened to your Fertility Friend chart? This may sound lame, but I was having fun watching your temps with you. :blush:

Yes, I am waiting for 10 dpo. I have that day off of work, so that's nice. LOL! You guys are funny. My FF chart is still there. It's just the text link instead of the thumbnail link.



HAKing said:


> Harley, I hope you felt implantation and get your BFP this month!
> 
> Does anyone know of anything to help regulate your period?
> 
> On a positive note though, Sam started walking this weekend! :happydance

Thanks! And yay, Sam! So fun! I just love that I can actually hear the little pitter patter of Ozzy's feet now that he's walking. Such a precious sound.

As for regulating your cycles, I read about a liver cleanse diet in one of the fertility books I read when I was first TTC. It's pretty simple and short, and the idea behind it is that the liver's job is to help clean out extra "used" hormones from our bodies, so if you are kind and gentle to your liver then it will be better at processing hormones and you will have less excess and better balance. Here is a link to a four-day version of the diet.  I'm considering doing it next cycle (if there is one!).



youngwife20 said:


> my daughters 8 months old and still got no teeth? not 1? is that normal lol every baby i know has teeth by now.. but she has been crawling since 5 months old and standing and pulling her self up since 6 months. her teeth none r even pushing through yet i always think shes teething but no teeth so maybe shes not teething? unless babys can teeth abit before they come through?

Ozzy got his first tooth at 10 months, and he still only has two at almost 11 months! It's a bit later than most, but still within the norm.



blessedmomma said:


> we have heard it all hun. we get comments for having so many and we get comments for having them so close in age. it used to get to me, but now not as much. once you get over the initial shock of someone saying something rude about one of your children (born or unborn) you just kind of expect it. i figure everyone else gets to raise their families the way they want, if we want to have 30 kids its no ones business. we started getting comments with the 4th so now we dont say anything right away. we joke about only telling people when we are in the hospital after the next (if there is one) baby is born lol. t*he funny thing is people who said rude things were actually mad at us for not saying something right away with the last baby *:dohh: makes no sense!!! and recently DH's mom wasnt speaking to us. we had no idea why. DH finally found out she thought we were pregnant and hadnt told her. she is one who has made comments. DH told her we werent pregnant and we would tell her if we were. some grown people make me laugh! :wacko:

LOL. Sounds like they were mad that they couldn't have said rude things to you _earlier_! People are so funny sometimes.

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY! YAY! :dance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife, I'm excited to hear about your scan tomorrow! :happydance:

Harley, I feel like my life is now complete now that I can stalk your chart again! :rofl:

Ladies, the bloat is setting in! After a good meal, I look like I'm five months pregnant again! :blush: I should take a picture. It really is sad. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

well af hit me early.. boo but onto the last cycle before ttc.. :) just ups when we start so no problem with that.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Way to look at the bright side, Rojo! You're that much closer to your bfp month! :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

Haha spiffy I've got pregnancy bloat as well! DH looked at me and said are you showing already? :dohh: I said nope just the dreaded bloat. I've been wondering when I will start showing though, think it was around 4 months with Noah.

Ooh youngwife can't wait to hear about the scan!

Rojo that's great, means you're one step closer!

That sounds intriguing harley, I never thought about cleansing your body of hormones. I guess see what the next few days bring :winkwink:

Blessed that's awful, I can't believe how rude people can be :nope: I don't get it, children are a blessing and if you can look after them I don't see what the big deal is :shrug: I guess everyone has to have an opinion. If you only had one they'd be going on about how mean it would be not to give that one a sibling :dohh:

Well today is not going to be a good day, Noah has his MMR and booster jabs this morning :cry: I'm dreading it! I know it needs to be done but he's so much more aware these days and I can't bear the thought of him knowing what's coming. Hope he isn't too affected afterwards.


----------



## ChezTunes

Ooooh, exciting. Good luck for your scan today, Youngwife! :happydance: Oh, and Elsa doesn't have teeth either but I feel she's been teething since 3months old... My cousin said the same about her DS and he didn't get his first too until 9/10months. I think it'll be a while until DD cuts a tooth. She's still not crawling either but rolls all over to anything she wants :haha: I find that funny because my mom said that's how I started getting to things, but I was walking at 9months. It's crazy how things used to be and kids (in my family) were walking and talking sooner than they are now. :shrug: I'm not worried about her lack of teeth (LOL!) atm as my mom didn't find mine or my sister BACK teeth until 10/11months! Yep, we got the back ones first...

Oh, did I say "happy birthday," Blessed? I'm so sorry if I didn't... I was meaning to! :dohh: *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!*

DD had her 7-9month check yesterday and everything is fine, she is spot on with everything and her height is even a little above average which is great because DF's side are all tall (not too tall) and all my side are all teeny-tiny :haha: (Well, I'm 5'5") She has his long legs for sure. He's not too tall (about 5'11") but his legs are really long for a guy...


----------



## Pielette

That's great about Elsa's check-up chez :thumbup: They told me that Noah would be quite tall too which is hilarious because both me and DH are short, me in particular :haha: I can just picture myself telling off a boy who's taller than me...

Just had the MMR and my monkey was so brave! Three injections and he cried a bit but not much. The first one was done without a cry at all but then he knew what was coming bless him so he tried to wriggle away. So proud of him, he's sat eating a big bowl of chicken, broccoli and tomato pasta so normal service seems to have been resumed :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, glad to hear your DD's appointment went well! It's funny that your DD seems to following in your footsteps, because my DD definately isn't. I was crawling by 6 months and walking along furniture by 8 months. My DD right now is just laying on her back moaning and whining because her toys are out of arm reach. :dohh:

Pie, glad your little monkey took his shots (jabs?) well. I always dread those, but I think it will be harder when she knows what's coming. For me, not her! :haha: I was always really bad with shots as a kid and had a huge fear of blood, so much that when I was little I told me parents that they couldn't say "blood", they had to call it "the red stuff." :rofl:

Blessed, sorry to hear that people give you a hard time about your big, wonderful family. Move to Utah! People wouldn't even look twice at a family your size! :haha: There was a family in my church congregation with 10 kids, and that wasn't even a huge deal, and I have a friend here who is also NTNP indefinately. Plus we could hang out! :winkwink:

So I decided to take my temperature this morning, just because I was curious what a "pregnancy temp" would look like for me, and it was only 97.2, which is only .3 degrees above pre-ovulation temps, and basically the same temp I get right before AF starts! :shock: Don't worry, I put the thermometer away and will not be touching it again this pregnancy, but it was still a bit alarming to see. :(


----------



## lalila0007

Chez and Pie - glad you're LO's appointments went well. We have one scheduled for next Monday and I'm excited to hear what they have to say. 

Blessed - I'm surprised that you guys get rude comments but maybe that's just because I'm used to really big families. One of my very best friends when I was growing up is the oldest of 14. I'm the oldest of 8. Children are blessings so good for you! 

Young wife - Good luck for your scan today! Can't wait to hear how it went!

Harley - when are you testing? Fx for you!


----------



## lilrojo

yes spiffy put the therm. away.. your pregnant!!


----------



## HAKing

I second what Rojo said; put the thermometer away! Your test keep getting darker so that's all you need to worry about! :flower:

Chez & Pie, glad to hear that the appointments went well. I have to go back with Sam next month and I always dread it. I try to talk to him before he is getting his shots and just keep his mind off of it but the second he feels the pinch all bets are off and he is screaming! Breaks my heart! :cry:

Sam got his two bottom teeth before he was even 6 months old. But he was working on the top (4!!!) for a while and they have finally come in at once. Thank god; he was miserable...and so was I! But normal sleeping has resumed now. :happydance: So he has a total of 6 now but I can see more coming in on top and he is drooling like a faucet! :haha:

Blessed, sorry to hear about the rude comments about having a big family. People seem to want to give you their opinion no matter if you wanna hear it or not! :haha: And Happy Belated Birthday! :flower: Not sure how I missed it yesterday! Hope you had a good day! :thumbup:

Rojo, YAY for starting to get to TTC a little earlier now! Even if it is only a few days! :happydance:


----------



## lalila0007

HAKing said:


> Sam got his two bottom teeth before he was even 6 months old. But he was working on the top (4!!!) for a while and they have finally come in at once. Thank god; he was miserable...and so was I! But normal sleeping has resumed now. :happydance: So he has a total of 6 now but I can see more coming in on top and he is drooling like a faucet! :haha:

OMG, I understand this so well! Lilli had her 2 bottom teeth at 3 months and then as soon as she turned 6 months the top 4 and another on the bottom starting coming through. Now that those 5 have completely broken through, she has 2 more coming on top. Sleep is crap and has been from day one and I think she has technically been teething almost since day one as well. :wacko:


----------



## HAKing

HAKing said:


> Harley, I hope you felt implantation and get your BFP this month!
> 
> Does anyone know of anything to help regulate your period?
> 
> On a positive note though, Sam started walking this weekend! :happydance

Thanks! And yay, Sam! So fun! I just love that I can actually hear the little pitter patter of Ozzy's feet now that he's walking. Such a precious sound.

As for regulating your cycles, I read about a liver cleanse diet in one of the fertility books I read when I was first TTC. It's pretty simple and short, and the idea behind it is that the liver's job is to help clean out extra "used" hormones from our bodies, so if you are kind and gentle to your liver then it will be better at processing hormones and you will have less excess and better balance. Here is a link to a four-day version of the diet.  I'm considering doing it next cycle (if there is one!).

Thank you, Harley! I will definitely check it out! It sounds interesting and for 4 days it can't hurt to try it! I am willing to try anything (almost)! :haha: Though I do feel better and decided not to stress much and hopefully the :witch: will come. Plus only 3 weeks till my doctors appointment so its not long to wait. I may try the diet starting on Monday though O:) I hope you don't have to do it, and you get your BFP this month! :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

lalila0007 said:


> HAKing said:
> 
> 
> Sam got his two bottom teeth before he was even 6 months old. But he was working on the top (4!!!) for a while and they have finally come in at once. Thank god; he was miserable...and so was I! But normal sleeping has resumed now. :happydance: So he has a total of 6 now but I can see more coming in on top and he is drooling like a faucet! :haha:
> 
> OMG, I understand this so well! Lilli had her 2 bottom teeth at 3 months and then as soon as she turned 6 months the top 4 and another on the bottom starting coming through. Now that those 5 have completely broken through, she has 2 more coming on top. Sleep is crap and has been from day one and I think she has technically been teething almost since day one as well. :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing! And poor DD! Teething is no fun for anyone! :nope: I can't believe how soon some babies get teeth. I'll be so happy when this stage is over with. Does Lilli sleep though the night mostly? Sam would sleep so well from 6 weeks till 6 months and then the past 5 months have sucked. Night waking from teething made mommy turn into a zombie! :haha: I dread molars coming in though. My friend's DD has hers coming in and she said it is hell!


----------



## youngwife20

Everything is healthy with the baby and we are having a BOY we knew it!! xx


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> pie- i bet its a load off telling your best friend you are preggo. at least now you dont have to hide anything.
> 
> if we ever get pregnant again we wont tell for a while. we wont lie to anyone, no one asks, but it will be a few months. we get rude comments sometimes :wacko: we dont want to spoil the joy. our last baby we didnt say anything for a while.
> 
> what kind of comments? i didnt tell anyone other than my mum till i was 4 months pregnant almost 5months. people give me a lecture about it being to soon and why didnt i wait and judging me.. its like im married my husband and i want another baby so what! next time i probs wont tell anyoen till babys born lol other than my mum xClick to expand...
> 
> we have heard it all hun. we get comments for having so many and we get comments for having them so close in age. it used to get to me, but now not as much. once you get over the initial shock of someone saying something rude about one of your children (born or unborn) you just kind of expect it. i figure everyone else gets to raise their families the way they want, if we want to have 30 kids its no ones business. we started getting comments with the 4th so now we dont say anything right away. we joke about only telling people when we are in the hospital after the next (if there is one) baby is born lol. the funny thing is people who said rude things were actually mad at us for not saying something right away with the last baby :dohh: makes no sense!!! and recently DH's mom wasnt speaking to us. we had no idea why. DH finally found out she thought we were pregnant and hadnt told her. she is one who has made comments. DH told her we werent pregnant and we would tell her if we were. some grown people make me laugh! :wacko:
> 
> yay for 20 week scan! are you finding out gender???Click to expand...

maybe they dont realise the comments they have made are insensitive some people are obilivious if they think there views are right! and i didnt wanna find out the sex but hubby did and i didnt want him knowing without me lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats Youngwife!!

Thanks Haking.. i know a day or 2 is nothing.. but one step closer to ttc with some of you :)

Ahh teething thats what were doing too.. though bryce has none yet.. my dd didnt get hers till 11 months so we will see.. we have been teething on and off for the last 6 months i swear.. i just want something to cut through already..


----------



## youngwife20

HAKing said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 20 Week Scan Tomorow <3 x x
> 
> 
> YAY!!! :happydance: Are you finding out gender? Do you have a preference or a feeling as to what it may be? Obviously it doesn't matter but its always fun to guess.Click to expand...

sorry didnt see this till today but we 100percent knew this baby was a boy the same with my daughter we only thought of girls name with my daughter and boys names with my son so we just knew i didnt mind what we had but i am glad we are having a boy its nice to have the full set :p xx


----------



## HAKing

youngwife20 said:


> Everything is healthy with the baby and we are having a BOY we knew it!! xx

YAY, one of each! :cloud9: So happy for you!


----------



## youngwife20

thank you ROJO


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you HAKING XX


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Youngwife! What names have you thought of for your boy? :flower:

Oh, and speaking of crap sleep due to teething, I only got about 4-5 hours of sleep last night since my LO was up whining and crying for several hours. Why did this have to coincide with 1st Tri sleepiness? :sleep:


----------



## Pielette

Youngwife that's fantastic! Congrats on having a little man! :happydance: I have to say I think little boys are awesome, I'm so in love with mine, I know you're going to love it :flower:

Tut tut spiffy, put that thermometer away! Temps can be so erratic, one low one here and there doesn't mean anything. All it does is mess with your brain, just like too much testing.

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/004.jpg

Oops.... :rofl: Seriously I have a problem!

Thanks ladies, he was so brave, I'm very proud of him :cloud9: He's seemed completely himself this afternoon apart from a little sleepier than usual, I had to wake him up from his 2 hour nap which isn't usual, so I expect that he'll sleep like a log tonight!

Ah teeth, bane of my life... Noah has six now but I do know a little boy the same age who doesn't have any! Seems to be a massive range of what's normal.


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Spiffy...hope you are able to take a nap this afternoon! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Haking. We'll see. Her morning nap was ridiculously short, so I'm guessing her afternoon nap won't be long enough for me to get any real sleep.

Pie, what dpo were those tests? They're looking good!

Here's my internet cheapie progression so far:
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-14 09.48.05.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pielette

I guess this is where we experience the whole being pregnant with a baby thing and not many opportunities to rest! 

They were 15-18dpo spiffy, the darkest being today. I need to stop doing the blasted things but for some reason I can't stop. I think I have more fear than I had last time. Last time I had confidence that I wouldn't lose him, this time I'm really scared of losing this bean :nope: I think it might be because I know now what it is like to be a mum and I adore my little boy so much, I didn't have as much knowledge of how I would feel. I just desperately hope that I am able to shower this LO with as much love as I give to Noah.

Those Internet cheapies look good spiffy :thumbup: What dpo are they?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mine are 10-12 dpo, the darkest being today.

Pie, I know what you mean. I'm so desperate to have this little one that it makes the thought of losing him/her so hard to bear. However, I think judging by your tests, you have a sticky bean in there, Pie! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

That's great progression for 10-12dpo :thumbup: Thanks spiffy, I do think s/he has been snuggling in quite nicely so fingers crossed. We need all beans to stay where they are!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats young!!!!!! :blue: so lovely! i dont think people realize how they come across sometimes. we trust God knows what He is doing, so i cant get caught up on peoples opinions. have to just forgive them and move on. we get some comments from people we dont know like people at the store, but most of them come from DH's side of the family. my mom was raised in a family of 8 kids and my dad was raised in a family of 11 kids, so they cant say much lol. 

spiffy- i have barely been out of kansas, but DH has travelled all over the US. he used to put on pizza hut roofs right out of high school. the way he describes it, i would looooove to move to utah!!!! dont drive yourself crazy with the therm. hun! im sure as estrogen and progesterone ebb and flow your temp is likely to raise and lower every so often. 

those tests look great ladies!!!!! :happydance:

i am soooooo crampy today and yet still no af :brat: 

thanks for the birthday wishes ladies :hugs:


----------



## Pezkin

So much to catch up on again! 

First of all - CONGRATULATIONS Spiffy!! Wooooohoooo! Soooooo happy for you! Those tests are progressing along wonderfully as well. Yey!!!

Youngwife - Congrats on the little boy! Aww how exciting!! You will have one of each - how wonderful!
Harrison has only just started to get teeth through and he is 11 months! Downside to it is that he has the whole top and bottom front rows coming through at once. It has been awful. But at least it gets it all out of the way in one go? Perhaps it will be the same for your LO!

Yey Lilrojo that it is your last cycle before TTC. Exciting!

Glad everything went okay with Noah's MMR pielette - I am dreading Harrison's!

And Happy Birthday Blessed - hope you had a fantastic day! :)

Sooo sorry if I have missed anything, must try to drop in here more often but I'm exhausted, Harrison is back to waking up lots at night. We're also hitting the seperation anxiety stage. He has been fine for months now at nursery and now all of a sudden when I drop him off there he is hysterical, breaks my heart. I know it is just a phase but it makes me feel so guilty. But I guess there is only a few months before I'll be a SAHM for a few years :)


----------



## lalila0007

youngwife20 said:


> Everything is healthy with the baby and we are having a BOY we knew it!! xx

Oh YAY! Congrats! Do you have names picked out yet that you want to share? I Love baby names! <3


----------



## lalila0007

HAKing said:


> lalila0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAKing said:
> 
> 
> Sam got his two bottom teeth before he was even 6 months old. But he was working on the top (4!!!) for a while and they have finally come in at once. Thank god; he was miserable...and so was I! But normal sleeping has resumed now. :happydance: So he has a total of 6 now but I can see more coming in on top and he is drooling like a faucet! :haha:
> 
> OMG, I understand this so well! Lilli had her 2 bottom teeth at 3 months and then as soon as she turned 6 months the top 4 and another on the bottom starting coming through. Now that those 5 have completely broken through, she has 2 more coming on top. Sleep is crap and has been from day one and I think she has technically been teething almost since day one as well. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing! And poor DD! Teething is no fun for anyone! :nope: I can't believe how soon some babies get teeth. I'll be so happy when this stage is over with. Does Lilli sleep though the night mostly? Sam would sleep so well from 6 weeks till 6 months and then the past 5 months have sucked. Night waking from teething made mommy turn into a zombie! :haha: I dread molars coming in though. My friend's DD has hers coming in and she said it is hell!Click to expand...

Sleep? What's sleep? :haha:
She has been a terrible terrible sleeper for nearly always. She had 3 weeks where she only woke once a night. But the norm for us is every 2-3 hours, sometimes less and every once in a while, longer. I am in a constant state of sleep deprivation ( I work full time too so I get no nap time).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I wish AF would stop taunting you!

Pez, thank you! I hope Harrison starts sleeping better for you soon. Also, yay for putting up a ticker! It's so hard for me to remeber how far along everyone is without them. :winkwink:

Lalila, my LO didn't start sleeping through the night until she was about 6 1/2 months old, so I totally feel your pain. Actually she's been waking up at least once a night for the past week and half, so I guess right now she's not sleeping through, but I think that's due to teething, so I'm hoping we get back to her old routine soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks spiffy. im ready for it to return, but i guess its not time yet ](*,)

how are you feeling??? any ms yet? did you have ms with your dd?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I got off pretty lucky last time around and had no ms. I would feel a little icky if I hadn't eaten in a while, but that was it. Nothing to complain about, for sure! This time around I've felt a little nauseous, but that was caused by my antibiotics for my UTI (which also made me nauseous last time I took them, too) but I finished the last pill today, so now we'll see how I feel without those in my system. 

Biggest symptoms for me right now are being tired and emotional, both of which set in the day of implantation. (I was getting weepy during my tv show, which made me think something might be up :haha:)


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope you dont get it again! i have had it to varying degrees with all of them. with my 1st and 2nd it was about the same. i felt sick and threw up til about noon or 1 every day in first tri. my 3rd i had it all day and ended up in the hospital with dehydration. one day i counted how many times i got sick and stopped counting half the day through at 11 times! my 4th i hardly ever threw up but felt sick literally every day, all through labor, and a few days after he was born. 5th wasnt real bad but i got medicine to help the bad days. 6th i felt so good my dr was concerned and ran blood work lol. i felt sick the day i tested and not again for a long time. i did get it back but it was very mild. my DH said i had paid my dues so i got off easy with him


----------



## lilrojo

Made myself a coutdown ticker.. seems so soon now :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, it's funny, because everybody kept saying that I was having a boy because I had no MS, but they were wrong! My husband has an aunt who never had MS with any of her 5 pregnancies, so I hope I'm like that, and just avoid it every time! But I still haven't even missed my period, so I'm not counting my chickens yet, as there's still plenty of time for it to kick in!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Youngwife, that is so cool that you are having a boy! And really nice to hear that everything is going well with HIM! I agree with lalila, that if you are sharing names, I would love to hear them. 

Oooh, Spiffy, that is lucky. I only had a few weeks of MS and only threw up like three times, so I considered myself lucky as well. Hope it's the same next time too!

Blessed, I really hope AF comes soon. I was hoping she would show as a birthday present to you, but I'm sure it'll happen soon enough. God's got perfect timing.

Nice to hear about the successful doctor visits/immunizations. Ozzy's got his 12 months appointments coming up, and I hope he can handle them as well as your LO's!

AFM, tomorrow is testing day! Yay! I broke down and spent $15 on a FRER today. I'll use my dollar store test and save the urine to try on the FRER if the first test is neg. As far as symptoms, I've been bloated, but that happens on and off anyway. I've been exhausted the last few days, but I was also working 8 hour days (something I haven't done in over a year). And today I was pretty emotional. I sure hope I am pregnant, because if I'm not then that means I've just been emotional for no reason! Like, I actually had to fight back tears today at work so my coworker wouldn't see me crying. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooooo! Harley I'm so excited to hear about your test tomorrow!!!! I'm telling you, I started getting emotional early on and that was a big sign for me (seeing as I would cry at the drop of a pin last time). This time I thought it started as soon as implantation happened, but I just looked back at my notes, and my first "episode" of irrational weepiness happened at 4 dpo!


----------



## Pielette

Waiting for a test Harley :haha: Can't wait to hear! I've been quite emotional too and crying at the tv. Sometimes I do that anyway but I've done it more lately :haha:

Pez thank you for putting a ticker up! I'm rubbish at counting backwards so it's nice to know how far along you are :flower:

I had almost constant nausea during first tri with Noah but feel fine so far. Just heightened sense of smell and a bit hungrier. I feel very tired but I often do anyway so I don't know whether that's pregnancy related, I don't really have any excuse cos Noah's a brilliant sleeper.


----------



## HAKing

Harley, have you tested yet? We are all waiting anxiously here...:haha:

Rojo, seeing your countdown ticker makes TTC sound so close for you! That's so exciting!!! :flower: You've been so patient! 

Spiffy, I can relate to the emotional-ness! When I was pregnant with Sam before I even knew I told poor DH to leave the house because he sent back my Netflix movie before I could finish watching it (which I normally never care) So now every time I get super emotional he is convinced that I'm pregnant! :haha: Hope you have a good pregnancy with no MS again! 

Blessed, hope AF comes soon! Still having cramps? I have nothing :cry: I thought I felt a bit of something the other morning 2 days ago but then it stopped! BOO!

AFM, I've been so damn emotional the past few days. Everyone and everything (well, mostly DH :haha:) is bugging me! I am normally easy going so I dunno what my deal is. I've been trying to stop stressing AF and feel okay with it and have accepted it being late so I dunno! Stupid hormones! :dohh:


----------



## Pezkin

Lalila - the sleep deprivation is terrible! I hope your LO starts sleeping through soon. Harrison didn't until he was literally about 10 months old :( And now he is back to waking up lots again. At least it means we aren't getting used to too much sleep before baby number 2 - try to think of it that way! (Not much help, I know!).

Lilrojo that ticker makes it very exciting! All ready to aboard the TTC train! I hope it is just a short journey for you :)

Harley I am really excited for your test tomorrow, I'll be making extra effort to drop in here and see how you have gotten on! Sorry you are so emotional, but at least that could be a good sign. Fingers crossed here for you!

Same for you HAKing - hope you feel a bit chirpier too! Hormones can be a nightmare! They make me irritated by my OH too - lol, poor guys :)

Hope everyone else is doing okay! We were up all night with poor Harrison, his teeth are giving him loads of hastle again. Hoping he will sleep better tonight, but we shall see. As I said to Lalila, at least it is good preparation for having a newborn again ;)


----------



## lilrojo

waiting for your news Harley :)

I know haking it does seem super close now.. im def excited.. just want to get there already.. lol but less than a month to my next af, hopefully my last af, then ttc :)

Hope your all well.. my little man is 9 months today.. where has that gone.. :)

Thanks Pez i hope so too :)

I hope its a short journey for the rest of us.. :) 

Fxed af shows for you Haking and Blessed..


----------



## HAKing

Pez, I hope Harrison gets his teeth in soon and he starts to sleep better for you and you can get some rest too! :hugs:

Happy 9 months to your little man, Rojo! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Haking.. aww your little man is 11 months.. any ideas on the big day yet


----------



## Harley Quinn

The wait is over! Here's a pic of my dollar store test and the FRER.

I'm sure you'll agree that... I'm pregnant! You can't really see it on the dollar store test (ProCare brand), but I was sure I saw _something_. Wasn't sure it had colour, but it looked different from the BFN's I have gotten with that brand. So, I took the FRER, and I'm sold on them now. Look at that line! It's faint and skinny, but it's got colour and it came up in 3 minutes. (I try to never look before 3 minutes if I can help it.)

Off to calculate my due date and contemplate how to tell DH! (Knowing me, I will probably just blurt it out as soon as he wakes up!) :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







ProCare and FRER 10 dpo.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HAKing

We are having a party for him on the 8th of December as his actually birthday is on a Thursday. We will just invite all our friends and their children to get together that day so they can all play and hang out. Nothing insane because he is still young and won't remember much but we want to do something fun for him! 

I can't believe I almost have a 1 year old! :wacko: Where has the time gone!? 

But since my family doesn't live in CA and we will be in MI for Christmas he will be having a birthday there also with my family! He is gonna have so many new things he won't know what to do with them all! 

I am thinking about a theme but undecided still. Maybe a monkey theme since he is my little monkey!


----------



## HAKing

YAY HARLEY!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That is an awesome line, I can see it for sure!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, monkey theme would be cute! I'm thinking of a bear theme for Ozzy since he's our Ozzy Bear! We're going to the dollar store today to see what kinds of decorations and things they have there and then we'll decide on a theme based on that. We're just having a small "party" after Thanksgiving dinner with my family, so it won't be anything too crazy.


----------



## HAKing

A bear theme will be super cute! With the holidays coming up I have lots to do and plan. And something to keep my busy and not think about TTC too much! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Harley you are indeed pregnant, that's awesome! :happydance::happydance::happydance: What a gorgeous line :flower: Think we should be the 10dpo club :haha: What's your due date? I'm so excited for you!

HAKing I went with a bit of a monkey theme too as Noah is also my little monkey :haha: Love the bear idea as well. To be honest I think it's more for us than them, but Noah enjoyed himself anyway :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, calculating from O-day, my estimated due date is July 29th. Hope this coming summer is not too hot!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

The 10 dpo club, indeed! Your due date is only three days after mine! :dance:

Honestly, after you said that you were holding back tears at work the other day, I thought, oh I bet she's preggo for sure! SO, SO, SO happy for you! Sending lots and lots of sticky dust your way! :flower:

ETA: I've moved you into the bump buddies category on my signature. I love seeing that list get longer! :)


----------



## Pielette

I love seeing that list get bigger spiffy :flower:


----------



## lalila0007

Harley - YAY!! So awesome for you!!


----------



## lalila0007

Pez - thanks for the sleepless support. I'm pretty much used to it since she has always been a bad sleeper. I get so excited on the nights where she only wakes once. I know its her teeth too, she has been teething almost constantly since 3 months. Poor Little girly! 

HAKing and Harley - I love the monkey and bear theme ideas. So cute!


----------



## Pezkin

CONGRATULATIONS HARLEY! Wooooo! Aw it has been a really lucky month here so far :) How wonderful! I love that Spiffy's list is getting ever bigger also!

HAKing our LO's are very close in age - Harrison turns one on Dec 2nd :) I agree that the time has just flown by.

Stay strong with the sleep Lalila. Sometimes it's nice to just know that others are going through similar, it seemed as though as my friends in real life had babies that slept through from 8 weeks or so, grrr, not that I was jealous or anything ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Aww yay Harley.. congrats sweetie.. so happy for you :) the 31st is my daughters bday :) love summer bdays.. :) its always warm and you can be outside.. 

The ttc list is getting shorter.. that is great!! Hope soon we will all be on the bottom row.. :)

A monkey and bear theme are both soo cute.. I dont know what were doing yet.. Im thinking maybe the cat in the hat.. but not sure lol.. we will see.. its the day after valentines day so not sure.. we usually do two parties.. with my family and dh's family.. separate.. this year his bday is friday so we will do parties friday and sat.. :)

and im hoping to tell dh's family im pregnat then.. :) I normally tell my mom asap but this time i waiting to get a us pic then i have a magnet to put it in and will give in a valentines day card.. I hope.. lol i love to plan but hate to wait..


----------



## Harley Quinn

HAKing, I found this link tonight while I was looking for bear ideas, and I thought of you!

https://www.marthastewart.com/269020/party-decorating-ideas-animal

Some fun ideas there if you need inspiration. :) I think I will do a "woodland creatures" theme, so that I can include foxes and squirrels and deer and such. 

Also, it's so funny, now that I know that I'm pregnant, I _feel_ pregnant. All the same symptoms as before I knew, but now when I feel them I know it's because I'm pregnant. So it's like a bunch of little reminders all throughout the day. :) This pregnancy already feels so different from my last one too (the mc in September). It never really felt real with that pregnancy, so I never really let myself get excited. This time, I'm just super excited! I know I should probably be more cautious, but right now I'm just so happy!

Oh, and I called the maternity clinic today. My first appointment is next Thursday (as in, a week from today). Yay!


----------



## blessedmomma

HARLEY!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::flasher:

im so happy for you hun!!! what a lovely due date :cloud9:

haking- still no af for me. i ran to the restroom a few times today cuz i was cramping so bad and just knew i had started. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

my goodness all the birthdays coming up. i just realized i have jaxons 3rd bday on dec 16, nathons 2nd bday feb 21, and masons 1st bday march 6. these 3 will be like dominoes every year :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

And you just had your birthday! That is a lot of birthdays in a row for your family! Sounds like a lot of fun, but hopefully not too much stress to go with it.

This baby's birthday will be near two of his/her older cousins' birthdays (one on each side of the family), so that could be interesting later.

Oh, and I totally forgot to respond about the 10 dpo club. Totally didn't expect to get a bfp that early, so I attribute it to your guys' luck rubbing off on me. Maybe next we'll all find out we're having twins. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hahahaha! Twins, oh my! Harley, you're starting to sound like my husband! :haha:

I'm so glad that you're feeling more pregnant this time! I feel the same way. My period is "due" tomorrow, and there is no way I could have gone without testing and NOT known that I was pregnant. The cramping alone would have been a dead give away, not to mention the breathlessness I get whenever I do just about anything.

Also, I had my first case of pregnancy brain tonight. I went to go visit a girl in my church and went to the wrong house! I was sitting there talking to a different girl from our church, and then realized I was supposed to be at the other girl's house instead. It was pretty embarassing. :blush:

As for birthdays, my second baby is due July 26th, DH's birthday is July 27th, and my birthday is August 9th, so that's three birthday in about two weeks! Good thing me and DH don't do anything too elaborate for our B-days anymore.


----------



## Pielette

Haha, twins! I think I'd be excited and terrified in equal measure!

Wow blessed I can imagine it must be mad with all those birthdays! Do you do a lot for their birthdays?

Spiffy that's going to be a bit mad too! I'm really grateful that my two will be far apart enough to give us a bit of a break. Having said that three of my best friends have their birthdays in July :wacko: My due date is the day before one of them. I'm going to be flat broke!

Ooh Harley that's great about your first appointment. I've been contacted by a midwife but don't know when my first appointment will be yet. I've been hoping that I'll get my 12 week scan before Christmas so we could announce it then but I don't think that will happen based on the dates :nope:

Well I'm very excited today because DH, a friend and I are off to see Breaking Dawn tonight :happydance: I absolutely adore the Twilight books (I know I shouldn't because I'm a grown woman :blush:) but I can't help it! My mum is as usual doing the honours :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

:hi: I have read back but there's just far too much to keep up with and I'm scared I'll miss someone out, not meaning too. DF was off work for two days and I do come on here when he's off but never have the chance to reply! :dohh:

I will say this though: *CONGRATULATIONS*, Harley! :happydance: I just knew with your weepiness that you'd get to join the 10DOP Club! So happy for you, and I'm glad you feel different this time... :flow: Wow, 29th July is my mom's birthday... Our babies will be 3weeks apart as far as birthdays go!! This LO is due on the 11th March but if I go for the planned Csection, he will be born on the 7th. DD will be one 3 weeks later on the 29th March! :cloud: DD's mum's birthday is in March too, as is my dad's OH _*and*_ it's mother's day in March here too! Expencive month for us... :winkwink:

Oh, and AFM... One more sleep until our gender scan! :happydance: Yep, it's tomorrow... SO EXCITED to find out if our Dexter really is :blue: or we're going to have to rethink the name! :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

congrats harley! xx


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Harley!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The 10 dpo club, indeed! Your due date is only three days after mine! :dance:
> 
> Honestly, after you said that you were holding back tears at work the other day, I thought, oh I bet she's preggo for sure! SO, SO, SO happy for you! Sending lots and lots of sticky dust your way! :flower:
> 
> ETA: I've moved you into the bump buddies category on my signature. I love seeing that list get longer! :)

i just noticed you added me! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thank you!! im trying to come on here more often but its sooo busy here! was hubbies bday yesturday so we went bowling and for a nice meal and my mum had my daughter for the night it was great! im going back to work in january.. not looking forward to telling them im only working for 2 months before going on mat leave again! not to mention i have a month and ahalf of holidays to use lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Congrats, Youngwife! What names have you thought of for your boy? :flower:
> 
> Oh, and speaking of crap sleep due to teething, I only got about 4-5 hours of sleep last night since my LO was up whining and crying for several hours. Why did this have to coincide with 1st Tri sleepiness? :sleep:

Hmm i havent really come up with much lol other than Theador but hubby isnt so keen on it lol he likes Leonardo i do too but i prefer Theador as i think its not so common which i like. 

and aww i know how you felt with first tri super sleepness! hope ur los teeth dont hurt to much! i feel even more tired in second tri though lol


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Youngwife that's fantastic! Congrats on having a little man! :happydance: I have to say I think little boys are awesome, I'm so in love with mine, I know you're going to love it :flower:
> 
> Tut tut spiffy, put that thermometer away! Temps can be so erratic, one low one here and there doesn't mean anything. All it does is mess with your brain, just like too much testing.
> 
> https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/004.jpg
> 
> Oops.... :rofl: Seriously I have a problem!
> 
> Thanks ladies, he was so brave, I'm very proud of him :cloud9: He's seemed completely himself this afternoon apart from a little sleepier than usual, I had to wake him up from his 2 hour nap which isn't usual, so I expect that he'll sleep like a log tonight!
> 
> Ah teeth, bane of my life... Noah has six now but I do know a little boy the same age who doesn't have any! Seems to be a massive range of what's normal.

wow they are soo posiitve!!! wow and with my daughter i loved taking pregnancy test so much i still took one at about 12 weeks lol just to see the positive again and to make sure i was still pregnant :dohh: and im super excited to have a boy no clue what to expect it will be exciting to see the difference in behavours for boys and girls . is your baby really cuddly or not so cuddly? my daughters only cuddly when she is sleepy lol she is evry socialable but prefers to be off playing than hugging me lol xx dont know if thts a girl thing or just a Harmonie thing lol ( My daughters name pronounced Harmony) xx


----------



## youngwife20

blessedmomma said:


> congrats young!!!!!! :blue: so lovely! i dont think people realize how they come across sometimes. we trust God knows what He is doing, so i cant get caught up on peoples opinions. have to just forgive them and move on. we get some comments from people we dont know like people at the store, but most of them come from DH's side of the family. my mom was raised in a family of 8 kids and my dad was raised in a family of 11 kids, so they cant say much lol.
> 
> spiffy- i have barely been out of kansas, but DH has travelled all over the US. he used to put on pizza hut roofs right out of high school. the way he describes it, i would looooove to move to utah!!!! dont drive yourself crazy with the therm. hun! im sure as estrogen and progesterone ebb and flow your temp is likely to raise and lower every so often.
> 
> those tests look great ladies!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> i am soooooo crampy today and yet still no af :brat:
> 
> thanks for the birthday wishes ladies :hugs:

your such a nice person to forgive them like that and i gues its better to come from strangers than people who actualy know you and know your good parents!! in my family its was just me and my brother but my husband has 3 half siblings but they are 20 years older than him so he grew up as an only child so i think that contributes into the reason we want them close together and alot of kids. i do think because of the size of the house and not that much funds we will end up having 2 kids. atleast just for now i gues till we have more money coming in xx


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> So much to catch up on again!
> 
> First of all - CONGRATULATIONS Spiffy!! Wooooohoooo! Soooooo happy for you! Those tests are progressing along wonderfully as well. Yey!!!
> 
> Youngwife - Congrats on the little boy! Aww how exciting!! You will have one of each - how wonderful!
> Harrison has only just started to get teeth through and he is 11 months! Downside to it is that he has the whole top and bottom front rows coming through at once. It has been awful. But at least it gets it all out of the way in one go? Perhaps it will be the same for your LO!
> 
> Yey Lilrojo that it is your last cycle before TTC. Exciting!
> 
> Glad everything went okay with Noah's MMR pielette - I am dreading Harrison's!
> 
> And Happy Birthday Blessed - hope you had a fantastic day! :)
> 
> Sooo sorry if I have missed anything, must try to drop in here more often but I'm exhausted, Harrison is back to waking up lots at night. We're also hitting the seperation anxiety stage. He has been fine for months now at nursery and now all of a sudden when I drop him off there he is hysterical, breaks my heart. I know it is just a phase but it makes me feel so guilty. But I guess there is only a few months before I'll be a SAHM for a few years :)


aww poor baby if they all come through at once does he seem in more pain what do you do or give him when hes teething? and thank u for the congrats xx


----------



## youngwife20

Pezkin said:


> So much to catch up on again!
> 
> First of all - CONGRATULATIONS Spiffy!! Wooooohoooo! Soooooo happy for you! Those tests are progressing along wonderfully as well. Yey!!!
> 
> Youngwife - Congrats on the little boy! Aww how exciting!! You will have one of each - how wonderful!
> Harrison has only just started to get teeth through and he is 11 months! Downside to it is that he has the whole top and bottom front rows coming through at once. It has been awful. But at least it gets it all out of the way in one go? Perhaps it will be the same for your LO!
> 
> Yey Lilrojo that it is your last cycle before TTC. Exciting!
> 
> Glad everything went okay with Noah's MMR pielette - I am dreading Harrison's!
> 
> And Happy Birthday Blessed - hope you had a fantastic day! :)
> 
> Sooo sorry if I have missed anything, must try to drop in here more often but I'm exhausted, Harrison is back to waking up lots at night. We're also hitting the seperation anxiety stage. He has been fine for months now at nursery and now all of a sudden when I drop him off there he is hysterical, breaks my heart. I know it is just a phase but it makes me feel so guilty. But I guess there is only a few months before I'll be a SAHM for a few years :)

aww hugs! i can see how hard it is when hes uspet when you leave! when hes at nursery does he cry alot? or just when ur leaving? xx


----------



## youngwife20

lalila0007 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Everything is healthy with the baby and we are having a BOY we knew it!! xx
> 
> Oh YAY! Congrats! Do you have names picked out yet that you want to share? I Love baby names! <3Click to expand...

Only got 2 lol leanardo and Theador nothing else! ilike those names but not as much as we liked our daughters names lol do you have any baby name ideas for if you have a boy xx


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> Youngwife, that is so cool that you are having a boy! And really nice to hear that everything is going well with HIM! I agree with lalila, that if you are sharing names, I would love to hear them.
> 
> Oooh, Spiffy, that is lucky. I only had a few weeks of MS and only threw up like three times, so I considered myself lucky as well. Hope it's the same next time too!
> 
> Blessed, I really hope AF comes soon. I was hoping she would show as a birthday present to you, but I'm sure it'll happen soon enough. God's got perfect timing.
> 
> Nice to hear about the successful doctor visits/immunizations. Ozzy's got his 12 months appointments coming up, and I hope he can handle them as well as your LO's!
> 
> AFM, tomorrow is testing day! Yay! I broke down and spent $15 on a FRER today. I'll use my dollar store test and save the urine to try on the FRER if the first test is neg. As far as symptoms, I've been bloated, but that happens on and off anyway. I've been exhausted the last few days, but I was also working 8 hour days (something I haven't done in over a year). And today I was pretty emotional. I sure hope I am pregnant, because if I'm not then that means I've just been emotional for no reason! Like, I actually had to fight back tears today at work so my coworker wouldn't see me crying. :(

thank you! were so happy too and i posted my 2 name options above lol but to be honest i am having great dificulty with names this time round lol x


----------



## youngwife20

For the ladies who are at work:

When did you or will you tell your boss your pregnant again?
If you already told them how did they react?

I go back to work in January i have over 200hours of holidays to use up before my mat leave starts i will start mat leave mrch 13 3 weeks before my due date. so that means i might only be at work for a few weeks! .. im so axious and abit worried about what my manager will be like. even though i work for a huge company so its not like they have to fill in for me. im just one head in an office full of more than 200 people lol :)


----------



## Pielette

youngwife20 said:


> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife that's fantastic! Congrats on having a little man! :happydance: I have to say I think little boys are awesome, I'm so in love with mine, I know you're going to love it :flower:
> 
> Tut tut spiffy, put that thermometer away! Temps can be so erratic, one low one here and there doesn't mean anything. All it does is mess with your brain, just like too much testing.
> 
> https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/004.jpg
> 
> Oops.... :rofl: Seriously I have a problem!
> 
> Thanks ladies, he was so brave, I'm very proud of him :cloud9: He's seemed completely himself this afternoon apart from a little sleepier than usual, I had to wake him up from his 2 hour nap which isn't usual, so I expect that he'll sleep like a log tonight!
> 
> Ah teeth, bane of my life... Noah has six now but I do know a little boy the same age who doesn't have any! Seems to be a massive range of what's normal.
> 
> wow they are soo posiitve!!! wow and with my daughter i loved taking pregnancy test so much i still took one at about 12 weeks lol just to see the positive again and to make sure i was still pregnant :dohh: and im super excited to have a boy no clue what to expect it will be exciting to see the difference in behavours for boys and girls . is your baby really cuddly or not so cuddly? my daughters only cuddly when she is sleepy lol she is evry socialable but prefers to be off playing than hugging me lol xx dont know if thts a girl thing or just a Harmonie thing lol ( My daughters name pronounced Harmony) xxClick to expand...

Aw Harmonie is a lovely name! I really like Theador, we talked about that one for a boy but our concern is it may turn into Teddy which we'd rather not happen, not because it isn't cute but I hear of so many boys being called Teddy now. I prefer the original :flower: I'm finding names harder, we have a girl one, Erin, but no idea for a boy.

He's not that cuddly, although he is starting to get more cuddly now as he's getting a bit older. Most of the time he wants to be off doing something :haha: It's only lately that he's starting to come up to me and puts his arms around my neck :cloud9: Usually only get to enjoy that for about 10 seconds before he's off again though :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> Youngwife that's fantastic! Congrats on having a little man! :happydance: I have to say I think little boys are awesome, I'm so in love with mine, I know you're going to love it :flower:
> 
> Tut tut spiffy, put that thermometer away! Temps can be so erratic, one low one here and there doesn't mean anything. All it does is mess with your brain, just like too much testing.
> 
> https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/004.jpg
> 
> Oops.... :rofl: Seriously I have a problem!
> 
> Thanks ladies, he was so brave, I'm very proud of him :cloud9: He's seemed completely himself this afternoon apart from a little sleepier than usual, I had to wake him up from his 2 hour nap which isn't usual, so I expect that he'll sleep like a log tonight!
> 
> Ah teeth, bane of my life... Noah has six now but I do know a little boy the same age who doesn't have any! Seems to be a massive range of what's normal.
> 
> wow they are soo posiitve!!! wow and with my daughter i loved taking pregnancy test so much i still took one at about 12 weeks lol just to see the positive again and to make sure i was still pregnant :dohh: and im super excited to have a boy no clue what to expect it will be exciting to see the difference in behavours for boys and girls . is your baby really cuddly or not so cuddly? my daughters only cuddly when she is sleepy lol she is evry socialable but prefers to be off playing than hugging me lol xx dont know if thts a girl thing or just a Harmonie thing lol ( My daughters name pronounced Harmony) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw Harmonie is a lovely name! I really like Theador, we talked about that one for a boy but our concern is it may turn into Teddy which we'd rather not happen, not because it isn't cute but I hear of so many boys being called Teddy now. I prefer the original :flower: I'm finding names harder, we have a girl one, Erin, but no idea for a boy.
> 
> He's not that cuddly, although he is starting to get more cuddly now as he's getting a bit older. Most of the time he wants to be off doing something :haha: It's only lately that he's starting to come up to me and puts his arms around my neck :cloud9: Usually only get to enjoy that for about 10 seconds before he's off again though :haha:Click to expand...

awww Erin is cute! and your right teddy isnt for us either! and aww how cute is that him puting his arms around u ! so precious xx


----------



## Pielette

Love the new signature youngwife! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I second that! Love the signature! Plus, I'm happy you put up a ticker. :winkwink:

I like you name choices, and think it's cute that your boy could be called Leo or Theo for short! :haha:

As for names this time around, we already know that we're using Liam if it's a boy (I know it's more popular in the UK, but less common here in the US) and for a girl we don't have one picked out, but I like Brielle. :flower:

Pie, you'll have to tell me how you like Breaking Dawn: Part 2. You know what's funny? I actually had a dream last night about Edward and Bella, is if it were a movie and Edward died at the end, but Bella didn't realize it. :haha:

Chez, so excited about your scan tomorrow! :)

Also, my internet cheapies are almost as dark as the control line now! Today is 14 dpo, and the day my period would have been due. I have two tests left, and I think by Sunday, they should definately be as dark! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-16 08.18.53.jpg
File size: 113.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lalila0007

youngwife20 said:


> lalila0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Everything is healthy with the baby and we are having a BOY we knew it!! xx
> 
> Oh YAY! Congrats! Do you have names picked out yet that you want to share? I Love baby names! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Only got 2 lol leanardo and Theador nothing else! ilike those names but not as much as we liked our daughters names lol do you have any baby name ideas for if you have a boy xxClick to expand...

I LOVE love love Leanardo! 

If/when we have another baby and if its a boy, his name is Gavin Zayne. My heart was set on a boy last time around but we got our precious little Lilli instead so...we still have a boy name to use.


----------



## lalila0007

Spiffy - I love your names too! Brielle - how do you pronounce that? My real name is Gabrielle, so, your girl name with G and A added to the front :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

lalila0007 said:


> Spiffy - I love your names too! Brielle - how do you pronounce that? My real name is Gabrielle, so, your girl name with G and A added to the front :)

Yep, Brielle is pronounced just like Gabrielle without the G and A. :flower: But I'm not really sure how the hubby feels about it, so it's not officially the girl name we'll be using, but if he can't come up with anything better we may end up using it. ;) I also like that we could call her Bree for short, because my DD's name doesn't really have a nickname form. My real name is Jordyn, and I never liked it that I didn't have a nickname for my name.


----------



## lalila0007

I like it! And I'm fond of nicknames too. My DD Lilliana and we call her Lilli or Lil. Mine nickname is Gabe (not Gabby!) and though I'm probably the only female Gabe in the history of the world, I like it too.


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, Youngwife... I'm forgetting if I even said "congratulations" to you now. If not, I am so sorry.

CONGRATULATIONS on being Team Blue! We're hoping to be officially :blue: tomorrow too.


----------



## lalila0007

Youngwife - I notice that your ticker says you exclusively pumped for 6 months even while pregnant. I think that is amazing! Were you able to provide all the milk for your LO up until that point? I'm asking because I'm nursing and the only thing I really worry about in getting pregnant again soon is having to wean Lilli to formula before 1 yr. But if the milk production doesnt stop until that late in, we should be able to make it all the way even if I do end up preg sometime soon.


----------



## Harley Quinn

youngwife20 said:


> your such a nice person to forgive them like that and i gues its better to come from strangers than people who actualy know you and know your good parents!! in my family its was just me and my brother but my husband has 3 half siblings but they are 20 years older than him so he grew up as an only child so i think that contributes into the reason we want them close together and alot of kids. i do think because of the size of the house and not that much funds we will end up having 2 kids. atleast just for now i gues till we have more money coming in xx

We are in the same situation, kind of. Daniel has two older siblings, but they are both much older - 9 and 11 years, I think. So, he basically grew up as an only child. I think this is why he is okay with having kids so close together. And we also live in a 2 bedroom place right now, and would probably have to move if we want more than 2 kids (which we do right now, but we'll wait and see how we feel after this next ones comes along). I'm not too worried about it, though. I know if God wants to bless us with lots of kids, that he will also bless us with the means to provide for them, even if it's not how we would have imagined it. :)


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy I love Brielle and Liam :thumbup: Liam is my cousin's name. Very classic :flower: Really love Bree as a nickname for Brielle too. Oh it's nice to know your real name! I've never heard of Jordyn before, I've come across Jorden and Jordan, I really like Jordyn.

Funny though, I never wanted my name to be shortened! My name is Vanessa and I've always insisted on being called by my full name. Apart from DH who calls me pie, hence my username because we were trying to make a mini pie :haha:

Lalila I love the nickname Gabe! I've been trying to convince DH on Gabriel for a boy but I don't think I'll be allowed :nope:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Love all the name choices, everyone! 

Spiffy, my niece who was born 6 days after Ozzy is named Brielle. I hadn't heard that name before she was born, and now it seems like I'm hearing it everywhere! I think it's such a beautiful name.

I am kind of waffling on our girl name _and_ boy name choices. Right now our short list for a girl is: Elanor, Hazel, and Zoe (DH doesn't really like Hazel, but it's my favourite). Although, Ozzy and Zoe go really well together. Our short list for a boy is James (very short list!) and Jimmy for short. 

Youngwife, as for telling your boss about your mat leave/vacation, my only advice would be to either call or email before you go back and they find out you are pregnant by seeing your belly! I'm also curious about how pumping/bf'ing worked for you while pregnant. Ozzy is still nursing away, and doesn't really show signs of stopping any time soon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha! You know what's really funny? When I first saw your user name, I thought it was French, and pronounced PEE-uh-let. :rofl: I guess baby brain never really leaves. :dohh: Good to know your real name, too. As for mine, it was Jordan when I was born, but my parents changed it to Jordyn when I was 5 because they thought it sounded more feminine.

And Lalila, I have a friend who has always called me Jo, so I guess I do have a nickname, but it's only used by one person. Even though it sounds like she's calling me "Joe", which is a guy's name, I like it.

Harley, I love James! I would use it for a boy but DH has an uncle James, so he nixed it. I also, personally, really like Zoe. It just seems like a name that goes with a cute, spunky girl. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

PEE-uh-let? LOL! That is too funny.

Would it shatter your worlds if I told you guys my real name isn't Harley? Ha! I actually just put my real name in my signature. It's Rachael. (pronounced the same as Rachel, not Rachelle, thank you very much!)

I met a girl named Jordie a few years back. I always assumed it was short for Jordan (or Jordyn). I think Jo is a fun nickname, though. :)

James is a pretty easy choice for us because my dad was named James (but he went by Jim, and his mom and siblings all called him Jimmy growing up) and Daniel's dad has James as a middle name. At the very least, we would use it as a middle name. Same with Doris. It _has _to be a middle name if we have a girl because both of our paternal grandmothers were Doris. I actually wouldn't mind it as a first name (and call her Dory), but I don't think Daniel's too keen on that idea.


----------



## ChezTunes

Well, so long as we're confessing real names, mine is Shelley. It's not short for Michelle or anything. Just plain, ol', Shelley. 

My close friends call me Chez because my Nain (grandmother) used to mix me and my cousin Cheryl's names up :dohh: I am grandchild number 21 (of 28, I think. Without counting great-grandkids!!) to be fair so I forgive her for mixing us all up! :haha: 

My cousin Cheryl is a "SH" sound but my nickname Chez is a "CH" sound. Tunes is because I've always been really good at knowing/identifying song lyrics and 2 of my cousins called me it when I was about 16 and it stuck!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for sharing, Chez. Its nice to be able to put some real names with faces. :winkwink:

My username is just something silly I used to say when I was about 13 years old, in place of "cool" or "awesome". Not sure where I got it from. :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Love the new signature youngwife! :flower:

Thank you! it wouldnt let me write everyone in  and also i was scared to make a ticker for this baby with all the things i read on here about pregnancy after c sectiont o soon etc. but i thought what the heck go for it! im in second tri now so i should be more relaxed so i went for it  xx


----------



## youngwife20

SPIFFY- thank you! I thought it was about time to put a ticker! &#61514; xx and I do like Leo for short so that might stick that name! and I love the girls name very cute! 

LAILA- I love Zayne we were looking at names that begin with Z when I was pregnant with my daughter but didn&#8217;t get anywere! I love Zayne &#61514; And I hope you get all you dream for hun this time round! And I did indeed pump my boobs carried on producing as much as I wanted it to produce. And infact im still leaking 2 month s later lol. I know some women have problems with supply but not everyone! So you may have no issues I think if you keep nursing as often as you usualy do and if you notice a slip in supply nurse loads or pump alittle bit so u produce more there is a thread on here in the bf section with people who are pregnant and bf. If I was pregnant and direct breastfeeding I would have carried on but I was just to tired pumping when I was feeling sick and nipples got abit more sensitive. So hopefuly your bfrelationship wont be effected! The problem is youl never be able to tell but I wonder if you ate all the foods that help increase supply like oatmeal and stuff during pregnancy wheather that would help continue production? If you google &#8220; what to eat to increase breastmilk a long list comes up of all you can eat to hellp xx 
HARLEY- your so right I agree with you. I think we will see how we manage with our little boy and our little girl and see how they cope with each other! I gues if we could afford for me to be a stay at home mum then that would work better with more kids as 2 kids in childcare is expensive enough. Im looking into this thing were you can get 70% of childcare paid for if both of couple work more than 16 hours and earn less that 58K which will help big time!! And I love Eelonor it&#8217;s a pretty name to write too! And your right.. I probably should mention it before I go in! thanks . and it worked fine pumping when I was pregnant but I found I was very very sleepy so then it took abit more energy. My nipples did feel abit more sore but that&#8217;s easily sorted with abit of bm on the nipple or something. I would have carried on passed 6 weeks but I think I was ready to stop anyway as pumping was getting abit tiering! But I am so glad that I stopped before milk dried up ( as I don&#8217;t know if it would have dried on its own eventualy) but I liked being the one to say &#8220; im done&#8221; and not feel sad if it stoped producing on its own xx 

PIELETTE- how cute that your partner calls you pie! My husband loves trying loads of petnames in one week he just goes through them all depending on his mood lol weve only been married almost 2 yrs so I am sure one will stick lol. His fav at the moment is chocolate ( because my skin is the same colour as chocolate lol 

CHEZTUNES- thank you so much! And oooh so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope u get exactly what you want so exciting . when we found out we were having a boy I never realised how excited I would be because I didn&#8217;t mind either way but its nice to have both I cant wait to meet him and see what he will be like ( wel I can wait till hes ready hehe but you get what I mean ) xx do you think youd be disappointed if baby wasn&#8217;t a boy? ( I know ur happy if babys healthy but I mean since you have been thinking ur havin a boy x


----------



## ChezTunes

Youngwife - I would have been at first but have been thinking that won't be the case now at all... I just want to know, I need to know! :haha: I'd love another girl at some point anyway but want at least one of each too!!


----------



## Pielette

Chez, good luck for the scan today, can't wait to hear about it :flower: Love the back story to your username :haha: 

Haha Harley I'm not sure if I can deal with that information :haha: Do people seriously try to pronounce it like Rachelle? :dohh: Rachael and Rachel are pronounced the same, I can't believe some people don't know that!

I love knowing the stories behind the usernames - spiffy you cracked me up :haha: Nope it's simply because we make mini pies :happydance:

Well today we have our joint NCT babies birthday party. We decided to do a separate thing because there are 9 babies so therefore 18 adults so it could have gotten a bit mad! We've hired a hall and soft play equipment so the babies should have fun and each baby has a present to open.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

My real name is Logan.. I have natural red hair so there you get lilrojo.. lil=little rojo=red.. so little red.. :) have had it for quite some time so there is mine :)

I cant wait for af to leave.. lol so the last one can come and be gone too.. :) Hope everyone is well love the names.. I have no clue on our next one.. esp. for a boy.. lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I've never heard of the name Logan for a girl, but I like it! Although you probably go through the same thing as me, with people just seeing your name and not knowing gender, since my name is leagally still spelled "Jordan." As for the red hair, I think I already mentioned that I have strawnerry blonde hair. It was bright red when I was little, then turned blonde, and then went strawberry blonde. My little brother is almost 15, though, and his hair is still very red. Do either of your kids have red hair?

Pie, I hope you and Noah had fun at the joint birthday party. :flower:

Chez, I can't wait to hear how your scan went!


----------



## ChezTunes

HE IS -VERY MUCH- A BOY! :blue:

He kept putting his hand over his face when the tech tried to get a 4D picture so we couldn't get our free 4D print but we got some profile pictures and the potty shot! :haha: Although he was shy to show his face, he gave us a great view of what he's been hiding well until now!!


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> Youngwife - I would have been at first but have been thinking that won't be the case now at all... I just want to know, I need to know! :haha: I'd love another girl at some point anyway but want at least one of each too!!

you find out todaay!!???!! xx so excited for u


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> HE IS -VERY MUCH- A BOY! :blue:
> 
> He kept putting his hand over his face when the tech tried to get a 4D picture so we couldn't get our free 4D print but we got some profile pictures and the potty shot! :haha: Although he was shy to show his face, he gave us a great view of what he's been hiding well until now!!

woooooooooooooooooooooooohooo congrats hunni!!!! weldone to ur little boy for finanly showing u!! xx


----------



## youngwife20

im called youngwidfe 20 because.. i am a young wife who got married at 20 yrs old and thts when i made the username lol so not very exciting with the choice of name lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:happydance: Yay! I'm so glad Dex was willing to show off his stuff this time! Way to go, little man!

Okay ladies, here's my progression after using up the last of my Wondfos. :) Top is 10 dpo and bottom is 16 dpo (in case you can't read my numbers on the tests)
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo - 16 dpo.jpg
File size: 156.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ChezTunes

Aaah, what beautiful tests! Great progression there :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Chez that's fantastic! So glad Dexter decided to flash you finally :haha: It must be lovely to have that completely confirmed now. 

Ooh spiffy the tests look great :flower: I've finally managed to stop testing now and feel a bit better, I was starting to drive myself mad which was pointless. How long will you tests for, or is that the last batch?

Well Noah had a great time with all his buddies yesterday! It was a lovely afternoon and they had loads to explore. It was a bit tricky when someone got the champagne out, just said I was driving but it probably looked a bit odd since everyone else had a bit if they were driving. Hey ho, if they suspect there's nothing I can do.

Starting to feel absolutely shattered though. Just went upstairs for a nap and I never do that. Think I'm hitting that pregnant tired wall!


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Chez that's fantastic! So glad Dexter decided to flash you finally :haha: It must be lovely to have that completely confirmed now.
> 
> Ooh spiffy the tests look great :flower: I've finally managed to stop testing now and feel a bit better, I was starting to drive myself mad which was pointless. How long will you tests for, or is that the last batch?
> 
> Well Noah had a great time with all his buddies yesterday! It was a lovely afternoon and they had loads to explore. It was a bit tricky when someone got the champagne out, just said I was driving but it probably looked a bit odd since everyone else had a bit if they were driving. Hey ho, if they suspect there's nothing I can do.
> 
> Starting to feel absolutely shattered though. Just went upstairs for a nap and I never do that. Think I'm hitting that pregnant tired wall!

aww tho feeling pregnant tiredness is no fun its a good sign! lol i love all the prego symptoms  and great Noah had fun!! xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm done testing now. I just wanted to use up the last of my cheapies, but I'm definately not buying more. :flower:

I totally understand how you're feeling with that tiredness, though! In fact, I just had myself a little nap, which was nice. :sleep: And I feel bad because I just lost it and started crying last night because I was so tried and I was so frustrated that my LO chose this time to go back to waking up multiple times throughout the night when she used to sleep through the night (it was only about a three week stretch, but it was enough to make me angry that she stopped doing it!)

So we were planning on telling our families on Christmas, but we've bumped it up. Now, we're going to tell my family next Thursday on Thanksgiving, and DH's family a week after when we go have dinner at their house. The reason is, I don't think I'll be able to hide it until Christmas! I know you show sooner with your second, especially if you've had a baby recently, and I showed pretty early the firs ttime around! Plus, I'm already bloating so badly that I look three months pregnant, and I'd rather not have everyone secretly wondering if I'm getting fatter. :dohh:

Here's how bloated I get by the afternoon :blush:
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks.JPG
File size: 154.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

love hearing everyones names!!! im melissa btw. so i had many nicknames, missy, lisa, mel, and even different ones.. mitt, and leese i love nicknames so my kids all are called a ton of different names :haha:

loving the baby name choices too, very cute. i dont dare begin looking at names lol. if i pick one i will quit liking it by the time im pregnant or at least before the baby is born. i like to wait til the last minute to pick one so i dont see something better after we have already told the kids what the name is. we all start calling the baby by that name so i dont want to be locked in unless i absolutely love it. weird i know.

spiffy- thats a lovely progression and such a cute bump!!! :happydance:

chez- yay for:blue:!!!!!!


----------



## lalila0007

Awwww, congrats on your boy Chez!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, so great to see those lines getting nice and dark! I took a test yesterday and I'll take another tomorrow, then I'll show you all both pics. :) I also feel like I look three months pregnant already, but I have pretty much felt that way since Ozzy was born! :rofl:

Chez! Yay for Dexter! Too bad you couldn't get a good pic of his cute lil' face, but so nice he finally flashed the camera. Tee hee.

Pie, that's so fun that Noah has a group of friends to celebrate his birthday with. All of Ozzy's little friends from church are either a bit too old or a bit too young for that right now. Someday their age gaps won't matter as much, but right now it feels like a big difference.


----------



## ChezTunes

Thanks, ladies! :flower:

What a lovely bump you have coming along, Spiffy... Even if it is bloating for now, it is due to being *pregnant*!! That just makes it all the more real, don't ya think? :baby:

I just realised that today is "V-day" for me! :happydance: Of course I knew today was 24weeks but I've just realised that 24w means V-day!! :flow:


----------



## Pielette

Happy V Day chez :happydance: It's always a relief to get to 24 weeks! :flower:

Wow spiffy! I can understand not being able to keep it a secret :haha: I'm quite bloated by the evenings too, I can kind of feel my lower belly quite tight and firm, and then bloat on top of it :dohh: I do keep wondering when I will properly show. I showed at about 4 months with Noah, I got back to my pre-pregnancy weight though so I don't know what that means for when I show this time :shrug:

I think it really does Harley, when they're younger the age gap seems bigger. My best friend has two little girls and they're 2 and 3 and a half and now they're seeming to be more similar in age. For a long time it seemed like they were poles apart.

We tried a new playgroup this morning and Noah seemed to really enjoy himself so think that one's a winner :thumbup: Good because we didn't have anything to do on a Monday before. I ended up chatting to a woman with a three year old, heavily pregnant and due in 2 weeks. Took me back! And forward I guess :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> Thanks, ladies! :flower:
> 
> What a lovely bump you have coming along, Spiffy... Even if it is bloating for now, it is due to being *pregnant*!! That just makes it all the more real, don't ya think? :baby:
> 
> I just realised that today is "V-day" for me! :happydance: Of course I knew today was 24weeks but I've just realised that 24w means V-day!! :flow:

happy vday hun! do you feel this pregnancy is going faster? i feel like its racing past!


----------



## youngwife20

I was so huge with my daughter in that pic thats me at like 30 weeks by 41 weeks i was sooo heavy i felt like i was going to topple forward my belly was still huge and lots of overhang. so i did go back to prepreg weight but my belly is still lop sided from were her butt used to poke out lol so this time round i wasnt belieiving i really had a bump! as i didnt get a bump a propper bump ppl could notice till 7 months. with this baby i got a proper bump at like 4 months x


----------



## youngwife20

Oh yeh i forgot to say we felt our little baba on the ousided at 19 weeks! and have felt it since. im super happy about that as being overwieight i was always told not to expect anything like that for a longggg time x


----------



## HAKing

Phew, lots to catch up on! Hope I don't miss anything.

Youngwife, that is super exciting that you got to feel your little man on the outside! Has DH felt him yet? :flower:

Harley, Thank you for the link. I will definitely check it out. We got our invites printed yesterday for Sam's birthday and will be picking them up today! I'm super excited to start planning now. I just wasn't feeling it (overwhelmed) but something changed and now I can't wait! 

Spiffy, those are great progression tests! So happy to see that line get darker and darker! :happydance:

Chez, congrats on Dex showing his good and confirming he is a boy! :hugs: Also, happy V-day! :happydance:

Blessed, how are you? Still no AF?

Pie, glad Noah enjoyed his playgroup and you guys found a good one. :thumbup:

AFM, nothing too exciting going on. This weekend was good but went much too quick! We went out to dinner with one of DH's co-workers and his wife for his birthday. They are also friends of ours so it was nice to get out a bit with Sam also. They are expecting their first in early April so they just love seeing Sam. Yesterday we just relaxed around the house and ran a few errands. So happy this week is a short week due to Thanskgiving :happydance: 

Anyone have any big plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, glad you had a good weekend! We rearranged our living room so that we have a lot more space and I love how open it feels now! All we had to do was get rid of our kitchen table. :dohh:

As for Thanksgiving, we're going to Arizona to see family, but it's going to be a 12 hour drive. :shock: I really hope LO does okay!

Thanks ladies, for telling me that my bloat belly is cute. :haha: I have to admit, as soon as I find out I'm preggo, I stop trying to suck in all the time, because I'm like, it's not a fat belly anymore, it's a _pregnant_ belly. :winkwink:

Chez, happy V-Day!!!! :)

Youngwife, congrats on feeling your little man moving! I felt DD at 16 weeks, so I'm wondering how soon I'll feel this baby.

Pie, I'm glad you found a new group for Noah. My DD doesn't have any play groups, mostly becasue I have no transportation to get her to one. Also, like Harley, most of her little "friends" are either a little too old or a little too young right now. It will be nice when a couple of months no longer makes much of a difference.

Blessed, I totally understand why you'd wait on baby names. Once you tell your other kids and they become attached to the name, it would be so hard to try and switch it.


----------



## blessedmomma

haking- still no af here :wacko: we always stay home and make a big thanksgiving dinner. its a whole big thing for us. DH's dad/step mom and my brother come over. we visit people at christmas, but its too much to take our family of 8 everywhere for both holidays lol.

spiffy- we have family in arizona too. went there for christmas a few years ago and it took 16 hrs :shock:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. hope your all well

Youngwife... yay for feeling the little guy so fun :)

Chez.. yay for confirmation of little Dexter :)

Pie-Happy to hear Noah had fun at his group :)

Blessed-hope af shows for you sooner than later... 

Spiffy-great lines hun and cute littel baby bloat.. we also rearranged our living room.. :)

Haking-yay for bday invites.. I ordered Bryce's online.. were doing a Baby Lion Kiny party :) have you gotten af yet??

Harley-Hope all is well with you.. the gaps will be nothing as they age.. :) my dd is 3 months younger than her cousin another girl.. and now they are both 3 and it doesnt matter anymore.. :)

THanksgiving will be at my house this year.. so been cleaning and all that fun for that.. eating and hanging out.. then going black friday shopping with my sister.. saturday getting our christmas tree and sunday decorating it.. should be fun.. :) This past weekend we put up our outside decorations.. it was fun.. gets us to feeling festive.. 

Hope you all enjoyed your weekend.. 

look at that ticker!! 2 weeks and 6 days.. say what.. lol then next af and ttc :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ooooh, V-Day! That's great, Chez! (Good thing I just learned what V-Day stands for yesterday. ;))

Pie, that is so great that you found a playgroup for Mondays. I need to find an afternoon one for at least one day of the week, I think. The ones we usually go to are during Ozzy's usual nap time, so it makes it hard to go more than once a week because it messes with his schedule.

I don't mean to ignore everyone else, but I'm kind of freaking out here and I want your opinions on something! I just got a call from Power to Change (the company I worked for before and who just gave me the "run around" about that job) and they asked me how I would feel working for them full time! A girl who got hired just a over a year ago (basically to replace me) just gave her notice and is leaving. They think I would be perfect for the job (since I basically helped create it), and are going to hold off on posting it until I can get back to them. Obviously they want me to get back to them ASAP. Obviously, I want to take the job, and I have a feeling Daniel will feel the same way (I would be making more than he makes!), the big question on my mind is... Do I tell them I'm pregnant now? In a way, I feel bad accepting a job knowing I'll only be there for 9 months or so. But we could really use the income, even if it means putting Ozzy in daycare or finding someone to watch him a few days per week. Aaaah! I just wish it wasn't so complicated!


----------



## lilrojo

Harley i would take it.. Maybe just say your hoping to add to your family, as you just found out your pregnant and not quite to the safe zone yet.. thats my thoughts.. i dont know how you should word it but i would mention it somehow so they are not shocked in a few months..


----------



## lalila0007

Hi Ladies - I'm loving all the happy news in here! 

As for me, I guess my NTNP will continue indefinitely. Was really starting to think I was pregnant (which would be a miracle if it happened since we had to use Clomid the first time around). But...nope, the test still says negative. I guess its just a combination of the breastfeeding and my PCOS. 

Of course at this very moment I have to say I'm kinda glad. Lilli has been sick this weekend and I've had 4 hours of sleep in 2 days and am now sick as well. I couldn't imagine doing this and being preg too. 

Anyway, not sure when I'll be back on this week with folks coming in for Thanksgiving and whatnot. So, for those of you who celebrate it, Happy Thanksgiving and for all those who don't, have a fantastic week and keep the good news and vibes flowing!


----------



## lalila0007

Oh and Harley - if you want the job, TAKE IT! <3 I don't know if things are different in BC but I wouldn't tell them you're pregnant until after the fact.


----------



## HAKing

Harley, I would tell the job that you are expecting but that you are 100% dedicated to the job, etc and would be willing to come back after you had the baby--if indeed you plan to. I just would hate to hide it and then they find out soon since it may be hard to hide this time around!

Rojo, a Lion King party sounds so fun! Still no AF for me though, I've just decided to not stress it. It will come...hopefully soon. Or I'll even take a BFP instead :haha: I'm thinking I didn't ovulate from being sick and everything got all screwed up. I took an OPK yesterday for fun, (and I had a lot of EWCM) and it was positive...hmm.... :wacko: So we BD just to be safe! :happydance:

Laila, sorry to hear about the negative pregnancy test! :nope: Did you get diagnosed with PCOS before or after you had DD? Also, what were/are your sympotoms?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, this same exact thing happened to me last time around! I got a job offer and a positive pregnancy test later on in the same day. I had already taken the job, but I waited to let the principal (I was a teacher) know that I was pregnant when I was about 7 weeks, and told him that I would not be returning to work after the baby was born, and he took it very well! However, if I had known I was pregnant before the job was extended, I think I would have let them know, just because I'd feel weird hiding it, almost like I was being dishonest. It already felt weird enough just waiting those couple weeks!

Rojo, you're sooooooo close now!!!! :happydance:

Lalila, sorry things have been rough lately, but I know how you feel. The first month we were TTC I was actually not too dissapointed when I got AF because me and LO were both really sick, and the thought of being pregnant was daunting at that moment.


----------



## Pielette

Hmm Harley that's a really tough one. I would be tempted to say nothing and then reveal it later but I have to admit I would feel guilty about doing so. Having said that, they have definitively offered you the job and cannot discriminate on the grounds of pregnancy, so they should still uphold the offer. I think that's right from my limited understanding of employment law! I think honesty is the best policy in this situation actually because there could be some bad feeling if you don't say anything until after you take the job.

But congratulations on getting it, it's fab! :happydance: And no doubt it will really help to have a bit more money coming in in preparation for baby number 2 :flower:

Rojo, a lion king party, that's so so cute! Can't wait to see pics :flower: Ooh and not long to go AT ALL! 

It'll all fall into place and happen at the right time lalila :flower: Its hard when they're ill, I absolutely hate when Noah is ill, wish I could make it better and all you can do is wait it out.

Sounds like the right attitude to me HAKing! The OPK was positive? What cycle day are you on?

Edit - just realised I wrote Harley instead of HAKing, sorry ladies :dohh: DH keeps calling me preggo mumbrain


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, I forgot to tell you all, ezbaydust commented on my post in 1st tri and I thought I'd just let you know what she said, since she hasn't been on here in a while. 

She said that she feels embarassed to come back to this thread (not sure why, but I told her we missed her) and she said that's she's been feeling pretty crappy and hasn't been online much lately. But otherwise, it looks like everything is going okay with her pregnancy, and she's 10 weeks along now.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks spiffy, I'd been wondering! Nice to know all is good with ez.


----------



## MrsStutler

Just wanted to pop in and let you gals know I finally got my BFP a few days ago! :happydance: I've been lurking and following this thread as best I can and I'm loving all the good news lately! Yay~!


----------



## ChezTunes

Oooh :happydance: Congratulations, MrsStutler! :flower:


----------



## ChezTunes

Young - Sorry, I didn't reply... There's so much going on my poor little brain cannot keep up! :haha:

To answer your question... I don't think this pregnancy is going faster than with DD. I think it flew by so fast with her! This time, it feels like I've been pregnant forever, well I kinda have in a way huh!! :haha:

How are you finding it?


----------



## ChezTunes

Just like to say thanks for all the "congrats" and support, ladies. I'd like to appologise now for skipping out so much... I try to keep up but once there's a few pages full, my brain goes South for the Winter! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Morning ladies (or afternoon or evening depending :haha:)

Don't worry chez, my DH has a new nickname for me - preggo mumbrain, used for whenever I am forgetful or do something incredibly stupid. Unfortunately this is happening a lot at the moment :haha:

I am so tired it's ridiculous. I slept all night and then k woke up feeling like I hadn't slept at all. Can't wait for the monkey's nap at 12.30 when I get to nap too!


----------



## Pielette

A further example of my forgetfulness - I meant to say congratulations MrsStutler!


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> Young - Sorry, I didn't reply... There's so much going on my poor little brain cannot keep up! :haha:
> 
> To answer your question... I don't think this pregnancy is going faster than with DD. I think it flew by so fast with her! This time, it feels like I've been pregnant forever, well I kinda have in a way huh!! :haha:
> 
> How are you finding it?

Im finding it okay but the difference in this pregnancy is-

Im finding it hard to resist junk food. were as with my daughter i never had no junk. 

I feel its going soo fast i cant really sit down and just enjoy it for a second because im constantly running around after my daughter trying to climb over things and crawling behind the tv lol 

but i am enjoying being pregnant i am abit more worried this time round about labour x


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> Ooooh, V-Day! That's great, Chez! (Good thing I just learned what V-Day stands for yesterday. ;))
> 
> Pie, that is so great that you found a playgroup for Mondays. I need to find an afternoon one for at least one day of the week, I think. The ones we usually go to are during Ozzy's usual nap time, so it makes it hard to go more than once a week because it messes with his schedule.
> 
> I don't mean to ignore everyone else, but I'm kind of freaking out here and I want your opinions on something! I just got a call from Power to Change (the company I worked for before and who just gave me the "run around" about that job) and they asked me how I would feel working for them full time! A girl who got hired just a over a year ago (basically to replace me) just gave her notice and is leaving. They think I would be perfect for the job (since I basically helped create it), and are going to hold off on posting it until I can get back to them. Obviously they want me to get back to them ASAP. Obviously, I want to take the job, and I have a feeling Daniel will feel the same way (I would be making more than he makes!), the big question on my mind is... Do I tell them I'm pregnant now? In a way, I feel bad accepting a job knowing I'll only be there for 9 months or so. But we could really use the income, even if it means putting Ozzy in daycare or finding someone to watch him a few days per week. Aaaah! I just wish it wasn't so complicated!

I wouldnt tell them till you legaly had to tell them.. maybe you can say " i didnt find out till late " as thats what i said to my manager when i told her after my 20 week scan i said " we didnt find out till late and we wanted to wait till we found out everything was ok with the baby" she accepted that.

i know they say you cant discriminate coz of pregnancy but they do! ans theres nothing anyone can do about it! take the job xx


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you all, ezbaydust commented on my post in 1st tri and I thought I'd just let you know what she said, since she hasn't been on here in a while.
> 
> She said that she feels embarassed to come back to this thread (not sure why, but I told her we missed her) and she said that's she's been feeling pretty crappy and hasn't been online much lately. But otherwise, it looks like everything is going okay with her pregnancy, and she's 10 weeks along now.

embarrased? what did i miss what happend? x


----------



## youngwife20

MrsStutler said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let you gals know I finally got my BFP a few days ago! :happydance: I've been lurking and following this thread as best I can and I'm loving all the good news lately! Yay~!

congrats hun!!! x x


----------



## youngwife20

HAKING-yup! he was there when he popped out! and he felt it twice he was soooo happpy it was just such a beautiful momment because id been saying to myself " nahh cant be kicking yet this stron must be gass" lol then it was a certiantity when we actulay could see it and hubby could feel it with his hand! soo happy xx 

SPIFFY- thank u and aww i think with being so busy with ur lo it is so hard to actualy notice it! thats what ive found i notice it most when im sitting in bed


----------



## ChezTunes

Young - I loved being pregnant with DD but this time has been hard so I guess that hasn't helped with feeling like it's dragging. I'm watching my weight this time, as I'd like to gain as little as possible - not just because of what the consultant said but because I'd like to get back to pre-DD weight asap! I piled on 3 stone with DD as I just ate what I wanted... Which included quite a few take-aways! :dohh:

Harley - I'd take it for sure. It's not so much lying, as it's early days and it's totally understandable that you'd want to keep it a bit quite atm. All I can say is what _I _would do. I'd do as has been said and explain that I was hoping to extend my family and that it won't effect your work or commitment to the job. They shouldn't discriminate against pregnancy but some places do, especially over here! They know you have started a family so they obviously know you have other commitments too so I'm sure if you do choose to tell them, they will be compassionate about it. GL, whatever you decide! :flow:


----------



## HAKing

Congratulations MrsSlutler! :happydance: :flower:

Youngwife, that is such a sweet moment between you, baby and DH! :hugs: Glad you guys got to experience it. It think it is amazing when our hubbys/significant others get to feel baby kick :cloud9:

Harley, when are you supposed to get back to job about whether you are taking it or not? I think that waiting to tell them would be best like everyone else says. Its still early. And when you do I would just tell them you plan to come back; if thats what you indeed want to do. Hope it all works out though whatever you plan. :flower:

Pie, what time is it there? I never know what time it is where everyone else is! Its morning for me...a little past 7am now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Mrs. Stutler! :happydance:

Youngwife, you didn't miss anything. We're not sure why Ez feels embarrased to come back. We'd love to have her!

Okay ladies, ready for a crazy preggo dream? I had a dream last night that I had triplet brothers (which makes a total of 7 triplet dreams since we started TTC) but that's not the funny part. Later on in the night I had a dream that I found out that Pielette was actually my mother in law! :rofl: Even though I've see your picture on here, Pie, and you look nothing like her (and I get along with her pretty well, so it's not an insult :haha:). Noah wasn't in the equation, but you were still pregnant, and so I was telling my DH, "It's so weird that your mom is pregnant at the same time as me. And I'm the only one that knows it because of the forum." :haha:


----------



## lalila0007

HAKing - I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was quite young (15 I think?) and was told I would have a difficult time ever having children. I also have hypothyroidism. So, with DD, we TTC for a year naturally with charting etc, then tried Clomid. We got preg after Clomid Round 3. 
So, now we are NTNP indefinitely and hoping to get there naturally. The plan is to give it until DD is 18 mos and if not preg, revisit using Clomid again. 

MrsStutler - Congrats!! 

Rojo - Lion King!! That's awesome! I love that movie so much! I was actually watching it waiting for my contractions to kick in good and hard after my water broke. Love it! 

All you ladies with Mommy/baby/prego brain - I remember that so well. It made me crazy to not be able to remember anything, ever. I can only imagine how annoying it must get while also taking care of another little one! But it was Oh So Worth It! <3


----------



## HAKing

lalila0007 said:


> HAKing - I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was quite young (15 I think?) and was told I would have a difficult time ever having children. I also have hypothyroidism. So, with DD, we TTC for a year naturally with charting etc, then tried Clomid. We got preg after Clomid Round 3.
> So, now we are NTNP indefinitely and hoping to get there naturally. The plan is to give it until DD is 18 mos and if not preg, revisit using Clomid again.
> 
> <3

Hopefully you will be able to conceive naturally this time. My SIL was diagnosed with PCOS and now I'm freaking out that I may have it, Google is my worst enemy :haha: I guess I don't really have any real reason to think I have it other than Googleing everything. I just didn't know if there was some sure symptoms that would point to it. 

It seems more common that people seem to think I've noticed with all the research I've been doing lately.


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy you have literally cracked me up :rofl: Noah is sat in his high chair eating cheese on toast and I burst out laughing, he's just looked at me like what are you laughing about crazy woman? :haha: 

Hopefully you'll get there naturally this time lalila :flower: I've heard that sometimes it can be easier second time round because everything has been 'jump' started as it were. Fingers crossed for you!

HAKing it's just gone 5pm here so the monkey's tea time :flower: I always give him a light dinner because he has a main meal at lunch.


----------



## HAKing

Wow, so you're about 8 hours ahead of me! Crazy time zones! You're eating you're dinner as I'm eating my breakfast :haha:


----------



## Pielette

So is it 9am there HAKing? How weird! My day is just winding down. Thank God I'm shattered!


----------



## HAKing

Yup, a little past 9 now! How are you feeling, other than tired? When do you normally put Noah to bed? Some nights it seems like bedtime can't come soon enough! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is well.. 

Im excited for thanksgiving.. its the kickoff of the holiday season.. 

thanks ladies.. i wanted something cute and unique and found baby lion king 1st bday stuff so i took it.. its super cute.. :) cant believe its less than 3 months till he will be 1.. 

Sorry to hear about the no af yet Haking.. hope she shows soon..how did the invites turn out :)

lalila-sorry to hear a bfn.. hope you get a positive sooner than later this go around..

lol its 1130 here.. almot noon.. lunch time :)


----------



## Pielette

I'm fine otherwise thanks HAKing :flower: I don't feel sick as such, just a bit odd, but that's ok. The main thing is the fatigue, it's really hitting me now. Noah has a 2 hour nap every lunchtime and I've started taking a nap myself then :blush: 

Bedtime is 7pm and I have to admit I do look forward to it! I love him to bits of course but he's such a little dynamo, he wears me out :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pielette said:


> Spiffy you have literally cracked me up :rofl: Noah is sat in his high chair eating cheese on toast and I burst out laughing, he's just looked at me like what are you laughing about crazy woman? :haha:

I'm glad my bizarre dreams could provide some amusement for you. :winkwink:

Also, lucky you! I wish my LO took a two hour nap. She only sleep for 45-60 minutes at a time, and that's usually not enough time for me to really get to sleep and make it worth it.


----------



## HAKing

Invites came out perfect! We just got them printed at Sam's Club :thumbup: and I'm so happy how they came out and we got them done for a great price too! Tonight I need to start addressing them and mail them out by Friday. 

Pie, a 2 hour nap is awesome! Sam naps for about 1.5-2 in the morning 1 hour in afternoon and bed by 9 at the latest. But I wake up so early for work that sometimes I'm pushing for bed at 8pm :wacko: He has returned back to sleeping though the night so I'm hoping when I do get pregnant that sticks as I know I'll be exhausted too! 

Rojo, I'm so excited for Thanksgiving also! I love the holiday season and all the fun stuff that goes along with it. How is the weather where you are? Winter seems to never be coming for us this year... :growlmad:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah our weather seems to be fine so far.. no snow.. sunny but cooler, not cold cold yet though.. Im thankful for that though.. I do not like the cold.. winter isnt my favortie time of year at all.. a bit of snow for chrismtas would do just fine.. lol


----------



## Pielette

Oh I know I'm very lucky to get a two hour nap time! It helps because it means I can get a couple of bits done, like ironing which I can't do when he's awake cos he tries to climb up the ironing board :dohh:

I do feel envious of thanksgiving, it sounds like such a lovely family holiday! I actually love winter, I love winter clothes and snuggling indoors when it's freezing outside. We got married in the snow, we married on 18th December and of course you can't plan for it but on the morning of our wedding the heavens opened and we had about 5 inches of snow. We loved it :cloud9:


----------



## Skadi

Sorry I've been flaking out. Just stressed with the disappointment with how long NTNP is taking which is silly because we aren't TTC yet... Also been stressed out about Keira not gaining weight. bah. I've been reading... though to keep up with how everyone is getting along. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

MrsStutler said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let you gals know I finally got my BFP a few days ago! :happydance: I've been lurking and following this thread as best I can and I'm loving all the good news lately! Yay~!

Oooh! Hooray! That means we have the exact same due date!!! Congrats! So fun to have another bump buddy, and you are the first person on here who I know of that has my same DD. :)



Spiffynoodles said:


> Okay ladies, ready for a crazy preggo dream? I had a dream last night that I had triplet brothers (which makes a total of 7 triplet dreams since we started TTC) but that's not the funny part. Later on in the night I had a dream that I found out that Pielette was actually my mother in law! :rofl: Even though I've see your picture on here, Pie, and you look nothing like her (and I get along with her pretty well, so it's not an insult :haha:). Noah wasn't in the equation, but you were still pregnant, and so I was telling my DH, "It's so weird that your mom is pregnant at the same time as me. And I'm the only one that knows it because of the forum." :haha:

Bahahaha! :rofl: That's a great dream!



Pielette said:


> I do feel envious of thanksgiving, it sounds like such a lovely family holiday! I actually love winter, I love winter clothes and snuggling indoors when it's freezing outside. We got married in the snow, we married on 18th December and of course you can't plan for it but on the morning of our wedding the heavens opened and we had about 5 inches of snow. We loved it :cloud9:

Oooh, snow on your wedding day... that sounds so lovely! I love winter too. Sweaters and scarves and snuggling up with hot chocolate. So nice.

Skadi, no worries. Life gets busy and stressful sometimes and I certainly don't expect anyone to make this thread their first priority in life. :) Sorry to hear that Keira isn't gaining weight. Has it been going on for very long? I'm a little worried about Ozzy's growth, but he did just start walking and is therefore expending more energy throughout the day. He's starting to become kind of lean. I need to call and book his 12 month doctor's appointment, and I guess we'll see how he's growing then.

Thanks for all the advice ladies! I decided to take the job and tell them I'm pregnant. I also let her know that I am willing to come back before the usual 12 months after baby is born. She was glad to hear that, as it let her know that I am serious about the job and would consider working there long term. The next step is for her to talk with HR about a few things and then I would get a call from them with an official offer. So, things are looking good, but I have to admit I'm still a teensy bit worried.


----------



## Pielette

I think you've done the right thing Harley, you don't want there to be bad feeling once you've taken the job and you've been upfront and honest :flower: I'm sure you'll feel a lot better when you get it officially in writing though! I wouldn't worry about Ozzy's growth too much, I think there's such a big range of normal and they all balance out when they get older :thumbup: Noah is a chunk and it has worried me at times but I think he'll slim down as he gets a bit older. He eats really well but he doesn't eat any junk so I guess that's just his build at the moment!

Sorry it's getting you down a bit skadi. Would you consider stepping it up a bit to TTC? I found NTNP too frustrating in the end and had to throw everything at it because it was driving me crazy.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Pie we got married the 15th of December :) will be 5 years this year :)

Hope the us ladies have a great thanksgiving tomorrow.. and im so ready to start ttc.. a bit daunting to think about having 3 kids but i think im ready..


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffy - I must admit your dream made me laugh when I first read about it! :ROFL: I had a crazy dream last night actually... I found out DF had cheated on me by having a one-night-stand with some girl called Violet! :wacko: It's not even like we know anyone called Violet or that the name has come up for me to dream about it... :haha: I told him 
right away when we woke up, and we had a giggle about it!!

HAKing - Glad your invites turned out perfect for you!

Skadi - Sorry to hear you're having a stressful time of it lately :hugs:

Pie - Aaah, you wedding day sounds perfect. I know how rare the snow is here and it's never guaranteed, and living by the sea - I can count on one hand the amount of times we've had snow in my lifetime! I would LOVE a Winter wedding. Our anniversary is New Years Day and I'd love to get married one New Years Day and have it snow... Thaaat's just never gonna happen, sadly. :nope:

Harley - I think you made the right choice too. Here might be another story as they're not as compassionate in most places in my area, and would consider someone else over an expectant mother but not give that as a reason and give a dishonest one. It sounds like they really want you and as soon as you have it all in writing, you'll feel much better about everything. :flow:

Rojo - I'm finding it a tiny bit daunting now - that I'm going to have 2 little mites running riot, nevermind 3! :haha: I know we'll be fine but I would like a break (from being pregnant) before the next one! :thumbup: We think we'd like to start NTNP again when this LO is around 1, that way there will be another close enough gap between them, not too close and not too big. Then see how that goes and go from there.

I too think Thanksgiving would be a great holiday to celebrate. I hope those who're celebrating enjoy themselves!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies, sorry i havent been on. my uncle passed away. we were planning a family reunion this saturday that will now be a funeral. :(

he is one of 11 kids and the first to pass away, even though he was one of the youngest. mixing diet pills with energy drinks im told. gave him a seizure that caused a heart attack. went without oxygen too long and the dr's put him into a medically induced coma. ran some tests and he wasnt doing good. they took him off the ventilators yesterday.

i want to catch up but i might not be on much. i hope i havent missed anything important going on here. this is my fave thread. :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Melissa, I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for you and your family.

:hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Harley - She has been growing very slowly ever since starting solids but this last month was the worst with only one ounce gained. I'm still waiting to hear back about bloodwork that was done. I don't understand it because she eats so much. I decided to get her started on pasta now for the extra calories... hopefully that will make a difference.

Pie - I'd love to TTC now but OH seems to have no sex drive. It's so frustrating.

Blessed - I'm sorry to hear about your uncle, that is sad!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Interesting. Pasta sounds like a good idea. I wonder if Ozzy's slow growth might be because I haven't yet introduced dairy into his diet. He was having trouble with it until about 9 months just in my breastmilk. That's cleared up, but I'm still kinda wary of feeding it to him straight up. I should probably try giving him some yogurt or cheese or something and just see how it goes.


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone?

Oh blessed I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: That's so sad, him being the youngest as well. Those energy drinks are evil, they really are :nope: And don't even get me started on diet pills :growlmad: I really wish the food industry would take more responsibility sometimes.

I hope the funeral goes as well as it can. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hmm skadi, maybe she's just going to be petite. Pasta is definitely a good idea, Noah loves pasta and it always goes down well. 

I'd try introducing dairy slowly Harley, then you can see if he has any reaction to it. It is a great weight gainer though so worth a go.

We're all good, I'm absolutely exhausted most of the time now though. It took me about 45 mins to persuade myself to go to the supermarket earlier :blush: I also felt a bit sick so that didn't help. Bless my mum, she's coming over to help me clean a bit later. Don't know what I'd do without her!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, Pie! (Speaking of pie, Happy Thanksgiving to all you Americans! Eat lots of pumpkin pie for me!)

Your mom sounds fantastic. So nice that she is there to help you through the sleepy first trimester.

As for the dairy, I think I will see where his growth is after his 12 month check up and go from there. But I know I should probably introduce it soon.

I am fabulous this morning. Just got the call to confirm I indeed got the job. Should be getting the official email later this afternoon. I start on Dec. 7th! Yay!

And my first maternity appointment is this afternoon. I'm so happy today!


----------



## Skadi

That's lovely of your mom to help you out! Mine won't even help me arrange daycare. Pfft.


----------



## youngwife20

Blessed - sorry for ur loss x x


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies.. will take alittle break from this thread i think. will be reading but i few things going on and i dont wanna put the thread on a downer lol so il keep it too my self till it gets rissolved i gues xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

:( I'm sorry, youngwife. We're always here if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife, I agree, if you need support, we're here for you. Don't worry about being a downer. :hugs:

Blessed, I'm so sorry about your uncle. :( Your family will be in my prayers.

Skadi, I'm sorry you've been getting discouraged. We all know how that feels, and I hope you get your bfp soon! Also, I hope Kiera puts a little more weight soon so you don't have that extra stress.

Harley, congrats on getting the job! And that's awesome that you already have a matenity appointment! Mine isn't until Jan. 8th, and it seems like forever from now!

Well, at the dinner table today for Thanksgiving, I suggested we go around the table and say what we're thankful for, so when it got to me, I said, "I'm thankful for my husband, and for Alia, and I'm thankful that Alia will be a big sister." It took my grandparents a few seconds to piece it together, but everybody was really happy for me. It feels good to have it out there so that I don't have to keep it secret anymore. We'll be telling DH's family on Dec. 2nd when we go over for dinner. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

youngwife- here if you need us hun :hugs:

spiffy- so great about your family :cloud9: hope the other side are just as happy :)

harley- yay about the job!!!! congrats :flower:

skadi- hope things change very soon :(

thanks for the well wishes ladies. it will be ok. we had a great Thanksgiving today. i ate way too much and im tired now :blush: need to go work out


----------



## Harley Quinn

I am looking forward to overeating on Saturday when we celebrate Thanksgiving with my family. Hee hee! I haven't told them the news about my job yet, so I think what I'm going to do is tell them that I have good news. Then, they will suspect (and might even ask) that I am pregnant. I'll say, no, I got a job. Then, after the excitement from that has died down, I will say, AND I'M PREGNANT! I hope it works out as well as I am imagining it my head. Ha!

Well, I promised you guys some HPT pics. So, here are three from 12 dpo, 14 dpo, and then today at 17 dpo. The first two were FMU, the last one is from this evening with semi-diluted urine. So great to see that nice dark line!
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 3









14 dpo.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3









17 dpo.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks so much ladies i very much apreciate it . and harley - how exciting to see it getting darker and darker i loved taking pregnancy tests!! xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Youngwife - That's what we're here for if you need us! :hugs:

Blessed - I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. :hugs:

Harley - congrats on getting the job! I hope your announcments will go something like that because to me, that sounds like an awesome way to do it! :haha:

Spiffy - I had to laugh that it took them a minute to "get" what you were talking about... :haha: I love how you announced it. I wish I'd have done something like that with my announcement! My mom found out because I had to go to the doctors for a "confirmation" test and I had no other excuse as to where I was going. I had to tell my friends because I'd already told one of them the reason I couldn't go to her birthday weekend at a theme park/night out... :dohh:


----------



## PitaKat

So sorry to hear about your uncle, BlessedMomma. I hope the funeral goes well. 

My sister just announced she's pregnant, she's 5 weeks along. I'm SO excited for her. She has one 6 year old son, so this will be her second kiddo. I'm going to be an aunt again!


----------



## youngwife20

Pitakat- wonderfull news! congrats to ur family!

chez- thanks so much x x


----------



## HAKing

Congrats Harley! Happy to see such nice dark lines! :thumbup:That is a way cool way of telling family that you are pregnant! I love it! 

Youngwife, sorry to hear about things with your family. We are all here to listen if you need to vent! :hugs:

Blessed, sorry to hear about your uncle. :nope: Glad to hear that you had a good Thanksgiving though and are doing well. :hugs:

Spiffy, that is awesome your family was so happy when you told them news!

PitaKat, congrats to you and your sister! That is great news:happydance:

AFM, we had a great Thanksgiving dinner and spending time with family. Everyone enjoyed seeing Sam and playing with him. He was such a good boy too! I also ate way too much and am looking forward to getting back to working out again next week. For now I'm just gonna enjoy family time and having fun! 

This evening we are taking Sam to go see Christmas lights at this really old historic hotel in our town. It is called the Mission Inn. Here is a link in case anyone wants to check it out! :thumbup: https://www.missioninn.com/

DH and I always stay down there for Christmas as a tradition so I am really looking forward to getting to share it with Sam now! :happydance:

I hope everyone is doing well and all the US ladies enjoyed their Thanksgiving! I love this time of year and all the family time! :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I'm so happy to see your lines getting so dark! This looks like a sticky bean!:thumbup: I can't wait to hear how the announcement goes! My DH has considered doing something like that when he announces our pregnancy to his side of the family, except neither of us has anything as cool as a new job, so it would just be something silly, like, "We finally rearranged our living room! ...and Jordyn's pregnant, too!" :haha:

Haking, I hope you, your DH, and Sam have a great time at the Mission Inn. Seems like a cool place! We always go see the lights at Temple Square in Salt Lake around Christmas. It's always pretty spectacular. :flower:

Well, I hope everyone has been having a great time with their families, whether you've been celebrating Thanksgiving or not. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- thats some great lines :thumbup: sounds like a great way to announce the new LO

pitakat- congrats on becoming an aunt again. thats a great feeling :)

we have been passing around the flu and i started getting sick last night. :sick::brat:


----------



## ChezTunes

HAKing - I hope you all enjoy seeing the lights! I want to take DD to see some this year but we don't drive so it's going to have to be a stroll around our village and see what she thinks of them. My mom and sister put our tree up the other day and she wasn't that interested, she prefered it when it was in the box! :dohh: She was more interested in the TV... :haha:

PitaKat - Congrats on the news! I'm an aunt through DF's family but my siblings are yet to have babies... My little brother (dad's son) is only 4 so it'll be a while yet there!! My sister (mom's daughter, 20 years old) has never had a boyfriend so it'll be a while for her yet too, which is fine by her as she's happy playing aunt atm and still gets to live her "young, free, single" life and the way she likes it for now.

AFM, we had DF's grandmother's funeral yesterday and it was sooooo sad seeing such a huge family so upset. Some of DF's cousins are guys that I've known for so long, and not the type you ever see showing such emotion... It was heartbreaking seeing them all so hurt. I had a moment of "oh my, I'm so proud to be a part of this family." There was also a warm feeling of seeing all those people there to celebrate the life of a wonderful woman, a charming character of the community. The Church was so full, we were left standing (OUCH, my poor feet and back) and the line of people was going on outside the doors!


----------



## Skadi

Alright I think I found someone to watch Keira... and I officially start back at work on January 14th. Now I have to work on losing 20 lbs so I don't have to buy an entire new work wardrobe... either that or resign myself to wearing maternity clothes and not actually be pregnant. rofl. 

Chez - Wow she really must have been a wonderful woman! How amazing!


----------



## blessedmomma

chez- :hugs:

skadi- yay for finding someone to watch her :happydance:


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks everybody, I'm thrilled for my sister because I know she wants another baby. And I'm thrilled for my boy that he's gonna have a cousin close in age to him! His other cousins are 20, 14, and 6. This new cousin will be a playmate!

Harley, that sounds so fun, what a great way to announce! Next time I get to announce a pregnancy, I'd like to do it in a clever way like that too. 

HAKing, that is such a great Christmas tradition to have, and WOW that hotel is gorgeous!

BlessedMomma, I hope the illness doesn't last long and you're feeling better quickly.

Chez, that is so sad, but it's so nice that so many people turned out to celebrate her life. She must be well-loved.

Skadi, glad to hear you found someone to watch her!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I was wearing maternity clothes probably up until DD was 4 or 5 months old, and now that I'm pregnant again, I'm already wearing my maternity jeans, nevermind the fact that I'm only 5 weeks along! It's just that now I feel like I can justify it. :haha:

Chez, I'm glad that your DH's grandma had a church bursting with people who loved her so much there to honor and celebrate her life. My DH's grandfather's funeral was like that. Everyone who knew him loved him.

Blessed, I really hope you get better soon! It's times like that when I wish motherhood came with "sick days". But alas...

Pitakat, my DD has a cousin that is 7 weeks older than she is, and another who is one year older, and I can't wait until they're a little older and can play together. I never had cousins close in age, and so I'm glad that my DD will get to have that experience. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! 7 of us down, 1 to go on the flu. and lots of pukey laundry to do :sick:

spiffy- mama sick days, now theres an idea~!!!!!:thumbup:

im having a lot of ewcm. either its from being sick :shrug: or my body is maybe gearing up to ovulate soon? i read on kellymom that women can have these pseudo cycles while bfing that can make them feel like they are gonna start af or ov but not really ever have it happen. nice. :dohh: something about your body trying to get cycles back but the bfing hormones keeping it from actually happening. think thats whats going on with me. im sure you ladies are tired of hearing me say every month i think af is gonna start. so til it gets here for sure im not saying lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

How exciting Harley! I'm excited to have a bump buddy!:happydance: How did telling the family go? We told ours on Thanksgiving too lol

Blessed- I had a ridiculous amount of EWCM at really strange and random times with BFing. I think it is the hormones trying to regulate and kind of fight each other. Good luck!

I hope everybody had a wonderful Thanksgiving! From the looks of your posts it was great. There is so much to read through I'm sure I've missed stuff :haha: but hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ChezTunes

PitaKat - It'll be so nice having a close gap between cousins. 

DD has an uncle (my little brother, dad's son) who is only 4 years old, a cousin (DF's older brother's DD) who is 2 years old and another cousin (DF's younger brother's DS) who is almost 3 weeks old. Then she's going to have a brother who will be less than a year younger! Then when DF's brother and his OH settle in their new home, they're going to try for another :) That's without all _our_ cousins babies/kids!! We both come from huge families... :flower:

Blessed - Oh no! That can't be fun at all. :nopes: DD went sick ONCE - one night last week and it literally got everywhere, including me and my mom... and that's just one little baby, I really feel for you having to deal with a whole brood, then all that washing too. Yikes! :hugs: Also, I hope you either O or get your AF back on track soon. It can't be nice just being sat in limbo but you have a brilliant attitude towards it, I think! I don't get sick of hearing your anticipation, I'm sure we're all almost as eager as you! :flower:

Spiffy - I think you're on to something there, parental sick days! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope you all had a great thanksgiving.. our was fun :) fun times with family followed by shopping with my sister.. :) Yesterday we went and got our christmas tree so that was fun.. :) now its all decorated.. Bryce cried though so hope he learns to like it.. lol :)

Cant believe 1 month and it will be christmas day.. and about 2 weeks to ttc.. ekks


----------



## Pielette

Wow loads to catch up on! Bear with me ladies :haha:

Sorry I haven't been around much this weekend, it's all been a bit manic. Noah had his reaction to the MMR jab - the nurse told me to expect it about 7-10 days after and sure enough he's been running a slight temperature for the past couple of days, as well as being really attached to both of us and pretty grumpy. Poor baby. I'm hoping tomorrow he'll be feeling better.

I am so so so tired! I'm also ridiculously emotional. Today I cried at the formula 1 final race of the season :blush: DH fell about laughing and wanted to post about it on Facebook but I made him promise not to, no-one knows its pregnancy hormones! :haha:

Aw chez that's so lovely about the funeral :hugs: Really heartwarming. I felt that way at my grandparents' funerals, full of sadness at losing them but so delighted by how much they were loved. Wow what a big family you guys have! Our families are pretty small, I think that might be why I want to have lots of babies. 

Harley the lines are looking awesome, and what a great way to announce! I have decided to get Noah a top saying 'I'm going to be a big brother!' and just have people come over, see how long it takes them to notice :haha:

Congrats on becoming an auntie again PitaKat! I'm an only child so am not technically an auntie, although of course DH's nephews are now mine by marriage. Would love to have had a sibling!

Skadi that's great that you've found someone!

I dug out my maternity clothes too spiffy, still managing to get away without them at the moment but I've got serious bloating issues in the evenings! I look like I'm about 5 months pregnant every night after dinner :haha: 

Ew blessed I hate the laundry that goes with being sick, it's such a chore. Funny that you're having loads of EWCM. That must be incredibly frustrating, it does sound like your body is trying to get back to normal cycles but just can't manage it right now.

Rojo I can't believe how close we are to Christmas! I'll be 11 weeks on Christmas day and am debating spilling the beans to the rest of my family on the day. What do you guys think? I do want to wait until 12 weeks with everyone but I don't see my aunt and uncles often so it would probably have to be broken over the phone which is a bit rubbish, plus it's our first Christmas without my beloved nanny and I think we could all do with a boost.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww i think christmas is a perfect day pie.. :) I will hopefully be getting my eggo preggo then lol :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

We had a great time with my family this weekend celebrating Thanksgiving and Ozzy's birthday. He had fun opening presents, and his favorite one so far seems to be a little drum with two plastic drumsticks. He just loves making noise!

I got to tell the news four times! Once to my mom, once to one SIL, once to one brother and his wife, and then finally to my other brother. I did it that way because we decided we didn't want to tell the kids (my nieces and nephews) in case something happens. I think it would be hard to explain to them and they might take it badly. But I had fun telling the adults. They were kind of disappointed when my good news was just a new job, but then really excited when I told them I'm pregnant!

Pielette, we wanted to do the whole shirt thing too, but I went to Carter's to try to find one and couldn't. Then Daniel pointed out that there probably isn't a big market for 18 months sized "Big Brother" shirts. I think we'll make one or two of our own and maybe give them to Ozzy for Christmas and that will be how we tell Daniel's side of the family. We told him mom and dad early on last time (with Ozzy, not the mc), and then when we finally told the whole family his mom was like, "They made me keep it a secret" in this sad, pathetic voice. Ha! So we are just going to spare her the torture this time around. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Aww loving all telling of family fun :) cant wait to tell its such a fun thing to do.. though i think our families will take it a bit different.. they will all be happy but i think my mom will be shocked as it will be work with 3 kids.. but it will be my last.. :) Happy and sad to think about..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I'm glad you had fun telling the family. I got to tell DH's sister, although the rest of his family will find out this Sunday. The reason I told her is because she's making a calendar for my in-laws with pictures of all their kids and grandkids, and so my SIL needed me to tell her an "important dates' to put on the calendar. So in the email I sent, I wrote: July 26th- Koch baby #2's due date! After a while I got a really excited text from her. :winkwink:

Rojo, you're so close now!!! These next two weeks will just fly by. :)

Blessed, I'm sorry you and your family have been dealing with the flu. It's been a stomach bug for us. We visited friends in Arizona, and didn't realize that their daughter was contagious at the time, and so I had a puking baby and a puking husband during the long 12 hour drive home. Let's just say I'm sick of the smell of vomit at this point. It's a good thing I don't have any MS at this point, or I probably would have joined them! :haha:

Pie, I think Christmas would be a great time to announce! I wish I could have waited, but I was right to tell early. After I told my family, my grandma said, "You know, I was looking at your stomach the other day and thinking that it looked a little big." I don't think she understands that it's not a compliment at this point, since it's mostly bloat. :dohh:

Here's me trying to suck in my stomach today at 5+3 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







5+3 weeks.JPG
File size: 131.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lilrojo

aww lovely bloat bump.. :) spiffy.. I hope no one notices mine for a bit lol


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- that is a precious little bump!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I agree, Spiffy. That bump is pretty cute.

Is that your Christmas tree, Melissa? It's so pretty!

Are you all getting Christmas trees this year? Daniel and I are still "debating" over it. I really want to get one, but he thinks it will be too much work to keep it safe from hurricane Ozzy. I agree it will be a lot of extra work, but I think it would be worth it.

What's your experience with mixing little ones and trees?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. It feels nice to know that I have a little bump even after I suck in most of the bloat. :haha:

As for trees, I used to do daycare for a little boy, and he would go after the Christmas tree like it was candy (he was 7 or 8 months old at the time), but my DD isn't even close to crawling yet, so I think we're going to be just fine. :winkwink: I'm putting mine up tomorrow.


----------



## ChezTunes

My mom and sister got over excited last week and it's already up! DD has rolled over to it many times and helped her self to whatever decoration she fancies... She's not even crawling yet! :haha: I think when we do get our own place and when Christmas comes around, we'll get one of those little ones you can put up somewhere to stand out of their reach. I mean, c'mon... We're going to have 2 little hurricanes by next Christmas afterall! :rofl:


----------



## HAKing

Ah, so much to catch up on! Sorry I haven't been around much past week but with Thanksgiving be one of the busiest times for us at work and family events all weekend I've been kept pretty busy! 

Spiffy, that is a great bloat bump! :thumbup:

As for putting up us putting up a tree this year; we live with my in-laws and I don't think that she will be putting up a tree. If she does, I think it will just be one of those small ones that goes on a table! :haha: It will be somewhat nice since Sam can't get into it that way but if we had our own place right now we would be putting one up! It is such a fun tradition in our family. Everyone that doesn't have a "mobile hurricane" right now is very lucky! I have to keep Sam out of EVERYTHING! He is like a full time job some days! :wacko:

Spiffy & Harley, glad to hear that telling your families went well! That is always so fun! We will tell our parents early on but always like to wait until 12 weeks to make the big announcement to friends. 

Blessed, hope everything is well with you and your family and everyone is getting over the flu! That is no fun. :nope: We were in that boat last month and I feel like I did laundry for days! 

Skadi, so glad you found someone for childcare. Hope everything works out for the best :flower: We have my SIL watch Sam and its a good fit though lately I am getting kinda frustrated with her and considered looking elsewhere for childcare :shrug: I know it would hurt them financially but I am kinda over being unhappy and something has to give... 

Rojo, I can't believe you're so close to TTC!!! :happydance: That is super exciting! 

AFM, Thanksgiving was insanely busy but kinda good! We went to my DH's aunt's house for dinner and then on Friday went to Mission Inn and hung out some friends. Saturday we just relaxed around the house as well as Sunday and spent time with DH's grammy and grandpa. Yesterday we took Sam to the mall to see Santa and he did GREAT! He walked up to him and just stared so we put him on his lap and he was all smiles! :cloud9: 

Only a little less than 2 weeks until Sam's birthday party and I feel so unorganized. I need to get it together this week! 

I can't believe how happy I am to be at work today. :haha: Its been a crazy past 5 days.


----------



## lilrojo

hmm tree, we have always had a real tree since we got married.. :) and that is almost 5 years ago.. no one has really bothered it too much.. bryce was scared when we first got it but is fine now.. crawls up to it but i move him.. lol no big deal.. since he isnt walking yet.. i would def put ornaments up higher.. we did that with mckenna, though it looked funny it was the best thing to do.. she is 3 now so knows not to touch.. :)

Yeah as soon as af comes were back at ttc... how is it going for the other ladies still ttc.. :) 

Haking that is crazy how fast your little guy has grown.. time is going so fast.. :)

Bryce is 9.5 months..


----------



## HAKing

Yes, time is flying! I can't believe all the stuff that has happened in the past year since he was born! Its insane! But so wonderful to look at him and know he is so perfect and all ours! :cloud9:

Rojo, it seems like you blink and they are 1! :haha: I can only imagine how fast time will go when they are in school! 

As for us, TTC is still on hold! :haha: Still no AF and no BFP. Oh well, I am just taking it day by day and not stressing. Less than 3 weeks till I go to the doctors for a check-up and make sure everything is normal. Kinda looking forward to it since I haven't been since January. And it will really put my mind at ease seeing blood work results.


----------



## lilrojo

Really no af.. is that normal for you to be without for this long.. hmm strange.. i would be going crazy... lol props to you for not stressing.. 

Yes time certainly does fly.. my daughter will be 4 this summer and starting preschool.. now that is crazy.. I had to add my countdown ticker to bryce's first bday.. as its just sooo soon.. lol


----------



## HAKing

No, this isn't normal for me to be without for so long. Though, since having Sam all my periods have been all over the place and I didn't even have one until I stopped breastfeeding. I had one other really long one; 55 days, and it was due to stress I think. I'm on CD 53 now so that means I skipped a whole period! :growlmad: 

It is really hard to not get stressed about it but when I was getting stressed it wasn't helping it either so I figure I will just relax and see what happens. I might be able to get into the doctors earlier than I thought so hopefully I have some sort of answer before the holidays and can get going again. 

4?! That is crazy! My nephew is 4 and to me that seems so far away but I bet it will be here before I know it.


----------



## lilrojo

aww cd53.. that just stinks.. isnt there stuff that can bring it on.. like doesnt agnus cactus do that.. i dont know.. never had problems of af staying away lol.. she just always shows.. :/

Yes 4, and time does go so much faster esp adding another one lol.. never stop now.. 

Hope you can get into the drs sooner so you can get checked out.. no fun waiting.. i know it lol.. 

Everyone getting ready for christmas... i cant wait :)


----------



## blessedmomma

we have a kids gate around our tree to keep the little ones out. you can see it in this picture. normally im big on teaching them to obey me and not touch what i tell them not to. seasonal stuff is tricky though. its not worth it to work on something thats gonna be around for a month to me. lazy way out i guess :wacko:


----------



## HAKing

Blessed, that is funny but such a good idea about the gate! I would have never thought of that. Might be going that route next year :haha:

I've done some well, A LOT :blush: of research of how to get AF to show. I've tried a few but not consistantly so maybe that's why it didn't work. I am taking Angus Cactus now as one of my friends who had irregular periods and difficulty getting pregnant took it and said that it worked for her. See what happens. But seeing that blood work from the doctors will make me so much more happier to know what direction to go next.


----------



## blessedmomma

i read some of that stuff for a while too hun. i read about soy pills. i was drinking soy milk for a while-not for that but cuz my LO has an allergy to milk proteins- but i thought it would make my af start. it didnt, but i was excited when i read it lol :blush: apparently it takes quite a bit more than whats in soy milk.:haha:


----------



## lilrojo

fxed she shows soon with or without help.. very annoying..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking and Blessed, I sure hope AF shows soon! I remember how frustrated I was during my 50 day cycle, so I can't even imagine having to wait as long as you two have. :hugs:

The baby gate is an awesome idea, Blessed! I would do that too if I needed it. My LO can roll, but only one direction still, and she doesn't roll after things she wants. She just gets onto her stomach, and then goes back to her back without any rhyme or reason to it. :dohh:

Here's our tree :xmas9: (This was from last year, but it will look the same this year, just without presents for a while since we're procrastinators :haha:) It's pretty small, but until we get a bigger house, that works in our favor. ;)
 



Attached Files:







002smaller.jpg
File size: 122.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, you've got such a cute little bump!

I'm still debating whether we'll get a tree this year. The past 3 Christmases, we've only gotten a Christmas tree once. I'm much more into it than my hubby, so I end up picking out the tree, rearranging the living room, decorating the tree, and taking it down. Colin's not crawling yet so the tree should be pretty safe if we do decide to get one. Plus it's his first Christmas... But we're not spending Christmas at our house anyway, we're going to my SIL's house for the day of and going to my parent's house the day after... Hm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## lilrojo

Here is our tree :) and what my little man does all the time now :flower:
 



Attached Files:







christmas tree.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7









standing bryce.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lalila0007

Wow! So much going on, I'm afraid to comment too much! I think I'll just jump on the end here with folks talking about waiting for AF. I understand that completely!! I actually just started yesterday...first one since AUGUST! Since DD was born I had 1 at 4 weeks, then 1 in July and August and then nothing until now. I think OH is really starting to warm up to the idea of having another LO soon though. He was sad AF showed up and then he started saying things to DD like, "don't worry honey, we're gonna make you a baby brother or sister soon". :) Makes me happy! Maybe we'll be TTC before too long instead of just NTNP. 

As for Christmas trees :happydance: We're getting ours this weekend. I am so excited about DD's first Christmas!


----------



## HAKing

Thank you Rojo and Spiffy. I am hoping for AF soon but not holding my breath! :haha: Though I have felt like I've been feeling slight cramps...FX! I'm gonna go running soon so hopefully it will get things moving a bit :winkwink: LOL

Blessed, I've never heard about soy but I'll have to look into it. I hope AF shows for you soon also! 

Spiffy, that is a really cute tree! It's perfect size :flower: When did you have a 50 day cycle? Quickly after having DD?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I had a period 4 weeks after having DD, and then I had a 50 day cycle after that. I think the reason that we get these ridiculously long cycles postpartum, is that we have annovulatory months. I know for a fact that I never ovulated during that 50 day cycle because I've gotten pretty noticable ovulation cramps ever since giving birth and I never had them that cycle.

Rojo, your little guy is so cute! Does he get himself into that position by himself? My LO loves to stand up holding onto things, but she can't get herself into that position unless there happens to be something perfectly her size in front of her so that she can pull herself up (the couch is still too high for her to pull up on).


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy yep thats all him.. :) he does that to everything now.. he can almost pull himself up on the couch.. he pulls up to his knees just not up on his feet..


----------



## blessedmomma

sooooo cute lilrojo! my 2nd dd started crawling at 6ish months and a month later was walking. she learned to walk so fast by pulling herself up to the couch and walking along it. my youngest, mason, is almost 9 months and not even crawling or trying to crawl yet lol. he was trying to army crawl a ways ago, but no more of that now. if i put him on his tummy he cries and squeals like "hey lady what in the world are you doing??? cant you just take me to my toys???" :haha:

so crazy how different even siblings can be :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, Mason sounds exactly like my DD, except my DD never even attempted army crawling. In fact, I turned the lights on our Christmas tree to make it look more enticing, and then laid her just out of reach, to see if she would at least try to move herself towards it, but nope. Nothing. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol spiffy- i say he attempted it but i use that term loosely :haha: its more like he reached for a toy and kicked a knee up a couple times. then one of his siblings came along and moved his toy closer so he could reach it.:dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Lol sounds like my daughter moving the toys closer.. except i told her no that he had to learn so then she moved everything away lol he didnt like that.. he army crawls yet but is now crawling on all fours.. :) its the cutest.. they all learn in one way or another.. 

Hope your all well..


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, good to know! I don't :think: that I ovulated this cycle but I stopped testing a long time ago! I figured if I happen to, great, if not no big deal either! I'd just like AF to show to give me a fresh start! So until then... :coffee:

Sam started rolling over around 4.5-5 months old but didn't start crawling until he was 6 months old. He would army crawl all over the place I think because we had wood floors in our house so it was easier for him but as soon as we moved and the house was fully carpeted he started to crawl on his hands and knees at 8 months. And then started pulling up and now walking! Once he realized he was mobile there has been no stopping this boy! :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies wow rojo your xmas tree is amazing we havent even put it up yet or even bought it!! ive never been that big on christmas but now its our babys first i really wanna go for it but havent got round to it. my bdays a week before christmas so maybe put it up after.. 

Ladies who pray can you pray for me? tomorow i have to go to hospital to have lots of test on a lump i have in my breast.. bloods coming out of that boob too.. anyway i am really scared and im going on my own as hubby cant get it off and mums watching my daughter and i havent told any friends im goinng for it.. xx


----------



## youngwife20

Oh dear i didnt even think about my daughter crawling and knocking over the tree lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife, I can't imagine how nervous you mjst be. I will definately pray for you. My mom had breast cancer, and ended up dying from it. She went to the doctor with a lump in her breast and the doctor blew her off because she was breastfeeding, and so he just figured it was breastfeeding related. Several months later she decided to go for a second opinion, but by then it had already spread.

I'm not trying to scare you. I'm just glad that you're taking the necessary steps to get checked out. I sincerely hope it's just an infection or something. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Oh youngwife... I am so so glad you told us, please tell us and open up about everything you need to, we're always here. How long until you get the results from it all? Thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

will be praying youngwife!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you youngwife.. :)

I am def praying for you sweetie.. cant imagine how scared you must be.. praying all will be ok.. and i would def tell a friend you should have some support there with you if you can.. hugs


----------



## HAKing

I am praying you too Youngwife! I hope everything turns out okay :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Praying over here too, youngwife!


----------



## ChezTunes

You're certainly in my thoughts, Youngwife! :hugs: I can only imagine how scary this must be, but I'm so glad you're braving going to get it checked, it's not an easy thing to have to do. Please consider confiding in a friend though, as hard as it may be. :flow: I truely hope everything is ok for you, good luck!! :hugs:

AFM - DD's been a abit of a grump the past week or so with the odd half day of her being content... sooo I've been a bit stressed. :dohh: I was looking forward to DD's 1st Christmas but it looks like there won't be much going on and it's going to be the most uneventful one yet. My StepDad's brother has throat cancer and has just started his therapy so will be in over Christmas and it's my SD who usually cooks the dinner. My mom wouldn't even dream of it and my sister doesn't even eat it, she just has mashed potatoes in a Yorkshire pudding :haha: and she might push the boat out and have some sausage with that! Oh, and me and my mom don't like turkey so we have chicken!! :rofl: DF thinks he'll be working on Boxing Day too so all our visits will have to be done on Christmas Day because seeing as it's her first one and we don't have our own house, we can't just say "hey, come visit us for a change!" I've been going to my Granny's since forever as that's where my dads side meet up so we'll have to start the day here, go to my Granny's, then down to MIL's... With SD being at the hospital visiting his brother, we have no ride there, or back. Sooo, that means carting all the gifts we collect at my Granny's down to MIL's AND then back too, with no form of transport, all uphill on the way back... I am not looking forward to that 29w pregnant :(

I mentioned to DF lastnight about (mostly) him doing dinner and he seemed up for it so Christmas dinner _might _be saved now afterall but it won't be anything too spectacular as it'll be his first attempt! :happydance: He's loved cooking since we've been together and loves trying out all the things I've taught him/introduced him to - as it was his mum that cooked for him before or he'd get a take-away/microwave meal when she was in work! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Chez, sorry DD has been grumpy lately and its getting you stressed! Is she teething maybe? 

Youngwife, I hope everything goes/went well at the doctors today. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? :flower:

AFM, I'm starting to feel the stress of the holidays and Sam's birthday and work Christmas parties and shopping, and...and...I feel like the list could go on for days! :cry: On the outside everything seems normal but in my head I think I might be going crazy! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife, please keep us updated. I'm thinking of you today. :hugs:

Chez, sorry your Christmas is looking a little chaotic this year. I hope things fall together. As for your DD, it really could be teething. My DD's two bottom teeth broke through not long after she turned 8 months.

Haking, I'm sorry that you're feeling so stressed out. Isn't it just like life to dump everything on you at once? Try to just focus on one thing at a time. I think that always helps me when I start to feel overwhelmed. Also, I have to sit there and ask myself, "Is there anything I can do right this minute about ____?" If the answer is no, then I try to push it out of my head until I can actually do something about it.

AFM, I won a $50 gift card yesterday on Babycenter.com, through a contest, so I'm pretty excited about that! :happydance: Especially because I never win anything! I'm going to use it to buy a doppler, because I secretly wanted one last time around, but didnt get one, and I figure I can use it for all of my babies in the future. With the left over money, my DH and I are going to get a babysitter and go out to eat! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Way to go SPiffy.. :) i got a doppler after my miscarriage and i love it.. :) life saver for those quiet moments.. 

Haking sorry your feeling stressed though this is that time of year.. you will get things done dont worry and what you dont you dont.. :) hugs stressing wont help!

Chez i agree could very easily be teeth.. bryce has been teeting on and off since 6 months and now at 9.5 still has none.. ugh.. :/

Youngwife thinking of you today.. 

Hope your all well.. got a high on my cbfm so should be peaking soon and then the last af wait..


----------



## Pielette

Hmm I am always tempted by a Doppler! Not sure whether it would stress me out more or less to have it or not... That's a weird sentence :haha: I shall contemplate it a bit more I think :flower: Really cool about winning that $50 spiffy. I never win anything! Keep trying to win the lottery but for some reason it hasn't happend yet... 

This time of year seems rife for that kind of feeling HAKing! For me it doesn't seem too stressful, I'm not entirely sure why. I think it's because we don't put decorations up (sounds really bah-humbug but it's because we literally have NO room in this flat :nope:), plus we aren't doing many Christmas presents this year so don't have to do much shopping. Completely sympathise though because I've had years like that!

Sorry to hear Elsa's been a bit grumpy chez. Noah has been so so clingy with me lately, he's been literally attached to me like a limpet :haha: Ooh I'm impressed at your OH potentially taking on Christmas dinner! My DH asked if I might do it one year (we always go to my family) when we have a house. I fell about laughing :haha: I'm not much of a cook!

Youngwife I've been thinking of you today, I really hope it all went as well as possible :hugs:

Ooh not long now rojo!

As for me, I am fighting a constant battle. If I don't eat every hour or so I feel sick as a dog. It's awful! Feels different to last time though - last time I was constantly nauseous. This time I feel like I'm on a precipice, and I have to constantly graze, and if I don't I'm going to pass out. Fun times! I'm hoping it wears off soon because it's annoying and my healthy lifestyle is under threat, I eat very clean normally but right now I kind of have to eat whatever feels good at that particular time, and it's not always clean.


----------



## lalila0007

Youngwife - thinking about you dear! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, you're down to less than two weeks!! :happydance:

Pie, I felt like that last time I was pregnant. I had to eat something every hour or so, or else I began to feel icky. Not necesarily nauseous, but just off. This time I really feel quite good. If I go a long time without eating, then I start to feel a little gross, but for the most part I've been able to eat pretty much that same as I did before getting pregnant, which is good, because I gained too much weight last time around, and am trying really hard not to do that this time around.

Okay, so you know how I said that my DH keeps joking they we're going to have twins? Well, he's taken it to the next level now. We always take turns saying a prayer for our family at night, before saying our personal prayers, and he's started saying, "Please bless our baby. Or babies." :dohh: :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

time will tell spiffy.. :) and thanks im excited.. seemed like it would take forever but here it is a few weeks away.. :) just waiting to get af again.. then we can try.. should be oing in the next few days and my lp is shorter than 14 days so.. waiting waiting waiting.. lol

I was sick in the first tri.. and still abit after then.. blah.. not looking foward to that part of it all again..


----------



## lilrojo

still a month till your appt spiffy.. is that 12 weeks then or what.. lol i would die waiting..

I have had 2mcs.. so i go for hcg testing.. then an early us..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, I wish I could have an early ultrasound. I still don't even know if I'll get one at my first appointment (which is the 12 week appointment, though I'll actually be 11 and a half weeks). My last OB only did a 20 week ultrasound, although I ended up having an ultrasound at 6 weeks due to spotting.


----------



## Harley Quinn

HAKing, it really sucks that this time of year is so stressful. And you've got a birthday on top of it all! I agree, try to just focus on one thing at a time if you can. I'm a list maker. I like to see the the things I have to do written down, then I can prioritize them more easily and plus it feels so good to physically cross it off when it's done!

Oooh, a doppler! Fun use of your $50 winnings, Spiffy. :)

Rojo, you are sooooo close! Feels like yesterday you joined this thread. (probably feels like a lot longer wait to you!)

Pie, I felt like that early on when pregnant with Ozzy. Thankfully, it went away in 2nd tri. Hope it does for you too! It's not fun to have to graze all day.

Chez, your holiday plans sound like they are shaping up nicely, even if it still seems a bit chaotic. We are getting together with my family the weekend before Christmas, and then spending Boxing Day with Daniel's family. So, we will be home just the three of us for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day! Looking forward to that, actually. :)

Ack! Ozzy's crying instead of napping. Gotta go!

Still thinking of you, youngwife!


----------



## lilrojo

It actually feels like yesterday to me too.. but i think the chatting and holidays have made the time fly by.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Dang. I just got an email from the Babycenter people, and they said my gift card won't be shipped for another 6-8 weeks! Which means I might already be 14 weeks along when I get my doppler. I kind of wanted it so that I could use it before my first appointment. So now I'm not sure I'll get it after all. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nevermind! I told my DH about the ridiculous shipping time, and he told me to just go ahead and buy the doppler now. :happydance: 

I love that man. :cloud9:


----------



## PitaKat

Praying for you, Youngwife, for your health and for peace of mind too.


----------



## lilrojo

aww what a wonderful guy you have.. :) I got mine on ebay for like 50 dollars and it worked early :) though i will be selling it after this next baby :( cuz even if there is a number 4 it wont be for like 6 years..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Do you remember how far along you were when you found the heartbeat, Rojo?


----------



## lilrojo

Think i was between 9-10 weeks.. :)

worked best at 12 and on.. but i used it until i felt movements.. and even some after lol when he was quiet.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Thank you girls for making me feel less stressed about being stressed! :haha: But this weekend I really gotta get things figured out and done with so I can just enjoy the holidays. My MIL booked Sam for 1 year pictures on the 10th. That is his present to him from them. I love it!

Spiffy, I had a doppler with Sam and I LOVED IT!!! It was such piece of mind for me before I could feel him and also after he started kicking on those quiet days. I'm so happy your DH said to just go ahead and purchase one. 

Rojo, I can't believe TTC is so soon for you! Seems like time flew by. Hopefully AF will come for me soon and maybe we can be bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

So cool your DH said to get one anyway, Spiffy. You've got a keeper there!

Rojo, that's good it feels kinda short for you too, even it is because of just being busy!

HAKing, I look forward to seeing some pics if you are able to post any!

And thanks, everyone, for your responses about the Christmas tree. Last night I suggested that we either get a small, table top tree or a normal sized on and a long baby gate. We've talked about getting a long gate anyway to block off our entry way area (there are shoes and a step there that we don't want Ozzy to mess with). So, we'll see where that goes! I think Daniel is starting to get more excited about Christmas, so maybe he will see it from my point of view soon. :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you so much ladies im been really worried for weeks but as the days got closer i got even more axious. 

Yesturday i went into the breast clinic for a " one stop apointment" which means you do all your tests and you get result same day.. My apoiintment was supposed to be at 3.35pm so my husband could have met me there as he would have got there by 4pm. Then last minute they phoned me and told me i had to come in at 2pm. so he wouldnt have been able to meet me there i was abit upset. so i went and i didnt get seen for an hour the doc who was ment to be there didnt turn up.. so i had the phisical examination he said " its a tumour".. which i was already aware of what i wanted to know if it was cancerous or not. He said im sending you down for a scan. went for the scan this was 3pm. they said there is a long que so didnt get my scan till 5pm andd they said " you can go home now" i said " what about my results" they said " youl get it tomorow" .. so i didnt sleep all night. 

Had to take my daughter with me today so we got up to get ready at 7am. and got there.. the doctor wasnt even there the time they told me to arive. 

they did a test on me i think its called s biopsy? it was so painful they use local but it didnt work! the cut the side of my boob open and stuck this really think stick needle in and it clicks and kept poking away in there. 

so they said i have to come back at 12pm today to get the results. they put stiches on it and sent me on my way.. 

this test will say yes or no. he was already discussing about getting it removed. i have no clue wheather to get it removed if its not cancerous but it cant be done in preganncy anyway he said.. xx


----------



## Pielette

Oh my gosh youngwife, you've really been through it :hugs: What's the procedure if it is (God forbid) cancerous? Is the anything that can be done now or does it have to wait until after your boy has been born?


----------



## HAKing

Oh no, Youngwife! I hope its not cancerous! Praying you get your results soon and it is nothing to worry about. :hugs:

Harley, yes I will definitely post some of Sam's 1 year pictures. I'm super excited! Hopefully he cooperates! 

I'm so happy its Friday! Its been kinda a long week for me. I hope this weekend I can get Sam's party all planned and just relax a bit! 

One of our friend's babies 1st birthday is on Sunday. That will be fun to see all the babies hang out together and play! 

Does anyone have any plans for the weekend? :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife, I'm sorry they've whole experience even worse for you than it already was. I pray that the tumor is not malignant! :hugs:

If it is, Pie, they'll probably asses how quickly it's growing/spreading, and it they think it's serious enough, they may do a lumpectomy while she's still pregnant. If not, they may try to wait. If, heaven forbid, it came to chemotherophy, they would definately have to wait until her baby was born. That happened to my mom. They wanted to start chemo, but they had to wait until my brother was born, and ended up taking him almost a month early so that they could get the chemo started. (This is all speculation, though, based off my mom's experience. Youngwife's situation will, of course, be different.)

Haking, we're planning on having dinner with DH's family this Sunday, and that's when we're going to tell them we're pregnant, so I'm pretty excited for that. :)

AFM, I had a really bad night last night. My LO only drank a third of her bedtime bottle, and it frustrated me so badly because I knew we were in for a crappy night after that. And I'm not usually the type that gets mad easily, but I just sat there on the couch for a half hour, just feeling so upset that I was on the verge of tears. And then she woke up a few hours after going to bed so I tried to feed her the rest of the bottle, and she refused it, and then screamed and screamed when we put her back in her crib, and continued to cry like that for a half an hour. By the time she finally went to sleep, I was emotionally spent. Then she woke up twenty minutes later and started screaming again! It was already really late at that point, and all I wanted to do was sleep, and I had no idea how to help her, and I was so frustrated that I just burst into tears and was crying almost as violently as my LO was. It was one of those "end of my rope" moments, and I prayed and prayed that she would just go to sleep and let me get some, too. Thankfully, my prayer was answered, and she didn't wake up again until the morning.

I got pretty emotional in my last pregnancy, but not this early! And I never felt this frustrated, either. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Oh youngwife so sorry to hear you have had such a horrendous experience of this.. i pray it is not cancerous.. how scary keep up posted.. praying for you and sending you big hugs.. 

Haking yay for pics so cute.. :) will post a pic later of our family :) we just did them not that long ago, thanksgiving.. :)

No plans really.. going bowling tom and sunday dh is working on my moms jeep he is a mechanic :)


----------



## lilrojo

aww spiffy.. big big hugs your way.. what a night.. having a baby and being pregnant is tough.. tough having a baby by itself.. somedays or nights we just need a good cry.. let it out and move on.. hugs sweetheart..


----------



## Pielette

Really sorry you had a bad night spiffy :hugs: I know how frustrating it feels when all you want to do is sleep! At the moment all I want to do is sleep, partly because I'm exhausted and partly because it's the only time I don't feel sick :wacko: I'm so emotional too, it's ridiculous. The littlest things are setting me off. 

Nothing major planned for us this weekend, we're going to see DH's aunt and uncle tomorrow for the day which should be nice - his family are generally quite reserved but she loves me which is really sweet, and she's head over heels in love with Noah.

In other news, I still have no idea when my booking appointment or 12 week scan is. I spoke to a midwife when I was about 4 weeks and she said she would get everything arranged but I still haven't heard anything. I'm going to give it until Tuesday and then phone if there's still nothing. I'm worried that I've somehow been missed and that there's no scan booked for me :nope:


----------



## youngwife20

THANK YOU SOO MUCH LADIEEES IT IS A fibrodanoma or something lol but its benign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not cancererous woooho!!! they said that i can have it removed if i want. but it can cause infection in the scar when removed etc etc. so i am gonna just leave it be they said it wont turn cancerous so i am soooooo happy!!. the biopsy was so painful they used general anistetic but i could still feel it and they cut the boob open alitte bit then stick a long thing in and jab around. im very sore they put these sticker stiches on and hubby is being so helpful watching my daughter so i can rest. thank u everyone xx

if it was cancerous i would have refused to do anything till he was out! but im so glad its not xx


----------



## youngwife20

I will try and keep up with you ladies sorry! thats the end of my drama! lol woohoooo ive never felt so lucky , now my mums birthday then my bday a week before christmas to look forward too. u ladies are great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, youngwife, what an ordeal you went through. As if it's not stressful enough, they keep changing times and things like that on you. I'm still praying for you. This verse came to mind yesterday: "Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go.&#8221; (Joshua 1:9) I've been praying you will be strong and courageous and that you will feel Gods presence with you wherever you go!

Spiffy, we had a rough night last night too, but nothing like what you dealt with. Hope you can get some extra rest today.

Pie, I agree you should call them if you don't hear anything soon. Is there usually a long line-up for scans? Or will they be able to book you in even if they have forgotten?

HAKing - Yay! Pictures! We just got our disc in the mail yesterday with all the images from our family photo shoot. Maybe I'll post a few of my favourites that weren't available to view before.

As for me, today I plan to go get my blood drawn finally. Tomorrow is my niece's first birthday party just across the border in the States. And Sunday is a baby shower for a friend who I worked at summer camp with a few years back. So I'll be fairly busy I guess.

As for symptoms, I'm still just super emotional. Yesterday in the car, the DJ said we should watch this youtube video of an 8 month old boy who was born deaf who had just received a cochlear implant. The first thing he ever hears is his mom's voice. I lost it and almost started weeping! And my other main symptom right now is my super sense of smell. I came home from work last night and smelled banana and rice cakes. Ozzy had just eaten a banana and Daniel was eating rice cakes!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, hooray! So happy, youngwife! Sorry it was so painful, but what great news!


----------



## Pielette

Youngwife that is the best news! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: Wonderful that it's all checked out now and you can relax and enjoy your little girl and your pregnancy :cloud9:

I'm not too sure Harley, my worry is that if they have forgotten me they'll give me a later scan and I just can't wait longer. I will kick up a fuss if that happens because I called them at 4 weeks!

Oh I've seen that video too and it just about finished me off and that was when I wasn't pregnant!


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you for that! and those words are exactly what i need!! and thank u so much for praying for me because God for sure heard you!


----------



## youngwife20

Harley- aww thats a normal thing to cry about! i would cry watching that video even if i wasnt pregnant aww


----------



## HAKing

Youngwife, Yay! So happy it is non-cancerous and nothing to worry about! Now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy worry free. 

Harley, you should post some of the pictures. I love looking at peoples baby pictures, they are so precious! We got pictures done of Sam when he was a newborn and then we have a bunch since then but nothing formal so I'm looking forward to something more professional. DH just got a new awesome camera too so we will be taking lots more pictures in the coming months, I'm sure. We can't help it, Sam is so darn cute! :blush: Haha. 

You mentioned going to the states for a party this weekend, Harley. Where at if you don't mind me asking?

Spiffy, sorry you had a rough night last night. We've had some of those too and they are the worst! I feel for you and hope you can get some rest extra rest tonight. 

Pie, I hope that they can get you in for an appointment and don't make you wait. I'd throw a fit and make them figure it out if they forgot! They should know not to mess with a pregnant woman! :haha:

I've also seen that video and I was in tears also and not even pregnant. And speaking of being in tears I've been an emotional mess all day. :cry: My mom made a comment to me about Sam turning 1 in 13 days and I lost it! I can't believe he is getting so big! It isn't like I didn't know it was going to happen some day but, geez it snuck up on me! 

This is random but: My friend's daughter is having her 1st birthday this weekend so I asked what size clothes so I could shop for her and she said 24m or 2t! Is that normal? What size clothes is every ones's babies wearing. Sam is only 12 months hardly :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife, I'm so happy to hear that it was benign!!!! :happydance:

Pielette, I hope you hear about your scan soon. What a crappy thing to have to wait and wonder. I don't have my appointment until about 12 weeks, either, but at least when I called at 3+3 weeks, they were able to tell me the time and day right then!

Haking, my LO is in 6-9 month clothes, and the occasional 6 month clothes, and she's nearly 9 months! However, she's always been on the small side.

Okay, ladies, this is just sad. I'm wearing a shirt right now that I haven't worn in quite a while, and it's really snug! So I realized that I actually have a picture of me wearing this same shirt in my last pregnancy.

And this is why it's sad. The first picture is me at 16 weeks with DD, the second is today at 6 weeks. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







(4) Sixteen Weekscopy.JPG
File size: 104.2 KB
Views: 0









6 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Harley Quinn

Okie doke! Here's a few pictures from our last shoot. :) I just love the one of Ozzy on Daniel's shoulders. The last one is what we will go get printed to use as a Christmas postcard. We'll probably just hand them out to family and friends from church.

We are going just across the border to Bellingham (in Washington). Even though we live in a whole other country, we are still only about 45 minutes from my brother and his family. I am very grateful for that!

Ozzy is wearing 12 months size right now. The occasional 9 month size onesie still fits, and a few 18 month size things fit as well. Maybe your friend has lots of 12 and 18 months sized clothes, so she just wants to stock up on the next sizes? But in that case, it would be nice to know what kind of clothes to get (i.e. what season they will fit her LO).

And thanks for the reassurance that my crying is normal! I'm just not used to it, I guess. I haven't been emotional like this ever since all the pregnancy hormones left a few weeks after Ozzy was born!
 



Attached Files:







003 small.jpg
File size: 76.6 KB
Views: 6









021 small.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 3









072 small.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









079 small.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 3









Christmas - 04 small.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

Haking some babies are bigger than others.. my niece was is 24 months for her first bday.. she is just a chunkier girl so i wouldnt worry to much.. Bryce is in 9 months.. and he is 9 months.. all babies grow different.. :) my daughter was tiny so she grew slower.. it is normal though.. 

Pie hope they didnt forget about you.. :/

Spiffy its crazy how soon you show... i would say a lot of bloat though.. cute

Youngewife so happy to read it was benign.. now enjoy the holidays sweetie

Harley so cute.. love the pics.. 

will try to post a pic of us tomorrow..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh believe me...I know it's mostly bloat! I can feel it after I eat, and it's not a comfortable feeling. :( However, I also think it has a lot to do with my stomach muscles already being stretched out, because I didn't look nearly this big at 6 weeks last time around.

Harley the pictures are adorable! We had professional photos taken back in August, so I'll post a few tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies! I look forward to seeing your photos too. So fun!

Spiffy, I feel like my stomach muscles are still stretched too. In fact, I know I've still got some separation of my ab muscles because I still get that ridge sometimes when I use them a certain way. I was kind of grossed out by it when it first showed up, and I was hoping it would go away after Ozzy was born, but nope. Still a freak of nature! LOL


----------



## ChezTunes

Yikes, so much to catch up on... My apologies if I miss something! :flower:

Youngwife - I am so happy for you that it's benign! :hugs: You must be so relieved and you can now enjoy the holidays with your little family and the rest of your pregnancy without that hanging over you. I can't imagine how terrifying it's been for you. You're a strong lady!

Harley - Those pictures are beautiful. Ozzy's face is just priceless, what a perfect little family... and a growing one too! I think he looks a lot like you, I'm sure it's the eyes! 

Spiffy - Sorry to hear you had a rough night. We've been lucky to have only had one night were DD was up a lot and that was when she had a bad cold and was bunged up. I'm showing much sooner and bigger than with DD too. Nowhere near as neat as you were and are, mind! Gorgeous baby bump and baby bloat you have!!

Pie - Oh, I hate waiting! That wait from your booking appointment to the 12w scan is just the worst for me. Here we usually get our booking app. at 8w so I hope they see you soon and haven't forgotten that you were actually prompt in your calling them!!

Oh, and I seen that video too. I forget if I was pregnant or not. I think I was, but I'd have cried anway!!

HAKing - My DD is in a mix of ages :shrug: I've found that sizes differ from store-to-store here and in one place she might still fit in a 6-9months outfit, mostly she's in 9-12m now and she is 8m old. She is by no means big, everyone says "she's tiny" all the time and I think she's neither. To me, she's just the right size (health visitor also said her measurements were right on) for her age and instead of those chunky baby rolls most have, she's tall and slim so I find that the waist on her bottoms are big and the legs fit fine! :dohh:

Rojo - I look forward to seeing your picture :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Harley and Chez. It's good to know that if I'm a freak of nature...at least I'm not the only one! :haha:

Chez, I have the same problem with my LO. The length on pants are fine, by the waists are always too big. But I was the same way growing up because I have long legs.

Okay, here are a few pictures from our photography session. :)
 



Attached Files:







195866_10151034785733983_941475409_n.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 6









By the tree.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 6









Family photo 2012.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 6









Untitled.jpg
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Harley Quinn

Love 'em! So precious.


----------



## blessedmomma

love love love the pics ladies!!!!!!! :cloud9:

youngwife im sooooo happy you are healthy :hugs: God is so good!

...i read everything and caught up but my mind isnt working well yet. i have had 2 weeks of sick kids and barely any sleep. the flu kinda went away then came back and everyone got a 2nd round of it. i did lose some weight though :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I'm sorry to hear that you all got round two of the flu. :( I hope everyone is feeling better now and that you can catch up on some much needed sleep! :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy ur family is sooo cute aww!!


----------



## youngwife20

blessed- hope ur kids feel better soon xx


----------



## youngwife20

harley thats so cool you did a christmas card!! i dont usualy send cards lol 

chez- thanks so much i am soo relieved! 

spiffy- they do say your bigger with your following pregnancys. i popped loads quickr with this baby!


----------



## PitaKat

Youngwife, I'm so glad to hear your happy report! Now you can relax and enjoy the holidays and your pregnancy :)

I'm lovin' the pictures, girls! Such beautiful families :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Harley and spiffy, your families are gorgeous! Love love love the pics. Ozzy on his daddy's shoulders, so cute! Love the pic of both of you kissing your LO spiffy, so cute :cloud9: We haven't had any professional pics done, we really should.

Wow spiffy, cute bloat bump :haha: I'm a bit like that, I was wearing a shirt yesterday and thought I really can't get away with this much longer. Luckily I had a big cardigan covering it. 

Round two of the flu, oh how awful blessed! Im sure that wasn't quite the way you wanted to lose weight. 

Noah is in a mix of ages too HAKing. He actually only recently stopped wearing 6-9 month trousers, I think he has short legs, although the health visitor reckoned he would be quite tall :shrug: He's wearing a mix of 9-12 months and 12-18 months at the moment, but the 12-18 month tops are quite big and I haven't even attempted 12-18 trousers. They look huge! 

Well we had a nice day yesterday with my DH's aunt and uncle and they now know we have baby bean on board - she is ridiculously excited! DH has been so good, doing loads of cooking and washing up because I've been feeling so sick. It's funny, I've been thinking oh please let it end, and then on the other hand I think if it did end I'd freak out!


----------



## PitaKat

HAKing, my LO is almost 6 months, and is in 6 month clothing from one brand, and 12 month from another. There are even a few 18 month outfits he's fitting into. The sizing varies so much from brand to brand!

Blessed, I'm sorry your family got hit doubly-hard with the flu, I hope you all experience full recovery very soon!

I just found out one of my best friends is expecting! They've been trying since February, since the dr gave them the go-ahead after her husband had a vasectomy reversal. She's due July 12, 10 days before my sister is due. July is gonna be a baby-filled month! :happydance:


----------



## youngwife20

pitakat- wow congrats to your friend lots of babys are gonna be around you"!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm glad your husband is being so helpful. It makes it so much easier when they are. :flower:

Pita, hopefully you'll be joining your sister and your friend soon! :winkwink:

Okay, so DH and I announced our pregnancy to his side of the family last night. We bought a customized ornament for this year, and so DH shows his mom a picture of it, and she says, "Oh, that's cute," and then passes it around to everyone in the family. They all said that they liked it, but it was obvious that nobody was getting it. So DH finally has to say, "Yeah, it's great, because it has all four of us in it." And then it clicks. MIL was like, "You're kidding! Oh my gosh!" It was pretty funny, but they were all happy for us. :)
 



Attached Files:







Christmas ornament 2012small.jpg
File size: 132.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- thats so funny they didnt get it. your ornament is precious!

ok ladies. without sounding ridiculous... i might be pregnant. i have been dizzy for a few days. i passed it off as still sick, recovering, or maybe dehydrated...then i remembered that dizzy was my first sign with mason at 7, 8, 9 dpo. i took a test at 9dpo with him and got an extremely faint bfp. so i decided to take a test even though i took my usual first of the month test on dec 1 and it was neg. i got an _extremely_ faint line at the end of the time limit, maybe even a couple minutes after. you might not be able to see it here. i used a new cheap test on the market here called first signal. i hope hope hope its not an evap!!!! Dh got me a 2 pack of frer so i can take one tomorrow morning. i didnt have a cycle so no idea what dpo i would be, but cant be too far. [-o&lt; praying its a bfp! Dh is already thinking of names, and its not helping to keep me from getting my hopes up



probably look looney here :blush:


----------



## Pielette

Blessed this is so exciting! I can see it in the second pic but it's a bit blurry so it's hard to make out fully. So you're doing a frer tomorrow? Now I can't wait for tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooooo! Blessed, that's so exciting! I think I can see a line, but the pic is dark and a bit blurry. Like Pie, I am now really excited for tomorrow! :happydance:

You know what's funny? I just got a message from my friend who is also TTC while breastfeeding, and she said she was feeling really dizzy and lightheaded today, so I told her to take a test. Am still waiting to hear back. Wouldn't it be awesome if you both got bfps! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks pie and spiffy! im trying not to get too excited :coffee:

spiffy- that would be crazy! dizzy and lightheaded was never a sign with my others. just the last one. hopefully its not an evap! :gun:

edit: my phone isnt very good and i had to get it really close up to show up at all. im surprised anyone can see it :blush:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, it's funny because I can see it better in the smaller versions than when I click and get a larger picture. So excited for tomorrow!

Spiffy, that is too funny. My family did the same thing when we announced my pregnancy last time. I signed a birthday card from Daniel, Rachael and baby and it got passed around to three different people without anyone seeing. Thankfully the fourth person, my SIL (who was also pregnant at the time, but didn't announce it until later) saw it and got all excited. She shouted, "What?! Did you see this?!" to my brother. It was pretty hilarious.

Youngwife, we don't usually do those kind of Christmas cards, but it was part of the whole package we paid for, so that's why we're doing it this year. I'm excited to hand them out. We don't get very many Christmas cards, so I'm hoping that by giving more out we might get more. :)

Well, I'm 6 weeks today. That means I'm officially farther along than I was when we lost the baby in September. I know it doesn't mean anything really in terms of the health of this baby, but it's a nice milestone.


----------



## ChezTunes

Spiffy - That ornament is too cute, and another brilliant way of announcing!

Blessed - I can see a line in both when they're smaller too. When I click the first one to make it bigger I see a line, but the second is too blurry when it's bigger for me. I so hope it's not an evap for you! I can't wait to hear about your next test! :flower:

Harley - What a great milestone! I totally know what you mean. When I got further along with DD than any of my previous pregnancies I breathed a sigh of relief... Was the same with this LO too. :flow:


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, that ornament is adorable, great idea for announcing!

Blessed, I can't see the line, but then my computer monitor's not the best. Can't wait till tomorrow!!!

Harley, congratulations on getting to the 6 wk milestone!


----------



## HAKing

Blessed, I can't wait to hear about your test today! :flower: I hope its not an evap. I could see the line on my phone when I looked at the first picture but not on the computer. 

Pita, that is so exciting that your sister and best friend is expecting after trying for a little while. That is so exciting; hopefully you'll be joining her soon! 

Spiffy, that ornament is so stinkin' cute! That is pretty funny that no one noticed about the new baby! I'm so happy everyone was so excited for you guys! Such a fun way to tell everyone. I have been thinking about fun ways to tell our family too when the time comes. 

Harley, YAY for being 6 weeks! :happydance: That is super exciting and I bet a super huge relief to make it further than with the baby in September. 

I hope I didn't miss anything. Our weekend was kinda busy and I didn't really get a chance to jump on the computer and reply until now. 

This week is gonna be so busy for me. I have to finalize the details for Sam's party and get everything together. I decided to bake his cake and make cupcakes for everyone else. I was gonna just buy everything but I thought it would be a little more special if I made it. I am also cooking all the food so I will be busy Friday night! :wacko:

This weekend is also my work Christmas party so I am really looking forward to that! It is always a fun night out with my DH and friends! And then Sam's 1 year pictures! :happydance: :happydance:

So, I was so anxious to get into the doctors that I called on Saturday about making an appointment and they were able to see me tomorrow at 1:50! :happydance: I have to work but I am going to take a long lunch and go. I hope they will draw blood and giving me something to start my period. I will be CD61 tomorrow! :cry: 

I'm hoping for the best. That way we can get back to TTC in January! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I'm on the edge of my seat here, waiting for your update! :flower:

Harley, I don't think that's silly at all. I think up to 6 weeks is the time when most people have miscarriages, so I know I personally feel better after I pass that point, because then I know that my baby's heart is probably beating, and once that happens, I think your odds of miscarriage drop like 80% or something. :thumbup:

Haking, I hope the doctors will be healpful and get Af started for you! In the meantime, enjoy your Christmas party and Sam's pictures! And when he has his birthday, we expect to see some pictures! ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Wow.. i missed a bit.. 

Blessed sooo excited for an update.. :)

Harley i get the sigh of relief i will when i pass 12 weeks.. which is where i was with my first mc and 5 wks with my second.. so yay for 6 weeks :)

Haking hope the dr can sort you out and get you on cd1 :) we could be bump buddies then.. :) yay!!

AFM been busy busy busy.. this time of year is always so busy.. between christmas stuff and school.. i have one assignment left due next week and one test due the 19th.. so im getting there.. done with my other class already.. so thats a relief..

and as promised.. here is our family pic for our christmas card
 



Attached Files:







424942_535490793146475_407818904_n.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, your little family is so cute! :flower: You're so close to TTC again. Wow, only 5 days!!! :happydance:

I am super excited to get started again with AF. This has been such a long painful cycle! I'm assuming my doctor would prescribe Provera? I was doing some research and it seems fairly common. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

How long does it say it takes for your cycle to come back then if you start on that.. i do believe its the most common.. yeah only about 5 days till af comes then were ttc.. have to wait for that to be over lol.. so about christmastime..or after..


----------



## HAKing

From what I read, it seems most doctors will prescribe 10mg of Provera for 10 days and then when you stop your period should start. I read that its supposed to "regulate your period". Worth a shot. I'm gonna ask tomorrow what my options are but that seems most common. 

I also read that losing weight helps to regulate cycles but I'm not super overweight so I dunno :shrug: Though I'm trying to lose 12lbs anyway just to see. I so cannot wait for tomorrow, glad I didn't have to wait until January!


----------



## lilrojo

I bet.. well hopefully they will give you something.. cuz cd61 is just brutal.. where would that put you as far as ttc wise.. would we be close?


----------



## HAKing

I think so. I probably start the Provera on the 6th for 10 days and get a period on the 16th or 17th most likely and then hopefully ovulate around the 30-31st I would assume. 

So maybe a week apart! :happydance: 

It really is torture though because I've never really had irregular periods but I think the breastfeeding and stress, etc screwed me up! I am trying to be hopeful!


----------



## lilrojo

Im sure.. stress can def do it.. add that to breastfeeding and sickness.. and you got yourself a big mess.. 

exciting.. i prob. wont o until around the 26-28th :)


----------



## HAKing

Perfect! Hopefully this is the month for both of us! :thumbup:

My sister-in-law went to the doctors yesterday to have the follicles that the egg comes through measured to see if she is ready to release an egg (this is how I understand it, anyway). And she finds out today if it is ready and if so they will give her an HCG shot to help release the egg and hopefully get pregnant! She has been trying for 3 years for their second so that would be cool if she got pregnant! She has PCOS and has been on medication so I hope something positive happens for her!


----------



## lilrojo

Hopefully its all our lucky month :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry ladies! i had a busy morning with the kids and school, then blanket time with the little ones. just got lunch done and 3 little ones down for naps, phew! 

i took an frer today and nada. not even a hint of a line. i did another of the first signal ones and nothing on it either. i guess i got a bad one yesterday. boo.

i was really bummed, and now i feel really broody. i guess it messed with my head. i was sure i would get a line today. DH was excited too so it was hard to tell him it was a fluke. :( oh well.

harley- i had 2 mc before i had my first baby. that was 15 years ago. one was at 7 wks and one at 8 wks. i still breath a sigh of relief when i make it past that point. :hugs:

haking- i hope you get everything fixed! i think it would be worse to have af then have it go missing then to be like me and not have it at all yet. :hugs:

lil- your family is adorable! that will make a great card! :xmas12:

how is everyone doing???


----------



## HAKing

Blessed, so sorry about the neg FRER. I thought for sure you would get a line too! :growlmad:

Hopefully soon!!! :flower:

How old is everyone, if you don't mind me asking? I'm 28 (I think :haha:), I always forget and have to stop and think about it. Just turned in October.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Blessed! :( I was so hoping that this was it for you! I really hope you get AF of a bfp very soon. :hugs:

Haking, I also hope you get AF back soon! Like Blessed said, it must be crazy to have gotten it back and then have it go AWOL. :wacko:

I turned 24 in August. My DH is 28. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! im giving God a lot of praise, he knows what he is doing :winkwink:

mason has slept through the night the last 3 nights so i might get af back soon:shrug:

broody for sure today, and nothing i can do about it :lol:

i just turned 35 in november and Dh is about to turn 38 on december 10 :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Aw blessed that's such a shame, evil tests making you think something might be there, it's just cruel! Really hope it happens for you soon - not feeding at night anymore could really help.

HAKing I'm so impressed with your patience! Cd61 is crazy, it's amazing what a huge effect stress and all that can have. The doctor will be able to kick start it, no problem :thumbup: I know I would be gong mad, I think I got to cd47 or something like that on my crazy cycle and that was enough to send me round the twist.

I totally get that Harley, I'm relieved every time I make it another couple of weeks. This first trimester really really drags for me, I'm guessing it does for everyone. I found out so crazily early as well which doesn't help.

That's a gorgeous pic rojo! And I'm amazed you're nearly at the point of TTC! That really did go quicker than I thought it would. Bet you can't wait :flower:

As for me, all is good my end. I had a call from my midwife today :happydance: My booking appointment is this coming Monday and my scan is booked in for 4th January. So excited! Still feeling pretty rough though and that's getting me down a bit. DH is being an absolute star still. He was off work today and sent me back to bed for a bit :cloud9: 

We went Christmas shopping in the afternoon and we got Noah a big stuffed Mickey Mouse, he loves Mickey Mouse Clubhouse (to be fair it's the only show we put on for him so it's hardly surprising :haha:). He was giggling over it all the way round the shops and it's gone to bed with him tonight. Bless him.


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Pie! I am going crazy inside but doing much better than I was a few weeks ago. I guess I've gotten used to the wait now and seeing as how I have a doctors appointment tomorrow I am feeling hopeful! 

That is so sweet that DH is being so helpful and letting you rest. Such a good man! Glad you got your booking date too! :hugs:

So cute Noah loves his Mickey Mouse! Sam doesn't have a favorite character at the moment. He really likes this stuffed dog that sings and counts and does ABCs though. Currently I think that is his favorite! He also LOVES books! We are always reading to him though so I think that helps.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for your scan pie!!!! cant wait to see some pics :cloud9: i hope you start feeling better very soon :hugs:

my jaxon loves mickey mouse too. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm glad you finally got the dates for your booking appointment and your scan! I still wish I knew whether my new OB was going to do a scan at my 12 week appointment. :shrug:

I like my LO is still too young to have a favorite toy/character. I've tried giving her stuffed animals, but she seems less interested in them than other toys, probably because they're not good teethers.

Okay, so I got my doppler last night, so today I was trying it out, even though I know I'm way too early on to hear the baby's heartbeat, but the weird thing is, I can hear the placent in two different places. I can hear it by my right hip bone, and by my left, but nothing in the middle. Is that normal?


----------



## PitaKat

Oh Blessed, I'm sorry, I was really hoping that was a positive :hugs:

lilrojo, your family is beautiful! And I really like that dress you're wearing!

Pie, can't wait till your scan, exciting!

I found the first and third trimesters really dragged on, the second trimester seemed to go by the fastest. Probably because that was when I was most comfortable, I had gotten over the MS and was still small enough not to have to waddle, and baby was still small enough not to be shoving his feet into my ribs :haha:

I'm 24, had my birthday in October too! Hubby is 34, will be 35 next month.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Grrr. I wrote a reply and then the page didn't load. Hmph.

Well, I'm sorry that turned out to be nothing, Melissa. :( But you are so right, God knows exactly what he's doing! And that's so nice that Mason is sleeping through the night. Hope that trend continues!

Spiffy, it's totally twins! Haha! J/K I don't know anything about that kind of thing. But it sure would explain why you already have the cute little bump. :)

Pie, what a relief to have the dates for your appointment and scan. And bless your DH; he sounds lovely. :)

As for my age, I'll be 31 in February. Daniel turned 28 in August. I'm a bit of a cougar. rawr. 

Daniel's gone down to Seattle for the evening and tomorrow morning for a friend's birthday, so it's just me and Ozzy for a little while. Should be fun! He's already asleep, though, which is nice but also not because he's usually in bed shortly after 8:00 and it's only 6:30! Going to be an early morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol harley- your such a cougar :haha:

spiffy- :oneofeach:!!!!!! :winkwink: love the new avi- she is such a doll!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tee hee. :)

Oh yes, I came back here to say I like your new avatar too, Spiffy. So adorable!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:haha: You girls are funny. I won't say that the thought of twins didn't cross my mind. However, I asked about this on the first tri board, and someone said that one was the placenta and one was the main blood supply. I doesn't really make sense to me, but I'm not an OB either. :winkwink: If down the road I hear two fetal heartbeats,_ then _I'll be really suspicious! :haha:

Oh, and thanks! I took that picture of DD around Halloween while I was at Wal-Mart (since they of course had all the Christmas stuff out already :dohh:).

Harley, enjoy your time alone with Ozzy! And hopefully he won't be up really early in the morning!

Rojo, I don't think I ever said how cute your family picture is! We need one of those of our family for Christmas, though I'm not ambitious enough to send out Christmas cards. Believe it or not, I actually never got around to sending out thank you cards after our wedding or my baby showers. I'm a horrible person! :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Believe it or not, I actually never got around to sending out thank you cards after our wedding or my baby showers. I'm a horrible person! :blush:

me neither!!! i wrote some then gave up and never sent any :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thank you, Blessed. You just made me feel 200% better about myself. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. :)

So sorry to hear you got a bfn Blessed.. i thought for sure it was going to be a bfp.. hope af shows up again soon.. 

Haking good luck tomorrow.. :)

Siffy such a cute pic.. and yes that is right one is the placenta the other is the blood vessel.. :)

Pie yay for a scan date so excited for you.. 

Harley hope your morning isnt too early.. 

Pita hope your well.. 

Young hope all is well

CHez hope all is well .. :)

AFM im 26 turned that in august.. dh is also 26, will be 27 in feb :)


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy she looks so cute in that hat! I kind of had the thought of taking a Christmas pic of Noah for sending out cards but of course like all my bright ideas it never happened. And thank you cards - no-one got any for my wedding or baby shower either :blush: Just didn't happen! I actually managed to do thank you cards for Noah's birthday, I shocked myself let alone everyone else :haha:

My DH keeps teasing me about having twins. When we were shopping yesterday he kept pointing out twins and saying that'll be us. I said if it is my mum is moving in :haha:

Hope your morning isn't too early Harley! Haha love the cougar comment. I'm 29, I turn 30 in February so will be pregnant for my big birthday. I still intend to have a party though, not drinking isn't a problem for me. DH is 31, he'll be 32 in March.

Well we woke up to snow this morning! England cannot cope with snow. We've had crashes and traffic jams and public transport falling apart. Still, it reminds me of my wedding day which is nice :cloud9: Just wish the monkey was walking so we could have gone out and played in it!


----------



## ChezTunes

Blessed - I really thought you'd have gotten a BFP too. :hugs: I admire how you take it though, sure it's disappointing but you know this is _your _path.

HAKing - CD61 is lame, stress can be a huge factor. I remember AF going "missing" for 3 months before (TTC with my ex partner) and I just couldn't understand how I wasn't pregnant because I'm sure my body/mind convinced me that I was. I was majorly depressed at the time as we'd have 2 MC's already and our relationship was in a bad place, though I didn't see it that way at the time... So stress was a huge reason for that to go AWOL. Anyway, I hope you get some answers and a solution and get right back on CD1 and a BFP asap! :flow:

Rojo - That picture is gorgeous! I really wish I could get in more pictures... I'd love to do a Christmas card photo, DF isn't too keen on pictures but he will not hide like I do! :haha: I can't believe how quickly your TTC time has come around! I guess it's the time of year and how busy it gets. I can't wait for your BFP, I hope get it real soon!! :flower:

Pie - Yay for your appoinments! :happydance: All my Christmas shopping has been done online... I hate shopping and there's no decent shops close by so I gotta love the internet! :haha: We've have to travel to Chester which is about 60(ish) miles to get any _decent _shops! :dohh: Oh, and Elsa loves Mickey Mouse Clubhouse too!! We got her a little Mickey teddy from Tesco a few weeks back and she loves it. She has hold of it while she's watching the show, so cute!! She sits there shaking with excitment when he comes on the tv and starts babbling and "dancing." Aww, you should see it... She's crazy for Mickey! :rofl:

Harley - Had to laugh at that cougar comment too. I sometimes joke that DF is my toyboy :winkwink: I will turn 25 at the end on January and he's just turned 23 in August just gone. :cloud9:

Spiffy - I picked up 2 on mine and thought "YIKES!" for a second but it is normal, I think it's right what you read. You pick-up your own HB too sometimes. There's no mistaking that chugging train/galloping horse sounds as baby's HB though. I picked up this LO's at around 12w and I have a lot of fluff so I hope you pick up your LO soon!! :flower: Still doesn't mean you're out of the race for those twins your DH thinks are a-comin' though! :winkwink: Also, Alia looks precious in your new picture! I think I'm going to change mine too... :)

AFM, DD was up most of the night last night. She is full of cold and she went sick too, poor baby :nope: She's feeling so sorry for herself today but is finally napping now, and she sounds so bunged up. If she's no better tomorrow morning, it'll be a trip to the doctor. We're impressed that lastnight was only the second night she's kept us awake a lot of the night. I'd had a banging headache (so bad, it had me in tears) all day yesterday and lastnight it was no better so my amazing DF took her through to the living room so keep her occupied with snuggles so I could get my head down... This was about 2:30AM and he leaves for work at 8AM. It wasn't long before she was ready for bed again though, so that was a plus for him. Bless him! :kiss:

PHEW! Sorry if I missed anything. :flow:


----------



## HAKing

Chez, so sorry your DD isn't feeling well. Thankfully your DF let you get some rest and took her for a bit. Hope she gets to feeling better soon! No fun when out LOs are sick. :hugs:

Spiffy, sure would be funny if it was twins! :haha: And, I also forgot to say that your new avatar picture of Alia is so cute! :flower:

I think I would feel like a crazy person 24/7, 365 days a year with twins! :haha: 

Its neat hearing everyone age. So funny Harley about being a cougar! :haha: I'm also older than my DH but only by 10 months so for 2 months out of the year we are the same age and I always have to point it out because DH always says I'm old! :dohh:

Harley, hope Ozzy didn't wake you too early! I heard Sam this morning at 1:30am fussing and I immediately woke up to fix a bottle and he was back to sleep by the time I even could walk in there! :dohh:

Pie, I LOVE the snow but I'm from Michigan and we always had snow there from Thanksgiving until March when I was little so now living in California it really never feels like winter. Its supposed to be 73 today where I live! We are going to Michigan for Christmas so I'm hoping Sam gets to play in the snow! :happydance:

Young, hope all is well with you! :flower:

Blessed, hope you and your family is feeling better. :hugs:

Thank you ladies for the kind words about my long cycle. I am so very excited to go to the doctors today! I woke up this morning no problem to get ready for work :haha: which never happens, I usually hit snooze from 4:45-5:05am, Poor DH :blush: doesn't need to get up until 5:30.

I am so excited to get something to make AF start to and getting going again! Only 6 more hours till my appointment! LOL Can you tell I'm super excited...to go to the doctors! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, when it has to do with baby-making, I'm always excited to go to the doctors! It means answers! :haha: I'm excited to hear how that goes for you.

Okay, I think I was a bit confusing in my post about the placenta. I heard my heartbeat on both sides, but that wasn't what I was talking about. I know it's normal to hear your own heartbeat in several places. I was talking about the "seashell/wind through the trees" sound of the placenta by itself. I heard that in two places. Does the blood supply really sound like that, too? (I'm not sitting here convinced that I have two placents's by the way, I'm just so curious about this now that I have my doppler! :haha:)

Although, hypothetically, if I was ever going to have twins, I would want them now, because we're going to be moving in with DH's parents in March, and staying there for the rest of the year, so I will have more help there then I ever will, except for maybe when I have kids that are old enough to help out.

Chez, I'm sorry you've had a horrible headache. I get chronic headaches with the occasional migraine, so i can totally sympathize with how dibilitating they can be. :hugs: I hope you're feeling better today.

Pie, enjoy your rare snow! We've had one good snowfall here, before Thanksgiving, but nothing since. Last year was unusually dry, so we'll see if this year follows suit. :shrug: I hope we at least have some snow for Christmas! :xmas5:


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy that has been our winters too.. last year barely anything.. i too hope for some for christmas.. 

Haking good luck at your appt looing forward to hearing how it goes.. and i was in detroit in september for dh's work.. was fun tobe somewhere new lol.. 

Chez hope your dd gets better soon.. no fun when our kiddos are sick.. and sorry about the headache. 

Hope your doing well.. im waiting on af to show.. then we can get back to it.. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies! Ozzy woke up at 5:00am to nurse. Ick. But I brought him into bed with me after that and he slept until 8:30! I really hope this means we're back on track. 

Aw, Chez, sorry Elsa is feeling under the weather. Hope your head feels better today too! Doing all you shopping online is really smart. I might do that next year. Oh, and your new picture is really cute! I feel like I should take a Christmasy picture of Ozzy now to use for mine! :xmas23: In the meantime I'll use a super cute one from last year. 

Spiffy, I wish I could help you make sense of it, but I know nothing about that stuff! Sorry. And I really can't picture my life with twins. To be honest, I'm having some trouble wrapping my mind around having just one more baby in addition to my busy little boy.

HAKing, I guess that means you are at your appointment as I'm writing this. Hope it goes well and you get answers/help!

Oh, Pie, I'm so jealous of your snow! We have a hand-me-down snow suit from some friends and I'm just itching to put in on Ozzy and head outside to see how he handles the stuff. It would be perfect if it snowed late on Christmas Eve and then melted by Boxing Day because we don't have anywhere to be on Christmas Day except right here at home. And I kind of know what you mean about people not knowing what to do in the snow. Even though we get some every year here, whenever the first snow falls, it's like everyone has forgotten how to drive in it. Sometimes that happens with rain too, and hello, I live in the Pacific Northwest where it rains ALL THE TIME! People are so silly.


----------



## blessedmomma

:xmas8:oh i hope we get snow! we had none last year


----------



## HAKing

Ah, well. Doctors appointment went okay. Not bad not great. :shrug: They did routine PAP since I was due anyway and then I discussed options and explained my irregular periods. She checked signs/symptoms for PCOS and said I have none other than the irregular periods.

Then I went to get blood drawn to check my Thyroid and Prolactin levels. Not sure why? I think she told me but I don't remember and I was an emotional mess already at this point. :cry: Results should be in Friday or Monday at the latest and then I have a decision to make. Either take birth control for a month and stop and see if it helps regulate me and get pregnant or take progesterone for 10 days and then get a period and see if I ovulate on my own. Or, do as I have been and just wait it out. 

I have thought a lot about it in the little time since then and have MOST LIKELY decided to just get the progesterone for 10 days and hope it helps regulate me and I O on my own. Which I think I should. Not sure why I wouldn't. 

But I'm super curious about my lab results! Any feedback on what you girls think would be helpful for me, too. 

So, all in all not a bad visit but still unanswered questions but getting closer I think. I will decide by Friday what I want to do though mostly likely as far as progesterone or BC pills go.


----------



## lilrojo

Well that sucks haking..no offer of provera.. did she even mention it at all.. i would just ask for it.. what is the progesterone supposed to do to make your period come..


----------



## HAKing

Progesterone is what Provera is. She said think about it and let her know Friday. So that's what I'm gonna do. The mention of BC pills and wasting a month TTC doesn't sound appealing to me.


----------



## lilrojo

Oh really i didnt know that.. thats what i would def take.. and then see what happens from there.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I'm sorry your appointment didn't go as well as you would have liked. I think I always go to the doctors expecting more than I get, so disappointment usually ensues. I think i would definately try the progesterone, because not only will the BC mean a lost month of TT, but you might also have wacky cycles after the BC! I know it also made mine weird after I stopped. Just one more reason why I'm glad I'll never be using it again.

And Harley, I don't even know why I keep thinking about twins. I blame my DH for getting those thoughts in my head. I was justthinking yesterday, and I realized that I actually felt implantation happen twice, a few hours apart, and then had to stop myself before I started down the twin trail again. :dohh:

I've been having another rough evening again, tonight. I just wish I wasn't so moody with this pregnancy. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Double implantation pain? So they'd be fraternal twins. Hee hee. Sorry, I'm just having a little fun. Sorry you're having a rough night. I wish there was some magical cure for moodiness. If you ever find it let me know.

Haking, it sounds like your doctor appointment went pretty well. It's tough, I bet, when you just want answers right away. I don't know a lot about using progesterone to get things going, but I personally would try to avoid BC if possible. I never really liked being on it, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, HAKing... At least you're closer to a probable solution, so I'm glad it didn't go too bad. My doctors are useless, they'd just brush you off here! :growlmad: I think I'd go for the progesterone too. I think they suggest BC because the "mini pill" is a progesterone-only pill. I had to go on this when DF and I first got together as my blood pressure is naturally higher than average, tbh it's because I have "white coat syndrome!" It usually calms down after a few tries but they're too impatient for that kinda thing!! :dohh:

It wasn't any fun being on it because of the side-effects (I was on Cerazette btw), I had irregular bleeding (every other day) and it made sex almost impossible [TMI] because I literally felt like I'd closed up!! :blush: I joked with DF that "no wonder it's birth control. There's chance of having sex, nevermind getting pregnant!" :haha: Saying that, I honestly feel it helped me concieve DD. I thought we'd be trying a while - after a TTC with no results for 3 years with my ex. I do think it kickstarted something.

I'd go for the progesterone over BC because like you said there's that waisted TTC time. I stopped taking my BC at the beginning of April last year and got my BFP at the beginning of August, and that's a long time to wait when you've already had that long wait already! :hugs: Good luck, hun. Whatever you decide. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, Harley, I guess I've got fraternals. :haha: And as for the cure to moodiness, I have discovered it, in fact! It's called...wait for it...SLEEP! :sleep:

Chez and Harley, your new avatars are adorable. We have some cute little winter babies! :winkwink:

Chez, I was on a progesterone-only pill (Microgynon) and despite the fact that it was supposed to be fine while breastfeeding, I think it may have contributed to my milk supply drying up, so I got off of that after using it for less than a month. However, I never had break-through bleeding. In fact, after stopping it, I had my long 50 day cyle with no period. Stupid BC. :growlmad:


----------



## HAKing

Thank you girls, I do have to agree and think I will go with the progesterone. Seems like the more logical choice. I just don't like the idea of going on BC pills and anything I was reading online seemed like it messed people up more than they already were. Even my best friend that has never been pregnant but switched to a different BC pills said don't do it. She said they always mess her up! :wacko:

I will most likely go down to the office tomorrow or Monday to get my prescription. Depends on if I have time tomorrow. 

I talked to DH about it but he just said "whatever you think is best", Ugh, guys sometimes! :dohh:

Chez and Harley, your new pictures are super cute! I need to put up a new picture of Sam now that its winter but I am just so in love with his pumpkin picture! He looks so cute! :cloud9:

Chez, I also have "white coat syndrome" to some degree LOL. I always have high blood pressure at first and they have to retake it like 3x to finally get an accurate reading. :haha: Although, yesterday I went to get my blood drawn and I was a good girl and didn't even freak out or need anyone to go with me. I was pretty proud of myself. Now a big deal for some but I totally freak out sometimes and need DH to hold my hand.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I hate getting my blood drawn! I always come close to passing out (although I haven't yet!). Last pregnancy I was getting my blood drawn at one point and I came so close to passing out that they helped me to the waiting room, and made me lay down on the floor with my feet on one of the chairs and put a cold wash cloth on my forehead. It helped, but I sure felt silly laying there like that! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Spiffy you make me so much less silly now!

I am such a baby, when my little man had to get his finger pricked to check white blood cell count and they keep squeezing his finger to get the blood the sight of it and me holding him while he was screaming had me so close to almost fainting one of the nurses had to come in and grab Sam from me so I could lay down and they put cold wash cloths on my forehead and made me drink apple juice! :dohh: So embarrassing! :haha:

And once, I did pass out after a OB-GYN appointment! With my gown on still! :blush: My mom was with me thankfully and she covered me up before all the nurses rushed in. :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm fine with having bloods done, and jabs. In fact, I quite enjoy it! It's the "people coming near me" bit I think I dread. As soon as that blood pressure cuff is out, my BP hits the roof... :haha: I need to be put to sleep at the dentist for a simple filling because my head shakes _real _bad!! :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, I _wish_ they would put me to sleep for fillings! I hate going to the dentist! (I actually have to go today, and I'm not looking forward to it...)

Haking, I can't watch when they give my LO shots or prick her finger or heel or whatever. I also had to lay down after they pricked my finger to check my iron levels! In fact, I can even one-up all of that...I almost passed out on a subway in Germany because my friends were _talking_ about having their blood drawn! :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Yea, I really think that all the whole blood thing gets into our heads too much! I thought I was gonna be so scared to have my son but actually I wasn't nervous at all. Even when they told me I needed to have an emergency c-section! 

Guess when it comes down to it we can do anything but sitting there and thinking about it is a killer!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You know what's funny? Childbirth was totally fine, except for the part where they had to put the IV in! They couldn't find a good vein, so they had to poke me about six times, and in the end they needed the anesthesiologist to come do it. I'm embarrased to say that I was crying by the time they finally got it in. :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

I love to watch my blood get drawn its so fun.. lol i must be weird.. :)

Hope you ladies are well.. af should arrive in 4-5 days.. :) excited for sure.. cant wait to get started on the fun side of the journey lol .. 

Love the new pics harley and chez.. i tried to redo mine but i wont work.. this site hates me when it comes to pics


----------



## blessedmomma

looooove the new pics harley and chez!!!! 

you ladies all have some adorable babies :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

getting blood drawn doesnt phase me in the least. i cant stand to see them do it to my babies though :nope: i still stay with them though if they have it done. i have this weird feeling like i need to be there :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, I was just talking about the dentist in my journal. I'd much rather give birth again than have any sort of dental work done! My mouth is so sensitive, I hate it!

I don't mind getting blood drawn, but I don't exactly like it either, although I used to give blood regularly when I was younger. Funny story, last week when I went to get blood drawn, there was a little boy about 8 or 9 years old getting his blood drawn in the little cubicle next to me. The nurse was trying to be funny and asked him if he drank grape juice last night because it looked like there was grape juice coming out of him. He replies, "No, it's blood." LOL I love kids!

Rojo, I can't remember if I said how adorable your family is or not. Well, they/you are! And you look familiar for some reason, but I can't think of who you remind me of. Oh well. I've had trouble with the size of my avatar pics before. If they are too big to you have to resize them first before you upload them.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Harley.. keeps telling something is missing i dont get it.. so a preg lady it is, hope to be again soon anyways lol :)


----------



## PitaKat

Oh you ladies just had to talk about getting blood drawn, didn't you? :argh: Just reading about it made my hands and feet all tingly :dohh: I have issues with needles going into veins, a shot in the arm or leg doesn't bother me. Although I have a really sensitive mouth as well and going to the dentist is really painful. I pay extra to go to a dentist that does a sand-blasting technique on small cavities instead of drilling, so they don't have to give you a shot.

We got a little sprinkle of snow today, half an hour later it turned into a sprinkle of rain :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I usually feel like such a wimp when it comes to needles, veins, blood, etc, but you ladies are making me feel a little more normal!

As for the dentist appointmet today, I am happy to report that I have no cavaties! :happydance: Which means I get to avoid the dentist for another 6 months!


----------



## HAKing

I love going to the dentist. Haha, that is one that I don't mind. Glad you don't have any cavities though, Spiffy! :happydance:

Man, my stomach is bugging me since I ate lunch. My best friend and I (also my boss :haha:) went to lunch together and ate mexican food and nothing super greasy just a fish taco and beef taco and I feel super bloated and yucky now! :nope: Blah, I need some tums!


----------



## Harley Quinn

That's weird, rojo. I don't know that that means either. :shrug: And ohmygoodness, I just saw your ticker... Only 2 weeks 4 days until Christmas! Aaaaah! That's crazy.

Ozzy wore his new Christmas jammies to bed for the first time tonight. They are super cute! I'll try and get a picture tomorrow. :)

He also had his 12 months immunizations today. (Sorry, more needle talk.) He cried while he was getting the shots (there were 5!), but he was fine just after and seemed okay all night according to Daniel. Now we just need to be on the lookout for any signs of a reaction, and there could be so many different ones since he got so many shots! 

Alrighty, I've got to go to bed. I've got to be up early for work tomorrow! I'm starting my full time job! Yay!


----------



## Pielette

Argh stop with the needles :haha: I can't stand having needles in me and my blood drawn. Not good when you're pregnant. I'm better with it than I used to be, I suppose because you just have to get over it in pregnancy. A few hours after my home birth I had to be transferred in to hospital because I collapsed due to dehydration and they stuck so many needles in me, I absolutely hated it. I seriously would rather have given birth again. I could handle giving birth but not all those needles! I nearly fainted when a nurse took one out.

HAKing have you got your progesterone now? I agree, I think that's a much better idea than BC. You don't want to be wasting time. 

Hope Ozzy's ok after his jabs Harley. Noah had a slight reaction about 10 days after but it wasn't too bad and seemed to be over quickly.

Spiffy you've just reminded me that I haven't been to the dentist in ages :blush: I'm generally pretty good with my teeth but really should go again. 

Well I feel so sick and tired of being sick. I feel sick constantly and if it's not feeling sick it's insane hunger. I hate it. It's like I have to eat constantly but I hate eating and there's very little I want to eat. When I do eat I can't eat very much so I know that half an hour later I'm going to be hungry again. I'm trying not to let it get me down but it is if I'm honest. I don't remember it being this bad with Noah, my mum says it wasn't either. I'm hoping I get some relief soon but no sign of it yet :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww pie hope you get some relief soon.. 

Harley i know time is flying by now.. i cant believe it.. its crazy..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, it sounds like you might be cooking a little girl this time! :winkwink: Either way, though, I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs: I feel very blessed to have never had morning sickness, although I can commiserate about nothing sounding good. That seems to be my big problem right now. I know I need to eat, but I just stand in the kitchen looking at my food options and its depressing because everything looks gross. The problem is, fast food always sounds good! I don't want to gain more weight than I need to, but I can't turn it down if my DH offers to go pick me up something.

Harley, good luck with your new job! You'll do great! :thumbup: And I hope Ozzy continues to feel fine. :)

Haking, I hope your stomach is feeling better today. :flower:

AFM, I have been having the weirdest dreams since getting pregnant. And that's saying something, because I have weird dreams normally. Last night in my dream I bought a fertility test, and as I was taking it out of the package, I saw that it also came with canoe paddles, a badminton set, and a couple of small tubes of black paint, one of which was no bigger than my pinky fingernail. :saywhat:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, that is a pretty bizarre dream! I remember having some crazy dreams while pregnant with Sam and seeing as how I never remember my dreams and those seemed so vivid it was really strange for me! :wacko:

Harley, hope that Ozzy doesn't have any reactions and you enjoy your new job. :flower: Is today your first day? I can't wait to see a picture of Ozzy in his Christmas jammies. I was gonna buy some for Sam today so he has during the holiday time. I saw Carter's had them for $8 until Monday. 

Pie, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you get some relief soon. :hugs:

AFM, I haven't started the Progesterone yet because I hadn't had a chance to make it to the doctors to pick it up. I was gonna go today possibly during my lunch but I have so much to do to get ready for Sam's party tomorrow that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. I might just have to go on Monday since actually doesn't bother me too much since it gives me a few days to see if I start on my own and if not I will just start them on Monday. I felt slight camps last night so maybe its coming. Or maybe it was just my upset stomach from lunch! :haha:

Last night my MIL gave Sam an early Christmas gift since we won't be here for for Christmas. It was a bike that makes all kinds of noise and sings and he can either push/walk with it or sit on it. He absolutely loved it! We were pushing him around on it and he was just cracking it! It was so cute! 

So a bit of sad news, my SIL found out that the only way they can have another child is in vitro. :cry: The medication that she was taking didn't work and doctor told them that was the only option. I know they don't have the $10k to pay for it and I feel pretty sad for her. I wish I could somehow help. :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I'm sorry to hear about your SIL. That would be so sad. :( I hope they're blessed with a miracle, whether its a baby despite the odds or the money to afford IVF. :hugs:

My grandma is going to get DD one of the push/ride on toys for Christmas, so I'm excited to see how she likes it.


----------



## blessedmomma

eeeeeeee christmas talk!!!!

we have a tradition with our kids where we let them open a present the night before. we always make sure its some new jammies they can where all day on christmas. i thought for sure the older two had caught on, so we were joking about it with them and they had no idea :dohh: i guess they just always assumed it just happened to be jams :lol:

pie- sorry about your sickness! yuck i hate ms :(

haking and spiffy- love the ride on toys! i did have one that acted scared of them :shrug: he is 5 now and loves to play on the babies ones lol

harley- hope he is ok from the shots


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, my parents always did the jammies on Christmas eve, too. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lol thats awesome spiffy! it just seems to work good. if i have them in their new jams the night before they can just have some hot choccy, go to bed, and get up the next day early to open presents. :xmas12:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Haking so sorry to hear about your SIL.. hope they are blessed eventually with another..

Hope you ladies are doing well.. love christmas talk :)

I am so excited for christmas this year.. my dd is 3 so she is soo into santa and such.. i cant wait for the excitement.. :)

not long till ttc starts.. ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo, Rojo, you're so close! I hope you get lucky the first month TTC! Here's my little piece of advice, because I wish I would have just done it the first month: during your fertile week, get those feet in the air after sex! Seriously, I realized that both times I conceived it was when I started doing this. Gravity sends those swimmers straight home! :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Agreed! Hips up, feet in the air! :)

I love the Christmas Eve jammies idea! I know some families that do that and I think I might adopt that tradition when Ozzy is old enough to appreciate it. Our Christmas Eve tradition growing up was to BEG my parents to let us open JUST ONE present that night, but they NEVER let us!!! :xmas18:

I just went to Old Navy and bought Daniel and myself some Christmas jammies. Yay!

Pie, I'm so sorry you are feeling that sick. Hope you can find something that works to help ease it.

Spiffy, that is a crazy dream. Canoe paddles? What?

My first day went really well. It feels so nice to be back there, and everyone seemed genuinely excited to have me back. :) And the training is going really well. Kind of like riding a bike, except a few things have really changed in term s of procedure for the job I'll be doing. It's strange; it feels so familiar yet all so new at the same time. I think I'll settle in really well, though. And it's nice to be going back around Christmas time. I get to be part of all the parties and gift exchanges and such. :xmas10:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i forgot to say i loved that dream! preggo dreams are the best :thumbup:

harley- sounds like a nice day. :) great job!


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, I'm sorry but I laughed at the description of your dream :haha: Crazy that weird dreams are a side effect of pregnancy, isn't it? I remember having crazy dreams when I was pregnant. We were team yellow and I had 2 dreams where I knew what gender the baby was, and in both dreams baby was a boy! I just remember it because it was so neat that my subconscious was accurate!

HAKing, so sorry about your SIL's news. Praying they don't lose hope :hugs:

Blessed, that's so fun that you have that tradition, we never got to open a present on Christmas Eve!

Yay Rojo! :happydance: Spiffy's advise is really good, let gravity do the work! 

Harley, I'm glad you had such a nice day back at work. And yay, you get to be part of the Christmas celebrations there! I miss my job a lot of days, more than I expected myself to, for sure! I miss the people, the adult conversation, the feeling of accomplishment after a hard day's work, etc.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, I'm with you on that. I love being a stay at home mom, and wouldn't trade it for the world, but I seriously miss the adult conversation! It will be nice when my LO can talk, because even baby conversation will be better than nothing! :haha:

Harley, I'm glad your first day went well! I'm not sure, did you ever tell us if you told them you were pregnant or not? If you did, how did it go?

Yeah, like I said, my dreams were weird _before_ I got pregnant. I remember one I had a couple of months ago where I was on a boat shaped like a shark and The Jetsons (an old American cartoon, for you UK ladies) started popping out of random places on the boat. And then of course there were the 6 triplet dreams I had. Oh, and lets not forget the one where Pielette was my MIL! :haha:

(Okay, I keep forgetting to say this, but if you notice any bizarre typos, I apologize. I don't think I mentioned, but on eof my pregnancy symptoms last time and again this time, is that I suddenly really struggle to type. Like my brain just can't hack it. So I have to put a lot of concentration into it, and sometimes I miss things. :blush:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

HAKing, that is too bad about your sister. $10k is a lot for something that's not even guaranteed to work. :( Hope something works out for them!

Spiffy, I did tell them right away on the phone after accepting the job. I had a conversation with my manager today about how it will work when I leave since don't actually have maternity benefits from them. I will only receive the government maternity payments (50% of my average weekly wage), but the company will continue to provide my extended medical coverage (prescriptions, dental, chiropractic, etc.). So that's nice. They will hire someone on a short-term contract to replace me while I'm on my "maternity leave." We haven't yet discussed how long I will be gone, but the maximum I could take is a year and my absolute minimum that I want to be at home is 6 months.

She also asked me when I want to tell the rest of my coworkers and I said I don't know, but it's going to be hard to hide it because I'm already showing. She said, "Yeah, I know!" Aaaahhhh! I'm huuuuuge!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and here's some pictures of Ozzy in his Christmas jammies!

(They are from Carter's.)
 



Attached Files:







Christmas jam jams.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 6









Merry Christmas from Ozzy and Fozzy.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 5









Ozzy throws Fozzy.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## youngwife20

wowzer i havent been on for a few days and theres lots to catch up on but wil read it all when i get a chance. hope ur all well! gosh december is like the busiest time of the year!! 
my bestie just told me shes pregnant with number 2 i knew she was already coz i had a dream she was pregnant lol and it was so acurate lol she was 5 weeks in my dream and shes 5 weeks now ( well so she thinks but she didnt get a period last month either) anywhoo. sorry i dont get in here much !! its so hard to keep up xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I'm glad everything seems to be working out so well for you with the job. Canada is awesome when it comes to maternity leave, since in the US, your time is usually 4 weeks off for a vaginal birth and 6 weeks for a c-section. Any additional time comes out of your vacation or personal leave time, and when that's taken up, you're just absent with out pay (and that's if your company lets you take more time off). :growlmad: Of course, I didn't have to worry about that because I just quit my job when I had DD, but I know friends who have had to just jump back to work after 4 weeks, regardless of how well they felt.

Ozzy is so adorable in his Christmas jammies! Alia has two pairs of Christmas jammies, but they're hand-me-downs, so they're not nearly as cute. However, I did get her a little Christmas dress, so I'll have to post a picture of her in it when it get's closer to Christmas. :)

Youngwife, that's so weird that your dream came true! I had a dream last night that my SIL was pregnant with twins, but lets hope that doesn't come true, because she and my brother are going through a divorce, so that would be pretty strange! :haha: The funny thing is, in my dream I had just announced my pregnancy and then they made their announcement, and I was thinking, "Seriously? Twins? You just had to one-up me, didn't you?" :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I feel so blessed to have that amount of time off with pay (even if it is only half). This last year has been so amazing, since Daniel works from home, Ozzy basically got to spend all day every day with both of us. I really treasure that.

Oh, yes! I want to see Alia in her Christmas dress! I sure hope I have a little girl someday to put in cute holiday dresses! :)

Youngwife, that is pretty cool that your dream came true. That's fun that you and your friend will have kids close in age. Are your first kids close in age too?

Spiffy, I sure hope your dream doesn't come true, because that would be awkward. You have been having some weird dreams lately. In my dream last night, Daniel was dating a high schooler. !!! Nobody thought it was weird because we all thought she was graduating this year, but then I asked him and he told me she was in grade 9. Then I was the only one questioning why he was dating her, but not because he's my husband and the father of my child but because she was so young! :doh: So strange.


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy/harley- i said rhe same thing to DH. we should move to canada for the year off maternity. then i said, wait i dont work anyway :haha::dohh:

i looove the preggy dreams. my DH asked me once why he was always such a butthead in my dreams. :shrug:


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Harley, I'm glad everything seems to be working out so well for you with the job. Canada is awesome when it comes to maternity leave, since in the US, your time is usually 4 weeks off for a vaginal birth and 6 weeks for a c-section. Any additional time comes out of your vacation or personal leave time, and when that's taken up, you're just absent with out pay (and that's if your company lets you take more time off). :growlmad: Of course, I didn't have to worry about that because I just quit my job when I had DD, but I know friends who have had to just jump back to work after 4 weeks, regardless of how well they felt.
> 
> Ozzy is so adorable in his Christmas jammies! Alia has two pairs of Christmas jammies, but they're hand-me-downs, so they're not nearly as cute. However, I did get her a little Christmas dress, so I'll have to post a picture of her in it when it get's closer to Christmas. :)
> 
> Youngwife, that's so weird that your dream came true! I had a dream last night that my SIL was pregnant with twins, but lets hope that doesn't come true, because she and my brother are going through a divorce, so that would be pretty strange! :haha: The funny thing is, in my dream I had just announced my pregnancy and then they made their announcement, and I was thinking, "Seriously? Twins? You just had to one-up me, didn't you?" :haha:

hha that bit in red made me laugh. and oh gosh that wouldnt be good if there going through a divvorce xx


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> Oh, and here's some pictures of Ozzy in his Christmas jammies!
> 
> (They are from Carter's.)

aww soooo adorable. i have a few things from carters that my mother inlaw sent over from america they dont have carters in the uk i dont think. xx


----------



## youngwife20

Harley Quinn said:


> I feel so blessed to have that amount of time off with pay (even if it is only half). This last year has been so amazing, since Daniel works from home, Ozzy basically got to spend all day every day with both of us. I really treasure that.
> 
> Oh, yes! I want to see Alia in her Christmas dress! I sure hope I have a little girl someday to put in cute holiday dresses! :)
> 
> Youngwife, that is pretty cool that your dream came true. That's fun that you and your friend will have kids close in age. Are your first kids close in age too?
> 
> Spiffy, I sure hope your dream doesn't come true, because that would be awkward. You have been having some weird dreams lately. In my dream last night, Daniel was dating a high schooler. !!! Nobody thought it was weird because we all thought she was graduating this year, but then I asked him and he told me she was in grade 9. Then I was the only one questioning why he was dating her, but not because he's my husband and the father of my child but because she was so young! :doh: So strange.


Not as close as this baby wil be hehe i think this baby and hers will be 4 months apart. and my daughter and her son are 2 years apart, she had her first when she was 18 or 17 i had harmonie when i was 21 xx


----------



## Pielette

Wow loads to catch up on!

Harley that's great about the job :thumbup: Fantastic that it's all going so well. We're lucky here as well with our maternity leave, I had a year off before I resigned to be a SAHM. I can't believe how little you guys get in the US :nope: 4 or 6 weeks is just crazy, that amount of time passes in the blink of an eye. 

Love Ozzy in his Christmas jammies!

Spiffy you really do have some crazy dreams :haha: Lots of multiple references in them too :winkwink: Heehee it'll be interesting to find out how many there actually are!

Oh HAKing that's so sad about your SIL :nope: Really hope they can find a way through it. I guess we should always remind ourselves how lucky we are. Being a mum is the best thing I've ever done and I can't imagine not having that in my life :cry:

How cool that your dream came true youngwife! Have you ever had that happen before?

All is good my end, well as good as possible while feeling yucky :growlmad: Thank you for the get well wishes! Funny spiffy I keep thinking ooh maybe it's a girl but I'm trying not to dwell on it. I would love love love to have a girlie, don't know if I'll ever be blessed with a daughter though because DH's family are full of boys. We shall see :flower: Obviously I'll be delighted to be a mum to two little boys too.


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- i hope you have a girl. although a lil brother for noah would be nice too :flower: with my last son, my DH said he MUST be a girl after 3 boys in a row. of course its always a 50% chance every time, no matter what you have had so that theory was obviously wrong :lol:

i love my lil boys, but i need some girls to even things up. my girls are getting bigger so when they move out im gonna be stuck alone with a lot of boy stuff around here :haha:


----------



## Blossom92

:dust:


----------



## PitaKat

Oh those Christmas jammies are too cute! I really like that tradition, that may be one that we implement as well. I haven't bought any Christmas presents for Colin yet. I don't want to buy much because he has grandparents, great-grandparents, aunts, uncles, and cousins who I'm sure will buy him something. That ends up being a lot of presents for a 6 month-old. He even got a present last year at Christmas, before he was born! :haha: But Christmas jammies are just the kind of gift I'd like to give him.

I remember when Colin was 6 weeks old, and looking at how tiny he was and feeling so grateful that I didn't have to go back to work and leave him :cry:


----------



## Duejan2012

:hi: Hello everyone!!! i think i posted back in april on this thread but guess what we are finally ntnp!! Im hopeing to see a bfp soon!!. I am very happy/ slightly jelouse:blush: of those of you who have gotton your bfps already !! I am seeing there is alot of support hear i hope to fit right in!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi DueJan welcome back to the group.. i just joined like 3 months ago.. yay to ntnp hope it doesnt take you long.. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- i remember doing that exact thing! 6 weeks is so little to hand over to someone else. im thankful i can stay home :flower:

welcome back duejan! :hi: hope its not far off for you


----------



## Duejan2012

Thank you soo much Everyone! i really hope so too i think we might have missed this month but hopefully we can really ntnp next month. THis month i kinda put my patch on 2 weeks late put it on then we decided this so took it off again haha so maybe next month


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome back, Duejan! I hope you get your bfp really soon! Are you set on NTNP, or will you switch to TTC at some point if you haven't got a bfp yet?

Pie, my SIL married her husband assuming that she would never have a girl, because there hadn't been a girl born in his family for 5 generations! So when they had their first, and it was a boy, they weren't very shocked, but lo and behold, their second was a girl! (A very doted on little girl, I might add ;)) So you never know...

Pita, we're not getting DD very many gifts (maybe just one) because with family getting her presents, I think she'll have plenty. Plus, she'll probably be more interested in the boxes and wrapping paper anyway. :winkwink:

So now I feel like I just need to share my super crazy dreams with you ladies. :haha: Last night I had a dream that I was running through this enormous house trying to turn off all the lights, but the light switches made no sense, so it took forever. Then I discovered a large patch on the wall that was covered in tape, so I ripped the tape off and underneath it said something about explosives, so I told people and they all started freaking out. And then I was up at the very top of this building and we were looking for this girl, and then we saw this clock tower that had some design etched into it, and the person with me said, "Oh yeah, it's a violin." But then I shined a light on it, and it wasn't a violin, it was a diagram of ovaries, fallopian tubes, and a uterus :haha: and there was a drawing on a girl laying at the bottom of the uterus, which we (naturally) concluded must mean that the girl we were looking for was at the bottom of the building. :dohh:

Also, I think I found my baby's heartbeat! I was using my doppler this morning and a found a really fast pulse, but then it moved away after a second. So I searched a little and found it again, and then it moved again. I found it once more, but only for a split second, and it was gone. I figure, that had to be the baby right?


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy im not sure if we willl really start ttc unless we dont have success when jonathan is like 2 haha. Wow that was such a dream. It sounds like you might have found your babies heart beat! And at 7 weeks wow that is soo early!! I didnt find jonathans until 9 i think with my doppler haha


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well :) been a busy day..


----------



## blessedmomma

wild dream spiffy!!! sounds like you found it!!! <3


----------



## HAKing

Welcome back, DueJan! :wave:

Spiffy, you have some crazy dreams. You make me laugh hearing about them! :haha:

Rojo, only a week or so until you TTC! :happydance: 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We were crazy busy! I spent a lot of time after work on Friday getting ready for his party. Everything went smoothly though and Sam had fun! I baked his smash cake, cupcakes and cooked food. We got a lot of good pictures of Sam eating his cake and I'd say it is pretty safe to say he loved it! I'll upload some pictures later today if I have time. 

Sunday was my work Christmas party which was fun to get dressed up and hang out but I was just so tired from the night before that we didn't stay long and DH had to work on Monday anyway so he was fine with leaving early. 

Yesterday we got Sam's 1 year pictures done. It was a bit crazy to say the least...:wacko: The place double booked us but we didn't show up until the 1pm appointment like we thought we had but they got crazy busy and started late and then Sam started to get tired because of all days he only took a 1 hour nap! :dohh: So I asked the girl if we could come back in the evening after he naps and she agrees but they started late again but we still got some good pictures. So they are ordered and will be here by the 19th at the latest. I'm glad its all over with though! 

And, in the midst of all my weekend craziness I never had time to run and get my progesterone. So I'll probably go during the week sometime and pick it up.


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds like the weekend went well.. and cant wait to see pics :)

Yep af is due today.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, this is it! If AF starts today like she's supposed to, it means you are CD1 right now! Your are finally TTC! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Haking, I'm so glad that Sam enjoyed his birthday cake, and that your pictures went okay, considering the craziness. I can't wait to see some pictures from both! :flower:

Today we have Alia's 9 month appointment with the pediatrician, so I'm looking forward to seeing how much she's grown. And thankfully she doesn't have to get any shots today! Woohoo!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. she hasnt shown yet still waiting.. stupid af never shows when you want her too.. but im betting this afternoon.. i can feel that she is coming just taking her sweet time.. 

Im very excited though :)


----------



## blessedmomma

haking i bet those pics will b lovely!

spiffy yay for no shots!!!! we quit doing them about 2.5 yrs ago when one of mine had a severe allergic reaction. then we prayed for a year as to whether or not to do them at all anymore. we found out there is aborted fetal tissue in them and did a lot more reserch as to what else is in them, felt we got our answer and havent looked back. i can remember being so stressed before when they had to get them. i dont envy you mamas who have to see that :nope:

lilrojo its finally here!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

still no sign of her..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, how predictable are your cycles? Are you completely sure that AF is due today?


----------



## youngwife20

Lilrojo- ooh goodlcuk on ur short ttc journy i say short because i have my fingers crossed for you that it will happen fast x x


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy- you can check if its your babas pulse if they stay still enough for you to count it then count yours then you will see the huge difference in the pulse also babys sounds like galloping noice xx it probably was your baby whoooohoo . also what a random dream!! your mind is very creative once asleep! you must be a creative thinker when awake too!! i tend to dream like every night! lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I dream every night, too. And I guess I'm creative because I do art, and I write stories. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Oh Rojo, I hope that AF comes soon so you can get start on CD1! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Well still no sign of her.. there is a small possibility i could be preggo as we dtd around o time but we did the withdrawl method.. so waiting it out i guess.. ugh annoying.. 

Thanks haking


----------



## HAKing

Sure seems like she shows when you don't want her to and when you do she has gone missing! :dohh: 

Maybe tonight or tomorrow morning. :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

HAKing, can't wait to see pictures, both the professional ones and the birthday ones! Did a lot of people come to his party?

rojo, so excited for you! Hopefully AF shows quickly and you can get on with it! :dance:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, sorry I've been missing the past couple of days. I have been struck down with an evil stomach bug :nope: Just what you want when you're pregnant! I started throwing up at 9pm on Monday night, it continued all night, about every hour and finally stopped at about midday on Tuesday. Now just trying to recover, it has taken so much out of me. Got no sleep on Monday night so feel like I'm playing catch up.

DH took yesterday and today off to look after me and Noah. Bless him he's done absolutely everything because I've been fit for nothing. The worst is I haven't been able to give Noah any cuddles for fear of him getting it, I miss my baby :nope: DH has brought him up a couple of times to say hello and each time he tries to get to me and gets upset because we won't let him.

Anyway, enough of my sob story! Rojo I hope that pesky AF shows up and lets you get started! 

HAKing so glad the birthday weekend went well and can't wait to see pics!

Welcome back duejan!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm so sorry you had to deal with that awful stomach bug. :( I had a stomach bug when I was pregnant with DD, and as awful as it was, at least i got to get as much sleep afterwards as I wanted because I had no baby to tend to! I hope you can get caught up on sleep, and that's great that your DH has been able to be there for you during this. :hugs:

Rojo, any sign of AF?

So my DD had her 9 month check up, and she's only 17 pounds. She actually dropped from the 25th percentile to the 20th percentile since last check up! :nope: And I was actually expecting her to climb the percentiles because she's been going through a growth spurt the last week or so.


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I'm sorry you had an awful stomach bug! I hope you are feeling better now and are over the worst of it. You have a great DH to help with Noah and let you rest! 

Spiffy, does the doctor seemed concerned about Alia? I know it is normal for them to lose weight or thin out when they start moving around more. We go to the doctors next month for Sam and I'm sure he is gonna be down from the 60th precentile. He has thinned down tons in the past few months. I also know from my doctor, he is never worried about weight loss or gain so much as long as he is developing all his skills. 

Just try not to worry, every baby is different and they grow and gain weight at their own pace! :hugs:

Rojo, has the witch showed yet?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, Alia still doesn't crawl (or even attempt to crawl) and she isn't cruising either, so I wouldn't say she's much more active lately. The pediatrician didn't seem too concerned, though she did tell me that I need to start feeding her more solids, and since Alia doesn't like to eat very much baby food, she said I'm going to have to start incorporating more finger foods. So hopefully that does the trick.


----------



## HAKing

I'm sure that will do the trick. Has she any teeth yet?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, she has her bottom two, and the pediatrician said her top four are all getting ready to break through soon (that should be a fun couple of nights for us...:sleep:)


----------



## HAKing

Yea, I know what you mean. Sam got all top 4 in at once! We had a pretty miserable month! :cry: Hopefully she gets them in quick and you can start giving her some finger foods to help her gain some weight.


----------



## youngwife20

Pielette said:


> Wow loads to catch up on!
> 
> Harley that's great about the job :thumbup: Fantastic that it's all going so well. We're lucky here as well with our maternity leave, I had a year off before I resigned to be a SAHM. I can't believe how little you guys get in the US :nope: 4 or 6 weeks is just crazy, that amount of time passes in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Love Ozzy in his Christmas jammies!
> 
> Spiffy you really do have some crazy dreams :haha: Lots of multiple references in them too :winkwink: Heehee it'll be interesting to find out how many there actually are!
> 
> Oh HAKing that's so sad about your SIL :nope: Really hope they can find a way through it. I guess we should always remind ourselves how lucky we are. Being a mum is the best thing I've ever done and I can't imagine not having that in my life :cry:
> 
> How cool that your dream came true youngwife! Have you ever had that happen before?
> 
> All is good my end, well as good as possible while feeling yucky :growlmad: Thank you for the get well wishes! Funny spiffy I keep thinking ooh maybe it's a girl but I'm trying not to dwell on it. I would love love love to have a girlie, don't know if I'll ever be blessed with a daughter though because DH's family are full of boys. We shall see :flower: Obviously I'll be delighted to be a mum to two little boys too.

yea strangely my dreams come true alot its so weird lol x even things ive never thought about or people ive hardly spoken to and il here in passing that what happened in my dream actualy happend so strange lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

No sign of the witch.. I have been spot on since having bryce at 8-9 dpo.. today is now 10.. i tested this morning not fmu and 2 hours after i peed and got a negative.. i just dont get it.. show already..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, that's so frustrating! My luteal phase was a pretty consistent 13 days after having Alia, but then the month before I got my bfp with this one I had a 14 day lutueal phase out of nowhere! It definately messed with my head! :growlmad: I hope AF just shows up already so you can get started on making #3!


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Haking, Alia still doesn't crawl (or even attempt to crawl) and she isn't cruising either, so I wouldn't say she's much more active lately. The pediatrician didn't seem too concerned, though she did tell me that I need to start feeding her more solids, and since Alia doesn't like to eat very much baby food, she said I'm going to have to start incorporating more finger foods. So hopefully that does the trick.

Hey i wondered seen as our babys are the same age . i wondered how much solids your actualy giving at the momment? i always wonder if i am giving enough and harmonie is now 21lbs but not sure what centile that is now x


----------



## HAKing

Oh no, Rojo! That sucks...of course when you're waiting on her and want her to show shes MIA! :growlmad:

Do you still have regular symptoms of her showing? Maybe like Spiffy said, your luteal phase is just getting longer. Do you temp?


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, I feel better today thankfully, think its hit me very hard because my immunity is weaker than usual naturally. DH has been fantastic. It's just rough going because I have nothing in my system and that makes my pregnancy sickness worse, so it's all merging into one :dohh:

Spiffy I found that Noah started eating much more when I let him feed himself. Things like pasta for example, even with chicken, I just spread it out on his tray and he helps himself. He's really not a fan of being spoon fed so anything I can make more 'finger food' like I do. There's such a huge range of normal weight though that I wouldn't let it worry you, as long as she seems happy and healthy in herself :thumbup:

That's really frustrating rojo, hope she makes an appearance soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

rojo- just like af to act up!!!! :grr:

pie- glad your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## rubberducky88

Hiya,
Can I muscle in and join you ladies? I haven't read through it all, just the last couple of pages!

My boy is 8months old and we started TTC again last month.

Well, more, NTNP as I have ridiculous cycles ranging from 35-60days so no idea when I ovulate etc so going with the flow.

Nice to meet everyone xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome rubberducky! :hi:


----------



## HAKing

Welcome, Rubberducky! Your DS is adorable! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome rubberducky. 

Haking i dont temp.. dont have irregular cycles never have.. its just so hard to know because so many symptoms go either way.. we will see just keep waiting i guess


----------



## HAKing

FX for you, Rojo!


----------



## Pielette

Hi rubberducky :flower:


----------



## youngwife20

rubberducky88 said:


> Hiya,
> Can I muscle in and join you ladies? I haven't read through it all, just the last couple of pages!
> 
> My boy is 8months old and we started TTC again last month.
> 
> Well, more, NTNP as I have ridiculous cycles ranging from 35-60days so no idea when I ovulate etc so going with the flow.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone xx

helloo goodluck on your journy!! the cycle that i concieve this baby was 40days! i had no clue when i ovulated either xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Rubberducky! :flower:

Youngwife, I was feeding my LO about 2 ounces of baby food for lunch before hand, but now I'm going to see if I can get her to eat some for breakfast and for dinner, too. 

Pie, I think my LO still likes to play with finger food as much as eat it, so we'll give it a shot, but at first it's going to be more about me cleaning up after a huge mess than about her actually eating more food. :dohh:


----------



## ChezTunes

Sorry for missing out on a lot the past few days! 

Hi/Welcome back! :hi: To the ladies who have just joined/joined back :flow:

DD has been ill for over a week now and I took her to the Dr. on Monday and her slight cold had turned into an ear ache AND tonsillitis, poor baby! :( The Dr. was shocked at how calm and happy in herself she was with it all, even though he said "she doesn't do things by halves!" I caught the sore throat bit now too so I think I might have the tonsillitis too... :dohh: DF isn't too well either but you wouldn't know it. I love that he doesn't get "man-flu..." :haha: I think it's ME who gets that!! :rofl: Anyway, she's on a 7day course of antibiotics and paracetamol and is already seeming better, although still runny-nosed. :baby:

I've been having really bad back pains aswell, I had it with DD too. I've had some stomach cramps but I think it's Braxton Hicks, it feels so different to DD because I quite enjoyed BH with her! :wacko: Everyone thinks I'm weird for that... Maybe her being breech had something to do with it feeling different to how other people feel it?? :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

well still waiting.. neg test so i guess im just later than normal.. hope she shows soon.. just like her to vanish..

Chez so sorry to hear your all unwell.. poor little girl.. hope you guys get to feeling better soon


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, I hope you all start getting better! Your "man flu" comment made me laugh because my DH totally gets that. Drives me nuts sometimes. :dohh: As for braxton hicks, I never minded them with my DD either. They would make me feel a little breathless, but they never hurt, and they were kind of cool to feel. But I don't think they're supposed to feel very painful, so if yours get worse, maybe you should just go in a get them checked to make sure you're not actually contracting.

Rojo, I am sending AF vibes your way!


----------



## rubberducky88

Thanks everyone!!!!

Good luck to you all and congrats young wife!! I remember discussing exclusively pumping with you when my son was in NICU - well done you for 6 months!! Wow!! I only managed 5 weeks xx


----------



## PitaKat

Hi rubberducky, welcome :D


----------



## blessedmomma

yuck chez!!!!! hope you and dd get better! my braxton hicks start out not too bad but by the end its horrible. it doubles me over just like a contraction :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi rubberduckie:flower: Welcome welcome!

Spiffy i agree with pie. Once i started letting myson feed himself his intake was deff alot more! he now hates being spoon fed so i really avoid it if it can.

Chez i did enjoy bh with my son too i didnt really feel them with my daughter. But just i dont even know how to explain it but the feeling is amazing.I do agree with spiffy if they get worse get them checked out I dont think mine ever really got to painful either. Im soo sorry to hear about your lo being sick sounds like trooper. I hope you all feel better soon xx

Rojo i hope af shows soo so you can get down to business. Or maybe your waiting on a late positve!!fingers crossed for you! 

Youngwife how are you feeling? I cant believe how quick this thread moves! Its very very crazy. So those who havnt gotton the bfps yet when are you all planning on testing?

Haking jonathan got his 4 top teeth practically at once too. It was just awful.... He has two on the bottom that didnt really bother him but i thinkk his other 2 bottoms are comeing soon. Boy oh boy...


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is well.. still no sign of af.. still in limbo..


----------



## HAKing

DueJan, Sam got his two other bottoms right around 11 1/2 months so Johnathan is probably close! Hopefully its quick and not too painful for him. :hugs:

Rojo, that is crazy! I hope she shows for you soon. Of course the big month you've been waiting for she is late! So typical. :dohh: I can relate to the being in limbo...though I know I'm not pregnant she is just MIA! I haven't picked up my prescription yet but plan to in the next few days hopefully. 

Chez, I hope everyone is getting better now. :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, everyone!

Welcome, rubbyducky and duejan! Nice to see some new faces. :)

Chez, that sucks that you are all sick, but glad to hear Elsa is on the mend. Hope you and DF feel better soon too!

Rojo, that is so weird that your cycle just up and decided to be longer. Hmph. Wishing you lots of patience right now! 

Spiffy, I found out that Ozzy's growth is really levelling off too. After being up in the 95th percentile for both height and weight until about 6 months, he is now just at the 50th for weight and a bit under for height. My doctor doesn't tend to worry about slow growth as long as there is actually growth! If he stopped gaining weight or height altogether, then they might worry, but I think Ozzy will probably be on the small side most of his childhood simply because of genetics. Daniel grew like 6-8 inches around 10th grade!

HAKing, glad to hear the birthday went well! I look forward to seeing pictures (or did I miss them? I've been feeling really busy).

AFM, I've been feeling pretty good lately. I don't have a ton of free time anymore (i.e. time to hop onto BnB and chat with you ladies!) because of work, but so far it's been going really well. I haven't told anyone there yet (except my manager, who knew when I took the job), but I've decided to tell them on the 31st at our morning devotions. That way I will have told Daniel's family already (it would feel weird telling my coworkers before family).

I've been having a teensy bit of nausea here and there. I have to eat like every hour or I start to feel kinda queasy. Can't hide it much longer! I don't think my coworkers suspect anything yet, though, so that's good. I think they'll be shocked to find out that I've only every worked there while I'm pregnant! Ha!


----------



## HAKing

Harley! I've been wondering about you since you hadn't been on much. I figured work was keeping you busy! It sounds like the job is going really well though. :thumbup:

I haven't posted any pictures yet because they are on my home computer and I usually post on here from my work computer. I'll try to put some up tomorrow. We won't get his 1 year pictures until next week though.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ah, good good. I look forward to the pics! 

And yeah, just really busy. I come home from work and I have a few hours with Ozzy before his bedtime, so I don't really want to spend that online, and then just a few hours after he goes to bed before I need to go to sleep and I usually have things I need to do or else I just feel like sitting and watching TV. *sigh* I've been good about going to bed early, though so I haven't been too tired during the day.

In a few weeks, I might be able to hop on here at work every once and a while if it's slow (shhhh!). I will have a new desk that faces away from everyone so they won't be able to see if I'm on here, plus I will have told them I'm pregnant by then, so it won't be awkward if they do happen to see I'm on a "baby and bump" site! Haha!


----------



## HAKing

Haha, I totally understand. I have to be discrete at work sometimes. Not that I'm pregnant and keeping it hush-hush but I don't like everyone knowing I'm spending time on here sometimes! :haha:

How do you like being a working mommy now? I went back to work when Sam was 9 months old and it was a hard adjustment. I try to get off work as soon as I can and then head home to spend a few hours with him before bed time. I get sad sometimes thinking about less time with him but we try to make the time together special. :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

It was really hard the night before my first day. I cried a few times that night. But so far it hasn't been too bad. I think it helps that, in the back of my mind, I know it will only be for about 8 more months and then I'll have some time off to spend with both my babies! And Daniel. I miss seeing both of them all day. It also helps that I know Ozzy is at home with his daddy. I think it might have been a harder transition if we had to put him in daycare. I'm so thankful that Ozzy can be with his daddy!


----------



## HAKing

That is a perfect situation, Harley! Ozzy gets to spend time with Daniel and you don't have to worry about someone else caring for him while you're at work. 

I worried a lot too about Sam forgetting me, or that I'm his mom when I went back to work but he is his same old attached self! I love it. :cloud9: 

I hope everyone else is doing well! We have a rainy cold day here...I kinda love it! Though, I wish I was laying in bed relaxing instead of at work! :nope:

Rojo, thinking about you. Still no sign of AF???


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, have you escaped the insane early pregnancy bloat? I have it way worse this time around, so I would never be able to go to work without arousing suspicion. Thankfully the only boss I have just drools and squeals and kicks her legs. :haha: That's so awesome that Daniel gets to be there with Ozzy while you're at work, though. Does he work from home?

Rojo, is AF still MIA???

Haking, cold rainy days always make me want to cuddle up in a blanket and have hot chocolate and read a good book. :flower:

Well, DH and I just got back from seeing The Hobbit this morning. It was awesome! We got to see an early screening through his work, so that was fun. :)

Also, I had a very realistic dream last night that I found out I was pregnant with twins (I swear, it never ends), and in the dream I told my MIL and FIL, and then thought, "Oh no, was is just in my dream that I found out I was having twins?" (While still dreaming) and then I thought, "I can't tell DH if I'm not sure, because that would be so embarassing if it was just a dream," so I started looking for proof that I actually had that ultrasound, which lead me to my old OB's office and they just automatically gave me an ultrasound there and then printed me a picture of my twins, and I was so excited. I immediately pulled out my phone so that I could update you ladies on BnB before even telling DH! :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

HAKing: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMUAL RYAN!!! wow one year old im dreading it im just dreading it. Let me ask you something does he say anything? Aww he did get his bottom teach at 11 1/2? Were they too painful for him? I though jonathan would have like 10 by now haha because they started coming in soo fast starting at 6 months haha

Harley: I know what you mean about not being able to keep it quiet. I worked making English Toffee when i was prengnant with jonathan and some of the really really sweet smells sent me running to the bathroom. How long are you planning on not telling them?

rojo: any sign of af yet? I can see if i cant get her to come:grr: haha i hope she shows soon.

Spiffy: These dreams you are having are soo funny hahaha. It soo crazy how real some dreams feel. Twins. WOw could you imagine. My friends just had twins well 5 months ago haha im jelouse yet thankful i dont have twins if you know what i mean lol


----------



## PitaKat

Oh I love rainy days, I grew up in a desert-y area, we didn't get much precipitation so I love it when it rains!

Spiffy, that is a great dream, it cracked me up! I love that you even thought that it might be a dream while dreaming :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Pita:i Love rain too haha i is just hot here cold or snowy. It never really rains... So just like you i just love it when it rains... 

Haha so i have a few christmas presents under the tree jonathan has showed only just a little interest in the tree so i come out of the bathroom and i see him grabbing for a present i ran to try to stop him and his hand ended up hitting it. It just happend land on the try me button and all this music started playing. His face was priceless. Just staring at this wrapped gift like what did i do. He looked at me then at the gift then a me again so on a so forth haha Now i just can keep him away from the tree....:dohh::haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I do dream during my dreams (if that makes any sense) sometimes, so I'm not surprised that my "dream self" was worried about that. :haha:

Pita, I grew up in Arizona for most of my life, so I understand the love of rain. We used to live in Washinton state when I was little, and if it weren't for the fact that all my family is here in Utah, I'd love to move back there. :flower:

Duejan, that's hilarious!


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy did i mention i LOVE the pic with the christmas hat on your LO haha need to go out a buy some for my babies lol


----------



## youngwife20

spiffy- do you dream more when ur pregnant? or do u have these dreames any time ? i dreame a million times more when pregnant , for me thats even a sign im pregnant!


----------



## youngwife20

rubberducky88 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> Good luck to you all and congrats young wife!! I remember discussing exclusively pumping with you when my son was in NICU - well done you for 6 months!! Wow!! I only managed 5 weeks xx

you have a very good memory!!! thank you and its not "Only" you did amazing xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Youngwife, I have pretty crazy dreams all the time, but they become a little more crazy and a little more vivid when I'm pregnant. :flower:


----------



## youngwife20

Duejan- thanks for asking i feel really good! i feel alot bigger all of a suddenn though and yeah it does move so fast. actualy in general i hate reading lol so i am finding it hard keeping up lol . how are you feeling?

I go back to work 10th of january till the start of febuary then taking all my holiday and starting matleave march 10th then i hav a sweep at 39 weeks ( due to previous section) so baby might be here end of march.. but i dont hold my breath with sweeps i had loads last time lol. also not looking forward to putting lo in nursery either she will be going 4 days a week 730am-6pm thats such a longggg day :( and il be working saturday too!


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Welcome, Rubberducky! :flower:
> 
> Youngwife, I was feeding my LO about 2 ounces of baby food for lunch before hand, but now I'm going to see if I can get her to eat some for breakfast and for dinner, too.
> 
> Pie, I think my LO still likes to play with finger food as much as eat it, so we'll give it a shot, but at first it's going to be more about me cleaning up after a huge mess than about her actually eating more food. :dohh:

wow you do it in ounces i have no clue in ounces lol how do you acess when to increase it? its so hard to tell sometimes lol but ive noticed my daughters reallys slowed down with weight gain over the passed few months but im not sure if that is usual for around this age shes probably gone from 91st centile to 70something maybe


----------



## Duejan2012

young wife. I am doing great just seeing if we cant get a unexpected bfp out of ntnp. I know what you mean. Its soo hard leaving your kids at daycare. Mine go three times a week and its heartbreaking. But you will do just fine!! And so will your lo!And it took alot of sweeps for me when natalia was born, but with jonathan i had one and was in labor that night lol so i hope it works for you too!!

Why do you ladies think dreams become like that when pg?


----------



## youngwife20

ChezTunes said:


> Sorry for missing out on a lot the past few days!
> 
> Hi/Welcome back! :hi: To the ladies who have just joined/joined back :flow:
> 
> DD has been ill for over a week now and I took her to the Dr. on Monday and her slight cold had turned into an ear ache AND tonsillitis, poor baby! :( The Dr. was shocked at how calm and happy in herself she was with it all, even though he said "she doesn't do things by halves!" I caught the sore throat bit now too so I think I might have the tonsillitis too... :dohh: DF isn't too well either but you wouldn't know it. I love that he doesn't get "man-flu..." :haha: I think it's ME who gets that!! :rofl: Anyway, she's on a 7day course of antibiotics and paracetamol and is already seeming better, although still runny-nosed. :baby:
> 
> I've been having really bad back pains aswell, I had it with DD too. I've had some stomach cramps but I think it's Braxton Hicks, it feels so different to DD because I quite enjoyed BH with her! :wacko: Everyone thinks I'm weird for that... Maybe her being breech had something to do with it feeling different to how other people feel it?? :shrug:

aww poor baby hope ur lo feels better hun


----------



## PitaKat

lol DueJan, I can just imagine his face! I'll bet he finds the tree a lot more fascinating now! :haha:

Spiffy, I really like Washington, but I do wish it were warmer here. I'm so cold all the time and I feel like summer is never long/hot enough. All my family and hubby's family live here though, so we won't be going anywhere! My grandma used to live in Utah, her husband has family there, but now they live here in Washington with the rest of her family. 

I always dream a lot, but it got even more intense when I was pregnant. The colors are more vivid, the story-line revolves more about babies , etc. 

Wow Youngwife, the end of March doesn't seem like it's that far away! Is it just me, or does your pregnancy seem to be going by quite fast?


----------



## HAKing

Thank you DueJan! I can't believe my little monkey is 1!!! It seems surreal! To think a year ago right now I was in labor trying to have him. Kinda makes me sad to think about it. :cry:But happy when I think about what a blessing he has been to have and the joy he has brought to my husband and I. :cloud9:

He does say Dada and Mama but that is it. He knows how to do a lot of stuff though, like clap, dance, wave bye-bye and when we say "YAY" he puts both his arms in the air! :haha: But nothing else words wise. 

His two bottom teeth didn't bother him at all, but I think that he is getting one of his back molars now and has been a bit fussy because of it. Sam got his first two front bottoms before he was 6 months also. 

That is super cute about Johnathan! Sam found the tree yesterday and was taking orniments off! :dohh:


----------



## youngwife20

Duejan2012 said:


> young wife. I am doing great just seeing if we cant get a unexpected bfp out of ntnp. I know what you mean. Its soo hard leaving your kids at daycare. Mine go three times a week and its heartbreaking. But you will do just fine!! And so will your lo!And it took alot of sweeps for me when natalia was born, but with jonathan i had one and was in labor that night lol so i hope it works for you too!!
> 
> Why do you ladies think dreams become like that when pg?

ooh thats good to hear about the sweep working first time next time round! and i hope you do! i completly prefet ntnp to ttc! less stressfull and we cought quicker with ntnp and our relationship was alot happier . as then oh didnt feel like i was just using him for sex to make a baby lol :haha: i used to get my calander out and be like " we need to dtd this day and this day" etc lol i was determined! but this time i was so chilled and oh was loving it lol xx and i think maybe about dreams it has something to with hormones maybe? i have no clue!


----------



## youngwife20

PITAKAT- lol everyone has been saying that it seems like its flying by and i actualy feel that. i was literaly 3 months pregnant a few weeks ago it feels then i woke up 6 months! i just dont know were the time went!!! march reeeely is not far. its scary haha im so excited but the closer it gets i get abbit worried lol so im trying to keep up with my hypnobirthing book to remain calm!! lol 

hakin- FORGOT to say happy birthday to your lo gosh a year old!! time does fly i think!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, you're going to have to update your ticker for your new ONE YEAR OLD! :happydance:

Youngwife, we go by ounces of babyfood, because that's how the jars are measured. Like there are 2.5 ounce jars, 4 oz jars, etc. But as for how I assess when to give her more, I wasn't very good at that, because my pediatrician told me I should have been feeding her solids three times a day, and I was only doing it once a day. :dohh: But now that we're doing it three times a day, she's eating a lot more.


----------



## HAKing

So this morning when I woke up I was laying in bed thinking I can't believe 1 year ago I had the most perfect little boy in my arms, finally! :cloud9: Crazy to think I have a one year old...time sure does fly! I'll have to change his ticker today. 

Spiffy, when Sam was around 5 months we started baby food once a day and worked up to twice. He also really loved it because I think he got fuller from it and new tastes and textures were fun for him. Now he is an eating machine and we only do real food. No more disgusting looking baby food! :haha: Alia will start to gain weight getting more solids. And it sounds like she is enjoying it too. :thumbup:

DH and I went out to dinner last night for Sam's birthday and talked about a lot of things and decided to get through the holidays NTNP for a month and then end of January TTC full time again. A big part of me feels like a weight has been lifted and I am kinda happy, and relieved to not have the stress during the holidays and I feel it will be a good chance to allow my body to get back to normal and be mentally prepared to try again without the stress of the holidays. I really :thought: I would have been pregnant by now but I think too much stress has prevented it and my body wasn't ready obviously. 

So in the meantime, I hope that you get your BFP Rojo and hopefully I will be joining you in a month or so! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. well i can officially say af has shown up.. yesterday i was just soo busy to be on here... getting groceries etc.. so im on cd2 today.. but at least something happened.. :) 

Im officially among the TTCers :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I think we'll start having Alia eat more real food and less baby food, but first we need to find thinsg that she can eat with only two bottom teeth, because she tends to put too much in her mouth at once and gag on it. I let her do it, though, so that she can learn (although obviously I'm close at hand in case she can't fix the problem herself). 

That's a good plan to go stress-free for the holidays, especially since AF is still missing, right? I'm looking forward to just NTNP the next time around, because TTC can be so stressful! However, I'm glad we did TTC this time, because I really wanted my kids as close in age as I could manage. Next time I won't be as stressed about that, because I'll just make sure Baby #3 has a younger sibling close in age, and not worry about the gap between #2 and #3. :flower:

Rojo that's awesome! Congrats on officially TTC!!! :)


----------



## HAKing

YAY, Rojo! :happydance: Sorry she made you wait but at least she finally showed up! :thumbup:

Spiffy, Sam did the same. He would try to shove as much food in his mouth as possible, not chew and then choke! I almost had a heart attack every time he ate! :haha: but we bought those Gerber Puffs and he learned to chew eating them and even if he didn't chew they melted in his mouth so that's kinda how he learned to eat more solids. If you haven't tried them maybe give them a shot. 

Yes, AF is still missing. I feel light cramps here and there but nothing yet. I'm going to get the provera next week and keep it just in case she doesn't show on her own after the new year. I really want #1 and #2 close in age but I figure even if I could get pregnant by March they would only be 2 years apart. I have a good feeling about the next few months :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Haking.. it makes it so much nicer when your not stressed out about it.. now you can just relax and let whatever happens happen.. :)

Though if it were me i would be taking the provera just to get my cycle back going.. thats me though..


----------



## HAKing

I do think that I will be taking the provera after January 1st if she doesn't show but I feel like she might come on her own but I have back up in case she doesn't.

We are leaving next Friday to Michigan so plan to pick it up before then and bring it with me if I decide to take it. Though I really don't want to have AF during the holiday :nope: 

I'm staying open and just playing it by ear to see how I feel. Less stress is so nice through the holidays :wacko: and I'm glad I can relax for a few weeks.


----------



## PitaKat

youngwife20 said:


> PITAKAT- lol everyone has been saying that it seems like its flying by and i actualy feel that. i was literaly 3 months pregnant a few weeks ago it feels then i woke up 6 months! i just dont know were the time went!!! march reeeely is not far. its scary haha im so excited but the closer it gets i get abbit worried lol so im trying to keep up with my hypnobirthing book to remain calm!! lol

lol Going from 3 months to 6 months in such a hurry sounds awesome! Although I'm sure I'd feel a little scared too if (hopefully when) I were in your shoes! Did you do hypnobirthing with your first baby? How do you like it? 

HAKing I like your plan to go stress-free for the holidays, while also keeping your options open. Holidays are stressful enough! :wacko: 

rojo, so glad the witch finally showed her face! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how are you all? Just a quick post, me, DH and Noah have all had the norovirus this week and it's seriously been hellish :nope: On Monday might I threw up 23 times. It got me worse, I guess because my immunity is weaker. 

Anyway I hope everyone is well, haven't got much energy but wanted to say hi :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear pie feel better soon keep hydrated sweetie


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Pie that sounds horrid. Wishing you all a speedy recovery.

Rojo, that is super exciting! Yay for TTC!!!

Pez, where are you? How are you?!!



Spiffynoodles said:


> Harley, have you escaped the insane early pregnancy bloat? I have it way worse this time around, so I would never be able to go to work without arousing suspicion. Thankfully the only boss I have just drools and squeals and kicks her legs. :haha: That's so awesome that Daniel gets to be there with Ozzy while you're at work, though. Does he work from home?

Let me just start by saying I'm totally jealous - I really want to see The Hobbit! And yes, Daniel works from home. He is a freelance sports writer (fancy talk for a professional hockey blogger :)). It really is such a blessing that he has a flexible schedule where he can work from home.

*sigh* Yeah, I've got a crazy belly going on. My first day of work, my manager asked when I was going to tell everyone and I said I don't know but I don't think I can hide it very long and she agreed that I'm really showing! Yikes. I plan to tell everyone at our morning devotion meeting on the 31st, so hopefully no one suspects anything before then. And hopefully I won't get any "I thought so" comments. 



Duejan2012 said:


> Harley: I know what you mean about not being able to keep it quiet. I worked making English Toffee when i was prengnant with jonathan and some of the really really sweet smells sent me running to the bathroom. How long are you planning on not telling them?

Just a few more weeks, so hopefully I don't spill the beans before then. There are at least 5 chances every day where it would be easy for me to just blurt out I'm pregnant. :doh: Thankfully, I haven't had to puke yet. Oddly enough, one of the worst smells at work is the disinfectant spray in the bathroom that people use to cover up bad smells. Sometimes it's so thick I fee like I can't breath! Ack.



HAKing said:


> He does say Dada and Mama but that is it. He knows how to do a lot of stuff though, like clap, dance, wave bye-bye and when we say "YAY" he puts both his arms in the air! :haha: But nothing else words wise.

Phew! This makes me feel so much better. I wasn't really worried, but I keep hearing that babies should be saying 5 words by the time they turn one. Ozzy doesn't say anything except Dada and Mama, and most of the time he's just saying them as part of babbling! But he sure does understand a lot of words. He knows what we mean if we ask him, "Where's your drum?" for example. 



Spiffynoodles said:


> Haking, I think we'll start having Alia eat more real food and less baby food, but first we need to find thinsg that she can eat with only two bottom teeth, because she tends to put too much in her mouth at once and gag on it. I let her do it, though, so that she can learn (although obviously I'm close at hand in case she can't fix the problem herself).

Ozzy is the same! He can't have any hard crackers or anything not cut up because he gets big chunks in his mouth and then gags/chokes. We have to feed him goldfish crackers one at a time or he'll put them all in his mouth and start gagging. Ha! We just feed him lots of little, soft things (he also only has his bottom two teeth). It's hard to come up with ideas to keep giving him a nice variety.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww my little guy is 10 months old today.. and today is my anniversary 5 years of marriage today :)

Here is bryce this as of this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







481427_543429515685936_936478696_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, so sorry you've all been ill. :( The funny thing is, we visited friends in Arizona, and their daughter got Alia and DH sick, plus the rest of my friend's family, but somehow I managed to escape it! I thought that was odd since our immune systems are supposed be lower during pregnancy. :shrug: Anyway, I hope you all feel better soon!

Harley, I bet it will be such a relief when you can finally tell everyone at work! You'll have to let us know how it goes. :winkwink:

Well, last night we went and saw the big Mormon Tabernacle Christmas concert, and it was absolutely beautiful. They always have guest artists performing each year, and this time it wad Alfie Boe. He's a British tenor, but I had never heard of him before. I was wondering if you UK ladies were familiar with him?


----------



## Duejan2012

rojo: that is a beautiful pic of your lo what a cutie. YAY finally the evil witch desided to show her face huh. Well good luck on ttc i hope you get your bfp soon!!!:flower:

Pie: I am soo sorry you all have been so ill. I really hope that your family feel better soon. You too that must not feel so good during pregnancy.:hugs:

Harley: Aww it will be a HUGE relief being able to tell people. Lucky you no sickness yet! I hope it stays that way!!

HAKing: I think you are right on the teeth. I just looked at jonathans mouth and sure enough his right bottom tooth is just poking through! So that will be 3 on the bottom and im sure the other one wont be far behind! It is so much more relaxing ntnp no as stressful and you are right stress sometimes keeps things from happening! Relax enjoy the holidays!!:thumbup:

spiffy: sounds like a beautiful concert. I love christmas more than any other holiday!

Today im going to order some more toys online! i love christmas hahaha. My af is suppose to start on thursday the 20th. And all i can say is imm soo bloated. I hate this time of the month. Im just ready for her to arrive so my craving cramps and bloat just leaves! lol Its bad this month im having a hard time closing my jeans. (Im sure i didnt eat to much haha)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, it could be early pregnancy bloat, you know... :winkwink:

Well, I officially had my first craving this pregnancy. Sushi! Mmm...I wanted it so bad yesterday, and today I finally made my DH go get some with me for dinner, and it still sounds good. Of course I just have to stick with the cooked stuff, but I'm okay with that. :)


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, well I'm back on my feet and thank you so much for all the get well wishes. It was awful but at least it's over, poor Noah, he just didn't understand why his tummy hurt so much, he kept getting so sad :nope: DH and I are back to normal though. We've stayed away from people this weekend though because it's so contagious and you're still infectious for up to 3 days after you feel better. Bit gutted because it meant we had to miss a Christmas meal with my best friends last night but what can you do, they wouldn't thank us if we gave them the evil bug!

As for me, I'm good, back to my usual pregnancy sickness, joy. Oh my God I look so pregnant now it's ridiculous, I'm having to hide it as best I can in clothes but it's now proving to be a challenge. I'm very glad I only have about 2 more weeks of fibbing! Oh and I have also seen the return of the linea nigrea! How weird is that?! I looked down yesterday and there it was,very faint but returning. 

Rojo I'm so glad to hear AF showed her face and you can get started on TTC! You must be so excited. Happy anniversary! Bryce looks gorgeous in that pic :cloud9:

Have you officially started TTC duejan? I was wondering whether you're actually expecting AF on 20th or not :winkwink:

Spiffy I have heard of him yes, I'm not really into that kind of music so don't know much about him but he is very successful. Sounds like a wonderful concert! 

I wouldn't worry about talking Harley, Noah doesn't say anything and I'm not worried about it, he'll speak when he's ready :flower: I know he understands so much though by how he reacts to things. He knows when we're telling him not to do things, like bashing stuff against the tv :dohh: (why that's fun I don't know!) because he stops and cries, bless him. It does make me hope that he will be generally easy going because he stops and doesn't try to continue it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, sorry you had to miss your party, but I'm glad you're feeling better. :flower: That's funny that your linea nigra is back already. You know what's weird? I never got the linea nigra until AFTER I gave birth! Like two or three days after labor, I looked down at my stomach and was like, "What the heck?" :haha:

As for talking, Alia says "mama", "dada", and "baba", but don't quite associate meanings with them yet. I think she's starting to understand that "mama" means me, though, because she now only says it around me.

Rojo, I don't think I told you happy anniversay! Also, that is an adorable picture of your little cutie pie. :)

Also, Pezkin and Skadi, where are you? We miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffy: i wish it could be but i really dont think so. Its like i knew i was pregnant with my other too and i deff dont feel preggo. I was still on my patch for i think a week during this month. So my chances are very little. Thank you though send fairy dust my way! lol sushi you know i have never tried sushi can you believe that haha

Pie: I am soo happy to hear you all are feeling better!!! Thats great! We are not yet afficiall ttc still ntnp. So i do expect for her to show. With the patch i would take off on monday and she would show on that thursday just like clock work every month for 10 months now haha. so i will probably freak if she doesnt show up thursday haha

I know what you mean about talking i think jonathan can say a few words like mama dada papa nata (natalia) nana( de nada ) Welcome in spanish) lol But like you said sometimes he not sure what hes refering too exept when he is mad or yelling lol He also understands when we tell him no. Because he continues doing it and laughing about it lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, definately sending plenty of baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thank you!!!


----------



## PitaKat

I think I'll be testing on the 23rd or 24th, as I want to make sure that I'm ok to have a Christmas mixed drink (or two! :haha:). Don't think I'll be getting a positive, but I usually end up testing once a month, so I'm getting used to the negatives.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Rojo, that is an adorable picture! And happy anniversary! Wheee!!!!

Pie, so nice to hear you are all feeling better, and thanks for the reassurance about Ozzy not speaking. And I know what you mean about them understanding "no." I know that Ozzy understands it when we just tell him to stop something, but we still have to go over and physically stop him. *sigh* At least he doesn't get very upset about it (unless he's reallllly tired).

Well, two very exciting things: First, we got our Christmas tree today! We're going to decorate it tomorrow night, and Daniel says he's really glad I convinced him to get a real tree. Yay! And second, our first ultrasound is tomorrow! Aaaaaah! I'm so excited!


----------



## ChezTunes

Woo :happydance: So excited about your first US, Harley!

I'm not ignoring everyone else but I fear trying to reply and missing someone out... Bare with me, I should be back on form soon. :haha:

I have been reading but I am in serious agony here, ladies. :cry: Up crying almost all night, every night! I really think it's SPD, which I'm sure I had with DD but nothing too bad, I didn't even mention it to my MW I don't think... It feels like my pelvis has been run over by a wagon. I've called the Dr. today and have an appointment in an hour so fingers crossed I get something for the pain and something for this horrendous cough that doesn't help matters!

I shall let you know how it goes. :flow:


----------



## youngwife20

Cheztunes- aww dear i hope they can do something to help u maybe phisio or crutches or something! i had spd with my daughter and alittle bit with this one and its no fun xx figures crossed it will get easier for u hun x

Harley- does a real tree shed alot? we decided not to get a christmas tree in the end and we got one for my mums house as thats weere we will spend christmas. 

and woooh let us know how ur us goes xx


----------



## youngwife20

Rojo- happy ten months to ur little one! so cute!

spiffy- i have no clue who he is lol

My lo has been saying dad since 3 months old and then nana then mama and now she knows who we are when i leave the room she crawls after me shouting " MAMAA!!"


----------



## youngwife20

PITAKAT- nope didnt even know what it was with when i was pregnant with my daughter. and i was very axious when it came to labour time!! but i am loving it so far! i feel really empowered and i feel like i am letting go of my fears because i had so many!!. i am not doing the classes just the books and cd and its just so amazing i feel myself getting more and more confident xx


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Haking, you're going to have to update your ticker for your new ONE YEAR OLD! :happydance:
> 
> Youngwife, we go by ounces of babyfood, because that's how the jars are measured. Like there are 2.5 ounce jars, 4 oz jars, etc. But as for how I assess when to give her more, I wasn't very good at that, because my pediatrician told me I should have been feeding her solids three times a day, and I was only doing it once a day. :dohh: But now that we're doing it three times a day, she's eating a lot more.

ahh i seee my daughter was on one meal a day till about 6 and ahalf months but i dont work in ounces as most of her food we make but we use pouches when we go out xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hello everyone.. Thank you so much for the well wishes.. we had a great day for our anniversary.. time is flying by now.. only 8 days till christmas... say what.. lol still waiting on the witch to leave... then the fun can start... but were not trying hardcore until bryce is 1.. just whenever we feel like it..

Pie happy to hear your feeling better..

DUejan-extra dust to you :)

Chez-hope you get something to feel better... ouch

Harley-happy you got a real tree.. we get one every year and i just love it.. best part of christmas :)

SPiffy-hope your well.. and feeling good :)

Hi Pita, Haking, Pez, Young, Blessed and anyone i may have missed.. hope everyone is doing well and all ready for christmas cheer soon.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I'm looking forward to hearing about your ultrasound! That's awesome that you get one this early! Also, how fun that you're doing a real Christmas tree this year. We used to do real trees when I was younger, and I miss the smell.

Chez, I hope your doctor can do something for you! I had mild SPD when I was pregnant with DD, but like you, I never brought it up to the doctor. But when I had moments where walking was just excruciating. I'm hoping to avoid that this time around, but we'll see.

Pitakat, you never know...you could be in for a Christmas surprise. :winkwink:

Well, Alia has cut her third tooth. Seeing as the pediatrician said last week that the top four all looked pretty close, I'm kind of expecting this tooth to be followed shortly by three more.

Rojo, that's be nice when the witch leaves. Then you can _really_ celebrate the Christmas season. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I'm happy to hear you're feeling better and remember to try to stay hydrated and get as much rest as possible. :hugs:

Rojo, happy 5 year wedding anniversary! And Bryce is so cute, he looks like such a happy baby! :flower:

Harley, it will be nice to tell everyone at work and not feel like you have to "hide" it anymore. Have you had any sickness or anything like that? Yay for your 1st US! I can't wait to hear about how it goes! :happydance:

Spiffy, I craved sushi a lot when I was pregnant with Sam! That and any kind of meat :haha: 

DueJan, Sam also knows what "no" means because when we say it he stops doing what we tell him. Also, when he was a bit younger I would tell him "mommy says no" and shake my head and now when everyone asks him what Mommy says, he shakes his head no! Its so cute! :haha:

Chez, so sorry you're not feeling great and think its SPD! I never had anything like that but heard it can be horrible. Hopefully Dr. can prescribe something for you. :hugs: 

AFM, I am feeling pretty yucky today! Just overall sick/nauseous just this morning. I hope I'm not getting sick :nope: We leave on Friday to Michigan for Christmas so being sick would be bad! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone and everyone is doing well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, maybe you just ovulated really late in this crazy cycle you're having, and your nausea is actually MS! I think Pezkin got her bfp at the end of a really long cycle...


----------



## HAKing

I was kinda "thinking" that Spiffy! But thought there could be no way! Wouldn't my lining be too think for an egg to stick?! :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I don't think the lining keeps getting thicker and thicker throughout those long cycles, because after my 50 day cycle, my period wasn't any heavier than it normally is. Plus, I've seen a lot of charts on FF where the lady had a really long cycle and then ovulated way late and still got preggo, so all I'm saying is that it could happen...:winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Okay, I'm going to test in a few to see! Honestly, I'd be shocked but now the curiousity is killing me! :blush: I just don't have any pregnancy symptoms which worries me that maybe if I do get a positive something could be wrong! Ugh, I'm gonna just go test! :wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Ooh Harley can't wait to hear about the ultrasound! Mine feels so far away at the moment. I'd absolutely love to have an early one but we just don't get them here. 

HAKing, ooh that's exciting! Have you done the test yet? It is definitely possible, with long cycles it's hard to pinpoint ovulation, even if it is a once in a blue moon long cycle. 

Oh chez sorry to hear you've been struggling so much :hugs: I really hope the doctor can help. I've never suffered with it myself but know people who have and it seems horrible :nope:

Three more teeth spiffy, that's mad! We've been stuck on six teeth for quite a while now. 

All is good our end, we went Christmas shopping this afternoon and we're practically done now, just have to get my Mum's present. It's going to be a bit of a tough Christmas because it'll be the first one without my lovely nanny, but hoping our news will bring a smile to everyone's face.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry ladies- i have gotten really behind! have been kinda busy with a couple bdays and of course christmas stuff. im gonna try to catch up. 

my kids are home schooled and i decided they could start their christmas break this week and next week. maybe the week after also, they are really ahead of schedule right now.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww bet your kids are excited for that Blessed.. enjoy the fun time not doing school work :)


----------



## HAKing

Well girls, I tested this afternoon and this is what I got...

I went for a blood test this afternoon during my lunch break at work so I will find out what my levels are in a few hours and then have to go back on Wednesday to make sure that they are rising. I have ZERO symptoms really except a little sleepy and the sickness this morning so I'm kinda worried something is wrong! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilrojo

wow Haking.. congrats.. hope everything is ok.. and you just have no symptoms :)


----------



## HAKing

Thank you Rojo, although I'm still in shock! I had blood drawn and HCG results were 2007 and then I gotta go back on Wednesday to make sure they are rising! If they are I will celebrate but until then I'm just gonna try not too stress or think about it too much! And pray for pregnancy symptoms :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Haking! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm now feeling pretty happy with myself for suggesting that you might be pregnant! :haha: I guess it's a good thing you just held off on the Provera, because you definately didn't need it!

As for no symptoms, sleepiness has been my only real symptom, and as far as I know, the baby is fine. Plus, look at that test line! I don't think you need to worry. :thumbup: I feel confident enough to bump you to the next category on my signature!

(Oh, and looks like you'll be needing to change that second ticker :winkwink:)


----------



## HAKing

Yes, Spiffy I owe all the credit to you! :blush: I am still nervous but time will tell. I go back Wednesday afternoon and will have the results pretty quick so hopefully they are rising accordingly and I'm golden! :thumbup:

I'm really glad I didn't take the Provera although the doctor would have checked for pregnancy prior to prescribing it so I would have found out one way or another. 

I looks like if my HCG levels are 2007 that would put me right around 4.5 weeks. Which is kinda where I thought I might be based on one random +OPK and EWCM! :haha: 

C'mon Wednesday so I can relieve some stress and know for sure.


----------



## Duejan2012

OMG HAKing CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you know i had NO symptoms with my ds. Just a late af That it then ever once in a while i would feel just spouts of nausea but that was all. Doc sent me for an ultrasound and there was my baby moving and heart beat !! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spiffy you brough haking luck maybe you brought me luck too by saying i was experienceing pregnancy bloat haha

rojo: congrats on the aniversary my 5 year anniversary will be in april its soo crazy how fast it goes lol

Blessed: Christmas shopping is a big thing lol so take a break from everything for a while. I envy you for being able to homeschool your kids!

Pie: the first ultrasound CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You should post some pics that you get!!

Im still hear feeling like crap my kiddos are doing sooo good. And that 3rd tooth on the bottom of jonathans teeth is really showing!! im soo proud haha


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats haking!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God HAKing massive congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Those are awesome lines! Try not to worry about symptoms, I know it's easier said than done but my symptoms didn't really start until about 6 weeks. When you're that early you're unlikely to feel much. Your levels are great for where you are!

Better change that ticker! :haha:

Aw yay for the Christmas break blessed! Do you find it easy to home school them? 

It's my wedding anniversary today, 2 years :cloud9: 2 wonderful years, can't quite believe how quick the time has gone. We're going out for a meal tonight, my mum is coming over to babysit. In honour of today, this is our wedding day - you can see how crazy the snow was!

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/VanessaDavesWedding181210089.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/L21.jpg


----------



## PitaKat

Rojo, happy anniversary!

Oh Chez, I hope you don't have SPD :( Hopefully the DR can offer you some relief!

Youngwife, I look forward to hearing how hypnobirthing helps you with labor, I thought about giving it a try last time around, but the price scared me off. 

Harley, I hope your ultrasound went well, can't wait to hear about it!

blessed, I'll bet your kids are super excited for Christmas break! 

Pie, what a beautiful wedding picture!

WOOHOO! HAKing, Congratulations!!! :dance: And thank you for posting your test, I love seeing those two lines :D


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, girls for the well wishes! :hugs: Tomorrow I get levels checked again to make sure everything is moving along as it should and then we will tell my parents and DH's parents! :happydance: I'm so excited and almost spilled the beans last night but I did everything I could to keep my mouth shut and wait. :haha:

I think based on HCG levels it would make me around 4-6 weeks along but I'm not sure. I can't wait for an ultrasound to know for certain. Here, we don't get one until 8 weeks unless there seems to be something wrong. 

Harley, how was the ultrasound? 

Pie, that is a beautiful picture! The snow looks so amazing. Happy anniversary! :flower: 

Blessed, I bet you're looking forward to Christmas break as much as the kids! :xmas2:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

aww haking i bet everything is going perfect.. :) huge hugs and congrats to you.. no more stree free ntnp needed.. :) hope to joing you soon.. :)

2 weeks to my big o day about.. so we will keep all crossed that mid jan i get that bfp!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, definately sending you baby dust! :dust:

Haking, I can't wait to hear how your levels have progressed! And that's awesome that you get an ultrasound at 8 weeks. I need to move to California! Here in Utah, it's 20 weeks unless something is wrong. :(

Harley, looking forward to hearing about your scan!

Pie, happy anniversay! Those are beautiful pictures! We got married in the winter as well, but there wasn't fresh snow on the day of, so it was just in scattered places on the ground already. Not quite as pretty as your snow day! ;)

Well, AFM, I'm in a bit of a predicament. My husband just accepted a new job offer yesterday, which means we're going to lose our nice health insurance and switch to a more expensive one that is also worse. So I probably won't be able to use the OB that I wanted, which I'm really dissapointed about. So I set up an appointment for Dec. 27th with the OB I used last time (since there's a good chance I'll have to use her again). I haven't cancelled my appointment in January though, just in case I can still keep her as my doctor. But it seems unlikely at this point. :nope:

Also, Alia was up crying for two and half hours last night, which brought me to the end of my rope, so then when she woke up at 5:30am crying, I thought, "Great, I'll feed her a bottle and put her back down and get a little more sleep," since I'd only had about 3 hours of sleep by that point. But then she wouldn't eat and then just screamed and cried until 7am. That's when i totally lost it. I was so tired and so frustrated, and wondering why I have to be unlucky enough to have a 9 month old that STILL doesn't sleep through the night and on top of that, has nights like this. I was so depressed that I was laying there crying, and wishing that I wasn't pregnant, because I couldn't even handle the child I already had. Thankfully she eventually went back to sleep and I got a little more rest, and now I feel much better. But ladies, I am dreading tonight, because if it's anything like last night, I don't know how I'll cope. :cry:


----------



## HAKing

Yea, its kinda nice to not have to TTC but now how I thought I'd get my BFP! :haha: After tomorrow I will breathe a sigh of relief to see levels raising. Right now I'm still being safe and trying not to think about it much but its been hard! 

I have a feeling you're gonna get your BFP first month, Rojo! :thumbup: I'm keeping FX for you.


----------



## Pielette

Can't wait to hear about your levels HAKing! That's great that you'll get an ultrasound at around 8 weeks. Haha it's so hard to hold it in isn't it? I told my mum when I got my first questionable test at 10dpo :haha: 

Rojo I bet you can't wait for o time! :happydance: I'll be waiting for that January BFP :flower: 

Do you often have nights like that spiffy? What's her routine like? I'm just wondering if there's anything we can suggest that might help :flower: Sorry to hear about you possibly not having the OB you want. I have the same midwife as last time, who I wasn't too keen on first time round, it's annoying when you don't get the health professionals you want :hugs:

Well Noah and I have just had some cheese on toast and I've got to zip around the place to tidy up before bath and bed and my mum coming over. Thankfully I managed to have a shower and wash my hair this afternoon while Noah pulled things out of bedroom drawers :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Spiffy I'm so sorry you had a bad night! :hugs: Could Alia be teething and that was what was bothering her keeping her awake? Sam had a bad night 2 nights ago and I was up for 2 hours with him which DH "heard nothing" so frustrating! I hope she sleeps better tonight for you. 

So you don't get any ultrasounds until 20 weeks in Utah, Spiffy?? That is nuts. We get one at 8, 12 and then 20 I think and then 1 or 2 after that.

Pie, I know what you mean about trying to keep quiet! I told my boss this morning (also my best friend) and shes super excited. I told her at 4 weeks last time too, so its tradition! :blush: I called my mom this morning and she didn't answer so maybe it is better so I didn't feel the pressure of telling her! I will tell her tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, no ultrasound until 20 weeks, and that's the only one. It's a long time to wait! Last time I broke down and paid for a private ultrasound at 15+6 weeks and found out the gender, but we just don't have the money for that this time. Oh and my DH tends to sleep through a lot of Alia's crying fits, too, which drives me crazy. :growlmad:

Pie, I put her down to bed at 6pm (she really can't stay up later than that, because she's just super fussy and rubbing her eyes and everything). I give her a 12 oz bottle at night, which she sometimes finishes, and sometimes just drinks the majority of. Then she's been waking up around 1am or 2am to eat, and then waking up at 7am for the day. However, mixed in we have nights like last night, where she woke up at 11pm and wouldn't stop crying so I tried to feed her but she rejected the bottle. I gave her some Tylenol in case it was teething pain, since she does have a tooth coming through right now, and then put her back down, and then she continued to cry, doze for a few minutes, cry again, doze, cry, etc until 1:30am. We tried getting up to feed her again around 1am, but she still wouldn't eat. In fact, she wouldn't take her bottle until 9am this morning. I just don't know what to do, because it's not like this happens every night (although she does wake up everynight, it just isn't such a big deal everytime). Please, ladies, any advice you have would be sooooo appreciated. :(


----------



## Pielette

What are her naps like during the day spiffy? I'm just wondering if it's a bit of overtiredness perhaps. I would think maybe teething since she was quite unhappy, but it depends how often an occurrence it is.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

She typically takes two naps a day that together total about 2 or 2 1/2 hours. So her naps aren't too bad. I keep thinking teething as well, but she had a relatively good night on Sunday, and that was the night her tooth actually broke through the skin. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Maybe just an off night spiffy or a growth sleep/sleep regression.. just go with it and hope and pray tonight is better..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I wish it was just an off night, but this is probably the fourth or fisth night she's had like this in the past week or two. That's why I'm getting so desperate. With pregnancy hormones making my irrationally frustreted and emotional, and the increased need for sleep, this has been awful. This morning, I felt as badly as I did in the weeks after she was born when I was suffering with Baby Blues.


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I wish I had a suggestion but unfortunately I don't really. I think all babies just go through a time where they are fussy for one reason or another. Sam went 2.5 months where he would wake every few hours 5-6 nights a week and it was awful but it eventually passed. I do really feel for you though being pregnant and trying to get your sleep and taking care of Alia too. :hugs: 

Is there anyway that your DH could switch off with you for a few days so you could get some rest? 

Another thing I just thought of but it just might have been Sam, but he learned that he could wake up 3-5 times a night and I would pick him up! He is so attached to me so this is what he wanted (me holding him). So I started not even picking him up and just giving him a small 2 oz bottle in his crib and laying him back down and he quickly fell back to sleep and the night waking stopped or at least went back down to just 1x a night at most. 

Sadly, the same thing doesn't work for all babies so it just might be trial and error for a few weeks! :wacko: I really hope she has a better night tonight though. :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

CONGRATS, HAKING!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!! Excited to hear about your levels tomorrow, too. Golly, that is such cool news!

Spiffy, so sorry you're having a rough go of it. I wish I had a suggestion, but I'm not much help in the sleepless baby department.

Youngwife, one of the reasons we picked our tree is that it is a species that doesn't shed as much as others. Some kinds of trees drop needles more than others, so if you want to get a real tree, just ask at the tree place what kinds will keep their needles well. Ours hasn't been too bad so far.

Well, the ultrasound went well. Didn't take very long because there isn't much to see right now. But we did get to see the little flutter of the heartbeat! That was nice to see. :) Baby was measuring 8 weeks and 1 day, which makes my new due date July 28th (instead of the 29th). I'm preparing myself for an August baby, though, just in case. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

pie and rojo- happy anniversary!!!! ours is the 30th and i cant wait. :cloud9:

rojo- i hope your bfp is just around the corner :)

thanks ladies christmas break is fun around here :D 
pie- its easy for me but my girls dont need much help since they are older. just questions here and there and help with projects. my 5 yr old is doing kindergarten so it takes up more time since he is learning the fundamentals. and i do something called 'blanket time' with the younger 4 where they learn songs and i read to them, etc. its all a lot of fun actually, but it sounds boring im sure lol

spiffy- im so sorry your having a rough time! mason has his bad nights too. lack of sleep and the fatigue of pregnancy is so rough :(

haking- i cant wait to hear how your levels are doing!!! i want to be surprised the way you were, i think its so awesome :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Good morning girls, or afternoon/evening depending where you are! :haha:

Today is the big day LOL, I am excited to hear if my levels are rising like they should. I think they are but I just can't seem to get too excited until I am 100% since this pregnancy was such a shock!!! But on a good, er bad note...I feel like I'm starting to get some morning sickness. DH made chili last night for a chili cook off at work today and the smell all morning had me just about throwing up. And then Sam threw up or more like spit up some water last night which would never bother me and I was gagging! Oh dear! :dohh:

Harley, glad to hear your ultrasound went good and you got to see/hear the heartbeat! When I first heard it with Sam it just brought tears to my eyes, it was such a special moment! 

Hope everyone is doing well, and getting ready for Christmas! I'm super excited for the holiday to be here and to be on vacation for a few days! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Excited to hear your levels Haking.. 

Harley happy to hear your us went well.. :)

Were doing well.. cant believe less than a week till christmas.. i stayed up till almost 1am wrapping.. still have more to do.. but im getting there..

Hope you all have a nice day..still waiting for ovulation day around here lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good morning, ladies. :flower: Alia was up crying for an hour and half last night, but she chose to do it from 7:30-9pm which was before DH and I went to bed, so I lost no sleep last night! :happydance:

Harley, I'm so glad your ultrasound went well. There's a certain "reality" that doesn't quite set in until you get to see the baby with your own eyes. I just hate that I have to wait until 20 weeks! I was actually hoping that maybe I'd have some innocuous spotting this time so that I could my OB's office and get an ultrasound, but nope, no spotting this time, and I'm definately not one to make stuff up, so I guess I'll be waiting for awhile. *sigh*

On the note of OB's, I'm going to for sure have to use my old OB, since the new one won't take our new insurance. I'm bummed, but I'm glad I at least already set up an appointment with the old OB so I'm not "behind" on anything.

Haking, I'm sure your levels are going to look great! Can't wait to hear them!

Blessed, your homeschooling doesn't sound boring. I have my degree in Elementary Education, so I've thought about homeschooling. Haven't quite made a decision yet, but I think hearing about your experiences. :flower:

Rojo, 1am! Wow! Do you have a lot of presents to wrap, or did you just put it off? ;)


----------



## lilrojo

lol, yes i have a few to wrap.. we do presents for my 2 kids, dh, my mom, sister, bil and their 3 kids, my mil, fil, sil and her husband and their kid.. so i have a bunch to wrap.. im slowly getting there.. :)

Sorry you cant see the ob you wanted spiffy.. boo but at least your all set up to go..

Haking come on levels lady??? :)

Im getting so broody.. everyone is getting pregnant lol.. ugh!


----------



## HAKing

Haha, I don't go get blood drawn until noon. Still got 2.5 hours! But I will have results pretty fast so I'll know. The suspense is killing me. And MS is getting to me know! LOL all the smells are grossing me out! 

Spiffy, I'm happy Alia had a better night last night! :happydance: Hopefully she will start to sleep through the night for you better and you can get rest! My DH claims he doesn't hear Sam either which really bothers me sometimes but getting mad does nothing so I just deal with it! Guys, ugh!!!

At least you won't get behind on appointments, Spiffy. But sucks you can't use the OB you wanted! Here (at least at my doctors/hospital) you are just assigned a doctor and nurse you see each time but anyone could deliver your baby, just depends on who is on duty. Kinda sucks if you are paticular but I don't really care, I LOVE my hospital. So much so that I just pay out of pocket to use them as DH doesn't have them through work.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, you will be pregnant soon! I have a feeling :thumbup: I dunno how far along I am but we will be close :flower: I am so curious to see when my due date is since no idea when we conceived! :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

waiting haking! :coffee:

spiffy- im glad you got some much needed sleep :sleep: it really is fun doing school with them. im sure its not everyone's cup of tea, but i love it :cloud9:

rojo- i hope its first month for you!!! 

i felt a lil crampy today and have some opk's here so i decided to take one. it might be pos, i cant tell! i havent cycled still so im not sure :shrug: i will try to get a pic of it


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, Blessed! We need to see your picture! (I swear, the only thing I miss about TTC is peeing on things and then analyzing them :haha:)


----------



## HAKing

Okay, just finished getting my blood work and results should be in within a few hours! I'm dying!!! I can't wait to know for sure. I took my last pregnancy test I had this morning after only holding urine for 2 hours and line came up just as dark as control line so it sounds promising! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Woohoo! I'm so excited to hear what your levels are! But judging by your pregnancy tests, I think it's going to be nice and high! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like good levels are coming haking!!!!:D

lol spiffy- i will get one. i think it might be a smidge lighter than the control line so prob not pos. im holding my pee for another test :blush: def having some cramps today!


----------



## blessedmomma

my phone is not very good so its blurry. the test line is on the right. if im not gonna ov soon i really think my body is at least trying to :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

It is kinda hard to tell from the picture, Blessed but it looks close. I can see it more when I don't make the picture big compared to when it is enlarged it looks blurry. I hope your body is gearing up to O! :happydance: When you are breastfeeding does CM change to EWCM when you're Oing?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I've never taken an ovulation test before, but if that's not positive, then it's got to be pretty darn close! I get BD'ing, just in case! :winkwink:

Also, unrelated, but it's cute to see the tips of all your stockings in your picture. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

haking- my phone is junk :( i keep having phantom cycles. i have a time when i feel like im on af- get pms'y and everything. then 2 weeks later get ewcm and all crampy. 2 weeks later pms'y. still no af though so i must not be ovulating :shrug: its been going on like that for a few months now. i temp every now and then and it never goes up. stays same as it was before in my cycles before i ov. only thing i figure is my body is trying but bfing is suppressing it. 

spiffy- im gonna take another here in a few and see if its any darker. lol, we hang their pics under a spot on the wall where we keep their baby pics. DH is cheesey :haha: i will take a pic of them for ya :lol:


----------



## lilrojo

Haking, waiting :)

Thanks ladies.. i have my fxed tightly.. i want to join in lol.. super broody seems like all my friends on here are getting pregnant or pregnant..lol.. but whats meant to be will be and we all certainly deserve our babies.. :)

Blessed looks positive to me.. :)


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, so glad your DD slept so well last night!

HAKing, I too am waiting with anticipation!

Blessed, I haven't ever used an ovulation test, but it certainly does look positive! I love the idea of having blanket time where you read to your younger kids. I plan to homeschool Colin, I can't wait, I'm really looking forward to it! What curriculum do you use for your girls?

Rojo, I've got my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## HAKing

OMG girls, the suspense is killing me. I just called and left a message to have the nurse call me back! I am getting nervous and just want to know! :wacko: 

My stomach is all in knots waiting, I can't do anything! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

haking- i forgot to say, funny enough- if i do ov this month its the first month in the last few months that i dont have ewcm. my cramps are worse this time though which is what prompted me to use an opk.

pita- we use an ecclectic style. i get my stuff online from rainbow resource. i looked into some of the packages and they are outrageously expensive. like $300 for kindergarten and going up from there! it would have easily been over $1,000 for the 3 i have in school to get their books. if i saved up i could afford it, but i decided to get it all out of one check. so i spent almost $150 for all 3 kids school books. its good to be frugal on one income lol! i use workbooks too. if i would have bought hard backs i could re-use them. but the workbooks makes it easier for me to grade and the girls can write in them. my kindergartener has a book i will re-use for the next ones. i supplement his school work with workbooks. i learned the blanket time from the duggars book. i changed it a little for my purposes. we get books from the library every week. i use the kids board books. they love them. then i do songs and teach them hand gestures and dances with them. after blanket time i have educational videos that i put on to go over numbers, letters, colors, phonics, and sight words. the little 3 watch that while i teach my kindergartener his school work. my gilrs are doing chores and then school work while im doing all that. 

i think we are gonna do some paper mache tomorrow and make some snowflakes to hang up too. they want a project for christmas :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

Oh I know what you mean about them being so expensive! I was homeschooled and my parents would buy one book and then use it from kid to kid, we never wrote in the book itself, we had to use notebook paper. Looking back, it saved money! My mom liked to mix it up when it came to curriculum, taking things she liked from different companies. She also found a few books at thrift stores that had come from public schools, and would use that to teach. I remember one was a hard-back geography book for highschoolers, she probably would've paid $50 for it brand new but bought it for like $2 at goodwill!


----------



## blessedmomma

PitaKat said:


> Oh I know what you mean about them being so expensive! I was homeschooled and my parents would buy one book and then use it from kid to kid, we never wrote in the book itself, we had to use notebook paper. Looking back, it saved money! My mom liked to mix it up when it came to curriculum, taking things she liked from different companies. She also found a few books at thrift stores that had come from public schools, and would use that to teach. I remember one was a hard-back geography book for highschoolers, she probably would've paid $50 for it brand new but bought it for like $2 at goodwill!

exactly!!!! we have some from a used bookstore here that we will use. its high school books so we cant use them for a couple years. we are all about saving when we can. we know a couple families that have home schooled and they have given us all their stuff. i had already started school and was a couple months in so i decided to use them next year, but it will save a ton :thumbup: my sister works at the public school board here so i get outdated books from her too, thats nice! i hang on to everything for future use too even if they arent old enough to use it.


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- here is our stockings under the kids baby pictures. and one with the lights on, does everyone put lights up around their living room?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww! That's such a cute idea! What's in the middle frame, if you don't mind me asking?

And no, we don't have lights around our living room, but that's mostly because we just got married last year, so we're still slowly building up our Christmas supplies! :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi everyone im sorry i havnt been on in a couple days its been busy times right now lol. How is everyone? 

Haking any news about your results!!! i cant wait to hear!

blessed i have never used a o test either so im not sure but looks like a positive to me:thumbup: Your stockings look great i love the lights!!

rojo FINGERS CROSSED!!

Pita: Thats me i will look at a good will before paying the full price haha

spiffy: We have been married almost 5 years and still havnt got all the christmas stuff i want haha:dohh:


----------



## HAKing

No results today. I'm so mad. I don't understand how they could say this evening and nothing! :shrug: there is a small chance that it could still be posted online tonight and I will be checking until I go to bed. 

Just sucks because I feel like I can't get excited until I know! :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, that's horrible! I can't believe they told you this evening and then didn't call. :growlmad: They better call you first thing in the morning, because it's just cruel to make you wait!

Duejan, I'm a thrift store shopper, too, except in Utah we go to D.I (Deseret Industries, which is owned by the Mormon church) which is similar to a Goodwill. I got all my maternity clothes there, which saved me a fortune!


----------



## Duejan2012

omg haking i cant believe that they didnt get your results to you!! i would be fuming!!!!! They had better come in tomorrow!!!

Spiffy: i too got all my maternity clothes there too lol. I work at a nursing home as a cna and i got this lady that had like no clothes or what she had was ripped or had stains. So i went to the elizabeth gild and i got her like 5 shirts for 8 bucks and gave them to her for christmas and omg she was sooooo happy. She wouldnt stop thanking me and hugging me and kissing me haha i felt soo good to see her face light up. 

Right now im waiting for my daughter to go to sleep so i can finish wrapping up some presents. My husband is mexican so tomorrow im going with my SIL to my MILs house and she is going to teach both of us to make tomales mmmmm im soo exited im finally going to learn how to make them. My dh will be in the house watching the kids! THe best part of it is eating them when we are done hahaha


----------



## HAKing

Ok, where do I start?! :shrug: Sam just woke up for a bottle so naturally I couldn't resist checking online for results and it seems as the nurse on Monday gave me wrong info. She said 2007 and it was actually 20007 and Wednesdays level was 31240!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

So that could only mean 1 thing; I am further along than I thought! And well, the obvious that levels are DEFINITELY rising! :thumbup: I am gonna speak to the nurse tomorrow ASAP and get things sorted and hopefully get an appt scheduled for as soon as we get back in town! 

I'm so excited I could throw up :haha: and falling asleep might be hard. Maybe I should have waited till the morning... :blush:

I am gonna attempt to fall back to sleep. I just wanted to update you girls ASAP! 

Goodnight :flower:


----------



## youngwife20

HAKing said:


> Well girls, I tested this afternoon and this is what I got...
> 
> I went for a blood test this afternoon during my lunch break at work so I will find out what my levels are in a few hours and then have to go back on Wednesday to make sure that they are rising. I have ZERO symptoms really except a little sleepy and the sickness this morning so I'm kinda worried something is wrong! :cry:

congrats!! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Haking those levels are great.. I would say your def. farther along.. but you never know as levels vary so much from woman to woman.. but congrats sweetie.. now you can make that second ticker..:)

Af is finally leaving today so hope to start enjoying some time soon.. lol

Hope your all doing well.. Snowed a ton here.. so a snow day inside..:)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay Haking!!! That's awesome! I think you can definately get to celebrating now! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't wait to find out how far along you are now!

Rojo, glad AF is finally on the way out. Does she normally stick around that long? 8 days seems like a really long period! My recent periods were about two days of real flow and then about three days of light spotting.


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy since bryce she has been 8-9 days... sucks.. once were done after this baby i will be back on bcps so a normal shorter one will be nice... blah.. im happy she is about out the door.. what i wouldnt do to have a 5 day period lol


----------



## HAKing

I will definitely be making a new ticker, however no clue how far along I am! LOL! :haha: I really have no clue when we would have conceived. I am hoping for an ultrasound on the 31st. 

Spiffy, how did Alia sleep last night? 

Rojo, O time needs to hurry up and come so you can join us! :hugs: Also, I so jealous that you guys got snow. Not that it snows here but we will be in Michigan tomorrow and I'm really holding out for some. It looks like me may get an inch or two.


----------



## blessedmomma

haking i was so mad for you when i got on lol, but then i see you got your results. and great results!!!!! i hope they do an ultrasound for dating :hugs: my family dr and ob are really easy going and will do scans and testing at will for me. with my last baby i mentioned i usually had worse ms by then and they ran betas for me lol. then scheduled an u/s after the betas were high enough. and i have issues at the end of my pregnancies sometimes so i got extra u/s at the end too :lol: im not complaining about it thats for sure :haha:

spiffy- that pic in the middle is the resolution from the movie courageous. im not sure if anyone is familiar with it. its a christian movie about these dads that resolve to bring their kids up in the Lord. so my DH found one at one of the christian stores here and signed it and had our pastor sign it. he really loves that movie :flower:

soooo... i took another test today and its def pos. it doesnt tell me too much cuz i think you can have a surge while bfing and then not ovulate. im hoping i will though! up close pics are blurry with my phone so i took one further away. there is probably some way to fix it, but im not technologically advanced so boo.


----------



## lilrojo

fxed blessed.. :)

Thanks haking.. i hope it hurries up but it will happen when it always does cd 19/20.. Jan 1st or 2nd ..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm sorry you have to deal with such long periods. :( Hopefully this will be your last one for at least nine months, though. ;)

Haking, thankfully Alia slept great last night. She woke up at 1:30 to eat, and then slept until 8am! :happydance: I hope this keeps up!

Blessed, definately positive! I say get your hubby and get to DTD! Even if you don't actually end up ovulating, it's better to cover your bases, right? :winkwink: As for the movie Courageous, I heard about it alot here in Utah, but still haven't got around to seeing it. I like your idea, though. I plan on having a wall with pictures of all the kids, and in the middle we'll put "The Family: A Proclamation to the World", which is our church's statement about the purpose and importance of families (https://www.lds.org/topics/family-proclamation?lang=eng) :flower:

We had some fresh snow a few days ago, but a lot of it has melted away. I'm hoping for a fresh snowfall on Christmas Eve. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. they never used to be this long.. :/ but oh well as you said hope its the last.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Quick update. Went for dating ultrasound just now. They had an opening and it looks like I'm 6 weeks exactly! And I got to hear the heartbeat! :cloud9: DH didn't get to go since it was last minute but at least I got a picture. I'll get caught up on everything else after lunch just wanted to update!

Oh, and due date is August 15 :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

aww thats great Haking.. :)

will be about a month apart, fxed :)


----------



## blessedmomma

haking!!!! how awesome :cloud9:

spiffy- i tried to get on that website but it said it was down for maintenance :( i will try again later. that sounds like a great idea you have though, it will be beautiful in your home :flower: DH said the other day we should come up with a family mission statement and put it somewhere. we are still praying about what it should be, but i know its gonna be good! :thumbup:

and we are def covering all the bases :winkwink:

rojo- you have waited so patiently, you deserve a new LO :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- it came up and i really like it! that will be lovely in your home :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I'm glad the link worked! And I'm glad you like it. :) We already have a nice framed copy, but we just never got around to putting pictures up in this house, and now that we're going to be moving again in March, I figure, what's the point? :dohh:

Haking, I'm so glad you already got an ultrasound! 6 weeks already, awesome! I had a feeling based on your hcg that you would be a little ways in. :winkwink:

Okay, you ladies remember that blue shirt that I wore a few weeks ago, and then realized I looked as big as I did at 16 weeks with DD? Well, I'm wearing it again today, and I can't even button it up anymore! :dohh: Here's a picture I just took. I pretty much have to tell friends or family as soon as I see them in person now, because if I don't they just look at my stomach and probably wonder what's up.
 



Attached Files:







9 Weeks.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i would do the same. no point in putting them up for 3 months :wacko: i think its always a good idea to decorate with reminders of faith and values. our whole home has scriptures and such here and there :flower: look at that baby bump!!!!!!!! how gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## PitaKat

DueJan, I too am a thrift-store shopper, I don't like to pay full price for things, especially clothes. Baby clothes are the worst, I can buy several outfits for the price that I would pay for one brand-new outfit, and they're just as cute!

blessed, that's so nice that some other families gave you books that they had grown out of, I'm sure that'll give you a jump start on next year! I love how you have all your kids' baby pictures up, with stockings underneath them. We also have Christmas lights put up around our living room, but they tend to reside there all year long :haha: I haven't seen the movie Courageous yet, but I've heard of it and it's on my Netflix queue. 

HAKing, that's awesome! Now you can get excited :dance: That's really cool that they were able to get you in so last minute!

Oh Spiffy, your baby bump is beautiful!


----------



## blessedmomma

pita and spiffy- you will love courageous. its really good! my DH had to buy it immediately. its made by these pastors at a church that also made flywheel, facing the giants, and fireproof. they are some faves at our house so we knew we would like courageous. 

we hardly ever buy anything new. especially clothes. i just cant see spending that much money when you can get so much more for less. one great thing about having a big family is that everyone drops off clothes all the time. seriously bags and bags of clothes! people from church and relatives/friends always think of us when they are getting rid of things. and what we cant use we take to this place in the community called 'his helping hands' that gives things out to people for free.


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy beautiful baby bump :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ah! This thread moves so fast, and I just can't be on here as much as I'd like. :( Sorry if it seems like I'm ignoring some posts.... I really don't intend to.

A few quick replies:

Spiffy, cute bump! I can't hide my tummy any more either. My manager said yesterday, "Wow, you're really popping!" :doh: Good thing I'm telling "the world" soon. 

HAKing, that is suuuuper exciting! So nice that you got an ultrasound to get an accurate due date. We're going to have a lot of summer babies from this thread! I love it. Sorry the MS is already starting. Hope it's not too bad and/or doesn't last too long. I've been sipping a Coke in the afternoons at work to combat my nausea. I feel kinda bad about the caffeine, but it really does help.

Melissa, we have lights up in our living room. We don't really have anywhere else to put them since we rent a basement suite (i.e. nowhere outside). Here is a picture of our tree, and you can just see the lights above it. They go all the way across the room at the top of the ceiling. :)

I love thrift stores! The best one nearby is an MCC Thrift Shop, which raises money for all of MCC's projects and such around the world. (That's "Mennonite Central Committee" for those of you who don't know... Which is probably everyone!). They always have great clothes for the best prices. I used to love Value Village, but their prices have really sky rocketed recently, so don't go there very often any more. Sounds silly to complain about thrift store prices, but it's true!
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. :flower: Just as I suspected, a friend at our party last night said that as soon as she saw me, she thought, "Oh, look, she's pregnant!" Well, I guess it's a good thing the first thought is pregnancy and not a serious problem with shedding the baby weight! :dohh:

Harley, your tree is beautiful! Looking forward to hearing about your work announcement. :flower:

So you know how I said we would be moving in March? Well, it looks like we'll be moving in TWO WEEKS instead! Yikes! We have a renter who wants to move in in January, so unless she backs out, we're going to have to start packing like crazy after Christmas. I am not looking forward to that. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

harley- thats a lovely tree!!!! :xmas16: we have lights outside, but DH is kinda a griswold so if there is anything he cant light up outside he puts it up inside :) the kids really love it though. he is in the middle of building a big wooden cross he plans to lace with lights and put in our yard. he is running out of time!

spiffy- that sounds kinda stressful, but hopefully it wont be too bad after you get all settled :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Blessed. These next two weeks are going to be crazy! My DH's company just told him that they're going to come up with a counter-offer, so if he accepts it and stays with his current company, we'll keep our insurance, and I can still go to the OB that I want, but we won't know either way until the 31st, so I called the OB I want and asked if they can hold an appointment time for me, just in case, so I feel good knowing that I'm taken care of either way. I really hope the counter-offer is good, because I want my DH to stay with his current company due to their awesome benefits. :flower:

Oh, and Christmas Vacation was a movie we always watched growing up, so I know what you mean when you say he's going Griswold. ;) You need to take a picture of your house when he's finished. I want to see it!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope you all have a great weekend.. wont be on much till probably wed :)

So merry christmas to you all if i dont make it back on..


----------



## Skadi

Awww Spiffy what a cute bump!

Merry Christmas ladies! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

SKADI!!!! You're back! I was wondering where you'd gotten too. ;) How are you doing?


----------



## Duejan2012

wow i can tell you either how fast this thread moves lol. spiffy what a lovley babybump! Im soo sorry you have to move so fast and right after christmas. Aww i hope it goes well for you but take is slow no stress for baby :flower:

Haking im soo happy you where able to get a ultrasound! How lucky you are to be farther along than you though!!!

rojo Have a great christmas!!!

Harley you should show off your bump too!!!

Sorry if i missed anyone. 

So yesterday went great and my tamales turned out wonderful!!! We finished some christmas shopping today and tomorrow my parents are coming!!!!! YAY! they live in texas and me in colorado. I havnt seen my dad in 2 years and my mom since jonathan was born! Im soo exited. 

And well my AF was due yesterday no sign yet:shrug: i know she is usually right on schedule but she is prob just messing with me now. Figures. I feel like she should be here though my bloating is crazy im crampy and tired ugggg i just wish she would show her face!!! lol or if she doesnt im deff testing before the 24th lol pray for mee!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I hope this is it for you! We've had a sucessful past two months on this thread, so maybe you're next! Keep us updated! :flower:

Harley, I agree with Duejan, I want to see your baby bump! :)


----------



## PitaKat

Harley, we have a Value Village here, and I prefer not to go there. They have a lot of selection, it's the largest thrift store in the area, but you're right, the prices are higher than any other thrift stores! Plus, I kinda had a run-in with an employee there once, so it's not my second-hand store of choice. 

Spiffy, I'm sorry that you have to move so soon, moving is never fun :(

Skadi, nice to see you, I love your new avatar picture, she's too cute!

Well I tested today and it was negative, so I hope this is your month DueJan!


----------



## youngwife20

Spiffynoodles said:


> Blessed, I'm glad the link worked! And I'm glad you like it. :) We already have a nice framed copy, but we just never got around to putting pictures up in this house, and now that we're going to be moving again in March, I figure, what's the point? :dohh:
> 
> Haking, I'm so glad you already got an ultrasound! 6 weeks already, awesome! I had a feeling based on your hcg that you would be a little ways in. :winkwink:
> 
> Okay, you ladies remember that blue shirt that I wore a few weeks ago, and then realized I looked as big as I did at 16 weeks with DD? Well, I'm wearing it again today, and I can't even button it up anymore! :dohh: Here's a picture I just took. I pretty much have to tell friends or family as soon as I see them in person now, because if I don't they just look at my stomach and probably wonder what's up.

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW what a bump!!!! xx beautiful!


----------



## blessedmomma

duejan- :test:

skadi- keira is so precious! :cloud9:

pita- sorry hun :( are you sure it wasnt too early?


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy - I've been around, just haven't had much to say. lol

Thank you Pita and Blessed :)


----------



## Pielette

Phew, just read up on what I missed and apparently it was loads!

Spiffy what an awesome bump! No there's no way you can hide that :haha: Does everyone around you know now? I'm struggling to hide mine but now that it's nearly Christmas and I'm announcing to my wider family and DH's family in the next few days that'll help, and friends will know just after the 12 week scan on 4th January. On another note, that's great about your DH's counter offer, really hope it's good! 

Ooh duejan that sounds very promising... TEST! Sorry I'm probably not helping your willpower heehee. Just love hearing about people's testing! I'm amazed you haven't yet, I tested at 10dpo because I have no willpower :dohh:

Sorry to hear that Pita, any chance it's too early to get a result?

HAKing that's amazing at you're 6 weeks plus! So pleased for you :happydance: I'm loving all these summer babies, this is a very successful thread :flower: Can't wait for more!

Love your tree Harley :thumbup: We haven't put up any Christmas decorations because we have no space in this flat. I miss doing the whole Christmas thing, really praying that next year we have a nice house I can decorate. Well we'd better have one because I can't stand the thought of two kids in here!

Ooh blessed that OPK looks great! Even if you don't actually ovulate that's got to be a positive sign right, that your body is leading up to it? Absolutely love your family Christmas decorations :cloud9: Can't wait to do something similar one day.

Rojo that's rubbish about your AF, mine got heavier after having Noah too :growlmad: Hope she clears off soon and you can get to baby making! 

As for me, well all is good, not much to report really. We're all mercifully healthy although I am still my usual icky self. DH has now got two weeks off for Christmas and its so nice to have him at home, Noah is loving it. Really looking forward to Christmas and the New Year, I can't wait till everyone knows I've got number 2 cooking!


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- i hope you get a bigger place soon! and yay for telling everyone <3 i hope it goes good


----------



## Duejan2012

still no af ladys i still have been feeling like she is right around the corner though i just baught a first response going to test when i have to pee again lol im kinda nervouse lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Duejan2012 said:


> still no af ladys i still have been feeling like she is right around the corner though i just baught a first response going to test when i have to pee again lol im kinda nervouse lol

:xmas14:


----------



## Duejan2012

I NEVER can pee on command omg i have drankin soo much water lol


----------



## Duejan2012

So i finally was able to pee and well i cant even believe it was POSITIVE!!!!!!! a bfp omg. Im shaking right now. IM scared and and nervouse at the same time. I havnt even told me dh yet! I never ever ever thought i would this month. I was off of bc for a year when i got preg with my son and a year when i got preg with my daughter. Why this month. My patch was even on like half the month omg omg omg omg i just dont even know what to say. What do i say. Im soo nervouse. hahah someone just shut me up right now lol


----------



## PitaKat

Oh my goodness, DueJan, that's awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!!! I was hoping this would be your month, clearly I'm your lucky charm :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! duejan!!!!! congrats!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

well erm i preganant! must be crazy and like stress haha hows everyone x


----------



## blessedmomma

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! congrats babyhopes!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan That's wonderful! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations! You too, Babyhopes!

Pie, I hope you can find a bigger place to live, soon. I sure hope our next place is bigger than this! :wacko: I also hope your morning sickness goes away soon. I kind of feel bad whenever people ask me how I'm feeling, because I always say, "I'm feeling great. Maybe a little extra tired, but that's it," and I know a lot of the women asking me have probably had it way worse. The thing is, I'm not taking it for granted, though. I know that I'm extremely blessed! And as for people knowing I'm pregnant, yes, most do. All of my family and friends who've seen me in person lately would have probably guessed anyway, so I just told them. I'll wait until 12 weeks to do the facebook announcement though.

Oh, so I had another dream about triplets (this makes #7). I was an aide in a classrom, and the teacher was showing the kids a picture of an ultraound, and there were twins, and then she touched the screen with some sort of stylus, and part of the gray outer area by the babies came away and revealed a third baby. As soon as the third baby showed up, a little animation started that showed how the babies develop and grow until they're ready to be born, and the teacher said, "So this lady was having twins," and all the kids yelled, "No, triplets!" :wacko:

Well, here's Alia in one of her Christmas dresses. I'll have to get a picture of her in her other one on Christmas. :)
 



Attached Files:







Christmas baby.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- you're so having triplets! :xmas12: she is such a doll!!!!! what a cutie pie pants <3


----------



## Duejan2012

THANKS everyone !!!!!!!

OMG babyhopes congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!i think im just one day ahead of you!!

Im soo nervouse now to tell me dh any ideas how and to make is special? i want it to be special. How is everyone else feeling? right now i feel NO pregnancy symptoms. I just feel like soo normal its sooo scary. Even more so then when preg with jonathan. I really home everything is ok. I cant believe how many people have gotton bfp this month. WOW!!! im soo exited for everyone.

Those who are still waiting i am sending baby dust your way!!!!!!!!!! You will join us soon!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol i have no ideas how to tell your DH hun. i hope you come up with something good. maybe wrap a note or pregnancy test as a christmas present? my DH knows everything thats going on with me and is just as excited as i am when i take a test so there hasnt ever been any special surprises lol. he is quite a poas a holic and when i get a bfp he goes out to get more tests :haha:


----------



## Skadi

OH and I had a fight last night because now he is saying that he doesn't want another baby anytime soon now that he realises how much daycare costs. :( I feel heartbroken.


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry skadi!!! is there any way you can stay home with keira?


----------



## Duejan2012

i was thinking about putting it into his stocking with like a card saying marry christmas bla bla bla love stacey natalia jonathan and baby on board, or baby due aug or aug baby or future baby son or daughter. IDK lol im getting more and more exited about it. Just still nervouse. 

Skadi day care is stressing me out right now too. I just dont know what i am going to do about that. If i have to pay full like i am now i would have to pay 90 bucks a day. Its alot we are going to have to think about it. lol I hope he changes his mind. I think he will, all things seems to find there own ways to work out xx


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God duejan congrats! That's awesome! :happydance: What's the due date, do you know? I can't really help you on telling your DH (I'm surprised you've managed to keep it in :haha:), I told my DH via text message, hardly special but it was just because of something he'd texted me! 

Babyhopes big congrats to you too! Lucky lucky thread :flower:

Oh no spiffy you enjoy feeling normal! I will be loving it when it settles down for me. One thing that really settles my stomach is a nice big roast dinner so I can't wait for Christmas dinner, bring it on! You and your crazy triplet dreams! I'm starting to wonder if there's more than one in there :winkwink: Alia is so so cute in her Christmas dress!

Oh skadi I'm sorry :hugs: Is there no way you could stay at home with both of them? It might be worth sitting down and working out costs for both options, you never know, that might show you what's possible. I really hope you can figure it out.

Well I have a baby and husband free morning today, it feels a bit odd! DH and Noah have gone off to do a bit of last minute shopping while I go and get my nails done. The flat feels weird!


----------



## youngwife20

OMG 2 XMAS POSITIVESSSSSSSSSSSSSS wowzer!!!!!!!! congrats ladies literaly the biggest fgift anyone could dream off! 

SKADI- im so sorry your oh feels this way but its not worth fighting over. you need a strong relationship for your current lo and for yourselves, theres a problem its all about sitting down to find a solution, maybe for example you can still work full time. like this 

Your OH works 3 long days ( fulltime) and you work 4 long days ( fulltime) so that way childcare is split between you. or if you can afford to work part time? or put your babies in nursery 2 days aweek xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I'm so sorry your OH is changing his mind now. :( I'm staying at home with my babies since my income wouldn't even cover child care costs. It's tight, but God continues to bless us for making the effort and sacrifices necessary to raise the children He's sent us. :flower: I hope you can work things out with your OH.:hugs:

Pie and Blessed, it would be pretty weird if I actually had triplets, but I doubt it. However, the fact that I look so pregnant at only 9 weeks is making me really start to wonder if there might be two... We'll just have to wait and see! :)

Duejan, I like your idea to tell your DH. What a nice Christmas present! :flower:

Well, if I don't get back on here before tomorrow, Merry Christmas! :xmas16:


----------



## PitaKat

blessedmomma said:


> pita- sorry hun :( are you sure it wasnt too early?




Pielette said:


> Sorry to hear that Pita, any chance it's too early to get a result?

No, I took another this morning, different brand, and it was negative as well. I just don't think I'm ovulating yet. It's ok though, I'm trying to be relaxed about it, when it happens, it happens :flower: 

Congratulations, Babyhopes! This must be a lucky thread :D

Spiffy, I'm quite excited to see how many you have in there, when is your ultrasound?

DueJan, I don't have any neat ideas about how to tell your DH. When I found out I was pregnant with Colin, our conversation went like this: 
Me: "I took a pregnancy test"
Him: "Did you fail it?"
Me, all dramatically: "No!"
Him: "Oh, so you're not pregnant?"
Me: "Um... no, wait... I AM pregnant!" :dohh: :haha:

Oh Skadi, I'm so sorry your husband is feeling that way :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

i told him

i went out to tesco and wrote on a plain newborn vest AUGUST 2013!

it took him a while to figure out! he was so chuffed ;0


hows everyone?

duejan: weird isnt it? its like im not even pregnant :S


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- im sorry to hear that. hopefully not much longer :hugs:

babyhopes- that sounds lovely <3

spiffy- i cant wait for your u/s scan!!!! :flower:

im pretty sure i ovulated ladies! :yipee: i could be wrong though, i guess i will see soon enough

merry christmas everyone!!!!:xmas9:


----------



## Pielette

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all have a wonderful day with your families and loved ones and let's raise a glass to those we have lost :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

:xmas3::xmas8: Merry Christmas Girls!


----------



## babyhopes2010

;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I'm so excited to find out if you ovulated! :happydance:

Babyhopes, that was a cute way to tell your DH. :)

As for me, I'm not expecting to get an ultrasound before 20 weeks, unless or course I'm measuring big or something. ;) I am pretty sure that my uterus has popped above my pubic bone (been suspecting it since early last week, when I started to look ridiculously pregnant, but I'm feeling pretty confident about it now because I can feel a hard bump first thing in the morning and when I lay down), but that shouldn't happen until 12 weeks, right? So now I'm _really_ wondering... :haha:

Or maybe I'm thinking into this too much, is this just a normal "second time around" thing?

Anyway, heres a picture of my little cutie on Christmas morning. :flower: Hope you all had a great Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-25 08.26.08small.jpg
File size: 116.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy she is soooo adorable!!! what a lil angel :cloud9: i hope you get an earlier ultrasound! 20 weeks wow :wacko:

mason popped his first tooth recently. didnt see it til xmas eve, but it may have been there before :shrug: he already has 3 more getting ready to pop too. he isnt being fussy though so yay!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Just caught up.. 

Congrats to Babyhopes and duejan :)

Yay for possible oing Blessed.. :)

Sorry Pita for the bfn..

Sorry Skadi your dh is feeling that way.. hope you guys can get something figured out.. :)

AFU-we have been well.. just so busy with the holidays.. it was all weekend.. saturday at dhs family, sunday at dh's grandparents.. mon. went out for breakfast then church then to my sisters, and yesterday morning here and the rest of the day at my moms.. was a busy few days.. now dealing with the aftermath of christmas.. the garbage, clutter of toys etc lol.. 

As for ttc its going fine.. just dtd whenever not really paying too much into it all... im on cd14, so 5-6 more days to go i believe.. somewhere around there..

HOpe you all had great christmases.. ours was wonderful.. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

rojo sounds like a great christmas!

im pretty sure i o'ed on december 21st. if i did im 5dpo today :happydance:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello everyone!!! Happy late christmas i hope everyone had a amazing christmas!!! Im hoping that all of you who are still waiting get your bfp soon!!!!

My kids have been playing non stop with christmas toys lol. 

Spiffy you do get bigger with your second baby but you never know maybe there is more then one in there. lol

babyhope how are you feeling? I dont feel anything yet. I feel just bloated as ever but thats all....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, you're so close to ovulation time! Keep up that BD'ing! :winkwink:

Blessed, you've finally made it to the TWW! :happydance: I'm crossing my fingers and praying for you!

Duejan, I'm nearly 10 weeks, and I still don't feel very different most of the time. When I wake up with Alia at night, I have to eat a little something because I'm so hungry, and I get more tired than usual, but that's pretty much all that's out of the norm most days. I hope you escape MS, like me!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks spiffy! eeeeee im excited! it would be lovely to catch that first egg and go into the next pregnancy without ever having af, but its nice to get things started even if i dont. i will praise the Lord either way :)


----------



## HAKing

HUGE CONGRATS, DUEJAN!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

CONGRATS BABYHOPES! :happydance: 

Skadi, so sorry your DH is rethinking having a second! :hugs: I hope that he changes his mind. Things will work out they way they are supposed to! 

Spiffy, I still can't believe no ultrasound until 20 weeks! How will they know that there is only 1 in there without looking?! :haha: Alia is such a doll, I love her Christmas outfit! 

Blessed, yay, I hope you did O!!! :flower:

Rojo, you're so close! Only a few more days till O! :happydance: 

I hope I didn't miss anyone! I just caught up. We were in Michigan with family for Christmas and just got back late last night (after missing our flight out of Phoenix) :dohh: due to bad weather in Detroit! 

I'm pretty tired today but hoping to leave work early today. Sam did so well on the plane, just a little fussy and antsy but overall he was great! I am so glad to be home though. 

I'm starting to feel sick now...I think this pregnancy is playing games with my head :haha: as soon as I found out I was pregnant within 5 days I started getting MS and more tired! But there is no mistaking this MS, I feel so yucky :sick: and just want to eat something bland to settle my stomach. 

I hope everyone had a good Christmas! My family was so happy to hear we were pregnant again and my mom said that it was the best Christmas gift ever! :thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

Wow, I've missed a lot! We've been suffering with all sorts of illnesses for about 3 weeks now and none of us are 100% over them. Other than that, we had a brilliant Christmas!!

I must confess I've become hooked on playing The Sims 2 again at any free moment I have, so I don't come on here so much anymore... :blush: I don't like The Sims 3 so that's why I'm still stuck in the second in the series. :haha:

*Congratulations *to the BFP's and I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm not sure if I've missed anything but I _THINK _I flicked through all I've missed and caught up. 

I hope everyone enjoyed their holidays and I'd like to wish you wonderful ladies, a super-happy new year! :hugs:

In other news; I had my GTT and Anti-D shot last week. I got the all clear from the GTT, so no GD for me :happydance: Thing is, that agony I was in was a UTI (I'm not sure if I mentioned it on here) and the antibiotics I had has given me a lovely dose of [sorry if it's TMI] thrush. I always get it after antibiotics! :nope: Anyway, Dexter's kicking up a storm in there. He is SO strong and keeps me up at night, which DD never did. :haha: Little rascal! :winkwink: I'm setting my sights on that C-section date now as I really don't think it's worth me risking having an EMCS. My decision is made and if he decides to come sooner than my Csec date, so be it. We'll cross that bridge if we come to it. Even though I don't feel like it in myself, this pregnancy is coming along much better than with DD as I had to have growth scans, BP measrements and ECG's every week with her. We have decided that we are definitely leaving a slightly bigger gap between Dexter and the next, we might start trying again after he is 1 year old. This pregnancy has taken it out of me, I couldn't possiblely jump right into the next one! :sleep:

*70 DAYS TO GO!!* (until C-section date) :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, glad to hear you had a great Christmas with your family and that your announcement went well. :) As for why they don't do ultrasounds before 20 weeks, you've got me. I think it's ridiculous to make an anxious mother wait that long to see if everything is alright. Although, if hypothetically I was having multiples, I assume I would start measuring big at some point and then they would hopefully send me for an ultrasound to see what's up.

Chez, sorry to hear you've all be ill lately. And as for the Sims, I can totally relate. I used to be hooked on that game pretty bad. :blush: I like The Sims 3, but I miss some of the aspects of Sims 2, like the fun cheats they had for that game. :haha: And woohoo for only 70 days left! :happydance:

AFM, I have my first OB appointment today, but it will just be with a nurse practioner and she's just going to do a quick vaginal exam, try to listen to heartbeat, and then make me fill out a bunch of paperwork, but I'm still excited, because if by chance she can't hear the heartbeat, she might pull out her handheld ultrasound machine and take a quick look to make sure the heart is beating (this happened with Alia) and even though the machine is the size of a iPhone and it's hardly a good picture, it's still something! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Thanks to you all for the encouraging words.. my time is coming lol.. :)

Chez sorry to hear your not feeling 100% yet.. hope you get back to it soon.. 

Haking happy to hear your home safe and sound and everyone had a great christmas.. boo to missing your flight though... and to ms.. 

AFU not much to say today.. just been cleaning up from christmas.. not too much more to do.. but a bit.. then tomorrow is grocery shopping etc.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Chez, sorry you're not feeling great! Hopefully you get some relieve soon. Yay for only 70 days till c-section day! :happydance: That is definitely something to look forward to! 

Spiffy, I can't wait to hear about how your appointment goes! I hope they don't have a problem finding the heartbeat, that would have be a nervous wreck! But if they do that's cool you would get a peek!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for ob appt spiffy! cant wait to hear how it goes :cloud9: hope you get to see the munchky (or 2 :winkwink:)

chez- hope you feel better! :hugs: yay for lil dex

haking- :sick: i hope your ms goes away fast. the sea sickness bands helped in the beginning of my last pregnancy. after it got pretty bad they were useless though.


----------



## Pielette

I can't wait to hear if you did O blessed! That would be awesome :happydance: So 5dpo right now? Heehee, counting down to a possible testing window :winkwink:

Aw HAKing that sounds so lovely, so glad your announcement went well, boo for the ms though. Well it's always both good and bad, I know we like to know they're ok in there but it's horrible feeling ill. 

Oh my God chez, 70 days!! You must be counting them down! I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone, it's crazy. Does it feel like its gone quickly? Sorry to hear it was a UTI and I feel for you on the thrush thing, I think I have a bit of it myself now :blush: I hate it! I went to the pharmacy but they won't give me anything because I'm pregnant, I need to get a note from a doctor and there was no way I was getting in over Christmas so currently I'm putting up with it. Grr :growlmad:

Yay for the OB appointment spiffy! I can't believe you don't get a scan until 20 weeks either, I thought it was bad enough we only get a 12 week one and a 20 week one. But on the other hand I didn't really want early ones either, I didn't want the worry if they couldn't see anything at an early stage. I know it would mess with my head. 

Bring on the O'ing rojo! 

Well as for me we had a lovely couple of days with family. Went to DH's family on Christmas eve and broke the news of our second monkey, they were all really pleased :cloud9: It did make me laugh though because my brother in law asked in kind of a roundabout way if it was planned :haha: DH laughed and said yes it was, it's not an oops. Did make everyone chuckle! My FIL said he thinks this family needs a baby girl since its an all-male tribe (his words heehee) - I said I'd do my best!

On Christmas Day we spent it with my mum, my aunt and uncles and cousins and broke the news to them :flower: Again loads of congratulations! My cousin cracked me up because he said in disbelief, 'You're pregnant again?!' I love how surprised everyone is, it's made keeping the secret sooo worth it. 

My scan is next Friday and I'm counting down the days until we get to see baby bean. I just want to know everything is ok. My morning sickness has actually started to calm down in the last couple of days, I know I shouldn't let it worry me but it has slightly, even though it was about this stage last time that I felt a bit better. But I've got dinner with my mummy friends on that Friday night and I can't wait to tell them, plus my closest girlfriends coming over on Sunday and I'm so excited to break the news to them!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks pie! 6 dpo today :winkwink: feeling sick, even though i know its too early for ms. and feel like af is gonna start off and on every day. :wacko: and my bb's are really sore. all those signs could just be hormones and my body getting used to cycles again though :shrug:

happy to be in tww though (if i am ha!) :happydance: i tested today :lol: i know its way too early, but DH bought me extra tests to waste. i love that man :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I'm so glad your family was so excited for you! Christmas time is such a special time to tell the family. I'm glad I got to tell mine in person since I don't live near my family.

I understand completely about worrying about symptoms. I worried because I had none and now that I have the dreaded MS I am wishing it away! :haha: At least only a few more weeks and should be feeling better. I got sick around 4 weeks with Sam so with this one it showed up later and now I wish it never did at all! :blush:


----------



## HAKing

Blessed, I sure hope this month is yours or even if it isn't hopefully your body is getting back to normal and cycles will start again! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, that's so funny that your POAS-aholic hubby bought you extra tests :haha: I tested 6 dpo with this one and got a bfn, but got a super faint line on 7 dpo, so you never know... :winkwink:

Pie, so glad to hear that your announcement went well! We've also been asked discreetly (and not so discreetly) if this one was planned. One of my friends asked, "So was this planned, or did you just have a wild night?" :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- was that on a frer 6 days sooner? i have 4 of them waiting on me, but i dont want to use them up so early if im not pregnant so im using the walmart .88 ones. i dont feel guilty about using those really early :blush:

our anniversary is on the 30th and i might be 9dpo that day so i told DH i was gonna take a frer then. he laughed at me ha! :haha: i wont be crushed if its negative, but it would be an awesome anniv present if its positive :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, first of all, I love your new avatar! Secondly, the 7 dpo test that I got a faint line on was an internet cheapie. I'll attach it so you can see. It's super faint but it's there!

It would be awesome if you got a bfp for your anniversay!
 



Attached Files:







11-9-12 (7dpo).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilrojo

Lol i see that line spiffy.. :)

Blessed fxed for you..

Im waiting to o now. lol and enjoying life :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I got to see my little baby bean today! :cloud9: I got lucky, and the nurse I saw didn't even bother with the doppler and just went straight to the handheld ultrasound machine. She was surprised to see that my baby looks so...baby-like. :haha: He or she was kicking his/her legs and waving a little hand around. It was adorable. The nurse said that she wouldn't be surprised if I'm a little further along than I thought, based on how developed and active my baby was, but her little machine can't take measurements, so I won't know for sure until my official ultrasound at 20 weeks.

So no twins or triplets! I even asked her, "Just one, right?" :rofl: But if I'm a little further along, that would explain why I look more pregnant than I think I should at this stage.

The only bad thing was that my blood pressure was kind of high. When they first took it, it was 146/86 and when they took it again at the end of my appointment, it was 136/84, so not as bad, but still higher than it usually is. So I have to take my blood pressure a couple of times over the next week and call them with the results.

But overall, I'm very pleased with how things went, and I'm so glad I got to see my baby! When they did the handheld ultrasound with Alia (when I was 9+2 weeks) all I saw was a little blob with a heartbeat flicker, so to see a fully-formed baby with little limbs wriggling about was an unexpected surprise. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol spiffy that pic is one from the summer while we were with our church doing baptisms at the lake. i was trying to pray and peyton was trying to make me laugh, kids! i love yours too! my kids are deathly afraid of santa, they scream when i try to sit them on his lap :wacko: i cant get a good santa shot til they are at least 6 or 7:haha: i see your line!!!

thanks rojo! i hope your bfp comes first round <3 almost time to o for you!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay spiffy!!!! maybe your ob will schedule an earlier u/s to get better dates??? i would be calling them about it lol. the earlier they check the size, the more accurate the dates are, so i have heard from my ob's :-k


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, my husband accepted the counter-offer from his work, so we get to keep our insurance, which means I get to go to the OB I want! Since I have an appointment with her on January 8th, I'll just mention it to her then. From what my SIL has told me, she might be a little less stingy with the ultrasounds than my previous OB, so we'll see if I can get one at my 12 week appointment with her. :)

(Oh, and I thought it was funny that you commented on my avatar pic right before I changed it again. The Santa picture was cute, but then I snapped this picture of her smiling today, and thought, "Well, Christmas is over so I might as well put up a non-Christmas avatar.") :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, my husband accepted the counter-offer from his work, so we get to keep our insurance, which means I get to go to the OB I want! Since I have an appointment with her on January 8th, I'll just mention it to her then. From what my SIL has told me, she might be a little less stingy with the ultrasounds than my previous OB, so we'll see if I can get one at my 12 week appointment with her. :)
> 
> (Oh, and I thought it was funny that you commented on my avatar pic right before I changed it again. The Santa picture was cute, but then I snapped this picture of her smiling today, and thought, "Well, Christmas is over so I might as well put up a non-Christmas avatar.") :flower:

:lol: that was good timing ha!

yay for the good ob who isnt stingy!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for baby being seen spiffy.. it def is amazing to see them :) and yay for seeing the ob you want.. always a plus.. :)


----------



## PitaKat

Good to hear you all had good Christmases! 

We had a wonderful Christmas. The day before we went to Mass (though we're not Catholic, my dad was raised Catholic and DH's BIL is Catholic, so it's become a tradition for us), then I made some pies. The day of Christmas I got a guitar from DH, then we visited with DH's family, opened presents and had a non-traditional pulled-pork dinner, which was fun!

That night we drove to my parent's house. The next day we all celebrated together, opened presents, had a giant traditional Christmas meal, played games. I got a second guitar from my Dad! I don't even know how to play yet! :haha: Then today we went and watched the Hobbit, which was awesome. It's the first time I've gone to a movie or left Colin for so long since he was born! I left him for about 4 hours with my mom. She said he fussed a lot, but she's had a lot of babies so the fussing doesn't bother her :p

The only bad thing was on Christmas evening my little brother wrecked his car. The weather was not good, lots of packed snow and ice. He's not an experienced driver and it was his first crash. He rolled the car, totalling it, but escaped with just some bruises, thank the Lord. Could have been so much worse, so we had a lot to be thankful for this Christmas [-o&lt;


----------



## Pielette

Spiffy that's awesome that you got to see your bean! Wow at the little one wriggling about and waving limbs :cloud9: That's great that your DH got such a good offer and you get to have the OB you really want. That all fell into place at the right time! 

Bring on the BFP for your anniversary blessed! :thumbup:

Wow pita thank God your brother escaped unscathed, that must have been so scary. Driving in icy conditions can be so dangerous. But glad you had a good Christmas anyway.

Well DH is still off work for the holidays and think we're going to brave the shops today and hope they're not too crazy. Then we'll go get an early dinner somewhere so we can all eat together. We've all got colds but I can handle a cold, I do feel more myself sickness wise so in general I'm feeling ok.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, glad to hear you had a good Christmas and that your brother is okay. That must have been scary! My dad and brothers and I got in a car accident the day after Christmas a few years back and totaled the car, but we, too, escaped without anymore more than bruises. The "what if's" sure throw you for a loop though!

Pie, I'm glad to hear that some of your MS is going away. I'm sure that must be a huge relief!

I think we're going to start doing some packing today and maybe take a load or two over to the in-law's house. I'm am SO not looking forward to moving again, but we're running out of time to procrastinate! :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i hope your move isnt too rough:nope: dont over do anything! :hugs:

pie- im glad your ms is easing up :)

good you ladies had such nice christmases :flower:

i took another cheap test today and got an evap, which makes me excited even though i know its only an evap :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, we must see a picture of this alleged "evap"! :haha: 

Remember, I wrote off my 7 dpo test too! :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

Hmm, evap you say? I'd love to see a pic of this evap too :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Yeah, knowing that he was in a wreck was a little nerve-wracking, but he called my dad to have him come pick him up, so we knew he was alive and able to talk. 

Spiffy, that's awesome that you got to see your little baby! :happydance:


blessedmomma said:


> yay spiffy!!!! maybe your ob will schedule an earlier u/s to get better dates??? i would be calling them about it lol. the earlier they check the size, the more accurate the dates are, so i have heard from my ob's :-k

I thought the same thing, that dating is more accurate the earlier they do it.

Blessed, I too want to see this supposed evap line!


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- i forgot to say... im glad he was ok! we had a fire on todays date in 2004 and im so very thankful we werent home. praise the Lord!!! the same hands that kept us away from home was upholding your brother :hugs:

i dont think i could get it to show up on a pic ladies. as it dried its barely even there. i used to get darker bfp's at night rather than with fmu so i think im gonna start taking them at night. and i might take a frer tomorrow night i havent decided. i know im being silly and its super early :blush: with mason i started testing at 5dpo and finally got a bfp at 9dpo :lol:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Darn, no squinting at lines for us. :( :haha: Already looking forward to an update from tonight's testing!


----------



## blessedmomma

i was happy for an evap cuz yesterdays was stark white. i want a line even if its fake :lol:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

blessedmomma said:


> i was happy for an evap cuz yesterdays was stark white. i want a line even if its fake :lol:

:rofl: I totally understand! I like to take pictures of my tests and then tweak them on my computer. Even if I know it's not positive, it's still fun in a bizarre way. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So...Blessed how did the testing go last night?!?!? Crazy minds want to know! :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

how is everyone doing?? Havnt been on in a while. I still cant believe how fast this thread moves lol. Did you all see that post in babyclub about what was the crappiest gift your los got im curiouse what was yalls? We bought our first car on the 26th. We have 2 other cars but they are from when we both were 16 so they were our learning to drive cars lol. We took it our with financing so i can finally build some credit. A 2013 ford escape!! Its perfect for us and it will be able to fit 3 carseats in the back plus have room for groceries etc. I cant tell you how happy we are lol. My husband it getting used to the idea of having three. He was speechless when i told him. He didnt think it would happen so fast either. BUt he is thankful and feels really blessed because it was christmas time that we got pregnant! What is everone else up too


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I'm glad your husband took it well, and thats great that you have a new car! We only have one car, which sucks, because it means I'm stranded at home everyday while my husband is at work. So no baby groups or anything for me. :nope: 

As for the crappiest gift my LO got, I'd have to say that I wasn't disappointed with any of the gifts she got. I'm just grateful that people got her stuff. :flower:

Well, we're boxing up our house right now, and I can't believe how much stuff we have. It's ridiculous! Not that I'm trying to pin blame anywhere...but my DH has a lot of stuff, and he can never be bothered to go through it and throw stuff away, so we end up carting it with us everywhere we go. :dohh: And now we have baby things to move, too! Oy...this is going to be a hectic week...


----------



## Duejan2012

Aww im soo sorry spiffy that you have to move right now. That has to be so hard. How are you feeling? Your dh ishelping as much as possible right now right?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

....Hmm. That's a hard question to answer. As for me, I'm feeling pretty good (though I get tired and worn out easily, which might have something to do with the high blood pressure, but I've never had high bp before, so I'm not sure). As for Dh...he's not intentionally being unhelpful, but he's always so distracted by his new phone and all his computer stuff, that he's just "not here" most of the time, even though he physically is. I've had some pretty heartfelt conversations about it with him, but he just doesn't seem to get it. Being overly emotional and everything doesn't help either. :cry:

On a more positive note, I'm glad to see that you've got a ticker up now for baby #3! :)


----------



## Duejan2012

yeah i had to get rid of the one of me and my dh though... Im sorry to hear about your dh. Hopefully he will have something click in his head. Have you given him stuff to do like you will pack up this room etc?


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry about your DH spiffy :hugs: we try to get rid of distractions every now and then, but it always starts again :wacko: test was bfn last night and today


----------



## Duejan2012

blessed how many dpo are you?


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry about your dh being distracted spiffy.. but i think we all understand.. its men in general.. lol

Sorry about the bfns blessed.. fxed af will come and you can get back at it.. :)

DueJan yay for a 2013 car.. thats great!! happy to hear dh is excited as well..

AFus not much new happeing.. same old same old lol.. went sledding today with the kids that was fun :)


----------



## blessedmomma

duejan- im 7-8dpo. still super early :)

rojo- when are you expecting to ovulate???


----------



## Duejan2012

oh blessed i hope this is your month!!!

rojo im curiouse too


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, sorry about your bfns, but like you said, it's still early!

Rojo, it's got to be O time by now, right? It sucks that you have to wait so long in your cycle! I would go nuts waiting that long! :wacko:

I talked to my DH again about his distraction, so hopefully we'll see some improvement... :shrug:


----------



## Skadi

So I think while we aren't going to be actively TTC like we had planned, we are definitely still NTNP. Maybe he thinks babies can't be made if you don't want them. 

We've also DTD more times since our argument than we have all year. Of course that means nothing right now as I just finished AF a week ago but if we keep this up...

Sorry about your evap Blessed, hopefully things will change for you soon. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Lol ladies.. well im due to o for 2 more days.. but got my peak this morning.. so looks like today or tomorrow..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I'm glad you're still NTNP. Like you said if all the DTD time keeps up... ;)

Rojo, you're finally there! FX'ed you catch that egg!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. I wasnt planning to try like crazy lol.. but we dtd this morning at like 1am when dh got home.. way too much tmi this is but i had him pull out after a bit cuz i dont want to hardcore try but we also dtd the night before so.. guess it wouldnt have mattered either way lol.. so def in the game lol.. :)


----------



## Pielette

Sorry about the BFNs blessed, it could just be too early though! And if it's not at least your body is getting back to cycling so I'm sure it won't be too long :flower:

Aw spiffy sorry about the way your DH is at the moment. My DH can be similar, he loves his gadgets and can get wrapped up in them, he's better than he was but I totally understand what you mean. It must be tough on you trying to sort the house out! Hope it's a quicker process than you think :thumbup:

Ooh rojo how exciting! I love my monitor, it got me both my BFPs. 

Skadi that's great that you're still NTNP! 

All is good my end. Feeling better and better which is so nice. DH has been on a mission to clear our flat out and organise it so we can hopefully sell it in the new year. We desperately need to get out!


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, hopefully the moving is going better now that you and your DH had that talk.

blessed, don't be discouraged, it may be too early for a positive. Or maybe this month will just be about getting your cycles back on track. Either way it will be good :flower:

Skadi, so glad to hear that you're still NTNP, like me! :D 

rojo, get your baby-dance on, girl! :dance: :happydance:

I had to swap out Colin's clothes that he's grown out of with the next size up, so I put away the rest of his 3-6 months, and most of his 6 months outfits, and brought out all the 12 month size. Can't believe that's the size he's in already, he's not even 7 months yet!


----------



## Skadi

lol Pita, Keira is still in some 0-3 month clothes, all her 3-6 month clothes and some 6-9. (She turns 12 months on January 9th)


----------



## PitaKat

Aww, sweet petite girl :kiss: Skadi, you're getting your money's worth out of her clothes! I'm packing away all of Colin's clothes, I'm gonna use them for my next baby because almost all of them are like-new, even though I bought a bunch of them at thrift stores. They were like-new there too, and now I know why! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

thanks ladies.. 

we will see what happens.. :) should know in a few weeks lol..

Bryce is in 9 months and 12 months.. he is 10.5 months old


----------



## PitaKat

rojo, do you have many clothes in the 9 month size? Colin only has a couple outfits that size, and he's fitting into them perfectly right now so I know he's gonna outgrow them very soon :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

I have an ok amount i guess.. he has been in them since he turned 9 months.. so im thinking we will be into 12 months before long.. he is now 10.5 months old..


----------



## Skadi

lol Pita, Yes I am getting my moneys worth in some ways. In others not so much... she had a ton of summer outfits I bought when I was pregnant which are all 3-6 month. She should have fit them in the summer which she didn't so now I have an entire baby summer wardrobe that is brand new!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, that's crazy that Kiera is still fitting into some of her 0-3 clothes! My LO will be 10 months on the 9th, and is still in 6-9 clothes, except a lot of her 6-9 pants don't fit because they're too big around the waist. I guess they just expect most babies to be chunkier, but Alia never has been a chunky baby.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ah! I missed so much! Darn busy holidays!

Huge congrats to Duejan and Babyhopes! Wheee!!!! Duejan, your username is totally going to confuse me now! Ha!

Pie, I feel the same way about the lack of symptoms. I was having some nausea about a week ago where I really felt like I might puke. But now it's pretty much gone away. I did have one "episode" on Friday where I thought I might puke, and it was actually reassuring. So weird how that works!

So, quick update about how it went breaking the news to Daniel's family. His sister gave me a huuuue loooong hug and was crying. She told me she had bee praying for us because she knew how long it took us to conceive Ozzy. Then, my MIL exclaimed, "And she's still nursing!" :dohh: Not sure if she believes that old wives' tale or not, but it was kinda funny/silly that she felt the need to let everyone know that. And then later, my SIL asked me, "So, are you on Diclectin?" Haha! No.... I'm not on anti-nausea medication. I thought it was funny b/c she didn't even ask me how I was feeling, just went straight to, are you on meds. I don't think she really enjoyed being pregnant...

So, all in all, it went well, and I think everyone is pretty excited.

A few other highlights from the holidays... We got some little socks and a nice soft, fuzzy blanket for baby #2 from my family. :cloud9: My mom gave me an ornament in memory of the baby we lost in September... So sweet of her, and it made me cry for sure. Daniel did a monologue as King Herod at the Christmas Eve service and Ozzy clapped for him... The only thing is, he clapped just as Daniel was saying, "I killed my sons!" Haha! Great timing, Ozzy Bear.


----------



## PitaKat

Ack Skadi, that's gotta be frustrating! I forgot Colin had a couple cute 0-3 month outfits, and he never ended up wearing them. But I ended up with a lot more of that size than I had planned on, there were several outfits he only wore once or twice :dohh: Are you keeping the summer wardrobe for your next baby?

rojo, I've heard that they go through the 9-month size really fast, your LO will probably be moving up to 12 month size before you know it!

Harley, I'm glad the announcement went so well and that they're so excited about the new baby!


----------



## youngwife20

Hi everyone cant read to catch up tonight as busy busy but hope you all had a great christmas and happy new yr ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Pita my daughter was in her sizes for a long time too.. she was 5lbs 6oz at birth.. :) my son is growing more to size.. lol :) will be interesting to see how the next one is.. 

Tested with an opk today and it was negative.. neg last night too.. so we are in the TWW :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I'm glad the announcement went well, although it's funny that your SIL asked if you were on meds. People are still shocked when I tell them that I don't have any nausea at all. I think most of them secretly want to punch me. :haha:

I laughed at your story about Ozzy and your DH playing King Herod. You gotta love little kids and their timing. :winkwink: I also think it's sweet that you got an ornament to remember your little angel. It almost made me cry reading that.

Rojo, woohoo for the TWW! Also, my DD was 5lbs 7oz at birth, so very similar to yours. :)

As for me, I've been taking my blood pressure, and it's been nice and low, so I don't know why it was so high during my appointment. Maybe I was just nervous because I actually thought they might find twins. :dohh: As for the whole twin thing, you would think that the dreams would have stopped now that I know there's only one, but they've just changed. I had a dream that I had an ultrasound and they thought they saw twins, but it was just one, and then last night I had a dream that I was using my doppler on my pants to find the baby's heartbeat :dohh: and I thought I found two, so I borrowed my friend's doppler which showed the baby and used it on my pants (this time my pants weren't even on me) but there was only one baby. I swear, pregnancy dreams are the weirdest... :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy was your dd on time or early.. mine was 3 days before my due date..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

She was 10 days early, but had already started losing weight in the womb, so they think my placenta had started to die early. However, Alia also had a lot of the characteristics of an overdue baby, like wrinkly skin and meconium in the water. Kind of a mystery, so I'm wondering what will happen this time. :shrug:

Rojo, do they know why your LO was so small?

Also, here's my 10 week bump picture. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

Nope just a small baby i guess.. she was growing but just was small.. I had i think 6 or 7 ultrasounds for her.. at my 20 week i had the scare of a lifetime as they thought her intestines were outside her body.. so was sent to a high risk dr for a us and found out she was just fine just little.. continued to grow just is a petite little peanut.. she is now 3 and only weighs i believe 26lbs.. my niece is 16 months and weighs that.. lol :)


ETA Bryce was 6lbs 6oz.. so 1lb more


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, I love your pregnancy dreams. They make me lol. :)

Also, that's so strange that Alia had characteristics of being overdue. Were you pretty sure about your O date with her? And that is really weird that this baby may be measuring big, because aren't you pretty sure about when you O'd this time? Maybe you have a super womb that can grow babies faster than normal! Hee hee!

Well, I told everyone here at work today, and that went well. So, now I can come on BnB on my lunch break without anyone getting supsicious of why I'm on a pregnancy site! :)


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies, how are you all? 

Really glad your announcements went well Harley! I'm very very close to being able to let the cat out of the bag, finally, it feels like the longest wait ever! Your story about Ozzy cracked me up, silly monkey :haha: I have to laugh at super womb too heehee.

Wow rojo she's little! Some people are just petite. I've always been small too, when I was a baby a doctor told my mum that there must be something wrong with me because I was too small :wacko: Nope, turned out I'm just small and the horrible man scared my mum senseless for no reason! Noah is most definitely not petite :haha: Chunky stuff. 

Love your bump pic spiffy! Really glad your blood pressure is nice and low. Your dreams really are crazy, you should keep a dream diary, it'd be hilarious :haha:

We've had an eventful couple of days. Noah's been quite grumpy and we couldn't figure out why exactly. He's had a cough on and off but it seemed to be a bit worse so I took him to the doctor today - he has a chest infection :dohh: He's also cutting FOUR teeth at once! My God this kid doesn't do things by halves. Bless him, he's been coughing in the night but it doesn't wake him up, I don't know how because I swear it could wake up the neighbours.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mystery solved! I have a super womb! :haha: I'll have to let my new OB know that, so she's in the loop. :rofl: With Alia I wasn't completely sure of my O date, but my periods were pretty regular, so I couldn't have been too far off. With this one, I'm about 99% sure of when I o'd since I had ovulation spotting, tons of EWCM, and ovulation cramps. So maybe I really do just grow my babies faster than most women! :haha:

Harley, I'm glad your work announcement went well, and hooray for more BnB time! :happydance:

Pie, I'm so sorry your little man has a chest infection as well as four teeth coming in! My LO has cut her top two teeth, and the ones next to them are pretty close. Also, my LO just randomly vomited everywhere in the middle of the night, but now seems just fine. I'm blaming MIL's potatoes that she ate last night. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I just posted this on Facebook: 


As we ring in this brand new year,
I feel so blessed with my loved ones near.
(DH's name), the love of my life,
Who made me a truly happy wife,
Alia, our sweet little baby girl,
Who came along and changed our world.
And a new little one who remains to be seen,
Until July 26th 2013!

Happy New Years, ladies! :fool:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi everyone, I hope I can join you all. I am ttc/ntnp baby #2, and my baby #1 (Gavin) just turned 5 months old.


----------



## HAKing

Welcome, KitteyKat! :wave:

Spiffy, that is such a sweet way to announce baby #2! I love it! :flower: Also, really cute bump picture. :thumbup: My stomach feels like it is starting to grow slightly but nothing noticeable just to where it seems like my pants are a tiny bit tighter. :blush:

Harley, glad to hear that your announcement at work and to family went well! I can also relate on the lack of symptoms, I had so many that I relied on while pregnant with Sam and this time not many other than a TINY bit of nausea in the morning and tired. It makes me worried sometimes so I just try not to think about it and count my blessings that I feel good! 

Pie, I hope Noah's teeth don't give him too much trouble and that his chest infection goes away quickly. 

Rojo, yay for being in the TWW!!! :happydance:

Blessed, I agree that it is still early for a BFP but even if you don't get it this month it would so awesome to get your cycles back either way! :thumbup:

Skadi, I'm glad you're still NTNP. See what happens and if you keep up DTD all the time might just catch that egg! :thumbup: Also, I can't believe Keira is still in 0-3 month clothes! She is such a petite little thing. And her birthday is a week from tomorrow. So exciting! :hugs:

I hope I didn't miss anything. This weekend was a nice, lazy relaxing one for us! I didn't feel great and was tired so spent most of it at home in PJs with Sam. And now he is saying mommy and mom! :cloud9: My MIL said that when DH and I went to the store last night and he stayed with her he was walking around the whole house saying mommy! 

Hope everyone had a good New Year's! We didn't do anything and I was actually sleeping before 9:30. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Kitteykat! :flower:

Haking, we just stayed in last night, too, except somehow we made it til midnight. That's awesome that Sam is saying mommy! Alia started saying mama awhile back and then stopped. It's like she figures something out, thinks, "well, that was fun," and then just forgets it again. She did the same thing with rolling. :dohh:

Blessed, have you test again?

Rojo, what DPO do you think you're on?


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome Kitty!! :)

SPiffy great bump : ) and i believe im 1-2dpo.. lol depending on when i ovulated either cd 18 or 19.. and today is cd 20


----------



## Chellxx

Hi everyone, I joined a while ago but lost the thread. I've obv had my dd since I last posted and are now TTC #3 I'm just waiting for af to show within the next few days then I will start opk-ing again.

I never thought I'd be trying for 3 under 3 but time is against us and I know I'm not done having babies yet :) 

We had a nice Xmas in the new house but we all had the flu so I've been in bed for the past few days. We have decided that this Xmas we're going away to a cottage or something and are having Xmas dinner out just so we have a reason to get glammed up, that will depend on if/when we get a BFP

I hope you all had a good Xmas and new year


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Chellxx! :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

Welcome KitteyKat! and Welcome back, Chellxx!

We ended up just staying home for NYE, watched the ball drop on tv. It was nice and relaxing :thumbup: Did anyone set new years resolutions? I have three, though I tend to be pretty lax about following through :haha: 
1. read my bible every day, even if it's just one verse
2. finish the book I'm working on. I've started many a story, but haven't finished any, I think 2013 is my year!
3. learn to play guitar. Since I got 2 for Christmas, I need to learn to play them!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, I didn't you were a writer! So am I! I've written a few books, but the one I really need to work on is the third book in my trilogy. I got half way through and then stopped writing and then haven't gotten back to it. What kind of stuff do you write?


----------



## PitaKat

Oh Spiffy, that's so awesome! A trilogy, wow! Tell me about your books, what genre do you write? Have you been published? I don't really consider myself a writer because I've never finished any of the books I've worked on. I'm terrible that way :haha: My stories are geared towards teenagers. The one i'm working on is sort of an adventure romance. A friend of mine recently self-published a fantasy novel, and it's inspired me finish my book.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, I've never been published, but I might publish my books as kindle books when I'm finished. I typically write fantasy books, but I've dabbled in a lot of genres, but like you, my books are usually aimed at young adults. As for what my trilogy is about, here's a website I made for my series: https://sites.google.com/site/thearcherfamilychronicles/home :flower: I'd like yo hear more about your book!


----------



## PitaKat

I checked out your website, your books sound awesome! I actually have a kindle but have never bought a book before, just read the free ones and play games, but when you publish, I will buy them and read them!

My book is still mainly in the development stage. I've got the bare bones written, but still need to flesh it out. But I have all of 2013 to work on that :D My hubby is bugging me about making some lunch, so I'll come back later and give some details about my story.


----------



## PitaKat

Ok, lunch is started, so I have a couple minutes. It's about a group of people sailing to an American colony to start a better life, but their ship runs aground near an island, so they have to build a new life on the island. The main character is a teenage girl. There's a love triangle, banishment, attempting to escape the island. Hopefully it'll turn out as good as it sounds in my mind :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That sounds really cool! What time period is it set it?


----------



## PitaKat

I haven't quite decided, somewhere in the early 1600s to early 1700s.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I reached a new low in my dream last night. :haha: I was in someone's bathroom and I saw a gift basket, and so I started going through it, and there was a card from a husband to his wife, and it said, "I just found this for you," and it was next to a Clearblue digital pregnancy test, so naturally I just head over to the toilet and pee on it. :dohh: While I was on the toilet, someone walked in and saw what I was doing, and I said, "You can't judge me! A lot of women are obsessed with taking pregnancy tests! Just look at this lady's trash can, it's full of pregnancy tests!" And then I looked at the test, and instead of saying "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant", it just had a bunch of numbers on the screen. And so I thought, "Well, it's okay that I stole her test, since it's defective anyway. This way I've saved her a lot of confusion." :rofl:


----------



## HAKing

Hahaha :rofl: That is pretty bad Spiffy! You have some great dreams, :haha:

However, I was gonna tell you that I think your twin dreams are rubbing off on me! I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with 2 boys and was so mad!!! :haha: DH and I really want a girl so I felt like two boys was the worst that could happen and DH told me "3 strikes and you're out!"


----------



## lilrojo

you guys are funny..


----------



## Pielette

Haha spiffy your dreams are crazy! Seriously you should keep a diary, it'd provide great entertainment for years to come :haha:

HAKing that made me crack up, three strikes! I would love to have a girl, it would be amazing, what I'd love is to have a girl this time and then in all subsequent pregnancies we could stay team yellow and have a surprise each time! Don't know if I'll be that blessed though. But we shall see :flower: Of course if I have a boy I'll be happy too!

Well tomorrow is my scan day :happydance: In less than 24 hours we get to see baby bean. I'm excited but I'm also ridiculously nervous. My mind keeps playing on the whole missed miscarriage thing. I know I'm just driving myself nuts for no reason :dohh: Even if that does happen there's a whole fat lot of nothing I could do about it.

Two things keep doing this I think. One is that this time I already know what it is to be a mother, and I desperately want the chance to love this baby like I do Noah. And the second is quite possibly insane, and I haven't said it to anyone other than DH, but... Have you ever felt just too blessed? That's kind of how I feel. I have so many good friends in bad relationships, money worries, still single when they don't want to be... And I found the love of my life at 19, who treats me with so much respect and gives me so much love. One attempt to conceive Noah, four to conceive bean, no miscarriages. I can't stop the thought going round my head that maybe I'm just too lucky.

I don't know if I've explained that right, I guess my mind keeps thinking that maybe I'm 'due' something bad. I finally told DH how I was feeling and he said yes but look at what we've been through with my mum (my MIL has bipolar and has tried to kill herself numerous times) and your dad (basically now just a horrible person). He said we haven't had it easy. And maybe you should just count your blessings, and trust in God. I know he's right. I'm just being irrational.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I really hope I can join all of you, I notice there are 2 people who already have had their BFP's...so I really hope there are still some ladies here, that are still TTC/NTNP :)


----------



## Pielette

Oh I forgot to say welcome KitteyKat! Sorry my brain has become progressively less 'with it' of late :dohh:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Technically....you posted your reply before mine so I will forgive you this time :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I know what you mean. I read about all the miscarriages on the First Tri board, and think, statistically, sooner or later that will probably be me, especially since we plan on having so many kids. I just pray that day is a long way away. As for your little bean, I'm sure everything will be just fine. :flower:

Kittey, there are still several women here who are TTC, like Skadi, Blessedmomma, lilrojo, and Pitakat, as well as several who have already gotten there bfps, but thats the thing. Everyone is so supportive here, that those of us who are already pregnant are your ultimate cheer squad. :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I totally agree with you regarding having a girl. I want 3 children so I told DH if we have a girl this time we can stay team yellow for the next since he wanted to with Sam and also with this one. But I just can't, since I have the ability to know I have to know! :haha: Everyone in my family is praying for a girl...we need more girls! 

That is super exciting for tomorrow! I'm sure you're little bean is doing just fine and everything will be okay. :hugs: I do understand your stress about feeling "too lucky!" DH and I are very blessed to have such great families that support both of us, great jobs and have the most amazing little boy. Don't feel like you don't deserve this baby because you're too lucky, you did everything right and if God didn't think you deserve it he wouldn't have given it to you. :flower: 

AFM, I stress that maybe this baby isn't "okay" since we got pregnant on a long cycle and I had a few drinks not knowing I was pregnant and then didn't have much pregnancy symptoms though a few have kicked in now I still worry daily. :cry: I can't wait to get to the 12 week mark and know everything is okay!


----------



## lilrojo

That is for sure KttyKat.. we are currently in our first TWW of TTC.. :) though were not hardcore till Feb.. (wow thats next month lol )

7 days till testing!

and I have been through 2 mc's.. I def dont think anyone is too blessed or due for one.. its the worst most heartbreaking thing to have gone through.. but im so grateful for my children.. it has changed me as a person.. my first was 12 weeks.. but i knew from the start something was wrong.. and the second was at 5 weeks.. then i had my son... with some meds help and a new dr.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Yay Rojo, only 1 week till test day! That went by quick though I'm sure for you it dragged on!


----------



## lilrojo

Haking the only time you need to worry is if your symptoms stop altogether or you cramp/bleed.. if not dont worry.. keep the faith your baby is fine :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm so excited for testing time for you!!! :)

Also, I forgot to say that if this one is a boy, we also plan on staying team yellow for #3. I think that would be the coolest incentive to get through labor, knowing that you get to find out what gender your baby is at the end!


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy we stayed team yellow with bryce.. found out with my dd... dh wanted to know but i didnt.. so we didnt.. :) was def the best moment when they said it was a boy!!


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Rojo that is amazing! I'd love to do that and just find out when baby is born but I am such an impatient person that I don't think I could just go without knowing for 40 weeks! :blush: 

I already want to know and got 10 more weeks till we find out! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Technically....you posted your reply before mine so I will forgive you this time :)

Heehee, does that mean I'm on a warning? :haha:

Thank you for understanding my crazy brain ladies, it's so nice to be able to talk to people who understand. I'm sure that my girlfriends would too but nobody knows yet so I don't have many options! I feel better just for getting it out there. I will just be so relieved to get to tomorrow and hopefully know that bean is wriggling away in there :flower: My scan is at 11am so at least I don't have to wait all day.

Rojo I can't imagine how heartbreaking your mc's must have been, especially so late in the day with one of them. I'm sure it must make you so thankful for your babies :hugs: Not long till testing now! Can't wait to see some tests! I love a good test analysis :haha:

HAKing, I totally understand, symptoms are such tricky little things as well, they come and they go. I spent six weeks feeling absolutely awful and I kept praying to feel better, then when I did I panicked :dohh: How long until you get to see your bean?


----------



## HAKing

We go back for another ultrasound on the 14th at 9:50am! :happydance: Only 11 days and I am practically counting the hours. I'll be 9+4 so hopefully we can see our little bean moving around a bit. At 6 weeks it hardly looked like a squished bug on the screen! :rofl: But heard the heartbeat which brought tears to my eyes :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

aww Haking bet your soo excited.. I hat a us at 9 weeks and baby was moving around.. it was amazing.. Im hoping to get a few this next time.. i know i will have a 6-7 week one.. then not sure after that.. we will see.. 

The mc's were def a very hard point in my life, but i wouldnt have my baby boy without them and i thank god for him everyday.. :)

Hope you ladies are well..

Team yellow was hard i wont lie but best surprise.. dh wanted to know but i said no!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yes you are on a warning :rofl: 

I am currently on cycle day 22, my periods have always been irregular. So I just never know when the witch is going to show up. 

I used OPK's for this cycle...I got a positive OPK on Christmas Day...so I am 9 DPO...so we shall see what happens next Wednesday. 

I have never had a regular period, so it would definitely be nice to have a regular one. :)


----------



## lilrojo

fxed for you Kitty.. im 4dpo.. :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Thank you :) I won't be taking a test until next Wednesday, so I have a for sure correct answer!!!


----------



## lilrojo

lol i will prob be testing then too.. :) my lp is short only 11 days, which is the longest in about 11 months.. normally was 8-9 days and before my son 10 so we will see.. )


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I know we shall see ;) I just had a big glob of "goo" (sorry tmi) so I am thinking I am in my fertile stage now!! <3


----------



## HAKing

FX for both Rojo and KitteyKat!

So, I'm kinda embarrassed to say this but my pants no longer button! :dohh: I've been walking around for the past 2 days with unbuttoned pants! :blush:

I guess I shouldn't be too shocked as one of my friends was showing at 8 weeks also but I just thought I could hold out a little longer! I was joking with DH that everyone is gonna know I'm pregnant before we make our announcement at 12 weeks! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

aww suppose you cant really wear a sweatshirt to hide it either lol.. well hope you can make it to 12 weeks befoe you have to tell all.. 

Kitty are you in the 2ww or waiting to ovulate.. lol


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I had thought I was in the 2ww I got a positive OPK on the 25th of December...so I have no idea, I will just test next Wednesday and see what comes up. :) 

My periods are irregular so I have no idea....maybe the OPK wasn't positive...arghh I hate not knowing!!!

That stinks about your pants not buttoning. I actually used to wrap a rubber band around my pants, when I couldn't button them. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking don't be embarrassed. I switched to materinity pants at 5 weeks because they were more comfortable, and people started guessing I was pregnant at 9 weeks. There was no way I was going to be able to hide it until 12 weeks, so I just told people early and hoped for the best! :haha:

Kittey, I hope you find out what's going on with your cycle. That must be so frustrating to have never had regular cycles! Mine were a little sporadic before LO, but got really regular afterwards.


----------



## PitaKat

I completely understand the fear of miscarrying. When I was pregnant the first time, I was certain it would end in miscarriage. I worried and didn't enjoy the week and half that I didn't actually know anything was wrong. When I miscarried, I wasn't surprised, but it was still hard. I'm a little ashamed to say that I feel I really mishandled my fears and worries. After that I swore that I would enjoy the blessing of any and all pregnancies I have in the future, no matter how long they lasted :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's a great way to look at it, Pita. :flower: Especially because I believe that we will have the chance to raise those lost babies in the next life, so they're never really lost. They're just waiting on the other side for us. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Kitty hope you figure it all out soon.. and you get a bfp next wed.. :)

Pita i agree with that.. i too enjoy them no matter how long or short.. though i want the full 9 lol


----------



## lilrojo

I feel like im losing it with the symptom spotting lol.. at 4dpo nothing is happening symptom wise lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, all! Welcome/welcome back new/returning ladies! :)

Pie, you are such a sweetie. You should be called... wait for it... SweetiePielette. :) Ha! I think it says a lot about how kind you are that you think it should be "your turn" for something bad to happen to you. It can be hard, sometimes, to just accept a blessing in life. Especially if they just keep coming! It's like, "Hey, stop spoiling me, God. Spread it around to my friends, please." But he knows what he's doing, so I trust he's got good plans for you and your family, whatever may come your way. :)

HAKing, I've started wearing maternity clothes too now. I was thinking just yesterday that ALL pants should be maternity pants. They are just so much more comfortable1

KitteyKat, don't be shy about taking pictures of your OPKs (or HPTs) and showing them to us! We love to squint at lines in this thread, and sometimes we could even help you know if it's positive. ;)

Quick Ozzy update: I think he's got top teeth coming in finally! He's been a little out of sorts the last few days, and I can feel a slight bump forming up there. Hope it doesn't last too long!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Okay thank you and yeah I will do that when I use OPK's next. I might use them next cycle and I might not....we are sort of ttc but sort of NTNP either. I guess I just have faith that it is going to happen, well I am positive it will, but I don't want to expect it to happen each cycle.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, no can't really wear sweatshirts. In the morning I wear a jacket/sweatshirt but during the day I take it off and pray my shirt doesn't come up and anyone sees my unbuttoned pants! :haha:

I will probably break and have DH get them from storage this weekend and start wearing them in a few weeks if I can hold out. 

KitteyKat, I hope your cycles get sorted out. I can totally relate with crazy cycles. In fact, the cycle I got pregnant on was a really long one...had my last period Oct 6 but didn't actually O and conceive until late in November. And I also had multiple +OPK. 

Pita, I think that is a great way to look at it. A MC is very unfortunate but we should enjoy our pregnancy while we can no matter how long or short it is. 

Harley, I hope that Ozzy's teeth come in quickly. It is so sad to see them in pain. Sam is getting back molar now (I think) it feels like a huge hard bump under the gums and hes been fussy and not eating as well as usual.


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! I'm a very happy bunny, the scan went great!

Only one baby, which I'll be honest I'm pretty thankful for because I think I would panic to have three babies :haha: S/he is measuring 12+5, so three days ahead and my due date is now 14th July. All measurements looking good and a heartbeat of 163 :cloud9: NT measurment was 1.00mm exactly, obviously I have to wait on the blood results too but that sounded pretty good to me.

I had all my bloods done after the scan, the Downs marker one and the first tri ones and I nearly fainted :dohh: I was fine until about halfway through the test and all of a sudden I just started feeling really weak and faint. Had to sit with my head between my legs for about ten minutes. Eurgh. You'd think I would be able to handle blood tests by now!

So here is my perfect little baby bean, who is either waving to the camera or telling the woman to get off!

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/030_zps5831af88.jpg

Harley thank you so much, that post was so sweet!


----------



## youngwife20

WELCOME chellse and kitkat xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope everyone is well.. 

5dpo today.. still waiting lol.. 

Pie lovely scan pic so happy everything went well..


----------



## HAKing

Pie, so happy scan went well! Sorry about almost passing out while taking blood. I can relate, for me it plays mind games and get in my head. :nope: Such a nice picture and that is awesome they moved date up a few days :thumbup:

Rojo, What day do you plan to start testing? 

I'm so anxious to see our little bean again! 10 more days. :happydance:

Spiffy, have you started using your doppler yet? I bought one when I was pregnant with Sam but couldn't remember when I started using it and could find HB. I want to try with this one but worried its too soon and I will freak out! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

havent had time to update ladies, been busy with the kids. i will try to read back later today.

just wanted to shout from the rooftops that i just started my first ppaf!!!!! i am so excited to get things started :happydance: if i o'd wehen i thought i did i had a 13 day lp too, which is awesome. i know af can be messed up while bfing, but im hoping it stays pretty regular :)


----------



## lilrojo

Plan to start at 9dpo.. i know its early but i got some ics so may as well use them.. only have an 11 day lp so we shall see.. may wait till 10.. so 4-5 days.. :)

Haking i too have a doppler i used it at the end of 9 weeks i think and found the hb but its still hard and she move away so much.. lol then i could get it really good after that..


----------



## lilrojo

Great Great Great Blessed.. your body is getting back to a normal :)


----------



## HAKing

YAY Blessed, so happy your body is getting back to normal!!! :happydance:

Thanks Rojo, I am so tempted to dig mine out but know its still too early and probably won't find anything. I'm only 8+1 so maybe I'll wait till after 10 weeks...though I go to the doctors at 9+4 so I'll get to hear it then and that should calm some of my fears. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks rojo and haking. im on top of the world today!

rojo- i got my last bfp on 9dpo with an frer :thumbup:

haking- i hope you hear that hb when you do use your doppler. :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Great scan pie :) 

And thank you for all the welcomes :) <3 

I have no idea where I am in my cycle now....I have been having a lot of discharge, like slimy stuff (sorry TMI)...since my cycles are out of whack :wacko:

I think I am going to wait to test until the 16th...that would be a 35 day cycle...and I normally have had cycles between 30 days and 38 days....ahhhh so I have no idea how many DPO I am or anything. 

I wish my cycles were normal is that really too much to ask for :cry:


----------



## Pielette

That's awesome blessed! :happydance: That works out really well giving you a 13 day LP. You must be so excited to get back to baby making!

Rojo I got my BFP at 10dpo so no reason why you couldn't get something very faint at 9dpo :thumbup: Can't wait to see some lines!

Can't wait to see a pic HAKing!

Thank you so much ladies, I'm over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, so glad your scan went well! What a great picture, too! :happydance:

I have my 12 week appointment next Tuesday, and so I'm hoping that I'll get to see my little one again. I'm going to tell my new OB what the nurse said about me maybe being further along, so hopefully she'll give me an ultrasound to find out, which would be great because DH might be with me (I need him there with me in case I pass out during my blood draw, since I'll have Alia with me, so don't feel bad. I always get close to passing out when I get my blood drawn, but haven't actually done it yet). :dohh:

Blessed, woohoo for your first PP AF! :happydance: I know it's not as good as a bfp, but it means you can really get down to business, now! :winkwink: (By the way, what happened to your signature?)

Rojo, I had a super faint bfp at 7dpo, and a good line by 10 dpo. So 9 dpo sounds like a good time to start. :thumbup:

Kittey, have you had AF since you had your LO? If so, how long have your PP cylces been?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I have... November 10th and December 12


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, that's good Kittey. I was afraid that you were still waiting on your first PP AF, but it sounds like you're truly in the TTC game. :thumbup:

And Haking, I forgot that you asked me about my doppler. I used it at 7+3 weeks and thought I heard the heartbeat, and then a few times after that, for brief moments, but then when I used it a couple of days ago, I swear I could hear less going on in there than I did three weeks ago. So I just put the doppler away, since I got to see my baby at 9+6 weeks, so I know he/she is okay, and I don't want to worry myself. When it gets to the point where I can easily find the heartbeat, I'll probably pull the doppler back out again. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I agree about not wanting to worry yourself. I think I will try next Friday when I am 9+1. It has been so tempting to try before but I have this fear that since it is so hard to find at this point I will freak out when I can't find it and cause undo stress. :nope:

I swear, now that I know I'm pregnant time is dragging till next OB appointment. I'm sorta happy that we didn't find out till I was 6 weeks...especially since I knew with Sam at a little over 3 weeks so it was SUPER long wait till first appointment at 8 weeks! :haha:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I am in the TTC Game :) :) I swear I will not be testing until the 16th


----------



## lilrojo

lol i swear i wont test either.. kidding..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I swore I wouldn't test until 10dpo, and yet...somehow my pee ended up on tests on both 6dpo and 7dpo... :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL spiffy.. im testing starting at 9 :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I used OPK's the cycle we got pregnant with Gavin...and I obviously knew when I ovulated...so I took a HPT @ 10 DPO and got a positive. 

If I knew when I ovulated it would be so much easier, I started OPK's then didn't do them this cycle, so I missed a few days, plus I got sick and had to stay at Mom and Dad's for about two days....the flu hit me yucky!!! But now that I am all good to go....

I am just waiting for my AF to show up. YUCKY. When I do get her, I think I will be starting to use OPK's and see where things go. :) :) :happydance: hubby doesn't want to know when my opk is positive (so when it is I have to somehow secretly celebrate) LOL.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah hard to know when to test if you dont know when you ovulated.. we use the cbfm.. i got that after ttcc 6 cycles after my 1st miscarriage..


----------



## Duejan2012

hello ladies I just wanted to update i had my 6 week scan on the 3rd and all they saw was a gestational sac and a yolk sac. I wasnt even measuring on the screen for weeks. She said not to worrie because seeing a yolk sac is a great sign. I go back on thursday for another scan. Im scared to death. i just want everything to be ok. Im soo scared ladies..... How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, how sure are you of your ovulation date? Because it could very be that you're just not quite as far along as you thought. But like you said, to see the gestational sac in the correct place and to see the yolk present are both great signs, and I'm sure when you go back on Thursday, they'll see the fetal pole. :thumbup:

In the meantime try not to let yourself worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree.. i bet your not as far along as you originally thought.. :) dont worry keep up the faith :)

Good good.. 2ww waiting it.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffynoodles said:


> Duejan, how sure are you of your ovulation date? Because it could very be that you're just not quite as far along as you thought. But like you said, to see the gestational sac in the correct place and to see the yolk present are both great signs, and I'm sure when you go back on Thursday, they'll see the fetal pole. :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime try not to let yourself worry too much. :hugs:

well im not too sure because i had my last period on nov 22. Then i stopped my birthcontrol like dec 6 or 7 or so. So i could have ovulated late because of stopping my birthcontrol? i just dont know. Today is my birthday so i am just being lazy not doing much of anything right now. trying to relax lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hi kittie! welcome!!! hope af straightens out :flower:

spiffy- i wanted to change up my siggy, but havent decided what to put up yet:shrug: havent been on much. 

first pp af was really light. only lasted 2 days and today- the 3rd day- its just some spotting. i hear it can be like that though. i wont be using opk's or actually ttc, but i will be doing bbt so i know if i have o'ed or not. i know bfing can effect af even after it starts and i dont want to drive myself crazy thinking im late if i havent even o'ed :dohh:

duejan- i bet everything is ok and like the other ladies said you just o'ed later. :hugs:

rojo- :test: :haha: im such a pusher :happydance:

pie- when are you using your doppler???

how is everyone doing???


----------



## Pielette

I know it's really hard not to worry duejan but I'm sure it's just that you ovulated later like the other ladies have said :flower: Especially if you've only just come off birth control, it can mess your cycle around. When do you go back for a follow-up scan?

What dpo are you rojo? So exciting! 

Blessed that's great that you've had AF, even if it is light it means everything kicking back into gear :flower: I charted as well and find it so useful to pinpoint what's going on. I don't have a Doppler actually, I suspected that my paranoid brain might made things worse for me so resisted, even though I really wanted to!

Well I have had such a lovely weekend. I told my mummy friends last night and they are so excited for us, they all said they couldn't believe I was the first to go for number 2, since I'd said for ages not for a few years! And today my best girlfriends came over. I got Noah up from his nap and dressed him in a top I'd got him that says 'I'm going to be a big brother!' It actually took them a few minutes to fully comprehend it, they were absolutely shocked and I'd clearly done a very good job of keeping it under wraps! Again they are so excited! 

When they left I took a pic of Noah in his top and uploaded it to Facebook with the caption 'Baby version 2 currently under production and due for release in July 2013'. Feels amazing to not have to lie anymore, and everyone's reaction has been such joy for us :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Im 7dpo today.. well 6-7 depending on when i o'ed.. not planning to test until tuesday when i will be about 9 but could still be 8.. going off my gut of where i think i am lol.. which is 7dpo.. :)

Pie im so happy to hear telling everyone has gone so well.. 

Im still haning there.. tuesday will be here before i know it.. i hope :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry pie :blush: i must have read that too fast. trying to catch up after being off for a week


----------



## EarthMama

So I am 5-6 days away from my period but just took a pregnancy test...and I got a faint positive. I see it clearly but it's fainter then the control line. What do I make of this? Is it normal to have it be faint this far away from my period? Am I...preggo???


----------



## Duejan2012

I go for another scan on the 10th and boy it cant come soon enough!!! I had a dream last night that i went in and there was baby with a heartbeat and i was measuring a week or something ahead. That was a very good dream i hope its a good sign though. I read alot yesterday about something called a belighted ovum. I kept reading and reading that if thee is a yolk sac like in my case then it is deff NOT a belighted ovum!! So that already made me feel better. Still no symptoms.. I know i will regret this but i really want to feel something lol

Rojo I REALLY HOPE this is the month for you!! i really do. Test and keep testing lol

Pie that is soo cute how you told people with that shirt Thats a great idea i might steal that idea if you dont mind to tell my other family lol


----------



## Duejan2012

EARTHMAMA: I would count that as a positive.:happydance: Did you take is with fmu? If not try. I took a test 5 days before af with my son and got a very light positive too. Even half a line showed up. Every day it got darker and darker lol! YAY!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Ahh having very very bad cramping, I am thinking AF signs. If I had a "magical" 28 day cycle my AF would be due January 9th...so in a way it's a good thing if AF comes @ that time... :)


----------



## lilrojo

Aww hope it's af for u kitty so u can keep going!!

Earth mama def a positive

Due jan hope all is fine I do thinks your dates are off a bit! And thanks we will see lol I may test Tom but I know it's still so early so we will see


----------



## KitteyKat2010

yeah I think I may test on Wednesday, if AF isn't here. YAY!! So scared, but excited at the same time. I am so scared to have a tiny baby, plus a little guy :) but it will all be worth it in the end!!! <3


----------



## Duejan2012

kitty fingers crossed for you too!! Either a bfp or a reg af this month yay!!

Rojo i cant wait to hear keep us updated everytime!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks DueJan :) I def will..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, my pp AFs were much lighter, so that sounds normal. Mine were two days of average flow, and then two or three days of spotting.

Earthmama, I got a very faint line 7 days before my AF was due, so it's possible. If you want a second opinion, you can post a picture and we'll happily analyze it for you. :)

Pie, it sounds like you were much better at keeping your pregnancy hidden than I was! I'm glad your announcements went so well!

Rojo and Kittey, I hope this is your month!

Duejan, your next ultrasound will be here before you know it, and I'm sure everything will be fine. :flower:

Well, we did our big move yesterday, so now comes the unpacking and organizing. Ugh...I hate moving.:sleep:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yesterday I randomly take a OPK (and I haven't peed for 4 hours) when I took it, and it was a +OPK

I ovulated later than I thought, so that was maybe why I had AF cramps. :shrug: One can only guess LOL. 

I am testing on the 16th.... I will be 10 DPO :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







picture001.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

yay Kitty hope it turns to a bfp..

8 dpo for me..


----------



## blessedmomma

yay earthmama!!! :happydance:

kittie hope this is your cycle :)

rojo- :test:!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, did you test this morning??? 

DueJan, I think just as the other girls said...you probably just O'd late. I hope everything turns out okay on Thursday when you go back to the doctors. :hugs:

Blessed, glad you had your first pp AF. At least you can have somewhat of a starting point now even if they are still a bit wacky from breastfeeding. 

Pie, that was such a cute way to announce baby #2! I love it! :thumbup:

AFM, I am having a bit of a meltdown and google has become my worst enemy! :blush: Last week Thursday what little MS I did have has gone away. :shrug: I never really was sick before finding out that we were pregnant either though. I just had a bit between weeks 6.5-8. I feel worried and keep researching a missed miscarriage. I don't really have any other real reason to think this other than my tiny bit of MS is gone! I am still a bit tired and nap every afternoon and am in bed early but I just can't shake the worry! :cry: 

We go back for another scan on the 14th but I've been driving myself nuts and fear when we do go they won't find the heartbeat! :cry: I just wish I could shake this feeling and some how be reassured that everything is fine. 

Sorry for the long rant but I just needed to get it out. DH doesn't "understand" because he says I should be feeling good now and that everything is fine. And not that it couldn't be but I guess I just wanted to talk to you guys since you would understand more. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Well Haking i did test.. i think see something barely there but im def not calling it a bfp.. but im only 9dpo so should know either way in a day or 2... af is due on thursday.. as my lp is short, 11 days last month.. we will see.. 

only time will tell

as far as the worry.. i hate to say it but you def need to trust your instincts.. i knew something was wrong with my mc.. but i was bleeding too.. praying your just overly worried.. hugs sweetie


----------



## HAKing

I hope this it for you Rojo! :hugs: 

I don't really feel like something is wrong necessarily just looking for an explination for my practically gone but never really there to begin with MS! :blush: Either way, what ever is meant to happen will I just wish Monday wasn't so far away! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay rojo! cant wait to see what comes of it!:happydance:

haking- i bet everything is fine. every pregnancy is different. i usually get ms really bad. even had to go to the hospital with one and got very dehydrated. had to take medicine. with another i had it alllll 9 months- and after he was born for a while. anywho... with my last baby i didnt have it too bad. it was very short lived too. i told my dr i was a little worried and she ran bloodwork. of course he was fine, he is 10 mos old now lol. even with my 2 mc i had ms really bad. you cant base any one single pregnancy on any one sign or symptom, they are all different even with the same mom. (i think im allowed to say this from experience having been pregnant 8 times.. so far):flower: cant wait to see the u/s pic!!! :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

blessedmomma said:


> haking- i bet everything is fine. every pregnancy is different. i usually get ms really bad. even had to go to the hospital with one and got very dehydrated. had to take medicine. with another i had it alllll 9 months- and after he was born for a while. anywho... with my last baby i didnt have it too bad. it was very short lived too. i told my dr i was a little worried and she ran bloodwork. of course he was fine, he is 10 mos old now lol. even with my 2 mc i had ms really bad. you cant base any one single pregnancy on any one sign or symptom, they are all different even with the same mom. (i think im allowed to say this from experience having been pregnant 8 times.. so far):flower: cant wait to see the u/s pic!!! :hugs:

Thank you sooooo much Blessed! I do think I'm worrying for no reason at all. I just keep comparing my last pregnancy with this one and it is totally different! I never really had much MS at all! I was talking to my mom and she said that she had NONE with me and tons with my brother. She said that if she didn't _know_ she was pregnant with me she wouldn't have known! 

I am going to stop worrying and just count my blessings that I feel good and just extremely sleepy mid day and by 7:30 every night! :blush: I also think that because this pregnancy was a surprise that I don't deserve it. Stupid now that I said it out loud! 

Anyway, thanks for listening girls! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, did you take a picture of the test, we want to see it!!! :flower:

Haking, I think a lot of people rely on their MS as an indication of pregnancy, but as Blessed said, it just changes pregnancy to pregnancy. Maybe you're like your mom, and you're getting less MS because this little one is a girly! :winkwink:

Well, I have my first appointment with my new OB today, and I'm so excited! :happydance: I have a feeling that she _might_ give me an ultrasound when I tell her that the nurse said I might be farther along than I thought. I sure hope so, because my DH will be there with me, so it would be great if he got to see our little wiggler. And here's my belly shot for today (11+4 weeks) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-08 10.01.04.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, you have such a cute little bump! :flower: Did you cut your hair? I thought I remember seeing a different picture where it was longer. I hope your OB appointment goes well and get to see your little bean!


----------



## lilrojo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test86506

My tests ladies.. you can only see it really well when you invert it.. on the frer.. see what tomorrow brings..


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy good luck!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. :flower: Haking, I cut my hair a couple months ago, but just haven't posted any pictures with my face in it for awhile.

Rojo, I think I see what you mean about that FRER! I'm soooo looking forward to your test tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Aw HAKing thank you, it went exactly as I'd planned and I just loved the utter shock we got from most people!

I really understand your worry, I was worrying like crazy, I couldn't stop :blush: And there was no tangible reason for it. I just felt so scared of losing this one. But blessed is right, every pregnancy is so different, and symptoms can indicate a healthy pregnancy, and no symptoms can indicate a healthy pregnancy! When there's such a huge range of normal it's impossible to guess what's going on in there. But like rojo has said, I've heard it from so many women that they felt that something wasn't right, instinct was telling them so. It sounds to me like your instinct is telling you all is good :flower: I really hope the time until Monday flies by for you!

Ooh spiffy exciting! Will she try with the Doppler as well? Love your bump! Mine is quite pronounced now too, I really should take some pics. Last time with Noah I barely took any!

Hmm, think my eyes are letting me down on your frer rojo! Everything crossed for you for tomorrow's testing, will you use FMU?


----------



## lilrojo

thanks pie.. its okay.. :) probably.. will test fmu.. and if no af then before bed.. lol


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I am also having a hard time see it! :shrug: I can usually see them even when they are pretty faint...I can't wait to see tomorrow!

Pie, thank you for understanding. :flower: I started feeling slightly nauseous again and a little headache which makes me happy! :blush: I really do think everything is okay, I just wanna see this bean again with my own eyes! 

Tonight Sam is getting his first ever haircut! Not really much to cut but the back is getting long and it looks like he is growing a mullet! :haha: I'm pretty excited...I dunno how he is gonna do though. It is my good friend that is cutting it at our house so we don't have the stress of being at a salon with tons of people though which is nice.


----------



## PitaKat

HAKing, everything is probably fine, but I think it's normal to worry about what symptoms mean!

Rojo, I don't see anything on the picture, but it's still early!

Spiffy, your bump is so adorable! and I love your hair, so cute! I've been thinking about cutting my hair short like that. Does it take long to style?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

I posted it on the testing thread.. and getting more positives than not.. not saying they are better at seeing things though lol.. 

we will see tomorrow..


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow a bumpy already! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

rojo- i think i see it! i have seen so many bfp's i may have a permanent line in my retina though :blush:

haking- my boys get all tickled when their daddy cuts their hair. i hope he has a good experience :)

spiffy- gorgeous as usual :cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

HAKing you made me laugh with the mullet comment :haha: My DH was saying the same about Noah until I finally got him a haircut! Thankfully my best friend has recently trained as a hairdresser so job done!

Blessed I meant to say I love your new signature :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

Ok rojo, I actually went and looked at the frer again, and when I tilt my laptop screen back I do see something!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL, thanks PITA for tilting.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Oh dear, I think my nausea is back!

I feel sorta bad saying this but a really stinky customer came in to work just now and he smelled soooo bad I had to do everything to keep from throwing up! It was horrible. All day all the lovely smells are grossing me out...I think this little bean wanted to scare me a bit because now I'm feeling back to my slightly sick self! :rofl:

Careful what you wish for I suppose! :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I'm back from my appointment and I couldn't be happier with my new OB! She is awesome! She said that DD had IUGR (Intra-unterine growth restriction) which is exactly what I've been thinking, so it nice to have that confirmed, so she's having me take baby aspirin everyday until I deliver to help keep my placenta functioning, and she'll be giving me an ultrasound sometime in the third trimester to check on growth. She didn't bother witht he doppler and just gave me an ultrasound (she was already planning on it before I even told her about possibly being further along). Turns out that nurse was just making a random guess, because I measured 11+5, which is only one day from my EDD, so I'm right on track with my suspected ovulation date!

And without further ado, here's baby #2! (With his/her little legs straight up and toes touching) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-08 15.36.14.jpg
File size: 103.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilrojo

aww yay spiffy.. so cute.. :)


----------



## HAKing

So cute Spiffy, glad everything went well and you got to see your little one again! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- yay for healthy baby!!! sooo precious :cloud9: i had suspected iugr with one of mine

haking- yay your sick again :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, so happy your appointment went well. That picture is precious!


----------



## EarthMama

So here is a picture of the pregnancy test I took 3 days ago now. I haven't retested since then. I figure I'll take another one in a few days to see if the line got darker, but this is what I got 3 days ago...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/EllemyshShade/P1030670_zpsa0f1481e.jpg


----------



## EarthMama

Excuse my dirty thumbnail...I was gardening...lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Earthmama, you're definately preggo! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Earthmama, that is definitely a positive! :happydance: Congrats.


----------



## EarthMama

Thanks ladies! I've been a lurker of this thread for a long time, wondering when it would be my turn. I am feeling a bit of disbelief as I don't feel very different yet. Just a bit more tired and felt a little queasy this morning but it passed. I hope everything goes well with this pregnancy. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

yay earthmama!!!!! congrats :cloud9::yellow:


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffy OMG What a beautiful bump. You look great!!! And you ultrasound pic of you lo is just presiouse!!

Haking: I was like you when i was preg with jonathan. I had like no sypmtoms, Then some after 7 weeks but then at almost9 they went away. I heard that at 8 or 9 weeks the placenta is starting to take over (not completely as that wont happen until like 12 or 13 weeks) But that made me feel better. 

Earthmama: Deff a positive. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

Rojo: I clicked on that link but it told me the pic was removed:shrug: so i couldnt look at your test:nope: i am really hoping that this is your month!!!!!!!

afm well ultrasound tomorrow at 11:30. Still 0 symptoms but my hubby seems to experience them. (He did with jonathan too) I think he just wants to be ababy haha. What else. After my ultrasound i think we will go into town and get my son his bday present. He will be one on friday:cry::cry::cloud9: I cant believe my little baby is going to be one. I am getting kinda mad at my dh recently he keeps telling me im showing already. I keep telling him to be quiet because i am just SOOOOOOOO bloated atm. I feel like a tub of lard right now. And he isnt makeing me feel any better. Who else is EXTREMELY bloated?


----------



## HAKing

Awe, DueJan I hope your scan goes well tomorrow! :hugs: I know you're probably so anxious and nervous. Just try to stay positive. :flower:

AFM, I haven't really been too bloated but only because DH and I changed eating habits mid December to Paleo so we only eat fresh fruit, veggies, and meats. No refined sugars, carbs etc. I feel really good other than the occasional nausea from going too long without eating. I really think that is partly why I don't feel too bad. 

Although, last night I can super close to being sick! :sick: DH had to get me some fruit to eat and it helped me a bit and then I just went to bed. 

Being bloated is an early symptom for a lot of people and like the other girls said I'm sure that your O date was just off and tomorrow everything should turn out fine. 

I go on Monday and let me tell you; it can't come soon enough! I can't wait to see our bean again!!! :happydance:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Update from me: I am still not pregnant :( but I still haven't got my period yet. 

I did get a +OPK on January 6th, I for sure Ovulated January 7th....now I am just waiting for the dreaded 2WW to be over with. I will not test until I am late, so that would mean I am testing on January 22nd :happydance:


----------



## Exmxb

I think I'm going to join this group. :) I haven't gotten my IUD taken out yet, but we've decided to try again! Just three months ago, I said I wouldn't have another one for ten years. We've decided though, that it'd be better for our family (and maybe my body lol) if I just get it all over with now.


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome Exmxb :) this is a great group of women.. 

So no af yet for me.. and no positive..yet either.. im 10-11 dpo.. af due today or tomorrow.. so we will see.. no frers left so using stupid ics..


----------



## HAKing

Boo, rojo! Do you feel like AF is coming? Or have any pregnancy symptoms??? Hopefully implantation was late and you'll get your BFP in a few days. :flower:

Welcome, Exmxb! :wave:

Harley, haven't heard from you in a few days. Hope all is well :hugs:

DueJan, I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound and hopefully see pictures! :flower:

AFM, today I put on my first ever pair of maternity jeans (this pregnancy). They are kinda big and keep falling down but regular jeans are a bit too tight in the waist area and I have to leave them unbuttoned all day. I hate the in between stage! :wacko:

Only 4 more days until our OB appointment! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lilrojo

I dont really have anything either way..


----------



## HAKing

Hmm...well maybe see what happens today and tomorrow and if still nothing maybe get some more FRER and test again! :shrug: You seem to have super predictable cycles though so seems like she will either show and if not you really are pregnant!


----------



## lilrojo

YEah i do have very prictable cycles.. cept last month went to 11dpo.. lol was always 8-9.. so got longer which is a good thing.. the only thing is im crabby but im crabby pregnant too lol..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kittey, that TWW is horrid. Good luck! :thumbup:

Rojo, like Haking said, you may not have implanted until later, since it can happen any day from 6-12 dpo, with 8 dpo being the most common, I believe. But for now, we'll just wish away AF for you!

Welcome Exmxb! I joined this group before we technically started TTC, too, and now I'm almost 12 weeks with #2! It's scary thinking about having two little ones, but so exciting to think about them growing up together, and hopefully having a relationship with their sibling that some people never get the chance to have. (My brother and I are 13 months apart, so I'm speaking from experience here. :winkwink:) Also, I just wanted to point out that both our babies are the same age!

Duejan, looking forward to an update after your ultrasound today! :flower:

Haking, I'm excited for your appointment on Monday! But doesn't it kind of suck when it's on Monday? Because now you can't fully enjoy your weekend, because you're secretly wishing it away so that Monday can get here sooner. :haha:

Oh, that reminds me, so I set up my next four OB appointments in advance, because I needed later times, and so the receptionist printed me a paper with the dates on it. But at the point I was starting to feel faint from having my blood drawn, so I just quickly set the paper on a table in the waiting area and sat down. So of course when I left, I left the dang paper behind. So I had to call yesterday and ask when my appointments were, and the lady said, "Okay, let me give you those dates. Jordyn, right?" I was thinking, "Oh great, now they know me as the absent-minded pregnant woman!" :haha:


----------



## HAKing

That could be a good sign! I was SUPER crabby when I was pregnant with Sam. Before I even knew! I got mad at DH and told him to leave the house because he sent back a Netflix movie that I didn't get to watch. But any little thing he did would make me mad or just burst into tears in early pregnancy last time! Poor DH! :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah i am always super super crabby.. I have been preg 4 times.. 2 ending with kids and 2 not.. I honestly just dont know... all i can do is wait.. with my kids both pos at 10dpo.. and one mc.. was 10 the other was 14..


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, that's funny! I doubt the refer to you as the absent-minded pregnant woman! :haha: I always think I am the worst at the doctors and that they probably talk about me after I'm gone too. I'm such a baby! :blush:

That is funny what you said about wishing away the weekend because I kinda am doing that! I keep saying..."is it Monday yet?!" Everyone hates Monday and I can't wait till its here. But all my OB appointments have to be on Monday because that is my only day off during the week to go.


----------



## Pielette

Congrats on your BFP EarthMama :flower:

Duejan did you have your ultrasound? I'm clearly not on this planet, I can't work out whether you've had it or not :dohh: I've been super bloated too and still am, I can feel my lower belly becoming round and firm but still have this massive bloat on top of it. 

HAKing we eat paleo too :flower: We completely changed our diet and I lost all my baby weight, this was obviously before I got pregnant again :haha: It didn't prevent my sickness unfortunately but who knows, maybe it made things a little easier than they would have been!

Hmm rojo, like HAKing says I reckon wait another couple of days and if you've got no answer either way I think you'd get an accurate answer on a test either way. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!

Haha spiffy that made me laugh! I suspect we're all absent-minded and not with it right now though :haha: I have to write everything in my diary and on our calendar because otherwise I get mixed up!

Welcome Exmxb :flower: 

Well not much going on my end really. We've got an estate agent coming round on Saturday and we're going to put the flat back on the market, we now have a pretty important deadline to get out by! I can't stand the thought of struggling in this flat with two babies :wacko: But I'm hopeful because this particular agent did really well with our friends' flat next door and got them loads of viewings in a stagnant market, and apparently it's already picked up quite well in January. Fingers crossed!


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- my DH has saturday thru monday off every weekend so all my appointments are on mondays. i know exactly what you mean about wanting the weekend to hurry up!!!! we also have to schedule eye, dentist, and regular dr appts for mondays too. 

rojo- its still pretty early!!! :hugs::hugs:

welcome exmxb :hi: this is a great bunch of ladies :winkwink: best thread on bnb for sure!


----------



## lilrojo

hey ladies.. well im spotting.. so im sure the witch will be starting full on later or tomorrow for sure..

so im out... month 2


----------



## blessedmomma

pie and haking-how did i miss the paleo diet talk??? we are considering going on it. my sister has celiac disease. my kids are showing symptoms of it and i know its genetic so we are drastically changing their diet. i read somewhere that a paleo diet will help, but i havent researched it at all yet :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I don't have an appointment on Monday (that's Haking). :winkwink: But I actually am wishing away this weekend, because it's going to be a lot of moving things around, organizing, and work, work, work... :sleep: Also, Blessed if you need to get rid of gluten for your kids, there are still grains you can eat, like spelt and quinoa that are gluten-free, and actually a lot better for you than wheat :flower:

Rojo, sorry to hear that AF is on the way. :( I hope February is your month!

Pie, good luck with selling your flat and finding a new place to live. I've moved twice now while pregnant, and it's sooooo not fun, but I'm sure you will be very happy to have more room for your kiddos. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

rojo have you considered using natural progesterone cream during your lp? you have symptoms of low progesterone with the short lp and spotting before af starts. just a thought.


----------



## lilrojo

blessed i get put on progesterone after i get a bfp..


----------



## Pielette

Sorry to hear that rojo :hugs: Fingera crossed for February!

Thanks spiffy, I'm sure it will be a right pain to move while pregnant but I'd rather do that than move when baby is here! 

Blessed the paleo diet is great, it's so good for you. I was prone to nausea, quite frequently, and I suffered with it for years. When I changed to paleo I instantly felt better, so I suspect I have an intolerance to gluten or wheat or something. It makes me feel very 'clean' on the inside, if that makes sense. 

So basically meat, fish, veggies, fruits - I do eat dairy still which I've never checked is strictly paleo or not. The idea is to cut out refined sugar, carbs such as bread and pasta and gluten.


----------



## Pielette

Oh and we also have a cheat meal once a week, when we eat whatever we fancy. Keeps us on the wagon and keeps your metabolism fast.


----------



## HAKing

I agree, Pie. Paleo has been amazing so far for us. DH researched a lot into it and thought it would be good for both of us and we've had great results on it thus far. I've actually lost 5lbs since mind December since doing it :happydance: 

I am also being very cautious this pregnancy to not gain too much since I gained a bit too much last time and had a hard time losing it and felt super sad about it after. I also really like it because no counting calories and I can just eat as much as I want and still feel good inside. You 

You should really look into it, Blessed! :flower: I couldn't be happier to have started it.

Rojo, sorry to hear AF is on her way! Hopefully next month! :hugs:

Pie, hopefully you are able to sell you're place quickly and find something else and be settled before the baby. 

Spiffy, hopefully moving goes smoothly for you. :flower: We are debating about buying a house before August or staying at in-laws till October. So many pros and cons about both....


----------



## lilrojo

thanks ladies.. 

think i just need a mental break from here.. i have been on here for almost 2 years.. granted i had my wonderful son.. but a break i think is needed.. maybe i will have my bfp when i get back.. a cycle off :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, sorry to hear that we may not being seeing much of you for a while, but relaxing a bit helped me get both my bfps, so hopefully it does the same for you. :hugs: Remember, we're always here if you need a chat!


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i knew it was haking with the monday appt, but i looooved what you said about monday appts. its was so true of my last pregnancy. every appt i couldnt wait for the weekend to be over. it got worse at the end when my amniotic fluid was a little low. after 32 weeks i had to go in every monday for an u/s and ob appt. talk about antsy for a weekend to end! :wacko:

rojo- i hope your break helps!!! did you know you can have a chemical mc or not be able to implant if progesterone is too low??? that would happen before you could make it in to see your dr. and even before a bfp shows up! and the natural prog cream doesnt have all the side effects the synthetic stuff from the dr can cause. the synthetic prog can even cause defects in the baby. you can look up dr john lee on google for info. it was a life saver for me! hope you feel better very soon sweets! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the info ladies! i will def be googling paleo diet! we cant throw out our groceries from last pay day, so we are starting next pay day. (that's $500 in groceries for the 8 of us for 2 weeks:shock:) 

we will throw out anything remaining that has gluten in it. im already looking into what our next shopping list will have on it since it has to drastically change. who knew there was so much gluten in literally everything??!! since im still nursing mason and he is allergic to milk, eggs, and nuts i can barely eat anything as it is. the paleo diet for the whole fam sounds easy enough though and we need to eat more fruits and veggies anyways :)


----------



## HAKing

Blessed, look into a cookbook called Practical Paleo. It has meal plans and things you can and can't eat as well as a shopping list. It's by far our favorite book.


----------



## blessedmomma

HAKing said:


> Blessed, look into a cookbook called Practical Paleo. It has meal plans and things you can and can't eat as well as a shopping list. It's by far our favorite book.

thank you!!!! this sounds awesome! thats how we do our grocery list every 2 weeks. i have to plan every meal and add that to the list along with any extras like snacks, diapers (we only use cloth diapers during the day), drinks, etc. our grocery list is a chore all its own :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

just a quick update then to give kids bath lol 

Well i had my ultrasound and it went great. Bean was there with a heart beat. The heart rate was 122 witch the lady said was great for a baby so little. The baby was measuring 6 weeks so i must have ovulated a week later than thought. Its just soo weird because i got my preg test soo fast and so dark. It just seems impossible to be preg for only 2 weeks then got my bfp you know? Wierd. Anyways i will be posting a pic probly tomorrow if i have time. We are having a small party for jonathan tomorrow so i will try!!

I was curious how old is everyone here?


----------



## lilrojo

af hasnt arrived full on yet.. a small possibility of ib.. not getting my hopes up.. just wanted to update.. we will see

Im 26, dh will 27 feb 13th..


----------



## blessedmomma

praying praying praying rojo!!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I'm glad to hear that your ultrasound went so well! As for fast positives, I got my first faint positive on 7dpo, so only one week after I ovulated. So it does happen that way sometimes!

Rojo, I really hope it's IB!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

ok now i can really respond lol

rojo i really hope that it is IB that would be great!!! i will keep hoping for you!!! you are young too lol im just wondering because im 23 and having my 3rd kid lol so i was hoping i wasnt like really young lol

blessed i have never heard of that diet either but i think i might read more about it too haha:thumbup:

spiffy: i hope moving is going well for you and easy too try to relax as much as you can!!:D

Pie good luck with selling your place soon. You also please try to relax:flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh yeah, I forgot to say that I'm 24 and my DH is 28. :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

Welcome, Exmxb!

DueJan, I'm so glad you got to see your little bub's heartbeat!

I'm 24 and hubby is 34.


----------



## Pielette

So glad your ultrasound went well duejan :flower: it must have been so reassuring to see a heartbeat and that is a really good one at 6 weeks! Happy birthday to your little man as well :happydance: What are you doing exactly for his party?

Rojo that sounds intriguing, keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:

Ok now I feel a bit old haha! I turn 30 in February. We're going to throw a proper party because I've never had one and I don't care that I can't drink, I rarely drink much anyway. DH turns 32 in March.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Praying for you Rojo, when are you testing? <3 

DueJan: so glad your ultrasound went great, it is definitely always exciting to see the baby for the first time, and hear it's little heartbeat..it's the best feeling in the world :) When I was expecting Gavin I found out @ 3 weeks, 3 days. Happy birthday to little guy as well :) 

I am 23 years old, and hubby is 25 years old...I just turned 23 this past August.


----------



## HAKing

FX for you rojo! :flower:

DueJan, so happy to hear your ultrasound went well! :flower: And happy birthday to your little man! 

I'm 28 (turned in October) and DH is 27.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

update... still no af.. still spotting when i wipe and such but nothing more as of yet.. will wait the day out and see.. if nothing test in the am.. 

Im still ttc yesterday just was a very emotional day.. will pop in from time to time.. cuz i have just too many ppl i care about on here.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good, I'm glad you're not leaving for good, Rojo! We would miss you. :hugs: I know how it feels, though, when AF first shows up (or when you think she does...) and you just feel so low, you almost want to give up on TTC, because it hurts too much when it fails. But we're always here for you! And I hope, hope, hope, that this spotting turns into a bfp for you!

AFM, I'm finally 12 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- yay 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:

rojo- im so glad your sticking around :hugs: this could still be it!!! 

duejan- so happy you saw your healthy baby :cloud9:

i think im officially the oldest here... :blush: im 35, DH 38. we feel younger though... maybe its all the kids that keep us feeling that way :shrug:

anyone used vitex while bfing??? i have heard af while bfing can be wonky so im considering taking it if it doesnt stay regular since i finally got it. dont have a clue how much or when to take it though. i have had progesterone problems in the past and i heard it can help with that as well


----------



## HAKing

I'm glad you have decided to stick around, Rojo! :thumbup:

Yay for 12 weeks, Spiffy! :happydance:

Blessed, I've used Vitex but not while breastfeeding. I couldn't really tell if it helped me or not. I probably didn't take it long enough. I heard it can take 3 months to build up in your system and start working. :shrug: 

AFM, nothing really exciting going on. I'm very tired today and can't wait to take a nap during my lunch! :sleep: And it is so super cold here I just wish I was at home with Sam, snuggling on the couch with him and some hot tea! Instead I'm stuck at work. Boo!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I'm curious how cold it is there, because I know when I lived in Phoenix, I suffered from a desert-dweller's skewed perception of "really cold". It would be 55 degrees outside and I'd be wearing a big jacket and talking about how freezing it was! :haha: Now that I'm in Salt Lake, I know what cold is! It's snowing right now, and has been below 20 degrees all week. :cold:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, it is 41 right now...maybe a tiny bit warmer but my phone says 41. They are saying that this weekend is the coldest in a long time! I drove to work this morning at 6:30 and it was 30! BURRR! :cold:

I can't imagine 20 below! That is too cold for me. I am from Michigan originally and went back for Christmas and I couldn't believe how cold it was and was wondering how I ever lived there! I hate the cold. But love the snow! I love the spring/fall here but summer gets really hot June-September. I hate it! 100+!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, see, 30 degrees is legitimately cold! :haha: Oh, and it hasn't gone 20 below zero here, its just been below 20 degrees all week, sorry if the way I said that was confusing. I can't even imagine 20 below zero! :shock:

But I know what you mean, the Phoenix summers were miserable! It would get up to 120 degrees at times. I felt like I would melt when I walked out the door!


----------



## HAKing

Yes, I have very mixed feeling about being due in August! My in-laws house doesn't have central air so it can get hot and with a clingy baby I think I am going to be miserable. :nope: 

I am trying to talk DH into moving buying our own place in late June or early-mid July. I know it will be pushing it with the baby due in August but I can't imagine 2 babies in their house. We are out of bedrooms already! :dohh: We had originally planned to stay until October but getting pregnant changed my mind. All depends on what we get back for taxes....:shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, I know. My first was a spring time baby, so I was pregnant mostly through the winter, so this summer baby thing is new for me. Luckily at my in-law's house we're in the basement, so it should be pretty cool, especially because they have central air. I hope you can get moved out before you bake too much!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rojo im soo glad you are sticking around:hugs: its took my over a year to concieve my two kids i have now so i understand the waiting game.... i hope this is it for you though i really really do:flower:

blessed i havnt tried it before but i heard some good things about it. Id say give it a try and if you dont know how much just ask a pharmasist:thumbup:

spiffy im soo happy you 12 weeks!! YAY:happydance:

Haking and spiffy:

I live in colorado in the mountains and right now its snowing and windy i think the temp is about 20 but feels like -5. Its FREEZING. You should have seen me at the store this morning i was getting my sons cake and a few things to decorate. It was all blowing all over the place. I lost one of my ribbons to it too:growlmad: but hes one i dont think he minds. Its just i do haha. I was going to do baloones but its was just too windy to every try i think. 

We are just inviting my in laws and sil and family there will be about 15 people here so something small for him. His cake is thomas the train. I got my camera charging and ready to take some pics lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures! Happy birthday little Jonathan! :cake:


----------



## blessedmomma

duejan- happy birthday to your little guy :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

so here is my update:

pretty sure its not ib.. its bright red and becoming more.. so i just think af is starting off lighter.. its okay though.. i ordered more cbfm sticks and since were ttc hardcore this month hopefully it will be it.. as it would be awesome to get my bfp the week before bryce's first bday.. :) Month 2 here we come!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear that, Rojo. It sounds like AF was just breaking it to you slowly, I guess. But it sounds like you have the right attitude about it. It would be awesome if you could make a sibling for Bryce as his birthday present. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Sorry it didn't happen this month but like you said, next month you're gonna try hardcore and hopefully make it happen! That would be such a special birthday present for Bryce. :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Hello Ladies. I'm withdrawing from this thread as my husband has really screwed up our marriage. I'm staying with my parents for now, sort of a separation. I don't know what this will mean for my marriage, my family. I don't know if it can be fixed. I would really appreciate prayers. 

You are a beautiful group of women and I hope you all get your BFPs.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Pitakat! I'm so sorry to hear that. :( I really hope that whatever happened can be sorted out. But just because you're not TTC right now doesn't mean you have to leave us. We'd love to be here to support you through this trial if you need a "shoulder" to lean on. :hugs: And I will definately pray for you.


----------



## HAKing

Pitakat, I second what Spiffy said. We will be here if you ever need to chat. :flower: I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- def praying here!!! :hugs: i hope things work out. we are here no matter what :flower:

rojo- im glad your ok! ttc can be an emotional roller coaster for sure. the longest i have ttc was 5 months, the first 2 were ntnp even. it was awful! i dont know how some women can ttc for years. it would drive me crazy. my heart goes out to them for sure.


----------



## Skadi

Oh Pita, that makes me sad. I wish you well, and hope things work out.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Pita: I will definitely be praying for you :hugs: I really hope things work out for you.


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear Pita.. i too will pray for you and your family.. 

Well def not ib, af for sure.. im in a better mindset now.. as we are def ttc hardcore this month.. :). af should be gone in about 3-4 days.. cd 4 today for me.. 

School starts tomorrow.. and bryce will be 11 months on tuesday.. not much happening besides that.. lots of dtd :)

Stay tuned :)


----------



## PitaKat

Thank you so much for the support. Has anyone here dealt with infidelity? Do you think there are any threads on the subject?

I feel so cold emotionally and closed off. I think I may partly be in denial because this doesn't seem like it's my life this crisis is happening to.


----------



## Skadi

Yes Pita, but since I am still here and dealing with it, I am probably not the best person to offer you advice. You got away from the situation so I think you are one step ahead of me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita and Skadi, I'm so sorry that you're both dealing with that.:hugs: I've always thought that that might be the only thing that would ever make me think about divorce, but I think that I would still try everything I could to make it work before ending it. My experience with infidelity is on the child end, because my dad has cheated on at least two of his wives (he's been married three times since my mom passed away). One of those stepmothers cheated on my dad as well. It just such a sickening feeling to know that somebody you love so much could do something like that. Because of those experiences, I made sure I found a guy that I knew would never ever do that to me, but if I didn't grow up seeing the damage that infedity causes, I may not have even thought about all this as much as I have.

As far as advice goes, I would ask yourself three questions before you make any serious decisions:
1. Does he still love you?
2. Is he truly and deeply sorry about what he's done?
3. Do you feel like he would ever do it again?

(Also, BnB has a forum called "Home and Family Relationships" where this subject probably comes up pretty often: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/home-life-relationships/)


----------



## lilrojo

Aw ladies.. so sorry your both going through such hard times right now.. No advice here.. but spiffy's idea sounds great.. i would check there..


----------



## Pielette

Pita I'm so so sorry, and to you as well skadi. I haven't gone through infedility myself but I do think that every situation is different, reasons why, attitudes - there might be a way you can work through it but only if he's truly remorseful, and only if you have it in your heart to forgive AND forget. I think you've at least done the right thing by leaving for the time being to give yourself some space. No matter what, we are always here to listen, you don't have to leave the thread at all (if you don't want to that is, we completely respect your decision). Home life and family relationships is a great section, I've used it myself through emotional upheaval and their advice is always good. Thinking of you :hugs:

I'm glad to hear you're feeling upbeat rojo :flower: It took us four cycles this time and I did get quite down every time AF appeared, but I think it was meant to be because we conceived on Noah's birthday weekend, so maybe it's meant to be like that for you guys too!

Can't wait to see some pics duejan!

Congrats on reaching 12 weeks spiffy! I found it such a long wait to get to 12 weeks and now it's starting to feel like time is speeding up! Crazy. 

We're all good my end, the flat is going back on the market this week so things to sort out for that, plus I'm trying to enrol Noah on a couple of new groups because we don't have enough to do during the days at the moment. Got to take him back to swimming but I don't think I can enrol him until the new term.

It's snowing here! I showed it to Noah and he looked ridiculously unimpressed :haha: Of course that might be because I insisted on hat, mittens and thick coat to go out this morning and he did not like that one little bit!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, one thing that makes me really jealous of you UK ladies is all your baby groups over there. I've tried looking for baby classes and groups here, and it's sadly lacking. They have a half hour long story time at the library for kids 0-3 once a week, and that's it. Everything else is for much older kids. So Alia never really gets to interact with other kids. Although my new church ward here has a play group that meets twice a month, so that will be fun.

Rojo, it took me four cycles each time, and even though thats not a "long" time in the TTC world, it still felt like forever. Next time, I'm looking forward to NTNP, because I hope I will be a lot less stressed. And if we get to the point where we want to TTC, I will just expect it to take four months this time, since the second time around I thought that for some reason we might concieve on our first try. :dohh:

Oh, and just a funny tidbit. So I was introducing myself to people in our new ward (Mormons call their individual geographical areas "Wards", so when we moved, we moved into a new ward, even though it's exactly the same church). So I was talking to this new lady, and I told her that I'm pregnant, and she asked how I was feeling, and I said "great" and she told me that when she was pregnant, she had to be hospitilized with IVs, and I said, "Oh, did you have Hyperemesis?" And she just looked shocked, and said, "Yes...do you have a medical background?" I just laughed and said that I do a lot of research on my own time, because I was embarassed to say that I learned about it on my baby forum! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Hey girls, I'll catch up in a few hours but just got back from my OB appointment and baby looks great! Measuring 10 weeks today. We even got to see him/her waving their arms. 

I'll post a picture later too.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, that's awesome! Can't wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Haking.. 

Thanks ladies.. the support on this forum is amazing.. cd 5 so getting closer everyday


----------



## Duejan2012

Pita, and skadi i am soo sorry to hear about this:hugs: I to dont have any experience personally but my sister had it happen with her fiance. She took it hard so i really do feel for the both of you as i hated seeing my sis like that so i hate to see you lovely ladies about that. I agree with spiffy on the forum and those questions. Dont make disicians right away though. Take your space. Take time to really think about what this will really do to yourselves and for your los. And like the other ladies said we dont want you to leave this thread. We are hear to give you support about anything!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

pie i also agree with spiffy when she mentions about baby groups and stuff. There is NOTHING here where i live. The liabrary does do the same thing like reading but that is it. I wish that Natalia was able to be more interacted with kids her own age because now she is really shy and i know that it is because lack of interaction. None of my friends have kids so i dont really know anyone who does only a select few. Im afraid the same will happen to jonathan. I think we need to mention something to our present to do something about it haha

Spiffy. I know what you mean about saying you learned something on a forum. It does sound kinda funny. Its funny because i say did you know health care in the uk is free. And did you know that in the uk you can take maternity leave for close to 9 months paid. Haha and people look at me like how do you know haha

Rojo: I am happy to hear the ttc is hard core this month!!!:happydance: Keep up the work!!

Haking aww what great news to hear that the ultrasound went so well!!! That is such great news!!

Afm well i just worked the past 3 days 12 hour shift and omg am i beat. Im soo tired. Still no sypmtoms for me execpt the bloat I hope im not talking to soon but still i get nervouse i will work to hard with the type of job i have. It is very difficult my job even though i am really trying to take it easy. Its sooooooo cold right now here. atm we are like -9 degrees F. Its just freezing. Pipes are freezing my car would start i mean its rediculous lol. I just heard they my bump buddy with jonathan is ttc so i think i will tell her to join this thread. Do you ladies mine?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, of course you can invite your bump buddy. :flower: That's the thing about our little group; we have some people who have stayed consistent, but others have kind of dropped out over time, like ezbabydust and Pezkin, and some only post occasionally, like Skadi, ChezTunes, and Youngwife20, so we're always open to new people to come and spice things up. :winkwink:

Rojo, you're so close to baby-making time again! :happydance:


----------



## Chellxx

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me re-posting. I posted right back when this thread was opened and I was preggo with dd, she is 4 months now and ds 18 months and we have started to TTC again. Dh had a vasectomy reversal which can scar up and block again so our baby days could be over at any time really and I know I want at least one more so we've decided to try again now. I love that my 2 are so close in age. I'm on CD12 and the opk's are starting to get darker and I'm so excited :) I really miss being pregnant too


----------



## HAKing

Welcome back, Chellex! :flower:

Rojo, CD 5 already! Time is going by quick and I hope that this month is your month! :hugs: That really is great that you are being so positive about it. I know that TTC can get stressful and depressing see the witch every month! Hopefully she stays away this time! :flower:

Pita & Skadi, I also am so sorry to hear about your situtations! I don't have any real advice since I've never been faced with that and I'm sure having a baby involved makes it even harder. I hope things work out for the best for both of you. :hugs:

Duejan, try not to overdo it with work. I also work longs days but always take a nap on my lunch...though I'd really like to start running again but can't find the energy! :shrug: Thats good that you have no real bad symptoms though, I am so grateful for feeling well other than being tired. I asked my OB yesterday because I was kinda worried also and she said that it is a 50-50 chance of how you will feel and just because you feel good doesn't mean that anything is wrong. That kinda helped ease my mind a bit. 

Awe, Pie...snow! I love the snow although we have it pretty cold here right now and I HATE it! It is too cold to do anything but sit in the house under a blanket. I'm ready for spring...even though I wished for so long for it to cool over this is a bit extreme! :haha:

AFM, yesterday was my OB appointment and baby looked great! Baby was measuring right at 10 weeks and wiggling around like crazy! :cloud9: We will probably start telling people this week or next so that is pretty exciting for us. Yesterday DH told his brother and he just told his wife because she is having a hard time and can't get pregnant again and I didn't want her to feel like I was rubbing it in her face so we figured it would be best for her husband to tell her in case she wasn't super "supportive" at the moment! 

Also, attached is a picture of our little jellybean! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome back Chellxx! I hope you get all the kiddos you want in the time you have! :thumbup:

Haking, what a cute picture of your little jellybean! Seeing them wiggle around for the first time is pretty magical; for me it makes things feel more real than only hearing the heartbeat. 

It's been pretty darn cold here, too. Right now, it's 12 degrees (-11 C) and with the wind, feels like 0 degrees! (-18 C) Brrr! I, too, am ready for spring time, especially because we're in the in-law's basement right now, and it's so cold down there!

So, here's my weird dream of the day! I was with a group of friends and Prince William showed up! :dohh: He was showing us his awesome writing skills (according to my dream, he can apparently write with a pen and make it look exactly like a computer typed it :haha:). So then I asked him if I could take a picture with him, because I knew I had to put it up on BnB for you ladies to see. :rofl:


----------



## HAKing

Oh, Spiffy you crack me up with your dreams! ..."he wrote with a pen and make it look like a computer typed it" I couldn't stop laughing! :rofl:

I've been having some crazy dreams lately...actually some very inappropriate ones! :blush: Gotta love pregnancy hormones! :dohh:

It also does seem more real to me seeing the baby moving around in there! I can't wait for the first kicks! :cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

Aw HAKing your jellybean is looking great! So glad all is good and on track. That's a nice sweet way to break the news to your brother in law and his wife, it must be difficult when you have a situation like that going on. As far as I know nobody is having trouble conceiving in my life, but I guess you never know.

Haha spiffy yet another classic! Funny fact - Prince William almost went to my university at the same time as me but the royal family said no because it wasn't posh enough :haha:

Noah and I are going swimming tomorrow, I've signed him up for lessons again, it's been ages and I should have renewed before now :blush: I can't believe how bad it is for baby groups in your areas! It makes me very grateful for all the facilities we have.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, do you have an indoor or heated pool nearby? I can't imagine swimming right now just because it's so cold! That's so funny that your university wasn't "posh" enough for the prince! :haha: Speaking of that, I'm wondering if any of us July mommas (you, me, and Harley, I guess) will have our baby the same day as Will and Kate have theirs...


----------



## Pielette

Oh yes, indoor and heated! We have a really great sports centre round the corner and it has a lovely small teaching pool, as well as a full length one for the adults. No way I'd be going swimming outside right now! :haha: Means I have to dig my maternity swimming costume out, I don't think the old one would look too good!

I've wondered that too, especially since the rumours were that she was 8 weeks around the time I was 8 weeks. How dare she steal my thunder! :haha: I'm so excited about the royal baby, I absolutely love the royals.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, apparently she's due mid-July. I'm due July 26th, but DD came 10 days early, so who knows?


----------



## HAKing

That would be so fun if one of you three (spiffy, pie or harley) had your baby on the same day as the William and Kate! 

Pie, I'm curious to hear how Noah does with his swimming lessons! I would like to sign Sam up for some come the summer as he loves the water.


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies! sorry, i have been pretty busy :blush:

i read up but will cerainly forget some things.

sorry pita and skadi :hugs: prayed for you ladies and i think spiffy said a lot of good

welcome back chell- hope its 1st try for you!!!

i loved the dreams ladies :haha: and the prince stuff had me rolling. sorry they stole your thunder pie :lol: i had to tell DH and he was laughing too

haking- cuuuute u/s scan :cloud9:

spiffy- love the new avi :cloud9:

rojo- get that egg this month! :spermy:

duejan- i wish there was baby groups here too. and i say stuff sometimes like the uk girls on here and DH looks at me like im crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy haha that is soo funny about your dream. :haha:that would be cool though that your children would have the same birthday as a royal that would be cool to say haha

Haking what a BEAUTIFUL u/s pic you lo looks great!! I too have had some crazy dreams latly some not so appropriat either haha. You know i take jonathan swimming and he has acually learned to put his head and face under the water and he even lets go when he has his life jacket on and kinda moves. He loves the water and crys when we get out haha I think taking sam swimming would be a GREAT idea!:thumbup:

pie have you met any of the royals? I went to london one year with my choir and sang over there and at one of the places prince charles i think it was came. It was amazing to see that. I got to see changing of the guards too witch was really cool as well. I probably sound like such a forener:dohh: but it really was cool 

welcome back chellxx!!

Blessed i know what you mean about busy glad you could stop by!:flower:


----------



## HAKing

DueJan, how was Johnathan's birthday? I don't remember if you said or not...if you did sorry that I missed it! :flower:

Blessed, glad you stopped by! Weekends are busy for me always and I feel like I never come on then and have to play catch up come Monday. :dohh:

AFM, not much going on. Its still cold here but not as bad! I think tomorrow we are supposed to warm up to low 70s! :happydance: 

Do any of you girls eat sushi? We did before I got pregnant and I was too afraid to when I was pregnant with Sam but I have lots of pregnant friends that did and had no problems so DH and I are thinking about going out Friday for some...I don't see any problems with it as long as the fish isn't high in mercury :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I'll admit I've had some sushi. :blush: I just seem to love it even more when I'm pregnant. I usually tend to stick to california rolls, since there's no raw fish, but I've had raw (smoked) salmon, which, like you said, is low in mercury, so I figure the tiny amount that was in my sushi was probably fine. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Spiffy! I think as long as I am careful with what I eat I should be okay. :thumbup: I had a few California rolls when I was pregnant with Sam but nothing else. I have been craving it for the past few weeks and decided I can't take it anymore. Hopefully its just as good as it sounds! 

I love spicy tuna rolls but I know tuna is high in mercury so I guess I'll have to put that on the off limits list!


----------



## Duejan2012

heyy ladies just wanted to share some pics xx

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/007_zpscb6b2f7c.jpg[/IMG] before the party lol

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/005_zps49134bcd.jpg[/IMG]the cake

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/011_zpsb104e3ef.jpg[/IMG] candle and singing!!

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/013_zpse7a4a068.jpg[/IMG] jonathan cutting the cake

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/016_zps4d2b2c91.jpg[/IMG] eating the cake

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/018_zps5acc9397.jpg[/IMG] after the party he was soo tired he couldnt keep his eyes open lol

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/019_zps1198e5c7.jpg[/IMG] my ultrasound!!


----------



## PitaKat

HAKing, I love that picture of your little bub!

DueJan, your kiddos are so cute, and yay for your ultrasound picture!

Well if you girls don't mind, I think I'll just stick around here. This is the group that I feel I belong to, though I clearly am not NTNP or TTC anymore. 

I've been thinking about these questions:
1. Does he still love you? Yes, I'm sure he does. And I still love him. Or I love who I thought he was, the illusion he was putting up for me. 
2. Is he truly and deeply sorry about what he's done? Yes, but he didn't tell me till he basically got caught. Not by me, he told me himself because he didn't want someone else to tell me first. I never for a second thought my husband would do this to me, I wasn't suspicious at all. And I'm worried that has forever changed. 
3. Do you feel like he would ever do it again? Ah, this is a kicker of a question. I would like to say no. I would LOVE to say no. But it happened multiple times, so I'm told. And I can see now that there has been a culture of lying to cover it up. 

I'm waiting on the Lord to give me wisdom and clarity. I'm meeting with the husband today, and we'll talk, and I'm meeting with a marriage counselor tomorrow. We'll see how I feel after that, I guess. It's only been 5 days though. I want to give myself plenty of time to think things through, feel what I need to feel, so I don't act rashly.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I love the pictures! Your kiddos are adorable! :flower:

Pita, I'm glad you're sticking around. I'm also glad that you're taking time to really think this over and talk to your husband and a marriage couselor. I sincelerely hope that you and he can work things out and move past this, for your happiness and for your child, but I know what you mean about trust. Once lost, it's so hard to build again. My husband had a problem with pornography before we got married (I know some women are okay with it, but for me it was a huge no-no, because I think of it as a form of infedility...just without the other person physically present, and it's so unbelievably addicting). I told him that I wouldn't marry him until he had put it behind him, because if I ever caught him looking at it after we were married, I would find it hard to trust him like I do now. Thankfully he's never gone back to it. But when he first admitted to me that it was a problem, I seriously considered whether I could marry a man who had looked at other women like that. It hurt just to think about it. But over time, I've stopped thinking about it as much, and can now accept that it was a mistake he made in the past. I've told myself that if God can forgive and forget his sin, then so can I, especially because I know that he truly feels horrible that he ever did it.

Now, I know that this isn't the same thing that you're going through, but it's the closest I can relate, so I thought I'd just share my experience. :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

Pita, I do also think that it is smart that you are giving yourself time to think things through and not jump to something that you may regret later. I really do hope things work out for the best for you! :hugs:

Duejan, Love the pictures from the birthday and such a cute ultrasound picture! :flower:


----------



## Skadi

HAKing with Sushi, mercury isn't the biggest problem when you are pregnant, but rather bacteria. It is OK to eat at Sushi restaurants you trust - if you have eaten there before and not gotten food poisoning it is ok to even eat the raw fish and not stick to cooked foods. Just don't go too nuts. 

I think I'm near the end of my 2ww... I had some crazy cramping around what might have been O time... and then we DTDd the day after that... not sure if it was too late but this is the closest to "the right timing" that we've had in ages. Trying not to think about it though, now that I am back at work and away from Keira I feel desperate to get pregnant again just so I know I can have another year with her :) <3


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- it sounds like you are doing what you should. keep asking for wisdom and you will be led in the right direction. :hugs:

duejan- love the u/s pic! :cloud9:

skadi- i hope you are preggers!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, since having DD, I would get strong ovulation cramps, and for me they were always the day before I actually ovulated, so I'm hoping the same goes for you and that you hit O day right on! :thumbup:

Okay, so you know how we're living with the in-laws right now? Well, my FIL works from home, so his car is always here, but unfortunately it's a stick-shift, so I can't drive it, but my DH said that once a week, he'll take FIL's car to work so that I can have our car. And today's my day! So DD and I get to actually leave the house for once, so I'm going to take her shopping at a second-hand store for some new clothes (and get me some new maternity pants while I'm at it) and then we're going to meet up with DH for lunch. It's so nice to have the freedom of a car! :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

That's awesome, Spiffy! :happydance: I couldn't imagine not having a car and being stuck :shrug: I hope you have fun with your day of freedom and find lots of cute clothes for Alia! :flower:

What does your DH do for work, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

He's a system admin and Sharepoint developer for a company called O.C. Tanner (basically he's a super smart tech guy :winkwink:).


----------



## HAKing

Cool, its always fun to hear what everyone's DHs do for work. 

Mine is a general manager for Cheverlot at a company that sells seats for old classic cars. Hes really into all that though. He has a '66 Chevelle that was his first car and has redid everything on it. He basically got the job because of his car! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I bet your DH probably loves getting to work with old cars and their owners. It's always nice to hear about people who have jobs that suit them so well, since there are so many that aren't as lucky.


----------



## Pielette

Lovely to see the birthday pics duejan, and your little bean! Really glad the birthday party went well. 

I'm really glad you're sticking around Pita and I think what you're doing is very sensible, just talking and taking some time to figure out where your head is at. I really feel for you and am thinking of you, it must be tearing you apart. We're always here to listen :hugs:

Ooh classic cars HAKing, I'd probably love that myself! Spiffy my DH is also a super smart techie guy :haha: He's a senior website developer and runs a team for a media agency in London. During university when we met I moved in with him and his friends, I always affectionately referred to them as my geeks :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope your all well.. sorry been off and not commenting much.. busy with school.. :/

so af has offically gone on her way out.. cd 8 so about 10-11 days to o day.. not long.. next weekend.. :) got myself another ticker for my fresh start.. 

and my dh is a auto mechanic.. :) he was named one the best of 16 in the nation.. so we went to detroit for a few days as he was asked to come to see the chysler building out there.. :) Haking im sure you know it..


----------



## HAKing

Yay Rojo! 10 days till O day! :happydance: I hope it goes fast for you. 

I do know the Chrysler building. That is pretty neat about your husband being named 1 of 16 best auto mechanics! Did he go to school or did he just learn everything he knows from being self taught? I love that my DH knows everything about cars...never have to pay a mechanic to do a thing!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Haking.. yeah thats where we met was in college.. and he just has continued education offered for him.. did classes and all that.. I love it too.. everything is so much cheaper :)


----------



## HAKing

Ok girls, silly question but is it safe to start walking/running again? I was running 4-5 days a week before getting pregnant and then stopped when I found out I was pregnant mainly due to being so tired but I think I'm gonna start again this weekend because I'm feeling better and am itching to get back outside a bit. 

I didn't run with Sam because I literally broke my foot a few weeks before getting pregnant and couldn't and I was determined to do things different this time. I just don't wanna hurt anything. I guess I could ask my OB but she said on Monday everything looked great and baby was growing perfectly! 

Thoughts? :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yes i def think its fine to walk/run again.. just make sure to stay hydrated and if you start to feel tired to stop and rest.. :) mostly listen to your body and dont overdue it


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I think Rojo is right, just take it easy and listen to your body. As your ligaments begin to stretch you might get sharp pains if you push yourself too much, and it's reccomended not to let your heartrate go above 140 bpm, since I think thats the point when blood starts diverting away from your baby. But you'll probably know what's too much when you get started. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

As the others have said just listen to your body HAKing :thumbup: You'll know if you need to ease off a bit or take a break. I still spin once a week and train 2/3 times a week, I did the same throughout my pregnancy with Noah. I was still spinning a week before he arrived, think people expected me to give birth on a spinning bike :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Thanks girls! I figured it wasn't anything to worry about always like to hear opinions. I am gonna start walking this weekend and see how I feel.

We are gonna go out as a family for a long walk. I feel like I haven't been spending a lot of time with Sam lately since I've been so tired. So really looking forward to bonding time with my monkey! :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I can't wait for it to warm up here so that we can take Alia for walks again. She loves walks, but we haven't been able to go since November. Plus, our in-laws neighborhood is much nicer than the one we were living in, so my DH won't worry about us if we go by ourself during the day.

So yesterday, I was able to go have lunch with DH, which was so much fun, and then Alia and I went to a few stores and got her some new dresses for church and some new pants, because we always seem to be running low on pants because half of hers never seem to fit. She has long legs and a skinny waist (at least for a baby) so most of her pants are loose around the middle. We also got her a few Baby Einstein videos at the second hand store (hopefully they work). 

Do your babies like to watch TV? Mine will sit and watch a baby-oriented show for about 5 or 10 minutes max, and then gets tired of it. I read about ladies on this forum whose babies will sit and watch a 30 or 60 minute show, and wonder how that's possible. I guess it's a good thing that Alia doesn't really care for TV, but sometimes I wish she did so that I could get break now and then.


----------



## HAKing

Glad you had a good day yesterday, Spiffy. :flower:

Sam will only sit and watch tv if there is music or a kid show on and even then he will only sit for 5 minutes. We don't want him to watch too much anyway so I guess it is good but I am with you; I wish Sam would sit still for a bit longer so I could get things done. 

His cousin just got the Wii "Just Dance" game so he is all into that and Sam is trying to copy it so he is pretty interested in that lately. Its pretty cute watching him try to dance. Not so graceful! :haha:


----------



## Skadi

I don't have her sit and watch tv but I do play it in the background for noise. She now loves the music for Handy Manny, Special Agent Oso and a whole bunch of other Disney Jr shows. lol (She squeaks and dances). I will sometimes sit and watch an episode with her but she usually only half pays attention and half plays with whatever toy is around.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, ladies! I'm finally taking the time to catch up with this thread!

Pita, I'm so sorry about the situation with your husband. I can only try and imagine what it's like, and it makes me so sad to think about that happening to me and my husband. Like you said, it probably wouldn't even feel real at first. I'll be praying for you as you meet with him and the marriage counsellor (will you meet with the cousellor alone or together with your husband?). I don't have a ton of advice in this department, but I tend to be a hopeless optimist about these kinds of things, so I just want to let you know that I really do think you can work it out!

I miss all you guys. In fact, I had a dream last week that Spiffy had another girl and named her Alia as well. Except on was pronounced AWL-yah and the other was AL-ee-uh. Tee hee. :lol:

I'm loving all the ultrasound pictures! I've got my second scan booked for March 6th, so hopefully I'll have some more pictures to post then (maybe not, because I think I'll have to pay for the disc if we want pictures). Anyway, I had a check-up yesterday and everything looks (and sounds) great with baby. I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time! Hooray!

Darn royals going and stealing all the thunder from the other July babies! Bah!

Skadi, I know what you mean about wanting to get pregnant just so you can spend another year with Keira! I'm counting down the days until I can be at home with Ozzy again. I miss it more than I care to admit.

Well, I suppose that's all for now. Oh, wait. My husband is a hockey blogger (I think I may have mentioned that before, but it suits him VERY well, since he's a huge hockey fan) and we let Ozzy watch TV, although he's never all that interested in it. Like Keira, he'll stop and dance when a fun song comes on, but mostly he just ignores it. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!

haking- i agree with what everyone else said about exercise. we love a family walk around our neighborhood. its so fun on a nice day :flower: i bet your exercise will help with the pregnancy- just dont overdo like everyone said

spiffy- some of mine would watch tv all day if i let them, but others could care less. we dont really have the tv on much. we used to watch a lot of tv, but we dumped cable and its so quiet without it that when we do put it on it feels chaotic now.

harley- good to hear from you :)

great to hear what everyone's DH does for work. my hubby is a material logistic agent for a company that builds jets called bombardier learjet. he has been there i think 11-12 years something like that.


----------



## PitaKat

Harley, we both met with the counselor separately, but any further sessions would take place with both of us. The counselor validated my feelings, said it's normal to be stunned, and that infidelity happens a lot more than it should (actually used the word "common" :shock::wacko::dohh::cry::growlmad:). Said its good that Colin and I aren't living at home, so my husband can feel the consequences of his actions. 

I am beginning to feel some anger towards the situation. I don't want to be at my parents' house anymore. I love them, but it's not where I belong, its not my home, where I've spent the last 4 years of my life. And I can't go back home right now. And it's his fault. And that makes me mad.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haley that dream is hilarious! :rofl: If I had to say what gender I'm leaning towards, I would say girl, but I don't think we'll be calling her Alia (but the funny part is that about a week ago, DH and I were joking about naming all our future girls Alia II, Alia III, Alia IV, etc!) :haha: Have you been eavesdropping on our conversations? :winkwink:

That's exciting that you have the date for your next ultrasound! My 20 week ultrasound will be right around then, too, since I'll be 20 weeks on March 8th. That'd be cool if we had them on the same day!

It's interesting to hear what everyone's husband does for work. No two doing the same thing (although mine and Pie's could definately have some good "geek-talk" :haha:).

Blessed, I haven't had cable for 9 years, and I've never missed it. Most of the shows nowadays are just trash anyway. When we want to watch something, we usually just watch one of our movies, or something off Netflix. :thumbup:

Pita, I think the emotions that you're going through are completely normal. I think I'd probably be pretty angry, too, once I got over the shock. I hope that seeing the marriage counselor helps you and your husband. Maybe having an outside source talk some sense into your husband will help him truly understand what he's done, and what he'll need to do to make it right.

AFM, I've been so cranky these last few days, mostly at DH. I haven't been getting enough sleep, and it seems like every little thing he does just annoys me. Thankfully Sunday is the day that I get to sleep in for a bit while DH takes care of Alia, so hopefully that extra sleep will help. :sleep:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope your all doing well... :)

not much new here.. waiting now to ovulate again.. getting bryce's cake ordered next week.. cant believe it..


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- :hugs: i cant even begin to imagine what your going through. 

spiffy- i hope you get a good sleep in! you need rest to grow that munchkin. :sleep:

we have all been sick around here and i thought it was bad colds. im starting to think its strep throat :(


----------



## PitaKat

My LO will watch children's TV shows for only a few minutes. However, if I turn on a spanish children's song for him on Youtube, he pays attention! Funny how Sesame Street won't hold his attention, but a song about the months in a year sung in spanish will :haha:

Spiffy, is there any particular reason why you're learning towards thinking baby is a girl?

blessed, I hope you guys don't have strep throat, what a crummy illness to have! :wacko:

My husband came and visited us today at my parent's house. We talked and he helped me make dinner and it was comfortable. I can see that if I were still living at home, we could so easily fall back into our routine, same ol' same ol', without dealing with his issues. However, I'm not really feeling anything towards him right now. Not anger or love or anything. I feel like all I can do is accept this, but it scares me that I'm not feeling hardly any emotion. I'm like most women, a little emotional, ya know? Or at least, I used to be. Now I'm just sad. And I'm so tired :( I told him that if I stayed with him, I don't think I would want to have more children with him. I always thought that we'd have several kids, and adopt too. But I don't think I could bring more children into our family because it'd always be in the back of my mind that he could do this again and I'd divorce him then and there, and more children would be raised in a broken home. He told me that my feelings could change. I said yeah, but that's how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Chellxx

Pita - im sorry to hear your situation, you sound pike you are a remarkably strong woman, i dont know what i would do in your place, i hope it all works out for you and you are back home soon.

Lilrojo - im waiting to O to, both dd and dh have this viral infection atm so finding time to bd is a struggle but im hoping their antibiotics kick in soon so we can get some sleep and time to bd in time before i do O which should be next week (if i can read these damn opks properly)

My ds has a few fav tv shows like mr tumble and mr bloom which we let him watch for an hour in morning, at lunch and he watches the bedtime hour on cbeebies. He would watch tv all day if i let him although he does go off to play and only comes back for the songs. 

We started potty training on thursday and so far so good, when we have nappy free time he will use the potty, i just wish he'd learn to get off it without kicking it over my carpet lol it doesnt matter how quick i am i never seem to get there in time lol

My dh is a tattooist so a bit different to others dhs lol we had a shop when we were down south and plan to open one up here once we are established here so for now he works in security


----------



## lilrojo

Got my high on the cbfm.. so maybe things will happen sooner than later.. one can hope :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling that way. I wonder if maybe you're dealing with a little depression. When I get depressed, I tend to feel empty like that, as if all emotions had been sucked out of me. I hope that things really turn around and that someday your little boy can have a sibling.

As for why I think this baby might be a girl, the only thing I'm basing that off if it is that this pregnancy has been almost exactly like my pregnancy with DD. I know that doesn't really mean much, but that's all I have to go off of right now.

Blessed, I really hope you and your family don't have strep throat. I've never had it before, but I've heard how nasty it can be. :(

Chell and Rojo, good luck with ovulation this cycle! I'll be cheering those spermies on! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, are you hoping for another girl? I always thought it'd be great to have two kiddos of the same gender in a row because you can re-use all the same clothes and whatnot! :D

You could be right about the depression. I've been crying almost every day, but just for a few minutes. And I'm always tired, which I'm sure makes it worse >.< Colin hasn't been sleeping well lately. We still co sleep, and he's been waking up a lot, which wakes me up. But I'm getting out of the house tomorrow, going to go visit a friend and my brother, maybe go out to eat. I'm looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's funny, because I'd be totally happy with either gender, but I guess I am kind of hoping for another girl since they'll be so close in age. I just think it would be nice for the girls to be able to play all those fun little girly games together that I never played much growing up, since I had all brothers. But of course it would be great to have a boy and know for sure that I'll have both genders and that DH will have a son (he has two uncles that have had 6 girls and no boys!).

Pita, I really do think that you're probably going through a little depression, which is totally understandable. Feeling a lack of emotions, feeling like you have no energy, and crying are all common symptoms (these are the main ones that I experience). I'm sorry that on top of all this, Colin hasn't been sleeping well. :( However, I think that getting out of the house and spending time with friends will really help! :)

AFM, Alia woke up crying pretty hard last night, and I thought, maybe it's teething? But then I brushed it off, since she has been fine the last couple nights. Well, sure enough, one of her bottom teeth has broken through! :dohh: This makes tooth number 5, and upon closer inspection of her gums, I think we've got a few more getting really close!


----------



## blessedmomma

pita- im glad your getting out and have some plans. it will do you good. im praying for you hun! i hope the depression goes away and colin sleeps better :hugs:

spiffy- mason does the same. he will be fine then have a bad night and i notice a new tooth in the morning. he got his 1st one christmas eve and now has 3, there might be 4 but he wont let me feel around- must be sore.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, forget what I said earlier. Alia has TWO teeth breaking through the skin! I just noticed that she has one on top as well. Poor little girl. It'll be nice when they're all in and done.

Blessed, that's crazy that Mason's have all started to come in so suddenly!


----------



## Duejan2012

oh the teething i remember around 11 month jonathan got his 7th and 8th tooth lol. Two on the bottom. THank goodness he does ok so far with the teething lol

Spiffy i know what you mean about wanting the same gender. I kinda did when jonathan was born but now that i have a boy i really want another one so that they can play together. My daughter will always have my niece to play with as they are just a year apart too.

How is everyone doing. Im sorry i havnt been on in quiet some time. Just been soo busy. I have been thinking alot about being a sahm. Ladies i need some advice. How do you ladies do it? how do you have enough money to support your family? Do you really like being a sahm?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I love being a SAHM! It's kind of tight money-wise sometimes, but we figured that we'd be spending my whole pay check on child care if I worked anyways, so we never regret that aspect of it. I love being able to be with my little girl everyday and see all of her "firsts". Plus, even though she can be clingy, it's amazing to know how much she loves me and how attached she is to me because we get to be together all day long. I don't find it too difficult, honestly, but then again, I only have one right now. Talk to me after July! :haha: But that's the thing, no matter how difficult it was, I think the positives would always outweigh the negatives for me. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- my boys have all been that way with teeth. it takes forever for them to get one then they get 2-3 at a time. :wacko:

duejan- i wouldnt have it any other way. i agree with spiffy completely. i love being a sahm. i had a career for years and it didnt measure anywhere near the joy i have being here with my kids. i agree too about the money. yes, you live on one income- but when i worked we were more likely to eat out which is expensive. also the child care here is outrageous. you dont have to keep 2 cars filled with gas for work. it actually costed us more for me to work when we added things up. when i first decided to stay home i babysat some other kids for extra money. maybe you could do something like that or something else from home?


----------



## Duejan2012

blessed i was really thinking about doing this. My mom babysat until we all started school. idk maybe. How do you go about becoming a certified babysitter? did you like babysitting?


----------



## blessedmomma

Duejan2012 said:


> blessed i was really thinking about doing this. My mom babysat until we all started school. idk maybe. How do you go about becoming a certified babysitter? did you like babysitting?

i think you have to look into the rules of the state you live in. when i did it i only watched my sisters kids, so it wasnt like i had a daycare or anything. and for a short time my step sisters son. i lived next door to my sister at the time so that made things easier. i really liked it, but when i was pregnant with my 5th we moved and bought a house and my sis moved across town from us and also bought a house. now that im home schooling the older 3 and keeping the younger 3 busy im not sure i could do it. it was really fun at the time though and i wouldnt trade my experience for anything. my kids are really close to their cousins who i watched. i imagine they would have been close to any kids we would have watched too just by spending so much time together.


----------



## Duejan2012

i really wish i could do something like that even if i just watched like 2 or three kids. You know if i watched just like 2 5 days a week at 30$ dollors a dayper child (this is what i pay now, then it would be like $300 a week so 600 every 2. How nice would that be?


----------



## Duejan2012

pita i think that getting out of the house and getting your mind off of things would be GREAT!!! i think that will help out alot. xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Please forgive me for going AWOL... I've just been chasing Elsa about most of the days :haha: Here isn't overly baby-proof, and there's still no sign of our own place yet, boohoo! So yep, she's crawling... BOY, is she crawling!! She also had a tooth for Christmas, I'm not sure if I forgot to mention it here. We checked Christmas Eve, nothing. Boxing Day, there it was! She has another one now too, but they're still not all the way through yet though. It's the bottom 2 front ones she has. :cloud9:

Oh, and we've had some snow here! :) We live by the sea so we NEVER get snow, last snow that stuck was 2 years ago! Elsa loooved it. We didn't have a sled so we took my mom's plastic washing basket, put a bin liner in it so the snow wouldn't get inside and a nice blanket and sat her in that! Great idea on my part because she had so much fun!!

So this is just a quick update to let you ladies know I do still think of you... There just isn't enough time in the day and I'm back to the whole tiredness bit again. Come Thursday, I'll have *SIX WEEKS* until my C-section date. We'll be running through a "birth plan" soon, which will just be a recap of what the procedure is. My MW said she's sure nothing much has changed in almost 10 months... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







snowday.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Hi girls, looks like I've missed a lot! :wacko: 

DueJan, I stayed home with Sam until he was 9 months old and it had its good and bad about it. It was hard for us on one income but it was so nice to spend all day with him. We also lived in another state and we could afford it but now that we have moved and want to buy a second house we need the extra money and we can also do a lot more (vacations, buy Sam nice things, etc.) with the extra money so its got has good and bad about it! But I say that if you could swing it and be a SAHM go for it! :thumbup:

Chez, I can't believe you only have 6 weeks left! That is crazy but I bet you're super excited! :happydance:

Rojo, that would be awesome if you O'd early! Keep up the BDing! :thumbup:

Pita, I hope that your depression goes away and I also think getting out of the house a bit will be good for you. :hugs:

AFM, this weekend was so nice! We went for walk on Saturday and took Sam to the park to run around a bit. He loved it! We also went on Sunday and played outside a lot with him as the weather is so much nicer here now and its near impossible to keep that kid inside now! He stands at the back door to go out until someone will take him! :haha:

He had a doctors appointment yesterday which went pretty well. He is 25lbs and 30 inches tall. I dunno where that puts him as far as percentiles but I do remember the doctor telling me they should triple their birth weight by 12 months so he is close.

It was so nice to spend a lot of time with him this weekend as a family! Seems like every weekend we always have plans and this was the first one in a long time that we didn't so it was perfect! 

I am also back to walking everyday again so that makes me happy! :happydance: I am trying to be super careful to not gain too much with this pregnancy as I gained WAY too much with Sam! :cry: How much have you girls gained so far if you don't mind me asking? I really want to attempt a VBAC so staying active and not gaining a lot is also crucial!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chez, it's great to see an update from you! I'm glad that everything is going well and that Elsa enjoyed the snow so much. And congrats to her for learning how to crawl! Alia still hasn't made any attempt towards that, although she's cruising pretty well these days. And only 6 more weeks??? Dexter will be here before you know it! :)

Haking, I am so jealous! It's 6 degrees outside right now, and I am sooooo ready for warm weather! I can't wait to take Alia to the park, since the last time we went, she loved the swings. And way to go for getting back to walking every day. That's another reason I'm looking forward to warm weather. My DH got me a bike for Christmas, so I'm excited to go ride it, and hopefully resist gaining as much weight. So far in this pregnancy, I've gained about 7 pounds, but with Alia I gained 40 by the end! I definately want to gain less this time, especially since I know how hard baby weight is to lose now. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, Ah yes...baby weight is so hard to lose! I gained...gasp...58lbs with Sam (but did have a lot of fluid) and finally lost by the time he was 10 months. It was horrible and I was so mad at myself for gaining so much. :cry: I can't make that mistake twice.

So far I've actually lost weight. But today when I stepped on the scale it says that I've gained 1lb since the day I found out I was pregnant. I had gained from the holidays but lost that but now am up 1. 

I hope your weather warms up soon so you can go ride your bike and take Alia to the park again! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Only 1 lb since getting pregnant? Thats amazing! If you stay on that track, you should be totally fine this time around!

Unfortunately for me, I still hadn't lost the last 8 lbs of baby weight with Alia when I got pregnant again, so I'm actually 15 lbs up from my pre-pregnancy weight now. Buts its just hard for me to exercise when its cold, because I'd much rather go for a walk or a bike ride outside. So send us some warm weather vibes!!! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Spiffy! Its just gonna take a lot of being strict and not eating all the ice cream in the world come summer! :blush:

When does it usually start to warm up for you guys? It will probably get cold here once more and then stay warm. But usually by March its warm! :thumbup:


----------



## PitaKat

Goodness Chez, only 6 more weeks??? Where has the time gone?!

Spiffy, it was 6 degrees last night, so I'll send some warm-weather vibes, but don't know if they'll work!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Pita. :haha:

Haking, last year it didn't start to get warm until the end of May. :shock: But that was a little unusual, so I hope this year is a bit nicer to me. :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry its so cold spiffy! its between 40's and 50's here. not too bad. i like the cold though so im enjoying it. i do miss sending the kids outside to play and going for our walks. 

chez- 6 weeks!!!!!!! dexter is coming so fast :D cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## lilrojo

BRRRR cold here too Spiffy.. was -2 yesterday without windchill factored in..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes, Rojo! I'm sorry you're dealing with cold weather too! :(

Well, I just put Alia down for a nap and then decided to go check on little baby. I haven't used my doppler since 10 weeks, since I was having a hard time finding the heartbeat, so I thought I'd just wait until I was a little further along before trying again. Well, I found it right away this time! His or her little heart was beating away at about 160-ish beats per minute (kind of hard to count beats when they're going that fast!) :flower:

Also, here's a video I just took of my goofy little Alia. :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_1pJhpe-IE


----------



## blessedmomma

alia is sooo precious!!!! :cloud9: look at her standing up so big. mason tries to hop when i stand him up and will barely hang on to the side of the couch if i prop him lol


----------



## Duejan2012

chez omg only 6 weeks YAY!!!

haking: our boys are the same size almost at jonathans 12 month appontment he was 30 inch but 22lbs yay!!! i dont know what percentile that is either but must be pretty average. I am jelouse that you got to take him to the park lol

Spiffy what a GREAT video of your dd. She is soo preciouse. I LOVE her expressions lol. 

rojo omg that is freezing!! thats what it has been last week but now its about 30-40 here.

blessed that is soo funny about mason hopping i can just imagine it haha

afm well ladies i wanted to say too that so far i have lost 5 lbs since being pregnant. I had 5 lbs left to lose from jonathan before getting pregnant again so now i am the exact same weight i was when i got pregnant with him. I gained 22 lbs with him. haking kinda like you mentioned i gained 60lbs with natalia and took alot of stretch marks and stretched belly from it. I swore with my son i wouldnt. And you know what i did what i wanted. I felt great and beautiful as for when i was preg with my daughter i felt like a fat tub of lard lol. I am saying i will not gain to much this time either but who knows.

Also no symptoms yet. Nothing nada im getting really really worried. I thought for sure something would be here but nothing. I really hope they can find the heart beat at my nexxt apointment. I will be 9-10 weeks. With my other two they found it by 8 weeks. So i am going to be devistated if they dont find it... oh joy the worries of pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, that's so funny about Mason hopping around. As for Alia, she may have no desire to crawl, but she does cruise around the furniture pretty well these days, so that's exciting. :flower:

Duejan, don't stress about symptoms! I've had very few symptoms in either pregnancy. In fact, if I weren't in tune with my body, I would have no clue I was even pregnant until my bump started showing. I sure your little bean is doing just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, that's such a cute video of your DD. :flower: Alia may just skip right over crawling and start walking. I have a friend and her DS did that. :thumbup:

DueJan, yay I'm glad Johnathan is close in size to Sam. I think it is pretty average. I'm not worried at all...as long as he is hitting his milestones and growing I'm happy! I'm also glad to hear that I'm not the only one that felt horrible and gained too much first pregnancy! I just thought "I'll lose it all right after I have him...no problem" ha, boy was I wrong! :blush: 

And don't worry about symptoms DueJan. I've also had very few and just feel super thankful! I'm sure everything is perfect. :hugs:

I'm so sorry so many of you girls are having such cold weather! :growlmad: I really am thankful for the nice weather we have been having lately! 

AFM, I have an appointment with the nurse today. Nothing too terribly exciting just fill out intake papers...schedule anatomy ultrasound and decide about doing genetic testing...did any of you girls do genetic testing? I can't decide. I didn't with Sam but now I'm kinda considering it thinking I dunno how lucky I can be again! :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, when it came to genetic testing, the nurse told me that if I have no family history of genetic disorders, and because I'm not classified as "advanced maternal age", then it's extemely unlikely that baby will have any. Plus, I wouldn't terminate my pregnancy if I found out about a genetic disorder, so I figure whats the point? :shrug:

And I think you're probably right. I think Alia will probably walk before she crawls. All evidence seems to point that way.

Okay, so I don't want to jinx anything by saying it, but Alia has slept through the night without waking up to eat two nights in a row now! :happydance: We'll see how long this lasts! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Yay Alia!!! :happydance: :thumbup: That is awesome, 2 nights in a row is great! Sam has been sleeping so much better too. We put him to bed earlier (8pm) instead of 8:45 and he sleeps all night till 7am. I think because he isn't overtired it is better for him. I don't wanna jinx it either but its so exciting when they sleep thru! :thumbup:

I do agree about the testing...I know I'm not of advanced maternal age and no history in our family. I am just gonna ask the nurse what she thinks and go from there. We have friends that had a little boy born with Downs Syndrome and they had no history. Both young (younger than DH and I) and still had it. Scary!


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, been really busy. 

Chez I absolutely cannot believe you only have six weeks to go! That's crazy! Where did the time go? How are you feeling? 

It's freezing for us too spiffy. We've had snow on and off for about a week. It snowed on the weekend, so much it looked like a cake outside. We took Noah out in it but he really took no notice of it :haha: I'm assuming he'll like snow more in about a year! Alia is just so cute! Glad to hear you're finding bubs' heartbeat easily. And that's awesome about her sleeping through! Fingers crossed it will continue :happydance:

The worry never ends does it duejan? I know you've heard it before but no symptoms isn't necessarily a problem. When is your next appointment? 

HAKing what kind of genetic testing is available? We only have one thing they do over here, which is downs syndrome risk. They do the nuchal measurement from the back of the neck, taken during the scan, and then a blood test looking for certain markers in the blood. Then it comes back with a risk factor. I do it each time, not because I would want to terminate or anything like that, I just like to be prepared and know what I'm potentially facing. That said it can create more worry than is necessary. My risk this time came back ridiculously low, so I'm grateful.

Well as for me, all is good. Noah is finally starting to walk properly! He looks so pleased with himself when he does it and looks round at me waiting for me to clap him :haha: I am getting bigger, but have only gained a couple of pounds so far so I'm pleased. I suspect that strangers are wondering if I'm pregnant or just didn't lose the baby weight :haha: I think I look pregnant rather than fat, I did lose it all before baby number 2 was made, but I know how hard it must be to guess!

We started a new dance class this morning and we have swimming on Wednesday afternoons so I feel shattered. Zzzz...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Im closing in on o day finally... :) sex drive is def up too so thats helping.. 

Hope your all well.. 

Haking we never did the genetic testing.. didnt figure i needed to worry but im thinking of doing it this time.. I have never seen my baby at 12 weeks.. and this will prob be our last.. so i just want the us part of it..


----------



## HAKing

Pie, they test for Downs, Trisomy 18, 13, Neural Tube Defects, Abdominal wall defects and Smith-Lemli-Opitz syndrome. But I think the big one is Down Syndrome. I do agree with Rojo, seeing baby at 12 weeks would be neat as I've never seen with Sam so just to get an extra US would be neat. I don't think I have another one until 16 weeks...maybe even 18! :shrug:

Rojo, glad O is on its way! And sex drive is up so that should make things for fun/easier! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Haking...

I feel like ya all are so far ahead of me now lol


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy: Nah, though it does seem like we are a bit spread out. I have a good feeling about you this month! :thumbup: 

Pie, I was looking today; can't believe you're already 15 weeks! Time sure flies!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, you'll be where we are in no time. And you're only on your second month, so don't feel too discouraged. :hugs: We're all crossing our fingers and praying for you this month! :thumbup:

Pie, glad to hear that everything is going well for you. I know what you mean about that awkward "Is she pregnant or not?" phase with strangers. I think I'm there, too. My husband says I look obviously pregnant, but I don't think most people can tell for sure.


----------



## lalila0007

Hello ladies - its so good to see that you are (mostly) all doing so well. I had to go MIA for a while because it was getting really hard for me to see all the wonderful BFP's and still not have one for myself. Selfish, I know, but hey, at least I'm honest. Then we had a death in the family at Christmas and then the holidays...just one thing after another. 

We're still NTNP and I would really like to call it TTC but not sure how to really try other than NTNP. AF is very irregular and I've figured out that my cycles are running about 40 days. No idea if I ovulate or not. We had to use Clomid to make me ovulate so we could have Lilli. We haven't decided when or if we're going to go that route again. 

I've missed reading up on everyone! I still don't have a lot of time these days but I'll be trying to keep up and watch out for those new babies! :)


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, that's a great little video, Very cute! I've always been pretty good about taking lots of pictures and some videos of Colin, but I forgot my camera when I left for my parents' house, so now I'm feeling like I'm getting behind on capturing the memories!

HAKing, we didn't do genetic testing. We didn't meet the risk factors, and we wouldn't have terminated anyway, so we skipped it.


----------



## Duejan2012

haking: you know i havnt done it with any of my two and i wont this time either. I dont see the point either. I guess it would be nice to know in advance if something was going on but it would change anything in the world. So no we wont :thumbup:

spiffy: omg that is great news and alia sleeping through the night YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: I hope she keeps it up!! for her sake and yoours lol xx

pie: That is great news about noah walking properly!!! And yes i know what you mean about the middles stage too when people are not sure pregnant or chubby lol

rojo: i would get started bding now lol just a few days to go. Maybe try every other day lol. I am praying for you and feel this will be a good month. Like spiffy said try not to stress to much as this is only your second month. We are all here for you all through out the adventure!! 

lali: hello there!! haha dont worrie i know how hard it could be with everyone getting their bfps but you. I really hope a bfp for you soon!! :hugs:

pita go out and buy a disposable camera lol old school i know but you dont want to miss anything that colin does or accomplishes lol. Does your mom have a camera?

afm: Well ladies guess what!! i found the heartbeat with my doppler. It sure took a while but omg there it was thump thump thump beating at 165 bpm. Now im positive that im further then they think. I was think the lady that did my ultrasound even said that she wasnt sure if it was measured correctly because it was soo small lol. (She had just gotton a new machine) Then i have been thinking that when i got my bfp i would have been like 6 dpo according to when they said i ovulated. Its just impossible you know. i just think my baby was a late bloomer


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lalila, glad to hear an update from you. I know how hard it is to watch everyone else getting what you want so desperately. But it will happen, it juts might take some time...or clomid. :winkwink:

Pita, does your phone have a camera? I take all of my pictures and videos with my phone. It's just nice because it's always handy. :flower:

Duejan, that would be exciting to find out that you were further along. My nurse thought I was, but it turns out that baby is measuring right where he/she should be. But I was totally convinced that I was further along because of how fast my tummy popped out! I guess I'll just be one of those ladies that can never hide a pregnancy past 8 weeks. :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

honestly spiffy i think so you know accoring to my lmp i should be like 9 weeks instead of 8. I already explained about my test results. and i mean my test were like positive line showing up before control line. There was no faint positive. So it just doesnt make sense lol. I am going to mention it to my doc and see what he says. I havnt had a appointment with him yet my next one is on the 31st so we will see what he says.


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. 

we have been dtd lol.. my libido is up.. so we actually dtd the last two nights in a row.. and im thinking we may tonight too.. i just cant help myself.. so i know o day is approaching .. ;)


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, 3 nights in a row! :blush: That's awesome! :thumbup: I really hope O day is approaching quickly for you.

Duejan, that would be awesome if you are a bit further along than they originally thought. I was a bit further along then they said at my first ultrasound by 4 days. And, that is awesome you were able to find the heartbeat already at home. :thumbup: I found this baby's at home at 9+5. Best sound EVER! :cloud9:

Lalia, glad to hear from you. I hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:

Pita, I also think you should get a disposable camera to capture those moments! I love having my phone on me because it is so easy to take a quick picture of Sam when I want. 

AFM, I had my appointment today with the nurse and talked to her about my fears about genetic testing and decided to go ahead and do it. I am really glad that I did just to put my mind at ease. The nurse said that my risk factors are low and it will most likely come back negative but still helps me rest easier doing it. So, I had my blood draw after that along with routine stuff and then go on Monday for an exam where they will measure me, listen to heartbeat and then go for a second appointment to have the NT ultrasound. I mostly excited to see baby again! :happydance: And gender/anatomy scan is scheduled March 18th! Praying for pink!


----------



## Duejan2012

wow rojo thats great lol

haking: I think its good that you are doing the test just to put your mind at ease. LIke the nurse said it wont hurt anything xx Wow i wish that i got a scan at 12 week but i dont get another until 20 ugg. Make sure you post a pic lol. Wow march until your gender scan its going to come beore you know it. I too will pray pink for you. Let me ask How has your symptoms been compared to sams pregnancy?


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Duejan. 

This pregnancy has been a complete 180 from what I had with Sam. With him I was sick 24/7 until 16 weeks. :sick: And this time I have little to no nausea! :happydance: also, with Sam I craved meat! Any and all kinds and carbs. Now I can only stomach fresh fruit and salads. 

I know they say all pregnancies are different but based on how I'm feeling compared to with Sam I am saying this one is a girl! :thumbup:

Do you have a preference with what you have since you already have 1 of each?


----------



## Duejan2012

haha well i have a theory weather anyone want to believe me or not but i say what ever pregnancy symptoms you had with your first no matter if it was a boy or a girl if your second is completely different they you will have the opposite sex then your first. So for you i will say girl lol. When i was pregnant with natalia i was sick gained weight craved sweets skin looked bad etc and with my son no nausea as long as i ate, hair and skin looked great didnt gain to much weight craved salty and now i have my boy.

This time i feel my pregnancy is the same like my sons. I really do want another boy too although i would be happy with another girl. I sometimes think maybe i dont wanna find out since i already have one of each but im not sure lol. But i hope boy so send boy vibes my way lol


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I will definitely send boy vibes your way! :thumbup: I do think that it would be fun to leave it a mystery but I know that personally I couldn't do that. I am waaayyy too impatient! :haha:

I feel exactly how my mom did when she was pregnant with me and felt the same as when I was pregnant with Sam as she did with my brother so that is helping me keep the hope up that its a girl! I'll be happy either way but we really would love one of each!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL why is 3 nights is a row a big deal ;)

so yeah 3 nights and in row and i still havent had enough.. seriously whats going on.. though i think tonight will be a break night.. and back at it tomorrow lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, sending :blue: vibes!

Haking, sending :pink: vibes!

Haking, if its going to help reassure you, then I'm glad you're going forward with the genetic testing. Plus, it will be great to see your little bean again! I'm so glad that my OB just gave me a 12 week ultrasound for no reason. Of course, now that she spoiled me, I'm kind of hoping I'll get another "unscheduled" ultrasound. :haha:

Duejan, if your theory is correct, then it means I'm having another girl, because this pregnancy is pretty much exactly like my first. But I would be okay with another girl. :)

Rojo, thats so funny. DH and I pretty much had sex everyday until Alia was born! I hope all this sex-drive is a good sign! :winkwink:

Well, third night in a row of Alia sleeping through! Unfortunately, since she's not waking up to eat, it means she's up at 6 am! :shock: That's too early for me! So we might try to push her bedtime back a little and see if we can get her to sleep a little later in the morning. :sleep:

Oh, and today is my day with the car, but we're having "ice rain" right now so it might be too dangerous to actually go anywhere. :(


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Spiffy. I just figured it would be best to do it and stop wondering "what if?" Plus the nurse was awesome and explained everything and make it easier for me to understand. And I'll get another sneak peak of the bean! :cloud9:

When is your next appointment, Spiffy? We are having yucky weather here too. Its been raining this morning and people in California always forget how to drive when the littlest bit of rain comes down. :dohh:

Rojo, wow 3 nights in a row! :thumbup: That's awesome, sounds like you're covering your bases this month! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My next appointment is two weeks from today, and it will be my 16 week appointment. And as for the bad drivers, I know what you mean. In Phoenix, nobody knew how to drive in rain either. :dohh:

So here's my last first trimester bump shot, since tomorrow I'm 14 weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

Aww spiffy you look GREAT!!!!

Its just so damn cold here.. im tired of it.. 

Def covering our bases.. should o in the next few days so may as well do it while i want to lol ;)


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Spiffy you look so cute! :flower: I love you little bump. I am starting to get one also. I'll post one next week for 12 weeks! :thumbup: Also, congrats on 2nd tri! :thumbup:


----------



## akblaze

Hi ladies!! Congrats on the BFP's and bumps!!!
A question for all of you! 
DH and I are thinking more about TTC, our daughter is 6 months old now. However I am exclusively breastfeeding (along with solids once a day about 5 days a week) and haven't gotten ppaf yet. I know that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant however we got pregnant with Scarlett with Clomid because I have an elevated testosterone level and don't ovulate on my own. Scarlett has night weaned herself and eats 5-6 times a day for about 5-15 minutes each time. I've been checking my cervix every day and it's very low and very closed with white sticky, far from fertile, cm. Do you ladies have any tips for us? I have been reading up on vitex (chasteberry) and vitamin b6 to get cycles going while breastfeeding but any advice would be welcome! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Rojo!

I know, I'm so sick of the cold. So I decided to brave the weather and leave the house today and almost didn't make it past the first step! The sidewalk was covered in a perfect layer of ice. So we did a little slipping and near-falling, but once we were in the car, it was fine. So we went to the library for their "Toddler Time" and it was great! They sang songs and told stories
and Alia had a good time watching all the other kids and bouncing around during the songs. Then we had lunch with DH, and then went to visit a friend of mine who has a baby that's a month younger than Alia. It was so cute to see them together, especially because they kept trying to use each other to stand up. :haha: So when it came time to leave, we were trying to be so careful on the icy sidewalk, but my friend totally slipped and fell, though thankfully her baby was on the opposite hip, so he fell on top of her. She was okay, but still, it was so bad out there with that ice!


----------



## Skadi

Great bump pic Spiffy!

I'm officially 2 days late... not that it means anything. I feel more hopeful this month though.


----------



## Skadi

...and so much for that. The witch is here. Poop.


----------



## lilrojo

awww sorry skadi... 

well i finally got my pos so hope all the bding is paying off and will pay off.. no peak on the cbfm.. but i think it was too early for that.. very dark lh line and a smiley face.. :)
 



Attached Files:







p.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

akblaze said:


> Hi ladies!! Congrats on the BFP's and bumps!!!
> A question for all of you!
> DH and I are thinking more about TTC, our daughter is 6 months old now. However I am exclusively breastfeeding (along with solids once a day about 5 days a week) and haven't gotten ppaf yet. I know that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant however we got pregnant with Scarlett with Clomid because I have an elevated testosterone level and don't ovulate on my own. Scarlett has night weaned herself and eats 5-6 times a day for about 5-15 minutes each time. I've been checking my cervix every day and it's very low and very closed with white sticky, far from fertile, cm. Do you ladies have any tips for us? I have been reading up on vitex (chasteberry) and vitamin b6 to get cycles going while breastfeeding but any advice would be welcome! :flower:

Hi, akblaze! Well, I don't know much about Clomid and elevated hormone levels and all that, but for me, my cycles didn't come back until Ozzy had been eating solids about 2-3 times a day for about a month. He started on solids at 5 1/2 months and my firs ppaf was when he was 7 1/2 months. Basically, I was down to breastfeeding him just 3-4 times a day. Not sure if that helps you out, but that's how it went for me. :)



Skadi said:


> I'm officially 2 days late... not that it means anything. I feel more hopeful this month though.

Oooh, fingers crossed for you, Skadi!

AFM, I had my first "are you expecting?" comment based purely on appearance, so I now I know that I really do look pregnant! I've felt like I look it since 8 weeks, but I guess now it's pretty obvious. Still no pics, though. Sorry.

Did I mention that Ozzy is getting four teeth on the top? They've been slowly coming in over the last two weeks, and you can still only see little slivers of them showing. How long does/did it take for your kids' teeth to come in? Like, from the time you could see a little bump to the time the tooth was fully out? Ozzy's seem to take at least a month from start to finish.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Akblaze, sorry I didn't see your post. My milk supply ran out by the time my LO was about 6-8 weeks old, and then I got my ppaf about a month later. As for Vitex and B6, I'm not sure, sorry. But good luck!:thumbup:

Harley, Alia's bottom teeth always come in quicker than her top teeth, so from cutting the gum to all the way down, it's about 2 weeks for her bottom teeth, and a month for her top teeth. And you need to take a bump picture for us, woman! :haha:

Skadi, sorry to hear that the witch got you. It seems like she's always coming just late enough to get your hopes up. :growlmad:


----------



## ozzi

Hey ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, been super busy having relos visit from the UK for our wedding, DD's first christmas and I've also gone back to work. All in all it's been a busy few months ;) Looks like you've all been pretty busy by the amount of BFP's I'm seeing... congrats to all of you :happydance: and :dust: to those still waiting

Currently trying to get DD to sleep better during the day and night by self settling. DD slept from 8pm til 6am last night... best night sleep ever :happydance: Which is good as I've BFP'd for the past couple of weeks and I'm absoloutely wiped out most of the time (as I started back at work on monday) ... not sure how far along we are until our 1st GP appointment on the 8th, but I'm thinking 5 weeks tomorrow.. so fingers crossed our little bean sticks. It'll be lovely to have a little brother or sister for DD :)

xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Ozzi! :happydance: And good luck with getting DD to sleep better. 10 hours in a row is pretty amazing for a 6 month old! My DD is 10 and a half months old and she just started sleeping through the night last week!

Well, I pulled out the doppler last night with two sets of headphones, and DH and I were able to listen to our little baby together. :cloud9: LO was a little active though because I had to keep chasing him or her around with the doppler. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Well im back in the tww... :) 1dpo for me


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, Rojo! I am SO cheering you on! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. we shall know around the 7th or 8th or Feb.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Yay Rojo! Can't wait to find out, keeping my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:

Harley, you need to post some pictures so we can see your bump! 

Sorry Skadi, sucks the witch shows up just late enough to get your hopes up! :growlmad:

Spiffy, that's exciting you and DH got to hear the baby together and he/she was moving around like crazy! 

AFM, just got back from my many doctors appointments. I met with my midwife this morning for a regular check-up and got to see baby because she said the baby is still small so she rather check heartbeat on ultrasound. I wasnt gonna argue! :blush: everything looked perfect! :thumbup: then I had to drive to second appointment for NT scan. DH came with so he could watch Sam and we got to see the baby in detail! It was awesome, they were kicking away and sucking their thumb! She checked my blood work after compared with my scan an said baby screens negative for genetic defects! Yay!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: that totally made my day! Now I feel like I can be 100% excited about this baby! I'll post pictures this evening. 

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I'm so glad to hear that everything looks great with your little bean! I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures! :)


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies, can I join? DD is 4 months old today and we've been NTNP since 2 weeks PP. This month I was actively trying using OPK's and I'm now 8DPO. Not really feeling anything symptom wise though. 

Good luck to all! :dust:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Shelli! :flower: Can I ask why you started NTNP so early? Is it because you want a close age gap, or did it take a long time to concieve your DD? Either way, best of luck! :thumbup: When are you testing?


----------



## shellideaks

Thank you :D

We just wanted a close age gap really so they can grow up together. Plus I always use a coil for contraception and didn't want one fitted for a short space of time so we just thought we'd go with the flow! Going to try a FRER tomorrow, I'm a sucker for early testing :haha:

Congrats on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thank you! I'm looking forward to seeing how that FRER goes! :winkwink: (And I'm a sucker for early testing, too, by the way. I got my first very faint positive witht his pregnancy at 7 dpo!)


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, your bump is the cutest! You make an adorable preggo lady :D

Yay Rojo, can't wait for the TWW to be over and the testing can start!

HAKing, so glad everything came back perfect and that you got to see your little bubba!

Welcome to the group, Shelli!

I could use my parents camera to capture some moments, but its big and expensive and intimidating. You have to focus manually with it, but I'm much more comfortable with an autofocus. The big lens is too scary for me lol :blush: But I'm going to my house tomorrow, so I'll get my camera while I'm there. Then I can start spamming facebook again with pictures of my baby :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Woop woop, I just hit 1000 posts! :dance: :happydance: :haha:


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks for the warm welcome :) Wahey for 1000 posts! 

Spiffynoodles I can't believe you got a BFP at 7DPO, that's awesome! I took my FRER at 7:30 this morning. I think it was negative. There's a very faint line but it's possibly an indent. I can't tell if it has colour. 

Here's a pic;

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130129_093336.jpg

?


----------



## HAKing

Welcome Shelli! :hi:

Pita, so glad you're gonna go get your camera tomorrow :thumbup: That way you won't miss any "first" moments. I can't imagine being away from my phone. I use it to take most of my pictures of Sam! 

AFM, yesterday was a crazy busy day and I never had a chance to upload some pictures so I'm finally doing that now. The the US pictures of from yesterday. The "better one" is from the NT scan and the other from my midwife appointment. It was amazing doing the NT scan as they really go into detail with pictures and we got to stare at our baby for 20 minutes. They were kicking around and sucking their thumb! 

The other picture is of me at almost 12 weeks. I can tell my stomach has grown a little bit :thumbup: but I don't think anyone else can tell! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









photo3.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









photo1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Shelli, I see a line without tweaking or anything!!! :thumbup:

Pita, woohoo for 1,000 posts! That made me curious so I had to go see how many posts I've done, and apparently it's 1,624! And thats great that you'll be getting your camera back!

Haking, I love the pictures! Your little bean is adorable and so is your bump! (And yes, I can tell that its a baby bump! :winkwink:)


----------



## shellideaks

Hopefully it will proges in to something proper! 

HAKing, lovely pictures. Such a cute bump :D


----------



## lilrojo

I see something too but cant tell if there is color or not.. fxed for you and welcome lol!!

2dpo.. i hate the tww

LOL im at 7,796 posts...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

7,796, Rojo? Holy cow! :rofl: And you've only been a member of BnB for three months longer than me! As for the TWW, you have all of our sympathy. Those become the longest two weeks ever! But since your LP is short, you at least don't have a full 14 days to wait.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope the TWW goes by quick for you! I also hate it, seems like I always have imaginary symptoms and then when I was actually pregnant I didn't even know it! :dohh: Hope this is your month! FX

Shelli, I can't tell if I see something or not. Lately I've been bad at seeing lines. I hope that it progresses into something for you!


----------



## lilrojo

thanks ladies.. nope just 10-11 days of waiting.. but it still sucks.. i will prob test in a week..


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://s2.postimage.org/u1gdq7tat/BABY.jpg :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Babyhopes, I'm glad you got to see your little bean! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, sorry yet again everything's been a bit mad and I haven't had time to catch up!

Sorry the witch kept you waiting skadi, that sucks :nope: I know all you want is an answer either way and it's really cruel to have to wait for AF. 

Adorable little bean HAKing! And loving the bump :thumbup: Heehee, I am kind of dressing to emphasise mine these days :haha: Since I had to wait until 12 weeks before I could spill those beans and had to be in baggy shirts the entire time I'm making the most of it!

Good luck rojo! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. 2dpo, it goes so so slowly I know. 

Welcome shelli, and I see a line on that frer! Hope it turns darker for you!

Well as for us, we are working hard on selling our flat. I know I've told you ladies before how hard it's been, it's been a year of it on the market and getting nowhere. Well we put it on again with a different agent around a week ago and we've already had 4 viewings, more than we had in a whole year before, and on Saturday we got an offer! Lower than we wanted so we said no, he's upped it but only slightly and says that's all he's prepared to pay. So we've said we'll consider it for a couple of days - we just had another viewing and one more lined up tomorrow so I want to see if anything comes of those before saying yes to this guy. We could make it work with what he's offering but it is a bit on the low side and it would actually mean that it sells for less than the smaller flat next door just has, which would kind of annoy me, it would be a bit of a cheeky deal. But it's there if we want it. 

It feels like we're very close to everything falling into place. My mum is now officially divorced, which saddened her but it's good to have closure on it. But on the same day, we got notification that the authorities in Ireland are finally releasing the money from my grandparents' estate, which will pay off all of her debts incurred as a result of the divorce. She's thrilled, it's been dragging on for months - my nan, God rest her soul, died in February and here we are nearly a year later with the money still not released. 

It was so strange that on the same day as she got divorced, they decided to release the money. It kind of seems like my nan was up there saying, you can have the money once you've gotten rid of that horrible man and he can't get his hands on it. Like fate.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Pie, that's crazy about your mom and the money from the estate. Something similar happened to my uncle. My grandma's cousin passed away and left my dad, aunt, and unlce an inheritance, and it happened to coincide with my Uncle and his wife's adoption of a little boy. They were $7,000 short of the adoption fee and that's exactly how much the inheritance was! But I'm glad that things are finally finalized for your mom and that she can now start to move past the abusive that your father put her through. :hugs:

I hope that you get a good offer on your flat and that you don't have to settle for less than you want. :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, that is really good news that your mum is getting the money that she had been waiting on and can finally move forward and put the divorce behind her. 

I also hope that you do get what you want for your flat. It sucks having to settle for less than you wished for...maybe something will turn up from the the walk thru that you had today or the one tomorrow. :thumbup:

You should post a picture of your bump! I am also dressing to show off my bump a little. I have the cutest maternity dress that I tried on yesterday and can't wait to wear it in a few weeks! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I feel more like a lurker on here.. not much to contribute right now.. hope all the sex has paid off..


----------



## Pielette

Wow spiffy that's incredible! I think we all have angels looking after us :flower:

Thanks ladies, I hope we do get a higher offer but if it doesn't happen in the next couple of days we'll take the existing one because the most important thing is that we get out! Baby bean is growing and certainly isn't hanging around :haha:

I really must take some bump pics, I hardly took any when I was pregnant with Noah so must do it this time.


----------



## lalila0007

lilrojo said:


> Thanks ladies.. I feel more like a lurker on here.. not much to contribute right now.. hope all the sex has paid off..

I understand that completely. Me too. I just log in and read. Nothing to contribute really. 

:flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lalila, where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## lilrojo

aww laila how are you :)


----------



## lalila0007

Spiffy, Rojo - I'm at CD 30 right now with no signs of anything. My cycles have been running between 38 and 40 days and I have no idea if I'm even ovulating at all. I have PCOS and was regular but anovulatory prior to clomid and my pregnancy with Lilli. 

I've spent so much money on testing that I've decided to wait until after CD 38 before testing this time. Lol. Honestly, I can't even imagine my reaction if I randomly test one day and it actually comes back positive! I've become more ok with the situation though. My hubby and I talked about it the other night and have decided we'll ask the doc for Clomid again this summer (after Lil's 1st bday in April) if we dont happen to get preg again. So, maybe I'll have 2 under 2 :)


----------



## HAKing

Its been a bit quite the last day of so, hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

Work is dragging by for me today and I can't wait for the weekend. 

Anyone have any thing good planned? 

Sam, DH and I will probably go to my BFF house for Super Bowl party. I'm just looking forward all the yummy food! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, that's the only reason I like the Super Bowl. The food! We don't even watch the game, we just eat yummy finger food and snacks. :haha:

Well, today's my day with the car, so Alia and I are going to go have lunch with DH and then we'll go hang out with my mommy friend and her little boy for the afternoon. So I'm excited!

Also, Alia has been waking up to eat around 5am (which is actually perfect, because DH wakes up around 5:30am, so I get woken up anyway) and then going back to sleep until 7:30-8am! :happydance: More sleep means happy mommy! :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello shelli and welcome!! I to think I see a line on that test. Test again in the morning I hope it keeps getting darker!

Skadi I hate when that witch does that to you. It happend a lot when ttc my son fingers crossed!!

Rojo congrats on the tww I am hoping this is it. When are you planning on testing? 

Spiffy omg what a beautiful bump you have!! I still have nothing to really show off. I really thought I would with this being baby number 3 lol and that is great news about hearing the heart beat!! There is not a better feeling Lolita

Haking what a busy but great day it sounds like you had! I love your pics your lo looks perfect and I'm soo happy to hear about the testing coming back negative! and btw you bump is just beautiful. 

Pie hope you are doing well! I hope you get a better offer with these upcoming appointments. That is soo crazy about your mom I too agree we all have a angel watching over us.

Lalia I hope this is your month. I hope you won't have to go back on the clomid. Praying for 2 under 2

Afm well for some reason bob web page won't let me few it from me laptop. It keeps saying like scribtion error or something so I'm on my dhs iPad right now so I can catch up with you ladies. I had my first ob appointment and everything was great. Baby's heart beat was 165 bpm. I told him about my concerned about my dates being wrong. He said for now we will keep it the same because its always give or take two weeks anyways and we can change it when I have my scan at 18-20 weeks. All my blood work came back great and now I am really considering doing the genetics testing too. I mean why not. Haking what do they do? I still have 0 symptoms and well the doc said just take it like a blessing I probably won't now being this far along. I am still finding the heartbeat with my Doppler everyday and I have one like it the doc office where the speaker is where everyone can hear it so my dd and ds get to listen to listen with us lol. I'm still not showing either I remember spiffy you had a really nice 9 week bump lol. Well I think that is it for me. Hope all is well for everyone!!


----------



## Duejan2012

Haking that is why I love the Super Bowl too is for the food haha and you got to admit those commercials are pretty cool too lol

Spiffy that sound soo fun. I would love to got have lunch with my hubby some time too lol. I already made him late today because of my ob appointment so i hope he gets a lunch lol 
And that is like Jonathan still sleeps. He wakes up to eat in the morning then goes back to sleep until 8 or 9 lol


----------



## lilrojo

Aww laila hope you get a nice bfp surprise.. :)

Super bowl food sounds fun.. nothing planned much here.. may head to my sisters we will see.. or stay home and chill :) Im 4dpo today so 5 more days till i start testing at 9dpo.. :) no fake symptoms lol so thats nice.. def not symptom spotting.. just gonna wait it out.. :)

Doing our taxes tomorrow and ordering bryce's cake for his bday.. cant believe in like 2 weeks he will be one.. :) getting the last things i need for his party too :) should be a fun day tomorrow.. and getting groceries.. un fun party but oh well.. 

HOpe you all have a great weekend..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Duejan. :flower: As for me getting an early bump, I should probably let you know that I started showing pretty early with Alia, too, so I just tend to show soon, so it's no suprise that I popped so quick on baby #2. You'll get your bump in no time. ;)

Rojo, I can't wait until testing time! Fingers crossed this is it! :)


----------



## HAKing

DueJan, for genetic testing it was so super easy and kinda neat to see baby at 12 weeks. I had to go for blood work on the 23rd where they check certain levels of things in my blood that would be elevated/signal problems with the baby. The blood work alone isn't enough for them to see if there is a problem so on Monday I went for an US and they measured the baby did the NT scan to measure fluid behind baby's neck. So then the US compared with blood work and my age, etc the baby screened negative that nothing is wrong and no further testing would be needed...hope this made sense. It was all new to me but soooooo worth it! :thumbup:

Spiffy, yay for lunch with DH and Alia sleeping better! :happydance: Yes, a not tired pregnant mommy is always a good thing! :haha:

Rojo, you're so close yet so far from testing! Hope the weekend is fun for you guys and that you get a nice surprise early next week! :flower:


----------



## shellideaks

I did do another FRER yesterday that was a little darker plus a cheap test today that had a faint line. Still too faint to call BFP though so waiting to do another FRER tomorrow. 

Super Bowl food looks so yummy, would love to try it! Is it on Sunday? OH did mention it but I wasn't really listening to him lol. 

Spiffy more sleep is always a good thing! Parker had a bottle at 5 this morning (she usually sleeps through) and then went back to sleep until 10am, it was heaven :) 

Rojo good luck with the testing next week. I'll have my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

haking was the genetic screening covered by your insurance?


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, yes it was all covered! I only paid $10 co pay for the blood draw which is my co pay for labs and the ultrasound was covered. The nurse told me that she rarely sees anyone have to pay for genetic testing and if they do it is a small fee.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Shelli, it sounds to me like you're preggo! :happydance: Oh, and yes, the Superbowl is on Sunday. I don't even know who's playing, but any excuse to eat yummy junk food is good with me. :winkwink:


----------



## shellideaks

Yep, looks like I am! 

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/IMG_20130201_103545_zps12264b57.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Shelli! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## lalila0007

Congrats Shelli!

Rojo - I just figured out that you and I will be testing round about the same time. I'm actually waiting for CD 38 since that's how my periods have been running, which puts me at testing in 6 days. 

Ladies - all of you. I just want you to know how much it means to my heart to come in here and see such a tight knit group of caring women. You've never even met one another and yet you care for each other more than many of the people I call "friends". Good on you! <3


----------



## shellideaks

Thank you, so excited! 

Lalila, sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Shelli!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I knew you were preggo after that first FRER you posted! :winkwink:

Lalila and Rojo, I'm eagerly awaiting testing day for you, two!!! :)

And Lalila, these are some pretty awesome women, aren't they? :flower: I'm so glad I stumbled upon this group, way back in...May or June, I think? Crazy to think it's been so long! Even though I've never met any of you in person, I still think of you as my friends. :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations, Shelli! :dance: So exciting!

lalila, yes this truly is a wonderful group of girls :flower:


----------



## ozzi

Congrats Shelli :happydance: 
Rojo and Lalila sending :dust: your way and looking forward to some exciting news (fingers crossed) :winkwink:


----------



## PitaKat

My baby is 8 months old tomorrow. He is sitting up on his own now and can get up on his hands and knees, he's really close to crawling. His baby-hood is going by so so fast. I forgot the camera at my house again! :dohh: I've taken a few pictures and a video of my LO with my parent's camera, but it's a complicated piece of machinery, too complicated for me. Video came out good though :haha: My husband is coming to visit this week, and has promised to bring my camera with him.


----------



## HAKing

Happy 8 months, Colin! :happydance: 

Pita, it's really crazy how fast they go from being an infant to a toddler! Makes me happy and sad at the same time! I always think "I was pregnant for what seemed like forever, and now my baby is nearly 14 months" 

I hope your husband brings your camera this weekend! Are things any better with you two?


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thanks ladies.. getting there.. 2 days to go till i start.. testing at 9dpo and im 7 today.. so getting there.. been busy so thats been helping.. 

GOOD LUCK laila.. keeping all crossed for us both.. :)

Congrats shelli h & h 9 months!!

My son is almost 1 its crazy.. 12 days..


----------



## PitaKat

HAKing, I completely understand what you mean, my pregnancy felt like it took forever too! It dragged on and on and now time is going so fast. It's crazy!

As for my husband and I, I don't know. We're both being nice and polite and talking just fine. He doesn't understand how I can be considering divorcing him when we're getting along so well :dohh: We had a good marriage, but now I can see all the lying that's gone on. The truth is still coming out in bits and pieces :wacko:


----------



## lalila0007

Rojo! TESTING in ONE MORE DAY!! :test: :dust:


----------



## shellideaks

Rojo good luck for when you test tomorrow :) 

Looks like I'm having chemical ladies :( Darkest test was 12DPO on Friday. Did another yesterday and it was about the same, maybe a little lighter so did another today and it's definitely lighter. Sigh.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, no Shelli! :( I'm so sorry. I hope things make a turn around for you, but if not, know that I'm thinking of you. I had a chemical a couple years ago, and even though your litle bean isn't with you for very long, they still leave a mark on your heart. :hugs: Were the tests all the same brand? Because I know that the amount of dye can vary from brand to brand and even from test to test.

Rojo and Lalila, I'm so excited for you two to test tomorrow! Best of luck! :thumbup: And you better update us right away, because you know we're all on our toes waiting! :haha:

Pita, I'm sorry to hear that the situation with your husband isn't really resolving itself, but at least you can be cordial to each other, which will make things easier no matter which way things go. And I agree, it's amazing how fast they grow up. Alia will be a year old in 32 more days! At the same time, though, it does feel like it's been forever since she's been in our life.


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks Spiffy. They were all the same brand, all FRER's. I'm all out now (although I have ordered 5 more) so just gonna wait and see what happens for the next few days.


----------



## lalila0007

:hugs: Shelli - I'm sorry honey. FX that its not a chemical.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo and Lallila, 1 more day till testing! We can't wait to start squinting at lines with you! :happydance:

Pita, I'm so sorry things are still rough with your husband. I honestly do hope he changes and things can get better! I will be praying for you. :hugs:

Oh no, Shelli! I hope it's not a chemical and things turn around for you! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. fxed for us leila... :)

Shelli.. hope its not a chemical but i wouldnt go by your tests.. if your not cramping or bleeding then dont worry.. as your pee could have been more diluted.. chin up :)


----------



## shellideaks

Thank you all. I'm trying not to worry but can't help it. I had great progression with DD. I am cramping a lot but I know that's normal in early pregnancy too. No sign of any bleeding yet. 

Here's all my test together, I don't think they look promising;

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Pregtests_zpsbb85f9ca.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

aww hun dont give up hope yet.. I must agree they look pretty light.. fxed for you


----------



## PitaKat

Shelli I really hope its not a chemical, fingers crossed for you!

Thanks ladies for your thoughts. I'm thinking two things lately, 1) I want to be his friend even if we do get divorced. We've always been friends, I can't imagine not being on good terms with him. Even now I feel like we're still on pretty good terms. 2) If we do stay married, I don't want to go back to what we were, I want a completely new beginning.


----------



## Chellxx

Shellie - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, the last test out of the case looks faulty, hopefully they were just 2 dodgy tests and you have a sticky bean on board.

Rojo & lallila - gl with testing hoping af stays away for you and you both get your bfp's

Pita - I'm glad things are civil with your DH it makes it easier for you to decide what you truly want and if you can ever forgive him and move on with your marriage, I hope whatever you decide brings you happiness :)

Afm - I've been toilet training Frazer so not had a lot of time on my hands to come online. He's doing really well and is dry in the day now (we haven't tried venturing out the house nappy less yes lol) af is due on Friday and I'm having the usual signs she is coming so not holing out much hope although I had a faint line on a ic this afternoon (I'd been asleep for 3 hours lol) but it disappeared after the 10 minute mark so I think it was a faulty test, I'm trying to hold on for 4 hours to test again tonight but It was my birthday yesterday and dh took me shopping and I've managed to get into a size 14 skinny jean for the first time in about 10 years.... This would be fine if they weren't pressing on my bladder making me need to pee every 2 minutes :)


----------



## Duejan2012

lalila and rojo!!! omg just one more day keep us up dated we are all waiting to see if all the bding paid off!!!! 

shelli i really hope its not a chemical!! i to agree they look lighter but are you using fmu with all of them? Because if you arnt they will differ in the darkness. fingers xx:hugs:

spiffy wow just 32 days. Trust me unfortunatly those days are just going to fly by. I wish i can just stop my baby from growing lol

pita i really hope everything works out for you and your husband. I agree if something like tat ever happend to us i too would always want to be friends. Its good for you and good for your lo. I really hope things work out though so that you can all be a happy family again:hugs:


afm well not to much going on. I think i have desided to do the genetic testing but the only thing is if they find something in my blood my dh is soo afraid of needles he doesnt want his blood drawn lol. Last year i finally made him get caught up on vaccines and stuff so he had like 4 shots last year and he got a physical they checked his blood and stuff lol. So he is like no i dont want any needles this year haha. My dh is a baby. He complains more then my baby does haha. Also he doesnt have insurance so if they ever did have to test him would it be coverd by my insurance? 

Who feels like there pregnancy now are kinda just flying by? I do i can tell you that lol. Almost 10 weeks for me i remember like yesterday i just got my bfp lol and now first tri is almost over (kinda) lol. on bnb 2nd tri starts at 14 weeks right? How is second tri ladies?

i just wanted to add that it is soo true. The ladies on this thread are amazing!! they bring the best advice and well just are here when needed. Thank you everyone on here for being such wonderful amazing woman!!


----------



## Duejan2012

chell wow i really hope i can get jonathan potty training by 19 months lol. natalia was soo easy i got her trained in one day just before she hit 2 lol. But starting to get jonathan started before this baby comes along would be great. Im kinda scared to potty train a boy lol. Is it kinda the same prosess of a girl. Boys just sit to pee when they are little right? ITs not until later they stand. Im clueless lol i never had any brothers and my dh cant remember getting potty trained.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Shellie, I see what you mean with those tests, but I'm still holding out hope for you! :hugs:

Pita, it sounds like you are looking at things the right way with your DH. If you get back together, I think a fresh start will do you a lot of good, and if you don't, then staying friends will definately be the best way to go about it, especially for Colin.

Chellxx, good luck with testing this week! Remember, we loooove to analyze pee sticks, so feel free to attach pictures! :haha: And good luck with the potty training! I'll definately have two in diapers, since I doubt I could get Alia potty trained by the time she's 16 months old. ;)

Duejan, I don't think your DH will have to have his blood drawn, just you. However, I can totally sympathize with your DH, because I'm a total wimp about having my blood drawn too. :winkwink: As for the pregnancy flying by, sometimes I feel that way, but then other times it still feels like forever until July. I think it feels slow right now because we're getting closer to finding out the gender so I'm getting impatient. :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Shelli, I do also have to side with the other girls and say that the last test does look light. But if you aren't testing with FMU then that could affect the results. Could you go to doctors and have blood work done to confirm rising HCG? 

Pita, it is good that you've been thinking about what you may want to do with you and your husbands marriage. I also agree that staying friends would be best if you two do decide to part ways. :hugs:

Chell, I hope potty training goes well. I plan to start training Sam when he is 18 months. I want to start early as I've heard boys are so much harder than girls. I half looking forward to it and half dreading it! :wacko:

Duejan, I don't think that if something is found in your blood to show genetic problems with the baby that they will need to draw your DHs blood. I would ask a nurse but as far as I understand the reason problems show in your blood is because it's something with the baby not your particularly or your DH. Plus they will compare your blood results with US results and come to an answer. I also think it has to all be done between 11-14 weeks? 

I also agree that this pregnancy is going quick. I can't believe I'll be second tri next week. I am sooooo looking forward to feeling the baby move! :happydance: 

AFM, yesterday we went to a Super Bowl party. It was fun but I think I are too much! Oh well, guess I have an excuse! :blush: today is just a lazy day as Mondays are my days off. Then 4 long days! Yay :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, do you have a date for gender scan? I am so excited but nervous! I want a girl soooo bad! Only 42 more days...not that I'm counting or anything! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I don't have a date yet, but I'll get the date at my 16 week appointment this Thursday. :flower:

Oh and, I definately pigged out yesterday! We didn't watch the game, but we still ate all the yummy food! In fact, I even took a picture of our feast! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







404515_10100274346863758_125353890_n.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, that looks yummy! I had lots of finger foods and then on top of that ate a small dinner. LOL. Oh well, it was only one day! 

Back to eating healthy today. :)


----------



## Chellxx

Spiffy that food looks yummy right now! Im trying to eat healthy buy i could dive in to that feast haha.

Ok here are the tests from today, sometimes I think I see something others I think its in my head so please feel free to be honest lol. I also dipped one in water from the same batch and it was a stark white. I'm on CD32 of a 36 day cycle. I think I ov'd on 24th which makes me 11dpo, if I was pg I thought I would have a darker line by now, with Maycie I had a positive at 3w6days.

In the 1st pic the bottom test was after a 3hr hold and the 2nd was only an hour, now ive uploaded them I really don't think i see anything :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).JPG
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 11









photo (3).JPG
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 16









photo.JPG
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shellideaks

I don't think we can get the blood work to check for rising HCG in the UK, not unless you go private. I think I'll just have to wait it out. I mostly used SMU as I usually get better results with it :shrug:

Pita I'm not sure what happened with your DH but I hope things work out the way you want them to :)

Chell well done with the potty training! I didn't have Max trained until he was 3 lol. 

Duejan good luck with the genetic testing, I'm sure it'll go great. 

Gender scans are great, I got an early one at 16 weeks with Parker as I was desperate to know if she was a girl or not! Looking forward to finding out what you're all having :)


----------



## shellideaks

Chell I can definitely see the line on the second picture. Looks pink too :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chell, I think I see something on that zoomed in picture, but I guess time will tell for sure! Good luck! :thumbup:

Shelli, I'm sorry you can't get in for bloodwork. I would try FMU the next time you have a test handy and see what that give you.

And Haking, your comment about eating healthy today made me laugh...*looks down at the plate of leftover Superbowl food in her lap* :blush:


----------



## Chellxx

thanks, i'll just keep testing until i know one way or the other now :). 

Potty training has been ewasy so far, i just had him trouser-less all day and kept telling him to go potty and praised him when he went. he now claps himself, i also do a pee-pee dance and song and a poo-poo song and dance so he knows the difference and he got it in a day or two. He now has pj bottoms on in the day so i can get them down in time and he will say wee wee when he needs to go.

My big dilemma is getting out of the house without a nappy and going through the night?!? how did you make the step to going all night etc??


----------



## shellideaks

I didn't lol. I think he was in nappies through the night until about 4. He just out grew wetting the bed himself. He'd get up each morning and be dry so I stopped putting them on him. And when going out he still wore a nappy for a while, until I was sure he was aware when he needed to go.


----------



## lilrojo

I know boys and girls are different.. but they tell you here to wait until you have a dry diaper at bed to start potty training.. we did my daughter at 2.5 :)


----------



## Pielette

Ok I'm going to be honest, the whole potty training discussion scares me silly :haha: How do you know when to start? :wacko: When do you take the risk to try it without nappies? Do you not end up with a stinky house? :haha:

Chellx I do think I can see something on your tests :thumbup: Keep going and hopefully you'll have a definitive answer soon. Although I too would have thought it would be darker at 11dpo. Difficult to know though because implantation could have been later. Fingers crossed!

Really really hope it isn't a chemical for you shelli. So many things can affect the tests at this early stage though, when you do them and how much water you've drunk. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

I agree HAKing, this pregnancy feels like its going really quickly! Last night I felt the first tiny little kicks from my little bean :happydance: I shrieked with delight on the sofa and DH asked if he could feel it too, I said I don't think so, not for quite a while yet! He was rather disappointed bless him :haha:

Thinking of you Pita - I hope everything resolves itself one way or another sometime soon. I'm glad that whatever happens you'll be able to stay friends, because you'll be forever connected to each other. 

Spiffy, oh my God your little girl is not so little anymore! Can't believe she's going to be 1! What are you going to do to celebrate? :happydance:

As for me, good and bad things. I appear to have a sinus infection :dohh: At first I thought it was just a rotten cold but I have so much pressure and pain around my eyes I think it must be an infection. I rang the doctor's today and was told there aren't any appointments until next week! Complete joke :wacko: So tomorrow I will be ringing up and demanding an emergency appointment, I can't go that long without antibiotics. And no doubt the receptionists will be right snooty madams about it. I don't care about ruffling some feathers!

However, on the flat front... We have almost sold it!:happydance: Two bidders, just trying to get them both to increase it slightly but in the next couple of days we will have sold. And then we can go find out family home! I'm so excited! Not a moment too soon, baby bean will be here sooner than we think.

My next scan (20 week scan) is on 27th February, three days after my 30th birthday. Can't wait for my birthday, DH is throwing me a party and then I get to see bean and know everything is good, and find out gender. I literally have no clue what we're having!


----------



## Chellxx

Rojo - that makes sence, his nappies have been dryer in the past week and first thing he panics for the potty so I'll let him go at his own pace, I'm so proud of him. I started ec at 8 months so used to sit him on the potty but we moved countries and I couldn't keep it up. 

Shelli - I think I might wait for going out then or make a few short trips and see how he goes, my mum keeps telling me how we were all out of nappies at 18months yadda yadda so I felt a bit pressured :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm sorry to hear about your sinus infection. :( Hopefully you can get a hold of some antibiotics soon! But that's great news about your flat almost being sold! :happydance: And that's awesome that you felt your little bean last night! I keep thinking that maybe I've felt a few flutters, but I'm still at that point where I'm just not convinced yet. I felt Alia at 16 weeks, though, so I was kind of expecting to feel this one sooner, but I guess not! That's great that you get to have a fun birthday and then go for your scan a few days later! I'm just like you, I have no idea if this baby is a boy or a girl. I just keep going back and forth about it. :shrug:


----------



## HAKing

Chell, I can see a faint line on one of the tests! Fx they get darker! :thumbup: good luck with the potty training! Sounds like so far things are going great! 

Pie, so sorry about the sinus infection! That sucks and to have to wait a week, that's just crazy! I hope you get some antibiotics soon. :hugs: that is awesome news about the flat, I hope you get what you want for it and can start looking for a new place soon! I can't believe you're already 17 weeks, that is just crazy! Time is flying by. And getting to feel bean is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Duejan2012

chell i think i see something on the test tooo yay keep posting them so we can see progress. ALso about potty training at night i agree that when diapers are dry at night is the best thing to do. After all they are normally just at home at night. We used pull ups acually just at night. And you know they kept getting dryer and dryer at night then one night we had no more and wel. From the night natalia had never wet the bed. *knock on wood* Good luck and just go with your feeling you are doing great!

shelli im sorry about the blood work. Have you afficially missed your period? Im not giving up hope!!!:flower:

pie: wow i cant belive your 20 week scan in right around the corner!! i cant blieve you are 17 weeks already. Im soo jelouse you are feeling your baby move. I think that is the best feeling ever in this world. sorry to hear about your sinus infection i cant believe they can get you in sooner:growlmad: hang in there

Spiffy: i think that you could be feeling the baby. I remember with my daughter i didnt feel until 18 weeks and my son was like 13. I really hope this bean lets me know its there soon too!! Haha i know what you mean about superbowl food omg i have been pigging out all weekend:blush:


haking: that would be great if they didnt have to test my dh. I read somewhere that if they did find something in my blood they would have to test dh too. Well looks like i will be calling my doc to figure out for sure. i really hope your right!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! i havent been on much, but reading here and there when i am. nothing new with me to report, but thinking of you all! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I was just thinking about you today! :flower: Glad to hear you're doing well. Where are you in your cycle these days?


----------



## shellideaks

Yep I've missed my period, I was due on Sunday. Still no sign of her as of this morning. It's a waiting game now.


----------



## HAKing

Shelli, I hope the witch stays away for you! :flower:

Rojo and Lallia, did you test?! :test: Hope this is your month for you of you! :thumbup:

Blessed, good to hear from you. I was also just thinking of you the past few days and wondering if you were okay since you had been away. :hugs:

Duejan, I hope they don't have to test your DH either since he is so scared of needles. I used to be the same way so I can relate. I had to get over my fear pretty quick though when I got pregnant with Sam so now I feel like I'm a pro and blood draws! :haha:

AFM, DH left this morning to Connecticut for business until Sunday. I hate when he is gone on business but I'll manage. Next weekend (16th) we are getting taxes done and then date night so I'm just focusing on that! :thumbup:

Ladies, do any of your babies bite??? Sam only will bite his cousin and no one else and because he doesn't tell him no he does it and I'm sure my SIL doesn't do anything about it or tell him no during the day so he obviously isn't learning. I soooo can't wait to switch sitters. I'm getting more and more fed up with her! :growlmad:


----------



## lalila0007

Hey ladies....it's a no go for me. :( Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Shelli, the fact that you're not bleeding is a great sign! I'll be praying that your little bean hangs in there! :hugs:

Lalila, what dpo are you today? Hypothetically, at least? Aren't you still early?

Rojo!!!! :test:

Haking, Alia is still at the age where everything goes into her mouth, and seeing as she has 7 teeth now, we all just make sure she never gets ahold of our fingers or toes! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Im still in the game.. lol may be something faint on the ic but not sure as testing drives us all a bit crazy.. i will test again tomorrow... 

Aww sorry lalila


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, ah yes...teething is no fun for anyone! I honestly don't think Sam bites because of teething though he does it to his cousin for attention because he doesn't seem to give him the time of day and is mean to him sometimes. 

I think Sam is catching on for all the times his cousin would steal toys from him and this is his payback! :rofl: And sometimes, I don't really feel bad :blush: because his cousin is kind of a brat!


----------



## HAKing

Sorry Lalila :(


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope the test gets darker tomorrow for you! I can't wait to see tomorrows test. What day will AF be due?


----------



## lilrojo

af is due tomorrow or thursday.. my lp have only ever been 10-11 days..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, a faint something is great! I'm eagerly looking forward to your next test! :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Sorry lalila, that's rubbish :nope: Are you on to a new cycle?

Rojo I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Can we see tests? I love a bit of test analysis :flower:

HAKing we haven't had any major issues with biting, it may be because he's around his older cousin and that's what he's seen. Maybe have a chat to your SIL about it? A least he isn't doing it to anyone else. Getting his own back :haha:

Thanks ladies, I feel pretty awful to be honest and I know I need antibiotics. Thankfully I managed to get a doctor's appointment for tomorrow morning. Just trying to survive today, only two hours till bedtime, I can make it... :haha:


----------



## Chellxx

aww sorry lalia.

Rojo i had nothing until yesterday and then i had the real squitty line that i posted yesterday... this afternoon i got this!!

Irl its more there and alot pinker than it looks on here :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0439.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0435.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HAKing

Pie, unfortunately a talk with SIL would be a waste of my time! :dohh: I mean this in the nicest way possible, but she sucks! She is lazy and we fear Sam will turn into their unruly son so we have already started looking for a new sitter. We found one already but she won't have an opening until end of March beginning of April. :thumbup: And, for the same or maybe $2 more a day than we pay now with planned activites and lunches! :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

I see it Chellx! Congratulations! How many days past ovulation are you? :happydance:

Good move getting Sam out of there HAKing, sounds like the new sitter is great too! That time will fly by.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay Chell, I see it!!! :happydance:

Haking, I'm glad you have another sitter picked out already. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

So i think im prob out.. i have some spotting..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Rojo! :( How heavy is the spotting? Do you think it could be implantation spotting?


----------



## lilrojo

I doubt it.. have never had it.. its not heavy.. but it generally leads to af..


----------



## Pielette

Really sorry rojo :hugs: I've never had implantation bleeding either.


----------



## HAKing

So sorry Rojo! :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

EDIT: Sorry, rojo. :( Fingers crossed for next cycle! :hug:

Chell, that looks like a nice line! Congrats! So happy for you!

Pie, that's great news about the flat! And guess what, our birthdays are only 2 days apart! Wheee!!!

Spiffy it's kind of a relief to know that you haven't felt your baby move for certain because I haven't felt this baby yet either. Sometimes it worries me, and I'm really looking forward to my next doc appt on the 15th when I can hear the heartbeat on the doppler again. :) I don't remember exactly when I felt Ozzy move for certain the first time, but I feel like it was pretty far along. So I guess I shouldn' be too worried.

In other news, Ozzy seems to be totally weaned now. Which is great, because BFing was starting to feel REAAALLLY WEIRD. Not sure if it was a change in his latch because of teething or that my boobs are more sensitive because of pregnancy, but I'm glad we're done! And he seems totally okay with it. In fact, he kind of did it himself. Just stopped showing interest.

Okay, now a poop question... Sorry. All day yesterday, Ozzy had pale, whitish poop. Apparently it was still kind of yellow/tan in the morning, but it got paler as the day went on. Anybody had this before? Especially around the time that you weaned off of formula or BM? It's really hard not to start worrying when I google it! It all suggests that it could be some serious liver disorder. :(


----------



## PitaKat

Chell, I see it! :thumbsup:

Spiffy, your superbowl feast looks SO good! It's making me hungry :haha:

Shelli, if you were curious about the whole ridiculous story, I did make a post in the home life and relationships section. 

Pie, so sorry to hear about your sinus infection, but glad they were able to get you an earlier appointment! So awesome that you've got 2 bidders on your place, sounds like it'll sell really soon!

HAKing, sounds like it's definitely for the best for your son that he get moved to a different caretaker! Nice that you've already got one all lined up!

Sorry rojo :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm so sorry. That must be hard after seeing a faint "maybe" line on a test. I know I got my hopes up many times with tests that seemed to be faint positives. :hugs:

Harley, I'm not sure about the white poop, but I would definately call your pediatrician and just ask their nurse. If it's no big deal, they should reasure you, but if, heaven forbid, it's a sign of something worse, it's best to catch it soon. 

As for movement, I thought I'd be feeling my bean by now, so it's also relieving to hear that you're waiting also. We can keep each other from freaking out too much! :haha: 

Darn you, Pita! You reminded me of the Superbowl food and now I want to go eat the leftovers again! :rofl:


----------



## Pielette

Nice to hear from you Harley! And our birthdays are only two days apart, how funny! So are you 22nd or 26th? That's really good that Ozzy weaned himself, and was ready :thumbup: I have heard that it can be a bit odd when the mum is pregnant again, sensitivity and milk tasting differently and so on. Pesky hormones! 

As for funny poop, that sounds odd. I've never encountered it with Noah. But Dr Google can make you panic unnecessarily. If he seems well enough and happy enough in himself I wouldn't worry, but maybe give the doctor a call just to check?

Thanks Pita, funnily enough we may even have a third interested party, they came round today and were very keen :wacko: Last year we couldn't pay someone to come through the front door, it's mad! We're so grateful, can't wait to find our new home.


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffynoodles said:


> Darn you, Pita! You reminded me of the Superbowl food and now I want to go eat the leftovers again! :rofl:

:haha: You've got leftovers?! Lucky!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I could very easily start freaking out over this poop! LOL Right now that plan is for Daniel to call me as soon as Ozzy poops today (should be soon, if he's on schedule... Ha!). If it's still pale, then I'll call our doctor.

How silly I didn't say which day my birthday is. :dohh: It's on the 26th, and I'll be turning 31. We have three office birthdays this month on top of Valentine's Day, so it means lots of treats! Tee hee!


----------



## Pielette

I always forget about Valentine's Day! DH and I don't celebrate it, my birthday is soon after it and his birthday is the beginning of March, so it would just be too much expense :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm sure we'll probably stop celebrting Valentine's Day at some point too, since our wedding anniversay is on the 18th. Right now, though, we're just excited to have two reasons to celebrate in a week. :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

We've got Valentine's Day, my birthday, and then our _other_ anniversary is on March 13th. We still celebrate the day we officially started dating. :) Tee hee. We don't so much for any of these days, though. Valentine's Day we usually just stay in and I'll cook a special dinner (and then we have sex... LOL). My birthday usually isn't a big deal, and then on our dating anniversay we usually just recreate our first date by going out for dinner and movie! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... well spotting has stopped for now.. so im all hopefull for ib.. but who knows.. guess time will tell


----------



## Harley Quinn

That's good news Rojo! 

And more good news... Ozzy's poop was normal this morning! haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay for no spotting, Rojo! :)

And yay for normal poop, Harley! :haha: We also sort of celebrate our first "big" date (where we kissed for the first time) because we went to Lagoon (a roller coaster park here in Utah), and every year we go to Lagoon around that same time (because DH's company gets a free day pass every summer ;)) and we take a picture in the same spot at the park. We only have two years so far, but it will be fun when we have ten, twenty, etc. :flower:

Here's the two we have so far:
 



Attached Files:







005 (2)small.jpg
File size: 203.1 KB
Views: 6









010 (2)small.jpg
File size: 161.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pielette

I too have to say a double yay for no spotting and normal poo!

That is a weird sentence :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha!

Cute, Spiffy! That's funny that you're even wearing the same shirt in both pictures!


----------



## HAKing

Yay for no more spotty, Rojo! :thumbup:

And yay for normal poop, Harley! :happydance: 

Its fun hearing about how you guys celebrate first dates, and first kisses! :cloud9: DH and I's anniversary is March 5th so that is our big thing we celebrate. All birthdays are in fall/winter. DH is August 3rd and I think he is kinda hoping that this baby is close to his birthday. We will see... 

We went to this nice restraunt for our first date and occassionally go there and talk about our first date when we are there! Its kinda fun to think of all the stuff that's happened since! Our life has been anything but boring since meeting! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, you know what's funny? I didn't even realize I was wearing the same shirt until I was already at the park! Now I'm going to feel pressured to wear that shirt this year again...that is, if it fits over my bump! :haha:


----------



## Chellxx

Rojo - I had spotting yesterday right before my first line on an ic. Your not out yet!, 

Only on BnB can you hear the sentance "yeay for normal poop and no more spotting" lol

I've kinda accepted the bfp now as hubby can see it and its pink :) just worked out my due date and its 11.10.2013 I'll have the same between this one and Maycie as their is between Frazer and Maycie 14 months :) I am so blessed I just hope this is a sticky one


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks chell.. im hopefull.. testing again tomorrow am..


----------



## Chellxx

lilrojo said:


> Thanks chell.. im hopefull.. testing again tomorrow am..

Have u got a pic of your test? Honest mine was super light not even there and i was on cd32 im hopeful we'll be bump buddies xx


----------



## Duejan2012

wow ladies it has been a busy day on here today

Lalila im so sorry will hope for you again next month:flower:

Rojo YAY for no spotting!!! i really really hope this is your month!!!!!!!


Blessed it was soo nice to hear from you glad to hear you are doing well:flower:

shelli that is a great sign that you have missed you af. Usually with chemicals you af will start usually around when it should i have heard. Thats why people who dont test early never know theyve had one. 

haking: you know jonathan bites but not like hard. He did before but now he is starting to understand no dont bite and he does it just like playing he just puts his mouth on something and ill say jonathan and he will just start laughing. he never bit anyone else though so to me i think your right it must have something to do with sams cousin. I agree finding a different baby sitter is a great idea!!!! 
Back to the blood draw and needles. You know what. I have very deep veins and they hide when they are trying to draw them so i usually get poked 3 to 4 times in each arm before they can find one. One time they were looking in my feet trying to find a vein. so i feel like im kinda used to it now. The last guy who took my blood for this pregnancy got my vein in one shot. I told him i would be suprised if he did and he said he would be suprised if he didnt. wow i was shocked lol i will request him when i do it again lol. 

chell: omg i see the second line congrats are you going to keep taking test keep posting them i love seeing progress test lol

pie i think i forgot to mention that thats great new about all the offers on your flat!!!! omg thats great honestly!! thank goodness you are getting a doc appointment tomorrow. You can do it xx

harley: nice to see you i feel like i havnt seen you in forever lol. Im soo happy ozzy is weaned. That must be a relief for your breast lol the sensitivity while pregnant cant be easy breastfeeding. lol Im also soo happy to hear his poop is back to normal!!!!! yay! google is a nightmare i know but its soo hard to stay away when you are soo curiouse lol. One time my son got c diff (it was awful) but i googled it and omg they said babies have died from it and bla bla bla i was scared to death that my poor baby was going to die lol 

pita you just reminded me of spiffys pics too of superbowl food i acually went to the store to get some stuff for nachos lol 

spiffy: i love your aniversary pics lol and that is cute that you are wearing the same shirt lol. I wish i could come up with some cute things to do for our aniversary and stuff but its kinda like we just have a date night out. And acuallly our aniversary in 2011 is when we conceived jonathan lol. 

I almost forgot about valentines day too. I dont really like celebrating it. although my dh still buys me flowers and stuff. My daughter will be turning 4 on the 23rd :cry::cloud9: i just cant believe how fast time really goes. Me and my dh have been dating for 9 years and married for 5 in april. He is the only guy i have ever been with. Am i crazy? lol some people try to come to me for advice about how to get tihs guy to ask them out and stuff i just have to tell them i have no advice lol i feel weird as all my friends are still partying and im going to have my third child lol. But you know i wouldnt change anything for the world.


----------



## lilrojo

top is this am..
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, your picture is a little blurry, but I think I see what you're talking about! Fingers crossed it gets darker and that AF stays away! :thumbup:

Chell, it's always nice to have the confirmation from DH. He could never see any of my evaps, which should have been a sign for me, but when it was a legit bfp, he definately saw it! It's crazy to think that people are getting due dates in mid-October already...I feel like I just got my bfp a few weeks ago! :dohh: Oh, and I was going to ask you, how has it been with your 14 month age gap so far? I think we're all a little curious since most of ours will be pretty close! Mine will be 16 months apart.

Duejan, that's amazing that your little girl will be 4 this month! That seems like forever for me, seeing as I can't even picture Alia walking on her own, let alone running around and talking like a big kid! And you're not crazy for marrying the man you love, even if he is the only one you've ever been with. I bet it's pretty special for him to know that he's the only one you've ever had a relationship with. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy... having more spotting.. that is red.. so not holding out much more hope.. i will be going to the drs.. as my lp sucks..


----------



## Chellxx

Rojo - I don't want to seem like I'm trying to get your hopes up but I do see something and I had bleeding with dd, keep testing and go see your GP if you keep getting those lines!!

Spiffy - I love the age gap, it's hard work and I feel like I'm constantly feeding, changing, bathing etc but I just can't imagine having a bigger age gap, Maycie is really starting to laugh at Frazers antics and Frazer loves his baby sister so much. I try and have some quality time with Frazer when she is asleep and get him involved in as much as possible. I don't have "his and hers" they share everything, Frazer never had a dummy but Maycie does, he wanted it every time I gave it to her so I had plenty spare and let him take it and now he realises he doesn't really want it and doesn't bother with it. I've let him take it at his pace and he's coped really well


----------



## HAKing

Chell, not sure if I mentioned it yet but congrats on the :bfp:!!! :happydance:

Rojo, so sorry about the spotting! :cry: I hope that the Dr can give you something help fix your short LP. :hugs:

Duejan, that is crazy that they had to look in your foot! DAMN that must be painful! I have an amazing vein in both my arms but more so my right so I always tell them to use that arm. When I was in labor with Sam they put an IV in my hand but blew the vein; that didn't feel great! :dohh: I can't even imagine Sam being 4, I'm sure it will fly by though. I bet your daughter is a great big sister though since she is old enough to know what is going on. 

Spiffy, I often think about that as well...how having 2 so close together will be. Sam and this one will be 20 months almost to the day if I go into labor on my due date. I think it is good but may be hard for a year or so but very worth it! :thumbup: 

Harley, I dunno if I said it was good hearing from you but glad you are back :flower: This thread was crazy busy this morning!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, if this month isn't it or you, then hopefully you can get something to extend your lp for next month. :hugs:

Chell, thanks for the "glimpse" into your life. I'm excited to have mine close together, but I really worry about how hectic those early days will be, especially because I don't tend to do very well without sleep. But I was talking to a lady at my church on Sunday, and she had her first 14 months apart. I asked her how it was, and she said that because they were her first kids, she didn't know any different, so it wasn't too bad. I had never thought of it that way, but it makes sense!

Haking, I agree, this thread was hopping this morning! It's funny how we have quiet days where no one really posts, and then days like today where everyone wants to chat. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

i read up on everyone this morning, but cant remember all i was gonna say..

rojo- i use natural progesterone cream. its awesome! hope your lines get darker and its just ib :hugs:

pie- yay about the flat! :D

spiffy- love the pic :cloud9: we are about a week in since af. still waiting to o. Dh is wanting to try harder than not thinking about it, so im not sure what that really means for us. timing things a little better or staying with my feet up lol? my first full cycle was 25 days with a 12 day lp, using progesterone. im happy with that :winkwink:

chell- congrats!!!! :happydance:

lalila- hope next cycle is yours :hugs:

harley- i hope the poop thing is really nothing! :flower: its good to hear from you:)

pita- hope things are going good for you! praying about your situation :hug:

haking- i hope your new sitter works out great :)

im so sorry if i forgot anyone. hope everyone is good :D


----------



## blessedmomma

duejan- i think its awesome, you're not crazy at all. i was the same way :hugs:


----------



## lalila0007

Spiffynoodles said:


> Shelli, the fact that you're not bleeding is a great sign! I'll be praying that your little bean hangs in there! :hugs:
> 
> Lalila, what dpo are you today? Hypothetically, at least? Aren't you still early?
> 
> Rojo!!!! :test:
> 
> Haking, Alia is still at the age where everything goes into her mouth, and seeing as she has 7 teeth now, we all just make sure she never gets ahold of our fingers or toes! :haha:

Spiffy - I'm CD 36. Usually start CD38 to 40. So yes, still a little early, but there was not even a hint of a line.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I think it's feet on the wall time! :haha:

Lalila, I wouldn't lose hope completely until AF shows, since you could have a late implanter on your hands, in which case you might not see a bfp until the day AF is due. But regardless, possibly being 4 days out from AF is still plenty of time for a bfp! I'm still holding out hope for you! :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy you always know what to say when people are down i want to say thank you for that. I wish more people could have that feature xx


----------



## Pielette

Hi blessed! That's a great looking cycle, and I agree, feet on the wall time :haha: How many cycles have you had now?

That's really lovely to hear about your age gap Chellx, I think people either think I'm crazy or that it's great that I'm having mine close together. Although it will be a 20 month age gap. I'm hoping it means since he'll be younger that maybe he won't get as jealous as say a 2 and a half year old might.

Duejan I've only been with my DH too :cloud9: We've been together for ten years and married for two. I wouldn't have a clue how to advise friends on dating! Most of my friends are in long term relationships but a couple are single and I have no idea how on earth I would help them! 

Rojo I think a doctor's visit would be a good idea, since with a luteal phase that short it might be more difficult for them to implant :thumbup: But as I understand it that's easily fixed! Plus as the ladies say keep testing because some bleeding is common in early pregnancy too. Keep us updated, and good luck!

Keep the faith lalila, there's still time!

Lovely pics spiffy, yes see if you can get the shirt over the bump for the next one :haha: A few of us were definitely chatty for a couple of hours!

Well I have my doctor's appointment this morning at 11am, thankfully! I feel rotten. Unfortunately it means we miss Noah's dance class and I'm thinking swimming this afternoon would be a bad idea for me, and Noah also has a cold. So I guess it's a quiet Wednesday for us. Unlike our usual mad one!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, thanks Duejan. :flower: I just don't like to see people lose hope, especially when there's still hope there.

Pie, I think I'm gonna have to try to get that shirt on again this summer! It has some stretch to it, so we'll see! Also, everyone told me I had a big bump early on with Alia, but towards the end everyone was saying how I looked so small (and that probably had a lot to do with the IUGR) but if that's the case this time, that shirt may yet fit... :haha: I'm glad you're getting in to see the doctor today, and hopefully with some antibiotics you can kick that infection pretty fast. I'm sorry to hear that Noah is sick, too, but hopefully a quiet day today will help you both get to feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies, just popping on whilst I'm at my mums. I'm out this month, started bleeding really heavily last night :( But gonna put everything in to getting a sticky bean this month. I don't ov until around CD20 so still got a while to wait until then!

Chell congrats on the positive test :)

Lalila and rojo, hope you get those BFP's too!

Hope everyone else is well, will check in again soon :) x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Shelli, I'm so sorry to hear that things didn't end up working out for you this month. :( I'll be praying for a sticky bean next month for you. :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I hope you start feeling better after going to the doctors today :hugs: And I agree, a relaxing day might be best for you and Noah to get to feeling better. :thumbup:

Shelli, sorry it wasn't your month. I'll pray for next month for you. :flower:

Spiffy, I think it would be funny to see you try to stretch your shirt over your bump! :haha: How many weeks will you be at that time?? 

AFM, nothing too exciting going on. Just relaxing at work, the guys have been super helpful since finding out that I was pregnant which makes my life easier. :thumbup: 

Yesterday, when I was sitting reading BnB I dunno if I was imagining it or not but I felt a tiny flutter like thud...it was ever so small that if I wasn't sitting still it would have gone unnoticed but then an hour or so later it happened again...and I don't think it was gas! :blush: Could it be or am I crazy?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I don't know what day it will be at this point, but it's usually in June sometime, and I'm due July 26th, so I'll be a month or a month and a half away from my due date when we go. And that's awesome that you may have felt your little one moving! And it's not crazy! Duejan, didn't you say you felt Jonathon around 13 weeks? I thought I might have had some little flutters a couple days ago, but I haven't felt them since, so now I'm thinking it must have been gas. :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

HAKing that's great! I think now that we're doing it for the second time, or subsequent times, it's easier for us to know what we're feeling. Give it a few days and I reckon you'll be certain :flower:

Sorry to hear you're out shelli, fingers crossed for next month!

Heehee spiffy it's always worth a go with a stretchy shirt! I'm currently getting away with wearing no maternity clothes even though it's pretty obvious I'm pregnant now. But the jeans are getting uncomfortable so I may have to give in soon!

Thanks so much ladies, got my antibiotics so hopefully they'll be kicking in soon. I think Noah is teething again, he's been a bit whingy today. Gave him some calpol this afternoon and it seemed to help his mood. Darn teeth!

In other news...

We sold the flat! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so so happy and relieved. And tomorrow I'm going to go and see two houses in the wonderful position of having sold. I am very hopeful that I'll be able to give birth to baby bean in our new family home! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

i felt my first 2 around 20ish weeks. my 3rd was like 26 weeks!!!!! i rented a monitor cuz i was so scared. apparently his placenta was acting like a cushion. my last 3 have been between 12 and 14 weeks, so very possible to feel them early. i dont know exactly where their placentas were, but my 4th- who i felt early- had low lying placenta, down by the cervix. it moved up in the end so wasnt a prob for delivery, but def wasnt cushioning his kicks either lol.

haking- i would believe you could be feeling baby. there is so much that could play a role in how early or late you feel the baby. like the placenta or how the baby is positioned in there.

shelli- sorry about af :( maybe next month! :)

spiffy- DH is pretty excited about trying a little so after dtd i didnt jump right up as usual. i put my legs up for about 15 minutes. i also have some softcups to keep them in, but not sure if im going that far yet. and i was only cd8 so still pretty early for me lol. i ov on cd12 or 13 usually.

pie- i hope you feel better and the lil guy noah too. :hugs: i had my first af on jan 4 and then on jan 29. im pretty sure i o'ed before my first af, but cant be certain. so i have had one real cycle for sure. i think bfing is impacting things so im gonna use natural progesterone cream in lp to keep it good in case i do get pregnant i wont have a chemical :wacko:

how is our newly pregnant ladies??? sickly yet :(

and wonder about chez!!!! gotta be close :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- yay for selling your flat!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Mostly lurking here.. dont have much to add..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, congrats on selling the flat!!! :happydance: Did you get a good price for it?

Blessed, way to go for feet on the wall! :haha: Hopefully it does the trick for you this month! :winkwink: Oh, and I looked up Chez and her ticker says she's 35 weeks already! :shock:

Rojo, I'm sorry you're feeling left out. But I'm glad that you're still popping in, because we'd miss you if you didn't. :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Shelli, sorry you're out this month, but it's the start of a new cycle and the start of new hope!

HAKing and Spiffy, sounds like you both might be feeling your little bean move! Gosh, tha'ts the thing I miss most about pregnancy, feeling and seeing the baby move. It's just so incredible :cloud9:

Pie, so glad you sold your place! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you doing kat????
 
spiffy- i think she may be having her c-section at 36-38 weeks :shock: so very close!!!! its so funny, cuz my DH is initiating dtd every day now. he is very excited for another, even though we are supposed to be ntnp :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

I'm doing ok blessed, thanks for asking. Husband is coming for a visit today. I'm nervous any time I'm around him now :( Don't know how long he'll stay. He says its so awkward to be around my family, which I'm sure it is. But I want him to be able to visit with his son. 

As for you, I'm so glad your husband is so excited to be trying for another :D Get it on, girl! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL blessed.. hope it happens quickly for you :)

Thanks spiffy


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ladies... we are supposed to be ntnp the rest of our lives. i would love more so im not complaining :haha:

DH has been talking about hoping for 1 or 2 more before we run out of fertile years (im 35 and he is 38) so i guess he is getting more serious about it lol.

kat- i imagine that would be uncomfortable. im praying things work out for you. hoping he owns up and tries very hard to make things better. i know he may be uncomfortable dealing with the situation he created, but he should be willing to do what it takes to make things right and spend time with your LO. if that means he has to be uncomfortable, then i think thats a very small price to pay. just my opinion :hugs:

rojo- i hope hope hope next cycle is a bfp for you and your lp gets worked out! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks blessed... 

Have a drs appt tom.. so will update after.. its at 10am my time.. lol not sure what time it will be for you all..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I often wonder how long I'll really be able to NTNP before I give in and just start TTC for real. I've told DH that I can do it, but he's convinced that as soon as this baby is born I'm going to want another one. I told him, not likely in those first few sleep-deprived months, at least! :haha:

Rojo, I hope the doctors can give you something for your lp that will start working right away so that you can get to baby-making, pronto! :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

I agree with blessed on that one Pita, he should be taking being uncomfortable without comment, he created the mess so he has to live with the consequences of it :hugs: But you're being fantastic by making it as easy as possible for him to see your LO. Have you any idea on how you feel about the future?

Aw bless your DH blessed! One or two more would be amazing :baby:

I wonder that too spiffy, how long it'll be before I want baby number three :haha: It took 8 months after Noah was born for me to think about having the next one so we shall see!

Hope everything goes well with your appointment rojo!

Today we're going to one of Noah's playgroups in the morning and then I'm seeing two potential houses to buy in the afternoon :happydance: Can't wait, they both look gorgeous.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope that everything goes well with your doctors appointment today and you get things sorted out! :hugs:

Blessed, that is so sweet that DH wants to try for more. :flower:

Pie, congrats on selling the flat! :happydance: Now you get the fun of looking for a new home! :thumbup:

Pita, that is nice that your husband is coming for a visit with your son. I'm sure it is hard to see him and like Blessed said; I think it is also a small price to pay of things being awkward for him after what he has done!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I actually started wanting another baby about two months after Alia was born, which is why DH is skeptical about me actually wanting to do the "Not Trying" part of NTNP. :haha: I told DH that having more than one kid might make me a little more relaxed next time around!

Have fun house shopping!!!

Rojo, I hope your appointment goes/is going/went well this morning!

So today was supposed to be my day with the car, but my FIL has a dentist appointment so he'll need his car, which means my husband had to take ours to work. But it's not too bad, because my dad is going to come over and bring lunch and spend time with Alia today, and then I have my 16 week appointment today at 3:15pm, so DH is coming home from work early so that I can at least have the car to get there. And unless something comes up, I should still get the car tomorrow! :) (It's kind of sad how excited I get about leaving the house... :haha:)


----------



## blessedmomma

lol spiffy- i understand exactly how you feel! DH always gets me out of the house on the weekends so i dont go crazy here. besides church i would never leave other wise :haha:


----------



## PitaKat

Pie, have fun looking at houses! I love looking at potential places to buy, it's so fun!

The visit went ok. He stayed longer than I thought he would, although he suggested leaving before my family arrived. Said things like "if we get divorced, I won't have to see your family anymore". Don't know how it's gonna work since I'm planning to move onto the same property as my parents. If we stay together, he'll have to live there too. They've been nothing but nice to him and yet he still has moments of anger. I think he's angry with himself and is taking it out on other people. I don't know what to do with that. He hates feeling like people look down on him, or think they're better than him, or think they know more than he does. So this is his worst nightmare, having lost all respect. And he's getting frustrated with me that I'm taking my time deciding which way I'm going to go. So the visit went through a whole range of emotions: anger, frustration, depression. 

There was some happier moments. Colin was happy to see him. And my husband was happy to see his son. My parents seemed pleased enough to have my husband visit. As for me, I'm not really feeling anything towards him. It's as though all the anger and sadness has covered up the love and admiration I had for him and they've canceled each other out and I'm left with nothing.


----------



## HAKing

Pita, I'm glad the visit went okay and that Colin was excited to see him. 

I don't think he has any right getting mad at you taking the time you need and deserve to decide what would be best for you and your family. :hugs: Has he apologized to you at all for anything?


----------



## PitaKat

Oh yes, he apologizes a lot actually, for hurting me, breaking my trust, hurting our marriage, putting me in this position. He says that he's put himself in my position and in my parents' position and wouldn't be handling it near as well as I am and my parents are. But I feel like he's thinking of himself most of all. I feel like that's how we ended up in this position anyway, because he's selfish and wasn't thinking of anyone but himself. Maybe that's just anger talking, I don't know. 

In happier news, Colin got his first tooth!


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Colin! :happydance: That's super exciting. 

Well, I think that you are handling the whole thing very well, Pita. I would have a very hard time and its okay for you to be angry, sad, frustrated, mad any other feelings you might have! We are all here for you and hope things work out for the best. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I agree with Haking, I think you're taking this whole thing really well, Pita. I'll keep praying for you. And thats awesome that Colin has a tooth! They look so cute smiling with those little baby teeth. :cloud9:

As for me, I finally have the date for my big gender ultrasound! March 4th! I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Well ladies.. dr is starting me on clomid.. i start of sat.. hopefull it works.. :)


----------



## Pielette

Have to agree with the others Pita, I think you're handling it really well, and delaying the decision is far better than making a decision out of anger. It does sound like he's thinking of himself more than he should be, but you know him so well, I'm sure you can work out whether that means deep down he's selfish. Not a quality I would want to see in my DH either. Stay strong :hugs: And yay for the first tooth!

Spiffy, March 4th, awesome! :happydance: That's not long after mine. I bet you can't wait!

Oh that's great rojo, clomid should do the trick :thumbup: Fingers and toes crossed for the next cycle!

Well I didn't like the two houses I saw yesterday unfortunately, so back to the search. Can't rush into buying something just because we're under pressure. We'll have to rent if it comes to it but we'll find the right house eventually :flower:

I've got an appointment withmy midwife later and I think I'll be hearing baby bean's heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## lalila0007

Hey ladies, just checking in. I have a hard time keeping up in here! Looks like a lot is going on. We have a sold flat, a couple new bfps, some upcoming births, lots of folks feeling flutters and hearing heartbeats, and some not fun personal stuff! This thread could be a fantastic place for a screenwriter looking for inspiration! :) Good luck to all and much love. 

AFM: AF came on schedule on Thursday and I'm a pmsing meanie!! haha. Better luck next time. I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## HAKing

Boo Lalila, sorry the witch showed for you! :growlmad: Praying for next month for you. :hugs:

AFM, last night I got a phone call before leaving work that Sam had a 102 degree fever! Needless to say, I freaked out. My MIL rechecked again and said that it was almost 101 and she was giving Tylenol. My poor little man. :cry:

I couldn't get home soon enough. I sure hate when our LO's are sick. I gave him a bath, put on jammies and rocked him and he fell asleep in my arms. He slept all night so I'm hoping when he wakes up this morning he is feeling a bit better. I'm waiting on my MIL to let me know how he is doing. 

Stupid flu is sure going around over here. :growlmad: Seems as though everyone is sick...


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... I start my first dose tomorrow.. so the cycle begins.. :) fxed for a nice bfp the beg of march!!


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, so excited the doctor was able to give you something right away so you can get your BFP next month! :thumbup:

Spiffy, I'm so excited for your gender scan! Does your DH have a preference on boy or girl? My DH actually wants a girl and I think it is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, sorry that you didn't find your perfect house on your first try (wouldn't that have been nice and convienent? :winkwink:) but it's good that you're taking your time. When we finally buy our permanent home, I'll have to make sure that I'm patient and don't just jump at the first thing I see because I'm so excited to finally be settled.

Lalila, I'm sorry the witch showed up. :( I hope next month is your month!

Rojo, I hope the clomid does the trick, and since it can cause hyperovulation, _maaaaybe_ you'll even end up with some twinnies. :winkwink: :oneofeach:

Haking, my DH actually wants another girl! I thought he'd be wanting a boy this time, since he did the first time, but in his words from last night, "Crap, what if it's a boy?" I just laughed. I was like "What the heck does that mean?" And he said, "He'll be rebellious like I was!" Silly husbands. :haha:

We've actually decided that since Alia's birthday is just 5 days after our ultrasound, we're going to keep the gender a secret (not from you girls of course :winkwink:) and then give Alia a present with either a pink or blue onsie in it, since all of our families will be there, so what better time to announce the gender? :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Okay, so I've been reading into skull theory! I wish I knew where my US pictures were from Sam to compare this baby to this ones. I am thinking boy from US pic.... :shrug: 

Have you ladies ever looked into it at all?...of course its more for fun than anything else!


----------



## Mii

Hello everyone :) 
I know My son is a little over a year but atm me and OH are NTNP right now :D 
I am hoping for a baby girl this time around. 
Also I have an irregular cycle (I miss a month, get my period, miss a month.. etc) so I only have one chance of conceiving every 2 months. Since last month was my skip month, I am hoping for my BFP this month! :) We have been NTNP for 4 months (I got off the pill 6 months ago) 
I dont chart or temp or use OPKS, since I am still in my final months of school (cosmetology for being a hair technician) we arent in a big hurry or stressing to get a BFP, just seeing what happens :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Mii! :flower: I hope you get lucky this month! ;)

Haking, I'm no expert on skull theory, but here's Alia's 15+6 week ultrasound picture (we didn't get a 12 week ultrasound) and here's baby #2's 12 week ultrasound. I asked on the 1st tri board and didn't get very many guesses on baby #2, so maybe he/she has a tricky skull to interpret. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







002small.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 6









2013-01-08 15.36.14.jpg
File size: 103.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mii

Thank you Spiffy! :D <3
This month is looking hopeful but since we arent DTD every day there is a less then 10% chance that I will convieve anytime soon lol (OH just got a new job last month and has been working nights so we dont get much sexy time together)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mii, that stinks that you're not getting very much sexy-time with your DH. :( Do you know about where you are in your cycle?


----------



## HAKing

Welcome, Mii! :flower:

Spiffy, I'm no expert either but I think #2 looks like a girl! I'll add my US picture and let me know what you think...

The two better ones are from the NT scan and the other is the same day but just a quick US picture the Midwife took so she didn't have to find the heartbeat with the doppler.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.JPG
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4









photo 2.JPG
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









photo 3.JPG
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

So my guesses.. 

Spiffy a girl.. and Haking a boy :)


----------



## lilrojo

welcome Mii :)

Good luck.. were on our third month ttc.. and im just about to start my first round of clomid


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Haking, seeing your pictures again after just looking at mine makes me think we definately have opposite genders cooking away, and probably just as you and Rojo guessed! Its really crazy how different the skull shapes are for our little beans!


----------



## HAKing

I totally agree, Spiffy! I am still holding out for a girl though. :winkwink: I also hope you get your girl! 

Rojo, good luck on starting clomid. Have you ever taken it in the past? Or will this be the first time?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, Haking, I hope you don't mind, but I snooped through your previous posts and found your scan pictures with Sam! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







BabyKingMay31st2011.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7









BabyKingJune27th2011.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Spiffy I totally don't mind! LOL. I was like; hey Spiffy did the same thing with their ultrasound pictures with Alia that DH did with ours! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Except, why does it say a different due date on the one? That is my US pictures I know for a fact but not our due date! WEIRD!!! :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Haking first time taking it.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Yes, that was the date we took the pictures of him! DUH! I feel dumb now! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I just thought those were the dates of your ultrasounds. :shrug:

ETA: Ooops! Posted at the same time as you. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Yes!!! Awe, my monkey! Thank you Spiffy for finding them. :cloud9:

I was 16 weeks in the second one and his head looks pretty round LOL, so maybe the skull theory isn't very good for me! :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I was thinking the same thing, Haking! So you might be cooking up a little princess after all! :winkwink:


----------



## Mii

Thanks for the welcomes :) and it does suck not getting a lot of sexy time.. 

Unfortunetly I dont know when I ovulate. I would assume between the 10th-15th (or somwhere in there) but.. (ok this might get confusing LOL) Generally this is how my cycle goes. I will get a period on the 25th-27th every other month (so you'd assume I would ovulate around the 10th-15th every other month) But when I concived Myles ( was having the same type of irregular cycles) I concived on the 26th-28th on the month I normally dont ovulate... LOL so I really have no idea when I ovulate. <3 lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Mii, that must be frustrating to have such crazy cycles! :wacko: I know you're NTNP for right now, but it might be nice to chart your temps for a two month period just to get a better picture of what your body is doing as far as ovulation. I know I'd be impatient to know what was going on! :haha:


----------



## Mii

Lol well Ive been paying attention to my CM for the last few months and on the 24th-26th it was very different and I had a lot of discharge (I assumed it might be early pregnancy symptoms so I took a test and it was negative) then I realized that was around the same time I conviced Myles so it might have been me ovulating (thank god me and OH dtd on those days haha) kind of why I am so hopeful that this month Ill get my BFP :) but no, I def will start temping or charting after this month. <3


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, your gender-revealing ultrasound is only a month away! Yay! And I love your idea to tell everyone the gender, that'll be so fun!

Rojo, yay for starting clomid right away! FX that it helps!

Sorry you didn't like the houses, Pie. I'm sure there's something out there that'll be pretty perfect for your family!

Lalila, sorry you're out this month, but I'm looking forward to seeing what next month brings!

HAKing, I sure hope Sam is feeling better today!

Hi Mii, welcome to the group!

I'm quite pleased that Colin's got his first tooth, seems like he's been teething for 4 months! Hopefully the next one won't take quite as long :D

Thanks for the support, girls. Another thing I've been thinking about, My husband is such a planner. We planned everything out, how we'd buy a house and get a dog, how I would go to school and get my degree while he worked to support us, how I'd get a job and pay off my student loans, how we'd then have a baby and I'd be a SAHM. We've done everything according to plan. So then this happens and he says he didn't even think about how it would effect me and our marriage. I'm not sure I buy that...


----------



## Pielette

Hmm I wouldn't be buying that either Pita :wacko: Seems odd to me not to recognise the impact it would have on your marriage. Keep strong and you'll reach a decision when you're ready :hugs:

Hi Mii and welcome :flower: Sounds like you have some crazy cycles! Best of luck for your next cycle. How long did it take you to conceive your LO?

Oh spiffy and HAKing, I am so utterly rubbish at guessing gender! I have no idea! I've tried guessing with my ultrasound pics but one day I think boy and the next I think girl :wacko: Still, it's not too long until I get to find out. Still no real instinct either way.

Aw poor Sam HAKing, is he any better? I can't stand it when Noah's ill either :hugs: Fortunately he seems to have quite a strong immune system, it's usually me who gets the bug, whatever it is.

Well I am such an eejit. Yesterday I was getting Noah's high chair out of the cupboard and as I turned around I trod on a toy and my foot bent over on itself. So so painful. Its gone blue and swollen down one side, yuck. Fortunately it's not broken or fractured but I think it's an extremely bad sprain. My mum came over to help me yesterday and put Noah to bed and thankfully it's the weekend so DH is here but bless him, he's having to do everything. I cannot put any weight on it and it's driving me mad cos I can't do anything. I'm actually crawling or hopping to get anywhere. Really hope there's a slight improvement tomorrow!

It's funny because you would think it would be nice to have a break and sit around but it's actually so frustrating. I hate not being able to do anything for Noah.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, I would sure hope this your DH's affair wasn't part of his plan for your future! But to say that he didn't realize what affect his actions would have on your marriage sounds like a lame excuse. Personally, he sounds like a nervous boy whose messed up trying to get out of trouble. I hope he gets his act together!

Pie, that sounds so painful! I sure hope it heals up quickly, and that you can get back on your feet (literally!).:hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

ok ladies let me try to catch up if i forget anyone im soo sorry lol 

Welcomg mii those cylces sound so confusing:wacko: i agree with spiffy if ever you do start ttc try temping and charting to figure out when you are really oing:thumbup:

lalila im soo sorry you are out this month. Keep it going you will get a bfp soon. :hugs:

Haking: Im sorry to hear that sam was sick. Is he feeling better now? The flu has been going around here badly too. As for your ultrasound on this lo i say girl ( i thought that girls have a flatter skull and boys had a rounder skull.) Isnt that the skull theory) So by that...

Spiffy i kinda would say boy for you going by the skull therory because the skull look more round, but not to to round. Congrats on scheduling your gender scan omg i cant wait to find out what your having lol 

this is jonathan at 20 weeks (it wasnt the best one i had but it was alot rounder then natalias was ( i will find hers and post them together to compair maybe tomorrow lol

Pita: That is great about colins tooth!!! Its just such a great feeling!!!! I am soo proud of you. You are handing everything soo well. :hugs: And good for you for not buying that bs he has been saying. Also you mentioned about him talking about your parents and such. Did he always talk about them. Because i know when my dh feels guilty about something and my parents know he thinks they think less of him and he starts getting defensive. Stupid i know. But that could be whats going through his mind too. Again though you are such a brave women :hugs:

pie im soo sorry to hear about your foot omg that sounds sooo painful!!! I hope it gets better soon. Dont worrie about not finding the house of your dreams the first time. You will find the perfect house for you family soon enough!! Are you going to have a gender scan anytime soon? 

Rojo ohh i really hope the clomid works!!!! i really do. I will hope a march bfp!!!

afm i work the last three days 12 hour shift lol i havnt done my days in a row forever so last night i came home and fell alseep feeding jonathan:dohh:
I dont think i can do the genetics testing i want. Unfortunatly i live in a small small town my hospital doesnt have a nicu or even a icu lol. But we also dont have a ultrasound machine that can do the nuchal scan or however they call it. I would have to go down to denver if i wanted to. I just dont wanna drive 2 1/2 hours to do it. Im kinda upset about it and it just keeps making me mad that i live in this small city lol.

No bump still and no symptoms lol. Heart rate as been steady between 165 and 160. 

We had decided to take my daughter to glenwood springs for her birthday( we prob wont go until march when we get our tax money) She just loved it the last time we went. The hotel has a small waterpark that she LOVED. and always keeps asking to go again. We are going to suprise her. I know she is going to LOVE it. i still cant believe she is going to be 4. I never ever imagined saying my daughter is 4. Its just like after they turn 2 the time flys by soo fast.:cry::cloud9:

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/123_zpsdb72bf6c.jpg[/IMG] about 8 months 

at 3 year old :cry::cry: sorry just had to share lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, that's so crazy that you're little girl is turning 4! I can't even imagine Alia being that old, but I bet it's amazing and sad at the same time to see her growing up.

As for the skull theory, I think it's actually the other way around, at least from what I've read. I've always read that round=girl, and flat=boy, but I don't think it's a super reliable way of predicting gender. Here's Alia's 20 week head shots, and it's hard to say exactly what kind of skull she has, but I'd say more round than not. (In the second picture she has her hand over her face, which was the moment we knew we were going to have a little drama queen on our hands! :haha:)

As for me, I am getting so fed up with Alia's finicky eating habits! :growlmad: Today she ate hardly any breakfast, a decent lunch, and then absolutely no dinner. And to top it off, while I was getting a paper towel to clean her off after her "dinner" she stuck her finger down her throat and threw up her lunch! The only meal she actually _did_ eat! So the only sustenance she got today was through her milk. It's just so frustrating to fight with her to get her to eat everyday. :(
 



Attached Files:







026small.jpg
File size: 94.5 KB
Views: 0









030small.jpg
File size: 94.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Duejan2012

lol they look similar


----------



## Duejan2012

do you know a good website that acually shows the therory spiffy? I really would feel wierd if i was wrong all this time about the skull theory hahaha

https://blogs.babble.com/being-pregnant/2012/01/18/skull-theory-a-gender-predictor/ i found this one and from looking ar the last pic of the boy it looks like the skull would be more rounded if that makes sense. lol


----------



## PitaKat

Yeouch Pie! Sounds like it hurts! Hopefully it heals quickly :hugs: 

DueJan, what a fun birthday surprise! Wow, your oldest is 4. I can't even imagine! Love the pictures of her that you posted, she's a beautiful little lady!

I don't know anything about skull theory, so I can't comment on that. I may have to read up on it though now, so I can make some gender guesses :D

My husband has always make little remarks about my parents. He thinks they talk down to him. I disagree. Yes, they're opinionated and talk a lot and can be abrasive. But they're also loving and kind and sincere. TBH I think my parents like him a lot more than he likes them :( Spiffy, you're right, he does sound like a nervous boy. He's 35 though, plenty old enough to know how to act like a man!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I don't have a link or anything, but on all the forums people are always guessing girl because of a rounder skull, but I think they're talking about the overall shape of the skull, and not just the forehead. Personally, I don't think I can see the difference most of the time. In fact, I've read that the distinct differences in those male and female skulls on that link that you posted only happen when a person hits puberty anyway. Really, I think you're odds of guessing gender with any "theory" are still just 50/50. :winkwink: (Oh, and the skull shots I posted were both of Alia at her 20 weeks ultrasound, which is why they look so similar. I just posted two of them so you could see the skull at different angles).

Pita, my DH can be the same way about my dad. I think that he feels like he's being judged by my dad everytime we go see him, and so he feels like deep down my dad doesn't like him, and that makes him, in turn, like my dad less. The sad thing is, I think my dad does judge him sometimes, because I'm his only daughter, and he doesn't think anyone is good enough for me. That, and the fact that my dad has a very particular sense of humor, and my DH just doesn't get it, so my dad looks down on him for that sometimes. The whole thing is really stupid, and I hope they both just get over it eventually. :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone.. hope your all well.. been busy.. Bryce turns 1 on Friday.. so been getting the hosue cleaned some etc etc... lol :) 

Clomid is going well.. no bad side effects so all in all well.. 3 more to take then o day should be 5-7 days after.. so next week sometime.. :) Im excited.. hope this works..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Rojo! I hope the clomid does the trick for you this cycle! :thumbup: And that's awesome that you have the big 1 year party this week! We'll be doing the same thing 3 weeks from this Saturday! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Time certainly goes fast.. :) thanks spiffy..


----------



## Duejan2012

congrats rojo on having a almost one year old!!! I really hope the clomid does the trick! im happy tohear its going well.

LOL spiffy im sure your right that the skull doesnt matter until puberty anyways lol. I knew both were of Alia lol i meant they were similar to jonathans :flower: wow only 3 weeks until she turns one that is amazing

Guess what ladies jonathan is getting his two top molars. He hasnt even gotton his canines yet:shrug: I never even knew that was possible. I was just feeling around in his mouth because when he theeths he doesnt eat as well and he wasnt eating that great and sure enough they have already cut through and the other are not far from.. Anyone else? Is it wierd he has is molars already but not the canines?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:haha: Duejan, that's funny. I guess I got confused and thought you were saying that the two pictures of Alia were similar, and so I was like :-k

As for the molars and canines I wouldn't worry about it too much. I've heard of babies actually getting their molars first before any other teeth! I think as long as the canines come in eventually, then he'll be just fine. Probably just one fo those things that's so different depending on the child. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with spiffy.. just like the ages are so different for when they get teeth the order is too.. :) Bryce only has 2 teeth yet and he is almost 1.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

lol i did make a post in the toddler section and they showed me a ghraph of averages babies get their teeth. And it does show that they acually do get their molars before their canines lol. I just feel off maybe because like you said rojo my daughter had only 2 teeth by the time she was one. So this is soo weird for me to see my son getting his 9th and 10th tooth lol. wow that sounds like alot lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia has 7 teeth already, and at the rate they've been coming in lately, I wouldn't be surprised if she had about 9 or 10 by Jonathon's age, too!


----------



## Duejan2012

its crazy because it seems like they are much older when they have teeth. Once jonathan got his first tooth at 5 months he didnt seem like a baby baby if that makes sense lol. Thank goodness jonathan isnt teething too bad this time around knock on wood lol


----------



## Mii

Thanks everyone :) And Pita it took me only 6 months to conceive Myles but me and my ex were DTD every single day.. sometimes twice a day. 

If none of you were following the febuary testers, well, Im out for this month. 
AF decided to show up 3 weeks early on the 9th (sunday morning) It was really devistating because at the begging of the month I though "If im not already pregnant at least I have all month to try!" but nope. :( Seems AF is just all over the place and now Im not really sure about what I should do. I was thinking about taking a natural suppliment (vitex) that apparent helps balance hormone levels so you ovulate regularly but I cant find any that is worth the price. Im thinking I might start trying to regulate myself (if I dont get my period next month, if I do then Ill just wait it out n see what happens) Ive been thinking about taking BC pills once a day once a month just to at least make myself ovulate. (like take 2 pills on the 9th every months etc) Im not sure if that will work or not though. I just feel very defeated this month


----------



## Duejan2012

mii have you talked to your doctor?? It just sounds sooo confusing with your cycle. I wouldnt be able to deal with all of that i know for a fact. Maybe they have something that will help you or something else that is cheaper that can help you regulate. I heard ( i dont know if im right) but i heard that red raspberry leaf tea can help with your periods and such. I know its suppose to help strenthen the uterus. On the box i have it says that people who have irregular menstuation have drinkin this and it has helped alot. IDk just a suggestion xx


----------



## Mii

hehe thanks but I dislike tea. I can barely take a few sips without throwing it out. Myles does have his 18 month check up at the end of the month. so I think I will talk to my doctor about it then, he knows (or thinks) Im on the BC pill but Ill let him know that I haven't been on it in a while now (I dont go to the doctors very often lol) but I will bring it up for sure! And it is very frustrating, especially now since its showed up so early out of nowhere.. and it didnt start off light and build up oh no, when I got out of my shower it was just like BAM full blow period.


----------



## Duejan2012

aww that is weird. I have never had one start just like that either.... i wish i had more advice to give you. I guess just keep trying and try not to stress about it. Easier said than done i know lol. But we will all be sending baby dust your way. I hope its not to long. You probably said this already im sorry if you did but when did you start ttc. Has it been a few month or is it recently?


----------



## Mii

Haha thanks :) I am not an easily stressed person (I mean I was moody on the day my period started but I think it was more just PMS hormones then anything!) and well I stopped my BC pill 6 months but we've only been NTNP the last 4 months. The only thing is (which is why I am not suprised that I haven't got pregnant yet besides the irregular periods) is that my OH works nights and Im at school/the salon all day so the only sexy time we get is on the weekends. (but I KNOW we dtd when I was ovulating this time I noticed a big change in my CM between the 25-27th in jan and that was on the weekend when we were together.) but I mean it took 6 months to conceive Myles and that was dtd on a daily basis. (different man though so)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mii, as for the raspberry leaf tea, you can actually take it in capsule form (I can't stand tea either). I think Vitex might be a good place to start, though. I have an unopened bottle, actually, so it's too bad you don't just live down the street! :haha: But I got mine from an herbalist, but you can also get it odd Amazon. I just checked and you can get two bottles for $10 (although that's US, I'm not sure where you live). Either way, though, I think it would probably help you a lot to just take your basal body temperature for a cycle so you can get an idea of what your body is doing. That way, even if you don't get pregnant that month, at least AF would sneak up on you the way it did this time. Best of luck for next month! :flower:

Duejan, I agree, seeing them with teeth does make them look older! Although Alia didn't get her first tooth until she was 9 months old. But since those first teeth, her mouth has just been going crazy with them!

So today I get to see my brother who lives in California (so I don't see him often) and he's bringing my neice with him who I haven't seen since she was 11 months old (she's now almost 2!) so I'm pretty excited! :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Mii, I agree with Spiffy you can take the vitex in capsule form. I actually bought some for the same reason before getting pregnant but don't really know if it ever worked because I got pregnant end of November and started taking it earlier that month! :shrug:

I hope to catch up later but the last few days have been hectic for me! Sam felt crummy all weekend and all he wanted to do was cuddle and sleep. Poor guy! I think his fever has finally broke and he seems like he is getting better. He woke up before I left to work this morning and seemed happy and back to his normal self. :thumbup:

DH is back from his business trip, yay! :happydance: He was in CT and was there when they got dumped with all the snow this weekend! Flight got delayed, missed his last flight home on Sunday and had to stay in Salt Lake City for the night and came home yesterday morning! We are so happy to have him back! And I think he is happy to be back also... :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Here is my 14 week bump picture! Feeling huge already but so in love with my bump! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope that the Clomid is going well and will be praying for a March BFP for you! :flower:

Pie, so sorry about your foot! I hope that it starts feeling better ASAP! I broke my foot 2 years ago...10 days before our wedding! :dohh: Try to stay off it as much as possible. :hugs:

Duejan, 12 hour shifts are a pain! I work 4 10's and it is so draining some days! :sleep: What do you do for work? Your daughter is adorable! And 4 already, time sure does fly! 

Spiffy, I hope that you can get Alia's eating sorted out! Sam eats really good but the past few days with being sick he won't hardly eat a thing! I keep offering him his favorites and he still refuses them so its just been lots of milk. 

Pita, I hope that your husband can get his act together and figure out what he wants to do...and be patient with you while you decide what is best for your family! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, your bump is adorable! And I'm glad Sam is starting to feel better, poor little guy. it's so hard to see them sick. I bet you're pretty happy to have your DH back home, and I bet he's happy to be back to warmer weather! That's funny that he had to stay in Salt Lake City, because that's where I live. If it had been you, I would have said, hey let's meet up and get some lunch or something! So keep that in mind if you ever get delayed in Salt Lake. :winkwink:

Here's my 16 week bump shot. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shellideaks

Aw both your bumps are lovely, mine have never looked that nice :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww love your bumps.. 

Thanks haking.. this week has been busy for us.. bryce is 1 on friday.. where did time go.. 

The clomid is going well have tonight and tom night left to take it.. so all is good.. got my opks in the mail today.. so all set to test away.. and get my eggo preggo!!


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, your bump is so cute! I feel like I went from nothing to a whole lot of something! :haha: BTW, I'll keep that mind next time I'm stranded in Salt Lake City. :winkwink:

Rojo, glad Clomid is going well. And Bryce will be 1 on Friday, that is so exciting! :thumbup: Can't wait to see birthday pics. 

And only 5 weeks from today until our gender scan. :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm so excited to see if the Clomid does the trick for you! Fingers crossed! :flower:

I know, Haking, I looked at your bump picture and thought, "Wow, she's really popped!" :haha: And it's going to be so fun! Pie will have her gender ultrasound, then the next week it will be mine, and then two weeks later it will be yours! I can't wait to find out what we're all having! :D


----------



## Pielette

I second that on the capsule form for the tea Mii, I can't stand tea or coffee actually. Funnily enough DH and I have that in common which is handy. I think if you could find some way of naturally regulating your cycle that'd be great, cycles like that are bound to drive you crazy after a while!

Spiffy and HAKing, such gorgeous bumps! Yet again I'm failing to take any bump shots :dohh: I really should take some because I can't quite believe I'm now 18 weeks, where is the time going?!

Aw spiffy that's so lovely that you get to see your brother and your niece! Must be very hard to be far apart like that. I don't have any siblings, I'm an only child. That might be part of why I'd like to have a big family I suppose. I didn't feel that I missed out growing up but now it's just me and my mum (and DH, Noah and bean obviously) I kind of wish there were more of us around.

HAKing glad to hear that at least Sam's fever has broken and he's hopefully on the mend. And that you get DH back! My DH never goes away for work but can imagine I would miss him like mad if he did.

Great to hear that the clomid is under way rojo :thumbup: Fingers crossed for an imminent BFP! And oh my God, Bryce is nearly 1, wow! Hope you guys have loads of fun celebrating :flower:

Well I am now back on both feet! Thank goodness. I am hobbling, it is very sore still but it's a big improvement on the weekend when I could only hop or crawl. Only thing is we've been stuck indoors today and yesterday because I can't drive with the foot as it is, I drive an automatic and it's my right foot, the only one that does any work, so it's just not possible. Noah's been pretty good but I've been bored silly.

Over the weekend DH felt bean kick! :happydance: Couldn't quite believe it, I could feel him/her having a wriggle and said so, DH came over and put his hand on my belly. I said no way will you feel anything this early and then there was this really strong (for how far along I am) flick from inside and DH said oh wow! I felt that! He was delighted :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm glad to hear that you're starting to recover, although I know how hard it is being cooped up in the house. :wacko: That's amazing that your DH felt the baby already! I started feeling Alia kick around 16 weeks and DH didn't feel her until 24 weeks! I hope it doesn't take as long this time, but the fact that I haven't even really felt this baby yet doesn't make that very likely, I guess.


----------



## HAKing

Pie, glad to hear your foot is healing! :thumbup: And that is awesome that your DH got to feel the bean move. :happydance: I can't wait to start feeling ours...when did you start to feel this bean move?


----------



## Pielette

Well I'd been feeling kind of 'squirmy' movement for a week or so I think, from 16-17 weeks. And then at 17 weeks I started to feel these tiny little flicks. In the past couple of days they've started to get stronger, which is when DH could feel it :flower:

I can't remember for the life of me how far along I was when I felt Noah, but I'm sure it was much further along!


----------



## PitaKat

Oh my gosh, adorable baby bumps! You ladies look so beautiful growing those babies!

Pie, so glad to hear that your foot is doing better! And that is so awesome that your hubby got to feel the baby move, that's a pretty special moment :cloud9:

Colin pulled himself up to standing all by himself the other day! Ahhh! :D


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. 

well when i do get preggo no finding out sex for me.. lol :) but im excited to hear all your bumps..


----------



## HAKing

Oh Rojo, I dunno if I could ever do that! DH wants to wait but he knows I won't be able to. Maybe if I already had one of each like you and it was my 3rd and final I'd consider but it would be hard. Kudos to you for being able to wait!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I really want to wait to find out the gender once I have a boy so that I already have boy and girl clothes and stuff ready to go. I think it will be really hard at that 20 week ultrasound to resist, but I want to do it at least once so I know what it's like. :flower:

Okay ladies, while we're talking about movement and such, I have a weird question for you. You know that feeling you get when the baby pushes their butt up against your stomach, and so you feel that pressure in that spot? Well, I've been getting that feeling every now and then for a couple of weeks now, but it's up _above_ my uterus! Do you think I'm actually feeling my organs being pushed upwards?


----------



## lilrojo

LOL i did it with bryce.. and i only had a girl.. i loved not knowing.. and plan to do do it again..


----------



## Mii

Thanks for the reply guys! 
and Is raspberry leaf tea capsules the same as Vitex? (because if it is I can get those for cheap here) but since im not in the usa buying them online is really expensive (its about 2- something $ for shipping (Ive checked a few sellers and its all pretty much the same) 
I am going to talk to my doctor by the end of this month though. I just dont want anything overly filled chemicals you know? I want something natural that will work with my body which is why I was so excited about Vitex. 
I am going to try and find some places near where I live that may sell Vitex if my doctor cant give me something. (because I dont want bc I want something that can regulate my cycles but still give me the chance to conceive.)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, that's awesome that you waited to find out with Bryce! I would like to know with my first boy though because I think I'll really have to rely on gifts from people to build up a supply of boy clothes, since we don't have a lot of money. :blush:

Mii, raspberry leaf tea and Vitex are different. But Vitex is sometimes called chaste tree berry, so maybe you could try looking it up by that and see if you have more success?


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I'm not sure what it is that you're feeling inside. :shrug: I suppose that it could be the feeling of everything inside moving upwards. Pregnancy does weird things to your body. :haha: 

I do know every morning that I wake up and didn't go pee during the night my uterus feels pushed up higher because my bladder is so full. I made DH feel last week and he was so weirded out! :rofl:

Nothing exciting going on here...wish it was Friday. The cold weather here has really got me feeling blah lately! I am ready for spring, flip flops and warm sunny days! :thumbup:


----------



## lalila0007

Hey ladies, it's been busy so I haven't been on in a bit. 

What adorable bumps Haking and Spiffy! 

Welcome Mii!

Pie - you have been on my mind. My thoughts and prayers are with you to make a good decision in the proper time for you and your family. 

Rojo - good luck this month! 

I saw where you were all talking about teeth earlier. I think Lilli is teething again as well. She had 8 teeth by 7 months but nothing since then. Now, the drool and constant finger chewing has come back....so, looks like we're in for some more. She's 9.5 months right now.


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://s20.postimage.org/z7jao7sl5/baby.jpg :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I'm guessing that it's just stuff being pushed upwards, but it sure weirds me out everytime, because I keep thinking it's the baby! Then I feel where the pressure is, and realize that it's above the baby. :dohh: It also sort of feels like Braxton Hicks, but if it was, that would be down lower, too, so who knows? :shrug: And I am so ready for spring, too! This winter is draaaaaging!

Lalila, that's crazy that Lilli had 8 teeth by 7 months! :shock: It's even weirder to me since Alia didn't get her first tooth until 9 months. But good luck with more coming in!

Babyhopes, what a cute little bean! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

I too am ready for spring and summer.. soo tired of winter.. flip flops sound heavenly..


----------



## HAKing

Happy Valentine's Day! <3 

Hope everyone is well! 

Rojo, was last night your last night of the Clomid? If so, when do you start testing with OPKs? 

Babyhopes, lovely US picture! :cloud9:

Lalilia, hope you're doing well. It was good to hear from you. :flower:

I'm stuck at work today and tomorrow so no Vday plans till Saturday. But I am super looking forward to our date night! :happydance: We decided instead of going out to a stuffy dinner we would go jeeping out in the hills where we live. We did that when we first started dating and haven't since so I'm really looking forward to it. :thumbup: Just a little one-on-one time will be nice while the MIL watches Sam. 

Do you ladies have any plans tonight? :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, tonight we're going out to dinner with my dad and my brother, so it won't be romantic, but we didn't want to pass up an offer for dinner because my dad doesn't take us out very often! :haha: However, I am meeting up with DH for lunch today, so that will be our Valentine's meal instead of dinner. Plus, tomorrow we're celebrating our 2nd anniversary, so Valentine's day is just a bonus. :winkwink:

However, I have to tell you all how sweet my DH is and share this picture. When I woke up this morning, there were hand made little hearts with love notes written on them all down the hallway and up the stairs leading to a beautiful red rose. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Valentine's Day 2013.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Awww spiffy that is sooo sweet.. :)

Haking yep last night was last night.. Im starting to test on saturday.. dr said to start on monday.. but it only takes 3 days to not affect the opks so im starting on saturday.. dtd everyother day as instructed by the dr.. so fxed it will work this month... :) Should ovulate sometime next week.. its 5-9 ish days after your last dose.. so we will see.. :) will keep you all posted.. 

Happy vday everyone.. 

No plans for us.. decorating and cleaning for Bryce's bday party tomorrow night.. Cant believe he will be 1 tomorrow..


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, that is so sweet of your DH! Its those little things that make you smile. :thumbup: 

DH got me new perfume which was thoughtful since I'm nearly out. I've got his gift all planned and I am going to his work on my lunch to stick it in his car so he sees it when he heads home! I LOVE to surprise him! :happydance:

Rojo, I really have a good feeling about this month for you! I think it is perfect that you will start testing on Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

Spiffy that was so sweet of your DH! My OH got me a box of my favourite chocolates and an outfit I'd been wanting for Parker (apparently I'm hard to buy for lol). I didn't get him anything cos we'd agreed beforehand that we both wouldn't :blush:

Rojo hope the clomid does it's job and you get your BFP this cycle! 

HAKing hope you have a good time with your DH :D


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. fxed it does.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

hi ladies!! 

Wow great bumps haking and spiffy. I will post mine but unfortunatly i can only see it while laying down lol but tell me if you ladies think there is something forming lol. 

Haking im glad to see sam is feeling better xx that is great news. Happy vday to you too! i think thats such a great idea about suprising your oh. 

Spiffy that is soo sweet of your dh to do that for you awww. I hope you have fun with you family tonight

Rojo: Cant believe your little baby is going to be one. It stll just doesnt slow down lol I too have a good feeling about this month. Hopefully the clomid works first time!!!

shelli i didnt get my dh anything either. I never really do lol. Well i do cook him a nice dinner but thats it he always gets me stuff 

babyhopes: what a beautiful scan photo!!

lalila: that is isane 8 teeth by 7 months goodness. How did she handle that?

as for me well im afficially 11 weeks yay! i cant believe there are soo many gender scans coming up! i cant wait to hear what everyone is having!!! Today my dh got me some roses and my favorate chocolate. I will cook him his favorite dinner enchiladas rojas lol. I dont mind because i love it too lol. 

Oh i forgot to mention i am a certified nursing assistant. I work with the elderly who need 24 hour care. Let me tell you i get sooo exhausted. I asked if i could be a 8 hour yesterday because i just was soo tired. My lip was starting to twitch witch is a sign a fatigue for me. 

I think everyone can join in with this. I want to see everyones bump when they were pregnant with previouse los. Even those who have 2. What do you think?like the about to pop pics lol. 

here is my 11 week bump let me know what you ladies think


----------



## lilrojo

lol i will look for my bump pic with bryce.. didnt do it with my dd..


----------



## lilrojo

Here is my 12 week bump and 37 week full term bump with bryce.. :) 37 was the last one i had.. cuz i delivered at 38 on the dot.. lol
 



Attached Files:







12 week bump bryce.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1









me full term bryce.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Duejan2012

aww rojo i love the pics xx such a cute perfect bump for 37 weeks!! Im going to upload mine and i will post them


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It sounds like you ladies had a good time yesterday with your hubbys. :flower: We had a good time at lunch and then with my dad and brother at dinner. (Eating out is my biggest weakness. It just ALWAYS sounds better than whatever I have in the kitchen! :haha:)

Okay, so I have to tell you about the crazy thing that happened yesterday! So I went to hang out with my friend and her son (he's one month younger than Alia), and I knew they were TTC this month (since she just get her period back last month), so I asked if she had tested, and she said yes, but it was negative, and she had felt depressed about it all morning. She was expecting her period that day, so she figured that she should have had a positive by then. I sympathized with her and tried to give her hope ("You don't know when you ovulated, so you may not even be late yet" and "you might have had late implantation") but she was still feeling down. So skip to about an hour later when I ask to use the bathroom. As I go in, I see her test in the trash from that morning, and think "Oh, what a familiar sight!" but that's it. Then, as I'm leaning over to grab some toilet paper, I glance at the test again, this time closer, and I swear I see something on it. So I pull it out and sure enough, there's a faint second line! I say faint, but you could easily see it from arm's length and it had color. So I leave the bathroom and as I'm walking out I say, "I know I'm the biggest snoop in the world, but how long did you wait before throwing this test away?" She says, "I don't know, about 30 seconds, why?" (Obviously, she's not a true POAS addict :haha:). So I show her the line, and she gets a little excited but doesn't want to get her hopes up, so she takes another one in about a half an hour, and sure enough, it was positive! 

So Ladies, I actually got to tell another women that she was pregnant before she even knew! :rofl: She told me that if I hadn't caught it that she probably would have been clueless for weeks, because she had decided that she must just be having a crazy postpartum cycle and was going to wait it out!

Anyway, here's some bump pics from my last pregnancy, Duejan. 12 weeks and 36 weeks (my last bump pic because I thought I'd be taking a 40 week picture for sure!) and I'm even wearing the same shirt! :) And for the record, I can definately see your bump starting! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







(3) Twelve Weeks.JPG
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 1









(9) Thirty-Six Weekssmall.jpg
File size: 107 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilrojo

My lttle boy is 1 today. :)I cant believe it hope you all have a great weekend.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Birthday Bryce! :cake:


----------



## HAKing

Happy Birthday to Bryce! :cake: Hope you have a fun weekend, Rojo! 

Spiffy, I love eating out too but we don't go out much to save money so when we do go its always fun! You're bump pictures are cute from last pregnancy. :thumbup: I didn't take too many pictures, sadly. I was so sick in the beginning until 16 weeks and then the rest of the time I felt so fat I hated how I looked. This time I plan to document a lot more and take lots of pictures! 

That is totally cute that you got to tell you're friend she was pregnant before she even knew! She is lucky you used her bathroom. :haha:

DueJan, I can definitely see a bump forming! :happydance:

AFM, the weather is supposed to be super nice this weekend so I'm so looking forward to spending some family time together outside! We have an appointment to get our taxes done in the morning and then I want to take Sam to the park afterwards. And maybe I can talk DH into taking us out to breakfast! :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rojo: Happy birthday Bryce!!! aww i hope you all have a wonderful day!!!

spiffy: That is soo funny about your friend. I wish that could happen with one of my friends lol. Beautiful bump with Alia xx

Haking: That sounds like a fun day. I acually love doing my taxes for the refund lol. We are going monday to do all of that. I hope the weather is nice maybe we can go to dinner that evening. I cant wait for warm weather to show up. I hate being cooped up inside. It kinda depresses me. But i think about when the weather does finally warm up i can start walking again and taking the kids to the park. I might take natalia to the pool tonight. But well see lol. She been asking forever. I think i gave birth to two fish instead of two babies lol. My son crys when we take him out of the bath lol

not much going on for me today. I found some pics from my other pregnancys. Bare with my give me a min to get them downloaded


----------



## Duejan2012

41 weeks with my daughter. Gained 65lbs :blush:

38 weeks with my son. He was born at 39 weeks:flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, your bump pics are adorable! And wow, you looked like you had a basketball under your shirt with Bryce! I guess the "all out front" wives tale about boys was true for you. :winkwink:

Haking, I hope you get to enjoy some warm weather. I would LOVE some of that! *sigh* :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, you're bump pictures are cute! I love the one with Johnathan in the snow! :thumbup:

Spiffy, I'll try send some warm weather your way :winkwink:...although, it looks like its gonna get cold again next week so I wanna take advantage of it while I can!


----------



## Duejan2012

thanks spiffy and haking. lol yea that was the night of my babyshower. Snowing like crazy lol. The town was filled with christmas lights so i thought it would be perfect lol. Spiffy i know its funny how my belly looks like that huh. I never though it would i took a pic from the front veiw and its soo round too like a basketball. Too bad i have stretchmarks like a road map from natalias pregnancy otherwise i would love to show it off lol
Anyone know when pie is getting her gender scan?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie's ultrasound is February 27th, if I'm not mistaken, so only 12 more days! :D


----------



## Duejan2012

awww i cant wait for knw what everyones having. Im going to be the last one lol. First will with pie then you spiffy then haking then me lol


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffynoodles said:


> (Eating out is my biggest weakness. It just ALWAYS sounds better than whatever I have in the kitchen! :haha:)

LOL Me too! I love to eat out, it's pretty much my favorite thing. I'd rather spend money doing that than anything else. For Christmas I asked my mom for money so I could go eat at a restaurant :haha:

That is such a cute story about finding your friend's hpt and getting to tell her that she's pregnant!

Oh rojo, can't believe your little guy is 1! Hope he has a great birthday!

Beautiful bump pictures, Ladies!

We went team yellow when I was pregnant with Colin. It was so awesome when he was born and I saw he was a boy :cloud9: Although I'd probably still feel that way if he had been a girl lol! It was just really fun to wait until the day of birth to find out the gender.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Duejan2012 said:


> awww i cant wait for knw what everyones having. Im going to be the last one lol. First will with pie then you spiffy then haking then me lol

I think I'm in between Spiffy and HAKing! (But you're still last... LOL).

Spiffy, that is so sweet what your husband did. And how funny that you got to tell your friend she's pregnant. Obviously not a POAS addict! Hahaha!

Happy birthday, Bryce!!! Yay!! Hope the party was a hit!

Well, I had a check-up on Friday, and everything is great. Got to hear baby's heartbeat again, and it was around 160 this time as well. Baby was moving around this time, and the doctor had to "chase" it with the doppler. I can't believe my next u/s is only 18 days away! I made a ticker for it; I'm so excited! :)

EDIT: I'm looking for bump pics to post! I didn't take them weekly like some of you all, so I've got see what I can find. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

there is no way i can catch up, but wanted to say i miss you all! its been crazy busy around here and im trying to make sure my kids get school completed by the end of the school year. we may be a little behind :wacko:

i think i o'ed today even though its cd19. never been so late for me. i guess bfing will do that though. i was starting to think i wouldnt at all so i cant complain!

cant wait to find out all the genders of the LO's :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Okay, I found some!

The first two are around 18-19 weeks. The second one is with my SIL (she's on the left), who was due three days after me!

The second one is from exactly 39 weeks, with a different SIL who was due about 5 weeks after me (I'm on the left). It's fuzzy b/c yet another SIL took it with her phone. I'm soooooo huuuuuuge! And my boobs look super weird, but those are the pics I've got. I need to take more (and better ones) this time around!
 



Attached Files:







Ozzy 18-19 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









Ozzy 18-19 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3









Ozzy 39 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. :) we had a fabulous day.. :) did party on friday night, and sat morning and then sat night was dh's work party.. was busy.. today has been housework.. like laundry lol and need to do some school work.. :)

Got a high on the cbfm.. neg opks yet but they are getting darker.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

harley i forgot that you were up there too and you know who else is before me is babyhopes lol she will be before me too ha. LOVE your bump pics!! glad to see you are doing well. 

What do you all think you are having? Any just gut feelings? 

Rojo im glad you all had a nice time. I really am. I think your O time will be soon. Good luck this month i cant wait!!

Hi blessed. Get to dtd lol. Nice to hear from you!!

Not much going on today listen to los heartbeat on doppler today it was 156 bpm. Worked yesterday and today. Going to do our taxes tomorrow. Yay i cant wait for the refund !!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley and Blessed, it's good to hear from both of you! Harley, your gender ultrasound is only 2 days after mine! (March 6th, right? Not sure if I did my math right :blush:). Your bump pics are adorable! Still waiting for a pic from this pregnancy, though...:winkwink:

Blessed, I hope you caught the eggy! And I hope everything goes smoothly with homeschooling. I've only ever taught in public schools, but I know how stressful it is to get everything in with the time that you have. :wacko:

Duejan, that's great that you're finding the baby so well with your Doppler! I tried to listen a few days ago and my battery died right then. I need to replace it, but first I have to find our batteries.

As for me, I had my first Braxton Hicks contraction today. I can't remember when they started with Alia, but I had a lot of them, so I'm wondering if I'll get more this time. I'm still waiting to feel the baby for sure. Little stinker better get moving! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy: i remember my bh started earlier with my son then they did with my daughter. I think somewhere around 18 weeks i started feeling the tightening. 

You know i find my doppler better then the doctors. There was like screeching and making all this noise you could barley hear the heartbeat. I bought mine used on craigslist for 20 bucks. And its been the best investment i have boughten i think lol. I hate that right when you think your about to find it and your batteries die.. But i know i wont use it much later on when i can feel the baby move. Only when i am having a lazy baby or something. 

Tomorrow is your aniversary yay congrats!!!!! what are you going to do?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Glad the party went well, Rojo. Fun times!

Spiffy, you did your math correctly; my scan is on March 6th!. So funny that our scans are two days apart. Makes sense, I guess, since our due dates are only three days apart!

And I'm working on getting a bump pic soon. I have a cute dress I want to wear for it but I need to wash it first. Tee hee.

Duejan, I'm predicting another boy. Don't know why, but I guess I've got a 50/50 chance of being right! It might be that I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for a boy since I think deep down I want a girl and don't want to seem disappointed if it's a boy. But it's so silly; I know that no matter what I "want" now, I'm not going to care once the baby actually comes. I'll be ecstatic no matter what.


----------



## Duejan2012

harley have you felt any movement yet? That how i kind felt when i had my ds. Deep down i knew he was a boy but i kept saying girl so that i wouldnt be disapointed. But you never know like you said you have a 50 percent change of being right lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yes, I think I'm starting to feel baby. It's still hard to tell, but sometimes it feels like it just HAS to be baby fluttering and not gas. Ha! But about a week ago, I was napping in our bed with Ozzy, and I decided to roll over and see if I could still lie on my stomach for a while. Just after I flipped over, I felt a kick! I'm sure I only felt it because I was putting extra pressure on my belly, and I didn't stay that way because it was too uncomfortable, but it was so nice to feel a FOR SURE baby movement!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww i cant eait to feel movement again. That i think is the best part of pregnancy lol besides getting a baby at the end


----------



## Harley Quinn

Same! I'm excited for kicks instead of flutters. :) I especially loved how eventually I didn't even have to count kicks, I just knew when it was about time for him to move. I would think, "Hey, it's about time; he should move soon" and two minutes later he would wake up and kick me! It was nice to be kind of "in tune" with him even before he was born. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think I'm kind of an oddity, because I actually want the same gender again, but I'm going to be thrilled if I have a boy, too. I think the main reason I want another girl is because I never had a sister growing up, and would love for Alia to have one, especially so close in age. Only two more weeks left until I get to find out! :D

I'm sure that I've probably felt baby move once or twice, but I just haven't had anything definite enough to say for sure. I was 16+5 weeks with Alia when I got my first "for sure" movement, so I was really expecting to have felt this baby by now, especially since its the second time around and I know what to look for. I might just have an awkwardly placed placenta or a lazy baby. My fear though, is that this baby will be measuring behind at my 20 week ultrasound, because when my OB was measuring my fundal height at 16 weeks, she said, "Yep, you're measuring right on at 15 weeks." So I don't know if she meant to say 16 weeks or if she thought I was only 15 weeks. Since Alia had IUGR, it makes me worry that it'll happen again, but if I'm already measuring behind, then it would be a much worse case of it than with Alia. But I'm trying not to worry about it too much.


----------



## HAKing

I feel like we are having a girl. Maybe part of it is because I really want one but I still feel like maybe I need to start preparing myself mentally for a boy since it is very possible. I think the whole getting pregnant on or near O day was true with Sam for a boy but with this one I'm not 100% when we got pregnant. Do any of you with boys find this was true for you?

I'm glad you are able to find the baby so well with your doppler, Duejan! I looked for ours this morning and couldn't find it at first, went pee:blush: and there she was! :happydance:

Harley, it's good to hear from you again! And can't wait for your bump picture!!!:thumbup:

I have been feeling small flutters lately so I hoping some good kicks are around the corner. I agree, being pregnant and feeling the baby kick is the best feeling! :cloud9:

Rojo, I'm glad you had a fun weekend an Bryce's party went well! Looking forward to pictures!

AFM, we had a good weekend. Went to get our taxes done but DH needs to get a few more things together before they can finish them! Took Sam to the park and got some good pictures. I'll have DH upload them so I can post some. :thumbup: then we just went out for dinner in the evening just the two of us which was kinda nice thought I missed putting Sam to bed. Today is my day off without DH so he's all mine on Mondays! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. here a few pics.. i have more i need to upload from my camera.. :) it was a great weekend.. busy but fun.. :)

I should be oing this week.. so will hopefully be joining the beg of march lol.. :happydance: im hoping to o in about 2 days lol.. but could still be 4 days.. we will see.. soon though.. dtd everyother night so i know were covered that way.. started on vday.. :)

Cant wait to find out what your all having.. Im honestly wanting another girl.. as is my dd.. :)
 



Attached Files:







164399_579095035452717_902419976_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5









bryce.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









house.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, when we got pregnant with Alia, we were having sex every single day of the month (we were still considered newlyweds, after all :blush:), so I don't buy into the Shettles Method. After all, if you had sex two days before O and then had sex the day of O, wouldn't those spermies from the first time be waiting right there for the egg while the second set of spermies were still making their way up the fallopian tube? :shrug: Either way, I hope you get your girlie. ;)

Rojo, it looks like Bryce had a great birthday! And only one more day until O day! :happydance: Go spermies, go! :spermy:


----------



## HAKing

Here are a few pictures from our day at the park! O:)

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/6A4BE7CD-EB08-4569-AC6A-41F2FBC5866B-3677-0000033F0936F29C_zpsed7c3204.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/B656AA33-2CC9-463A-A396-AA3CCF8E4509-3677-0000033E3DF980D1_zps85c00698.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/DADAE72A-43D5-470A-95DD-84557BD908FC-3677-0000033E3964A240_zps2b11474d.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/AA01D4C2-366E-4D43-A13B-BB16D2EFA8D3-3677-0000033E35ABD135_zps3f53d79d.jpg
He was so proud of himself! :cloud9:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/56DB9DEC-7C55-470C-A5E0-0D91EBD9CC84-3677-0000033E31F5D8A4_zps9ef1da12.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/A856D251-C8F3-4DC4-BEE4-6BEB74F546E0-3677-0000033E2D0CEEB7_zps4291ccb4.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/C5FBC099-91A1-418B-945E-DF7C545CF628-3677-0000033E285D8D8D_zps792f0c63.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Yea, I agree Spiffy! So hard to really ever know if those theories work. Though, the Shettles Method worked for Sam, in a way. Only 27 more days until our gender US! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Rojo, love the birthday pictures! So glad you guys had fun, and yay for 1 day till O! Get :sex:


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. im hoping its only one more day though it could be 3.. :) still not long.. dtd everyother night.. so fxed..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, your pictures are adorable!!! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

love all the pics ladies! so adorable :cloud9:

i hope you ladies all get the gender you are hoping for :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I know you're only 4 dpo right now, but what day do you plan on testing? :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. well dont think im oing yet.. should in the next few days though.. wait and see what opks say as the day goes on.. cbfm said high yet though.. 

Hope everyone is well.. cd16 for me


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope O happens soon for you! Does the Clomid screw up the cbfm readings at all? I'm not really sure how all that works... :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

rojo- i hope o is very soon! you're doing great, i hope the clomid works wonders :hugs:

spiffy- i tested today.... yes i know its 4dpo :blush: DH said if i didnt pee on a stick, he was gonna. he twisted my arm :haha: i have a bunch of dollar store tests, so why not lol. i also have a bunch of opk's so they may get pee'd on too, who knows :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I hope you get O'ing, so you can get POASing, so you can get your BFP! :winkwink:

Blessed, I love how your DH is such a POAS addict! It's probably a good thing that mine isn't, because I'm already so bad as it is. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Cute pics, HAKing! Love the bump!

Here's my first bump pic! 17 weeks on the dot, taken last night. :)

Rojo, I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Also, I just have to share my first crazy pregnancy dream I had with you ladies. The other night, I dreamt that Daniel gave birth to a baby girl! Ha! He went into labour and I was like, "Okay, let's go the hospital!" He said, no, there's a list of things I want to do. He had a "bucket list" of stuff to do during labour! We had to go to his friend's house so he could show Daniel how to beat a video game he had been trying to complete for a few months, then we had to go to someone's house and Daniel had to have his picture taken wearing a hockey goalie jersey. I just kept following him around saying, "Okay, can we go to the hospital now?!" So weird!
 



Attached Files:







17 week bump - resized.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. it does if you do it too early but i didnt start it till later in the cycle so i know it hasnt messed up mine.. i think the cbfm doesnt always catch the surge in hormones.. because some cycles i dont get a peak but get a pos opk later on in the day.. so im testing multiple times a day.. :)

here are some of my tests.. have taken a pic of todays.. cuz i havent done it..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, OPKs are looking good! :thumbup: C'mon O!!! 

Blessed, that is funny about your DH being a poas addict too! :haha:

Harley, I LOVE your bump picture! Looks like its coming along nicely. :happydance: I can't believe you're already 17 weeks, time sure seems to be flying by! You're dress is really cute. I was just telling DH I think this summer I'll be living in dresses seeing as how I'll be super pregnant in the worst part of the heat. :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

aww rojo i love those pics looks like you all had a great time!!!! Come on oh your test look good just need the perfect positive 

Blessed that is just too funny about your dh telling you to go poas. Haha my dh was one that is always like no wait until your late and bla bla so thats good to see there are some dhs who are as exited as the mom to be :thumbup:

Spiffy: When we got pregnant with natalia we too were doing it like everyday. We too were considered newly weds. Not as much as you but we got preg 2 weeks after our wedding lol 

Haking: I love the pics of you and sam at the park. Love the bump. I do believe in the shuttles method. When we were trying with jonathan i was really trying to follow this method and well it worked. This time im really not sure when i oed or any of that as like i said i was still on and off bc. 

Harley: What a bump!!! Its just BEAUTIFUL. I really wish i would get one already. I dont know why im alway one who shows late. Although i showed early with my daughter. :shrug: 

As for me well my daughter my son and my husband are all sick. Runny nose caugh sore throat fever. I kinda feel like im going crazy lol. You all know when men get sick they are bigger babies then babies are haha.

off topic. Has anyone ever heard myths of owls being good and bad luck. The other night it was like3 am and my daughter just woke up because she couldnt breath through her nose and came into our room. Thats when me and dh heard the owl like 3 or 4 times. (never happens) Then my dh told me a story about his aunt many years ago heard the owl one night and a few weeks later her 2 year old daughter had died. I had also heard other stories that owls bring good fortune. And if a pregnant women hears it then her baby will be blessed. I also heard that they bring bad luck to children and make then sick. Im crazy i know but im kinda super sticouse (spelling) But what do others think about this. Its just soo weird i have never heard a owl before until that night. Now both my kids are sick and my dh. :dohh: i sound like a crazy person ha


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, that sucks that you family is all sick, duejan. Hope you stay healthy!

As for owls, I haven't ever heard anything like that. I don't really put much stock in that sort of thing anyway. I heard an owl once while I was camping (I was a counsellor at a summer camp and we were spending the night up on the mountain), and I just thought it was super cool. Well, for the first few minutes anyway. Then it just kept us awake all night! Ha!


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit absent, it truly has been a roller coaster of a couple of weeks. Will go back and catch up on how everyone's doing in a min, but did see your bump pic Harley, you look gorgeous! Still have hardly any myself, I never seem to remember to do it :dohh:

Right well. Where to start... I don't know if you ladies remember me telling you about my dad and him leaving my mum two days after Noah's birth? Long convoluted story but basically he recently got in touch with me again (it was me who cut contact). He wanted to know if we could have a relationship again. 

Long story short, I said no, and I'm heartbroken :cry: I hated having to do it, I've been crying over it for about a week and I miss him so much, but the whole thing is just so painful that I can't cope with it. He's marrying this girl, they're having a baby (let me remind you he's 66 and she's 25!) and between them they ripped my family apart and treated my mum like dirt on his shoe, and couldn't give a stuff what it did to me to have to deal with the mess he left behind when I had a newborn baby. I have it in me to forgive him, but not while he's still with this girl and while he doesn't fully comprehend how much he's hurt me and how much he hurt my mum, who deserves a heartfelt apology. 

I do detect a slight shift in him, a bit more remorse and taking more responsibility for his actions, but it's not enough yet really. And how on earth would a relationship between us work when I want to know absolutely NOTHING about his soon to be wife and child? The thought of the child breaks my heart too, for the poor little mite to be born into that.

So it's been a bit rough for me, I feel unbelievably sad at the waste of it all and I keep wanting to say to him, how was it worth it? I know for definite that he realises now it was a mistake, because he told a friend of his who is also a friend of my mum's. He used the word entrapment so he knows she deliberately got pregnant. He lost everything, or should I say gave up everything. He said he's marrying her because, and I quote, 'I don't want to be on my own'. He's a very weak and selfish person.

I've done a lot of crying but feel a bit better, a bit calmer. Thankfully we do have something big to focus on - we found a house! I saw it on my own last week and took DH to see it on Saturday, we both agreed we loved it but couldn't pay the asking price. In the end we got it for 35k under the asking price :happydance: In absolute delighted shock! It needs a lot of work but I'm excited about the prospect of making it ours and it's a proper family home in such a nice area.

So that's good, and this weekend is my 30th birthday! DH is throwing me a party on Saturday and my mum is kindly looking after Noah for the evening. And then next Wednesday we get to see bean again, and find out boy or girl!


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I'm so sorry to hear about all the drama with your dad and his soon to be wife! :nope: I can't imagine how hard it was for you to tell him you didn't want him in your life. Maybe in time you will change your mind, but right now you know what is best for you and you shouldn't feel bad or regret your decision. Though I know it must be hard....:hugs:

It does indeed sound like you have a lot to keep you busy though! :flower:

So so so happy you got an awesome house and a great area! I can't wait to see pictures. It will be fun making it your own with DH, Noah and bean! :thumbup: 

I bet you're super excited to find out the sex of the baby!!! :happydance: Do you guys have any names picked out yet?


----------



## lalila0007

Hi everybody! I just wanted to stop in and say hello. 

Adorable Bump Pics ladies!! :)

Good luck with the O this week Rojo!

And Pie - I remember when that happened and I'm sorry the drama is being dredged up again. Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey, lalila! Good to see you! :flower:

Pie, I'm sorry to hear that you're still having a lot of trouble with the situation with your father. I was actually just talking to my dad yesterday about his father (who decided to walk away from his family when my dad was 5. His new wife told him that it was either her or his family, so he chose her and has had nothing to do with his two kids, or grandkids, since). My dad said that he was glad that he just put his father behind him, because he didn't want to waste time and energy worry about someone who never gave him his time or worry. Now my aunt on the other hand, has repetedly tried to reach out to their father, and everytime she does, she ends up getting hurt.

Of course, your father actually wants a relationship with you, so it might be different, but ultimately it's up to you and what kind of risk you're willing to take, especially now that you have kids who can be hurt or benefit from a relationship with their grandfather. 

But that's great news about the house! :happydance: I can't wait to hear how that goes as you move in a start to make it your own! :thumbup:

Duejan, I don't really believe in good luck or bad luck omens, but I do hope that your family starts feeling better soon! :hugs:

Harley, I love your bump picture! Your bump looks very similar in size to mine, so that's reassuring, since I was starting to think that I was way bigger than other women at this stage. That was a crazy dream! So now I have to tell you mine from last night:

Have you heard about that women in Texas who gave birth to quadruplets who were two sets of identical twins? Well, apparently it made it's way into my dream, because I dreampt that I was giving birth to quads (I had a vaginal delivery, and was pretty proud of myself for that) and then we were taking them home, and we had so many pacifiers that they kept falling on the ground, so I had to go wash them. There were two boys and two girls, and we named them Aiden, Caleb, Amelia, and Brielle (Brielle is the name we'll most likely name this baby if it's a girl, but I don't know where the others came from). When we were home, my DH was on his phone, and I was trying to get his attention and then I started crying, and said, "You have to remember that I just gave birth, and I probably won't get any sleep for at least 4 months, so I need you to not be on your phone all the time." And even though I just delivered four babies, and I went right back to work, and my aunt and her family where staying at my house to help me with the babies, and the weirdest part was that, even though I wasn't breastfeeding, I actually grew more nipples off to the side of my breasts, since I had so many babies! :rofl:


----------



## HAKing

Good to hear from you, Lalila! Hope all is well :flower:

Spiffy, you and your dreams crack me up! :rofl: 

Duejan, I don't put much thought into omens either but it would seem like a weird coinicedence that you're family is sick now. :shrug: Either way, I hope that everyone starts feeling better! 

AFM, Sam didn't have a very good sleeping night which means neither did I :dohh: He woke up twice which is so unlike him since he usually sleeps 8pm till 7am or later! :shrug: Oh well, at least tomorrow is Friday and then the weekend will be somewhat relaxing.


----------



## lilrojo

HI all... still waiting here..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, Rojo. We're all twiddling our thumbs, waiting with you!

HAKing, Ozzy had a rough night last night too. Which means I'm also running on not enough sleep. He usually sleeps the same time as Sam, too, so I feel for you!

Spiffy, that dream is hilarious. Especially the extra nipples! Ha! I like all the names you chose, though. :) Brielle is such a beautiful name.

Hi, lalila! :hi:

Pie, that is sad about your dad. I can't imagine how you feel. My mom's mom was distant for most of her childhood (I think she left my grandpa when my mom was around 4), and then tried to reconnect in adulthood. It never really went well. Finally, my mom basically said, "Thanks for giving birth to me" and left it at that. I'm not sure exactly why, but this Bible verse came to mind when I though of your story today: 

Proverbs 26:4 
Do not answer a fool according to his folly, or you yourself will be just like him.

Not that you would actually become just like your dad, but the gist of the verse is that sometimes a fool just needs to be left alone and no good can come of trying to "fix" them. Maybe eventually, like you said, but I do think you've made the right decision for the time being. I applaud you for making such a tough decision. :hugs:

Oh, and great news about the house! We're considering our options for moving sometime in the next few years (eventually we'll outgrow the place we're in now; it's just not big enough for two toddlers!). Nice to hear a positive story to give me some hope!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Funny, Alia had a rough night last night, too. There must be something in the air!

In other news, I finally, without a doubt, felt baby moving around! :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Thank you so much ladies :hugs: Yes it has been really tough, but at the moment I know it's too painful for me to be in touch with him. My grip on my sanity was shaky the last time I tried. I do feel certain that his relationship will implode, she has a kind of obsession with him and as is the nature of such things, it will end when she becomes obsessed with someone else.

I miss him like mad, but as I said to him, I don't know if the person I miss is still in there. I hope so, and I hope there's a relationship for us further down the line. But I fear it will never be what it was. I trusted him implicitly and he broke that trust. I will forgive, in time, but I don't know if I could ever forget, or forget enough to allow us to get back what we had. But I do believe in forgiveness, which I'll willingly give when he acknowledges the consequences of his actions and shows some genuine remorse. Until that time, I need space from him.

That's a really thought-provoking proverb Harley, thank you :flower: I kind of feel that if I allowed us to have some sort of relationship now, it wouldn't be teaching him anything. That he needs to see what he has done and what he has lost before he'll truly understand the depth of the hurt. 

So yes, tough but the right decision for me, at least for now. We shall see what the next few months bring. I feel pretty certain that he's not going to fare well at the age of 66 with a newborn! I think we all know how gruelling the sleep deprivation can be, and we're all young and healthy.

Very very excited about our house, it's going to be beautiful when we're done and I'm so excited about making it ours. It has a lovely garden and I just keep envisaging the simple things that I've missed since being in this flat. Being able to eat at a dining room table. Having friends over for a barbecue in the summer. Parking on our own driveway and just walking into the house without climbing a flight of stairs. The paperwork is coming out of my ears but I'm tackling it happily at the moment!

HAKing no, we have absolutely no names! :dohh: It's driving me mad. We'd kind of chosen Erin for a girl but I went right off it because I realised but for one letter it's the same as my dad's name. For a boy there's loads of names I love but DH hates. I love Gus, Rupert, Felix, Casper, Rory, Jude (my absolute favourite)... He hates them all! I also love Connie for a girl but he hates that too. I hate that this baby still has no name! Noah had his name so early. If it were up to me this baby would be Connie or Jude but he won't have it. 

Spiffy that's great that you're finally feeling your wriggler! :happydance: And that latest dream is mad :haha: They're so vivid! 

Good luck on the O'ing rojo!


----------



## HAKing

Whew! I'm glad I wasn't the only one with a baby off schedule! As I laid there awake at 2:45am I kept wondering, what did I do different to cause this?! :haha: Hopefully tonight our babies will be back to their normal sleeping schedules! 

As good of a sleeper Sam is, I sometime wonder how I'm gonna manager a newborn and him...like if the baby waking will cause him to wake! Sometimes the thought of it makes me nervous...:wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, Spiffy! So exciting that you felt baby move!

HAKing, I wonder about that too. Looks like the age gap between our LO's is going to be very similar. I still don't know what the sleeping arrangements will be like once baby is ready to move out of a bassinet next to our bed. We only have two bedrooms right now, so if we are still in the same place, then Ozzy will have to share a room with his little brother or sister. I really hope this baby is a good a sleeper as Ozzy usually is!


----------



## blessedmomma

hope the kiddos sleep better tonight ladies :)

spiffy- love the dream!!! :haha:

pie- im so sorry you have to go through all that :hugs: i hope you find it in your heart to forgive him, even if you never have him in your life again :flower: and yay for your new home!!!! 

rojo- :coffee: c'mon o!!!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL Blessed thats how im feeling


----------



## Duejan2012

wow ladies i love all the chit chat today!!!

Pie i am soo sorry to hear about your dad. I think i would feel the same as you if i was in your situation. It would take a while to get over that. I do remember you saying something about it a while ago. Take as long as you need. :hugs: And remember we are always here for you too xx OMG im soo exited you found a house!!!! wow just when you think things couldnt get worse right. CONGRATS!! and i cant wait for your ultrasound to hear what the gender of your bean is!!

spiffy you just made me laugh about that dream you had. I love how you had extra nipples growing hahaha. Maybe those names are names of your future kids you never know. And GREAT news you were able to feel baby move for sure aww

Haking: Jonathan woke twice last night too usually he is a 7 p to 7a sleeper. But i think it could have had something to do with his cold. Tell me ladies have any of you completely weaned you los off of the bottle. Im having trouble with the night time one. Then on the occation he does wake up like at 5 am i give him another and he is right backt to sleep. BUt that is once in a blue moon. You know i really worrie about this too. I have a bad feeling the baby is going to wake up jonathan then ill have to deal with trying to put both of them back to sleep. 

rojo: common o:growlmad: stop making this wormen wait longer :haha:

Harley: RIght now my dd and ds share a room. THey LOVE IT! my daughter started sleeping better when we moved the baby into her room. I think this baby will have to share a room with them until we can get something bigger. We only have a two bed house too. So i think bunk beds will be in order once the baby moves to the crib. Soon within the next year we are going to be getting a bigger place so it wont be for too too long.

:hi: hi blessed!!!



Today seems to be alittle better for the kids but my dh is still feeling awful. both kids have a very stuffy nose at least natalia knows how to blow but poor jonathan we are having to suck his nose out with a seringe and saline. I hate it he crys but its for his own good. :nope: I mades some homemade mexican chicken soup today. I just really hope i dont get what they have. 12 weeks today ladies!!! i cant believe it. I will listen to the hb later today i go crazy when i dont hear it for a few days lol. My cravings latly have been like all over the place. Im wanting starburst, then chocolate to chips to pickles to bananas. I have a freezer full of girl scout cookies ha. I just dont know what i want. anyone having this issue its like i feel full but then 2 seconds later im hungry again for something completely different.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, does it seem like opks are getting darker???

Spiffy, that is awesome you are certain you felt baby move! :happydance:

Harley, we are kinda in the same sorta of spot but have an issue as soon as baby is born. We are currently living at ILs and didn't plan to buy a California house until October but this bean is due nearly 2 months before that. Not sure where he/she is gonna sleep in the mean time because we won't put baby in with us and not with Sam either. :shrug: I'm kinda worried about it, honestly. A lot is pending on how much we get back for taxes I suppose...I'd ideally like to be in our place by July 1st.


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I struggled with the bottle issue before Sam turned 1. I have decided to just allow him to have one during the night ONLY! So he gets one for bed and if he wakes up but during the day he only gets sippy cups and doesn't seem to mind. I honestly think that 1 is too young to take something that is such comfort to them away! :nope:

I do think that once he hits 18 months we will start to wean him off it a bit and hopefully when his sister/bother come seeing them with a bottle won't make us go backwards. I'll just try to reward with a "big boy" cup instead! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

These are my tests.. not all of them lol.. 

Top is the newest i just did like 20 mins ago lol
 



Attached Files:







548607_581805038515050_1542093015_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HAKing

And I forgot to say congrats, duejan on 12 weeks!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, they look like they are starting to get a bit darker. How often are you testing?


----------



## lilrojo

cbfm first morning.. then testing at about 1230-opk, 430-opk ic and a digital, sometimes before bed.. 

so 3-4 times


----------



## Duejan2012

Haking you know natalia weaned herself by 13 months. I too have stopped during the day giving them but the ones at night are awful still. Is sam getting whole milk?


----------



## HAKing

I have mixed feelings about the night bottle. I don't want Sam with a bottle at 2 but I feel like it is such a comfort for him that I can't take it away so young. :shrug: We were giving Sam almond milk but recently switched (this week) to cows milk. But we buy fat free. The bottle isn't meant to fill him up now, I don't think. It is just such a comfort for him.

I think pedi say to stop it at 12 months but I just don't have the heart to take something away when he has no idea why! :nope:


----------



## Duejan2012

rojo they do seem like they are getting alittle darker. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## Duejan2012

yeah the doc said that take away the bottle at 12 months. Its easier the faster we do it a bla bla bla. But like you mentioned it would be nice to take it away now so that when the baby does come hopefully he would have forgotton about the bottles you know. I also thought you had to give babies the fatty milk until there 2 for all the vitamines and nutrients in it. I didnt know you could give babies fat free milk lol. You learn new things every day


----------



## HAKing

Our pedi said that whatever we drink we can give him. Because he is mainly getting this nutrients from the food he eats not the milk. We may work on the bottle thing in 3-4 months but right now I we will just let it be. 

Now that he sleeps without waking most nights it will be easier to stop giving it. But I dunno how to exactly "take it away" without him freaking out!? :wacko: I feel like some kids may be ready sooner but he clearly is NOT ready yet! :haha:

Do you brush Johnathan's teeth daily?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I know you cant put much stock in the progression as things change from day to day.. every test is its own.. but i has to be coming no matter what lol.. I think really soon.. just cuz my ovaries have bee achy on and off.. 

with my daughter she self weaned from the bottle, the paci was worse.. stopped at about 18 months.. with bryce he has never had a paci, only as a tiny baby and hated then.. he loves his bottle.. we still give it.. need to limit it more in the day.. still mix formula and cows milk


----------



## Duejan2012

i am acually going this weekend to buy him a tooth brush. Somtimes i feel like i brush too much there teeth ( i use a wash cloth now for jonathans) but with natalias he has like her enamil coming off or something because some of her teeth are like whiter at the top. I have yet to take her to the dentist. I know she will be sooo scared. But i will within the next couple weeks. But as for jonathans i will start wit the tooth brush very soon. How about you do you brush sams teeth everday. What about you rojo do you brush bryces teeth?


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I sure hope it comes soon for you! What exactly is the clomid supposed to help you do? Make you O early, or extend luteal phase? Or just stronger O? 

Duejan, I brush Sam's teeth almost every day/night. I don't remember every day though or if he is fussy I don't wanna make him even more mad so I just leave it. He seems to not mind the toothbrush though, as long as while I'm brushing he can hold the handle! :haha: 

We just started a month ago though. 

Also, Sam was the same as Bryce in that he never liked the paci. He just never really would take one. Maybe the first few days while he was in the hospital but that was it. And with the next I don't plan to give it until breastfeeding is down pat because with Sam I never got to breastfeed (I exclussively pumped) for him to have enough milk till he was 8 months old. I don't want to do that again if possible...with a toddler running around! :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

You know, it's funny, Ozzy doesn't drink milk. I was avoiding dairy for long while I was breastfeeding that I was scared to let him drink it, and now he just drinks water. He eats cheese and yogurt just fine, but I still feel weird about giving him milk.

We brush his teeth every night as part of bedtime routine. He loves it. Although he does try to bite/lick/suck the toothbrush. :doh: I've heard I'm supposed to be using a flouride toothpaste, but right now I've just got an all natural one (didn't like the list of other ingredients in the kids flouride ones!) If anyone knows of a natural toothpaste with flouride added, let me know!


----------



## Duejan2012

Jonathan never liked the paci either. Niether did natalia. Jonathan did in the begining too quickly started spitting it out but like you said haking i wont be giving this one a paci until breastfeeding is down. I ended up pumping for just three months. Wow i cant believe you made it to 8 months. 

Harley i heard that you shouldnt be brushing kids teeth with floride until at least two or until they can spit it out. Thats what the docs told me with natalia. THey get floride in there water and stuff. Thats funny about ozzy not drinking milk. Thats great. 

You know ladies im such a whimp. Even though jonathan does eat almost everything we do i still cut everything in tiny peices. Im soo afraid to give him food food. And if he gets to much in his mouth i freak. Any advice ladies on how to get past that and let him just enjoy his meal time


----------



## lilrojo

Yes we brush bryce's teeth 2.. he only has two teeth right now.. so not much to brush.. 

Clomid is supposed to make your ovulation stronger.. it helps the follies grow bigger and stronger... :) and can make you o earlier..

Yeah we do flouride free too.. till 2 years of age.. when they can spit..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Apparently there isn't enough fluoride in our water here, so we're supposed to use fluoride toothpaste right off the bat.


----------



## HAKing

Okay, I was confused about the whole fluoride thing too. I bought fluoride free because I know they shouldn't be ingesting. We bought some berry toothpaste and he likes it...didn't think he'd be fond of mint! :shrug:

Thanks, Rojo for explaining the whole clomid thing. My SIL took it but I never quite understood it. 

Duejan, I still cut Sam's food into pieces but there are a lot of things that I just let him take bites of and he is fine. I just monitor him and make sure he is doing okay. I was more nervous at first though. He does tend to shove A LOT of food in at once :dohh: But we will give him grilled cheese/ham or PB&J sandwiches and he takes bites or crackers and does great. :thumbup:

Harley, Sam drinks a TON of water! We don't give juice though so its either milk or juice. Do you plan on giving Ozzy milk, ever?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, I have a lot to catch up on and I was only off a short time! :haha:

I brush Alia's teeth pretty sporadically, because I always forget to. :blush: But we use a flouride-free toothpaste, because I'm pretty sure we have flouride in our water. As for the pacifiers, Alia liked them, but we took itaway at 6 months while we were sleep training, and within 2 days she had figured out how to soothe herself without it, so I think we'll just keep with the 6 month rule for all our kids. As for bottles, Alia still has 3-4 bottles a day, and will probably have to keep taking bottles (maybe even with formula) because she just hardly eats solid foods. We've always struggled with that, and I can't imagine that it's going to magically get better anytime soon. :nope:

Congrats, Duejan on hitting 12 weeks! :thumbup:

Rojo, I really hope O happens soon for you! This is a ridiculous wait!

Blessed, are you getting any pregnancy symptoms? :winkwink:

Weird question, but has anyone else had their belly button pop out already? Mine was on it's way out by about 15 weeks, and is now completely popped. I can't remember exactly when that happened last time, but I know I was further along than this! :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, mine never popped with Sam but close. Maybe it will with this one! Did you get any stretch marks with Alia? I got tons and I'm afraid I will get more this time even though the ones I did get are mostly faded. :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I got a lot of stetchmarks on my lower tummy, thighs and butt. :dohh: I'm hoping that if I try not to gain too much weight this time, maybe I can escape getting more.


----------



## HAKing

Boo! Me too :growlmad: I got them mainly on my lower belly! Yuck. I am hoping the same too though, if I don't gain to much no more will show up!


----------



## lilrojo

I got a ton of stretch marks with my daughter.. i only gained 30lbs too.. but they are everywhere.. legs, arms, belly.. its sucks.. but worth it.. and she was only 5lbs 6oz.. ugh bryce i got a couple new not many.. gained 25 with him.. he was 6lbs 6oz.. 

Hope everyone is well.. going to do an opk soon.. so hoping for a positive lol


----------



## HAKing

FX crossed for a positive opk, Rojo! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Haking.. clomid affects everyone differently.. some o sooner, some the same, some later so its just a waiting game...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, I think we'll give him milk eventually. We give in vitamin D every night before bed, and he usually eats a nice variety of fuits and veggies, so I'm not super concerned about him missing out on vitamins. I think we'll take him to the doctor for a check-up soon, since he didn't have one at 12 months. Maybe I'll see what he recommends. 

My belly button hasn't popped yet. Still to much fat in the way. :haha: I'm pretty sure it will eventually, although it never really stuck all the way out with Ozzy. Just a little bump.

Ugh. Stretch marks. Got some crazy ones with Ozzy - he was a big baby after all. But the weird thing is, if he had come like 2 week earlier than he did, I would only have a few. They only showed up in full force around 38/39 weeks. Can't imagine they'll get much worse this pregnancy than they already are. The first ones haven't even fully faded yet.

What do you all use to minimize/prevent stretch marks?


----------



## Pielette

Hope that positive OPK shows itself soon rojo :thumbup:

My belly button has popped out too spiffy :dohh: It was on its way out from very early on this time. I didn't get any stretchmarks last time so I'm hoping to escape them this time as well, but I can't say it was because of anything I did or didn't do. Think it's all about the genes because my mum never had them. 

Congrats on twelve weeks duejan! 

As for bottles, I stopped them at a year. When I switched Noah to cow's milk I put it straight into a beaker and just gave it a go to see how he would take to it. I think it worked because it was an entirely new drink in a new container, rather than putting formula in a beaker. He loves cow's milk. I wouldn't worry too much about keeping the bottle for longer though, my best friend's little girls didn't give theirs up until at least 18 months and their teeth are none the worse for it. 

Funny HAKing, Noah loves water too, he gets so excited when I bring him a sippy cup of water! He has different ones for milk and water. He drinks loads of it. As he's so good with it I'll hold off on juice until he's quite a bit older.


----------



## blessedmomma

rojo- i hope its very soon for you!!! i always got ov between cd13-14 and this month it was cd19 i think. i thought it wasnt gonna happen and prepared for anovulatory cycle. it was driving me crazy! 

spiffy- i felt sick yesterday and today for just a moment. and have been having a sore throat and stuffy nose for the last few days- i didnt even know that was a sign so i dont remember if i ever had that before. also had cramps today, felt like i was starting af but didnt. so who knows, that could all be related to other things. thought i saw the faintest line when pee was moving across the test but went back and nothing. of course im only 6dpo soooo...:dohh::haha:


----------



## HAKing

Harley, I don't use anything in particular for stretch marks. I bought some cream stuff that was on that Tara Banks show that had great reviews and used it off and on but never was consistant. I just use regular moisturizer now and it seems to help. I didn't get them until 36 weeks, and then BAM! :dohh: I'm going to try to use the cream this time and not gain too much and hopefully no more will show! 

Pie, what is a beaker? Is that like a sippy cup? I thought about putting milk for bed in a sippy cup for Sam but hadn't yet. Does Noah just go to bed with nothing and fall asleep on his own?? 

Blessed, those could all be early pregnancy symptoms.:thumbup: I never was paying attention to symptoms because I was just waiting for my super long cycle to end and I do remember one day thinking I had cramps and thought it was coming but now looking back it was around implantation so I bet thats what it was. :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think stretch marks are tearing _beneath_ the top layer of skin, so it's never made sense to me why anything topical, like creams, would really stop it from happening. I've always heard that it's just genetic. :shrug:

Blessed, the cramping is a GREAT sign! I've only ever cramped before AF when I was pregnant. I'm praying for a bfp for you! :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, you're probably right and I guess I don't "mind" my stretch marks as much as I did after I gave birth but I sure wouldn't mind not getting more! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Ooh blessed, fingers crossed! A stuffy nose can be a symptom, I get it a lot when I'm pregnant and it drives me mad. The cramping could be as well, I had it on and off from about a week after we coneived and I don't really cramp when I'm not pregnant. Keep us posted!

Oh sorry HAKing, yes a beaker is like a sippy cup but not so 'sippy' I suppose. Haha, that's a rubbish explanation :haha: It's also bigger, to my mind anyway. At bedtime he drinks his milk and we read a story, then I tuck him up in bed, kiss goodnight and lights off :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, hmmm....I may have to try that with Sam, right now I just put him down on his own and he drinks his bottle and passes out on his own. I dunno if he will sit still for a story, but maybe since he should be a bit tired and if he has milk. I'll try this weekend maybe since if it doesn't work I won't have to be up early next day for work! :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

Oh don't get me wrong, he doesn't necessarily sit still for it :haha: He pays attention for a bit, then gets bored usually and goes over to play with the drawers or pull at the wash basket :dohh: Still, I persevere because I want him to enjoy stories and actually as he's got older he has paid more attention.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I've heard you should brush their teeth after a bed time bottle. Something about the sugar content in the milk possibly causing tooth decay if it sits on their teeth all night. :shrug:

We only give Ozzy water to drink right now, and he's usally full enough from his evening meal/snack that we don't have to feed him right before bed.


----------



## Pielette

That's true Harley, we do teeth brushing after milk as well. I forgot to include that. He's so funny, he's startd trying to brush his teeth himself now :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ozzy reaches for the toothbrush, but I don't think he'd actually use it to brush his teeth if he ever got hold of it! Someday, but for now we just do what we can while he tries to bite the toothbrush!

He's pretty solid in his bedtime routine. He knows what comes next. We change his diaper and put on jammies. We put the jammies on in the rocking chair, and we brush his hair at that point too, so now he's started "brushing" his hair on his own. It's adorable. Then, we brush his teeth, and he gets super excited for that. He knows to take his pacifier out and put it on the counter. And then he gets a drink of water from a regular, big boy cup. (He hardly spills any more!) Then we sing him some songs while we rock him to sleep. Usually doesn't take too long for him to get dozy and nod off. We try to lay him down while he's drowsy but not fully asleep so that he acutally falls asleep on his own.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Man, I'm super chatty today. In case you can't tell, it's a slow day at work. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, we love it! We don't get to hear from you very often, so it's fun when you're on more! :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I figured out why Ozzy's been so "off" this week. Felt his gums today, and he's getting his first molars on top! So, he'll have six teeth on top and still only two on the bottom. 

Anyone else found those tooth growth charts completely bogus? As in, your child's teeth grew in very differently from what they were "supposed to"?


----------



## Duejan2012

hello ladies!!

Harley: i think jonathans are spot on with the charts if i remember. I posted a thread in toddler section because i thought the canines are suppose to come in before the molars. So when jonathans top 2 molars came in i was shocked. But they all said its normal lol. Now Natalias teeth where different. She had only 2 bottom teeth by the age of one. Then 4 on the top came in then her molars Still with 2 on bottom. So the same as Ozzy. I love your ruitine with Ozzy. That is my goal. Right now our ruitine goes like bath teeth milk and bed. I never knew letting your kids sleep with milk on them rottoned them thats good to know thank you. Today jonathan drank whole milk from a sippy cup without complaining at all. Usually he wont touch the stuff so that is a bonus. Now i want to change the ruitine like milk bath teeth bed. 

Today was Natalia's 4th Birthday. I was crying today because i was just looking at my baby girl growing soo big. Its also been 4 years today since i became a mommy:cry::cloud9: She got this toy that she has been playing with non stop since 4pm. Its now almost 10pm. (its her bday she can stay up late normally shes in bed by 8 lol).


----------



## lilrojo

Hope your daughter had a great day duejan..


----------



## Duejan2012

thanks rojo any sign of O


----------



## lilrojo

not yet.. getting darker and have ewcm.. but no postive yet


----------



## Duejan2012

ohhh its getting soon i keep twiddleing my thumbs waiting for the exiting news!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I hope Natalia had a great birthday! :cake:

Rojo, I hope all this waiting means your body is building up to a super strong ovulation! Sounds like it could be any day now. :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies :flower:

Sounds like O'ing is on the way rojo, fingers crossed! Make sure you're getting a welcome party in there :haha:

Aw duejan, wow it must feel odd to have a four year old now! Glad she had such a lovely birthday. 

Well it was my birthday yesterday, and DH threw me a party on Saturday night. It was so so lovely, just what I wanted, all of my closest friends. I've been thoroughly spoiled, can't believe how generous everyone has been. So now I'm 30, which doesn't bother me in the slightest :flower: Bring on the 30s! I also think 2013 is going to be a great year.

One major downside to the last couple of days - my poor baby is sick :nope: When we got him up yesterday morning he'd been sick all over his cot. It didn't seem recent which is horrible, means he slept in it for at least some of the night. My mum had heard him cough at one point while she was here babysitting but that was all. 

He was sick on and off throughout the morning yesterday, then sick again in his cot at about 11 last night, but this time when we heard a cough we were on the alert for it so went and checked on him and sure enough he'd been ill again. Got him in the bath and sheets sorted out but bless him, he just wanted to be asleep, poor little mite. Got him back to bed as soon as we could and he slept all night after that with no more sick, but he's woken up with a fever. 

So today we're just snuggling indoors and I'm keeping the fever under control with calpol. Clearly he has some sort of virus. He's not his usual lively self at all.

Otherwise we're all ok. We've got our scan on Wednesday :flower: Hoping first baby will be fine so we can go check on second baby!


----------



## ChezTunes

Hello, you beautiful ladies! I just can't find the time to get on here anymore, it really bugs me sometimes because I loved coming here for so long and now I kick myself because I get so behind as the thread moves too fast, I just loose track of everything :haha:

I've seen some of your bumps and they truely are beautiful. I hope everyone's doing well... :hugs:

AFM, I have *10 DAYS*... Yep, you heard that right!! 10 days until C-section date. Also there's 32 days until DD's 1st birthday. We're thinking of going to a place called Blue Planet Aquarium, she's not much of a people person -although she loves kids - we think a party would be a bit too much for her and are going to do something we know she'd love. When we went to the zoo she loved the "fishies." It's kinda for my benefit too because her birthday is just 3 weeks after my C-sec date, I don't think I'll be up for a party either!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, so sorry to hear that Noah is sick. :( I hope he gets feeling better for you. I'm glad that you had an awesome birthday, though! (And a belated Happy Birthday from me! :winkwink:) Only two days left until you find out the gender! It's getting so close! :D

Chez!!!!! It's good to see you! I just looked up an old post of yours the other day so that I could see your ticker, and was amazed at how close you are now! 10 days! That's crazy!!! I can't wait to hear the announcement of little Dexter coming into the world! :happydance:

Also, I hope Elsa enjoys her birthday party. Alia's is in less than two weeks now, and I think she'd actually love going to an aquarium, too, but we're going to just have a little party here at home with close family and a few friends. That's also when I'm going to reveal the gender of baby #2, so I'm pretty excited. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

FINALLY LOOK AT WHAT I GOT... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Positive cd21.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HAKing

Yay Rojo!!! What cycle day are you now?


----------



## lilrojo

21


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, yay for ovulation at last!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I know finally!! Praise the lord it has come.. :) prob o tomorrow.. and tww wait will start on wednesday :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think I speak for all of us when I say that we are really rooting you on this cycle, Rojo! Fingers crossed and lots of prayers for a big fat positive this month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you all very much.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Pie, happy belated birthday! :hugs: Glad you had a fun day. Really sorry that Noah is sick. Is he feeling any better now? 

Duejan, happy 4th birthday to you're little girl! It really is crazy to think how fast time flies. Sounds like she had a great day. :flower:

Chez, you must be so excited, can't believe its so close until you get to meet Dexter! :happydance: Looking forward to pictures of you're little man. 

Rojo, so glad you finally got you're positive opk, bring on the tww tomorrow! :happydance:

AFM, not too much going on. Sam had a play date with one of my friends litte girl yesterday afternoon. He did soooo well with her and had a lot of fun. :thumbup: 

Also, my mom booked her flight to come out here next month which I'm really excited about and I know she is too...she really misses Sam! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks haking... yep o day today.. :) dtd last night and this am.. maybe again tonight to be 100 percent covered.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, it sounds like that egg is going to have a nice reception party waiting. :winkwink:

Haking, that's great that you get to see your mom next month! I bet Sam will love to spend time with his grandma. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy O-Day, rojo! Wooooooo!!!! :dance:

And happy belated birthday to Pie and Natalia! :D

Pie, so sorry Noah is sick. Does not sound like fun for anyone. Except maybe for some extra cuddle time. Hope he's back to is usual self soon!

AFM, I think I spoke too soon about Ozzy handling his molars well. He was really out of sorts yesterday. Just crying unconsolable at random moments. Poor little guy. I've got to buy some more baby tylenol today at lunch so he can get through tonight. It really helped him sleep better last night.

Speaking of tonight... We are going out to a movie for my birthday! Yay! I'm excited. I decided on Silver Linings Playbook. Daniel's already seen it, but he loved it and is not at all opposed to seeing it again. Looking forward to it; I just hope our friend doesn't have too hard of a time babysitting a teething Ozzy.

Oh, and of course, I was so happy to hear from you again, Chez! Looking forward to "meeting" little Dexter! w00t!


----------



## HAKing

Harley, I hope you enjoy your movie for your birthday and have a good night out with DH! :flower:

Sorry to hear Ozzy isn't dealing with his molars coming in very well. Sam also has 3 molars coming in as we speak! :dohh: He never seems to get teeth one at a time, he almost always seems to get at least 2-3 at a time. Poor guy. :nope: Hopefully the tylenol helps Ozzy sleep good tonight, we've been doing the same the past few nights.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy birthday Harley! :cake: Enjoy your night out with your DH!

Alia has been teething, too. She has two bottom teeth getting ready to pop through, and at least one top tooth as well (she makes it pretty dificult for me to examine her gums, especially the tops ones, so I'm not sure if there are more). We've been doing the Tylenol thing as well. Hopefully all of our little teethers get through this current set quickly and start feeling better!


----------



## Pielette

Well ladies, I had my 20 week scan this morning, and all is perfect! :happydance: And I can tell you that we are expecting baby boy number two, that is for definite :haha:

I will admit that I was hoping to be told we were having a girl, but I'm not surprised in the slightest - 5th grandchild on my DH's side and all boys! And my DH has two brothers and a sister. I am really pleased, Noah will have a baby brother to cause havoc with! 

He's beautiful, how can you tell that from a scan? :cloud9: I've studied his profile and I think he looks a bit more like me, Noah is the spitting image of his daddy apart from the size and shape of his eyes, which are mine. He was wriggling around and having a stretch. 

Now we have to find a name for him and we have no clue whatsoever! 

Unfortunately DH couldn't come to the scan, Noah is still really poorly and wouldn't go to my mum so she came with me instead. Bless him he is so so miserable, this virus he has is just horrible :nope:


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Pie!!! I'm so happy that the scan went well and that you got see you're little man!!! :cloud9: 

Sorry DH couldn't come with you, but at least you're mom was able to come with instead so you didn't have to go alone. Poor Noah, I hope that he starts feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, when I woke up this morning, I thought, Yay! It's the 27th! I'm going to go check the thread and see what Pie is having! Congrats on another handsome little man in the making! :thumbup: Any pics?

Sorry to hear that Noah still isn't feeling very well. :( I hope he starts feeling better soon!

As for me, Alia finally learned how to crawl! Granted, it's an army crawl, and she has to be seriously bribed to do it, but with less than two weeks to go until her first birthday, this is still quite an ancomplishment for her! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, that's awesome that Alia has learned to crawl! :happydance: She will be moving all over the house now!!! :haha:

You're next in line for the gender ultrasound!!! I can't believe its almost March! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! 5 more days! I can't believe how close it is now! I'm so glad that it's on a Monday, too, because the weekend always goes by fast. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

I know the whole ultrasound thing has been weighing heavily on my mind lately because I had a dream last night that we decided not to find out the sex of the baby until he/she was born because I didn't want to be disappointed ahead of time! :dohh: 

And then when they were born I was way too scared to even look at him/her because I wanted it to be a girl so bad...and it was! I was thrilled! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope everyone is well.. 

i should know whats up in about 10-11 days lol :) hope we caught this month


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I hope so, too! :thumbup:

Haking, I think if my first had been a boy, I would be in the same position as you right now. It's not that I don't want boys, it's just that there's something about that mother-daughter relationship that I so desperately wanted, especially since my own mother passed away when I was 11, so I feel like I missed out on a lot. I know that you'll be happy if this bean is another boy, but I really hope you get your girly. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Spiffy! I also am really close to my mom so to have that bond with a daughter would be a dream come true! Only 19 days for me! DH is getting excited too so that is making it even more special for me as with Sam he wanted to wait...though part of me ::thought:: about staying team yellow! :shrug: Maybe...

Rojo, I hope you caught it too! Can't wait to find out. :hugs:


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Pie on having another boy! :D

My sister is having her gender scan later today. There's a countdown till her appointment going on on facebook :haha:


----------



## Pielette

I totally get that HAKing, I really want to experience that mother-daughter bond too. I hope I will one day :flower: I really was hoping for a girl and I will admit to a twinge of disappointment, but I also love the thought of my two boys playing together and being best friends :cloud9: Well between squabbles anyway :haha: 

We will have more though (please God!) so hopefully I'll get a little girl too. It did make me laugh, when DH told his family members they all laughed, it's a big joke that this family just can't make girls!

That's great that Alia is crawling spiffy! That's how Noah started. And oh my God it's so close to your ultrasound! Can't wait to find out what you're having.

Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you rojo!

Here's a pic of my second gorgeous boy :cloud9:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/image_zpsa2983f6a.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, he's gorgeous! And I think I told you already about my SIL, but in case I haven't, she married a guy whose family had had no girls for five generations. So when she had her first, and it was a boy, she wasn't suprised, but they got a total shock when they found out that baby #2 was a girl! And I have no doubt that you and your DH will be the ones to "break the curse" in your family (not that boys are a curse, of course! You know what I mean. :winkwink:)

Pita, is this your sister's first?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pie, that is such exciting news! So fun that Noah will have a little brother to play with. He is super cute already!

This next week and a half is going to be so exciting! 2 more gender scans, rojo's tests, and the arrival of little Dexter! So looking forward to it all!

Just found out a woman who works over in the marketing department (about 20 steps from me!) is also pregnant! That makes three ladies here on our floor who are having babies soon. One due in mid-June, then me in late July, then the next one will come in September. 

And thanks for the birthday love. I had a great time at the movie (it's so good! I want to see it again!), and Daniel bought me a suuuuper nice chef's knife that I've been wanting for YEARS. If any of you are into that sort of thing, it's an 18cm Global (the G-6 slicer one, not the Japanese style one). Love it! Excited to use it tonight. :)

Spiffy, that's great that Alia's crawling!

And HAKing, I hope you do have a girl someday. It's funny, I always thought I wanted all boys, but after having one, now I do hope we also have a girl someday. I'll be thrilled either way, I'm sure. But, tbh, I'm not sure what I would do with more than one girl! I only had brothers growing up, so the whole concept of sisters confuses me! Ha!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on the boy Pie.. :) i think it will be great to have 2 so close together.. 

SOrry been a bit mia.. dont feel like i have much to add as of yet.. will be testing on the 7th or 8th of march.. :) fxed clomid did the trick for me..


----------



## PitaKat

Wow Pie, that is a great picture!

Spiffy, its great to hear that Alia is crawling! My baby started with the army crawl too :D

This is my sister's second baby. Her first, my nephew, is 6 years old.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So, Pita, is your sister having a girl or another boy? (I'm assuming she's had her scan by now).


----------



## PitaKat

She's having another boy! :dance: I'm so excited!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to your sister pita :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's great! :flower: Is your sister happy?

Okay, so I don't remember when sleep became really uncomfortable last time around, but I've definately hit that point now. :( My knees, hips, and shoulders just seem to ache all night, and I'm constantly switching sides to relieve the pain. Is anyone else getting uncomfortable sooner than last time?

Also, Blessed, I just looked up your last post to see where you were in your cycle, and I'm sorry to see that AF showed up. :( I hope this month you get your bfp.


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I don't really feel uncomfortable sleeping/laying down yet though I'm a few weeks behind you. My knees were hurting pretty bad a few weeks ago :nope: but then I started to add more walking/running into my day and it seems to have relieved it. :shrug:

I always liked sleeping with a pillow between my legs while laying on my left side. That always helped take off some of the tension from my hips and knees for some reason. Maybe you could try that. Or maybe a bit of Tylenol before bed? :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, last time around I tried the pillow between the knees, thing, and it actually made my hips hurt way more (but only in our bed, because I tried it while staying at someone elses's house it was fine). I think it has to do with how soft our bed is. I might have to try it again, though, this time around and see if it helps.


----------



## HAKing

I agree it would be how firm/soft the mattress is. 

I already told DH that this summer is gonna SUCK!!! His parents don't have central air and I remember being miserable at the end with Sam but I think this time is gonna be 10x worse with the heat and being huge. :wacko: Praying we have our own place by July! :thumbup:


----------



## PitaKat

She's thrilled :D But she would've been either way, she just really wanted another baby! My nephew is excited now too lol!


----------



## HAKing

Pita, I'm happy for you're sister! That is pretty exciting. :happydance:

How have you been? I was actually just thinking about you yesterday. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, I'm glad your sister and your nephew are happy. :flower:

Haking, I sometimes still get hot at night, even though it's about 60 degrees in the basement, so I think I'm going to really struggle this summer, although thankfully my In-laws have central air (plus being in the basement will help). I hope you can have your own place by July!


----------



## lilrojo

hey all.. well tww has begun.. Im either 1-2dpo.. so yay


----------



## HAKing

Yay Rojo! I'm really praying for you this month!!! :hugs: Hopefully the clomid did the trick!:winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

thanks haking im hopefull... :)

I know we covered our bases.. we dtd sat, monday, tues morning, tues night, and last night lol :) so fxed we caught our eggy.. :)


----------



## HAKing

It sounds like you guys did a good job getting a lot of little swimmers up there! :blush: 

So next Friday do you plan to test?


----------



## lilrojo

will prob start next thursday.. but if i can hold out then friday lol.. but we all know how ics are.. too cheap and tempting to wait..


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! 

pie- yay for another boy! they are so much fun :D

spiffy- thanks, im not unhappy about af. i feel very peaceful about it. :) i really feel like God has more in store for me, so that keeps me relaxed. and we are definately not abstaining, so i know it will eventually happen lol. and yay for crawling!!! mason has been for maybe a month or so and he is still army crawling. he seems to have no desire to get on his knees lol.

pita- congrats to your sis <3

rojo- yay for o!!!! praying for a beautiful baby for you :)

well, i realized i had a 5 day lp my first ppaf, ff said 12 day but i was sick so think my temp looked like o to ff. and this last cycle was a 6 day lp. a day better, but im gonna take vitex to regulate things. i had estrogen dominance in the past so i dont want to go there again. hopefully it will work and fix my cycles. i give God so much glory for giving my cycle back and giving me wisdom to track it in hopes of straightening it out :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I'm glad that you're feeling okay about getting AF. Those are insanely short lp's! I hope the Vitex can get things back on track for you. :flower:

Rojo, you're in the countdown now! I'm so excited to find out if the clomid did the trick this cycle!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. im excited too.. so i have had a cold the past few days.. been taking meds.. do you all think im still fine to take them for a few more days.. I know things shouldnt be taken when preg.. but that should only apply as of implantation right... Ive been taking advil cold meds.. and nyquil.. ugh


----------



## PitaKat

I've been ok, HAKing, thanks for asking. I've been doing a lot of considering. I'm leaning towards a divorce. But I don't know for sure. It's hard to be in this position and not know what will be the best. 

His counselor thinks he is a sex addict. I just keep thinking that if it ever happens again, that'd be the end. Do I want to give it another chance, knowing that I could go through this all over again? 

And I really don't think I could have more babies with him, knowing that I could be a single mom. And when I got pregnant with my LO is when my husband went outside our marriage. I guess that would be considered a trigger for his addiction? I think I'd be happier knowing that I don't have more children because I'm single, rather than knowing the reason is because I'm married to an addict and my getting pregnant could cause him to be unfaithful. It could cause resentment. Just another thing that I'd have to work on and come to terms with, along with all the rest. 

But he's sorry. I truly believe he is. But I also know that people change, sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse. He seems to be changing for the better, finally living in the light, making changes in his life to make sure he never goes down the dark path again. The uncertainty is the hard part. I just wish I had some kind of guarantee. 

Anyways, I'm rambling. We're attending couples counseling tomorrow. We've actually both already seen this particular counselor separately, so she knows most of the situation and history already. I committed to going to one session, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks spiffy! it is really short, but i knew bfing caused that when i decided to bf. i was kinda expecting it. im glad i charted this last cycle so i could figure it out. im taking b-6 which i used before my 3rd baby when i had a lp of 8-10 days. it increased to 13-14 days in a month. and hopefully the vitex will move o closer than what it was last month- cd19! i have never had one that late. and the vitex should lengthen lp too. may take a few months since its an herb, but i would rather it change my body gently and naturally.

and in all honestly im very happy with having cycles at all! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs pita.. must be such a tough time and tough situation..


----------



## blessedmomma

i think you should be ok rojo :hugs:

pita- i cant even begin to imagine how i would deal with something like that. DH and i are praying for you and your family :hugs: one day at a time and lots of prayer to be led by the Lord is my only advice


----------



## Pielette

Wow spiffy that's an awesome story! No its not a curse as you say, I would just love to have a daughter one day too :flower:

On the whole uncomfortable thing, oh my God I'm so uncomfortable in bed :nope: I have a pregnancy pillow that I wrap myself around and it helps a bit but only having two options on where to sleep, left or right side, I get really achy. 

Blessed that's great that charting helped you to figure that out :thumbup: As you said its fantastic that your body is getting back to cycling again, and things you do naturally will help to point it in the right direction. 

Pita that is really hard to get your head around, because if you being pregnant is a trigger then it's going to make you reluctant to do it again, but naturally you want more children. I'm asking out of genuine curiosity, but why exactly does your counsellor think he's a sex addict? I've always thought of that one as a bit of an excuse and wondered how people come to that conclusion. But again I have no knowledge of it so shouldn't judge. 

All bases sound very covered to me rojo :haha: Very hopeful for you!

Thanks for your get well messages ladies, Noah is much better today - isn't it amazing how quickly they can bounce back? He's still not fully himself but he's eaten quite well today, as well as not being as attached to me. He's usually running around all over the place so it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks Girls :hugs:

Pie, I've never been sure if I really believed there is such a thing as sex addiction either. I guess it makes sense, anything that lights up the pleasure centers of the brain can be addictive. But it sure does make for a handy excuse :wacko:

They classify it as an addiction because they feel a compulsion to "act out", as they say. Afterwards they feel shame and guilt. But that doesn't stop them from doing it again the next time they feel that compulsion. I'm not sure what makes it an addiction and not just a habit or lack of self-control, ya know?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, that's such a tough situation. :( As for the sex addiction, I completely believe that pornography is addicting, so I guess anything along that line can also be addicting. I know of a family therapist who is specializing in Sex Addiction, so there must be some truth to it. I had the same fears as you about marrying my DH, knowing that he had dealt with pornography addiction since he was 14 years old, but I'm glad I took the chance on him, because he has stayed true. He's told me that there are definately times when he still feels tempted, and that may never go away, but if he keeps himself away from tempting situations then he finds that he has the strength to resist it. I just hate that the world tends to look upon sexual weakness as a "guy thing" and something that they just can't help, because they're men. I think it just makes it so much easier for men to fall into that trap because they feel like it's normal. Ugh. Mini-rant over. :growlmad:

Pie, I'm glad to hear that Noah is starting to feel better. Alia has had a dry cough the past two days and has been fussier than normal, so I think she's coming down with something. It's so hard when there's nothing you can really do to help them. :(

Blessed, I agree. If I were in your shoes, I would probably stick to something natural, like Vitex, before going on any sort of medication. I hope your cycle regulates soon, but like you said, it's a blessing just to having cycles again. :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

That makes sense Pita. I suppose it's the word 'addiction' that I have a problem with. I think that when some men say they have a sex addiction they're using it as a get-out clause, i.e. I have an addiction, so can't help it, so that's that. Whereas an addiction is surmountable, like spiffy says. Reformed alcoholics and drug addicts just know that they have to stay away from situations where there is the remotest chance they could falter. I can see how it would be the same for sex addiction.

I guess it depends on how your DH is dealing with it, so is he willing to keep himself away from temptation, no matter how hard it may be to do.

I get what you mean spiffy, the world does seem to think of sex as a 'need' for men, so we should just accept that they might cheat, or look elsewhere if their wives or OHs go through a phase of not wanting to be intimate. It's almost like its turned around on women. Everyone has self-control, I think, it's how we respond when it's tested that matters.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pita, I'm glad to hear that you are going to a counselling session together. And I do believe that sex addiction is a real thing just like any other addiction. I think part of the problem too, with accepting that is that we use the word "addiction" so lightly sometimes. "OMG. I am addicted to these cookies." Stuff like that. Addiction is a serious thing and as mentioned, the road to recovery can be long and bumpy. Whatever happens, I'll be praying for you and your LO (and your husband too!), that you will all find peace with whatever decision you all come to.

Spiffy, I'm sooo uncomfortable some nights. And it's definitely starting earlier than last time. I got some birthday money from Daniel's parents, and I think I'm going to buy myself a Snoogle from target.com. And maybe a heating pad as well, because my hips hurt like crazy some nights and I have to keep flipping over all the time. For some reason, my left hip hurts worse than my right, not sure what that's all about. But I did go to the chiropractor tonight, so hopefully that helps.

I'm excited to see some tests soon, rojo! Wheee!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley and Pie, I'm sorry to hear that you're dealing with uncomfortable sleep as well. It just makes it harder to get up and take care of a baby when you feel like you've been tossing and turning all night.

Well, today has been a rough day, and I'm glad that it's over. Alia only slept for 10 minutes all day long, so she was fussy and miserable, and she also threw up all over her crib (when she was supposed to be taking a nap) so I got to clean that up, too. Fun. Also, the friend that I was going to go hang out with called and cancelled this morning because her LO is sick, too, so we didn't get to go. Then my DH got home from work and was just distracted with work, computer stuff, and landord stuff (we own a fourplex and rent out the units) so I didn't get much attention or love from him tonight. I don't know. I've just felt kind of low all day today, so I hope tomorrow is better. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww, so sorry to hear you're feeling down today, Spiffy. Totally understandable considering the circumstances. Hope Alia feels better tomorrow (and you too!). :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

p.s. Why is the "hugs" icon two people hugging (i.e. one hug), and the "hug" icon is the word HUGS. 

Makes no sense!!!


----------



## HAKing

Pita, that is a very tough situation that you're in. You seem to be holding up really well and taking all the time you need to make the right decision for you and Collin. Hopefully the counseling will help sort out some things and give you answers to any questions you have. :hugs:

Blessed, nice to hear from you. :flower: I hope the Vitex can sort out your cycles. 

Pie, glad Noah is feeling better. :thumbup: It is no fun when they are sick. :nope:

Rojo, can't wait to see some tests! Less than a week till testing day! :happydance:

Spiffy, sorry you had a rough day yesterday and that Alia isn't feel well. :nope: I can relate on how you felt about DH being busy and not getting much love/attention yesterday. I feel that way sometimes when DH works on his car a lot after I worked all day. It sometimes makes me mad :growlmad: and I've since recently told him so I think he is trying to make more time. Hopefully you three can have a good weekend together and then really celebrate on Monday after your scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Alia slept pretty good last night, so I'm hoping for a better day today. :flower:

Harley, I have no idea why they made the hugs icons like that. :shrug: I pretty much only ever use this one, though: :hugs:

Haking, I tell my DH all the time that he needs to be with us when he's home from work and not get sucked into computer stuff, but then I feel bad, because he's been working all day, too, and sometimes doing that stuff helps him unwind. Sometimes it seems like there's just no win-win solutions.

Okay ladies, I think DH and I have made a bold decision! You know how we are going to reveal the gender of baby #2 on Alia's birthday? Well, I think we *might* (depending on our will-power) have the ultrasound tech write down the gender and put it in an envelope for us, so that we find out the gender with our family at the party. Part of me just wants to know as soon as possible, but I know that it would be a lot more fun for everyone if we find out at the same time, because the anticipation will just be so much higher. And it is only 5 more days to wait. The hard part will just be resisting the urge to find out during the ultrasound. But I guess it will be good practise in case we end up going team yellow sometime in the future!


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I think that is a fun idea! I think they are usually called a gender reveal party. I thought about doing that with this baby...we still might but like you I don't know if I can wait that much longer to find out. :haha:

Plus, since DH wasn't with me when we found out Sam was a boy and I had to call him on the phone to tell him I think it would be more special for us to find out together with no one else around.


----------



## lilrojo

So excited to hear some genders... :)

3dpo nothing to report lol.. testing begins next thursday at the earliest.. 6 more days..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, the reason we're not calling it a gender reveal party is because it's Alia's birthday party, and I don't want to take away from that too much. So we'll just have her final present be a big box full of either pink or blue balloons (which she'll enjoy, even if she doesn't understand the importance :winkwink:). If we wait to find out until the party, then I'll have a friend of mine put the box together so I don't know what's in it. (It would be the same friend that I told you about before. I figure it would be only fitting if she find out the gender before me, since I found out she was pregnant before she did :haha:).

Rojo, next Thursday is just around the corner! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry you ladies are having trouble sleeping, that was one the worst things about being pregnant for me. you're exhausted anyways from making a baby and to not sleep on top is so horrible. i would be tired all day then not be able to sleep at night, ugh!

spiffy- hope alia is better :hugs: that sounds like an awesome idea about revealing the gender! i wouldnt be able to do it, but its more cuz of DH and i. we feel like we want to know between us before anyone else. we are selfish like that :haha:i think its like when we first get pregnant and no one else knows. we play and joke with each other and giggle about 'our secret' before anyone else knows. then when we know the gender its the same. silly i know.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I think it's pretty likely that we'll break down and find out at the ultrasound, but I'm going to try to resist. But there is a part of me that kind of wants to keep it between me and DH for a little while. Agh! Choices! :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, it would be fun to keep it between yourself and DH for a bit till you're ready to share! But don't kept it from us girls :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

when does everyone find out??? i know harley is march 6 cuz that is mason's first bday, but i dont know anyone elses date


----------



## HAKing

I am March 18th. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mine is March 4th. :flower:

And Haking, you can't fool me...you want me to find out on Monday so you don't have to wait! :rofl:

Blessed, what are you going to do for Mason's first birthday?


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- i have no idea. probably nothing too big. a party with the family. we quit going all out on birthdays cuz we feel guilty having big parties for our 6 kids. even if we tell people not to buy them something and just to come they still do. thats a lot of presents people have to get for our kids every year. not to mention when christmas hits....


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, of course I want you to find out so I know!!! I know, slightly selfish huh! :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I'm sure I'll get the same way if I have as many kids, especially with the early birthdays that they don't remember anyway. I'm trying to keep Alia's pretty simple, with just some cupcakes and a couple small presents, but MIL is the one that might go a little crazy with it, since she gets really into hosting (and we're living at her house, which makes her the host).

Haking, I'm soooo torn right now about whether or not DH and I should find out on Monday! I was totally leaning towards finding out, but then I talked to my dad and he got really excited and told me that I should wait until the party because that would be so much fun if they could find out with us. I told him that I'll try to hold off, but I also told him that I wasn't making any promises either. :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all very exciting week ahead.. :) im testing starting thurs... fxed.. :)

Cant wait to hear some genders.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, we're so close! Have you had any "suspicious" symptoms? ;)

Well, I brought up the ultrasound thing with my DH again (I think I was sort of hoping that he would say that he really wanted to find out on Monday so that I could blame him for caving in :haha:) but he's decided that we should definately wait until the party since it will be more fun. So it looks like I won't be able to tell you ladies the gender until the 9th! Unless, perhaps our will weakens on the day of... :winkwink: Either way, I'm just excited to see my little wiggler!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww spiffy cant wait to see pics at least.. :)

Nope none.. 5dpo


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, I think that's a wonderful idea! It will be fun to find out with everyone, and like you said, it will just add to the anticipation. So, you get the excitement of just seeing baby on the screen, and then you get the excitement of finding out the gender. It's like a 2 for 1!

So, going to the chiropractor has really helped my hip pain while sleeping. I slept really well the night of the adjustment! Didn't even need a pillow between my knees. I go back in a month for another one, and I suspect I will really need it by then. Still planning on ordering that snoogle, though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'll defiantely post pictures for you ladies. And 5 dpo is too early to really get symptoms anyway, so I wouldn't worry about that. 4 more days until testing! :thumbup:

Harley, thats a good way of looking at it! Two things to look forward to in one week. :flower: I'm glad that the chiropractic adjustment helped your hips. I might have to do the same thing, because it's gotten to the point where the hurt when I get up, and if I try standing and putting on my socks, it kills, so I have to sit and do it. My DH's uncle is a chiropractor so he could do it for free, but unfortunately he's in California. :( I'll have to see if anyone has a good reccomendation for someone nearby.

Oh, and because we're waiting until Saturday to find out the gender, that means you're next! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

6dpo... so another 3 days till testing can begin... Im ready to just know lol..


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, hope everything goes well for you at your scan and can't wait to see pictures and hear this weekend if you're team pink again or blue! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Only three more days, Rojo! That's awesome! Crossing my fingers you get your bfp on Thursday! :flower:

AFM, my ultrasound isn't until 3pm today, and it's only 8:45am here, so I have a bit of a wait in head of me, but we had to do it later in the day so that DH didn't have to take off too much work.


----------



## lalila0007

Good morning Ladies! 

I've been reading to stay somewhat caught up (sort of) but have not had time to respond to anyone. I logged in this morning thinking, "Maybe Spiffy will have told us gender today!" and then see you guys are waiting until the bday party on saturday. I would NOT have the will power! Enjoy seeing your little one today. 

Rojo - good luck this week! 

AFM - I'm on CD 26 of a 38 day cycle. Early last week /late the prior week, I swore I had EWCM and we've been good about BD. Then on Thursday, I found little (finger tip size) spots of blood in my panties, never seen anything like it before. Didn't even look like pre-period spotting. So....I'm hoping maybe implantation bleed? Fx Also, now my CM is suddenly super thick, etc etc etc. I hate symptom spotting but just can't help myself. Lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo! Lalila, that sounds promising! When will you be testing???


----------



## lalila0007

I'm not due to start until March 16th (with the long cycles and all) so I probably won't test until very close to then. I'm not a POAS addict anymore after too many BFNs. It makes me sad. Lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like a really good plan spiffy :)

harley!!!! 2 days left :happydance:

rojo- cant wait to find out :D

haking- its coming around hun. bet you are so excited :D

lalila- :test:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, even though I'm not 20 weeks, I went ahead and did my 20 week bump shot (in the gray sweater). I'll also attach my 20 week bump shot from my first pregnancy (I can't tell if I'm the same size or not).
 



Attached Files:







20 Weeks.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









(5) Twenty Weeks.JPG
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

gorgeous spiffy!!!!


----------



## lalila0007

Love the pic Spiffy! I think you look smaller this time around.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. im hopeful.. :) I have no symptoms lol.. and im fine with that.. never do till later on.. like 10dpo they start lol.. 

Cant wait to know.. 

SPiffy i think you look rounder and smaller.. :) just from the pics.. ;)

Hope your all well...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, here's bean #2! I was slightly worried that baby would be measuring behind, since the possibility of IUGR happening again was on my mind, but he/she is actually measuring a week ahead! And yes, we were able to resist finding out the gender today, so the secret is safe in an envelope, although based on our baby's profile shot, DH and I are betting on a little boy. Also, I think I *may* have seen some "goods" at one point. :haha: What do you think? :flower:

Also, I found out that I have an anterior placenta this time around, which explains why it took me longer to feel this baby, and why I'm still not feeling very much.
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-04 16.55.53.jpg
File size: 119.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

What a perfect picture of your LO!!! :flower: I can't wait to hear what you're having!

Did you ever get an ultrasound between 6-8 weeks? I was reading about another weird theory that says based on where the baby attaches (left or right of the placenta it's a boy or girl). Just for fun I was looking at ours and looks like left which is girl! :wink: 

Anyway, you've inspired me to wait on our gender only a few days though till my parents come in town to find out together with them! I think they would really like that :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had an ultrasound at 9 weeks, but it was just a quick one with a hand held device so I didn't see where the placenta was. But that method (the Ramzi method) was wrong for Alia, though I've heard it has a pretty high success rate.

And with the gender reveal thing, I'll admit, we're mostly doing it for our parents because they got soooo excited when we told them about it. :winkwink:


----------



## lalila0007

Gorgeous pic Spiffy! What a beautiful baby :)


----------



## HAKing

Lalila, I hope that this month you get your BFP!!! I'll be looking for your tests the end of next week. :flower:

Rojo, you're close! Only 2 more days till testing. :happydance:

Spiffy, I forgot to say that I think you're 20 week bump picture is super cute! :thumbup: I need to take another. Maybe the day of my gender scan I will. Also, I did hear good things about accuracy with the Ramzi method too! I can't find Sam's first ultrasound picture so I can't compare it for him though. 

Harley, tomorrow is the big day!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures of your LO and find out what you're having. Any feeling either way?? 

AFM, life has been crazy the past few days! :wacko: Yesterday we went to look at Sam's new daycare. I am in LOVE!!! The lady is so nice, she is in love with Sam and excited to start watching him. :happydance: I looked over the contract and he played with the other kids for a little bit while I did that and seemed so happy. We are officially done with my SIL on the 20th! Poor DH gets to tell them today. :haha:

Today is DH and my 2nd anniversary! :cloud9: I can't believe its already been 2 years...and quite the adventure! I would have never thought 2.5 years ago we would have 1 amazing little boy and baby #2 on the way! :) We went to dinner last night to celebrate and then will cook a nice dinner at home tonight. 

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## lalila0007

Happy Anniversary HAKing!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww so spiffy so cute.. I say by looks a boy.. but we will all know soon.. :)

Happy anniversary Haking.. have a great day.. wow only 2 years lol.. dh and i have been married for 5 already lol.. 

Hope your all well... 7dpo for me today... 2 more days and hopefully i will know something..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Anniversay Haking! You and your DH have been married for almost the same amount of time as me and my DH, since we just celebrated 2 years a few weeks ago. :flower: And that's great that you found a new daycare for Sam that you both love! :happydance:

Harley, I'm so excited to hear what you're having!

So out of 12 people who have guessed on my baby's gender, 10 think boy! I have to admit that I'm a *little* let down to think it may be a boy, and my reason is just silly. You see, my grandmother had one girl and then three boys after, and then my dad had one girl, and then three boys after, and now we have one girl, and it looks like a boy, so I'm afraid that Alia won't get a sister, or at least not until she's too old to really play with her. And the only reason this bothers me is because I always wanted a sister when I was growing up.


----------



## HAKing

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Spiffy, don't feel let down! It could still be a girl. :hugs: You'll find out in a few days. Did the ultrasound tech tell you to look away when she was looking "down there" so you wouldn't see if it was a boy or girl? We are gonna do the same thing to share with my parents when they come to down so I just want to make sure that we don't get a peek! :haha: 

I am very torn about a boy vs girl. I know a brother for Sam would be amazing but I so want a girl...always have! 

Rojo, hope the next few days go by quick for you and they end in a bfp! :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy anniversary, Haking! Woohooo! 

Spiffy, I think it's great you want Alia to have a sister. I always wanted a sister while I was growing up, but now I'm perfectly fine with having just my two wonderful brothers! And if I end up with two daughters someday, I'd probably freak out because I have no clue what having a sister is like!

That said, I can tell that I really want a little girl someday, even if I'm not willing to fully admit it. Last night Ozzy was dragging the Snugli around, and so I put on him and stuck his teddy bear in there and had him walk around carrying it like a baby. Daniel was like, "Yeah, you need to have a girl." Haha!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thats too cute Harley.. so excited to hear what your having... 

Its crazy its gender time already lol... time is flying by... 

Thanks haking.. I only pretty much come in here for now as bnb can just get to be too much.. :)


----------



## HAKing

We're happy you are sticking around, Rojo! :flower:

Harley, that is so cute! I hope that you do get one girl! Girl clothes are so cute, I think we have one we will go broke! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Rojo, I'm excited to have someone testing soon! Like you, I pretty much only come in here now too. Can't get to the main site or my user cp at work; I think it's been blocked somehow by IT. Heh. 

Ladies, I'm getting really nervous about my u/s tomorrow. Finding it hard to focus at work today.


----------



## HAKing

Why are you nervous, Harley? Just worried the baby won't coorperate? Or just excited?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Mostly nervous because I feel like I should have started to feel baby move by now. I mean, I felt something for certain about a month ago, and heard the heartbeat at my appointment on Feb. 15th, but I guess I'm still just nervous! That, and all the other things that could go "wrong," if you know what I mean.

But I am also really excited. Looking forward to giving baby a name!


----------



## blessedmomma

hope it goes really wonderful harley :)

happy anniversary haking :happydance:

rojo- its getting closer :dance:

spiffy- i have a little sis and our relationship is very special. i hope you arent disappointed if you are having a boy, you could be preggo again very quickly and have another girl :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks everyone.. 

Yeah testing in two days.. so not long to go..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, I don't think I'll be dissappointed really, just a little let down because I've been hoping for a little sister for Alia. But I will be very happy to have a boy, too. :flower:

Harley, I still rarely feel baby move and I found out at my ultrasound that it's because I have an anterior placenta this time around, so the placenta is cushioning a lot of the movement. I'll bet that's probably the case for you, too. You should ask where your placenta is, if they don't already tell you.

Rojo, I think we're all just as excited about your test as you are. :winkwink:

Haking, we told the tech before hand that we wanted her to write down the gender for us, so when it came time to check, she did tell us to look away. However, I'll also suggest that you not look too closely when they're measuring and checking things in the abdomen, because I feel like I _may_ have glimpsed little boy parts while she was looking in the lower abdomen. But it very well could have been the umbilical cord for all I know.


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Spiffy! I will have to do the same. I'll make sure to bring an envelope too so they can write it down and seal it up right away!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, I will definitely ask where my placenta is!

Did you give the envelope to someone for safe keeping so you can't peek?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nope, the envelope is just sitting on a table here at my house. Surprisingly, I haven't really been tempted to go look at it. And it was a lot easier than I thought it would be to just look away at the ultrasound, especially since I thought it would be hard to resist.


----------



## blessedmomma

its gonna be amazing finding out along with all your family :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, I'm impressed! And I agree, it will be sooo fun to find out all together.

I would consider doing that, since we are getting together with my side of the family this weekend to celebrate three birthdays, but I don't know how we would pull it off. The gender results will be sent to my doc's office and then they call us with the results, so not sure it would work to get the results in a secret envelope to open later.


----------



## Pielette

I am so impressed at your willpower spiffy, and that is a gorgeous pic of bub! Again I'm rubbish at gender guessing so I'm not going to attempt it. I really hope it's a girl for you but if not they could still be just as close! There's a close age gap between my mum and her younger brother and they were so close growing up, and still are of course :flower: Mum's got the best stories of all the mischief they used to get up to!

HAKing I'm impressed at your willpower too! Can't wait to see all the pics and find out your genders :flower:

I can understand why that would be playing on your mind Harley, I'm sure all is good but it's hard to keep your mind off what *could* go wrong. It could very well be your placenta like spiffy says. 

Rojo can't wait to see some tests!

We've all been quite ill over the past few days and just starting to get over it, bleurgh. Honestly it's been one things after another. But the house purchase and the flat sale are all going through quite happily, the survey is about to be done on the house and the draft contract has been sent to our buyer. 

Right ladies, any thoughts on unique (but not ridiculous!) boy names? We are really struggling!


----------



## HAKing

Harley, today is finally the big day!!! :happydance: I'm sure everything will turn out great! Can't wait to see pictures and find out what you are having. You mentioned that the doctor calls you with results...will you not find out the sex today? :shrug:

Pie, so sorry you guys are dealing with more sickness! :nope: That is really good news regarding the house and flat sale! :thumbup: You'll be in your new place in no time! 

As for names, I'm bad with boy names...we don't even have one yet...well we kinda do but I'm not 100% sold on it and secretly wishing we have a girl so I can just use our girl name that I LOVE! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Cant wait to hear Harley... :)

8dpo today.. getting there...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, you have a strong will! I would have already tested by now! :haha:

Pie, my brother and I are 13 months apart and we were best friends growing up, so I know the same could happen for my kids, but I never had anyone to play girlie games with, or talk about boys with, etc, and that's something I hope Alia gets the chance to have. But I know it won't be the end of the world. Plus, at least she has a girl cousin that's only 7 weeks older than she is, and hopefully they'll be living close by and they can play together a lot growing up. :flower:

Harley, I have an OB appointment tomorrow, and I'm afraid she's going to walk into the room and say something like, "A boy! How exciting!" before I can even explain about waiting until Saturday, so I know how you feel. Hopefully I can say something before she does! What time is your ultrasound today?

As for boy names, Pie, all I can give you is Rowan, Riley, and James, which were the few boy names that I came up with that I liked (back when we didn't know if Alia was a boy or a girl) but that DH didn't like. We were only able to come up with one name that we both agreed on, which is Liam, so I have no idea what we're going to do once we have a second boy! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

HELLO LADIEs!!! wow have i missed alot im soo sorry ive been off for so long but its just been crazy here lol. Spiffy i cant belive the wilpower you had to be able to wait to see the gender thats great!! Dont worrie to much about if the baby is a boy. You know i never had any brothers just two sisters. I always wanted to have a brother therefore i wanted natalia to have a brother witch thankfuly she got. I remember growing up my older sis was just under 2 years older than me we always argued and didnt get along great, now we love each other to pieces. my other older sister who was 8 years older than me we got along GREAT i was always able to talk to her and she would even talk to me. So that big age gap wasnt any issue in my family. Either way i hope that you get your little girl. That is also way im secretly hoping for another boy because i have a niece who is a year younger than natalia and they are so close already. But im afraid jonathan wont have another boy to play with. I cant wait to find out what your having!!

Haking: Congrats on your 2 year aniversary. I think the first couple years where the hardest so that is such a great accomplishment i bet you both will be together for many more years!!! Ive been married for almost 5 years just like rojo lol. 

Rojo: Start testing!!! im soo curiouse. I really really hope this month is your month!!! I also love that you are coming on here still!!! i love following your cylces and waiting for that bfp!!!!!

Harley: Today is the day. I agree with haking are you going to be able to find out today since the doctor has to call you. I dont think i have heard of that before? Dont worrie about not feeling much movement im sure it will get stronger and baby gets bigger or like spiffy said you might have a antirior placenta

Pie: Im sorry about the sickness my family has been pretty sick latly too but thankfully everyone is getting better. That is great new that the selling and buying is going soo well. thats great when stuff is stress free!!

HI BLESSED!!

Afm well im 14 weeks tomorrow!!! I also took a bump pic today i will try to post it later when i download it. I compared and im like the same right now that i was with jonathan around 20 weeks. only when i lay down though you can see my bump But it goes up to my belly button!!! I cant feel like flutters i think but still nothing for sure... I cant belive i still have like 1 month and a half until my gender scan....


----------



## Pielette

Ooh rojo getting closer to testing! I gave in at 10dpo with this bean. It's so hard when there's a stack of tests upstairs calling out to you :haha:

Thanks ladies, it's so so difficult this time round for some reason! Last time Noah had his name from really early on. And if he was a girl he would have been Evie. But I've since gone off Evie and we didn't have any back-up boy names. Argh! I'm scared he's going to pop out with no name :dohh:

I would have thought she wouldn't comment spiffy, since surely she doesn't know of all her mums want to know or not? Hopefully you'll get a word in first anyway!

Ooh HAKing I'm really curious about that girl name of yours now! :thumbup:

Can't wait to hear your news Harley!

Lovely to hear from you duejan! Would love to see a bump pic :flower: Do you think you're the same size as your previous pregnancies or bigger?


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, tomorrow is day 1 of testing!!! :happydance: You're doing good holding out...I think I would have gave in by now! :blush:

Good to hear from you Duejan! :hugs: I can't wait to see you're bump pictures and congrats on 14 weeks tomorrow! :thumbup:

Pie, if we have girl her name will be Carly Joy (Joy is middle name). I have had an easier time coming up with girl names than boy. I think part of the reason being that I have a Sam so its hard to figure out what is just as strong of a name but not weird. :dohh: Our ::tenative:: boy name is Benjamin Michael. Regardless, I think Michael will be the middle name. Also my dad's first name. 

Spiffy, I wouldn't think that the doctor will spill the beans but maybe mention to the nurse prior when checking in just so she can give the doctor a heads up. :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

20 weeks preg with jonathan

13+6 with Lo #3

What do you ladies think?:flower:


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, you're bump does look a tiny bit bigger with #3. Did you show quicker with Johnathan than Nataila??


----------



## Duejan2012

no haking you know i was showing alot right away with natalia. But i think alot of it was i got carried away thinking i could eat what i wanted and so i gained alot of weight with her. So i didnt keep track like with these two. I lay down in all of them until i get bigger because i still have some flab left over so when i lay down it goes down lol thats why when i stand you still cant see a bump ...


----------



## lilrojo

Aww look at the little bump... so cute.. :) I think you are looking bigger but that is normal.. :)

Thanks ladies... if i have to admit i did test... but a bfn.. which i expected honestly cuz its still so early.. i tested yesterday lol at 7dpo.. we will see what tomorrow has in store.. at 9dpo..


----------



## Duejan2012

haha rojo i would have given in too. Its still early like you said dont worrie plenty more time for the bfp to show.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, that is funny you secretly tested! :haha: You're right, its still early. Hopefully tomorrow (or in a few days) you'll see two nice lines! :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

haking when is your gender scan?


----------



## Duejan2012

ohhh ladies i think i forgot to tell you or if i did sorry to repeat. We cut jonathans hair!!!! It was getting so long and curly people where calling him and girl. He looks very cute right now but i miss his curls... I cried when we cut it but he was soo exited lol


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, awe first haircuts are fun but can be sad! We cut Sam's hair about 8 weeks ago or so for the first time because the back grows quicker than the front and he looked as though he was getting growing a mullet! :haha:

My scan is the 18th but we are gonna try to hold out and not find out the sex till my parents come in on the 20th. We will reveal on the 21st with them over dinner. My best friend is doing some sort of surprise for us so she will know!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I told everyone that I was going to hold out until 10 dpo to test, but secretly I caved in and tested at 6 dpo and 7 dpo! It's just so hard to resist when you're so eager. Looking forward to tomorrow's test!

Duejan, it's good to hear from you! Your bump does look a bit bigger this time around. I wonder if you're cooking a big baby! And as for Jonathan's haircut, I can only dream about the day when Alia will need one. She still has less hair than most newborns. :haha:

Harley, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your ultrasound!

Haking, I love the name Carly Joy! We had Alia's name picked out really early on, but really struggled to come up with a boy name. When we found out she was a girl, we thought, "Oh, that's why we struggled with a boy name...we didn't need one!" :winkwink:

Pie, I'm sure you'll have the perfect boy's name for bean #2 before he's born. I'm excited to hear what you choose!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww thats cute i think i will make my appointment at my next ob appointment Problably like april 11 or so omg its soo far away lol


----------



## Duejan2012

aww spiffy you know what i love bald babies lol. My neice was bald for the longest time and her hair came in really curly lol.


----------



## Duejan2012

and you know what spiffy i was measureing ahead with jonathan by 4 weeks started at 23 weeks. I hope i dont measure more ahead with this one.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

How much did Jonathan weigh when he was born?


----------



## HAKing

Harley, I agree with Spiffy! On the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your scan! :haha:

Duejan, I can't believe DS was measuing 4 weeks ahead. Was he born before his due date?


----------



## Duejan2012

not to big just like 7lbs 8 oz at 38 week doc said i was just carrying big with him. He told me already he is going to watch this one because at my last appointment he said i had a bump of right before a 20 week belly because it went just right below my belly button. We are pretty positive there is just one in there so he said we will just keep a close eye on babys size and fluid around baby

But i imagined if i would have went to my due date with him then he would have been 8 1/2 to 9 lbs lol


----------



## Duejan2012

yea haking at 29 weeks i was measuring 35 lol so he sent me for a ultrasound a week later. I got a few do to how big i was measuring. It sure was nice to see him alot plus get confirmation the he was a boy like 3 or 4 times lol


----------



## lilrojo

Just curious but how many months were you all ntnp or ttc before falling pregnant.. with each of your babies if you have more than one.. 

Mckenna was first try.. 
1st mc-first try
2nd mc-5 months
Bryce was directly after 2nd mc so month 6


This time so far 4months


----------



## HAKing

Sam: first month of trying (we were relaxed about it too because we just got married same month and didn't expect to get pregnant so quick!)

This baby: we started ntnp in May and then really started trying in September and got pregnant November. So two months I guess of actual trying but we ntnp for 4 months.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Four months of active TTC for both of my pregnancies.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. gives me hope it wont be tooooo much longer..


----------



## Duejan2012

with natalia we were living together since january 08 fell preg in may 08 we didnt use protection since moving intogether so we were kinda ntnp for 5 months. With jonathan i got the iud removed in march 2010 we were ntnp until january 2011 then started ttc finally got pregnant in april 2011. So 13 months total to concieve him. with this lo well 2 weeks lol. I took off my birthcontrol 1/2 way through my cycle and bam i was pregnant. Weird lol so i was deff suprised this time around to get preg so fast xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, ladies! Sorry to make you wait, lol. Daniel insisted I take a nap first thing when we got home (smart man!), and we went out to lunch afterwards as well as swung by a possible rental house that we could share with Daniel's sister and her two girls. Anyway...

The scan went great. Turns out it will take 2 days for the results to be sent to our doctor's office, so we won't officially know anything for a few more days (I'm hoping "two days" means Friday and not Monday). 

Found out I do indeed have an anterior placenta! I asked the tech right away if she could tell me that, and she said yes and that she thought she knew exactly why I was asking. She was right, I wanted to know if it was blocking baby's kicks. And it is! It's very reassuring to know that, and I'm so glad you mentioned it, Spiffy, or I never would have thought to ask. :)

Still waiting to hear how big baby is measuring. Really curious about that!

As for the gender... While the tech couldn't tell us, she sure didn't try to hide it from us. So while I'm not 100% certain, I sure would be surprised if they said it's a girl. Daniel and I both thought we saw some boy bits! That, and the tech also used the word "he" in reference to the baby. Maybe she always calls the babies "he"?

Anyway, here are some pics! The last three are leg shots, which I believe were taken from a top-down view, so I'm not sure they can really be used to guess gender. But if you're familiar with skull theory, then guess away!
 



Attached Files:







baby 0008.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









baby 0010.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









baby 0001.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8









baby 0002.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7









baby 0003.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HAKing

Great pictures, Harley! :thumbup: So glad everything went well and you found out the reason you haven't felt many kicks yet! 

I can't wait to hear what you have. Hopefully by Friday you'll know! I think my ultrasound with Sam the tech referred to him as "baby" so maybe she was in a way telling you it's a boy! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Tested this am here is a link tomy test... most say no but i do "think" i can see something... im 9dpo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test105564


----------



## shellideaks

You ladies talk far too much for me to keep up lol. I'm usually on my tablet and it's a pain to write with it so I lurk more than anything else!

Rojo, I can see a line when I tilt my screen back! FX'd this is it for you :D

All the recent scan pictures have been lovely. Can't wait to hear what you're all cooking soon :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, rojo that is hard to tell. Looks neg, but I won't be at all surprised if it turns into a bfp in the next few days! :)

As for how long it took to conceive our babies...

Ozzy - about 13 months (I had been to one appointment at an infertility clinic and was going to start testing when I found out I was pregnant)

Baby #2: 2 cycles (MC at 5.5 weeks)
Baby #3: 2 cycles

I was shocked at how quick these last two pregnancies happened. I attribute it to "getting the hang of it" as far as temping and using OPKs and timing BDing. :)

Duejan, your bump looks maybe a bit bigger this time, but it definitely looks higher up to me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, so good to hear back from you! I'm glad that everything went great at your scan, although that's lame that they can't tell you anything! So now I guess you and I will have to wait a few more days to know for sure, although it sounds like we're both thinking boys at this point. ;) Also, I'm glad to hear that you found out about your anterior placenta. I know it made me feel relieved to find out about mine, because I was starting to get worried about how little I was feeling baby move.

Rojo, I think I see the begining of something! From what I remeber of Pie's 10 dpo test, I think if she had tested the day before it probably would have looked like that. Keep us updated about any new tests you do! :thumbup:

Well, Alia starting vomiting last night, so I took her into to see the pediatrician today (since she's been having trouble sleeping, having diarhhea, and generally been more fussy the last couple days) and it turns out she has a stomach virus. :( Also, she had some dry skin patches on her back and shoulders that were starting to look really bad, and the doctor said that it's a pretty bad case of eczema. So unfortunately, she's not going to enjoy her birthday party at all, and can't even have any cake. I don't think we'll cancel it, but it's just a shame that it won't be a fun day for her like I'd hoped.

Also, she was 20th percentile in weight at 9 months, but has now dropped to the 9th percentile. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Soooo... I called the doctor's office to make sure they knew we wanted to know the gender so that they would call us when the results came in tomorrow. Turns out they already had them.

IT'S A BOY!!! :blue:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats Harley... :)

AFM spotting started like every other month.. so back to drs tomorrow am for me


----------



## HAKing

Oh no, Rojo! Hopefully tomorrow they have more suggestions or ideas to help with next cycle. :hugs:

Congrats Harley! Ozzy is gonna have a little brother! Perfect! :thumbup:

I wonder if we will all have boys...wouldn't that be funny! 

Spiffy, only 1 more day till you will know if Alia has a little brother or sister. :happydance: so sorry she is feeling sick and has a stomach virus. Hopefully she will be able to enjoy her party at least a little bit.


----------



## lilrojo

Im thinking of taking a break from bnb.. I feel i have nothing much to add to this group anymore.. as your all sooo far ahead of me now..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Rojo, I don't feel that way at all. I love hearing how you're doing. Someone has to POAS for us!!! I kid, of course. (Well kind of, I'll admit I peed on an OPK the other day just for the heck of it... wanted to see one turn pos when I wasn't O'ing.) 

I understand if you want to take a break, but just know you would be missed! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## Pielette

Oh wow congratulations Harley! A little brother for your little man :happydance: So glad all is good with your bub and the pictures look gorgeous :cloud9: Did you think you were having a second boy? I had no clue whatsoever!

Rojo I'm so sorry you're spotting again :nope: I too love hearing how you're doing and you'd be missed! Please don't feel like you have to go, although of course we understand if you need a break. 

Sorry to hear Alia's not well spiffy, that's rubbish coming on top of her birthday like that. There's loads of bugs going around near us too. The last one Noah had was horrible because all he wanted to do was cuddle up with me on the sofa watching tv - so unlike my lively tornado. Noah had eczema as well but it cleared up really nicely with diprobase and I changed his bubble bath and wash :thumbup:

Were they concerned about her dropping percentiles? It may just be that as she's becoming more mobile she's burning more energy. 

We're all good here, just popped out to get myself a new pregnancy pillow because my old one has gone saggy in the middle. This afternoon we're going round to one of my mummy friends' houses. Weather is rubbish again. We had a couple of nice days and now they're threatening light snow again!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. your all so nice.. will def update you all after my appt this am.. my spotting has slowed and stopped over night... i did test again but a bfn.. so think af is just being annoying like she can be..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm so sorry to hear that. :( Please don't go (unless you think it will be better for you). We love having you around. And after all, this _isn't_ a pregnancy club! We all started this journey TTC, and we're all going to be here to support you until you get your third little miracle. :hugs:

Harley, so glad to hear that Ozzy is going to have a little brother! :happydance: And I'm glad you have some proper tickers up! :winkwink: I do have a question for you, though: When Ozzy was having white poop a while back did you ever figure out why? And how long did it last? Because Alia's diaper this morning was very pale, like a whitish-green.

Pie, the doctor didn't address the drop in percentiles, but he wasn't our regular peditrician, so I guess we'll ask our pediatrician at Alia's 12 month visit, which will be in two weeks. Hopefully she'll have some advice for us about how to pack some pounds on our little girl. I'm afraid that her little brother or sister will pass her up at some point! :dohh:

Haking, Alia is feeling a little better this morning than yesterday, so hopefully she will feel even better by tomorrow. Oh, and I officially handed over the envelope to my friend yesterday, so she will have the surprise balloon box ready for tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## lalila0007

Harley - congrats on the boy! :)

Rojo - you're not the only one trying and waiting and trying and waiting, I promise. You are soooo not alone.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, don't feel like you have to go just because we are a bit ahead. We are all in this together to support one another. But I do understand that if you feel taking a break would be better for you then do what is best. But you would be missed! :hugs:

Spiffy, so glad Alia is feeling a bit better today. :thumbup: Hopefully tomorrow will be fun for her and you as well! I bet you're so excited to open the surprise balloon box tomorrow! :happydance:

Pie, hope you're weather clears up soon so you and Noah can get out and enjoy it outside. :flower:

Lalila, good to hear from you. :flower:

AFM, nothing too exciting going on. Glad its Friday...today is the first day that I will start getting off earlier on Fridays :happydance: instead of my regular 6:30-6:45pm time I'll be off at 5!!! :happydance: DH and I are going to pick up our tax forms today and finally find out what we are getting back! I'm hoping for a big refund!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, so sorry Alia is a bit under the weather. Glad she's better today, though! As for the pale poop, Ozzy's only lasted for about a day, and then went back to normal. So, we never ended up calling the doctor about that. If it had lasted any longer, I would have called, though, because everything I googled made it sound like the worst case scenario was that it could be a liver disorder. I think he just had a day or so of not getting enough vitamins and minerals in his diet or something like that. Apparently that is a common reason for pale poop - not absorbing enough nutrients.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Harley, that makes sense to me. Alia didn't eat much yesterday and threw up most everything from the day before, so she definately wasn't getting enough nutirents. But her poop this afternoon had a little more color than this morning, so hopefully it continues to darken. (Isn't it lovely the things we mother have to talk about? :haha:)

Hi, Lalila! Good to hear from you. :flower: Where are you in your cycle these days?

Haking, I'm pretty excited for the suprise box tomorrow! I think I'll have someone take a video of Alia opening it (probably with our help) and then I'll post the video for you ladies tomorrow evening once the party is over. :D


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds exciting.. 

SO im on another round of clomid 100mg now days 3-7 so i start tomorrow.. fxed this month works..


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, can't wait to see the video! I was actually thinking you should have a video or take pictures, it would be such a good memory to look back on! :thumbup:

Rojo, glad you were able to see the doctor and they prescribed you more clomid. Did they say why they thought it didn't work this month? And they doubled the dose it looks like. I'll be praying you O sooner and catch the egg this month! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I guess its like anything else everything has to go just right..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm kind of suprised that they haven't put you on progesterone to lengthen your luteal phase. It seems like all the ladies on this forum get put on then when they have a short lp. Have your doctors ever mentioned it? Regardless, I hope this is the cycle for you! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Spffy I will be on them when i get my bfp.. my dr feels the clomid should be enough for the lp... though that said he said we will supplement next cycle if i dont fall preg this month.. which was fine with me.. it all gets to be soo expensive.. i spent about 170 dollars on the the progesterone suppositories and thats twice when i was pregnant with bryce.. so if i start earlier it will be even more lol..


----------



## Pielette

I really can't wait to see the video spiffy! I hope you all have a lovely time at the party :flower: It's so exciting!

Hope the new clomid works rojo :thumbup: That is expensive, it would be great if it worked before having to spend more money on progesterone. Fingers crossed clomid can do the job on its own.

Hi lalila, how are you doing?

Fingers crossed for a big refund HAKing!

Not much to report my end, just having a quiet weekend really, although for Mother's day tomorrow my mum is coming over and DH is going to cook us a yummy roast dinner :flower: Noah will be in heaven, he loves roasts!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here it is!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZABxw3e4AI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Duejan2012

aww spiffy this was soo exiting!!!! You look soo cute btw i love the bump!!! Congrats on your little boy!! Trust me having a little boy is amazing!


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Spiffy!!! Little boys are amazing and so much fun! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:dance: congrats spiffy!!!!! <3 :blue:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ladies! I think that now that I know for sure that it's a boy, I can get more excited about it. I think it will be great for my DH to have a son that he can have that special father/son bond with. :cloud9:

I think it's kind of crazy though that no one on this thread is having a girl yet. Youngwife, ChezTunes, Pielette, Harley, and me are all having boys! Haking, maybe you'll break the blue streak! :winkwink:

And here's a few pictures from Alia's birthday party, which was a blast. Despite the fact that she's still not feeling super great, Alia had fun and did really well. We just gave her a cupcake without frosting to eat, so it would be easier on her tummy. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-09 15.41.30small.jpg
File size: 96.2 KB
Views: 3









2013-03-09 15.42.57small.jpg
File size: 87.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Aww congrats spiffy on the boy... I agree boys are great.. so much different than girls.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you all so much for continually supporting me... i started my first dose of 100 mg clomid tonight and finish up wednesday.. . hoping it works..


----------



## blessedmomma

praying it works rojo!!!! :hugs:

spiffy- loved the video and alia is such a doll. what an adorable lil munch. love the pic of you 3 (+ baby makes 4) my dh was so happy to get boys. they love that bond too :cloud9: that is crazy that they are all boys so far :-k


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope it does the trick this cycle as well! :hugs:

Spiffy, I do agree too that it now that you know for sure you can be 100% excited instead of just wondering! :thumbup: I bet you're DH is happy that he will have a son. My DH loves Sam and that now he is able to do more with him they can bond even more. :cloud9: do you have a name picked out yet?

I do hope I am the one to break the blue streak! Less than 2 weeks and we will know!!! 

Today we went fabric window shopping to get ideas for the nursery. I saw tons of cute patterns for a girl so keeping my FXed!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww spiffy what beautiful pictures. It looks like Alia had a great birthday today dispite feeling crummy. WHat a beautiful family!

Rojo im soo happy to see you on here! We dont want you to go. I hope the clomid does the trick this time!!! good luck and keep us updated!!

Blessed do you have any girls?

Haking i hope that you can break the boy streak! But then let it return for my gender scan lol. I remember when we were all looking at your scan vs spiffys scan i remember saying i thought hers was a boy and yours a girl. REmember you guys thought for sure that they were different genders. Well we will see very soon! 

Harley: Congrats on a baby boy!!!! Im soo happy everything looks great!!

There is not to much going on over here right now. I kinda feel like time is moveing slowly right now lol. I thought i might have felt flutters earlier but i think i was wrong i havnt felt nothing yet. I guess its still early but i still wanna feel my baby move! Ladies can you tell me what your babies heartbeats are. I listened today with my doppler and it was 137 bpm. Out of all of my babies its never been that low. I know its still normal but weird for me lol


----------



## lilrojo

Bryce's was lower too.. i wouldnt worry.. :)

and thanks i think i will stick it out.. you ladies are too great to leave.. :)

Dose 1 of 5 done.. roll on tomorrow night lol.. im mostly praying for an earlier ovulation.. taking it earlier should help with that.. 

It was funny i was talking to dh earlier and said wouldnt it be something if i got preg with twins and was due right before christmas.. ugh.. lol... time will tell.. im so hopeful though


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I hope I get a girl and then you get your blue bump! :thumbup: 

I started feeling flutters around 14 weeks but maybe only 2-3x total. I am starting to feel this baby now, mainly at night but still nothing consistent. I think maybe in the next few weeks. I felt Sam at 19 weeks. Did you feel your DS earlier than DD? 

When I listen to this baby's heartbeat it is between 130-155ish. I think it was higher with Sam. But I don't remember, honestly.


----------



## Duejan2012

with jonathan i started feeling him like for sure by 14 weeks. They were like huge movements you know but i could lay down and almost always feel him moving. With natalia i thought i started feeling her around 16 weeks but it was for sure by like 18 or so. So i just thought i would feel something for sure by now. BUt nope lol. as for the heartbeat ladies natalia never got below 180 and jonathans never got below 140 so its just different lol

we told my inlaws at dinner the other day and they thought we were joking lol. My MIL is like you look like you were losing weight not gaining. But they were shocked but happy. Now is the challenge of telling my work then i can fully breath lol im soo nervouse to tell my work


----------



## Harley Quinn

I seem to remember Ozzy's heartbeat being around 140 most of the time, and so far Jimmy's has been right around 160.

Spiffy, thanks for posting the video! Fun! And a little boy... Wheeeee!!!

Rojo, I've got everything crossed for you this time around!


----------



## blessedmomma

duejan- i hope you get your boy! :) and yes, i have 2 girls and 4 boys :cloud9:...so far... :)

haking- i hope you get your girl:)

and congrats to your boy harley.:blue: <3 i think i told you that on the other thread, so wasnt trying to leave you out here :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I saw on your ticker that you're calling your second boy Jimmy, but I forgot to say how cute that is! Is it a nickname for Jim or James?

As for us, we're going to be naming our little boy Liam. :cloud9:

Rojo, I've secretly been hoping that you'll have twins ever since you started the Clomid. :blush: I guess I just want to live vicariously through you since there are a lot of things about twins that I think would be exciting. Either way, I just want to see you get your bfp!


----------



## ozzi

Hey ladies.. it sounds like you're all progressing well and lots of little blue bundles on their way... very exciting :) Jimmy and Liam are lovely names. We're secretly hoping for a little brother for Willow, but a little sister would be equally as good 
I've been finding it hard to get on here and catch up with all the updates. Willow has been poorly sick and I've been suffering from pretty bad morning sickness this time around:sick: so feeling a bit out of the loop :wacko:
We had a scan a few weeks ago and saw jelly beans heartbeat fluttering away :cloud9: We're back in for the next scan on the 25th, so I'll put a piccy up when we get it :)
Hopefully I won't be so long between posts this time ;)


----------



## Pielette

Aw spiffy that was so cute and massive congratulations of having a boy! :happydance: I second what the other ladies have said, boys are awesome :flower: Noah is such a mummy's boy lol. Liam is a lovely name! It's my cousin's name.

Wow that is a very big blue streak! Really hope your little bundle is pink for you HAKing, that nursery fabric sounds lovely.

Hi ozzi! Good to hear your pregnancy is going well, sorry Willow has been sick. 

Duejan that's so funny about your inlaws! We had a couple of reactions like that, I loved that we totally shocked people. I started feeling bean at around 17 weeks last time but sometimes it seems like there's no rhyme or reason, you would think it would be earlier with each progressive pregnancy but it seems not.

Harley, Jimmy is so cute!

We might have a name for our little monkey. This is tentative but it's a name we actually both agree on - Milo. I think it sounds good with our surname and good with Noah. So maybe we're getting somewhere! We were thinking maybe Milo Alexander.


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy i love liam for a name that is great!

Harley jimmy is such a grreat name as well! 

I dont have any names right now lol i remember that with natalia we didnt name her until a month before she was born and with jonathan we didnt name him until like 37 weeks lol. I just cant think of a name until i start feeling baby constantly and until i know if its a boy or a girl. 

hello ozzi! So glad to hear that your pregnancy is going well. Cant wait to see scan pics. Im soo sorry that willow is feeling ill. 

blessed that sounds like such a great family and still growing!!! i want a big family!! But i wont be able to until i can be a sahm i think.

pie i like that name Milo. Milo and Noah. sounds great i think!. And about my inlaws it was kinda funny lol. They just couldnt stop laughing. You know my mil always senses when me or my SIL is pregnant and she came a few weeks ago explaining to me how she was feeling and she is like maybe my sil is pregnant because she has this feeling and stuff lol. She was shocked to find out it was me again. lol


----------



## lilrojo

lol spiffy.. well only time will tell.. I would def be excited but scared as all get out.. 10% chance..


----------



## Duejan2012

aww rojo i hope you get twins too!! how exiting would that be!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

loooooove the names ladies!!!!! :cloud9:

cant wait to hear some more genders and see some more bfp's :D


----------



## lilrojo

The thought is very exciting.. reality might be a bit much lol.. it would all work out though.. 

On night 2 of clomid.. cant wait to be done.. and back to poas-opks for a bit.. will post my positive.. may as well huh.. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, rojo! Always fun to see pos tests, even if they are 'just' opk's. :)

Ozzi, nice to hear from you. Glad little jelly bean is doing well, and I hope your MS improves soon. I love the name Willow. I had mentioned it to DH as an option for a girl name (not that it matters for this pregnancy anymore), but he wasn't too keen. Might be that he didn't want to name two kids after characters from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Ha!

Spiffy, I can't believe I didn't post the full name here! Ack! His name is James Olsen Bradbury (Surname). James was my dad's name (and it's also a family name on DH's side), and I really wanted to use it as a first name and not just a middle name. The only way I could convince Daniel was if we call him Jimmy and made his first middle name Olsen so that he would be "Jimmy Olsen" like the character from the Superman comics. (Yes, we are both huge nerds, DH moreso than I.) The second middle name is after one of both of our favourite authors, Ray Bradbury. Author/poet names is a tradition we are trying to start/keep going on DH's side of the family. His middle name is Estlin after his dad's favourite poet, e. e. cummings. :)

So, yes, Jimmy is short for James. (My dad went by Jimmy when he was growing up.) I could see us calling him Jim later on too. Or even Job, since those are his initials. :) Not sure I'll ever really call him James. LOL

In other news... I'll be 20 weeks tomorrow. Aaaah! It's going by so fast!


----------



## lilrojo

aww 20 weeks already.. cant believe it.. Harley

Hope your all well.. Night 2 of clomid done.. 3 to go.. :) waiting for af to leave so i can get back to testing.. well once my opks arrive from amazon..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I love the full name! I got really into the show Smallville, so I'm familiar with Jimmy Olsen's character. Also, I was friends with a kid in high school who was Ray Bradbury's grandson, so if I was still in touch with him, I'd have to tell him about you naming your son after his grandfather. :flower:

Pie, I think Milo is a really cute name! It sounds really good with Alexander, too. :thumbup:

Hi, ozzi! Glad to hear bean is doing well, but I'm sorry that Williw is sick and that you're suffering from morning sickness. I hope you both feel better soon!

Duejan, that's funny about your MIL's "pregnancy sense".

Rojo, I love staring at pee-sticks, be they opks, or hpts. So post please! :haha:

As for us, Alia is still throwing up in the middle of the night and seems a little tired during the day, but she's still keeping pretty happy despite that. She's such a trooper! Last night she threw up, and then after we cleaned her and put her back down, she "sang" for a half an hour before going back to sleep (I don't know how else to describe it other than singing, although it definitely doesn't sound like any song I know! :haha:)


----------



## Pielette

Harley I love the story behind Jimmy's name! We don't have any story behind this bean's potential name other than I quite like it :haha: It would be nice if it had more meaning. Gosh time is flying, I can't believe you're 20 weeks. I'm now 22 weeks and I have no idea where the time is going, bean is getting so big now.

Thanks duejan and spiffy, I'm liking Milo a lot, just want to convince DH to properly agree to it - he's reluctant to make the final decision I think. 

Aw spiffy, poor Alia, I always find it so amazing how upbeat kids can be even after they've just been sick! Noah's the same, he throws up and grins 5 mins later. Whereas of I'm sick I'm moaning to myself afterwards wrapped up in a duvet :haha:

Duejan that's so funny about your MIL's pregnancy 'radar'! 

Good luck rojo! And looking forward to seeing some OPKs :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

TOTAL SELFISH RANT POST:

So im seriously feeling down today.. the one person i have been ttc with on here probably has her bfp after month one of clomid.. ugh its just annoying and hard to take.. now im ttc alone again.. though im very very happy for her she had an early mc so i want the best for her.. but im still sad that were not in it together pregnant or not.. 

Hope everyone is well.. 

day 3 of taking clomid tonight..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm so sorry that you're feeling down. :( I know how hard it is to see someone else get lucky on the first month, even though you're still happy for them. I have a really good friend who concieved both her kids ont he first month, and it hurt, even though I was very happy for her. But just remember, Blessed and Lalila are both still TTC, so you're not alone. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

well rojo we are practically ttc. :hugs: i started charting after my first ppaf very loosely, then more and more since then. had first one in january. when i realized i had short lp again i started vitex this month. now im using preseed, vitex, progesterone cream, b vits, softcups, bbt and charting... i feel relaxed that if it doesnt happen it will soon... but im hopeful still and with all im doing i might as well call it ttc :haha: so im still in it with ya:thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I think the name Liam is great! :thumbup: I've heard it a lot more in the past few years and it has since grown on me. So sorry Alia is still sick and vomiting. :nope: At least she is good spirits still though. 

Pie, Milo is a cute name and goes well with Noah. Names are so hard sometimes...I remember with Sam it took a lot for DH to agree on a name I liked and when we came up with Samuel he and I just loved it and it was set! :happydance:

Hi, Ozzi! Glad pregnancy is going well...sorry about the MS, hopefully it will leave soon! I hope that Willow starts feeling better soon also! :hugs:

Harley, James is an awesome name! I love names that you can shorten if you want when they are little but still have a strong name for when they are grown. 

Duejan, that is pretty funny about you're MIL. :haha:

Rojo, so sorry you're feeling down. :hugs: I really hope that this is your month...just try to stay positive; though I know it easier said than down when TTC sometimes. 

AFM, nothing too exciting to report. Today is my day with Sam all to myself! :happydance: I think we are gonna go for a walk in a little bit and then hopefully he will go down for a name so I can get some cleaning done. 

We found out what we are getting back for taxes...not as much as I wished but it is still good and we are just gonna pay off some bills so that we are in a better spot to get approved for a second house in a few months. :thumbup: 

I'm still hopeful to be moved by July but staying realistic and knowing it just may not happen which is okay too! 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. its just one of them days.. ugh

Yay Blessed.. hope you get you bfp soon.. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Doh. Totally forgot to say that I love the names Liam and Milo! Good choices, as far as I'm concerned. :)

Rojo, I remember what it was like when EVERYONE around me was getting pregnant and having two or three babies before we'd even had one. Not a fun thing to feel at all. And I also know that having children already does not really lessen that feeling of loneliness. It's okay to have 'those days.' :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

Aww rojo its ok to feel like that! I told you it took a year to concieve my son since i took out my iud. Everyone was becomeing pregnant while i was here alone. You try to be strong so everyone doesnt see your jelouse but really you are soo mad and wondering why on earth cant you get pregnant. I was acually looking into something called like secondary infertility or something because i was soo nervouse where after one child you become infertile. i was just driving myself nuts. Please feel free to rant to us. We wont take it personally at all. We are hopeing for you and now soon that your bfp will be comeing soon!!!!

Harley: I love the full name. I think james is a great name but jimmy is soo cute lol. I love it

Spiffy im soo sorry that Alia is still not feeling well.. You know jonathan is the same when he is sick. Last year he was in the hospital with pnemonia and he was laughing and smiling the whole time. The doctors are like what this baby is sick lol. I really hope though that she feels better soon!!

Blessed im soo happy that you are officially ttc!!! YAY cant wait to see them test!!

Haking i love getting taxes back lol. We got a good amount back this year too. It sure does feel great to have some extra money laying around. Im selling my car so im hoping that we will get some more savings saved lol.

AFM well im on day one of four with work this week. I work today tomorrow wednesday and saterday. I am finding it soo hard to work so many days in a row waking up at 5 am lol. Jonathans appitite has gone down this week and im not sure why. Maybe teething again. Did i mention to you ladies that he has been climbing on the couch for like 3 weeks now. He has fallen off a couple times but now he is a pro on getting on and off but he still freaks me out lol. We just found out that we are getting a refund for our new escape we just bought because we payed too much taxes on it. Thats pretty awsom some more money we didnt expect. 

I think last night i was finally feeling some movement. Just like those little pop movements!! What do your los say. Do they talk or say words that they truely kno the meaning?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, Alia says "mama" in context, "dada" not in context, and then is also trying to say some new words, like today she was saying "ba-woo" and pointing at her balloons from the birthday party. She's also says "goo-goo" when she sees her baby doll, since thats the sound I make when I give it to her. Sometimes she says "bee-bee" when she sees babies, too. 

I'm not totally sure, but I think she's ahead on speech for a 12 month old, but that makes sense seeing as she's always been behind in physical milestones. :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

yea you see my kids where pretty advanced physically. But Natalia was a very late talker and even now is kinda behind an adverage 4 year old. Jonathan right now can say Mama, papa, natalia, adios, and hola in context But i heard that alot of kids are pointing by now asking what things are but he doesnt at all right now. I really hope he talks sooner and better than natalia. We are on the verge of putting natalia in speech theropy.


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, Sam says momma, daddy, baba (bottle), asks "what" all the time LOL. :haha: He says hot and puts his hand out at the stove and fireplace. He just started saying water. And nana for banana. And no-no. But that is really it. I kinda worry that he should be saying more...I guess all babies develop at different stages though. 

He is very advanced physically though so maybe that has to do with the lack of words :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

Don't worry about talking ladies, I have a 16 month old who says the following words: ba, argh, narg, da, ma, blurg... So basically nothing :haha: I'm not concerned, I know he understands loads of what I say to him so it'll come in time. One of my mummy friends was talking to her doctor and he said its pretty common for them to 'explode' in words at around 18 months.

Aw yay for feeling movement duejan! I love those early ones where you're not sure. Ooh yay for a bit of money back! I love little surprises like that :flower: hats off to you for working like that, I'm sure I'd be fit for nothing with 5am get-ups lol.

Rojo feel free to rant as much as you like, this TTC business is so emotional and difficult. I think because we have so much control over our lives generally it's really hard when we can't just make it happen instantly, despite doing everything right. We're always here to listen and I'm sure you'll get your bean soon :hugs:

Thanks HAKing and Harley, I think we're 95% sure he'll be Milo now! I am really pleased to have a name for him because it's been driving me nuts :haha:

Blessed I love seeing that chart in your signature, I love a bit of temp analysis :haha: The whole conception business fascinates me, I think maybe I need to reconsider my line of work for when I go back!

As for us, all is good. Although Noah has been doing something odd lately - crying in his sleep. He goes through phases of doing it, every now and then he's just wail for 10 seconds and then stop and go silent. He's still asleep and when it first started we made the mistake of going in to him to find we'd then woken him up and he was mad, he absolutely hates being woken up bless him. So we have to leave him to it, but last night he did it on and off for an hour :nope: Any ideas ladies? I'm wondering if it's bad dreams but can they have bad dreams at this age?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, Alia will sometimes randomly wake up and cry for a few seconds and then go back to sleep, too. I've wondered about that before, though, about whether they can even have nightmares at this age, or not. I guess if things can scare them in real life, though, maybe they can in their sleep too. :shrug:

And yay for _almost_ being sure about a name for Noah's brother! :winkwink: Honestly, I don't think we'll feel 100% about any name until after the baby's born and it's on the birth certificate. :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, Sam has done that once or twice before and I too made the mistake the first time to rush in there and pick him up and actually wake him! :dohh: I didn't realize he was still asleep.

I think it is very similar to a nightmare and I've heard other people talking about them before. I think it is something that they grow out of though. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Bryce does it too.. I think its a combo of dreams and teeth for him.. 

I do think they can be scared in their sleep though.. hope he starts sleeping better.. 

Well tonight and tomorrow left of clomid for me.. then im done again... hoping af leaves soon.. she is hanging around.. started of sooo light and now its heavy and should be ending but isnt.. blah


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, funnily enough he's had the brightest red cheeks today and dribbling all over the place. He only slept for 40 mins at lunchtime and that's so unlike him, he woke up screaming and wouldn't go back to sleep. I gave him some calpol but it was too late to salvage the nap. He's going to be shattered later, he always has two hours for his nap.

He has been cutting his molars, the bottom ones are fully through but the top have only just poked through, there's still a substantial bit of the tooth left to push up so it's possible they're really hurting him, bless him.


----------



## blessedmomma

poor guy pie!!! lots of cuddles and love today. <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm so sorry to hear that Noah's having a tough time. :( I hope he feels better and that those molars don't hurt him too bad. I'm not looking forward to that!

Alia has resisted a second nap for the last four days, which has been sad. I'm not ready to switch to one nap a day!

Blessed, looks like O might have been yesterday! If so, I'm praying those swimmers found their target! :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Pie, I'm sorry Noah is having a rough time. Its always so sad to see them all out of sorts when they are getting teeth. Sam is getting 4 of his molars in right now and he wouldn't hardly nap for me yesterday either. :nope: I gave Tylenol and that seemed to help but I had to basically hold him all day. Poor guy! 

Blessed, I agree with Spiffy...looks like O was yesterday! I hope you catch that egg this month! :thumbup:

Rojo, only two more nights of clomid! :happydance: Are you having any weird side effects?? 

So...I've been naughty since work has been slow today...I was looking online at baby girl clothes and OMG they are so stinkin' cute! I probably shouldn't have but I couldn't help myself! :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks haking.. im def looking forward to being done.. 

Only side effects are headache right after, hot flashes, and sometimes mood swings..

good luck blessed.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi ladies. I feel your pain about the molars. Jonathans tops are not completely in yet but his bottoms have cut threw too. He also has one canine cutting through. He is doing ok with it but doesnt eat as much when he is teething. That kinda suck. Jonathan only takes one nap a day now as well. And as for the waking up wining at night Jonathan does that too. He did last night on a off. Im not sure if its bad dreams or what. I remember Natalia did it too lol. 

Pie im so happy that you are pretty positive for his name!! That is soo exited to have a name to call your bump!

Rojo yay for being almost done with the clomid!! Im sorry for the side affect that your having but it will be all worth it i think.

blessed i think that o did look like it was yesterday! I hope you got it!

Aww haking thats ok to look at the clothes i did that alot last time lol. Even before i knew what we were having. WHen is your scan. Its comeing up right?

spiffy: That is how we had to 100 percent deside on the name. We couldnt change the birth certificate lol! 

Today i went to the doctor because i have been feeling ALOT of pressure down low. They checked and everything is fine exept they measured my belly (you know what they do usually after 20 weeks) and told me im measuring almost 22 weeks. Doctor told me since my ultrasound is a month away then we can wait to scan the baby but we are going to be checking for the size of the baby any extra fluid the baby might have. Twins if it was missed in the first ultrasound. I just find it funny that im measuring 7 weeks ahead already. They said it normal to measure alittle ahead but 7 weeks. So i guess well see. I hope im just carrying big lol


----------



## lilrojo

wow that is quite a bit ahead.. hope your just carrying bigger.. :)

Im hopeful.. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! we gave it good effort lol. hopefully my lp will be long enough


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, less than two weeks to go until you know for sure what you're having! :happydance: And I just keep thinking about how sure we were that you and I were having the opposite sex based on how different our baby's skulls looked. Can't wait to see if we were right! :winkwink:

Duejan, thats crazy! 7 weeks is quite a lot! :shock: I wonder if you have a twin hiding in there... :winkwink:

Rojo, sorry you have to deal with side-affects, but at least you only have two more days to go! :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

i dont think its twins. It seems like to be a normal thing for me to carry big. But who knows lol


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, my scan date is Monday the 18th but we won't know for sure until the 21st when we find out with my parents! :happydance:

That is a lot to be measuring ahead, 7 weeks WOW! Didn't you say you measured ahead with your other two too? 

Spiffy, I sure hope you're right. Is be on :cloud9: to find out we are having a girl! But of course I'd be happy with a boy too! I was also looking at nub theory for fun and looks like a girl! I am just so anxious to find out!!! 

Rojo, sorry about the side effects but at least only 2 more nights and hopefully it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's right, I forgot that you're finding out with your parents on the 21st, Haking! They'll be so happy that you're waiting to do it with them. I know our parents liked it. :flower:

So I don't know if I've mentioned it or not, but Alia gets complimented on her eyes everytime we go out. Well, I thought this picture really shows them off nicely. I don't know where she got such pretty eyes! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-11 14.12.52small.jpg
File size: 98.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Spiffy she is beautiful! I see why she always gets compliments. 

Sam also has very big blue eyes like that...not sure where he got them from though as I have green and DH has brown. :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

aww haking you see i knew it was in the teens but i never can remember dates or anything lol. I really hope you get your girl!! I did measure ahead with my son. The most was 5 weeks i was measuring 35 weeks at 30 or 29 weeks i cant remember completely. But i feel like its early to start measuring ahead. Like i said he normal doesnt measure fundal height until after 20 weeks. But when i layed down for him to check the heart beat he said he was going to measure. So im hoping maybe im farther along then they thought lol yea right my doc wont change my due date even if the baby is measuring lets say 2 weeks ahead lol. 

Awww spiffy Alia has the most BEAUTIFUL blue eyes i have ever seen. Look at the color. They are soo blue lol. Its funny right before i got on bnb i was looking at pictures of Jonathan trying to figure out what color he really has. They seem like gray, then blue, then green. Im thinking hazel but maybe i should try to find a good pic of his eyes and you ladies can try to guess his color too lol.


----------



## Duejan2012

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/2012119.jpg[/IMG] this is in one light

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/002.jpg[/IMG] this is a darker light

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/029.jpg and another

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/001.jpg[/IMG]and anoter

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/003_zps09f080a8.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/002-1_zps06ea324b.jpg[/IMG] last one i promise lol sorry for all the pics. They are just such weird eyes. :shrug:Mine are blue my dh is brown dd is brown
What do you ladies think?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, Jonathon has beautiful eyes. :flower: I would say that hazel is probably the closest description for them, but it's hard to say, because they don't really have much brown in them. They're like grayish green. My eyes are hard to describe as well, because they're blueish green, and look more blue or more green depending on what I wear.


----------



## lalila0007

Good morning everyone! I'm loving all the names! James is one of my favorites, but my hubby isn't really into it. I have 1 brother named Brian James and one brother names James Wilfred, so I guess my mom loved it too! I also have a brother named Noah. 

I love Liam and Milo as well. :) 

Rojo - I know exactly how you're feeling. My brother Brian and his wife told us this week that they are expecting. It was really hard to hear that and I'm still having a bit of a hard time being really excited for them because of they're financial and relationship situation. But...I'm trying and in the meantime, I'm a fantastic actress! 

I saw the conversation eariler about the mid sleep crying and the "words". Lilli cries out in her sleep nearly every night and sometimes and couple times a night. It breaks my heart and I have no idea why she does it. As for words, I think she's a little advanced there. She's been saying actual words since 9 months and knows what they mean. Her words are: mama, dada, kitty, tickle, bye bye, night night, uh-oh, turtle and stop. I'm thinking there's another 1 or 2 but I can't think of them right now. She's currently working on thank you and points for EVERYTHING! She is a little slow but "on target" with her physical things. 

AFM - we've had the flu. I've never had it before and I don't want it again! I actually had to leave work early last Wednesday to pick Lilli up from the sitter because she was running fever, by Thursday morning, I was super sick and my poor baby felt terrible too. Today is my first day back in the office but I'd rather be home in bed. Still only feel about 65%.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww so sorry you have been sick lalila hope you get to feeling better asap.. and sorry about the close pregnancy annoucement... ttc is so frustrating... 

Im on my last night of clomid.. whoop whoop.. though af is still hanging around.. i wish they were shorter.. ever since bryce they have been longer.. its driving me mad..


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I think Johnathan's eyes look like a green/hazel color. Hard to say for sure what color they are though. I can't believe how much hair he has too! Sam is a little baldy compared to him! :haha:

Lalila, sorry you've been sick. Hopefully you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

Rojo, only one more night of clomid! :happydance: Hopefully you O earlier so you don't have to wait for forever to test!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well, Lalila. :( I hope you and your family get better soon! As for Lilli's language skills, that's pretty impressive! So where are you in your cycle these days? Anywhere near testing?

I agree with Haking, Rojo! I hope O comes sooner this month to make up for your horridly long AF! :thumbup:

Haking, Alia is a baldy, too. I bet she has less hair than Sam does. :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

thanks ladies..


----------



## lalila0007

Thanks - we're on the mend!

As for my cycle - testing Saturday! AF is due Friday/Saturday time frame so...yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo! Lalila, testing is just around the corner! That's our favorite time, because we get to stalk your pee tests! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you Lalila.. :)

Im still a ways away.. lol cd 7


----------



## lalila0007

When we were TTC for Lilli, you would have had LOTS of sticks to look at. This time around I've been waiting and only testing once....it's taking all my will power too. lol


----------



## lalila0007

Rojo - we started our cycles together...its just my cycle is super long...38 days!


----------



## lilrojo

wow thats long.. mine was 30 last cycle..have everything crossed for you.. :)


----------



## Pielette

Fingers crossed that the clomid makes you ovulate sooner this time rojo! I hate the hanging around that you get when TTC. Waiting for AF to leave, waiting to ovulate, waiting to find out if you caught the egg... Eurgh. It's frustrating. Everything crossed for you for this cycle!

Sorry to hear you've all been ill lalila, that sucks :nope: But wow about Lilli's talking! Think she needs to come round to mine to give Noah a few pointers :haha: Can't wait to see some tests!

Duejan I can't believe you're measuring 7 weeks ahead! Wow! I haven't actually been measured yet myself but think I'm measuring quite big too. And wow at your little boy's eyes! They look kind of greyish green to me. My eyes are a bit odd actually too, they have brown, green and blue in them :wacko: So therefore I have no idea what colour to say I have! I usually just say hazel because I can't be bothered to explain :haha:

Aw spiffy, Alia's eyes are stunning! She's going to be a heartbreaker! 

As for us, we're good, thankfully Noah's teeth seem to have calmed down a bit. He had his full nap today thank goodness. And then had fun running around my friend's house this afternoon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I'm glad to hear that Noah is feeling a little better today. I swear, you ladies always jinx me! Anytime your babies are sick, it seems like Alia gets sick too, and when yours are having trouble teething, so is mine! :dohh: She was just fine yesterday, and then last night she was up for two hours crying! Today I can see that her fouth bottom tooth has broken through the skin, so now I know the culprit.

Also, I caught Alia's first interaction with her brother on video today! :flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EoYW9Uh2XQ


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God spiffy that is so adorable! :cloud9:

I keep telling Noah he has a baby brother in my belly but he doesn't seem to be taking much notice :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

lalila: I cant wait to see some test! Im sorry everyone was sick. the flu is no fun! And wow to the talking of lilli. I agree she needs to give jonathan a few pointers as well lol

Rojo: Yay for the last night of clomid. I hope af leaves soon. I really have hope this month!:thumbup:

Pie: Im soo glad Noah is feeling better. Especially with those teeth coming in. Jonathan seems to be doing ok as well. At least for dnner today he ate 1 rib some mashed potatos and carrots so thats was great! When do you think they will measure your belly. Im just curiouse on the measuring big part. I wanna know why lol

Spiffy: That is the cutest video i have seen. Aww. She is going to be such a great big sister. Maybe even like a little mommy lol.

Thanks everyone. Yea i thought that jonathans eyes would have turned brown now considering my dh is mexican. My dd is the same color as my dh but my ds is like so white compared lol. He does have alot of hair that why we cut it lol it was soo curly too. I miss his curls. But omg it already growing back. I will take a pic of his hair cut and show you how long it is already ha. I only wish my dd had this much hair at his age. She had almost nothing so i wasnt able to tie it up or antyhing. Head bands where the way to go lol


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thats great Pie.. and thank you.. the waiting is about enough to drive a person mad..

Spiffy that is the cutest thing ever!!

Due-thanks. i hope so.. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffy, that video is freakin' adorable! She seems to understand there's a baby in there. I think we need to work on that with Ozzy. Right now he just likes to lift up my shirt and grab my flab. Ouch!

As for the talking, Ozzy doesn't say anything really. He doesn't even really say "mama" or "dada." He will say "yah" or "yeth" (yes) sometimes in answer to a question, but that's about it. His babbling is starting to sound more and more like actual talking, though. He recently started saying "duka duka duka" over and over, so I've been trying to get him to say "duck." Ha!

Duejan, that's crazy that you're measuring 7 weeks ahead. I'm really curious to see if they can figure out why. I've got an appointment on Friday morning, and I'm hoping they'll start measuring me; I was always 2 weeks ahead with Ozzy, and turned out it was just because he was big! I'm also curious to find out how big baby measured during the scan last week.

Sorry you guys are sick, Lalia. :( But I'm excited for your test! You should wait until Sunday and maybe you'll have some extra luck because of St. Patrick's Day! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, YAY last night was the last clomid night! :happydance: Is the witch finally gone? 

Lalila, I hope that you get a BFP this month! I agree with Harley, wait till St Patty's day to test for a little extra luck! :winkwink:

Pie, I'm glad to hear Noah's teething has calmed down and he seems to be back to normal a bit! :thumbup:

Spiffy, that video is so cute! I also tell Sam there is a baby in my belly but he just wants to sit on it while I'm laying on the floor and then laugh when I tell him "ouch, you're hurting mommy" :haha: such a boy! 

Harley, hope you're doctors appointment goes well tomorrow! I am so looking forward to seeing our little bean again! :happydance: It will have been 7 weeks since we last saw him/her.


----------



## lilrojo

SHe is finally on her way out, im can happily say.. :)

and clomid is done.. now to start opks and get bding.. :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Well, Ladies... He's here! :cloud9:

Here's a quick version of events.

*Dexter John*, decided he didn't want to be born via C-section and I went into labour 6AM of the morning that I was due to go down to theatre for the C-sec at 13:30! WHAT ARE THE ODDS!? I woke up in agony and it was the same pain as my UTI a few months agio so I had no idea what was instore for me. I was contracting and thought I'd had my waters trickle but wasn't sure. Literally 2 seconds after I'd hung up the call to the hospital, they went with a little gush. 

At the hospital, I had the choice to labour or still go ahead with the C-sec. The pain made me want to go for the C-sec but I was 3CM by the time I was examined and thought "this is the way HE decided to arrive" and knew all along that I would go for a VBAC if I went into labour before the C-sec date... It was the best choice I've made in my life. I am actually quite proud of myself that I achieved a VBAC in under a year later! He was born at 15:51 on the 7th March, he weighed 6lbs, 15.5oz. So it wasn't a long labour at all and it seemed to have flown by anyway. I had an epidural (after many failed attempts) and it took the edge off but nothing major. 

What a rockstar entrance, huh? :winkwink:

I think that's about it in a nutshell...
I hope you're all well! :hugs: Again, I've not caught up on anything posted since I was last here.

Here's a picture of the little guy :baby: and one of him and Elsa meeting for the first time... :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







dexterjohn.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8









dexandelsa.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats chez.. so happy for you you.. what a stunner.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Congrats Chez, he is gorgeous! 

I'm so happy you had such a successful experience with a VBAC!


----------



## blessedmomma

CHEZ!!!!!!!

congrats hun, he is gorgeous :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: love that he made his own decision how he would come lol. bet his personality matches that as he grows :haha: i was due to be induced with one of mine and went into labor when my water broke the day before. he was born at 11:59pm so was determined to set his own birthday i guess. has been a little fire ball ever since:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Woooooooo!!!!! Chez, that is wonderful! Dexter is such a little cutie! I just love his adorable, round, chubby face. Rockstar indeed; that was quite the entrance. That's great that you went for the VBAC (with success!), and I hope you're recovering well.


----------



## lalila0007

Oh Chez! He's beautiful! Your story brought tears :) Congratulations honey!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:happydance::happydance: Huge congratulations, Chez!!! :happydance::happydance:

Dexter is a little cutie-pie! I'm so happy that you were able to have a successful VBAC, and that both you and Dexter are safe and sound. I hope your recovery goes smoothly. :thumbup:

I guess I'll have to move you off my "bump buddies" list, since you don't have a bump anymore! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Chez he is just beautiful! What a gorgeous round little face! :cloud9: Love Elsa's expression when she sees her little brother for the first time :haha: 

It's so funny that he decided he wasn't up for a c-section!

I hope you guys have a wonderful time settling in as a foursome now :flower: Although I'm sure it will be tiring!

Massive congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PitaKat

Oh Chez, he's beautiful, Congratulations! So awesome that you had a VBAC!


----------



## HAKing

Hope everyone is well! 

I feel like the weekend won't go quick enough...normally it flies and now that I'm so anxious for Monday it's just dragging on! :wacko:

I gotta find a hobby for a few days to keep myself busy! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL haking.. i hope the next 2 weeks fly by.. so i can get to oing and get my bfp lol.. 

started opks today.. 

heres my test.. :)
 



Attached Files:







image_1363461180392571.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Glad that AF is gone, Rojo! 

Hopefully you'll O earlier and not have to wait too long this time!


----------



## lalila0007

Good morning ladies - I just wanted to pop in for a minute and let you know that I'm out for this month. The witch showed up with a vengeance on Friday.

:witch::growlmad:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww boo laila.. sorry to read.. fxed for next cycle.. i hate the witch.. 

Cd11 today.. here's today so far.. since you all love looking at pee sticks.. have only tested once.. so will again later..
 



Attached Files:







cd11 cycle2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies! It feels like forever since I was on here, but I guess it was only Friday. :blush: But this was a busy weekened! On Friday we went to the zoo, which was fun, although it will be funner when Alia is old enough to really appreciate it. She did like pointing at the animals, though. I'll attach a few pictures I took. :flower:

Rojo, yay for the pee tests! :haha: I really hope O comes sooner this month so that you can get to the really _fun_ pee tests! :winkwink:

Lalila, I'm sorry that AF got you. :( I hope this is your month and that you don't have to see that ugly witch for a long time.

Haking! What time is your ultrasound today??? :D
 



Attached Files:







photo2small.jpg
File size: 133.8 KB
Views: 2









photo4small.jpg
File size: 157.3 KB
Views: 2









photo9small.jpg
File size: 115.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. 

Were in teething madness here so not fun sleeping times.. but at least its a phase that will pass.. 

Haking cant wait to hear pink or blue for you.. :)


----------



## HAKing

My appointment is at 11:30 today. So only 2 hours till we get to see our bean!!! :happydance:

Rojo, sorry about teething! No fun, we've been going through the same thing the past week! 4 at once :dohh:

Spiffy, those pictures of Alia at the zoo are adorable! I bet she enjoyed it! I've toyed with the idea of taking Sam but afraid he will get bored because he is so young. 

Lallila, sorry the witch got you! Keeping my fingers crossed you catch the egg this month! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies!

How is everyone? Feels like ages since I've been on too spiffy!

Love a look at the pee sticks rojo, keep them coming :haha: Sorry about the teething, we've had some unsettled nights as well because Noah's had his molars coming through and a couple of others at the same time :wacko: Talk about pile it on at once! 

Sorry the witch got you lalila :nope: Fingers crossed for next cycle!

HAKing I can't wait to hear about your scan! :happydance:

All is good with us, not much to report really. We had our building survey done on the new house and they've found a couple of things that need sorting. They found asbestos but from the discussions I've had it's relatively easy to sort and remove, so just trying to find the right company to do that. An issue with the roof also needs looking at, as well as the heating. It all seems to be expected for a house which is over 30 years old :flower: We knew it was going to require lots of work so that's ok. Just hoping we can get it sorted as soon as possible!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, how did the ultrasound go???

Pie, we bought a fourplex last year and they actually found Meth in it. :shock: but it wasn't that expensive to get it cleaned up, so I'm sure the asbestos won't be too bad either. I hope it all gets sorted soon!

Rojo, sorry to hear about the teething. Alia had a rough time with her most recent tooth, but the worst is over now, I think.


----------



## lalila0007

Haking and Rojo - I know all too well about the teething. We have 3 molars coming through right now. Lilli is pitiful, poor baby. One has finally broken through but the other ones are giving her fits!


----------



## HAKing

Ah, sorry I didn't update yesterday...It was kinda a crazy emotional day for me. :cry:

The scan went great though I didn't like the tech as much as the one I had with Sam. She didn't show me as much stuff as with Sam. Oh well. We did get a few good pictures though. 

The most upsetting part was that she couldn't actually write it down on a paper "boy" or "girl" and said that she had to physically tell us if we wanted to know. Ugh. So no surprise for my parents. Bummer. :growlmad:

So here he is...Benjamin Michael King :o) 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/0B344E3D-4C7F-4923-BA76-0810AAB1396F-4960-0000060CC6BC3F18_zps6c553a68.jpg

I'm kinda sad he is a boy...and not that I love him any less I just really thought he would be a she! Oh well...the best thing though is that DH really saw how sad I was not getting my girl that he agreed that we could try 1 more time! :happydance: He originally said only 2 but he is an amazing husband and wants me to be happy so he said 3 strikes and thats it! :haha:

Love him! :cloud9: Can't wait to have all 3 of my boys together!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, congrats on a healthy baby boy! :happydance: I know how you feel, since I was kind of pulling for a girl also, but now that some time has passed, I'm starting to get more excited about it. Benjamin is a beautiful name, and he's going to be so lucky to have Sam as his big brother. :flower: That's awesome that your DH has okay-ed baby #3! I really hope that you have a little girl next time to complete your family. :cloud9: Then she'll have two big brothers to watch out for her!

Well, the blue streak in this thread continues! Duejan, you might just be in luck, since you're hoping for a boy, right? :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I knew you would understand how I feel...I am so thrilled to have a healthy boy but not what I expected! :shrug:

Sam will be so happy to have a brother close to his age so that makes me happy to give that to him! Now they will just need a baby sister to bully! :rofl: Though they will both be amazing brothers! :cloud9:

I do think Duejan wants a boy also, so maybe we will be all boys! I can't believe no girls yet! :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww yay for a healthy baby boy.. but sorry you havent gotten your girl yet... next time :) 3rd times a charm.. lol I too am hoping for a girl when i get pregnant.. :)

Cd13 today.. so should be getting closer...

Here is my chart so far.. i dont understand it but oh well.. lol i had to adjust 2 temps as they were off a bit with time..
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Rojo! Looks like you're getting close! :happydance:

I hope you catch the egg this month and hopefully get a girl! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks haking.. i know the wanting of the opposite sex.. hopefully your next one will be your girl.. :)


----------



## lalila0007

Haking - congrats on your healthy little boy. I understand the feeling of sadness over gender as well. I really really wanted a little boy when I was preg with Lilli and was a bit sad for a while when we found out she was a girl. Not that I didn't love her or wasnt happy that she was healthy...I was just set on a little boy. Of course - I got over it pretty quickly and she's the love of my world now. :)


----------



## HAKing

Thank you girls for understanding. :hugs: I was afraid no one would understand my feelings. I was just so torn...happy to see a healthy, wiggly little boy but sad to not see that he was a she! :nope: 

My mom sent me the sweetest text this morning after I told her that made me cry such happy tears though. I felt that I was letting everyone down since they all hoped for a girl as much as I did and when I had to say boy it was kinda sad. 

I am gonna spend the next week or so trying to bond with this baby and get used to HIM since for so long I thought it was a HER! :dohh: We are going to buy him all kinda of new clothes and things to make him feel special instead of hand-me-downs from Sam. :happydance:

Thank you again for not thinking I'm crazy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, that looks like the temp drop that sometimes comes before the ovulation spike! Come on eggy, let's go! :winkwink:

Haking, did your family and close friends know that you wanted a girl? DH and I did a pretty good job of keeping our hopes to ourselves, which I'm grateful for, because when we found out it was a boy, everyone just assumed that we were thrilled to have one of each now. And we are happy to have a boy, so it's not like it's true gender dissapointment. My mom really struggled after finding out that my last brother was a boy (she'd had me and then three boys), and was depressed about it for several months. I can't say for sure how I'll feel if I just have boy after boy after boy and Alia never gets a sister, but I hope I can avoid getting really depressed, because a healthy baby truly is a blessing regardless of gender.

ETA: Oops, you posted while I was still writing my response, Haking. So I guess you answered my question :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

hello ladies!!!! how is everyone doing?

lalila: im sorry the witch got you this month. Dont let it get to you. Will be hopeing for you next month!

Rojo: I love seeing your pee sticks lol. I think going by your chart you are going to o soon!! 

Haking: CONGRATS on your healthy baby boy!!! You know gender disapointment is completely normal.. We all know you are not going to love him any less. Like you said just take some time and try to bond with you baby. :hugs: You will love having two sons close in age. And that is soo sweet about your dh agreeing for #3. What a sweet oh. Beautiful ultrasound pics!!

Spiffy:I am doing what you did about the gender. Im just saying whatever i have i dont care as loong as its healthy. My dh on the other hand is not. He thinks that it is DEFF another boy and keeps calling it him and so forth. Told his parent i know its another boy i just know. I told him today to stop calling it a boy until we know for sure. Im t0ld him i dont want him to be disapointed if it is another girl. 

Pie: Dont worrie to much about the aspestos. We had it in our house before we even knew it. Then we started to have water leak and they came and inspected my house and we tested postive for the stuff. They blocked off the section of the house that had it and removed it. They put new carpet and tyle in the house because it was under the floors. My house was built in the 1940s i think lol. But now its all ok so dont worrie. Its just a set back..

As for me we have been busy like always lol. My dhs grandma is visiting the usa from mexico for the first time so we have been spending alot of time with her. And work of course getsme soo tired. I have 3 weeks until my gender uultrasound. And knowing my luck i will be the one to break the boy streak. That always seems to happen with me. When i had my dd everyone was having boys. When i had my son everyone was having girls. So i hope it doesnt do it this time. Like i said i do want a boy but wont be upset if i do have a girl. I just worry about my dh and his disapointment if its a girl:nope: I really hope that he wont be. Also you know i still having felt any great movement. I felt some for sure ones a while ago but nothing since... :shrug: Jonathan has learned to climb on my daughters bed. He climbs on everything now. Its anoying because im soo afraid he is going to fall. But he doesnt. He knows how to go down backwords but still lol. he gets close to the edges alot.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks due.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I wouldn't be worried about the movement thing, too much. I didn't feel Alia until I was 16+5 weeks along, and I still thought of that as pretty early. Then, as you know, Harley and I both have anterior placentas this time around, and you very well could, too. And I really hope you get your boy! But seeing as this thread has produced no girls yet, I'd say your odds look good. :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Newest tests.. newest on top.. def getting darker.. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







cycle 2 cd13.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I think the odds are in your favor like Spiffy said! :thumbup: I hope you get your boy. 

Rojo, looks like the line are getting darker!!! :happydance:

Thanks again for understanding! :hugs: I am feeling a lot better now that it is sinking in a bit...and I'm sure I will feel even better by the weekend after we get to buy baby Ben all kinds of new things! My mom is so excited to go shopping for him...she will be here tomorrow night! :happydance:

So I know it is a bit far off, but just wondering if any of you girls are gonna try for your next soon after this baby is born? Like before they are 1 or wait a bit and space them out a bit. 

I have been thinking about it a lot since DH said yes to #3 which is SUPER EXCITING because I thought we were done after this one!


----------



## lilrojo

well for us we are done after our next.. :) but since were at 3 i cant say lol.. cuz we have done what god has let us.. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, HAKing! What a little cutie you've got brewing there. Loooove the name Benjamin, btw. And I too think it's completely normal to be disappointed about having another boy. I was actually really surprised that I wasn't disappointed we are having another! Maybe it's because, in my mind, I had already started planning for a third, so it was easier to swallow. 

Rojo, those tests look great! Getting close! (and thank you for indulging our poas addictions...)

As for baby number three... We have just started to kind of discuss it. Okay, scratch that; I just turned around and asked Daniel, and he is on board for a third! Wheee! Just don't know how soon we'll start trying for one after Jimmy is born. After Ozzy was born, we were NTNP until my cycles came back and then once they did we started full on TTC. I might be a fan of NTNP for a little longer this time, and then if it still hasn't happened say, when Jimmy is getting close to 2, then I'd want to start TTC "hardcore." ha!


----------



## HAKing

I also think we will start NTNP from the time Benjamin is 4-5 months and then really try closer to 11-12 months. I want another close gap between number 2 and 3 too. Less than 2 years at least. 

I feel slightly silly thinking about it so soon but at the same time I'm a planner so I can't help it! Plus part of me is anxious for a girl and planning helps it seem easier that I will eventually get my little girl!


----------



## Pielette

Congratulations HAKing on a healthy baby boy! :flower: I completely understand why you've found it slightly difficult, I really really do because it's the exact way I felt. I was so hoping to be told I was having a girl. And on the day I did feel a twinge of disappointment, it did affect me slightly for a couple of days. I think I worry that I might never have a daughter, especially because my DH's family is so full of boys. 

BUT now I am falling more and more in love with my second baby boy :cloud9: The more I think about it the better it feels and it's the God's honest truth! We're referring to him as Milo when we're on our own and I can't help imagining what he's going to look like and what his personality will be like :flower:

Duejan I really hope you get a little boy, but I completely understand your worry about how your DH will be if it's a girl. The difficult thing is he seems to have decided its a boy and when you do that you can set yourself up for disappointment. I'm sure if it is a girl though he will come to terms with it relatively quickly. Don't worry about not feeling movement yet, I didn't feel any until 17 weeks and even then it wasn't proper kicks, it was kind of rolling movements.

The tests are looking darker rojo! :thumbup: Fingers crossed you ovulate soon and can get going!

Thanks for the reassurance on the asbestos ladies :flower: I'm quite relaxed about it, it seems to be relatively easy to deal with so I'm just trying to get it all sorted. It's an older house so I was expecting there to be a few issues to deal with.

As for number three, we haven't discussed the planned age gap yet and my DH keeps trying to persuade me to stop at two. Which is not happening! I've always wanted a bigger family. I'd have four or five if he'd let me but he won't so he's going to have to compromise on three.

I'd like to have another close age gap but obviously we've got some arguing to do first!


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. 

I got my high today.. so should be oing in the next 3-4 days i would think.. its one of the cb advanced digis.. with the flashing smiley.. hard to get pic of it flashing but here is what i got.. :)
 



Attached Files:







cycle 2 cd14.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay for the smiley face, Rojo! It looks like your body isn't going to make you wait so long this cycle! :happydance:

Haking, DH and I were actually just talking about age gaps last night. Since we're still planning on no birth control, it will definitely be in God's hands, but we're planning on NTNP this time, so I'm expecting there to be a bit of bigger gap between 2 and 3, since it took 4 months of hardcore TTC to get pregnant both times. But I'm okay with that, because if it turns out that there is a bigger gap, then we'll just try to have #4 sooner so that each child has a sibling close in age.


----------



## lilrojo

My chart.. since i know nothing about charting lol:haha:
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hmm...I'd say that in a couple more days, it will be easy to see what's going on, Rojo. Right now you could be heading towards an ovulation spike, but then it could also just be one of those little ups and downs that happen before O. Either way, the smiley on your ovulation test is a good sign that things are starting to happen! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay...weird dream of the week, Ladies.

I dreamt that I was looking for this thread, and I thought I found it, except I didn't recognize any of the people posting on it, and I was so confused. Then, I looked up at the title of the thread, and it turns out it was a thread for guys who wanted to get Beyoncé pregnant! :dohh::haha:


----------



## HAKing

Oh, Spiffy!!! :haha: You make me laugh with all your silly dreams! I have weird ones too but sadly don't really remember them after waking up. :dohh:

Rojo, looks like O is close...! :happydance:

Its interesting to hear about what everyone plans for #3 :thumbup: I really to start trying or at least NTNP after Ben turns 6 months...that is what we did after Sam too. I also don't want to be too old while I'm pregnant with the next since I want to be 100% done by the time I'm 31-32. :wacko:

My parents came in last night late, poor DH had to go pick them up so I'm sure he will be crabby tonight being he is tired! :dohh: Also, yesterday was our last day using my SIL for daycare!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I couldn't be happier to close that door and move forward. :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well...I plan to do some major bonding with this baby this weekend as it is finally setting in that I will have 2 boys! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy too funny on the dream.. :)

Another flashy face for me today.. we dtd last night again. and will prob tonight too lol.. may as well since im in the mood.. ;)

Heres my updated chart... if ya all get sick of seeing it everyday let me know..
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

LOL Spiffy, that is too much! So funny.

Rojo, I'm enjoying stlaking your chart. Your certainly are covering your bases on the BD front. Looks promising!

Soooo... I just realized that Youngwife is due in 13 days! At least according to her ticker on the first page. Anyone heard from her recently? Oh, and she is also having a boy! Male overload here.


----------



## lilrojo

Nope she hasnt been on much lately.. 

and thanks harley.. we are having fun for sure.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, I was actually just thinking about Youngwife, and wondering how close she was getting to her due date. I hope she comes back to update us after her little boy is born. (And yep, she as Chez were just the beginning of our boy streak on this thread :haha:).

Rojo, I like stalking your chart, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Wow I hadn't realised it was so close to youngwife's due date! My gosh the time has flown! Hope she comes back on to let us know when he arrives and how it went :flower:

I too love a bit of chart stalking so am enjoying having a good look at yours rojo! Looks like excellent base covering to me :haha: You must surely be ovulating in the next couple of days?

Oh spiffy your dreams are hilarious! I wish I could remember mine more. I am a bit of a sleep talker though, which drives DH nuts. The last funny one was when I turned the light on in the middle of the night and told him it was a light competition :dohh: He kept trying to tell me it was bedtime and to go to sleep and I kept insisting it wasn't and getting mad at him :haha: Needless to say I had no recollection of it the next day!

All is good our end. I've been trying to do more drawing with Noah and arts and crafts and this morning he ended up with a blue face and blue hands :dohh: He found it hilarious though! Looking forward to being in the new house where we'll have more space to do more interactive things. 

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon to check on Milo, looking forward to hearing his little heart beating away :flower: He's starting to give me some real thumps now, mischief already, just like big brother!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thanks ladies... 

Well i got my peak this am on my advanced opk.. so hoping the ics will confirm that later.. :) def been cramping.. so im hopefull.. and this would be the earliest i have ever peaked.. cd16.. 

Here is my chart for today :)
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Woohoo! I'm looking forward to seeing some positive OPK's, Rojo! :thumbup:

Pie, your "light competition" cracked me up! My DH talks in his sleep sometimes, and it's hilarious. One time he got up out of bed and just stood there for a little bit, so I asked him what he was doing and he came and got back in bed, and then said, "ABC's...I know it's about," and went back to sleep. :haha:

I can't wait until I can do art stuff with Alia! Right now she would just try to eat any crayons or paint I gave her. :dohh:

As for me, last night I went to dinner with some mommy friends and it was so nice to just chat and be out of the house. I felt bad that I abandoned my DH, but we're going to have an "us" night tonight, so it's all good. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Haha spiffy, that sounds exactly like something I would do! I have also been known to grab the toothbrush charger and try to use it to change the tv channel. That one is infamous :haha:

Oh that's pretty much why Noah ended up with a blue face, because he kept trying to eat the pens :dohh: Still, they're made for young babies so not a problem, although I did try to discourage pen eating! I just find it very difficult to think of things to do with him when we're at home and I think he gets bored quite easily when we're in. What do you ladies do with your LOs at home?

A peak on cd16 is great rojo! It'd be fantastic if you could get your pre-ovulation bit shorter.

I'm out tonight with DH and a couple of friends, and then tomorrow night I've got dinner with my mummy friends :flower: And on Sunday we have dinner with DH's family. Very busy weekend! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I run out of things to do with Alia, too. I let her cruise around the furniture for awhile, and then when she gets tired, I set her down with a few bins of toys and let her play with those while she watched a Baby Einstein video. Sometimes we get out her books and read, too. I really don't know what else to do with her at her age, and not being able to walk yet. :shrug:

Okay, so I realized that I had taken a 22 week bump shot with Alia, and since I'm 22 weeks today, I thought I'd take a picture and compare. I think it's safe to say I'm bigger this time around! I'm almost bigger now than I was when I was 28 weeks with Alia. :dohh:

(1st picture is 22 weeks with Alia. 2nd picture is from today. 3rd picture is 28 weeks with Alia, wearing the same shirt.)
 



Attached Files:







Twenty-Two Weeks.JPG
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 3









22 weeks.jpg
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 2









(7) Twenty-Eight Weeks.JPG
File size: 76.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, you look so cute! You can definitely tell you're bigger with this baby compared to Alia! I know I am bigger with this baby too than with Sam. I was just telling DH that I feel bigger too! And I insisted that I am as big as the day I had him...:haha: Though, I'm not! 

I gotta put up a recent one of me. I'll have DH take one for me :thumbup:

I agree about finding activites for them to do at this age. I try as much as possible to do new things but sometimes its hard! :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Cute pics, Spiffy! Baby boy is definitely sticking out more than Alia did. 

My bump doesn't feel bigger this time. Probably because it's actually SMALLER... I totally forgot to tell you all that they measured my belly at my last appointment, and it's measuring spot on. I was shocked, since I always measured 2 weeks ahead with Ozzy. And Jimmy was only measuring about 5 days ahead according the 19 week u/s. So, who knows, maybe I'll have a "normal" sized baby this time!

However, even though my bump doesn't feel bigger, I feel like I'm gaining more weight on other parts of my body this time around. With Ozzy, it was pretty much alll straight out in front like a basketball. This time, I feel the weight is more distributed around my midsection... which is kind of a bummer, but oh well.

As for what Ozzy does all day, I don't think there's any real structure to it. Seems to me, from what I hear from Daniel and from the pictures he sends me at work, that Ozzy spends most of the day playing (climbing in and out of boxes, riding his little doggy bike, putting stuff into a box and then taking it out again). Sometimes, if the weather's nice they will walk to the park and take a soccer ball with them. Oh, and he loves to read. He can reach all his books, so he'll just grab one and bring it to us to read to him.

I'm looking forward to being at home once Jimmy arrives so I can sit Ozzy down with some art supplies and see what happens. I've been thinking about getting some crayons like these ones and a huge pad of blank paper. Or finding some free printable colouring pages online.


----------



## lilrojo

So my peak was a dye run.. the stick looked all funny.. and my ic's and other tests have not confirmed a positive.. im thinking tomorrow though for sure.. cuz my tests are getting darker..
 



Attached Files:







cd16 test cycle 2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo! You're getting so close, Rojo!!! C'mon, eggy! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. 

here are tonights tests.. :) just about there
 



Attached Files:







cd16 pm cycle 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, wow! Yeah, anytime now. C'mon eggy!


----------



## Duejan2012

Wow rojo i think any time it could be!!! Come on eggy!!

Spiffy: What a beautiful pic!! You deff are bigger this time around then last. But its a good thing you look GREAT:flower:

Haking you should deff post a recent pic of you cant wait to see!!! I bet you are soo happy to see your parents!! i know i am when they come visit me from texas lol. Its soo hard sometimes not having my family around. But i love dhs family tooxx

Harley: Jonathan is pretty much the same he just plays alot. Pushing chairs to climb on things. He has mastered the couch my dds bed and now is working on our lol. Hes alittle trouble maker! lol. He doesnt have much structure going on right now either. 

pie: sounds like a great weekend. I hope you have a blast. 

afm: Well tuesday night i got a call from my work to please come into work at 2 am until 230pm. They were desprate and well i got some night pay so that great! So i did go in at 2 am then worked my 6am to 630pm thursday and today. Im tired lol. Then on the night that i had to be to work at 2 am both my kids desided not to sleep. I have NO idea what on earth happend. Jonathan ALWAYs is sleep by 830 and Natalia will go around then too or sometimes when we go to lay down then she will lay down and sleep too. They didnt end up going to sleep until 11 so i didnt go until 11 30 and woke up at 130 uggg i was tired haha. Yesterday i started feeling some pain in my throat and today its my throat my head and my nose. I have a nasty cold i need to try to get over before sunday when i go back to work. 

Last night while i was sleeping. I woke up 3 times during the night not breathing. I am still very scared. Its like i woke up and sat up soo fast and just gasped for air. Like if you were swimming and you were out of breath and your hoping to make it to the top of the pool and when you do you breath so hard. IF that makes sense. 3 times this happend and my dh woke up each time as well worried. I dontk now what to think. :nope: im just worried about it. So if it happens tonight too i will be calling my doctor.

I also FINALLY told my work about me being pregnant!! My boss thought i was going to tell her i was quitting first lol boy was she happy when i told her i was pregnant. I am very glad i did because one of our residents has shingles and pregnant women should never be around people with that. There is another guy that has some skin problem going on that the doctors are not sure about so until we know what it is she ordered me to stay away. She said that if any of my co workers complain about taking care of theses people then have then take it up with her so thats good. 

Has for next baby i think i might wait alittle. I want to be able to spend some more time with my kids i have now. I dont know right now im kinda feeling guilty for jonathan for not going to be able to spend time with just him like i did with natalia. If that makes sense lol. but idk well have to see once the time comes i think we will for sure have 1 more to make 4.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I want to see that bump shot, too! :flower:

Duejan, sorry to hear about the crappy shifts and the cold. I always seem to get sick if I haven't been getting enough sleep. It's like my body uses up all my extra energy to stay alert and my immune system ends up going to crap. As for the breathing thing, I would probably talk to your doctor about that. It sounds scary.

Rojo, I think you'll get your positive tomorrow for sure! :thumbup:

And thanks, ladies, for the compliments. :blush: I'm hoping the bigger stomach means that I'm cooking a bigger baby, because it would be nice not to deal with another IUGR baby. I know with Alia I started getting comments towards the end of pregnancy about how small I looked, which I never paid attention to, but then when she was born so small, I realized that maybe there is something to be said for how "big" or "small" you look. :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

You look lovely spiffy! Hopefully it means baby bro will be a bit bigger and you won't have the worry of the IUGR :thumbup: I really must take some pics, I just keep forgetting :dohh: I do like my body pregnant as well so I should be taking some pics.

Ooh looking pretty damn good rojo! Make sure there's a welcome party in there for that egg :haha:

Duejan that's weird and worrying about the breathing thing :wacko: My FIL has that slightly, it's called sleep apnea I think. I would mention it to the doctor as well. God you must be shattered! All those late shifts and kids not sleeping, why does that always happen when you haven't managed to get to bed earlier? Typical!

Nice to know its not just me who struggles with activities. I'm just very conscious of him getting bored. We do go out a fair bit but we can't be out constantly. I think it'll be easier when he's older and we can go out in the garden and kick a ball around, or get some paints out or do baking. 

It's snowing here, yet again. It's spring and we've got more snow! Just fed up with it to be honest. Every Saturday I go spinning and training afterwards and DH tried to talk me into not going because of the snow but I really hate missing my sessions and the roads were fine really.


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks ladies luckily last night nothing happend with the breathing issue. Im still going to mention it to my doc next week as long as it doesnt happen agani then i will mention it sooner.

Spiffy i hope too that means the baby will be bigger this time around. So did they not catch that Alia was a IUGR baby on the ultrasound? I was curious i remember reading in third tri alof of people with IUGR babys and they were always measuring small and ultrasound confirmed it so im just curiouse lol xx

pie: Its snowing again here it started last night we have alot probablymore than we got all winter as well. my dh is working today so i guess today he gets to test out our new 
4x4 lol. i hope you go to your session. Its good to get out.

Im not feeling a whole lot better today but at least i slept ok last night. Jonathan again went to sleep at like 730 then woke up at like almost 10 wantng to play and not sleep. i was like omg here we go again but he kinda talked himself back to sleep yay! and didnt wake until 830 this morning


----------



## lilrojo

Def got my positive today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Duejan2012

oh rojo im soo happy. THis is the earliest you have oed right!?!I have hope!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo! Hooray for ovulation!!! And bring on the TWW!!!! :happydance:

Pie, we have more snow here, too, which ticks me off because it was finally starting to get warm, and I was able to take Alia for some walks. It's getting very old. :growlmad:

Duejan, they had no idea that Alia had IUGR until she was born, because my fundal height always measured spot on, so they never thought I needed another ultrasound after the 20 week one (she was measuring exactly for her due date at that point). This time, however, they've scheduled me for an ultrasound at 32 weeks to check for growth. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy was your little boy measuring spot on for due date as well?


----------



## HAKing

Just wanted to share with you girls! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/6C4A1145-CEE6-40A8-8133-5FDF7E4E910B-639-00000050F989288E_zpsf19dc141.jpg

And a bump picture too of course...DH took more artsy ones too but I'll post after he uploads them! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/0856D64B-45C5-406B-A37E-F0E048850B95-7633-000008619EF60F30_zps0af541f3.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

such a cute little bump :)


----------



## HAKing

Here are a few other pictures from today :) we had a lot of fun taking them and it really helped me bond with this little man too! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/3BA3B40F-ABD0-4502-A63C-1280E6D5C838-919-0000006B495A8237_zpsf2a2e9ce.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/55C4DCD3-9C3C-486C-80F4-C76892836CED-919-0000006B45276A81_zpsb2381484.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/803AC699-CAF1-4067-B754-484AB139A0D1-919-0000006B50541600_zpsf6016dd9.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray, rojo! Yay for the TWW! If you get pregnant now that would mean a Christmas baby, right? That's kind of exciting. 

HAKing, those pictures are lovely! You look great! Everyone's bump pictures are so great. You all are inspiring me to take more. Gotta get on that.

Spiffy, I hope your little man grows well. That's cool that you get another ultrasound, and I hope he measures spot on at 32 weeks. :)

Not a lot going on here. Jimmy's kicks are getting stronger, and Daniel can feel them from the outside now. So fun!

Oh, and did I mention I got a Snoogle recently? Used my birthday money from the in-laws to get it while on sale, and I'm so glad I did! My hips are thanking me big time!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, our boy was measuring a week ahead at the 20 week scan, so that's making me hopeful!

Haking, I LOVE your pictures! So cute! You make a good-looking preggo! :thumbup:

Harley, that's awesome that Daniel can feel Jimmy from the outside already. I *think* I can feel thumps from the outside, but it's hard to say whether it's just the internal thumps that I'm feeling. I tried getting DH to feel last night, but he said he couldn't feel anything. But he never felt Alia from the outside until 24 weeks (she just always went quiet when he put his hand on my stomach :dohh:).


----------



## lilrojo

Yep around there Harley.. a bit before though.. opks have gone negative again.. but will keep testing through the day to be sure.. you never know.. im assuming ff will confirm in a few days though that todays the day..

Here is my chart as of today
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Duejan2012

aww Haking what lovely pictures!!! You have such a lovley family. Sam is soo cute. And you look great! look at that bump!! Geez ladies i feel like nothing compared to all of you lol.

Rojo that would be kinda cool a christmas baby aww

Harley that is soo cool that you can feel jimmy from the outside. I cant wait to even start feelin kicks. Not sure what a snoogle is going to google after i am done typing here lol. 

Spiffy that is a great sign that your son will be a big baby!! So maybe yourright your carrying bigger sohopfully a bigger baby!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I was just saying that DH hadn't felt Liam kick yet, but last night he did! I swear, he must have gone through quite a growth spurt recently, because I was just feeling squirms, and then as of Friday I started to feel serious movement, like jerks and kicks, and when I had DH feel last night, Liam was doing acrobatics or something, because it wasn't just one thump that he felt, like with Alia for the first time. It was a whole bunch of kicks and wiggles. :flower:

Rojo, time will tell obviously, but I'm thinking you definitely O'd, which means you're in the countdown for testing now! :happydance:

Duejan, I had to Google a Snoogle, too. (Wow, that was fun to say! :haha:)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. yeah im pretty sure yesterday was o day.. as my temp spiked today.. so 2 days and I bet it will be confirmed.. 

here is my chart..

THEREFORE 1dpo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, Rojo! :happydance: What a lovely temp spike! No denying that! :winkwink:

Fingers crossed that the next two weeks fly by!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. but its not 2 weeks for me lol.. only 9-10 days.. as that's my lp.. hope using progesterone cream will help that out though.. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! i cant keep up with this thread!!! 

rojo- yay for o :D i bet that prog cream will work wonders

haking- loved those pics :cloud9:

i scheduled my kids on spring break this week so we are all relaxing right now when we would be doing school :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

True, Rojo, only a week and a half for you! However, I hope it's more like two weeks with the progesterone. :winkwink:

Blessed, it's good to hear from you! I'm glad you and your kiddos are enjoying some downtime with Spring Break. How nice to be able to decide when you want to do it! So I've been wondering, since Mason is pretty much the same age as Alia, what has he been up to? Is he walking yet?


----------



## Duejan2012

Rojo im soo happy to see that spike congrats on the tww well hopefull 2 weeks! I love seeing you chart keep updating us with it. I remember the first month i used ff with jonathan i was pregnant lol so i love seeing charts

Spiffy that is great that your dh got to feel Liam! i just cant wait omg i feel like im never going to feel this baby. 

Blessed: Im soo happy you are all on a break. Everyone needs that. Are there any plans you have or are you just going to relax at home?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

Your support has been amazing through all of this..


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- mason is standing real good when he is holding on to something. he started letting go a few times but not for long. no walking yet, although we started walking him while holding his hands a few days ago and he does good. maybe in the next few weeks he will start. he doesnt seem to be in a hurry lol. he does get real mad that he cant figure how to get things grom the floor after he pulls himself up to the couch or tv stand :haha:

dunejan- we dont have big plans. the kids want to go to chuck e cheese so we may do that friday. we bought a swing set that would have been nice to use this week, but we havent put it together since it keeps snowing! we also bought them an inflatable bounce house thing, but it has to be at least 55 degrees to use it so havent used that either. mostly will be just relaxing here. i have to catch up some grading and start looking for their school curriculum for next year, but mostly just hanging out :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia isn't walking either, but she's really good at cruising. I know she could stand without support if she wanted to, but she's too scared to let go right now. The funny thing is, she's a pro and stopping over to get things off the floor, but still can't pull herself up to standing. :dohh:

We had our one year check-up with the pediatrician today, and Alia is now at the 16th percentile for weight, which is much better than two weeks ago when she went in for her stomach virus. Sadly, she had to get some shots, though. I hate seeing her cry like that. :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol well mason pulls himself up to standing then when he decides he wants back down to crawl around he cries cuz he is too scared to let go and sit on his butt :lol:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:haha: Yeah, Alia can't get up or down on her own. Which means, if we sit her down on her butt, she can't go anywhere. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

im missing those days lol. it was nice sitting him with a pile of toys while i did the dishes. now i hear him fussing and have to sit him down. 2 seconds later he is pulling himself back up and deciding he wants to sit again so fussing again. it takes 3x as long for me to do something :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ooh, Spring break. Fun! Too bad it's snowing... But I'm sure you'll still find lots of fun things to do together, blessed!

Hooray for the TWW, rojo! Or, rather, the 9-10 day wait! :) I have a shorter LP as well (ranges anywhere from 8-12 days). Never really tried much to lengthen it. Took some B vitamins for a cycle, but I'm not sure it did much in that amount of time. Looking forward to more POAS in a little while!

Spiffy, I still can't believe our babies are only due 3 days apart! Seems so crazy still. They could be born on the same day, for Pete's sake! And that is wonderful that Liam was doing acrobatics for your DH. So cool. Do you feel him all over your belly? I mostly feel Jimmy down low or off to the sides (i.e. where there isn't placenta).

Lol @ "google snoogle." It is fun to say. I first heard about Snoogles on the Ellen Degeneres show. I miss daytime TV. Not long now, and I can watch Ellen and Let's Make a Deal and The Chew again! Ha! 

Here's a bump pic from today (22 weeks!). Daniel took it at the park for me tonight. Ozzy LOVED kicking the soccer ball around, going down the little slide and swinging on the swing. And playing with a big stick he found! It was so great.
 



Attached Files:







Jimmy 22 weeks_resized.jpg
File size: 112.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pielette

HAKing those pics are just gorgeous :cloud9: And I was looking at the one of your little man, he looks so like you! Lovely bump coming along there too :thumbup:

Yay for spring break blessed! :flower: That sounds very familiar about the fussing! Noah is practically running these days but he wants me with him almost constantly, so if I go off to do something he really hates it and fusses. Somehow miraculously he let me do a massive pile of ironing yesterday but I did cheat and put a film on for him. I rarely have the tv on but I thought if I don't I'm never going to get this massive pile finished! 

He's also started taking my hand and leading me to whatever he wants to play with when we're at groups, it's like he needs to make sure I don't escape :haha: Funnily enough another mum was telling me that her daughter was the same when she was pregnant again, which makes me wonder if Noah somehow does know, even though I don't think he's showing many signs of understanding what we're telling him.

Harley you're looking great! :thumbup: I'm taking Noah to the park this afternoon with a football and meeting one of his friends for a bit of a kick about, he's started kicking a football properly and finds it hilarious so going to let him run about and let off some steam. 

Great to see you're now in the 9-10 day wait rojo :haha: Bring on the poas!

That's so nice that your DH got to feel Liam spiffy! My DH is feeling lots of thumps from Milo now, he always seems to wait until I get into bed and lay down and then goes crazy wriggling about all over the place :cloud9: This morning when I got out of bed we both started laughing cos the bump was lopsided, looked like Milo had scooted over to the left hand side and curled up :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Bryce is walking everywhere now...and into everything.. lol

Lovely bump haking.. 

Bleed hope you all enjoy your week.. I bet they will love just not having to do school work.. :)

Spiffy I bet ALia will be walking in not time.. 

Hope everyone is well.. 

Temp is still up this am.. so im betting o will be confirmed.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope that O is confirmed in the next few days for you! :thumbup: Can't wait to see some POAS! 

Blessed, I hope that you enjoy spending time with your family on Spring Break! :thumbup: I bet it is nice to get to have all day with them. Hopefully it gets warm enough for them to play outside. 

Duejan, when do you get to go back to the doctors to see your bean again? Your gender scan is coming up too, isn't it? :flower:

Spiffy, Sam had a doctors appointment yesterday too with shots! :cry: Poor boy, he did better than last time but still cried. It so sad to see them upset! :nope: It sounds like Alia will be walking soon...then you're gonna be running all around the house chasing her! :haha: Also, so glad you're feeling Liam more now! :thumbup:

Harley, I love your bump! Soooo cute! :thumbup: Sounds like Ozzy had a fun time at the park. Does it love playing outside? Sam can't get enough of being outside and would probably stay out all day if I let him! :dohh:

Pie, that is funny that you say Sam looks like me because everyone says that he is my husband with blonde hair/blue eyes! :haha: I see a tiny bit of me in him and he is almost 100% my personality, good and bad! :blush: That is great that you're DH is feeling Milo lots now! I feel Ben a lot laying in bed at night but nothing from the outside yet I don't think, maybe in a few weeks! 

My parents are gone back home now, kinda sad to see them go since it was such a short trip but at least they will be out here for 2-3 weeks in August when Ben is born! :happydance: We did a lot of shopping for him this weekend too so now he has a good start of summer clothes :thumbup: 

Today is Sam's first day at the new daycare. DH told me when he dropped him off and walked away he cried...makes me so sad! :cry: I hope he learns to love it...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, your bump is adorable! That's great that you were able to take Ozzy to the park. I can't wait for some consistent warm weather so we can get outside more (of course until Alia walks on her own, it will have to be just walks in the stroller). As for feeling Liam, I used to just feel wiggles over my cervix and bladder, but it seems he's gone head down, because I've been getting some great kicks at the top of my uterus now. Nice to not have him dancing on my bladder anymore. :winkwink:

Pie, I have the same thing happen to me! I'll be laying on my back for a moment to feel my stomach, and it will be huge on one side and flat on the other, because Liam prefers my left side most of the time. Also, because of that, my belly button is always off-center. :lol:

Blessed, I told the pediatrician that Alia can't pull herself to standing yesterday, and she said, "Wow, I've never seen a baby that can cruise so well without being able to get on her feet!" :dohh: Oh Alia...our little freak of nature. :haha:

Haking, how did Sam do after his shots? I thought Alia was taking it really well until last night. She was up off and on all night long crying, and when I got her up to give her a bottle, she would cry whenever I touched or moved her legs. :( Also, I hope Sam takes to his new daycare and has a blast. :thumbup:

Rojo, only 7-8 days until testing! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks SPiffy.. I played with FF and entered high temps for tomorrow and got crosshairs.. so im betting I will get it confirmed lol..

My chart.. :)

If I do get my bfp I will due on my 6 year anniversary lol..dec 15th.. so we shall see.. but im excited.. cant wait to start testing.. April 2nd :)

Also starting my progesterone cream tonight.. :)
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, Sam did well afterwards overall...he was a tiny bit more fussy than normal though and super clingy always wanting to he held but nothing crazy. I did give him some Tylenol though for his teeth so it may have helped his legs too. 

He slept good last night, nothing out of the norm. Poor Alia, she might get a bruise if her legs were that sore to touch them. Sam got BAD bruises last time. It was horrible...I think it was because he moved when she stuck him. :shrug:

Spiffy, chart is looking good! :thumbup: a baby on your anniversary would be a nice present! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

lol I don't think spiffy's chart is looking good.. haha Haking


----------



## HAKing

lilrojo said:


> lol I don't think spiffy's chart is looking good.. haha Haking

Hahaha oops! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Its all good.. though I bet her chart would be :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:haha: Can you imagine if I was still keeping a chart after all this time?

Haking, I'll have to check Alia's legs when I change her diaper next and see if they looked bruised at all. She hasn't reacted too badly to having them touched, though, so I think it's probably passed. I know when I got my flu shot this season my arm was kind of sore (especially to sleep on), so I imagine it was probably similar for her.

Rojo, I sort of already looked up what your due date would be if you get your bfp, so I knew you would be due on Dec. 15th. :blush: When I say that we're almost just as excited about you getting your bfp as you are, I'm not joking! :winkwink: How cool to have a baby due on your anniversary, though! This baby is one day away from being due on DH's birthday, but I don't anticipate going overdue, or at least I hope I won't!


----------



## Harley Quinn

HAKing, Ozzy LOVES going outside. As soon as I walked in the door last night, he hopped up on the step and started banging on the door to go outside. Then he grabbed his shoes and brought them to us to put on. (Actually, he just loves wearing shoes in general, so that might not have had anything to do with going outside... LOL). 

He loves kicking a ball around or just walking down the sidwalk and back. He stops and waves at random things and cars driving by. It's pretty cute. And he points to every basketball hoop we pass by and wants to go play with it. Hard to explain that we can't just walk up to a stranger's house and play in their driveway!

Rojo, that would be cool to be due on your anniversary. And your chart looks great!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL spiffy that's funny that you looked up what my due date would be.. its nice to have ppl rooting for me :) I hope its my month!

Yeah I wouldn't be let to go to my due date or past it.. 

With Bryce I went at 38 weeks on the dot.. McKenna was 3 days early but that was before I had my miscarriages so dr said with Bryce I would make my due date.. so im assuming the same for the next time.. 

But it would be a cool due date.. im excited with my chart lol.. it has been fun charting :) and I know we covered our bases.. and I know I will get crosshairs tomorrow.. so I cant wait to know.. 7 more days :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Harley: what a beautiful bump!! i need to take a bump pic. I will maybe on my next day off although there is nothing to really show off lol. I sure am jelouse that you are having nice enough weather to go outside. Its soo cold and snowy here and if its not snowy its just soo windy.

haking: Im sorry your parents left. Its soo sad to see them leave i know i tear up everytime mine have to go back to texas.. Im happy to see that you got some new clothes!!! I bet that helped you bond with lo xx My next apointment is on thursday and my ultrasound will be 2 weeks from thursday on april 11th. Im soo exited. Natalia is convinced as well that the baby is another boy. She says she doesnt want a baby sister lol. The things kids say haha. And about the daycare dont worrie after a few days then he will stop crying. And just so you know he only probably crys for that first few moments when yall leave. Then he calms down and starts playing. I remember Natalia was the EXACT same way lol

pie: Thats great that your dh is feeling lo!! you may have posted but how is the house comeing. Did they take care of the apestos? 

Spiffy: Great news to hear Alia is back up to the 16 % for her weight!!! I know what you mean shots are just awful i think we acually take it worse then they do. Jonathan Only crys for the moment she is doing them and when i pic him up hes done lol. Im sorry Alia was have some reaction to them hopefully it wont last to long. 

Rojo: I totally agree with spiffy we are just as exited as you for the bfp!!! Cant wait till you start testing!! I dont know if ive ever knew your daughters name. McKenna is soo beautiful!!

As for me i felt lo move twice last night and once today!!!! im soo exited. Next week on the 1st we are going to glenwood springs to make up for my daughters birthday! My mil and fil are coming along as my sil and bil. S it will be lits of fun. Just 2 weeks until my ultrasound!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, that is a great due date! :thumbup: Sam was born on the 13th so maybe they would have the same due dates :winkwink: I can't wait for you to start testing and get your BFP!!! :happydance:

Spiffy, it would be fun for your DH and Liam to share a birthday. Very possible...:winkwink: We have a lot of August birthdays so I guess Ben could share a birthday with a lot of people potentially. I MAY decide for a c section though and then pick a date that no one's birthday is on :blush: My mom is pushing me for a c section, undecided still... :shrug:

Harley, that is funny about Ozzy going to get his shoes for you to put on to go outside. Sam knows that he needs shoes on for outside so as soon as they are on he RUNS :haha: to the door! Its kinda cute. 

Duejan, the sitter did text me a picture of Sam earlier and said that he is fitting in just fine :) I'm sure he is gonna do great just breaks my heart to see him upset even for a second. It sounds like that should be fun for your DD's birthday and yay for gender scan!!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear...hope you get your boy! Do you have a feeling either way?


----------



## Duejan2012

aww i know what you feel i would cry everytime i had to drop off natalia. Even though i knew she was just fine

i was feeling boy but i have that denial part of me kicking in. I really do think its another boy but i just dont wanna be disapointed if it is a girl. you know. This pregnancy is soo similar to Jonathans and my feeling is the same. Idk lol. Soon we will know!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, that's so exciting that your ultrasound is only two weeks away! I can't wait to hear what you're having! I personally think it will be a boy, based on the fact that there's a definite boy trend right now. I made a thread for all the March gender scans, and right now the tally is 21 girls, and 31 boys. Plus our thread here has produced nothing but boys!

Haking, I know what you mean about choosing a birthday for Benjamin that he won't have to share. My aunt only had two children and they were born on the same day, although 12 years apart. Then my brother was born two days before that, and so they would always have joint birthday parties for my two cousins and my brother. That's fine sometimes, but I think it's nicer to have a special day all to yourself.


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, Yes, I like the idea of having their own special day. I was kinda worried Sam would be born too close to Christmas and then get presents wrapped in Christmas paper. :dohh: We plan to make every effort we can to make his day special and not blend it into the holidays. :thumbup:

That is pretty funny that two children born on the same day, 12 years apart. :haha: What are the chances?! DH's birthday is the 3rd, my mom is 4th and so many others right around it so if I do chose a date and not go into labor first I was thinking the 9th. I wanna give him as much time to cook as possible. :haha:

Duejan, that is good you're not getting attached to either gender so you don't get disappointed. I made that mistake but I'm actually really happy now to have 2 boys so close in age. :thumbup: I've already started "planning" #3 :blush: DH keeps saying you gotta pop out this one first before you can have another! :haha: We will most likely plan a small age gap again though. But I might be crazy for considering it... :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

Haking: I totally agree with you about the special day. When jonathan was born there were so many january birthdays. Mines the 5th my Sil the 12 another person on my dhs family the 15 then the 20 two on the 24 the 26 and the 30. I got a sweep at 38+6 weeks with jonathan and went into labor that day thank goodness because he was born 1 day before my SIL. I love my SIL but i NEVER would want them to share a birthday lol. WIth my being due iin sept this time. My lo will be the first of the family! So that is very exiting it can choose its own day to come and i wont be so nervouse lol. My dh want it to come in sept because thats the month of his independence in mexico lol. 

That great that you are planning number three soon after this lo. I think we will wait a while before having anymore. I want one more for sure but maybe like 6 years down the road haha. I find it getting difficult with my 4 year old. And 1 year old. OMG jonathan just feeds off of Natalia and makes him throw these little fits about nothing ha. So we will see what happens when this baby makes its appearance. 

Spiffy: I really hope your right lol. But like i said i was always the one who has the opposite sex of what everyone else was having lol. When pg with dd she was the only girl out of like 6 of my friends who where pregnant. One of my friend was told girl at 20 week scan but had a boy...


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, guess you'll find out soon enough if baby is a boy or girl! :thumbup: 

I am slightly scared to have 2 under 2 but I think it will be fine...I'm a super multi-tasker LOL :haha: and can usually manage anything and actually prefer to have some stress so I think it will be good. 

Though, since we are planning #3 we are gonna plan to live at in-laws till March next year so we can afford a really big house and have nearly 0 bills because 3 will be expensive most likely with daycare. Do you take yours to daycare? If so, do you mind me asking how much you pay?


----------



## Duejan2012

i do take mine to daycare. We have to pay $30 per child so right now its $60 a day $180 a week cuz they only go 3 days a week about $720 a month. Thats just with two kids.( thats more then my rent) Its crazy!!!! You know we only live in a 2 bedroom house. We are currently looking for a 3 bed house. Im HOPEING that we find one before this lo is born. Other wise we will be getting bunk beds and a crib in the kids room......


----------



## HAKing

Oh dear...I didn't realize you had a 2 bedroom house. I hope you find something soon. How do your DD and DS do sharing a room? We might have to temporarily put Sam and Ben in the same room though I'd like to avoid that at all costs. I feel like I would have two babies up in the middle of the night that way. :wacko:

We are about the same for daycare. It is $30 a day and for a second child it would be $27. I work 4 days though so it adds up but still not worth it for me to stay home. Maybe once we move I may drop to 3 days a week, sure would be nice.


----------



## Duejan2012

My kids absolutly LOVE sharing a room. But there is a bigger age gap between them. In the morning when jonathan wakes up my daughter puts toys in his cribs and climbs in and plays for him so we can rest alittle longer! My daughter acually started sleeping better once they were put in the same room. and jonathan too he loves it. You know i never IMAGINED getting pregnant so fast after kinda stopping my birthcontrol. Like i said it took us a while to concieve my other two So the fact the i concieved just two weeks off birthcontrol this time really threw us for a loop. I remember saying that if we didnt get pregnant by the time jonathan was two then we would really start ttc instead of ntnp lol. So i thought i would have more time to look for a bigger house. As soon as we can find a bigger house if this lo is a boy jonathan and this one will go in together ( when jonathan gets older) And if its a girl it will just stay with natalia until she gets old enough to need her own privacy. Hopefully by that time i will be a nurse and able to afford a 4 bed house lol


----------



## HAKing

That's cute they play together in the mornings. It sounds like they get along great! :thumbup: Are you going to school right now for nursing?


----------



## Duejan2012

Im waiting for a scholorship that im trying to get. Im already signed up for nursing school but there is a long wait. I am going to be working on my pre recks though so soon i will start


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, That's exciting! I have no desire to go back to school! :haha: I actually love my job now so there is really no need for me to anyway! 

DH just picked up Sam and they said that he did great! :happydance: They said that he napped in the same room with another kid and did fine which I was worried about and made friends though he needs to get used to not following around the adult so much. He never really has been around so many kids so I'm sure it was weird for him but I'm super happy to hear he did well! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Im back in school doing pre reqs.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

really rojo for nursing? Or something else.

Haking what do you do again? That is great that sam had a great first day. How many kids are at his day care? Im thinking of starting Natalia in preschool and finding another day care for jonatha. THey are the only two kids in the day care so Natalia get NO interaction with other children. I think that is why she is soo shy. But i know once she gets the confidence then she opens up and starts talking and playing. Im just kinda nervouse to change because all the other daycares seem to have sooo many rules. Like if my kids wont be attending one day but they were suppose to be then i still have to pay. Right now if they arent going then we dont have to pay if that makes sense.


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I manager a dog pet resort. It's basically boarding/daycare for dogs. I work for my best friend so basically I'm set and would never leave unless I am a SAHM. I actually left in August 2011 before Sam was born because we moved out of state but moved back a year later and I came back. It's also a really fun job if you love dogs and people. 

I do understand the whole paying when you don't come thing. My daycare does that and DH thinks it is stupid and so do I but I feel most places are this way so I can't really avoid it so it is what it is. At Sam's daycare there are 14 kids...I think. Majority are 2+ but she has 4 kids including Sam that are under 2 so they will all "grow up" together. I do like that there are a lot of kids too so he gets the social interaction he needs. When he is 3 I plan to start him in monesorty school though. 

Are there only 2 kids in their daycare including Jonathan and Natalia? Or them plus 2?


----------



## lilrojo

:happydance:crosshairs:happydance:

3dpo :)
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Rojo!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

What day do you plan to test?


----------



## lilrojo

Haking your son is due on my Birthday.. :)

and I plan to test April 2nd.. so 6 days to start testing lol :)


----------



## HAKing

I hope the next 6 days fly by!!! 

That's neat he is due on your birthday...we have so many August birthdays inour family I pray he gets his own special day and doesn't have to share a birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Haking.. I think it will go fast but then again not lol.. but im already 3dpo.. so almost there.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, sorry to burst your bubble, Haking, but if you have Ben on August 9th, he's going to have to share a birthday with me! :haha:

Yay, Rojo for confirmed O! :happydance: I know a short lp isn't great, but it sure does make the wait until testing more bearable. :winkwink: I really am curious to see if the progesterone lengthens your lp this cycle, though.

Duejan and Haking, one of the reasons I became a SAHM was that daycare costs would pretty much nix my paycheck. However, we had decided that we wanted me to be at home with our kids, even if it meant less money coming in. So in a way, it's kind of nice to know that we're not "losing" money by having me not work, anyway. (I'm a teacher by the way, but teaching jobs are so scarce here that I was an instructional aide instead, which means I was paid even less than a classroom teacher :dohh:).

Well, Alia had a better night last night, which is crazy, seeing as she ate so little before bed. I thought for sure that she'd be up to eat multiple times, but she lasted until 4:30 before needing a bottle. :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

So many August birthdays!!! :dohh: :haha: 

Spiffy, I'm glad that Alia had a better night and that the shots longer seem to be affecting her! :thumbup:

I was a SAHM until Sam turned almost 9 months and then went back to work. It makes better financial sense for me to work though as I'm paid pretty well so even with paying daycare we still come out in the green! :thumbup: Though I may drop down to 3 days a week in a year or so, maybe. 

I do know that teaching jobs are hard to come by. My brother is going to school for teaching and I keep saying he is gonna have a hard time finding a job...he is fluent in Spanish though so I keep teasing he will need to move to California to find a job! :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Speaking Spanish will definitely help him find a teaching job. If California's a no-go, Arizona would be a good bet! You know it's funny, though, because when I first chose to become a teacher, I thought, "Well, there's a job that will always be in demand!" However, I wasn't able to foresee the crazy amount of teacher lay-offs that happened a few years back. The job market still hasn't recovered from that, unfortunately. But I also chose to become a teacher because I knew that it was a skill I could use as a SAHM as well. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy..


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I saw this and thought of you! :flower:

https://www.zazzle.com/big_sister_t_shirt-235137255198803693


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, Haking, that's perfect! Too bad I don't have a spare $20 sitting around... :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

Haking: nope its only my kids at the daycare. So my kids are the two. OMG but i am sure i will be switching hopefully in the next two week and we will be able to put natalia into preschool. I really hope things work out.

Spiffy: thats great that your a teacher! Alia will be very smart im sure!!!

Rojo: IM soo happy o was confirmed. Dont worried the time will fly fast im sure. I cant wait to see those test.

afm i had my ob app today and was measuring 23 weeks...... The babys heartbeat was 140 and we confirmed my ultrasound for april 11th at 130 YAY!!! i cant wait. I was contacted today by an old middleschool friend and found out last year she gave birth to her first son at 23 weeks and second at 20. They still called it a miscarrage. After going through labor and all. I didnt even have words for her... Not much else going on. Kinda quiet today onhere lol


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, wow 23 weeks?! Are they concerned that you're measuring 6 weeks ahead already? Is there a chance you are further along than they originally thought? 

I hope you can get Natalia into preschool and maybe find a different daycare for Jonathan that has more kids! 

That is so sad about your friend! I couldn't imagine, do they know why she delivered so early for both? 

Not much going on with us. Just busy with work for the holiday weekend. I'm so glad tomorrow is Friday and can relax. Sam is still loving his daycare and is exhausted by 7:30. Kinda sad because I don't see as much after work.


----------



## Duejan2012

Haking: He is too too worried as i did measure big with Jonathan. BUt like my ultrasound is in two weeks he just said he will check the size of the baby fluid around the baby. See how many babies. So well see. Im exited though. I really hope that we can get natalia into preschool and jonathan another daycare. Im having to call in sick tomorrow because my daycare lady is working at her "other job" tomorrow. OMG i was sooo mad!!! 

It is very sad to hear about my friend. Im very sad for her. You know they just said her body sends her into preterm labor. She has a 3 year old daughter who made it to 32 weeks so she is now happy and healthy but her other two you know they didnt even give her a birth certificate or death certificate. I cant imagine what she had been through. She is soo scared to try for another one because if something happens again. She said she might try to adopt when they are alittle more settled. Poor thing. We were best friends from 4th til 10th grade. When i moved to texas we kinda lost contact. I just didnt even know what to tell her really you know here i am with my daughter my son and pregnant with my third. What can you say to someone who tells you that you know?

Im soo happy sam still like his daycare. That is a good sign he is soo tired. That means hes playing very welll and alot lol. I know what you mean about not seeing them after work. I get out at 630pm i get home feed the kids shower them and they are in bed. I forgot to say that i think i would LOVE your job lol that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## HAKing

That totally sucks you gotta call in and miss work because your sitter is working another job. I'd be switching ASAP!!! My daycare lady closes on holidays but luckily DH is off those holidays or we do have back up. Does she even give you advance notice??

OMG your poor friend! That is terrible. I hope they are able to adopt a second baby! That would be tough to go through. 

I like my days off with Sam because we do a lot but the days I work are hard not seeing him. Poor DH is kinda nervous about it just being him with the boys alone for a bit till I get off work. He will do fantastic though. :) 

I do love my job though there are stressful days just like any other job, ya know!

Wouldn't that be crazy if there were twins in there?! Haha


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone.. temps are still up so hopefully they stay that way..

My chart
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Looking really good, Rojo!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, is this your first month temping? If not, when do you typically start seeing your temps go down?

Duejan, that's so terrible that your friend has had to go through that, and not once, but twice! I can't even imagine. I know that they don't start classifying it as a stillbirth until 24 weeks because that's when the baby could have been viable outside the womb, but that would be so hard not to even have a birth or death certificate, when you've gotten that far into your pregnancy, found out the gender, and have been feeling movements from your baby. I really hope she gets a second child.

As for your sitter, that's absolute crap! :shock: She should watch your kids for free the next day to help make up for that. I used to do daycare for a baby boy, and I know I would have done that!

Haking, I'm glad that Sam is enjoying his new daycare. :flower:

As for me, I'm kind of ticked off this morning. My BIL went camping last night but forgot to turn off his alarm clock, so this morning it went off and woke Alia up before she was ready to be awake, and so now she's super fussy and tired. Sometimes I really wish we weren't living with the in-laws. I can't even count the number of times that they've woken Alia up from naps or too early in the morning. I just feel like if we were living on our own, I would feel like I had more control over things. It doesn't help that pregnancy hormones make me irrationally mad about stuff like this, too. :growlmad:


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy this is my first month :) but af usually starts at 9dpo.. so not sure what to expect


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy you would think they would do that but i bet you that they wont. I was soo mad she didnt even tell me. Yesterday i just texted her to remind her the kids are coming and then she text and said oh im sorry im not available tomorrow i have to work at my other job!!!!!! OMG i am soo mad! SO no if i didnt text her i would have went to drop my kids off and no one would have been home.

Im sorry that your bils alarm woke up Alia that sucks when they get woken up too soon. Im sure you cant wait to get your own house!

Rojo: This is soo exiting. My question is the same as spiffys did you temp before now?

Haking: Im sure your DH will be just fine with the two of them. My dh was a nervouse reck when i first left both of them with him. I cant imagine how he will act with this one. lol I am switchin day care hopefully soon. I just saw there is a place exepting infants so im hoping she will take my son at least and i can get my daughter into preschool. And well when this lo is born we will have to go from there. idk $90 a day for daycare is alot!!

Afm today i will be cleaning the house before we go to glenwood next week.I will also be calling that daycare to try to set something up. I set up my kids easter baskets! So im very exited this year because in the past natalia never really understood christmas easter. Well she had a blast at christmas when to talk to santa and all the good stuff! im soo exited for easter this year.


----------



## Duejan2012

rojo you posted before i read it! How many dpo are you now? I hope that temp stays up!!!


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I hope you can get into that daycare too! Some places give a discount for second and third child. I'd ask just to see if they would work with you because $90 a day is a lot! How many days a week do they go to daycare? 

Spiffy, I totally understand the frustration of living with in-laws!!! It sucks sometimes. How long do you guys plan to live there? DH and I plan to stay at his parents till March next year! Yuck!!! But that's the only way we can pay off stuff and get into a decent house to have room for 3 babies. I'm excited but at the same time I hope I can hang for the next 11 months! :wacko:

Rojo, I hope your temps stay up! Only 4 days till test day!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, we're living with them until January because we need to pay off debt so that we can buy another place. We already own a fourplex, so we lived in it for a year, but then moved here so that we can rent out the unit we were in and make some money, although we're going to have to evict one of our tenants now because she hasn't paid in two months, so there goes the extra cash we were counting on. When we leave here, the goal is to buy a duplex and live in half of it and rent out the other side, because DH wants to make it so that our own house payment is always covered by rental income. It's a great concept, but unfortunately, it involves moving a lot. I told him that we have to buy our permanent home by the time Alia is in first grade so that she can have some stability and not have to switch school all the time like I did growing up. So only 5 more years of constant moving around! :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, yikes that sucks having to evict them and lose the money. We have a house in KY that we bought before moving back to California and we rent it out and make a few hundred on it a month so it helps. But we do have some debt from moving that we want to get rid of and since we did decide to have a third we want a big enough house for them. 

I often wish we had our own place and am tempted to move but I know I won't be happy if we do and we would be pretty poor renting and throwing away money!


----------



## Duejan2012

haking they will have to go 3 to 4 days a week. The bad thing about that is some of those days are weekends and they dont opperate on weekends. So now im all confused again. I wish i could just be a sahm and not worrie about working and daycare...but i cant 

spiffy that does suck having to evict those people. That cant be any fun at all. I hope you find a good tennant that will pay you rent.I hate that i have to rent and just throw away that money but right now with my dh in school we have no choice until he finds a agreat job


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. We're not looking forward to having to evict her. Her husband lost his job last year, and so we tried to be lenient with them (accepting payment late, so long as we got it eventually), and then her husband left her, so we continued to go easy on her, and told ourselves that as long as we got the payments for one month by the end of the next month, we'd let her stay. But now it's gotten to the point where she still has money from January that she hasn't paid, and she won't answer phone calls or texts from us. So we posted a 3 day notice of eviction on her door a couple days ago. I really hate having to be a landlord, and am glad that my DH does most of it.

Duejan, I hope you can find a daycare solution for your kids. Oh, and I was just wondering, what part of Colorado are you in? One of my best friends just moved to Miliken, so I was wondering if that's anywhere near where you live.


----------



## HAKing

Hmm...is there any family that could watch your kids on the weekends to help save money? I do totally understand your frustration with working and having to deal with daycare. Some days when I'm super frustrated I just wish I didn't have to work but for now I do. Does your DH work weekends too? Or is he only going to school full time?


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, it does suck being a landlord sometimes because your torn between doing what is right and fair and then your feelings of not wanting to totally screw the person either. We hired a company to manage our rental and it's got it's pros and cons.


----------



## lilrojo

Im 5dpo


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffy: Milkikin is kinda far like a hour and a half at least. i live where the rocky mountain national park is. In estes park. Its beautiful up here but kinda isolated. we dont have a nicu until if something is wrong during birth or with baby they are helicopted over to another hospital. its sscary to think of that sometimes.

Haking: No my dh works full time goes to school part time. So he does work weekends almost every weekend. It really suck i get soo upset but at my job its required to work at least every other weekend.


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, sorry I've been missing again, wow lots to catch up on!

Spiffy that sucks about having to deal with tenants like that. I like the idea of having property to rent out because I think it's a good investment, but I also don't like the thought of having to deal with people who don't pay or mess up your place or whatever. Think if we ever did it we'd have to get a company to deal with it, although of course that means you have to give them money too :dohh:

Sorry to hear you're having childcare issues duejan :nope: I'm very aware of how lucky I am to be able to be a SAHM, for a lot of people it seems like the difference financially between working and not working is so small, and others it's just not an option to stay off work. Having said that loads of people love their jobs! I was just never one of them :haha:

Speaking of work, I've been thinking about what I do when the kids start going to school. I was a teacher but literally only did that because I fell into it. I had no idea what to do. I have no intention of going back to it but an idea seems to have taken root in my head... I'm wondering about retraining as a midwife :blush: Pregnancy and childbirth absolutely fascinate me and I've learned so much because I can't seem to stop wanting to know more about it. The thing is it just means spending money on the course and it will take three years. I'll have to see.

Rojo good luck for the next few days!

We're having a nice but busy Easter weekend. Yesterday we had a friend of DH's from work come up for the day, he adores kids and wanted to see Noah and it was lovely. Noah doesn't usually allow people he doesn't know very well to hold him or anything but by the end of the day he allowed him to carry him in to his bedroom for bed. Very cute!

This afternoon we're going bed shopping :happydance: Our bed is making me so uncomfortable and achey, I'm sleeping so badly and it never did much for DH and his back either, so we're going to go get a super duper memory foam one. Woohoo!


----------



## lilrojo

Pie we got a new bed I told dh I was not going to be pregnant on that bed again lol so we upgraded to a king

I'm a Sahm too and in college for ultrasonography :) for when my kids have lives 

6dpo temps still up Fxed


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, you're getting so close to testing time! Fingers crossed that your temps stay up and you get that bfp! :thumbup:

Pie, I think it's funny how similar we are. I also was never one of those people who liked working, and know that I'm super lucky to be a SAHM. The other thing is, I've even thought it would be really cool to go into Obstetrics/Midwifery because pregnancy totally fascinates me. I swear, I could almost go pass an exam and become one without taking courses because I've spent the last two years looking up everything and anything to do with pregnancy. I get excited when I get to talk about it with people who are interested. The only thing is, I'm not sure I could handle the pressure of the actual delivery, because having the life of that newborn baby in my hands, and all the what-ifs, would make me nervous.

As for me, it looks like we won't have to evict our tenant quite yet. She texted last minute and told us she has a check for us, so I guess she'll be there for another month, and then we'll see what happens then. If we're going to have to evict her, I hope we can do it before Liam is born, because I don't want that extra stress on top of handling a newborn baby.

So in my church we don't have a pastor/preacher who gives the sermons every Sunday. Instead, different members of the church are given topics and asked to speak in our meeting. So generally, I have to speak once a year, since there are enough members that it's spread out well, but me and DH got asked to speak tomorrow in church. So essentially, we're giving the Easter sermon! No pressure, right? :haha::dohh:


----------



## Pielette

How funny spiffy, we are really similar! I asked DH if he thought I'd make a good midwife. He said he thought I'd make a brilliant midwife but would be concerned how I would cope with the sad outcomes. Which is something to consider, I am a very emotional person. 

I was however watching One Born Every Minute the other day and they had a very sad story of a little boy who died six days after birth, and a midwife was saying that as much as it is incredible to be part of the good times, it's also a privilege and an honour to help families through the tough times. I hope that if I did go into midwifery, I would be able to look at it like that. I'll have a good think about it :flower:

Heehee spiffy, no that's no pressure at all on you and your DH :haha: Fingers crossed all goes well! 

Ah rojo, great minds think alike! We've successfully bought a new bed, it was so so comfortable and I could have fallen asleep on it in the store. Unfortunately it takes around 4 weeks to deliver, but it's nice to know its on it's way.


----------



## Duejan2012

haha spiffy and pie you know what. That is my goal to one day go into midwifery. I love that because you are there through the pregnancy and birth. I was thinking of a labor and deliver nurse but this seems even better. I too watch every birthing show there is out there. If someone asked me about pregnancy i never stop talking lol. I know what you meanabout the sad moment but im sure its more happy moments then sad. 

Spiffy i am happy to hear you dont have to kick out your tennant. Hopefully the rent will show and she isnt just talking. And good luck talking at church im sure you will do just fine!!!

Pie: That bed sounds AMAZING lol im always waking up latly. I hope soon we can get a new bed lol. Im glad you are having a great weekend. I hope it continues to be a great weekend!!

Rojo: That is a great sign of you temp staying up fingures crossed they stay up!


----------



## Duejan2012

Happy Easter everyone!!! i hope its a great day for everyone. We had a great time. Natalia found 16 eggs within 15 min or so. I think i put them to easy for her lol. But she loved it. Last night we decorated them and layed them out for the easter bunny. She went to sleep and at like 5 am she comes in and says wheres my eggs mommy did the bunny come. I told her to go back to sleep and we will see in a little while. She woke up and ran out saw her basket and saw her eggs where not where she left them. It was just soo cute lol. Jonathan too found a couple of them. Well everyone happy easter i wanted to post my 17 week tiny little bump lol I just dont understand how im measuring big when i feel half the size of all you ladys lol

[IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/034_zpsdd2e4412.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, cute little bump! I think the size of the bump doesn't have much to do with as much of where your uterus is measuring at. Though I could be wrong. :shrug:

That's cute that your kids had fun doing the egg hunt. We are doing one with our family soon. 

Spiffy and Pie, that's neat you want to be a midwife. I love babies but not sure I would be able to handle the scary stuff. 

Rojo, can't wait to see some tests in a few days!!! :happydance:

AFM, nothing too exciting. Having Easter with the in-laws and BIL and SIL. Not the most exciting thing since I really don't like my SIL. It's always awkward trying to pretend to be nice! :dohh:

I really hope that Sam likes doing the egg hunt, I'll have to post some pictures! :)


----------



## Duejan2012

i think your right cuz when i lay down the top of my uterus is above my belly button maybe about two inches. 

I hope that you have a great Easter! I think sam will love it. i know jonathan did

afm i forgot to tell you ladies im leaving in the morning to gleenwood springs! I wont be back until thursday. Not sure if i will bring my computer to get on. Well see. though. I will be watching for updates ladies. Rojo i hope i see some test when i get back! And i will try to take lots of pics and send them to you ladies!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Easter everyone.. 

7dpo for me.. will start testing in 2 days.. at 9dpo.. temps are still up.. so I hope they continue to stay that way.. 

Duejan hope you have a great time.. 

Were doing our egg hunt soon too.. im sure sam will love it.. :) and I hope Bryce does too.. not that he will get to eat much..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Easter ladies! My talk in church went well, although I misjudged the time, so I ended up speaking for about 17 minutes and poor DH had to condense his talk down to about 4 minutes to compensate. :dohh:

We actually did an Easter egg hunt last weekend, but Alia liked stooping over to pick up the eggs, although we had to help her walk over to them. Her favorite part was playing with the empty plastic eggs. :flower:

Duejan, your little bump is cute! I don't really know why some people look bigger or smaller than they should based on the size if their uterus. With how big I look, you'd think I was at least a month further along. :shrug: I hope you have a great time in Glenwood Springs! I look forward to seeing some pictures! :)

Haking and Rojo, I hope your kiddos enjoy their Easter egg hunts! :thumbup:

And Rojo, I'm so excited for Tuesday! Bring on the bfp!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, Alia looks so cute playing with her plastic eggs! Sam loved the hunt and then eating what was inside. My MIL filled his with goldfish, graham crackers and gummy snacks. It was perfect for him. The dogs even helped him eat what he dropped! :haha:

Duejan, I hope you have a good time in Glenwood Springs! And look forward to some pictures! :thumbup:

Rojo, I hope your kids enjoyed their egg hunt! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

They def did though Bryce did not seem to care too much.. he walked around.. McKenna had a blast and so did everyone else.. 

Im nervous to test.. I don't want anymore bfns.. time will tell.. if my temps stays up then I will remain hopeful


----------



## HAKing

I think if your temps stay up then that is a good sign! I never temped before but I think it's looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Haking I haven't either... but if they fall below coverline af usually will show that day or the day after if you close to af time.. so Im hoping Tuesday I have a nice high temp yet


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking and Rojo, I'm glad your kids enjoyed their Easter egg hunts. :flower:

Rojo, I'm hopeful for you this month!

Okay, I have a question for your ladies. What is the longest stretch of active time you've experienced from your babies? Because Liam has been awake and moving around for nearly 6 hours now, and most of the movements are strong enough to see from the outside. With Alia, her awake times never seemed to last for more than a half an hour at any given time. I'm starting to wonder if he's okay in there, which is odd, since usually movement is what reassures us that our babies _are_ okay. :dohh:


----------



## lalila0007

Good afternoon ladies! I'm glad to hear of all the happy Easter times. 

Rojo - just one more day for you!! 

Spiffy - I remember once with Lilli, she was active for a good 10 hours. It was exhausting. She was super active most of the time then and hasn't changed any since being born. She even kicks and squirms and "talks" in her sleep.


----------



## lilrojo

Here is my most recent pic of my chart..
 



Attached Files:







ch.png
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Lalila! How are you doing?

Looking good, Rojo! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, have you tested????????


----------



## lilrojo

well safe to say:

im pregnant!!! bfp :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo positive.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I knew it! I just knew that this month was going to be your lucky month! 

Sending lots of sticky dust your way, Rojo! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy I got a line last night but wanted it confirmed with frer.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, if there's a line on a Frer, you know you're preggo. :thumbup: So will you keep taking the progesterone? I wonder if taking it during your TWW helped make the difference this month. Also, I can't wait for you to have an ultrasound so you can find out whether you're one of the lucky Clomid users who ends up with twinnies. :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

yeah I will keep using it.. and dr will prescribe it too.. so I will do that prob instead.. :)

im scared of the twins


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it's only a 10% increase in risk for twins, right? But I know what you mean. It would be awesome in some ways, and totally scary in other ways!

I'm so glad I got to move you in my signature! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Yay Rojo!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I knew this month would be your month. So happy for you! :flower:


----------



## lalila0007

Rojo!!! So happy for you!! Yay!


----------



## lalila0007

I have exciting news too (though not as exciting as a BFP!) :) Lilli started walking last night! It's too cute <3


----------



## lilrojo

Yay that's pretty damn exciting laila :)


----------



## lilrojo

wanted to show the difference between frer and ics its amazing :)
 



Attached Files:







diff between tests.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lalila0007

rojo - i'm so loving that line!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I think I have had like 4 or 5 ppl say twins..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lalila, that's so exciting about Lilli learning to walk! Alia has the balance and coordination to do it, but she's too scared to try. :dohh:

Rojo, that's a great line for 9 dpo! I think if I had tested with a Frer at 9 dpo, it would have looked like that. I seriously thought I might have twins because my lines were darker than other people's for how early I was. So if you're looking for reassurance that it's _not_ twins, just take hope from my similar test line, since obviously I'm only having one :winkwink:

Here's my 10 dpo Frer:
 



Attached Files:







11-12-12 (10dpo).jpg
File size: 78.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Lol thanks spiffy.. Im hopefull for only one to be honest.. but I would be blessed if it were two.. I think the clomid is the only worrying thing for me.. and a friend of mine had twins she posted her 9dpo test and i was super light


----------



## lalila0007

Hi Ladies - I just wanted to let you know that hubby and I have decided we're not going to actively TTC. I'm torn about this but I think it's best for our family for now. I'm not going back on BC..EVER, so I'll always be NTNP and if it happens, awesome. 

I am the breadwinner in our family and I've had a tough time, emotionally, dealing with separation anxiety from Lilli and having to work 40+ hours a week. Also, we are comfortable financially right now and I know that having another baby right away will create a financial struggle. OH and I both grew up very poor and we don't want our children to have to worry about money or food or a place to live like we did. 

I am so torn because I do want another baby so very much. Perhaps things will ease up after a while and we'll change our minds but...for right now.....we got a puppy. ;)


----------



## HAKing

Lalila, sorry to hear you're no longer TTC but only you and DH know what is best for you're family and when the time will be right. TTC is very stressful in itself, let alone working 40+ hours a week and looking after a toddler. It will happen when the time is right. :hugs:

I did see that Lilli is walking now...that is super exciting!!! :thumbup: Soon enough, she will be running around the house! :haha:

Rojo, your line does look dark for 9dpo, could be twins... :winkwink: When do you go back to the doctors? 

How is everyone doing?? 

Nothing too exciting with me, just working and Sam has been keeping me busy. He is still loving his new daycare and I'm so thrilled...wish we switched months ago!


----------



## lilrojo

Haking I go today for betas.. and to start my progesterone from the drs.. lol :) then again on Friday.. 

got this yesterday thought I would share..
 



Attached Files:







Digi confirmation April 2nd.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

Forgot to say sorry laila but I agree with haking you and your dh know what is best and it will happen in perfect timing :) and a puppy yay what kind, pics :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lalila, I'm sorry to hear about TTC being put on hold, but you are still NTNP, so maybe it will just happen when it's meant to happen. I do hope Lilli gets a sibling someday, but I understand that your circumstances make it hard right now. DH and I don't really know how we're going to afford the amount of kids we want, but so far God has blessed us. When we were pregnant with Alia, we found our fourplex, which gave us just enough rental income for me to quit and be a SAHM, and then when we got pregnant with Liam, my DH got a promotion at work that made it possible for us to afford another baby. I guess we'll just keep praying and asking God to make it possible for us to have more kids as they come. :flower:

Rojo, that's always so exciting when you can see the word "pregnant" on a digi! I can't wait to hear what your betas are. :)

Haking, glad to gear that things are still going great with Sam's daycare. I bet that's such a relief! How have things been with your SIL since you switched?

As for me, I had a terrible night last night, and I can't even blame it on Alia! I went to bed at 9pm, but it took me until after 11pm to fall asleep, and then I kept waking up throughout the night and having a hard time getting back to sleep. What made it worse, is that the whole time I was just feeling so frustrated at my stupid body for not sleeping when I needed it so bad. I even had dreams about laying in bed trying to fall asleep. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, so sorry about the bad night. I have those sometimes too, and its horrible because I keep thinking "if I fall asleep now, I'll be good with X amount of hours of sleep..." then I look again a half hour later...:dohh: Maybe you have a lot on your mind keeping you awake? :shrug: That seems to always do it for me. 

As for how things are with my SIL...very awkward! I really don't like her. She came over on Sunday for Easter which to say the least was awkward for me. She did announce that she is pregnant which I already heard but now it is "official" and I can't say that I'm super excited for her because she can't handle the 5 year old she has now! :nope: Maybe I'll come around but I've never really been super fond of her and after having her do a horrible job watching Sam it confirms it that I really don't like her for good reason. Sorry for the ramble...its just very frustrating for me since I'm basically stuck with her for life. :dohh: 

Lallia, I forgot to ask too...what kind of puppy?!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, it's unfortunate that you can pick your friends but not your family. I'm pretty lucky in that I get along fine with my two SIL's and my BIL (I had a psycho SIL, but my brother and her got a divorce recently to all of our relief). I hope that things get less awkward with your SIL, and hopefully maybe she'll get easier to be around. If not, then hopefully you can just avoid her as much as possible! :haha:

As for why I slept so badly, who knows. I did have another dream that I was having twins (I'm blaming that on the conversation with Rojo yesterday :winkwink:) and I also had a dream that Liam's heart stopped beating, which was very sad, but I think that happened because I was telling DH yesterday about V-day being on Friday for me, and how if anything happened before that point, doctors would do nothing to try and save him.

Lalila, I'd like to see pictures of your puppy, too!


----------



## lalila0007

Thanks for the support. I uploaded pictures of our puppy. Her name is Maize and she's a Huskey/Australian Shepherd mix. 

Talking about God providing - I have just started a Mary Kay beauty consultant business after lots of prayer, talking, listening and research. Some of these women's stories are amazing and they are able to do this as their full time/pay all the bills job! I really hope it works out that well for me too. I would then be able to work from home, make as much or more in only half the time and stay with Lilli. That would make me the happiest mommy in the world! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Maize1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









Maize3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Thanks, Spiffy! That's the plan...avoid, avoid, avoid!!! :haha: We have nothing in common anyway and are two totally different people and raise our children completely opposite. I'm much happier not seeing her and knowing she is no longer watching my child. 

On a side note, DH and a business partner are working on starting up their own on the side. He plans on the extra money that it brings in will eventually equal what I make in 2 years and I will be able to quit my job if I decide to. I really am liking the idea because since we plan to have a 3rd, I was looking at daycare costs and it can get expensive! :wacko:

I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works out!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lalila0007

Spiffy - I often have nights like the one you and HAKing described. I have always been quite the insomniac and I think Lilli has inherited it too :(

HAKing - I can also relate to the SIL situation. I'm not fond of her and she doesn't handle her 3 year old...at all. That child is really very unpleasant to be around. She and my brother are constantly fighting too! Now, they're having a baby....and talking about divorce now!


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Maize is cute!!! And I love her name too! :thumbup:

I hope that the Mary Kay business works out and eventually you'll get to quit your job and be home with Lilli full time! 

It sucks in the meantime, but I just keep thinking that all the sacrifices that we make right now will pay off in a few years and be worth it in the end.


----------



## HAKing

lalila0007 said:


> Spiffy - I often have nights like the one you and HAKing described. I have always been quite the insomniac and I think Lilli has inherited it too :(
> 
> HAKing - I can also relate to the SIL situation. I'm not fond of her and she doesn't handle her 3 year old...at all. That child is really very unpleasant to be around. She and my brother are constantly fighting too! Now, they're having a baby....and talking about divorce now!

That totally sucks that they are pregnant with a second and talking divorce but it might be worth it if all they do is fight. 

It is horrible when you're around someone else (especially family) and they can't control their own child and it makes things miserable. My nephew is a total brat and he should know better to not at the way he does but they let him get away with it because of pure laziness! :dohh: And now a second...ugh!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry about the twins dreams spiffy lol.. 

Im excited and nervous for my bloods.. but if its meant to be it will :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking and Lalila, I hope you're both able to become SAHM mom's at some point. Lalila, my SIL sells Mary Kay and loves it. :flower:

Maize is a cute puppy! I've always wanted a husky. I just think they're so beautiful. :)

As for your SIL's, I know how hard it is to watch people who can't seem to handle their kids. My brother and his ex-wife got married because she got pregnant, so it wasn't planned, and they definitely should not have had a child. My brother is still pretty immature, and his ex-wife has a lot of psychological issues, plus she just doesn't have a lot of common sense. They came to visit when my niece was 11 months old, and she was giving her sips of her energy drink! :dohh:

Rojo, I'm sure your bloods will be fine! :thumbup: As for the dreams, I can't really blame you. We all know how prone I am to dreams about multiples :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

lol.. my dreams have consisted of positive pregnancy tests.. lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's awesome! I love those dreams, especially when I'm actually pregnant! I've had dreams about taking pregnancy tests and having them be positive, and then waking up and testing just to see a bfn. :dohh:

So what time are you going in to get your betas checked?


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God rojo congratulations! That was amazing news to come back on to! :happydance::happydance::happydance: What's the due date? And when are you getting your beta results? Twins would both delight and scare me at the same time :haha:

Lalila you and your DH are clearly doing what's right for you and I'm sure that your next baby will come along at the right time :flower: Your new puppy is gorgeous! I would love a dog like that but I know we wouldn't have the time or energy to devote to him/her. We'd probably need a coach potato of a dog :haha: And yay for Lilli walking!

Gosh spiffy and HAKing, how do you put up with these people?! I'm lucky in that I don't have anyone around me like that but it would really try my patience. Luckily my DH's family are all able to look after their kids properly.

We had a lovely weekend and DH had five days off so it was really nice to have some family time. 

We had roofers and asbestos specialists round to our new house today so I'm looking forward to finding out what they think tomorrow. Got to get a gas man and an electrician round to check that stuff out too, and call the solicitors to find out what the status of everything is. Seems to all be getting there though! I so can't wait to not live behind a pub :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Pie.. 

Im home from the drs so just waiting on the results..

edd would be dec 15th


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, did they tell you how long you'd have to wait for the results? And Dec. 15th is your anniversary, right? :flower:

Pie, I'm glad to hear that things are moving forward on your new house. It will be so exciting when you get to move in and get it set up! (Well, the moving part sucks, but the setting up part can be pretty fun :))


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wooooooo!!!! Rojo, that is so exciting! So happy for you. I had a lot of posts to catch up on, and I was thinking, "gotta read these fast to get the post about rojo's HPT!" Then I saw the ticker in your signature! :doh: Anyway, congrats!!!!

And you can count me as part of the "new bed" club! I also put my foot down and told DH that I would NOT sleep on our old mattress past 6 months once I was pregnant again. We got a new mattress just over a month ago, and it's glorious! That and the snoogle pillow are making my sleep MUCH better this time around.

I wish I had time to reply to everything I've missed, but things have been so busy at work, I don't have as much time to sneek on during the day. I'm going to try to keep more up-to-date on this thread!

AFM, everything is great still. I had a four day weekend over Easter, and I'm taking this Friday off, so I'm only working three days this week! So excited about that!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Harley

well I was hoping for the results today but never got called so hopefully first thing tomorrow.. boo

and yep 15th is our anniversary of 6 years


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, it's good to hear from you! I'm glad you're sleeping better these days. My hips don't seem to bother me as much as they used to, but my shoulders ache pretty badly after laying on one side for too long. So do you have any fun plans for your three day weekend? :winkwink:

Rojo, I hope they get back to you first thing tomorrow! I know how impatient _I_ would be if they kept me waiting for too long (I'm already impatient, and it's not even my betas. :haha:)


----------



## lilrojo

lol spiffy.. I was not happy that I didn't get that call.. but should be tomorrow and again Friday.. :) I know I wont go the weekend without knowing..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aaah! Well, at least you will have the results before the weekend, rojo.

Spiffy, yes! We have some fun plans. I'm taking Friday off because Daniel's band is playing a show in Vancouver that night. So, we are dropping Ozzy off at his parents' that afternoon then driving down there for the show. We'll stay in a hotel that night and then we're going to a show the next day (also in downtown Vancouver). We're going to see Stars and Said the Whale, and it's an early show, so we'll be able to pick Ozzy up that night in time for bedtime back at our place. I'm looking forward to a mini vacation! And only one night without Ozzy I think I can handle. Not sure if I could manage two! We'll start small. :)

What's the longest any of you have spent away from your LO's?


----------



## Pielette

Oh of course rojo, I remember you saying before the due date would be your anniversary. What a lovely present that would be! Hope you get your results today. Will you have more bloods done to check on progression?

Ooh that sounds like a lovely weekend Harley! Hope you have a good time :thumbup: I actually haven't left Noah overnight yet. The only person I trust with him other than DH of course is my mum and she has a one bedroomed house so that's just not going to work. Plus I don't really feel comfortable with doing it. I have left him for afternoons or evenings here and there though. I suppose the most would be about four or five hours? 

Yay for the new bed club! Ours turns up in about 3 weeks :happydance: Can't wait! My neck and shoulders are so bad at the moment, really hoping the bed helps.

Thanks spiffy, I even bizarrely can't wait for the moving part itself! Think I'll be like a kid when you get up at stupid o'clock in the morning to go on holiday :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Pie yep I have more tomorrow :)


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, can't wait to hear your results! :thumbup: 

Harley, that sounds like a fun weekend! :thumbup: The idea of going away for a weekend always sounds fun just the two of us but I know I would never be able to do it, I'd miss Sam way too much! I've practically put him to bed myself every night since we brought him home with the exception of 4 nights. :cry: 

The longest we spent apart was when DH and I were driving back (moving) to California from Kentucky and Sam had to stay with my mom and DH's mom and just flew to Cali. It was so so so hard being away from him but I knew it was the best for him instead of sticking him in a car for 3 days straight! :nope: And it helped knowing he was in good hands with his Nana and Grandma. :winkwink:

Pie, moving sucks but it is so fun too, especially when you're gonna move to a bigger better place! Just don't overdo it! :thumbup:

All you girls are making me jealous of you're new beds! :haha: I actually love our bed and its pretty comfy but we did talk about getting a King soon which I'm really hoping for!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, looking forward to hearing an update!

Harley, that sounds like such a fun weekend! I actually love the band Stars, so I'm pretty jealous. :winkwink: The longest I've been away from Alia is overnight. We put her to bed with my in-laws and then picked her up mid-morning the next day. So not too long, but it sure is nice to get a good night's sleep, not to mention sleeping in!

Pie, how many times have you moved? I ask because I used to get excited about the moving part, but not anymore. I've moved 16 times, not counting the times I moved at my university, so it's pretty old at this point! :haha: Of course, when I know we're going to be moving into our permanent home, I might feel differently.

Haking, I'm with you on the bed, thing. I like our bed, but I wish it was a King size! Especially since my DH snores. A little extra space between us might make it seem less loud. :haha:

Well, today is my day with the car, so I'm going to meet DH for lunch and then later I have my 24 week appointment with the OB. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Haha spiffy, good point! I haven't moved that many times and especially not when it's all been on me (and DH of course). The flat we're in now was our first purchase and we've been here for five years. Any moving I did before that, like university and so on, it's been done with a lot of assistance from parents and it didn't require much since I had no furniture to speak of :haha:

We have a king size bed and the new one will be too - now whenever we stay in a double bed it feels tiny! I can't blame that on DH either, I like to sprawl out :haha:

Heard back from the roofing people and it's pretty good really. They said the roof is actually in good condition for its age. It does need a couple of repairs, the garage roof needs replacing and he quoted me around £800, plus some flashing (no idea what that means but I'll take his word for it!) needs doing on the main roof, which he thought would be about £500. But none of it needs doing now and the roof could be fine for another ten years :thumbup: So I think we'll leave the roof until further down the line. Not ten years but until we do the extension.

Had drainage people looking at it today too and they've had to jet and hose it before looking at the repairs as it was full of rainwater and gunk. Bit annoying because it will now be around £240 for that but we can't have blocked drains so no choice on that one. 

Other than that, just waiting to hear from the asbestos people who looked at it yesterday afternoon, plus going to ask an electrician and a gas man to give it a once over. The solicitors say they should be getting the draft contracts any day so we seem to be moving in the right direction:thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Ok I got my result this morning.. cant believe I didn't update.. sorry.

Beta was 36.2 at 10dpo.. progesterone was 32 so both are good.. don't need bloods again cuz dr felt that was a great number for early pregnancy.. :)

My next apt is in 3 weeks on April 25th to see the dietician cuz we have to and then a ultrasound.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, it sounds like everything is coming along really well with your home. It's horrible how quickly costs add up when you're getting a place ready to live in though! Our fourplex will need a new roof within the next 5-10 years, and I'm not looking forward to forking over that money. :nope:

Rojo, those are great numbers for 10 dpo! Are you the type of tester who stops after getting a positive, or do you take more to watch the line get darker? If you do, you should post them so we can see your progression! (I think you know which kind of tester I am :blush: :haha:).


----------



## Harley Quinn

Rojo, that's great news! I don't really know anything about where any levels should be at however many DPO, but if you and your doctor are both happy with it, then that is awesome!

Ha! Spiffy, I think we ALL know what kind of tester you are! Tee hee. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Here are some of my tests for spiffy.. over the span of 9-10dpo
 



Attached Files:







image_1364999258364400.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4









diff between tests.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









9dpo positives.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

bottom was today at 11dpo.. top was 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







10-11dpo.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thank you Rojo, for feeding my obsession over pee sticks! :haha: But really, they're looking great! Your little bean is snuggling in tight! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

lol thanks spiffy :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good morning, ladies! :flower: How is everyone doing?

As for me, I'm excited because it's V-day for me! :happydance: Now I won't have another milestone until 27 weeks when I move to third-tri. My OB yesterday didn't tell me what my fundal height was, but she did say, "He's definitely growing!" so I'm still hopeful that he'll be a big healthy boy and won't have IUGR. And now for my 24 week bump shot: (You know, I'm actually taking more bump pictures in this pregnancy than with Alia, but I think it has a lot to do with the fact that I can just snap a quick pic with my phone this time around).
 



Attached Files:







24 Weeks.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

Lovely bump Spiffy.. and just for you my progression...

top 9dpo middle 11 and bottom today at 12 :)
 



Attached Files:







12dpo ics.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, that's quite a jump between your 11 dpo test and your 12 dpo test! If I had to guess, I'd say that your hcg is doubling faster than every 48 hours. :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

OOOOOOMMMMMMMGGGGGGG ROJO!!!! CONGRATS!!! Im soo exited for you. I love the test. THey are coming along very nice. Your betas sound great as well!!! WHen will you be getting an ultrasound? Im very exited for you!!!!! 

Pie: Im happy to hear everything is coming along great with your new house!!! Nice and smooth is the best way to go !!!!

Spiffy: THat is soo funny about your dream. Speaking of multiples i had a dream last night they found 5 babies when i had my ultrasound. But one was really big and the other where soo tiny lol Who knows haha Happy vday to you as well and great bump!!

Haking: Im glad to hear that sam is still loveing his daycare. Natalia will hopefully start hers next week. As for jonathan though i still dont have one for him so maybe we will have to just work when my dh is off and such so we dont have to find one for him. Im sorry to hear about your sil too. Sometimes my inlaws agrivate me but i trust them all with my kids.

Lalila: Congrats on your lo walking that is big news. YOur puppy is sooo cute too lol

AFM: Well we had a great time in Glenwood SPrings. Next time we will be staying longer because we felt like it just wasnt long enough. My daughter got her birthday cake and gift. She LOVED the pool and was playing on the slide almost the whole time with my niece. And jonathan. OMG jonathan can swim!!!! At first i had him in the water with a life vest on but then i took it off put him on his belly and he just started kicking. I desided to see what he would do if i let him go and he was swimming. He swam back and forth between me and my husbad. i was soo shocked haha On our way back we stopped by black hawk central city. It was pretty fun lol. Then i worked thursday fri and yesterday. Im off today and work tomorrow. Im soo exited. Jonathan has his 15 month appointment set for tuesday and my ultrasound is on thursday!! YAY!!! Besides this i will post some pics of our vacation alittle later. Im jelouse of those new mattresses. I dream of having a king size bed. I have a queen now and omg try sleeping in there pregnant with your dh and sometimes 4 year old. ( she still comes in a couple nights a week). Its not a good night for me lol 

I have a question for you ladies. So my sil hasnt had her period since december and said that even then it was just like a little spotting. She took a couple of cheap preg test and came back neg. To this day she still doesnt have her period. Yesterday i convinced her to go take frer. And withing the like a min the second line appeared but couldnt tell if there was any color in it. She normally has normal periods. But thinks maybe her cycle is all messed up. But NO bleeding since dec. WHat do you ladies think. She took a another test that came up negative.But im wondering if maybe she is barly pregnant and so its not reading completely. Because i mean when she took the test with her dd she didnt get a positive until later. And she is one where fmu is alway weeker then later in the day. I think she will go see a doc but she doesnt know?


----------



## lilrojo

So I have had some spotting im kinda nervous but trying to stay positive...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thinking positive thoughts right along with you, rojo!

Duejan, that is crazy that Jonathan can swim! And awesome too. What an amazing little guy. Not sure what's going on with your SIL. Doesn't sound like she's pregnant, though, if she's had several neg tests this far after her last period.

Spiffy, your bump is cute! Sounds like Liam is growing well. :)

Well, my first night apart from Ozzy was a success. We were away for 31 hours, and other than the first hour where I shed a few tears, we had a really fun time on our mini vacation. Daniel's band's show went really well, and a ton of our friends came, so it was a blast. (Here is a link to their bandcamp, in case you are curious what they sound like.) And the show on Saturday was also awesome. We unexpectedly ran into some friends who we hadn't seen in a while who were also going to the show, so that was fun. And the bands were amazing. It was so much fun! 

Of course, the highlight was sleeping in on Saturday morning! Tee hee. :)

Here are some pictures of Stars that I took with our camera. It was hard to get any decent ones because the lighting kept changing, but I wanted to get some for you, Spiffy! :)
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









046.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I'm glad you guys had a great time on your vacation! That's amazing that Jonathon can swim! I'll have to see what Alia can do next time we're in a pool... :winkwink: As for your SIL, if she got negative tests until later in her last pregnancy, then it's very realistic that she might be pregnant and having he same problem this time. Either way, she should see a doctor since it's been so long without a period.

Rojo, I'm praying for your little bean! Hopefully that progesterone is keeping him/her nice and snug in there.

Harley, thanks for the pics! Were they pretty good live? It's pretty late right now and I'm heading o bed, but I'll have to check out Daniel's band tomorrow. I'm glad you had a fun mini-vacation. :flower:

As for me, not too much new today, other than some lower back pain. I didn't get much of that with Alia (although I did get upper back pain for some reason) so this is new for me. I hope it's better in the morning. And my stomach feels so tight right now, so I wonder if Liam is going through a little growth spurt and my stomach just hasn't caught up yet. I hope that's the case, and that he's growing big and strong!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so today I had a lady that we used to live nearby ask if I'd be willing to watch her baby girl (she's a little over 3 months old) on Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday from 10am-4pm. On the one hand, it would be nice to have a little extra money, and I would like to be able to help her out, but the thought of it also makes me a little nervous, since Alia is still so young and needy. I guess it would be good practice for when Liam gets here, though. I'm still waiting to hear back from my DH about it. What would you ladies do?


----------



## lilrojo

I would do it for a bit.. would be nice to save up some money for a time.. but let her know its not permanent.. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

I agree with rojo. I'd be more willing to do it if I knew it was temporary. Especially wouldn't want to continue with it once I've got two of my own!

And Stars were amazing live! It was an all ages show, so there were lots of kids there. The guy (I don't actually know any of their names...) kept saying how awesome it was that there were so many kids and how happy they were to be doing an all ages show since some of them have kids of their own now. He said there's nothing more rock and roll than seeing a kid just lose their sh*t to music in the living room. Ha! A highlight was at the end of the show when the drummer handed his sticks to a kid who had been up on his dad's shoulders the entire show air drumming. The crowd cheered really loudly for that! 

And Said the Whale was awesome too. They are a Vancouver band, so you may not have heard them before, but if you ever get a chance you should check them out!


----------



## lilrojo

For you all.. a progression 

top is 12, 13, 14, and bottom today at 15dpo
 



Attached Files:







12-15.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I talked to DH's dad (since we're living with them, and he works from home) and he didn't seem very enthusiastic about the idea. And then this lady texted me again letting me know that she would pay me $50 a week, which, in my opinion, seems a little on the low end for watching a 3 month old for three days, considering how needy they are at that age. So I would only be bringing in an extra $200 a month, which just doesn't seem worth it to me. I think I'd rather enjoy my last few months with just me and Alia before Liam comes.

Harley, it sounds like Stars put on a good show. I'll have to go check out Said the Whale sometime. I listened to Daniel's band today, and they're really good! :thumbup:

Rojo, those tests are coming along very nicely! :) Are you still having some spotting?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sounds like a good choice. $50/week does seem really low for three full days a week, and with your FIL working from home, I can see how he'd be less than enthusiastic.

Rojo, your tests are looking good! How are you feeling?


----------



## lilrojo

not as much spiffy but still a bit.. its really tapering though so I have everything crossed it stops altogether.. its mostly brown in the am.. and maybe a peachy color in the day.. no cramping so keeping my pma till my scan in 15 days!!

I feel good.. peeing a ton, hungry, and more tired..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'd say based off your tests and the fact that you're already feeling pregnancy symptoms, everything is probably just fine. :thumbup: I had spotting with Alia off and on from 6-10 weeks, and everything was fine. I was expecting it this time around, too, but have never had any, so I guess it's just one of those things that happens sometimes and then doesn't other times. :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rojo: I sure do hope the spotting is nothing. Like spiffy said your test look great!! They are progressing very well xxx

spiffy i would do it but not for $50 a week. We pay $90 a week for one chld so double that for 2. And that is only 3 days a week.

Harley: I am soo happy you had a good time. Its late here right now so tomorrow i will watch the video . That has to be pretty cool to hve a talented familyxx

I Wanted to ask you ladies how on earth do you get soo many tickers in your signature? like you rojo you have alot lol.

As for me not much going on. Jonathan has his 15 month doc apointment tomorrow i cant wait to see how much he has grown. My ultrasound is just 3 days away!!! i just cant wait.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im feeling positive.. still having on and off.. but it seems more brown now.. so fxed its nothing.. 2 weeks to my scan !!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I'm so excited to hear about your scan and whether you're having a boy or a girl! As for the tickers, you kind of just have to play around with them to get it to work. I have all that text at the bottom, so it won't let me stack a third ticker, but I was able to put that little one on the right of my bigger one, and I could do the same next to my other big one, but I don't really have anything else I want to put up right now.

Rojo, I'm also really excited for your scan! I'll admit, I'm really curious to see whether you're having twins or not... :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

lol spiffy.. 

well my spotting has come again.. more of a pinky again.. ugh.. why


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, very cute bump! Looks like Liam is really growing in there! :thumbup: As for the babysitting, I think for 3 full days a week $50 a week isn't worth it at all. Like Duejan said, I pay $30 a day for Sam to be at daycare regardless of how long he is there. Granted she is licensed but still, for such a young baby that is a lot of work I don't think it is worth your time. :nope: I would just enjoy your time you have with just you and Alia before Liam comes! :flower:

Duejan, I'm happy to hear you had a good time during your mini vacation! I would so love to get away but with saving for a house it leaves no extra money! :dohh: I can't wait to hear about your scan on Thursday! :happydance: I hope you get your little boy. :hugs: Also, I am curious about how Jonathan's doctors appointment went...Sam just went to his checkup 2 weeks ago but gained nothing from his 13 month to 15 month checkup...:shrug: I'm not really concerned though as he's pretty healthy. And, super exciting that Jonathan can swim...now I'm curious to see how Sam does come the summer! 

Harley, sounds like you had a great time at the concert and I'm happy to hear you did well being away from Ozzy. :thumbup: Its hard to be away from them but always nice to know they are in good hands. And bonus....sleeping in!!! :haha:

Rojo, I'm praying your bean stays put! Could you call the doctors to make sure that your levels are still rising or will they just make you wait till your appointment? I got spotting early on with my pregnancy with Sam (before 8 weeks) and I called and they said it was normal and as long as it doesn't get heavy it was nothing to worry about. I hope the same goes for you and it stops soon though! :hugs:

Hope I'm not missing anything. I didn't have time to come on this weekend and just not getting a chance to catch up! 

AFM, two of my friends had their babies this weekend. One on Friday morning and the other on Saturday night. So exciting...we went to visit the one still in the hospital. She and baby are doing great minus the horrible/scary labor and delivery she had. It was so exciting to hold a newborn again! I kept asking DH "was Sam really this little before!?" :haha: Sam looked huge compared to him! Makes me more anxious to meet Ben! :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Nope I have to wait till my appt.. as that's when they can see anything anyways.. so I try to stay positive till then.. 

my gut says its okay its the suppositories.. but my brain doesn't agree.. lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I know what you mean! I just saw someone with a little 3 month old baby the other day, and thought, "Wow, she's so tiny!" And she was even a few months old! It's funny how quickly we forget how small they started out. And Alia was only 5lbs 7oz so she was _really_ small!

Oh, Rojo, I didn't realize you were taking suppositories! Now that makes perfect sense, because my spotting was caused by "cervical irritation" (aka sex, in our case :blush:) so I'm almost positive that it's just an irritated cervix in your case, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

aww haking i totally agree about seeing the babys lol. I saw a little boy that was 3 months and thought he was the tiniest thing lol. Its just soo crazy how much they grow..

I remember when my friend had her twins they were born at 38 weeks and less than 5 lbs each lol. They were tiny. Now they are almost 1 so catching up.

rojo i agree with spiffy im really exited to see if there is twins in there. Im sure that the spotting is nothing. Keep positive hun xx

Thanks spiffy. I just have to figure out i guess with the tickers. I want to put one up about me and my dh but just cant figure out how to get more.. I see people with like 6 tickers lol

AFM: Well Jonathans appointment went really well. He was 30 1/2 inches so didnt grow to much and was 23 lbs. You know its funny because when Natalia was 3 she was 26 lbs but 35 inch lol. I just have a chunky boy i think lol. I cant wait for my scan. I really dont care now what i have. Like the time is coming maybe i feel like i just dont wanna be disapointed. We shall see soon what we are having!!! OMG i never thought that this times would come haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I think if you do a small ticker from Lilypie, you should be able to put the code right after your code from your pregnancy ticker, so it will show up to the right, above Jonathon's ticker. When I had Alia's birthday countdown ticker up, I had four, and it worked.


----------



## Duejan2012

let me try lol


----------



## Duejan2012

it worked thanks spiffy xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No problemo! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I think that as they get older they do start to weigh a bit less because they are losing the baby fat and getting taller and skinny. Sam was 31 inches at his 15 month appointment and 26lbs. Same as he was 2 months prior! :shrug: I wasn't surprised though as he's been eating less and much more active now. 

I wish I would have thought like you about the scan because I had my heart set on a girl so when they said boy I was a bit crushed. Starting to feel better now but really thinking about #3 now and trying to figure out what the right age gap would be...:wacko: I'd like another small age gap but I might be crazy for considering it... :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Haking that reminds me of something my OB said at my 24 week appointment. She said, "Pretty soon here, we're going to need to start talking about birth control after this baby is born." The she points at Alia and then my stomach and says, "I mean, I think we've established your fertility now." :haha: I wonder what she'll say when I have to tell her that DH and I don't plan on using any protection after Liam is born... :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Spiffynoodles said:


> Oh, Haking that reminds me of something my OB said at my 24 week appointment. She said, "Pretty soon here, we're going to need to start talking about birth control after this baby is born." The she points at Alia and then my stomach and says, "I mean, I think we've established your fertility now." :haha: I wonder what she'll say when I have to tell her that DH and I don't plan on using any protection after Liam is born... :winkwink:

That's pretty funny! We don't plan to use any protection after #3 either. DH will probably just get snipped though so I guess that is some sort of protection! :haha: My doctor wanted to talk about it after Sam was born and I wasn't having it...I will never go back on BCP again. It makes my body so screwy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, BCP makes me all wacky, too. But the main reason we're not going to use protection is that we decided to just NTNP and put our family planning in God's hands. Chances are, we'll have several kids pretty close together, but we've already said that we want at least 6 kids, and we might as well pop them out quicker and get the baby years over with! :rofl:


----------



## HAKing

Haha that's exactly how I'm thinking...minus the 6 kids! :haha: I kinda figure just have all 3 close in age so I can move on from it. Besides I'd hate to have Sam and Ben and then 5 years later start all over with diapers again! :dohh: 

DH is pretty on board with them close together though I can tell he is a bit scared! Though I did hear that the jump from 1 to 2 is harder than the jump from 2 to 3 so I figure why not!? :blush:

Will you guys NTNP from the time you have Liam or do you have a certain amount of time you will wait before you're ready to say you could handle another?


----------



## HAKing

Okay, I'm not trying to be a freak but I haven't been feeling Ben as much or strong like I was 2 weeks ago. Even 2 weeks ago, DH felt him! :shrug: Now when I would normally feel him laying in bed at night...nothing. During the day I feel the slightest little wiggle but I'm starting to get worried...:nope:

I can't really remember how much I felt Sam at this point but I swear he was always overly active and now this one...not much. I can't help but worry...someone please tell me that its normal :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Haking I think its def normal.. every pregnancy and baby is different.. some babies sleep way more than others.. :) try not to worry.. easier said than done I know since I am in the same situation with worry.. 

13 days to scan day


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Rojo. I am trying to stay positive and not worry but it is hard at times. 

How are you doing? Has the spotting stopped any? :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

No hasn't stopped.. seems to be the worst in the am as its on my pad from overnight.. thinking its mostly due to the suppositories as they leak out all night.. blah.. Im taking it one day at time and keeping my pma.. as best as I can.. 

I consider myself on modified couch rest.. :)


----------



## HAKing

I'm sure everything is okay, like I was saying I had spotting with Sam also and it turned out just fine, obviously. :) 

I hope you are able to rest as much as possible and the next 13 days go by quickly for you. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Haking.. 

when did you spot with sam??


----------



## HAKing

I had spotting around 4-6 weeks, if I remember correctly. I have a very busy job moving around a lot and I think I "overdid it" and that is what caused it. Also, nurses said that sex could have caused it as well. 

I was less than 8 weeks, so I remember they said even if I came in there was nothing they could do so the best thing was to rest and it should stop, which it did.


----------



## lilrojo

aww thanks haking.. wish mine would stop.. :/


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm sure the bleeding will stop either when you stop taking the suppositories or when your cervix "toughens up" a bit. But I feel pretty confident that the spotting is not a bad sign for you. If it was, I think things would have already gotten worse. It's crazy that you're 5 weeks tomorrow! It seems like you just got your positive yesterday, and that was at 9 dpo! :flower:

Haking, to answer your question, we're just going to have sex when we feel like it, and when #3 happens, it happens. However, I don't think it will be too soon, because it will probably take a few months for me to get my cycle back (unless I'm able to breastfeed this time for longer, which would be awesome!) and then, even when my cycle comes back, I don't think it will happen too quickly, since it took us 4 months to conceive both times, and that was with hardcore trying, like feet on the wall and everything. :haha:

As for feeling less movement, I had that at 23 weeks, and I started to worry a little, too, but he's up and moving around again. The funny thing is, I remember having a few "quieter" days with Alia, too, so I looked in my journal to see how far along I was when that happened with her, and sure enough, I was 23 weeks! So I guess that's just a week for catching up and resting for my babies. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Spiffy. I think that it should be fine too...just thought it was odd that I was feeling him pretty regularly at night and now he's gone quiet suddenly. :shrug: I do feel tiny little thuds here and there so I know he's still moving but just not strong like it was...and I do think you're right about them catching up on growing at this point. 

Just hard not to worry sometimes, ya know! :wacko:

I wish I could be like you and NTNP, but unfortunately I'm too much of a control freak! :blush: I think we may start trying again for #3 when Ben is around 6 months...same as what we did after Sam though with everything going on,(ie. moving, and then moving again...stress of telling family, etc.) at the time I now know that is why it took us a bit longer (6 months) to get pregnant with Ben.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

For me the "quiet" period with Liam was weird, because he had been head down, so I was getting strong kicks up at the top of my stomach, but then he settled down for a few days and also flipped feet down so his kicks were even more muted by my placenta, so it was a double whammy. But then he flipped back around the other day and I got some more of those strong kicks. And now of course he's feet down again, kicking me in the cervix. :dohh: It's just so weird, because with Alia, I had a hard time knowing if she was head down or not, but this anterior placenta makes it easier for me to tell.


----------



## HAKing

I think right now Ben is feet down because when I do feel movement it is right on my cervix, not the best feeling! :dohh: Makes me feel like I gotta pee all the time the littlest tickle :haha: I feel like I'm constantly in the bathroom... :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

HAKing, I had the same thing with Jimmy a few days ago. A few days of less movement and what I did feel was not as strong as it had been. I was definitely worried, but yesterday and today he's been back at it as strong and as often as ever! So, I'm also going to vote for "totally normal." :)

DueJan, you can also fit more tickers into your signature if you take out the URL part of the link (you'll notice you can't click on my tickers). Basically, just delete everything in between the  brackets (and the brackets themsel...ed in there, so it's probably moot anyway. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I just wish it would maybe slow down a bit.. just frustrating to see everyday.. 

5 weeks off my lmp.. and 4+4 based on ovulation..

I like my lmp though cuz its farther along :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Rojo, it sounds like very innocent and normal spotting. But I do understand why it would be frustrating. I'll be curious to see when they say your official due date is based on your scan!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So DH and I just got back from the chiropractor. I'm hoping that my adjustment helps with the hip pain, especially at night. DH got a nasal treatment, where they align everything up in the nasal cavities, and its supposed to help with snoring. I really hope it worked! I guess tonight will tell... :winkwink:

Also, Alia finally learned how to pull herself up on things, but the problem is, she doesn't know how to get down! :dohh: The main problem with that is that she pulls herself up in her crib, and then starts crying after a few minutes because she realizes that she's stuck standing up. Did any of your LO's do this? If so, how long did it take them to figure it out? I know Blessed said that Mason was doing this, but I'm not sure if she's reading the posts here anymore.


----------



## lilrojo

Just wanted to share this am's test... 

Hope this mean by baby will stick :)
 



Attached Files:







18dpo.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Looking good, Rojo! :thumbup:

Spiffy, hopefully the adjustment at the chiropractor helped! :thumbup: As far as with Sam when he was learning to pull himself up, he didn't have a problem getting back down because he would just kinda fall on his butt and then do it again. I did a lot of having him stand on his own with me right with him so that if he did want to sit back down I could sorta help him until he learned to do it on his own. 

Thanks girls for reassuring me that the lack of movement is totally normal. I do still feel him but just thought it was odd that he had slowed down a bit. I'm hoping he is back to his wiggly self next week! :cloud9:


----------



## Duejan2012

Wow that is a great line rojo!!! I bet your bean is a sticky one!!!

Spiffy: i hope the chiro helped you! and as for ALia not being able to get down. I dont think Jonathan had a problem with that either. Like you said i remember blessed telling us that her son had the same problem. Remember they were on spring break maybe they went somehwere lol. It has been awhile since shes been on..

Haking im glad you feel better about the slower movements!!!

Afm less than two hours until my scan!!! almost and hour and a half. Im soo exited. Im going to get ready now. Will update when i get home!!!! wish me luck ladies


----------



## HAKing

Good luck, Duejan!!! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear how it goes and find out boy or girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies..

The spotting does seem to be slowing. fxed it stays that way :)

Good luck DueJan.. :)

Im 12 days to scan day!!


----------



## Pielette

I'm terrible, only just checked back in and loads has gone on!

Rojo that test looks great :thumbup: And really sorry to hear about the spotting, although again it sounds like normal and innocent spotting. Doesn't make it any easier to have to put up with it though! Definitely sounds like its the suppositories doing it.

Really hope that adjustment continues to help spiffy! Think you made the right decision on looking after that little one as well :flower: That's not much money considering the work that goes into it, plus it's not as if you don't and won't have your hands full already!

Duejan I can't wait to hear about your scan! I wonder if the blue streak will continue!

Like the others have said HAKing, it sounds totally normal :flower: Milo has quiet days sometimes, then gives me a nudge as if to say I'm still here but I'm sleepy :haha: Then he'll be full of beans the next day! I think they say not to be too concerned until around 30 weeks? Something like that anyway.

As for us, all is good :thumbup: Our sellers have agreed to pay for half of the costs of removing the asbestos which is good. We have a couple of delays on both sides but to be fair that's a good thing, means neither side is racing ahead. 

On the subject of birth control, I won't be going back on it after Milo is born either. I think we may be careful to avoid fertile days for a few months and then let nature take its course! DH has agreed to at least three, maybe four babies. Then he'll go get the snip!

Oh, and I have decided I am definitely going to do a degree in midwifery. I'm so excited! It's not for years yet, when e kids are a little older, but I feel like its the right decision for me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!!!

Rojo, that line is awesome! I'm sure you little bean(s) will be just fine! :flower:

Pie, that's exciting that you'll be going to school to be a midwife! I'll have to go to England so you can deliver one of my babies. :winkwink:

Well, ladies, my adjustment hasn't helped too much with hip pain, but my DH's nasal adjustment helped a TON with his snoring, which is even better! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

lol spiffy.. yay for no more snoring :)

so 2 of my really good friends on here are preggo with me.. one got it right after me and other today!!! im so happy for them..


----------



## Pielette

Heehee spiffy, I'll look forward to seeing you :haha: That's great that your DH's snoring has improved! I'm going to see a crainial osteopath and homeopath on Tuesday to see if she can help with my aches and pains. I had it throughout my pregnancy with Noah as well and it helped so keeping my fingers crossed. 

Aw rojo that's lovely!


----------



## Duejan2012

WELLL ladies what did i tell you!!! WHen everyone is having one gender im having the other lol we are team PINK!!!!!! Baby is breech and we do have a antior placenta. I pretty bad one. She was moving ALOT and i wasnt feeling nothing. She also flipped off the camera like saying leave me alone haha MY dh is thrilled. We are soo happy. I just cant believe it i was sure it was a boy hahahahaha. heres a few pics

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/024_zpsb9370da8.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/024_zpsb9370da8.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/025_zps9f1171c6.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/025_zps9f1171c6.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/026_zps59b2d1fb.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/026_zps59b2d1fb.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/027_zps2813bdc0.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/027_zps2813bdc0.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

We really couldnt get much pictures. The baby was breech and she was like facing my back. We might have to go back to get a better pic of the heart. But sure enough its a little girl. Spiffy you dont happen to have a potty shot of ALia do you? I also will have to go back later problably to make sure the baby has turned head down.


----------



## HAKing

Yay!!! A little girl, you were right though...you are having the opposite of everyone else! :haha:

I'm happy for you and glad you're DH is thrilled! Did they say she was messing right at 19 weeks or ahead since I remember your doctor saying you were measuring bigger.


----------



## Duejan2012

lol nope she was measureing just 3 days ahead. She was only 9 oz lol. I remember natalia was 11 and jonathan was 15 lol


----------



## HAKing

Awe, that's good that she is on track. She is very cute!


----------



## lilrojo

YAY for team pink congrats duejan :)


----------



## Pielette

Aw massive congratulations duejan! So happy for you guys on your pink bundle :happydance: How funny that you've broken the streak like you thought!


----------



## Duejan2012

That just how is always was. SO when i saw you all where having boys i just knew it was a girl. Im on cloud nine. Now im just worried about her being breech.


----------



## HAKing

She has lots of time to flip around. I think they don't usually turn until the last month.

Have you guys thought about names at all?


----------



## Duejan2012

I know she does. But they say with the placenta being anterior its harder for them. Both mine others where head down. You know what is the only gender predictor that was true. It was the hair line on the back of the neck one lol. They say if it goes to a point then your next child will be the opp sex. They say if it is staigh across then your next child will be the same sex. So far natalia has the point witch ment jonathan should have been a boy and he was. Then Jonathan has a point witch mean this one should be a girl and sure enough lol. Aww im just soo exited !!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on your little girl, Duejan! I'm glad that you and DH are taking it so well and are both so excited! As for the anterior placenta, Liam was breech at 20 weeks and I have an anterior placenta, and now that I can feel him really well, I can tell you that he flips back and forth all the time! One day he'll be kicking me in the bladder, and then then next, he's kicking the top of my stomach. Today he was actually transverse, because I was feeling him pressing with his feet on one side of my stomach and with head on the other. And now he's back to being head down. So I wouldn't worry too much. :winkwink: As for potty shots of Alia, I know I have a physical one somewhere, but I don't have one on my computer.


----------



## lalila0007

Hey ladies - just checking in! 

Duejan - congrats on team pink!! 

Rojo - just fyi that may help you feel a little better, I spotted nearly constantly for the first 14 weeks. Always that pinkish muck and sometimes full on red blood. The doc never could figure out where it was coming from but my pregnancy stayed healthy. I just spent an awful lot of time on bedrest just in case.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks laila..the spotting stopped last night.. and is back this morning just a small bit so im hoping is goes again as the day goes on.. fxed.. 

11 days to my scan :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, I guess maybe we were all having a busy weekend, because it's been pretty "quiet" here!

Rojo, only 8 days left until your scan! Have you had any more spotting since last week?

Hey Lalila! :wave: How are you doing?

As for me, not too much going on. Alia is learning so much so fast now, so it's really exciting. I swear she learns a new word every day (she doesn't always remember it the next day, though :dohh:). Today she was bringing me books to read to her, and I kept saying, "Another one?" and so eventually, she started handing them to me and saying, "Non non" which I assume was her version of "another one". It was pretty cute. Liam was super active on Friday night and so DH got to feel his little karate kicks for a good 15 minutes, which was fun.

How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy I haven't stopped spotting.. it slows at night.. just taking it one day at a time.. resting as much as possible.. nice that im a sahm.. :)

Hope everyone is well.. 

my weekend was fine.. not too busy..


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! havent been on much. just checking in here. hope everyone is great! we have been very busy trying to get the school year finished :)

rojo- are you still using your progesterone cream??


----------



## lilrojo

Blessed im on progesterone suppositories.. 100mgs... dr told me to stop the cream..


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffy : i worked fri sat and sun so it was a very busy weekend for me. Im off today and tomorrow. Wow yay for Alia. Thats great that she is learning soo quickly!!!! Sounds to me like she is trying to say another one. lol

Rojo i cant wait for your scan. How are you feeling?

Hi blessed!! How are you!! glad to hear frmo you!

Lalila: Thank you!!! How are things with you?

AFM: Well work is going well. Friday night we got a call from my doc about my ultrasound. He said that the placenta of the baby is low lying witch means its covering my cervix. It doesnt creat a problem now but it will if its still covering it when delivery time gets closer. Also i could start bleeding with it like that. So be careful. Also he said he wasnt so sure about those "girl" pics. I thought they were very clear. But he said that it just doesnt look like the potty shots. You see th lines but where are the legs and such. uggg im now soo confused onto what my baby is. What do you ladies think. Are the girl pictures i posted good girl pics. We were planning at like 23 or 24 weeks getting a 3d one done anyways but now i really want to so that i can check the gender again... 
Last night it snowed about a foot. It still hasnt let up. We are problably up to 18 inch by now. And still going.


----------



## lilrojo

well I would be feeling better is my spotting would stop


----------



## blessedmomma

rojo- thats good you are still using something. :hugs: i used the cream for first tri in two of mine and all was good. im sure your dr will keep you on it til then.

duejan- i hope you get a 3d and know for sure!!!! i had low lying placenta with one of mine. it moved up toward the end of my pregnancy which was wonderdul, but i was worried. hope it moves up!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, it's good to hear from you! I was wondering if you'd gone AWOL on us. :winkwink: Good luck getting things wrapped up for the end of the school year. I'm sure it will be nice when you can relax a bit for summer break.

Duejan, I went back and looked at your potty shots again, and I see what your doctor meant. It is kind of weird that you can't really see your baby's legs. :shrug: But if you're getting a 3D scan done, that should let you know for sure. Plus, if you have partial Placenta Previa, they' should be giving you another ultrasound as you get closer to delivering so they can see if the cervix is still blocked or not. As for the snow, we got some today, too, but not as much as you. My friend that just moved to Colorado posted pictures of it on facebook, though, so I've seen how crazy it is there!

Rojo, I'm sorry to hear that you're still spotting. Even though I'm sure it's nothing, that still has to be kind of nerve-wracking. Thankfully you'll get to see your little one(s) soon, though. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. 

very nerve wracking.. have had some hard days with just wondering what is going on.. hope soon to know


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I hope the spotting slows and stops soon! Only 7 days till your ultrasound! :happydance:

Blessed, good to hear from you! :flower: I'm sure you're busy with year end school work and you're ready for summer. :thumbup:

Spiffy, that is exciting that Alia is learning so many new words and really developing. :thumbup: Sam seems to be talking a whole lot more lately too I've noticed which is kinda fun! Yesterday I taught him how to give kisses...its pretty cute except he always gives wet kisses which isn't exactly fun! :haha:

Duejan, I did look at your ultrasound pictures and I do agree that it might not be the "potty shot". I kinda actually thought that when you first posted them since it didn't look like the babies legs but I always have a hard time telling since they can be laying in a funny position. :shrug: Hopefully you can find out at 23-24 weeks for sure and start preparing. I would hate not knowing for 100%. 

AFM, I had a busy weekend...we went camping at the beach. Though the weather wasn't super sunny Sam didn't care and had a blast! He loved playing in the ocean and running in the sand. I thought the water would be too cold for him but he didn't mind one bit! FIL took pictures so I'll have to get a hold of them and post some.


----------



## lilrojo

well knock on wood.. no spotting as of today.. usually wake up to it and nothing yet.. so fxed its done or at least on a break.. lol I do know which I would prefer..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I look forward to seeing some pictures from your beach trip! I would love to spend some time in nice warm California right about now, seeing as it's snowed both yesterday and today. :( I am SO ready to put winter behind me!

Rojo, fingers crossed the spotting is done for good, but if not, then at least you're getting a break from it, which must be nice. Maybe your cervix is starting to toughen up a bit from the suppositories so it's not causing bleeding anymore.

So Alia has been going through a "I don't want food, I just want milk" phase since last Friday. She eats a little bit of food and then refuses to eat more, and then will drink 8 ounces of milk afterwards. :shrug: Did any of your LO's go through a phase like that?


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, Sam kinda does this now. He doesn't eat a whole lot food for me as it is on days he doesn't go to daycare so I just make sure to give him a lot of milk if he hasn't been eating much throughout the day. He usually eats an awesome breakfast and then not much lunch because he naps through it so I give a snack and see if he will eat and then for dinner its hit or miss on if he will eat much or not. 

Hes suddenly got picky so I just make sure to give him so he isn't only going on water and hardly any food. It seems to be helping though and I'm sure its just a phase and will pass for him just the same as it will for Alia. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks spiffy.. 

Bryce goes through the same phases.. they do pass..


----------



## Duejan2012

ROjo: Im soo happy you are not spotting today!!! like spiffy said i hope your cervix is toughening now!!! 

Haking: That sounds like soo much fun!! im glad sam had a great time! cant wait to see pics. We are past 2 feet of snow now and it still hasnt let up.. so im deff jelous lol

Spiffy: Jonathan does this too. But usually its a sign of him teething. That when he really doesnt want alot of food. It will pass though so dont worriexx

AFM i have been driving myself crazy with my ultrasound pics! I just dont know what to think.I know i can confirm it in a month but omg that is just soo far away it seems. spiffy i will be getting another ultrasound probably around 30 weeks to check the position again but that is WAY to long to wait lol. It is still snowing here. SUppose to snow tomorrow too and stop on thurs. We are over 2 ft of snow already. This kinda sucks although i did take natalia out to play in it today with her snow pants we bought her lol. She just loved playing in it. So that was a great thing lol. Did you ladies get a approx weight of your babies when you got your 20 week scans?


----------



## lilrojo

So had a tiny bit of spotting mixed with tons of cm.. but I made it pretty much all day.. :) fxed tomorrow is the same


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I was looking at your thread in second tri, and I think one of the ladies there did a pretty good job of looking at your ultrasound and explaining how it's a girl potty shot, but of course, if your doctor is unsure, that would make me wonder, too. At least you know that you'll have a definite answer before you give birth! :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, maybe you and DH could go for a private scan at one of those places that does 3D ultrasounds sooner. :shrug: I do agree, 1 month is a long time to wait to find out for sure especially when you thought it was a girl and now they are saying otherwise. :wacko:

I'm sorry you all are getting so much snow and its cold. It seems like everyone is having a crazy long winter! I have family still in Michigan and they all say its been a long, cold winter that doesn't seem to let up! 

I'll send some warm weather your way, girls! :winkwink: Not that you want to hear this but its supposed to be 88 by Friday. I'm kinda excited but worried what that means for our summer and being 8-9 months pregnant! :dohh:

Rojo, yay for little to no spotty! :happydance:

I didn't ask nor did they say how much baby weighed at 20 week ultrasound. I suspect right on schedule or a little small since she said that he was on the smaller side but nothing to be worried about. Did they tell you what your LO weighed last week, Duejan?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh yeah, I forgot to say that they didn't give me an estimate of my baby's weight, either. But since he was measuring a week ahead, I wasn't too concerned about it. But my 32 week ultrasound will be specifically to check for growth, so I'm assuming they'll tell me then, and if they don't, I'm going to ask.

Thanks, Haking, warmer weather is much appreciated. :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thakns ladies. Yea that lady did explain my potty pic pretty well! i am feeling more confdent that it is a girl!!! YAY!! Bt we will still see lol. They gaveme a estamated weight of 9 oz. At 18 weeks Natalia was 11 oz and at 20 weeks jonathan was 16oz lol so i was just curiose. But it was measuring 3 days ahead o that was nice..


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, I'm glad you're feeling more confident that its a girl. :hugs: 

As for the weigh, I wish they would have told me but they didn't. They did with Sam and I think they said at 20 weeks he was 13oz if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pielette

Rojo that's great that your spotting is lessening and hopefully on its way out! :thumbup: Hopefully everything is getting a bit stronger :flower:

Sorry you're having all this uncertainty over the gender duejan :nope: It's just one of those things you'd rather be sure about! Sounds like someone really helpful had a look though!

Spiffy I'm sure I've heard it said that it matters more what they eat over the course of a week rather than a day. So if they have a day when they don't eat much it doesn't really matter if they're making up for it on other days. Noah is a bottomless pit when it comes to food but I do his main meal at lunchtime and that seems to encourage him to eat more, apparently it's actually better for everyone to eat their main meal at lunch (obviously it can't be done most of the time because of work etc), but it's interesting. 

Thanks for the warmer weather wishes HAKing :haha: Actually it's starting to warm up a little in my neck of the woods, we've even seen a bit of sunshine over the past couple of days, shock horror! 

I have never been told how much either of my boys have weighed throughout pregnancy, I've never thought to ask really!

I went to a cranial osteopath yesterday (well she does all sorts of things including Chinese medicine and acupuncture but her job title is too long for me to explain!). Saw her at 5.30pm and she worked on me for about two hours. She said I had a vertebrae in my neck out of alignment, and my jaw as well.

Anyway, last night I had the BEST night's sleep I'd had in months :happydance: Usually I wake up all throughout the night needing to turn from one side to the other because my neck and shoulders are killing me. I didn't wake up once and this morning nothing ached, not my neck, my shoulders or my back. I can't tell you how good I feel today!

Interestingly she was telling me about all the labour points on the body, which if you use acupuncture on them nearing your due date you can help to prepare the cervix for labour. And there's a breech point too, so if you do acupuncture on that baby will turn head down. Fascinating!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... only one spotting episode yesterday.. nothing so far today.. so fxed.. 

6 days to go


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I'm so happy to hear that the spotting is nearly gone! :thumbup: :happydance: 

Pie, that's awesome that you got an adjustment and were able to sleep better last night! :thumbup: I have heard about the pressure points to make you go into labor but none that help the baby turn if they are breech. Very interesting! 

Have any of you girls been getting braxton hicks contractions yet? I keep feeling like I'm getting cramps but not BH contractions more like a weird painful period type cramp but then it goes away and never lasts long. Also, getting lots of pressure down below. I go to the doctors on Monday so I plan to ask then but I have this small fear that Ben will decide to come early or at least try too...:nope: 

I had surgery in Feb 2012 to have part of my cervix removed due to cancerous cells and they told me that there was a big possiblity that I wouldn't be able to carry to term. I never really considered but lately I've been thinking about it with the weird aches/pains.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, our problem with Alia is that it's usually not just a fluke day with her eating. This current "phase" has been going on since last Friday. In fact, DH suggested last night that we buy her some Pediasure to help make sure she's getting enough calories, so I tried some with her this morning and she drank a little. I'll see if I can get her to drink more throughout the day.

I'm glad you got a great night of sleep last night! I had a chiropractic adjustment last week, but it didn't seem to help too much. But DH got me an hour massage at a prenatal massage clinic with aromatherapy :happydance: so I'm trying to set up an appointment with them for next week. It's going to be heavenly! :D

Rojo, so glad that your spotting seems to be tapering off! Less than a week to your scan!

Haking, I've been getting Braxton Hicks up to 5 or 6 times a day for the past several weeks, more often in the evening. As for cramps and pressure, I get those feeling occasionally, but I just assumed it was because this is my second pregnancy, so my body is just feeling the effects worse. :shrug: I really hope Ben stays put until he's fully baked!


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, okay maybe it is just totally normal with second pregnancies. :shrug: I don't feel bad and it goes away quickly I just want him to stay put as long as possible but also its a big deal to me because I want my mom with me during delivery and seeing as how she lives out of state its hard if he come early! :dohh: 

I do feel better knowing I'm not alone with the weird BH type pains though! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Haking I would make sure to mention it though.. I started contracting a ton with Bryce at around 32 weeks.. and I was dialating some but not effacing.. and he stayed put till 38 weeks.. drink lots of water.. and rest when/if you can.. 

Thanks ladies.. it is a relief.. nothing as of yet.. so im really really hopeful.. time will tell but things are looking up :)


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Rojo, I definitely will ask on Monday. Sam never wanted to come out and I had to be induced :haha: and I wouldn't worry except for the fact that I had that surgery and they told me it was possibility if I got pregnant again but not super likely.

I do drink a lot of water and rest a lot at work so I'm not too concerned but definitely something worth mentioning.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, Haking, even though I think it's probably normal, I would definitely still ask at your next appointment. They can give your cervix a quick check to make sure there's no dilation or effacement, and then you can have some peace of mind. And if, heaven forbid, he _is_ trying to come early, the sooner you get it identified, the more they can do to help him stay put. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

still have to catch up, but wanted to say...

haking- i had that same surgery and they told me that too. i have only had 2 babies since the surgery and one was induced for other complications at 37 weeks, so not sure if i would have went earlier with him or not. the last one was due march 18 by lmp and march 14 by sonogram. he came on march 6 so not bad. the one thing that was different with both of them though was that my labor was really fast. a couple hours with one and 1 hr 9 mins with the other. my ob said once you start labor and you dilate to that scar from the surgery you just dilate really quickly from there. i seriously started having contractions at 8pm, got to the hospital by 8:30 and was dilated to 9cm. he was born at 9:09pm :shock: 

so my advice... get your butt to the hospital as soon as labor starts! and yes, i have bh really early with all my pregnancies, but i would def talk to your ob :)


----------



## Skadi

First of all I apologise for going MIA but I was getting depressed about the negatives.

Second I will have to read back quite a bit to catch up!

Third... SUCCESS! We are FINALLY expecting #2!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Skadi :)


----------



## lilrojo

How far along are you, when are you due :)


----------



## Skadi

You too Rojo!! Yay! My cycles are wonky but I am guessing around 5-6 weeks too.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks awesome :) Christmas babies all around :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! Congratulations, Skadi!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's awesome news! And that's cool that you and Rojo will be due around the same time! :D I guess this means it's time to move you in my signature... :winkwink:


----------



## Skadi

Finally! OMG Chez already had her boy?!


----------



## Skadi

Oh my gosh Chez, Dexter is ADORABLE! <3 Congrats!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I'm assuming Youngwife had her boy as well (or else she's way overdue :haha:) but she never updated here or anywhere else on the forum. I'm not sure about Pezkin, because we haven't hear from her in a long time, either. :shrug:


----------



## Skadi

Oh dear, I hope they are OK!


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, HUGE congrats on the BFP!!! :happydance: 

Thanks girls for the input on BH and I will definitely ask my doctor on Monday about pressure and maybe have her do a cervix check. :thumbup: I do honestly feel like its probably nothing but just weird because I never experienced it with Sam but like you said Spiffy, having them check for piece of mind is best! 

Blessed, I can't believe that you had such quick labors with the 2 you had after the surgery! :wacko: That is amazing and totally scary at the same time! If I do plan for a VBAC I will definitely keep in mind that I should head to the hospital ASAP!!! 

Last night when I came home this is what I found...so sweet! I love my boys :cloud9: I can't wait to see all 3 of them together in a few months. <3
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/851F6F09-098D-40CE-B7B3-4E72427CF418-8555-000008E27B825820_zpsb4e26bca.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Aww haking that is too sweet.. 

Hope everyone is well.. 

5 days to scan day.. :)


----------



## lalila0007

Hi Ladies - jsut checking in. 

Skadi - congrats!! :)

We've had a rough few days. Lilli has been running fever 102ish since Monday, not sleeping, not eating - pitiful. We went to doc yesterday and they couldn't find anything wrong. By last night...her last molar had popped through. High fever for teething but she seemed to be feeling a bit better this morning. I had to leave her with the sitter though and get back to work! 

Her big day is coming up on Sunday. My baby will be 1! My little bitty baby is not so little bitty anymore! 

And the last bit of news my way....I've been defering repayment on my federal student loans for a while, trying to get caught up from some really bad financial decisions when I was younger. I received a rejection notice today to defer again and I'm worried about making those payments. It comes due in July so I'm racking my brain to shift my budget around or get them to give me 1 more year! STRESSFUL!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats, Skadi!!! So nice to hear from you, let alone have it be great news! So excited for you. :)

HAKing, that picture is adorable! Did I post the pictures I took of Daniel and Ozzy sleeping on the couch when I came home from work? If not, I will definitely post them. :)

So, stupid question... what exactly do BH feel like? I really don't think I ever had them with Ozzy, but the other day I was super uncomfortable and I couldn't decide if it was BH or just gas. :blush: Do they feel more like actual contractions or more like cramps?

Lalila, that is a high fever for teething, but it sounds like Lilli is fine, so that's good. Hope you can sort things out with your loan. That is the worst kind of stress sometimes!


----------



## Skadi

I never had BH with Keira either but to be honest I was having real contractions after my water broke and couldn't even feel them in the slightest with her. I think they are supposed to feel like irregular contractions. (As far as timing)


----------



## HAKing

Lailia, I'm glad that Lili is feeling better and her temp is going down. It sure is crazy how fast the first year goes! :wacko: I hope that Lili has a good birthday. Are you guys having a big party? 

Also, I hope that you get the whole loan thing sorted out. Its so stressful when things like that pop up! :nope:

Harley, I don't recall seeing that picture but I'd love to see it! :thumbup: It is so sweet seeing our DH will their babies...I always think of DH as such a guy and not as a soft cuddly dad! It is such a nice thing to see! :cloud9:

As far as BH contractions, I had them a lot at the end of my pregnancy with Sam and I think they like Skadi explained...just like contractions but nothing regular and they don't make your cervix dilate. They also aren't meant to be super painful, I think I was told by my doctor.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, what a cute picture! :D

Lalila, I'm sorry to hear that Lilli had a rough night, but hopefully it was just the teething. And I know how you feel about the financial stuff. We still have so much debt to pay off, and it just feels like a huge burden. It will be nice when it's finally gone.

Harley, I got load of Braxton Hicks with Alia and this time has been the same. For me, it just feels like my skin is crawling on my stomach, and then I get a tightening feeling. There's no pain, but sometimes it makes me feel pretty breathless while it's happening. For me, Braxton Hicks and real contractions don't feel similar at all, but everyone might feel them a little differently. :shrug:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ah, thanks, ladies. Well, I'm not sure it was BH I was feeling then. Felt more crampy than contraction-like. Apparently I had contractions I didn't feel for at least a week leading up to Ozzy's birth. I only found out about them because of an NST.

And here are the pictures.... First one is what I came home to. Second one is how Ozzy ended up after stirring and trying to roll over. They both just fell back asleep and kept sleeping that way for like another half hour! Ha!
 



Attached Files:







couch nap.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6









couch nap gone funny.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, that's adorable! Alia never falls asleep when we cuddle with her (little miss independent has to put _herself_ to sleep :dohh:) so we've never had a cute photo op like that. Maybe someday. Or maybe Liam will be a cuddler. :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

Skadi said:


> Third... SUCCESS! We are FINALLY expecting #2!

Yay, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Harley, what a cute picture! :flower:

I'm so happy its the weekend! Does anyone have any plans this weekend? 

We are going to the OC Pet Expo. Its a huge fair with any type of animal you can think of and tons of yummy fair food that I plan to eat lots of! :blush: Sam should love it since he is so in love with dogs he will be in heaven! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Not much going on here for the weekend.. try to stay somewhat busy so the weekend goes by fast.. lol


----------



## HAKing

I don't blame you, Rojo! :haha: I hope the weekend goes quick so you can see your bean soon! Any more spotting or does it seem to have stopped completely? 

I'm trying to keep busy (though it seems to not be hard lately) :haha: because I'm getting annoyed with living with in-laws lately! Only 10 long months left...:dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

I had just a tiny tiny bit yesterday.. but I was so stressed yesterday.. my kids were being quite naughty so just a hard day.. but really it seems to have stopped.. so fxed it stays that way :)

4 days left


----------



## HAKing

Yay, that is such good news Rojo! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey, Pita! Good to see you! How are things? :flower:

Rojo, yay for no spotting! And that's great that two of the days out of your wait until your scan are weekend days, because they always seem to go by quickly. Or at least they do for me.

Haking, that fair sounds awesome! If I lived in California, I would so be there! Alia would love looking at all the animals (and I would enjoy the food :winkwink:). As for living with the in-laws, I know exactly how you feel. 9 more months for us!

We have a few plans for the weekend but nothing big. We'll be going over to my dad's house this evening to spend time with him and my brothers, and then tomorrow we're going to my SIL's dance performance at her university (I hope Alia does okay during it!).

So yesterday I was at Wal-Mart and couldn't help but get Alia a pair of sunglasses and a hat for the summertime (well, the glasses are more for play, because she doesn't keep them on for more than 2 seconds).
 



Attached Files:







photosm.jpg
File size: 139.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

:cloud9:congrats skadi!!!!!!!!:cloud9:

love the daddy and baby pics :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

alia is so stinking precious!!!! :cloud9: love her new shades! :D


----------



## lalila0007

Hello again ladies - loan situation is sorted! Now I'm gearing up for a big weekend. I recently started selling Mary Kay skin care and cosmetics (as a side gig to help bring in more $$). So, between the full time job and the Mary Kay...i'm busy busy busy!

I get off at 3 today, then time for grocery shopping, then a MK facial party after Lilli goes to bed at 7. Another facial party tomorrow afternoon. Lilli's bday party is scheduled for Sunday lunch and then yet another facial party late Sunday afternoon. 

Somewhere in there I have to fit in house cleaning and laundry! Whoo. I'm tired just thinking about it. 

As for Lilli's party, it was supposed to be super small and now our guest list is at 28. Craziness! Too many people pretty much inviting themselves. Oh well. 

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Blessed. :flower:

Lalila, it sounds like you have a pretty busy weekend ahead of you! But it will be fun to celebrate Lilli's bday party. You need to post pics after so we can see the birthday girl! :)

Okay, ladies, just took my 26 week bump shot. (I don't know why I've been taking them every 2 weeks this time around, when last time I only did it every 4 weeks. I think its because I'm constantly comparing my bump to last time, wondering whether Liam is growing better than Alia).
 



Attached Files:







26 Weeks.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, very cute bump! And Alia looks adorable in her new shades. :flower: I'm glad I'm not only the one having a rough time at times living with the in-laws. I am kinda embarrassed to say that I must really be annoyed with them because I had a bad dream last night that I yelled at them! :blush: :haha: 

How are you, Pita? Its so good to hear from you. :flower:


Lalila, glad to hear you got the loan sorted out. Hope you have a good weekend and hope that Lili has a good birthday! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, see I get along okay with my in-laws, but I just don't feel as comfortable living here as I would on my own. And thinking about those early wakes after having Liam (when I'm breastfeeding every hour or two, and I probably won't make it into the shower very often) make me nervous, because I won't have the comfort of being home with just Alia. My FIL works from home, and my BIL lives at home still, so they'll both be around. I guess if I want to feel comfortable, I'll just have to live in our bedroom for a while. :(


----------



## HAKing

Yes, I guess I "get along" with the in-laws but lately I've just been really annoyed with them. It seems like they are constantly gone spending time with their other grandchild, which is all fine and dandy but can't seem to make any time for Sam which bothers me. And I think it bothers me even more because once Ben is born his cousin (from SIL that I dislike) will be born and seems like Ben will be pushed to the side just like Sam has been. I know they have always favored Sam's cousin more or so it seems...:cry:

It would be less annoying to me if my parents were close by and I know Sam got to see them and get quality time with them but they are a 4 hour play flight away! I really miss them, kinda regret moving away from them more and more lately. :nope:

I am also super stressed about where I'm gonna put Ben...we don't have any extra bedrooms so for 7 months before we buy a house he has no bedroom of his own and I will have no privacy with him as in-laws are retired and always home! 

Sorry to complain but I'm so annoyed and stressed about them lately and DH doesn't seem to understand though I did when we lived with my parents for only 7 months and only 3 of those were with Sam after he was born and he insisted that we buy a house and then decided he wasn't happy so we up and moved back to California. :growlmad:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I understand where you're coming from, except with the favoritism, since my In-Laws only have two other grandchildren, and they've been living in Washington D.C. since we moved in. But they're moving back in May, so we'll see. My biggest problem is that I feel like I'm being watched and judged as a wife and mother, and I worry that I'm not measuring up. I let Alia watch Baby Einstein off and on throughout the day, and she loves it, but in the back of my mind I'm thinking, "Do the in-laws think I'm letting her watch too much TV?" Or when I actually muster up the energy to make dinner, I get some comment from MIL, like, "That stuff is full of preservatives." Or "That's just empty calories." And I'm pretty sure they think that DH does more work than I do, since anytime he cooks or cleans something, they say make it seem like he's slaving away, and imply that I'm doing nothing. Sigh. I think it's a lot easier to get along with In-laws when you don't live with them. And it's impossible to really voice how I feel to DH without making it sound like I don't like his family. Because I do like them, I just don't feel 100% comfortable living with them.


----------



## HAKing

Thank you for understanding, Spiffy. I do agree with it being easier to get along with them when you aren't living to them. I always liked my in-laws but living with them has put a whole new outlook on them for me. 

I do agree with them thinking I'm lazy especially when I ask DH for help. He never minds but who knows what they are thinking. I work 40+ hours just like him, run 20 miles a week, do almost everything for Sam and cook dinner for us when I can but I always feel judged. Maybe part of it is pregnancy hormones but its really getting to me. 

I miss my mommy! Lol. Even when she bugs me she isn't bad! Sure will be nice to have her help me with Ben though I'm sure mil will want to help and be in the way which will really stress me. 

Maybe I am crazy!? :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

Aww cute bump Spiffy!

We had a bit of a scare yesterday with Keira. I kept her home from daycare yesterday (my BF was laid off 2 weeks ago) because she had a cold that was worsening so I wanted her to rest. Anyway she started having breathing problems rather suddenly and had a barking cough so I told him to take her to our Family DR who sent them to the ER with a suspected severe case of Croup. :(

We spent most of the night in the ER - she was given steroids as well as two doses of Epi and oxygen which she HATED. She was finally cleared to go home but feeling rather icky today.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry to hear Skadi scary.. hope you can all rest today and feel better.. 

Spiffy Alia is just so precious.. too cute.. i have a pic of Bryce in Mckennas glasses that is too cute.. i will find it and share :)


----------



## lilrojo

My test from yesterday... and Bryce.. been a while he was like 9 or 10 months old..
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2









25dpo.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I'm always here if you need to vent. I totally understand where you're coming from. :hugs:

Skadi, that must have been so scary for you! I'm glad the worst is over, and I hope Kiera feels better soon. Poor little baby. :(

Rojo, that picture is adorable! And your test line looks awesome! Doesn't get much darker than that! :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello ladies!!

Skadi:HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!! IM sorry about your night i hope kiera is feeling better!

Rojo: Im glad the spotty has slowed alot! only 3 days until your scan!!!!! i really cant wait to see how many babies are in there!!!

Lalila: im sorry to hear that lo hasnt been feel that great i really hope she is feeling better!

Pita: Nice to see you how are you doing?

Spiffy: That is a great bump!!!! Aww look at Alia in her glasses. SOO cute!!I bought jonathan some glasses when we went to glenwood. I will post a pic of him too haha I cant believe you are 26 weeks almost to third tri!

Haking: That is such a cute pic of you dh and lo. You know i understand how you feel about your inlaws. I dont live with mine but they live 2 min away. I hate the way they treat my daughter when my niece is around. My SIL basically lives at there house and my niece always gets soo spoiled. But if my daughter starts to be loud or make a mess then she is the one who gets yelled at. All she wants always is to go there but when she does it seems like all they do is compare my daughter to my niece. It really sucks. My parents are in Texas. All my family is there. I wish my mom was here too. At least i wouldnt feel awful to as my mom to watch my kids like i do it i ask my inlaws. My mil usually says no because she is tired or sick or some reason. But evertime i turn around she is watching my niece. I miss my mom soo much. We will be moving to texas sometime. BUt to bad its not soon enough. I understand completely!!!

Harley: Those are adorable pics too haha i love the last one lol

i hope i didnt forget anyone

Afm well on Monday Natalia is going to start in her new preschool!!! OMG i am soo exited. I just cant wait for her to go play with other little kids and stuff. I know she will love it. I am now just waiting to get jonathan into the one i wanna get him in. We have been emailing back and forth but i tell you when i work my days are basically gone. So i havent been able to go talk to her yet. She has a child that is about to move up age groups so that is when jonathan will be able to start full time! You know ladies im still not really feeling much of any movement? I really wonder how much of a anterior placenta i have. I mean sometimes really really low i feel some kicks but thats it. idk it really sucks:

Ladies tell me what you think of the name. Jaslyn?


----------



## PitaKat

Spiffy, you and your bump look gorgeous :thumbup:

Hi Girls! I'm doing ok, so glad it's spring! The sun is out, the weather is slowly getting warmer, and I'm spending a lot more time outside :thumbup:

Colin is learning lots of new things, he too likes being outside, there are lots of things to put in his mouth, like grass, leaves, dirt, etc.! I really have to keep one eye on him at all times to keep him from eating the yard :haha: He just learned how to clap his hands today! It's SO cute! He's getting really close to walking, he's cruising around on the furniture constantly. He cut his 3rd tooth, it's the first one on the top. I thought he'd get two at one time, like he did last time, but alas, this tooth looks like a loner. He's talking a LOT these days too. He's going through that clingy stranger-danger phase, doesn't want to be held by anyone else. But when he's around my little siblings, he's pleased as punch to just play and hang out with them, be one of the crowd. It's so awesome because he gets fussy when he's bored, but they entertain him and he's a happy baby!

I babysit for my mom so she can work a few days a week. With my dad's work schedule, she was only working 1 day a week, so I'm helping her out so she can pick up more hours. It's nice for me, it gives me a feeling of helping out and being useful, it kind of frames my week. I have to actually keep track of what day of the week it is :haha: I'm also doing some gardening, along with the usual cooking and cleaning and laundry. And I'm also packing. 

Our housing situation looks like it's going to change again. My parents and I have our eye on a small farm, but in order to make the down payment, they have to sell one of their two houses. They've decided to list the one that Colin and I are currently staying in, so we're packing the house up, and will be moving into the smaller house, along with the rest of the family. It'll be 8 people all in a 3 Br, 1.5 bath. Yikes! Hopefully the time that we're all crammed in together will be short! If we are able to buy our little dream farm, it is a lot closer to my house, where my husband is still living, and will be a MUCH shorter drive to take Colin to visit his dad. Right now the drive is almost two hours :wacko: I drive there every other week, and on the opposite week, he drives over here. So Colin gets to see his dad every week.

So my husband and I are still separated. I haven't filed for divorce, but I think that's the conclusion I'm coming to. At this point, I don't want to be married anymore. It's strange, I spent my whole life looking forward to getting married, dated with the intention of finding someone to marry, got married at 19... and now I think I could happily live the rest of my life being single. Who knows what the future holds, but that's how I'm feeling right now about relationships and marriage. 

So that's what's up with us. I haven't been on BNB real regularly lately, so I am WAY behind on this thread, but I saw Skadi's announcement and had to comment :thumbup:


----------



## lalila0007

Skadi - that's so scary, I hope your little one gets to feeling better really soon!

Spiffy - OMG what a GREAT BUMP! You are adorable! I see where Alia gets it :)

As for In-laws....I really can't stand mine and there is no way I could ever live with them. So...props to you ladies who do! Much better women than myself for sure!

So - Lilli's party was great. She had so much fun! I was a bit worried at first because she was super fussy yesterday morning. But as soon as guests started arriving, she turned on the charm and was a perfect the angel the rest of the day. I managed to get over 25 people in, feed them pizza and cupcakes and open presents in under 1.5 hours. Had the house clean again and Lilli down for her nap within an hour after the party was over. She woke still in a happy mood and had a blast playing with her new things! It was a good day! AND, I only cried once! haha!
 



Attached Files:







toofy.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8292.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

Aww happy she had such a great day.. You now have a 1 year old :)

Well tomorrow is the big day .. :)


----------



## littlesteph

Hiya
i'm son is 8 weeks old he is our first and because we want children close in age and because it took just over 2 years to fall pregnant with him we are going to start trying when he turns 3 months, i also had a c-section and when i told my doctor what our plan was he didn't saying about having to wait, didn't tell me the risks or anything i had told him that i had done some research on it though, i would have been classed as high risk any way because my son stopped growing they think he stopped at about 32 33 weeks, i was induced at 36+4 weeks. me hand my hubby have our reasons for wanting to try so soon we've spoken to his family about and they've already told they'd give us all the surport we need and already seem really excited about having another grandchild even though they had 2 in the space of a month. my sister in law was also pregnant as the time, both had the same due date.


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome littlesteph.. :) Wow you will be busy :)


----------



## littlesteph

oh yea defently, but hoping it will be worth it :)


----------



## lalila0007

Welcome littlesteph! Good luck! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Steph! :wave: My DD had IUGR and stopped growing and actually started losing weight before she was born, but because I never had an ultrasound or anything past 20 weeks, they didn't catch it until she was born. This time around they'll be giving me an ultrasound at 32 weeks to check on growth. I hope you fall pregnant quicker this time around!

Duejan, I didn't start feeling serious movements until 21 weeks, which is when I think Liam grew big and strong enough to kick me properly through the placenta. As for the name, I love it! How would you pronounce it? Like JAYS-lin or JAZZ-lin?

Pita, glad to hear that things are going well for you! I'm sorry to hear that you and your husband are most likely getting divorced, but you know what is best for your family. At least Colin still gets to see his dad every week. :flower: I hope you can get your dream farm!

Lalila, I love the pictures from Lilli's b-day party! I'm glad she had fun and that everything went smoothly for you. :D

Rojo, I'm so excited for your scan! What time do you have it at?

As for me, I am absolutely shattered. Alia woke up every hour last night crying, and I ended up getting up with her 5 times throughout the night, trying to figure out what was wrong with her. Also, I think I mentioned that she's been trying to make herself throw up lately, but this morning it's been a constant battle to keep her from putting her finger down her throat to gag herself. It's seriously making me depressed about the thought of having another when she's already such a handful right now. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs spiffy.. its just a phase and it will pass.. :hugs:

steph-hope it doesn't take long.. it took us 5 months.. my cycles were crazy so I was on clomid for 2 of them.. falling preg this last cycle.. its def worth it :) Are you only planning on 2 ??

Spiffy my us is at 1pm.. so should be done about 130ish.. I have the dietician before that.. at 1030-1130.. blah.. then to wait till 1..


----------



## littlesteph

lilrojo said:


> Hugs spiffy.. its just a phase and it will pass.. :hugs:
> 
> steph-hope it doesn't take long.. it took us 5 months.. my cycles were crazy so I was on clomid for 2 of them.. falling preg this last cycle.. its def worth it :) Are you only planning on 2 ??
> 
> Spiffy my us is at 1pm.. so should be done about 130ish.. I have the dietician before that.. at 1030-1130.. blah.. then to wait till 1..

congrats,

at the moment yea we are only planning on the 2.


----------



## lalila0007

Rojo - can't wait to hear US news. 

Spiffy - I understand completely. Lilli has really bad nights sometimes too. BIG HUGS!


----------



## Pielette

Pita, lovely to hear from you! Sounds like you and Colin are really settled with your parents which is great :thumbup: I can't say I'm too surprised that you're coming to the decision of a permanent separation, it sounds like it will be the right thing for you. Not easy to do but sometimes the right thing isn't.

Hi littlesteph! Good luck and I hope it takes less time second time round!

Sorry to hear Alia has been quite unsettled spiffy. It's always a phase but that doesn't make it any better when you're in the middle of it :nope: You can always think of it as getting the more dependent stages out of the way earlier though, now that Liam is on his way :flower: Gorgeous bump by the way!

I don't know how you ladies live with your inlaws and don't go mad! My MIL is in a hospital at the moment, she's in and out because of bipolar and manic depression, she's tried to kill herself numerous times. But as a result my FIL is lonely and my DH has tried to talk me into living with him numerous times. I get on well with him, I'm more than happy to spend time with him etc and for him to live in the same street if he wants to, but I really don't want to live with him. I don't want to live with anyone! Not even my mum, I love her to bits but she drives me potty sometimes too :haha:

Duejan, Jaslyn is really cute! In my head it sounds like Jazzlin, is that right? 

Love all those daddy and baby pics, Harley and HAKing! So cute :cloud9: Noah does not sleep with us ever, because he just needs his own space to fall asleep, I'd love to have a sleepy cuddle with him :nope: Maybe Milo will like it!

Lovely to hear about Lilli's birthday party, sounds like it was a real success lalila!

Skadi, congratulations! :happydance: So glad to hear number two is on the way. And sorry to hear Keira has been quite ill. It's awful when they're that poorly and you can't do anything to take it away :hugs:

Rojo, so pleased that your ultrasound is tomorrow!

We're all good, although meltdowns are now quite common :dohh: He can have a meltdown over the slightest thing. I think a lot of it is frustration because he can't speak yet.


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, that's exciting to hear that you got Natalia into her preschool! :thumbup: I was just thinking about Sam going to school yesterday (even though its a ways off still...:blush:) and kinda got sad to think he won't need me anymore and will be such a big boy! I love that he is growing up but some days it seems so quick! :wacko: 

I wouldn't worry too much about movement, I even explained this yesterday to my doctor at my appointment and she said as long as you are feeling something its okay and that some babies are just quieter than others. Plus with the anterior placenta you'll feel less...it does seem unfair though to not feel them kicking loads, doesn't it! :nope: And, I really do like the name you picked...its not common but not totally weird where no one will know how to pronounce it, ya know!? 

Pita, its so good to hear from you and sounds like you are doing well. :flower:I am sorry to hear that you will most likely move forward with the divorce but only you know what is right for you and it sounds like you've taken time to think about it and are making the best decision for you. :hugs: 

Lalila, so happy to hear that Lili's birthday was a success! The pictures are cute! 

Rojo, can't wait to hear about the ultrasound! I can't believe you're already 6 weeks...I'm sure it didn't go quick for you but it seems like you just got your BFP last week! :thumbup:

littlesteph, welcome! :wave: I really hope that it doesn't take you as long to conceive #2! 

Spiffy, I hope that Alia had a better night last night! I hate when it seems like our LO's are sleeping though the night and you get used to it and then they go and have a horrible night! :dohh:

Pie, we are going through the same thing with Sam lately with the meltdowns. Its really horrible but I'm trying to stay positive about it and know its just a phase and will go away. :thumbup: I have a lot of patience so it hasn't been too bad though yesterday Sam decided to test me every chance he got, little stinker!!! :dohh:

I'm sure everyone else will agree with me...but you need to post a belly pic Pie!!! :flower: 

AFM, nothing to exciting to report. I spent a lot of time with Sam this weekend going for walks to the park and playing outside. I feel pretty tired today and its just now my Monday! :wacko:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies,
i was kinda expecting people to tell me i'm crazy for wanting another so soon. i have 4 more weeks to wait then i'll TTCing :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, Steph, this group is full of crazy people. You fit right in! :winkwink: :rofl:

Rojo, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your scan today!!!

Haking, Alia had a better night last night, although she still woke up crying several times. And then she took her nap at 9:25am! Which means we're going to have a loooong stretch until bedtime unless I can somehow get her to take a second nap, although she hasn't done that in a long time.

Sorry to hear that you and Pie are dealing with toddler meltdowns. :( I'm not looking forward to that stage!

As for movements, I seem to feel more movements and stronger movements with Liam than I did with Alia, despite the fact that I had a posterior placenta with Alia. I think part of it is because my placenta is lower, so I still feel all the force of his kicks when he's head down. This does make me wonder though...what happens if for some reason I need an emergency C-section? Because I'm pretty sure my placenta is down where the incision would be. :shrug: Not that I'm too worried, but I am curious.


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, I'm not really sure what that would mean for a c section? :shrug: I'm sure they have notes about it and would just cut higher? 

Littlesteph, you'll fit right in! :winkwink: We all start TTC at different times for different reasons and no one should judge you. Its your babies and you're raising them...not anyone else! I always hate when people try to give their advice about my children when I don't want or need it. We ::may:: start TTC early after Ben is born but still not sure. Depends how things go once he is here and how I'm feeling. :flower:

Maybe you girls can give me your opinions...I went to the doctors yesterday and everything is perfect! :cloud9: But apparently I need to make a decision soon about a second c section or a vbac! :shrug: I am not sure...part of me wants to try for a vbac but my mom is pressuring me for a c section because of safety though my doctor said that she feels I could be 100% successful at a vbac. Also, DH would prefer a section also for safety. 

They also told me that if something goes wrong, they can have him out in 8 minutes! I think that is pretty good. I just don't know what to think or decide :nope:


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing said:


> Spiffy, I'm not really sure what that would mean for a c section? :shrug: I'm sure they have notes about it and would just cut higher?
> 
> Littlesteph, you'll fit right in! :winkwink: We all start TTC at different times for different reasons and no one should judge you. Its your babies and you're raising them...not anyone else! I always hate when people try to give their advice about my children when I don't want or need it. We ::may:: start TTC early after Ben is born but still not sure. Depends how things go once he is here and how I'm feeling. :flower:
> 
> Maybe you girls can give me your opinions...I went to the doctors yesterday and everything is perfect! :cloud9: But apparently I need to make a decision soon about a second c section or a vbac! :shrug: I am not sure...part of me wants to try for a vbac but my mom is pressuring me for a c section because of safety though my doctor said that she feels I could be 100% successful at a vbac. Also, DH would prefer a section also for safety.
> 
> They also told me that if something goes wrong, they can have him out in 8 minutes! I think that is pretty good. I just don't know what to think or decide :nope:

i think i worry a little just because i had a emcs and i read alot about having to wait 18 months. my doctor didn't say anything when i said we wanted to start trying when he's 3 months, i've taken that as a green light to go :haha: i've done my research and havan't found anyone whos had problems with their pregnancy when they've fallen pregnant that quick.


----------



## Duejan2012

well rojo i cant wait to hear about you scan. Update as soon as possible!!!:happydance:

welcome littlesteph:flower: I think you will fit right in with everyone here lol I hope it doesnt take as long to concieve number two!

Pita: Great to see that you are doing well. Im sorry this all will prob end in divorce but like the others have said you know what is best for you and your fam:hugs:

Spiffy: Im glad to hear Alia had a better night last night. Jonathan has been having a couple off nights as well. And as for the csection problem my doc explained everything to me as mine is low over the cervix. He said that they will have to cut right through it basically. It will take them less then two min after the insertion to get that baby out. So there wont be any loss of oxygen really to the babyxx

Haking: Its a tough desition about another csection or a vbac. I personally think you should try for a vbac. I mean its your disitions over your moms and even your dhs. I have heard many people with secessfull vbac stories. 

pie: Jonathan has also started with his meltdowns. He just throws himself on the floor crying and getting mad:nope: im just happy im not the only one going through that lol. i also agree with haking we need to see a bump pic!

Lalila: I am soo happy Lilli had a great birthday. i love the pics aww. 

Afm: well natalia loved her preschool she almost cried when we left but i called after a couple hours and they said she is doing great! I know after a while she will warm up to all the children there! 

And yes you would prounounce the name im thinking of jaz-lin i just dont know if i wanna make it more mexican and put it like jazlene jazlin or like american jaslynn lol. my dh does seem to like the name so thats cool. There was really no arguement with that one unless he heres something different lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, thanks for answering that C-sec question! As for the name, that's how DH was about our girl name. He said that unless we thought of something better, we would use it. Maybe next time, though! :winkwink:

Steph, it's too bad Youngwife20 isn't visiting this forum much anymore, because she had an EMCS with her first, and then got pregnant with her second four months after giving birth. She's already had her second, but she hasn't been back to the forum to update, so I guess we just have to assume everything went well. :flower:

Haking, if I were you, I'd try for the VBAC, just because recovery time is shorter with a vaginal birth, but obviously it's going to be your decision. But like your doc said, if the VBAC isn't working so well, they can always get little Ben out of there in no time. :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

Heehee, do you know I've barely taken a single bump shot? Appalling isn't it! I always forget and pics always come out better if someone else takes them but I never remember to ask DH :dohh: Mental note, must must take some pics...

I was looking at pictures of the Duchess of Cambridge earlier today and she's due the day after me, and she looks tiny! Honestly I couldn't believe my eyes! I know I'm on my second pregnancy and she's on her first but it's still astonishing to me. And I've always been tiny, I'm very slim (thanks to my lovely Mother's genetics) and am mostly all belly. 

HAKing and duejan, thank you, it's nice to know its not just happening in my house! He can have a meltdown over the slightest, most stupid little thing. Like yesterday, I took him to the park and he had great fun running around, I was letting him do whatever he wanted (within reason of course) until he decided he wanted to run around in the car park :wacko: Er no to that one! So he had a meltdown over it. It's fine when we're at home because the quickest way for him to get over it is if I ignore it. But when we're out he's liable to headbutt the ground so all I can do is throw him over my shoulder and take him somewhere else while he's screaming. Thankfully it's usually very short lived. But I don't quite know how to handle it when we're out of the house if I'm honest, especially as both he and I are getting bigger by the day!

I'd try for the vbac too HAKing :thumbup: At least that way you will know what would have been, if you know what I mean? If you go for the c-section straight away you'll never know. And they can get him out really quickly if need be :thumbup:

Aw lovely to hear that Natalia really enjoyed her preschool duejan! I think I would go for Jaslyn if it were me, I prefer that spelling :flower:

Oh, our new bed arrived today! :happydance: I'm so excited about going to bed :haha: I sat on it earlier and it feels so lovely.


----------



## Duejan2012

you know spiffy i just checked her profile and she was lst on on the 14th maybe she is just lerking right now and doesnt have time to type with a one year old and a new born lol i do wish she would though


----------



## lilrojo

US went great... 1 baby saw and heard the heartbeat.. Im due dec 13th :)
 



Attached Files:







baby 3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, that's awesome news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Duejan, that's true. She certainly has her hands full, so I wouldn't blame her for taking some time off from the forum.

Pie, I'm so happy that you got your new bed! I bet it's going to feel lovely when you sleep in it tonight. :) As for the Duchess of Cambridge, has she revealed the gender of her baby yet? Or are they waiting until birth?


----------



## Pielette

Fantastic news rojo! So glad your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat :happydance:

Spiffy no she hasn't, I didn't think they would really. It'll be interesting though because our politicians are in the midst of changing the laws of succession so that their first child, boy or girl, becomes king or queen. So if they have a girl she won't be usurped in favour of a younger brother. 

I kind of hope after all of that changing that they do have a girl!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I hope they have a girl so that Liam can marry a princess and live happily ever after...as king...and support his parents in their old age. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, you're little jellybean looks perfect! :happydance: And you're due on Sam's birthday! :)

littlesteph, why did you have an emergency c section? I had one also with Sam. It was scary but also didn't leave me much time to freak out since it happened so quick. I'm not really worried about being pregnant right now after a c section but I'm worried about the vbac a bit. :shrug:

Pie, yay for a new bed!!! :happydance:

Thanks girls for your input about the VBAC. I was very set on it up until a month or so ago...a friend of our family tried for a VBAC in another state. It was their second and she went into labor on her own a week early (you can't get induced for a vbac). I don't know all the details but while in labor at the hospital her uterus ruptered and she lost the baby and had to have a histerectormy and can never have another baby again now! :cry: Its horrible and that is honestly what is scaring me and apparently my mom! :dohh:

I wish I had more time to think about it but I guess I have to decide earlier than expected...they said that if I wanna try for a vbac I set a c section date for my due date and if I don't want to labor it would be for 39 weeks.


----------



## PitaKat

Rojo, so glad you got to see and hear your sweet little bean! :thumbup:

Thanks girls for taking the time to read my long post. Sheesh, can ya tell I haven't posted in a while? :blush::haha:

I'm feeling peace about the decision. Just wondering now how much time I should give it, should I end this sooner or wait longer before filing the necessary paperwork? I'm trying to give myself plenty of time to feel the feelings, not pressure myself (which is hard to do!), and listen to the Lord. The longer time goes on, the more I feel peace in this direction. It's scary, but I think it's the right thing. Some days this 3 and a half months feels like it's been SO long, but other days it feels like a remarkably short amount of time.


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing said:


> littlesteph, why did you have an emergency c section? I had one also with Sam. It was scary but also didn't leave me much time to freak out since it happened so quick. I'm not really worried about being pregnant right now after a c section but I'm worried about the vbac a bit. :shrug:
> 
> 
> .

it started of as an induced as james has stopped growing they never told me why. after having the second pesarine my contracts went from every 3 to 5 mintues to every 28 seconds, and james wasn't liking it his heart rate kept dropping and at one point stopped for a few seconds and he was getting stressed.
my consolent told me that i'd be high risk for a c-section because he was so small and might not be able to cope with labour so i had prepared myself to be told that i'd have one.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pita, I'm glad that you're feeling peace about your decision, and that it's something you've given a lot of thought, instead of rushing into. :flower:

Steph, I'm not sure if you said in your first post or not, but how big was your little boy and how early did he come?

Haking, I can see why stories like that would scare you about a VBAC. How terrible for your family friend. :( If it were me, I think I would just pray about it a lot, and only move forward if I felt okay about it. Why did you have to have a EMCS with Sam?


----------



## HAKing

Pita, I'm glad you are feeling good about your decision and took a lot of time to think about it instead of rushing into something you may regret later on. :flower:

Spiffy, I was induced with Sam 2 days after my due date because they thought he was getting too big for me to deliver. I was already dilated 2cm when I went in so they broke my water and I progressed very quickly. Doctor thought he would be born by 4pm (induced at 7:30am). I didn't want an epidural because of all the stuff I read about it stalling labor so I held out until 7cm when they told me that it was my last chance. And gave the poor guy the hardest time...he said I was almost the worst person to give an epidural to :blush: because I kept freaking out!

They came to check me pretty regularly and I wasn't making any progress and then I started to get a really high fever and Sam's heart rate was getting too high every time I would have a contraction to the point where he was way too stressed and they made the decision to get him out ASAP because he wasn't doing well. 

They found out when they opened me up the cord was wrapped 2x around his neck and every time I would have a contraction to push him down he would get stuck and get way stressed! :cry: They had him out 15 minutes after telling me I was having a section! He was absoultely perfect and had no problems after but doctor said that if we had waited any longer he may have had serious problems. I'm happy with my decision but still to this day I think about how it was not the birth that I always wanted. 

I just feel like a vbac would help me have more peace with my previous c section but I'm also so scared to say I planned for Ben for 9 months and then something happened to him!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, that must have been so scary! I hope and pray that never happens to me. I developed a fever during labor, but I guess it didn't affect Alia too much, because she was never in distress. But it was one of the reasons that they had extra people standing by when she was born (the other reason was the meconium in her water).

Have you asked the ladies in the C-section forum if any of them have had VBACs? They might be able to give you some experiences so you know what to expect if you decide to go for it.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! im not on much lately, but wanted to stop and say hi. I miss you all and think about you. :hugs:

hope everyone is doing great. I read so much, but cant remember it all.

pita- im glad you have peace about your decision :hugs:

haking- I hope you have an uneventful vbac, and if you do have to have a section you have more peace about it this time.

rojo- that's a beautiful baby!

I had more, but forgot everything. well wishes and blessing on you all :flower:

we are full on ttc this month, and I think my lp might be long enough finally so hopefully it will happen soon. it was 10 days last month. hoping and praying for a bfp this month :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, blessed! Nice to see you. :) 10 days is great! Sounds like things are going well; I think it's great that you are TTC and not just NTNP. God clearly has placed having another baby on both your hearts. :)

Welcome, Steph! Nice to meet you. And we don't think you're crazy at all. I knew I wanted to TTC as soon as my cycles came back because we also want our kids to be close in age. It took about 13 months to conceive our first, and the second (a MC) and third (who I'm currently pregnant with) only took 2 months each! Hope your second comes more quickly too. :)

Yes, Pie, I agree. Take a picture! (And then share it with us... :))

Yay, rojo! So glad to hear (and see) that everything is great with baby! December 13th is going to come so fast. :D

Sounds like everyone is doing fairly well. We're starting to enter the meltdown stage too. Although, I'm not really a huge fan of that word. Not sure why, and I can't really think of a better alternative. But yeah, Ozzy gets pretty upset when he gets told he can't do/have something he really wants. Poor Daniel is the one dealing with it most of the time, though. I'm curious to see what his "meltdowns" will be like in a few months (i.e. when I'm home with him and will actually have to deal with them more).

EDIT: I just looked at my ticker and realized I'm down to double digits for the number of days until Jimmy's due date. Ack! It's going by so fast!


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles said:


> Steph, I'm not sure if you said in your first post or not, but how big was your little boy and how early did he come?

He was born at 36 weeks and 4 days. 
was meant to be 36 weeks 3 days but they couldn't induce me that as they had no spare beds for james. he weighed 4lb 6oz. i had a scan at 35 weeks 2 days and they said he was 4lb 4oz then. 
he's putting on the weight nicely now he's 5lb 14oz still has to be weighed weekly and has to go for a second 6 week check up because he was small


----------



## Pielette

Wow HAKing that all sounds really scary :nope: I'm not surprised you're wrestling with this decision, especially with the experience of your family friend. I get the impression that you'd like to try for a vbac though? Maybe just give yourself some more time, you have enough to wait a while and as the time gets nearer you might find it easier :hugs:

So nice to hear from you blessed! Glad to hear your luteal phase has lengthened, fingers crossed that will lead to a lovely link BFP! :flower:

I forgot to tell you ladies that we went to see our friends last weekend who have just had a baby girl. She was a week old when we saw her so tiny baby! Absolutely gorgeous. I was really pleasantly surprised by Noah's reaction. When I was holding her he was really curious and wanted to touch her, DH was careful to keep him back a bit because God forbid he'd be heavy handed with her, when it's your own it's ok but if he accidentally hurt someone else's baby that'd be awful! But no jealousy, he was just really interested. Which was lovely!

Oh, and I think my bump has dropped! I know that sounds really early but last night when I went to bed I kept getting these shooting pains down below (sorry tmi) and it felt like Milo was nudging downwards. This morning I got up and my bump shape seems to have changed, it's sloping downwards more rather than going straight out, and it feels like my lungs have a bit more room. Weird huh?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Blessed and Harely.. :)

Blessed good luck hope you get that bfp :)


----------



## HAKing

Pie, that is great that Noah wasn't jealous of the baby. :thumbup: I kinda did the same thing with Sam a few weeks back and he was very curious about the baby that I was holding and kept an eye on me but didn't seem too jealous and was actually interested in looking at him. I do agree with you though about making sure he didn't hurt the baby...I was worried about that also as Sam can be a bit rough at times! :dohh: Its different when its your own but god forbid he hit someone else's baby!!! :blush:

I do want to try for a vbac...some days I'm 60/40 for a vbac and others I'm 60/40 for a c section! :dohh: In my ideal situation I would just set my date for 39 weeks and go into labor early and try for a vbac at that time but only time will tell if that happens! And I feel like the only one that is 100% for it is my doctor, everyone else is worried about mine and Ben's safety! :wacko:

Pie, maybe you should post a bump picture and we can be the judge if of if you've dropped! :winkwink:

Blessed, so good to hear from you and soooo excited you're full on TTC now!!! :happydance:

Spiffy, I may post in the c section forum just to see if I can get any opinions there too! Thanks for the tip! :hugs:

Harley, sorry that Ozzy is also going through that phase...its no fun and quite honestly I'd rather deal with it than have DH as he doesn't have much patience for it. How is your DH dealing with it??? 

And, yay for double digits...I can't wait to get there!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Haking your pretty close to the double digits.. 

Ugh I cant wait to be in second or third tri lol.. and out of stupid 1st


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, I know its getting close! Some days it seems like its flying by and others it feels like its dragging on! 

How are you feeling? Any weird symptoms or nausea?


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I know the feeling lol.. 

I feel very nauseous I have puked 2x already today.. but I guess its all apart of it and will pass in a few weeks.. and tired.. and hungry lol..


----------



## blessedmomma

hi steph! welcome and hope you get a bfp as soon as you try :hugs:

pie- I felt all mine drop, so you probably have. I think they say only the first baby does, but there is no mistaking when you can suddenly breath better lol 

rojo- I hope first tri goes fast!
 
thanks Harley- hopefully the 10 day lp will increase and we will be blessed soon :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Blessed... 

I hope you are soon blessed with another miracle of your own..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Pie, you are lucky! I wish Jimmy would drop; I'm starting to get out of breath easily. There are some song at church that I can't sing because I don't have the lung capacity and I have to take breaths where you aren't meant to. I mean, I can sing them, it's just hard.

I remember reading something about second babies dropping either sooner or later than your first, but I can't remember which it was! LOL

HAKing, I think Daniel is handling Ozzy's outbursts pretty well. I try not to judge him if it seems like he's loosing his patience because I know he deals with it all day. As far as I can tell, he's been consistent in his "discipline" (i.e. saying no, taking something away if needed, etc.), so that's good. He's a great dad. :)

Hope you feel better soon, rojo!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Blessed, yay for full on TTC! I hope your lp is long enough and you get that bfp soon! :thumbup:

Rojo, sorry to hear you're dealing with the icky first tri symptoms. :(

Harley, I don't think my DH would be able to handle staying at home with Alia, especially not if she was throwing tantrums. He loves her, but he just doesn't know how to be patient sometimes. But he's learning.

Pie, I think Liam is starting to drop, too, so I guess it's not that weird. I'm having more hip pain and pressure in my pelvis, and sneezing has started to hurt my lower tummy (although I'm not really sure if that has anything to do with it). I guess when I take another bump shot, I can compare the two and see if it's dropped lower.

Haking, the double digits it a fun thing to look forward to in between V-day and the beginning of third tri. To be honest, I love milestones, because they help me feel like things are going faster! For me, it's third tri tomorrow! :happydance:

So, do you remember me telling you about how crappy Alia's sleep was the other night? Well, it really hasn't gotten better. She's been up for two hours in the middle of the night crying and whining the past couple nights, and I have no idea why. Also, today she gaged herself and projectile vomited all over the car, the carseat, and herself. And then as I was putting her to bed tonight, she threw up again. I'm starting to wonder if she has some underlying stomach problem, because I just don't think it's normal for her to be throwing up this much. :(


----------



## littlesteph

blessedmomma - Thank you, it would be nice, think i'd be really shocked if that happened, i'd be so over the moon for it too happen first time round this time. took soo long last time.


----------



## Pielette

That is a lot to be throwing up spiffy. Especially at her age. It's probably nothing but maybe take her to be checked out, just for your peace of mind. Being up for two hours every night is a bit weird :wacko: So she's upset with it, not happy? Maybe teething? What time of the night is it?

Rojo sorry to hear the first tri sickness has got you. I hate first tri with a vengeance. 

Harley that's great that your DH is handling things really well with Ozzy. I'm much more patient with Noah than my DH is, not that he's bad, but it gets him down a lot quicker than me. But then we have had a lot of whinging going on lately and it's wearing on me slightly too. 

Today I've been feeling pretty down for some reason. Well I think it's a whole bunch of little reasons. I slept terribly and I never do well on such bad sleep. Plus my neighbours moved out today and I'm really going to miss them, they're lovely and have a little boy similar in age to Noah so we used to do lots of things together. Add to that Noah's whinging and the waiting for the house to be sorted... Just a bit fed up and hormonal I guess.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Pie, I know how you feel. I had a pretty bad day the other day, too, with not getting much sleep, and Alia being extremely clingy and whiny. I finally just had a good cry, and then DH took me out to see a movie, which was fun. :flower:

As for Alia's night time wake ups, it starts sometime around midnight, and then it's just rough from there on out. I thought teething possibly, but she's never been that bad with teething before. Usually she'll have one night where she'll wake up crying for a bit, and then the next day, I see that she's broken a tooth. But we're going on five days of bad sleep now, and still no tooth, so I think it's something else, but I'm not sure what it is. :shrug:


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, sorry you're dealing with the sucky 1st trimester symptoms! Those are the worst :nope: Hope you don't get it too bad and your kids don't give you too much trouble while you're feeling yucky! :hugs:

Harley, that is great that Daniel is dealing with Ozzy well. My DH has patience but not as much as I do and so I'd rather deal with it than have him do it. 

Spiffy, that is really odd that Alia is making her self vomit! I've never heard of a baby doing that...maybe have her checked out like Pie said just to make sure its not another underlying problem. :flower:

Pie and Spiffy, I can really relate on the whole feeling down lately...:cry: I swear I am an emotion wreck lately...I think its the whole living at in-laws getting to me and the frustration of Ben not having a nursery and the annoying SIL and their kid! Its too much to take and I'm feeling super annoyed and almost in an instant bad mood when I come home and see them. :growlmad: I expressed to DH about it and he has been more supportive about it and telling his family to back off a bit which has been helping but I think the only real way to fix it won't come until we move! :wacko: Thank god I love my job or life would be extra hard! :haha:

So, I don't know if any of you guys still give your babies a bottle still (with the exception of littlesteph, of course :winkwink:) but the past week I have been working on weaning Sam off the bottle since he still gets one at night and so far so good. He hasn't had one since last Friday night and we completely changed our bedtime routine now so we read a book and then he goes to bed and he is doing great! I almost feel too lucky! :haha: I am just trying to do this sooner than later so that once Ben comes Sam isn't jealous of Ben's bottle when he no longer gets one. :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, that's great that you got Sam weaned so easily! Alia still has four bottles a day! :shock: Of course, with hw horrible she eats, I think she might starve without it, so we're going to wait it out and see if she starts drinking less and less on her own. Of course, she's also younger than Sam, so we still have time. :flower:

As for the in-laws, I'm sorry that's still such a source of stress for you. I'm glad that your DH is being more understanding, though. I pointed out to my DH a few of the comments that his mom has made to me since we've been living here, and he agreed that they've been rude, so at least I know I'm not crazy. My own mom passed away when I was 11 years old, so my DH will never experience the whole MIL, thing.


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, my doctor told me something interesting that may or may not help you with Alia's eating. She said as long as I keep filling Sam up with milk he won't wanna eat because he is full. I've tried to start giving less milk and just more water during the day to see if it helps. I haven't seen a real difference yet though. :shrug: 

As for the in-laws, avoiding them has been helping! :haha: though tomorrow is a big family get together! Boo! Reminding myself it's gonna be worth it and how much money we are saving is helping a tiny bit! 

At least your DH also noticed that his mom hasn't been super nice to you and you know you aren't crazy an just hormonal imagining it! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Haking. I've thought about the milk thing, but I never give her milk before her meal, only as a top-up afterwards. I could start taking the milk away, but with her vomiting so much, I'm just more concerned about her getting enough nutrition.

Oh my gosh, ladies. I had such a scare tonight. Alia fell down the stairs. :cry: Thankfully it was only a half flight of stairs, but she smacked her head on the railing on the way down and now has a deep bruise on her head. It scared me to death, and my DH blames himself because he thought he could catch her but he couldn't. She seems okay now, but it took her a long time to calm down. :(


----------



## HAKing

Oh no! I hope Alia is okay, that is soooo scary! Just keep an eye on her to make sure she didn't get a concussion. Don't blame yourself or feel bad though, things like that are bound to happen as they grow! 

A few weeks back Sam feel off our bed! I thought I could catch him and Tim thought he could but we both missed and he fell off the bed straight onto his back! Thankfully he was okay! I might have cried more than him I was so freaked out.


----------



## Skadi

Ugh Rojo I am feeling you with the nausea. Blegh. Last time around I was able to mostly manage it with diclectin and I was left feeling sleepy and kinda sea sick.

This time the diclectin started giving me Heart palpitations and making me super dizzy so I had to stop. Now I have been throwing up non-stop. I feel like I have a stomach flu.

I also noticed something different. With Keira my face broke out like mad, and so far this time my face is clear. 

Maybe that means its a boy? 

We haven't weaned off the bottle yet. She JUST self-weaned off BFing. About a month ago she just suddenly wasn't interested, and now I am wondering if the pregnancy did something to my milk that made her go "meh" over it.


----------



## Duejan2012

Lots to catch up on.

Spiffy: I am soo sorry that ALia is still not sleeping well. I really hope this gets better. I agree that is a bit strang for her to be vomitting so much i think as well you should take her to the doc or at least give them a call to see what advice they have:hugs: im also sorry she fell down the stairs. Dont beat yourself up about it, these thing happen all the time:flower: i cant believe you are in third tri already. I think the pregnancys are going soo fast lol

Skadi: you never know with the symptoms thing lol with my son i had the exact opposite than with my dd lol but this time i had the same as my son and soo far we think its a girl :shrug:lol so you just never know lol

Haking: Jonathan is on 2 bottles a day one before bed and once if he wakes up at night. I told myself the next time that i have 2 or 3 days off in a row i am going to take it away. Natalia was weaned by 13 months. I am soo happy i did her that earlly because it was soo easy lol. Plus she started completely sleeping throught the night from 8 pm to 8 am without waking! SO i am hope the same happens with jonathan. I too want him weaned before the other baby gets here. So hopefully within the next few weeks. I am soo happy to hear that Sam is doing well with the weaning. Now if only we could get that potty training going haha (not) i wish they could potty train so young lol. I am sorry to hear about what is going on with your inlaws too.:hugs:

Blessed: I hope you get your bfp really soon. Especially with full on ttc!!!!!

rojo and skadi: I am sorry that the morning sickness has hit!!! Just try not to think about it. Just think that you are not even pregnant when you start to feel nausous loll.This is what kept it at bay with my daughter. I hope it goes fast for you ladies and that you are ones where it leaves around 10-12 weeks too!!!

Pie: Im sorry you are feeling down. That is sad when you lose really good neighbors. I hope even better ones move in next! I really hope your house gets ready soon!!!

littlesteph: I have hope that it will happen sooner this time around! So just be postive lol:thumbup:

Harley: WOw that is great that your dh handles ozzys tantrums lol. My dh does pretty darn good too but i do have the more patients then he does. But i cant complain though lol

I hope i didnt miss anyone

I have been feeling really down latly too ladies. Today is our aniversary of 5 years married( weve been together for 9) I cant believe it. lol I dont regret getting pregnant at all but this pregnancy just falls at weird times. Like i like to drink on acasions you know. I couldnt drink for christmas i could drink for my birthday i couldnt drink for natalias or jonathans bdays i wont be able to drink for my husbands independence or for our 4th of july. I mean i kinda feel left out. Then i had my mother in law tell me that i look like now im carring a girl because i am gaining alot of weight and its all on my sides. Im like omg ive only gained 4 lbs and all up until 2 weeks ago she told me oh i know its a boy you are soo tiny and your bump is all in front. idk that really got me down like if we dont already like gaining weight during pregnancy lets have someone shove it in your face.:nope: Work is also busy for me. I am having some problems fitting in the bathrooms when i helping people to go. SOme people have to use sit to stands https://www.discovermymobility.com/store/patient-lifts/ez-lifts/ez-way-sit-to-stand/index.html to go and the bathrooms are soo small sometimes i really cant fit inbetween. Witch makes me feel even more fat and ugly. At least i have some people at work tell me i have deff got the pregnancy glow lol. Idk it still makes me mad.


----------



## Duejan2012

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/001-1_zps37ea11f5.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/001-1_zps37ea11f5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Here is my bump pic as of yesterday so ill call it 21 weeks!


----------



## HAKing

Duejan, such a cute bump! You don't look huge at all!!! :thumbup: and only gaining 4lbs is nothing. I'm up 13 so far...I'm actually pretty happy with it considering the amount I gained with Sam! :dohh:

I do understand the feeling left out during celebrations and not drinking. I feel that way too sometimes but I know I will miss being pregnant when it's over so I just try to keep positive. :hugs:

Skadi, it could be a boy but I agree with Duejan, I had totally different symptoms this time around than with Sam and its another boy so unfortunately symptoms don't hold much weight. Hope you get whatever you're hoping for though. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks haking!!!! That means alot! I was just bummed. I was still kinda overweight when i got pregnant so trying to stay healthy. 

Does anyone mind sharing there pre preg weight and wieghts now? I would totally understand though if you ladies didnt want to:flower:


----------



## HAKing

Here is my 24 week bump, I forgot to share it a few days ago. 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps5cf87861.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

aww BEAUTIFUL bump haking!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking and Duejan, I love the bump shots! You're both looking super cute! :thumbup:

Haking, we kept Alia awake for awhile after she fell, and she seemed like she was acting normal, and has been fine today, so I think we escaped a concussion, thankfully.

Skadi, so sorry to hear that you're getting bad MS. :( Like Duejan said, hopefully it goes away before Second tri. As for acne, I've actually been the opposite of old wives tales. Less with my girl, and more with my boy! :dohh:

Duejan, I weighed 140 pre-pregnancy with Alia, weighed 182 when I went into labor. I got back down to 148 before getting pregnant this time, and am now up to 173. My goal is to not go past 182 this time, but since I started 8 pounds heavier, we'll see...


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks spiffy i forgot to mention how tall are you? See with Natalia i was 140 and when she was born 200:nope: Then when i got pregnant with Jonathan i was 145 and was 166 when he was born Then 150 when i got pregnant this time and now im 154. I really dont wanna go over 166. I felt soo good while pregnant with jonathan!


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Spiffy and Duejan. 

I started both pregnancies at 160 and with Sam I gained 58!!! :( I was happy to lose more before getting pregnant this time but it didn't happen so I am just staying active as much as possible and I am now 173. Hoping not to go past 182. Wel'll see...


----------



## littlesteph

thank Duejan2012.
i have a feeling it will happen sooner then last time too. i don't think we'll have the years age gap we are hoping for. but i do see it will happen a lot sooner then before


----------



## Skadi

Nice bumps ladies!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan, I'm 5'8''

Haking, that's kind of crazy that we both weigh the same amount right now, and both have the same goal of not going past 182! I hope we can both make it!

Well, Alia has slept slightly better these last two nights, which has been great. Unfortunately, since it was the weekend, we ended up staying up later than we should have, so I don't think I've really caught up on sleep yet. However, I plan on getting to be earlier tonight, for sure!


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, glad to hear Alia slept better! :thumbup: it's always so nice when they have a good night and we realize how spoiled we are when they have a few bad ones. :haha:

You're a lot taller than I am, I'm only 5'4". I am hoping to get down to 140 after Ben I born and before I go back to work. Hence the goal to not gain much. I hope we can do it!


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffy that is great that Alia slept better last night! The is great news. You too are taller than i am. Im 5'5 

Haking: 140 is my goal weight as well after having the baby. But you see all my weight is in my thighs and belly. so that is the hardest to lose. lol. Sounds to me like you are doing great! 

I had a awful dream the other night that all my old stretch marks that i had gotton from my pregnancy with natalia turned bright red again and expanded all down my arms and my legs and i did have a spot on my belly or boobs that did have them. They were even on my face. OMG i woke up almost crying lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

140 is also my goal weight after Liam is born. I tried to get back to 140 after Alia, but the last 8 pounds didn't seem to want to budge. I guess I'll just have to try harder this time.


----------



## HAKing

I know what you mean about the last few pounds not wanting to budge! I gained 58 with Sam and it took nearly 1 year to lose it all!!! :dohh: 

I was joking with my best friend also my boss that if I have to come back to work in maternity pants I'm not coming back! :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha thats funny lol. You know i havnt seen 140 on the scale since i got preg with natalia. I made it to 145 after she was born but couldnt get more off ugg. And then i could get under 150 after i had jonathan. At this rate i wont get under 155 after this one is born... After we all have our babies we should do a workout together lol


----------



## HAKing

Hahaha, Duejan! Good idea! :thumbup:

I actually struggled with how my body looked at having Sam but this time I am gonna try to embrace it and it won't be such a shock to look on the mirror and see what I've become after having a baby! I have a lot of motivation this time to stay active and then lose it all after Ben is born! I guess I didn't realize how hard it would be to lose it after with a newborn. No book can prepare you for it and you will have no idea until you go through it, I believe!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haking, I was the exact same way. I had a hard time with my body after Alia, but I think most of it was because I just wasn't prepared for what it was going to be like. I somehow thought I'd drop the weight faster, and I never considered the fact that I would have flabby excess skin on my stomach. :(

This time around, I'm going to try to be more pro-active about losing it, though. But until then, at least I know what to expect!

Duejan, I was just thinking to myself, "Well at least we can all encourage each other to lose the weight once these babies get here!" :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone.. 

I have been busy.. doing things out and about all weekend.. and now that its the week im trying to get caught up on housework and many other things lol.. 

Beautiful bumps.. :)

as far as weight.. I have had two children so im not too shocked. at how I look lol.. the worst is all the stretch marks to me.. but oh well.. hmm with my daughter I started at about 132 and almost 9 months after her I was down to 125lbs.. then I had 2 mcs so I got back up to 135 ish.. and got preg with my Bryce, after Bryce I got down to 132.. and now im preg again.. I gained a few lbs in the ttc process. but im not worried.. as there is plenty of time to workout after baby.. and now that im not spotting anymore I feel like I can move again.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm glad to hear that you haven't had any more spotting. It's crazy to think that you're already half way through the first trimester! :D


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, the excess skin was a shock to me! But I now know its possible to lose it, just being strict. I actually think DH is struggling with having less time to workout now than he did before than me. 

Rojo, I'm so glad your spotting has stopped! :thumbup: I do agree the stretch marks were hard to see, but now I don't really mind them as long as I can get my shape back! After all, I'm not a swimsuit model! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Im not a model by any means either.. but I think I will forever hate my stretch marks..


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, it's not that I love them but they don't bother me as much as before! I got them so late with Sam too, like 36 weeks so that sucked to be so close I the end and get them! So far no new ones though...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, my stretch marks don't bother me as much as they used to, except for the ones I got on my butt and the back of my thighs. :blush: It looks like I got attacked by bear claws back there! They're also the only stretch marks that didn't fade much after Alia was born. Hopefully someday they will!

I don't think I've picked up any new stretch marks yet, either, although I didn't start getting them with Alia until I was about 30 weeks, so I guess there's still plenty of time.


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi rojo! im soo happy the spotting as completely stopped!

THats the funny thing for me ladies that i dont mind the stretch marks witch is why its funny i had that dream lol. I didnt get any new ones with jonathan. Haking i didnt start getting them until 36 weeks either and they managed to get right up to by belly button on the back of my legs. (So much for wearing shorts again lol) 
Alsoi agree with rojo with the second you are not as shocked once you see your after body like you were with your first. 

guess what ladies my boobs started leaking today!!!!! im soo exited lol.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Duejan, it's great that you're so excited about your boobs leaking. Mine have started already too. I heard a tiny baby crying in the grocery store the other day and they started tingling!

Skadi, Ozzy self-weaned off of BF'ing when I was around 14 weeks pregnant. He went from being totally milk crazy (he would grab the nursing pillow and try to carry it over to me) to not caring at all if I lifted up my shirt and flashed him. It was weird, but I think you're right - the milk changed because of pregnancy hormones and so it just doesn't taste the same.

I weighed around 165 before both pregnancies. I gained around 40-45 with Ozzy, so I told myself I'd like to not get up past 200 this time. Well, I weighed myself this weekend and I'm already at 202. :( (Oh, and I'm 5'3".) The weird thing is, I measured 2 weeks ahead with Ozzy, and so far with Jimmy I'm measuring right on. I feel like my weight gain is more distributed around my body this time, too, not just all out front like a big round basket ball. I feel waaaaaayyyy more fat and big this time around. Hoping I can lose the weight pretty quickly like I did with Ozzy. And hopefully more, since I was overweight before getting pregnant.

In other news, I had my GTT this morning. I asked for a room temperature glucose solution to drink instead of a chilled one, and I was able to drink it super fast. The nurse actually seemed impressed with how fast I drank it. Ha! I don't like chilled/iced water either, so I know I'm weird that way, but it was nice to be able to drink it really fast and just get it over with. Anyway, I should have the results in three days max, so I'll let you know how it went. :)


----------



## HAKing

Duejan and Harley, that's interesting that you mention about boobs leaking/feeling tingly. I have been having that lately too (tingling) but just dismissed it thinking it was in my head but glad to hear its normal and happening to you guys too! 

Harley, how long did it take you to lose the weight after Ozzy? I have been doing a lot of reading about how long it took people and it seems to be all over. Obviously I'm sure it has to do with a lot of factors, ie breastfeeding, exercise, healthy eating etc. I'm hoping to lose it quick this time! We'll see...I wanna start walking/running quickly after birth but I won't know if that's an option till after he's here :shrug:

Oh, and I hope you passed your GTT test. :flower: I take mine in a few weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Harley, good luck on the GTT! I take mine on Thursday. The last time around I drank mine pretty fast and it actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, so if I get a choice, I'm going to go with the same flavor this time (orange). I'm more concerned about getting GD this time around because I've been craving and eating a lot more sweets than last time. Hopefully not, though!

As for leaking, I never had any until after Alia was born, no tingling either. And even after she was born, I still didn't start leaking when I heard other people's babies crying. Then again, I also totally lost my milk supply by the time she was 8 weeks old. I'll be happy if I start leaking early this time, because it will give me hope that I might have a better supply this time around and be able to breastfeed longer.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. :)

Thanks Im very happy to not be spotting anymore.. 

Cant believe how far you ladies are.... 3rd tri for most.. ekks.. is everyone ready ;)

AFM im doing well.. ms comes and goes thankfully its not constant.. so im dealing.. hmm leaky boobs I had it earlier with Bryce but not bad.. not McKenna with her it was after.. and I never leaked or tingled with either when babies cried lol..


----------



## littlesteph

got my little one weighed today he's finally over 6lbs, he's 6lb 8oz and was 5lb 14oz at his last weigh in. taking his time but getting there slowly


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, I'm glad to hear that your MS isn't constant, at least! As for your question...sometimes I feel ready (like when my hips are aching in the middle of the night :haha:), but then when I remember how hard those early days are with no sleep and lots of poop and crying, I'm suddenly not so sure! :dohh:

Steph, I'm glad to hear that your little boy is growing, even if it is slow. I'm curious, your doctor ever actually diagnose it as IUGR? Mine didn't, until I got a new doctor, and then she took one look at my chart and said, "This is what we call Intrauterine Growth Restriction." It was funny, because I had pretty much already concluded that she'd had IUGR, so it was just nice to have someone confirm it for me.

Okay ladies, I have been looking forward to today for weeks now! Tonight I have a 60 minute pre-natal massage! :happydance: It's going to be soooo nice!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ooooh, a massage! I'm jealous, Spiffy!

Steph, that is awesome that your little guy is growing.

Rojo, glad to hear you are dealing well with the MS and that it isn't constant. And that the spotting has stopped. Things are sounding good!

Heather, I want to say it took around 6 months for me to lose all the weight. I can't remember exactly. (Your name is Heather, right... I always want to call you guys by your first name since we shared them a while back, but I'm afraid I'm remembering incorrectly!) Breastfeeding definitely helped, and then I also was off dairy and soy for about 6ish months, so I was eating better too. Both of those helped. Can't say I was really doing much exercising! Although I guess I was more active than I was while pregnant and definitely more active than I am now. It's soccer and softball season and I can't play. :(


----------



## HAKing

So glad to hear you're doing well, Rojo! :flower:

Spiffy, I hope you enjoy your massage! It sounds lovely, though I can never seem to relax when a stranger is massaging me! :dohh: I always ask DH and if he is in the mood he gives me a really nice long one! :thumbup:

As for third tri, I'm kinda ready for it! It seems like this whole pregnancy has flown by and I'm actually kinda ready to meet this boy already! Plus its getting hot here so it will be nice to be home with him come the summer!


----------



## Harley Quinn

So, apparently one of my glucose tests came back slightly elevated. Emphasis on slightly. They said they will refer me to a diabetes expert who will give me a call, but not to worry and just keep eating healthy and exercising.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Harley! Are they going to make you do the three hour glucose test now? Hopefully it was just an off day when you had your blood drawn, and everything is fine.

Haking, my DH will massage me if I ask him, but he doesn't really know what he's doing, so it ends up being a sporadic ten minute massage with a lot of breaks where I have to remind him to keep going. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

spiffy sounds like my dh.. 

So I have had another episode of spotting today.. thinking of starting my oral progesterone and stop the supp. I have like 3-4 left.. and I would prefer the oral now over the supp.. and use the sup when im almost 12 weeks


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, sorry to hear about the spotting, but it sounds like you have a good plan with the progesterone, since it's probable that it's just the suppositories that are irritating your cervix again.


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, that sucks about the spotting again but it sounds like you have it sorted out and its just the suppositories! 

Harley, that sucks about the GTT! :nope: Are you gonna have to retest or is it just slightly over to where they are considering it a pass? 

That's awesome you lost the weight so quickly. I gained A LOT with Sam and it took me early 10-11 months to lose it so I'm so worried this time and have been so careful! Especially because I have to return to work this time and I'd rather not come back in maternity jeans! :blush:

It is Heather, by the way! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, I agree. Switching to the oral prog. sounds like a good plan.

Spiffy, I'm not sure yet. I'm waiting for a call from the diabetes expert, and I have my next monthly check up on the 10th, so I guess I'll know more soon. I already did the 2 hour test (with 10 hours of fasting beforehand). I had the option of doing that or the 1 hour (no fasting) test. I didn't know they did 3 hour tests.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Heather, we keep posting at the same time today. :)

I'm much more worried about losing the weight this time around. Not sure exactly why, but it just feels different than last time.


----------



## HAKing

Harley, I think its normal to worry more with the second because you have even less time with a toddler and a baby! :wacko: I kept thinking while pregnant with Sam...I'll just lose it after I have him, not realizing how hard it really would be! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Around here, they typically do a one hour glucose test, and then if you fail that test, then they make you do a three hour test. I guess a two hour test makes sense, since it's in the middle.

As far as losing weight goes, I actually think it will be easier the second time, because I'll be chasing Alia around, whereas when Alia was little, I spent as much time sitting as possible (probably because I was so tired).

Yeah, I remember back when we all said what our names were, but I just remember that Harley is Rachel, Blessed is Michelle (I think!) and Haking is Heather. In case you forgot my name, I'm Jordyn. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Blessed is Melissa! And, yes, I'm Rachael. :)

And I remembered Jordyn. Mostly because you told us the story of the nurse who remembered your name. Tee hee. :)

Pie is Vanessa? And Chez is Shelley, I think? That's all I can remember.

Oh, and my DH is great at giving massages, he just doesn't ever want to! Ha.


----------



## HAKing

My DH doesn't want to give one usually either...I have to usually bribe him to give me one for him to do it! :haha: 

You girls have a good memory with names...I can remember a lot of things (DH says I'm like an elephant :rofl:) but not names always. I work at a doggie daycare place and I remember all the dogs names but never the owners! :dohh:

Spiffy, I do agree with losing weight quicker because you'll be chasing around a toddler! I feel like I'm gonna be a crazy person and my DH may have a nervous breakdown with two little ones for a few hours before I get home! I'm really trying to re-work my schedule so I can get off earlier to help him a few days!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, not Michelle. I was close, though! :winkwink:

So my DH still isn't home, and I need to leave for my massage appointment soon. I think he'll make it in time, but he'll be cutting it close. I thought for awhile that he wasn't going to be home in time and that I'd have to miss my massage (and since they don't take cancellations in last 24 hours, I would still have to pay). 

Ah, he just walked in! Hallelujah! I'm outta here!


----------



## HAKing

I hope you enjoyed your massage, spiffy!


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles said:


> Steph, I'm glad to hear that your little boy is growing, even if it is slow. I'm curious, your doctor ever actually diagnose it as IUGR? Mine didn't, until I got a new doctor, and then she took one look at my chart and said, "This is what we call Intrauterine Growth Restriction." It was funny, because I had pretty much already concluded that she'd had IUGR, so it was just nice to have someone confirm it for me.

Thank you
I had a look in his health record book the other day and on the bit that says problems in pregnancy it sayd IUGR. they never told me about it so i had no idea he had it and had no idea what it was, all i got told by my consolent before i got induced was that he wanted to do it sooner rather then later as it posed less risk to the baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Haking. The massage was great! Unfortunately, I had an emotional breakdown as soon as I got home, thanks to the fact that I had been so stressed about making my appointment, and my frustrations about DH getting home so late from work, and the fact that Alia had been awake crying for 2 and a 1/2 hours the night before. Last night she was awake for 2 and a 1/2 hours, then went back to sleep for a bit, then woke up and cried for another hour! I am so tired and depressed about this whole sleep situation, especially because I don't know what to do about it! :cry::sleep:

Steph, I was the same way. My doctor never mentioned IUGR to me either, but I'm glad that I know now, because I've learned a lot about it and it helps me make sense of some of Alia's struggles. For example, a lot of IUGR babies are delayed in physical developments (Alia didn't crawl until she was 11 months old, didn't pull herself up to standing until she was 13 months, and only just figured out yesterday how to sit up by herself), and they're also prone to eating issues, which we've had PLENTY of with Alia. I found this forum on Babycenter pretty helpful: https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a6717293/iugr_babies_and_kids It's specifically for moms of IUGR babies and kids. Some of the women there are still pregnant with their IUGR babies, and it just makes me feel so blessed that Alia didn't have it worse than she did, because some of these babies are born only weighing 1 or 2lbs. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy with my daughter they suspected IUGR but that was never the case she was just little :)

:hugs: on the sleep situation..


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy (jordyn) i really hope you enjoyed your massage. That had to be soooo nice!!!!! 

Haking(heather): That is funny about remembering the dogs names first lol. That is totally something i would do. I dont remember names very well either but everything else i can remember great 

steph: That is wonderful news that you lo is gaining weight. And that is a great weight gain!!! you might have awnsered this question already but are you ff or bf?

Harley(Racheal): IM sorry about the glucose test. Here they do the one hour one too then the three hour one if you fail the first one. I never heard of a 2 hour one either lol. i really hope its the gd!

Rojo: Im sorry to hear about the spotting again. But sounds like a great idea just going oral!!!! Glad the ms is not getting you to bad either. Im guessing that its going to leave you soon!!!!

Ok ladies my name is Stacey. I will try to remember everyones names but there is no garentee lol. I am very exited for my boobs to start leaking because i had low milk supply with jonathan so im really hopeing to have one succesfull bf experience. I had alot of milk with my daughter but i was only barley 19 when she was born and gave up after a few days of trying. Plus they both had a bad latch. Im like desperate i feel like to make this one bf lol. Next week i will call and make a appointment for my 3d scan for 25 weeks. Yay im soo exited lol. Well ladies looks like we have gotton another 15 inches or so of snow last night and its still snowing. I just want it to warm up so we can go outside!!! lol. 

As for losing weight. I was 166 when jonathan was born. Came home at 159. 2 weeks after he was born i was down to 150 ( started at 145) Then that is when i started stressing about bf and kinda gained like 5 lbs back. Lost it when i started working. So started this preg at 150ish. When most of our los are born it should still be nice outside so we should be able to go outside for a awhile and walk. Couldnt do that in the middle of winter lol. Im exited for it to be nice when my baby is born!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Rojo. When was your daughter born, and how much did she weigh?

Duejan (Stacey) we got some snow last night too, but not nearly as much as you. Just enough to be annoying! :growlmad: I want it to be summer and stay summer now! I'm excited to see pictures from your 3D scan, though! That will be so exciting! I've never done 3D pictures, but I'd like to someday. Maybe if they ever get cheaper. :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

spiffy i im glad you liked your massage. I am soo sorry though to hear about alias sleeping. Have you called the doc yet? Is she still vomitting?


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, glad you got to enjoy your massage. :hugs: So sorry about the emotional breakdown though :nope:, I hope things start looking up with Alia and her sleeping. Has she ever been a good sleeper? 

Stacey, that's great you lost weight so quickly after Jonathan. :thumbup: I am hoping to be lucky this time around...and to be honest I'm starting to worry about weight loss after Ben is here. I feel there is always so much pressure to get back to pre-pregnancy weight after baby is born! :wacko: 

I can't wait to see your 3D scan pictures...I always like looking at other peoples but sometimes I think they look kinda creepy! :haha: I don't think I would ever do it myself but its neat to see others and then compare once baby is born. 

littlesteph, that's great that your LO is gaining weight! :thumbup: Hopefully things keep looking up. :hugs:

That sucks you girls are still getting snow!!! :growlmad: Isn't it supposed to be spring?! :haha: I keep trying to send some of our warm weather your way but its not making it! :winkwink: 

We will have 93 by Friday...:dohh: Not looking forward to it being THAT hot yet!!! :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

You know Jordyn Natalia was pretty small when she was born considering she was born at 41 weeks and they thought she was even further along because her skin was all wrinkly from baking to long they said. She was 6lbs 15 oz. My son born before his due date was 7 lbs 8 oz so if he would have went to 40 weeks then he would have been over 8 lbs.

Heather. Just try not to stress about it. It took me over a year to lose weight after i hat natalia. But like the other ladies have said. You will be chasing after sam still even with a baby. ANd if you plan to breast feed right off the bat the will really help you too. I had no idea and was scared while pregnant with jonathan for the same reason. I was shocked when i went to see the doc and saw how much i had lost. You CAN and WILL be just fine! Please keep trying to send the warm weather my way. I just cant wait to go outside and get the kids out!!!!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I know it will happen and a lot of is I put a lot of stress on myself...my DH tells me all the time! :blush: I do plan to try to breastfeed, I wasn't able to with Sam so I just pumped but this time around hopefully it will work out better.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, Alia has never really been a great sleeper, but this is the worst it's been since she was a newborn! I keep debating on whether I should call the pediatrician or not. I have a feeling that they're going to tell me, "Oh, it's probably teething," or "Have you tried adjusting her sleep schedule?" And the thing is, we've tried Tylenol in case it was teething, but it didn't make much difference, and we've tried adjusting her bedtime, and she still woke up crying for hours. I'm just at a loss about what to try next. :shrug:

As for her making herself throw up, she's been a little better lately, but I also just figured out today that if I get up and leave the room when she's doing it, she stops sooner, so I think it is partially an attention thing.

Alia also had the characteristics of a baby who had cooked too long, even though she came at 38 weeks. She had the wrinkly skin and meconium in her waters, as if she'd been in there until 42 weeks, which makes me wonder how deteriorated her placenta actually was by the time she was born, since they said she had loose skin, meaning she'd been loosing weight before she was born.

Heather, I'm eager for warmer weather, but I have to be honest, I'd prefer it if it never got above 80 degrees! Unless I'm going swimming. Jeez, I'm so picky. :haha: As for weight loss, I put a lot of pressure on myself last time, so I'm going to try not to be so hard on myself this time around, even though I want to lose it all as quickly as possible. Hopefully I can breastfeed for longer than 6 weeks, which would help!


----------



## Duejan2012

Im not sure what to say about ALia Jordyn. I mean my bump buddy from when i was pregnant with jonathan said her boy as just started sleeping through the night once she slowed down his milk intake and he started eating more solids? Idk have you given Alia a snack or somthing to eat before bed? I know that always helps jonathan sleep better too. Isnt it funny how they come out looking like a grandma when they were born lol. It was funny but you know the weird thing. Natalia was born with rough dry skin and jonathan was born with baby soft skin. But now jonathan has the rougher skin and natalias skin omg is SOOOOO soft. I am always soo jelouse of how perfect her skin is. lol
I pumped for 8 weeks almost and am praying i can go longer this time too. Have you thought about finding yourself a bf champion on here?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Did anyone ever get cold feet?? Last night I told DH to pull out, even though we are starting early because I have low fertility so chances aren't great anyway (hence y were starting early)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I give Alia her dinner at 5pm, and then her bottle at 6pm and put her to bed straight after, so I'm not sure how I could get more food in her before she goes to sleep. I know that she needs more solids and less milk, but I just get so frustrated with how little she'll eat, and how hard I have to work to get her to eat it. I pretty much always have to put on a tv show while I feed her so that she gets distracted and "doesn't notice" me feeding her. Otherwise she starts trying to grab the spoon away from me, or whacks it away from her face, or starts throwing food off her tray. Mealtime is seriously my least favorite time of the day. :nope:

Hopefulfor1st, I didn't get cold feet, although I did have moments where I thought I must be crazy for wanting them so close. But I just kept thinking about the lifelong relationship that my kids will have, and not how hard it will be when they're both really little. To be honest, I still get overwhelmed and freaked out from time to time, but I know we'll make it work, and I know the newborn stage doesn't last forever (although it sure seemed like that at the time!).


----------



## lilrojo

SPiffy she was born July of 2009 at 5lb 6oz.. :) so almost 4 years ago :)

I didn't get cold feet.. but I started ntnp in nov when my little guy was 9 months old.. I knew I could handle the age gap then.. :) though I would have loved sooner.. im happy how things worked out :)

I will never remember who is who with names but mine is Logan lol :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, that's unique! Anyway, I guess I should have been more specific in my question. What gestation was your daughter (McKenna, right?) when she was born? Like, how many weeks?


----------



## HAKing

hopefulfor1st, I didn't ever get cold feet about trying for our second though we did wait until Sam was 6 months old before trying and even then we were only NTNP as my periods were all wacky. I can be nerve wracking thinking about a second or third but only you will know in your heart when the time is right...maybe try the relaxed approach for a bit just to get used to the idea of TTC again. :flower:

Spiffy, does Alia fall asleep at 6pm when you put her down or is it a fight for her to go to bed? Maybe try keeping her up until 7pm after dinner to read a book or just relax with you. It might help to calm her and she will sleep better. 

With Sam, we were making the mistake in the beginning of keeping him awake late in hopes he would sleep longer and better when actually it caused the reverse and made him overtired and would night wake many times! :dohh: So we moved him bedtime up to 8pm and he does great now!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, Alia won't usually fall right asleep at 6pm, but she doesn't fight it or cry either. She usually just plays in her crib until she falls asleep. We've tried pushing her bedtime back to 7pm, but it usually leads to her waking up earlier in the morning than normal. Plus, when we tried it last week, she was still waking up for 2 hours in the middle of the night. :( I was reading a thread in the toddler section, and it sounds like a couple other ladies experienced this kind of phase with sleep when they're LO's were around 13 months old. Some said it was because of molars coming in. But I guess we won't know if that's the case unless we see some teeth!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

As stupid as it sounds I'm more concerned about what everyone else will say if it happens quickly. Call me crazy etc. I had a really bad birth, if u wanna call it that, I had a placenta abruption and started bleeding out, as soon as it started hubby was in the car and we were at hospital (lucky it was Sunday he was home) 5 mins after walking I. The door they were running me In for a c section. My placenta was so degraded it wascoming out in chunks , They basically said if I'd lived more than 10min from hospital I wouldn't have made it. So my parents etc said we don't want to go through that again. My doctor however says "lightening doesn't strike twice"


----------



## Duejan2012

hopeful: i didnt have time to get cold feet lol i was on bc for the first half of the month and off and on throughout the rest. Sure enough i missed my next period.. lol so no not to much time to think about it. Im sorry about your labor. I bet there would be ways to help prevent that from happening again. The doc i think should know some ways. Have you talked ot your doc and ask about the possibilities of it happening again.

Logan: I really like that name!!!

Jordyn: I see what you mean about the eating thing. You know Natalia was the same way. Even now she is the most pickiest eater in the world. I remember trying to get her to eat and she wouldnt eat anything. My dh would make her laugh then shove a mouth full of food in her mouth. She HATED it. And so did i. Finnally i just started cutting food up really small and just putting it infront of her. It took a while but she eventually started eating. But only if she could feed herself. 
So once jonathan got old enough i just let him feed himself and yea now he is alittle chunky monkey.

I remember seeing that thread in the toddler section. i got distracted before i could read about it though. Dont worrie though. Eventually Alia will sleep really well. I dont think its anything you are doing at all. Maybe she just wants to see that you are going to be there even at the weirdest time of the day.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes but doctors keep saying its just one of those random things ,a one off. I believe it was from my blood pressure that kept spiking but never getting high enough to medicate. Until That day.
It doesn't worry me I'm not one of those women whose all hung up cos I didn't get a natural birth. I say whatever gets the job done!!


----------



## Duejan2012

yup so id say go for it if you want to start trying and who cares what others say about it


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Each doctor has given me little parts of info about it, no ones got the whole story but me so I've come to my own conclusions. 
The doctors just told me I had an abruption. My husband told me in the cs he was shown the very white calcified placenta and asked if I smoke or if my date could've been off to explain why it expired so early and 2 large tennis ball sized blood clots behind placenta (this is not in my birth notes at all!) and I never smoked and was having weekly test to detect ov so dates spot on. 
During my pregnancy my blood pressure was high, it got to 140/95 and they said if it hit 150/100 I'd be medicated but it didn't. 

Dr google says high Bp can cause calcified placenta, and explain why he was only 6p1 if he was getting restricted flow. And the sudden spike in Bp could have caused the clots. 

However all my birth notes just say "abruption" like it was just a random thing so I'm a bit concerned about next time getting my point across of how dangerous my Bp can be and how quickly it can change (2 days b4 cs it had gone DOWN to 130/75)


----------



## HAKing

Spiffy, Sam did go through a bit of night waking as well when he was getting in a few teeth (4 at once actually :dohh:) and then went back to his "normal" sleeping schedule. So Alia may be getting her molars in and that is what is causing her disrupted sleep right now. I hope it passes soon...:hugs:

hopefulfor1st, will doctors consider you high risk for your next pregnancy because of the placental abruption? I am sure it was scary but it does sound like a fluke thing and hopefully won't happen again. I had an EMCS also for a different reason and doctor just told me wait 3 months before trying and then said we were good to go. We obviously waited longer but I think the standard is 3 months after c section. 

Okay, so I think I may be getting over the whole being mad and annoyed with in-laws. They have been less annoying lately and are leaving in a few weeks to Alaska for the summer so that will help to have them be gone too. As for the SIL thing, she finds out in the next few weeks boy or girl and I'm secretly hoping she doesn't have a girl as I think it will crush me since we wanted a girl so bad...how horrible does that sound?! :blush:

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather i know exactly what you mean by not wanting her to have a girl. WHen i had natalia she was like 7 or 8 months when my sil got pregnant. I really didnt want her to have a boy. When she had an ultrasound at 14 weeks they told her all boy. I was crushed. Then when she got a u/s at 31 weeks they found out it really was a girl. Well my niece is 3 now lol. At first i kinda felt there was alot of compitiion between me and my sil but now that i have been here for so long i think it has gone down alot. I mean i had the first boy and girl grandchildren. But even though nothing will be the same to the inlaws like their own dd's kids. 

How is the no bottle doing for sam?


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, its going great! :thumbup: I'm so happy with how my little man has adjusted. We read a book at night (when he would get his only bottle) and he gets a sippy cup and drinks its as we cuddle and read and then after about 15-20 minutes I lay him down while he is awake and he falls asleep on his own! :happydance: I feel so lucky to have weaned him so quickly.

Yesterday my MIL brought up my SIL and how she doesn't look pregnant and I said she just looks fat! :haha: Funny, MIL agreed with me...she likes me more! :winkwink: But I do agree that it is different about your own children's grandchildren, I just don't know how I'm gonna cope with her having a girl. I know I get to try again and she won't as she had a difficult time getting pregnant with this one. And because of her personality she will rub it in my face that its a girl too! :growlmad:


----------



## Duejan2012

aww heather im sorry! But you know that is great news that sam does soo well i try to read to jonathan but he does the same that natalia does. He just wants down to start playing has no interest at all in the book?! i get frusterated about it too maybe i will try right before bed again and see how he does. I really want to get him off of it too. I noticed with natalia once i weaned her off the bottle she slept litterally all night!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I try to read to Sam during the day too and he does the same thing! :dohh: It seems like he is tired enough at night to read and not wanna rip the book out of my hand every second while we are reading! :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha!!! maybe i should give it a try. Do you give Sam a bath before bed as well?


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy she was 39+3 :)

OMG we got over a foot of snow today.. its may I want warm temps.. ugh.. 

Hope you all have a great day.. dh stayed home as the roads were crap.. I feel like its sat now lol..


----------



## HAKing

I give him a bath every other night usually, unless he got super dirty from playing outside or something. Some days (on the weekends) he will get a bath in the mornings though. 

How often do you bathe Jonathan? How is your bedtime routine right now?


----------



## Duejan2012

Well its usually like a snack, bath,teeth, bottle, bed. I would like to do like a snack, bath, story with a sippy, teeth then bed. I would love for him to settle by himself without the bottle. We bathe them both every night. With natalia we realized that she slept better when we bathed her so we just started with her and it continued with jonathan. And probably this baby as well. lol. and your ruitine how is it like is it similare. Do you guys eat dinner late enough that he doesnt need another snack before bed?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I won't be high risk I don't think but I will be demanding more scans at the end to check blood flow and maybe buy myself a Bp monitor


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hopeful, I didn't get cold fee either, but that's because just like some others have already said, my cycles didn't come back until Ozzy was 7 months. Technically we were NTNP until then, but I was never really thinking that I would actually get pregnant that early on, so I guess that's why I wasn't nervous about it. But I understand being afraid/worried of what people will say. I was worried about that, and I had a 'normal' birth, so I can definitely understand your concern about what people would think. If you're ready, though, don't let that stop you! I say go for it. :)

That's funny about the book reading. Ozzy loves to read books, but he mostly just loves to turn the pages until he gets to a picture he likes (i.e. of a dog or a ball!). He doesn't care about the words we're reading. Well, that's only partly true. He notices words like hair and nose and "hooray" and he'll reach up and touch his hair or our hair and if it's "hooray" he'll stick his hands up in the air and get excited. It's pretty cute. But we don't really "read" to him, per se. Just flip through the pages really fast!

Well, I got a call from the diabetes clinic/centre, and it turns out I have to go to a workshop next week. It's 2 and a half hours, and I guess it'll just be about GD and how to deal with it. It wasn't super clear, but I fee like I should go, so I'm going. :)


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, Sam usually eats dinner around 5-5:15 because he is so hungry when he comes home from daycare that he is a grump! He will occasionally get a snack in the evening like a granola bar or something but not regularly. But our daily/night time routine is usually the same. I don't get home till 6:45 3 days a week so I will halfway eat when I get home and play with him till its either bath time or time for pjs and to go to bed and we read and he goes down. I truly feel lucky that he is having an easy time! 

I think kids like routine and when you get them off even slightly (at least with Sam) it really messes them up! 

Harley, that interesting about the GD clinic. Hopefully they can give you some tips to keep it under control. How cute about Ozzy getting excited about things in the books!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I really do think its teething, because last night when Alia started crying, I got her up and comforted her and then gave her some Tylenol, and she slept until 8:40am! (Normally she gets up around 7:30am). But I'm writing this at nearly midnight because she's awake right now. I gave her Tylenol, but about ten minutes after I gave it to her, she threw up everywhere, so I'm not sure how much of it stayed down.

As for your SIL, I understand how you feel, when I was pregnant with Alia my SIL was also pregnant and she found out was a girl, and I knew I was going to be kind of disappointed if I was having a boy, because I was secretly hoping for a girl.

Logan, sorry to hear about the snow! Snow in May just feels like a cruel joke. :growlmad:

As for reading books, Alia will bring me her books all day long, but hers don't have stories (she gets bored with those), instead they're just books with common words, counting, colors, etc. so we just say the name of the picture and she flips the pages, which she likes. She also has favorite pictures, which are usually objects that she can say the name of, like ball, bear, car, flower, etc.

Harley, I'm sorry you have to deal with the GD stuff. :( I just had my test today, so I might get my results back by tomorrow. Fingers crossed that the results will be good, because I don't think I could bear to give up sweets, since I've been craving them this whole pregnancy! :dohh:

Also my OB said I'm still measuring good, maybe even a little ahead, so it's giving me hope that I won't have another IUGR baby!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, it really does sound like teething. Hopefully Alia starts sleeping better for you soon! I know I have/had that fear that as soon as Ben is here Sam will night wake and I'll be a zombie!!! 

I hope you passed your GTT test. I have mine in a few week, fx it goes well. 

Last night/afternoon Sam developed a fever. I think it's partly teething related but we kept him home from daycare today and my MIL is watching him and I'll be home by noon to take over. My poor monkey! He was burning up. I can't wait to get home to cuddle with him!


----------



## lilrojo

Haking Bryce has been the same way with the fever.. he was that way all day yesterday.. finally got it down.. pretty sure its teeth here too..


----------



## HAKing

Rojo, glad Bryce is getting better. I'm not super worried just feel bad he feels crummy! This usually happens though before teeth so I'm hoping...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww, sorry about all the fevers and teething troubles. You are all super-moms!

I forgot to say that Ozzy said his first official word the other night! "Teeth." :) I had been poking around his mouth asking if he had any more teeth coming in, and then he pointed to my mouth and then to Daniel's mouth and said, "teeth." We decided that was officially his first word. He hasn't really said it since, but that's okay. We high-fived on it, so it's official. Ha!


----------



## HAKing

Harley, that's sooo cute!!! He said it and knows what they are. :thumbup:

I take great satisfaction in knowing Sam's first word was mom mom! :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

So I know I don't have a true bump yet but here is me today at 8 weeks.. thought I would share.. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0817.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, what a great picture! I don't think I'm alone in thinking this, but we have some gorgeous mamas on this thread! :winkwink:

Rachel, that's great that Ozzy said his first word! Alia's first word was "Balloon", she pointed to it and said it, so we knew that she knew what it meant. "Mama" and "Dada" came later. :dohh:

Heather and Logan, sorry to hear that you've been dealing with feverish, teething babies. :( I hope they get those teeth in quickly!

As for me, I'm feeling pretty good, because even though Alia kept me up until 12:30am last night, she at least slept until 8:40am again! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Spiffy.. :) and Bryce seems better today.. so lets hope something is coming through lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, Ozzy doesn't really say mama or dada yet.

Cute (sort of) bumb, Logan! :)

So, public service announcement time: Don't take your prenatal vitamin/iron pill combo on an empty stomach. I had managed to avoid puking this entire pregnancy so far, then this morning, seemingly out of nowhere, I had to vomit like right now! I'm pretty sure it was just the vitamins on an empty stomach that did it, because I feel perfectly fine now. And thankfully the rest of today has been fine and dandy. :)


----------



## HAKing

Logan, what a cute "bump" picture! :wink:

Harley, sorry about the vitamin mishap! I actually take my vitamin before bed to avoid that exact problem! :haha: I took it mornings on an empty stomach while pregnant with Sam and got sick multiple times!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. :) now that I can finally share some ;)

So yeah I take mine at night too.. but I still puke during the day generally 2-3 times.. so I do it right before bed..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've encountered the same thing with my prenatal vitamin, although it's never made me throw up, only feel nauseous. I find that if I just take it with a meal, it never bothers me, so I take it during lunch.

Well, the normal range for the gestational diabetes test is 41-139, and my test came back at 103, so a little on the high end, I guess, but still normal! So that's a relief. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

That's great spiffy! All that matters is you passed! :thumbup: 

I'm anxious to take my test just to know the last of the major tests are over. 

So on a side note, I went to Starbucks this morning for a drink. Not coffee. And the girl in the drive thru said to me "wow, how far along are you? You're all belly!" I told her 6+ months and she said you must be having a girl! I told her nope, 100% boy! Lol

I must really be looking pregnant if a lady in the drive thru where I'm sitting down in my SUV can tell I got a belly!!! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, I simultaneously love and hate it when I reach that stage where I'm so obviously pregnant that strangers start asking when I'm due.

And I usually take my vitamins at night, but I forgot last night so I though, "Oh, I'll take them now, I'm going to eat breakfast in a few minutes so it will be alright." It was not alright!

Glad to hear your GTT came back okay, Jordyn. I'm really curious to find out what my actual numbers were. Might not know until the 10th at my next routine check-up.


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi ladies:

Racheal: That is soo cute that ozzy said his first word!! And teeth what a clever boy! Im sorry you had to experience that with your prenatals! I too take mine at night right before bed to prevent anything like that. 

Jordyn: im glad your gd results came back normal. Isnt that a relief! And i could agree more with you i think there are some good looking mamas on this thread!

Logan: I am soo exited to start seeing bump pics from you. This is a great one to start with now we can see progression!!!!

Heather: Jonathan too had a fever last night. Idk if i can contribute it to teething though. He has a caugh going along with it. He went to sleep last night at 8 30 then woke up at 11 and didnt go back to sleep until almost 3. He wasnt crying or anything i brought him in our bed so that he didnt wake up natalia. 

Does anyones lo sleep all crazy. i mean ever since jonathan was really little and able to sit up when he sleeps he litterally sits up and just falls over. He moves and moves. He almost fell off the bed last night but i caught him. This just worries me because what is going to happen when he is ready for a big boy bed? i hoe he grows out of it but now i dont think he will anytime soon.

On the other side i was talking to one of my co workers yesterday and she said she knows a lady whos house is for rent. A 3 bed house for 950 a month! And its in the same neighborhood i live in know just up the road! Its a beautiful house on the outside i havnt seen the inside. But she gave the lady my info so she can contact me. So ladies please wish me luck and hope that this lady will contact me and we will like this house. This would be great with another baby coming.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm sorry Jonathan is feeling sick. Sam is finally on the mend. I'm so happy because his fever kept spiking and then I'd give Tylenol and it would drop. He woke from a nap and it was over 103 poor boy! I think it was mostly a bug as we have no new teeth still! :shrug:

So, MIL rant!!!! I am so mad, I'm sick of my MIL giving into Sam all the time. He is a right brat when she is around because he knows she's gonna give in. Today I let her have it because I was so sick of her always giving and before I even said anything she got done telling me grandpa lets him do whatever he wants! Umm...hello! So do you!!! And then I have a mad crying baby because I'm saying no and she wants to come and let him do whatever again so he'll stop crying! How will he ever learn that way when they give in?! :growlmad:

I told Tim and he is gonna talk to her this evening and let her know its bothering both of us how he is happy when we are around and the second she can walk in the room he fusses and she gives in! I'm so sick of being the mean one and he goes to her when I say no! I breaks my heart too to see him go for her because she'll give in. :cry:

I don't mind spoiling but she is ruining my perfect boy! And with 2 little ones I need him as well behaved as possible. We put a lot of time into teaching him he manners and learning right from wrong for her go ruin him! 

Ok, rant over!!!! Hopefully DH can get message across to them or I might go crazy! :grr:


----------



## HAKing

Oh I forgot to say, I hope you get the house Stacey! Sounds like it would be perfect! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm sorry you're having that problem with your MIL. That has to be so frustrating! Especially because, like you said, it makes you the bad guy. I wonder if she's doing it because she likes that it makes him run to her, and she gets to be the "fun one". Regardless, it's undermining you as the parent and she needs to stop. :growlmad:

But on a positive note, that's cool that someone could tell you were pregnant in the drive-thru! Always better when people assume your pregnant, and not just fat. :haha:

Stacey, I hope Jonathan starts feeling better, and I hope that house is a good fit for your growing family!

Rachel, the doctor never actually called to give me my GTT results, and if they did, they probably would have just said, "You passed," and not given me the numbers, but I went online, since the healthcare system I use has a way for you to log in a see all your lab results, so that's how I got the specific number. I bet if you ask, though, they'll give you yours.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I do agree that it's nice to look pregnant and not fat! :winkwink:

I don't know if my MIL does it on purpose or she just thinks its cool to give him all the time but then she will make little comments like "I can't hold you all the time" or, "why are you so fussy?!" And all I can think is because you give in and make him this way so you have no room to complain or talk! Something's gotta change or I may go crazy!!!!:wacko:

Gotta go...just got home and I'm sure it's gonna be awkward. Tim needs to talk to her asap!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks ladies. im really debating if i should take jonathan to the ER. His tem is 101.8 but with the tylonal it goes down to 99 something. But his caugh is soo bad too. Im trying to wait until at least tomorrow to maybe take him monday if i can hold out but im just not sure. He isnt eating much of anything. Or drinking to much. My dd was sick last week but had no fever and ate like normal so at first i thought she passed her cold onto him but his is soo much worse....

Heather: i am sorry about you in law issues. You know i think it might be a normal inlaw thing. My MIL does the same. Even now especially with my daughter she will be just fine until my MIL come walking into the room then she gets all bratty. I have talked to my MIL and she has started to agree when we say no but even though. My daughter will listen to her and give attitude to us. Frustrating i know....

Jordyn: Thats AWSOM you can just go online for your results. I wish i could do that. My doc only calls if something is wrong. So no call is good news for me lol


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I wouldn't worry too much about taking him to the ER just yet. Sam had a 103 fever and the Tylenol helped bring it down as well as a cool bath. His fever is practically gone and he still isn't eating much. Obviously listen to your gut but since the Tylenol is helping I wouldn't worry too much yet. I hope he feels better! 

It probably is a MIL thing but it still sucks! Especially when I'm the mom so what I say goes. DH will talk to her tonight when I put Sam to bed, hopefully. 

Jordan, do you go to a large hospital? My hospital does that same thing with test results. I love it!!! I go to a large hospital called Kaiser.


----------



## Duejan2012

See i dont worrie to much like i work in the medical field but then my dh starts talking and get me all worried lol. Its a completely different feeling when its your own family vs other lol. 

And yes you are his mom so whatever you say does go! I just think they forget that. I hope i never forget how i felt when my kids were born so i dont annoy my children in laws lol.


----------



## HAKing

It is really hard when it's your babies and you worry about them. You only want them to be happy and healthy and it sucks to see them sick. 

I hope that I too am a nice MIL after seeing how mine is towards me.


----------



## HAKing

I've been looking a lot at double strollers lately and can't decide which one to get! Have you girls looked at them at all or, Stacey and Logan maybe you can help. Do you have one and which? Pros/cons?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I do go to a large hospital. It's one of several owned by Intermountain Healthcare, which was actually ranked as one of the best in the country, so that's reassuring. With Alia, I went to a smaller private hospital because I had different insurance at the time, so I'm interested to see how the two compare when it comes time to deliver.

Stacey, I hope Jonathons fever has come down and that he's eating better now.

Alia has actually had two pretty decent nights of sleep these past few days, so fingers crossed that we're heading a better direction now!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I could get my results online too, but I'd have to sign up for it. For some reason or another I've just never registered for that, but I should considering how many tests I've been for in the last year!

I'm curious about the double stroller conversation too! I'm hoping we can find a smaller one; not a fan of big ol' clunky strollers and I certainly am not going to be jogging with it. Ha! I think I'd like the kind where you can just attach a car seat to the top and the older child rides kida below/in front of that.

Stacey, Ozzy is a crazy sleeper too. We're keeping him in a crib longer because he scoots all around (on his belly) and rolls and flops all night. He's usually pressed right up against the bars of the crib when we go in at night, so if we put him in a bed, he would need guard rails for sure or he would just scoot right out!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia is also usually right up against the crib bars in the morning, so I think we'll keep her in the crib until we see that she stays in mostly the same spot all night.

As for strollers, we need to get a double too. I think I'll probably look for a used one, though, to save money. Am I the only one whose wondering why I ever bothered buying a single stroller? I feel like I should have just started with a double!


----------



## HAKing

Sam is a crazy sleeper too, be is never in the same spot as he was when I laid him down in the night before. I always crack up when I go in to get him up in the morning! 

Rachel, I saw a stroller that is exactly how you described. It's called the britax b-ready. It has where you attach the baby on top in the carseat and then Ozzy would sit in the bottom. But you have to buy the attachment. It's basically a single stroller that can be made to a double. I actually considered it but they have a different one called the b-agile that I'm leaning toward that is a double but they sit next to each other and I can hook a carseat into.


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God I've missed loads! Sorry ladies it's been a bit mental my end.

Love the use of actual names but you may have to bear with me, I will try my best! My name is Vanessa :flower:

So I ended up in hospital yesterday when I had some crippling pain across the top of my bump and in my lower back. It felt like contractions but it wasn't coming and going and it was pretty intense, I couldn't move and felt all hot and sweaty. DH freaked out and rang for an ambulance but didn't I feel like a right eejit when the pain just stopped ten minutes after the paramedic arrived :blush: They insisted on checking me out in maternity anyway so hooked me up to the monitors and ran some tests on me. No explanation of what it was :shrug: Wasn't the nicest experience though I have to say.

Double strollers - hmm. I have decided to see if I can make it work with a sling and a buggy board. So my thoughts are to wear Milo and keep Noah in the pushchair if he needs it. He's getting to the point where he wants to walk most of the time so I'm thinking it's probably a bit too much money to spend on a double pushchair at this stage. I'll see how it goes I think :thumbup: I have a moby and an ergo so should be covered.

Yep my monkey is a crazy sleeper too, he ends up in all sorts of random positions!

Sorry to hear Jonathan has been so ill Stacey :hugs: it's rough when it feels like you're helpless. Touch wood we haven't had anything for a while but when he gets a high fever like that it freaks me out :nope: Although I know it's the body's way of fighting infection.

Heather I salute you for dealing with inlaws like that! You must have more patience than me lol. My MIL is in hospital long term with manic depression and bipolar so I've never had issues like that. Still, I do have an a****** of a father so I guess we all have our problematic family members.

Speaking of which, I now have a newborn half brother :wacko: So there's my oldest half brother who is 43, me at 30, and a newborn. I feel like we need a segment on a talk show. Or the whole thing. He emailed me a birth announcement last week complete with picture, time of birth and weight. I couldn't believe the nerve of him. I've told him I can't deal with anything to do with her or that baby and he has the audacity to send me that. I ignored it. Don't get me wrong, I don't feel any animosity towards the poor child, in fact I pity the poor mite, but I despise his mother and my sanity can't cope with knowing anything about the whole (excuse my language) f***** up situation.

Other than that, not much to tell you. The house is very slowly getting there and we're hoping to get a date for exchanging contracts in the next couple of weeks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, that is so scary about the bump pain!!! I'm so glad they found nothing wrong...though isn't it nerve wracking sometimes to told they have no explanation?! :wacko: Either way, glad you and Milo are well. :hugs:

That is so weird to think you have a newborn brother! :haha: It really is a hard situation to deal with...especially when he is innocent but there is such conflict with the parents. I feel for you. :hugs:

I considered baby wearing when it comes time for #3 but Sam is still too small to always walk as he walks so slow sometimes or wants to be held and its draining on my back! I think I would be miserable if I didn't get a double stroller! 

This is the one we are considering:

https://www.amazon.com/Britax-B-Agi...67935055&sr=1-8&keywords=britax+baby+stroller

Stacey, how is Jonathan?? I hope he is on the mend! :flower: Sam is finally mostly better. His fever was gone since yesterday morning and he was back to his wild self. :thumbup:

Ugh, I'm still so riled up about the whole situtation on Saturday! Yesterday was extrememly awkward as MIL hid in her room all day while I was home with Sam so we just hung out mostly in our room. I honestly think she is being a bit childish about it...DH talked to her but it doesn't seem like much got accomplished and I'm actually more mad than I was! :growlmad:

Basically what she told DH was that now since I asked her to back off...which was not what I asked at all but that is a whole other story! She has decided to not give Sam as much love/attention and Andy (Sam's cousin) more!!! :grr: She already favors him it seems like and obviously she has no clue why I'm so mad!!! :nope:

I've considered writing her an email to explain everything that I'm mad about as I feel I can get my point across better that way. DH wants me to apologize to her about how I snapped at her...not what I said but how it was said. I feel like that is really maybe the only thing I can say sorry for as everything else was very much true and my feelings. 

The worst part is, I've always been on good terms with her but now I think things will be weird all the time! It wouldn't be so weird either if we didn't live in their house! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm sorry to hear that you had such a scary experience the other day! I'm glad that the pain went away, but it has to be annoying to not have any explanation for it. :shrug: Hopefully it doesn't happen again!

As for the situation with you baby half-brother, all I can say is that must be so weird for you. Obviously the little boy is innocent, but it's hard when you don't want anything to do with the parents.

Heather, I'm sorry things are now so weird with your MIL. You're right, she does sound like she's being pretty childish about it. I mean, seriously, whatever issues she has with you, it's just wrong to play favorites with Sam and his cousin. :growlmad:

I like the stroller that you picked, but my only concern with it would be getting through doorways. Do you think that will be a problem? I've also thought about babywearing to save the expense on a new stroller, but then when I think about how many kids we'll probably have, and how often we'll have two little ones at the same time, I think that the double stroller will be a good investment for us. But we do have friends that will be TTC this year for their first, so maybe we can pass on our single stroller to them so it won't feel like such a waste. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, DH actually was/is afraid of that issue of getting though tight areas. It is 30.5 inches and the standard business door is 36 so that shouldn't be a problem. The only slight problem may be when in a cramped store trying to get though aisles of tight clothing racks but it would be tight with a single too so not much avoiding it. 

I have a good friend that just purchased almost the same stroller except its the city jogger double and its only .5 inches narrower and she said she hasn't had a problem yet. :thumbup: I liked the Britax B-ready that you make from a single into a double too but its a bit more pricey so I dunno... :shrug:

It is very awkward and plain old annoying with MIL. Do you think writing an email to her to explain all my issues and get them out in the open would be a good idea? I feel if I talk to her in person I'll be a mess and start crying as that's basically all I did yesterday seeing as I'm so frustrated with it all. Just the thought of it makes me tear up...I'm not usually an emotional person but when it comes to my children I can't help it. :cry:

On a happy note...I bought my mom her Mother's Day gift yesterday! Well, actually its sorta from Sam and Ben. Its 2 rings with both their birthstones and she can add a 3rd when we have the next and am getting them soddered together. I think she will love it! :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, it's certainly weird and I feel like I'm either in a soap opera or an episode of Jeremy Kyle :wacko: The thing is that between him and this girl (I'm sure I've mentioned before that she's younger than me) they wrecked our family, broke my mum's heart and broke my heart, and she manipulated him into leaving two days after Noah's birth. Which I know she did to get him out before he bonded with him. The whole thing has devastated me because I know I would never do that to my children. And there would maybe have been a way forward for us if he at least acknowledged the pain he's caused but he's never properly said sorry. 

I know he'll turn up on my doorstep one day when it's all gone down the pan, because let's face it, no relationship with an age gap of 41 years ever works in the long run.

Heather, I can't believe how childish and petty your MIL is acting! It's ridiculous! I think unfortunately you're going to have to try to make a move to put things right between you because she won't act the grown up, and living together will be beyond awful. An email may well help because it will get everything out in a calm way. Worth a shot I'd say?

Jordyn I had that concern over double pushchairs, they seem so big! That's true about having lots of kids, we'll be having 3 or 4 so I guess maybe I'll think about it nearer the time. I don't want big age gaps between any of them either. 

That sounds like such a lovely gift for your mum Heather!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Vanessa, that is scary about the pain you had. Glad it went away and they aren't concerned about it. And so sorry that you had to revisit the whole messed up situation with your dad because of the birth. Seems like ignoring it is the right thing to do at the moment. (And I have no clue what Jeremy Kyle is! Ha!)

Heather, that stroller looks nice. We're looking for something smaller so that it will fit in our trunk more easily. Or does that one collapse down? Anyway, I think we're also going to try to find a used one like Jordyn said. There's an awesome consignment shop that opened near my work recently (DANGEROUS! I bought 3 sun dresses and two pairs of kick shorts for my niece for her birthday yesterday for just over $20.) They have a bunch used strollers, and I saw one there yesterday that was kind I want and was only $125. I'm not sure it had all the attachment parts we'd need for the adding the car seat on, though. So I guess it would end up costing more in the long run. Anyway, I'm going to ask Daniel if he wants to go looking there this Saturday. We'll see!

Heather, I'm sorry you're having to deal with this awkwardness with your MIL. Sounds like an apology might help get things back to normal a bit (again, not for what you said, but how you said it). I have a lot of experience with those kinds of apologies! Me and my quick tongue!

I've also been thinking about the whole C-section vs. VBAC question. I don't know if you've made a decision yet, but I just wanted to say that I think you should go with whatever will give you the most peace. I think a key to a positive birth experience is to make sure you're doing everything you can to stay relaxed and not be stressed. If trying for a VBAC is going to create more stress (even if it's not you getting stressed - if your husband is worried, that's going to affect you too) than it could potentially bring you satisfaction, then I say it's not worth it. Just my two cents. Whatever you decide, I'll cheer you on %100. :)


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, the stroller that I was telling you about (both actually) do fold down. I watched a few youtube videos to see how small it gets and it does get pretty small to where it would fit in a trunk of a car. :thumbup: Though, if you could get a really nice used one from the consignment shop that would be awesome. I wish we had good consignment shops around here but they are all just junky. :dohh:

As far as the c section vs. VBAC...I haven't made a "real" decision yet. :wacko: My tenitive plans are to basically schedule a c section for August 8th and if I go into labor early then try for natural and if not then just have him on the 8th via c section. DH seems to be okay with that idea a bit more but I didn't tell my mom yet because I don't want the added stress...especially because I doubt I'll go early, honestly. :nope: Thank you for your input though...it has been something that weighs heavily on my mind and seems like I keep running out of time to decide... :haha:

Pie, what is Jeremy Kyle?? Is it a talk show? 

I know that I will need to say sorry to make some sort of mend...especially since we are living in their house but I just don't know if I can do it in person. Seems like the email route might be easier....I'll have to work on that today soon so she can read it before I get home this evening. I really wish she wouldn't be so childish though!!! :growlmad: I also think getting out the other things in email will give her time to process them without me sitting there starring at her or me crying. Sometimes family SUCKS!!! :wacko: I am so not a fan of drama!


----------



## Pielette

Haha sorry ladies, I forget that it's a British talk show! Although actually I think there might be a US version now. It's just infamous for finding the real dregs of society and you wouldn't believe half the stories these people have :wacko: It's like they lifted up a rock and found them :haha:

Heather that sounds like a plan :thumbup: Whatever you decide you need to feel confident about it. I doubt I'll go early as well, I just can't see it, I,'m sure Milo will be late.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I think an email would be a good idea. That way you have the time and the clarity of mind to really say what you want to say, and she has the time to sit and think about it before approaching you. I pretty much have to write out anything important, because I get too flustered and emotional when I try to say it in person (especially when I'm pregnant).

The rings sound like a perfect idea for your mom! I think she'll love it. :flower:

Vanessa, here in the US, I think our equivalent talk show would be Jerry Springer. :haha:

As for labor, I went early with Alia, so I'm hoping it will be similar this time, too, but then again, maybe my body decided to "eject" her a little early because she wasn't growing and the placenta was nearly dead, so who knows? Maybe I'll go overdue, which will really suck, since I know I'm going to be hitting 38 weeks and thinking I'm pretty much done. :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

active thread today ladies!!!

Heather: I love that stroller and would totally go for it. My friend who has twins got one and she just LOVES it. I am sorry to hear about you MIL and such. You know when natalia was a baby i cant remember how old she was but one day i just flipped out on my mil. I was mad because she was making decisions and stuff without letting me know. I know she would have never done anything to hurt my baby but i just felt like i should have known if she was going to do something different then i normally do. (now i kinda find it stupid lol) but i was soo upset that i just started trying to talk to her. Telling her to let me know what she is going to do and just communicate with me better but it turned into me crying and her crying and my dh just kinda stuck in the middle. Later that night i ended up texting her telling her how sorry i was and then i calmly told her my real issues. Yes she responded nicely and such but it was SOOOOO acward to be around her and it took us a few month to get things back to the way we were. Now though we are closer then ever i think. I know how you feel even though i am not living with her we went almost everyday back then. So i totally agree with trying to email her and let her know what is really going on!

vanessa: I am sorry about all the drama between your family. THat is very weird to have a brother so young. like the others have said its not the babys fault but i would do that same as you! i have a friend that is 24 and her dad just married someone who is 23 and now is expecting a baby. I see how she is affected soo so i understand you!:hugs: I am also VERY happy to hear that the pain was nothing and you and baby are doing better!!!

Jordyn: I am hoping this one comes alittle early too lol. With Natalia she was a 41 weeker but jonathan was early so i hope this one will be too lol I think that is a great idea to give it to your friends if you find another stoller!

Rachel: That was a great awnser about the vbac! :thumbup:

afm well jonathan ended getting hospitalized on saterday. I took him in because his fever was 103 and his caugh was just awful. They looked him over and saw that he had very low oxygen. Thankfully he doesnt have pnemonia but he has something call RSV witch is a very bad respitory infection. Its the second time that he has had it. Once when he was 12 weeks old and then now. Last time he was able to come home after one day and without any extra oxygen. THis time we are home but he has oxygen now and breathing treatment to try to loosen some of that junk up in his chest. My poor baby. They were trying to find a vein sso that they could draw some blood and well they busted 3 of his veins. They tied him down to a table to try to get that viens i was crying along with him. Finally i yelled to the stupid people in the ER to just stop. Let him calm down. So he did he took alittle nap and when he woke up we tried again. I told them he is going to sit right here on my lap i can hold him. I told them nobody try to get a vein unless you are POSITIVE that you will get it a not break it! Sure enough they got one on his foot. He went from 5 am until 8 pm without urinary output. And they refused to give him any fluids. I was like forcing him to drink even when he didnt want to. I was just very very upset about everything. I feel like our hospital is sooo stupid when it comes to babys. 98% of our patients are elderly so they dont get much experience with babies. Anyways we are home now. Jonathan is on oxygen and breathing treatment. We will go see our normal ped tomorrow and we will test him without the oxygen to see if we can discontue it. He is much happier here at the house. He wasnt able to walk while we were at the hospital because he was contected to the monitors and stuff so he is soo happy.

As for the stroller question you know Natalia was 3 when jonathan was born so i kept the single stroller. She walked everywhere we went anyways. SO i could just carry jonathan. When we did use the stroller she would go into it and i would baby wear with jonathan. Im not sure what i will be doing this time yet. Im guessing Natalia will be walking and Jonathan in the stroller and i will baby wear with the baby. Im glad to see everyone doing well. But please give us a pray that jonathan will get better soon!


----------



## Skadi

Yikes Duejan, RSV is scary! We are lucky to live within walking distance of a childrens hospital complete with a childrens ER so the few times we've had to take Keira in (the last time for a very bad case of croup) they were quite capable of handling her.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm glad to hear that the worst is over with Jonathon, and I'll pray that he gets to feeling back to his old self soon! That's so sad that he had such a traumatic hospital experience, though. :( We had to take Alia in when she was younger to get a renal ultrasound and x-rays done to see whether she had kidney reflux or not, and it was so hard to she her crying and scared when they had to hold her down on the table and put catheters in her and take the x-rays. And since we were TTC, they had me stay out of the room and watch through a window (to be shielded from the x-rays in case I was pregnant) so I couldn't even be there to comfort her. :(

You know, I was just thinking, and I also had a friend who's mother married someone younger than him. But the really messed up part is, before they were married, his mother had a child with this guy when he was only 16! I just don't understand it. :nope:

Skadi, how have you been feeling? Is the morning sickness still pretty bad?


----------



## Duejan2012

yea Jordyn it was soo sad. They did a chest xray on jonathan too and i couldnt be there to hold him calmly. I am just still soo upset. I mean he is soo happy to be home though although it still hurts me so bad to see him so miserable with the oxygen and cough n runny nose... Im happy to see that you know how i feel. 

skadi: thats great you live soo close to a childrens hospital. My hospital barly had 6 patients in there while i was there. They never go over like 13 patients or nothing. Its stupid! exuse my language


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that had to be so scary with Jonathan! I'll be sending lots of prayers your way and hope that he starts feeling better soon. I've heard of RSV before and read that it can be pretty serious. That really had to be heartbreaking seeing them keep poking him and blowing the vein! :nope: I'm sorry it wasn't such a good experience at the hospital. 

Skadi, how are you feeling?? Hopefully first tri isn't too rough. :hugs:

I'm really getting stressed about talking to MIL. :wacko: DH said that I shouldn't email as it is cowderly and can come across wrong so he's somehow convinced me to sit and talk to her with him this evening. I'm so not looking forward to it but have been working on a list of things to talk to her about so I make sure I get it all out there. 

My best friend said that things will never be the same again and I fear she might be right. :cry: But I feel like at this point I have to do the right thing and be the bigger person and if I'm gonna have to do it I wanna get it over with. I'll let you girls know how it goes...wish me luck!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lots of luck, Heather! :thumbup: And like you said, once it's done, it's done, and at least she'll know where you're coming from. That's also nice that your DH will be sitting in with you to play referee, in case one is needed. (Although hopefully he takes your side!)


----------



## HAKing

I told him he better take my side regardless!!! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Whew...talk is over! It got pretty intense and at one point DH had to step in! :wacko:

She basically is mad because I'm asking her to not spoil and give in all the time and do whatever she wants with Sam and she feels I'm too strict and "ridged", not sure what she meant by that though. She thinks because we live here she should be able to do what she wants with him. I totally disagree with that...he is my child, regardless of where we live! 

I think she has agreed to give in less and be a tiny bit more structured and I agree to talk to her if something is bugging me! I wish things could go back to normal but not sure that will ever happen...:shrug:

At least it will be less awkward now...hopefully.


----------



## Pielette

Heather that really is ridiculous, that she's mad simply because you won't let her spoil him the entire time. She's got it backwards, it's worse as you're living with her as that would be the way it is all the time! As he grows up he would learn that if Mummy says no there's a good chance Nanny would say yes :growlmad: 

Well done for talking to her and standing your ground :thumbup: You may be surprised, sometimes it's much worse to let things fester and you guys got it out in the open so maybe it will settle down in time.

Oh Stacey I'm so sorry to hear how ill Jonathan has been, and oh my God on the hospital blowing 3 veins! I'd be in bits if it were me, let alone if it were my child, poor baby :nope: Is he on medication other than the oxygen? So hard to have to watch all of that, I'm really glad you told them what's what and refused to let them try again until he calmed down.

Jordyn and Stacey, thank you :flower: Why are some parents so messed up in the head? How can they think it's normal? Stupid thing is my dad has told a mutual friend that the whole thing has been the biggest mistake of his life. He just won't end it because he's scared of being on his own :dohh: Silly weak man.


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, I do agree that she has it all backwards :dohh: but at least its all out in the open and now she can't say I didn't talk to her about it when I point it out next time. She said that a grandma is supposed to spoil her grandchildren...I told her, "yes, but to a certain extent and not EVERYDAY! as it starts to become the norm for him and its not longer spoiling but making him expect it" :growlmad: She didn't like when I said I'm sure you didn't let your boys get away with whatever they wanted it...and her defense was...no but now I'm the grandma, so its okay!!! :dohh: 

Part of me feels good that its over and the other part feels like I'll just ignore it and bite my tongue for the next few months just to get through it because I still don't feel she understands my point! :nope:

And, your poor dad...he may regret it all and feel its the biggest mistake of his life but at some point he is gonna need to realize that he made his bed and now he's gotta sleep in it! Or at least for the next 18 years... :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm glad to hear that the talk is over and done with, at least. I'm sorry that it wasn't more productive, though! I can't believe she actually thinks it's her right as grandma to ruin everything you're trying to teach your child! Especially because it's not an occasional visit or weekend with grandma, it's everyday! I'm generally a peacemaker by nature, but I think I would have a hard time dealing with that, especially being pregnant and hormonal!

Vanessa, I think I just feel sorry for your dad. To chose to make himself miserable rather than be alone is just sad. :nope:

Well, for me, its good news today! Alia slept through the whole night last night! She went to bed at 7pm and didn't wake up until 8am! :happydance: Fingers crossed that this becomes the norm!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I do have a hard time dealing with it but I just don't see her trying to make an effort to change so I'll just have to deal with it until we move and just make sure there isn't any time with them alone which will be exhausting but I am just terrified that she will ruin him and then I'll have a crazy toddler and needy baby! :wacko:

I am also one that likes to make peace and hate conflict but when I told her she didn't understand she kept saying that I didn't explain my point good enough! :dohh: It has been a long few days and I'm just read to move past it...less than 2 weeks till they are gone till August!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That is such exciting news about Alia sleeping through the night!!! :thumbup: I hope she keeps it up.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, that's awesome that they'll be gone for a few months! Maybe that break from MIL is just what Sam needs to get back to normal for you. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

I was just telling DH last night that I don't feel like I'm getting bigger...not that I'm complaining and maybe its how he is laying but I don't feel like my belly is growing as much as it did with Sam! :shrug: 

26 weeks...almost 3rd tri!!! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsdc9d5eca.jpg


----------



## HAKing

24 weeks vs 26 weeks

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsb4e71b19.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute bump, Heather! :thumbup:

I feel the same way. My bump growth seems to have slowed way down lately. Of course I also think it changes day to day depending on the position he's laying in. I have my ultrasound coming up in about 3 weeks, so it will be interesting to see how he's measuring then.


----------



## HAKing

I am totally okay with a smaller bump this time! :haha: I felt massive with Sam, and a smaller baby would be okay too! :winkwink:

I hope that Liam is measuring right on schedule, Jordyn! :thumbup: A few weeks ago doctor said Ben was based on fundal height.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here's my bump from 26 weeks and then from a few days ago (28 weeks), so you can see what I mean. Like yours, it seems pretty similar.
My doctor said that my fundal height is right on, and "maybe a little ahead". It was always right on with Alia, even when she was actually starting to lose weight! So the "maybe a little ahead" part gives me hope. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







26 Weeks.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 2









28 Weeks.jpg
File size: 72.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Yes, very similar! You look all baby too :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Love the bump pics.. cant wait to add my own lol.. almost 9 weeks already yay.. cant wait to get out of first tri..


----------



## HAKing

How have you been feeling, Rojo?


----------



## lilrojo

I feel good.. sometimes almost too good lol.. But ms gets me at least once every day..


----------



## HAKing

Good, I'm glad you're not suffering too bad! I worried about the whole feeling "too good" too! But I'm sure everything is fine, especially if MS is getting you at least once a day...:winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I worried about feeling too good with Alia, but then when the same thing happened with Liam, I just realized that I am extremely lucky! :haha: So I see on your ticker that you have another ultrasound in a couple of weeks. How exciting! Since you'll be 11 weeks, will they just consider it your 12 week ultrasound? (Not sure if the 12 week one is standard where you live or not. It varies doctor to doctor here.)


----------



## Pielette

Rojo I'm glad you're feeling quite well! :thumbup: It's really hard in first tri, if you feel well you assume something is wrong but there's plenty of women who don't have much morning sickness. 

Jordyn I see what you mean, it is a bit sad. It's just that he was so incredibly selfish in his timing and so cold and hurtful towards both my mum and me. I couldn't get past it. He's never apologised for the hurt he has caused. I'd be willing to forgive if he just met me halfway but he won't :nope: 

I suspect we will have a relationship again one day, when she has left him and he realises the enormity of what he did. But most likely it will never be the same again, because I'll never be able to trust him like I did.

How big was Sam when he was born Heather? Gorgeous bump! And glad to hear you get a bit of peace from the inlaws soon :haha:

Jordyn no there isn't to much difference, great to hear that you're maybe a bit ahead :thumbup: Will they be keeping an extra eye on you towards the end just in case of IUGR?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, they're giving me an ultrasound at 32 weeks to check on growth. If everything looks great, that will be the end of it, but if they're concerned, I'll probably have additional ultrasounds. Regardless, my OB wants me to have weekly NSTs starting at 36 weeks to check for distress and to check my amniotic fluid level. So it sounds like little Liam will be in good care. :thumbup:

Also, I don't want you to take this the wrong way, because I'm definitely not trying to tell you what to do, I'm only sharing my personal experience. I had a lot of issues with my dad, too. After my mom passed away, he completely abandoned me, and left me to take care of my 9 month old little brother and my 2 year old brother. I was only 11 years old, so I felt like he took my child hood away from me. He also had a temper and made me feel like nothing I did was ever good enough. I felt bitter and resentful for a long time. I wanted to forgive him, but I kept waiting for him to make the first move and apologize. Well, he never did. Eventually, I realized that I needed to forgive him for _myself_. I was only hurting me by holding on to my anger and resentment. So I forgave him. It took a long time, and it wasn't easy, but after I did it, I finally started to feel peace about the whole thing. I know that he'll be held accountable for what he's done, but at least I've done everything I can. And now we actually have a pretty good relationship, despite everything. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Sam was 8lbs 8.5oz and 21.5 inches long at birth! But the funny thing is, I've seen some really chunky big babies but Sam was so skinny and long! :haha: So, though it sounds big he was actually a toothpick!

I don't really care what this baby weights, though I'm sorta hoping for more like 7.5lbs! :winkwink:

How big was Noah at birth? 

I wonder sometimes if some women just make big babies, regardless of weight gain? :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

Thank you for sharing that with me Jordyn :flower: Wow that was so much to leave you to deal with as a young child :nope: I totally understand where you're coming from and why you made that decision. 

When it first happened I made an effort to keep a relationship up with him because I loved him, still do obviously, and I didn't want to lose it. But I ended up getting so stressed and hurt by everything, it was too much to handle with a young baby. So in the end I had to tell him I needed some space.

This may sound odd but I feel fairly certain that I am the key to getting him to realise. He loves me very much, I know that, he always has. I know how much it's depressing him to have no contact with me, from conversations with mutual friends and him trying to initiate a relationship again from time to time. I think if he were to have me back it would mean that he just gets everything he wants despite his bad behaviour. I'm sure that in time he will end up back on my doorstep with a proper apology, which I would accept because I do believe in forgiveness. 

But right now it does my state of mind no good to have contact with him, when he crops up from time to time I end up in a complete mess. I do feel quite peaceful despite it all, I know I'm doing the right thing for now and I'll deal with the future when it comes :flower: Thank you for your insight Jordyn, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Pielette

Oh and Heather, wow Sam was long!

Noah was 7lb 2oz at birth, but turned into a right chunk as he got older :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Wow, Jordyn that had to be a lot to deal with at such a young age. I couldn't imagine being a child myself taking care of a 2 year old and 9 month old baby! :wacko: I'm sure because you had to deal with those things at such a young age it has made you a stronger person today! :hugs:

Vanessa, I truly believe that there is a right time for everything and right now you're not ready to deal with your father and at least you are at peace with where things are at the moment and one day he will realize and hopefully make a mends between you two. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

Yeah I puked up my lunch so im trying not to worry lol

Spiffy the us will be the 12 week.. dr wanted to see me in a month I decided to do the testing for downs and such with the us and blood test otherwise I would be waiting till 20 weeks to see peanut again.. I figure its my last baby I want a 12 week us so that's that.. 2 weeks from tomorrow... :) 12 weeks is standard but with my mc history I had one early.. at 6 weeks..


----------



## lilrojo

McKenna was 5lbs 6oz at birth at 39+3 and Bryce was 6lbs 6oz at birth at 38 weeks..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wow, Logan, those babies seem so tiny. Ozzy was 9 lb. 4 oz. and 21.7 inches long! I'm kind of worried that Jimmy will be even bigger due to the GD, but so far he's measuring smaller than Ozzy was, so that's a good sign.

Speaking of GD, I had the workshop/class thingy today. As I expected, they explained more about what it is and the risks of having it, and how to eat and exercise to manage it. What I didn't expect was they gave me a blood glucose monitor and I have to test my blood 7 times a day for a week and then go for a follow up appointment! Crazy. It'll be a lot of work, but at the end of it I'll have a better idea of just how at risk I am, if you know what I mean. I'll let you all know how it goes, of course.


----------



## HAKing

Rachael, that kinda sucks to have to draw your blood 7 times a day!!! :wacko: At least its only temporarily! 

Those are some tiny babies...my little monkey seems huge compared all you're 5 and 6lb babies! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, Alia was 5lbs 7oz, so I'm not sure what its lake to have a big baby!

Vanessa, I just want to clear one thing up. I DO think you're doing the right thing by keeping your distance right now. Even if you can forgive him, it doesn't mean you need to expose yourself to further hurt. That's kind of my philosophy: "I'll forgive you, but that doesn't mean I need you to be in my life anymore, giving me more reasons to keep forgiving you." Hopefully there will come a day when your dad can really get his act together and be a proper dad and grandpa, but until then, distance is probably best.

Rachel, I'm sorry you have to check your blood 7 times a day! That's insane! Hopefully your results show that you're not as high risk as they think.

Logan, that makes sense, especially if this will be your last baby. Might as well get as many ultrasounds as you can! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Rachel oh my God! 7 times a day! That's rubbish but of course you've got to do what you have to do to keep an eye on it. Glad to hear Jimmy is measuring smaller though, hopefully that's a good sign for the rest of your pregnancy :thumbup:

Thanks Jordyn, that's how I see it too :flower: Much better for my state of mind to have no contact at the moment, I suspect it will change anyway at some point in the future and I'll wait for that to happen.

Just went to a new playgroup this morning. Noah enjoyed it for the most part but oh my God, he is just so clingy :nope: It's not the best word to describe it but it's the only thing I can think of. Is anyone else dealing with this?

He's been bad for about 8 months and it only seems to be getting worse, not better. He insists on holding my hand and taking me to whatever he wants to play on. This morning they did circle time and because I was sat down in the circle with the other mums and babies and he wanted to go somewhere else, he was tugging on my hand and went into meltdown because I didn't move. He won't go off on his own and play, ever. 

The instructors tried to interact with him and he wouldn't have that either. I'm just really concerned that he's going to react badly when Milo comes along, and I'm quite frankly exhausted by the whole thing. Plus I want him to be more confident and independent, for his own sake. I see his friends running off playing with all sorts while he drags me around, I don't get it :nope: I know I'm a SAHM but a couple of my friends are too and they're nothing like him.

My mum keeps telling me to relax and that it's a phase, but it's been a very long phase already and only seems to be getting more intense :coffee:


----------



## littlesteph

My little boy is now the weight of a normal baby :haha:
he's 7lb 2oz. No idea where he's putting it one, think it's just where he is getting longer. Hes going to be just like his dad tall and skinny.


----------



## lilrojo

oohh 2 weeks to ttc littlesteph good luck :)

Yeah im hoping I don't go over having a 7lb baby.. lol.. :) I heard the hb last night with my Doppler was amazing.. :) and only 2 weeks to my next apt.. cant wait


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, I wouldn't worry too much about Noah's clingyness. Sam can also get this way at times...though its not on a daily basis he does do it out in public when he doesn't feel comfortable and wants myself of DH to pick him up until he feels comfortable.

It probably is in part to the fact that you are home with him 24/7 but its because you are his safe person. :hugs: You are doing the right thing with exposing him to new things and people and in time he will come around and gain confidence. Sam goes to a daycare 4 days a week and at first would cry at drop off but now he is better but as soon as he sees myself of DH at pick up he wants to be held immediately and sticks to us like glue. 

Try not to stress too much about it as I'm sure he will transition just fine once Milo is here. I worry about that too but I just know that I need to still give him as much interaction as possible and include him and I think he will be more accepting of Ben than jealous. 

I do like to look on the other aspect of it too and think that he could be overly confident and going up to strangers which can be scary too. Try not to worry, it will sort itself out. 

Maybe you could have a friend watch him for a few hours while you run errands so he is around other kids/adults while you're not around to give him some "Noah time" to gain confidence without you being around. :shrug:

Littlesteph, so glad to hear that you're little one is finally getting up their in weight. :flower: And I second what Logan said, only 2 weeks till TTC! :happydance:

Logan, I can't wait to see your 12 week ultrasound and start to gender guess! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL Haking that's all you get to do is guess.. were team yellow


----------



## HAKing

Awe, that's super exciting to stay team yellow!!! Did you do that with your other two or will this be the first?


----------



## Skadi

tee hee at 6 lbs being considered tiny 

A 6 lb baby would seem HUGE to me!

...and yes, the MS and fatigue is kicking my butt. My schedule is Wake up, work, Home, nibble on something light, sleep by 8 pm. So yeah, thats why I've been mia. :/


----------



## lilrojo

I did it with Bryce.. not McKenna (my first) and now my third.. :)

My sister just told me she is pregnant with her 4th and due 10 days after me.. the 23rd..


----------



## HAKing

That is so fun, I wish I could do that but I'm just too darn impatient! :blush: 

It will be cool to have you're sister pregnant with you, my SIL is pregnant but sadly we aren't close so it doesn't really matter to me! :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah we have been pregnant together through all my pregnancies.. lol


----------



## littlesteph

me and my sister in law both had the same due date, mine was born at 36+4 weeks hers was 40+1


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I'm glad you sorted things out with your MIL. Well, as sorted out as they can get right now. :) I'm sure that now that you've talked it over, as long as you keep communicating, it will get better. But it will be nice to have a break while they are away!

Vaness, Ozzy is the opposite! I worry he's TOO independent sometimes. When he goes to playgroups or in the nursery with other kids, he doesn't really interact with them, just does his own thing. It makes me worry he won't want to play with Jimmy. Sometimes I think we moms just worry too much! I'm sure Noah will step out of his comfort zone eventually. Hang in there!

Well, my after-breakfast blood sugar level was high. Darn it. I was hoping it would all be normal and I could tell them, "See? I don't really have it!" *sigh* But on the bright side, it's actually kind of fun to be testing and charting again. Instead of being a POAS addict, I get to bleed on sticks. Ha! Not quite as exciting as TTC, but it gives me something practical to focus on. :) (And actually, I do have to POAS every morning; I have to test for keytones.)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Little Steph, you're so close to TTC!

Rojo, that's great that you and your sister get to go through pregnancy together. My SIL and I were pregnant the same time last time, and it was pretty cool having someone to talk to and commiserate with. :winkwink:

Vanessa and Rachel, Alia isn't like either of yours She's really independent, but unlike Ozzy, she goes and bothers random people. :haha: Like, when we're at church, she just takes off and walks around. Thankfully most people don't seem to mind.

Rachel, I'm sorry to hear that your blood sugar level was high. :( Hopefully you can manage it through diet and Jimmy won't be TOO big.


----------



## littlesteph

yep just under 2 weeks till we TTC thats if i don't get my BFP next week :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Jordyn. I think it will turn out fine in the end, once I get the hang of what to eat and not eat and how much to eat and when to eat it! I had my regular appointment this morning, and the doctor said that I won't need any extra ultra sounds or NSTs unless I start measuring super big or super small or if I have to go on insulin (which she doesn't think is very likely). Apparently what they meant by "one of your tests came back slightly elevated" is that my first test was 5.2, and they like that number to be 5.1 or lower! So baaaarely elevated. Ha!

And I'm measuring a little small now, so that's good news I guess. I was 27 cm at 28 weeks and 4 days.

I also asked her about my weight gain, and she said that if I stay the same and don't gain any more weight, that's fine. But it's also okay if gain 5-10 lbs. or loose a few lbs. as well. So, I'm glad they're not too worried about that.

In other news, it's date night! We're going out to see Iron Man 3 and someone from church is going to watch Ozzy. Should be fun! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I hope you won't need any crazy interventions, and that Jimmy will be a nice normal sized baby. :winkwink: Also, I hope you enjoyed your date night!

As for me, it's 1:40am and I'm in Labor and Delivery right now, hooked up to monitors. I started having contractions, and according to the monitor, they're coming every 2-3 minutes. :( Hopefully they get them to stop! A doctor just drew my blood and they also checked my cervix to see if I was dilated. They said my cervix is still thick and 1cm dilated, so not too bad. They're going to check again in about an hour to see if there's been any change. Wish me luck!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, OMG I just happened to pop on as Sam woke up and thought I would catch up. I can't imagine what you must be going through right now! :hugs: I hope everything is okay and it was just a false alarm. 

I will say a prayer for you and little Liam that he stays put! 1 cm and thick cervix is still a very good sign and hopefully they give you something to stop the contractions. 

I'll be thinking about you. Try to rest and update when you get a chance. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God Jordyn, how scary, are you ok? These naughty boys we're carrying! It's great that your cervix is thick. 

Thinking of you, update us when you can :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Im happy you had a talk with you MIL. At least you were able to tell her what you meant and all that stuff. I dont think there is much mmore you could do.

littlesteph:That is great news that your son is a normal baby weight now! that must be soo exiting!! Also cant wait to see if you got that bfp and if not good luck on the ttc!!!!

Logan: That is really cool that you can wait to find out the gender. I was trying to do that this time with it being our last one problably but i just couldnt lol. That is great that you can hear the babies heartbeat with your doppler! That is very exiting!! Wow and that your sister is pregnant too. I always wanted a friend or something that was pregnant around the same time as me but i never have lol. 

Rachel: That sucks about having to check your bloods so often. That is great though that they dont seem soo worried about it. Hopefully it will stay that way!!!

Vanessa: I also agree that you should take things as fast or as slow as you need to with your dad. There is no rushing when it comes toheartbreak:flower:

Jordyn: I am so sorry:hugs: I will also pray that they stop. Please try to rest and keep us updated if you can. Relax. It sound like your cervix is still good. One centimeter is not to much for us ladies who have already had kids considering our cervix never fully closes soo remember. I will be thinking about you today!:hugs:

i really hope i didnt miss anyone or get anyones names mixed up im trying to hurry a bit. Jonathan is doing much better. Is oxygen was discontinued yesterday so he is breathing great on his own. He is still on breathing treatments but isdoing much better!!! I havnt been to see the doc since 17 weeks so hopefully next week i can check on lo. Also today i will be scheduling our 3d ultrasound for about 2 weeks i cant wait!! I am also getting really frusterated because although i am feeling movement i can go 2 days without feeling anything. And when i do feel something its soo small. I just cant wait to talk to my doc to get reasurred. 

Yesterday was mothers day in mexico. I found out yesterday that my husbands aunt had lost her baby. She was 18 weeks along and found out the baby died at 16. That had to be devistating on mothersday. I just didnt even know what to say to her really.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, so sorry to hear about your DH's aunt. How tragic. :( I'm glad to hear that Jonathon is continuing to recover. Hopefully he'll be totally back to normal soon. Also, how exciting that you'll be having your 3D scan, soon!

Thanks, ladies, for your thoughts and prayers. So I was in the hospital until 6am this morning, when the contractions finally slowed down to about 7 minutes. They had to give me 4 doses of Nifedipine to get me to that point. I'm feeling okay now, just really tired. :sleep: The doctors think that sex caused the contractions to start up, even though we'd just had sex two days ago with no problems. :shrug: I guess we'll just take it easy on that front for a little while.


----------



## Duejan2012

so glad to hear that everything is fine jordyn! are you home now. Are you on any restrictions?


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I'm glad you're able to keep your blood sugar level under control and that Jimmy is measuring a bit smaller so hopefully you'll have a normal sized baby! :thumbup: I hope you had a good date night! :flower:

Littlesteph, I look forward to hearing if you get your BFP and if not this month hopefully it won't take long. :hugs:

Jordyn, I'm happy they were able to get the contractions to stop. That had to be so scary and exhausting! Hopefully it was just the sex that caused them to start up and hopefully it won't happen again! :nope:

Stacey, glad that Jonathan is feeling better! :thumbup: I'm sorry to hear about your DH's aunt. :hugs: I can't wait to hear about your 3d scan. 

Logan, that's awesome you can hear your LO's heatbeat on the doppler! 

Not much going on with us. DH and I are going out for sushi tonight with Sam and hopefully can stay cool. We got it pretty hot here all a sudden and doesn't look like there is an end in sight! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

just wanted to say HAPPY MOTHERS DAY LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Heather i hope you had a great sushi date!!!


----------



## Pielette

Really glad to hear they managed to get the contractions under control Jordyn :thumbup: Does that mean you won't be able to DTD from now on? It must have been really scary :hugs:

That's great that Jonathan is feeling much better Stacey! Must be such a relief to have him off the oxygen. Ooh and yay for a 3D ultrasound! Can't wait to see the pics. I find it a bit weird that I won't see Milo again until he's born.

Hope you had a nice sushi dinner Heather!

All is good with us. We had a bit of a scare over the house and flat, our buyer's solicitors told us that she needed to delay for a bit because of an issue with her marital situation. Well I was in bits, we don't have time for that, we were petrified it was all going to fall through. But the estate agent got hold of her the following day and as it turns out someone has somehow got the wrong end of the stick :dohh: She's got the funds in place, got the mortgage offer, done the searches and is desperate to move in. So where the hell that came from no-one knows. We should be getting a date through any day now thank goodness.

I went for afternoon tea with my girlfriends yesterday and DH took Noah to see his dad for the day, so I had a whole day to myself! Very very weird, it was lovely but it was odd not to have my little shadow with me. Missed him loads. But I finally took a bump picture!

Me at 31 weeks :flower:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130512_204548_zpsf6690e36.jpg


----------



## littlesteph

I caved in and tested early, theres still 5 6 days till i'm due on, so i thought it would turn out negative and i'm pretty sure it has. Even inverted a picture of it and still nothing. So really thinking i am out. I had a dip in my temp as well :( it's still above the coverline hasn't gone under it, but i don't think that means a whole lot.


----------



## HAKing

Hope everyone had a good Mother's Day! :flower:

Vanessa, glad you had a good day out with your friends and that everything with the flat is coming together! Very cute bump too! :thumbup: 

Littlesteph, sorry your temp dipped but you're not out till AF shows...hopefully she stays away! :hugs:

I had a good Mother's Day yesterday. We went to the living desert out here...it was fun other than being SUPER hot it was nice! 

I have to go for my GTT test today. Not looking forward to it as I dislike needles! :wacko:

I'm not sure if I said, but I also found out SIL is having another boy...a bit of a relief though I would never mention that to anyone else! :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey everyone... 

Spiffy happy to hear the contractions stopped.. scary.. no sex for you lol.. 

Pie cute bump :)

Hope everyone is doing well.. been a bit mia for the weekend.. we had a very nice mothers day.. dh surprised me on thurs with flowers early... and then made me som pancakes yesterday for breakfast.. we then planted our garden and just hung out.. had a picnic outside for lunch.. was a nice day.. :)

10 days to my next us


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, cute bump!!! Glad to hear that the scare with your house was just a false alarm. I'm sure you'll feel much better, though, once everything is official and you're all moved in!

Heather and Logan, glad to hear that you had a good Mother's day. :flower:

Heather, I understand how you feel about your SIL having a boy. Aren't you glad you have a group of ladies that you can tell that kind of stuff to, and know that we won't judge you? :winkwink: I know I appreciate it!

Steph, you still have almost a week left so don't count yourself out yet! For all you know, that dip in your charts is just implantation. :thumbup:

Well, I was back at the hospital last night, since the contractions started up again. This time it wasn't sex, so I'm not sure it was the culprit the first time either. :shrug: Thankfully the contractions were more mild and irregular this time, though, so they eventually stopped on their own. However, they did a fetal fibronectin test on me (to see if labor was likely within the next two weeks) which was negative, so that was nice to hear. They wrote me up a prescription for Nifedipine in case the contractions start up again, so hopefully we'll be done going to the hospital until we go to actually have our baby!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies :flower: I do like my bump but it is getting heavy now, I seem to have blocked out how cumbersome it was at the end last time though! 

Heather sorry about the GTT test :hugs: I hate needles too. I had my whooping cough vaccine the other day and it really stung, I wasn't expecting it because I recalled it being easy as anything when I was at school having injections. Oh I'm kind of glad to hear your SIL is having a boy too :haha: Makes it easier on you! I'm over the moon to be having another boy now but I know if I had someone in my family having a girl it would be a little difficult, although I would get over it.

Hmm Jordyn that's irritating to have them start up again. I never knew there was a test to see if labour was imminent! Fascinating that they can do that. Doesn't sound like it was sex that did it in that case. Glad you've got a prescription in case they come back :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about your bfn littlesteph, you still have plenty of time though for it to turn into a BFP :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

vanessa: I am sorry about that scare with the flat. What a relief that nothing is going to fall through. Like Jordyn said i know its going to be tough until you are afficially moved in!!! Beautiful bump! I love the dress too!!!

Steph: Try not to give up hope yet! Its soo early. Like the other ladies said you are not out until af shows her ugly face!! Stay hopefulL!!!

Heather: I deff understand you when you secretly wished your sil didnt have a girl. Remember i told i was the same after i had natalia and my sil got pregnant. I was relieved to hear she was having a girl too lol. haha i agree with Jordyn. We are a great group of girls xxx I am happy you had a good mothers day and good luck with the gd testing!

Rojo: Im glad you had a great mothers day. That does sound wonderful!!! Cant wait until your scan!!! I love these early scans because you really get to see how baby is developing so make sure you show it off. Any gut feelings on what your having?

Jordyn: I am soo sorry that you ended up in the hospital again. I wonder what causing you to contract. I hope that they dont come back or you keep them away with that perscription they gave you! Despite being at l&d i hope that you had a great mothers day!!

afm well my mothers day was very nice my husband got me some BEAUTIFUL roses and took me to dinner. And we watched movies that i wanted to all day lol So it was nice. I finally got my doc appoint scheduled for thursday when i will be 24 weeks. I went 7 weeks without seeing him whitch i guess isnt too bad but well see what he has to say about that. I got back to work tomorrow with having more then a week off. I really enjoyed being at home with my kids. I really wish i could just stay home. 

Today is my nieces 3rd brithday so we are going to my inlaws for some carne asada cake and pinata. Im exited but you should see natalia she can barley wait. With jonathan being sick we could get down the mountain ( where there is walmart toys r us and shopping stores) so i just got her a card and a visa card where my sil can go buy kim whatever she wants. I hope this is ok!! Its just where i live there is nothing to by for gifts. So we have to drive down the mountain to get anything. All thats here is safeway lol.


----------



## HAKing

Logan, nice to hear you had a good Mother's Day! :flower:

Jordyn, I'm sorry to hear the contractions started up again! :nope: at least you got some meds and hopefully won't be headed back till its time for you to meet Liam! :hugs:

I really is nice having you girls to talk to about stuff I don't want to say out loud sometimes :haha: without being judged! :flower: I am also so happy to being having a second boy now and knowing we can try once more for a girl makes it even easier. I would have had to get over her having a girl but sure is a relief to hear its a boy! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. it was a great day.. 

No gut feelings at all.. Im hoping for another girl but I guess we will find out the end of the year..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, goodness, Jordyn! What a scary couple of days. Glad to hear they don't think labour is likely in the next little while, and it's good you have a prescription just in case. I sure hope the next time you are in L&D it's in a few months and the real thing! I'll keep you and Liam in my prayers. 

Heather, I hope your GTT goes well. Sorry you have to get poked a few times. Hope you get good nurses and it won't hurt or anything. :) Also nice to hear your SIL is having a boy. That way you don't have to feel weird about it, and it means Ben will have a boy cousin close in age. :)

Stacey, so glad to hear Jonathan is doing better. Hope you have fun at the party today! I think a Visa gift card is a great gift, especially considering the circumstances. 

Vanessa, you look great! Glad you posted a pic. :)

Steph, sorry about the bfn. I've still got my fingers crossed for you! 

Ooh, not long until that next us, Logan! Exciting! Glad you had a great Mother's Day, too. Daniel and I decided we wouldn't get anything for each other for Mother's and Father's Day, but now I kind of regret that decision. May have to reevaluate that for next year!

AFM, my blood sugar has been A-Okay the last few days. It's been really eye-opening to read nutrition labels and see how much sugar is in food I used to eat all the time. My taste buds are already adjusting too. (i.e. diet soda doesn't taste so weird anymore and grapes are suuuuper sweet now. Ha!) Expecting a good follow-up on Friday.

Hope you ladies have a great Monday! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Harley.. I would def miss not celebrating mothers day with gifts.. last year for fathers day I got dh a grill :) thinking of either a new lawn mower or a pole saw for cutting tree limbs.. or maybe both.. lol time will tell..


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles said:


> Steph, you still have almost a week left so don't count yourself out yet! For all you know, that dip in your charts is just implantation. :thumbup:

I really hope it is just from implatation. heard it can happen between 6 and 12 dpo. so about now would be about right.

I have been getting AF type pains as well though i'm just hoping its all part of the implatation.
i don't remember having them when i was last pregnant


----------



## littlesteph

thanks ladies for your support, making quite emotional reading them :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I guess I kind of got a gift... We had gone to the mall on Saturday, and I saw this super cute sleeper I wanted to buy for Jimmy, but we didn't get it. So I asked Daniel yesterday if we could get it. He said yes, so we stopped by the mall on our way out to lunch. :) It's the same pattern as this shirt, but a sleeper and a matching hat. 

Daniel also said he meant to stop and buy me flowers on his way home from band practice last night, but he forgot. Oh, well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Steph, I hope your temp shoot back up after this, because the cramping sounds like a good sign! I had cramping at about that point in my cycle with both my bfps. :thumbup:

Rachel, that print is adorable! I bet the sleeper and hat will be so cute on little Jimmy. :flower: Glad to hear that things are going well with your diet!

Stacey, I hope you guys have a great time at the birthday party. As for the Visa card, I think it's a perfectly fine gift. That way they can go buy something that she didn't get at the party.

Heather, I forgot to say good luck with the GTT! The person who drew my blood did such a good job that it hardly bothered me at all. Hopefully you'll have the same!

As for Mother's Day, my DH didn't get me a gift. He just helped out extra with Alia, which I suppose was a pretty nice gift, actually. It was especially nice to have people around to help when Alia projectile vomited all over me yesterday. :dohh: So my daughter says, "Happy Mother's Day! Here's some puke!" and my son says, "Happy Mother's Day! Hope you enjoy going back to L&D!" :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I'm glad to hear your blood sugar level is staying under control :thumbup: and I do also agree that it is so eye opening when you look at food labels. As for the lack of gifts on Mother's Day, I'm sorry Daniel didn't get you anything but that sleeper for Jimmy looks super cute! :thumbup:

Stacey, I hope you enjoy the party and I think that the gift card is perfect that way she can pick out something she really wants! 

Jordyn, I'm glad your DH helped out with Alia for Mother's Day. I always appreciate extra help from Tim opposed to a gift, personally. It's means more to me that he is involved or we spend quality time as a family. 

Littlesteph, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it was implantation. With this pregnancy I kept thinking AF was coming because of cramps but it ended up being implantation so don't feel out yet! :hugs:

I did my GTT a few hours ago, the guy that did it was awesome! I've had him before and I never feel a thing. He always jokes around too to make me less stressed was talking to Sam the whole time! :thumbup: I am getting better at it, when I got pregnant with Sam I would nearly faint each time they drew blood and now I don't even blink usually.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Glad to hear you got a good guy to draw your blood, Heather. (I had three different nurses do the three different draws, and each one hurt more than the last! :growlmad:) Hope your results come back as normal!


----------



## lilrojo

Hmm I think my worst needle experience was the epidural.. since I got stuck twice.. and first was hit in the wrong spot so I was bleeding a ton... wont be getting one this time.. 

what about you ladies... going natural or medicated??


----------



## HAKing

I'll be getting epidural this time if I try for a VBAC that way I'm prepared if I need an emergency c section again. I was really scared to get an epidural with Sam and freaked out a lot but it wasnt bad at all and didn't hurt. 

If I get a c section I'll have a spinal...and that I'm terrified about as I heard its very painful!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Epidural for sure. If I don't have to be in much pain I won't! :haha: I had a good experience with my first epidural, so I'm not scared at all this time. I had a much worse experience with the IV, to be honest. It took them 8 tries to get it in! :dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles said:


> Steph, I hope your temp shoot back up after this, because the cramping sounds like a good sign! I had cramping at about that point in my cycle with both my bfps. :thumbup:
> 
> :

Really, I didn't temp or syptom track last time, we just used opks and conieve plus and hoped for the best. 
I have a few syptoms now that i did last time, like being tired and always hungry, the tiredness i'm putting down to having a little one the hunger i have no idea. usually i'm hardly ever hungry now it seems to be every hour. i vagly remember having cramps but can't remember if they felt like AF ones or slightly different. I wish i syptomed checked now at least then i'd have something to look back on :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

when i was in induced labour with James i started off having co-codamol which did nothing, then i had pethadine which was great feel asleep with that, as few hours after that wore off i was rushed in for a c-section and had a spinal, my legs were still numb the next morning. but i did have him at 11:32pm so that could be why. it's so weird not being able to lift your legs or move your toes


----------



## Harley Quinn

Steph, I never really symptom spotted much either, but from what I hear, your symptoms can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy or come and go with each AF. I'm not sure most symptoms that we ladies like to "spot" are super reliable, especially very early in pregnancy.

Logan, I'll be going "natural." I put it in quotes because I plan to use laughing gas like last time, so not quite drug free. However, I've heard that some women who used gas for one labour can end up hating it the next, so we'll see. It was fabulous last time, but if it doesn't work this time (or if I have a bad reaction), then I'll go over the options with the doctor. I'd like to avoid an epidural or spinal, though.


----------



## HAKing

littlesteph said:


> when i was in induced labour with James i started off having co-codamol which did nothing, then i had pethadine which was great feel asleep with that, as few hours after that wore off i was rushed in for a c-section and had a spinal, my legs were still numb the next morning. but i did have him at 11:32pm so that could be why. it's so weird not being able to lift your legs or move your toes

How was the spinal? I've heard it's painful but I have no idea other than what I've read. :wacko:


----------



## littlesteph

Harley Quinn said:


> Steph, I never really symptom spotted much either, but from what I hear, your symptoms can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy or come and go with each AF. I'm not sure most symptoms that we ladies like to "spot" are super reliable, especially very early in pregnancy.
> 
> Logan, I'll be going "natural." I put it in quotes because I plan to use laughing gas like last time, so not quite drug free. However, I've heard that some women who used gas for one labour can end up hating it the next, so we'll see. It was fabulous last time, but if it doesn't work this time (or if I have a bad reaction), then I'll go over the options with the doctor.

I think quite a few early pregnancy syptoms are simular to AF ones. I think thats what i read last time i was trying.


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> when i was in induced labour with James i started off having co-codamol which did nothing, then i had pethadine which was great feel asleep with that, as few hours after that wore off i was rushed in for a c-section and had a spinal, my legs were still numb the next morning. but i did have him at 11:32pm so that could be why. it's so weird not being able to lift your legs or move your toes
> 
> How was the spinal? I've heard it's painful but I have no idea other than what I've read. :wacko:Click to expand...

I didn't think it was painful, just felt like a little stratch to be honest, a little like when you have a blood test.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I was curious as to what you all did and will do.. Excited now that I can join in on the preggo convos lol :)

with my first I just got a shotl not the epidural they weren't offered and it worked pretty good wore off by the time stitches were done cuz I tore.. Bryce was the epidural cuz I didn't want to feel anything but it sucked and wore off before pushing boo.. and he had to do it more than once.. 

This time I don't want anything.. hope to be able to stick to that.. maybe just something light through the iv.. but we will see..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, they didn't tell me that I couldn't have the laughing gas during the pushing stage. I was kind of peeved when they took it away. But it turned out that as long as I was pushing it didn't really hurt. The pushing stage was actually a nice relief from active labour. The nurse had told me it would be, and I was like "Yeah right!" Well, it's true!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

See, I had to push for 3 hours with Alia (and then still ended up with an episiotomy), so the pushing stage was the worst for me. I had the type of epidural where it wears off unless you continue to give yourself doses, and since I was so preoccupied pushing I forgot to give myself a dose toward the end and could pretty much feel everything while my doctor had to manually scrape out my placenta and do the stitches after.

So I feel like I've experienced pain relief and no relief, and I know which one I preferred. :haha:


----------



## Pielette

I find it really hard to differentiate between AF symptoms and pregnancy ones because they can be so similar! I really think you can drive yourself nuts trying to symptom spot if you're pregnant. But that two week wait is such a pain I always end up doing it anyway :haha:

I had a home water birth with Noah without pain relief, hoping to do the same this time round, if all goes according to plan. The water was really soothing so I do much better when I'm not on dry land!


----------



## littlesteph

I hate the two week wait, so many of the syptoms are the same.
the only ones i had last time that were different from AF was the feeling sick, always hungry and always tired. 
the hunger and tiredness i have been getting latly though so hoping its not another syptom of AF.

I tested again this morning it was negative but it still early days, as i only have one test left i can't test again till friday. Hubby won't let me buy anymore tests till i am late.


----------



## lilrojo

The fact that your temp went back up is a great sign.. little steph... good luck :)

Hope your all doing well.. 

Im excited.. Im done with school for the semester so I can finally enjoy the time with my kids instead of worrying about work and tests.. lol and only 9 days left to my us


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I have a friend who is doing a home birth this time around. She's going to have a birthing tub, but the midwife said that she's actually had to resuscitate a lot more babies that were born in the water, so she's going to have my friend labor in the pool, and then get out when she's actually delivering the baby.

Steph, the only symptoms I had during my bfp cycles that were different, were AF cramps a week early, and a UTI. I know that sounds weird, but the only times in my life that I've ever had a UTI were in the TWW of my pregnant cycles. Go figure!

Logan, yay for being done with school for the semester! I know you've probably said before, but how many semesters do you have left before you graduate?

As for me, I'm having a rough time right now. Alia has thrown up every day and night since Friday, and I'm just getting so tired of dealing with it, especially because she tends to do it when I'm here by myself. On top of that, she slept badly last night, so I wasn't able to catch up on any sleep that I missed from the weekend (from being at the hospital). I also felt kind of sick and nauseous yesterday, and today I've just been tearing up at everything, which is awkward because my FIL works from home, so I just have to hide the fact that I've been crying whenever he walks in the room. :(


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, I had hoped for a water birth too but my hospital that I had Sam at didn't do it and then with the c section that is totally out of the question now! I hope that you get the birth that you want though! :flower:

Steph, it is a good sign that you're temp went back up! :thumbup: When will AF be late for you?

Logan, that has to be such a nice relief to be done with the semester and enjoy the summer a bit without worrying about deadlines for school. 

Jordyn, sorry you're feeling super emotional and that Alia isn't sleeping through the night for you and having vomiting issues! :hugs: I totally can relate on having to hide from you FIL that you've been crying...its very awkward! And even worse when they ask "what's wrong" and then you cry more! Or at least I do! :dohh: Is Alia just throwing up her milk or everything she eats too? Could she have a bug possibly?


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles - i had a uti when i was pregnant with my little one, i asked a friend about it because i knew suffered with them, it was her that told me i could be pregnant, a little over a week later i found out i pregnant.


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing - AF is due friday or if i was to go by FF then possible saturday


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Heather. I also cry more when someone asks what's wrong. It'll be nice when we're in our own house and I can cry in peace! :dohh: As for Alia, we have an appointment with our pediatrician today to see if we can figure out what's wrong with her. She's throwing up her milk occasionally, but most of the time its when we give her solids, so she's been on a mostly milk (formula) diet the past few days just so she'll keep something down.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, poor girl! I hope that the pediatrician can figure out what is causing her to vomit so much! :hugs: Have you switched her formula recently? Will you plan to switch to cow's milk soon? When Sam was a newborn we fed formula at night only (so others could help with feeding) and Sam would literally projectile vomit across the room!!! I swear that it was like a scene from the exorcist :rofl: It was horrible and I felt like I was constantly doing laundry! :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear alia is feeling ill.. hope you figure it out soon.. Bryce is still on formula as he hates cows milk.. I have been doing half and half in his bottles to try to wean him off formula... so we can be done with it and the bottles at the same time.. 

Hope your all well.. 

Yes being done is a relief.. Spiffy I have a few years left lol.. prob at least 2 if not 3 of generals then 2 years of program work


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. She's been drinking the same formula that she's been on for months now, so I don't think it's anything in her diet, unless she suddenly became allergic to something, which is probably unlikely. I hope the pediatrician can give me some answers, because this is just wearing on me, big time.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I'm sorry to hear you an Alia are having a rough time. Hope you can get some answers from the pediatrician or at least some plan of action that might work. I hope you can get some good sleep soon too. And a good cry sounds like it will help. Hope you can sneak that in too. ;)

Logan, it must be a huge relief to be done school for now! That's great. Any big plans for the summer?

Vanessa, that's amazing that you managed a home water birth. I'm always in awe of women who can give birth without any sort of drugs. Our hospital has 4 rooms that have tubs (the others all just have showers), and they keep one of them empty to let other women labour in. I'm hoping I can either get a room with a tub or I'll be able to get into the other room for a while to labour in the water. I'm curious to see if it helps. I tried just sitting in the shower for a while last time, but it didn't really work for me. I just got cold everywhere the water wasn't hitting me!

Random question for everyone... Have any of you tried placenta encapsulation? I had a really rough two weeks post-delivery, and I'm looking into places that will take my placenta and dry it and encapsulate it for me this time. Any of you done that or thinking of doing it?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Rachel. The pediatrician just told us that she's had a ton of patients come in with a stomach virus and that it's most likely what Alia has too. As for the gagging part if it, she didn't really have much advice. So it looks like I'm stuck doing what I've been doing until things run their course. :(

As for placenta encapsulation, I won't lie; the thought if it kind if weirdos me out. :haha: However, I don't really know much about it. What are the benefits?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Glad to hear they think it's something simple like a virus. Sure hope it clears up soon.

Well, I thought it was pretty gross too, but when I consider how it could help with my recovery I think it's at least worth a try. One of the places I'm considering for the service says this on their website: 



> Placenta encapsulation benefits mothers in many ways, most notably:
> 
> ~reducing postpartum depression and baby blues
> ~improving lactation and milk supply
> ~improving your energy level and feeling of vitality and well being
> ~promoting healing and speeding recovery from birth
> ~improving iron levels, especially after postpartum hemorrhage
> 
> The placenta's hormonal make-up is completely unique to the mother. No prescription, vitamin or herbal supplement can do what one placenta pill can. The theory is you are replacing the hormones you lost during the birthing process. Each woman's placenta is unique to her hormonal make-up.

The big one for me is helping with the baby blues/depression.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, glad to hear that they don't think its anything too serious with Alia and just a virus. :hugs: How did she sleep last night? 

Rachel, I have heard of people encapsulating the placenta but I don't think its for me...though it seems like it does have a lot of healthy benefits. :thumbup:

AFM, I haven't been feeling too great today. Almost like my blood pressure is low as I keep feeling light headed and weak. :shrug: I don't think its anything serious just probably from the heat and I didn't sleep too well last night.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww feel better Haking... 

SPiffy hope alia feels better soon


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I've been feeling kind of the same way the past few days. Weak, hot, and occasionally nauseous. I've pretty much assumed that I got what Alia has, but it hasn't hit me very bad. My pediatrician said that the stomach virus hit her family, too, but while her husband was throwing up, she only felt mildly sick. So I think it just hits different people stranger than others.

Rachel, the placenta thing sounds like it does have a lot of benefits. How much does it cost? Seems like it could be pretty pricey.


----------



## HAKing

I hope you feel better, Jordyn. :hugs: Hopefully you aren't getting sick and Alia is on the mend quickly! I would almost always be sick rather than have Sam be sick :nope: as I'm sure you feel the same.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, it costs around $200 (including pick-up and delivery). So, I suppose it's kind of pricey, but I told Daniel I really want to try it and he's on board.

Hope you ladies feel better soon! 

Heather, I had started to feel dizzy/light headed about a month ago, so I started taking iron supplements. Seems to have helped. Although my iron levels were still kind of low (they checked them same time as my GTT), and my iron stores are definitely low, so I've started taking two pills a day instead of just one. But it does sound like it could just be the heat in your case!


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, it could definitely be the iron too. I know that I am anemic as I was before getting pregnant and then very after having Sam but I didn't like taking the iron supplements as I had a hard time going to the bathroom! :blush:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks ladies the party went great my kids had alot of fun. So did my niece. I think the gift card was perfect as well xx

Logan: That is great you are all finished for now. Take a break relax and enjoy the time with you kiddos!! 

Heather: That is great you had a good guy taking your blood. I have deep viens that hide. So it always takes about 6 times to draw my blood. I have only had one person be able to get one on the first time lol. When do you get your results back? I hope you start feeling better. I have been feeling similar as well. Its very difficult while im working. THey have put me on showers latly to try to get me off the floor for make it easier for me but you know what it is just SOO DARN HOT in the shower rooms i just feel like i cant drink as much as im sweating lol

Jordyn: Im sorry to hear about Alia. Im glad its just probably a virus though. Try to relax. Have you told your dh about how your feeling? Maybe he can watch alia and just let you go out and relax! Sometimes going out without the baby will just help alot. Me and my sil did it a few time and should do it more. 

Rachel: I have heard about the placenta thing. I have kinda thought about doing it but not sure if i could bring myself to do it lol. BUt still havnt desided completely.

vanessa: That is GREAT that you where able to have a home birth!!! We dont have anyone that will come to the house here like its such a small town but its was always my dream to do it like that. So i deff envy you for thatxx

Steph: Dont give up your temp coming back up is a great sign!!! I too remember af was right around the corner when i was pregnant all three times. lol So i was shocked when i got a bfp lol 

As for the Epideral experience i had a hell of a time with both of them i dont eeven know where to start. 
With Natalia i had a Epideral as my contractions where lasting for 5 min and breaking for 5 min. THey could get the drugs unlocked ( they were like in the tool box type thing) They are like taking there sweet time like why isnt this opening and then my mom finally went over and kicked the darn box and yelled to them i wouldnt be so gental with that if i was you and it poped right open! yay for my mom. twice they had to put it in but then they turned it off when i was ready to push. Natalia was facing the wrong way so it took 3 hours to push so by the time she was acually born i felt EVERYTHING.

As for the one with my son. My contactions were very regular. I felt great but i thought i should get the epideral early enough before i was in agony. So they gave it to me early. But this time the stupid anestialigist couldnt get it in. They had tried like 8 or 9 times with the big needle and kept hitting bone. It took all of our anestisiologist to get it in. It worked great once i got it in i could feel the contractions but they werent painful. Three pushes he was out. But i had a numb leg and foot for about 6 weeks have delivery. Here is a pic of my back the day after delivery

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/032_zps4e740cb2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/032_zps4e740cb2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes! Stacey that looks awful! :nope: If I had had an experience like that, I might be more hesitant about the epidural, but I'll just cross my fingers that this time goes as smoothly as last. That was like my IV experience, though. Took 8 tries and my arms were covered in blood by the time they were done. They even called in the anesthesiologist to give it a try, and it still took him 4 tries!

I have told my DH how I'm feeling, but there's not a whole lot he can do, because he has chiropractor appointments three days a week right now, and so by the time he's home from work and done with his appointment, it's pretty much time for Alia to go to bed anyway. But we have decided to just watch some TV in the evening this week to make things more relaxing (normally we restrict TV to the weekend), so that's been a nice way to unwind at the end of the day. :flower:

Rachel, I wish you were having your baby a month before me so that I could ask you if the placenta capsules helped, and then if they did, I would do it too! I probably won't do it this time, though, so your experience will still help me decide whether to do it next time!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that picture of your back looks horrible! :nope: I'm glad I didn't have a scary bad experience with the epidural. I was just super nervous but the guy was awesome and did it quick. I'm kinda nervous about the spinal block this time if I get an automatic c section but coming to terms with it now a bit. :thumbup:

I forgot to post, I got my GTT results back same day. Everything was normal so no concerns there. I'm glad because I don't think I could poke myself daily to check levels! :nope:

Jordyn, hopefully you can get some rest. When does/how long does Alia nap for? Maybe nap while she does. I was just thinking I could use a nap...:sleep: I usually run during lunch (at work) but today I think I'm gonna nap and maybe go this evening instead.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, so glad to hear that your GTT came back good! :thumbup:

Alia usually naps for an hour and a half. The problem is, I have always had a hard time taking naps, even when I'm tired. My brain just won't shut off and let me sleep. So first I have to eat lunch, and then I end up laying in bed for 45 minutes before falling asleep, (which means I don't actually get much sleep) and then after wards I start thinking about what else I could have done during that time I just laid there. So instead I usually just fix some lunch and then watch a few episodes of a show online and chill on the couch, which ends up being pretty relaxing. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

At least you get some rest just watching tv while she is napping. I seem to also run into the same problem while Sam is napping as its my chance to do stuff uninterrupted. Unless I'm super tired and then I have no problem falling asleep.


----------



## lilrojo

That's about how bad I looked but only with 2 holes.. but a shitload of bruising.. it was horrible


----------



## Harley Quinn

Glad to hear your GTT came back normal, Heather! And I totally hear you about the iron pills messing with your innards. I try to take one in the morning and one at night and eat lots of fruits and veggies so as to not mess my system up too much. 

Yikes! Those holes are frightening, Stacey. As comfortable as I am with needles, I am not okay with someone sticking a huge one into my spine! Maybe that's the real reason my plan is to avoid an epidural/spinal as much as I'm able!

Well, my one lead on placenta encapsulation in my area just responded and said she'll be away when I'm due. :( She's going to give me the name of someone else who does it, so hopefully that turns out well. I'm having a hard time finding people/places that do it!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Been a bit slow in here lately; hope everyone is well!

Just a quick update to say my follow-up at the diabetes centre went well. They are please with my numbers, so I just have to keep doing what I'm doing (eating well and exercising). Only have to test my blood sugar one meal per day now, which is nice. 

They also weighed me, and I haven't gained any weight this week (well, okay, like 0.1 kgs), so that's good too.

It's a long weekend for us, but we don't have any plans. Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Well im starting off with yay im 10 weeks lol :) and Bryce had his 15 month checkup today he now weighs 19lbs 12oz.. getting big.. :) overall went well 2 shots and now were home and have had some lunch :) soon nap time :)

Plans for the weekend.. not much really.. going to garage sales with my mom to look for some good deals on clothes for the kids.. :)

Here is my bump shot :)
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that everything is going so well with the GD! And yay for only having to check your blood once a day! :happydance: I'm impressed with your lack of weight gain, too. Sadly, according to the doctor's scale, I'm already almost as heavy as I was when I delivered Alia. :( Of course, I started 8 pounds heavier this time, but seeing as I still have 10 weeks left to go, I think I'm still going to end up gaining more weight this time.

Logan, love the bump shot! :thumbup: And yay for hitting 10 weeks! I hit the 30 week mark today, so I'm pretty excited about that, too! :flower:

I was out and about all day yesterday, because it was my day with the car, so I wasn't online much. I had an OB appointment to follow up after my hospital trips last weekend, and she says everything is looking good so far. She said that most likely I just have an irritable uterus, which is also more likely when there's less time between pregnancies. So watch out, ladies! :haha:

This morning we saw Star Trek: Into Darkness, and it was awesome. Definitely as good as the last one. We got to see it for free with DH's IT team at his office, as well as free breakfast, so that made it even better! Plus, Alia was up A LOT last night, so it was nice to have a break from mommy duties for a couple hours while BIL watched her for us. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

I was also thinking it was pretty quiet yesterday...

Rachel, glad to hear that the GD is under control and you only have to test 1x a day now! :thumbup: Good job on the weight gain (or lack of :winkwink:) I haven't weighed myself lately at home because I get too worried about the constant up and down. :wacko: 

Logan, happy 10 weeks!!! :happydance: Love the bump! Bryce is so small compared to Sam! I must have a little chunk!!! :haha:

Jordyn, glad to hear your follow up appointment with the OB went well. I could see how the whole irritable uterus thing would hold true with close pregnancies! Hope you don't have anymore issues with it though! :flower:

We have no real plans this weekend. Just hang out around the house. DH is gonna get my treadmill out of storage since the in-laws are gonna be gone on Tuesday. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm so looking forward to it! Oh, and I purchased our double stroller this morning...I wasn't totally intending to but went on ebay and found it new for an awesome price so I went for it! :blush:

I have an OB appointment on Monday so I will probably schedule my c section date for August 8th. I still have mixed emotions about it :cry: but feel it will put many people's mind at ease and I still know I can try if I go early so that will be the plan! :)


----------



## littlesteph

Well AF was meant to show to but hasn't yet FF says it's due tomorrow. I did a test yesturday and it was a bfn. i have been getting some cramps but these are different to what i would usually get before AF. they are all in my inner hips and ovries area not where they's usually be.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies

Happy 30 weeks spiffy

Good Luke little steph faxed for a bfp


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay for 10 weeks, Logan! Cute little bump you've got there. :) Garage saling sounds like fun to me. I'm never up and out the door early enough to get the best deals. Hope you find some good stuff!

Jordyn, Daniel went and saw Star Trek last night with some of his hockey blogger friends. He enjoyed it too, so I really want to see it now. Also, I too have gained as much weight so far as I had when I delivered Ozzy. But somehow my belly is measuring smaller... so that means the weight is all on other parts of my body! Aaah! I'm hoping I can maintain this weight, or at least not gain more than 5ish lbs. before Jimmy comes. And that's interesting about the irritable uterus. I wonder if that's why I've been getting BH this time around?

Oh, that's nice that you got a stroller, Heather! My mom told me not to buy anything for Jimmy just yet, and that I have to act surprised at our family camp-in in a few weeks. Ha! But I'm pretty sure she didn't get us a stroller, so I think we'll go looking this weekend. Which one did you end up getting?

Very interesting, Steph. Curious to see some tests if AF doesn't show tomorrow. :)


----------



## HAKing

Littlesteph, I'll keep my fingers crossed for a BFP in the new few days. :flower:

Rachel, I ended up getting the Britax Double Stroller. It was the one I really had my heart set on before so I'm happy with my purchased...even though I wasn't prepared to spend that much money TODAY! :haha: But I knew we needed it and I got it for a better price than I saw on Amazon. I never do Ebay so I'm shocked I won! I got it for $285 new and Amazon was selling it for $339 best price so I'm happy with my purchase. :thumbup:

Logan, good luck garage saling. I always think it would be fun to go but never find good stuff like other do! :dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

meant to be getting a tattoo on sunday so if AF dosen't show will be getting a test but won't be able to post a pic till sunday evening as might not be on till then. eurovision is son tomorrow as we always go to the in-laws and watch it with hubby's mum


----------



## Harley Quinn

Nice! That's a great deal, Heather. :)

Well in that case, Steph, I look forward to either a picture of your BFP or your new tattoo!


----------



## littlesteph

:haha: thank you :D

thats what i am planning on getting, designed it myself from three different tattoos, sadly its traced can't draw to save my life, the flowers where scattered all over the place on one tattoo so took that mixed it up a bit and put the flowers together and the swirls i just copied and flipped.
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

Very cool. I like it. :) Where are you putting it? I used to want a tattoo, but I could never decide what to get or where to put it on my body!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm getting it on my leg, it will be my 6th :D i have 2 on my right arm, 1 on my left and 1 on each sholder. i see so many i like picking just one is hard, thats why i decided i was going to take bits from a few.


----------



## littlesteph

I'm out this month AF arrived this morning and because it arrived today not getting my tattoo till next sunday as my body is far to sensetive to get it done.


----------



## HAKing

Sorry the witch arrived, Steph. Fingers crossed for next month! :flower:

Can't wait to see your finished tattoo next weekend!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you :)


----------



## lilrojo

Boo sorry about af Steph.. 

Thanks ladies. .I had fun.. found some clothes for the kids.. that's about it lol :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear about AF, Steph. :( I hope this month is the month of your bfp! :thumbup:

Logan, only 3 more days until your U/S! That's so exciting! And only 11 more days until my U/S! :happydance:

Well, not too much going on around here. We're going to Zion's National Park for a family reunion this weekend, so that will fun. We're leaving Thursday afternoon and won't be back until Monday afternoon/evening, so if it seems like I go MIA, that's where I'll be. :winkwink:

US ladies, do you have any plans for Memorial day weekend?


----------



## littlesteph

thank you


----------



## Duejan2012

steph: i am sorry af arrived. I hope this next month will be the month!!!!! I cant wait to see a tatoo!!

Logan: I cant wait to see your ultrasound!!!!!! Not to long now!

Jordyn: That will be fun i think you will have a great time. Wow only 11 days til your scan you too i cant wait to see a pic. Only 8 days until my 3d scan!!!

I finally had my ob appointment on thursday when i turned 24 weeks. Everything looked great babies heartbeat was 135 and i weigh 156 now. I was measuring 30 weeks this time. He said that if i still measure pretty big next time then i will get another scan!!!! i love getting ultrasounds!!!! I passes my vday too. I had forgotton about that lol.

I have a question for everyone. How do your los use silverware?

Heather how is sam doing without the bottle


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, hope you have a good time at Zion! :thumbup: I've always wanted to go. DH and I talked about going in a few years with the boys! Can't wait to see you little man too! 

Logan, only 3 more days till your US! Exciting! :happydance:

Stacey, that's crazy how you were measuring big this time. Was it a different doctor you seen this time and maybe he measured wrong!? You're weight gain is awesome! :thumbup: I'm up 18lbs now! Boooo!!! 

Sam is doing awesome without his bottle! We haven't looked back since we cut it out. Only a few months till Ben is here though so who knows what will happen with he sees him with it! I'm hoping with the extended time without it he won't care! 

I had an OB appointment this morning but wasnt too eventful! :nope: it wasnt my normal doctor either so that sucked but Ben looks great and I'm measuring spot on. Still haven't made a decision about VBAC vs c section either! :dohh: everyone and their opinions aren't helping me!


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather that is great that sam is doing so well without i have alot of days off next week so im thinking about starting him without it then! i hope he does ok. Sometimes he still wakes at 4 am for a bottle. So im just going to try to put him back to sleep if he does. And no i have the same ob every appointment. He has delivered my other two babies and is great. With my daughter i was acually measuring smallish. BUt with jonathan the most i measured big was 5 weeks so at 30 weeks i measured 35. I got scaned but everything looked great. He said some people just carrie big. If the baby is still breech then that can play a roll in a bigger measurment. Also he told me the position of my placenta could be apart of it as well. My placenta is completely anterior. Its not off to the side in any way. Its covering the whole front of my belly witch really sucks. So he said maybe that could be it too. But i like this because it means some more scans so i hope im still measuring big next time for that scan. I do my gd testing next time too


----------



## littlesteph

Duejan2012 said:


> steph: i am sorry af arrived. I hope this next month will be the month!!!!! I cant wait to see a tatoo!!
> 
> Logan: I cant wait to see your ultrasound!!!!!! Not to long now!
> 
> Jordyn: That will be fun i think you will have a great time. Wow only 11 days til your scan you too i cant wait to see a pic. Only 8 days until my 3d scan!!!
> 
> I finally had my ob appointment on thursday when i turned 24 weeks. Everything looked great babies heartbeat was 135 and i weigh 156 now. I was measuring 30 weeks this time. He said that if i still measure pretty big next time then i will get another scan!!!! i love getting ultrasounds!!!! I passes my vday too. I had forgotton about that lol.
> 
> I have a question for everyone. How do your los use silverware?
> 
> Heather how is sam doing without the bottle

thank you, i'm quite looking forward to this weekend going out saturday with some ladies from my patch and getting the tattoo done on sunday :)


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing. i just saw that you son is called and your next one will be called ben,
my hubby's name is sam and his brother is call ben. 
don't see something like that often, sorry if that sounds strange that i pointed that out :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies I'm excited for sure

We're working on being done with the bottle too he only gets it at bedtime now so hopefully soon I just cut it from nap time


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I can't believe you're measuring 6 weeks ahead! :shock: I hope you get that extra scan at your next appointment, though. :winkwink: And I'm way excited to see pictures from your 3d scan!

Steph, that's crazy that your Dh and his brother are Sam and Ben! Heather, your names are obviously meant to be. :winkwink:

Heather, I'm glad to hear that operation no-bottle is going well! I think we still have a ways before we're ready. :dohh:

Well, I've taken my 30 week bump shot (although it looks a little off, since I had to do a self-shot with my phone as my camera has gone missing), but I'm going to attach my 26 week, 28 week, and 30 week pictures to see what you ladies think about growth. I still don't really feel like my bump has gotten much bigger in the past month. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







26 Weeks.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 2









28 Weeks.jpg
File size: 72.6 KB
Views: 2









30 weeksedit.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, cute bump! :thumbup: I can see a tiny bit of growth! I've been feeling the same too regarding not much growth. To be honest though, I'm okay with it since hopefully I won't be huge this time! :wacko: how is your weight gain so far? 

Steph, that's pretty funny regarding your DH and BIL have the same names as we will have for our boys! I've never heard of a Sam and Ben before either. 

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going, already in 3rd tri! :wacko: Some days I'm over it and ready to meet this little boy and other I am so freaked out to have 2 and get worried! :blush: 

Oh, and no plans for Memorial Day. Probably just stay home and relax since it will probably be hot though there is always a chance that will change between today and next week!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I wish I could say the weight gain was going better, but I've already gained about 27 pounds so far, and still have 10 weeks to go! :( But seeing as my bump isn't growing much, the weight must be going to my hips and butt. :blush:


----------



## HAKing

Boo for the weight gain going to your butt and hips! :growlmad: hopefully you won't have a hard time losing it after Liam is here. I am gonna have to make sure DH gets my treadmill this week so I can walk inside after Sam goes to bed to keep weight gain down!


----------



## Duejan2012

Steph that is funny about the sam and ben. Heather like Jordyn said it was completely meant to be!

Jordyn: Dont worrie about he weight gain you look great! I love the bump. I too see alittlebit of growth going on there. 

Logan: I bet he would do great without the bottle at naptime. He will prob drop it completely soon too!

Heather: I know what you mean about the exersizing. You know i just wish the darn weather would shape up here so i can get out of the darn house! lol. My weekness is eating chips before bed. I think i have ate chips every night since being pregnant. I just cant help myselfe. Yesterday i finished and whole bag of lays red spicy chips haha. That is my biggest prob i think. That is great that sam is doing so good without the bottle. I just hope jonathan does just as well!!!! Natalia was 13 months when i took hers aways so i hope hope hope he does ok haha

I did take a bump pic today. I will post it prob in the morning and you ladies can tell me if you see any difference. I know i dont haha. 

Natalia is going to see the dentist on wednesday. Her first cleaning and probably have to schedule a filling cuz i know she has a cavity on one of her teeth. I deff wont be waiting to take JOnathan to the dentist as long as i did natalia. I also just figured out that our water has 0 floride in it. So my pediatrition prescribed Natalia and jonathan floride supplaments. I hope it works well for them.


----------



## littlesteph

James got weighed again today he's 8lb 7.5oz almost double he birth weight, and i don't need to get him weighed every week now, they want to see him every 2 weeks instead :D :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Great news steph :)

He has done great dropping the nap bottle.. now its just bedtime.. I think if I buy another bigger cup we could cut that one too.. :) will be getting one this Friday..


----------



## HAKing

That's great, Steph! :thumbup:

Logan, glad to hear that Bryce is doing well weaning off the bottle! :flower: 2 more days till your US!!! :happydance:

Stacey, do they do fillings on baby teeth?? I would think because its gonna fall out they would leave it alone but I wasn't sure...:shrug: I hope Jonathan does well weaning off the bottle as well...I think we just got super lucky with Sam because I feared it would be a lot more difficult than it was! 

LOL at eating chips every night!!! :haha: My biggest weakness is ice cream...so much so that I won't allow DH to have any in the house! :blush: 

And....the day I've been waiting for has finally come...in-laws are gone for the next 8-10 weeks!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm so happy to have a break from them!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Enjoy your long awaited break :) Haking.. and I know im excited.. my ms has been terrible though.. ugh I cant wait for a break from it.. lol I found and recorded the hb last night with the Doppler such an amazing sound..

Its weird I haven't craved much this pregnancy.. with Bryce it was pickles all the time lol.. this time its random stuff like last night tacos and a bagel.. lol not together


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I hope that your MS goes away soon. I think that and heartburn are the worst symptoms for me during pregnancy. Thankfully I had little MS this time around though...and I never had a cravings early on either. Other than fruit! 

I know you guys aren't finding out the sex but I think its a girl! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL Haking.. I wanted fruit too.. like all I wanted was to eat healthy lol.. and carrots.. strange.. now that has gone though.. yes heartburn sucks so bad.. 

Thanks I am honestly hoping for another girl.. my mom says a boy.. so we will see lol..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I too hope that you get some relief from MS, soon. As for cravings, I've just been craving sweets, but not really one thing in particular.

Heather, that's awesome that you finally get a break from the in-laws! Maybe you can make some headway with Sam without your MIL giving in to his every whim. :thumbup:

Steph, that's great that your little boy is gaining so well!

Stacey, I understand you about the chips. If we had plain Ruffles and a sour cream and onion chip dip sitting around, I would do some serious damage, but I've managed to resist buying them. But like Heather, my real weakness is ice cream. If we have it in the house, you can pretty much guarantee that I'll be having a bowl of it everyday. :blush:

As for Natalia, hopefully she wont have any cavities!

Okay ladies, did your kids go through a really clingy stage, where all they wanted to do was hang out right next to you ALL THE TIME? And if so, how long did it last? Alia just stands in front of me all day and will rarely go off and play with her toys. The worst part is that she just says, "Up! Up! Up!" wanting me to pick her up, and if I don't respond to that, she'll start in with, "Eat! Eat! Eat!" even if I just fed her. It gets so tiresome after a while. :(


----------



## lilrojo

UGh the thought of ice cream makes me about want to throw up lol..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry Logan! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Steph, that's too bad that AF showed. But now you get to get your tattoo. :) I think that like you, if I started getting tattoos, I might never want to stop! And I'm glad James is gaining weight well. 

Stacey, Ozzy just started using a spoon on his own. We used to feed him yogurt and applesauce cups, but just a few weeks ago he decided he had to do it himself. It's been messy, but he's slowly getting the hang of it. He holds the spoon backward most of the time (so he's picking up the food on the back, non-scoop, side of the spoon). It works best with the yogurt, but the applesauce drips down the spoon and onto his hand and all over really. It's pretty messy, but we have a few of those full sleeved bibs, so we just put him in one of those and let him go to town. :) He doesn't really understand forks yet. 

Heather, that's nice that your break from the in-laws has finally arrived. Hooray! Enjoy it. :)

Jordyn, I hope you have a great weekend with your extended family. Are there any cousins Alia's age she'll get to play with?

Looking forward to hearing/seeing how the u/s goes, Logan. So exciting! And nice that you were able to find some clothes at the garage sales too.

We spent the weekend just kinda hanging around. We did go out every day, though. Saturday we went to the consignment shop to look at strollers. We found a double one and that is normally $150 selling for $100, so we're going to look online for some reviews and then decide. We figure that if it's gone by the time we decide, $150 isn't that bad for a brand new one.

Yesterday we made it out to a local park that has a spray park. I thought Ozzy would love running around in the spraying water, but he really wasn't sure what to make of it. He ended up just running around on the grass and going on the swing. My goodness, that boy LOVES to swing!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, Sam did go through a bit of a clingy stage also but it was mainly while we were out in public and he wanted to be held constantly or cling to mine or DH's legs. It didn't last too long though, if I recall correctly. 

Rachel, that's an awesome deal on a double stroller! :thumbup: Hopefully its still there when you go to purchase it! Sam has also insisted on feeding himself yogurt and applesauce in the past week...its been quite messy to say the least! :haha: We started with a fork and hes got that mastered and now he is kinda figuring out the whole spoon thing...he does the same as Ozzy and uses the wrong end at times! :dohh:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps90d41f1b.jpg

And the latest bump picture, first in 3rd tri!!! sorry about the nakedness...:blush:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsa1d29f74.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

I love the look on Sam's face in that photo. Priceless.

And I don't really mind the nakedness, but it does make it harder to comment. Can't really say, "you look great" without sounding creepy! Ha! (But you do look great.)

So, this is the stroller we are looking at. It's not exactly a standard double stroller. A car seat fits onto the front part and a toddler can sit or stand on the back part. Or just one child can sit in the front part. There is also an attachment they show there where you can add something to the back to make two forward-facing seats. It seems like it might work well, we just want to check reviews and make sure we can find a downloadable user manual. But it's lightweight and seems easily maneuverable, which are high on my priority list!


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I looked at that stroller as well on Amazon and I think people said good things about it but I can't completely remember since I read so many. :wacko: 

Does the stroller come with an infant seat or can you purchase an adapter for your current infant seat to use with that stroller?


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies

Harley Quinn - i'm really looking forward to getting the tattoo done, can't wait to show it off :D.


----------



## Skadi

Spent the entire weekend puking my guts up. I've lost 6 lbs in two weeks. Blurgh. Will this ever end?!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh no, Skadi! That stinks. Is it MS or do you have some sort of bug? Either way, I hope you feel better soon.

Heather, the stroller comes with two attachments for the front - one is a cup holder for when a child is sitting in the seat. The other is a bar that goes out and up for an infant car seat to sit on, and then there is a long strap you use to buckle it in (same way you'd buckle it into a car if you weren't using the base, if that makes sense).


----------



## HAKing

Oh, Skadi I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs: Could you have a bug, like Rachel suggested maybe, or is it MS? 

Rachel, that makes sense about the carseat! That way you can use your current one if need be. The stroller we bought you can use other infant carriers with a conversion piece but we will just purchase a new infant carrier that goes with the stroller (because I want them to match...:blush:) and then just keep the one from Sam as a spare.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that bump is coming along nicely! :thumbup:

Alia loves to "use" her spoon, too, but like your kids, she often uses the wrong end. Her favorite thing is to bite the edge of her bowl so that it covers her whole face and she can look through it (since we have colored see-through bowls for her), which of course gets food all over her face, so we mostly just spoon feed her. :haha:

Rachel, I've thought about getting a sit-n-stand stroller as well, especially because Amazon has a few different models that are about $125 brand new, including the one that you're looking at, Rachel. (https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...+stand+stroller&sprefix=sit+and+stand,aps,334). We may still look for something used first, but it's nice to know that we can get a new one for fairly cheap.

Also, to answer your question, Alia has a girl cousin who is only 7 weeks older, so she'll have a "buddy" at the reunion this weekend, although they mostly just play by taking toys away from each other and then sometimes handing them back. ;)

Skadi, I'm so sorry to hear that you're still having bad MS. :( Was it this bad with Kiera?


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, the only reason we didn't look at the sit and stand ones is because I can't trust Sam to not get up without being buckled in! He already knows how to fasten the buckle, its only a matter of time before he learns to undo it! :dohh:

Sam drinks the yogurt when it gets to the bottom and its hard for him to get any out with the spoon! :haha: Hence the mess all over his face in the photo!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. im looking forward to it.. 

Haking your bump is getting bigger for sure.. like it looks longer if that makes sense than wider lol.. and you do look great in an uncreepy way :)


----------



## Skadi

Thanks ladies, it's definitely Morning Sickness. I had it with Keira too and it was about as bad. Just different. With this one I don't have the food aversions I had with Keira. I am throwing up constantly though so I'm just trying to eat bits at a time which seems to help.


----------



## lilrojo

:hugs: Skadi.. I've been on the MS train too.... its def no fun.. hope the end is in sight soon.. have you been to your dr's yet.. :) Happy 10 weeks!

AFM scan day tomorrow.. super duper excited :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, what time is your u/s? I'm going to be leaving for my vacation tomorrow, about midday, so hopefully I'll get your update before we leave. Although, my phone does have 3G, so as long as I'm in an area with good data reception, I guess I can always use my phone to check in. :winkwink:

Skadi, when did your MS end when you were pregnant with Kiera? I'm hoping 12 weeks, because that's only 2 weeks away for you! :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Logan, can't wait to hear about your US tomorrow! :thumbup:

Jordyn, hope you enjoy your vacation! :thumbup: Hopefully you have great weather and get to relax a bit. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy did I miss where you are going on vacation.. lol and my ultrasound is at 9am.. will try to update asap.. then with the dr at 10am.. 

Thanks Haking.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I'm going to Zion's National Park from tomorrow afternoon until Monday, for a family reunion. :flower: I look forward to seeing your update after your scan!


----------



## lilrojo

Oh yeah.. now I remember.. sorry.. darn pregnancy and mommy brain.. lol I blame that.. ;)


----------



## Skadi

rojo - I've had one appointment so far as well as my dating ultrasound. My next appointment is next week and I have the IBS ultrasound in a few weeks too. Good luck with your scan!

spiffy - It lasted until about 14-15 weeks. I'm resigned to another month of this. :<


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I totally understand the baby brain thing! :winkwink: Good luck at your U/S today! I bet you're already there or done with it by now!

Skadi, I'm sorry you still have a ways to go with the MS. :( What's the IBS ultrasound?

Well, this morning I'm getting everything packed up for our trip. It's amazing how much extra stuff you have to think of when you have kids! It was so simple when it was just DH and I to pack for. :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

My opks and pregnancy tests turned up this morning, have enough to last awhile :)


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I can't wait to hear about your US!!! I'm sure you're there now...just patiently waiting an update! :coffee:

Jordyn, I totally agree with you about packing for a LO. They need so many changes of clothes, bibs, diapers, etc! Its crazy!! :wacko: Are you guys camping outside in a tent or do you have an RV? 

Skadi, I hope you start getting some relief soon and MS doesn't last as long as it did last time! :hugs:

Steph, that's exciting all your TTC stuff came in the mail! I always liked looking at my stuff to see what I had and getting excited when it was time to POAS!!! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, we're actually renting out two big vacation homes to stay in, since there will be about 70 of us. :shock: My FIL is one of 8 kids, and almost all of his siblings have had 4+ kids, and then there's the great-grandkids like Alia, too, so the family has gotten pretty big! But it's fun and crazy and I love it. :flower:

Steph, yay for more POAS! :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Ooh I think its IPS and not IBS... just the 12 week scan where they check for things like Downs Syndrome and Spina Bifida etc...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi said:


> Ooh I think its IPS and not IBS... just the 12 week scan where they check for things like Downs Syndrome and Spina Bifida etc...

Oh, okay, that makes sense. I was thinking, "IBS...like Irritable Bowel Syndrome? They do a scan for that?" :rofl:


----------



## Harley Quinn

LOL, Jordyn. I was thinking the same thing!

And that is a HUGE family! I can't even wrap my head around having that many relatives. Hope you have a great weekend! Sounds like a lot of fun. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all sorry wanted to update sooner but got busy 

Ultrasound went great hb was 166 measuring around 11 weeks she had 11+1... 

A pic everyone so far has said boy I'm still hopeful for pink
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Skadi

I think its a girl Rojo!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I'm so glad everything went well with your ultrasound! I know it's not what you want to hear, but I'm guessing boy. ;) After all, if you wanted a girl, you came to the wrong thread! Our odds have been stacked in favor of boys! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

i'm leaning more towards a girl but thats like 60/40


----------



## Harley Quinn

Glad to hear everything went well, Logan! Thinking pink thoughts for you! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Everyone.. means a lot :) I love this thread your all sooo great.. Im hoping that helps spiffy that there have been soo many boys lol :) time will tell.. 27 weeks lol


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I'm glad everything went well with your scan yesterday. Such a cute little one you got in there :winkwink: Isn't it crazy how quick they start looking like babies?! I'm not good at guessing boy/girl but I'll just keep my fingers crossed for girl for you! :flower:

Nothing too exciting going on over here...just plan to hang out this weekend and relax for a change. 

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been absent again, just haven't had time to read everyone's posts properly and didn't want to chime back in without doing so :flower:

Logan I'm so glad your scan went well! I'm not going to guess on gender because I am truly rubbish at it :haha: Looks like a great healthy little monkey though! We are definitely owed a couple of girls though it must be said, this is a heavily blue thread!

Hope you have a great family reunion Jordyn! And oh my God, 70 of you?! When my family get together we're lucky to hit 10 :haha: Sounds like a lovely way to spend the weekend, hope you all enjoy yourselves :flower:

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend :flower:

As for us, we are very close to getting our house, finally. We received the draft contract in the post today so once we send that back we should get a provisional date. I flipping well hope so because I've got 7 weeks until the due date and I really don't want to be moving in to close to the day! It needs to be sorted ASAP. 

I feel huge now and so so uncomfortable. I can't sleep properly, I'm getting restless legs all the time, I wake up twice a night to pee and afterwards I find it really difficult to get back to sleep. Don't get me wrong, I'm so grateful to be pregnant, I'm just looking forward to having him here and being able to sleep on my front again! Plus the top of my bump is really quite sore, I think it's from the skin stretching.


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, so glad I hear you're doing well! That's crazy you only have 7 weeks to go and that's if he doesn't decide to come early! :winkwink:

Sorry to hear you're not sleeping too well. :nope: I've been having a few nights of bad sleep and having a hard time getting comfortable. As well as the top of my bump being sore lately too. I think it's from him moving up and making more room! On top of a sore back due to carrying low!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I hear you on the crappy sleep. My hips and shoulders just ache, and then I flip over and get a little relief until that side starts to get sore, too. :dohh: I hope everything gets sorted with your house and that you're able to move in ASAP! I moved when I was 33 weeks pregnant with Alia and my back was killing me by the time we'd settled in, so just take it as easy as you can! I can't believe you only have 7 weeks left. I have 7 more weeks until 38 weeks, which is when Alia came, and I guess in the back of my mind I'm assuming that Liam won't stick around longer than that, although I'm sure I'll regret it when I hit 39 weeks. :haha:

Well, the vacation is going well for the most part. I had a partially crappy day yesterday, though, because Alia refused to take a nap. She just laid in her portable crib and cried and screamed for almost 2 hours before we finally just got her up. That's part of the problem when you're staying in a house and there are nearly 70 people talking, laughing, and shouting just down the hall from your toddler. We brought a fan with us and tried leaving it on right next to her crib to make some white noise, but there was just no way we could drown out enough sound. So the reason I'm online right now, is because I pretty much have the house to myself right now. The rest of the group went into Zion's to hike today, but the thought of Alia missing another nap was more than I could handle, so I decided to stay behind and put her down for a nap while the house was quiet. She's still playing in there right now, but I'm optimistic since she hasn't cried or whined yet. Wish me luck!


----------



## HAKing

Good luck, Jordyn. I hope Alia will take a good nap for you since she didn't yesterday. I totally understand where you are coming from with it being difficult to get a toddler down when they aren't in a familiar place and there is the noise of everyone else around! We had that exact problem during Christmas and it made the trip somewhat more difficult. 

Hope you're having a good time still and are getting to relax! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Heather. She finally fell asleep, thank goodness! :happydance: I'm sure it will be tough again tonight for bedtime, but at least knowing that she's getting a nap right now will make it easier if it takes her a while to get to sleep tonight.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, so glad she napped for you today. Good call on staying back in the quite house. You're a smart mom. :)

I just made some sugar free strawberry muffins, so I'm pigging out. lol Daniel's been sleeping all day (he didn't sleep well all week), and Ozzy should be waking up from a nap soon, so I've had a quiet house all to myself for the last few hours too. It's been nice.


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan what a beautiful scan picture! If i had to guess i would say girl but again i am not to good either at guessing. The other ladies are right this thread is deff producing alot of boys lol. I will be sending you pink dust!

Steph that is great that you have all you ttc stuff!!!! You will now be the one to satisfy all our poas obsessions lol Good luck!

vanessa: I reallly hope you all are able to move soon. I totally agree that moving while 8 or 9 months pregnant is deff not fun! I really hope that you get some sleep before the baby comes. You might have mentioned already but do you think he has dropped yet?

heather: What a cute bump you look great! Its deff all baby! I tried Jonathan tonight without the bottle. He did great until i went to put him into his crib without it:nope: He cried and cried and cried. I tried to let him cry for alittle bit then go pick him up and lay him down again. But he was sweating and eyes were all red a puffy i gave him. I calmed him down and now he is sound asleep with his bottle. Im guessing to just try again tomorrow. 

Jordyn: i am happy to hear you vacation is going pretty good. Wow 70 family members that is great i love big families! Im glad Alia took a nap earlier i hope she isnt giving to much trouble sleeping tonight!

Rachel: MMMMMMMmmmmm those sound deliciouse!!! I bet it was good. That had to be nice to have the house to yourself for alittle while.

skadi: I really hope the ms goes away faster this time. Hang in there. You are getting closer to relief!

Afm: The weather has finally desided to warm up i hope. 70s all week so im exited. Im off of work until friday so im hopeing to get the kids outside! Tuesday is my 3d ultrasound!!! I just cant wait. My kids have both started there new daycares and love them. Especially natalia. She just loves playing with the other kids and playing outside at the slides and stuff they have there. My son has only been once but he came home happy and they said he did great. Its soo hard leaving him though because he crys everytime we leave but i know he will be fine! I have also been watching my niece. Summer has started in my little tourist town so all my family including my dh is working 6 to 7 days a week now. So im helping them with the cost of daycare. Plus natalia and my niece LOVE playing together. Not to much else going on just been pretty busy. I cant believe how fast all our pregnancies are goin!


----------



## Duejan2012

Oh here is my 24 week bump. I dont see any difference lol
First is 21 second and third are 24 weeks lol


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, your bump is very neat and super cute! :thumbup: Things with Jonathan will get easier. I'm not sure if you mentioned your bedtime routine with him before but maybe try reading him a book and let him have some milk in a sippy cup for a few nights and then lay him down. That way he is still getting milk and isn't going cold turkey but at least it won't be in a bottle. That's what we did with Sam and it seemed to really help the transition. 

Rachel, those muffins sound yummy! I bet it was nice to have the house to yourself while you're boys were nappy! 

Jordyn, I'm glad that Alia fell asleep for her nap and hopefully nighttime won't be too rough for you! :hugs: 

DH got my treadmill inside this afternoon so I went for a run. It was so nice to have an hour to myself to do it since Sam was in the garage helping daddy work on the car! :thumbup: I'm trying to figure out what I'm gonna do when Ben is born since it will be too hot to run outside again till maybe mid-end of September. I'm hoping he will hang out in the swing and be content for an hour of so! :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

heather: That is exactly what i did well just for tonight. We read and he drank milk in his cup and even let me read him a book. The we brushed his teeth. Gave kisses and stuff layed him down. Once he saw he didnt have a bottle he stood up right away and started screaming.... so idk l


----------



## HAKing

Awe, poor guy! Does he only get a bottle at night? Or is he still drinking from one during the day as well? 

I'm not a huge cry it out follower...I'll let Sam cry for a bit but I kinda know when he will give in and go to sleep and when he won't! I kinda don't blame you for giving in to him tonight though...it's so hard to hear them upset! 

It might just take time to wean from the night bottle...and he might not be ready either. My pediatrician wanted Sam off a bottle at 12 months but I knew he certainly wasnt ready.


----------



## Duejan2012

The night bottle is his only bottle. Even when he wakes up at 4 am or so i dont give him that bottle anymore. I think i will just ease into it. My pediatrition said the same that the earlier you take them away the easier it will be Natalia was 13 months when i took hers away. I just rocked her to sleep but i would prefer that jonathan gets used to sleeping in his own bed because even now Natalia has to fall asleep either on the sofa or our bed and we have to carry her to her room. I dont want that for jonathan so we will try again tonight and see what happens


----------



## HAKing

It will get eaiser, I'm sure! Just try to be consistent and he'll get it. I truly think we just got lucky with Sam because I expected it to be a lot harder! :wacko: 

I do agree about having them fall asleep on their own too...Sam is awake when I lay him down now and he falls asleep on his own. He never used to though so it's been a big change since taking away the bottle. 

Did you used to rock him with a bottle before or lay him in his crib and let him drink it and fall asleep? We laid Sam down with it so I think he got use to not having me rock him too!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, I don't particularly want to be moving when I'm almost ready to drop either! I've kind of got it in my head that I want him to be late, to give us more time to move in and get settled and to be able to be at my best friends' 30th birthdays. One is on 11th July and one is on 18th July, my due date is smack bang in the middle on 14th :dohh: Although they're both hoping that I have him beforehand so he can be there :haha:

I have heard that it tends to be genetic though, how long you tend to gestate. My mum had me on my due date and Noah was four days over, so I wouldn't be surprised if Milo was slightly early or on time.

Sorry to hear you're having trouble with the bottle Stacey. I would say I don't think it's the biggest problem if they keep a bottle for a bit longer. After all, he's only having one a day. I do agree in keeping consistent, keep giving him his milk while reading a book and before brushing teeth. He'll get used to it in time :hugs:

Your bump is lovely! I do think I can see growth from 21 to 24 weeks :thumbup: Really neat bump :flower:

Heather that's great that you have your own treadmill! I'm hoping to get back to the gym 6 weeks after Milo is born but I guess it depends on things like breastfeeding etc. I went back to the gym 6 weeks after Noah's birth. 

Ah Jordyn that sounds really tricky. Noah is used to it being nice and quiet for his naps too so I'm sure that was problematic, you can't really get 70 odd people to keep it down! Hope she gets enough sleep to avoid being overtired :thumbup:

We went to one of my best friends' 30th birthdays last night (it's the year of 30ths!) and had a great time, my mum babysat and we had a lovely night with everyone and let our hair down so to speak. DH had a few drinks which he wasn't meaning to and ended up with a bit of a hangover, but he hardly ever does it so he's entitled to have a bit of fun! Unfortunately we've both been paying the price today - we didn't get in until 12.30am and I had an awful night's sleep, heartburn, needing to pee and the birds chirping all woke me up at various points and I must have managed about 4/5 hours of broken sleep, joy! Early night for us tonight.


----------



## littlesteph

Well i got my tattoo done today. it's hurt quite a bit :)
 



Attached Files:







P5260117.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Im sure that it will get easier thank you! We do set him down in his crib and he drinks his own milk. I only held him with the bottle until he was able to hold his own. So we have been doing it like this since he was about 7 months or so. Maybe i tried to put him down to early. But well try again tonight xx How is it without your inlaws being there?

Pie: Sounds like you all had a great night! Its wonderful to just get out without the kids so that must have been great! Exept the heart burn crappy sleep xx

Steph great tatoo!!! Wow i dont even have one im kinda scared to get one lol


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, glad to hear you had a good time at your friends party last night minus the heartburn and lack of sleep! It's always a nice break to have a night away from the LOs but I seem to always be wondering what Sam is doing while I'm away! 

DH bought me a treadmill after I had Sam for Christmas. It was the best gift since he knew how much I wanted to get back into shape but wouldn't really have the time for the gym! I'm really trying to keep up with running since we have a wedding 4 weeks after Ben is born and I'd like to be in decent shape. How did you feel after 6 weeks going to the gym, Vanessa? I started walking around 3 weeks after Sam but I'm hoping to start after 2 with Ben since I'm keeping with it! 

Stacey, I'll keep my fingers crossed its a better night for you with Jonathan. :hugs: it's been nice without the in laws. :thumbup: I feel much more comfortable hanging out and doing my own thing with Sam and not worry about mil always picking up Sam, etc. 

Steph, great tattoo! I have one that I got when I was 18 and have wanted another but I'm too scared! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies
i think i was more scared getting that one done, then the ones i have on my arms. the leg defently hurt more


----------



## Pielette

Great tattoo Steph! :thumbup: I have one, a small one of a black and blue butterfly side on next to my left hip. I did actually choose a butterfly because my name means butterfly. When I'm pregnant though it disappears, I tend to forget I have it :haha: 

I'd love to have another one one day to honour DH and our babies. As we call each other pie I'm thinking the mathematical pi symbol and maybe their initials round the outside. But naturally will have to wait until we're done having kids. Plus I don't know where to put it exactly. Hmm food for thought.

Heather I felt pretty good going back after 6 weeks :thumbup: Truth be told I wanted to go back earlier but my sensible side told me to wait until after my 6 week checkup. I've trained for years and throughout pregnancy so my body is pretty used to it. Last time I got all the weight off after about 8 months, but think I could have managed it earlier, it's just that my diet was shocking and needed to be sorted. Once I did that it fell into place, so fingers crossed next time will go well.


----------



## littlesteph

thank you,

sounds like a really nice tattoo. 
i'd be scare to get on done on my hips. i'm really ticklish so i think i'd end up moving a lot or crying because of the pain :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

vanessa: I love that idea of a tatoo. I too want to get one with my kids and dh but not sure what. Thats great you got back to your prepreg weight pretty quickly. 

Heather im glad that your are enjoying having you inlaws gone! What a relief im sure lol. Jonathan did have a better night last night. We did the same story with milk in a cup brushed teeth and i layed him down. He started crying not so crazy like he did the night before. But he just kinda whined for about 4 min and he was out. SLept til 8 this morning. So maybe tonight he will do even better! 

Do yall remember me mentioning that Natalia had a dentist apointment. Well we took her and got nothing but bad news. They said that her teeth are soo close together that brushing alone wont clean between her teeth (we only started flossing like 4 months ago or so) But she had some decay between alomst all her teeth. And little cavitys. They said that we are now going to have to take her to childrens hospital so the dentist can put caps or crowns i cant remember witch ones. But all of her molars are going to have those silvers caps and her top 4 will have the white ones. So only her 4 bottoms are going to be left alone! They are going to have ot put her to sleep so they can do the "surgery". I talked to so many people on when to take the kids to the dentist. THey all said about 6-8 they did ( it ranged) Let alone getting them to floss so young. I just feel so sad because i kinda feel like i failed her even though the dentist said it really was nothing i could do. I just feel awful. I have already made a appointment for jonathan to get his teeth cleaned. The dentist told me that at 12 months is when they recommend taking them. 

Tomorrow is my 3d scan!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

The tattoo looks great, Steph! I bet it did hurt; it's not small either!

I'm impressed you girls are already talking about getting to the gym and/or running again after the babies arrive. Way to go. Maybe some of that will rub off on me. *fingers crossed* :)

Oh dear, Stacey. You know, the dentist is right; there's nothing you could really have done if it's just a matter of her teeth being so close together. Don't feel bad about it! I still haven't taken Ozzy to the dentist. I need to find one nearby still! I hope Natalia does well with the 'surgery.' Have you explained it to her? Do you think she understands what it's all about?

And I hope your 3D scan goes well, too!

Well, I'm not sure what's going on with me. I've been pretty weepy/sad the last day or so. It comes and goes, really. It kind a feels like a mild form of the baby blues, but without having the baby first. I just start crying out of the blue for no particular reason. I started crying this morning while I was putting on my shoes and Daniel got up out of bed, put Ozzy in his crib (thankfully he'll hang out there on his own for a little while) and came and sat with me and held me while I cried. Still don't know why I was crying, but it was nice to have him there. I think I'll mention it to my doctor at my appointment on Friday, but I don't think they'll be concerned. I don't really have any other signs or symptoms of depression. It just makes me worried about what the actual baby blues will be like. Or I worry that maybe I'll be more likely to get PPD. :( In the meantime, I'm trying to keep smiling and enjoy the day. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks rachel! You know try not to worrie to much about feeling down and upset. I think its somewhat normal during pregnancy but it doesnt hurt to mention it at your next ob appointment. You know yesterday i was getting upset ad crying at everything. I dont know what was going on. Like yesterday i was trying to clean the house. Natalia was eating her lunch. I had just finished cleaning the bathroom when she finished her lunch. Her being the good girl she is goes to wash her hands. I got sooo mad because she got water spots on the chrome handles and stuff:nope::nope: BUt i got mad and yelled at her. Then she went out of the bathroom and i started crying for yelling at her. When i went out of the bathroom she was laying on her bed. I went in and told her i was soo sorry and we gave our hugs. But boy oh boy was i very mad at myself for getting upset.

So you see it happens to all of us i think xx


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, that's awesome you trained during pregnancy too. I'm hoping that since I did this time I'll be able to get back to it quickly without much delay. :thumbup:

Stacey, sorry about all the bad news at the dentist! :nope: it does sound like there wasnt much you could have done to prevent it but it doesn't make it less shocking or stressful. Have you explained to Natalia the procedure at all? Hopefully it goes smoothly! :hugs: I haven't even thought about the dentist for Sam...I suppose I should look into it. Most people I ask though say that they don't need to go for a while :shrug:

Rachel, sorry to hear you're feeling extra emotional lately. :hugs: glad that Daniel was able to sit with you and comfort you till it passed. Did you get emotional while pregnant with Ozzy? Maybe something stressful is going on or your worrying about something which is causing you to be overly emotional. 

I'm a super emotional person...DH likes to remind me occasionally! :dohh: but usually when I cry for "no real reason" it is usually because I'm stressed and something is really bothering me! I was actually just talking to DH last night about how emotional I was after Sam was born. Not PPD or anything just hormones all out of wack and I know it's gonna happen again which kinda worries me with his family around. He thankfully agreed to tell his family to back off since I feel more comfortable with just him and my mom when I'm a mess! 

I know a few of you girl were talking about your hips hurting...I think I've joined that club! :growlmad: I woke up last night to go to the bathroom and my body/hips ached so bad. I don't recall it this early with Sam. Have any of you found anything to help with the pain? I started to look up some stretches to hopefully help...


----------



## Pielette

Oh Stacey that's such a shame about Natalia's teeth :hugs: By the sound of it there's no way you could have changed the outcome though. I'm impressed that you manage to get her flossing :thumbup: Some people are more prone to plaque and cavities than others. My DH has never had to floss really, but I have to be so strict on it for my teeth because plaque builds up in my mouth very quickly. I hope the surgery goes as well as it can, poor little girl. Don't beat yourself up :hugs: And on a different note that's great about Jonathan going to sleep so well without the bottle!

Rachel I hear you on the emotional side of things. I am a very emotional person regardless of pregnancy and I've had a few episodes of crying for seemingly no reason. Please don't worry about PPD - as I said I get these random bouts of crying but I never had PPD or even baby blues. It's just our hormones being all out of whack. I've been thinking of taking something called Maca, have you girls heard of it? Supposed to be a natural food that increases strength, vitality, energy and libido, as well as balancing out hormones. I just need to do more research on it to make sure it's definitely safe during pregnancy. I think I could really do with something like that at the moment since with all the house stuff I feel pretty stressed.

The best thing I've found for aches and pains is my cranial osteopath Heather :thumbup: Hips haven't really been a big problem for me, but my neck, shoulders and back have. I found a fantastic cranial osteopath and she has made me feel so much better. I'd really recommend seeing if you can find someone like that.

Thanks ladies, I really like the vague image I have in my head of my new tattoo :haha: It was painful Steph but not too bad, the tattooist said I'd chosen one of the most potentially painful places, thanks to being close to bone and nerves. But it was fine, it's the oddest sensation though isn't it? Can't really put it into words!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies. I knew you'd understand. :) 

Heather, I was emotional during Ozzy's pregnancy, but not in the same way. When I cried then, it was always because of something (i.e. a commercial on TV or a song on the radio... Ha!). This time I just cry out of the blue. I think I probably am stressed about things but not super conscious of it. I do feel like we still have a lot to do to get the house ready for Jimmy and the change of finding out I have GD was also a big stressor. I mentioned it to my co-workers today, and I think I might take a few "mental health days" here and there. I don't think my manager will really understand, so we'll just tell her I'm flat out sick, but my immediate coworkers understand thankfully.

Vanessa, I've never heard of Maca. I do plan on encapsulating my placenta, though. So, I'm hoping that helps with the baby blues (which I definitely got - big time - after Ozzy's birth).


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and as far as the hip pain, I did two main things this time around to try to prevent and avoid it as much as possible. We got a new mattress (our old one was a hand-me-down and really not ideal for every day sleeping, let alone being pregnant). 

The other thing I did was get a pregnancy pillow. I'm amazed at how much it's helped. At the very least, I suggest trying a pillow to put between your legs, and maybe one for behind your back to support you there (if you don't already do that).


----------



## Skadi

Nice Tattoo Steph! My OH has Keira tattooed down his upper arm and plans to get this LOs name down his other arm.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope everyone is doing well.. :) Trying to catch up.. been a busy weekend..


----------



## Duejan2012

Well ladies i think we had a successfull night on putting jonathan to sleep without the bottle. Better than last night. He fussed for like a min or so and now is sleeping sound!!!!! I cant believe it. I hope he last all night ladies so wish me luck haha


----------



## HAKing

Good luck, Stacey! I hope Jonathan is getting the hang on going to bed bottle free! :thumbup: 

What time do you put him to bed and how long does he usually sleep? 

Sam is usually sleeping by 8pm-ish and awake at 6 when he has daycare and 6:30-7 on days I'm off work. I feel so spoiled by how well he sleeps I'm not looking forward to being up 3-4x a night with Ben! :blush:


----------



## littlesteph

Harley Quinn said:


> The tattoo looks great, Steph! I bet it did hurt; it's not small either!

thank you,
most of it did, some areas tickled a little, it's not the biggest i have, i have that takes up most of my forearm, that one is not fininshed yet i was going to get it fininsh for my birthday last year, but ended fallen pregnant instead, which i prefered :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

Skadi said:


> Nice Tattoo Steph! My OH has Keira tattooed down his upper arm and plans to get this LOs name down his other arm.

thank you,
that sounds like a lovely tattoo, don't think i could get one there, bottom half of the arm hurt enough :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, lots to catch up on!

Stacey, sorry to hear that things went so poorly at Natalia's dentist appointment. :( I hope her "surgery" isn't too bad. On the other hand, I'm way excited about your 3D ultrasound today! :happydance:

Rachel, I had a day like that when I was pregnant with Alia. I pretty much woke up crying, and just couldn't stop. There was no reason for the crying either. I went int to work, but realized that I was still not over the crying, so I had to go home, and then continued crying off and on all day. It was the weirdest thing ever. I also had the baby blue really bad after Alia was born, and was worried that it was going to be PPD, since I had more symptoms of PPD than I did of baby blues, but after about 2-3 weeks it got a lot better. I have a feeling it will be the same this time around, and like Heather, I'm worried about being such a mess around my in-laws.

Vanessa, I think I've heard Maca mentioned before, but have never really looked into it. I may have to change that! As for what you said about it being genetic about how long we gestate, I was wondering about that myself. I went into labor naturally with Alia at 38+3 weeks, so I was going to ask my OB this Thursday if she thinks I'm likely to go early this time, too.

Heather, I'm sorry that your starting to get hit with the achey hips now, too. The bed I slept on during my vacation was really firm, and it killed my hips, so much that I was wincing and holding my breath in pain every time I had to adjust my position. I'm so happy to be back in my own bed now!

As for me, the rest of our vacation went pretty well. We had a few more sleeping problems with Alia, but none as bad as that first day, so it all worked out okay. She even did better than I thought she would on the drive down and the drive back, which were each 5 hour drives. It was great to see family and play games and talk, but I'm also happy to be back home again. :flower: Here's a group shot of the whole family in our matching shirts.
 



Attached Files:







Group picturesmall.jpg
File size: 151.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that picture is awesome! :thumbup: I'm glad you ended up having a good time and that Alia did well on the way down there and back home. I'm always worried about that too as Sam gets antsy and when he fusses in the car it can be stressful as there isn't much you can do to help them! 

Stacey, looking forward to hearing about your 3D scan today! Post pictures if you get some! :flower:

DH and I had a good weekend (considering we had a bit of argument on Friday so didn't start the weekend off on the best foot...:dohh:). It was very relaxing and nice to have him home with me yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

What an awesome family photo Spiffy! I would love for my family to do one like that, I see you have a large extended family too. Mine could make a village.


----------



## Skadi

So irritated because my signature was edited out completely without warning and now I've lost my signature of Keira and don't have it saved anywhere. : (

What a complete lack of thought for others on B&Bs part. It makes me not even want to come back after being a member for years. The "best" part is that almost all the "staff" have LARGER signatures than mine was! What a joke.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I noticed that your signature was gone earlier, Skadi, and wondered why. I'm sorry you lost the signature of Kiera. :( Anyway you could recreate it?

Heather, sorry to hear that you and your DH had an argument this weekend. I can honestly say that my DH and I have never fought with each other, although we have had disagreements that started to get a little heated. But both of us are pretty good at bringing things to a peaceful resolution so that there are no hard feelings afterwards. It sounds like you and your DH managed to work things out, too, which is good. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, sorry you're signature is gone! Hopefully you're able to recreate it!

Jordyn, you're lucky that you and your DH haven't ever really had an argument. Not many people could say that, that's awesome! :thumbup: DH and I don't argue often but when we do I always regret it later. It was more that I had my feelings hurt and was upset.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi, I can't believe they just deleted your signature! It was so great! I'll miss it too, to be honest. And you're right, I do see a lot of 'large' signatures on here. Did you use a particular website to put that image together before? 

Jordyn, that's interesting that you had an entire day of crying last pregnancy. I'm thankful that it's never hit me for longer than a half a day or so. Like I said, it comes and goes. 

For example, today was a great day. Daniel needed the car today, so we all drove into my work together then they went out to a playgroup. They picked me up in the evening and then Ozzy and I got to hang out all evening. We went to the mall because a Target just opened there! EEEEeee!!!! Anyway, today was good. :)

This is random, but I forgot to mention that we bought some (barely) used cloth diapers from a friend at church on Sunday. We've pretty much tripled our current stock of liners and covers, so that's great. And like I said, they've hardly been used, so they're practically new. We bought 22 liners and 8 covers for $200. I'm pretty happy with that. Do any of you use cloth? I can't remember. We do a mix of both.

Stacey, I hope your 3D scan went well! Look forward to hearing about it. :)


----------



## Skadi

Harley, I asked someone here on BnB to make it for me. Perhaps I can find the original thread to download it again. :/

Agh! 11 Weeks already! Time is flying this pregnancy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay Skadi, I had to do some serious digging around in your previous posts (hope you don't mind :haha:) but I think I found the thread with your signature! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ics/1072883-help-fix-my-sig.html#post19475421 :thumbup:

Rachel, we don't use cloth, but two of my good friends do. I think it's a great idea, but I just have a feeling I wouldn't be able to keep up with cleaning them. I'm already a "wait until you have absolutely nothing left to wear tomorrow before doing the laundry" kind of girl. :blush:

Stacey, we all want to hear how your 3D scan went yesterday! Don't leave us hanging! :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, we never used cloth with Sam and don't intend to with Ben either. I've never been the kind of person that could keep up with the constantly cleaning of diapers, etc. Like Jordyn, I wait till the last minute to do laundry if I can help it! :blush: 

We started stocking up on diapers for Ben already (we did the same with Sam) and didn't have to buy any diapers till he was 3 months old. :thumbup: I opened one of the boxes the other night just to see how small they are compared to Sam's diapers! :haha: Its hard to believe how small our babies are when they are born...I still think Sam is little! :cloud9:

Stacey, waiting on an update from your scan...:coffee:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks so much Spiffy! :D


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: That is a great pic of your family!! Very big haha thats got to be really nice. Im glad Alia did great on the drive there and back xx

Rachel we dont use cloth diapers either. Like the others have said its just more laundry lol. But that sounds like a great deal!!

Skadi: WHen i was pregnant with jonathan my signature got deleted. I was soo mad and had the cutest its a boy pacifier blinkie thing. Oh believe me i know how you feel. I had to redo my whole signature. i have no idea why they do that.:shrug:

Heather: I know what you mean about how you still think sam is little. I think jonathan is very small as well. I finally bought some newborn clothes and forgot how small they were lol

Well we had hour 3d scan and it was AMAZING!!!! Sorry to keep you ladies waiting but you know what my stupid computer wont play my cds or dvds. The whole cd drive is missing so i cant see 90 something picture yet. I did get 4 color and some black and white. I took a picture of the pics with my camera so we will see how they come out so that i can show you ladies. We are indeed having a baby GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG i am soo happy. I went right after my ultrasound and bought some newborn clothes and one 0-3 months. I also bought some little hair bands for her and some hand covers so she does scratch her face. The ultrasound tech said that i went at the perfect time because any longer my placenta would have been way in the way. There were some where he kinda took out the placenta but i think the pics are pretty good. I am very happy. The tech thinks she might be alittle farther than we think because of how well developed she is. Well ladies here is my baby girlxxx:cloud9:

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/002-1_zps26da298d.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/002-1_zps26da298d.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I love the pictures! I like the one of her face on. It's so detailed. I was just showing DH as I don't get any more ultrasounds unless there is a potential problem and he said we could do one if I wanted so now that I seen yours I really want to but I wonder if I'm too far along now! :shrug: 

Have you officially decided on her name? I'm so jealous you get to buy cute hair bows :blush:


----------



## Duejan2012

awww thanks heather! I cant believe im the only one on this thread with a girl (so far) And dont worrie i have a feeling you will be buying some hair bands in your future!!! I think your third one will be a girl. ANd you know what that means. She will have 2 big brothers to watch out for her:flower:

I cant remember heather but where you one as well that had a anterior placenta? If not then you deff are not to far along to get a 3d scan done. I really recommend it!! If you did have a anterior placenta then just call a place and see what they say if they think you are too far. Like i said it was amazing you could see her eyes open and close. She would smile and frown. She was just soo freaking cute lol. Im soo mad i cant open this cd to look at the pics because i got a really good one of her smiling but i just can get to it :dohh: And no we have yet to deside on a name. Like i said we just never deside until the baby is about to be born. Jonathan was going to be a kevin until like 2 weeks before he was born. Then we couldnt deside between jonathan and damian when he was born. So im just not sure yet!


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Stacey! I sure hope you're right and #3 is our long awaited girl! :thumbup:

I don't have an anterior placenta. I think it was Jordyn or Rachel. :shrug: I do think I'll call a place since I'm really dying to see this little man again as we haven't seen him since 18 weeks! Lately he's turn into a little Mexican jumping bean! :haha: DH and I lay in bed and watch my belly move all over the place! 

Do you think that Jonathan knows he is gonna have a baby sister? Sam has no idea when I tell him there is a baby in mommy's belly! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

lol then yes you are deff not to far along. around 30-32 weeks or so is when they recommend to go with a regular placenta because baby is bigger and chubbier and stuff! So call make a appointment. It seriously was amazing! I really regret not getting one with natalia and jonathan. And i knew it was jordyn with the anterior placenta but couldnt remember if it was you or rachel lol

As for jonathan knowing about the baby i dont think he has any idea. I have been seeing alof of jelousy from him latley witch is kinda making me nervouse. I was holding my niece the other day and he came up and hit her. Im soo scared what he will do with the baby. Plus im determined to achive breastfeeding this time i will need to spend time the the baby and i know that he is going to take it hard. When jonathan was born it was easier i think because i involved her in everything. I can tell her ok natalia pass me the diaper and now the wipes. She just loved helping take care of him. But he still doesnt understand stuff like that you know.


----------



## HAKing

Yea I worry Sam will be a bit jealous but I plan to involve him in as much as possible to help him have an easy transition and not feel left out or jealous. I do worry he may hit the baby but I feel less worried as its his brother and not a friends baby!

I've held friends babies and he is curious but not jealous it doesn't seem. But then again the baby doesn't come home with us so it may be a whole different ball game when Ben is here. I'm just praying its a smooth transition! Part of me is kinda sad too when I think about it not just being the two of us anymore since we are so close and have an amazing bond. I know that I won't feel that way when Ben is here but right now I am just trying to make the most of our "us" time, ya know!


----------



## Duejan2012

yea i know. Thats what i did with natalia and now doing with jonathan. I spend as much time as i can with them. Its been soo great. I wish i was a sahm sometimes for this reason. oh remember i told you that my kids started in a new daycare. Natalias is a preschool setting. And she has only gon like 4 days and is starting to reconize letter already. I have been trying and trying to get her to but she just wouldnt! Jonathan seems to be settling in his as well. Its sad because they have gone to the same daycare since jonathan was born. So now seperating them is hard. How is sam doing in his daycare. Does he still love it?


----------



## HAKing

That's awesome that Natalia and Jonathan are doing well and adjusting well! :thumbup:

Sam is still loving it and doing well. He really is thriving and doing great. His sitter text me today asking for diapers so I asked her how he was doing and she said he's great and plays so well and how much they love him! That made me feel good. I can tell Sam is talking more since going there...granted he is more tired at the end of the night which usually means crabby some nights but I'll take that over my SIL anyday! It also seems like going there has helped him learn to play with others as share better. I have no complaints! Switching was by far the best thing we have done for him. 

I do agree with you about being a SAHM. We are working on that for me but probably not for a few more years which is okay just knowing we are moving in the right direction!


----------



## Skadi

Duejan! A Girl! Yay! I love the 3D ultrasounds, I really wanted to do one with Keira but never got the chance. Maybe this time I can. It`s amazing to be able to see their little faces like that so early on!


----------



## lilrojo

DueJan that us is awesome.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I love the pictures! Especially the bottom right picture where it looks like she's smiling. :flower:

Heather and Stacey, I'm glad to hear that your kids are liking their new daycares! That must be such a relief. :)


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, since I know you guys live at your in laws...are Alia an Liam gonna have to share a nursery? I've been looking at different ideas of how people joined the two lately just to get ideas just worried how Sam will sleep though Ben crying :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, they'll have to share. At first, we'll have Liam in our room in a bassinet. I don't want him to stay in our room for that long (I slept so much better after we moved Alia to her room), but I'd like him to at least be at the point where he's going straight back to sleep after being fed, and not just awake for hours at a time in the middle of the night. I really hope Alia learns to sleep through his crying pretty fast, or else just learn to go back to sleep quickly, because my fear is that he'll wake her up, and then when I go in to feed him, Alia will want me to get her up, too. :nope:

The sad thing is, my in-laws actually have another crib in their laundry room, but there's no heating vent in the laundry room, so as soon as October hits, it just gets really cold in there at night, so I don't want to have to put Alia or Liam in there. But I guess if the whole room-sharing thing is a disaster, we could put one of them in the laundry room and buy a little space heater to warm it up. But then no one gets to do laundry after a certain point at night! :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

We have a two bedroom house so... The new baby will be in my bedroom for 6 months and then it will have to move in with Keira. Hopefully we will begin looking for houses next spring so it won't be an issue for long (or at all).


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I totally understand your frustration! My in laws lived in their motorhome for a year when my BIL and SIL lived with them so they could have their bedroom even though there is two other bedrooms in the house. We have mentioned us using their room for Ben for a few months till be is sleeping through the night but I don't know if they will go along with it. 

So we are considering even putting Sam in our room and Ben in his own room and then moving the two together once Ben is sleeping good. We have a few options though none feel as good as having our own place! :haha: 

As far as Liam or Alia in the laundry room with a space heater might not be a bad idea. We had one in Sam's room because it was December and it worked out just fine


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I have to admit, I'm usually creeped out by those 3D u/s pics, but those are pretty cute. I agree with Jordyn, the bottom right one is especially great because it looks like she's smiling! Love it!

And yes, I have an anterior placenta. :)

We also will have to deal with the whole "when do we move the two kids into the same room" thing. Like you, Skadi, we plan to keep Jimmy in our room for the first 6 months (or whenever he outgrows the bassinette) and then move him and Ozzy in together. We'll have to switch our bedrooms at that point, though, because they won't both fit in the smaller bedroom. So, they'll probably be some downsizing happening in terms of how much _stuff _we have. I don't know why/how we end up with so much stuff to begin with. When we were getting ready for Ozzy and I was sorting through stuff, trying to decide what to keep and what to get rid of, I kept asking myself, "Which would I rather have? This random item or room for my baby to play?" More often than not, the item ended up in the "donate" pile!


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I'm with you on getting rid of stuff so they boys have a play room instead of a bunch of stuff you only use a few times a year! We have so much stuff everywhere...basically an entire house worth in many different storage places! :dohh: I was actually going though Sam's clothes seeing what I can use for Ben and realized I have none of his newborn clothes and they are packed away somewhere! :wacko:

Its nice that a lot of you girls are putting the baby in your room...DH won't allow it. We didn't with Sam and I never regretted it once since we never had that transition but sometimes it would be easier than getting up and going into the next room...or across the house! Instead I would always fall asleep with Sam in our bed and then when DH got home he would put him in his crib, so it was a nice compromise! :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I don't like having the baby on our room because I wake up at every little sound, and I think DH's snoring keeps the baby up, too, but it's just the only practical thing to do for us at first. Plus, like you said, Heather, you don't have to go as far to breastfeed in the middle of the night.

Well, I just had my 32 week OB appointment, and my fundal height is measuring 33 and 1/2, so I'm pretty optimistic about Liam's size! And we'll find out for sure how big he is tomorrow at our ultrasound! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, so happy Liam is measuring ahead! :thumbup: hopefully he will be a bit bigger then his big sister! 

I can't wait to see pictures of him after your US! Do they estimate his weight and all that for you? I keep thinking that maybe Ben will be smaller than Sam because of weight gain but then again I'm not sure that and a lot to do with it...:shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm not sure if they'll estimate the weight or not. I'll definitely let you know what they say if they do, though! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hope today goes well Spiffy... 

12 weeks today whoop whoop :) will post bump pics later


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Logan! My ultrasound isn't until 3:40pm (MST) so I still have some time to kill before then, but I'm feeling pretty good about it. My guess is that he'll actually be measuring big.

Congrats on hitting the 12 week mark! That's exciting! It seems like your pregnancy is going so fast!


----------



## Skadi

I had my 11 week checkup yesterday. The Dr found the baby's heartbeat pretty quickly. My uterus is just at belly button level now so he couldn't do a measurement. I also got a date for my next ultrasound... June 17th. Eeep!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay skadi exciting.. :)

As promised my 12 week bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0899.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray for 12 weeks, Logan! :happydance: Nice little bump you've got there.

Oooh, so nice to have an u/s date, Skadi. That's not far away!

Jordyn, I'm looking forward to hearing about your u/s today. Really curious to see how big Liam is!

I had an appointment this morning, and I finally got to see my favourite doctor from the practice, so that was nice. :) My belly is measuring 32 cm (I'm 31+4, so that's pretty close to right on). However, the doctor decided to bring in the u/s machine and measure him (bonus!). Turns out he's measuring big. The doctor asked how big Ozzy was (9' 4"), and he's guessing Jimmy will be about the same size. Looks like we have another 97th percentile baby on our hands!

I did mention the crying for no reason, and he said that if it gets worse they can prescribe something (don't think I'd be likely to go that route, though), and he said that if my "baby blues" cleared up within 2 weeks last time, that he's not worried about PDP this time around. So that's nice. It still comes and goes, though. 

Another interesting thing is the doctor asked me if I still work at Power to Change. I said yes, and he asked me a few more questions. Turns out he is neighbours with the president of the organization and had been on a trip to Tanzania in March with our humanitarian aid ministry as part of a water well project. Pretty cool.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, did your doctor say anything about you measuring big? Because I thought your uterus was supposed to be just over the pubic bone at 12 weeks, and belly button level at 20 weeks. :shrug: Regardless, that's exciting that you have an ultrasound coming up in a few weeks!

Logan, I love the bump pic! Baby is coming along quite nicely! :thumbup:

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that Jimmy is growing so good! Of course I hope he doesn't get so big that it makes your delivery difficult! And that's funny that your doctor has a connection to the company you work for. It really is a small world!

As for me, I'm going to go take a 32 week bump pic, so I'll post that in a bit. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm looking forward to hearing how your US goes today and hopefully Liam is still measuring right on track! :thumbup: They did estimate the weight for Sam towards the end for me but I don't think with the hospital I go to now they do unless there is a concern. :shrug: 

Logan, very cute bump coming along there! :flower: I can't believe you're already 12 weeks! It seems to be flying by. 

Skadi, that's great they were able to find your babies heartbeat so quick, but I also second what Jordyn said about how far up your uterus is. Could there be a chance you're further along than expected? :shrug:

Rachel, good to hear that Jimmy is measuring on track...or even a bit ahead. Hopefully he isn't too big and you have an easy delivery. Did you find it difficult with Ozzy since he was a bit on the bigger side? 

Lately people have been asking me when I'm due...guess its par for the course at the end though! :wacko: Even a customer the other day told me that I was "waddling"...not a very nice thing to say! Needless to say, I was a bit offended!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I can't believe you had a stranger tell you that you were waddling! How rude!

Well here's my 32 week bump shot. The one on the right is me at 32 weeks with Alia and the one on the left is from today. He must be growing, because I think it looks a little bigger this time (hopefully that's not just excess weight! :dohh:).
 



Attached Files:







(8) Thirty-Two Weeks.JPG
File size: 77.8 KB
Views: 1









32 Weeks.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, very cute bump! Definitely looks bigger this go around. :thumbup: You look all baby so I wouldn't worry about the excess weight gain! :winkwink: 

The customer that said it knew me while I was pregnant with Sam and is also the one that told me I was "showing early" with him. She just really has a bad case of foot in mouth syndrome! :haha:

I plan to have DH take some pictures this weekend so hopefully I can get a good of the bump! :thumbup: Because I gained so much with Sam and just felt fat and this time haven't gained anything near what I did with him I'm so in love with my bump with none of the excess fat to go along with it! :blush:


----------



## HAKing

By the way, I meant to mention that you look absolutely adorable with short hair, Jordyn! :thumbup: Not many people can pull it off but it looks great on you! Are you a natural red head?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn I agree, your belly looks bigger this time, but it's not that YOU look bigger, if you know what I mean. :)

Heather, Ozzy's birth only had one slight complication due to his size. His shoulders got stuck (shoulder dystocia, I believe it's called). The doctor had to 'manipulate' him out. He was stuck for about 2 minutes; any longer and things could have started to get bad, since there's a risk the cord can become compressed when babies get stuck like that. I didn't realize it was such a big deal at the time. It was only during a recent visit that a doctor mentioned how it could have been serious if the doctor hadn't gotten him out so quickly. So it does make me worry a little about Jimmy's delivery, but I guess it helps that the doctor will know he's big and that my last baby got stuck.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's good that they got him out so quick! I'm sure that was scary. :nope: You delivered in a hospital, right? I give all those ladies credit that have home births but I would be too paranoid that something would go wrong especially since I had a bit of trouble with Sam.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, thank you, Heather! :flower: That made my day, especially since I sometimes worry that the short hair doesn't look that good on me (but I do it mostly for convenience's sake, so I'm not looking to grow it out anytime soon!). I was born with red hair, but it went blonde as I got older, and then in my teenage years it turned strawberry blonde. However, I usually dye it to make it darker red.

Rachel, that would be scary! I hope Jimmy is big and healthy, but maybe only 8lbs healthy, if you know what I mean. :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yes, I delivered in a hospital, and will be this time too. I'm too paranoid to try a home birth too, especially after having that happen with Ozzy.

BTW, I checked Pezkin's signature (quite a few pages back) and her ticker says she's almost 42 weeks pregnant! I bet she had her baby already. I'm suuuuuper curious!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I actually checked Pezkin's signature a few days ago, too! How funny.

Well, Liam is a big boy! He was measuring 1-2 weeks ahead depending on what body part they measured (his legs were about 2 weeks ahead, so I'm thinking he'll be tall!). They said that according to all the measurements they took (and the tech assured me that she went over each measurement more than once to help rule out error) he's already 5lbs! Considering that Alia was only 5lbs 7oz at birth, I was impressed! They estimate that he'll be about 8 pounds at birth. They tried t get a face shot for me, but were having trouble because of my placenta and his position, so the tech switched into 3D and managed to get us this picture (it took her a long time considering the placenta over the top half of his face and the fact that he wanted to keep his hand over his face most of the time). But at least you can see his nose, mouth, and little hand next to his face. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-31 16.33.19.jpg
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wow, what a difference between Alia and Liam! That's great that he's growing so well! And what a great shot of his nose and mouth. Took me a while to find the hand, but that's cute too! Lookin' good! :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan: I just cant believe you are 12 weeks already!!! Boy how the time has flown. Are you over your ms? Love the bump. Coming along great!!

skadi: I agree with the other ladies. Your uterus sounds very high. Is it possible that you are further than you thought or more the one bubs? Thats great that they found the heart beat right away! ANd yay for the ultrasound date!!

Rachel: WOw that must have been soo scary to have his shoulder get cought. I watched a one born every min where the baby got his shoulder stuck. Scary. But thats great that your docs and nurses where so calm that you didnt even know! Sounds like jimmy is going to be a great size!!!!

Heather: Cant wait to see a bump pic! That is kinda cool that your dh doesnt let the babies sleep in your room. Thats one less change that you will have to deal with. My dh is one that is like no they are not ready to go to the crib yet.. so i think that is great

Jordyn: Wow you look great. You are all baby. I agree with heather i love the short hair look on you!! and what a great pic they got. It was difficult for us at just 26 weeks on 3d i cant imagine 32. So that is a great pic! Do you see resemblences between liam and alia?

We too are going to have the three kids share one room until we can find a bigger house (hopefully soon) But by the time the baby will go into the crib i think jonathan will be big enough for a twin bed ( at least i hope natalia barley turned 2 when i put her in one) So we are planning on bunk beds for those two. And keeping the crib where it is now. I know Natalia wont have a problem when baby cries if she does get woken up she will go back to sleep. But im worred about if jonathan gets woken up. But when we can all do but try to find our ways of dealing with it right lol:dohh:

Thank you everyone for the compliments on the 3d pics. I took them to work and everyone just adored them. I work in a nursing home so even some of our residence were just there uuuing and awwing over them lol. I also got a set schedule at my work finally! so i just work tues wed and thurs every week. I will have 4 days off in a row!!!! My year is coming up to so i will be getting a raise shortly too!

Jonathan has been doing great without the bottle. He hasnt woken up at 4 am once since i took it away. I just cant believe really how easy it was. Just a difficult very first night but after that bam its like he doesnt even miss it! I wanted to say thanks heather for the advice and all you ladies support:hugs:

So we were driving down the canyon on thursday and a semi truck was going up the canyon and threw a baseball size rock at our windshield of my brand new ford escape. Now i have this huge dent about the size of a baseball. I have to replace it. I have a $500 deductable at my insurance so they most likely wont help me... So thats another couple hundred down the drain.


----------



## Pielette

Wow Logan, where did those 12 weeks go? That's amazing that you're almost out of first tri! Fantastic because those early weeks are rough. 

Shoulder dystocia can be really scary Rachel, I have to say I'm really impressed that they handled it so well that you didn't even know there was an issue :thumbup: It's part of why I can't wait to do the degree in midwifery, these people are fantastic. Hope I can live up to it!

Wow Stacey I love those pictures! Her little face is gorgeous! And that's great about how well Jonathan is doing without the bottle. How annoying about the car though :growlmad: 

Love your bump pic Jordyn and have to agree about the short hair! I've been tempted to cut all mine off as well. Keep thinking about it and feel too nervous to actually do it. Sounds like the news from your growth scan was great, I'm so pleased to hear how we'll Liam is growing!

We will have Milo in with us for a few weeks but not very long to be honest, well I don't think so anyway. Noah moved into his own cot and room at around 11 weeks when he was starting to get too big for his Moses basket, and all three of us slept much better. We'll play it by ear I guess and see what it's like. But we are fortunate because they can have a room each.

As for me, all is good I guess. I had an appointment with the hospital I was hoping to transfer my care to and unfortunately they can't have me :nope: They don't attend home births in our new area, so I have to go with a different hospital, one I didn't want because it doesn't have the best reputation. Still, I'll have two midwives with me and because they're only focusing on me it'll be fine. Just such a shame I can't stay with my current midwife and hospital, she delivered Noah and they know my history.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Vanessa, it's too bad you can't go with the hospital you wanted. I'm sure everything will go just fine though. 

Stacey, that's great that Jonathan is doing well without the bottle. Wish I could take some of the credit, but I've got zero experience with bottles! But hooray for everyone else! :)

And I should clarify about the shoulder dystocia. I knew _something_ was happening when the doctor said something the nurse, she pressed a big red button the wall, and like 5 more nurses came running into the room right away. They made me lie down on my back and stick my legs up in the air. That's when I asked what was going on and the doctor calmly explained that his shoulders were stuck. He had to press on my belly and kind of move Ozzy around a bit, and then he had to remind me to still push. Ha!

Anyway, Ozzy is refusing to nap today, little stinker. Gotta go see what I can do about that!


----------



## Duejan2012

vanessa: I am sorry that you are not able to go to the hospital that you wanted. I really hope the other one will work out!

Rachel: Just knowing you were supporting me was plenty to help with taking jonathans bottle away! I understand now what you mean about the should getting stuck I guess you never really think about what could happen. I would have thought oh this happens all the time then they know what they are doing. Im just happy ozzy and you were happy and healthy! I hope jimmy isnt quiet as big therefore making a easier dilivery xx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies. It's funny because I've been so desperate to get into the new house. But I now have these thoughts going round in my head:

If he's early, I get to have him delivered by the midwives who know me and I trust. But we're still in the flat, which means we then have to move with a newborn and a toddler.

If he's late, we potentially get to be in the house beforehand. Plus i will get to attend my friends' birthdays with no worries about Milo. But I have to therefore deliver with unknown midwives, who I'm sure will be fine, but it would be nice to be with midwives who know my history. 

I'm kind of hoping that he'll be a bit early, as much as I was hoping he would be late! Just with all of that to consider, what's best for me and Milo is probably that he turns up early. If only I could have a word with him and get him to make an early appearance :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Maybe the Dr meant to say Pelvic Bone and not belly button? lol It was the end of the day for him so who knows... I thought it was a bit early but wasn't sure of the dates. I did measure big with Keira too, so I wouldn't be surprised if I did again this time... but uh... not THAT much bigger! lol!

I'm pretty sure of the date being right from the ultrasound dating, it matched exactly what I had figured.

Where has Blessed been?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, that's a tough position to be in; either be moved in when Milo gets here, or have the midwives you want for your birth. Would be great if you could have both! I'm also hoping Liam comes a little early, especially now that I know how big he is!

Stacey, I'm glad to hear that Jonathon is doing so well without his bottle! Alia has gone two nights in a row without waking up for a bottle. So now I'm cautiously hopeful that this will become the new norm. But she's tricked me before! :dohh:

Skadi, that would make sense if your doctor just made a slip when he said belly button, because otherwise I'd think he'd be more concerned! :haha: As for Blessed, I would guess that she pops in every now and then to read some updates, but doesn't have time to reply. I hope she'll take a moment to update us soon, though!

As for me, not too much going on. My DH said he would get up with Alia this morning so I could sleep in, and then as he was getting up, he changed his mind and suggested we both get up, and I just burst into tears. Poor DH, he just climbed out of bed and said, "Nevermind, you obviously need more sleep." Oh, the things our husbands put up with. :rofl:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I sure hope Alia isn't trying to trick you again. ;) I'm sure you'd like some "extra" sleep before Liam arrives. My worst fear about labour right now (other than Jimmy getting stuck, I guess) is that I'll go into labour after being up all day and not have a chance to sleep beforehand! How silly, but there it is.

Oh, that's nice that your DH realized you needed the sleep. I think Daniel and I need to start discussing who gets to sleep in on the weekends the night before. It doesn't really work well to have a discussion about it first thing in the morning when we're both suuuuper tired. The "conversation" usually starts with a few grunts from both of us and maybe a poke or a slap to try to get the other person up and then ends with one of us saying, "Fine!" and kind of storming out of the bed. It's not ideal! Ha!

Blessed hasn't been around in her journal either. I've been thinking about her a lot, though. We miss you, Melissa!

AFM, I need help, ladies! I can't seem to stop buying matching outfits for Ozzy and Jimmy! I'm going to be one of _those _moms. :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Vanessa: I understand your frustration. Well think about it this way no matter if he comes late and early there are positives to both. I do though understand you wanting the same midwifes though. But remember what meant to be will be xxxx

Skadi: That could have been what the doc meant lol. What date did you say your scan was. Its within the next few weeks right?

Melissa: Where are you we miss you!!

Jordyn: That is funny about how your husband "suggested" you got up together. I would have been mad haha saying no you told me last night i could sleep in lol. Im glad he finallly let you sleep in!!

Rachel: You sound like my dh and i lol. We do that in the morning i usually end up getting up but you can garentee im not leaving my dh alone to rest. i will be saying yea get up make the bed ahaha so we techniquely get up at the same time lol And about buying the same clothes. I did the same for natalia and the baby haha my dh is like what are you doing. But it was just the cutest little outfit and i just couldnt give it to one child and not the other if you know what i mean lol. I think its ok as long as it doesnt happen all the time. My sister and i are 23 months apart and my mom dressed us alike alot but i would have the purple outfit and my sister pink. Something like that. BUt even then we would get mad because i wanted her color and she wanted mine. Oh i hope my kids arnt like me hahahaha

Today i will be watching my niece again. We are also going to try to fix the windshield in my truck later on. I hope we can get some good estimates. This is a wierd question but what is everyone cooking for dinner tonight? I need some ideas lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, my DH and I have had a few mornings like that, too. :winkwink: And as for the matching outfits, I think I'd be doing the same thing if my kids were going to be the same gender! As it is, it would be a little weird if I got Liam some dresses to match Alia... :haha:

Stacey, I hope you get a good estimate for your windshield repair. That sucks that it was the truck's fault, but you're left paying for the damage. :(

As for dinner, I'm making my favorite food in the whole world tonight. It's a potato casserole that my mom used to make. Here's the recipe in case you're interested (It's straight out of my head, so sorry if it's confusing):

5 or 6 good sized potatoes
1 pint sour cream
2 cans of Cream of Mushroom soup
A little milk for consistency
Enough cheese to cover a 9x12 casserole dish
Enough corn flakes to cover a 9x12 casserole dish

First you cook the potatoes and then mash them up in the casserole dish. Then you mix in your sour cream and cream of mushroom soup, adding milk as necessary to create desired consistency. Then you put down a layer of cheese (I like to be generous with the cheese. :winkwink:), and then you cover it with a layer of corn flakes and bake at 350 degrees for 20-30 minutes (usually you can tell when it's done because the corn flakes start to darker a little).


----------



## Duejan2012

thanks jordyn that sounds wonderful I need to save that recipie. I have never made a cassaroll before but boy does it sound good. I even think my dh might like it xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's so good, because you have the combination of the melty cheese and the crunchy cornflakes on top of everything. Mmm... My DH like to put hot sauce on it. He says it's good without it, but hot sauce makes everything better. :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha my dh is the same! what about crock pot recipies? Do you know any? I love using my slowcooker


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, that really sucks about your windshield! It's funny, our old car used to get chips all the time, but so far our new car hasn't had any (knock on wood). Not sure if it's the angle of the windshield or that this car sits higher up on the road, but I hope the trend continues. Of course, if it's a huge rock like what hit your car, then there's really no hope of it not chipping/breaking! Hope you get it worked out soon.

And as far as dinner goes, I've got some steaks waiting for me in the fridge. :) I'll probably cook some quinoa and then steam some sort of veggie (or microwave some frozen peas!) to go with it. :) Oh, I should call Daniel and have him start marinating the steaks in something... Mmm....


----------



## Duejan2012

rachel i was thinking the same with the truck. My old car got a bunch of dings and stuff on it. Now my truck sits up higher then the car i thought we would avoid it. But not this monster rock. I bet that if i was in my car it would have missed us. But of corse it didnt just my luck. Ive only had the tuck since december 26th and already have to put a brand new windshield.. no no no lol. The stakes sound like a great idea too althouh i know we will be having them in a few days lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My favorite crock pot recipe is the simplest ever. You just put chicken in the crock pot with enough Cream of Mushroom soup (or Cream of Chicken if you're not a fan or Cream of Mushroom) to cover the chicken and turn it on. Then when the chicken is cooked, shred it up with a fork and let it keep cooking so that it's super tender (you can pretty much start it at the beginning of the day and then turn it to low when it's cooked and leave it until you're ready to eat). Then you just pour the chicken mixture over rice and have some veggies on the side. Simple, but yummy. :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Oh my scan is in two weeks - June 17th.

Oh and Crock Pot recipes... love this one for a mild chicken curry.

Just 3-4 chicken breasts
1 Onion
1 Jar of Salsa
1-2 tbsp of curry

Cook on low for like 6-7 hours then mix in 1/2 tub of cream cheese and heat for about 30 minutes more.

Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## Pielette

Ok now I'm starving :haha:

Love the sound of those recipes Jordyn. I do a similar chicken and mushroom casserole for Noah that he loves. And that sounds yummy skadi! Have to give that one a go. I'd really like to get a slow cooker when we move and have more space, got to invest in a good cookbook to get my mind in it. I'm very much in need of direction in the kitchen :haha:

We're having fishcakes tonight. Yum!

Thanks Stacey, you're right, I need to focus on the fact that there are positives either way :flower: What will be will be!

Well I have a bit of a sick monkey on my hands :nope: Poor little man has been running a temperature all day and has been really lethargic. He actually fell asleep on me earlier, which he NEVER does. Still, he had a bit of toast and yoghurt before bed and had perked up a little.

Oh, and last night I got a nosebleed! :growlmad: I keep getting little ones that don't amount to anything but last night I had a proper one, it was disgusting. I'm always prone to it during pregnancy.


----------



## Skadi

Awww Poor guy, it's good that he is eating still though! Hopefully he recovers quickly.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, sorry to hear that your little monkey's not feeling so good. I hope he feels better tomorrow. As for the nosebleed, I haven't had one since I was pregnant with Alia, but I used to get them all the time when we lived in Arizona (probably because of how dry and hot it was there).

Hey, I was just looking at your ticker, and saw that you're 34 weeks now. Are you going to start taking Evening Primrose Oil? I know you're hoping to get Milo out a little early, and I swear it was the EPO that helped me dilate so early with Alia (I was 4cm by the time I was 38 weeks). I'm definitely doing it again this time, but I have to wait until 34 weeks to start.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, he's ok this morning but not his usual happy self. We woke him up in intervals over it to give him calpol and ibuprofen which kept his temperature under control. He was not impressed at being woken up bless him! It's normal this morning so going to hold off on the medicine and see what it does. He hasn't had much breakfast though which is very unlike him.

I wasn't sure about evening primrose oil Jordyn, I keep hearing negative things about it? I was umming and ahhing about buying some. I have bought raspberry leaf tea because I think that helped shorten my labour last time and going to start on that today.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that totally sucks about you're car!!! :growlmad: I'm so happy to hear that Jonathan is doing so well without his bottle! I'm glad I was able to help...though you probably know more than me :winkwink: as Sam is our first and everything seems so trial and error at times! And I always hope that I'm not screwing him up with decisions I make! :wacko:

Jordyn, that's awesome that Liam is growing so well! :thumbup: I'm sure its such a relief to hear he is growing well after the IUGR with Alia. I would be curious about the EPO but since I think I will go the c section route with Ben I don't think I want to try anything like that. I figure if I happen to dilate early on my own, bonus, but I don't want anything to cause it purposely. 

Vanessa, I hope you get to use the midwifes that delivered Noah but either way where ever you deliver Milo I'm sure it will all work out! :hugs: I've kinda learned after the birth I had with Sam that nothing is under my control and no matter how much I try to control the situation it doesn't matter and it all works out for the best! And this is coming from the worlds biggest control freak! :blush: Sorry that Noah isn't feeling well! :nope: I hope he starts getting better soon. How is you're weather there now? Maybe the constant changing is causing him to come down with something. I know that always seems to get Sam! :dohh: As for the nosebleeds, I get them early in pregnancy but never late...lately my gums have been bleeding a lot...kinda freaked me out a bit the first time it happened after brushing/flossing! 

Rachel, you're cracking me up about buying matching outfits for Ozzy and Jimmy! :rofl: I actually think I would do something like that if I had two girls but for some reason I can't bring myself to do that for Sam and Ben...yet! :haha:

You girls are making me hungry with all your crockpot recipes! We didn't have anything too exciting for dinner last night...I didn't feel like cooking and I saw a commercial for El Pollo Loco (a mexican fast food place) salad so I asked DH to pick it up on his way home! :haha: Most of the cooking is done by him though...he likes it and I'd rather clean so works perfect for us! I always tease that if DH and Sam didn't need to eat I would never eat...and the sad thing is DH knows its true so I think that is why he ends up cooking...so he can eat! :blush:


----------



## HAKing

I was gonna ask...when is everyone thinking about starting potty training? DH and I were thinking about getting Sam a potty to get him used to the idea of sitting on it and start training a bit before he is 2. I think he could get the hang of it quickly, though I know it will be a lot of work so I think the sooner we start the better!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Vanessa, that's nice to hear that Noah is feeling at least a bit better today. Must be hard to see your little guy out of sorts. Hope he's back to 'normal' soon!

Heather, that's funny about not wanting to cook. I enjoy cooking most of the time, but some days I come home and I'm like, "So, how does a frozen pizza sound for dinner tonight?" I did get Daniel to marinate the steaks yesterday, and he came up with a pretty good combination of flavours all on his own. It was yummy! And he made a really good pork rub the other night too. He's such a big fan of meat, I guess I shouldn't be surprised he's so good at flavouring it! :)

As for the matching outfits, I've actually only bought 3 so far. But it is always suuuper tempting anytime I'm in a store that might have them. I think I'm going to hold off on buying anything more for Jimmy, though. I have a feeling we'll get a few presents here and there, and I don't want to go overboard with new clothes for him since we don't really need any in the first place (having all of Ozzy's).

Did I mention yet that I'm going away this weekend? I'm super excited! It's our annual family camp-in with my mom and brothers and their families. We used to go tent camping each summer, but now that there are so many small children we just rent a house. This year it's on the ocean on Whidbey Island down in Washington. There's a pool right next door too. I'm so stoked! Anyway, I started making a list the other night of everything we need to pack, and the list of things for Ozzy is twice as long as the list of everything else we need to bring! :rofl:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and as far as the potty training question... I think we'll probably wait until Ozzy's closer to 2 1/2. I've read that it's not a good idea to introduce too many new things at once, so I want him to get used to Jimmy first. Then when Jimmy's about 6 months we'll be switching bedrooms, so I won't want to start then either. So sometime between 2 1/2 and 3ish I think.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that makes sense about waiting to introduce too many new things at once. I just want to try to start it slowly with Sam and see how he reacts and follow his lead. Lately he has been pulling at his diaper when its wet so I thought it might be a good time to just introduce it but no pressure! :thumbup:

That camping trip sounds fun, though it is so true about how much extra stuff you need with a baby/toddler! :wacko: The worst thing about camping to me is getting back and having the mound of laundry and putting away of things, seems like it takes me half of the week to get back to normal. 

I can relate on buying lots of things for Ben...I went a bit crazy one weekend and got him a bunch of new things as Sam was a winter baby and Ben will be a summer baby we needed a few things like shorts, etc. My mom also surprised us and purchased the infant carrier we wanted and it got delivered yesterday so that was a big help! :happydance: Now we just need to get a crib and we are DONE!!! :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Here is my 30 week bump! Sorry, I always take them after my workouts! :haha: I'll have to get DH to take some good ones soon. :flower:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps1db2d763.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, that's interesting. I never really heard anything bad about EPO. What negative things did you hear about it?

Heather, looking good! Love the bump! :thumbup: 

I've been wondering about potty training. Alia has been grabbing at her diaper and saying, "Pee Pee," when she's peeing, and "Poop," when she's pooping. She's been doing it for about a month now, but the thing is, I'm not going to try to potty train a baby who won't even walk to the toilet! :haha: So once she gets her confidence up and starts walking for more then 5 steps to get to the nearest thing to hold on to, then maybe we'll give it a try. But I'm worried that will coincide with Liam's birth, and I'm not sure I want to tackle the newborn days and potty training at the same time. :wacko:

Rachel, you're family trip sounds a lot like the one I just went on! They also used to do tent camping until people started having babies, and then rented a house instead. And since it's so fresh in my mind, I can sympathize with all the packing. :dohh:

As for clothes for Liam, did I already tell you ladies that my aunt and uncle adopted a newborn boy at the end of last December, and that they're sending me ALL of his clothes as he grows out of them? It's seriously been a life saver for us! They've already sent like 6 boxes, so I'm set for a while. :happydance:

So today I found out that my close mommy friend here is going to be moving to California this fall. I'm so bummed, because she has a little boy Alia's age and is pregnant now, too, so our kids were perfect playmates. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

I'm impressed with your kids grabbing at their diapers. That does sound like a good indication that they'll be ready to potty train soon. Ozzy doesn't seem to care if his diaper is wet or dirty! Silly guy. And Jordyn, it makes perfect sense to wait to start potty training until Alia can walk!

Heather, I love your bump pics! Lookin' good! I need to take another one soon. :)

And I hear you about the laundry and such. We get back Sunday evening, and I've decided to take Monday off as well, just so I can do laundry and unpack and go grocery shopping and such!

Jordyn, that's awesome about the hand-me-downs from your aunt and uncle. So nice to not have to worry about that. But that's too bad about your mommy friend moving. :( It can be so hard to find good playmates.


----------



## Pielette

Rachel your weekend away sounds like good fun! See this is kind of why I wish I had a bigger family, I'd love to do things like that. So I'll have to make lots of people to make up for it :haha:

Aw Heather what a lovely bump! I've toyed with the idea of just introducing a potty and seeing what happens, but again the thing of too many things too quickly has occurred to me. New house, new baby brother, new chaos... Could be a bit too much. Jordyn I'm impressed at Alia's awareness! Could be that she'll be ready quite soon which is great. I would love to have Noah out of nappies, but I can't see it really clicking with him for quite a while yet because he doesn't seem to notice being wet or dirty :dohh:

Jordyn that's such a shame about your friend moving away :hugs: One of my friends moved away about a month ago and she has a little boy about 6 weeks older than Noah, I did feel really sad when she went. But how lovely of your aunt and uncle with the clothes!

I did some more research on EPO and I think all it was was people saying not to take it before 36 weeks or so, so that was me being a mum brain, as my DH would say :dohh: Might invest in some :flower: Would love to get this monkey out a little earlier!

Well in the last few days three of my NCT friends have announced their second pregnancies too! One of whom needed IVF last time and conceived naturally this time, and another who had three miscarriages last year bless her. So that makes five of us who are now pregnant. Me due in July, the next in August, then one in October, one in November and one in December. So exciting! 5 out of 9 of us. Something in the water I think :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Vanessa, what's NCT? Whatever it is, that's exciting about all the babies coming in a row! It was like that at our church last summer. This time around I'm the only one. *sigh*


----------



## Pielette

Oh sorry I didn't explain that! It's a British thing, you can pay for private ante-natal classes and you get to meet other mums at the same stage as you. So we all became friends, the 9 of us each have a child practically the same age.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's awesome that you have so many friends with babies that are Noah's age! I wish I had a network like that. After my friend moves, I'll be all alone. :( I wish I had a better way of meeting new mom friends, but as I don't have a car and rarely leave the house, I'm not sure how I'll do it.

As for the EPO, I've always read that you can start taking it orally at 34 weeks, and then you can't insert them vaginally at 36 weeks. I tried vaginally last time around, but after a few days of doing it, decided that I just preferred to take them orally. Still did the trick, I think!

Rachel, that will be great if you can take a day off after your vacation to recover. It sounds strange that we'd need time to recover after vacations, but I swear it happens like that everytime! Plus, there are vacations...and then there are vacations with babies. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's awesome that you will be getting all the used clothes from you're aunt and uncle! :thumbup: And its not like they will even look worn with a newborn as they don't do much in them to ruin them that early! :winkwink: I'm sorry to hear you're friend is moving away...I do agree its hard to make friends while being a SAHM and not having a car. I ran into that same problem while living in KY for a year...me and my mom got very close, to say the least! :haha:

Vanessa, that's awesome that so many of you're friends are having babies and so close together...seems like one every month! :thumbup:

I don't know if any of you girls (US ladies) know anything about FMLA vs short term disability for when I have Ben. I'm so confused by it all and I know I need to look into it before August so I'm prepared but I don't even know where to start...do I ask the doctor? My boss said that she thinks I apply online but wasn't 100% sure. :wacko:

I didn't have to deal with this last time as I was already done working way before Sam was born.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, unfortunately I don't really know anything about FMLA or short term disability. When I was pregnant with Alia, I just quit work at 36 weeks to become a SAHM, so I never had to deal with that. I hope you can get some clear answers, though!

As for me, I'm sick. When I started to get a sore, scratchy throat the other day, I tried telling myself it was just allergies, but this morning I woke up feeling like crap, so I don't think I can deceive myself anymore. To make matters worse, DH was making so much noise this morning getting ready for work that he woke up Alia at 6:30am, so she's been fussy and demanding, plus I didn't get as much sleep as I needed. I hope this cold, or whatever it is, passes quickly. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs spiffy im just getting over a cold.. it was brutal..


----------



## Pielette

Eurgh sorry to hear you feel rough Jordyn :hugs: I always try to think mind over matter but sometimes there's just no getting away from it! Hope you feel better soon.

As for me, I feel exhausted. Cannot put into words how tired and achey I feel. I've got to go and see my cranial osteopath again because my neck and back have gotten awful again. Plus I have to ask her when to start the acupuncture to prepare my body for labour.

I've got a midwife appointment later on, and also have one next week with the ones in my potential new area. Feel like I have midwife appointments co,ing out of my ears!


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: That is amazing that Alia Is already noticing when her diaper is wet. Jonathan too will take his off when it wet if i dont have a onsie on him. I am soo sorry to hear that your mommy friend is moving. Its really hard for me to find mommy friends here too epsecially around my age. That is great that your aunt and uncle had all those clothes to give you! That really helps lol. Im sorry that your feeling ill. I really hope that you feel better soon!!! As for the epo i started taking it late at 38 weeks but jonathan still came early. I did rlt as well and and a great labor lol

vanessa: That is great that you have so many mommy friends that have babies the same age. Plus every month basically!!! Good luck at your midwife appointments!!

Rachel i hope you have a great time on you vacation!! You see ladies im the opposite i think. When i come home from vacation i start laundry and everything that min. That way the days after im done with everything lol. 

Heather: I know alittle about the fmla. But my question for you would be do you really need to fill it out? LIke that is mostly for big places like where i work like hospitals and stuff. Like when i had jonathan my work just let me take as long as i needed and i was garenteed my spot back. I knew they wouldnt get rid of my position. But now working at the hospital i got the paperwork from the HR. I have to do it there. So my question is if you think that your position wont be available when you come back then go get the papers and if you know your boss will keep it open then i dont think you should have to fill out the papers. That is great that you want to start potty training sam so soon. I might try to with jonathan as well my niece comes here and he sees her using Natalias little potty. And sometimes i think to try him on it but idk yet lol

how are you feeling logan?

Well ladie i am offically in third tri!!! i took a pic but have to download it still lol. My belly is getting uncomfortable. I have to sleep with a pillow under my belly basically. It kinda hard working 3 12 hour shift in a row now too. I have soo much pressure by the end yesterday. My SIL wanted me to watch my niece again today but i just told her i cant i need to rest. Next week i have my glucose test so hope all goes well. Im sure it will though. i cant believe how close we are all getting to see our little babies!!!! I cant believe that skadi and logan are basically in second tri now too awww... How is everyone doing?


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, sorry to hear you're feeling sick! :nope: Hopefully it passes quickly and Alia lets you rest a bit. :hugs: I started feeling a bit of a scratchy throat yesterday but its gone today so I think I've escaped it! :winkwink:

Logan, can't believe how fast you're pregnancy is going! I hope you're starting to feel better. :hugs:

Vanessa, I hope you're OB appointments go well! :thumbup: Sorry you're feeling achy and tired already. Only 6 more weeks to go! :happydance: I've also noticed that I'm more sleepy than usual so I think it comes with the territory. :dohh:

Stacey, yay 3rd tri!!! :happydance: As for the FLMA/short term disability I think I have to fill it out to be able to get paid while on maternity leave...right? :shrug: All this stuff is so new to me and to be quite honestly, I'm seriously confused. I thought maybe ask my doctor what I do...:wacko: I know my boss won't hire someone to take my spot while I'm gone (she is by best friend :winkwink:) but I just thought that was how I went about getting paid while off work. 

Nothing too exciting going on here...work is starting to pick up and I'm starting to get anxious to meet Ben and not be pregnant anymore! :haha: Only 9 weeks from yesterday till our c section!


----------



## Duejan2012

heather: if i remember correcting i dont think that you get paid under the flma? I know that in order for me to get paid i have to use my paid time off (pto) I thought i remember reading when i had jonathan that flma doesnt pay you though. If you find out they do PLEASE let me know lol. I would love to keep some income while on maternity leave! Wow 9 weeks. Its just going to fly by!


----------



## Duejan2012

heather: Here is a web link i googled it kinda explains it xx

https://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/


----------



## HAKing

From what I understood is that you get paid obviously not 100% pay for maternity leave---usually between 2/3rds of your normal pay during maternity leave for California. I don't know if it varies from state to state though. :shrug: 

I will definitely let you know though what I find out. I was gonna ask my doctor on the 24th. Are you a hired employee or independent contractor?


----------



## Duejan2012

im guessing a hired employee lol. That would honestly be really cool if we got paid. ANything is better then nothing !!


----------



## HAKing

Yes, you should be getting paid some sort of maternity leave. It is required by the state that they pay you disability because you cannot work for 6 or 8 weeks after the birth depending on the type of birth you had. 

From what I am reading online it looks like once you are disabled, ie. had the baby, your doctor files something saying you are disabled and it gets submitted to you're employer and then you file something through the mail stating what type of birth you had and verifying pay and then you will start getting a check in the mail.

I'm gonna check with my doctor and I'll share everything with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

you see and i was told that the short term disability is through another type of insurance or something that you paid for. I tooo will be going to my HR department lol and finding out more about this... I am soo curiouse! I was never paid anything during my leave with jonathan as everyone i talked to said that there was no avail pay during this.


----------



## HAKing

Hmm...I dunno. I thought if you worked for a company and an actual employee and not an independent contractor you have taxes taken out of your checks every week that will go to help pay for disability. :shrug: Especially since you worked for a hospital I'm shocked that they told you that you couldn't get paid and you went 6 weeks without pay after the birth of Jonathan. :nope: 

I couldn't afford to go without any bit of money while being off that long! I do know that you get paid...like I said, all states are bit different but I think that maternity leave/disability/FMLA are a federal thing, ya know! 

I'm looking at this website right now...I'm sure you could find the same thing for your state though that will give you the same info. 

https://www.edd.ca.gov/Disability/DI_How_to_File_a_Claim.htm

It does say that your doctor usually has the forms too and can help you submit them but sometimes they will charge so I would think you could do it yourself.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, for California but this states what makes you eligible/ineligible: 

https://www.edd.ca.gov/Disability/DI_Eligibility.htm


----------



## Duejan2012

heather: Where did you find this website i am looking for one for colorado but cant seem to find one....


----------



## HAKing

https://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/CDLE-LaborLaws/CDLE/1251566764915

Try this one. I just searched "maternity leave California" or "maternity leave Colorado"


----------



## Duejan2012

im going to just ask my doc and my hr department again. I found something last night that said that short term disability should automatically apply without any cost to us. So im going to find out. 

Jonathan had the worst sleep last night ever. I think he is getting his canine teeth. his gums are really swollen. I heard those are the most painfull even more then the molars. I hope thats all it was. And not a turn back from no bottles. What books do you ladies read to your babys. Jonathan is gettin bored with the same books.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, sorry that Jonathan had a bad night! :nope: hopefully things get better and this teeth come in quickly! As far as books, we get a lot of basically new ones that the binding isn't even broken at the dollar book store in the mall. Nothing in paticular just anything that has fun bright colors and a good story is what I get! 

My brother is very into reading so he will send a lot of little kid books to Sam too. Most are educational :haha: but I'll take them. Sam usually enjoys just about anything. I don't always read the words though either just make up my own story so it doesn't get boring but we are getting to the point where we need something new too. 

As for me, the past few days I've been feeling super crappy! I get sick feeling anything I eat and basically only eat because DH makes me. I think it has to do with the heat here as well as running out of room in my stomach as Ben grows! And, I nearly peed my pant grocery shopping this morning as he keeps tapping on my bladder and I almost have to sit down to ensure I don't! :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm sorry to hear that you're getting so achy and tired. I'm getting there, too, and it's no fun. :( I hope your next few appointments go well. :thumbup: I can't believe you're almost 35 weeks!

Stacey, I mostly read Alia books that help her talk. Like she has a set of alphabet books, and each book is for a different letter, and will have three words with pictures that start with that letter. Or she has books that teach colors, or shapes, or numbers. I've tried books with stories, but she gets bored. She's just way more interested in trying to learn new words. This morning she was trying to say "chap-stick" but it came out sounding more like, "cack-wee". :haha:

Heather, sorry to hear that you're feeling so crappy. We've had weather in the 90's the past few days, and it just really takes it out of me. Yesterday we went to Lagoon (an amusement park here in Utah), and the heat and probably a little dehydration left me with a bad headache, and so every time I would could (since I'm still sick) it would make my head throb. Needless to say, I didn't get very good sleep last night. :nope:

But we did take our traditional picture that we take every year at Lagoon in the same place, so I'll have to post it later when I can get it off DH's phone. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Sorry to hear Jonathan had a bad night Stacey. Noah has been cutting his incisors and honestly it's been ten times worse than the molars which surprised me, the molars are so much bigger! As for books, Noah is really into the Charlie and Lola books (not sure if they're in the US). He's starting to love a story and sits himself on my lap with his milk waiting to turn the pages :cloud9:

Not surprised you're starting to feel it too Jordyn :hugs: It's awful now, I'm so grateful to be having another baby but I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore! Can't help that you're still feeling ill. Are you drinking enough water? At my midwife appointment yesterday I got told off a little for being dehydrated :blush: I'm very bad at drinking enough because I just don't get very thirsty, trying to remember to drink more.

Oh gosh Heather I sympathise on the peeing front, every five minutes my bladder thinks I need to pee and its getting pretty awful :blush: Doesn't help that Milo is head down and very low so he's putting loads of pressure on my bladder.

We went out for the afternoon and let Noah run around and burn off some energy, it was so lovely to see him out having some fun in the sun! Here's my monkey :flower:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130608_165426_zps69ed7982.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130608_170402_zps9951f555.jpg

Oh, and I've started Operation 'Encourage Milo to come see the world a bit earlier' :haha: I'd just love to have my midwife so I've started on the raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil. Going to have acupuncture at 38 weeks as well. You never know. None of those things will do anything if he's not ready which is fine, but if he is it might help him along!


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Im sorry you are feeling so crappy. I hate those times. Its deff different being pregnant in the summer vs the winter time. I really hope you start feeling better xx

Jordyn: Those books sounds great. I need to find some books that have hard pages. I have one from elmo and i love that jonathan cant rip out the pages. He has ruined soo many of natalias books already. Im sorry to hear you are not feeling well either but i cant wait to see that pic!

vanessa: I love your pics! Noah is soo cute and you have such a perfect bump!! Very nice. I really hope that the rlt and the epo works for you!!! Let us know how you are feeling. How much epo are you taking?

Not to much going on today. I cleaned my house today and took my daughter to play with my niece for alittle bit. I was very nice today and i am soo hot i just cant get over it lol. Hope all is well with everyone. Here is my 27 weeks bump. Excuse Natalia in the background lol she has been obsessed with being in EVERY picture we take lol. 
[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/003_zps4ad4df6f.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/003_zps4ad4df6f.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pielette

Aw thanks Stacey! I am a bit biased of course but I think he's gorgeous :haha:

Loving your 27 week bump! That did make me chuckle to see Natalia in the background, Noah is such a poser that he starts grinning at the camera when it comes out.

Well I've started by having two cups of the tea a day and two 500mg capsules of the evening primrose oil. I have to say I absolutely hate the tea, I think it's vile, but it may well have been responsible for my 20 minute pushing stage with Noah so I'm going to grin and bear it! I do put honey in it to make it a bit more palatable.


----------



## Duejan2012

He has alot of hair compaired to your avitar pic lol. He is gorgouse though lol

I really hope the epo and rlt works for you!!! I am planning on using them again this time but starting alittle earlier like 34 weeks instead of 37. Goodness now that i have reached third tri i feel like the time is going sooo slow lol. I read the birth storys and know i have 13 weeks until my due date lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I love the pictures! I agree with Stacey, Noah has changed a lot since your avatar picture. Look at all that hair! He's a cutie, and you're looking good, too! :thumbup: As for the RLT and EPO, I'm starting the EPO this Friday when I hit 34 weeks, but I won't be taking RLT until I can find it in capsule form, because I don't think I could choke down the tea.

Stacey, love the new bump pic! And I think it's kind of cute to see Natalia in the background, since we don't see pictures of her very often. :winkwink: And I have to agree about third tri. I feel like it's been going by sooooo slowly, especially because I'm just getting so uncomfortable and want him out!

Well, here are the pictures as promised. They go in order from 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2013 (I managed to fit in the same shirt that I'm wearing the first two years! Not sure why I slacked off in 2012 :dohh:). Plus a picture of Alia, also from Lagoon. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







005 (2)small.jpg
File size: 203.1 KB
Views: 2









010 (2)small.jpg
File size: 161.6 KB
Views: 2









034small.jpg
File size: 165.4 KB
Views: 2









Lagoon 2013small.jpg
File size: 180 KB
Views: 3









photo7.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. sorry been mia.. lol things are hectic.. 

Loving the pics of everyone.. your all looking fabulous.. 

not much new with me.. second tri finally.. lol go back in 10 days to the drs.. so I cant wait then the end of the month vacation... im ready..


----------



## Duejan2012

aww Jordyn you look great!!! i cant believe you are almost 34 weeks!!! Alia lookssoo adorable as well!!

Logan: Congrats on 2nd tri. I hope it flys by for you!!

SInce you mentioned it Jordyn i thought i would post a pic of natalia nd jonathan lol

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/001-1_zps5403c7d9.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/001-1_zps5403c7d9.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/008_zpsd3eb0eb5.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/008_zpsd3eb0eb5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, congrats on hitting second tri! I can't believe how fast that went! (Of course other people's pregnancies always seem to go faster than our own, right? :winkwink:)

Stacey, I love the pictures of Natalia and Jonathon! They're both adorable! Although seeing how much hair Jonathon and Noah both have makes me long for the day when Alia will get some more. *Sigh* ;)


----------



## Duejan2012

aww dont worrie jordyn Jonathan has twice as much hair then Natalia did at his age. My niece was bald until she was like 2 1/2 almost 3 lol


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im ready for a proper bump now.. 

Spiffy my son doesn't have a ton either.. its okay she will get hair ;)


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, love the pictures and what a perfect bump you have :thumbup: I agree that Noah looks so different than your avatar photo! He looks so big and grown up, such a cutie! Hopefully operation get Milo out is a success! :winkwink:

Stacey, loving the bump! Looks like she is definitely growing. And yay for 3rd trimester :happydance: Jonathan and Natalia are so adorable :flower:

Jordyn, those pictures are awesome to see over the years and how much you and your family have changed. Next year you'll have a picture with both you're babies :cloud9: I do understand how you feel about Alias hair growing...even though Sam is a boy and will never have long hair he is still such a baldy. He finally has hair and has had 2 haircuts thus far but his hair is so fine and blonde that in pictures it looks almost like he is bald :haha: I wonder if our second babies will have more hair :shrug:

Logan, congrats on 2nd tri :thumbup: I can't wait to see another bump pic. 

Not much happening here...been a lazy weekend which was much needed. Sam went swimming in the back yard and had a blast playing with the hose :haha: 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsb5df07e2.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps55b72240.jpg
Sam reading! :haha:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps9a326126.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, cute pictures, Heather! I love Sam's chunkiness! (Not that he's actually that chunky, but Alia has just always been so skinny, so it's fun to see some baby fat :haha:). I bought a little kiddie pool for Alia and blew it up and filled it with water, but then we had people stop by to spray the lawn for weeds, so I had to dump it out before Alia could use it, and haven't worked up the energy to fill it up again. :dohh:

Loving all these pictures, ladies! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Jordyn, I love my little chunky monkey! He was a skinny baby but started to get chubby around 5 months and now he's losing it again being so active. I just hope he doesn't lose his chubby cheeks :cloud9:

Is Alia showing anymore interest in walking lately?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes! She's walking at least 50% of the time now, and then crawls or cruises the rest of the time. But we've seen a huge leap in her confidence in the past week, so if she keeps this up, she should be walking like a pro soon enough. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Yay!!! That's great, Jordyn! :happydance: it seemed like with Sam as soon as he got the confidence there was no stopping him so it sounds like Alia is on the right track :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: That is great that ALia is really starting to walk. I totally agree with heather that once they get that confindence then there is no turning back. 

Heather: Aww Sam is soo cute as well. He is alittle chunky but i love it. Jonathan is pretty chunky too. Do you know how much sam weighs? Im just like you i just hope jonathan doesnt lose his chubby cheeks lol. Everyone loves to just kiss them and grab them lol. I love to bite them ( not hard of course lol)

Boy ladies we all sure do make some BEAUTIFUL babies!!!


----------



## HAKing

Thanks, Stacey! Sam is 27lbs, I believe. How about Jonathan? I love chunky babies, they are so fun to squeeze! :haha: 

You're right though, we do make some beautiful babies! Friends always tell us how adorable Sam is and I selfishly take the credit saying "of course, I'm his mommy" :blush: :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha me too!!! lol I say well thats a given have you seen his mom haha. Jonathan was 25lbs the last i checked so a couple under sam. But they say hes short too soo it makes him even more chunky haha. I love it soo much though. Especially his belly. natalia used to be soo chubby as well and look at her. Soo skinny now. I miss her being all chubby. I wonder if i can find a pic of her when she was younger lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You girls are funny. :haha: When someone tells me that Alia is so beautiful or cute, I just say, "Yeah, we think so, too." :winkwink:

Last time we had Alia weighed, she was 20 lbs. She has her 15 month check up on July 1st, so I'm interested to see how much weight she's put on since her 12 month check up.


----------



## lilrojo

Bryce was 19lbs at his 15 month :) Now I need to show off my kiddos.. will upload some pics when I get the chance lol


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'd love to see a picture of Natalia when she was younger. I know it just a matter of time before our chunky monkey thins out. Part of me is looking forward to it as he is getting a bit heavy! :dohh:

Jordyn, Alia is beautiful! I can't wait to see her with longer hair. If I ever have a girl I don't plan to ever cut her hair!

Logan, looking forward to seeing pictures of you're beautiful babies! 

What are you girls doing for Father's Day? I'm struggling with what to do for DH or get him. I asked him if there was anything he wants and of course everything costs at least $300+! :dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

I'm so proud of how well james is doing, last time I got him weighed he was 9lb 11oz the night before last was the first time he slept through the night, didn't even wake up for cuddles. 
he did this morning though :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Steph, that's amazing that James is sleeping through the night! Alia didn't do that until she was about 11 months, and it only lasted about a week, and then she went back to waking up for a bottle in the middle of the night again. Now, at 15 months, she finally sleeps through without the bottle.

Logan, looking forward to seeing your cuties!

Heather, I'm not sure what I'm going to do for Father's Day. DH didn't get me anything for Mother's Day, but in his words, "You didn't ask for anything." Sometimes men just don't get it. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, sometimes guys just don't get it! Last year for Mother's Day DH really dropped the ball and I was pretty upset with him so I know this year he made every effort to not screw it up! :haha: He didn't get me anything just took me and Sam to that living desert zoo thing but I don't want to do nothing for him so I'm still trying to come up with something...:wacko:

Steph, that's awesome that James is sleeping through the night for you so early! :thumbup: Hopefully it continues. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Here a couple pics... the one is Bryce yesterday morning in his crib.. :) Need to get a newer one of McKenna :)
 



Attached Files:







bycr.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









bych.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Logan, Bryce looks so grown up! It's hard to believe he's only a month older than Alia! Cute pictures! :flower:

Heather, it's good to know that my DH isn't the only one to drop the ball. I know it's hard for him to think of what I might want if I don't come out and ask, but I have a hard time saying, "Get me this, or that." It's also difficult because we're living with the in-laws, so I felt like DH spent more time thinking about his mom than me, although I would have felt really selfish if I'd said anything about it. :blush:


----------



## Pielette

Aw gorgeous pics of our chunky monkeys! Heather Sam is a gorgeous little chub :cloud9: Just like my monkey! Noah weighs about 28lb I think, I only jump on the scale with him once in a blue moon when I remember.

Stacey your babies are beautiful :cloud9: Love their dark features. 

Jordyn love the pics of you at the Lagoon and Alia is looking beautiful! Don't worry about the hair, it will grow in more as she gets older I'm sure. The ironic thing is that of all of Noah's friends, it's the boys who have loads of hair and the girls who don't! Noah had his third haircut yesterday. If he were a girl it would be down his back by now. 

That's great that Alia is starting to walk so confidently as well!

Lovely pictures of your babies Logan! 

Ah I'm never sure what to do for Father's Day either. I bought DH a DVD he said he wanted but should do something a little sentimental to go with it too, but I don't have a clue :dohh: I'll figure it out I guess. DH bought me flowers on Mother's Day and I was happy with that, can't really give him flowers though!

Well I've been a little down today because we have yet another delay in the move. Everything is ready for exchanging contracts except for our buyer waiting for some legal order to come through from her divorce to release the money. And we have no idea how long it's going to take. This whole thing started six months ago and it's beyond ridiculous now. Thank goodness we have patient vendors because if we didn't this chain would have collapsed ages ago!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear you're having such a hard time getting your move in order, Vanessa. That has to be so hard, considering that Milo isn't going to wait around forever!

I've been having a rough time today with Alia. She was really fussy this morning, so I put her down for her nap a little earlier than normal, but she only slept for 45 minutes, and then woke up crying. I waited to see if she would go back to sleep, but she never did, and has been so fussy ever since. She'll be playing with her toys and then just randomly start crying. I tried picking her up earlier (because she came up to me and said, "Up!) and she just squeezed my arm really hard and yelled, like she was mad at me for picking her up. I have no idea what's going on with her, but it's seriously draining me. :(


----------



## Skadi

Awww all the pretty babies! We are certainly all very blessed.

I got laid off today. Couldn't be happier as I hated my job and love being at home with Keira. Back to reality though. I haven't decided if I will look for another job or not. I look pretty pregnant already so it might be wasted effort.


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing said:


> Jordyn, sometimes guys just don't get it! Last year for Mother's Day DH really dropped the ball and I was pretty upset with him so I know this year he made every effort to not screw it up! :haha: He didn't get me anything just took me and Sam to that living desert zoo thing but I don't want to do nothing for him so I'm still trying to come up with something...:wacko:
> 
> Steph, that's awesome that James is sleeping through the night for you so early! :thumbup: Hopefully it continues. :flower:

would be nice, he kinda did it again last night only woke up once and that was because he lost his dummy, then went straight back to sleep, woke up at 6 this morning for his bottle


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I'm sorry to hear you got laid off, but I'm glad that it was a good thing. Does your DH make enough that you can stay home with Kiera, at least until after baby #2 is born?

As for me, I think I'm starting to lose little bits of my mucous plug. I know it can regenerate, but still, it's kind of exciting to see a little progress towards birth. I remember with Alia that I never lost a big chunk of plug like some people describe (unless it happened at the hospital and I didn't see it). With her, I just had an increase in discharge starting about two weeks before she was born.

Also, I think I've officially started to drop, because I asked my DH last night and he said that he thinks my bump looks lower, too. I have my 34 weeks appointment on Thursday, so I'm going to ask my OB if he's starting to engage. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, sorry to hear that you got laid off but it sounds like it might not be a bad thing and now you get to stay home with Kiera! :winkwink:

Jordyn, that's exciting to have started to lose you're plug! :thumbup: I have been having a lot of extra discharge lately! :blush: I sorta remember this with Sam but not this early so maybe he will come early...though I have very mixed feelings about that! :shrug: 

Hope that you and Alia are having a better day today; its always so rough when our babies are having a crabby day and can't just tell us what is wrong so its a guessing came! :wacko: 

Vanessa, sorry that there has been a lot of hiccups with the move! Hopefully things start to fall into place now and you can be moved ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I was the same way. I started to see more discharge around 36 weeks, and then had her at 38+4 weeks, so this makes me wonder if he'll come a little early, too. As long as he waits until at least 36 weeks, I'll be okay with it, since he's measuring big anyway. :wacko: I'm tempted to ask my OB if she'll do an internal exam at my appointment, even though they typically wait until 36 weeks. But I'm so impatient to know what's going on down there! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, hopefully you can talk you're OB into doing an exam! I never liked them with Sam...it was almost painful for me! And then after having Sam, the doctor told me that I was "small down there"...while he was down there...AWKWARD!!! :blush::haha: 

Did your water break at home with Alia? Obviously I never had any of that since I was induced with Sam so I'm just curious what will happen this time. I'm having a lot more pressure down there lately and he seems to be sitting pretty low!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No, with Alia my labor started with contractions, and then they broke my water at the hospital. It will be really weird for me if my labor starts with water breaking this time!

As for internals, they didn't hurt much at the end with Alia, but when they did internals at 29 weeks when I was in the hospital this time around, they hurt bad! Of course my cervix was still pretty high, so that had a lot to do with it.


----------



## lilrojo

Spiffy I had an internal at 34 weeks cuz I was contracting a ton with Bryce.. I was starting to dilate but not efface.. then went another 4weeks.. :) so you never know.. you may go later this time around.. every pregnancy is different.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that could be why it was so painful for me because my cervix was up high because the more they checked it while I was in labor it wasn't bad but when they started at 36 weeks I dreaded it every time and only ever got to 2cm before being induced. 

Hopefully you're doctor will check you and hopefully you'll get some good news! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

I think its a bit early to be hoping for labor.. lol wait till term then hope it to start progressing..


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy - my OH is actually laid off too but working part time as an apprentice to an electrician. No worries though, I get employment insurance for a year. It just means I might have to go back to work when baby #2 is 6 months old. Unless OH starts making silly amounts of money.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, ladies! I'm back and finally caught up on everything! Phew! We had a great vacation. Didn't do a whole lot, but that's the way I like my camp-ins. :) I'll attach some pictures at the bottom from my camera. My SIL also had a nice camera there and I asked her to take a bump picture. I'll post that once I get a copy. And guess what!? My other SIL is pregnant! EEEEeeee!!! She is just over 6 weeks now. This will be their third, and I'm soooo excited! She hasn't had an u/s yet, but she figures she'll be due in early to mid February.

Skadi, that's kind of bittersweet about getting laid off. I was going to ask if you can collect your year of EI still, so I'm glad you answered that already. :) Nice that you get to stay home with Keira for a while before baby #2 comes! And I hear you about looking pregnant already. I started to show so much earlier with this pregnancy than with my first!

Love all the pictures everyone's been posting. We do make some cute kids. As for me and Daniel, if someone tells us how cute Ozzy is, we always say, "Yeah, we have no idea how that happened!" Ha! Or we'll say, "Yeah, Jimmy is doomed. Ozzy got all the cute so there's none left." Tee hee.

As for books, Ozzy has quite a few, but we only keep the board books out right now. About half of them are Sandra Boynton books that my mom got him for Christmas. He loves those!

Jordyn, Ozzy has weird days like that too - where he'll just be upset and wailing for no apparent reason. It's really hard to deal with. I have a lot of respect for you for going through it! Poor Daniel is home all day with Ozzy and so he deals with most of it. I have a feeling I'm in for a bit of a shock when I go from working a desk job full time to being a full time mommy (of two!). Should be fun!

I know I've not replied to everything, but I've taken too long to write my reply and now I forget everything I was going to say. Ha! Talk about mommy brain.

Anyway... Pictures!
1. Ozzy and Daniel (Ozzy's been doing that funny smile recently; not sure where he got it from!)
2. On the way to the pool (right next door to our rental house!)
3. In the pool (apparently that's how I smile with the sun in my eyes... Also, my bump looks HUGE in the water!)
4. All the cousins! (Well, on my side of the family at least)
5. One of Ozzy's new favourite activities is clipping buckles together. (And wearing hats and/or helmets :) )
 



Attached Files:







Camp-In 006.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 3









Camp-In 011.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 1









Camp-In 022_crop.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2









Camp-In 034_edit.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 1









Camp-In 045.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh! I know what I was going to say. About Father's Day, Daniel and I decided before Mother's Day that we wouldn't get each other anything for those "holidays" yet. However, I did buy him a card that I just happened to find the other day while out, so I'll write him a nice message in that. I really do appreciate him for working double time by watching Ozzy while he works from home. Anyway, I think I'm going to try to get some hand and/or footprints from Ozzy (just with an ink pad and paper) tomorrow night while Daniel's out playing soccer and then put them in a frame that I already have lying around. I think he might appreciate that, and then I'm not technically getting him anything because I won't have to buy anything.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Triple post! Aaah!!! Sorry, I just wanted to post this pic my SIL took. I'm pretty much 33 weeks here. Looking at this pic, I understand why I've been getting so many comments about the size of my bump (not that it makes them any more welcome :growlmad:).
 



Attached Files:







8904_10152881590595542_358589236_n (1).jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, don't worry, I'm not hoping to go into labor right now! It would just be nice if I had some indication that I was going to progress as well as I did with Alia, so that I can have another 38 week baby. :flower:

Rachel, I love all the pictures! Your bump looks great! It's all baby, too. :thumbup: I'm glad your family had a good time at your camp-in. :)

Well, I got my DH a card for Father's Day, as well as a new zipper tie (because he only has one, and he wears it all the time when he's getting dressed in a rush), and some candy, because my DH loves candy. :haha: I was also looking for a shirt for Alia that said something like, "I love you, Daddy," but they didn't have one in her size, so I got her one that says, "Daddy's little cupcake," instead. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL, I would hope not as its a bit early yet.. lol.. I don't believe in any of that giving indication of labor though.. as many women start dilating and even effacing long before labor actually begins.. :) Healthy baby is all that matters.. ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, that was a crazy OB appointment! First of all, my doctor was delivering a baby, so they asked if I would be okay seeing the nurse, so I said sure. First off, she measured me and said 34, and so I said, "Hmm, when I came in at 32 weeks, I was measuring 33 and 1/2." So she measures me again and says, "Oh, actually you're more like 35 and 1/2." :dohh: Then I asked if she could tell if the baby was engaged, and she said, no, only the doctors can tell, so I'm none the wiser on that point. Then she listened to Liam's heartbeat and he was having some skipped heartbeats, so she went and got a doctor, and the doctor confirmed, so they sent me over to get a Non-Stress Test. All the while, I have Alia with me, who is no longer happy being at the doctor's office, so I was pretty frazzled trying to keep her happy and out of things she shouldn't be touching.

So they first did a quick ultrasound and checked my fluid levels. They said they like to see the level between 10-20 and I was at 10.4, so on the lower side, for sure. Then they hooked me up to the monitors to watch his heartbeat. I had Alia on my legs trying to keep her happy with my phone until finally my DH was able to get there and take over with her. They said that they saw the skipped heartbeats, but they weren't too concerned so they gave me a clean bill of health and sent me on my way. It was funny, though, because I had several contractions while I was there, and so the doctor asked, "Do have contractions often?" and I told her yes, and she said, "Well, this little one is going to be a trouble-maker, isn't he?" And I was thinking, "My thoughts exactly!" :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Crazy! That sounds like a stressful appointment. Mostly because of having a little one there with you. I'm glad your DH was able to make it. And so so glad they gave you a clean bill of health.

You know, I've always wondered about the fundal height measurements. I mean, how accurate can it be if a different person is measuring every time (as is the case at my maternity group). It doesn't even seem like it can be super accurate even with the same person measuring each time. Sometimes I wonder why they even do it. They even told me last time that it wasn't really a good indication of how big the baby will be anyway. I don't know! So many questions I want to ask my doctors but don't actually ask because it seems like a waste of their time just to appease my curiosity. Heh.

Anyway, I'm glad they double checked Liam's heart and whatnot and that everything still looks good. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I'm not putting too much stock in the fundal height measurement, but it did alarm me at first when the nurse told me that it had only changed by half a cm in 2 weeks.

Well, I'm 34 weeks today, so not only have a started taking my EPO, but I've also taken a 34 week bump shot. :flower: I feel like Liam has dropped, and DH says so too, but I'm finding it hard to see much change in the picture. Personally, I always think it looks lowest first thing in the morning, though. I also have a short torso, too, and so I tend to grow outward no matter where baby is laying.
 



Attached Files:







34 Weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## littlesteph

when would class a positive as a positive?
I did a test this morning and got a second line but there is no colour to it, at the moment I am saying its negative till I get one with colour.


----------



## Duejan2012

Wow logan your kids are soo cute xxx The others are right Bryce looks soo grown up aww

Skadi: Im sorry to hear that you got laid off but happy to see it wasnt sucha bad thing! That is great that you will get to stay home with your lo until lo #2 comes xx

Vanessa i am soo sorry to hear that the move is having so many ups and downs. I really hope soon you will get moved quickly though. So lets see if i remember correctly if you dont get moved before baby comes then you will have the same midwife?

Heather: Aww that is cute your dh tried very hard not to mess up your mothers day this year!! Im sure whatever you do for your dhs fathers dayw ould be nice!! 

Rachel: I am soo happy you had a great time!!! It looks like the whole family did!!! I love your bump shot you look great!!!!

Jordyn: Wow that sounds like a stressfull apointment especially having alia there with you. On monday i have my ob appointment and have to bring the kids for the first time. I am very nervouse. I dont know what i will do with jonathan lol I am happy that they checked liams heartbeat and that everything seemed to be ok for now. At least you got another ultrasounds out of it! Congrats on hittng the 34 week mark. I hope the epo and stuff works for you again this time xx Beautiful bump as well!!!!

afm not to much i just got off of my 3 day stretch at work so another 4 days off for me witch is badly needed. My boss tried to schedule for a 4th 12 hour shift this week i told her there was no way im flat out tired and wouldnt have the energy to take care of the residence like they needed to be. 
Jonathans top left canine tooth is just about to cut through i can feel it and see it. My poor baby has been doing ok but these are the worse teeth so far for him (and i) lol. There are a bunch of fires already started here. None that are to close to us but we are recieving all the smoke and such from them. Witch means we are trying to keep the windows closed. But that means sleeping in a 85 degree house all night. I have been soo miserable. lol. I cant belive that most of you ladies are going to be having your babies soon. I feel like the time has just stopped. Just 28 weeks. I have my diabeties test on monday so wish me luck. I guess the only thing that is nice i will be seeing the doc every two weeks now yay! Let me ask you ladies something do you all feel hiccups. I have yet to feel any hiccups from my little lady and am starting to worry that maybe she is not practicing her swallowing of the amniotic fluid thats why there is no hiccups. ANyone else? 

Haha so i have to tell you ladies what happend to my dh the other night. Haha we were getting ready to give jonathan his bath. My dh stood jonathan up on the toilet( lid closed of corse lol) so he can undress him and stuff. The moment my husband took off his diaper jonathan started peeing! My husband like scream alittle not like scream screamed but it started jonathan so he stopped right away. And instead of putting the diaper back to cath the pee my dh took it away again to where jonathan started full on peeing. my dh just put his hand right there i guess trying to catch his pee with his hand but as we all know is not possible haha until jonathan was done. I had just stepped out of the shower but had to step back in because i was laughing so hard i started peeing too:blush: Omg ladies it was soo funny. I wish i could have recorded it to show you all. Im laughing right now just typing about it hahaha


----------



## Duejan2012

steph: congrats on your lo sleeping through the night!!! I would wait until you see some color to the second line before you class it as a possitive. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## littlesteph

Duejan2012 said:


> steph: congrats on your lo sleeping through the night!!! I would wait until you see some color to the second line before you class it as a possitive. GOOD LUCK!!!

thank you, he seems to do it every other night at the moment, but only ever wakes up once when he doesn't sleep through and even then its just for cuddles.
thank you that's what I was thinking :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh my gosh, Stacey, the pee incident sounds hilarious! :rofl:

As for hiccups, I feel them all the time, but I'm not sure when I started feeling them. I actually don't like feeling them because it makes me think I have a twitching muscle in my stomach, although I know they're important for baby. If you're worried, I would just ask at your next appointment and see what they say. :flower:

Steph, can we see a picture of your test? I had a barely discernible line at 7 dpo this time around, but didn't recognize it as a true bfp until after I'd gotten a darker line. Plus, we all love to stare at pee tests around here. :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

yeah jordyn: I will deff ask. But you see thats another thing. It seems like all the movement i feel are twitching shakind type movements from her. I will also ask the doc about that. But they are not the normal twitch every few min like hiccups are iykwim?


----------



## littlesteph

heres the test
its just about noticeable
 



Attached Files:







result4.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. :) 

Thank you im quite biased on how cute my kids are.. :)

14 weeks today.. lemon sized :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0926.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0927.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, for me, the hiccups feel like when you have a pulse in a random part of your body, like your leg or arm, except it's coming from your uterus instead. Now that he's getting so big, I can see my stomach actually move with each hiccup. :wacko:

Steph, I see what you mean. It's like an "almost there" line. Good luck, and keep us updated with further tests! Fingers crossed it turns into a proper bfp! :flower:

Logan, you have a cute little bump coming along there! :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: that is what i remember with my other two its just like a pulse thats a perfect way to put it. But what i am feeling is like shaking litereally really fast and you can see my whole belly shake when she does. Idk whatever it is i will be asking the doc on monday. 

steph: i too see what you mean by the line is almost there. Wait few days and test againxx

Logan: What a beautiful bump coming along!!!


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I love the pictures from your camping trip! :thumbup: You look great too; people suck though regarding commenting about how big your bump is! :grr: Yesterday we had vendor at work and this dumb B*%ch asked me if I was due today or tomorrow!!! I just grinned and bit my tongue but there was so much I wanted to say! 

I love how cute Ozzy's funny smile is! And, Sam has been doing the same thing lately with clipping and unclipping buckles! Its funny how many times he likes to do it over and over! :haha: He also loves the Sandra Boynton books, I am trying to collect them all! 

Jordyn, that sounds like a scary/stressful doctors appointment! :nope: I'm glad they checked everything for you and gave you a clean bill of health though. :thumbup: I love your bump picture too, you always looks so cute and done up...I never have the energy or time to do makeup anymore! :blush: Only 6 weeks left or less for you! :happydance:

Littlesteph, looking forward to seeing you're tests get darker! :flower:

Stacey, look luck at your GTT test on Monday! :hugs: That story about your DH and Jonathan was hilarious! :rofl: The other night Sam was peeing the bathtub and he was trying to catch it! It was pretty funny!!! As far as feeling hiccups, I do occasionally but never really think about it. I actually don't like the feeling either! It feels like a weird pulsing that is almost uncomfortable, if that makes sense! 

Logan, you have a great bump coming along there! :thumbup:

I've been super insanely busy lately with work and everything else! We are getting busy for the summer and this weekend is Father's Day as well as lots of graduations so a lot of people are boarding their dogs with us as well as we had that party with the vendors last night so I'm beyond exhausted today. I wish I could go home and take a nap but unfortunately that will have to wait till tomorrow! As far as Father's Day...I think I'll just cook breakfast for DH (I never cook :blush:) and maybe go to the beach depending on how I feel. Its starting get pretty warm here which is making me even more anxious for Ben to come! I'll post a new bump picture soon...I seem to have grown in the past few weeks!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that was a pretty rude question from that vendor! How hard is it for people to just ask, "So when are you due?" or "How much longer do you have left?" Sheesh.

Thank you for your compliment. As for being "done up" I'll tell you my secret: I shower at night, and then in the morning all I have to do is wet my hair and style it (which takes about 5 minutes) and put on some mascara and earrings (and lipstick if I'm going to be leaving the house, otherwise I don't bother with it). If it took much longer, there's no way I'd do it, which is the primary reason I haven't had my hair long in a while. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I always think about showering at night but by the time night comes I'm so tired and just want to read and put Sam to bed and relax myself! Last night we read a quick book and as he was finishing his milk I just cuddled up to him and nearly fell asleep myself...he's such a snuggly boy! :cloud9:

I do think that once I have two little ones I'll try to shower at night because getting up early to do it is gonna be hard after being up in the night! :wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Haha Stacey that pee story cracked me up :haha: Hiccups are so weird, I can't say I care for them either. It definitely feels like a weird nerve twitching or something. As for the belly shaking, I swear I have a certifiable nutter in my belly, he makes it look like there's an earthquake going on a lot of the time. My skin gets so sore on the inside I wouldn't be surprised if I had some internal bruising! I am actually glad I've had them in this order, Noah was quite placid in comparison and if I'd had him second I would have been worried about him!

Really glad all is fine with Liam Jordyn :thumbup: I sympathise on taking Alia to these appointments. It's a nightmare taking Noah and most of the time I have to, I genuinely think that he thinks they're hurting me when they measure me and listen to the heartbeat, he gets inconsolable every time bless him. Takes lots of cuddling to calm him down afterwards. Ooh I like your showering at night secret. I'm actually considering cutting my hair off and having a pixie cut too. I won't do it until after Milo is born but its something I'm thinking about.

Love your camping pictures Rachel! You look great :flower: Lovely to see the three of you having some fun in the sun. I would have loved to go away this summer but I guess that will have to wait until next year! That is unless number three is under production :haha:

What is it with people and their dumb comments Heather! :growlmad: I swear I've never said anything to a pregnant lady other than how lovely she looks! We're already hormonal and fed up, we don't need unnecessary comments on our size. Urgh.

Logan your bump is looking lovely :flower:

I can see the line you're talking about Steph! Fingers crossed it gets darker in the next few days.

As for me, all is good. I'm drinking my tea although I absolutely can't stand the taste. It may well have been responsible for my 20 minute pushing stage last time so I'm going to suffer through doing it again! Taking my EPO is no hardship though. Going to have acupuncture from about 38 weeks as well.

We had some good news on the move today. It looks like we may be able to exchange contracts in 2-3 weeks :flower: But we're leaning towards exchanging, waiting to Milo to be born and then moving, because 2-3 weeks is on top of my due date. Plus this way I get to have my midwife who delivered Noah. 

I have to admit I'm feeling a little stifled at the minute. Does anyone else feel this way? My DH and my mum are very keen for me not to get stressed, obviously I understand why and its not like I'm constantly freaking out about things. It's just I have a lot on my plate at the moment and when things annoy me I just want to vent a little, and its like I'm getting 'told off' for doing so. I'm probably not explaining that well but I hate being fussed over all the time.


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles said:


> Stacey, for me, the hiccups feel like when you have a pulse in a random part of your body, like your leg or arm, except it's coming from your uterus instead. Now that he's getting so big, I can see my stomach actually move with each hiccup. :wacko:
> 
> Steph, I see what you mean. It's like an "almost there" line. Good luck, and keep us updated with further tests! Fingers crossed it turns into a proper bfp! :flower:
> 
> Logan, you have a cute little bump coming along there! :thumbup:

thank you I will do :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Vanessa, I think I understand what you are saying about feeling stifled. If I'm feeling stressed or overwhelmed, I always feel better after having a good vent and just having someone listen for a few minutes. If they just "told me off" for doing that, then it wouldn't really help, it might only add to the stress! I hope you can find someone to vent to when you need to. :) And I'm glad things are finally going start happening with the house. Sounds like the timing will work out really well in the end, especially if it means you can use the midwives you want to.

Steph, I can see the line you're talking about. Hope the next one has some colour to it! :)

Great bump pics Jordyn and Logan! 

Stacey, that story about Jonathan peeing on your DH is hilarious! And that it made you start peeing too... priceless! I hope your DH is able to laugh about it because I'm sure I would have been laughing pretty hard if I'd seen it!

As for the hiccups, Jimmy definitely doesn't get them as often as Ozzy did. (And no, I don't like the way they feel either... especially when they are way down low. It's just kinda creepy.) And I don't remember feeling them at 28 weeks either. I'd say they started closer to 30 weeks this pregnancy.

Heather, I can't believe the questions some people ask pregnant ladies! That is so rude! I had a coworker ask the other day if I was going to get any bigger. Uh, how am I supposed to respond to that!? I wanted to say, "Yeah, probably, how about you?" *sigh* maybe next time. And that's a fun idea to collect all the Sandra Boynton books. I remember having "The Going to Bed Book" as a kid and loving it. I didn't even know she had so many books until my mom started buying them for my nieces and nephews. I'd like to collect the "Mr." and "Little Miss" books too. I had "Little Miss Fickle" growing up, and we bought "Mr. Messy" for Ozzy last Christmas. :)

Well, the big news at our house is that Ozzy is sick. :( He's got his first ever high fever (only ever had mild ones before, mostly when teething), and his nose is a bit runny. Poor guy is just really hot and clearly sapped of energy. Tylenol seems to help, but he also had an immunization today (they said it was okay to still get it even with a cold/fever), sot he next few days could be really interesting. I'm very glad it's the weekend and both Daniel and I can be home to look after him!


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: omg can i relate to you and people saying rude things about how big our bellys are. At the nursing home i work at there are alot of family members who come in and as when am i due. When i tell them sept they say omg i thought it was anytime now:growlmad: I have some residence tell me the same and how when they were pregnant they only gained 10 lbs and bla bla bla:growlmad: I just say well things have changed alot since 60 years ago when they all were having babies. I just dont get it. Plus this is my third. Im bigger then i was when pregnant with jonathan. Im already almost the same weight as when i gave birth to him:cry: And one other thing that pisses me off is when people say it looks like im carrying a girl ( meaning im wide and gaining weight everywhere. uggg i just wish people would say you look great and your all baby even if they dont think it.... 

Jordyn: I too agree with heather you do alway look done up and looking good. I agree about showering at night. I do the same. I never used to until i got together with my dh and we both started showering at night. But now i love it. Is saves me like 1 hour and a half of getting ready in the morning witch means sleeping later lol I too have thought about cutting off my hair but my face is not meant for short hair. I think only a few people can pull if off. YOu being the top one i think you look great with short hair!

vanessa: I understand how you are feeling omg!!!! I feel like i cant rant to anyone about the stress and stuff that is going on with me. My dh is the same and if i start mentioning something then he thinks im getting depressed and that is my problem. When he says stupid shit (sorry for my language) like that then i get even more pissed. So instead of blowing off some steem i just get more furiouse!! Like i said ealier i start getting upset at everyone. Ugg i just wish i could fine someone to vent to without looking at me like a crazy pregnant women!!!

I am very happy that there is some good news on your new house. I think it all works out for a reason. That being you get to stay with your midwife!! I think that is great news. I dont think i would like some random person delivering my baby as i have been with my same doc the whole pregnancy. He deliverd my other two babys as well so i am very confortable with him! 

Rachel: Im sorry to hear that Ozzy is sick! THat is just awful especially with vaccines as well its like a double wammy. I hope that he feels better soon:hugs:

About my dh he did laugh about it. Its been like this things that jonathan does to only my dh. Since he was born. WHen he was born when ever my dh would get close to jonathan he would sneeze in his face. He always peed on him while dh was trying to change his diaper. Jonathan always farts like right in my dhs face as well haha. Also he would spit up only on my dh. There was one time too when my dh and jonathan was taking a shower and jonathan desided to alittle haha. My poor dh. But he just laughs about it. But for me omg i cant tell you how funny it is hahaha

Well as for the hiccups i just remember feeling them soo early with my other two. But at least im not the only one who hsnt felt them by now. I just think you know they get the hicupps because they are practicing there swolling you know. So its like what if she has a problem with sucking and swolling. I dont know i know im prob worrying for nothing :dohh: I really wish we could deside on a name. That way i can refer to her as ..... instead of baby and she and her lol Well ladies off to clean my house!


----------



## littlesteph

well tested again this morning no white line which I guess is a good thing, I think I could see a second line but it was so faint it was very hard to make, no way a camera would pick that up, if it is a line and not line eyes I hoping it starts getting darker. 
I really hope all this feeling sick actually has a reason, my travel sickness has gotten worse, I haven't travel sick since being pregnant with my son, today I have been having a few twinges and pinching feels, been really tired today as well, AF due in about 5 6 days I think so only time will tell


----------



## Duejan2012

steph. Its still early i will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## HAKing

I need to catch up but just wanted to share my 31 week bump real quick! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps28e0b435.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

heather you look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! You too are alll baby!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Steph, it's still pretty early. Sounds like it could go either way for you, but I sure have my fingers crossed for a BFP!

Great bump, Heather! I love all the pictures everyone's been posting recently. :)

Stacey, that's great that your DH has a good sense of humor about it, especially since Jonathan seems to have it in for him! Ha! So funny!

Well, I managed to get sick after all. :( Just your basic cold, but I'm pretty miserable. First sickness of this pregnancy, though, so I guess I shouldn't complain. I stayed home with Ozzy this morning while Daniel went to church (he was playing bass, so he couldn't really stay home). That was exhausting. I mostly just laid on the couch while Ozzy made a huge mess of the house. Ha! Thankfully, tonight Daniel has taken Ozzy to his softball game and a friend is there to watch Ozzy while Daniel plays. I really hope I feel better tomorrow; I'm supposed to start training my mat leave replacement tomorrow!

Oh, and Happy Father's Day to all your OH's!!! :) What did you all end up doing today?


----------



## Skadi

We didn't do much with OH since he was in and out of the house all morning. I took Keira over to my parents house and spent the day with my mom and dad.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm the same way. Liam is a lot more active than Alia ever was, which makes me happy that the pregnancies have been in the order that they have been. Although, maybe if I'd had Alia second, I would have brought it up to my doctor and we might have caught the IUGR before she was born. :shrug: I'm glad that you at least have a plan now for moving, since the not knowing would be the worst for me. I'm glad you'll have your midwife, too! As for venting, I think the worst is when you have a legitimate complaint, and people just write it off as "pregnancy hormones". :growlmad:

Heather, I love the new bump pic! Yours looks so different from mine, since I have such a short torso, and always tend to carry straight out. :dohh: I wish I had a little more room for him to stretch out in there.

Rachel, I'm sorry to hear that both you and Ozzy have been sick. :( I still have a lingering cough from when I was sick that just won't seem to go away, and I can tell you that coughing while having a contraction is not a fun feeling. I hope you both feel better soon!

Stacey, I'm sorry people are making you feel huge. I had a lady at the movie theater the other day ask if I was having twins! :growlmad: And then when I told her it was only one, she actually said, "Don't worry, that extra weight will come off quickly once the baby is born." Can you believe that???

As for Father's day, we had a big dinner here at my in-laws house to celebrate my DH, my FIL, my dad, my BIL, and my other BIL (who isn't a father, but it was his birthday). So they all got to pick their favorite foods and dessert, which meant we had a ton of yummy food. I made a poppy seed cake with chocolate glaze for my DH, since that's his favorite. The funny thing is, I was so stuffed, I never even tried it. :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Definitely Jordyn, that pregnancy hormones excuse is beyond irritating! It's like people can be rude and just write off your reaction because you're pregnant. No, it's because you are an annoyance pregnant or not! :growlmad:

Thanks Stacey, nice to know I'm not on my own in feeling this way! DH did apologise to me after I got upset the other day, can't remember the exact situation but it was more of the same. Stop getting stressed. I wasn't particularly I just needed to express my annoyance! It doesn't help that my mum is constantly worrying about my state of mind, if I tell her I feel a bit down about things with the house for example she then doesn't stop asking if I'm ok and telling me I need to snap out of it. I appreciate that she cares of course but I can't just change my mood with a click of the fingers. She thinks I'm going to get ill, and DH keeps telling me off for doing too much around the flat, and I think to myself, well who's going to do it if I don't?!

I had a comment from a random cashier today, on the subject of stupid comments. She asked how long I had to go and I told her, and she said are you sure? In this incredulous tone. Yes I am sure. I was tempted to tell her I knew exactly when my last period was and when I had sex, so yes I was pretty sure :haha: I think the issue I have is that I have a small frame and I'm pretty short so bump goes straight outwards and looks bigger. 

Heather you look great! :thumbup: Definitely all baby. 

Rachel I'm really sorry to hear that you and Ozzy have been sick :hugs: It's so much worse when pregnant I find. Basic colds sound like no big deal but I can't stand not being able to breathe through my nose and feeling loads of congestion on my chest. Hope you feel better soon!

Jordyn that cake sounds yummy! And now I want some :haha:

We went over to see DH's dad and my sister in law and her brood yesterday. We had a late lunch with everyone which was lovely. I got Noah some pasta and ordered myself a steak and chips because I really fancied it, and the greedy little monkey proceeded to eat all of his pasta, half of my steak, some of my chips and some garlic bread! I swear I don't know where he puts it, he's a bottomless pit.


----------



## lilrojo

Well my kids are sick too.. blah.. McKenna is getting better just coughing now.. and Bryce is by far the worst.. we took him to the clinic today and he has an ear infection and thrush.. so not fun..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I'm sorry to hear that your kiddos are both sick. I hope they get better soon. :(

Vanessa, I can't even imagine Alia eating food like that. We still have to spoon feed her or else she just won't eat. It's like she has no interest in it at all. And even when we spoon feed her, we have to keep her distracted so that she'll keep eating, instead of spitting the food back out and playing with it.


----------



## Skadi

Talking about stupid comments... 2 days after giving birth to Keira I was asked by a cashier at the cafe IN THE HOSPITAL when i was due!


----------



## Duejan2012

skadi: Sounds like you had a pretty good fathers day. I bet your dad did having the both of you there:flower: That would have really pissed me off that you had litteraly just gave birth to your baby and got asked when are you due. I just cant believe honestly some of the peoples comments.

Jordyn: Wow that is alot of dads getting together. i think that is a great way to celebrate days like fathersday. That cake does sound amazing!!! You know i think with natalia i was still spoon feeding her at this age. She was soo picky and it drove me absolutly nuts!!! Does Alia do anything with finger foods?

vanessa: OMG does that dinner sound WONDERFUL lol. Im getting hungery listening to all of this food. Its soo funny Noah ate half of your food. Sounds like jonathan haha!! Jonathan loves ribs with corn and mashed potatos. I mean there is no stopping him. Wish i could eat like him haha

Logan: I am soo sorry to hear your kids are sick. Natalia had been having this caugh and alittle conjestion. And jonathan too seems to have not fully recover from his last case of RSV. I took them both to the doctor today and was told Natalias issue is prob just alergies but Jonathan too has his first ear infection. Got prescribed amoxicillin... Its crazy jonathan is 17 months and has already been on like 3 antibiotics but natalia is 4 1/2 and has never been on antibiotics. But i understand how you must be feeling right now:hugs:

For us for fathersday we went to dinner with my inlaws. So we celebrated my FIL My DH and my BIL. We had Enchiladads Rojas. Oh boy was it wonderful. Its my faveriote food by far lol. Today i watched my niece until about 1230 then took my kids to there doc apointment at 1250. I was there until 215. I quickly got them home chugged my glucose drink down and went to my ob appoint at 245. Everything was good. Heartbeat was 140 and blood pressure was great. Does anyone else have low bp? Im always like 106/60. Anyways im measuring today 34 weeks. So guess what i get another ultrasound to check the size of baby and fluid and such. YAY! lol. But then they couldnt find y viens to draw my blood so they acually didnt get it drawn and tested until almost 2 hours after i drank it. Who knows how accurate it was. But i passed with flying colors they said so i dont think its such a big deal lol. SO anyways i got a scan booked for friday but may have to reshedule though. I cant wait to see my little lady again though. My three days of work are comeing up. Im sure i will get on just to stay caught up but i probably wont post. I am getting very tired now so go to sleep very early when i work lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, that's awful! I remember reading a story here on the forum about a lady who had a delivery man ask when she was due and she said her baby was actually a month old. Then the man asked, "Are you sure they didn't leave one in there?" Can you believe that? She then reported him, and the company reimbursed her for the item she'd had delivered, plus sent her a gift basket with wine and flowers.

Stacey, that's awesome that you get to see your little girl again! :happydance: However, I'm sorry to hear that Jonathon has an ear infection as well. :( Alia has had to take antibiotics for a UTI, but she's never had an ear infection yet.

I hear you about the tiredness, too. I just wake up so exhausted in the morning, and then I think about how I quit work at the end with Alia and just got to sleep in until I felt ready to get up. It's sad to think that I won't get to do that again until all my kids are old enough to play on their own in the morning. *Sigh*


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I hope you and Ozzy are starting to feel better! :hugs: 

Vanessa, I'm sorry that you aren't able to vent without everyone blaming it on pregnancy hormones! DH does that to me sometimes too and says I'm overreacting because of my hormones! Um...no, I'd be mad regardless of being pregnant or not! :dohh: As for Noah eating tons...its seems like Sam has those days too where he can't get enough and I wonder where the heck he puts it and others where he won't eat at all! :shrug: And then most days that I come home from work he insists on eating off my plate even though DH fed him dinner an hour ago! :dohh:

Jordyn, that sounds like a good father's day dinner! It was making me hungry just reading it! :winkwink: 

Logan, sorry to hear that your kiddos are sick! That's no fun...hopefully they get better here quick! :flower:

Skadi, that is pretty bad of an employee in the hospital to ask that! So rude!!! :growlmad:

Stacey, I'm glad you're GTT went well! :thumbup: And that's exciting that you'll be getting another ultrasound! I'm so jealous as I don't think I will have anymore unless I pay for another or there seems to be a problem! :nope: 

As for Father's Day, we didn't do a whole lot! Just kinda hung out around the house and relaxed. Yesterday I cooked a big dinner though for DH and made cookies to surprise him! :winkwink: 

On Saturday we went to a friends for a BBQ and Sam was so good, I'm a proud momma! :cloud9: He was dancing to the music (I got it on video but I don't know how to upload it...) and playing with their 2 month old, it was very cute! I think it was good practice for him once Ben comes!


----------



## HAKing

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling tired lately! It seems like in the past week or so I just feel like I can't seem to get the energy to do much of anything! 

Jordyn, I also was off work from 25 weeks on when I was pregnant with Sam and it was so nice to sleep and relax...there won't be anymore of that for a few years, probably! Though, I'll just feel better to not be pregnant anymore and have to carry around the extra weight in the heat. I'm seriously counting down the days...

I go for an appointment on Monday and I plan to schedule my c-section then...I'm hoping for August 8th.


----------



## littlesteph

anyone had a positive opk on 11 - 12dpo?


----------



## HAKing

Littlesteph, I had a clear positive with Sam at 11 dpo. Have you tested?


----------



## lilrojo

steph.. it could either be your preggo or af is coming


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I also had a clear positive on a hpt at 11dpo, but can't say anything about opks since I've never used one.


----------



## Pielette

Stacey I'm so glad your GTT went well! And that you get to see your little miss again :happydance: It is a shame that we don't generally get more than two scans in pregnancy, I'd have loved to see Milo again.

Sorry to hear your babies are sick Logan :nope: Hope they feel better soon. I can imagine it must be much harder with more than one because they pass things on to each other.

I can't believe someone said that to you in the hospital skadi, how flipping rude and stupid! :growlmad:

That's so cute about Sam playing with a two month old Heather :cloud9: I am so looking forward to seeing Noah meet Milo, a bit nervous as well of course but I'm hoping all will go well. Do you get to pick the date for your c-section?

I hear you on the tiredness Jordyn, I feel so exhausted these days. I feel awful but I'm living for naptime and bedtime so I can sit down and rest. And my boy is generally very well behaved so its not like I have much of an excuse!

Steph I had a positive opk at 10dpo when I had a very faint positive BFP.

We had some good news earlier :flower: It looks like we're going to be exchanging contracts on the house and flat next week! Going to request a couple of weeks between exchange and completion so we can wait for Milo to be born, but it will officially be legal next week with an end in sight so I'm delighted. Although it has highlighted that we've done no packing so that looks like our task for the coming weekend. Got to get moving now! I can see us having bare essentials out and my birth pool and that's it :haha:

Been having loads of braxton hicks lately which are driving me nuts!


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, that's great that things are going through with the house. What is the difference between a flat and house there? Is a flat like an apartment? 

I do get to sorta pick my day for my c section. They generally like to do it at 39 weeks if I don't want to try for a VBAC. I kinda plan to schedule it for the 8th and if I go early then try for natural if not I know what day I will be having him so either way I kinda have peace with it all. My parents will in town on the 7th in the evening so I really don't want to have my section before then as I really want my mom there with me; she and DH are the best at keeping me calm as I'm sure I will be freaking out a tiny bit. Funny thing is I never freaked out with Sam during my c section but since it was an emergency I never had time to get nervous since he was born within 20 minutes of them telling me they needed him out! :wacko:

Sorry, littlesteph...I read your question wrong. I don't really remember when I had a positive OPK usually around 14-20 days and if I had gotten one I never tested again usually since I was pretty sure I O'd. Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing said:


> Littlesteph, I had a clear positive with Sam at 11 dpo. Have you tested?

yea but keep getting what I think are faint evaps, they turn up in the time limit but haven't really gotten darker


----------



## littlesteph

HAKing said:


> Vanessa, that's great that things are going through with the house. What is the difference between a flat and house there? Is a flat like an apartment?
> 
> I do get to sorta pick my day for my c section. They generally like to do it at 39 weeks if I don't want to try for a VBAC. I kinda plan to schedule it for the 8th and if I go early then try for natural if not I know what day I will be having him so either way I kinda have peace with it all. My parents will in town on the 7th in the evening so I really don't want to have my section before then as I really want my mom there with me; she and DH are the best at keeping me calm as I'm sure I will be freaking out a tiny bit. Funny thing is I never freaked out with Sam during my c section but since it was an emergency I never had time to get nervous since he was born within 20 minutes of them telling me they needed him out! :wacko:
> 
> Sorry, littlesteph...I read your question wrong. I don't really remember when I had a positive OPK usually around 14-20 days and if I had gotten one I never tested again usually since I was pretty sure I O'd. Where are you at in your cycle?


i'm cycle day 31 and about 11dpo


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I've been getting loads of BH, too (although they show up on monitors as actual contractions) and it's annoying because it makes me think I'm getting closer to delivery than I actually am.

Heather, that's nice that you'll have an actual date set for Ben's arrival (although I still think you should have gone with August 9th, since that's my birthday :haha:).

Also, pretty random, but I just realized that some of us (like Vanessa, Heather, Skadi, and I) have been posting on this thread for over a year now! :shock:


----------



## HAKing

Well Jordyn, I might have him on the 9th if I can't get the 8th so our little man might get to share a birthday with you! :winkwink:

I plan to work until the 2nd I think so a whole week off prior to him being here will be extra nice! 

That's pretty cool you girls have been having BH contractions already. I haven't had any yet that I've noticed. I got them with Sam around 35 weeks after going for long walks so I guess I still have a few weeks before they may show up! I really would be okay with this little man coming after 37 weeks though! :haha:


----------



## Skadi

I never had BH with Keira ... I might have if I got more than a week into third trimester I guess. We will see what happens this time around!

OMG i can't believe it's been over a year already. That's nuts!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My BH started at 20-something weeks with both pregnancies, but they've been much worse this time around. Today I've had a few that have been accompanied by lower Bach ache, but they've been so spread out that I don't think it really means much, but like you, Heather, I'll be totally fine with him coming anytime after 37 weeks, especially considering that he'll probably be measuring 39 weeks at that point.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies. I'm feeling a bit better. Haven't had to stay home from work anyway. Ozzy is better except for a bit of congestion and a cough; no more fever. Daniel has a cough though, so that's too bad. 

Sorry that your household is sick too, Logan. :( No fun! Hope you all feel better soon.

I've been having what I guess you could call BH. They're not uncomfortable, but I can feel my tummy tightening all on its own, which I never felt with Ozzy. So how do you ladies cope with the painful BH? Are there any tricks? I'm thinking I might have some coming in my future.

Glad everyone had a good Father's Day. :) And that's great news about the contracts, Vanessa. I hope they agree to let the actual move be delayed like you want.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better. As for the BH, I never had painful BH with Alia, until I was actually in labor, although at that point I guess you wouldn't call them BH anymore.

So you know how I mentioned earlier that I was having some sporadic contractions with lower back ache? Well, just as we were going to bed they started happening more frequently so I started timing them. At first they were coming about every 5 minutes, but now I'm getting some that are about 3 minutes apart. The problem is, after being diagnosed with an irritable uterus that likes to contract for no reason, how am I supposed to know when I'm actually in labor? For right now, I'm just going to wait it out and see if they get more painful, because the last thing I want to do is go to the hospital again for anything short of actual labor, since it cost over $500 last time I had to go. :shock:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my! Are they consistently 3 minutes apart? Or does the length vary? I hope Liam doesn't decide to come _too _early. 

And $500?! That's crazy. I have to say, I'm so grateful for the Canadian healthcare system!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, the contractions were coming every three minutes consistently after I made that post, and they kept on for another hour before finally starting to settle down, and at that point I was able to go to sleep. I even had the chills at one point, which is odd for me, since I'm usually so hot. So I was laying there thinking that I might seriously be going into labor. But turns out it was just Liam playing tricks on me again! :dohh: At least I didn't jump the gun and go to the hospital.

Things like what happened last night are what makes me keep thinking that he might make an early arrival.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. well both my kids have ear infections.. but luckily both are feeling better with their meds.. :) yay for that.. this momma is tired.. 

Drs tomorrow.. 15 weeks on Friday already


----------



## littlesteph

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=141656

think I may have the start of my bfp, if this is it and baby sticks, it's due date is my son's birthday :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Steph, that totally looks like a bfp to me! I'm going to go ahead and give you a tentative congratulations! :thumbup:

Logan, glad to hear that the medicine is helping at least. As for you, it's crazy to think that you're already almost 15 weeks! I keep thinking, "Ooo, she'll be finding out about the gender in no time!" But then I remember that you're staying team yellow. :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

Oooh Steph, congrats! Those are NOT evap lines! :D


----------



## Duejan2012

steph: id say that is a REAL BFP!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

Jordyn: I am very happy that those contractions stopped. Oh my $500 from the hospital thats just crazy. 

Rachel: i very happy to hear that you are feeling better!! Its NEVER any fun being sick.. GLad you didnt have to miss any work either! As for the BH the tightening you are feeling are them lol. I never had any with Natalia but had alot starting around 27 weeks with jonathan and they started this time around 20 weeks or so. THey are never painful for me. Just later in the game they can be breath taking from how tight your belly gets so idk about any painful ones though...

Heather: That is soo exiting acually having a date for you csection!!!! i hope you get the day you want!!!!

Vanessa: glad things are looking up with the move. I think that is a great idea that you are going to wait until after birth to move. I agree with heather. What is the difference between a flat and a house?

Logan: I cant believe you are 15 weeks already! Where has the time gone? Im sorry about both your kids having a ear infection. I having one hell of a time with jonathans ear infection let alone 2 kids with them... Try to rest when you can:hugs:

Jordyn you know whats funny. I was just thinking last night that this thread has been open for more then a year. I posted on it when it was first opened. And i was thinking i wonder how long all of us ladies would be posting on this thread lol. It is very crazy. I was going to ask you is Liam still breech or did he turn.

Well ladies i had my ultrasound today. And i dont even know where to start with the frustration. First off she is still breech. Second of all when the tech did all the measurments she always does them 3 times so she measures the head 3 times the belly three times and the femer 3 times. Also fluid around the baby. So to start off she did everything the 3 times like she normally does and saw that the baby was averaging 33 weeks in size. ( like im measuring with the fundal height) The amniotic fluid was 23( 18 is ideal 20 is starting to be high) She went back and tried to ajust all of her measurment to try to get them as close to my edd as possible. (after she asked if she was the one who did my other ultrasounds) we only have one tech in the office. So after i said yes you are the one who did my other ones she literally like tried to get the dates more acurate to what she desided in early scans. Finally she got the baby measuring 30 weeks After the 9th time of trying ( i saw her not measure completely from one side to the other.) She could not get the amniotic fluid to go down any. My average of that was 25. So high. So Now i dont know what to think. Why do i have alot of fluid? What does it mean to have the baby measuring so far ahead and should i mention about her changing measurments? She was also weighing 3lb 5 oz already. IDK i just dont know what to think. I am soo worried about maybe needing a csection because of her being breech and its starting to get late for turning. She told me that anyone that she sees around 30 weeks usually continues to have a breech baby. :nope: Then i asked if she could get some good pics but she couldnt with her being breech and she was still facing to the side. What would you ladies do?

Jonathan went to sleep last night at like 930 finally. He is refusing to take his antibiotics he keeps spitting it out. Then he woke up at 1 and didnt go back to sleep until 330. Then woke at 7.Crying almost the whole time. I know is ear is bothering him with his ear infection. So i called into work today because i couldnt send him to daycare like that. I really hope we all have a better sleep tonight.


----------



## Skadi

Most babies don't flip until 30-32 weeks so I wouldn't worry. In any case having a breech baby doesn't mean a c-section, its still possible to deliver safely.


----------



## littlesteph

tested with a boots own brand this morning defently a :bfp:
thank you ladies :happydance:

I was so worried it was take 2 years again, I can't believe it's happened on my first cycle of actively trying :D


----------



## Pielette

Congratulations Steph! That's fantastic that it only took you one go this time :flower:

Glad to hear you're feeling better Rachel!

Logan I'm amazed that you're 15 weeks, where is the time going?! In some ways it feels like its going slowly but I can't believe I'm nearly at my due date. Glad your babies are feeling a bit better thanks to the medicine. I always find it a nightmare to get medicine into Noah, it's like he knows when I get the bottle out of the cupboard :dohh:

Jordyn that's really weird and a little worrying :nope: You don't want to keep having these episodes and wondering if you need to go to the hospital. It kind of sounds like your body is gearing up for labour, I'd hope that he stays in longer. Take it easy, it might be that more activity sparks it off so resting when you can is a good idea :hugs:

Hmm Stacey, I wouldn't be worried that baby is breech at this point to be honest. I really don't think the tech should have said that most breech babies at this point remain breech, it's not true, plenty of them turn head down later on. Plus there are things you can try, for example that spinning babies website, acupuncture. And as skadi says you can deliver a breech baby vaginally. I know that if it were me and Milo was breech at delivery I would attempt to deliver vaginally. As for estimating weight, I really don't put much stock in it - I've heard so many times that docs have estimated weight and got it wildly wrong.

The fluid thing - I'm not sure on that one. Did the tech seem concerned?

Thanks ladies, we're relieved that everything is finally coming together, although of course it would be all at once! Just hoping that Milo isn't late. Oh the difference between a flat and a house - a flat is an apartment basically. At the moment I have to get Noah up the stairs to our flat every day, as well as shopping etc and its driving me nuts, I'm far too big for it these days!


----------



## littlesteph

Thank you,
I still can't believe it, i'm so excited :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Steph, I can't believe that your due date will be your son's birthday. How crazy will it be if they end up actually being born on the same day! It happened to my aunt. She had two kids 12 years apart, and both were born on Nov 1st. :flower:

Stacey, I think that's a little weird that your ultrasound tech was fudging the measurements to get them as close to your EDD as possible. Sounds odd. As for the fluid, I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I'm measuring big, but my fluid is actually a little low, only 10.4, when they want between 10-20. I don't think it should be too much of a problem that yours is a little high, except I think it can mean that your water might break a little early if it gets to be too much. (Don't quote me on that, though). I hope your little girl flips over, but like Vanessa said, there's still plenty of time. Some babies flip as late as 36 or 37 weeks. :thumbup:

Vanessa, I feel like my body may be gearing up for labor, and the feeling that he'll be a little early is getting stronger. Of course, he may just sit tight until the due date, too. Who knows? :shrug: But I did start dilating early last time, and I figure that if I dilate the same this time, too, then a bout of contractions are more likely to trigger actual labor, right?


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles said:


> Steph, I can't believe that your due date will be your son's birthday. How crazy will it be if they end up actually being born on the same day! It happened to my aunt. She had two kids 12 years apart, and both were born on Nov 1st. :flower:
> 
> Stacey, I think that's a little weird that your ultrasound tech was fudging the measurements to get them as close to your EDD as possible. Sounds odd. As for the fluid, I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I'm measuring big, but my fluid is actually a little low, only 10.4, when they want between 10-20. I don't think it should be too much of a problem that yours is a little high, except I think it can mean that your water might break a little early if it gets to be too much. (Don't quote me on that, though). I hope your little girl flips over, but like Vanessa said, there's still plenty of time. Some babies flip as late as 36 or 37 weeks. :thumbup:
> 
> Vanessa, I feel like my body may be gearing up for labor, and the feeling that he'll be a little early is getting stronger. Of course, he may just sit tight until the due date, too. Who knows? :shrug: But I did start dilating early last time, and I figure that if I dilate the same this time, too, then a bout of contractions are more likely to trigger actual labor, right?

That would be pretty cool, chances are it won't happen :( I don't think they will let me go full term due to only having james 4 months ago and it beening a C-section plus him having IUGR. It would be nice. and it defently brought me some luck having the due date the same day as James's birthday


----------



## Spiffynoodles

littlesteph said:


> That would be pretty cool, chances are it won't happen :( I don't think they will let me go full term due to only having james 4 months ago and it beening a C-section plus him having IUGR. It would be nice. and it defently brought me some luck having the due date the same day as James's birthday

Alia had IUGR, too, so this time around you'll probably have a growth scan in the third trimester to check on growth, like me. In my case, baby #2 definitely isn't IUGR, so you never know! :thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

Spiffynoodles said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> That would be pretty cool, chances are it won't happen :( I don't think they will let me go full term due to only having james 4 months ago and it beening a C-section plus him having IUGR. It would be nice. and it defently brought me some luck having the due date the same day as James's birthday
> 
> Alia had IUGR, too, so this time around you'll probably have a growth scan in the third trimester to check on growth, like me. In my case, baby #2 definitely isn't IUGR, so you never know! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I like the idea of an extra scan hehe. my HV told me yesterday that because I am a shortie i'll most likely always have small babies


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay, Steph! That's so excited! And how fun to have the due date on James' birthday! Congrats! And I understand being totally surprised by how quickly you got pregnant this time around. Took us just over a year to conceive the first time and only two tries each other pregnancy! I guess our bodies were just like, "Oh, we're doing this again? Okay, here we go!" :)

Stacey, I agree with everyone else; don't be too worried about baby being breech at this point. I had a friend just recently had a successful external version at 36-37 weeks and had a vaginal birth after that. So, you never know. And a bigger baby doesn't always mean a c-section, so I wouldn't fret about that either. And sorry Jonathan isn't taking the antibiotics. Poor little guy. Hope he feel better soon!

And Logan, I think I misspoke about your whole house being sick. I'm glad it's just your kids, but man that would be tiring. I really do hope they recover well and soon. :) And 15 weeks?! I agree; it feels like yesterday you were trying.

Speaking of ear infections... Guess whose inner ears are inflamed and who also has a sinus infection? Yep, it's me. Boooo. I did end up staying home yesterday from work, since Daniel was feeling extra crummy (and to be honest, I was too). We all went to our family doctor and he listened to all our chests and checked mine and Ozzy's ears. The good news is, Ozzy is just fine. :) But Daniel has a slight case of bronchitis and as mentioned, I have sinusitis and inflamed ears. Blech. So now I'm on antibiotics and also doing ear drops. 

What I'm wondering about the antibiotics is will they affect my GBS test that I'm taking in a week and a half? I'd hate to have GBS now, have the antibiotics take it away temporarily and then it recolonize before labour. From what little I've read, oral antibiotics don't necessarily kill "external" bacteria (which is where GBS lives). Anyway, I'll just have to mention it to my doctor and see what they say. Maybe they'll delay the test? I guess I'm just super curious how they'll proceed!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I would assume that if the antibiotics affect the GBS test, then they would delay giving it to you until the antibiotics were cleared out of your system. But like you said, if the antibiotics aren't supposed to clear out external bacteria, then you're probably fine. Did you have GBS with Ozzy?

I'm sorry to hear that you and your DH are sick! :( Seems like a lot of sickness going around. Remember when I said that I had that bad cough a few weeks ago? Well, it's not nearly as bad as it was, but it just won't go away! And the fact that I have to brace myself for every cough so that I don't pee myself is getting really old :growlmad: :dohh:

But on a more positive note, we got our double stroller the other day! We got the Baby Trend Sit n' Stand stroller with the back seat attachment, since Alia isn't quite old enough for the bench or standing. We got it used for $80, which is pretty good, considering that they're about $160 new. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







661401-1370372020-388322.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks everyone its a relief to hear that maybe i dont have to worry yet about lil miss staying breech. I dont really to much about her weight either but i worry about the measurements. It would make more sense if she was around 32 weeks or so because of how soon i got my bfp. According to them i would have gotton my very clear positive at like 5 days before they though i concieved. Witch is not possible. I was always measuring big and i dont know if i mentioned on this thread that at my 3d ultrasound the guy told me that she had very good ffeatures and looks like she may be alittle further then my edd. He doesnt measure there though because he doesnt want any issues with the original docs. BUt he is a tech in a bigger place. So also knows what he is talking about. And has been doing 3ds for 15 years. So knows what to look for and such. idk i will ask my doc and see what he says. Also i know too that having more than average amniotic fluid may lead to premature water breaking. My mom had this with my sister. Her water broke at 35 weeks with her. But who knows? The good news is that my placenta has moved up and is not covering my cervix anymore but the bad new is that the area that was covering my cerivix is not connected to my uterus if that makes sense. So doc may put me on lifting restrictions witch is not good for the type of work i do....

steph that is soo cool that james birthday is your edd. I agree with Jordyn you should be getting extra scans to make sure baby is growing on track. Are you planning on finding out the gender. Is there a certain gender your hopeing for?

Jordyn: That is scary trying to figure out if those are real contractions or just bh. I hope Liam desides to stay in until term at least! Maybe you are right its just your body getting prepared! I love the stoller. I am thinking about getting a double stroller but cant deside. It might be nice when lil miss gets bigger and i dont want to put her on my belling anymore but well see. Maybe jonathan will enjoy walking by that time. Im sorry that you are not getting over that caugh. I understand as well about the peeing haha everytime i sneeze or caugh or laugh to hard i have to focus to not pee alittle haha

Rachel: I have no idea if the antibiotics would affect the test or not. I would just let your doc know that you are on them and if they thought it would affect the results. Im sorry that you and your dh are feeling ill. At least ozzy is perfect!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that stroller looks perfect. And what a great deal! That sucks that your cough is hanging around for that long. I totally hear you about bracing yourself before each cough! I have to do the same thing!!!

Yes, I was GBS pos with Ozzy so had IV antibiotics during labour. I was annoyed by it at first, but once labour really set in I didn't even notice the IV, so I really won't mind if I'm pos this time too.

Stacey, it sounds like maybe they got the original u/s measurements wrong? That's good your cervix is nice and high now, and I hope you don't have to have any lifting restrictions either.

Well, we've got family dentist appointments booked for this afternoon. I'll be skipping the x-rays, obviously, and Ozzy will basically just sit in the chair and probably won't let them even look in his mouth. So, it should be a pretty short appointment! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, DH and I just had dentist appointments on Wednesday. DH got off scott-free, but I had a tiny cavity, and also need my wisdom teeth removed, so they'll take care of both after Liam gets here. We weren't sure when to start having Alia see the dentist, so maybe we'll do that at our next 6 month check up, when she's almost 2.


----------



## littlesteph

Duejan2012 said:


> steph that is soo cool that james birthday is your edd. I agree with Jordyn you should be getting extra scans to make sure baby is growing on track. Are you planning on finding out the gender. Is there a certain gender your hopeing for?

I am hoping I will do. I will be yea I am impatient and like knowing what I am having, I don't mind I have no preference it would be nice to have a little girl because i'd have one of each but on they other hand it would be nice to have another boy so James has a brother to play with


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well I was the one who got off scott-free at the dentist today! Danielle (our very nice hygienist) says I have very good oral hygiene. Go me! Never got that comment growing up, so I was pretty darn proud of myself. Ha! Daniel has several small cavities and a chipped tooth, so he'll be going back for a few more appointments as well. My insurance doesn't cover very much per year, though, so it could end up getting expensive. I told Daniel he needs to start flossing every day!

Ozzy's visit wasn't really worth it. He sat in the chair, the dentist came over and looked at his teeth, asked if I had any questions (I didn't really have any), they gave him a toothbrush, and that was that! I guess at this age, it's mostly about getting them used to it. :shrug: But they charged $30.60 just for that little "chair ride" as the receptionist called it. (We only paid $7.92 because of insurance, but still... That's $31.68 off of our co-pay for the year). Anyway, Ozzy was a champ and didn't get scared or anything. He even gave the dentist a high-five after. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I am sorry that you had a cavity at your dentist apointment. Wow i cant believe you still have your wisdom teeth. You know i find it soo funny when adults have there teeth still maybe because i got mine pulled when i was 16. lol But my dh still has his. He has one tooth that started to grow in years ago but the others havnt made there appearance yet lol. Our dentist told us to make an apointment for jonathan just to get them used to going to the dentist. So i think its a good idea to take Alia when you guys go again

Rachel: That is great that you got off scott free at your dentist apointment!!! Aww your poor oh. I hope he takes it ok. My dh is scared to death of the dentist. I think thats great that you took Ozzy! That way he gets used to it. Plus he got a new tooth brush lol. But your telling me 30 bucks down the drain. 

Did i tell you ladies that i went to the dentist for the first time in 7 years in april. I cant remember if i did or not. I had not one cavity or anything that needed to get fixed. I was very proud of myself. lol. Natalia has her surgery on july 18th to get her teeth fixed! Im so nervouse to watch her get put to sleep. My poor little girl. 

I will be cleaning the house today. My grandparents are in town and will come up in the morning.I havnt seen them in 4 years. So im kinda exited to see them! They travel all around going into mexico up to canada and alaska. Its soo cool. lol I hope when i retire i can travel as well!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's great that you didn't have any cavities! And that's also great that Ozzy did so well. Alia immediately bites if you try to put your fingers in her mouth, so hopefully she'll get past that by the time we take her to the dentist, because other wise the dentist is going to have a bit of trouble getting in there! :dohh:

Stacey, I'm glad you get to spend time with your grandparents. Mine live in Arizona, so I only see them occasionally, but my grandma is one of those "with-it" old people when it comes to technology, so she's on facebook and emails every now and then, so I still feel like I get to talk to her often. As for Natalia, you'll have to let us know how her surgery goes. Poor kid. :(

I am so sick of getting consistent contractions. I mean, they're not always painful like they were earlier this week, but it happens often. Like last night, they were coming every 7 minutes for almost three hours, and then stopped sometime after I went to bed. I have my 36 week appointment this Thursday, and if I'm not at least 2cm dilated, I'm going to be very unhappy, because that will mean that these contractions really serve no purpose other than to annoy me.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Jordyn, I sure hope you're dilated by now. I'll be 36 weeks by the time my next appointment rolls around, so I wonder if they'll check my cervix. I doubt I'm dilated, though. Jimmy still feels really high up compared to where Ozzy was at this point. Can you feel Liam putting pressure on you way down low?

And I was shocked Ozzy didn't bite the dentist! He bites us sometimes too (okay, most of the time) when we look in his mouth. I think it helped that he had been watching Daniel get his teeth looked at and cleaned just before he hopped in the chair and the dentist came over. I think he understood a bit more about what was going on that way.

Daniel's pretty okay with going to the dentist, which is good. I just recently heard on the radio about a study that found that kids are more likely to be scared to go to the dentist if their dad is. Mom apparently doesn't have as much influence on that, not sure why. And 16 seems early to get wisdom teeth out! Mine had to come out when I was around 20, but I only had one, so it wasn't that bad. I had them put me under, though. I was not going to mess around with just plain old local anesthetic! 

Stacey, I'm impressed you did so well at the dentist after 7 years! These cavities of Daniel's showed up after not going for just 2 years.

And I'm sure Natalia will do just fine with the surgery, but I completely understand your being nervous! And have fun cleaning the house and visiting with your grandparents! I agree, I'd love to just travel when I get to that point in life. :)


----------



## Pielette

Wow all these trips to the dentist, makes me feel bad that I haven't been in ages :blush: To be fair I need to find a new one because I don't like the one I have, the practice changed hands and I wasn't keen on the new dentist. But I am pretty good about flossing etc and I have never had to have fillings. I did have to have my wisdom teeth removed as well though. They had to do that in hospital under general anaesthetic because the roots curved underneath my other teeth :dohh: It was not the nicest experience but needs must.

Aw Stacey that's so lovely that you get to see your grandparents after so long! I do miss mine, my nanny passed away just over a year ago now and my grandad passed away about four years ago. Can't put a price on loving grandparents :flower: Really hope all goes well with Natalia's surgery!

Jordyn I hope these contractions you keep having are doing something :thumbup: We don't have cervix checks in the uk so I have no clue if anything is happening down there yet. But I think for myself personally its probably better if I don't know, ignorance is bliss and all that :haha: You did make me laugh about the coughing thing, every time I sneeze I have to brace myself to avoid a bit of pee too :blush: 

That's great that Ozzy did so well at the dentist Rachel! I keep wondering when we should start taking Noah. I don't want him building up a fear of it. I went every six months when I was a kid and was very relaxed about it, it doesn't bother me at all. So hoping I can get Noah feeling the same.

Well I'm full term today ladies! Can't quite believe it. I'm now happy for Milo to make his appearance, I had to be full term for them to allow me to have my home birth so it's all systems go. We started packing this weekend and went through all of the baby clothes we have, it's crazy how much we have. Just prepared a bag for Milo of babygros, blankets, sheets, a sling and nappies, and I cannot believe how small the clothes are! So weird that Noah used to fit into them.


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: That is cool that your grandma has facebook lol i asked mine today if thye text at all and they laughed at me lol. Jonathan also bites us anytime we put our fingers in his mouth but i dont think he will do the same when others do. the docs can look in his mouth with a problem lol. I really hope these contractions have done something to help start dialating as well!!! 

Rachel: Thats really good that your dh isnt scared of the dentist. That means he should have no problems getting his teeth fixed. I had to get my wisdom teeth pulled at 16 because that is when they grew in. THey started growing in when i was 15 and got pulled during my spring break when i was 16 after xrays showed them growing under my other teeth.

Vanessa: I really hope you get the home birth you want CONGRATS on full term!!! I cant believe you are full term already!

Ladies we have to make promises that when all of our babies are born we will still come back on this thread. with birth anouncments and pics!!! ok

Well it was soo nice to see my grandparents. They are doing great. I do really miss them. But its nice to see that they are soo happy. My kids are doing better too. Jonathans ears havnt seem to be bothering him so that makes everyones lifes better. I am trying to figure out when i want to go on materninty leave. I am already so tired i just wanna stay home. Epecially after work i feel like im the monster on this earth because im in such a bad mood for being soo tired. 

Also those you who really tried to breastfeed and failed what are you going to try to do different this time? I really really want to be successfull at breastfeeding this time and just am starting to think what can i do to help now lol you know. So i was curiouse on what you ladies are doing? Or any advice


----------



## Harley Quinn

Full term! That's awesome, Vanessa! That came so quickly! And that you're packing already. As long and drawn out as the house/flat sale was, that seems quick too. And I know what you mean about the tiny clothes and diapers. I keep wondering what it'll be like to have a tiny baby like that again, and I just can't seem to wrap my head around it yet!

Stacey, I definitely plan to come back to this thread. Especially since we'll most likely be NTNP for a while after Jimmy's born. :) And as for the breastfeeding, I'd be happy to offer any advice and support. Ozzy got the hang of it pretty quickly; the nurses made sure he started feeding within an hour of being born and I got a call from a public health nurse within a few days of going home and she asked a bunch of questions and offered a ton of advice. So, I'd be happy to help if you run into trouble again. The biggest advice I'd give up front is to make sure you try it within a few hours of baby being born. And if there's any sort of breastfeeding coach or lactation specialist available, take full advantage of it!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: I would really appreciate any advice. WHen i was bf natalia i just gave up after a week because well i was 18 and i think inmature at the moment and just wanted the easy way out. But with jonathan i really tried. I tried and tried. When he was born he was 7lbs8oz and when we left he was 7lbs 2 oz by his one week apointment he was 6 lbs 9 oz or something like that i cant remember exactly. By his two week apointment he was back up to 7 lbs. so FINALLY showed a weight gain. But the docs and nurses started freaking out because by two weeks he should have been back up to his birth weight not even realizing that he was finally gaining. They had me going to the doc everyday for hours at a time so they can watch me feed him. Weigh him and feed him again. They even had me come in on a sat when the place was closed. I was getting so frustrated that i had to take my newborn out everday in mid january when its freezing out so they can just do the same thing. My daughter was getting left at home with my mom instead of spending the time with me and her new brother. Finally i gave in and gave him some formula so that he showed some kind of weight gain that they were happy with. After that it was very difficult to go back and forth between the bottle and breast. I started exclusivley pumping for him. That lasted 8 weeks until i went back to work. 

This time i just want to tell the freaking nurses that if they have conserns with feeding and such they can come to my house. I am not going to go out of my house everyday for hours to be uncomfortable trying to feed. Does that make sense? idk i just really really wanna be successfull. Nothing would make me feel better than to know that i have provided the life and milk neccasarry for my baby and nothing artificial. So yes any advice or help would be great. How do you keep your milk supply up? Did you every pump? And when did your milk come in fully?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Makes perfect sense to not want to go out every day with a newborn like that! If you can get them to come to your or just do it over the phone, that sounds like a much better option.

And I didn't have any issues with supply, so I guess I was lucky that way. (I actually felt I had too much milk at times.) My milk came in around day 3, if I recall correctly. Until then, feeding were pretty short and frequent.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, congrats on hitting full-term! I can't wait to get there so that I can start trying to evict this little boy! I am soooo done with being pregnant now. I don't think it was this bad with Alia at the end (but maybe I just forgot). As for packing, DH and I still need to get our hospital bag together. We meant to last night, but we forgot again. :dohh:

Rachel, I *think* Liam is sitting low, but Alia never engaged until labor, so I don't have much experience with "dropped" babies. I do get pressure and occasional pains down below, though. I plan on asking my OB at my appointment this week, though, so I'll find out then. Also, that's an interesting study about kid's being afraid of the dentist if their dads are. Luckily for me, I'm the chicken and my DH has no problems with it. :winkwink:

Stacey, I also want to do better with breastfeeding this time. Last time I was able to feed Alia for 4 weeks before my supply started to drop and I had to start supplementing with formula, and by 8 weeks I was completely dry. I'm hoping that part of my supply issues were because she was so little and couldn't eat much in a single sitting, because otherwise, I don't know why it will be any better this time around. I'm going to try drinking more water this time around, though, because I don't think I was drinking enough last time.


----------



## Duejan2012

rachel, jordyn: I dont know if my supply went down because when i introduced the formula and when i started just pumping. When i first started pumping i was able to get like 3 oz at least out of each breast ( witch was great for one bottle at the time) so that was two bottles there. But then ssurely and slowy my supply just started going down. And by the time i was done i was only able to get out 2 oz period. I tried eating outmeal and drinking this tea called mothers milk that is supposed to help you with your milk supply.. I just pray and pray that i can be successfull this time. And yes i will not be taking my child out everday again this time. If they are conserned then they can come to my house. I have already told the pediatriction this and the darn nurses. I even told my dh i might stay another day in the hospital just so i can have that extra time with one on one with my lil miss and try to establish latch and stuff alittle more before i go home.

oh jordyn wanted to add that i hear your second plus babies engage earlier then your first for sure. Jonathan engaged around 32 weeks. So im sure Liam is engaged too. xx

I wonder where heather has been?


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, I'm delighted to be 37 weeks! Jordyn I'm also kind of trying to evict Milo, in a nice gentle way of course. So doing the raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil, plus going to do acupuncture from next week. None of it will work unless he is ready which is fine, but I reckon a helping hand wouldn't go amiss! If he's a bit early it means his arrival won't impact so much on the house move so that would be great. Of course it probably means he'll be two weeks late :dohh:

Stacey I also didn't do so well with breastfeeding last time and I really want to make a go of it this time. I found it very stressful but I think that was in part due to everything going on with my parents and I couldn't cope with it all, so breastfeeding was the thing to give. I also think I was naive and didn't realise the things I could have done to improve the situation. For instance I got so engorged that Noah couldn't latch at all, but I didn't know that was the problem, I just thought we were failing :nope: Now I know I could have expressed a little to ease the pressure or tried a nipple shield. And I found it quite painful - again I could have used nipple shields to give my nipples a chance to recover.

This time I feel a lot wiser and I don't have the added stress in my life so I'm hopeful. If it doesn't work again I won't beat myself up like I did last time because Noah has thrived so I know it's not the end of the world. But I would very much like to have the proper breastfeeding experience :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy term Pie.. :)

Been busy momma here.. my kids are finally getting better as am I.. been busy getting ready for vacation this weekend too.. 

I plan to try bfing as well.. im nervous about it cuz I haven't done it with either of my other 2.. but time will tell.. no big deal either way..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it's good to know that none of us are alone with the whole breastfeeding thing, and that we can all be here to support each other in a no-pressure environment. Vanessa, I also found it extremely painful, so much that I would cry every time Alia latched on, and my nipples always seemed to be cracked and on verge of bleeding. Maybe I ought to try a nipple shield this time, too.

Logan I'm glad to hear that you and your kids are starting to feel better, and Stacey, I'm glad that Jonathon is getting better, too. It's so hard having sick babies.

Vanessa, I hope Milo cooperates and makes an early appearance for you, especially if it will help with the moving situation. :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

I've been a bit MIA the past few days! DH was out of town on business Thursday till yesterday so I was playing single mommy for a few days and that kept me super busy! :wacko: as well as work being super busy now and training my replacement while I'm on maternity leave I've been a crazy person. 

All this dentist talk has me curious if I should take Sam sooner rather than later. I was kinda waiting till he turned 2 to take him though since right now I don't think they will really do much of anything. I'll have to ask the pediatrician what they think, maybe. 

Congrats on being full-term, Vanessa :thumbup: hopefully Milo will make his appearance sooner rather than later. :flower:

Jordyn, I can't wait to hear if you've made any progress with Liam thus far! I don't think they will check me this time since I'm gonna just get a c section at 39 weeks but I think if I ask they might. :shrug:

Logan, where are you going on vacation? I'm glad to hear you and your kiddos are feeling better :flower:

Rachel, glad to hear the dentist appointment went well and that Ozzy was a brave boy! 

Stacey, I too plan to try harder to breast feed this time around. With Sam he never had a good latch and between him and I getting frustrated I gave up and just pumped till he was 4 months old to have enough stored up for him till he was 8 months. I know this time I won't have the time or energy to pump for Ben so I wanna try my hardest to feed him from me and pump here and there. I also plan to ask the lactation nurse for more help this time too. 

I also plan to return to this thread after Ben is born as we will most likely try for #3 before he is 1. 

As for me, I had a doctors appointment this morning and everything seems to be going well. I scheduled my c section for August 8th. Hopefully he hangs tight till then since DH will be traveling again end of July! I haven't gained any weight according to their scale but she didn't mention it as a problem so I guess it's okay. I didn't even think to ask as I was more concerned with her calming my fears of a repeat c section. She told me to stop googling :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan: I am soo glad to hear that you and your kids are feeling better! Where are you going on vacation. I hope you have a great time.

Vanessa: I like your point about if you dont master bf this time then you wont stress to much about it. As you are right Noah has thrived just fine. As have Natalia and JOnathan so i guess i shouldnt beat myself up about it either. I really hope that Milo doesnt deside to wait to long before making his presence!!

Jordyn: You know i never even heard of nipple shields until a few months ago. Do we even have them here in the states? If so i should invest in some. I remember last time too i would cry everytime jonathan would latch onto my right breast. My nipple was soo cracked and bleeding and swollen omg i just cry thinking about the pain lol. It is very nice that on this thread we can feel relaxed to talk about bf and not get alot of crap for not ddoing it. I was soo tired of hearing that if you would have just tried harder and if you would have just done this bla bla bla.... 

Heather: WOw how was it being a single mom for alittle while without inlaws? lol Wow i cant believe that you are training your replacement. That really means you will be leaving shortly. Did you deside when you are acually going to start maternity leave. Oh and did you ever ask about the paid part of it? 

I wouldnt worrie about not gaining any weight. I heard that last few weeks there are alot of people who dont gain any weight and sometimes even lose weight.

Aug 8th that is great that you have your csection planned. That is even more exiting!!! 

I think taking Sam to the dentist at 2 is fine. My niece went when she was three and checked out perfect. Wasnt even scared lol. I think what happend to natalia is just luck. Its not to commen. Her teeth are just wicked close together. I mean who is honestly going to think to floss a 3 year olds mouth you know? 

Today we went into the valley and went shopping. I think i might have found my lil miss's coming home outfit. I will post a pic of it when i take one but it says little sister on it and comes with a onsie and like leggens its very cute. I also bought new pans today!!! i felt like a kid on christmas trying to deside which ones i wanted to by. They are soo new and clean i dont wanna cook in them haha. Well back to work tomorrow for the next three days. I really hope it goes by fast.. I tel you something waking up at 5 am on those days and not going to bed until 11pm really gets to you lol.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... were going to the Wisconsin dells.. waterparks.. should be fun for the kids.. :) and us nice little break for 3 nights.. 

I cant believe how far you all are now.. cant believe im almost 16 weeks at that.. lol 

Super excited though.. one month and I will be half way.. :)

As for bfing.. I plan to at least try.. last baby last time I have to try.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan: That sounds like soo much fun!! I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I hope you and your family have a great time on your vacation! :thumbup: And you're right, only one more month until you're half way! It's going so fast! I just wish the last part of my pregnancy would go a little faster. :dohh:

Stacey, I can't wait to see your little girl's going home outfit! Have you guys narrowed down a few names that you like, yet? As for nipple shields, we do have them here in the US. I know you can find them in the baby care isle (like where the breast pumps are at) at stores like Target and Wal-Mart. A good friend of mine had to use one with her baby, but eventually transitioned him to feeding without one. Also, I had a friend tell me that she had a lactation consultant give her some gel to put on her nipples at night to heal them, and my friend said that it worked miracles. It's called Vigilon, and she said I might be able to find it at a hospital supply store, although I haven't looked for it yet. I might try looking online.

I love Alia to death, but today she woke up extra early, and then gagged herself and threw up the breakfast I painstakingly got her to eat. Not a good morning. :(


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I talked to my doctor yesterday about maternity leave and she said as long as you pay into disability on your checks every month you are entitled to maternity leave. But everything is filed online so I have to kinda figure that part out still. So if you get paid and they take out taxes/disability, etc every week/month you should be able to get maternity leave. 

As for being a single mommy for a few days...that was hard to say the least. Not impossible but what made it really difficult was that I had to wake up earlier than usual to get ready and then get Sam up and ready and drop him off at daycare and then pick him up too! :wacko: I don't work weekends so Saturday and Sunday was a breeze but to work and take care of him and myself 100% is hard! I joked with DH that even if I hated him I probably wouldn't divorce him for the pure fact that I would have to do it all alone! :haha: 

I am gonna try to work until the very end...probably until August 2nd, maybe even the 6th if I can. Though lately my back has really been killing me so I plan to play it by ear. I have to work at least 2 more weeks before I would get paid before taking off though. 

That's great that you found the going home outfit...I can't wait to see it! I was going through all of the boys things last night and my head is spinning thinking about where I'm gonna put it all! I really need to get organized seeing as how he will be here in 6 weeks! :wacko:

Logan, I hope you have a good vacation! :thumbup: I've heard of the Wisconsin Dells...it looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, sorry that Alia woke up early and is having a rough time this morning. Hopefully she has a better afternoon for you :hugs: 

Sam had a bit of a rough night last night; waking up crying at 12:40 for no good reason! I usually let him cry himself back to sleep but after 20 minutes I know DH was getting frustrated since he couldn't fall back to sleep so I went him to calm him...I think he just wanted cuddles :cloud9: but all the while I wondered...how am I gonna handle two in the middle of the night like this! :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I felt the same way this morning. I was thinking, "Oh man, if an early wake up throws me off this much, how am I going to handle the sleepless nights of a newborn again?" And Alia was up crying around midnight, too, the other night and I had to go in and comfort her. Except, when I put her back in the crib she flipped out and screamed so much worse than she had been before I picked her up. But unlike your DH, mine just slept through it all. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

I can't remember what you had decided to do with Liam when he comes home...will he sleep in your guys room for a bit before putting him with Alia?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, he'll be in our room for a while. And then we might put him in the crib that the in-laws have in their laundry room, and just use to monitor, but that will only work until it gets cold, because there's no heating vent in that room. Probably at that point, we'll try putting them together, and hopefully Liam will be sleeping for longer chunks by then. *Fingers crossed he's a better sleeper than Alia was*


----------



## HAKing

That's a good plan! :thumbup: We are swapping rooms with Sam in the next few weeks since ours is bigger and that way Ben and Sam can share a room without being cramped but I already told DH if Ben is waking Sam up every night and Sam can't adjust to having him in there crying we are having him in our room for a few months. I really hope that Sam learns to sleep through it otherwise I feel like I'm gonna be cuddling with 2 babies in the middle of the night and going back to work after 8 weeks is gonna be hard with hardly any sleep!

I hope that Liam is a better sleeper for you, Jordyn! Sam has always been pretty good I'm praying that Ben follows suit!


----------



## lilrojo

https://www.kalahariresorts.com/wi/

This is where were staying.. if anyone is interested :)


----------



## Pielette

Logan I have to admit to being quite jealous! I love waterparks, I can't wait until the boys (and any future siblings :flower:) are old enough to appreciate things like that. Our best friends are away on holiday from Thursday to Portugal and I'm sooooo envious! Last time we had a summer holiday was our honeymoon and that was over two years ago, and it was a disaster!

Heather that sounds manic having to do all of that on your own! I do think single parents are amazing, as much as I am a sahm on my own during the weekdays it's lovely to have that opportunity for a break at the weekend. Even if its just ten minutes to sit down. Sorry to hear Sam had a bad night. I find it really difficult in that kind of situation - Noah sleeps through 99% of the time but if he wakes up and does get upset for some reason we can't go and cuddle him :nope: It just winds him up further so we have to leave him but it is so upsetting to listen to.

Sorry to hear your back has been bothering you. Mine isn't great at the moment either, plus my skin is so so sore across the top of my bump. I feel like I've got internal bruising because Milo is quite frankly a little lunatic in there! 

Jordyn that's so frustrating when they do that! And it makes it so much worse when you've had a stupidly early wake up call. Really hope Liam is a better sleeper for you :thumbup: It's funny because I have a very good sleeper in Noah, which of course makes me suspect that I'm in for a horror with Milo :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, that resort looks amazing! I can't wait until DH and I can go on a trip when I can actually participate in the fun activities (since we recently went to a theme park where I couldn't ride the rides, and then went boating, where I couldn't do any water sports or even be on the boat!). I hope you and your family have a blast!

Vanessa, I hope you get lucky again and get another great sleeper. I wouldn't wish sleep like Alia's on anyone! :haha: Also, I have to ask out of sheer overwhelming curiosity: why was your honeymoon a disaster?


----------



## Pielette

Oh did I never tell you ladies about our honeymoon?

We went to Antigua for two weeks, one week in both DH and I got food poisoning. DH collapsed in the middle of the night and hit his face on the tiled floor, he didn't lose consciousness but it was very scary and I couldn't get hold of anyone in the resort despite the fact that they were supposed to have 24/7 support and care.

They wouldn't admit that they had poisoned us and got nasty when we complained about the lack of medical care. Kind of bullied us so we left early.

And then we launched a legal battle and got £8000 in compensation. Took us two years to get it!


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, I second Jordyn...why such a bad honeymoon? 

I can relate also on not being able to pick up Sam if he cries because it almost creates a bigger problem. It breaks my heart to hear him but I know deep down its for the best. I usually find myself just sitting on the floor outside his bedroom door waiting for him to calm down and telling myself it's better to not go in but last night he wouldn't stop so unfortunately I had to go in.


----------



## HAKing

That sounds like an awful honeymoon. :nope: I can't believe you guys got food poisoning and had to leave early...how NOT romantic!!!

We didn't have a honeymoon...sadly DH couldn't find a job and we used our wedding money on bills and moving. And then seeing as how I got pregnant 2 weeks after we got married I was miserable for a while to do a thing. 

I'm planning something for our anniversary next year though that DH doesn't know about since we always say we will do something and don't for one reason or another.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow! That's quite a honeymoon! :shock: But hey, at least you got a nice little compensation for your troubles! :winkwink:

Our honeymoon was a cruise down the coast of Mexico, and it was great. However, we did have a funny Wedding night. DH and I were both virgins, and I guess we were pretty oblivious, because half way through the night, we realized that the curtains to our hotel room were wide open. Now, this wouldn't have been a big deal, except our room faced in to a courtyard and all the other rooms across the way could see in. :dohh::blush: DH still likes to joke that we're probably on YouTube somewhere, with a video called, "Awkward wedding night sex". :rofl:


----------



## Pielette

It was indeed quite a honeymoon! You couldn't make it up! Still, we had an amazing wedding so I don't look back feeling cheated or anything. It is what it is. Plus we only got the compensation a couple of months ago so it's going towards the move which is really helpful :flower:

Jordyn that story cracked me up :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

So much to catch up on and I've got to go eat lunch! Ack!

Logan, have fun on your vacation! I'm with Vanessa, I love waterparks! Enjoy!

Vanessa, that sounds like a terrible trip! Well, any trip where you get food poisoning must be terrible, but to happen on your honeymoon... oh my. Glad you got compensated for it!

Jordyn, that is hilarious about your wedding night! We were both virgins too, but DH is a bit of a prude, so our blinds were quite shut. ;) 

Stacey, I want to see your little lady's coming home outfit! Did I ever show you guys the one I got for Jimmy? I posted it in my journal recently, so you can just follow the link in my signature if I didn't post it here. :)

As for the BFing, yes, I'm glad there will be lots of no-pressure support here! It's seriously one of the hardest things I've ever done in my entire life. I know what you all mean about the cracked, bleeding nipples. Eeek. I found straight lanolin cream to be such a relief. I use Lansinoh brand, but I know there are other 100% lanolin ones out there.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that outfit is so cute that you're bringing Jimmy home in! :flower: It is gonna be super hot here so I have to be strategic about what I pick for Ben though I think I have an idea. I'll have to post soon! 

PS. I don't know if any of you shop at gap but they have a TON of cute things right now for summer! I might have to buy a few things for Ben as it is so hard to find cute boy clothes and they have tons right now!

Jordyn, that story is hilarious!!! :rofl:

Vanessa, that is great that you got compensated for the food poisoning and what perfect timing to get the money! :thumbup:

So, after all the mean comments about how huge I look today I got a compliment that I look small and all baby for being so close to the end. That really was an ego booster! :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Heather! I loved it so much, I went back and got the matching blanket. I couldn't resist!

And so nice to get a compliment like that! Ego boost for sure! And you do look great. :)

I was going to say this earlier and forgot. Regarding second babies and when they drop; what little reading I've done has all said subsequent babies drop later than first babies. Maybe "engaging" and "dropping" are two different things? :shrug: I'm so confused! All I know is that Jimmy still feels higher than Ozzy was at this point.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I agree, that's an adorable coming home outfit! I still have to pick one for Liam, although now I don't know what size to bring. With Alia, I brought newborn clothes, and they were so huge that my MIL had to go buy a few preemie outfits for her, and even those were big! But Liam should be a good size, so hopefully a newborn outfit will work this time. :flower:

Also, Rachel, I'd heard the same thing, that second or subsequent babies drop or engage closer to birth than first time babies. Of course since Alia didn't really drop/engage until labor, I guess it will be a shock if my OB tells me tomorrow that Liam is engaged.

Heather, I'm glad you had someone give you a compliment instead of all the rude remarks you've been getting. I agree with Rachel, you look great! :)

As for me, I have a prenatal massage tonight (the coupon DH got was for two 60 minute massages, so this is my second one). I'm pretty excited, especially since my back has been hurting by the end of the day lately. Hopefully DH will be home earlier than last time, though, so I don't have to stress about getting there on time. :dohh:


----------



## lalila0007

Hello ladies - I'm not sure when the last time I checked in was. I try to come in at least once a week and read but I haven't been much on posting. I went to my doc a couple weeks ago for my annual exam and it seems that my PCOS is causing us troubles again (which explains why we haven't just "caught" the eggy - hard to do when there IS NO EGGY!). I am starting back on metformin this month to battle my rising insulin levels and I am also going to try a new medical food AKA supplement that was made for PCOS by PCOS sufferers. I've read fantastic reviews and although its a little pricey ($68 a month) its well worth it if it really does all the things they say. 

After a few months on the medications, we will probably start trying for real with Clomid. So....that's where I am on my TTC#2 journey. 

It looks like you're all doing well and so many of you almost ready for baby! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lalila, it's good to hear from you! I'm sorry that your PCOS is giving you problems again. I truly don't envy you women who have to suffer with that. It sounds awful. :( I hope that the Metformin and the new supplement you're trying do the trick before you even have to think about starting Clomid.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thanks ladies I can't do too much either but the swimming will be nice :) on my iPad so will catch up better on the computer as I can type faster


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I hope you have a great time. :thumbup: Swimming sounds pretty nice right about now. Its supposed to hit 100 degrees tomorrow. Yuck!

Well, ladies, I just got back from my 36 week appointment. I am 2 and 1/2 cm dilated, 75% effaced, and Liam is at a -2 station (-5 being "free floating" and 0 being engaged). So despite what we heard, Rachel, my second baby is engaging earlier than my first. I hope it means a quicker delivery, since I had to wait around at 10 cm dilated for Alia to finish engaging. :dohh: So with Alia, at my 36 week appointment, I was 2cm dilated and 60% effaced, so I'm pleased with today's results. :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

That's awesome news, Jordyn! :thumbup: Hopefully Liam won't keep you waiting around too long. Only one week and a day till you're full term too!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that's great! You know, it just goes to show how we can read and read and read about all this baby and pregnancy stuff but that knowledge only goes so far; seems it can always end up being wrong! In this case, I'm happy to be wrong. I'm glad that Liam is getting ready to make his appearance!


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan: I agree i am very jelouse of your vacation spot lol. Its looks like soo much fun. I hope you are having a GREAT time!!!

Rachel: AWWW that outfit is soo cute!! i absolutly love it. I love how you went to get the blanket too lol I also read that second babies. But im not sure exactly with my two they engaged so i know they were borth -2 station i think at 36 weeks so who knows lol:shrug:

vanessa: Wow im sorry your honey moon was kinda ruined by the food poisening. Like the others have said At least you finally got alittle compensation for it!!

Heather: Aww that is great someone acually made you feel good! If only there were more people like that! I agree with the others you look great!

Lalila: Great to hear from you! Im sorry about your pcos. Seems like they are on top of things so hopefully it wont be to much longer before seeing a bfp xx

Jordyn:That story of your honey moon was halarious omg :haha: I think that is very funny and cute at the same time!! I am soo happy to see that things are starting already for you!!! Maybe not to long before we will be seeing Liam!! Im like you i really hope this baby doesnt go longer than jonathan did. When did you start drinking the rlt? 

Well ladies as for me im doing ok. I am finding myself getting really emotional latley. Crying for really no reason. But its ok i guess. I hope i get to feeling better.I talked to my doctor and we are keeping my due date the same. He said maybe the baby is just big. And maybe she is alittle farther then we thought but she will come when shes ready early or not. About the fluid he said also we will keep an eye on it. He said that he may do the evc thing to turn the baby if she is still breech at 36 weeks but i had to think about it because with my placenta being anterior then it could damage the placenta leading to a emergency csection So theres alot of time to thing abouti t and for her to turn so im not worried anymore. We still havnt thought of a name for her. Dh wont just say yes to Jaslynn Marie. So idk lol

Well i took a pic of a couple outfits and depending on the weather is the one i will bring her home in. Also a couple pics of my 30 week bumpxx

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/003_zps5cae66d6.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/003_zps5cae66d6.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/001_zpsd6a015bc.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/001_zpsd6a015bc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/004_zps19f6a12e.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/004_zps19f6a12e.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/005_zpsebe12453.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/005_zpsebe12453.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, congrats on hitting the big 30 weeks! You look great! I love that shirt by the way. It's very flattering on you! Your coming home outfits are both cute. Hard to say which one I'd pick! I still need to figure out what outfit we'll be bring Liam home in. 

I'm actually not drinking RLT (though if I end up pushing for a long time, I'll definitely be doing it next time!). I am taking EPO, though. I'm just doing 1000mg orally. Now that I'm 36 weeks, I could start inserting them vaginally, but I haven't decided whether I want to bother with that or not.

Sorry to hear that you're feeling so emotional. I understand that all too well. ;) As for me, I'm just getting more and more tired. :sleep:

Also, Logan, I just wanted to say that I met a lady today with a daughter named Logan, and it made me think of you. I had never heard of that name for a girl before, but now I know two! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I love your bump! And those outfits are super cute!!! Makes me really want a little girl someday!


----------



## Skadi

I can't believe how fast everyone's pregnancies seem to be going. So excited, I can't wait to see more babies arrive! :D


----------



## Duejan2012

jordyn: That is why i chose both outfits lol. Sept or end of aug i hope are wierd months witch mean it could by like kinda rainy and chily or it can still be scortching outside so it all depends on the weather! Thank you i am happy to finally reach 30 weeks lol. I just bought this shirt. I bought it a large since im normally a medium or small. But this one fits GREAT over my bump. I dont own any maternity shirts or pants lol. 

Rachel: Thank you very much. Having little girls are great but soo are having little boys. For me i feel like girls are easier but i think that has to do with girls are not as attached to their mommy. At least natalia. SHe is deff a daddys girl. But with jonathan all he wants is mommy mommmy mommy. Today he has refused to take a nap it is now 510 pm because i think he thinks if he goes to sleep he will wake up to me gone. haha. But like i said i kinda wanted another boy but its ok. DH wants to try for one more! So well see if we will try specifically for a boy this time lol

Skadi: I cant believe that you are already 15 weeks. Just 5 more weeks and you get to know the gender!!! I guess i should say are you going to find out the gender lol

Well ladies so my dh is the sweetest guy today. He came home from work and suprised me with a window air conditioner!!!! I have been sweating like crazy because its been almost 90 in the house. I havnt been sleeping at night so this could have been part of my emotional problem. But it was very sweeet of him. Now i just cant wait to sleep so finally i can get a good nights sleep!!!! lol.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, what a perfect bump! You're all baby! :thumbup: I love both the outfits you have for your little miss. Little girl clothes are so cute! Are you gonna put all those cute headband bows in her hair? If I ever have a girl she will have one on daily :haha: If you guys try once more for a boy, will you wait for a bigger age gap? Or do another close one? 

Logan, I hope you have a great vacation and get lots of rest/relaxation as well as have fun with your family. :flower:

Skadi, I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going! :wacko: I hope you're feeling better lately. 

As for me, Sam came down with a fever yesterday afternoon at daycare and still had one this morning when he woke up so I just took him to work with me for a few hours while DH went into work and then he came to pick him up around 9am. He seems to be feeling better now thankfully and back to normal so I think it was just a 24 hour thing. 

We have it really hot here so just trying to stay cool. Probably to swimming this weekend!


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Thank you it is great to hear that about my bump. You would never guess i weigh the same right now as i did when jonathan was born.... Weird. But i am having alot of swelling this time around. I will of corse have bows for her hair lol. I already have them. Natalia always had headbands until she was like 2 or so then she started to really hate them.

a few pics of my natalia lol

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/129_zpsa1eddcae.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/129_zpsa1eddcae.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/006_zps2389f9e9.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/006_zps2389f9e9.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Im sorry to hear that sam had a fever but i am very happy that he seems to be doing better!! Swimming sounds amazing right now lol. Boy do i miss my parents house where i would go swimming all the time lol


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, Natalia is such a doll! :flower: I really hope one day we will get a little girl of our own one day. 

How much have you gained so far? You said you didn't gain much with Jonathan, if I remember right? I'm sorry you're swelling, I never did with Sam and haven't this time either yet and kinda doubt I will. Or so I hope :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

i have gained 18 lbs soo far. I gained 22 with jonathan but started out a bit heavier this time. I weighed 166 when i gave birth to jonathan and now i am like 165 as of this morning. I had no swelling with jonathan but had alot with natalia as well... Its awful and in this heat doesnt help at all lol

Thank you i miss her being soo little lol. I will send girl dust your way when you start ttc again if you send boy dust my way lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, that's great that you're only 165! At least to me. I currently weigh 187. :shock: :blush: I feel huge! I've also had some swelling, mostly in my hands and feet, I think.

Natalia is gorgeous! I also loved putting bows on Alia, but she started taking them off when she was about 10 months old, which was a bummer. I'll attach a few pictures of her in her bows. :flower:

Heather, I'm sorry to hear that Sam wasn't feeling good, but I'm glad that he seems to be getting over it fast.

Skadi, I agree with the others, your pregnancy seems to be flying by! Quicker than mine, anyhow. :winkwink: How is your MS?

As for me, I'm doing good. Just twiddling my thumbs, wondering how much longer I'll have until this little boy makes his appearance. I found a bit of mucous plug when I went to the bathroom today (sorry for the TMI), and it just reminds me how close I'm getting! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







alia announcmentcroppedsmall.jpg
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 0









182small.jpg
File size: 126.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0611small.jpg
File size: 139.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, 18lbs isn't bad thus far. I'm up 18 also as of this morning. I really haven't had much of an appetite lately though with the heat so I think that has a little bit to do with it. I'm so ready to meet this little guy. The heat is unbearable! :wacko: we are supposed to be almost 110 the next 4 days! :nope: 

Jordyn, I love the pictures of Alia in her bows! :cloud9: really makes me wants girl! 

We played in the in the water this morning outside and now just going to run a few errands before Sam naps! Then to go swimming. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Duejan2012

aww Jordyn i love those pics of Alia! SHe looks soo preciouse lol. All of these pics and talk about bows is making me exited for my little miss to get here. Gosh i wish my husband can deside on a name! lol As for the weight. Dont worrie it will come off. I was that weight at like 30 weeks pregnant with natalia so you are doing great! The last pic i saw of you, you are all baby so i blame some weight on the swelling. I too have it in my feet and hands. My feet are awful you should see them when i get home from work. I can barley get my tennies off let alone my socks lol 

Heather: 18lbs is great. Remember when you first got pregnant you where worried because you gained alittle more with sam. And i told you dont worry it wont happen again!! You sound like you are right on track and again with your pic you look like all baby and i very nice bump!! Wow that is hot!! It is raining here now so it feels soo good and all the windows are open trying to cool the house down! ( its saterday so of corse im cleaning house today lol)

Well last night the house stayed at 73 with the air conditioner and guess what i was still sweating like a dog. My dh got up at 3am or so to turn it off because he and my kiddos where cold and i told him feel my face i litterally had sweat coming off my face and head. So again not a great nights sleep for me. Jonathan skipped his nap all day yesterday i tried like 5 time to put him to sleep but he just wouldnt. But after the shower and story he was out like a light at 7 pm. Slept until 9 am. My poor baby i hate seeing him so tired. 

I dont know about you ladies but its like its been a few days since vanessa has been on it makes me wonder lol. But watch she will get on today and say all is well haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm with you on the heat. It was 104 yesterday and 103 today (so not quite as hot, but pretty darn close). I've been trying to stay indoors as much as possible, though. I, too, am feeling soooooo ready to be done and meet this baby who has been karate-kicking me in the ribs for the past month. :haha:

Stacey, don't worry, you're not an anomaly. We're in the basement, with air conditioning, so it stays in the 60's all night long, and I _still_ have to sleep with only a sheet on me and a fan blowing on my face, or I get too hot.

As for Vanessa, I hope she's been MIA because Milo decided to be a good boy and show up early. ;)


----------



## Duejan2012

Thats what i was hoping for vanessa!! Hope we will hear some good new. Jordyn when do you go for another apointment? Im just curiouse to see how this epo is working for you lol I will start taking it at 34 weeks.


----------



## HAKing

I too hope that Vanessa has been MIA because Milo decided to make his appearance :winkwink: 

Stacey and Jordyn, I'm with both of you on trying to sleep while it is so hot! It does cool off here at night but not much when days are over 100! :nope: we sleep with the fan blowing on us, thankfully DH likes it cold too so I'm not freezing him out! :haha: also, we don't have central a/c so that doesn't help any! 

Well, we took Sam swimming this afternoon and it was so nice to cool off. The water felt amazing on relaxing on my back too! Sam loved splashing in the water, we will probably go again tomorrow just to try and stay cool! DH was talking about how we need a house with a pool...I couldn't agree more! :winkwink: 

I'm sorta jealous of you girls taking EPO to get labor started...I just gotta wait till my c section, though I guess it couldn't hurt to hurry Ben along a bit! :blush: :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

what do you ladies think of the name jasmine instead of jaslynn?

Heather: SOunds like you had a great day im soo jelouse. My parents have a house with a pool in texas and i tell you what it was soo nice haha. When we deside to buy a house a pool is a must. Im glad sam had a good time too. How many weeks you will be for you section?


----------



## HAKing

I'll be 39 weeks for my c section. Unless of course, he comes early! Which at this point I would be totally okay if he came anytime after 37 weeks.


----------



## Duejan2012

I would try epo if i didnt read you shouldnt take it if expection a csection as it can thin your blood out. Did you hear this too?


----------



## HAKing

Honestly, I never did any research on EPO. I never took it with Sam. Only RLT. I dunno, most likely I won't try anything and just wait it out.


----------



## Pielette

Oh ladies, if only I had been off for a few days for a good reason :haha: Nope, Milo is still beating me up from the inside! I truly feel like a giant, sweaty, unglamorous whale :wacko: My bump is so big it looks like I've stuffed a giant beach ball up my top. 

No we've just been doing a lot of packing and organising the past few days. Although we have yet another delay in the move thanks to some bad wording on the lease (our flat is leasehold, meaning its managed by a company) and that has to be sorted out before we can exchange. So sick of it, every week there's a different problem and I've got estate agents hounding me for news every five minutes. I just want to scream at them, I'm 9 months pregnant, I can't fix anything, I'm doing my best, leave me alone!

The heat here is driving me nuts, let alone what it must be like for you ladies! England isn't exactly great for hot weather :haha: But still, it's been very warm here by our standards. Means I have to have the windows open at night or I feel like I'm sleeping in a sauna, but then the birds wake me up in the early hours and I can't get back to sleep again :growlmad: All while the men of the house snooze the night away! 

Stacey I like the name Jasmine :flower: It was one I liked a lot when I was younger. I think if I'm honest I slightly prefer Jaslynn but if DH is going to be awkward :haha: Your pics of Natalia... Oh my gosh she's gorgeous! 

Heather 18lb is great, I second that :thumbup: Think I've gained about 30 :blush: Oh well, fat lot I can do about it now! Still, I got it all off last time and it was about the same level of weight gain, so hopefully I can do it again reasonably quickly.

How are you feeling skadi?

Aw Jordyn your pics of Alia are precious! 

I have developed yet another fun side effect of pregnancy - I now have carpal tunnel in my hands :dohh: Every morning I wake up and they're so stiff and sore.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I think I like Jaslynn a little better. It is just a little bit different where you won't hear it too often but not totally weird that people won't know how to say it, ya know! 

Vanessa, sorry you're experiencing another yucky pregnancy side effect! I can't believe you only have 2 days till you're due date though! Hopefully Milo decides to show up soon! :flower: 30lbs isn't bad at all, especially seeing your bump you look all baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I agree with just waiting it out maybe you never know he will deside to come earlier than your planned csection. If he does will you try for a vbac or go ahead for the csection?

Vanessa: Im sorry about how all of your moving is going. Just know there is a end in sight. THats ok Milo is very comfy in your belly lol Have you been doing the epo and rlt? Just curiouse!30 lbs is a great weight gain. I agree with heather that your pictures are complete baby. So i dont think you have anything to worry about. Im sorry about the carpal tunnel. I experience this even when not pregnant so i know exactly how you feel!

Thanks ladies. I LOVE Jaslynn more then Jasmine but yesterday my dh said he wouldnt mind jasmine. I said its almost the same but Jaslynn is not as common. I think im not going to give up until he agrees to Jaslynn. lol I just want a name for her its driving me nuts haha

Last night my dh let the room go down to 65. I was sleeping like a baby. I was still hot but not sweating. It was very nice lol. 

I dont know if i told you ladies but there was one morning last week where i was up at 5 am to get ready for work and i found Natalia on dhs ipad watching alvin and the chipmunks or however the name is lol. I was soo upset with her. She has gotton like obsessed with the ipad and now being up so early just to watch it when she should still be sleeping really pushed my button. Anyways we started taking the ipad into our room at night and the first nights she got up to look for it and even asked where it was. We just said i dont know. THen this morning i woke up to her coloring at 730 am. I can tell you i was soo happy to see this. So i just had to brag that she was coloring this morning instead of wasting her mind away with the computer lol


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I will probably just have a c section if I end up going early with Ben. I know it will make my mom and DH happy and less stressed and I've finally kinda come to terms with it that I'm fine with it. I'm kinda scared but at the same time I'm so over being pregnant that I don't care how he comes out! :haha:

That's nice that Natalia was coloring this morning instead of on the computer! :thumbup: Sam really likes the iPad also but he isn't allowed on it without us watching him because he isn't very gentle with it still! :dohh:

I'm glad you had a good nights sleep last night! It hardly cooled off here last night so I woke up multiple times sweating! I just can't wait till this heat wave is over! We will probably go swimming again this afternoon. I bought a cute maternity bathing suit at target yesterday so I don't feel embarrassed to go swimming! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Aw thanks ladies, I do seem to have done better this time in where the weight has gone, I haven't put much on the rest of my body which I'm relieved about. If it gets on my legs it's a devil to get off!

Stacey I have been doing the EPO and RLT but I have to confess sometimes I forget to do it :blush: And then I think ah who cares. I think my problem is I loathe the tea. It's no skin off my nose to take the EPO capsules though so mentally giving myself a kick up the bum to do it!

That's great about Natalia colouring instead! Noah absolutely loves the iPad too and we have to keep it out of his vision otherwise he'll demand it. He can have it every so often for short periods but I don't want him on it all the time. 

Hmm you're tempting me to go swimming tomorrow Heather! Our block of swimming lessons has come to an end and I can't renew just yet naturally because I won't be able to take him post partum for a few weeks. So maybe I will just take Noah for a couple of weeks without lessons.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's July!!! It's finally Liam, Milo, and Jimmy's birth month! :happydance:

Vanessa, sorry to hear that the house thing is dragging again. I wish it would just be complete so you could focus on having Milo and not have the extra stress! As for the weight gain, I'm up about 40 pounds, so don't feel bad. :winkwink:

Stacey, I agree, I think I like Jaslynn a little better, but Jasmine is also really nice. Maybe you could strike a bargain with your DH. He lets you have Jaslynn, and he gets to pick the middle name? Or maybe just ask, "What would it take for you to be okay with Jaslynn?"

Alia likes to play with our Kindle Fire, but one of the games she likes is popping bubbles, and she always drops the Kindle on the floor and tries to step on the bubbles, so then we have to take it away. :dohh:

As for my next appointment, it's on Wednesday, so just two more days to go! It's my 37 week appointment, although technically, I'll only be 36+5, because Thursday is a holiday and my OB doesn't work Fridays. Oh well, I'm not complaining. I'm anxious to see how I've progressed in the last week!

Heather, I'm glad to hear that you've settled on what type of birth you want to have, if for no other reason, then that it's not up in the air any more. I know what you mean about just wanting him out, though! I felt the same way about having an episiotomy last time around. I didn't want one, but in the end, I was fine with it, because I just wanted her out!

Well, I had my DH inset my EPO vaginally last night. He was a little weirded out about shoving a pill up "there", but I knew he would be able to reach closer to my cervix than I could. About ten minutes after inserting it, I started having contractions with lower back pain, like I did a couple weeks ago. Like those, these eventually went away, but they definitely felt like the kind of contractions that _have_ to be doing something to my cervix, so that was encouraging. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I am happy to hear that. I think if i had a csection for one pregnancy i would have another with next ones. I dont know if i could risk the chance of a vbac. I bet that swim suit is soo cute!! You got me wanting to go swimming soo bad now. Last night all i dreamed was about the swimming pool haha

Vanessa: WHen do they start checking you for progress again? I know its different over there. But it would be exiting to know how you have progressed lol. I cant believe you are getting so close to your due date!

Jordyn: Thats funny Alia try to jump on your kindle haha. That would be soo funny. JOnathan doesnt show any interest in the ipad yet. Thats great you got dh to insert the epo. Im not sure if my dh would do that for me lol. I think when i hit 34 weeks i will just take it orally. But if i see there isnt much progress at my 36 week check then i might insert them. Let us know if there is any progress at your next apointment. 

Happy DUE DATE MONTH Vanessa, Jordyn, and Rachel! I am soo jelouse lol. I promise third tri drags. haha 

What has everyone done to prepare for baby? Like is everything ready? Or do you still have stuff to do? Are your hospital bags packed? Yesterday i finally organized my kids clothes and took out stuff that is too small for them. Clearing out the babys space for her clothes. Witch i am happy about but i havnt washed her clothes or anything yet :dohh: Where is everyone else at?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We haven't packed our hospital bag or even set up the bassinet yet. :dohh: I have clothes for Liam, but they're in a box right now, since I'm not sure where to put them. Maybe in our room for now since Alia's room doesn't have a lot of drawer space. I think I will pack my hospital bag today or tomorrow (depending on when I do the laundry :blush:).


----------



## Duejan2012

im glad im not the only one who waits. With jonathan i didnt pack my hospital bag until a day before he was born haha


----------



## HAKing

Happy due date month, Jordyn, Rachel and Vanessa! :happydance:

Sorry, Stacey! That's funny you dreamt about swimming pools! :haha: I'm hoping to go again this evening maybe after DH gets home from work. Today isn't supposed to be quite as hot...only 99! :dohh: 

Jordyn, I can't wait to hear what progress you've made at your next appointment! That's great you got DH to insert your EPO. The night before I was induced with Sam I has DH shave down there (tmi, I know) because I couldn't see down there! :blush: the things we ask our DHs to do! :haha:

I haven't packed a single thing yet! Not even close to being ready for Ben, honestly. I still have to order his crib and totally switch Sam's bedroom with ours since the boys will share a room in the bigger room. DH is leaving again in 2 weeks for a business trip so I have a feeling it's gonna have to wait till he get back! I just hope he doesn't decide to come early! He will be here in 5 weeks from Thursday...crazy to think! :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh yeah, Stacey's dream about the swimming pool made me remember that I was dreaming about deep-fried onion rings last night. :haha:

Heather, I'm jealous that you get to know the exact day you'll be having your baby. The "not knowing" is the hardest part about the last month, for me. I guess I'm still expecting him to come at 38 weeks, but I know it's only a guess, and it's driving me crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha heather only 99 that is still very hot haha. I feel like waiting to get things done helps those last weeks go faster. I to hope that ben doesnt deside to come early so that your dh can be there. Wow 5 weeks!!! that is soo exiting!!!!

jordyn: yumm onion rings my mouth is watering


----------



## HAKing

Yes, having a c section date is nice to know when he will be here! Kinda helps to have a specific date in mind to count down to! Either way, if I didn't schedule it the 8th he would be born on his due date via c section so I knew I wouldn't go over at least! I do agree that the end is hard because you keep thinking "this is it" and most times it's a false alarm! :dohh:

Haha onion rings and swimming pools! :haha: 

Ok girls, please tell me that I'm not alone in having a little monkey on our hands! Sam has been climbing on all the furniture lately and getting on the table, etc! It's driving me crazy! I swear any day now he's gonna climb out of his crib! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

are you kidding haha jonathan is always climbing on things. Started climbing on the couch at 13 month. He has mastered the bed and the table and the bar. he can climb into his crib but not out yetHe pushes chairs to get up to something he wants. the other day i found him in the kitchen sink haha so yes i completely understand about havnig a little monkey


----------



## HAKing

In the kitchen sink?! :haha: oh dear! Yesterday Sam wanted on DHs computer but he pushed the chair far from the desk so Sam couldn't quite reach so he leaned onto the desk and got stuck with his legs on the chair and head on the table with his body in the middle just hanging! It was pretty funny to see. I can't even get mad half the time seeing the predicaments he gets himself into I just laugh! :blush:


----------



## Duejan2012

hahaha i know huh. Its pretty funny. I end up putting all the chairs up onto the tables and bar stools because he is always climbing ontop of the counter tops. It gets kinda anoying though because you think you can put something ontop of the counters so he doesnt get it. WRONG lol he just climbs to it. then laughs when i pic up all the chairs haha. oh wont this be fun with a new born lol


----------



## HAKing

Yes, I keep thinking the same thing! When I have Ben and a monkey I'm gonna feel crazy all the time. :dohh: the other thing that he does that makes me laugh because he is so my personality is he gets soooo frustrated when he can get where he wants after trying for so long! I love him to death but it sure is gonna be an adventure with a newborn and him!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm probably the odd one out, here. Considering that Alia just learned to walk in the past month, she definitely isn't climbing on things yet. She can climb up the first step on a flight of stairs, and then panics because she can't get down and can't go further up. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Here are a few pictures from swimming yesterday :flower:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps62cfcb0f.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps1a8e0c6e.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsfd750d94.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's exciting that Alia is walking now though! :thumbup: that's good that she doesn't try to go up more than 1 step! We most likely will buy a house with 2 levels since most are in Cali and I worry about the boys going up and down the steps. Probably will need a baby gate!


----------



## Pielette

Aw Heather what lovely pics! I second that, it must be lovely to know what date he will definitely be here by. I'm a bit sick of second guessing myself all the time. I'm having lots of braxton hicks and they're really starting to get noticeable. So of course I'm sitting here thinking is this it. Nope still pregnant :dohh:

Stacey we don't have cervix checks here :flower: The only time there's any checks is if a midwife does a sweep or during labour. But I always decline it. Last time I had no checks at all. I just don't like people fiddling about in there :blush: Plus I know if I knew I was (for example) 2cm dilated I'd probably get all excited and nothing would happen for another 3 weeks!

Mmmmmm Jordyn now I'm dreaming of onion rings. I LOVE onion rings. Big juicy cheeseburger with onion rings, now I'm making my mouth water.

I too have a climber. We have one of our sofas up against the wall under the windows, so now he's taken to climbing up the sofa and on to the windowsill, where he proceeds to stand and bang on the window :dohh: It does make me laugh though because I think he scares the neighbours half to death when they see him up there! He's very good at knowing how to get down safely but I do keep an eye on him.

We're pretty much ready for Milo's arrival I think :thumbup: I've got a bag packed with babygros, vests, a couple of blankets, a sling, dummies (in case he likes them), nipple shields, maternity pads, muslins and bibs... Hmm think that's it. The Moses basket is ready with washed sheets, washed the car seat insert as well. So I think we're good to go!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love the pictures! I wish I had a maternity swimsuit so I could go swimming (my normal one definitely doesn't fit), but with only a few weeks left to go, I figure it's not worth it. But if I'm going to be heavily pregnant in the summer next time around, I'll definitely invest in one earlier on!

Vanessa, thanks for reminding me about the car seat insert! We definitely need to wash ours out before Liam get's here, since it still has goo in it from Alia. Ah, so much to do, and yet, when Alia goes down for her nap, all I want to do is relax. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I can relate on just wanting to relax when Sam goes down for a nap. I've been extra lazy lately! :dohh: DH keeps telling me to go on maternity leave early if I can't handle it but I'm just trying to wait it out! 

I wouldn't bare my belly in public right now and I figured for $25 it was worth it for the swimsuit. It's only the top actually and I wore my bottoms from a bikini :thumbup:

Vanessa, that's awesome that Noah gets in the window and scares the neighbors! :haha: I agree that knowing how dilated you are can play mind games. I was stuck at 2cm for weeks with Sam and it was so discouraging. :growlmad: sounds like you are very ready for Milo. You're so close I can't wait to see your little man! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, and I decided to take my 36 week bump shot today. I was amazed at the difference between it and my 36 week shot with Alia. I remember thinking that I looked huge with her, but now I can see why people kept telling me how small I was. (The one with the long hair is with Alia, obviously, because I don't have awesome hair-growing super powers. :haha:). And I'm definitely carrying lower this time around!
 



Attached Files:







(9) Thirty-Six Weekssmall.jpg
File size: 107 KB
Views: 5









36 weeks.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HAKing

Definitely lower this time, Jordyn! :thumbup: and you can totally see the bump size difference. And 40lbs!? Where!? You look great. :flower:

I didn't take a lot of pictures with Sam or I'd post mine but Ben is much lower than Sam ever was. I think that is contributing to my back pain! :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, you look great! Your bump is bigger, but it looks totally normal sized to me. And I LOVE your haircut!

Love the pool pics too, Heather! Nice to find a maternity swimsuit, even if it's just the top. I checked our (brand new!) local Target about a month ago, but they didn't have any maternity suits, just regular ones, and no way those are going to fit right now. I ended up wearing my normal bikini with a HUGE men's tanks top over top of it. Worked well enough; just needed it to cover my belly. :)

Stacey, we are nowhere near ready for Jimmy! If he came today, he wouldn't have a place to sleep. :( We're going to borrow a bassinette from some friends, but our room is too cluttered to fit it right now. We've got a lot of organizing and cleaning to do, have to pack the hospital bag, sort out all the clothes (and still wash some, too; I always wash new clothes before we wear them). Feels like a lot to do still, but I suppose if he did happen to come early, we'd make it work. We'd probably just set up the pack 'n' play in the living room and have him sleep there until we got it all sorted out.

Wow! It's July! Today's a holiday in Canada (Canada Day, to be specific... lol), and it's been nice to have the day off. It is SO HOT here too! Today and tonight the temperature might reach "record breaking" territory. I think I might have to ditch the sheet I've been sleeping under, aim the fan straight at me (rather than oscillating), and turn it UP to FULL SPEED. Ugh.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Heather and Rachel. :flower: It's nice to hear that I at least don't _look _like I've put on 40 lbs! :haha:

Rachel, I'm sorry you've been dealing with the awful heat up north, too. It's just so much worse when you're pregnant! :(

On the subject of preparedness, a lot has changed today! We finally packed our hospital bag and we pulled out Alia's infant car seat (which she's still been using, because she still fits in it :dohh:) and gave it a thorough cleaning so it's ready for Liam, and then even vacuumed and shampooed our whole car while we were at it! So once it's nice and dry, we'll install Alia's new convertible car seat, and Liam's car seat and be ready to go! We just have to set up the bassinet, and then I think we'll finally be totally ready for him to get here. Because all of Liam's clothes are from my aunt and Uncle, and they already washed them for us, we don't have to worry about that step. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Wow Jordyn you are much lower this time! And I second that, where exactly are these 40lb?? Sounds like you guys are definitely ready for Liam now :thumbup: So lovely that your aunt and uncle are helping you out with clothes.

Eurgh Rachel it sucks that the heat is bad where you are too. Our weather forecasts are saying that next week is going to be very hot in England, I kind of like the idea of hot weather and then when it comes I just complain :haha: I think it's the sweaty sleeping that gets on my nerves.

So. Last night and today I've been having contractions here and there. They're irregular and don't have any particular pattern. Last night I had a couple that made me think ooh but they tapered off and I was able to sleep. I have also been going to the toilet loads (sorry tmi), its like I'm having a major clear out :blush:

I suspect that things are starting to happen. But it's difficult to know how long this phase will last :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooooo, Vanessa! That sounds promising! I really hope things pick up for you and that those contractions become regular! :thumbup:

I also seem to be starting to "clear out" as well. :blush: And remember how I said that I was starting to see some mucous plug the other day? Well, I'm getting more of it, and this morning there were a few brown streaks in it (TMI, sorry!). It's not enough that I can confidently say it's my bloody show, but it may be the start of it!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, my goodness, you guys! Who will arrive first, Milo or Liam!?! I'm so excited for you two!

And thanks for the sympathy about the weather. It feels super hot, but I checked and apparently it's only been in the high 70's. Ha! I'm not quite used to Celsius yet, so when they say it's 24 degree Celsius, I think, "Oh, that's hot" but I can't just convert it in my head. Yeah... apparently it's only the mid to high 70's Fahrenheit. So, I extra sympathize for you ladies who have weather in the 100's. 

And you've reminded me I want to clean our infant car seat before Jimmy arrives. Ozzy didn't get it too dirty, but I did spill coffee on it once right before Ozzy switched to his other seat (he wasn't in it at the time, thankfully), so I'd really like to clean it for Jimmy!

I had an appointment this morning. Nothing too exciting to report; the doctor didn't do an internal, but she did feel from the outside to see if he's head down (he is, but I could have told you that). I did do my GBS swab today. I finished my oral antibiotics on Saturday, and she said that if I am GBS pos, it would have re-colonized by now (pretty gross little buggers). She also said that most of the time antibiotics will kill it, so I should be negative. So that's a plus, I guess. And if I am neg, it would take 6 weeks before it would show up again, so I don't have to worry about a neg result now and then getting it again before Jimmy comes. So crossing my fingers it does come out neg this time (I was pos with Ozzy.)


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, sorry you're getting such high temps there too! :nope: I'm ready for fall! :haha: I read your post last night before bed but didn't respond and then had crazy dreams that Ben came early and we didn't have a spot for him and our house was a mess and I couldn't find him anywhere!!! :wacko: :haha: It was so weird because I wasn't totally freaking out but in my head I kept thinking "he'll cry so I'll find him" :dohh:

Jordyn, sounds like you're much more prepared for Liam now! :thumbup: And hopefully you're body is getting ready for him also! I can't wait to see all the babies this month!!! :happydance:

Vanessa, hopefully Milo doesn't keep you waiting too long and your contractions start coming more regularly! :thumbup: Was Noah early or late? 

Ugh, as for me I've had quite the morning and its only 9:30! :wacko: I work Tuesday-Friday so the girl that works oppose of me SUCKS!!! She stays late and gets nothing done and then had the audacity to say to one of the guys (he is also my friend) that it doesn't seem like I do my job! Um, hello! I never work past my shift or if I do its only 15-20 minutes and never leave stuff for her to do and am SUPER pregnant and can get everything done! Just really makes me mad she would say that, so tempting to say something but I'm also not one to be confrontational so I kinda wanna just let it go. :shrug: 

And then, my sitter called me worried that Sam might have rubella! He had spots on his neck and made me all stressed because I know its contageious to pregnant women, I called my doctor and they said I'm immune and Sam has been vaccinated and then called Sam's pedi and they think its heat rash since it isn't spreading! So got that under control! What a shitty morning. :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I hope your doctor's right and your antibiotics killed off and GBS that might have been present. Your post reminded me, so I just checked online to see what my results were and they were negative, thank goodness.

Heather, I'm sorry you're having such a crappy morning. :( Alia has been super fussy thanks to teeth and her shots from yesterday probably, but still, that's nothing compared to what you've been dealing with. As for the work situation, I'm very similar to you. I hate to cause contention, so I usually just try to brush it off and keep the peace. But it still sucks. :nope:

Oh yeah, I was going to tell you ladies that at Alia's appointment yesterday, she weighed 20lbs (15th percentile) and was 31 inches tall (50th percentile). Considering that she was in the 11th percentile for weight, and the 20th for height last time, it was definitely an improvement. Plus, the pediatrician said that she had never seen a 15 month old that could talk as well as Alia, so that was a great compliment. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great news about Alia! :thumbup: She sounds to be doing great and growing just as she should. Hopefully she starts feeling better from her shots. :flower:

Rachel, hopefully the GBS is negative! If not its just an antibiotic they put in the IV right? I had it with Sam also.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all im back from vacation and trying to reorganize the house.. ugh we have ants in the living room from all the stupid rain.. driving me nuts so happily im headed to town and can hopefully stop this now.. 

hmm I posted my bump in my journal but will post it in here in a few.. 

Hope your all well..


----------



## lilrojo

Here was my 16 week bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks baby 3.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, well I am 70% sure that this is it... I think... I've had three contractions now at 7 minutes apart. Just sitting on the sofa waiting for DH to get home any minute, it's evening here which would make it soooo handy if Milo is on his way, then Noah can sleep through it all. Going to eat some pizza and see what happens.

Heather that's a crappy work situation :nope: I would be very mad if someone was making comments like that about me, but I too am terrible with confrontation so would probably let it lie and then seethe about it inwardly. Which to be honest isn't the healthiest way to handle it I guess. Sounds like heat rash to me but how scary to hear the word rubella right now! Hope the little man feels better soon.

Aw Jordyn how lovely to hear that about Alia's speech! Noah still says nothing :dohh: Well, we think he might be trying to say Daddy, cat and car at various points but its hard to tell. That sounds encouraging about your plug! Fingers crossed Liam doesn't keep you waiting too much longer :flower:

Fingers crossed you're GBS test is now negative Rachel!

Sorry to hear about the ants Logan! Hope you all had a good time :flower: Lovely little bump!

Oh, make that 4 contractions...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Eeek! Vanessa, that's so exciting!!! :happydance: Please, please, PLEASE keep us updated, since we're all going to be sitting here going mad waiting to hear!

Logan, I'm glad you had a fun trip! Although that sucks about the ants. I've heard that putting down cornmeal will kill them, since they eat it and take it back to their colony, but they can't digest it, so they die. Plus it's safe if you kids get a hold of it. 

And your bump looks lovely! It's coming along very nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Will do Jordyn, thank you!

5 minutes apart now. Midwives and my mum alerted. This all feels rather real now...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

This is so exciting! :yipee:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Squeeee!! So exciting, Vanessa! I hope this is the real thing! I agree, would be so lovely if Noah could sleep through it! Best of luck and I'll be praying for you guys today!

Heather, you're right; if I'm GBS pos it just means IV antibiotics before/during labour. I had it with Ozzy and it was kind annoying to have the IV in at first, but of course once things got going I couldn't care less about the stupid IV in my hand! So I'm okay either way, but it would be nice to have it be neg this time.

Jordyn, that's great that Alia is jumping up a bit in the percentiles. And super cool about her speech. :thumbup: Nice to hear you're neg for GBS too!

Welcome back, Logan! Super cute bump, as always. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

will do a poper reply when i get a little more time. Was rushed from work today down to ob for blood pressure 180/90 and heart rate 125. protien was +1 in urin as well. Will keep yall updated 

Vanessa i will be watching for updates i hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes, Stacey! I hope everything is okay and they can bring your blood pressure back down. :(


----------



## HAKing

Yikes, Stacey! I hope everything is okay :hugs: 

Vanessa!!! How exciting! :happydance: I hope this is it for you. I'll be checking back often.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh dear, Stacey! I hope everything is okay with little Jaslynn (I'm just going to call her that for now. ;) ).


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everything is okay.. 

Ekks so excited for you Pie :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: That is great that you are more prepared for Liam now!!! Sounds like you got almost everything set! I am soo happy to hear that Alia is growing really well!! That is a great size! And wow did you say 40 lbs You dont look like you have gained that much at all. You are all baby!!! You look great. Your bump is deff bigger this time and much lower!

Heather: I love those pics of sam and you all at the swimming pool. It just makes me wanna go swimming even more. But look like sam had alot of fun!! I am sorry about your crappy co worker. That would piss me off. I would prob say something. If they say you are over reacting blame it on the pregnancy lol

Logan: I am sorry that you came home from a nice vacation to aunts.. That must have been awful. I love you bump it is coming along very nice!!

Rachel: I hope you test comes back negative as well. I understand that you would want a neg test this time but like the others have said at least a symple antibiotic will do the trick! 

vanessa: I cant wait to hear if this really was it or not!!! Im so exited to hear something. Try to update us if you can hun xx

Thank you everyone!

So i went to work this morning but during the night around 2 am or so i was woken up with my heart racing. I know that this can happen so i tried to just shrugg it off. While i was trying to get everyone up and ready for breakfast i was just feeling very hot and sweaty. Even alittle nausous. I told one of my co workers and she said maybe you should go see your doc. But i often get like this in the early morning because i havnt eatin anything yet as when i arrive i get right to work as we all over have 1 hour and 30 min to get 40 people up in time for breakfast and its only 4 people getting them up. So that is 10 people each to get up. SO i usually wait until 9 when breakfast is over and i can take a break and eat and drink something. BUt eating and drinking just didnt help today. My boss called me to her office and asked if i was feeling ok. I had told her about how i was feeling with my heart racing and feeling very dizzy today. So she imediatly got the vital cart and checked my vitals like i said 180/90 was my blood pressure and my heart rate was 125. Witch is very high. She sent me down to my doc right away! But my doc is on vacation for the 4th of july so there was some lady there that i have met once but am not fond of. ANyways i gave my urine twice while i was there and both came back +1 protien. But my bloods came back ok. So i am now on a 24 hour urin collection so they can check how much protien i will have over a 24 hour period. Then we will make desitions from there. They were talking alot about delivering me because my blood pressure was not dropping. But then sure enough it started coming down. When i left it was 150/85 so that is better but not great. usually i am 106/60 or so. So we will see tomorrow what my blood pressure is and how my urin comes out. I tell you one thing its weird having to pee into a bottle everytime i pee haha. But i am feeling better by resting. I am on restrictions until my results come back from the urin. 

I was soo scared today when they were talking about delivering. But god heard me when i asked that please let her stay in longer to get stronger. I have no idea what on earth causes protien in urin. Has anyone heard of blood pressure rising by just doing there job. LIke i feel like this often while i am working and it makes me wonder if my work is somehow triggering my high blood pressure.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm glad you're blood pressure is coming down! That had to be scary hearing that they possibly would deliver Jaslynn. I actually thought I was gonna hear the worst when I called the doctor about being possibly exposed to rubella! :wacko: 

Are you still in the hospital now or are you at home resting now? I do think that a job can cause high blood pressure. Baiacially your blood pressure can rise anytime you're stressed. Is job often stessful? I know for me personally if I go to an appointment after leaving work sometimes my blood pressure is high from stress of work as well as going in to see the doctor. 

Logan, lovely bump coming along! :flower: 

Vanessa, I'm anxiously awaiting any news! I hope this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I meant to mention that earlier i am soo sorry that must have been scary thinking that sam might have had rubella. Very scary! Im happy it is just heat rash. xx

I am at home resting now. My bloods came back ok so i was able to go home. I feel ok now but everytime i work i feel like racing heart and dizzy and such. I work a very stressfull job and very demanding. Lifting and such is a requirment and well i just always feel upset by the time i get home. Plus taking care of family when i get home its all just very stressfull. 

Gosh i wish my dh would just agree to jaslynn. I tryed talking to him again about it and he just wont go for it. He says he likes jasmine better. But i DONT! haha

Vanessa im waiting haha i really hope this IS it


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I agree that sounds so scary to think you and Sam could have Rubella. So glad it was just heat rash!

And Stacey, oh my! That does not sound like a fun day. I also don't know what causes protein in urine, but I agree with Heather that a job can cause your BP to spike. In fact, my BP was high when my doc first took it at my appointment this morning because I was all excited and talking. Once I calmed down and just took a deep breath it was back to normal just like that. So I do think stressful things (either good or bad stress, anything that gets your heart/blood racing) can cause high BP. I hope everything turns out okay in the end. I'll be praying your little girly will get a chance to stay in there and grow stronger!

Vanessa, I'm going to assume you're either sleeping or delivering a baby! I'm hoping the latter, but I suppose Milo will come when he comes! :)


----------



## HAKing

Thank you, Rachel and Stacey! I'm so relived to hear that it was nothing to worry about it but definitely was stressful. I worried about Sam as well as Ben! I told DH today that being a mommy is the hardest job I ever had! But the best too! :cloud9:

Stacey, I'm glad you're at home resting and feeling better. :hugs: is there anyway that you could start maternity leave early? I think the doctor can write you off for health reasons or wait till 36 and you could take out off and get paid for maternity leave. Just a thought :flower: obviously your health and Jaslynn (fx DH agrees :winkwink:) is most important!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm glad to hear that your blood pressure cane down a little, although its worrying how high it still is. I agree with Heather; if you can take off for maternity leave earlier, you should. Yours and your daughters health are more important than anything. :hugs:

Heather, I'm glad you and Sam aren't dealing with Ruebella! How scary that must have been for you, though! I agree, being a mom is harder than anything I've ever done, but so rewarding as well.

Vanessa, I'm off to bed, but hoping to see an update when I get up in the morning. I'll be praying for you and Milo just in case! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

thank you rachel, you know it think its work that is causing me bad stress. I always feel like that while im working. I thought it was just the difficulty of the job though iykwim? I might have to talk to my doc about it and see what he says. I am planning to take off work at 37 weeks. But i dont know if i will make it that long. ..

Heather: I will talk to my ob and see what he says. I mean we already filled out my fmla paperwork so i wil see. I wish that he would just say work me part time for now but i can keep my benifits. Idk this whole situation is stressfull.

Jordyn: thank you as well. I know my health and babies health is more inportant. But you know what i never thought about until now. If this would have been my first baby or even my second i would not care about what my work would say or even if i had the chances of getting fired i would be like my baby comes first. But now i have Natalia and JOnathan to think of and how if i stopped working and somehow lost my job where would that put our family. We need my income to keep us where we are. I dont know its just hard to put myself first when all i do is think about everyone else....

vanessa: I hope there is no updates because you are holding little Milo in your hands!!!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I totally understand about having to provide for your family! I feel the same way which is why I'm trying to stick it out working as long as possible! 

Vanessa, I hope you're holding Milo in your arms right now! Can't wait for an update. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Exactly heather. Im glad you understand. Its like it would be different if this was my first baby because if needed me and my dh can you not have has much as we do now and we can give the baby everything she needs and more. But with my other two im not wanting to take away anything they are having now. If that makes sense. I dont need them to cut back because i lost my job...


----------



## HAKing

Yes, exactly! DH and I already spend very little on ourselves. I would hate to feel like we have even little, ya know! Plus childcare will go up for us with Ben so I've been trying to plan for that. I am kinda dreading having 2 months with less pay but it will be worth it and we have savings but I just don't want to touch it unless emergency. 

It does help that we are living at in laws rent free righ now too but when we buy a second house we want to have money saved and not have to stress. As much as I hate living there it will pay off later.


----------



## Duejan2012

I hate where i live. YOu see if we didnt pay for short term disability through my work we dont get paid here. So yes i will get about a week or so paid and the rest wont be getting paid. So im already stressing over that. Like you said daycare is going to go way up with number three coming. Around 115 a day for daycare so now we have to see also if we can afford daycare to keep me working. Ugg the stress of having kids...lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I guess it's easier for me to talk, since I already know that we'd spend more on daycare than I would make, so it wasn't much of a question about me staying home with the kids. I do hope you can stay at work Stacey, but still be healthy. :hugs:

Well, I had my appointment today, and according to the doctor, I'm "an easy 3" cm dilated, still 75% effaced, and still -2 station. So things are moving along (not as fast as I'd hope, but then again, I'm technically not even full term until Friday :dohh:). Last night I actually thought I was going into labor because I started having contractions that were definitely my painful than any I'd had so far, and they were coming every 4 minutes, but after a while, they started to die down and spread out. I kept thinking, how weird would it be if Vanessa and I ended up both having our babies tonight!

I'm assuming that because we haven't had an update, Vanessa is either in labor, or spending some well-deserved time with Milo. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks jordyn so do i

That is great progress though especially for not even being 37 weeks yet. I remember i was 1 cm at 36 weeks and didnt progress until i was acually in labor. So nothing until 39 weeks with jonathan and almost 41 with natalia. So 3cm is GREAT! That is kinda funny about the contractions though. Maybe it is going to be very soon we will be meeting Liam! I remember my contractions with jonathan started at like 145 am and were painful enough to wake me up. I was awake estimating how often they were coming dh got me something to eat i went back to sleep until about 6 or so although cringing with every contraction. I remember that i was going to the bathroom every so often as well tmi. BUt i was and i woudl have a small bm and some plug. and the ruitin continued. 

The funny thing about the night before was i was planning on dtd with dh that night. But something just completely turned us both off. It was weird because Natalia went to sleep at like 730pm. She usually didnt go until 9 or so. And me and dh desided to go to bed at 8pm. We NEVER go to bed that early. So it was SOOO weird. Its was like this all happend for a reason lol. 

How did you ladies go into labor with your other los?


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, hopefully Liam shows up soon! It sounds like you're making good progress :thumbup: 

Stacey, that's crazy how something just didn't seem right the night you went into labor with Jonathan! 

I was induced with Sam so I definitely don't have an exciting story of labor with him! :haha: they induced me early morning on the 13th and he was born in the evening after getting stuck! Silly boy. Sometimes it doesn't sound that exciting but it's Sam's story of how everything went "wrong" but because its his story it's special to me. :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, I hope it's sooner rather than later, too!

It's fun to hear your birth stories! :)

With Alia I had my 38 week appointment, then went home, went for a walk with DH, and then dtd and took a nap. Well, DH slept, but I started having contractions so I started timing them. We had a plumber come over, and so I let DH take care of that before telling him about my contractions (because I didn't want him to freak out), and so after the plumber left, I calmly said, "Okay, we should probably go to the hospital." We got stuck in crazy traffic on the way there, so by the time we got to the hospital, my contractions were coming every 2 minutes, and I was 5cm. That was at 7pm, and she was born at 6am. :flower:

Well, I wish I could say that I was at the hospital having Liam, but instead I'm at the hospital having another Non Stress Test, since my fluid was kind of low last time. They like to see it between 10-20, and I'm at 15, so now worries now. But I just wanted to show you the monitor with my crazy contractions coming every 3.5 minutes (they're on the bottom obviously, and Liam's heart rate is on top). So now you know what it looks like to have an Irritable uterus! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yikes, Jordyn! Hope the NST went well and Liam's doing okay in there! Sounds like your body's gearing up to evict him pretty soon. :)

I actually just recently posted Ozzy's birth story in my parenting journal (again, the link is in my sig), but as for how labour started... It just kind of did. LOL I didn't feel any BH with Ozzy, so as soon as I felt something happening it was indeed happening.

Oh, and for you ladies who may have people asking you if you've had that baby yet... I thought I'd share this website in case you hadn't seen it. www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: That is still a very special birth. Every birth is exiting. Its sams enterance into the world!!! 

Jordyn: I like that story too. I like how you waited until the plumber left lol. Dont you love how the dh's get to sleep while we are stuck awake timing contractions.. haha

I think 15 cm is a great amount of fluid so thats great. And wow look at those contractions! Maybe any day now!!

Rachel: That sounds like my daughter. I didnt have any bh with her so when something did start happening it just did haha. 

Well i think that vanessa had little milo. What do you ladies think? I dont think she would have just left us with saying she thinks this is it and then not update if he wasnt here. Unless shes just really busy xx Cant wait to see an update though xx

I have gotton my results back from my 24 hr urin collection. I still have protien in my urin. Not sure how much she said on the low side of high if that makes sense... I am alowed to go to work tomorrow but the nurses at my work are to check my blood pressure every few hours. If its shoot way up again i am to go home and call the doc on call and if i start feeling like i did yesterday i am to go home and call the doc on call. Otherwise i will be seeing the doctor on friday as tomorrow is the 4th so the office is closed. I checked my own blood pressure today and it was still 150/80 or so. Still high but better. They will be monitoring my blood pressure much more often the nurse said as they are afraid it is the start of pre eclampsia...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, ladies, I'm at the hospital in labor!!! I'm dilated to 5cm and these contraction are the most painful ones I've ever felt, since I already had the epidural by this point last time around. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aaaah!!! So exciting! Best of luck, Jordyn, and I'll be praying for you and Liam tonight! Whee!!!


----------



## Duejan2012

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Jordyn!! please please please keep us updated!! I will also be praying for a happy healthy mommy and baby!!


----------



## Duejan2012

just realized jordyn liam will most likely be a 4th of july baby!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

He should definitely be a 4th of July baby! I have my epidural in (thank goodness!!!) and I was 7cm when they last checked. So this is definitely happening!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh! Progress! I love it.

You can do it! Keep going! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thank you! It's nice to know that I have my own personal cheer squad! :flower:

Only update for now is that they've broken my water and they think he's back to back right now, so here's to hoping he flips around before I start pushing!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

He's here! Born at 2:29am, weighing 6lbs, 11oz, and 19.5 inches. The labor was amazing! I only pushed for about 10 minutes this time, and I tore a little along my episiotomy scar, but it wasn't as bad as last time. After birth, Liam breasted for about 40 minutes, which was awesome, and he's been pretty calm so far. I'm so happy that he's healthy and he's here! :)

(Sorry about the sideways photo. Not sure why it's like that.)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HAKing

OMG Jordyn! So exciting!!! :happydance: he looks absolutely perfect. :cloud9: It sounds like you had a quick easy labor and hopefully you and Liam can get some rest. :hugs:

Congratulations on your perfect little guy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Heather!

Here's a picture of us together. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HAKing

I love that picture, Jordyn! You look great and Liam is such a cutie! Has Alia met Liam yet?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No Alia hasn't met him yet. DH has to go get her, but he'd much rather stay here at the hospital and sleep...as if he's the one who just gave birth. :dohh: I envy him. Even if Liam is in the nursery for a bit, I still can't sleep since the nurses keep coming in all the time taking vitals and doing checks. Last time around I wanted to stay at the hospital as long as possible because I was nervous about being on my own with Alia. This time around I'd love to leave, but because he was a little early, they want us to stay until tomorrow evening at least so they can monitor his blood sugar levels. I'm not to worried though. He's a much better eater already than Alia was and is starting out at a better weight.


----------



## HAKing

That's great, Jordyn! I'm glad he's doing so well considering he was a bit early! And he seemed to be a great weight too. 

This morning I checked BNB thinking maybe Vanessa updated that she had Milo and I saw you had Liam! Going to bed early I missed it all. :haha: 

Very happy you are doing so well! I know you were very ready for him to come too!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray! He is so precious! I love the pictures.

Way to go, Jordyn! You did it! :D

Can't wait to hear how Alia reacts to her new brother! Have funs sleeping in the meantime. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

CONGRATS jordyn!!!! He is just perfect!!!! What a great weight for being born just before 37 weeks. Sounds like your labor was pretty fast as well!!! You did great!!! I cant believe he is here!!! I also can wait to hear about how alia reacts to him!!

Well ladies i got sent home from work again today. My blood pressure wasnt too too high but was 149/86 but i can feel the affects of it. The nurses i worked with sent me home. They also paged the doc that has been dealing with me this week while mine is gone she i felt awful. I felt like it bothered her that she was paged on her day off. She told me that she will see me around 11 tomorrow and may have me go get a non stress test from labor and delievery and deside to put me on either modified work or bed rest. I really hope its modified work as i told you ladies i cant afford to leave work yet. But i cant tell you how awful i feel that those nurses desided to page the dr and just the way she talked to me i just felt so bad like idk like she was mad or something. She even told me to stop taking my blood pressure now and ill see her tomorrow. How can i stop taking my blood pressure when i know that its high. IDK i just feel ignored kinda.


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! Please excuse me because I have to go back and read through everyone's updates.

But yes, I have had my second baby boy :cloud9: I've had a pretty rough time of it in labour and ended up being transferred into hospital. When the midwife saw me on Tuesday evening my blood pressure was high and I had 2+ protein in my urine, so she suspected pre-eclampsia. As a result I went into hospital. It turned out I didn't have it and I knew I didn't, but I understood why she had to bring me in.

So anyway, when we got there it turned out Milo was back to back. I'd already been contracting regularly from 7pm and labour just stalled. They checked me at about midnight and I was 5cm dilated, four hours later I was 6cm. Just wanted to cry. They broke my waters but it still remained stalled. So they put me on a syntocin drip to ramp up the contractions and oh my God I wanted to die, they were that awful. On top of each other, no respite and so much worse than the natural contractions I'd had with Noah. At about 7am I broke down and asked for pain relief, they gave me diamorphine which helped a little by making me sleepy. 

He finally got into the right position and I got to 9cm dilated at around 9.30am. I was able to deliver his head but we then had a case of shoulder dystocia. I knew exactly what was going on when the midwife pulled the emergency cord and yanked my legs up, scared the living daylights out of me but they handled it really well and got him out quickly with no lasting effects. They put him on my chest crying. DH was sobbing with relief after having watched the whole ordeal and that he was safe and sound.

So I ended up with a second degree tear. They put me on iron tablets because my levels dropped very low. But they really were fantastic and took very good care of us.

Milo is gorgeous :cloud9: And worth it all! We're trying to crack breastfeeding and doing ok so far, but my nipples are already very sore. Trying to push through it. He weighed in at 7lb 11oz so kind of glad he was two weeks early!

I'll be honest, that labour and birth was horrendous, 15 hours of back to back labour, it absolutely sucked and I really didn't see me getting through it without a c-section. But funnily enough, as hugely different as both my births have been, I feel so proud of both of them and having got through it. I'm battered and bruised but I'm a woman with a badge of honour!

I'll upload a couple of photos shortly.

Jordyn - congratulations! Liam is beautiful! And we had our boys one day apart! Funny how we both had our suspicions that these boys would be early, mother's intuition :flower:

Stacey that sucks about your blood pressure, mine was sky high for a bit too so I know how that feels. If it persists surely bed rest is the right way to go?


----------



## Pielette

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130703_102708_zpsfb491539.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130704_110343_zpse4e83d6e.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, I'm sorry that you had a rough time! Milo is so handsome! 

Stacey, I hope everything is okay. I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Vanessa, I'm so sorry you had a rough birth. But so glad to hear you say you're proud of it. That's such a great attitude! You did it! What a big accomplishment. :) And I agree, Milo is very handsome! So excited for you and your family. 

Stacey, that stinks that you got sent home today. I sure hope they can find some modified work for you to do that won't affect your blood pressure so you can work as long as you had planned for your family. And sorry you're feeling ignored; that doesn't really make sense to me that she would have you stop taking your blood pressure. Maybe she just doesn't want you to stress out about it because that would make it worse? Anyway, I hope you can relax and your symptoms won't be too bad today.


----------



## Duejan2012

AWWW Vanessa. I am sorry the delivery with Milo was alittle difficult but the results are wonderful!!! He is beautiful!!!! great size as well!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness!!!!!!!!! my computer has been broke forever and I got it fixed a couple weeks ago so I thought I would try to catch up and babies are here!!!!!! :cloud9:

liam and milo are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

I have lots of catching up but I hope everyone is doing ok. we found out a few days ago we are pregnant and im so so so excited!


----------



## Duejan2012

ohh my goodness blessed that is great news congrats!!! how far along do you think you are??


----------



## HAKing

Congrats, Blessed! That's very excited. :happydance: I'm very happy for you! I second Stacey, how far along are you? 

Stacey, I hope you get good news at the doctors tomorrow and they let you still work without full bed rest. I don't know if things are different there but one of my friends that just delivered her baby a few months ago was put off of work completely for back pain, etc. I do know that she got paid disability and she went off work around 30ish weeks, I think. Maybe if you aren't physically able to work you would get disability? 

Vanessa and Jordyn, hope you're both getting to enjoy your babies and getting some much deserved rest! :hugs:

Rachel, you're next!!! Only a few more weeks now for you. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

well I think I am due in march. I am only 13 dpo today I think. I was due to start af today based off my last af. I have been irregular since they came back so its kinda confusing. I wasn't expecting a bfp, but it was a great surprise! I will take it lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa! So glad you're back online! And a HUGE congrats on your BFP!!! ::happydance: What a lovely unexpected blessing!

Ack! Heather, I hadn't really thought about it that way... I _am_ next aren't I?! Eeek! So exciting. Time to do some serious nesting. Maybe if I pack my hospital bag and do some cleaning I'll go into labour the next day like Jordyn did. Tee hee. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, huge congrats on the birth of your little boy! I'm sorry to hear that your labor didn't go very smoothly, but like you said, it was definitely worth it! He's adorable, and I live the picture of him and Noah together. :cloud9:

Melissa, congratulations on your bfp!!! I'm so happy for you! And it's so nice to hear from you. I was starting to wonder if you'd left us for good, like some of the other ladies had. Good to see that you haven't! :winkwink:

Rachel, I really did leave the packing and cleaning until the last minute didn't I? I kept saying how I thought Liam was coming early, but then I never really did anything about it! :dohh: I'm so curious now to see when Jimmy will make his appearance!

Stacey, I hope you can find a good solution with your work situation. Hopefully they'll just modify your duties so that they're not so demanding. :hugs:

Oh, so Alia's reaction to Liam was to point at him excitedly and say "Baby! Baby! Baby!" And then strain to try and touch him with her pointer finger. After that, she pretty much ignored him. :dohh: So here's a closer picture of Liam so you can see his cute little face better. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Duejan2012

Aww Melissa that is great news!!! I cant believe that almost all of us have gotton pregnant!! I am soo happy for you!!!

Rachel: OMGG!! you are the next one. That statement made me laugh that you will get everything ready then maybe you will go into labor like jordyn haha. That is very true jordyn went into labor the next day right haha

Heather: Your not to far off. about 4 weeks for you!! It will fly by before you know it!! Then we will be meeting little ben!!!

Vanessa: I hope you are recovering well! Rest when you can hun!!!

Jordyn: Aww that had to be soo cute to see alia say baby baby baby haha. Now she doesnt pay attention to him but she will dont worry lol. How are you doing. Are you recovering well. Are you going to write a birth story? I was just wondering like how did you go into labor. lol

Today is other doc apointment for me!! So i will update you ladies later with what they said. I know they will do some more testing so it might be awhile! Im dropping my kids off at MILs so they will enjoy that! Wish me luck ladies


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, good luck at your appointment! I really hope they can come up with a solution that will be good for your job situation and for your health. :thumbup:

I'm recovering really well. I'm so ready to go home, but have to wait for them to do a car seat test for Liam before we can be discharged (it's mandatory if the baby is born before 37 weeks...even if only by one day! :dohh:). Other than that, I don't see why we can't leave, since Liam is doing great, also. I was able to get about 6 hours of sleep last night (in chunks, of course, between feedings) so that was nice. I no longer feel like I'm ready to pass out from exhaustion. I swear, my next baby better come during the day, because laboring at night just sets you up worse for the coming sleep deprivation.

Anyway, here's my birth story for you. :flower:

Starting at around 8pm, I was having some kind of painful contractions, but I brushed them off as probably nothing. However, they continued to get stronger and stronger, until I knew I was most likely in labor. So we had DHs dad stay at the house while we headed off to the hospital! By the time they checked me, I was 5cm dilated, and the contractions were getting pretty bad. So they admitted us and transferred us over to a delivery room, and got me the epidural, which was so nice, because by that point, the contractions were probably the worst pain Ive ever felt in my life. By then I was 7cm dilated. Soon after, they broke my water, and a little while longer I was at 10cm. The nurse thought Liam was back to back, so she had me lay in a few different positions to see if we could persuade him to flip over, and it must have worked, because when Dr. Ponder came (she was the on-call doctor, not my OB) she said he was face down and we were ready to try a push. Because Id told her that it took three hours of pushing with Alia, Dr. Ponder said we would just see what a push looked like, but she wouldnt get her gown on yet. Well, after one push, she said, Okay! Im grabbing my gown! I think this will be pretty quick! And it was, thank heavens. It took only about ten minutes of pushing for Liam to be born at 2:29am. As soon as he was delivered, they put him on my chest and DH got to cut the cord (which was great, because Alia had to be whisked off as soon as she was born so we missed out on the early bonding time, and DH wasn't able to cut the cord). Once he was weighed and cleaned off, they let me do skin-to-skin and start breastfeeding. He was so alert, and kept sucking for about 40 minutes. I knew right then that he was probably going to be a better eater than Alia. So after we had a little time, they moved us upstairs to the recovery room, and Ive been here ever since. Because Liam was a little early, they had to do blood sugar tests every 4 hours, but he's been passing with flying colors. Now I'm just ready to go home! :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

aww jordyn that sounds wonderful!!! i know what you mean about laboring during the day. Natalia was born at 5 47 am i was awake all night then the next day i was flat out exausted lol. BUt then jonathan was born at 511 pm so i never felt exausted with him. It sounds like you did great!! Have they weighed liam again? Just curiouse if he has gained some weight since you said he was such a great eater!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, it gives me great hope to know that you only had to push for 10 minutes! I'm hoping that phase will be shorter for me this time around. And I'm so glad you were able to rest last night.

I'm getting jealous of you ladies who already have your babies. It's not that I'm sick of being pregnant yet, I just really want to meet my little guy!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow im off for a few days and 2 babies come and a bfp.. :)

First off congrats to you both on your beautiful (handsome) boys.. makes me broody lol to get mine out.. and love on.. :)

Congrats blessed on the bfp :) so happy for you

17 weeks for me today.. 

Hmm my previous labors, McKenna-I went into labor at 2am got to the hospital at around 4am and had her by 7am.. very quick and great.. 
Bryce-went to my 38 week apt was 3cms did the nst and the contractions were on top of each other had decreased movements so he kept me and labor just kept going.. was a great experience oh and I was admitted at 4pm and had him at 8:08pm.. :)

Hoping for one last final easy quick labor.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's cute that Alia said "baby, baby, baby" when seeing Liam! He has such a cute little face. :flower: I'm glad you're doing well and got some rest last night and hopefully you'll soon be on your way. :thumbup:

Rachel, I can't wait to see your little Jimmy now! Maybe you should start getting organized and packing to get things moving... :winkwink: And I agree, seeing all these babies is also making me kinda jealous too...I can't wait to meet our Ben!!! 

Stacey, I can't wait to hear how your appointment went! Hopefully they can come to some sort of solution so you can stay working. :hugs:

Logan, it sounds like you really did have very quick labors with both Bryce and McKenna. Hopefully this last birth will be just as quick and as enjoyable as possible or you. :flower:

I'm so exhausted today. :sleep: Last night someone was playing their music down the street so loud that it was making the windows in our house vibrate! :growlmad: I was up till almost 1am and even ended up calling the police at 11:30 because I was so mad. The music stopped shortly after that but it took me a long time to fall back asleep again! I'm thrilled its Friday and I'm off till Tuesday again. 

Only 4 more weeks of work for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: Dont worrie you will see your little man soon enough!!!!

Heather im sorry about the music last night. Hopefully tonight you will sleep better! Yay for the few days off!! Wow only 4 weeks thats great!!

Logan: It does sound like your deliverys were very fast indeed!! Im sure number 3 will be the same!!!

Well ladies i just go home from my doctors apointment very disapointed! She is taking me out of work. Im soo upset i dont know what we will do with one income. How on earth are we going to pay all of our bills and stuff? I just dont know what to do honestly. Im scared. 

I am to go in to see the doc 2 times a week. So like mondays i go see the doctor and then go for a non stress test for the baby. Then on thursday i go see the doctor and go for a ultrasound to check fluid and such around baby. This ruitine will repeat until the baby is born. She said her goal is to keep baby in until 36 weeks. She does not think i will make it to my due date. Today i had to go get a non stress test witch was showing me contracting every 3 min but baby was just fine. And a ultrasound. Baby was measuring 34 weeks and 4 lbs 8 oz. Fluid was great! I am to take my blood pressure twice a day and anything over 170/100 i am to call the doc right away.

Im scared i wont have a job when i return because now my fmla paperwork is out the window. I just honestly ladies dont know what to do.....


----------



## HAKing

Oh Stacey, I'm soooo sorry for the bad news from the doctor! :nope: so since the baby is measuring at 34 weeks are they changing your due date? What is the reason that they won't let you work??? 

I don't know a lot about it but it seems like you should still be able to qualify for some money if you pay into it every paycheck. Maybe ask your doctor if you haven't already?


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Its because if i understand correctly having high blood pressure so pregnancy induced hypertension is what it is now. I dont have enough protien in my urin for it to be pre e yet. But with high blood pressure the baby doesnt get the same amount of blood flow and oxygen to them. So the more often the bp is high the less blood and O2 witch can cause distress on the baby low fluid around baby and even death of the baby if not watched closley. So working is when my blood pressure is the highest although i dont know why it was high again today as i was off but so she said no working. If i was closer to my due date she would have induced me but because i still have 9 weeks til due date she doesnt want to take a chance. 

And about the measuring 34 weeks im not sure. I dont think that they will change my due date as my very first due date are considered more "acurate". I wish they would though because it sounds better to say well lets take you off of work at 34 wks vs 31. The funny thing is too that today my fundle height was right at 34 weeks. And i have asked about the disability and there is nothing here... Im almost thinking to go see if we can get some food stamps or something to help us out alittle. Im just not sure.


----------



## HAKing

I would say see if you can qualify for food stamps or something to help a bit. I'm sorry, you must be so stressed right now! :hugs: 

Could your DH pick up extra shifts at work? 

Would they induce you at 36 weeks? Hopefully you can keep her in until she is closer to full term. Did you ever have any of these problems with Jonathan or Natalia? Just try not to stress. I know it's easier for me to say but it will probably make your blood pressure rise more. Just take it easy and rest!


----------



## Skadi

That's awful to be dealing with Duejan, how stressful!

About measuring ahead... the later on the more off they are. I think I read at one point the estimates can be as much as a lb off. With Keira they told me she was nearly 4 lbs at 28 weeks and were questioning as to whether or not I was diabetic (I am not). When she was born at 29 weeks she was only 3 lbs. So I've experienced first hand just how far off they can be when you are further along.

I don't understand how you do not qualify for Disability. No offense to you or other Americans... but things like this makes me SO happy to be Canadian.

AFM... I got around to calling the Obstetrician to find out why I wasn't being seen until after 20 weeks with a high risk pregnancy and they FREAKED out. lol I'm on a cancellation list now so hoping to be seen soon. I'm so frustrated with my GPs office for not conveying all the information properly.


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather i think we would but i just kinda hate having to apply for that stuff you know. I was on it before when natalia was little and only dh was working. I never had any issues with this before. The doc even told me today my chances of this happening were very very very little! She said i did nothing wrong sometimes it just happens. My dh cant pick up any extra hours at his work he is already working 6 days a week. I really dont want him to pick up another job as i would prefer he was here with me. So who knows im sure we will figure it out. We also do.

Skadi: yup i know ultrasounds can be way off lol They are all estimates anyways most babies will just come when they are ready. Im happy that you called the ob and let them aware of what was happening. Hopefully you can get in soon!! What was the reason again you delivered so early??


----------



## Skadi

My Membranes ruptured at 28 weeks. No reason was found for it but there is a good chance it could happen again.

..and OMG I finally had time to read back...

Congrats Spiffy!!! He is gorgeous!

Congrats Blessed! I'm so excited for you! How do you feel about being due in March again? lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Grr. Had a reply all typed out and then got disconnected and lost it. Boo.

Anyway, here's a shorter version of what I wrote: :)

Skadi, that's awesome that they will see you sooner; too bad there was a miscommunication between the two offices. Have they given you any suggestions on how to prevent early labour this time around? I guess if they don't know what caused it, it would be kind of hard to know how to avoid it...

Heather, I hope you were able to get more rest today! Enjoy your long weekend, and wow, 4 weeks... That's awesome. I've only got 2 more weeks of work myself!

AFM, we managed to start de-cluttering our bedroom last night to make room for a bassinet. It felt so good to finally get that started. And today I sorted all our baby clothes by size, so they are all ready to go too. Next I think I'll start getting a hospital bad ready. And then the next big thing is lining up some options of what to do with Ozzy when we need to go to the hospital. As challenging as it would be to live with parents and/or in-laws, I'm jealous of you ladies who have that set-up right now. It would be so much simpler than having to drop him off or find someone to come here to watch him!


----------



## Skadi

I have no idea Harley because I haven't seen the Obstetrician yet. My family Doctor can't really put a plan in place. I know I will be getting the steroid shots towards the end of my second trimester to help speed up lung development just in case. Not sure what else will be done, if anything can be done.

Harley, I was worrying the same thing about what we are going to do with Keira. Ugh. Especially if I go early again and have to spend time in the hospital. I'll be packing my hospital bag when I hit 21 weeks. I do NOT want to get caught having to give a list of stuff to my OH to pack for me like last time. He thought thong underwear was appropriate hospital wear despite my instructions otherwise.


----------



## Duejan2012

Skadi: I hope they can give some advice from keepng your membranes from going early. I think thats a great start to just be prepared just incase.

Rachel: Wow you are working until 39 weeks. Thats great. I know what you mean about finding someone to watch the kids. I do have my MIL who will be watching my kids but i hate having to drop them off pick up. Idk lol it would be nice to just get up and go when the time comes. 

Well ladies i started another 24 hour urine catch today. Well see tomorrow how much protien i have. I really hope its less since i havnt been working. I also have a doc apointment and another ultrasound in the morning. I will also be seeing my doc so we will see what he says.

It was kinda quiet yesterday huh lol. I hope vanessa and jordyn are enjoying thier little boys!!!


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, I hope that you don't end up having this baby early! That's good you'll get in up see the doctor soon but crazy they didn't want to see you before 20 weeks! :nope:

Stacey, I'm glad you've been able to rest some. Hopefully there won't be any protein in your urine? If there is how much do they consider to be a problem where they would induce? Or can they somehow bring it down so you don't have to have Jaslynn too early? 

Rachel, it is nice having in laws here to help with Sam in case we have to hurry to the hospital! It sounds like you are a bit more prepared now, and only 2 more weeks of work is very exciting! Did Ozzy come early? 

Vanessa & Jordyn, I hope you are enjoying spending time with your little boys! :flower:

AFM, last night we went to a BBQ at a friends and Sam played with their little boy who is 2 months older than him. It was a lot of fun! I felt totally normal and then at 3am I woke up from being dead asleep with horrible contractions! They lasted about an hour but they were so bad I had to wake DH. I couldn't seem to get comfortable no matter how I laid or walked around. I thought for sure this little guy was coming early. Thankfully they ended up subsiding and I could go back to sleep. I never felt anything like this with Sam before so it totally caught me off guard! :shrug:


----------



## Skadi

Oh they DID want to see me prior to 20 weeks. My Family Dr screwed it up. I told him and the receptionist at least twice each that I should be referred sooner and they kind of shrugged it off. I had to take matters into my own hands which is why I am now on the cancellation list to try and get something sooner at the obs.


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing?

Stacey I'm so sorry to hear about all the issues you're having and that your doctor has had to sign you off work :nope: Consistently high blood pressure can be such a problem. I couldn't understand why mine was so high during labour either. Hope you can find some help with the money side of things. I get what ou mean about not wanting to apply for these things, I'm the same :hugs:

Heather that's so weird about the contractions! I guess your body is just practicing. Doesn't mean it's enjoyable though! 

Skadi I hope they can keep you going a bit longer this time :thumbup: How irritating that your doctor messed up in terms of your appointments :growlmad: 

Rachel we sorted all our baby clothes by size and couldn't believe how much we have! Milo won't need anything at all for the first year! Hope you can find a good childcare solution. We were lucky in that our labour was overnight so Noah didn't really know what was going on.

Melissa congratulations on your BFP! That's fantastic! :happydance: Really nice to hear from you as well :flower:

Jordyn I hope all is going well with Liam :flower:

All is good our end. Milo is a good feeder and sleeper generally and breastfeeding so far is going well. My milk has come in. My nipples are very sore but I'm pushing through it and I'm sure that if I can get through the next few days it will be a bit easier. 

Noah has been fabulous. He's so curious about Milo and cracks up when he makes noises like hiccuping! He always runs up to his Moses basket and grins in at him :cloud9: It's so cute! 

DH has been a star and is doing almost everything for Noah, as well as cooking and cleaning and looking after me. So I'm just able to recover and spend time feeding the tiny turtle, as we've nicknamed him :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I think as long as my blood pressure is not like dangerously high like going into seizing high and the protien is not enough to be considered pre eclampcia then i think we are ok doing what we are doing now. It would be so nice if there was no protien in my urin this time around!! I have been trying to watch my diet cutting down on my sodium and stuff. Trying to stay more hydrated. It seems like my bp is alot lower earlier in the day but gets high again later in the day. But they said that high bp can get out of control fast witch is why we are under these caustions. I am also on baby asprin to keep my blood from clotting while having the high bp. 

Aww the bbq sounds likeit was fun. I bet sam had a great time!! That is crazy about those contractions!! Maybe ben has other plans on when he wants to show is presences. I would let your doc know about those contractions at least 

vanessa: I am soo happy to hear that milo is doing soo well. That is great he is bf soo well!! Dont worrie the pain in your nipples will go just fight threw it. Put that special lotion on them xx. Aww i bet Noah is a great brother. That is soo cute that he laughs at everything lol And what a great dh you have!!! I hope i get that kinda of help when the baby comes along.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hello ladies, sorry I've been MIA the past few days. We've had family over a lot, so I haven't had a chance to relax on my own much. I've just read through all the posts, but I apologize if I miss anyone!

Stacey, I'm sorry they've taken you off work. :( I know how badly you wanted to avoid that. Will you be taking your kids out of day care since you're at home? If so, that should help with the money, right?

Heather, that's weird that you had just an hour of painful contractions, and then nothing. I had a lot of random contractions, but they usually weren't painful. The only time they were was when I had that random hour of contractions the day before I went into labor. Hopefully they're just practice contractions for you, and not a sign that labor is coming! Got to keep Ben cooking a little longer!

Rachel, you're so close! Of course, that's easy for me to say, since you're now 36+6, which is when I had Liam. Hopefully Jimmy will cooperate and come when you want him to. :flower:

Skadi, I can't believe your doctors screwed up so badly, but I'm glad that you got it fixed. Hopefully they'll get you in to see your OB soon, and hopefully you won't have any problems with this pregnancy and you can make it to term. After all, every pregnant woman should have to endure the long, uncomfortable third trimester at least once. :haha:

Vanessa, I'm glad to hear that everything is going so well with Milo. It sounds like Noah is really taking to the big brother job! I completely sympathize with you on the nipple pain. I'm feeling it, too. I got my milk in yesterday, and am now dealing with the dreaded engorgement phase. I hope it passes quickly!

As for Liam and I, we're doing great. :flower: He doesn't fuss much, except when he wants to eat or has a wet diaper, and I hope it continues, because I remember having to go to great lengths to get Alia to calm down when she was really little, especially in the evenings. Breastfeeding is going well, except for the aforementioned pain and discomfort. Liam gets on there and gets down to business pretty well, which is a relief, because part of the problem with Alia was trying to keep her awake and feeding for longer. I'm just really hoping my supply lasts longer this time around because of it.

Alia still gets excited and says "Baby!" every time she sees Liam, but we still can't let her get to close to him, because she'll inevitably start pointing out his facial features and saying, "Eye! Nose! Mouth! Hair!" etc, which also involves poking the body part she's naming off. :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha jordyn that made me laugh about how everyone should have to endure the long third tri at least once. It is soo true i think lol going to almost 41 weeks really sucked lol. As for the daycare. I will ask tomorrow if my doc will let me do a job the is mostly sitting and interacting with the residence. That will be nice if he would let me then i can still have alittle income coming in. But we already paid daycare for this month so they will for sure continue daycare this month.

I am also happy to hear that you and liam are doing well!! And that bf is going well. I too hope that your milk stays up longer this time around as well. How was it will family around? I dont like it much when a bunch of family comes arounds. I feel like just leave i wanna be free with my shirt off where i want to be instead of going in the room and such to feed the baby. 

Vanessa and jordyn: When do you go back and check on the babies? Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I went into labour with Ozzy at 40+5 and he was born the next day. So, I don't have much hope for Jimmy coming early. I feel like I'm in the two week wait except instead of looking for signs of being pregnant I'm symptom spotting for signs of labour! Seriously, every time I go the bathroom I hope to see bits of mucus plug or something, but nope. No signs of impending labour at all! 

And that's so weird about your hour of contractions. They must have been pretty bad to wake you up like that. Hopefully Ben will stay in there longer and get nice and big before he comes. Did Sam always enjoy playing with kids his age? I feel like Ozzy is just now starting to be interested in other kids.

Stacey, I hope your urine test comes back okay this time. Would be nice to know that your staying home is having a good effect on your bp.

Vanessa and Jordyn, it's nice to hear that you are all doing well. And especially that BFing is going well. It was one of the hardest "skills" to learn for me. I sure hope it's a bit easier this time around for me and Jimmy to get the hang of it, if you know what I mean. 

That's funny about Alia wanting to point out all of Liam's body parts (except for the poking, of course). :)

Skadi, of course you wouldn't know if they recommend anything yet... You haven't been to the OB. Silly me! I hope you get in soon to see them. And I had to chuckle a bit thinking of your OH packing thong underwear for you! I forget if you've said whether you'll be finding out the gender or not?


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel dont give up hope lol. I had natalia at 40+6 then i had jonathan at 39 weeks. So you never know you can still have jimmy before your due date!! I also had no signs of labor only that day i knew something was going on but nothing before..

Thank you i really hope so to. i already feel better. I have a good feeling about tomorrow. I hope that my bp is steady. I have noticed it is steady in the morning and toward the end of the day it starts to rise.


----------



## Duejan2012

Well ladies i went to my doctor apointment and again got nothing but bad news. My urin came back again with +1 protien. Last tues when i did the 24 hr urine test my protien came back as 140 something. I did another 24 hr starting yesterday morning til this morning. The results came back as 280 this time. 300 is preeclampsia. So i am to go thursday directly to labor and delivery at 9 am so they can do some more test and monitoring. My doc will meet me there. I dont want to deliver early. If i do i will have to go into denver where there is a nicu. Thats almost 2 hours away. And then if she has to stay in the nicu for a while then i will be driving back and forth until she is strong enough to get out. Im just really scared ladies. I want her to keep cooking longer.

How is everyone else? Quiet day again today lol. I know everyone is getting ready for there los huh haha.


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy lol.... I'm dreading the third trimester a bit. I had only a small taste but it was already very uncomfortable. VERY uncomfortable. That said I will take it with a smile and be happy for a Christmas day baby as long as this one reaches term! Seriously! I just want a baby I can hold after labour and not have whisked away from me. :/

Harley - Yes, I really want to find out the sex as soon as possible. If Its a girl I only have to buy a crib and mattress but that can be put off for a long while. If its a boy though I'm going shopping in the states for a layette. I won't be building a huge wardrobe like I did with Keira though. Lesson learned! lol

Duejan - Oh I hope your numbers drop when they check you again! Having a preemie isn't the end of the world but its not fun. Do they have the Ronald McDonald houses there for you to stay at while she is in the NICU if that does happen?


----------



## Duejan2012

Im not sure skadi. It would be nice if they did have a place like that i could stay at Im sure i will learn about all of that if they deside to deliver. Im sure its not the end of the world. BUt im just thinking again about my children now. How are they going to do without me. I dont think i can handle taking them with me especially jonathan as he will just be all over the place. I wont be able to focus on the baby with him there. Lets just pray that she makes it to term! Or closer to it. Then i dont care when she comes lol..

It was hard i think going from a girl to a boy. I had all pink stuff from when natalia was born. Car seat stroller clothes swing i mean EVERYTHING lol. I had to sell ALL of it when jonathan was born. I kept only a few outfits that i loved of natalias. But that time i bought all the big idems gender neutral. So the carseat and stroller etc will be used by this little girl. I just need clothes now lol. 

Tomorrow is the rodeo parade over here and natalias preschool is going to be in it!!! i will dress her up all cowgirl!! im soo exited i will take pics and show everyone lol. I think im more exited then she is haha


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, that's unfortunate that your urine test came back so high. :( I'll be praying hard for you and baby between now and Thursday. Out of curiosity, if she does come early would you then still be able to file that paperwork for your maternity leave? Might be a (small) brightside to a sucky situation. And please do post pics of Natalia as a cowgirl! Cute! Have fun tomorrow!

Skadi, what's the earliest they'll tell you the sex where you are? Most places in my area make you wait until at least 20 weeks. I think it'd be fun to have a boy and have an excuse to go buy some clothes! Heck, we have all the clothes we need and I just couldn't help but buy more!

AFM, I'm 37 weeks today! Hooray! Still no signs of labour, although my BH were much more noticeable today. I don't usually feel them all throughout the day, but they kept coming and going all day. I have an appointment tomorrow, and I'm going to insist they check my cervix! And ask if it's possible to do a sweep. Before they even knew I had GD they suggested I start getting sweeps as soon as possible because of the likelihood of having another big baby.

I also bought a Moses basket on a little rocker stand today. It was $60 at a consignment shop, which seemed pretty good compared to the full price ones online. I really wanted a Moses basket for the living room, so this a good solution since it's a basket and bassinet in one. :) I'm excited! Now I just need to clear off the floor on my side of the bed so we have a place to put it! :rofl:


----------



## HAKing

So glad you're both doing well with your little men, Jordyn and Vanessa! :flower: Can't wait to see more pictures.

Skadi, I hope you're able to get into the doctors soon! That sucks they screwed up so bad and didn't book you in sooner. :growlmad:

Rachel, congrats on making it full term! :happydance: I hope that Jimmy decides to make his appearance soon. :thumbup: I can't wait to hear about how your appointment goes today and hopefully they will do a sweep for you too. 

Stacey, I'm sorry that you keep getting more bad news at the doctors. :nope: I hope that on Thursday you get a bit of better news and don't have to end up delivering early! I'll be praying for you and your little lady! :hugs: 

AFM, I had a busy day yesterday! I cleaned everything...my car, our bedroom, Sam's bedroom. Washed all the bedding, his carseat and highchair...all before noon! I told DH I think I'm nesting! :haha: 

In the evening we went over to my uncles so Sam could meet his great aunt and uncle from Oregon. They were in love with him...he is such a little so off when he's around new people! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm counting down the days until Ben is here...I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone! :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: Im already off work and my maternity papers only cover 12 weeks of leave. I already talked to my boss and she garenteed my job when i came back and to take as long as needed. As for the money situation im going to see if somehow i can apply for short term disability as hypertention should qualify. So wish me luck there lol. Congrats on full term. I cant believe you are term already. I will be curiouse to see if they will give you a sweep. That would be nice. I never got one until 39 weeks here. Good luck and let us know

Heather: That is quiet a bit of nesting lol. I think these pregnancies have flown by as well!! Aww the is soo cute about sam. JOnathan will just stay calm and shy at first and then he is a big show off haha

AFM well off to natalias parade. It starts in 30 min aww she looks soo cute lol. I know im just prob saying that haha. Will come back and update in a little while!


----------



## Skadi

Duejan - I just looked quickly and there is one in Denver so that is good if it comes down to that. Hopefully they can keep you going to term though. 

Most of the stuff we bought for Keira is pretty gender neutral. I was given some pink stuff (a bouncer and swing) but I'll just throw a blanket over them if its a boy. lol 

Harley - I think 20 weeks here too. I think they do it like that to prevent abortions over the sex of the child. I want to know NOW though! lol

If even if its a girl I will go shopping, but for Keira instead lol.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi, that's the reason I've heard they make you wait until 20 weeks over here too. I didn't know they'd make me wait the first time, and I was so upset they didn't tell me right then and there at the u/s. And I agree about the shopping! I've been trying to find some new stuff for Ozzy. Once he hits the 24 mos. size he's going to have a lot less clothing, so I'm trying to stock up now.

Ah, I see, Stacey. Well, I hope you can qualify for disability pay. And that's so nice that your boss has guaranteed your job. What a relief!

Heather, that is some major nesting! I've already decided I'm not watching any TV tonight. It's all going to be cleaning and organizing for me! And that's really cute about Sam showing off for new people. And so cool that he got to meet his great aunt and uncle. 

Well, here's the lo-down of how my appointment went this morning:

Jimmy's still doing great. My blood pressure was a tad high the first time she took it, but she took it a second time and it had gone down, so she was happy with that.

I asked if she would check my cervix and she said they usually don't start checking until 38 weeks. She said she could check but it would just be for curiosity's sake, that they don't do membrane sweeps until 38 weeks. Well, it took a bit of conversation, but she agreed to do a sweep if indeed I was dilated and she was able to do one. She said they don't like to do them before 38 weeks in case the due date is off by a week for some reason, so I said, what if I told you I was using ovulation tests and taking my temperature and I know exactly when I ovulated and it's only one day off of the due date we got from the early ultrasound. That, and the fact that Ozzy was so big (and he got stuck on the way out) and so far everything points to Jimmy being big too, made her agree to do a sweep. She got the ultrasound machine out to check that he is indeed head-down (she didn't want a 'surprise breech' baby). He is head-down, and she also confirmed that he is indeed a boy. :)

She checked me and I'm only 1 cm dilated and not really effaced at all yet, but she was still able to do a sweep (because apparently I have an anterior cervix, meaning it's more in the front). So, if it works, I'll go into labour either tonight or tomorrow morning. Basically, if I'm not in labour by this time tomorrow then it didn't work. She said a good power walk might help too, so I went for a walk around the block right after I left the doctor's office. But now I'm just sitting here at my desk at work, so that's kind of a bummer. I'll go for another walk on my lunch break, though.

So, I guess we'd better actually pack a bag for the hospital today just in case! :) And hence all the cleaning I have planned for tonight!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I can't wait to see pictures of Natalia's costume! I bet she looks so cute!!!

Rachel, I'm super excited they did the sweep for you! I hope it works and you so indeed go into labor. All these babies is making me so excited and anxious for Ben! Definitely try to do some walking if you can during lunch to get things moving. And hopefully you can get all your packing done tonight too. I keep putting mine off but I plan to do it Friday no matter what!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Heather! I hope it works too! And you are already 35 weeks! Whaaaaatttt?! You are getting so close too!

I also forgot to add that my GBS swab came back positive. So much for that amoxicillin. Oh well.

And as for packing, last night I actually got out the bag we're going to use, so that's something! Ha!


----------



## Skadi

Oh yay Harley, hopefully the sweep works for you then! Good luck!

I JUST got my ultrasound date... It's July 23rd at 1 pm. I can't WAIT! :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Skadi! And hooray for an ultrasound date!!! Only two weeks away!


----------



## HAKing

Thanks, Rachel! I can hardly believe it myself. Only 4 weeks and 2 days till we meet Ben! :happydance: Unless he decides to show up early, which I'd be totally okay with! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. 

Harley happy term :) Hope Jimmy comes soon!!

Haking not long for you now... 

Happy things are going well spiffy and pie.. :)

Skadi-hope you get an apt asap.. how annoying that would be.. 

Due-hope you get some good news and things are looking better..

AFus.. we are well.. I think I too am nesting early lol.. I just want to clean crap out lol.. make some space.. we have been busy.. seems like every weekend is filled up.. 

almost 18 weeks... 2 weeks till my next us.. should be fun.. cant wait to see some more babies.. and have my own lol


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Skadi! That's great you got an ultrasound date! Will they possibly tell you the sex at that time since you'll be so close to 20 weeks?


----------



## lilrojo

Skadi that's my us too.. only at 930am.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I can't believe you're nearly 18 weeks! :wacko: So exciting!!! :happydance: Before you know it, it will be December.

Have you picked out names yet? :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Haking I know its going so fast.. seems like I just got my bfp and now its almost half over.. more than likely only 20-21 more weeks left.. dr wont let me go to my due date.. so that's a bonus.. :)

As for names.. nothing yet.. I do have a boys name I like but not sure what dh thinks about it.. so we will need to start chatting soon and figure out some options.. as were team yellow so wont know which way till birth.. 

Am I the only team yellow.. lol


----------



## HAKing

That's exciting to be team yellow! I think you might be the only strong willed one to stay team yellow! :haha: I've considered it for #3 but not sure I could do it! :blush: 

Why will your doctor not let you go over??


----------



## Skadi

Yes, I think they will tell me the sex at the ultrasound. I sooooo can't wait!

I'm thinking Ava Elizabeth for a girl although I'm not 100% sure on Elizabeth as a middle name as its my first name.. I would prefer a family name for her middle name but the choices aren't great.. (Sarah, Martha, Ellen, Florence, Della, Mary) I think Elizabeth goes best with Ava.

If its a boy then OH wants to name him after himself... ugh I do NOT want a Jr! Yuck.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, two scans in one day! I'm excited for the 23rd now!

Skadi, I think that out of all those names, Elizabeth sounds the best with Ava (which is a great name, btw). The next best, imo, is Mary. Ava Della just sounds kinda funny. And I get not wanting a Jr. Not really my thing either. Maybe your OH will compromise by using his first name as a middle name? 

Well, I just wanted to let you all know that so far nothing's happening over here. I'll try to post in the morning, but if I don't it doesn't mean I'm in labour. 

We did manage to do some laundry, packing, and clearing out the bedroom tonight. So, I feel much better about the possibility of Jimmy coming sooner rather than later. Still not sure what to do with Ozzy if the time comes... Our last resort is to just bring him with us, bring the church directory too, and then start calling 'random' people to see if they can come pick him up!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL Haking.. I did it with Bryce so I have gone through the yellow before.. :) and I must say I loved it.. :) You should try it.. 

As far as not letting me go over I think its more so due to my miscarriages... with Bryce he said we would induce at 39 weeks.. he had the cord wrapped around his neck and had stopped moving as much so I think that's a small concern too.. but I may be wrong lol and its just how he is.. 

Harley boo to the sweep not working.. sometimes is just your body isn't ready though you are.. when I had mine I was contracting like crazy so it just took pretty much instantly.. hope he comes sooner than later.. 

and the 23rd is gonna be an exciting day on this thread :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

I don't think I could handle being team yellow. I'd much rather get the surprise of the gender out of the way early.

And as you all can tell, I've not had Jimmy yet... Doesn't look like the sweep worked. Oh well; we'll try again next week!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: so this pregnancy business is REALLY HARD! :wacko:


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, thats exciting you'll get to find out in less than 2 weeks!!! :happydance: I also wouldn't want a Jr. Hopefully DH will agree to using his name as the middle name. That's what we did with Sam (though its also Sam's uncles name too) so many meaning behind it. I also like Ava Elizabeth the best too! 

Rachel, I'm sorry the sweep didn't take effect! Did you have more than one sweep with Ozzy? Like Logan said, I think sometimes it just means you're body isn't ready yet. Hopefully Jimmy doesn't keep you waiting too much longer. 

Logan, I'll definitely consider it for #3. I just have very little will power! :blush: but what an amazing surprise it is the day the finally arrive!


----------



## Duejan2012

Skadi: Thanks for looking up that place in denver. Good to know if it comes to it! Im soo exited for you about your scan!! NOt to much longer now! I also love the name ava elizabeth. It does sound the best to me. As for the boy name. I agree about the middle name. Or use his middle name as a middle name. So like with jonathan my dh wanted him named after him but i hate the jr idea and honestly I HATE dhs name haha. Its soo commen for mexicans i wasnt gna name my son that. So my dhs name is Jose Eduardo. So we chose a name that had the same initial as my dh and same middle name. So Jonathan Eduardo is my sons name. Idk just an idea lol. 

Logan: I cant believe your scan is comeing up already too! Im jelouse you had the will power to stay team yellow. I thought i would try with baby number 3 but i just couldnt lol. I love the being able to shop pink or blue etc. That must have been scary having the cord around bryces neck. Did you notice the reduced movement or did they catch it?

Rachel: Im sorry the sweep is not working. I thought it could take up to 48 hours so dont give up hope. I had one with natalia and went into labor 48 hours later. I would continue trying to stay active. Do you have a labor ball? I bounced on that with jonathan and it kept the contractions coming. Im glad that you got all that work done. SOund like you are ready if jimmy does come!!

Heather: It would be really cool if you could stay yellow for number 3 lol. I really tried but in the moment of the truth i just couldnt. There was no way mydh would have either so i would have found out either way lol. 

Hello babyhopes:flower:

Well ladies i tried to reply last night but i was in the middle of writing a nice post and my wifi wouldnt connect... I didnt until this morning i couldnt figure out way. 

But natalia parade was really good. She looked so cute. There was drums and a band playing behind her so she kept looking back at them. But i litterally started tearing up when i saw her walking. I am soo happy that we got her into a preschool. Her vocab is getting soo much better and well. I just see so much improvements with her. Her shyness is starting to go as well slowly but surely. Here is a few pics

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/002_zps2afb72f9.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/002_zps2afb72f9.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/005_zpsfe182991.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/005_zpsfe182991.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/007_zps2cb5d164.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/007_zps2cb5d164.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lilrojo

Hi baby :) it sure is.. lol

Haking-i would def recommend it.. its an amazing surprise.. most amazing thing was them telling me I had a boy.. so fun :)

Harley-boo to it not working.. but what's another week when your huge and pregnant.. lol


----------



## lilrojo

Aww too cute Due.. :) she looks like she had fun.. 

As far as the decreased movements I noticed it and said something.. well my apt started like this.. weight bp etc.. he did a check and a sweep.. I was 3cms I was contracting a ton.. I told him I hadn't been feeling him move as much.. so we did the nst and I was contracting the whole time prob a good 4-5 mins apart.. so he took to the labor and delivery section at the hospital.. and that was that 4 hours later my little man was here.. 

It was scary but I didn't know till after his head was out and they had to cut the cord.. so it was all well played.. 

Hoping for a nice smooth last round.. 

I loved not knowing.. best surprise ever..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Whew! Let's see if I can catch up!

Skadi, I'm so looking forward to finding out the gender of your little one! Liam has my DH's name as his middle name, and I think it's a really nice way to go. As for a girl, I agree, I like Ava Elizabeth the best. :thumbup:

Stacey, I'm glad to hear that your job is being saved for you! I really hope your next appointment gives you better news, too. Natalia is so stinkin' cute in that cowgirl outfit!!!

Rachel, sorry your sweep didn't work. :( I hope that Jimmy doesn't keep you waiting much longer. But that's great that you're getting so much done to prepare for his arrival. That will make things so less stressful. We never got our bassinet set up before Liam came, and then when we went to put it together, we realized that we were missing a piece. So for now he's sleeping in the pack n' play with the basinet attatchment on it.

Heather, I can't believe you're full term in less than two weeks! And as for team yellow, I'm still considering it for next time since I have one of each, but I have a feeling that I would break down and have to find out. :dohh:

Babyhopes, nice to hear from you. I agree, pregnancy is hard work, although now that my baby's here, I can't help but think that pregnancy was much easier. :haha:

As for us, we're still hanging in there. I had a couple of really bad days with breastfeeding. My nipples got so bad that one of them was bleeding and every time I would latch Liam on, I would cry. I went to a meeting of Le Leche League, and the lactation specialist there thinks that Liam has tongue tie and lip tie, which is probably why I've been hurting so bad. I'll have to have them clipped at his two week check-up with the pediatrician. I'm also suffering from the loss of sleep. Liam went from 8:30pm to 2am without sleeping for more than 20 minutes before waking back up to fuss again. I was bawling by the end because I just wanted to sleep so badly. I forgot how hard it is going without sleep!

Vanessa, how are you and Milo getting on?


----------



## Duejan2012

:hugs:awww jordyn hang in there. You are doing great. Dont forget that we have all been there and done that. Its got to be hard. How is alia doing is she waking up tons? Sleep when you can. Keep putting lotion on your nipples and keep it up. You can do it jordyn. You can. just relax hun:hugs:

Logan: Thats good you noticed it. They must of played it really calm when he had the cord around his neck. Very scary. That one of my biggest fears is not realizing that her movement is less and missing it until i dont feel her at all. :nope: I will also hope that you have a smooth third and last time!!


----------



## lilrojo

So since you all are doing the bfing thing.. do you have a pump recommendation or all they all the same lol.. and do you wait to buy a pump or get it before.. I just don't want to waste money if things don't work out..


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan: Im not sure about the best type of pump. I know electic are the way to go but the one i have doesnt seem to get all the milk out. So i will see what others have to say about this question lol


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I do know that electric and double.. just don't know much else lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Logan, I have a manual single pump, but I haven't tried it out yet. I'll let you know how it goes in a few weeks!

Good to hear from you babyhopes! How're you doing? Hanging in there? I've been lucky so far, since this pregnancy seems much easier than my first (and that one wasn't so bad to begin with)!

Jordyn, that's great that you've figured out that Liam is tongue tied and can get it corrected. I hope that solves the soreness for you. Hang in there in the meantime. And I know everyone says this, but I really do hope you can get in some good sleep here and there when you're able to. I'll be joining in you in the sleep deprivation stage soon enough! 

And it does feel good to be getting stuff done. And Stacey, one of the things I did last night was get out my labour/yoga ball and fill it with air! I'm going to start bouncing on it nightly. :)

And oh my goodness, Natalia is so stinkin' adorable in that cowgirl outfit! The cutest one out there, for sure!

Logan, I agree that must have been scary to find out Bryce had the cord around his neck, even if you were only aware of it for a short time. I try to pay attention to Jimmy's movements so that I'll know if they start to become abnormal or reduced. Sometimes it's hard to tell, though, whether he's just running out of room and that's why it feels different or if something is really wrong. So far, though, he's still been super active at night with really powerful kicks, so that's good.


----------



## HAKing

Hello babyhopes! :flower:

Stacey, Natalia looks so darn cute in her cowgirl outfit! I bet you're so proud of her and how well she is doing at the new school! :thumbup: how are you feeling today? I really hope you're appointment goes well tomorrow. :hugs:

Jordyn, it's good to hear from you. I hope the lactation specialist is able to help you! Breastfeeding is so hard, you're doing great sticking with it and trying to make it work. I was never able to with Sam so I just pumped instead. Do you plan on getting a pump or or do you already have one? How is Alia coping with having a baby brother? I would be lying if I didn't say I'm not nervous about having 2 in a few weeks! :wacko:

Rachel, how are you feeling? Any new progress? :flower:

Logan, I bought a pump before having Sam so I didn't have to worry about it. I got the medela pump in style advanced. I liked it because it was a double electric pump so I could pump hands free with the bra you hook them into. It was less than $300. I also think you are able to rent one from the hospital usually that way you don't have to buy one to see if the whole breastfeeding works for you and usually insurance will cover it. Maybe check into it? :shrug:

AFM, I think my sciatic nerve is acting up! I feel it more in my left leg than right but it's not too bad at the moment though I'd be okay if it went away! Only 28 more days!!! :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ick, Heather. That stinks about your sciatic nerve. Hope it stays manageable for next few weeks! Not long now! Wheeee!!!

And no, absolutely nothing happening over here. No spotting, no mucus, no extra BH. Not even loose stools today (had them for the last week, sorry for the TMI moment, but it just kinda sucks that all _possible_ signs of labour have gone away today!)

That's okay, though. I just heard from my brother and SIL that their passports are expired and it'll be 2-3 weeks before they get their enhanced drivers licenses to be able to cross the border. So maybe it's okay if Jimmy comes on time or late, then they'll be able to come visit him right away! :)

Oh, and I forgot... Someone asked if I had sweeps with Ozzy. I had one at 40 weeks, but it didn't do much. A little bit of extra mucus came out, but I didn't go into labour until a few days after that.


----------



## Skadi

I got a double electric breast-pump. It's a Medela Pump in style tote... which I think is the same as the Freestyle. In the NICU they have the Medela Symphony which I wish I had just ordered to buy as it works so much better as its hospital grade. I do like the pump I have, its quick and the suction is pretty good. 

I would hold off on buying a pump for a few days to see how breastfeeding goes. If its not going well it might be worth splurging on the hospital grade so you can pump and bottle feed ebm at least? It would still be cheaper than the cost of formula I think and with the hospital grade you wouldn't have to worry about your supply dropping like you would with even the normal double electric pumps. It really depends on what your plans are and how BFing works out.

If this baby is in the NICU I will probably sell my Freestyle and buy the Symphony.

Poop about no labour signs Harley. :(


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I am very proud of Natalia. She is learning soo much! And she was soo darn cute yesterday lol. My dh and i thought for sure she would come to us when she saw us but she didnt she stayed there walking aww we were so proud lol. Im feeling ok. Sometimes i get this big headache but it only seems to be when im sitting up. When i go to lay back down it goes away. I really hope that i get some good news tomorrow although they may make me do another 24 hr urine tomorrow. I am to meet my doc in labor and delivery tomorrow instead of his office. So we will see what happens. 

As for the sciatic. Stretch stretch and stretch is all i can say for it. You know i first got sciatic prob after natalia was born when she was about 4 months old. I have had it ever since. Its not fun at all. But stretching is the only thing that makes it feel better. In that moment after the stretches i find it acually hurts alot but the following day you feel GREAT! So try it before you go to bed xx

Rachel: I am sorry about no symptoms of labor. Maybe next week when they do it again. Let me ask you how did you feel after the sweep? Did you feel kinda crampy or anything. DId you even spot alittle? just curiouse. Maybe your doc didnt do the sweep very well. but i could be wrong. Good for getting your ball out. I think that helped tons with jonathan xx

Skadi: I will look into that breast pump. Just incase things dont work out again this time i can maybe keep her at least with only breast milk. xx


----------



## Skadi

Oh another option would be to rent the Symphony (I think it was like $40-$60 a month to rent) to establish your supply and then buy a double electric like the Freestyle for everyday pumping or just continue to rent the symphony until you are ready to wean to cow milk. I think you have to weigh in cost vs use. If you plan to have more kids then buying might be better? I am not sure as I am not entirely sure myself what the best route to go is. I do regret buying the freestyle over the symphony though. (Freestyle was $300 or $400 and the Symphony is a thousand more than that...)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I felt a little crampy and my BH got a bit more frequent yesterday after the sweep, but I had no spotting at all and no mucus. And my BH are back to normal today - not too frequent and not too intense. But this afternoon I did lose a tiny bit of mucus, so that's promising. Probably not the result of the sweep, but at least it's something! And I have to say, the sweep itself didn't hurt at all, so maybe she wasn't able to really get in there and do it properly? I remember the one with Ozzy feeling a lot more uncomfortable.

And I hope you get some good news tomorrow. I'll be checking throughout the day to see what's happening. :)


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I hope that things start happening for you soon! :flower: I can't decide what is worse...symptom spotting for pregnancy or symptom spotting for labor! :haha: 

Stacey, I hope things go well for you today! I'll be thinking about you. :hugs: Update us when you can. What time is your appointment? 

Well, DH is leaving again tomorrow for a business trip and won't be back until Tuesday afternoon! I'm not really looking forward to being single mommy again for the next few days. :nope: I'm also getting kinda stressed that Ben is gonna come early...mostly because I'm not really ready for him! Next weekend we will get the nursery all put together so hopefully I'll feel less stressed after that. I really don't want him to come before my mom is here either. I started having more BH contractions last night though which in a way is exciting but I know it could mean nothing too! :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

Well ladies im back from my apointment. My bp today was 150/100. But my heart rate was 140. The doctor ordered all different types of blood test a u/a and a thyroid test. All came back normal. So its just the blood pressure problems. I do a 24 hr urine collection once a week so every sunday i will start and turn it in every monday before my apointment. I will go to nst's twice a week and then ultrasound every 3 to make sure she is growing properly. As long as nothing like my bp gets super high or the protien gets to high he will be delivering me at 37 weeks no questions ask. SO thats kinda something to look foward to. SO as long as my bp doesnt go into siezure rates, protien doesnt get way high and she doesnt stop growing or amniotic fluid get to low at 37 weeks we will have our baby girl so that is i think around aug 15th. Thats all i know right now. We will see what happens on monday with my next apointment xx

Rachel i hope something starts happening soon!! I hope jimmy doesnt keep you waiting very long.

Heather: Im sorry that your dh is going away again. I hope that ben waits until you are ready!!

So today we were able to talk to the father at our church and my kids are getting baptized on sunday!!! I am soo exited. I think more then they are haha. So we have alot of planning to do. My MIL got Natalia a beautiful dress for it. I will be taking tons of pictures!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies for the tips.. helps out a lot.. do you want to talk about renting one ahead of time.. like now or wait till your closer or after or what lol.. just trying to figure it all out.. 

18 weeks for me tomorrow.. cant believe it.. been feeling more movements so that's fun.. Bryce didn't move a ton but I could usually get him to so at the end I knew something wasn't right.. and after 2 mc's I was a bit paranoid..


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm glad you didn't have too much bad news at the doctors today! :hugs: and that is kinda exciting to have a date to look forward to! :thumbup: that's only 1 week after I'm scheduled to have Ben! I just hope your bp and everything stays under control for the next 5 weeks. 

Also, super exciting about getting Jonathan and Natalia baptized! Sounds like you are gonna have a busy next few weeks. How ready are you guys for your little lady? Will she sleep in your room temporarily? 

Logan, wow 18 weeks already!!! :thumbup: I'm glad you're starting to feel your LO too. :flower: I wouldn't think you would have to ask about renting a pump this soon but maybe just mention it to your doctor and see what they say. I never rented one but was offered to use one in the hospital if I wanted. Though I know they suggest not pumping and bottle feeding until you have a good latch down before introducing a bottle because of nipple confusion. That's part of our problem with Sam and we never could go back! :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! Hope all of you are doing well :flower:

Give me a minute to catch up!

Stacey I'm glad all your tests came back normal, it's so annoying about the blood pressure but relieving to hear that everything else is normal. Much better that you're delivered at 37 weeks. How lovely that you're getting your kids baptised! Must show us pics :flower:

Rachel sorry to hear nothing's happening just yet. Still it can happen so suddenly and without warning, so fingers crossed! 

Logan I can't believe you're 18 weeks now! So exciting that you're feeling movements now :cloud9:

Heather that's rubbish about your sciatic nerve :nope: Hope you can get a bit of relief.

As for me and us, all is good :thumbup: Starting to settle into a rhythm. Breastfeeding is going really well and I am absolutely over the moon that we're cracking it. It has been a personal goal of mine, nothing against formula because Noah has thrived on it, I just wanted to experience it properly if you know what I mean? My sore nipples are starting to ease and Milo is now pretty good at latching well. And I fed him for the first time in public earlier, something that was playing on my mind a bit, and it went perfectly. I've been thinking about pumps too, I did want to give it some time to see if breastfeeding was going to work for us and it seems it is, so thinking about investing in one. I'd like to get a very good one and pay a decent amount, that way I know it'll do the job well.

Noah is still generally in a good mood although he's in a bit of a no phase at the moment. Not that he says it yet :wacko: He shakes his head pretty forcefully if he doesn't want to do whatever it is, can be anything from putting shoes on to getting out of the bath. Still he's reacted very well to Milo's arrival, and if you say to him where's Milo he'll go and point to him or peek in at him and grin!

I'm feeling pretty much back to normal, still on iron tablets but my energy is returning and this evening I even managed to do Noah's bath and bedtime which was lovely since I haven't been able to after Milo's birth.

How are things with you Jordyn?


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I honestly don't see myself bfing though for a long period of time.. so im leaning more towards pumping and feeding.. so baby still gets the breast milk but just not on me if you all get it.. lol..


----------



## lilrojo

Pie that is great that things are going so well for you all.. happy to hear it..:)

Haking-my nerve has been a constant problem.. blah sometimes I feel like my leg is going to give out.. 

Due happy you got some good news for once.. and not bad.. the baptism sounds great enjoy!! I have my nephews this sunday.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Logan, sorry you're having nerve pain too! Have you had it with your other two pregnancies at all? I understand what you mean about pumping instead of breastfeeding from you...that is basically what I did. It's a lot of work but worth it in the long run and saves a lot of money! :thumbup: I'm just really determined to make it work this time if possible. 

Vanessa, I'm glad to hear that you're setting into a rhythm with everything and breastfeeding is going well! :thumbup: It sounds like Noah is such a great big brother and truly interested in his brother. How are you finding it with two little ones? I'm feeling a bit nervous but I think once in the position you just figure it out! :shrug:

Rachel, I'm hoping the reason we haven't heard from you this morning is because you're in labor! :winkwink:

Jordyn, I hope things are going well with you and Liam! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm glad to hear that your appointment went well. That's crazy to think that you'll be having your little girl in 5 weeks!

Heather, sorry to hear about the sciatic pain. :( I had it for a little while with Alia, but thankfully it went away. I hope you get some relief soon, and if not, well then at least you only have 4 weeks left!

Logan, I have the Evenflo Simply Go electric pump and it works okay. I got it from my friend, who ended up with two pumps, so she gave me one. So I got pretty lucky. And yay for feeling your baby move! That's always so exciting. :)

Rachel, I had a little bit of mucous plug the morning of the 2nd, and then went into labor the next day, so you never know. ;) I sure hope it's soon for you! I feel like I cheated a little, since I never had to go through the final countdown weeks with this pregnancy. In fact, it's weird to think that I have a one week old baby, but if I was still pregnant, I would only be 37+6 weeks!

Vanessa, I'm glad to hear that things are going well with Milo, and that breastfeeding is a success. That's great that your nipples are already starting to heal up! I can't wait to experience pain-free breastfeeding, since I never got to that point with Alia.

As for us, things are still going well. My DH was able to work from home yesterday, so he kept an eye on Alia while I got a little extra sleep in the morning, and then today my MIL stayed home from work half day so that I could get some sleep this morning, too. So I think that's really helped. I'm still dealing with a lot of pain from breastfeeding, but I'm hoping that my nipples will start to toughen up soon. As for Alia, she's had some trouble napping the last few days, and I think it's because her schedule has been thrown off so badly this week. Tomorrow will be my first full day on my own, but then we'll have the weekend, so hopefully next week she can get back to her normal routine. I think one of the hardest things for her is that I can't pick her up all the time, since I want to make sure I don't mess up the healing of my stiches. But I feel like I'm healing really well, and a lot faster than I did with Alia, so hopefully I can resume my normal lifting sooner than the prescribed 4 weeks. Also, my postpartum bleeding has gotten really light, so I think that's almost over already, which is great. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great that you're DH is helping to watch Alia and your MIL is pitching in too so you can get some rest! That is also my biggest worry after having Ben is that I won't be able to pick up Sam like I do now since he won't really understand that I had surgery! :nope:

Do you have any pictures you'd like to share of Liam? :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, so glad to hear you and your doctor came up with a plan to (hopefully) get you to 37 weeks. What a relief! I'm sure everything will work out and baby girl will arrive safely in mid-August! And that's fun about the baptism. We don't do infant baptism at my church, but rather child dedications where the parents commit to raising the child under Christian principles. We dedicated Ozzy when was 3 months, so we'll probably do the same for Jimmy around the same age. :) So exciting!

Vanessa, it's great to hear that BFing is going so well. And kudos on doing it in public. That can be tricky for sure. 

Heather, I hope your time as a "single parent" goes well. Not sure how I'd handle that myself. Especially being so pregnant! 

AFM, I only did a little bit of nesting last night. I washed the car seat insert and the cover for the moses basket. I didn't feel the need to do much else because Daniel had already done a ton of dishes and laundry during the day, so that satisfied my crazy nesting desires for the day. :)

ETA: Jordyn, so glad you've been able to get some sleep. Hooray for family helping out. 

And I agree, pictures of Liam (and Milo!) would be very welcome. :)


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's awesome that Daniel is helping out with the cleaning! :thumbup: I'm sure it is nice to not feel like you're doing it all and rest a bit before Jimmy arrives. 

Okay girls, totally random question but size shoes does your LO's wear?? I'm shopping for new shoes for Sam now, after last buying him a few pairs in October that still fit! This child has super small feet. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I think Ozzy wears a 4? Maybe getting close to a 5? I should know this! Aaah!


----------



## HAKing

Sam is in a 4 still and they are still fitting!!! :wacko: There is no way he could wear a 5. He has a few pairs as gifts that I still can't put on him. I'm thinking about getting a 4.5 to let him grow into. :shrug:

But with my luck he'll have a major growth spurt and jump up 1.5 sizes overnight! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia has small feet, too. She just recently graduated to size 3! :dohh:

As for pictures, I need to be taking more! But here's one that I thought was cute, since he's grabbing his pacifier and his ear. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Jordyn he is a doll!!! <3 He looks a lot of Alia too.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Love that picture! He's super cute and looks über snuggly. And what a cool sheet/blanket/whateveritis that he's laying on too.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww cute pic.. :) broody for my own baby lol

Shoes my son is wearing a 4 :)


----------



## Skadi

Awww what a cute pie!

Keira is in a 3.5 lol


----------



## Duejan2012

Vanessa: I am soo happy that you are doing well. And that bf is going soo well. That is one of my personal goals with this dd. Noah sounds like he is a great big brother!! 

Jordyn: What a beautiful picture of Liam. He does look alot like Alia. Hang in there you are doing great. I bet your nipple will feel better once liam tongue tie is fixed. You can do it! Give Alia some time. Its prob a HUGE change for her with the new baby here. She will get it as well! 

Heather: I cant get Jonathans feet into a 4 anymore. But that could be because he just has a fat foot? He is deff in a 5. They fit him well he doesnt fall all over from them being to big either. I think at this time with natalia she was barley in a 3 lol. Even now at 4 years she is barley at 8 haha. 

Rachel: That was great your dh helped with your nesting lol. That is always nice. Maybe he had alittle nesting himself haha. I really hope Jimmy doesnt keep us waiting very long

Logan: Wow 18 weeks. I just cant believe how fast the time has gone


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 32 weeks Due.. My dd was the same.. she is almost 4 and in 7 and 8s depending on the shoes... :)


----------



## Pielette

Well it's made me laugh to hear your babies' shoe sizes! Noah is in 5 and a half and 6s. He has big fat feet :haha: They were measured ages ago now so should get them checked again.

Aw Jordyn, Liam is so cute! Love the hand on the pacifier :cloud9: We've tried Milo with one but he just doesn't seem to get the point of them!

Here's a couple of pics of my tiny one :cloud9:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130708_090418_zpsf4b38893.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130707_170536_zps6ffbdf4d.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, your little guy is a cutie! :flower: 

That's funny you said Noah has big fat feet! :haha: that's my nephew; his feet are as long as they are wide! I say he has Fred Flinstone feet.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Okay, I checked and Ozzy is in a size 5. I have to laugh because he also has big fat Fred Flintsone feet!!! :haha:

Vanessa, Milo is adorable! Ozzy didn't get the whole pacifier thing at first either. Now he's addicted to it!

I talked to my mom tonight, and she is going to come and stay for about a week once Jimmy arrives. She'll stay in a hotel or a small rental home if she can find one on short notice. That way she can take Ozzy for a whole day and/or overnight and we can have some "alone time" with Jimmy. I think we'll be able to sleep better that way too. (I can only imagine how excited we'll be when our two boys happen to both be sleeping at the same time!) I'm really glad she's coming. She was a huge help when Ozzy was born.


----------



## Skadi

Milo is adorable! Aww New Babies! :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, Milo is such a cutie! And he looks a lot like Noah! Especially looking at the first picture in your post and your avatar picture. :flower:

Rachel, that's great that your mom will be with you for the first week. I think if you can get extra sleep during that time, it really sets you up well for the time after. Oh! And I keep forgetting to say this. I'm pretty sure it was you who said that you had depression pretty bad after Ozzy was born, and I had it really bad after Alia, so much that I was regretting even having a child. But this time around I haven't had it at all! I've had hard moments, but I know they've just been from sleep-deprivation, or the pain of breastfeeding. I feel happy and myself this time around. I was totally expecting to have the depression problems again this time around, but it just goes to show that every pregnancy is totally different! :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's great that your mom is gonna come and help you when Jimmy is born! Do you have any close family around you? My mom is coming up too and I feel soooo happy to have her for a few week. She was so helpful with Sam that I would hate to be without her. 

Jordyn, that's great you are feeling normal this go around! :flower: I think it does help to know what to expect the second time so you aren't in for such a shock when you are tired and feeling so sleep deprived!


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks logan: just 5 more week to go!!! Thats exactly right lol Depending on the shoe she has wide feet as well so sometimes her shoes are too big lol

vanessa: Milo is soo cute. I was going to say the exacte same thing as jordyn that he looks like Noah especially in your avitar pic lol Wow Noah has some big feetlol I think the widness of jonathans feet he willl be going up sizes again. lol

Rachel: That is great news that your mom is comeing up to help you!!! I dont think there is anyone better then your own mom. My mom wont be comeing until sept 5 or 6. Baby will be about 3 weeks or so by then as long as all goes well. 

Heather that made me laugh about the fred flinstone feet haha. Im glad your mom is coming as well!!!

Jordyn: I am soo happy that you are feeling pretty good after birth. And non feeling much of baby blues!!!!! I agree maybe its because we all know what to expect after the first baby lol. Aww Liam is soo cute!

afm: Im not feeling to hot today. This headache ihave is rediculouse. ive already taken tylonel and it hasnt done squat for me. My hubby is going to buy us some dinner tonight so i can relax some. 
So yesterday we cut the kids hair. Jonathan looks all grown up. We never had cut it so short. But i ask the lady why when we want to spike his hair it just kinda falls over. She said that boys with curly hair has to be cut shorter otherwise they will just fall over. So sure enough she was right. You all will see when i take pics from sunday lol.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm sorry you're feeling crummy today! :hugs: I hope you can rest and your headache starts to go away! I can't wait to see pictures of Jonathan's new haircut. I plan to get Sam's cut this weekend as well. It's getting way long it's starting to get a curl at the end! 

Well, DH left this morning for CT and won't be back till Tuesday afternoon. Our sitter takes 1 week a year off and this so happened to be the week and with in-laws out of town Sam had to come to work with me half day. It was very interesting to say the least...I took off an hour early and just taking a half day vacation! So our weekend started a bit early...in just perfect timing for a nap! :winkwink:

I figure take advantage before Ben gets here. :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks heather i do too. Aww i bet that sam will look so cute with the hair cut. I Hate cutting jonathans hair because it does cut out all of his curls. But my dh insist on keeping his hair short so he doesnt look like a girl. The hair cutter lady said why do you wanna cut all those cute curls off. I just told her to ask my husband lol. But its soo short now like finger length all around lol Then he has this callick on the front of his head so that part sticks up haha. 

Im sorry your dh is gone. At least you can take sam with you to work. That is great. Although im sure you cant get done as much. But its nice. Aww thats great you got home alittle early today. A nap sounds wonderful!!!! i am soo jelouse!!!! haha


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all read through some.. 

wanted to say to pie the lo is soo cute.. love little babies.. :)

Im 18 weeks today whoop..
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well today. :( I hope your blood pressure can regulate itself so that you don't have to suffer with the side effects, like that headache. I've had a headache today as well, but I'm pretty sure mine is just from not having enough sleep.

Heather, I hope things go well while your DH is away. That's great that you got a nap in today! In fact, you should try to use this time with your DH away as a chance to get lots of rest so that you're as ready as you can be when Ben arrives. :flower:

Logan, cute bump! :thumbup: I still have the icky postpartum bump, which makes me miss my pregnant bump. At least there was a good reason for it then! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, it was me who had the baby blues pretty badly first time around, so that is so nice to hear that you are doing much better this time! I did find someone to do placenta encapsulation for me, so I'm doing that a proactive measure to combat that. I could tell that sometimes I was crying because I was just sleep deprived and other times I could tell that I was sad for no good reason at all. I'm hoping this time is easier.

Heather, Daniel's parents are fairly close, about a half hour away, but we honestly don't see them very much. They came to the hospital when Ozzy was first born, but didn't hold him because they had been sick (their choice, not mine). They came to our house when he was almost a week old to actually visit with him the first time. Anyway, I'd much rather have my own mom there helping than Daniel's! She's a great lady, it's just not the same, iywim. And Daniel's sister lives pretty close too, but she is super busy a lot of the time and is single with two girls of her own. Hope you had a good nap! Sounds like you'll need to be well rested for the week ahead! :)

Stacey, I hope your head feels better soon. Do you think it's related to your BP or does it feel different. Either way it can't be fun. And we really need to get Ozzy's hair cut, but I'm reluctant because I love his little curls on the back of his head! But we will get it cut before we have the photographer come over to take Jimmy's newborn portraits, since we'll also so some family and brother shots too. :)

Logan, cute bump as always! Starting to look like a genuine baby in there. ;) And happy 18 weeks! Yay!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, it is nice having the option of taking Sam to work but its kinda a pain too because he is at the age of wanting to get into everything so like you said I don't get as much done like I could without him there. 

Logan, what a cute bump you have coming along there! :flower:

Jordyn, that's the plan; rest as much as I can because my days are numbered before Ben makes an appearance! :haha: then I'll never get to take a proper nap. :dohh: I missed my bump after having Sam too but I do look forward go getting back into shape now and meeting this little guy! Does it seem like the weight is coming off quickly? 

Rachel, I can totally relate and understand what you mean by having your own mom. I do like my mil but its not the same as my own mom. Never feel as comfortable with her like with my own! My mom and I are so much alike that we argue sometimes but she 100% gets me so it will be nice having her here! I never felt judged after having Sam like I did with mil about some things. 

Ah, well woke up from a nice nap. Sam is still napping so I'm gonna leave him be so I can shower without him constantly looking in on me in there! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm down 17 pounds so far, which means I have to lose 23 more pounds to get back to pre-pregnancy weight, and 31 pounds to get to my goal weight. But I feel like it will go better this time around since I'll be up and moving more to keep up with Alia, and if I can breastfeed for longer, I know that will help, too.

I have to admit ladies, I'm pretty jealous. I only have my MIL since my own mom passed away when I was 11, so I don't even know what that's like to have my mom there for me now that I'm a mother myself. Sometimes I just really wish that my kids could know their other grandma. :(

Okay, on a lighter note, I have a picture of Alia giving Liam a kiss, and then I also have a picture of Liam and then a picture of Alia as a newborn to compare him to. They do look pretty similar!
 



Attached Files:







4small.jpg
File size: 108.4 KB
Views: 5









10small.jpg
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 4









3-11-12 (11)copy.jpg
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, 17lbs so far is awesome especially since Liam is only a week old! :thumbup: Liam and Alia really look similar, even still! Very cute :cloud9: I'm sorry you don't have your mom and she wasnt able to meet her grandchildren. :nope: you'll just have to make sure to tell them all about about her as they grow and how wonderful she was! :hugs:

I took Sam this afternoon to get a haircut. He did so good! The girl was complimenting on how well he did for his age! :cloud9: then we went to the mall to look for a new pair of shoes and a book! 

A few pictures: Sam and his new shoes and books (he won't let me take off the shoes lol) 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsf28d9d14.jpg

And his new haircut...looks the same from the front though, mainly cut the back! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsd6e06e97.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I too hope my bp somehow regulates. Doc says he doesnt put people on bp medicine though as it alot of time can hide preeclampsia and lead to worse problems. I would have refused them anyways but that is good to know. I am sorry about not being able to have your mom here. I agree with heather just make sure you talk about her with your kids so they know her:hugs: Aww those pictures are soo cute. Before i read your post i thought the last two pics were the same pics exept i saw pink in the last one lol. They look very much alike! And wow 17lbs that is awsom!!!! 

Rachel: Yes im pretty positive that my head ache has to do with my bp. I feel that head ach and also you know how you feel when you stand up so fast you get like dizzy like if you need to sit down again. Ive been feeling like this all day. Even when lying down:nope: ugg i hope these 5 weeks go fast lol. I feel the same about the parent stuff. I love my MIL i really do but there is just nothing the same as your own mom... Im very happy your mom is coming out.

Logan: What a beautiful bump you have! Congrats on 18 weeks. Not long now until your scan!!

Heather: Aww what a nice hair cut. That is great that he did so well. I hear not alot of kids our los ages do well. Jonathan sat up there like if he had been doing it for years lol. Even when she took out the trimmers he just laughed at it lol. He loves getting his hair cut, but the lady cutting his hair said that she has been trying to cut her grandsons hair forever and he screams and screams and doesnt let her cut it. He is now 3 and still fights it lol Love the shoes. And the books. Jonathan has started falling asleep with his books the past two nights. Its very cute. haha

Today jonathan had his 18 month old check up. He is now 25lbs and 31.5 inch. He is short and fat basically haha. But he checked out great. He got the hep a shot i think it was and didnt even cry. I mean not even a peep out of him lol. The nurse was like he was my best patient all day haha. Aww but i was very proud. He is in this phase now where he says bye to everyone. I mean everyone lol. We went to the store after his apointment and if someone walked by he says bye and starts waving haha its the cutest thing. And omg he has started doing this pouty face when we tell him no. Next time he does it im going to try to get in on camera. Its just priceless haha. The nurse today that jonathan had specializes in breast feeding and stuff. And like i have been going to labor and delivery for my apointments the nurse there told her about me. SO today she told me that she is going to really help me this time to try to establish it well before we go home from the hospital. Especially because baby might come alittle early. Even at 37 weeks sometimes they still have problems. So that was very nice of her to talk to me about it.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Jordyn, I remember you telling us about your mom before, but I had forgotten. Sorry. :( I kind of know the feeling (not quite the same) because I lost my dad at 13 and I really wish my kids could have known their Grandpa Jim. We're naming Jimmy after him (he was named James, went by Jimmy when he was young, and then Jim when older). My mom recently gave me a framed picture of my dad when was young - maybe about 10 years old or so. I'll try to get a picture of it. That's at least one way that Jimmy can be connected to his grandpa. :) And way to go on the weightloss so far! That's awesome. If I recall, it took me like 6 weeks to lose about half of the total weight that I had gained during pregnancy, but you'll be there closer to 2 weeks! And I definitely found that breastfeeding helped me lose weight faster. Makes sense, since your body uses lots of calories just to produce milk.

And what a sweet picture of Alia giving Liam a kiss! Adorable! And I agree, they do look a lot alike. But I think Liam has more boyish features. Not quite sure exactly what it is, but I just tend to think boy when I see him.

Heather, Sam's haircut looks great! And wonderful that he did so well; I hope Ozzy handles his first haircut as well as Sam and Jonathan did. And I just bought that A to Z book for Ozzy today! How funny. (I was out shopping for birthday presents for my nephew and I couldn't resist getting something for Ozzy too. :blush:)

Stacey, those first few sentences you wrote about Jonathan could have been about Ozzy! He was 25 lbs. and 32 inches at his 18 month check up, didn't make a sound when he got his one shot, and waves good bye to everyone! But I wish Ozzy just pouted when we tell hime no. Heh. He gets a lot more upset than that right now. You'll have to show us the cute little pout if you get a picture. And how wonderful that you've found someone already who's so willing to help with breastfeeding. Hopefully that makes it all less stressful right from the start.

Not much to update on here. Ozzy and Daniel are napping, then we're heading out t IKEA and then to our nephew's birthday party. A pretty busy afternoon and evening ahead, but Daniel let me sleep in this morning, so I'm feeling good. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love the pictures! That's great that Sam did so well during his haircut. I don't think we'll have to worry about cutting Alia's hair for a loooong time. :dohh:

Stacey, Alia will do the same thing as Jonathon, except she says, "Hi" to everyone. And then when they start talking to her, she runs over to me and starts patting my legs, saying, "Mama, mama, mama." That's awesome that Jonathon didn't even cry during his shot! I can't imagine that Alia will be so tough, since she bawled during her 15 month shots.

Rachel, I didn't realize that you had lost your father when you were younger. I'm sorry. Did you mom ever re-marry? My dad got re-married three different times, but none of them ever worked, and right now he's single. That's so special that you're naming Jimmy after your dad. We gave Alia my mom's middle name as her middle name as a way of honoring her (my brother gave his daughter my mom's first name as her middle name, so that's why we chose to use her middle name).

Well, nothing much new here. I've been having a lot of pain when Liam nurses on the right side, and today I realized that there's actually a split in my nipple. :( I can't wait for this to not be so painful!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's great that Jonathan did so well at his appointment and didn't even cry for his shot! :thumbup: I wish I could say Sam doesn't cry but unfortunately he does and it's alway so sad because he's so happy while I talk to him and as soon as they poke him he gets this look on his face like what the heck just happened?! :dohh: poor guy! That's cute that Jonathan says bye to everyone and waves. Sam started that as well, except he says "hi" and waves when we come inside and when he leaves he waves bye! :haha: it's pretty cute!

Rachel, that's great Daniel let you sleep in! :thumbup: and it sounds like you have a busy afternoon. I'm jealous you are going to Ikea, did you buy anything good?? I plan to talk DH into going next weekend! I love that store.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's great that Jonathan did so well at his appointment and didn't even cry for his shot! :thumbup: I wish I could say Sam doesn't cry but unfortunately he does and it's alway so sad because he's so happy while I talk to him and as soon as they poke him he gets this look on his face like what the heck just happened?! :dohh: poor guy! That's cute that Jonathan says bye to everyone and waves. Sam started that as well, except he says "hi" and waves when we come inside and when he leaves he waves bye! :haha: it's pretty cute!

Rachel, that's great Daniel let you sleep in! :thumbup: and it sounds like you have a busy afternoon. I'm jealous you are going to Ikea, did you buy anything good?? I plan to talk DH into going next weekend! I love that store. 

Jordyn, sorry you're having pain breastfeeding! :nope: I hope it starts getting better soon. Have you tried a nipple shield to help it heal but still allowing Liam to nurse? 

Not much new here, my aunt and uncle visited this afternoon and brought lunch. It was good to see them one last time before they head back to Oregon. They love Sam, it was cute seeing them play with him! :cloud9: 

I'm ready for DH to get back, I miss him and never sleep good when he is out of town! Still 3 more nights without him...boo!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Grr. Just lost a long post again because the ethernet cable came loose. I love this new laptop of ours except for that!

Jordyn, my mom has never remarried. She's tried some online match-making sites and even met a few of the guys from there in person, but nothing's worked out so far. I hope she finds someone she can grow old with though. :) And both my brothers had already used by my dad's first name and his middle name as theirs sons middle names, so I decided I would just go ahead and use the first name as the first name!

And a split nipple?! Ouch! I'm super impressed you're powering through the pain. I'm sure it'll be much better once Liam's tongue is "untied."

Heather, we never made it into Ikea today. :( Ozzy had a long, late nap so we had to go straight to the party. That's okay, though, he had a great time at the party! Mostly played with a balloon, kicking it around. :)

Oh, and we scored some more hand-me-downs, which is nice. We're trying to stock up on 24 months sized stuff since we don't have much of it right now. And they (Daniel's brother and SIL) also gave us their Baby Bjorn! We have a carrier, but it's not super comfy and it doesn't allow baby to face out, so I'm very happy we got this one for free!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: Im sorry to hear about your dad i dont think i knew that:hugs: That is great that jimmys name has such a great meaning!! That is great you got a bjorn! I got one when natalia was born and absolutly LOVE it. They face in when little and then out when alittle older. Love it lol. Mine was from a garage sale for 10 bucks. Brand new lol. So you will love it lol. How are you feeling?

Jordyn: Im soo sorry to hear about your split nipple. I had that with jonathan and acually refused to latch him on i was in soo mmuch pain. I just fed him with the left nipple and pumped the right so my milk stayed in. It was just awful. And the part i hated the most was acually showering.At this time our shower head kept falling off causing TONS of pressure from the shower and this just so happend when i was in there washing my face. very painful. Hang in there. Not long now before he gets his tongue tie fixed!

Heather: That great you got to see your aunt and uncle again before they left. Aww i know what you mean about seeing them play with sam. I be that is soo cute. Im sorry your dh still has 3 days to be gone but hopefully it will come and go before you know it. 

Everyone lol: Aww its soo cute when our babies talk like that huh? I am soo exited because natalia never spoke to anyone at this age. She was always soo shy. So i just get soo exited to see maybe jonathan will start talking before natalia did. Its just soo cute.

So last night i had this dream that all of us ladies desided to get together. And let our kids meet and play. We all had our new babies as well. It was soo weird but a nice dream. 

So today my kids are getting baptized! We are soo exited although its all rainy today. And all the kids are wearing white of corse. We are just going to have to try to keep the outfits as clean as possible. The bapitizm is at 6pm then we have a party after. I will post pics when i can!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I hope the baptisms went well! I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures. In my church, kids don't get baptized until they're 8 years old, so we have quite a ways to go before then.

That's cool that you had a dream that we all got together. I wish we could!

Well, my split nipple is starting to heal, but it's still incredibly painful when he latches on that side. I really hope that having his tongue tie clipped will help. If not, I know I'm in for a long haul, since it was still killing me at 6 weeks with Alia.

So I took my kids for a walk today with our new double stroller. I thought if I went early, it wouldn't be too hot yet, but at 8:30am, I was still breaking a sweat. It will be nice when it's not quite so hot.

Vanessa, have you ventured out of the house on your own with the two kids, yet? I had a pediatrician appointment this Thursday that I'll have to go to on my own, and I'm a little worried, because I'll have to carry Alia as well as the car seat with Liam in it. (They tell you not to lift too much during the postpartum weeks, but as a mom of a young toddler and a baby, how is that even possible?)


----------



## Duejan2012

well ladies the baptism went great. We enjoyed every bit of it. We had alittle party afterwords that the kids had a great time. I will post pics when i can.

Jordyn: I am glad it seems your nipple is healing. WHen is Liam suppost to get his tongue tie fixed? Aww that was great you were able to get out of the house for a bit even though it was soo hot. It was raining all day yesterday stopped for the baptism then started raining all evening and night lol. So it was nice for me. 

Well ladies i just got back from my doctor appointment. Baby looked great on the monitors and bp was only 146/85 today so thats great! My daughter has her surgery on thursday so the doctor told me i can wait to come in until monday. Then he got the results on my 24 hr urine collection and now my levels are at 363. I am officially diagnosed with pre e. My doc is just shocked. He cant understand why i would have it this time and not with any of my previouse babies. He told me if i didnt have my other two kids then he would hospitalize me until she is born. But that is one of the last things he wants to do with having 2 kids at home. He is even calling a colligue of his from denver to see what he suggest. Now i have to go back to see him on friday to check baby again. The dr will get back to me later today when he figures out how he wants to proceed. ugg now i have my mom telling me that this needs to be my last baby and i dont need anymore. and bla bla bla. I want one more kid. And my chances of this happening were almost none. I just wish my mom didnt have to mention stuff like that now. I know she doesnt want me having anymore kids she made that clear when i got pregnant this time but its really not her desicion.....


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that's great that your nipple is feeling better (hope that trend continues!) and that you were able to get out of the house. Too bad it was so hot! I was just talking with a mom yesterday at church and we were remembering how hot and sweaty we were in the first few weeks after birth. I imagine it's a little glimpse of what we'll all go through in menopause someday! ha!

Stacey, that sounds like a good BP reading, but I'm so sorry your urine came back so high. I'm sure your doctor will figure out the best way to proceed from here. And don't worry about what your mom's saying; you're right - it's your decision! Plus, there is no reason to think you'll have pre-e with any future pregnancies. My mom had three kids and only had it during her second pregnancy. First and third were just fine! As far as I can tell, it's totally random.

And I'm feeling alright; thanks for asking. :) My stomach's a little queasy today, but I'm trying not to read that as a sign of labour and just be patient. Little Jimmy will get here whenever it's time. I know God's got a date in mind, so I'll just try to patiently wait until things get going! I do plan to get a sweep still tomorrow, and I'm hoping to DTD tonight as well. :)

Sounds like the baptism went really well! Looking forward to pictures of your cuties!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear that it's officially pre-e. :( I hope they can come up with a good system for keeping you and baby girl healthy while still letting you be home with your other two as long as possible. I do think it's interesting that even though there are not too many of us on this thread, we still ended up with Rachel getting GD, you getting Pre-E, Vanessa having shoulder dystocia, and me with an Irritable Uterus and a slightly pre-term birth. What are the odds? I hope everyone else's pregnancies stay complication-free!

Rachel, I get hot flashes sometimes even when I'm not pregnant, so I can't imagine how bad it will be during menopause! :dohh: As for Jimmy, you're right. He'll come in his own due time (although I hope it's before not too long!). I'm excited to see whether your sweep tomorrow will do the trick! :thumbup:

Oh, and Stacey, my pediatrician appointment is Thursday, so that's when we'll get Liam's tongue tie looked at. I'm glad that I now know it's genetic, so I'll have my future babies checked for it right away, hopefully before my nipples get so bad. Oh, and DH will have the day off on Thursday so he can come with me to the appointment, which is a relief, because then I won't have to manage both kids by myself. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, sorry you didn't make it to Ikea. Were you looking for anything in particular? I could spend all day in that store...:haha: That's great you got more hand-me-downs for Jimmy! :thumbup: I feel like we have more than enough for Ben right now but I still want to buy more things...baby clothes are so much fun to buy! I'm looking forward to hearing if your sweep does anything for you...hopefully Jimmy won't keep you waiting too much longer! :flower:

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear about you being pre-e! :nope: Hopefully your doctor can come up with a plan to keep your little lady baking a little longer and keep you home with your kids! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the baptism pictures. 

Jordyn, that's great that your DH will get to come with you to the appointment on Thursday! I'm not looking forward to having to take Sam with me for appointments for Ben. I can already see it...I'll be chasing him around and Ben will be crying and I'll be getting grey hairs by the minute!!! :dohh: Is the surgery for the tongue tie done in the hospital or right in the office with a pediatrician? 

DH will be back this afternoon, I'm super excited! And no more business trips planned until November :happydance: Yesterday Sam was asking "where's daddy" all day so we did FaceTime and Sam wouldn't even talk! :dohh: Silly boy!!! This weekend we are moving the bedrooms and getting the nursery set up, I'm so ready to say we are ready for Ben...right now I feel a bit unprepared for him :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, we were hoping to find some storage solutions at Ikea. (That and meatballs! ha!) And that's great that your DH will be home today. So cute how Sam was asking for him but shy on Facetime. Silly boy! 

I had my sweep this morning. I'm still only about 1 1/2 cm dilated and still have some thickness to my cervix, but the doctor said she was a bit more aggressive this time (it was a different doctor than last week, though, so I'm not sure how she knew how "aggressive" the one last week was :shrug:). Felt a lot more uncomfortable, though. 

I'm so tempted to call in sick stay home the rest of the day. I want to be able to say I'm totally ready for Jimmy just like you want to be all ready for Ben, Heather! I feel like the only way I'm going to get stuff done is during the day and not in the few hours of free time I have at night after Ozzy goes to bed. Plus if I stay home, I can do some walking and be active and that might help after the sweep. I don't know. I think I'll go wake Daniel up and see what he says. He'll probably be able to convince me to stay home. :D

ETA: I'm totally taking a sick day to nest. :)


----------



## Skadi

What is a sweep btw? Like I know what its for but what are they actually doing down/up there?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, the tongue tie just gets clipped with a little pair of scissors, so it's done in the pediatrician's office. I remember being worried about it with Alia, but it was so quick and she didn't cry for very long, either, so I hope it goes as smoothly this time, too.

That's great that your DH is coming home soon! It's always so weird going to bed without your spouse, and the kids don't understand why they haven't seen them in so long. I bet Sam will be so excited to see him. :flower:

Rachel, I'm glad you got your sweep done today and I hope it does the trick. I'd say, go for a walk and dtd tonight. Both days when I went into labor, I'd had an internal exam, went for a walk, and dtd, so that's my recipe for success! :haha:

Skadi, as far as I know, they're stripping away the membranes that attach the amniotic sac to the uterine wall. Correct me if I'm wrong, ladies!


----------



## Skadi

Eww that sounds horrifying. Sometimes I think I was spared a little by going early in some ways


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: How are you feeling right now after your sweep. I really hope this one does it for you!!! Thats great that you called in sick today to get things ready! I bet that might be just what you need. Stay active dtd bounce on your ball etc. Hopefully that will work to get things started!!

Heather: That is great that your dh is back tonight. That is soo cute that sam was asking about his daddy then got shy on facetime. Too cute though lol. Im glad you are going to get things ready this weekend! It will be a relief to know that everything is prepared even if he desides to show up early!

Jordyn: I think the both Natalia and JOnathan has tongie tie although im not 100% sure. Here where i live they didnt even check for it. WHen i have this baby though im going to ask the lady who is going to help with bf about it. Aww thats great that your dh will be able to go with you to the apointment. That is something i am very worried about. How on earth would i go to a apointment with a 4 year old that always bothers me for a sticker and peice of chocolate and grape stick, a 18 month old that is running all over the place and a new born that will probably be crying while i am chasing my other two around. Then having to deal with the looks of everyone else thinking he cant even control her kids. like heather said the gray hairs will be convering us before theday is out haha

skadi: I think jordyn is right it basically disconnects the bag of water from the uterus.

AFM well the doctor desided that i will get my bloods drawn twice a week with my NST's to check my liver function. As long as my liver continue to function well and baby looks great on nsts and ultrasounds and my bp stays at a ok level we will still plan for 37 wks to deliver. If things get worse though he will deliver me asap.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I hope the sweep works for you! Good thinking on taking a sick day at work...hopefully you can get lots done and also help Jimmy along in gracing the world with his presence! :winkwink:

Jordyn, that's great it's a quick procedure! :thumbup: I remember Sam getting circumcised at the hospital and feeling horrible for the little man but he hardly even noticed! 

Stacey, I'm glad you're doctor has a plan in place! You only gotta make it 4 more weeks! How are you feeling since you're off work now? 

Skadi, you made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha skadi you made me laugh too. I didnt see you post until just now lol

Heather: I feel ok. Like i said before just this constant headache that wont go away. I have alot of times where its difficult to catch my breath for long periods of time even though im laying on my left like i should lol but doc said that is a side affect of pre e because your blood is working harder to pump making your o2 slower or something i didnt understand all of what he has been telling me lol Theres been alot of info about it. OMG just 4 weeks when you put it like that i just cant belive it might be that soon. I think aww yea im almost 33 weeks but you are right. ahhhh lol And i still cant get dh to agree on a name. He likes the name america. I was thinking maybe we could use it for a middle name? I just dont know hahaha. 

I cant get my pics of the baptism to download. I will try again... So since this whole blood pressure thing and pre e happend i have had my MIL and SIL and many people ask me if i need anything or if they can help in any way. Well i am not the person who likes for help and i have asked for nothing. Then this thursday is natalias teeth surgery and i asked both my MIL and SIL if one of them can watch jonathan as siblings are not alowed and they both said no basically. My MIL is going to be at the casinos and wont get back until thursday night or friday morning and my sil is going to the casinos either thursday night or friday morning. I am just soo upset because they have known about this for over a month and made plans on the one day i asked for help. I am always watching my niece and well im just not going to anymore. And if it was my niece the one getting the surgery everyone especially my mil would make sure that she was here so she can visit my niece when she gets home and stuff. Im just alittle ticked off about it...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I hope you can make it to 37 weeks. I'm sure your baby girl would do fine if she was born now, but it would be really nice if you could avoid any NICU time. Plus, there are just more tests and things they have to do if the baby is pre-term. Because Liam was classified as pre-term, they had to do blood sugar tests every four hours and he also had to pass that car seat test before leaving the hospital. All of which was kind of ironic, since he was healthier than Alia was when she was born, and she didn't need to do any of that.

That's so messed up that no one is willing to help you during Natalia's surgery! :growlmad: I wish I lived closer to you. I would watch Jonathon for you!

Rachel, keep us updated! :thumbup:

Heather, I worried about the circumcision, too, but the pediatrician who did it used a local anesthetic, so that eased my worries a little.

Okay, so here are two pictures I took today of Liam. I love the funny expressions they make in their sleep at this age. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







13small.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 1









14small.jpg
File size: 87.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Duejan2012

aww thanks jordyn!! I appreciate the thought lol of watching jonathan for me!! Those pictures are sooo cute lol. I too love to faces. LOok at the one of him smiling! aww. I know thats crazy all the test they have to do. Liam was only a day early is that right? He was born at 36+6? Thats crazy they had to do all those test. I have a feeling i will make it to 37 weeks. I am really trying to keep calm and relax as much as possible. But its deff not easy sometimes with the two kids. 

I need to ask my doc about drinking the rlt and taking epo with pre e. I wonder if that would make it worse or anything. I had started drinking the tea then thought i wonder if it changes when you have issues like that. ugg im worried about being induced at 37 weeks. Im afraid that my body just wont be ready and its going to take forever and maybe end in a section.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha, Skadi! It does sound gross, doesn't it? One of the doctors described it as peeling an orange, and yes, I believe it is to separate the membranes between the uterus and the sac. It can be uncomfortable, but so far it hasn't been as painful as it sounds (for me anyway).

Stacey, that's great that your doc isn't admitting you and you get to stay home. And that's super frustrating about your MIL and SIL not being able to help on Thursday. I hope you can find someone to watch Jonathan.

Well, I'm not feeling anything happening yet, but I did just wake up from 2 hour nap. Heh. Before that I took Ozzy to the mall and was walking around for an hour an a half. I do plan to stay active this afternoon, but I'm not sure we'll DTD tonight. We did last night, and it's not our usual MO to do it twice in a row (unless we're TTC!). Who knows, though. We'll see!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I LOVE those pictures of Liam!!!! :cloud9: They make some of the most precious faces when they are little. Sam used to make funny faces too and I would always sit and wonder what he was dreaming about. BTW, you're making me so anxious for Ben to arrive with all the pictures of your little man! <3

Stacey, I'm sorry that no one is able to watch Jonathan! :nope: That sucks that the one time you need help conveniently no one is available! I would also watch him for you...I often wish we all lived closer so we could help each other out! :winkwink: Also, I think America would be a neat middle name, I think! :flower:

Yes, Rachel don't keep us hanging! Keep us updated when you can!!! :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, those faces Liam is making are priceless! So funny! And how silly about having those tests for Liam. I guess it makes sense, but sometimes rules like that just seem so random.

You know, I had been wondering if you ladies in the US had your boys circumcised but never asked. It's not as common up here so we didn't have it done with Ozzy and won't with Jimmy either. I don't think I could bare to be in the same room if we did have it done though. :(

ETA: Aaaahhh! We're all posting at the same time. Confusing! Ha.


----------



## Duejan2012

thanks heather i too wish that we all lived closer as im sure we would be able to help out alot. Its like my dream!!!

Rachel: Jonathan is not circumsized either. I couldnt go through with it lol I hope things get moving!!

EDIT: Like the dream i had the other night lol not like im crazy and its my dream that we would be all together lol:blush:


----------



## Skadi

Ahhh! I love sleeping baby faces. That is one of the things I am most looking forward to again. So precious!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, Stacey, he was born at 36+6. I asked the nurses if the extra tests were really necessary, but they said they didn't have a choice since he was "technically" pre-term.

Rachel, I hope the sweep starts working for you soon! As for circumcision, I told my DH it was his call to make, since he's the resident expert on that part of the body. :haha: He said that since he's circumcised, he wants our boys to be circumcised too. As for the actual procedure, they did it when Liam was in the nursery at the hospital, so I didn't have to see it done. But they used a little plastic ring thing called a Plastibel (not sure how it's spelled), so they didn't have to cut anything, and after about 5 days, the Plastibel fell off and it was finished.

Ladies I am at the end of my rope. I'm not sure why I haven't mentioned this already, but I just realized that I hadn't. Alia has become a terror in the past week! She gets upset and tries to grab at Liam when he's within her reach (which I try to avoid now whenever possible) and she's been throwing the biggest tantrums over absolutely everything! In fact, today she got so mad that she actually bit down on her hand and left teeth marks on it. I don't know what to do. If I scold her, she gets even more upset, and if I ignore her she'll just keep crying and crying. If I try to comfort her or calm her down, she just pushes me away or cries louder. Any suggestions? I'm already so sleep-deprived that I'm on edge, so it's hard for me to not lose my patience when she throws her fits. :(


----------



## Duejan2012

aww jordyn i am soo sorry:hugs: You know with Alia you may have to choose your battles. Choose what you need to confront her about. If she is crying there throwing herself on the floor just because or for no good reason ignore her trust me she will stop crying once she sees shes not getting attention from that kind of behavior. ( jonathan starts banging his head on things) so i have to put him in a space that he wont her himself like the pac n play. As for grabbing at liam i know its hard but try not to raise your voice at her. Maybe ask for her help with things ( i know she is still young) but you say she speaks pretty good for her age right? Like she understands basic commands. Maybe if you so pass me a diaper or a wipe. Come help me change baby. Small things like that. Maybe you can have her throw away the diaper. Jonathan loves throwing his own diapers away.And reward her for those behaviors like thank you so much you are a great big sister! Also one thing i learned is try not to make her be quiet all the time. Try to get liam to sleep and such with her talking or yelling or doing what she normally does. This way liam will learn to sleep through anything and its one less fight for you. When liam is sleeping try to spend some time just with her. Doing what you used to do before liam was born. As for the biting her hand. Again its attention that she is looking for as she is feeling maybe alittle jelouse since liam has been born. Im not sure though how not to pay attention to that. Maybe someone else will have some advice on that one? I dont know if this will help at all as alia is much younger than natalia was when jonathan was born:hugs: Please try to stay calm. Are your inlaws helping at all?


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I hope something starts happening soon! Though like you said he will come when he is ready not when we are, unfortunately! 

Stacey, try not go worry about the chance of a c section with this baby. Just because you will most likely get induced doesn't mean for sure it will end in a c section. I do know that being induced does increase the odds but just try not to worry...because even if it does its not that bad! As long as she gets here safe that's all that matters. :hugs:

Jordyn, try not to get frustrated! I think all the advice that Stacey gave is great! :thumbup: I think it happens to the best of us and is just something we will all deal with at one time or another with children close on age. One of friends has 2 daughters and her first is usually an angel but once the baby was born she started to rebel also. Just have to pick your battles and hopefully the phase will pass! :hugs: I have this huge fear Sam will hit Ben in the head out of jealousy :wacko: it's all a new learning experience for them. Also, like Stacey said...do the things with Alia you used to do when Liam is asleep or with DH so she still feels that special bond with you. That is probably what she is missing most. 

Well, I'm a happy girl...DH is home and I can finally sleep again! :haha: I'm so happy to have him home and I know he is too! Sam was happy to see him as well. They cuddled all evening. :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww, Jordyn, I'm sorry. I wish I had some advice/experience for you. I'll be looking to all of you soon for that kind of thing too, so I'm really glad you asked and I could read Stacey's advice. :)

Stacey, I agree with Heather. Try not to worry about a section; baby girl will get here in whatever way is best for her (and you). I know the recovery would be a lot more to deal with, but in the end it's all about getting her here safely, right? And LOL about your dream comment. I knew what you meant! And it is a shame we don't all live closer; I'd totally watch Jonathan for you on Thursday too!

Heather, hooray for DH coming home! I love it when my boys cuddle. Melts my heart.

AFM, I've had a lot more mucus today, and a bit of it has been blood-tinged. Of course that could just be spotting from the "aggressive" sweep, but here's hoping! I've also been cleaning and organizing and am currently bouncing/rolling on my ball. I'll keep you all posted!

Question for you ladies who have two or more kids already: Did you find it harder to go from zero to one child or from one to two?


----------



## HAKing

Hope everyone is good :flower:

I had a horribly crappy night! I woke up at 2am feeling kinda sick to my stomach so I got up thinking I had go to the bathroom but ended up throwing up until 6am and have diarrhea. (Sorry TMI!) I don't know what could have caused it but I'm still feeling yucky but trying to see if I feel better sticking it out at work. If I don't feel much better by noon I'll probably go home since I'm pretty exhausted too! :sleep:

Rachel, any progress overnight? I'm hoping Jimmy doesn't keep you waiting too much longer! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooo, Rachel, that's exciting! I had some blood-tinged mucous the day before I went into labor this time around (I'm not sure if you remember me mentioning it and wondering if it was the start of things). I hope it is for you! Keep us updated!

Heather, I'm glad you have your DH home! :flower:

Stacey, thanks for the advice. I don't worry about the noise that Alia makes, in fact, I flat out ignore her when she screams because I've learned that she'll just keep doing it if I give her attention. Now I just need to get DH to learn that, because he always reacts to it. As for keeping my schedule the same, I'd say that except for the occasional diaper change and breastfeeding, I pretty much leave Liam in the pack n play to sleep and give Alia the rest of the attention. The part that I have the biggest problem with is when I'm breastfeeding Liam. There's nothing she can really help me with, and she gets really mad when she wants me to do something, but I have to make her wait until I'm finished. I just hope that this phase passes quickly or I start getting more sleep, because the combination is beating me up.


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks heather and Rachel: I know what ever is best for me and the baby in the end will happen what is meant to be. A section wont be horrible if that does happen but im just a worrie wort about surgerys lol. 

Heather i am soo happy that you dh is home and he can help you with sam. That is soo cute how they have been cuddling. Aww. And i am soo sorry to hear about your vomitting and diarea. Do you think you ate something that could have messed up your stomach? I hope it passes soon. 

Rachel: That is a very good sign of labor. At least it was for me when i had jonathan. Stay active this could be it. You know when i had my sweep i thought it failed. I had some pains after it but then went into town and walked around i felt nothing absolutly nothing came home that night layed down and bam started feeling contractions and losing blood tinged mucus! i hope its sstarting. Keep us updated!

Jordyn: It sounds like you are doing what you can then. Maybe try to read a story with alia while liam is bf. Does she like music or anything. I think i can put some music on the tv and let them dance while baby is feeding. Try not to worrie this phase will pass. Everyone i talk to says having them close in age is hard only in the begining but after that they love having there children close. Dont get let down you are doing great. Talk to your dh and tell him that he cannot show her attention for negative actions. Dont give up hun!!!

ummm as for the going from 0 to 1 or from 1 to 2 its hard to say. Going from the 0 to 1 i had no idea about babies or newborns. I had no idea why she would cry why this happen or that happend. I wasnt prepared for the tiredness and such. But with the second i kinda knew what to expect at least from the newborn and being sleep deprived. Like i said natalia was almost 3 when jonathan was born so she wasnt too difficult. She was a great little mommy and i tried to involve her with as much as possible. So both have there ups and downs. The only thing that was harder in my case was daycare working and cooking cleaning and such with 2 vs the 1.


----------



## HAKing

Thanks, Stacey! I think it's something I ate most likely but I dunno. It's very odd because I ate at lunch and nothing for dinner and then at 2am I felt horribly sick. But no symptoms of anything before that. :shrug: I keep worrying about Ben now too. I already hardly gained anything and now I keep losing the past few days.


----------



## Duejan2012

Dont worrie heather its normal to stop gaining and even lose some in the end. Im sure you and ben will be ok. When is your next ob apointment? i would just mention it to your doc! How are you feeling now?


----------



## HAKing

My next appointment is on Monday. I plan to for sure mention it then. I really want another US but there isn't any planned unless there seems to be a problem! 

I'm starting to feel better now but just afraid to eat anything in case it doesn't agree with me again! Just eating some crackers and drinking sprite to help settle my stomach. I really hope it was something I ate though and Sam doesn't get sick too!


----------



## Duejan2012

I too hope sam doesnt get it. Crackers and sprite is what i would be doing as well. I think that if your fundal height is measuring ok they wont do another ultrasound. What if you mentioned your conserns do you think they would scan you. Im glad you are starting to feel alittle better too!


----------



## HAKing

They might give me a scan if I tell them I'm worried. I'm seeing my midwife on Monday so she might give me one if I tell her I'm worried. 

I plan to nap during my lunch too just get me through the day. Or leave early maybe. Just playing it by ear.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I didn't see your post before I replied last time. I'm sorry to hear that you've been feeling so sick! like you said, hopefully it was just something you ate, and Sam won't get it. I had a few moments where I thought I was going to throw up or have diarrhea in the two weeks before I gave birth, so maybe it's being caused by your body gearing up for labor? At least I hope that's all it is!

Stacey, I think I'll try grabbing a book and reading it to Alia next time I feed Liam. The only thing is, she likes to sit in my lap when I read to hear, and that won't work while breastfeeding, so hopefully she won't get too bent out of shape over that.

And I can agree with what you said. Going from 0 to 1 was such a shocker, and a lot of figuring things out, but going from 1 to 2, I've been way more laid back about things because I already feel confident as a mother. However, the logistics of having two is trickier, like finding time to use the bathroom, and having to leave one by themselves while you go tend to the other, etc.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I hope you feel better soon. A nap sounds like a great idea. And I agree, it could just mean your body is getting ready for labour (even if it is a few weeks early) by doing a "clean out" iykwim. Or it could be something you ate. Either way it doesn't sound like any fun.

Jordyn, I do think I remember you saying that about having blood-tinged mucus. I'm hoping it's a sign that things will start soon because today is the first day that I just feel DONE. Up until now I've felt really good physically, but today I just feel ugh. Just achey and tired and my BH are more uncomfortable. Still not very frequent, but getting more intense. And I am still having some mucus today. I might go for a walk if I'm feeling up for it at lunch, but I don't know.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I may be way off, but I think you'll be holding Jimmy by the weekend. Sounds like your body is getting ready! :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I'm kind of feeling that way too, but trying to get my hopes up too much! I at least know it'll be within about three weeks TOPS. I don't suspect they'll let me go more than a week over, but we haven't really gotten around to discussing that yet. If I'm not holding Jimmy by my next appointment on Tuesday then I'll ask them what the game plan is.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, the long and short of it is I'm still not in labour. Came home from work, had a sandwich and a Tylenol and took a nap. Feeling so much better than I did this afternoon; not achey and such, and my BH have died down. Still getting mucus, but nothing else happening just yet. 

That's okay, though, because I've got a pedicure scheduled for tomorrow after work! Hee hee. I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get a good night's rest on Thursday and then go into labour Friday morning so I can give birth while well rested and with pretty toes. :)

Oh, and I was going to say that I deferred to Daniel for the final decision on circumcision too. He's not, so he figured as long as we teach our boys proper hygiene (and safe sex) they'll be okay. Makes sense to me. I think if we lived in the States where it's more common we may have had it done, though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, sorry to hear that you're still not in labor. :( But I've heard that having a pedicure can trigger labor, since they massage your feet, which have acupressure points that can make your uterus contract. So good luck! :winkwink:

Well, Liam has been very restless all night the past few nights, so I haven't gotten much sleep and it's really beating me up. Last night Liam kept crying and acting hungry, so I would get out of bed and try to feed him, and then he would just fall asleep as soon as I picked him up. So I'd put him back down, and 5 minutes later, he'd be crying again! It was so frustrating that I just ended up bawling. I really hope he gets his days and nights sorted out soon.

Vanessa, how is Milo sleeping?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, we had Liam's two week appointment, and as it turned out, I ended up having to go by myself since DH is getting Friday off instead of today.

Here's the good news: Liam does not have a tongue tie! The pediatrician said that he does have a slight lip tie, but she doesn't think it's bad enough to clip. So yay! Hopefully that means that my nipples will be getting better soon on their own.

Bad news: the appointment was a disaster! They had to do the heel prick thing on Liam and then squeeze blood out onto some circles on a paper, and the nurse was training someone how to do it, so she was taking FOREVER, and all the while, Liam is screaming. But the worst part is, Liam's screaming made Alia start to cry, and as it kept going, she got more and more worked up, so that by the end, you would think someone was hurting her, not Liam. I mean, she was standing there screaming at the top of her lungs with drool hanging out of her mouth. So then I tried to breastfeed Liam a little afterwards to calm him down, and Alia was just freaking out the whole time. Oh, and to top it off, the whole "squeezing blood out" thing was making me feel like I was going to pass out, especially because of how prolonged it was, and the pain that Liam was obviously in. So I'm feeling sick and lightheaded, holding Liam, and trying to calm down Alia. It was a mess. :nope:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I sure hope that Jordyn is right and Jimmy makes his appearance by the weekend! :thumbup: Keep us updated...though I hope you are able to get your pedicure before he comes! I plan to get one before Ben is born as well as get my hair done so hopefully his plans don't screw up mine! :haha:

Jordyn, I'm sorry you had such a terrible time at Liam's doctor appointment! Poor Alia, that stinks you had to go alone to the appointment and deal with two screaming babies! :nope: I can relate on how you were feeling sick and felt lightheaded from the blood, etc. :hugs: Hopefully next time DH can come with you to the next appointment to help out a bit. When do you have to go back??? 

At least he doesn't have a tongue tie and his lip tie isn't too bad to have to fix and you'll be getting some relief soon. 

I'm feeling much better today so I'm thinking I just had a stomach bug...DH thinks I got it from Sam though as he had diarrhea on Sunday/Monday pretty bad so he most likely passed it along to me. I'm glad to be feeling better though. 

Vanessa, how are things going with Milo? :flower:

Stacey, hopefully you're doing well also :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Jordyn I'm so sorry the appointment was a disaster. I remember the heel prick making me emotional with Ozzy; I can't imagine a screaming toddler on top of that. I hope your DH is able to come to some appointments to help out. But hey, great news about Liam not having tongue tie! Can you imagine if they had clipped it that appointment as well as done the heel prick? Poor little guy. I sure hope this means that all it will take is time for you to have some relief. Has it been getting any better at all pain-wise?

Heather, I'm so glad you're feeling better. Those darn stomach bugs can be nasty. You know, last time Ozzy got sick (it was a cold) we both got it too, but it affected us much more than him and recovered much faster. So funny how kids are little magnets for germs and such but then their little bodies just process it and are done!

I'm pretty sure I'll get my pedicure tonight. It's in just over 3 hours, and nothing new is happening. If anything labour feels less imminent than it did yesterday! And I have heard that about the pressure point on your foot/ankle area that can trigger labour. Here's hoping they find it tonight!

And if I don't have Jimmy by the start of next week, then I think all three of us will go get hair cuts so that we look good for pictures after Jimmy does arrive. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I am soo happy to hear that you are feeling better. I hate those stomach bugs. Like rachel said kids catch everything and pass it on to us but we are the ones who suffer the most. 

Rachel: Im glad it sounds like your were able to get your nails done!! I really hope you do see jimmy soon! Although getting everyones hair done sounds like fun as well lol

Jordyn: I am soo sorry about how your appointment went. I can understand how you are feeling. I wish i could have been there to help out with alia while you were tending to Liam. That is great news though about liam not having tongue tie only slight lip tie. How is your nipple feeling any better? Did they weigh liam? How is his weight comeing along? I really hope you get some good sleep soon!!! Give him time im sure he will learn the difference between night and day. How is alia sleeping since liam has come along? I bet that it must have been hard to see the heel prick. I remember those but for me the worse thing was when he had the first case of rsv at 12 weeks they took blood from get this a vein in his head. That was the hardest thing to watch so far with jonathan.

Vanessa i hope all i well!!!

Well ladies as for me today was a busy day. Natalia had her surgery today. We woke up this morning at about 730 to get ready and drop jonathan off at daycare by 830 ( the hospital didnt alow other siblings there and only 2 adults were alowed.) Then we headed off for brighten witch is usually 1 hour to 1 and a half hours away. But we got there by 930. We were suppose to check in at 1030 lol. Anyways we got to the hospital and got her checked in. They were very good about getting us into pre op and getting her gown on and talking us through the procedure. Although her surgery didnt start until 12. The dentist came in at like 1145 and told us everything that he will be doing and that when the surgery is done they will come and tell us. The anistisiologist also came in and explained how she was going to administery the anistisia(spelling?) I was alowed to go in with natalia just until she fell asleep. THey warned me that she might shake and act very weird while falling asleep and that it was all normal. Well she said bye to my dh and i walked with her to the operating room. She was very calm and not even scared. i warned her about the mask they were going to put on her and just act like it wasnt even there. While the anistitia was getting administered she was looking at me smiling i was rubbing her belly. When she started feeling weird she grabed for my hand. I almost started balling right there. But i continued to smile. She yawned once and started smacking her lips. THen she was asleep. Her eye did kinda open and shut but she didnt twitch or anything. She did wonderful! THat was when i had to leave the room. About one hour later the doctor came out and she was in recovery. The doc said everything was fine and she did great. When she started to wake up they would come and get us. That was about 10 min after we talked to the doctor. When we walked in she was deff still druggy. I dont really have a better word to describe how she was. She was sitting up and laying down her eyes were still closed. She wasnt responding to anyone talking to her. But when my dh sat down and held her she calmed down and just slept.

THe freaking post op nurse that was taking natalia pissed me off. I wanted to literally punch her in the face. Natalia was sleeping and all the nurse would say is natalia are you ok like yelling not even in a sweet comforting voice. And when natalia still wasnt responding i asked sshould she be talking to you by now. And the nurse got attitude with me saying well she is still sleepy. I said well if she is still sleepy then stop yelling at her like she should be responding to you. idk it was just the way she acted like if she was trying to hurry us out of there. She gave me more attitude when i told her that no we need to stay until she wakes up alittle more because we have along drive back home. Then when we were leaving natalia said that she had owy in her mouth. I asked if she wanted tylonal and she said yes. so i told the nurse if she can have some tylonal and she told me she was in pain. The nurse asked natalia if she was in pain. She didnt talk to the nurse. The nurse told me that natalia needed to indicate that she wanted tylonal. I told the nurse that she is shy with most people and wont talk to her she goes well she needs to tell one of you while i am here that she wants it. So we asked and she said yes. stupd nurse shes only four and barley knows what tylonal is.. 


So we left and natalia really started cheering up. We brought some juice and she drank it right up. She started saying she was hungery and wanted chicken and french fries lol but when we got home i bought her her faveriot soup. She is glad i did and the chicken would have been to hard for her to eat right now. I just cant belive how great she was. When we got home she acted like if she never had surgery and we had to tell her to sit down and relax. And when i first showed her her teeth she was in aww lol seeing the silver probably shocked her haha. She has 4 crowns on her front 4 teeth the are white that look really funny to me. THey are like too big for her mouth and soo white compared to her other teeth. I am going to ask the doc how long they will look funny and if they will fade like her other teeth. But her mouth isnt too swollen or nothing. We have to take her back in the next week or two so that they can follow up and we will also take jonathan to get his teeth cleaned at the same time. It was just soo hard seeing her get put to sleep and when she was still like druggy after. aww

I wasnt feeling to great today either. My headache of corse is there but i did get anything to eat until we got home from the hopital and such at like 6pm. Just because natalia wasnt able to eat nothing after midnight last night so i didnt want to be chowing down infront of her then we were too nervouse to eat while she was in surgery then just wanted to get home so that she can relax in the house so didnt stop for anything on the way. So that kinda kicked my butt. Also very weird i will mention at my doc apointment tomorrow but my underwear was very wet through out the day. And i had some mucusy discharge. Prob normal but its never happend before in prev pregnancies lol. So who knows. I am just happy to be home right now relaxing and natalias teeth are finished lol

Sorry about the long post but i wanted to share with you all about my experience with the surgery lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I'm glad Natalia is recovering well. That would be hard to watch her have to fall asleep and then be all druggy after. And that nurse sounds like she needs some lessons in bedside manner! I kind of want to punch her too. lol But so glad it all went well and she's happy now. :) That's weird, though, that her crowns don't match her other teeth. Are they meant to be permanent or will they have to be replaced someday?

I have been wearing liners to keep my underwear from getting soaked for months now! I just seem to be extra leaky down there, especially in the hot weather. Seems normal to me, but definitely mention it to your doc just in case.

AFM, I did get my pedicure and parafin hand treatment tonight. It was really relaxing. But I did start feeling all achey and sick again this afternoon, so it made it a little hard to completely relax. I got a short nap tonight before Daniel headed out to another soccer game (the last one of the season - yay!), and when I woke up I took my temperature. It was 37.4C (99.3F). A little high, right? And that was about 40 minutes after taking Tylenol too. I'm wondering if that's normal or if I should be concerned, especially coupled with the aching and sore neck.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I just called my doctor's office to ask about the fever and they said I need to be seen. Since I'm so far along, they are sending me to the maternity ward to get checked out. I suspect they'll just do an NST and such, but she said to take all my stuff just in case they keep me.

Honestly, I hope everything's fine with Jimmy and I can just have a few days to recover from whatever it is I've come down with so that I can feel healthy for giving birth. Would stink to have a newborn and be feeling so crappy like I do right now.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I hope it's nothing too serious and you start feeling better! Keep us updated! :hugs:

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear about the shitty nurse! :growlmad: but at least Natalia did great and you can move past the surgery since I know you were a bit worried about it! :hugs: hopefully you're feeling okay too, I know what you mean about not eating and feeling yucky...it's always worse for me during pregnancy too!

AFM, I'm still not feeling 100% back to normal. I feel super weak and just not a whole lot of energy. Thankfully (and sadly) the girls at work are helping me out a lot so I can just sit and rest a lot. I feel bad since I'm used to doing it all but at least I have an excuse! :blush: I too hope to start feeling better soon since I don't want to go into having a newborn and just coming out of feeling sick! Plus we are supposed to go to the beach this weekend so hopefully I can get it together before then!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Heather, I'm sorry you're still not feeling 100%. We had plans for all day tomorrow too, so I'm not sure what's going to happen now.

Daniel's parents came and picked up Ozzy, so we are heading to the hospital now. I think I'll be able to update from there; I'll try to keep you all posted.


----------



## Duejan2012

aww rachel keep us updated. I hope everything is ok. I was going to tell you to call the doc because fever is usually a sign of infection so they would want to see you. I hope that is nothing and you can relax before jimmy makes his apearance. As for natalias crowns she has to have them until her baby teeth fall out and adult teeth come in. So her 4 top front teeth have them. THey are white (but super white or maybe just alittle to big for her mouth idk) but the backs are silver. Then her 4 back molars on top have them as well but are silver. Then her bottom 4 molars have them as well and are silver as well. I will see if shel let me take pic of them. Then her gums are like all dark from being bruised so maybe thats why they look so white idk. Ill take a pic though 

Heather: Im sorry as well to hear you are feeling so crummy. Thats great everyone is willing to help you! Its great when you have co workers like that. I hope you start feeling better soon so you have a great weekend at the beach!

I had my doc apointment today. Baby looked great. My bp was 160/90. No protien in my urin dip though witch was good news. Just waiting for my blood results and hopefully everything will come back fine. If so this would be the best doc apointment since all of this started. I didnt even see my doc today as he was late getting into work but hopefully all i well. Natalia is doing well. Just kinda relaxing watching the three little pigs haha. I made some pancakes for her this morning as they are soft. We brushed her teeth and she is just doing great. Complained of pain earlier and gave her some ibruprofen. But is doing really well so far. Jonathan is being a little stinker and wont leave her alone. He keeps jumping on her and climbing on her pulling her hair. My poor natalia lol.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm so glad you were able to finally have a good doctors appointment! :thumbup: I hope Natalia starts feeling back to normal soon though it sounds like she did great and is being such a trooper! Hopefully Jonathan leaves her alone a bit though...such a like a typical little brother bothering his big sister! :haha:

I went to get a yummy lunch today in hopes that it makes me feel better. So far so good :thumbup: And of course it wouldn't be complete without frozen yogurt! :blush:

Rachel, looking forward to an update when you get a chance! :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm glad to hear that Natalia did so well for her surgery! That must have been hard for you, but it Pineda like shes handling the pain really well.

Heather and Rachel, I'm sorry to hear that you're both not feeling well. :( Rachel please update us when you can!

Oh, as for Liam's weight at his appointment yesterday, he was 7lbs 8oz, which means he gained a whole pound in the past 10 days! So even though breast feeding is still painful, at least I know it's working. But the pain isn't quite as bad as it used to be. My nipples no longer have sores or are bleeding, and even though I still wince every time he latched, at least it doesn't bring me to tears.


----------



## Duejan2012

Aww heather sounds like you had a great lunch!!! MMMM frozen yogart yummy. DO yall eat soft serve while pregnant. IM craving and dairy queen blizzard lol yumm. 

Rachel looking foward to updates!!!! 

Jordyn: That is great news about liams weight!!!!!! And that your nipples are healing. Sounds very promising you will be able to bf longer this time then you did with alia!!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great that Liam is growing so well! :thumbup: and super good news about your nipples healing. I'm dreading that part too! :nope:

Stacey, I don't eat much soft serve ice cream but occasionally will have frozen yogurt. I love it but try not to get it often because its so addicting :haha: and I don't want to gain 58lbs again while pregnant! :dohh:

So super exciting, my brother and his girlfriend are coming out for Ben's birth!!! He booked his flight today, I'm thrilled for his to meet his nephew! :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Looks like everything's fine. Well, with Jimmy, that is, but that's all that really matters! Stacey, you were right on, they wanted to make sure I don't have a bacterial infection (strep throat, sinus infection, UTI), so they checked my urine and just asked me a few questions and basically decided I just have something viral. They did hook me up and do an NST and Jimmy passed with flying colours. They said to call if I start feeling worse if anything changes drastically (call the Maternity triage, that is). I came home and went straight for the Tylenol and a nap. It's amazing what a little rest will do! I'm going to stick to the Tylenol and napping and hopefully I'll feel 100% before Jimmy decides to come. :)

Stacey, that's great that you had such a good doc appointment. And I had to chuckle at Jonathan not leaving Natalia alone. Such a little brother! But I do hope she starts to feel all better soon. And maybe when she gets her new "adult" caps/crowns they can make sure they are the correct colour!

Jordyn, that's so great about Liam's weight! And wonderful that your nipples are starting to feel a bit better. No bleeding is a great improvement! I remember that after that initial cracking/bleeding nipple stage there was still about 5-10 seconds of pain right at the start of a feeding after Ozzy would latch but then it went away. That lasted for a few weeks and then went away too. Hope you get the same!

Aaah! Stop talking about frozen yogurt and blizzards! Ice cream (most likely a blizzard) is on my list of things to eat once I don't have GD anymore. That and chocolate chip banana pancakes with peanut butter and real maple syrup on top.... Mmmmm. Only a few more weeks of waiting! (Sssshhh... don't tell anyone, but I've got a candy bar stashed in my hospital bag! :rofl:)

Heather, that's wonderful that your brother and his girlfriend are going to come visit for Ben's arrival. My family all live within a 2-3 hour drive, so they'll make their way up to see Jimmy. It's so fun to have family there to share those first few days/weeks with you and have them ooh and aah over your new baby!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh man, all this ice cream/frozen yogurt talk is making me salivate! I swear, one of the best parts of breastfeeding is the requirement to eat 500 additional calories, which somehow always translates into dessert of some sort. :blush:

Rachel, that's hilarious that you have a candy bar ready to go for after Jimmy arrives. :haha: I'm glad to hear that everything looks okay with Jimmy, and hopefully you'll soon be feeling fine, too. Do you remember that cough that I had that would NOT go away for weeks and weeks? Well, sure enough, it was gone within a day of having Liam! So even if you feel crummy right up until Jimmy's born, there's a good chance that it'll go away soon after.

Heather, that's great that you're brother and his girlfriend will be around for Ben's birth! I don't want to worry you, but it might be nice to have more of your family around since you'll be living with your in-laws. I feel like my MIL has been giving me lots of "advice" since we've been here, and it's been worse with Liam as a newborn than it has been with Alia as a toddler. She's keeps suggesting that I make Liam wait longer before feeding him again, but I feel more comfortable feeding on demand, especially since I had supply issues with Alia, so it's been kind of obnoxious having her say things like, "Oh, you're feeding him again? Didn't he just eat?" or "He probably just needs a binky." (Last time I checked, babies don't come out of the womb with a need for pacifiers :dohh:). So hopefully you'll get lucky and your in-laws will leave you be. But if nothing else, they probably won't bother you too much while your family is around. :thumbup:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's great that everything is fine with Jimmy and I'm glad you were able to get a nap this afternoon! When is your last day of work? Hopefully Jimmy decides to show up soon. I'm sure you're so anxious! :flower: I too had to laugh at you having a candy bar stashed in your hospital bag! :haha: I packed yummy cookies in mine when I had Sam...I'll have to do that gain this time! :winkwink: 

Jordyn, how annoying about your MIL! :growlmad: I really think some people need to just learn when to not say anything. I'm sure in her mind she is trying to help but that would really bother me if my MIL made comments like that...he is your baby and you're welcome to do things how you want! 

I'm very happy to have my family around the first 2 weeks after Ben is born! I felt like the first 2-3 weeks were the hardest after Sam was born so it will be nice to have the support of my own family. As much as I like my in-laws there is just nothing like your own family. 

Here is my 36 week bump! I swear he had a growth spurt recently...I feel so "full". I don't know how else to explain it but I'm basically over it now! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsa6234fa0.jpg
This picture doesn't do it justice I don't think! :haha:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsc031c141.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, your bump looks awesome! First thing I noticed was the lack of stretch marks. And I think I know what you mean about the "full" feeling. Just this last week I've started to feel like Jimmy's really running out of room in there. Plus, not all of my maternity shirts fit anymore. :blush:

And my last day of work was today! Felt weird having to take a sick day on my last day, but what can you do. I might have to go in to sign some paperwork next week, though.

Jordyn, I agree that would be super annoying to have my MIL saying stuff like that all the time. I'm a big fan of feeding on demand. It's not like babies are little tyrants trying to control you by constantly wanting to be fed. If they want to be fed it's because they are hungry, and if they are hungry it's because they are growing!

Well, I'm looking forward to tomorrow. We had planned to have Daniel's parents watch Ozzy while we went into Vancouver for the day, but now they are going to watch Ozzy while Daniel goes into the city and I stay home and sleep! Sleeping and nesting, that's all I've got planned for the whole day. Hope it turns out as nice as it sounds!


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Rachel, but sadly I do have some stretch marks from Sam! But thankfully I haven't had any this pregnancy so the ones I have are finally starting to fade! :thumbup:

And I hope you have a great day and get a lot of relaxing and nesting in! That sounds like a very nice day. 

Well, today is the big move day where we are switching rooms. DH is doing it all mainly while I watch Sam. Sometimes being pregnant has its advantages! :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Your bump is BEAUTIFUL! It all baby.:flower: I wish i could look like that. I feel awful right now. I am not alowed to exersize or even walk around my neighborhood because that could tigger my bp to rise and of corse thats not good. I hate this i have been trying to eat just healthy foods but sometimes when all you can do is sit around the house some chips and salsa sound wonderful. So i am up now to like 173 or so.:nope: i was 166 when jonathan was born! I hope it comes down. the doc said swelling has something to do with my weight gain too but still i could just cry about it:cry: 

I agree with rachel even if you did get some stretch marks with sam you cant see them at all. You look great! I took a pic of my bump but maybe i will do it without my shirt and you can see all my stretch marks. lol

Thats great you are going to have YOUR family around when ben is born. There is just nothing like having your family there. They live kinda far right? I cant remember exactly where they live. But my fam lives in texas so 1000 miles away and my mom will be comeing around sept 5th or so. 

Good luck with the room change!!

rachel: I am sorry that you are feeling like this. LIke jordyn said maybe you will magically cure after jimmy is born! A nap and nestings sound wonderful! I also had to laugh about you having a candy bar in your hospital bag i would totally do the same thing.:haha: Although i think ill send my dh out for the blizzard ive been crazy once we get home. Thats great of being out of work now!!! YAY!

Jordyn: I am sorry to hear you MIL giving you "unwanted" "advice" I would tell you just not to say anything until you asked. Thats what i did with everyone after my kids were born. I told them if i dont ask you dont tell. It works like a charm over here. I to agree that you need to feed on demand. Especially if you had supply issues with alia. Feeding on demand is just going to help you produce more milk. 

today i am going to try to clean up the house alittle lol of corse its saterday but later today we are going to my inlaws house my dh's aunt and uncle are here so we are going to visit with them for awhile. Tomorrow we are going to set up this little infatable pool and slide that we bought for the kids. I just know they will love it. My dh said that today we will acually sit down and talk about her name so hopefully that happens and by tomorrow we will know what her name will be lol


----------



## Skadi

Busy busy busy with Keira but finally took a bump shot... 18 Weeks!
 



Attached Files:







CIMG6505.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, what a beautiful bump you have coming along! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I agree, Skadi! Great bump! You look awesome. Happy 18 weeks (a few days ago). Baby is now a sweet potato! Hee hee.

Heather, have fun with the room switch. I think we're going to wait until Jimmy outgrows his moses basket and then switch rooms and move him into a crib all at once. I'll be curious to hear how Sam adjusts to his new room.

Stacey, that pool sounds like a lot of fun! We got a little inflatable pool for Ozzy and took it over to Daniel's parents along with all his swim stuff. Hopefully they'll get a chance to use it today; I think he'll have fun in there. :) And I was thinking the same thing about posting a pic of my stretch marks, but I'm not sure I want to. They are pretty gross. Lol. Still lots leftover from Ozzy, so I can't tell if I've got any new ones from Jimmy!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, don't stress about weight gain! You're doing great and it will all come off as soon as your little lady is here. :hugs: I know what you mean about sitting around the house and wanting to eat junk though...I catch myself doing it on weekends! :dohh:

I hope Jonathan and Natalia have fun in their new pool. And you have a good visit with family. 

You were asking where my family all lives; my parents live in Kentucky. My brother is in Michigan. We are originally from Michigan but my parents relocated to KY for a job for my dad a few years back. I have a lot of family everywhere though, likes aunts and uncles in different states but my immediate family is just KY and MI. 

I'll post a pic of my stretch marks so you girls can see them! They are shockingly fading though and no new ones as of yet though 36 weeks is when I got them with Sam so I'm not in the clear yet! 

Rachel, Sam napped in his new room this afternoon and took a bit of crying to get down (maybe 10 minutes) but slept his usual 3 hours after that! :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

I only had stretch marks on my breasts but they are completely gone already. I guess that is what happens when you go from a Small B to a D so quickly lol! Who needs breast implants... just get pregnant.


----------



## Harley Quinn

LOL, Skadi! So true!

I have a feeling it will be a while before my stretch marks fade. I had a scar on my nose that I got in high school playing softball. It took years to completely fade. I think that's just how my skin is.


----------



## Skadi

Yeah it is all genetics, my mother never got stretch marks either. I do have bio oil that I rub on my bump but only because it feels nice and smells good.


----------



## Duejan2012

Skadi: Great bump! Congrats on 18 weeks. You have you scan coming up soon right? I too got alot of stretch marks on my boobs. The ones on my belly didnt pop up until like 36 37 weeks or so. 

Heather: Im glad it did take to much to get sam to sleep in his new room. He will adjust quickly i think! And thank you for saying that! I think it was the shock that i was doing soo well then in a matter of a week and a half i gained 13 lbs. But like you said it will come off. I was 205lbs when natalia was born and managed to get it off so i can do it again lol

rachel: I am the same when i scar it stays forever!!!! My stretch marks have faded some but they will never ever go away like others do lol. Did ozzy use the pool? Today when my husband get home we will hopefully set up the kids. Natalia just got a pair of goggles the she has been practicing with in the bath so she is soo exited to use them haha

YEsterday was soo much fun. I got a suprise baby shower from my MIL and my dhs aunt!!! I had no idea. We drove up to the house and i saw baloones and i said why is there baloones here. THen i saw its a girl signs and presents. It was such a nice suprise. I couldnt believe my dh never told me haha he is usually horrible and at keeping suprises. It was a very small babyshower just us my mil fil sil and bil. Then my dh's aunt and uncle. But we included all the men in the games witch was soo funny. especially watching them play pin the sperm on the egg haha. Then we played ping pong for awhile until it cooled down and got dark. Went inside and sang some karokee. We didnt get home until 1 am or so. Jonathan refused to sleep but was there just playing not being all fussy or anything. Just playing with the other kids so i let him stay awake until we got home and he and natalia slept until 1030 or so this morning. Aww but it was a great day.


----------



## Duejan2012

skadi: My mom never got stretch marks either. But i did. ugg must i always have the bad genetics haha


----------



## Duejan2012

well ladies this is my bump with all my stretch marks.... The pic really makes it look better than it really is


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, that is so cool about the surprise shower! Sounds like a lot of fun. And so nice that Jonathan just played with the other kids so late even though he must have been so tired. And also nice that they slept in today! No, Ozzy didn't end up using the pool. My MIL said it was so breezy at their house that it actually would have been too cold for him, and I agree. But we left it there, and I'm sure they'll be some hot days this summer where we'll go over and use it.

And that is pretty much exactly what my stretch marks look like! Except you'd also see my belly button poking out a bit! Ha!

I'm feeling so much better today. It's amazing what a 6 hour nap yesterday and then a good night's sleep will do. I'm ready to give birth now! Hear, that Jimmy? You can come any time now! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just wanted to check in and let you know I still exist. :haha: This weekend I've been pretty busy, so I've been reading the posts on my phone in the middle of the night while I'm breastfeeding.

First of all, cute bumps, ladies! :)

Stacey, that's awesome that you got a surprise baby shower! I'm glad you had a good time. :flower: I have my fair share of stretch marks too. I didn't get any new ones on my tummy with Liam, but I got some new ones on my legs. :(

Rachel, I'm glad you're feeling better! A 6 hour nap sounds so awesome right now! :haha:

Heather, I'm glad that Sam is adjusting to his new room. And lucky you! A 3 hour nap??? I would kill for that! Alia only sleeps for an hour and a half! Oh, and congrats on hitting full term today!

And Skadi, your boob job comment made me laugh. Breastfeeding and pregnancy definitely gives you great boobs, but sadly they get so deflated when you stop! I was glad when I got pregnant with Liam because they perked back up. :haha:

Not too much new with me, althoug Liam slept for three hours in a row last night, which is the most consecutive sleep I've gotten in the past two and a half weeks! I hope it means that he's starting to get his days and nights figured out. Oh, and Alia is still having a hard time with Liam. I was feeding him the other day and she got pretty mad and actually bit me! And then yesterday she started saying "All done!" whenever I got Liam out of his pack n play. :growlmad:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. I have been so busy I just want to do nothing.. but alas not possible yet..my daughters bday is next week so were having one party on sunday and then the other on her actual bday.. so busy.. finished up with the garage sale and made 137 dollars so not bad.. :)

I have my ultrasound tomorrow.. should be fun.. im pooped


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's a great surprise you got! :thumbup: and so nice that Jonathan played without getting crabby and slept in the next morning. 

Skadi, you made me laugh about getting pregnant instead of getting implants! :rofl:

Rachel, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better! Now Jimmy is welcome to make his appearance anytime now. :) 

Jordyn, I hope things are going well with Liam and he is adjusting his days and nights better! :flower:

I had a doctors appointment this morning. Everything is looking great with Ben. He is head down and growing just as he should. I haven't gained any weight since my last 3 appointments though but they aren't worried as my uterus is measuring spot on! Only 16 days till we meet our little man. 

I do also have a low grade fever but am to just monitor it that it doesn't go too high otherwise I need to call L&D. I still feel kinda yucky and haven't been eating a whole lot but I'm trying. This stomach bug really has taken it out of me! :nope:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great Liam is sleeping in longer stretches! Sorry to hear that Alia is still having a rough time with Liam. It's just a big change for her and I think she will adjust just fine into her big sister role...and hey, at least she didn't bite Liam! :haha:

Sam has always been a good long napper...makes me nervous that Ben won't be and we got spoiled! 

Logan, glad to hear you're doing well. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your little one! :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

oh my goodness i feel like rachel haha i had my whole post written up and somehow lost it when i was about to hit send haha...

Rachel: I am soo glad you are feeling better. come on jimmy we are all waiting for you! I always wondered what it would be like to have your belly button pop out. Ihavent had it happen in any pregnancy and it wont in this one either lol. 

Logan: Im soo exited to see your scan tomorrow. You are staying team yellow right? Congrats on your daughter being almost 4. And wow $137 at the garage sale is great! i hope you get to find some time to relax inbetween all your plans!

Jordyn: I am soo happy to hear Liam slept a 3 hour stretch. Thats great for a baby his age. I am sorry to hear about Alia. I agree with heather. Its just a stage it will pass. The question is when. I couldnt help to chuckle when she said at least she didnt bite Liam. Dont worry you are doing great!! 

heather: I am sorry you still are not feeling well. I really hope you didnt come down with the flu or anything. Especially with you feeling crummy with your belly and now a low fever. Keep us updated i hope it resolves soon. Wow full term CONGRATS!!! i cant believe you only have 16 days until ben arrives! That is soo exiteing!!! 

Today i had another nst. Baby looked great. My contractions this time were much stronger than last week. The bump on the paper was way higher then last times. I had +1 protien again today and bp was 156/95 but thats ok i guess. My bloods came back ok. I get a ultrasound on thursday. I am very interested to see how big they estimate her now. At 31 weeks she was estimated 4lb 8oz so well see!! Still planning to induce at 37 weeks. I have up my tea intake to 3 cups a day and just bough epo today so i can start it at 34 weeks. Doc says that it is fine to do the rlt and epo. Maybe i wont have such a bad induction at 37 weeks if they help at all. 

Hope all is well going to go talk to dh about babys name lol wish me luck!


----------



## Skadi

Scan tomorrow! EXCITED!

Spiffy... lol, thankfully my boobs have always been perky and they didn't deflate when we stopped BFing... although Keira self-weaned right after I found out I was pregnant so that might have to do with it.

HAKing... sorry about the fever and feeling unwell. Yuck. Have you taken Tylenol to try and keep the fever down?

Duejan... Sounds like your appointment went OK. That's great!

I still haven't had my appointment with my Obs.. feeling SO SO frustrated and worried.


----------



## Skadi

Also... I have been feeling movement but its like when they are turning around and never any kicking... and its not very often and ALWAYS on my right side. (So maybe gas and not baby?!) It's kind of freaking me out and has me worried about my scan tomorrow. I could feel Keira kicking at 15 weeks and by 17 weeks OH could feel her kicking too. Maybe what is going on right now is normal and maybe there was a problem with her sac that made it so easy for me to feel (and why it ruptured?!) So many thoughts running around my head.


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, try not to worry too much or read into things with the kicking. All pregnancies are different so it's hard to compare. With this pregnancy I don't how long it would have even taken me to find out I was pregnant if I didn't go to the doctors since I had no symptoms but with Sam I knew before I could even take a test since I was so sick! 

I'm sure everything will go great tomorrow, you're finding out gender tomorrow too, right? 

Stacey, so glad you had a good appointment and baby is looking good! :thumbup: also, like you said hopefully taking the RLT it will help with the induction a little bit more. Have they checked your cervix to see if you're dilating since you've been contacting a lot? 

Also, any news on the baby name front? 

I wish today I would have asked what they thought Ben's weight will be. I'm guessing he will be 7.5lbs! I'm just so excited to see his little face!!! :cloud9:

I'm starting to feel a tiny bit better now but just taking it easy and eating small meals. Seems to be helping. I don't seem to have a fever now, at least I didn't as of an hour ago when I checked. Hopefully it stays away!


----------



## Duejan2012

skadi: Like heather said try not to think about the movement right now. Its still very early. With Natalia i felt her around 15 weeks. With jonathan i felt him just before that. Dh could feel him on the outside at 17 weeks. with this baby i didnt feel her until 20+ weeks and not very well until 27 plus weeks reason being a anterior placenta. i think jordyn and was it rachel that also had anterior placentas? either way there was a few of us. maybe the same thing for you? i cant wait to hear about your scan a find out if you are pink or blue!!!

heather: i am so glad you dont have a fever as of this morning. Im also glad you are able to eat something even if it is small. How big was sam when he was born? Jonathan was 7lbs 8 oz and natalia was almost 7. Im soo curiouse to see what this little ladys weight will be. We didnt get a chance to talk last night about her name. I think i told you ladys that i always had trouble getting natalia to sleep in her own room. I always let her fall asleep on the couch and then my dh would take her to her bed. Well i am determinded to get her to sleep in her own bed when jonathan doess (he does much better than she haha) Its going to be hard last night she started crying and yelling for her daddy and that made jonathan upset so he started crying too. But its time that she does. We should be able to watch a scary movie after they go to bed not have to wait until she falls asleep witch is normally when we do now. So it was kinda hecktick last night. As for the checking of my cerivix. No he didnt check. Maybe next week i will ask him too. He doesnt start until 36 weeks at least but he might if i ask him to early. 

We are heading into town today so i problably wont be on until later tonight. i cant wait to see scans logan and skadi. Heather i hope you continue feeling better. And Jordyn i hope you get to rest a bit. Rachel how you feeling?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Nice to hear from you Jordyn! Glad Liam gave you a longer stretch of sleep and I sure hope it continues to improve. And hang in there; Alia will come around to him eventually. 

Skadi, if you read this before your scan, you should ask them where your placenta is. Mine was/is anterior, and it made it so I didn't feel any proper kicks from Jimmy until much later than I did with Ozzy. I wouldn't worry about it too much - and looking forward to hearing how it all goes! 

You too Logan! Two scans in one day! Whee!! Do you have a theme for the birthday party? Sounds like fun. 

Stacey, that sounds like a pretty good appointment. Curious to hear how the baby name discussion went. :)

Heather, that's good you're feeling a bit better today and able to eat. And wonderful that your temperature is down. I found out at my appointment this morning that if I go overdue, the longest they'll let me go is 10 days. That means they'd induce me 16 days from now, meaning Ben and Jimmy could be born just a day or two apart! I suppose they could anyway, but it's a nice thought. :)

As mentioned, I had an appointment this morning. She did another sweep, so we'll see how that goes. The good news (apart from my BP and his HB being fine) is that I'm now 3 cm and his head has dropped down farther. Yay! Progress! Of course, I could walk around like this for two more weeks, but the doctor said she was optimistic it'd happen in the next week. Let's hope she's right! Oh, and I'm measuring 41 cm at 39+1, so two weeks ahead. She did point out that I carry it all out in front, but I'm still expecting a big guy... somewhere around 9 lbs., I'd say.


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, looking forward to hearing how the scan went! And if you're pink or blue!!! :happydance:

Logan, you too! Can't wait to see pictures of your little one. :flower:

Stacey, Sam was 8lbs 8.5oz when he was born. I had him at 40+2. I think (not sure how true it is though) that he was bigger because I gained a lot of weight! :shrug: I've only gained 18lbs this time so I'm thinking Ben will be smaller but I guess time will tell! 

I'm sorry last night was a mess and Natalia's crying woke up Jonathan! :nope: Hopefully she starts getting used to falling asleep on her own. Maybe read her a book with Jonathan too and put them to bed together the same way. That's gonna be my plan for Ben and Sam when he gets a bit older for sure. :thumbup: I did read though that if you have a newborn and toddler share a room its best to get the toddler to bed first and asleep and then put the newborn down after if possible. I think its just gonna take a lot of work...I sure hope they learn to sleep in the same room together! I'm kinda worried to be honest! :wacko:

I hope you have a good day today in town. :flower:

Rachel, that's great news that you're progressing! Hopefully you're doctor is right and you have him in the next week. That is crazy you're measuring 2 weeks ahead...maybe he will be big or maybe you have a lot of fluid! :shrug: I remember with Sam I had TONS!!! When they broke my water I kept telling them it was still coming out and they didn't believe me saying that it's not possible and sure enough it was! I remember telling them "I know I'm not peeing the bed" :blush: :haha: 

That is exciting that Jimmy and Ben could share a close birthday! I think Jordyn (or is it you, Rachel?) birthday is August 9th!? 

I'm feeling a lot better this morning and actually have energy which is a huge change from the past week! :thumbup: I'm just so anxious for August 8th now...like you Rachel, my maternity shirts are getting shorter and shorter! :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

The Sonographer says she thinks its a girl... she showed me a smooth area between the baby's legs. Weird because with Keira we could see 3 lines. Hmmm. So not sure what to think about that lol.

My placenta IS anterior. Boo!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray for baby, Skadi! I agree, I'd be suspicious about just a smooth area without lines. Will you have other ultrasounds to go by? And cute nails! :)

Well, ladies, I just woke up from a nap and my water broke! Aaaahhh!! No contractions yet, but I've got to head to the hospital because I'm GBS pos. Daniel's parents are on their way now. Wish us luck!


----------



## HAKing

Ahhhh!!! Rachel so exciting. Keep us updated. Good luck! 

Skadi, I agree I would be curious about the ultrasound too. Will you have another to re-confirm?


----------



## Duejan2012

OMGGGG!!!!!!!! Rachel i am sooo exited for you i will wish you a speedy labor!!! i please try to rest nd keep us updated!!! I cant believe jimmy will be here soon!!!!

Skadi: I saw right away in your scan that the placenta was anterior lol. Dont worrie it will get better. That makes four of us on this thread with anterior placentas. lol Are you going to get anymore scans soon. My scan with this little one was very weird to but i confirmed that she is a girl at a 3d scan. Was there a certain gender you were hopeing for. Congrats on a healthy lo though!!!

heather: Im honestly soo glad that you are feeling better! And i think it was jordyn that her birthday is aug 9th lol. I cant believe we are almost out of july already!! 

We just got back from the valley. I bought some dreft so i can start washing little misses clothes so i think i will do that tomorrow. It will be exiting to see all those little clothes ready lol. Im going to go outside right now with dh while he cuts the grass haha


----------



## Skadi

OMG Exciting Harley! Good luck! (..and thanks, I have a subscription to Julep so I have a LOT of polish! lol)

I am going to wait until my Dr appointment and see if he can confirm the sex... if not I'll ask about another ultrasound. I'd love to do a 3D ultrasound but since we are both on EI it is WAY out of our budget. Plus I would feel guilty about getting one since I didn't with Keira.

I don't care which gender, but I've been convinced since early on that its a girl. I'd just like real proof so I know that I don't need to buy anything except another crib mattress!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well ladies, Jimmy is here! Would you believe a 3 hour labour? I almost can't. I will give the full story and post pics later, but we're all doing well
Ozzy came to meet him and will come again tomorrow
Oh, he was only 8 lbs 4 oz, so a full pound less than Ozzy. My mom is here now too and I have showered and eaten so I think we will go to bed soon. Can't wait to tell you all the funny things I said during labour. :)


----------



## HAKing

Congrats, Rachel! :happydance: I can't wait to see pictures of Jimmy. And that's great you had such a quick easy labor.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Rachel!!!!! I can't wait to see pics and hear more about it! :happydance: And only three hours? Wow! I thought my 6 hour was fast!

Skadi, I looked at your ultrasound and guessed girl before reading your comment. I hope someone can tell you for sure, but either way, congrats on a healthy baby!

Logan, I hope everything went okay at your ultrasound!


----------



## Duejan2012

OMG Rachel i am soo happy for you! Welcome to the world little jimmy! Cant wait to see pics and here more about it. Wow 3 hours That is AMAZYING!! I too though my 7 hours with jonathan was pretty good haha. 

Heather how are you feeling today?

Jordyn: How are you getting on. Any better with Alia? How are your nipples feeling?

I dont know if we all have mentioned before but how long was your first labors?


----------



## Skadi

CONGRATS!!! I can't wait to see Jimmy!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm feeling pretty good today. Thank you :flower: just taking it easy and praying Ben decides to come early! :winkwink:

As for my labor with Sam, I labored from 7am to 6:30pm and only got to 7cm and ended up with a c section. Boo! :dohh:

You didn't tell us Stacey, what name did you and DH decide on? I too will wash all Ben's new clothes this weekend too! I can't wait to look at all his little things :cloud9:


----------



## Duejan2012

aww heather im soo happy that you are feeling better!!! I hope you continue to feel good!!! We already have milo, liam, and now jimmy you will deff be next not to much longer now heather and ben will be here!!!! 

As for a name well we still havnt desided ugg. After we went to the valley yesterday my dh went and cut the grass. He has been working 7 days a week right now as im not working. He is trying his best. I know she will get a name i just wish we wernt cutting it soo close.


----------



## blessedmomma

I feel so out of the loop on this thread and it used to be my fave. just wanted to say I miss you ladies and think of you often! hope the newly again mommy's are doing good and the rest who are about to pop are feeling ok <3


----------



## HAKing

Blessed, good to hear from you! How are you feeling? :flower:

Stacey, don't feel bad about not having a name...we don't even have a crib! :dohh: I don't have a hospital bag packed and none of Ben's clothes are washed! I really need to get it together this weekend! 

I'm starting to really feel over this pregnancy now! :wacko: I've been pretty blessed to have a very good pregnancy thus far but now my body is just so achy and I feel HUGE!!! Plus seeing all these babies being born on here is making me a bit jealous :blush:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks heather. Dont feel bad about not having a crib or hospital bag packed and stuff. I didnt do any of that until like 38 weeks. I think i already mentioned i packed my hospital bag the day before he was born haha. So dont worry. 

I got lazy today and didnt end up washing any clothes or anything. I understand what you mean about being over pregnancy. I am too even though im only almost 34 weeks. I the thought of three weeks left is why. Also idk if it has to do with us all getting pregnant pretty quick after we had our other babiess because i dont know about you but i feel like i have been pregnant FOREVER! i didnt have this feeling when i was pregnant with jonathan lol. 

Blessed its nice to hear from you!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

haking- im very very sick. I got some preggie pops today and they seem to be helping so far. just the usual beginnings of pregnancy. tired and sick, blah!

duejan- I know exactly how you feel! after I had my 4th baby I got pregnant right away with #5. they are 14 months apart. then got pregnant with #6 right away after him. they are 12 months apart. I felt like I had been pregnant for 3 yrs straight!!! im glad there was a little bit of time between this one and the last, but its all coming back very quick lol. :sick:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, it's great to hear from you! I'm sorry that you're feeling so sick. :( When do you usually start feeling better?

Stacey, my labor with Alia was about 14 hours from the first contraction, so with Liam it was more than cut in half! As for my nipples, they were getting a lot better, but then my milk supply seemed to drop considerably yesterday, and so Liam had to keep eating about every hour and now they're feeling sore again.

Heather, I also got tired of being pregnant more with Liam than with Alia, and I think it was a combination of being pregnant two times in a row, and the fact that there was less "novelty" the second time around. At least you know for sure that you only have two weeks left! As for being jealous, just know that I'm jealous of you ladies who are still pregnant because I know you're getting more sleep than I am! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, I'm sorry you're feeling so crummy! I hope you starting getting some relief soon. :hugs:

Stacey, I know what you mean about feeling pregnant for forever! I'm so ready to start getting back to going running and not being asked 20x a day when I'm due! :dohh: 

Jordyn, I'm sorry to hear your milk supply may be dropping! :nope: Hopefully it was just a weird day and things seem to be going back to normal and your nipples start healing. :hugs: Have you been only breastfeeding or have you had to supplement with formula at all? 

Rachel, I hope you and Jimmy are doing well...can't wait to see pictures of your little man! :flower:

Speaking of sleep...I'm feeling extra tired and lazy! I'm training my replacement so I'm having her do most things so it makes my day go by so slow...Glad I only have 1 more week of work! :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

I'm not sure if I will get sick of being pregnant... if I get to third tri this time around I will have the novelty of experiencing that for the first time. Someone remind me of that if I start complaining. :) LOL


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry I haven't been on to update.. been so busy the last few weeks.. next week is my daughters bday.. so been cleaning and all that now for that.. 

But here are a few of my ultrasounds pics from tues.. any gender guess.. Team yellow all the way for me :)
 



Attached Files:







1044573_659271104101776_1933168476_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6









945707_659271037435116_1817128842_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6









1012699_659271210768432_881743799_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Duejan2012

haha skadi that made me laugh i will remind you if you start complaining lol. 

Melissa: Im sorry that you are feeling so sick i hope that it doesnt last too long!

Jordyn: Im sorry about your milk dropping. Maybe its just one of those days and Liam is having a growth spert. You are doing great. Try not to give up. I was going to ask you the same thing if you have had to supplement formula or not. Let me ask you how much epo did you take and when?

Heather: Wow just one more week left of work. GO YOU!!! haha it will feel so good when you finally just get to stay home and relax!

Rachel: Cant wait for an update on how things are going!!!

Logan i hope your scan went well!

Afm well i just got back from my ultrasound and baby look great. She has only grown a week though in the past three weeks but i dont think there is anything to be conserned about as there is growth. She wa measuring 35 weeks and approx 5lbs 10oz. She is also head down!!! My kids are in daycare right now so im going to try to organize some stuff while they arnt here. Natalia has started crying almost all day while she is in preschool. idk why. The intructors told me that my niece started doing it first then after that natalia has started. I just dont know what to do. Just leave her there and she will eventually start playing again. She used to love going to school and playing outside and stuff so its very weird that this happend all of the sudden. Jonathan on the otherhand LOVES his daycare right now haha. Its weird all the problems i should be having with jonathan like not sleeping in own bed and crying while at daycare im having with my 4 year old. Wierd lol I hope everyone is good!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL Due I posted pics just before you :)


----------



## Duejan2012

haha logan i see that now. Wow great pics lol. Umm as for gender ill say girl but im NEVER correct at this haha


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, I too will remind you not to complain come the last few weeks of third tri! :haha:

Stacey, sorry Natalia isn't liking her daycare or is having a rough time. I'm sure its just a phase and will pass. That's great to hear that your US went well though :thumbup: and that is a good size for 34 weeks! 

Logan, I'm gonna guess boy but I'm also never good at guessing either but good for you on staying team yellow! :flower:

I ran to the mall on my lunch today just for something to do and ended up picking up a few things for Sam for the fall. I got 2 plaid button up shirts and 3 pairs of jeans for $54. I've been buying so many things for Ben lately, I feel guilty! :blush: Its crazy looking at how big his clothes are now though, especially compared to Ben's! :wacko: What size clothes are your LO's in now? 

Also, I went and looked at a purse I've been wanting for a long time...I'm gonna have DH look at it this weekend and see what he says before I spend the money! :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

heather: I cant see to buy something for one of the kids and not the other lol. I say im going baby shopping and come out with 2 or 3 outfits for jonathan and natalia and 1 for the baby haha. Aww sounds very cute his clothes! Jonathan is in 18 or 24 m clothes depending 

Natalia did better today they said she danced but didnt want to play outside. Im positive that this is just a phase. My niece started doing this and im sure natalia saw it and thought hey i could do the same. She did better though thank goodness.
Well off to make dinner!!


----------



## HAKing

Glad Natalia did a bit better today! :thumbup: As for shopping...Sam has so much that I never wanna buy and he won't get to it but now I feel like he needs stuff so I'm going crazy! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, for some reason, I think it's a boy, but I have no real reasoning behind that guess. Glad to hear that it went well, and hopefully McKenna's birthday will come together the way you want it. :flower:

Stacey, that's great that your little girl already weighs 5lbs 10oz! Alia was only 5lbs 7oz when she was born, so that's awesome! As for clothes sizes, Alia wears 12-18 month clothes, except for socks. In socks, she still fits into some 0-6 months! :dohh:

I'm really trying to avoid supplementing with formula, since I suspect that my supply will only get worse if I do that. It started dropping around 4 weeks with Alia, so I'm worried that this might be the beginning of it, but I'm going to try everything I can to keep it going longer this time around. I just hope it works!

Rachel, hope all is well with you and Jimmy!


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: What size clothes is sam in? Thats great that he has so much clothes lol, but like you said i just feel bad shopping for the baby and not gettingnothing for them. They too have so much clothes. This is why i wish i was having another boy because i wouldnt have to sshop to much lol 

Jordyn: Yea that is a great weight lol. I hope she is a really good weight for when she is born! Doc said she looks great though! I too hope that your milk supply isnt dropping. Just try not to give in and use formula because that will make your supply drop. 

Let me ask you ladies something. Is it tradition to only get a babyshower with your first child? I never have heard of this as i got one with natalia one with jonathan one with this baby well almost two as my work wants to though me one too. But then i read that no only the first baby.


----------



## lilrojo

Due I think its most common with only the first.. I never had one with any.. 

As far as clothes Bryce is in 12 and 18 months.. :)


----------



## Skadi

Rojo... Looks like a girl to me!

Due... Yes, usually only a baby shower for the first baby. You could always do a "Come meet the baby party" though and specify no gifts or diapers only or something like that.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sometimes people do baby showers for subsequent children, especially if it's the first of the opposite gender, but no one threw one for me with Liam. However, I did have four baby showers for Alia, so I guess I can't complain. :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Due Date, Liam! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Due Date.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Duejan2012

wow jordyn 4 baby showers! Thats great! Aww look at Liam. He looks soo preciouse!! Happy due date Liam lol. Jordyn i hate to ask again but i wanted some advice on the evening primrose oil. When did you start taking it and how much and stuff?

How is everyone today. i think we will go for alittle walk today. If the weather corroprates lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Stacey, I'm sorry, I totally forgot to answer you last time you asked! I started taking it at 34 weeks, and one capsule (1000mg) a day. Then, at 36 weeks, you can start inserting it vaginally if you want. You're not supposed to take more than 1000mg a day until you hit 38 weeks, but in your case, since you know you'll be induced at 37 weeks, I would start taking two capsules as soon as you hit 36 weeks so that you can get your cervix as ready as possible so that you hopefully won't end up having a C-section. It won't make you go into labor, so it won't hurt. It only softens your cervix so that when your body is ready to dilate, it goes faster than it normally would, which in your case, is what you want.

And if you're not sure where to get it, I got mine at Wal-Mart. It was only $5 for a bottle.


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks jordyn: I think i will do just that. I got some at safeway as my town here doesnt even have a walmart haha but they are 1000 mg capsules and i started taking one. I was wondering if i should maybe up my dose alittle early because of the inductino at 37 weeks. I think i will. Thank you very much for your advice lol. Do you recommend doing it vaginally? I feel weird. My dh would be like what are you doing haha


----------



## lilrojo

Were well halfway done today :)


----------



## Duejan2012

congrats on 20 weeks logan!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, congrats on hitting the halfway mark!

Stacey, I did it vaginally a few times (I had my DH do it for me. He said it weirded him out a little, but he would do it for me). I would do it right before bed so that as much as possible could absorb before I stood up next time, but because I would have to go pee a few hours later, I was never sure how much actually soaked in. So because of that, the few times I did it vaginally, I also took one orally just in case.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy 20 weeks, Logan! Hopefully you're a little more than halfway. ;) I have no gender guess, but I'll go with boy just because then I have a slightly better chance of being right statistically. Ha!

Well, things are going pretty well so far all in all. The last few nights have been pretty miserable, actually. Jimmy's been awake and wanting to eat pretty much non-stop. He sleeps well during the day and then is just awake and hungry and pooping all night. There have been a few tears shed, but my milk just came in today, so I'm hoping that will help him sleep better at night soon. 

Ozzy was super cute meeting him for the first time, just kind of tapped his little finger gently on Jimmy's head over and over. :) He'll come up to Jimmy and say "Bay-BEE!" and he'll give him a "kiss" if we ask him to (he just smooshes his cheek against Jimmy's face... Tee hee).

Birth story still to come, but the short version is that while it was short, it was super intense (in some ways more painful than Ozzy's birth). 

Anyway, here's a few photos!
 



Attached Files:







Family.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7









Little Brother.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









Meeting Nana.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Duejan2012

awww Rachel he is beautiful. So preciouse! I will look forward to a full birth story but looks like you did great. I hope since your milk has come in that jimmy starts sleeping better at night for you. He is still very young he will eventually get his nights and days right! That is very cute about ozzy reacting to him. Sounds like he is doing a good job!!! 

Thanks jordyn: I will see if what my dh feels about putting it in for me. haha. I really just want to try everything to help mmy cervix and stuff so induction goes smoothly for me.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thank you!

I meant to answer your question about clothing sizes before but forgot. Ozzy is wearing mostly 18 months size still. He fits in some 24 months sized things already (mostly pajamas), and we've put all his 12 months sized things away.

And Jordyn, Liam is such a handsome little guy! Great due date picture! :)

And for anyone who'd like to read it, here is Jimmy's birth story. It's a bit long, but there are some funny bits (mostly about things I yelled). :haha:

And I did sleep much better last night. Jimmy had some nice long stretches of sleep, but was also up from about 2:45 to 5:00 just eating and pooping, the little stinker. But I didn't end up crying, so it was a successful night in my books! Just heading to bed now, so wish me luck. I want to be well-rested because we have church in the morning and then his newborn photos in the afternoon. Busy day!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel that was a beautiful birth story! That is funny about some of the stuff you said haha. I liike the one about calling the nurse a bitch but not infront of her face and then apologizing for it after haha. That was soo funny. Aww but you did wonderful!!! The first thing that came to mind was did you get your candy bar? I sure hope you did and you enjoyed it! lol. 

Im very happy Jimmy slept longer last night. Its always a big relief when your milk comes in!. How did it feel when you water broke. Did it litterally pop like everyone says? My waters were leaking with natalia but never officially broke. lol Im glad you are doing well though. 

This thread is going to get soo quiet. Since everyone having their babies there isnt alot of time for yall to get on. lol. I sure hope we will update everyonce in a while.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, it sounds like things went well overall with Jimmy's birth. I know what you mean when you said that it was quicker but more painful, because it was the same for me. With Alia, I had my epidural going just as my contractions were getting painful, but with Liam, I had a good two hours if really painful contractions before I got the epidural. Jimmy is so cute! I'm glad that he'd sleeping a little better for you too. It's a lot easier to get overwhelmed and emotional when you're sleep deprived.

Stacey, I haven't been on much during the weekends, but I'll definitely still be getting on during the week. You ladies are my link to sanity when I'm alone with the kids all day! :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

haha jordyn that made me laugh. heather is going to be next to have her baby!! I cant believe how fasst all of our pregnancys went. i remember when you were nine weeks and posting your nine week bump pic lol. awww How are you feeling today?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm doing pretty good. It's funny how I was worried about going through the "newborn days" again, but Liam is actually a piece of cake compared to Alia. She's gotten even worse with her screaming and throwing tantrums, and it's driving me and DH insane. We've decided to try ignoring her when she screams, and only giving her attention after she stops. She definitely does calm down after a bit when we do that, but it hasn't stopped her from starting the screaming to begin with, so I think we may have to suffer through this for a while before she really understands that we're not going to give her what she wants when she screams.

But aside from that, everything is going pretty well. It's still painful when Liam first latches on, but after that, it's not so bad. Liam is sleeping for 2 1/2-3 hour chunks at night, which is not too bad either, although of course it will be nice when he goes a little longer.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ha! Yes, I ate my candy bar in the hospital over the few days we were there. :) It was fabulous!

And I didn't feel a "pop" when my water broke. It was more of a trickle at first, and then it would gush when I had a contraction. I actually went to the bathroom right after it happened just to make sure I hadn't peed myself! Ha! Thankfully I had some big ol' pads left over from after Ozzy's birth, so I wore one of those to the hospital. 

Jordyn, that's great to hear that the pain is getting better. My nipples have started bleeding, so I definitely still have that initial pain, but like you it isn't as bad after the first few seconds. And I'm sorry Alia is still doing the screaming thing. Sounds like you've got a good plan for working through it, though. Hang in there, I'm sure it'll pass!

Well, my mom's going home tomorrow, so it's about to get real as they say! I am SO, SO thankful that Daniel works from home and I'll be able to get in a nap here and there during the days. I've been letting him sleep all night rather than waking him to ask for help with Jimmy so that he's rested during the day and I can nap. Seems to be working well so far.


----------



## HAKing

Logan, congrats on making it halfway! :flower:

Rachel, I love the pictures and so glad to hear that you had a quick birth. It sounds like Jimmy is doing great and Ozzy is adjusting really well to his role as a big brother! :thumbup:

Jordyn, I love the "due date" picture of Liam! Such a cutie. I'm sorry to hear Alia is still having temper tantrums but I think you're doing the right thing by ignoring her and only giving attention when she clams down. Sounds like Liam is sleeping well too, is he in the room with you guys right now? 

Stacey, I hope that the EPO works for you and you don't have to be induced. Not much longer for you either! 

Vanessa, I hope things are going well for you and Milo. 

AFM, I've been reading but haven't had much time to update lately. This weekend we went major shopping and got all the nursery stuff so tomorrow I gotta get it all set up. Today I've been washing all the clothes, cleaning the house because DHs parents will be back on Tuesday. 

We went and got all of Sam's newborn clothes and its ridiculous how many clothes he has! Between those and stuff that has been bought for Ben we have more than enough. Hopefully tomorrow we will be mostly done. Only 1 more week of work for me... :happydance:

Oh, and know someone asked, Sam is wearing mostly 18 month clothes with the exception of a few 12 month shorts. Because he has a longer toro he needs bigger shirts but shorter legs he can still get away with 12 month bottoms. I plan to weed through his clothes tomorrow though too.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray for only more week of work, Heather! And I know what you mean about the long torso/short legs. Ozzy could still fit into most of his 12 months size pants, but we put them all away anyhow.

Logan, how'd the party go today?


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: Im glad to here liam is doing pretty well. THat is great how he is sleeping at night. I am sorry though to hear about Alia. I think ingnoring her tantrums is the way to go. Give attention to the good behavior. I still have to do that with natalia and shes 4 haha. JOnathan throw tantrums sometimes for no good reason and if i just ignore it he stops and calms down. Im sure i will be feeling your frustration when the baby comes! Hang in there. Keep doing what your doing and i think Alia will learn that she is only going to get your attention if she behaves without screaming and stuff.

Rachel: Good im glad you got your candy bar!! That is crazy about your water. Its weird how everyone experiences something different lol. Im sorry to hear that your nipples are bleeding. Ugg this is the part i dread the most i think.. I just remember crying everytime jonathan would latch on. I hope they heal soon!!

Heather: That is great news that you are getting everything prepared. Sounds like you have been busy witch just makes time go faster lol. Just one more week thats great!!!! Its almost over! Not to long now until we meet ben! Just 10 more days until hes here!!!!

Its funny you ladies mentioned about the long torso and short legs haha jonathan is the same. There is no way i can fit a 9-12 month onsie on him but i can fit 12 month pants and shorts. We too have put away all of his 12 month clothing though to make more room but he could still fit in them if i wanted him too haha

Had another doc apointment and baby looked great! My doc came and told me that next week i will do my group b testing done and we will make a date for the induction!!!! i never thought that in just 2 1/2 weeks our little girl will be here. Im just praying everything goes well. My bp was pretty high today and i havnt been feeling that great. My headache is pretty bad. He told me to take exedrine migrain to see if that helps any. As long as my bloods are comeing back ok he would really not like to send me to denver to deliever prematurely witch i completley argree to. So its all about trying to deal with the side affects and stuff of pre e and hopefully i can do it just for a few more weeks.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's great that baby is looking good and hopefully you won't have to deliver prematurely. It is crazy to think only 2.5 more weeks for you! 

Gosh, you said 10 more days till Ben is here and just the thought of it makes me nervous! I'm very anxious to meet him but super scared for my c section. I know I've already done it once but at the time I didn't have a chance to sit and think about it and be nervous :haha: I'm ready to just get it over with and stop worry about it. 

Hopefully by the end of today the nursery will be put together. It's a huge mess right now and unfortunately I can't do anything in there while Sam naps so I'm taking a break for a little bit. Sam is kinda crabby today so hopefully after his nap he will be happier! Fx'ed :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

OMG I totally missed Jimmy being born.. So so sorry Harley... Congrats he is sooo cute.. Happy things are going well.. 

Party went good.. now just one more on her actual bday on Wednesday.. ready for it to come so we can enjoy her special day :)

I cant believe how fast time is going.. almost august... where did summer go.. I have Bryce's apt on the 16th, mine on the 22nd, and mckennas on the 26th.. I also start college back up on the 26th.. :) Should be an eventful fall


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Reading your post i desided i had better get started on washing the babys clothes as well lol. so here i sit cutting tags off of clothes and putting them in the wash. It is completely understandable to be nervouse about your c section but ihave heard that with people who have a ecs and later have a planned csection those fears are there but the calmness this time around is much better. 

Logan: Im glad the party went well!!! I hope the one on wednesday goes well too. lol that made me laugh about the apointments. That is how it is on a day to day basis here lol. Apointment after apointment. Then think once baby is born there is going to be more apointments haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Speaking of appointments, I still need to set up Liam's 2 month appointment and Alia's 18 month appointment...Okay, just called and did that. Thanks for the reminder! :winkwink: The cool thing is, since they're 16 months apart, both appointments are on the same day.

Heather, I can't believe you only have 10 days left to go! I'm interested to find out whether Ben will wait that long, though. Good luck getting everything cleaned and ready. You're more on top of things than I was! :haha:

Rachel, I hope you're doing okay now that your mom is gone. And I can completely sympathize with you on the breastfeeding pain. I'm just hoping that I'm getting close to the point where it won't hurt at all anymore. The problem right now is that he's cluster feeding and likes to stay attached to my nipple long after he's done eating, so they're starting to get kind of raw again.

Stacey, I'm glad your appointment went well. I'm sorry that you have to deal with the side effects of pre-E for the next two and a half weeks, though. I suffer with chronic headaches and migraines, so I know how horrible you must be feeling. :(

Logan, that's great that McKenna's party went well! I can't even imagine what it will be like when Alia is 4 years old. I hope she's a bit more relaxed then than she is now.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, cluster feeding! I do not envy you, Jordyn!

I'm glad the party went will, Logan. And I totally missed that you missed Jimmy's birth, so no worries! Ha! Have fun on Wednesday and will all the appointments. I can't imagine going to school in the fall with a newborn (or even just going back to school at all). I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but what are you studying?

Speaking of appointments, Jimmy had his one week check up today and he's doing great. He's back up to his birth weight, so breastfeeding is going well enough and he doesn't need another check up until he's 3 weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Somebody please just shoot me. I am going out of my mind! I was feeding Liam, and Alia was screaming, and it was upsetting Liam so that he kept unlatching and crying, and then Alia starting biting me and pinching me. Finally I had to put Liam down and go put Alia downstairs in her crib because I couldn't take it anymore. Now she's down there screaming like someone's murdering her. But oh my goodness, I don't think I've ever been closer to hurting her than I was right then, so better to have her screaming down there than that.

I'm not sure how much more I can take. :cry: I sincerely pray that none of your kids adjust this poorly to your new baby.


----------



## Duejan2012

aww jordyn you did the right thing. If ever you get frustrated and feel like that just put alia in a place she wont hurt herself such as the crib and walk away. That is the best thing to do just walk away. Once she stops crying just go to her and tell her why you put her there and such. I would try to explain as much as you can to her. Even if she doesnt understand. I really hope she starts to calm down some. Have you tried involving her in things with liam? Like the diaper changes and stuff? idk i know i have already mentioned all of this but just hang in there. Rmember alot of people say having children close in age is difficult at first but rewarding in the end:hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I just got her up. I told her that I loved her, and I was upset because she was doing things that she shouldn't do. I don't know if she understood at all, but she and I are both a lot calmer now.

However, Liam chose that exact moment to projectile vomit all over himself and the pack n' play. Sometimes as a mom, you just can't catch a break. :nope:


----------



## Duejan2012

just keep talking to alia. especially in a calm voice. It seems that if you yell they start acting out more. In that moment just tell alia ohh look what you brother did he spit up. Do you wanna help me change him? (if you have to change him) you can go take two shirts and ask her witch one? Jonathan is interested in snaps and buckles right now idk about alia but if liam has a onsie on or somethign similar just put her hand to undo it and help her. It takes more time to let them be hands on but she should love that helping you xxx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awwww, Jordyn, I'm sorry you're having to deal with that. I agree, you did the right thing by putting her some place safe and walking away and taking a break until you calm down. Sometimes that really is the best thing you can do for yourself and your child.

And feel free to vent here all you want. I know that sometimes it helps to be able to express just how frustrated you're feeling without anyone judging you. :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I'm happy to hear Mckenna's party went well! Good luck with all the upcoming appointments. :flower:

Stacey, my doctor did tell me the same thing that because I had a semi bad experience with my EMC with Sam that is why I am worried this time but everything will go much smoother this time since I will know what will happen and there won't be any last minute unexpected things like last time. I'm just ready to do it and be done. I've been waking up at 3am every morning worrying :dohh:

Rachel, that's great that Jimmy is back up to his birth weight! :thumbup:

Jordyn, I'm sorry Alia is giving you a hard time today. I think Stacey's advice is great and you did the right thing with putting her I her crib and walking away. I've had to do that a few times with Sam. In fact today he was being extra bratty and whining about every little thing! :growlmad: I stuck him in his crib and he took a nap so thankfully I got a break. I know it's very different with a newborn but I promise you aren't alone. Things will get better. And feel free to vent to us anytime, we are always here to listen! :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Had an appointment with my GP today. Only gained 3 lbs over the last 6 weeks and still under my first weigh in from the start of my pregnancy. The GP is a bit concerned but I think I'm eating a normal amount so I don't know what they want me to do about it.

Also protein in my urine so probably have another UTI. Urgh.

The Baby's heartbeat was good... 152 bpm.


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: That is great news that jimmmy is back up to his birth wieght!!!! THat is like my first milestone getting my little girl back up to her birthweight. I never could with my other two with out supplamenting formula. I wonder if i just have low supply or something but this little girl im going to really try harder. Plus i have just learned that my insurance company should be covering a hospital grade breast pump. So i get it for free. So if all else fails i will have a great pump this time to try to e express milk. 

Jordyn: I hope you got a ok sleep last night. Like the others have said you can vent to us anytime!!!!

heather: I feel you about waking up every morning worried. I have been doing the same. Im soo scared about my induction and keep dreaming that something is going to go wrong and i am going to have to have a emergancy csection. Like we dont have a nicu here incase something was to go wrong. Ugg. Plus its everytime i sleep i have horrid dreams too ontop of waking up 5 times a night to pee haha 

skadi: Dont worrie about the weight gain. That happend in this pregnancy and my last. I lost weight during the first tri although i wasnt sick. Doc said that he would put me on some type of vitamine or something if i didnt show any weight gain by 20 weeks. But i gained 2 lbs (still under starting weight) It will come really so dont worrie about your weight. I hope you dont have a uti. I hate those!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all 

Skadi I wouldn't worry about the weight either, I didn't gain anything for a long time too.. and now I just started to gain.. :)

Hope your all well and cant believe its almost august.. :) Tomorrow is mckennas bday.. cant believe it already... where has the last 4 years gone...


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, don't worry too much about weight gain. I'm 38 weeks and only gained 18lbs so far. Doctor isn't worried, as long as you're uterus is growing there shouldn't be a problem. 

Logan, that's crazy McKenna is 4! It's weird to think how quick time flies! :wacko:

I had my pre-op appointment this morning and Ben looks great! I asked the doctor how big they thought he would be and she's guessing 8-8.5lbs by the 8th! WHOA?! I was kinda surprised especially considering my weight gain! Guess we will find out in a week and a half!


----------



## Skadi

Oh my uterus is definitely growing, I'm already measuring 23 cm! :/


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan: Its so sad how fast they grow. i cant believe that natalia is 4 too. I remember like yesterday when i gave birth to her. lol I hope you all have a great party tomorrow!

Heather: Sounds like your apointment went very well! 8-81/2 lbs is great weight!!! Think if thats true you will have half of your weight gain off at least after deliver plus some lol. Wow just 9 days until ben is here. Crazy. On that thursday i also get my induction date and they will check if im dialated at all. So the 8th of aug is going to be a great day. Do you know what time is your section? That way i know when to check back for updates lol

Skadi: Thats great you are measuing bigger!!! I remember with this baby the doc measured me at 14 weeks just out of curiousity and i was meauring 21 weeks. I was always measuring around 5-7 weeks ahead until now im only about 3 weeks ahead. What was your baby meauring when you had your scan? 

Afm well ladies im going to try to go for a walk today if my headach and stuff will let me. I stay in the house all day except when i go to my apointments so im feeling alittle depressed. The weather is nice soo far so a small walk with natalia and maybe jonathan will be nice. Im bouncing on my ball today too not to much but just alittle see if i can get little miss to go lower lol At 36 weeks with natalia and jonathan i was 1 cm dialated so im going to be soo mad if im not at leasst 1 cm next week im going to be soo upset lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Any of you that did TTC and were successful soon after the birth of a previous child, how did it work out? Did you have any problems? I had our son by C-section 5 weeks ago, and he was stillborn at 39 weeks. We are ready to start trying for another baby as we are ready to be parents.. No baby will ever replace our first, and we don't want to. My doctor said that she would like us to wait until September to start trying if we can, but she's okay if not, too. I'm just curious about your experiences.


----------



## Duejan2012

frsttimemama said:


> Any of you that did TTC and were successful soon after the birth of a previous child, how did it work out? Did you have any problems? I had our son by C-section 5 weeks ago, and he was stillborn at 39 weeks. We are ready to start trying for another baby as we are ready to be parents.. No baby will ever replace our first, and we don't want to. My doctor said that she would like us to wait until September to start trying if we can, but she's okay if not, too. I'm just curious about your experiences.

Let me just say first that i am very sorry about your loss. As for ttc i would say go for it. I didnt get pregnant until 10 month after i had my son but i know many people who got pregnant when there los were 4 weeks. They never had any problems at all with there pregnancies. I think if you both are ready to try again then act on your feelings. I dont have any great words of wisdom but i hope this helped alittle:flower:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you. I appreciate it. We are trying now. Hoping it works out quickly. I had irregular cycles before I got pregnant after stopping birth control pills in Jan. 2012. My regular doctor told me that he thought I had PCOS, so I lost 20 pounds and got pregnant in about a 6 week period. I have lost almost all of the weight I gained with my pregnancy, and I am within about 5 pounds of where I was when I got pregnant the first time. HOPEFULLY that works for me again this time. Fingers are crossed! :)


----------



## HAKing

frsttimemama, I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs: As far as TTC to after a c section, my doctor had told me that I could start trying 8 weeks after if we wanted to but obviously the longer you wait the better. I think the part of waiting has to do with if you want to try for a VBAC or not because they don't want to let you try (for a VBAC) if you get pregnant before 12 months prior to your section. I hope this helps. :flower:

Stacey, I hope you're dilated at least 1cm at your appointment. My c section is scheduled for 11am but I have to be at the hospital at 9am. It would be cool if he is 8lbs for the pure fact that I will lose nearly 12lbs right away from having him between fluid and baby! :winkwink: I'll be sure to post pictures ASAP though once I'm out of recovery, etc.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for your info! :) My doctor and I have already discussed and agreed on a C-section for Baby #2 and probably any after that, as well. Had I had a C-section to start with, our little guy wouldn't have been stillborn so I don't think that I can every have any children without having a C-section for my own mental sake. There was no indication that it was needed so we didn't do it.. I was just nervous about the scar area in the uterus whether it would hold up okay to another pregnancy, but I guess it does have several weeks to months before it gets much bigger and has a lot of pressure put on it, so it could do some more healing in that time, too. Everything seems healed up and I feel just fine so we will see!


----------



## jenny25

do you mind if i join xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: How exiting!!! oh i cant wait. let me see so you are in cali so im guessing you are 2 hours behind me?? maybe i never know the differance in times haha so you will go to the hospital prob around 11 or 10 my time. Im soo exited for you!!! 9 days to go yay!!

frsttimemama: Very happy for you. I think the advice haking gave you was great!

welcome jenny i love your avitar what a cutie!!


----------



## jenny25

awww thank you hun :D

my little man turns 1 next month :D so hoping to add to our little family :D 

people have already starting asking if we are going to have another lol i guess this is norm when kids hit the 1 year mark , my eldest is 9 next month too but never got this when he hit the 1 year mark lol xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Frsttimemama, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what that must have been like for you. :( As far as getting pregnant again soon after you have a baby, they say that it can increase the chances of your next baby being born early. My second was born at 36+6 weeks, so that may have been a factor, and it may not, but he was healthy, so it wasn't a problem.

Jenny, of course you can join! :wave:

Well, there were a lot of updates today so I can't remember everything I wanted to say in response, and now it's time to put Alia to bed. But just know that you're all in my thoughts. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

jenny: thats great you are planning on ttc. My oldest is 4 there is just under a 3 year age gap in her and my son. I was hoping for alittle closer age gap this time around xx


----------



## frsttimemama

Spiffynoodles, thanks. My doctor didn't tell us that we shouldn't or couldn't, but she really would like us to wait until September to get pregnant. She really wasn't worried about it, which made me feel better, too. Hopefully, it does happen quickly and there are no issues. I have an appointment with her in a couple of months so we can revisit the subject then if I'm not pregnant at that point. They consider 36 weeks "full term", don't they? Maybe I'm mistaken. Glad your little guy was healthy! :)


----------



## jenny25

awww thanks girls :D im so excited and nervous going by my old cycles i should be ovulating in the next few days :D so lots of bedding action will be going on lol xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hello to the new ladies and welcome to the group.. :) lovely group of ladies here.. 

Today is McKenna's bday.. so gonna be off for a bit.. I so need to get caught up on here but im fearing I wont and just have to go with it.. lol Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Firsttimemama, Around here, they consider 37 weeks full term, so even though my boy was only one day short of it, they considered him pre-term. But I'd say if your doctor's not too concerned about you trying right away, then go for it. :thumbup:

Jenny, good luck over the next few days! Hopefully those swimmers find their target first try. :winkwink:

Logan, happy birthday to your daughter! :cake:

AFM, I had one of the scariest moments of my life last night. I fell down the stairs holding Liam. Thankfully I was only 5 steps from the bottom, and I took the impact of the fall, but he still flew out of my arms and hit the floor. I was absolutely terrified! He seems to be okay, though, thank goodness. I, on the other hand, have a very badly bruised tailbone. :(


----------



## jenny25

ouch are you ok hun ? xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

jenny: i really hope you dont have to try for too long. This time when i got pregnant i stopped taking my birthcontrol prob around or just after ovulation. That same month i got pregnant? It was very weird. We didnt expect it that fast haha. 

logan: I really hope you have a great party!! 

Jordyn:OMG that must have been soo scary. Thats one reason im soo happy i dont have a two story house. Aww are you ok. Im glad Liam is ok! xxx

AFM well i just got a hold of my insurance company so guess what ladies im getting a free breast pump. Im not sure how good of one it is but its the ameda double electic one. Im soo exited!!!!! i had no idea that insurance companies where covering breast pumps so ladies if you are in the US then check with your insurance companies about it because of some type of law obama passed i think almost every insurance complany will cover 1 pump per year for a pregnant nursing mom!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Jenny and Stacey. I'll be okay, but it definitely hurts to sit down today.

Stacey, that's awesome that you get a free pump! I hope it's a good one! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome, Jenny and Emma! Nice to have some ladies who are actually TTC in here again. :)

Heather, I'm really curious to see how big Ben is - if the doctor's guess is accurate or not. Either way, I'm super excited for his arrival! Is everything ready yet?

Stacey, that's awesome about the free pump. Have you used one before? I forget. I bought a manual one before I went back to work and Ozzy was still BFing, but then he started feeding only twice a day, before and after work, and then weaned himself shortly after that, so I never ended up needing it. I want to try to to get Jimmy used to a bottle, though, so that I can go out and leave him with someone for longer than two hours at a time. 

Jordyn, oh my gosh! That would be incredibly scary. So glad you are both okay (although I hope your tailbone recovers soon). I flat out dropped Ozzy when he was just over 4 months old - he just kind of leaned back and fell out of my arm and hit his head a little bit on the way down too. It was the most terrifying moment of my life. But you know, babies are soft and floppy for a good reason! He was perfectly fine (after he cried for a while, of course).


----------



## Duejan2012

jordyn: Im glad you are ok as well. I really hope your tale bone feels better soon. Just the thing you needed a few weekss after giving birth. I read the reviews on this pump and they say its not as good as the modela ones but is great pump that is roughly $200 or so. So its really nice.

Rachel: When my supply dropped with jonathan my mom bought me a cheaper electric pump. The suction wasnt that great and acually ithink affected my supply more. I was never able to get more than 2 oz total (that includes both breast) Now matter how much i pumped so im hopeing this one does better xx. how is ozzy doing as a big brother? 

I hopw vanessa is moving house and stuff witch is the reason she hasnt been on latley. 

Tonight i am burning up im swellen and well i think i will treat myself to a non acoholic ice cold beer lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, it's nice to hear that I'm not the only one to drop my baby. Obviously falling down the stairs was unintentional, but it still made me feel like a bad mom that I dropped him.

Stacey, I was on the breastfeeding forum today and saw a thread that Vanessa started, so she's still coming on BnB. Maybe she hasn't posted here in a while because she feels like she's fallen too far behind on our posts. I hope not, because we'd love to hear from her more often! In her thread today, she said that Milo is a little on the fussy side, but breastfeeding is going well.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I was thinking of Vanessa today too and wondering if she'd moved yet. Glad to hear BFing is going well for her.

Ozzy is doing really well as a big brother. Thankfully, he already knows the word "gentle" because he likes to come up and touch Jimmy and grab at his hands and feet and such. The other challenge is keeping him from kicking or throwing balls at/into the moses basket. We had to take some of his balls (i.e. the full sized soccer balls!) away to try to reduce the chance of Jimmy actually getting hurt. And so far Ozzy's only hit Jimmy in the head with his little padded hockey stick once and it was by accident. 

He likes to come up and kiss him still (smoosh his cheek against his face) and he likes to come watch when we change his diaper. The cutest thing, though is when we put Jimmy in his carseat when we're about to leave the house. Ozzy comes up and grabs the handle and tries so hard to pick it up. We have to reassure him we're going to bring Jimmy with us!

Here's a picture of Ozzy and Jimmy in their matching jammies (you can see Ozzy was very pleased about that).

And I'll try linking to a facebook video of Ozzy kissing Jimmy... Let's see if this works!

Video of Ozzy kissing Jimmy
 



Attached Files:







Matching jammies!.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frsttimemama

Harley, your little guys are absolutely adorable!! :)


----------



## HAKing

Welcome, Firsttimemama and Jenny25! :flower:

Logan, I hope McKenna had a wonderful birthday! 

Jordyn, that sounds super scary! :nope: I'm glad to hear that you and Liam are okay though. :hugs:

Stacey, that's great that you will get a free pump! :thumbup: Even if it isn't the best you can just use it as needed and at least it didn't cost you anything! 

Rachel, I LOVE that picture of you're boys in matching jammies! :cloud9: 

I'm glad to hear that Vanessa is doing well...I hope she comes on to update soon! :)

AFM, tomorrow is my last day of work! I couldn't be more happy...though I feel like I'm gonna be sorta bored until Thursday! :dohh: Though I plan to get a pedicure and a few last minute things done so hopefully between that and relaxing I'll be busy. This evening I'm getting my hair done though so I'm pretty happy about that! :happydance: 

Yesterday I was having BH contractions all day!!! It was annoying since I felt like if this isn't the real thing I wish they would stop! :growlmad: After this weekend I'll have everything all together so he can come anytime after that! :haha: This weekend is DH's birthday so we plan to do something small before Ben comes.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Firsttimemama, I apologize for calling you Emma! I'm so silly; I read your name as first time Emma. :doh:

Heather, I hope you don't get too bored just waiting for Thursday to arrive. I know what you mean when you said a while back that work felt really slow because you were training your replacement and so it felt like you weren't actually working. I hope being home is less boring than that! Who knows, maybe Ben will decide to come early on his own and you won't have to wait around as long. 

AFM, I just wanted to update that I'm doing so much better emotionally this time around than I did after Ozzy was born. I know I mentioned that I had the baby blues pretty badly with him - crying every day for no reason, feeling disconnected from the world. Didn't have actual PPD, thankfully, and it only lasted about two weeks, but it was ROUGH. Well, I'm doing like 99% better this time. Only cried those first few nights when Jimmy was awake for like 4 hours at a time, and I'm pretty sure that was just because of the lack of sleep. I have felt some of the same emotions as last time starting to creep in every once and a while, but they are very fleeting and haven't affected my overall happiness. 

Jordyn, I know you said you're feeling much better emotionally after Liam than with Alia, and I hope that's still the case. It's so great to know it doesn't have to be that bad. I'd like to think the placenta capsules I've been taking have something to do with it, but the truth is we'll never know if they helped or if I would have been okay even without them.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. yesterday was a great day.. cant believe my little girl is 4.. 

I too can get a covered breast pump :) so wahoo Due I heard about that awhile back and called and can get one from a medical supplier per drs orders.. so hoping I can get that done over the next couple of months..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I'm glad to hear that McKenna had a good birthday.

Rachel, I love the picture of them in their matching jammies, and the video of Ozzy kissing Jimmy. Alia likes to give Liam kisses, too. The funny thing is, my FIL started giving Alia a gentle head-butt and saying, "Conk!" so now Alia wants to head-butt everyone and asks for it by saying, "Conk!" So she comes up to Liam and say, "Kiss?" and I let her kiss him, then she says, "Hug?" so I let her hug him, and then she says, "Conk?" and I say, "No, Liam doesn't want to conk." :haha:

I'm glad to hear that you don't have the baby blues this time, Rachel! I know exactly how that felt because I had it really bad, too, so I also know how relieved you must feel to not have it this time. I think that having you ladies to talk to has helped also, because last time around I had no one to talk to who really understood what I was going through.

Heather, can you believe it's finally August? Only one week to go until Ben arrives! I hope that your BH's either turn into something, or just go away and leave you in peace.

AFM, Liam must be going through a growth spurt, because he has been wanting to eat every hour, including all through the night, so needless to say, not much sleep going on here. :sleep:


----------



## jenny25

omg its so warm here in the uk its not normally like that and its still 88c just now hubby has had a headache all day :( im due to ovulate in the next few days i think i am just going by my old cycles as i have no opks but i can usually tell so just gonna bed loads since having kieran my cycles started back normal but got longer and longer dam pcos :( i am on metformin for it but hey ho xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Congrats on your last day of work!!!! Enjoy getting your hair done!!! thats really nice. I hope you and your dh have a great birthday weekend!! Tell me about bh. I keep having them like every 2-3 min and they are doing absolutly nothing for me... i hope they leave you alone!

Rachel: Im glad you are not feeling any baby blues this time around! Maybe it is those placenta capsules? i love that picture of the boys in matching pjs i got matching pjs for natalia and the baby too haha. Beautiful video as well. That made me laugh about the not leaving jimmy. I can just imagine ozzy trying with all of his strenth try to pic up the carseat haha

Logan: Thats great you are getting a free breast pump as well. Let me know witch one you get! Im happy you all had a great birthday yesterday. Any pics?

Jordyn: THat is really funny about alia saying kiss hug conk haha Like if she is trying to trick you into saying yes haha.Im glad you dont have the baby blues this time around either! It deff helps! Im sorry liam was up every hour feeding. I really hope you get some sleep. Do you get to nap during the day at all?

Jenny: Im sorry to hear that you dh has a head ach. i really hope it goes away especially when O i just around the cornerxx 

afm well i spent 2 hours and 45 min today in l&d. The baby just kept moving so they wernt picking her heartbeat up on the monitor. I was contracting the whole time. I think i must have a irritable uterus as well. Because she said with contractions like that she would have thought i was in labor. But nope she checked my cervix and i am 1 cm dilated but thick. UGGG i was hoping i would be thinned at leasst alittle. My bp today was 166/105. Plus 2 protien in my urine and my bloods showed i was starting to get alittle kidney failer. I will get tested again on monday and if its worse they will try to wait until thursday to induce so i can stay in this hospital. If its not worse we will still try to wait until 37 weeks. So anytime basically this all can be happening. She did my strep b test today as well.


----------



## lilrojo

Will def share pics.. better do it now before I forget lol


----------



## lilrojo

I didn't get many pics.. but I got a couple..

well I will have to upload to facebook first.. cuz it says the pics are too large..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Jordyn, that's super cute about Alia wanting to conk everyone. And ugh... growth spurts. Hope he's done soon and you can go back to every 2-3 hours instead of every hour! That extra bit of sleep can make such a big difference. And I agree it really helps to have people to talk to on here. I didn't find this site until Ozzy was at least 6 months old. It would have been nice to know there were other moms going through what I went through those first few weeks. 

Stacey, that's crazy about the contractions. Sorry your proteins and such aren't looking so hot. So they might induce you this Thursday? As in the same day as Heather's c-section? That would be wild. 

Jenny, it's been pretty hot here recently too, but thankfully the last few days have been significantly cooler. Hope you still feel like BDing despite the heat!

Welp, gotta go! Jimmy's hungry! :)


----------



## Duejan2012

haha rachel: I found this site when i got pregnant with jonathan. It was a life saver i acually learned soo much. I wish i had it when natalia was younger lol. And your right this thursday as in the same day as rachels csection. That would be crazy although i really would like to wait until 37 weeks if my body will let me. They told me that even if she was born thursday then she would prob have no issues at all. Babies who are under alittle bit more stress while developing seem to develope faster. So that would be great. But 37 weeks i would feel better about. 

Today i saw the same doc i saw when this first all started happening. Remember i told you all that my doc was on vacation and stuff. So he goes on vacation once a month meaning this girl doc is here once a month. They seem to have different theories. 

Haha the funny thing that happened today was they called me this morning saying they had to move my appointment to a different time today because the beds were full. (they had 3 patients) haha that is how small my hospital is lol


----------



## Skadi

3 beds?!?! That's not a hospital, thats a clinic. lol


----------



## Duejan2012

Skadi said:


> 3 beds?!?! That's not a hospital, thats a clinic. lol

i know huh. haha we only have one labor and delivery nurse per shift as well. Of corse we have a bigger med surg unit but a for labor and delivery 3 beds. 2 are in the locked until and one is on the med surg floor haha. I really hope its not that busy when i have my baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, that's crazy that you have an irritable uterus on top of everything else! When I was diagnosed with it, I did a lot of research online, and it seems like most of the women who had it ended up going to their due date (or past) or else they had their babies around 36 weeks, which I thought was strange, but then it happened to me, too. So I think if your body is ready to go, then all those contractions just kick things off, but if you're not ready, then they won't do much. But that's just a theory. I hope that everything is looking a little better by your next appointment so that you can make it closer to 37 weeks. But like your doctor said, if your daughter is born next week, she'll probably be just fine. :thumbup:

Logan, looking forward to seeing those pictures. :flower:

Rachel, Liam seems to be slowing down on his feeds, so I guess the worst is over. How long is Jimmy sleeping for at night?

Ladies who have breastfed, I have a question for you. Liam will eat just fine half of the time, but then sometimes he'll drink a little and then get red-faced and upset, pull away and cry, and then latch again, drink for a bit, and then pull off again. It's so frustrating! I try taking a break to burp him, and it doesn't seem to matter. I also know it's not my milk coming too fast, because he'll feed just fine sometimes, even during my let-down when it's coming out the fastest. Anyone have a clue what might be the problem? :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

Ladies I'm so sorry to not have come on lately! Just trying to catch up slightly but I fear I won't be able to, so mainly Rachel - congratulations! Love the picture of your boys in matching jammies :cloud9: How are you getting on?

Stacey how are you feeling these days? 

Jordyn Milo does that too - we seem to have feeds which are really calm and settled, and some like what you've just described. Drives me nuts! There's no reason for it from what I can tell. I just grit my teeth through feeds like that!

As for us, we're all doing well :flower: We're in our new house and absolutely loving it. Noah has settled in really well and loves the garden, he runs around like a loony. We still have boxes all over the place but what with DH being at work and me looking after the boys we haven't quite managed to get on top of it yet.

Milo is doing very well. He's putting on weight well but he can be a little fusspot, getting him to sleep can be a nightmare because he sometimes has to be rocked for ages. He won't feed to sleep like any normal baby :haha: I took him to cranial osteopathy yesterday and it turns out that his difficult birth had given him a few issues - pressure in his head and a very tight diaphragm, basically meaning that he's probably had a constant headache and has bloating, gas and cramps. He seems a lot calmer after the treatment and he's going to have a couple more so fingers crossed!

Here's a pic of my tiny turtle, as he's been nicknamed!

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130728_080938_zps13d6efc1.jpg

I swear it needs this caption: I'm telling you, the boob was this big! 

:haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: They didnt really tell me that i have a irritable uterus but my contractions were like crazy. She is like let me check you because i honestly this looks like a women in full blown labor contractions. But nope just one cm and still thick. I guess the epo hasnt done much for me... 

as for liam and the feeding. I remember jonathan did this when i was breastfeeding him. I HONESTLY dont know the reason why. To me i was soo nervouse i thought there was nothing left in the boob for him to eat so he was getting mad. But i dont know if that was the real reason.( witch now i dont think it is) 

vanessa: Im soo happy to see that you posted!! i was getting alittle worried although i knew you were probably moving into your new house and everything. Im happy to see you all are doing well! Milo is soo cute! I love the pic. Im happy that bf is going well for you!! I really hope i am successfull this time around. Im happy that the new house is good and noah i adjusting well to it. how is he doing as a big brother? 

i feel ok today. I am constantly living with this headach and my vision is starting to get blurry and sometimess floater too. A part of me wishes that they would just induce me so i can get to feeling better but i am really trying to hold out until 37 weeks. Its just hard because if this was my first baby i could just be in bed laying down most the day but its completely impossible with 2 kiddos here so i just do my best. But on monday we will see if i will be induced on the 8th or closer to the 15th.

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, it's good to hear from you! I'm glad that things are going well in the new house and that Noah has taken to the move well. I bet he loves having a place to run around outside! As for Milo's fussiness, I can honestly say that I sympathize. Alia was a fussy newborn, and we could never figure out why. We would have to swaddle her, give her a pacifier, turn her on her side, making shushing noises, and jiggle her gently to get her to calm down (I'm not sure if you're familiar with "Happiest Baby on the Block", but that's how they suggest calming fussy babies, and it really does work!). I write in my journal every single day, and in all of my journal entries from the first couple months with Alia, I'm always saying how exhausted DH and I were with Alia that day, and how fussy she'd been. I hope for your sake that Milo grows out of it soon.

Well, it's good to hear that I'm not the only one to experience "angry baby" breastfeeding. The other day I started to just lay Liam down with his pacifier whenever he starts doing that, and a lot of times he'll just take the pacifier and be happy. So I'm wondering if he just wants to comfort suck, but is getting mad because his mouth fills up with milk and he chokes on it. :shrug:

Stacey, I'm so sorry you have to deal with the constant pain of that headache. I'm honestly really surprised that they haven't induced you yet with how bad your pre-E is getting. I think it would probably be better for both you and your little girl if they induce you next week. Dragging this on can't be good for your body. :nope:

Well, here's a picture I took with Liam today. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

thanks jordyn i feel the same. I just kinda feel like crawling in a dark whole where its quiet the lights are out and no one can find me. I will talk with this doc again on monday and see what she says. My doc will be back mon afternoon so i will see him thursday maybe i will know for sure when he comes back when we will plan to induce. 

BTW what are great picture. Liam is sooo cute and you look great as well!!!

What do you ladies think of Eva Jazmin?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, Vanessa! Great to hear from you! So glad the move went well and that you are loving the new place. I would be completely shocked if you told me that you'd unpacked already! And what a cutie pie you've got there. Love the nickname turtle and the caption you gave that pic. Tee hee. Made me chuckle. :)

Jordyn, Ozzy did that while breastfeeding and Jimmy will do it occasionally too. You might be on to something with the just wanting to suck for comfort. I think sometimes babies get confused between the feeling of upset stomach and hunger, so if they start eating when the real problem was a rumbly tummy then they get upset. If giving him the pacifier works, I say go with it! And what a lovely picture of you two. You look so great!

And Jimmy usually goes about 3-4 hours between feedings, both during the day and at night right now. So I occasionally get a good 3 hours of sleep at a time, but usually closer to 2. Thankfully, he's very efficient with his eating, so the feedings don't take as long as they did when Ozzy was this young. I remember Ozzy would eat for at least 30-45 minutes at a time, sometimes close to an hour, so that left less time for me to sleep between feedings. Jimmy will go for 20 minutes on average, so as long as he settle quickly (about half time time he stays awake to poop in the middle of the night and then wants to eat again right away) then I can get to sleep right away and get a good stretch of sleep in before the next feed.

Stacey, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all the headaches and whatnot still. At least you have an end date in sight if baby girl doesn't decide to come early on her own. Hang in there! And I was going to ask if you had a name picked out yet! I like Eva Jazmin. It's cute for a baby but will also grow up with her well, if you know what I mean.

And lastly, here are a few pics of my little man. He's starting to get a double chin! Tee hee.
 



Attached Files:







Content.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









Stank face?.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pielette

Ah thank you ladies, I tell you what he's lucky he's cute :winkwink: Getting him to sleep can be a nightmare. Yesterday evening he pretty much screamed on and off for two hours. We had ordered takeaway and it sat there getting cold! I'm wondering if he needs less stimulation to get to sleep? Maybe I should try laying him down with a hand on him or something. 

So Jordyn you went through all this with Alia? When did it improve? That picture of you and Liam is just gorgeous! How is Alia?

Milo goes about 3/4 hours between feeds overnight although he can occasionally do 2 or 5. And it's generally 2 hours in the day which is fine by me. Last night I decidef to feed him lying down in bed and it made a massive difference because when he was done he just unlatched and drifted off to sleep. Me having to lay him down usually woke him up. Plus I drifted off during feeds so I feel a bit more rested. 

Aw Rachel he's such a cutie! I love the double chin:cloud9: Milo has one now too and arm rolls! DH keeps asking what on earth is in my milk because he's already a little fatty :haha: Going to get him weighed tomorrow and see what he's up to.

Poor you Stacey you must be really feeling it these days:hugs: I'm surprised they haven't set a date for induction yet. I really like Eva Jazmin!


----------



## Duejan2012

rachel: Awww look at jimmy haha i LOVE the double chin lol. That reminds me of jonathan when he was a baby haha. Wow it sounds like you got it made with jimmy and his eating! That is a great stretch to sleep! Im very happy to see that. I cant believe how fast the time is going!!!

Vanessa: I understand what you mean about less stimulation. I think you should try it. Try to lay him down and genly pat his belly. Is he in a bassinett or a moses basket? I was going to say that in the bassinett you can gently shake it to to get milo to calm and sleep. But i dont think you can do that with a moses basket.. I think i heard that feeding while laying down is the best thing to do. For mom and baby. So i think that was a great idea!

Well ladies last night was the first time that i saw a lot of floaters if you know what i mean. It litterally looked awful and scared me for a min. Tomorrow is my apointment so we will see what they have to say. 

As for her name that will be her name for now. I dont think we will change it but nothing is set in stone until she is born. We are giong to keep it a suprise from all the family until she is born too. So Eva Jazmin hopefully this is your name now!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I think Eva Jazmin is a beautiful name. :flower: I'm sorry you're seeing spots more now. I have a feeling that they'll decide to induce you sooner than 37 weeks.

Vanessa, I wish I could say that Alia grew out of her fussiness after a month, but she was just fussier than most babies until she was probably 8 or 9 months old. But the trade off is that she was really easy going after that. I think she still would be if it weren't for the jealousy with Liam. It's still pretty bad with her right now. She just yells, screams, and cries a lot, and sometimes it's for no reason at all. I hope this phase passes quickly.

Rachel, you're lucky that Jimmy is already going that long between feelings at night! Liam still averages about 2 hours, with one 3 hour chunk. However, last night he did 4 hours for the first time! Unfortunately I only got to sleep for 3 of those hours because I spent that last hour feeling really uncomfortable because one of my boobs was very full of milk. :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

jordyn: Im sorry to hear about your boob. Do you pump when you get soo engorged? I mean is it harder for LIam to latch on when your engorged? Like what do you ladies do in that situation. I am acually now kinda hopeing the deliver her thursday. My husband is getting kinda upset because i am so miserable and he has never seen me like this. He says she will be fine if she was born why are they making me suffer any more. He understood when this all started at 30 weeks because that is way to soon to deliver but hes had enough too.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I do feel very lucky that Jimmy sleeps for such long periods! Ozzy didn't do that right away, and so I certainly wasn't expecting Jimmy to. They say bigger babies will sleep longer sooner because their stomachs are bigger so they can go longer between feeds - another reason I didn't expect Jimmy to sleep so well since he's smaller than Ozzy was. But I guess his stomach is nice and big! lol

And I hear you on the boob pain. But at least that means you have lots of milk, right? :)

Stacey, I often get one boob engorged because Jimmy won't always "finish off" one side in one sitting. If it's uncomfortable, I'll just hand express and massage it a bit over the sink - just enough to make it comfortable enough to get me through the next few hours. (Don't want to express too much and "trick" my body into producing too much milk - I did that with Ozzy and it just made things much more uncomfortable and I had WAY too much milk.) I massage my boob while he's feeding too to make sure that all the milk is coming down and there aren't any blockages or anything. That helps it not become engorged in the first place (most of the time). :)


----------



## Pielette

I'm not surprised your husband is getting upset Stacey, it must be really tough for him to watch :hugs: The floaters thing is really scary. To be honest I'm hoping they'll just go ahead and schedule an induction because this sounds like its getting pretty serious. Hope your appointment goes well.

I get a bit full and slightly sore in the mornings, especially in the boob that hasn't fed most recently. Actually the funny thing is that what hurts most is my ribs :wacko: I think it's from the weight of my boobs, I'm not used to it and they used to be pretty small. I don't express or anything, Milo still latches fine so I put up with it because I don't want to encourage more milk!

And there was me hoping you were going to say she grew out of it after two months Jordyn :haha: Ah well. Funnily enough Milo woke up this morning at 5am and had a small feed but not much, then stayed awake for an hour. I thought oh great he's going to melt down now but I went to the toilet and when I came back DH had laid him against his chest and the turtle fell asleep! So maybe he can settle himself? I don't know, it's so confusing.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, glad to hear that your little turtle cooperated for you! I also just latch Liam on when I'm engorged, but I squeeze my boob to make it flatter and easier to latch on to.

Stacey, I can see why your DH is upset. It would be hard for me to watch my DH's health getting worse and worse when something could be done about it. :( I hope your appointment goes well today.

Rachel, I'd heard that about bigger babies, too, which is why I always assumed that Alia never slept well as a baby, since she was always on the smaller side. We'll see if I notice a big difference between her and Liam.


----------



## Duejan2012

My apointment today i feel like was a waste of time. They did they same things. My bloods are the same no worse no better. So we are still waiting. I told them about my vision and such and that i have been sooo naosaus too. This doc just keep proscribing me medicine. She proscribed me something for heartburn at first cuz she thought it was heartburn and today she prescribed me something else for just neausea. She asked me how i was doing so i flat out told her its getting hard because i feel like this plus i have my 2 kids to take care of so im not relaxing or anything. She goes do you need me to prescribe you something for depression. I told her NO! i have at the most 10 or so days left why on earth would i want something for depression. I felt like you shouldnt have asked. I cant wait again for MY doc to be back. I will see him on thursday and we will deside my induction day. The only good news about today was my group b test came back negative! The nurse couldnt get my viens so had to try 3 times and now my whole arm is brused. I was still having those irritable contractions so she desided to check me again and there was no change from thursday witch i could have told her that! So here i sit another 3 days waiting for them to give me the go ahead. 

Rachel: I never knew that bigger babies slept longer. That is very interesting. So this little girl "should" be my smallest ( although watch her be my biggest haha) and we will see how she settles compared to natalia and jonathan. 

Vanessa:That is a cute story about this morning seeing him passed out on your dh aww.


jordyn let me know if you see any difference in Liam and Alias sleep. I am very curiouse to see. THere was only a half a lb difference between natalia and jonathan and i think they slept pretty much the same.

heather: How are you doing? Havnt seen you in a while?
Does anyone ever worry about there milk supply? I mean Idk if it was my supply issues with my other two or there latch issuess?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear that your appointment was so disappointing. :( I bet if it had been your doctor, they would have taken you much more seriously. As for worrying about supply, I definitely do. I seem to be doing okay right now, but I'm still so cautious because I had to stop EBF at 4 weeks with Alia, and then could only combi-feed her an additional three weeks before I completely dried up. I keep wondering what was the cause of the problem so that I'll know if I'm fixing it this time around. I know that Liam's latch is better, so that has to help. Plus, this time around I'm making sure I get at least 2,000-2,500 calories a day, because last time around I know I wasn't eating enough. That seems to be making the biggest difference, honestly.


----------



## HAKing

I love all the pictures of the babies! :flower: only a few days until I get to meet Ben! I can't wait and am super ready. 

Stacey, I'm sorry you had a bad doctors appointment. Too bad it wasnt with your normal doctor that way you could have came up with a better plan. Hopefully your Thursday appointment goes better! Also, I love the name you have picked out. Hopefully you start feeling better or at least the next 10 or so days go quickly for you. It really sounds like you're miserable! :nope: :hugs:

The past few days have been busy for us. We have everything finally ready for Ben, bags packed, crib together, car seat installed and everything washed! I actually feel prepared if he came now :haha: I'm a bit of a procrastinator. :blush: I have been having a little bit of fear about my c section though, just the idea of a needle going into my back just doesn't sound like fun! But as the day comes closer I'm feeling a little better just knowing soon we will get to meet our little man! :cloud9:

My parents will be here on Wednesday night and my brother and his gf on Thursday. It will be so nice to have my whole family around.


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn that could very well have been my problem last time too. I drank tons of coffee because i was soo tired and didnt really eat anything else. Maybe if i did make sure i ate more then i would produce more? 

Heather: Im soo happy to hear you are completely prepared for Bens arrival. OMG just 2 days until he is here. Dont worry you will be fine xxxx Im happy to hear your family will be coming also!!! How are you feeling?

As for me today i am going to the elementary school to try to get natalia on the colorado preschool program. So basically this will pay for her to go half a day 5 days a week to preschool. Just to get her prepared for kindergarden next year. Then if i need additional care for the rest of the day its only $20 instead of 35. So i hopeing there are still spots open!!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm feeling great. Sorta weird because with Sam at this point I was so ridiculously over it! I'm feeling anxious but overall pretty good. Anxious to meet our little guy though. 

That's great that childcare will be less once Natalia goes to preschool. :thumbup: thankfully my MIL is watching Ben until January so that will save us money on childcare for a little bit. Not looking forward to paying for 2 kids in childcare! :nope:


----------



## Duejan2012

heather: Youll telling me. Imagine 3 kids. Ugg its alot of money. I really wish we could afford to keep me out of work. I have been thinking alot about opening a daycare. My SIL and I. Then we would be able to stay home with our kids and make some money. But then again i dont know if i would be able to handle a daycare place. I mean little kids everyday in your house i just dont know. At least though Natalia will be going to kindergarden next year so we wont have to worry about paying for daycare with her unless we would need it on the weekends.

Did i tell you all we are going to keep the babies name a secret until she is born lol. I know we dont have to keep it to much longer but i wanna see everyones face when we do tell them her name. Ive asked alot of people (not family related) what they think of the name and everyone i talked to loves it. So Im pretty exited about her name. I told dh its soo short compared to natalia and jonathans name haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I can't believe you're so close to meeting Ben! I can see why you'd be both excited and anxious, though. I'm sure everything will go smoothly. That's great that you have everything ready to go, too. So how long will; you be able to stay home with Ben before you have to go back to work?

Stacey, my mom did in-home daycare and then one of my step-moms did it also. It's nice that you can be home with your kids, but it's also a little crazy too. My younger brother was sick for almost the whole first year of his life because my mom's daycare kids kept coming over sick and spreading it. He even got pneumonia and had to be hospitalized at one point. So that's something to consider. I took care of a little boy from the time he was 2 months old until he was 8 months old (and then I moved) but it was hard. Kids are kids, but when they're not your kids, it's easier to get frustrated because you don't have that unconditional love that you have for your own kids balancing things out.


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- I realized if I ate less I would make less milk too! even when he was 5-6 months old when I tried to lose some weight I couldn't cut ANY calories or my supply would drop. so much for breastfeeding helping to lose weight!!!

duejan- sorry about the dr experience :( throw some more pills at ya why don't they??!!

ugh with daycare. when I had my 3rd that was why I quit working. I couldn't afford for my girls to go to daycare before and after school and have a newborn in all day. it worked out though. now im a sahm who homeschools lol!

haking- so close now!!!!! praying everything goes smooth :)

Harley- that's interesting about the weight thing. all my babies weighed about the same. between 7-8 lbs. that may be bigger, I always considered it about average. they all slept really good. practically all the time til they are about 3-5 mos old. maybe I have just been very blessed with tired babies lol. im not complaining that's for sure!!


----------



## nini0914

TTC now 1day late from af symptoms being lower back pain abdominal tenderness cramping after going to bathroom nauseous and a little throw up help scared to take a test don't want to get BFN


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Haking so excited for you.. your gonna meet your baby boy so soon.. 

I so cant wait to be done.. lol almost 22 weeks..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, it's so good to hear from you! How are you feeling? I know you said you have MS, but how bad is it? As for breastfeeding, did you manage to lose any weight while breastfeeding Mason? I want to breastfeed Liam for as long as I can (I'd probably stop at 1 year if I make it that long) but I'm also hoping to lose some weight before getting pregnant again, since I never got back to my pre-pregnancy weight the last time around.

Nini, I know it's hard, but taking the test will at least give you peace of mind, since your result should be accurate at this point. You can either start celebrating, or prepare yourself to try again next cycle. Good luck!

Logan, I's still weird to think that you're almost 22 weeks, when it really doesn't seem like that long ago when you were feeling discouraged because you weren't pregnant yet.


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa: It is great to hear from you? How are you feeling? I think about sometimes home schooling my kids but i dont think i would be able to keep up with it! kudos for you for being able to keep up with everything!!!

Logan: Like jordyn said i cant belive you are 22 weeks either! That is amazing. The time is just litterally flying by!!! More then half way through!

Jordyn: I totally understand what you mean about wanting to lose weight before getting pregnant again. I too didnt lose all the weight from jonathans pregnancy before i got pregnant again. Then gaining all this weight in the end is discouraging too. I think 1 year is a great goal to make. I really hope the breastfeeding continues to go well for you!!!

Nini: I agree with spiffy. You need to just test i know you are scared to see a bfn but then you will know for sure yes or no. If not you can plan you next sstep for your next cycle. Good Luck!!


----------



## nini0914

Thanks you guys I will test later I'm soo scared but anxious at this point but I'm feeling really confident especially since I'm still feeling sick but still cramping after goin to bathroom a lot of good signs here ill let you guys know by tom


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! im very sick right now :sick: trying to keep up with things. I have 4 to homeschool this year. jaxon is only 3 but he already knows his alphabet, numbers, shapes, colors, etc so im gonna start pre-k with him. 

Jordan- well, my normal weight is between 125-130. im 5'4" so that's pretty healthy. between my 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th I lost all the weight between them. I also gained about 60+ pounds with each of them so I did really good losing the weight. between 4th and 5th there was only 5 mos between pregnancies so I didn't lose all of it. I think I was about 145 when I got pregnant with #5. then 3 months after having him I was pregnant with #6 so I didn't lose all the weight that time either and weighed about 150. #6-mason- is now 17 months old and I still weigh about 160. so no, I didn't really lose much. by now I surely would have lost it. with there being not as much time between those 3 I didn't lose all the weight in between, but I also didn't gain as much with my pregnancies. oddly enough I still weighed between 185-190 when I had them which is usual for the end of my pregnancies. so I have gradually lost about 25-30 lbs since having him, but im no where near my usual weight. every time I tried to cut any calories or start an exercise routine my supply would drop so I gave up.


----------



## Pielette

Wow Heather you're so close to meeting Ben! Can't wait to hear how it goes and see some pics :cloud9: Hope you're not too nervous!

Lovely to hear from you Melissa! Sorry you're feeling so sick :hugs: Jaxon knows loads, that's amazing!

Stacey that's a shame about your appointment, I'm sure your regular doctor will be much more useful. I kind of like the idea of a daycare too but I don't think I would have enough patience. In the UK childminders charge a lot of money! 

Hi Logan - oh my gosh 22 weeks! Where did that time go? Is bub kicking now?

I've lost all of my baby weight and I'm convinced its due to breastfeeding. Last time it took until Noah was about 8 months old and even then I had to train hard and change my diet. This time I'm not watching what I eat at all. Everything is a bit 'jiggly' so needs toning. When you say you couldn't exercise because your supply would drop Melissa, is that common? I'm an avid gym goer and was looking forward to getting back, I'm hoping my milk won't be affected :nope:

Well last night Milo slept in his Moses basket! I have discovered the miracle of swaddling :happydance: We realised that when he gets into these overtired screaming fits he calms down when you hold him tightly, so we bought a swaddle blanket and thought we'd try it out. It's fantastic! He's going to sleep much more easily and staying asleep when we put him down. 

I did like having him in bed with us but it was so nice to have my own space in bed last night. I slept on my front which I haven't done since before I was pregnant! Milo is now usually having a feed between 10 and 11pm, then a feed at 3am and up for breakfast at 7am.


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa: You gave some pretty good information about bf thank you:flower:

Heather: oh my goodness just one more day. Tomorrow you will meet Ben! Im soo exited for you xx Try to get some rest today so you well rested for his arrival:baby:

Vanessa: Wow thats great that you have lost all of your baby weight already:thumbup: I really hope i can lost mine faster this time as well. And yes swaddling does wonders!!!! Both my kids were swaddled and this little girl will be as well. Jonathan liked to have his hands out swaddled with worked great as well. My Dh and I call it wrapping him like a taco haha. Im soo glad you got to sleep last night and wow that is a amazing schedule of waking up! Jelouse already haha

Today we are hopefully getting a new kitchen faucet. The hot water side keeps breaking and not shutting off properly. This has happend like 4 or 5 time in the past year. So i really wish they would figure out the real problem soon. ITs very anoying have to turn on and off the valve everytime i have to do dishes.:growlmad: lol. Hope everyone is doing well today! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Yes baby is moving everyday :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm so jealous that you've lost all your baby weight already! I'm EBF, but I still have 17 pounds to go. :( Also, that's great that Milo is already sleeping so well for you! Liam had been eating around 11pm, 2am, 5am, and then 7am, but last night he was up every two hours and stayed awake for a while at 5am, so I'm not sure what that was about. Maybe another growth spurt starting up? I can tell he had a nice growth spurt recently, because he's now wearing 3 month clothes! At this same point in time, Alia was just fitting into newborn clothes. :dohh:

Stacey, I hope they can get your faucet fixed. What a pain! So what time is your appointment tomorrow? I hope you get some god news.

Heather, one more day to go! :happydance:

Logan, that's great that you're feeling bubs moving around now. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: you will lose the weight dont worry. Sounds like your already lost alot xx I too hope this guy comes back today and fixes it. Its soo anoying about this darn faucet ugg. Wow i cant belive liam is in 3 month clothes already. Natalia also was probably just fitting into newborn clothes. She wasnt in 3 month clothes until like 5 months lol Even now she is a skinny tall thing so her waist can still fit into 24 months or 2T clothes but her length of the jean has to be 4T. Basically its not a problem in the summer because i can buy the smaller pant and make them compris for her but in the winter all her jean are falling off of her so i can have them the right length if that makes sense haha.
My apointment is at 9 am tomorrow. It will be later in the night before i can update though because we are taking natalia for her follow up surgery apointment tomorrow in the valley so we prob wont be back until the evening sometime. I think we might take the car for oil change as well. But i will update as soon as i can!

Logan: That is great that you are feeling alot of movements!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Vanessa- I actually think its more common to lose the weight while bfing like you did. everything I read said how it was a natural way to easily lose the baby weight. I got jipped I guess. I don't know why its like this with me. you will probably be fine to add in some exercise. I tried to cut a few calories by eating healthier, not less, and it wrecked my supply. so a couple months later I decided to exercise instead and same thing. I don't think its the norm though. everyone is different. since mason is the only one I nursed I can only go on this experience compared to my others who were ff. I naturally lost more weight ff than bf by far, even without trying. not sure why.


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, that's great you've lost all the baby weight already! :thumbup: I only can hope to be half as lucky as you. And it sounds like Milo is adjusting into a good night routine too. Glad things are going well for you. :hugs:

Stacey, I hope they can get your faucet fixed soon too. That must be so annoying to have it not working properly. Do you rent where you live? If so, isn't that the home owners job to fix that? I can't wait to hear about your doctors appointment tomorrow and what the plan is. I know you're probably over it and ready but I do agree that keeping her in for another week would be beneficial for her as well. 

Jordyn, I'm glad things are going well with Liam as well. You're doing a great job breastfeeding him seeing as how he's really growing and in 3 month clothes already. Do you know how much he weighs now? 

Melissa, so great to hear from you but sorry you're still feeling sick. Hopefully you get a bit of relief soon. :hugs:

Logan, it's crazy how fast you're pregnancy is going. Before you know it, it will be December! 

Well, tomorrow is the big day! I have been so busy the past few days that its hard to believe tomorrow is already the day we get to meet Ben! :happydance:
I had my last doctors appointment today and went over all the details of the c section and am feeling pretty good. Just a tiny bit anxious. 

I went to buy a gift for Sam today "from" Ben. I just want his meeting Ben to be a positive experience. How did you girls introduce your LOs to the new baby?


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I thought about getting a gift from baby to the kids but i didnt when jonathan was born. I just made sure i wasnt holding him when she came to see him and explained that this was her brother and etc. She was a bit older though so understood. Im nervous with jonathan. He is very jelouse even when im holding natalia he has to be held to. But when she is down he wants down too. So with that im just not sure. Maybe do the same make sure im not holding the baby when they come. That way i can slowly introduce him. Im interested to here what everyone else has to say lol.

I agree. I think if she stays in just another week it will be soo good. I just feel so awful. So what ever we deside tomorrow i will be happy with. I dont mind i guess waiting another week. I can handle it. I hope lol. But we shall seee

And yes we do rent and she is responsable for fixing the sink. We have a "handy man" that comes and does those things around the house. So usually things are a very slow process of being fixed. BUt the guy is old but does a good job. 

Aww im soo exited for you!!! Tomorrows the day. Less than 24 hours and you will be holding your new baby boy!!!


----------



## lilrojo

We got my daughter a gift when I had Bryce.. it was more from us than him though.. just a book to read at night when I got home.. Bryce is way jealous of dh holding.. so we will see how things go in December.. 

Yes I have felt movements for a while now.. My next apt is the 22nd.. so im getting there.. having a rough go right now as things are not going well with my sister who is due a week after me and has lost her baby.. any prayers would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no! so sorry to hear about your sis hun. prayed for her and your whole family.

heather!!!!! yay for tomorrow!!!!! I have been induced twice and I think I didn't sleep the night before with either of them lol. its hard to say whether the anxiety of anticipation is more or less when you know you will be having the baby a certain day. hope you stay calm and enjoy the process :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. That would be so heartbreaking to have gotten that far and lose the baby. I will pray for her and your family. If you don't mind me asking, what happened?

Heather, I can't believe you only have a matter of hours left! I know you will be busy recovering and taking care of your little guy, but as soon as you can update us, please do!

As for Liam's weight, I did the whole "stand on the scale with him and subtract my weight" method last night, and it says he's 10 pounds already! :shock: I had to do it again a little bit later just to double check because I couldn't believe it! Alia wasn't even 10 pounds when she was 2 months old. I wonder how long it will be before Liam catches up to her in weight... :haha:

Stacey, even if they induced you tomorrow, Eva would only be born 6 days earlier than Liam was, and he was perfectly healthy, so I wouldn't worry too much about her at this point. You're the one whose health really concerns me right now. I hope for your sake that they get her out as soon as possible.


----------



## Duejan2012

wow jordyn 10lbs!!! Thats great! Go Liam! How much does Alia weigh right now. I know you mentioned it a few pages back but i cant find it. 

I know she would be fine. THey said that the main consern about having the baby at 36 weeks is the feeding. Sometimes the suck swollow reflex is still not as good iykwim. I have a feeling i wont be induced tomorrow. Only if my bloods come worse. But at least we should have a date tomorrow and know for sure how much longer i have to wait. My health scares me too. Im worried. Im not taking any of the medicine they proscribed to me although i did try the exedrine migrain but wasnt to pleased. I honestly prefer to suffer alittle more then introduce med in my body and baby that might not be needed. Im crazy i know. I complain and complain about feeling crummy when just one pill might make the world of difference but that is my feeling about medicine.

Logan i am SOOO sorry to hear about your sister. I will be sending prayers her way and for all of your family xx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Heather! I hope so Melissa, I want to get my belly back to the way it was. Still, I don't really diet when I eat normally (eating a bit of junk at the moment), I normally eat well but lots of it. Need to get back to it really.

Jordyn that's fantastic! What did he start off at again? I had the turtle weighed on Monday and he's now 10lb 5oz, little mini chunk. But he's very long as well, he's 91st centile for length so we may well have a tall one on our hands. Which is odd seeing as me and DH are short!

You're not crazy Stacey, I understand because I'm the same way, I'll do anything to avoid taking medicine. Still in this instance they wouldn't have given you anything unsafe for baby. Would you prefer to wait another week? 

Heather good luck! Will be thinking of you!

Oh Logan I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, that's horrendous, she must be in such pain. Sending prayers and thoughts :hugs:

Well the cheeky turtle decided last night to do 2.30, 5.30 and 6.45. That'll teach me to think he's get his own little pattern :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls how are we all xxx


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I'll be sending lots of thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Jordyn, 10lbs is great! That means he's almost doubled his birth weight! :thumbup: 

Stacey, I totally understand about not wanting to take the meds. I'm not a big fan of feeling drugged up or putting things in my body that aren't natural, ya know. I hope you feel okay enough and your doctors feel you're healthy enough to stick it out one more week. Update us when you can. :flower:

Vanessa, sorry Milo tricked you into thinking he had a routine down pat! :haha: and he's gaining weight good too. Did he weigh more than Noah at birth?

Melissa, knowing your baby's birthday is rough! I slept okay last night but it was partly due to being exhausted. Though I woke up at 5:45am and couldn't go back to sleep. Hope I don't screw myself later and be exhausted after Ben is here :dohh:

Hi, Jenny! :hi:

Well, surgery is scheduled in 5 hours. And lets just say...holy butterflies!!!! Good think I'm not allowed to eat because I'd probably just vomit! :rofl: Ben is bouncing around like a mad man, must sense my anxiety. Just seems to surreal that in a matter of hours I'll be holding our little man. :cloud9: 

I'll be sure to update ASAP and hopefully post a picture or two. 

We kept telling Sam yesterday that today he would be a big brother and his response..."No!" with lots of head shaking! :rofl: good thing he had no clue what we were saying but we thought it was hilarious. I think he will be great and absolutely love him.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, good luck today! I'll be thinking of you and looking forward to an update! :thumbup:

Jenny, how are you?

Vanessa, Liam was 6lbs 11oz when he was born, so to make it to 10 lbs in one month really surprised me. That's crazy that Milo is also 10 lbs! Maybe he and Liam will stay neck in neck for a while. As for sleeping, Liam has been all over the place lately. One night he'll be up every 2-3 hours, and then the next he'll be up every 1-2 hours.

Stacey, I think it's admirable that you're trying to stay away from medicines if you can. Only a week at the most until this is all over! as for your question, Alia weighed 20 lbs at her 15 month check-up, so I would guess that she's 21 or 22 lbs now, but probably no more than that.


----------



## Pielette

So exciting Heather, I can't wait for an update! Thinking of you and hope everything goes well. It must be so weird to know when your baby is going to arrive! Yes Milo weighed 7lb 11oz at birth and Noah was 7lb 2oz. I dread to think what Milo would have weighed if he'd stayed in for two more weeks :haha:

Wow Jordyn I didn't realise how much Liam had out on compared to his birth weight! That's great :thumbup: It must be such a relief after the trouble you had with Alia. 

I'm hoping that Milo will go back to 3am and 7am again, I was a big fan of that one!


----------



## lilrojo

I don't know yet all the details I just know things didn't look good on her us and it has been very very rough.. I appreciate all the prayers and good thoughts.. 

Haking super excited for you today.. a good day for you.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

vanessa: wow 10lb 5oz is great as well!!!! Im sorry that Milo tricked you last night. Little monkey lol. Aww thats great he is tall too! I cant believe he is over a month already! 

Jordyn: Thats not bad. That would be very funny if Liam did end up passing Alia in weight. Jonathan is just 9 lbs lighter than natalia so it wouldnt suprise me if Liam did pass Alia fairly shortly.

Jenny: how are you doing??

Heather: I jusst cant wait to hear updates!! I hate that california is soo slow compared to everywhere else it seems like haha. I hope you are holding ben in your arms right now enjoying every moment. That is too cute about sam shaking his head hahaha 

Logan: I am very sorry. I hope they can figure everything out. Still sending prayers your way xx

afm well today my blood pressure was 180/110 for over 2 hours it wasnt going down. He didnt let me leave today until i got my bloods back. He also gave me a dose of blood pressure medicine as my blood pressure was soo high. Baby was moving great. My bloods came back the same. So they are not worse but still not the greatest. We were talking about that he wanted to induce me tues evening and she would probably be born on wed. But get this there is no labor and delivery nurse scheduled on tuesday or wednesday:growlmad: So Thursday it is. I go to labor and delivery at 4pm to start. She will probably be born friday the 16th. I really hope all goes well. So she will be born prob 37 +1 witch i am very happy with:thumbup: And the doc prescribed me bp meds to keep my bp undercontrol. My headache feels alittle better but now i feel like way way dizzy. He said it is normal to feel very dizzy with this medicine but i hope dizziness and stuff is better than that headache. 1 more week and 1 more apointment until i meet my baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I hope all is well and that Ben is here and you are busy enjoying him and your family. It's so great that they could all come visit.

Stacey, that's great that you have a date set for the induction. I'm glad things weren't worse for you this appointment. You know what's funny, is neither of my boys like to have their arms swaddled either. And we call it a baby burrito! Ha!

Logan, I'm so so sorry about your sister and her baby. I've been praying for her, you, and your whole family. 

Jordyn, that's great weight gain for Liam! A sure sign BFing is going well. Way to go!

Vanessa, that's so crazy that you've lost all your pregnancy weight. I've only lost about half, so around 20 lbs. It feels like a lot, but I've still got a lot to go obviously. I'm not much a gym goer, but I do hope to find a soccer team to play with in the Fall so hopefully that works out.

Hi, Jenny! How're things? I see you are 4dpo... when will you test?


Well, things are going pretty well over here. Except Jimmy projectile vomited three times in like two hours. Poor guy. He doesn't have a fever or anything, so I'm not worried. But if it keeps happening and he's not actually keeping any milk down then I'll probably start to worry. 

I've been so tired today. Thankfully, the only thing we have planned is to go to Dairy Queen for Blizzards since it's Miracle Treat Day and all the proceeds will go to our local Children's Hospital. :) Perfect excuse for ice cream if you ask me!


----------



## Pielette

Been thinking of you Heather! I hope everything went well with Ben's arrival and you're all enjoying some family time :flower:

Stacey that sounds like a good plan :thumbup: Getting to 37 weeks would be great for Eva, as long as you can hold out for that week. I really feel for you having felt so rough for so long! The things we endure for our babies :cloud9:

Poor little Jimmy Rachel, hope he's more himself now. Hope you're not feeling too shattered, I do remember feeling extremely tired when Milo was around two weeks, the feeding was crazy as I recall.

Milo did a 6 hour stretch last night! Unfortunately I wasn't in bed for all of it :haha: He fed at 8pm, I took him up to bed at around 10pm and fell asleep myself expecting him to wake up any minute, but wasn't called upon until 2am! It reassures me that he's starting to understand day vs night. 

Here's my little turtle this morning (or not so little, check out the leg rolls!).

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130809_0742150_zpse1dfd04c.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Ben and I are doing great! The c section went very smoothly and all my fears about the spinal were for nothing. I had an amazing surgical team and nurse. 

Ben was born at 12:02pm weighing 8lbs and 13oz. 20.5 inches long! We were all shocked how big he was considering how little I had gained! :wacko: 

He is having a bit of an issue controlling his blood sugars. It should be around 50 and he's been anywhere as low as 30 and once as high as 52. But since they aren't staying up past 50 we have been having to test him every 2 hours meaning his poor little feet keep getting poked! :cry: 

We just weighed him after 12 hours and he is down to 8lbs 7oz but the nurse reassured me that they won't supplement feed formula until he's lost close to 10% his body weight. 

He started feeding right away in the recovery room and is such a calm mellow baby! Hardly cries and is absolutely precious. We have been together the entire process since he was born to bond. I couldn't have asked for a better c section experience. 

Now my next step is working on getting up for the first time. I'm not looking forward to that! :nope:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps92150405.jpg


----------



## Pielette

Aw Heather he's gorgeous, congratulations! :cloud9: He does look really mellow and serene! Wow that's a healthy weight, I'm surprised by that one too! Milo went down to 7lb 8oz too so don't worry that's normal :flower: All the fluid they had inside disperses so it makes sense.

Glad you're feeling generally well :flower: When is he going to meet his big brother?


----------



## HAKing

Sam met Ben this afternoon around 3:30pm and he did great! I was holding Ben when he came in since they wanted him sink to skin to help his blood sugar. Sam sat in my lap and just wanted to touch him and we got some good pictures. I'll post some when I get a chance. 

Sam got his new toy from Ben too so he was a big pre-occupied by that as well. I'm very happy with how it went. I am just trying to get Sam extra love to make this as positive as possible for him. 

I'm so in love with our new family of 4! :cloud9:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray! Heather, Ben is so stinkin' cute! I'm so glad things went smoothly and the experience was a positive one. And I never would have guessed that birth weight based on your bump pics. 

I hope your recovery goes smoothly and that Ben's blood sugars stabilize - poor little guy getting pricked so often. Good thing he's so mellow.

Huge congrats to you and you family of four!


----------



## Duejan2012

awww heather that sounds like a great experience. Now i have your to go off of when someone i know has to have a elective csection. Wow thats a almost 9lb baby! Amazing Congrats. You look great in that pic that you posted. Not bad for having a baby pulled out of your belly :)! Sounds like Sam did great reacting to his baby brother! Apart of me wonders if they remember any of that as most of our older babies are still babies lol. Congrats again heather! Cant wait to see some updates and pics of ben and sam together!!


----------



## jenny25

awww congrats on your new arrival hun :D:D 

im not sure when i dont even own any tests yet i think i might order some online i ment to do it earlier but i forgot lol or just hang out incase af is late lol xxx


----------



## Skadi

Congrats, Ben is so adorable! Glad it all went well. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Haking.. what a cute little guy.. happy the first meeting went well..


----------



## HAKing

Hope everyone is well! :flower:

Not long for you now, Stacey! :happydance:

We are just waiting to be discharged in the next few hours! I can't wait to get home to Sam and my own bed! 

Ben is down to 7lbs 13oz now so exactly 1lb less than when he was born. Thankfully he's been a good eater and doctors aren't too worried about it. His blood sugar is finally stabilized and hopefully that will help him put weight on now. 

Last was a bit rough for us. Ben got circumcised during the day and was very fussy/gassy in the evening. He finally fell asleep around 1:30-5:45am. I think he had an upset stomach because he wouldn't even nurse during that time just screamed and couldn't get comfortable. Poor guy!

Here are a few pictures of our little man :cloud9:

I think he looks like me. Love our dark haired baby! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps7cff8dd6.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps580efdde.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps6d184258.jpg

And, the very last bump pic taken right before leaving to the hospital. Can't believe a near 9lb baby came out of there! :wacko:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps3be089f3.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

aww heather he is SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!! Im glad his blood sugars are steady now. Sorry to hear he had a rough night last night. I would to if i got circumsized lol but he will be fine. Was Sam born with dark hair too? I mean it would be something to have one have blonde hair and the other brown it would be soo cute lol. Aww im glad he is eating well. YOu see up here they would have had a fit if he was down a pound in a couple days. Jonathan lost a pound then gained half a pound back and they still freaked out lol. Im glad your docs arnt too worried!!! I would have never guessed that you had a 9lb baby in your belly. Your bump is small but then again you where all baby too!! Just out of curiousity have you gotton a chance to weigh yourself yet? I mean a 9lb baby plus fluid and placenta etc you probably dont have to much more to lose xx

I still cant believe i will see my princess in less than a week. I have everything ready. I just need to wash jonathans carseat and we will be good to go xx Today i lost some mucus plug. Was just clear but i sure hope it means im starting to efface. I know being induced will be so much easier if i have some good progress already. Since im not going to the hospital until 4pm she will prob be born on fri. I wanted to clean the house before she came. I was going to do it thursday before i went into the hospital but my dh said no to just rest for labor. So maybe wednesday while the kids are in daycare. What would you ladies do? Wow i cant believe so many of us have their babies already. Heather i remember you got your bfp a few days before i got mine but your ultrasound showed you about 2 weeks ahead and mine 1 weeek behind lol. Aww how time flys. I hope everyone is enjoying your little boys!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, congratulations! Ben is ADORABLE!!! I'm so glad that everything went well with your C-section. How are Ben's blood sugar levels today? Liam had to get his levels tested every four hours because he was "pre-term" and I felt so bad that he had to be pricked that often. However, they brought him back from the nursery one time and the nurse said that he actually slept through it! So I guess it's not TOO painful. :winkwink: I'm so surprised that you were able to hide almost 9lbs of baby in that little bump of yours! Like Stacey said, you shouldn't have much weight to lose to get back to your pre-pregnancy weight. Lucky! I love the pictures, and I'm glad to hear that Sam is doing okay with everything so far.

Stacey, I think your DH is right. Take it easy before your labor, especially since it might be long, and don't worry too much about the house. Anything that absolutely needs to be done, your DH will be able to handle. :flower:

Well, yesterday was my birthday, which is why I wasn't online. My DH stayed home from work and got up with Alia in the morning, so that I could get some extra sleep in the morning while Liam slept. Then we got Chinese take-out for lunch, went to the mall with the kids in the afternoon and let Alia run around a little splash pad, and then went out to Red Lobster for dinner, which is my favorite restaurant. So all in all, it was a good birthday. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

awwwww so adorable and what a big guy <3


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday Jordan!!! extra sleep and mama not having to cook sounds like heaven!! :)


----------



## jenny25

happy birthday hun :D xxxx

awww what cute pictures honey :D

not really got much to report here both my boys birthday in 2 weeks kieran will be 1 and aarron will be 9 my boys are getting big :D xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. :flower:

Jenny, I can't even imagine what it will be like to have a 9 year old! So when are you planning on testing? Did you get early positives with either of your boys?


----------



## jenny25

its scary i feel old im only turning 30 in october lol , its hard work as he is quiet hormonal at the moment eeek , i got a positive at 8dpo with kieran but it can vary between that and 11dpo ive ordered tests on friday i think they will come either monday or tuesday but i dunno when to test or to hold out till af is late as i have pcos so my cycle can vary xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

aww happy birthday jordyn!! :cake:Its sounds like you had a great birthday!! How was it taking both he kids out of the house and too a restraunt. Did you bf while you where out. That has always been one of my biggest fears lol idk why. 

My dh said that not to worry about cleaning the house but i would feel SOO much better taking Eva home to a nice clean house. But i did just clean it so i guess skipping one week wouldnt hurt haha I really hope my induction goes kinda fast. Im scared to death im going to end up with a c section aww. 

jenny: It is crazy to think you have a 9 year old. When im 30 Natalia will be 11:shock: I dont even want to think about that haha. Aww i cant wait to see some test. Most of us ladies are poas obsessers so we are happy to have someone ttc again on the thread xx


----------



## jenny25

awww bless lol :D thats so cool  30 is the new 20 apparently lol  
its hard to believe id of had an 10.5 year old as well but i lost him at 24 weeks in 2003 :(

these are my boys the top two are aarron newborn and 1 year old and the bottom 2 is kieran not even a day old and him 11 months old :D xxxx


----------



## Duejan2012

aww jenny your boys are soo cute. They look so much alike! Im sorry to hear about your loss. No one should have to go through anything like that:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you honey that means alot :D my boys have different dads :D but when you see my hubby everyone thinks my eldest is his lol xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jenny, I'm also sorry to hear about your loss. I can't even imagine how hard that would be. I'd like to think that I'm strong enough to handle anything, but I'm not sure I could cope with the loss of a child. :(

Stacey, taking both of the kids to the mall was fine, although Alia got a little antsy by the end. We only took Liam to the restaurant, in case I needed to feed him (my bother stayed at home with Alia), but he never woke up to eat until after we got home. However, I went out to dinner on Thursday night with some ladies in my neighborhood, and I did have to breastfeed Liam there. It was okay, except they brought out the food while I was feeding, so I didn't get to eat it hot.

Well, ladies, I figured out hot to deal with an icky postpartum body...Do something crazy with your hair to take your mind off of it! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Red again.JPG
File size: 135.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun , i have lost 5 pregnancies 24 weeks , 15 weeks , 8 weeks , 6 weeks and 4 weeks its a hard thing to go through and it does put pressure on your relationship but you do get there hun slowly you will never forget xxx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I love the pictures! Especially the one of Sam holding Ben. So cute! And that's great that his blood sugars have stabilized and you get to go home. I agree; it's so nice to be back in your own ben with everyone all at home. How was getting up and out of bed for the first time?

Stacey, I agree; seems more important to be rested than to have a super clean house, especially when overdoing might just make you feel extra icky. And I hope that mucus is a good sign that your body will be more ready for labour by Thursday; I'll be praying for a quick, smooth labour for you and Eva! And as for breastfeeding in public, I do it all the time. I have several covers I use, so I'm never just whipping it out - I don't think I could ever do that. Although I kind of did the other day in the park when we were the only ones there and no one else was in sight. Anyway, it can be tricky to get used to feeding while using the cover because you can't see what the heck is going on under there. I found a good cover from Jolly Jumper (at Babies R Us) that is a basically a big pashmina scarf with a neck hole. I like it because it covers more of my sides so I don't have to worry about showing off my stretch marks. And I can kind of pop my head in the neck hole to get Jimmy latched and then pop back out. It works really well.

Happy Birthday, Jordyn! :cake: That sounds like a lovely day. Is Liam going longer between feedings, then, if you were able to go to out to dinner without having to feed him that sounds pretty good. We went out the fair yesterday for like 6 hours and I only had to feed Jimmy once, which was nice because it was so hot it made breastfeeding a really sweaty ordeal. 

Jenny, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing a baby that far along. But your boys are super cute! And like Stacey said, we all like to stare at tests here, so make sure to post pics as soon as you start testing! :)

Well, I need your ladies' input on something. Jimmy has been vomiting, which is something new to me. Ozzy spit up a lot, but not projectile vomiting large amounts of milk like Jimmy's doing. Thursday, he did it three times within two hours and then last night (or rather early this morning) he did it twice again within an hour. He doesn't have a fever or any signs of dehydration, but I still wonder if something's wrong. I know it could just be something simple like reflux, but I was wondering if you ladies can shed some light on what's going on and what to do about it. I'm definitely going to tell the doctor at our postpartum appointment on Monday, but I thought I'd ask here too. Thanks!


----------



## jenny25

thank you honey xxxx

i will probably start when the tests arrive in the post knowing my luck im terrible lol xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I LOVE your hair. I swear you are the only one i know that can get away with short hair like that. Beautiful. The color is nice too. Something different but boy can you pull it off xxx Im glad you had a good birthday! And go Liam for letting you eat at red lobster. mmm now i want some lobster tail. 

Rachel: I will keep that cover in mind. It sounds wonderful as long as i can continue breastfeeding this time. As for the vomitting honestly icouldnt tell you for sure i remember Jonathan was vomitting alot just after a month or so:shrug: THey thought it was a milk allergy and told me to cut out most dairy and because i was supplementing with formula to try allimentum formula. But it turned out that it wasnt that at all. Maybe something you are eating is upsetting his stomach. Or maybe he is taking in alot at a time without burping? idk just some reason why he might be vomitting. Im curiouse to know so please update after you talk to the doc :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I agree I wouldn't worry about cleaning the house too much before Thursday. Has the doctor checked you or will they before then to see if you're dilated any? I know you're worried about a c section but honestly since your body has gone through labor before it should know what to do hopefully with a little bit of help. But if you do worst case have to have a c section, it's not the end of the world as long as Eva is healthy. :hugs:

Jenny, I'm sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: honestly, no one should have to go through that, ever! :nope: but your boys are so cute! And I can't wait to see some tests soon! 

Happy Birthday, Jordyn! :cake: I'm glad that you had a good birthday and the outing with both Alia and Liam went well. I'm sure I'll be in those shoes soon, hopefully it goes well! I also love your hair. It's nice to pamper yourself everyone in a while and if it makes you feel better about your postpartum body that's a bonus! :thumbup:

Rachel, I honestly don't have any advice about the vomiting. Sam had bad projectile vomiting when he was around Jimmy's age but it was from the formula we gave. 

Well, we got discharged this morning and then a few hours later the nurse called me asking us to come back because after the lactation nurse looked at Ben's chart she was very concerned because he lost 10% of his body weight. I kept telling the nurses and that he had but they were saying only 4%! I knew I was right. Kinda makes me mad. So we went back and she showed us how to tube feed him while he breastfeeds. So basically, I am pumping and putting 10ml in a syringe and he gets that as well as the boob. 

We go back to the doctors tomorrow to have him weighed, etc. he needs to have gained at least 1-2oz. 

Our big baby is turning into a little peanut! :haha:

Sam loves Ben and is always looking for "baby" it's so cute! They napped together in the same room but Ben must have made a noise and woke Sam up because I went in there and he was up pointing saying baby! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Im soo happy you are home! I bet that feels soo good! Aww that is soo cute that Sam is living up to his job as a big brother! Everyone is giving me hope that jonathan with do the same lol. Thats stupid about them making you go back to the hospital. I never heard of tube feeding while breast feeding. Very interesting. I hope he gets those couple oz gain so that they are not hounding you like they did me. But you know with ben being soo big when born he of corse has a bigger belly and until your milk comes in completely he may not show any weight gain. But i could be wrong too. 

The doc checked me when i was 35 weeks. I was 1 cm and thick. So not much progress there. I havnt been checked since. I have to go to my last nst on monday and not sure if i should ask my doc to check me or if i should just wait until thurs. Honestly i dont see a reason to check me on monday as im sure there wont be any change between monday and thursday. I know that csection isnt that bad, but like i said here in this stupid city sometimes it seems like people dont know what they are doing. 

There is a guy that i work with and over the forth of july he and his fam went on vacation. On the 5th he started feeling awful like vomitting and diarrea and heart racing. He couldnt keep any of his food and stuff down. He kept coming to the hospital because he just couldnt handle the pain. His stomach hurt like crazy and they kept telling him its a virus and there isnt anything they could do about it. Finally after weeks being in and out of the hospital his wife said she looked at him one night and said thats it! Im taking you down the mountain. They got in the car right then and there and took him down the mountain. The hospital there is much bigger etc and they discovered that his apendix had ruptured and something about his gulbladder too. They said if he did come he could have been dead within a couple of hours. Its very sad to think this is the place I work for. And him too he works at the hospital too. But guess what he is sueing med surg and all the staff who treated him because they had NO idea what was wrong with him and it took the hospital down the mountian 5 min to figure out what was wrong. He now feels soo much better but lost soo much weight i barley reconized him when i saw him the other day. So that is why i am scared to go to any type of surgery up here lol Although the labor and delivery people seem to know somewhat what they are doing.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm really hope Ben gains the few oz needed to keep us out of trouble too! I keep joking saying he better not get us in trouble tomorrow! :haha: I do know too that a bigger baby has a bigger stomach so hopefully he still gains like he needs. He sure doesn't seem to eat a lot but who knows, guess that could all change too. 

I would personally want my doctor to check my cervix on Monday so I had a better idea what I was going into on Thursday, ya know? 

I do understand why you're nervous about a c section. I would be nervous too knowing all that but just try to stay positive and hopefully things will go well. :hugs: did you go into labor on your own for both Natalia and Jonathan? I only know being induced and this c section was a million times better than the last not having to go through labor. I seriously feel amazing right now and not even like I had a baby 3 days ago! My mom and mil and even commented on how great I seemed after having him. I'm happy to have had a better experience this go around. Helped me "heal" emotionally from my c section with Sam. 

Well, just finished the 2am feeding/pumping with Ben. I feel good sleep wise but I keep waiting for it to hit me! Like I shouldn't feel this rested after having a baby! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks heather i might ask him to check my on monday just out of curiosity. I had 1 sweep with both my kids to push start labor and they both worked. So yes i did go naturally into labor with the help of a sweep. Im hoping im at least alittle effaced because if i was it would skip a step of the induction.

Im very happy that you feel so great!!!! Now when you have that third baby you will probably feel better going into the csection. Aww plus a few boosters from your mom and mil always makes you feel good. How is it going having your family there?


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, would your doctor be willing to so a sweep this early for you since they plan to induce on Thursday anyway? 

It's really nice having my family around. It's helping me get some rest too since there is always someone willing to help out with Sam. 

Well, as I think I've mentioned before Ben and Sam are sharing a bedroom and last night was the first night. Overall it went well, though once when I went in to get Ben, Sam woke up and saw me and started crying for me so DH went in and rocked him to sleep. I feel bad I can't pick him up right now since he really doesn't understand why and gets upset sometimes. I try to spend as much one on one time with him though so he doesn't feel left out. 

Also, I think you asked Stacey about weight loss. I weighed myself this morning since they hadn't at all in the hospital and I am down exactly 10lbs. Thought it might be more because of Ben's size. Overall I'm happy with how my belly looks thus far. 

We had an appointment with Ben this morning for a weight check and he's back up to 8lbs 1oz now so he's on the right track again! :happydance:


----------



## Duejan2012

Go ben!!! That is a great weight gain!!! Yay!! Aww im sorry sam woke up yesterday because ben did. I think its great though that you do it like this because he will learn to sleep through ben wakings. Plus its one less transition. 

10lbs is great weight loss. Weigh yourself in a week and i bet you will be back to your pre preg weight at least. Im glad that your family is helping you out alot. I cant wait until my mom comes in sept because this is the last week that my kids will be in daycare. My dh is only able to take a couple days off of work as its summer and this is when he gets most of his income. So it will be me alone with the kids. Im nervous about it lol. 

I think i will ask if the doc can give me a sweep just to see if by chance things would start by themself. It deff all depends on where my cervix is at though. I will ask tomorrow at my apointment.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, Liam still isn't going longer between feedings. On average, it's two hours, day and night. But we were able to go out to eat without feeding him there because we were only at the restaurant for two hours. :dohh:

Heather, I'm so happy to hear that you're feeling so good! It seems like the second time is just better for most moms, since that's how it was for me, and for Rachel. So does Ben wake up Sam every time he cries? We're eventually going to have to put Liam in with Alia, but we've had in our room so far so that he doesn't wake up Alia. We're hoping to get to the point when he only wakes up once or twice during the night before putting them together, since Alia is already a bad sleeper.

Stacey, I too, would ask them to check me so that I could be more mentally prepared for how long the induction might take. And even if they don't do a sweep, just having them check your cervix might help trigger something.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you're making some progress already or at least able to get a sweep. 

Jordyn, last night was the first night they slept in the same room together. Ben woke up 3x but only woke up Sam once at around 4:30am. My plan kinda is to put Sam to sleep as usual and let him fall into a good deep sleep and then put Ben in the after. I try to get Ben out of the room ASAP when he wakes up and just feed/change him in our room or living room to keep noise down. 

Is Liam awake a lot during the day? It seems like Ben is always sleeping. I don't really remember that with Sam. He will wake to feed but sometimes I wake him to eat and have to undress him just to get him awake enough to eat. I'm not use to it since with Sam he was always hungry and ready for food. They are total opposite. I think we average feelings every 4.5 hours or so right now. In a way it's nice but makes me worry he's eating enough.


----------



## jenny25

aww i miss bf so much :( if we are lucky enough to be blessed again then defo the way forward xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's crazy that Ben is sleeping so long between feedings. Liam did a 5 hour stretch of sleep on the first two days after he was born, and then has never done it since. Now he hardly ever goes more than 2 hours between feedings even at night. He does seem to sleep more during the day than Alia did, though. By the way...it's about time to change your ticker so that we don't have to count backwards on your pregnancy ticker to see how old little Ben is. :haha:

Jenny, I actually had a bad breastfeeding experience my first time around, and am only now starting to see why people like it so much. When people would talk about what a beautiful bonding experience it was, I thought they were crazy, because to me it was painful, frustrating, and depressing. I am so grateful that it's turned out to be so much better this time.


----------



## jenny25

Spiffynoodles said:


> Heather, that's crazy that Ben is sleeping so long between feedings. Liam did a 5 hour stretch of sleep on the first two days after he was born, and then has never done it since. Now he hardly ever goes more than 2 hours between feedings even at night. He does seem to sleep more during the day than Alia did, though. By the way...it's about time to change your ticker so that we don't have to count backwards on your pregnancy ticker to see how old little Ben is. :haha:
> 
> Jenny, I actually had a bad breastfeeding experience my first time around, and am only now starting to see why people like it so much. When people would talk about what a beautiful bonding experience it was, I thought they were crazy, because to me it was painful, frustrating, and depressing. I am so grateful that it's turned out to be so much better this time.

Spiffy i had to stop bf pretty much the same as yourself kieran went undiagnosed with tongue tie which was the reason why he wasnt latching right and i was getting bad nipples but still pushed through at about 5 weeks pp i ended up in hospital i had a staph infection in my stomache which left me a 7inch hole in my stomach which was because of the csection , so i was put on iv antibiotics for 24 hrs sent home with 3 weeks worth of tabs 7 tabs a day kieran got terrible thrush so i stopped and when i tried to pump my milk wasnt coming in right anymore i had no support or nothing at all i was so gutted i felt that it knocked my bonding and my stomach took 6 months to heal it was traumatic dr diagnosed me with pnd and ptsd because of it xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

Well ladies i just got back from my apointment. the only thing that has changed is im 50% effaced now instead of 0. He told me that he wont do a sweep today though as hitting that 37 week mark is what we need to do. He did say that he is going to try to find a nurse for wed night so i can come in wed night instead of thursday evening as my bloods came just alittle worse today. My bp was 146/95 today witch is better but not as low as he wanted to see them since being on the bp medicine. He was telling me there was a good chance during the induction that i will have to get magnisium solfate. Witch is a muscle relaxer because alot of time with pre e or even just hypertention during labor your bp will sky rocket and can lead to siezures. Im scared to death of haveing to have that drug because i heard it is awful. You get nauseous and feel like crap. He said we wont use it unless we have to. Then he warned me that if we do this med does go to the placenta meaning when she is born then she might have a little trouble breathing from it as she will be so tired. Oh ladie just pray that i dont need that medicine lol. He also said that he thinks the baby will be around 7 lbs according to my measurments and the results of the ultrasounds ive been haveing. So thats a relief to hear that she will prob be a good size baby. 

Heather: I remember jonathan needing to be woken up every 2 hours to feed. They told me that i had to because of his weight loss. Otherwise he would go 5 hours between feeds. I dont have any advice on what to do about that though. How was bens second night home?

Jordyn: I am soo glad you hear that you are really enjoying breastfeeding this time around. Ihope i have the same luck as you!

Jenny: SOrry to hear about your staff infection ouch! That couldnt have been fun. Thank goodness all i well now and i hope you never have to deal with that again xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I forgot to say before that I love you new hair! Super fun and cute!

Jenny, that's a crazy story about the staph infection. I can't imagine having to go through that without any support. No wonder you were diagnosed with PND and PTSD! How'd the recovery from that go? Do you have people to support you now in case anything crazy happens with a future pregnancy?

Stacey, that's good that he's trying to find someone for Wednesday night so you can hopefully get things going a little sooner. And yay for being 50% effaced; that should help things go a bit smoother once they do induce you. And I will be praying you don't need that drug! Doesn't sound like fun at all.

Well, we had our three week postpartum follow up today. Jimmy weighs almost 10 lbs.! :bodyb: He's gained just over a pound and a half in two weeks, the little chunker. I could tell he was growing, but I was not expecting that much gain.

I also mentioned a lump that I'd found in my breast while feeding Jimmy. I noticed it about a week and a half ago, and it hasn't gone away or changed at all. It's hard and round and the size of a small blueberry. The doctor said it's probably a blocked milk duct or something like that and it's most likely nothing to worry about, but he is sending me to get an ultrasound. They had an opening tomorrow morning, so I'm going right away even though it's not urgent. I suppose I'll have the results within the week? I'll keep you all posted for sure. I'm not really worried, but I knew I should mention it and get it checked out just to be safe. Even though I'm not worried, I knew my husband and the rest of my family would freak out if I told them I'd found a lump and not done anything about it!

Oh, and when I asked about the vomiting, the doc said Jimmy's probably just eating too much too fast. Makes sense since his feedings are usually really sort (I'd say 10 minutes on average). I think I'll start taking note of when he pukes and see if it corresponds to an extra long feed or not. Although I'm hoping it won't happen any more!

And finally, a picture of Jimmy with a monkey someone from church knit for him. It's bigger than he is! :)
 



Attached Files:







3 weeks - with monkey.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: I love that picture!!! And wow that is great that jimmy is gaining good weight!! That means he past his apointment with flying colors huh lol He is very cute. Im sorry to hear about that bump on your breast. Like the doc said its prob just a blocked milk duct. Please update us when you know something xx how is ozzy doing as a big brother?


----------



## HAKing

Jenny, that's horrible about the staph infection. :nope:

Jordyn, I'm glad you're having a better time this go around breastfeeding. It really is hard work! I exclusively pumped with Sam which was double work so I'm super determined this time also. When did things start getting easier for you feeding Liam? I'm having a bit of nipple pain now because he wasnt latching properly half the time. We are working on that now and hopefully things start to improve!

Stacey, that's good you've made some progress. Hopefully it's enough that labor goes smoothly for you and you can avoid that awful drug! 

Rachel, that's great about Jimmy's weight gain! Sounds like things are going well with him. And what a cutie he is with his monkey! I hope everything turns out okay with the lump you found. Hopefully it's just a plugged duct. Did you ever have anything like that with Ozzy?

Night two wasnt as great as the first. Ben was a little fussy which would normally be okay except I didn't want him to wake Sam so I had to pick him up when he fussed so we slept a lot in the living room recliner. I still feel pretty good overall. I think after your first baby you're just more prepared for the lack of sleep. 

I'm just trying to keep Ben awake more during the day today to help him sleep more at night. We went for a mile walk this morning also. Both the boys loved it! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsbef20339.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, Ozzy's doing really well as a big brother. Still likes to come over and poke and point at him. And the other day he wanted to "hold" him. We sat him on the couch and put the nursing pillow around him and laid Jimmy down. He liked it until Jimmy puked and then he just tried to push him away. It was actually really funny. We have a picture of them just before Jimmy puked, but I really wish we had been taking video!

Heather, I'm glad you're doing well overall. I think you're right; things just seem easier this time around because I have an idea of what to expect, especially in terms of lack of sleep like you said. So going for a walk kept Ben awake? Was he in the double stroller? I feel like Jimmy would fall asleep during a long walk. 

And no, I never felt anything quite like this lump with Ozzy. I have plenty of lumps and bumps all over both breasts, but never anything that feels quite like this one. It's really round and smooth and hard. And it's in a spot that I don't really remember feeling lots of lumps before. The main difference is that it hasn't gone away no matter how much I massage it. I'm sure it's still nothing, but it was different enough that I knew I should tell the doctor.
 



Attached Files:







With big bro - just before the puke.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys yeah it was horrible the infection was basically eating away from the inside out it was horrible :( my gyne team have no idea about this or what happened so i have called the fetal medicine dept which i am under as i had to have genetic testing done as when i lost my little boy jamie he had an enlarged bladder his kidneys werent working and had gastroskis im under a great team there so im trying to get an appointment there so get checked over to make sure internally im ok

9dpo today :D im having weird waves of how could i put it tingly feeling over my boobs but im not going to over obsess it as sometimes it dont mean anything and i know how funny the brain can be when ttc im waiting on my tests coming hopefully should be here today around 11 uk time xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm betting that the lump is probably a small fluid-filled cyst, which are usually harmless. However, it's good to get it checked out! Did I ever tell you ladies about what happened with my mom? She found a lump in her breast and so she showed it to her doctor, and her doctor wrote it off, without even checking it out, saying that it was just because she was breastfeeding. After several months of it not going away, my mom finally got a second opinion, and that's when they discovered it was cancer, and by then it had spread. If her first doctor had taken her seriously, they probably could have stopped it in time.

Heather and Rachel, those are adorable pictures! :flower:

Jenny, I can't wait to start seeing some tests! If you need anyone to look for a line for you, we'd be happy to accommodate. :winkwink:

Stacey, I'm glad that they're going to get you in on Wednesday instead of Thursday. Isn't it crazy to think you'll be induced tomorrow!? I hope the induction goes really fast for you and that you won't need the magnesium. 

Well, the 6 week growth spurt is upon us. Liam has been wanting to eat almost every hour since yesterday evening, which means I didn't get much sleep last night and my nipples are getting sore from the constant sucking. I hope it goes quick! Vanessa, is Milo going through his 6 week growth spurt, too?


----------



## Duejan2012

heather: Sorry that the second night wasnt as good as the first. That always seem to be the way i think because they try to trick us and then boom. Sleeping in the livingroom prob wasnt the most comfy. BUt i completely understand about not wanted to wake upsam. Aww i bet that walk was nice xx And OMG what a beautiful baby you have!!

Rachel: That is great that Ozzy is doing such a great job as a big brother. What a great picture. I agree that would have been a funny video haha. Aww but at least he is interested in his baby brother. Im happy they are checking into that lump. Did you tell you dh?

Jenny 9dpo yay!! i cant wait to see some test. Like jordyn said we will be happy to look for that second line xx

Jordyn: How awful of that doctor who didnt do anything about your moms lump on her breast. I would have suied that doctor and the whole medical staff there! Im soo sorry to hear this. Wow i cant belive Liam is already 6 weeks old. That is just soo crazy:baby: Im soo happy you have breast fed for so long. You said you only where able to with alia for 4 weeks right? 

Well it turns out that they couldnt find a nurse for wednesday so im still stuck going in on thursday witch is ok too. Its just rediculous for me that this hospital has no staff for a day. :growlmad: 

Jonathan has been waking up at like 3am for the past 3 nights and wont settle down until i take him into the bed with me:shrug: I wonder what is wrong with him. And even more im like why does he have to do this now when im about ready to have a baby. He never had done this before. Im going to have to stop taking him into our bed before he gets used to it but im exaucsted waking up in the morning and im not making my dh do it now as he has been working soo much and he is going to have to help once Eva is born. So i want to let him get as much sleep as possible. Last night he started to get up and i yelled at him to go back to sleep ill get him haha my husband tried to argue but i won of corse haha I just hope jonathan is going through a stage and will be back to sleeping normally again. 

Today we FINALLY got our faucet fixed. So thats one less worry before the baby comes. I still need to pack my hopital bag haha. I just having a hard time remembering what to bring lol. Its been raining all summer so i desided i will bring the outfit with the pants vs the shorts for Eva. Did you all bring pjs for the baby for the first night in the hospital? I did for Jonathan and i think i will for Eva too. off topic but its soo funny how Eva is soo short compared to Jonathan and Natalia. My mom was giving me a hard time because i gave my kids hard names to learn to spell. I cant wait to see her reaction when we tell her Evas name lol. Hope everyone is well today. Just a few more days to go until she is here!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, my mom actually told my dad that she didn't want him to sue the doctor. She wanted him to let it go and forgive the doctor and not carry around that kind of anger for the rest of his life. That's so dumb that they can't get someone to induce you on Wednesday! Well, I guess that gives you an extra day to get the things done that you want to do before Eva arrives. As for your question, yes. I only exclusively breastfed Alia until she was 4 weeks old, and then I started supplementing formula. And then by 6 weeks, she was only having breast milk once or twice a day. So to make it to this point with Liam and still be EBF, is a big accomplishment for me. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Aww that is great Jordyn! It is a great accomplishment. I can see why your mom would say that. I think i have done the same. Very sad though. 

And tell me about it. They said they would have to call someone in witch means having to pay them time and a half for there shift so they cant. Its ok. my kids are going to daycare tomorrow and i will rest then on thursday i will spend the day with my kids before i bring anotherone home. Its acually comeing really fast! Especially because today is tuesday already. Just 2 more days until i go to the hopital.


----------



## jenny25

sorry girls i done one earlier today but there was no hint of a line :( all those ttc feelings came rushing back just like i felt before kieran came along xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Jenny. Well, it's still early. And yeah, all those crazy ups and downs of TTC... Hang in there!

Jordyn, that's so sad about your mom. But I do believe God's got everything all planned out, and as strange as it sounds that it all happened that way for a reason. What a beautiful lesson for your mom to teach to you kids about forgiveness. She must have been a very special woman. :) 

Stacey, I guess Eva will most likely come on Friday then. Ah well, what's one day. Like you said, an extra day to spend with Natalia and Jonathan. And that's funny about how short Eva's name is compared. I think it's pretty funny that we went from Ozymandias to James. Tee hee. At least Ozzy is really easy to spell. And if that's too hard, we'll just start with Oz. ha!

Well, I had the ultrasound this morning. I have no clue what I was looking at, but it looked pretty normal to me... I guess. I mean the lump in question didn't look that different from all the other milk ducts that showed up on the screen. The doctor's office should call with the results in a few days. The tech can't comment on any results she sees, so I wasn't expecting to hear anything today. I think you're right, Jordyn, probably just a cyst or a hardened duct or something simple like that.


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: Im glad you got it checked out. Dont you hate how ultrasound techs never can tell us anything about whats going on. I am a good hope that your u/s comes back normal. xx

jenny: Try not to give up. Its early yet and still early on in ttc. Keep your head upxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jenny, sorry to hear about your bfn. :( But 9 dpo is still early, so don't lose hope yet. But I know how you feel. There's nothing worse than the feeling of a failed month while TTC. I shed a lot of tears while TTC; my DH can attest to that.

Rachel, I'm glad that you're feeling good about the ultrasound today. I had some hard areas in my breast before I got pregnant with Alia, and my doctor was going to set up an ultrasound to check it out, but then I got my bfp and sort of forgot all about the breast ultrasound. But I guess everything was fine, because it went away after a while.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heard back today, and the lump is nothing to worry about. Yay! They want to do a follow up ultrasound in 6 months. I'll probably ask some more questions at Jimmy's 7 week appointment, just to clarify what they think it is exactly.

Also, we took Ozzy for his first haircut today. He did so well! He looks so much more like a little boy now rather than a baby.
 



Attached Files:







Ozzy's first haircut (1).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









Ozzy's first haircut (2).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









Ozzy's first haircut (3).jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









Ozzy's first haircut (4).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that the lump was nothing to worry about. And Ozzy looks adorable with his new haircut!! I can't wait until Alia has enough hair to need a haircut. :haha:

Stacey, I hope you're enjoying your last day as a mom of two! you'll be in my thoughts today and I'll be praying for a speedy induction! :flower:

As for me, I'm taking the kids to the park today, so hopefully they cooperate! :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: I am SOOO happy to hear the lump is nothing to worry about!!! AWWW Ozzy looks soo cute with that hair cut. I know what you mean when you say he doesnt look like a baby anymore. I feel the same when we cut jonathans hair lol How did he do with his first hair cut? Jonathan i think has had 3 so far.

Jorydn: That sounds like alot of fun going to the park today i thought about taking my kids to the park today too as this is the first day in like 2 months that its not suppose to rain. But again my DH said for me to just stay in the house and relax before this evening. How is Alias napping now?

Well i have everything ready i washed Jonathans infant carseat and it was acually kinda sad lol. I remember when he was just a newborn. I have all the kids and my clothes out i just need to pack them witch i thought i would do today so i have something to make the time go faster lol. And that is all i need to do really. I will take a shower when jonathan goes for a nap. He kept me up for 2 hours last night from 345 until 545. I dont know why he has started waking up. And he is like wide awake just starring at me with those big eyes haha. I do reallly hope this is just a phase. Im, nervous because the kids will be staying with my MIL tonight. Its the first time jonathan will stay somewhere else without his bottle so im nervouse about how he will sleep for her. I wish i wasnt getting induced in the middle of the night. I am going to try to update how things are going though


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, so happy to hear that the lump is nothing to worry about! And I love Ozzy's new haircut, he looks so grown up! Such a cutie! :cloud9:

Stacey, I'm thinking about you today. Hopefully you got lots of rest and are able to have a quick delivery and everything goes smoothly for you! :hugs: I'm sure that Jonathan and Natalia will do well at your MILs. Try not to worry too much. I worried about Sam alone without me the two days in the hospital but once I was able to relax and know he was okay I slept a lot better. 

Jordyn, good luck at the park today with the two! I'm going to lunch with my two this afternoon and I'm a bit nervous though I won't be alone so how prior it's not a disaster! :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: Good luck at the lunch today. SOunds fun too lol i will try to relax like you said.

Well ladies here is my last 3rd tri pic. 37 weeks today xx

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/002_zpsfc8e5bdc.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/002_zpsfc8e5bdc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/001_zps94c67ef2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/001_zps94c67ef2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HAKing

Cute bump, Stacey! You are all baby! :thumbup:

I weighed myself this morning and I'm only 6lbs from my pre pregnant weight! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww hope you relax today and the whole process goes quick and smooth.. :) Beautiful last bumpy shot :)

All of your boys are so cute.. :) growing so fast!!

23 weeks for me tomorrow.. so getting close to vday.. cant wait to make it to that milestone :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks heather! That is great just 6lbs and you will lose that in no time!

Logan: you are soo close to vday just 1 more week!! that is such a great milestone. I stillcant believe you are 23 weeks already!


----------



## lilrojo

lol I can.. I def feeling it.. Being pregnant with 2 other kids is so tough.. which I know you get..


----------



## HAKing

Wow, Logan! I can't believe you're almost 23 weeks! It's flying by it seems like. Hope you're able to rest a little bit with two young ones running around!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, you look amazing! Good luck getting everything together before the big night tonight! I'm sure your kiddos will do just fine with your MIL. :flower:

Logan, how are you feeling? I'm sure you're probably tired since you have two others to chase after, but other than that, is this pregnancy going smoothly for you?

Heather, good luck at lunch with your two boys! That's great that you're already so close to your pre-preg weight!

Well, the park was great! We went with a friend of mine who has a little boy that's Alia's age, and they seemed to have a good time. Liam just slept in his car seat the whole time, which was perfect. Here are a few pictures.
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 4









photo4.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 5









photo3.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









photo5.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 5









photo2.jpg
File size: 79.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: Wow Alia is soo beautiful!! I love the face of your friends son haha cute. Aww im happy Liam just slept. He looks soo piecefull. 

Just 2 more hours before i leave for the hospital!!! i know with getting the kids dressed and eating dinner before we go make the time go sooo fast!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thinking of you today, Stacey! That seemed to come fast, although I bet it seemed to drag on for you once you started experiencing all the pre-e stuff. But you'll have Eva in your arms soon enough! Good luck; you can do it!

And Ozzy did really well with his haircut. He got a little freaked out by the buzzer when she was trimming around his ear, but she put it away right after that and he was fine. The whole cut only took like 10 minutes, and there were toys for him to play with and he was sitting on a little tractor seat, so he was sufficiently distracted. :)

Love the pictures from the park, Jordyn! Alia is so cute! She looks a lot like you in the first picture. And how perfect that Liam just slept the whole time.

Heather, how'd lunch with the boys go? I have yet to go out with just the kids. I can't really wrap my head around that yet!

Logan, you are 23 weeks already?! Seriously. Time is just flying by. I guess that tends to happen when you have a toddler (and now a newborn). Has it felt fast for you?

Not much to update on over here. Still just trucking along. You know how I said that Jimmy eats really quickly so I don't have to be awake for long chunks of time in the middle of the night? Well, the last two nights he's been awake for like 2 hours at a time between like 4 and 6 am. He eats quickly but then just stays awake pooping and farting and whatnot. Thankfully, I can nap during the day or I'm not sure how well I'd be functioning. lol


----------



## Skadi

FINALLY got to see my obstetrician today so things are rolling in the right direction. I am getting two steroid shots at 2 weeks to help with the babys lung maturation just in case. I also have another ultrasound at 26 weeks to check my cervix (although my cervix was normal when I PPROMd... she just wants to keep a close eye on it.)


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I love pictures! Alia looks adorable and just like you! I can't believe how little hair she has though. Glad that Liam was a good little man while you were at the park. 

Rachel, sorry Jimmy kept you awake for so long last night. Ben also spends a lot of time farting and pooping after I feed him or midway through a feed! :dohh: it never fails! 

Stacey, I hope things are going well for you. I'll be checking back often for an update! :hugs:

Skadi, I'm glad you finally got in to see your doctor and things seem to be headed in the right direction. 

Well, lunch was pretty good. We went with my mom and met DH for lunch. Ben was amazing and just slept the entire time. But Sam insisted on sitting next to me in the booth the entire time instead of his highchair. He's turning into such a big boy lately and wants to always sit at the table with us. 

I do think that Sam is a tiny bit jealous of Ben because he is never usually a fussy/whiny toddler but the past week since Ben has been home he is so whiny and I can't figure out what is wrong. He doesn't seem to mind when I hold Ben but sometimes he does and just cries for me as others he is perfectly fine with it. 

Jordyn, how is Alia adjusting to Liam?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi, that's great that you finally saw your OB! And that's nice that they'll give you the steroids for LO's lungs jus tin case. That would put my mind at ease anyway. 

Heather, sounds like lunch was fun. You know, Ozzy was extra whiny for the week after we brought Jimmy home, but he's a little less so now. At least, his whininess isn't connected to clinginess like it was before. (I think we're just entering into the "terrible twos" now.) Anyway, I think maybe he just needed some extra attention because we had been apart from him for two nights while we were in the hospital. I wonder if it's the same for Sam and he'll be okay in a week or so. I hope so!

Thinking of you still, Stacey! Excited to hear about the birth whenever you get a chance to share! (Take your time, of course.) :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I hope everything is going well for you! I'm looking forward to an update whenever you get a chance!

Heather, I'm sorry that you're dealing with jealousy from Sam. But it sounds like he might get over it soon. Alia still isn't a big fan of Liam. Do you remember how she used to say, "All done, baby," when she wanted me to go put Liam down? Well, now she just says, "Swing. swing," because she wants me to go put him in his swing. But now that Liam is starting to spend more time awake each day, I'm holding him more often and she's okay with that sometimes, so hopefully she's getting used to him. We just bought her a baby doll and a little stroller, and I so I usually ask her, "Where's _your_ baby?" or "Go get _your_ baby."

Rachel, Alia used to stay awake for hours at a time in the middle of the night when she was a newborn and it drove me crazy! Thankfully Liam hasn't done that to me, but I know how hard that is. Alia only did it occasionally, though, and I think she stopped doing that by 6-8 weeks.


----------



## lalila0007

Hello ladies - I'm still stalking this thread though not ever posting. Congratulations on all the beautiful new babies! Simply Gorgeous! 

I'm glad that you all seem to be doing well. Hugs for everyone. 

AFM - we're still NTNP at the moment. My hormones are very messed up and I have not had a period since the end of May but no BFP either. I'm pretty positive I'm not ovulating at all. Oh well. If its meant to be, it will be. In the meantime, I am loving every single minute of Lilli's current age.


----------



## HAKing

Good to hear from you, lalila!:flower: sorry you haven't had a BFP yet but glad to hear you're enjoying your time with your daughter. 

Rachel, I think it a mixture of the terrible twos as well as us being away for a few days and now there is a new baby. Also, since they are sharing a room I don't think Sam gets as good of a nights sleep. I am glad to hear I'm not alone though! 

Jordyn, that's a great idea about getting Alia her own baby! I'm glad to hear she is adjusting well. 

Stacey, hope everything went well and you're holding your little girl right now. :hugs:

For everyone that is breastfeeding, when do you plan to introduce a bottle? I've been researching bottles and want to get one that will make an easy transition from breast to bottle and vise versa. I think my doctor said around 3 weeks is usually safe. Right now I'm pumping a lot too to build up my supply to deep freeze milk for when I stop breastfeeding. I just don't know how well I'll be at it once I return to work.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Lalila. It's good to hear from you. Sorry you haven't had a bfp, but it sounds like you have the right attitude about it. I hope your hormones regulate and you start ovulating soon.

Heather, my DH gave Liam a bottle of pumped breastmilk for the first time last Sunday (so about 5 and a half weeks). We used Avent bottles with Alia and will use them with Liam, too (partly because we already have them on hand, and also because we never had any complaints with them). Liam took to the bottle like a champ, and then went right back to the breast just fine, so I think we'll continue to give him at least one bottle a week so that he doesn't get picky and refuse to take one.

Well, Alia is getting in some more molars and has a little fever right now. Poor little thing. I feel bad when there's so little I can do to help her. :(


----------



## jenny25

hey girls :D
how is everyone :D 

sorry its been busy sorting out the kids birthday for next weekend :D xxxx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, Lalila. Good to hear from you. Sorry you've gone so long without ovulating. That's too bad. Like Jordyn said, it sounds like you've got the right attitude about it. Hope your body sorts it out soon!

Hi, Jenny. We're good here in our neck of the woods. Just waiting to hear how Stacey's induction went! We had to deal with a lot of vomit from Jimmy this morning, and we're going to try to go out for a walk this evening. That's our day so far. :)

Jordyn, that stinks that Alia's getting more molars. No fun at all. Does she already have four? I'm not really familiar with when kids are "supposed" to get their teeth.

Heather, I'm afraid I'm no help with the whole bottle question. Ozzy never took one (we only tried maybe four times), and I don't plan to try one with Jimmy until closer to when I plan to go back to work, so not for another 6 months or so. I hope that's not too late to try and introduce it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jenny, good luck birthday planing. You'll have to tell us how it goes!

Rachel, Alia has molars on the left half if her mouth and is now getting them in the right side, too. Kind of funny how they came in that way. She seems to be doing a little bit better, but is still way fussier than normal.

Stacey, I hope you and Eva are both doing fine!

Well, I had to put Liam into some 3-6 month clothes because because his feet were getting squished in the 3 month outfits. Can't believe how big this kid is getting!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Thanks for the feedback on the bottles. :flower:

Jenny, good luck with the birthday planning! 

Jordyn, I hope that Alia's teeth come in quick and don't cause her too much pain. Sam has all his teeth in except for the 2 year molars. I think that's what you are called...the ones in the very back of his mouth. I heard those are the worst for kids. Not looking forward to it. 

I can't believe how big Liam is either! He looks very long!!! How long was he in newborn clothes for? 

Stacey, can't wait to hear from you! I hope you and Eva are doing well. :hugs:

Things are going good over here. Yesterday we had a little meet and greet where people could come over after 3pm to meet Ben. It was nice to see friends and just hang out. Though Ben slept through most of it! :dohh:

I can't really remember how much Sam slept in the beginning since I was exhausted but is it normal for them to sleep majority of the day/night right now and just wake for feeding? 

I've been pumping milk like a crazy person to stock pile as much as possible for when I go back to work. I would like to try to continue to breastfeed when I go back but I don't know how it will work out so I want to have as much saved up as possible.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, Liam was sleeping day and night except for feedings until, like, a week ago, which is more than Alia slept in the beginning.

As for Liam, he started getting too big for newborn clothes at 4 weeks. The main problem is that he has really long feet and they don't fit in the feet part of his jammie's. :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that's funny that Alia's teeth are growing in that way. Ozzy's are kind of "off schedule" too. He still doesn't have his canines (the pointy ones) and he just recently got the two on the bottom that are right next to the middle ones (whatever they are called - lateral incisors?). 

And wow, look at Liam grow! That's awesome! He's so long. Is he getting chubby too? I remember Ozzy would get chubby and then grow out to be long and skinny, then get chubby again, then grow long... Now he's just chubby. :)

ETA: I just noticed your BF milestone blinky! Love it!

Heather, it's totally normal for newborns to just sleep all day and only wake up to eat. I'd say Jimmy's awake for maybe a total of 4-6 hours in a 24 hour period, usually in 1-2 hour chunks (after a feed when he's pooping and such :) ). When he was brand new, he was hardly ever awake. Maybe 2 hours a day.

Well, the big news at our house today is that Jimmy's wearing his first 0-3 month outfit and is starting to outgrow his NB sized stuff. That, and Ozzy has diarrhea, the poor fellow. He also sort of puked today. It was hard to tell if it was puke or just choking up what he'd just eaten, iykwim. I checked, and he doesn't quite have a temperature, but it's close to one and he does feel hot. He's also been drooly lately, so maybe he's just getting some more teeth I haven't noticed. He doesn't exactly let us look in his mouth.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I hope Ozzy is feeling better today. As for your question, Liam has some chubby cheeks, but he's not too chubby all around, just really long. I'm so interested to see what kind of percentiles he's at when I take him to his pediatrician appointment next month.

Vanessa, I just read your comment in Baby Club saying that Milo is doing 7-8 hour stretches at night. Can I just say how insanely jealous I am???? Liam is still only doing 2 HOUR stretches at night! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello ladies i am SOO SORRy i havnt been able to update. I am just giving a quick update about my labor and such.

I was suppose to go to the hospital thursday at 4pm to start the induction they called me and told me to come in at 730 instead. I was mad haha so i go in at 730 and they didnt even start the induction until 930. The plan was to get this little pill inserted next to my cervix for 3 hours then they would put another then another. I was suppose to have 6 doses of this pill then they would start pitocin. After they put the first pill i started cramping some. When she came in to put the second pill they were coming very frequently but still tolorable. She inserted the second pill and i was only 2 cm. The contractions were getting more strong just couldnt sleep but wasnt havnt to breath or anything threw them until right before she wanted to put the 3rd pill.. I told her not to put it as i believe my body has already started labor. She checked me again and i was only 3cm. She called my doc and asked and he told her to put the third pill. I told her ok then i want her to wait until i can get teh epideral before inserting the pill. This was at like 6am. So then the anestitialogist sp? came and tried to put the epideral. ( i dont know if yall remembering me saying that with jonathan it took them about 10 attemps to finally get the epideral in the right place well basically the same happend this time) exept after then 7th attempt they told me i dont think we are going to be able to get it. I told them just to stop trying and how rediculous they were. and just to leave my room. 

I was left to labor without the epideral. Completely natural. I started crying when they left scared thinking i couldnt do it. My dh told me that i can and he is going to be with me right there the whole time. My doctor was very sorry about the epideral. I was supposed to be hooked up on the monitors the whole time so they can monitor my bp and baby. I told him i cannot labor sitting in bed if i can please get up and labor. He said that he will get in trouble for this but yes i can get up and labor how i please. He gave me promition to go in the bath with the jets and whatever i wanted to do. He broke my water and i was about 4 cm. This was at 830m after all the people trying to do the epideral had left. I went into the bath for about two hours. My contractions were very painful but i was able to breath threw them and i tell you what that water really helped. I got out of the bath at about 10:15 so that they can hook me up again just to check baby and my bp. So i got onto the birthing ball. I wasnt out of that bath for 20 min before the contractions did get unbarable. I remember i was trying and trying to breath threw them but they were soo intence. The nurse said if you are in this much pain i bet the time is close. I layed down and she checked me. I was 8 almost 9. She called my doctor to come upstairs that it would be anytime. My contractions were coming and coming like there seemed like there was no break between them. My husband was there holding me and i remember i was grabing him and sqeezing him. When my doc came up he put on just one glove and said that there was just alittle bit of cervix left and try to see if i can push threw it. I did. I felt her head come around that cervix he was telling the nurse to put another glove on his other had as there was no time for him to do it. The next push her head was out then her body. Instant relief was there after she came out. She was put on my chest and started crying. No stitches or anything. She was born weighing 6lbs 14oz 19 inch long. at 1110am. 

I went from 4cm to her being born in about 3 hours. Not to bad huh. I will post a pic in just alittle while. recovery has been at bit difficult this time around xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm so happy to hear that you and your little girl are safe and healthy! :flower: I'm sorry that you weren't able to have any pain relief, though. :( That must have been really hard, and I can imagine how difficult that's making your recovery. But what a great weight! Almost the same size as Liam was! I can't wait to see pictures!!!

Well ladies, I happened to have my phone out, taking pictures of Liam, and actually caught his first smile on camera!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, it's so good to hear from you! I'm glad that everything went prett smoothly, minus the whole epidural thing! I couldn't imagine being in labor without one!!! :nope: 

She was a great size for being 3 weeks early. I can't wait to see a picture of your beautiful girl. :cloud9:

Rachel, I hope Ozzy is feeling better today. :flower:

Jordyn, that's pretty funny that Liam has too big of feet for his jammies! :haha:

We went to the park this morning. They have a water area that you can turn on and the kids can run through. It was perfect since all the big kids are in school now so Sam could run around! He had a blast. Ben didn't seem too phased by it all! Such a mellow boy. 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpscfd99ffa.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps98cf2f8c.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsd5704913.jpg

My little snuggly boy! :cloud9:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsc8f00a8a.jpg


----------



## HAKing

What a cutie you have, Jordyn! Love his little smile. He looks like a very happy boy!


----------



## Duejan2012

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/evaborn011_zpsce1b3c2f.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/evaborn011_zpsce1b3c2f.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/evaborn010_zps0e7a04c7.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/evaborn010_zps0e7a04c7.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

here are a few pics of Eva. She has TONS of hair haha at least a inch in length all around. I took her to the doc today just cuz i thought i saw her alittle yellow. The doc agreed but said it wasnt anything to worry about as of yet as my milk has just come in today. But we are testing her blood tomorrow just to check the level of her billirubin or however thats spelt lol. 

Recovery i just alittle different because you know those cramps you get after delivery of your uterus shrinking back down and stuff. Im use to have a break after birth until the epi wheres off where as this time is was right away. I was also able to get up and walk and go to the bathroom right away witch was different. But i can tell you ladies that i cant belive i did it. I guess i had no choice but i feel like i had succeeded in a way that i can finally say that i had a natural delivery. 

Aww jordyn that is so cute that you were able to catch Liams smile. What a cutie!!! i love the smile. I think that he and alia look much alike.

Heather: im glad sam had a great time at the park today. You have such beautiful boys!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Eva is adorable! I especially love the picture of her with that huge flower on her head. She has so much hair, too! I have to say, it does make me a little jealous to see babies born with that much hair. I always wanted to have a baby with some hair I could play with. It's always so soft.

Heather, I love the pictures and I'm glad you guys had a good time at the park. Sam has such cute, chubby cheeks!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Stacey, Eva is adorable! And way to go, mama! I can't believe you made it without an epidural or anything (other than the tub... I've always wanted to try that, good to know it works so well.) And 4cm to 10cm in 3 hours sounds a lot like my labour, and if it was as intense as mine was (and that was with laughing gas), then I am extra impressed with you! So glad you both made it through safely, and I sure hope her billiruben is at a safe level. I'm sure it'll be fine once she starts getting more milk.

And I hear you about those cramps! Mine were much worse this time around. One of the nurses told me it's common for them to be worse after your second baby. I was taking ibuprofen and tylenol round the clock for a few days because of them (and the stitches and haemorrhoids too).

But aw, man, she is so cute. Huge congrats! I hope you start to feel more normal soon. :)

Jordyn, that smile is ridiculously cute! He does look a lot like Alia in those photos. So fun that you caught the first smile on camera. 

Heather, your boys are so stinkin' cute too. We took Ozzy to a water/spray park like that at the start of the summer, but he didn't really enjoy it like I thought he would. Just wanted to go on the swing on dry land. I'm glad Sam had fun and Ben is such a chill baby that you are able to go out and do fun stuff like that. 

Well, Ozzy seems to be feeling better today, even if his poo is still weird. He's not hot like he was yesterday and seems to be more like himself. We've been putting him in disposable diapers instead of cloth because, oh man, no one wants to have to clean that up. I think we might invest in a diaper sprayer that hooks up to the water on the back of the toilet. With two in diapers now, it seem worth it for sure.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, my good friend does disposable diapers and she has one of those diaper sprayers for the toilet, and she says it's a life saver. I'm glad to hear that Ozzy is starting to feel better. Alia also seems to be doing better. For the first time in a week, I think she went all night without crying at some point (hard to be sure, because sometimes I wake up and feel so delirious that I can't tell which baby is crying for a few seconds :dohh:).


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Congrats on baby eva Due.. :) she is just a doll.. 

All the babies are making me more excited to meet mine :) have my next apt on the 22nd so 2 days.. 3 days I will be 24 weeks.. so almost at vday.. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Thank you rachel. I still cant believe i did it naturally. I deff think that next time i wont even attempt to get the epideral since i know i can do it naturally now. It was such a experience. It was amazing being able to feel everything even though it hurt like crazy. My dh said last night that he doesnt know now if he wants another because of how much pain i was in. He said it hurt him soo bad to see me like that and he couldnt do anything to make me feel better. I told him that just what he did by being there and helping me, incouraging me that i can do it was more than he could have done! I told him that is why they call it labor haha. aww I kinda wish we had gas and air here. It would be nice to see how it works. I deff recomend the tub. It was great. You know you kinda float in water so it just was such a relief. I remember when i got out the gravity just made the contractions harder. And about intence i never have felt anything like that in my life. The presure on my hips was just crazy! Then those last few contractions were like one after another after another with only seconds inbetween. I felt sorry for the other lady in the next room having to hear me scream like that haha

I am happy to hear that ozzy is feeling better. I just always feel so helpless when my kids are sick. 
J
Jordyn: I am happy to hear that ALia is doing better too. That is great that she slept soo well. That is such a relief always huh .How is Liam doing on night feeds? Eva deff has her days and nights mixed up.

Took Eva to get her blood again for the jaundice test so hopefully will be getting that back soon. Shes been peeing alot so i know she is getting something and her poop is finally starting to look like milk poop tmi lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, that's exciting that you're so close to V-Day!

Skadi, we haven't heard from you in a while. How are you doing?

Stacey, I'm impressed, as well, that you were able to make it through, natural. I was dilated at a 7 before I got my epidural, and that was the worse pain I had ever felt. I can't imagine having to go the rest of labor without any relief. How is your recovery going today? I've heard people say that if you go natural, your recovery tends to be easier, but since you said it's been worse, I'm wondering if that's really true or not. As for Liam's night feeds, he's still up every 2 hours to eat. I keep thinking that he should be sleeping longer any day now, but not yet. My DH said last night, "I don't think it's our lot in life to have good sleepers." :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks logan wow 24 weeks is soo close again what a great milestone!!!

Jordyn: I do feel much better today. I honestly think i feel better now then i did on day 4 with my other two. idk if i said or not but the most pain i have is in my back where they were trying to insert the epideral. That has been the worse part. Plus while they were trying to feel i was feeling like shooting pain on my right side and now that same spot hurts. So yes i feel better but just because of the stupid epi is why i feel worse i think lol. I mean imagine have that long needle put into your back about 7 times. Ouch lol every 2 hourss is great. Eva sleep alot during the day and was awake every hour last night. Ugg i hope she gets it figured out soon.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, that makes sense that you back hurts so much now. 7 times? I can't believe they couldn't get the epidural working for you. That's really too bad. That's so sweet what your DH said. Daniel said he felt so much more helpless this time around compared to last time. This time there was no walking the halls for hours with me, stopping and letting me lean on him while I had a contraction. The most he did was I squeezed his hand through the contractions when they were really bad. I told him that was enough and that even just his being there really helped. I can't imagine what it would be like to watch someone you love in that much pain. Poor guys; they always want to help and fix things, so they must feel so helpless. 

And I know what you mean about feeling everything. The laughing gas just takes the edge off, doesn't actually numb anything. I swear I could feel my cervix dilating during contractions. Is that crazy to say?

And I sure hope Liam and Eva start sleeping longer for you guys. Jimmy still goes for 3-4 hour stretches at night, which is nice. I can't remember when Ozzy started sleeping through the night, but I do remember thinking it was earlier than most babies, so hopefully Jimmy will follow suit.

Stacey, how are Natalia and Jonathan doing with Eva?


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, Eva is beautiful! :flower: I especially love the picture with the flower in her hair. I can't believe they stuck you 7x! That had to be horrible. I wonder why they have such a hard time. Did they say what the problem was since I know you had an issue in the past with them putting one in we well?

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that Ozzy is feeling better! I never heard of one of those diaper sprayers but it sounds like a good idea. I just couldn't ever bring myself to use cloth diapers. I hate doing laundry as it is! 

Logan, that's great you're so close to v-day! :happydance: such a huge milestone! 

Stacey and Jordyn, hopefully your babies will start sleeping longer stretches soon! I think Sam slept through most of the night around 8 weeks. I was actually reading last night (during one of our 3am feedings :haha:) that most babies don't start sleeping more through the night until they reach 12lbs because they aren't as hungry when they are a bit bigger. 

Ben woke up almost every 2 hours like clock work last night. He seems to be a wake more during the day though so hopefully we will make the switch soon and sleep better overnight.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, if I had to choose a favourite household chore, it would be laundry, so I guess that's why I don't mind the extra work. :)

And that makes sense about babies sleeping longer around a certain weight. Would also explain why Ozzy started sleeping longer sooner than most. He was in the 97th percentile for weight.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I agree because I was looking at Sam's weight when he was a little over a month and he was 11.8lbs so I guess it seems to hold some weight that they sleep better closer to that weight. 

Ben is still such a tiny guy, I don't think he's even gained back his birth weight yet. I thinking he's around 8.5lbs now. But I guess he's not even 2 weeks yet so hopefully he will start gaining soon!


----------



## HAKing

Our little men, 20 months apart at the same age! &#10084;

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps46aa7a6b.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Cute! They both have such great looks on their faces. Tee hee. And Sam definitely looks chubbier than Ben. It'll be so fun to see how similar or different they look as they grow up.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww how cute are those pics.. what a great memory keeper to have of those boys.. :) I agree with ben being a bit bigger with his weight.. will be fun to see how alike or not they look... 

I just cant wait to know who is in me.. lol pink or blue!! Drs tomorrow for me.. getting closer to the end.. as my next apt will be the glucose test..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, what cute pics! They definitely look different, though! 

Logan, have you and your DH talked about possible names yet?

As for me, I feel awful today. After 2:30am, Liam was awake every 40-60 minutes for the rest of the night. I thought we already did the 6 week growth spurt, so I don't know what's going on. And he's about 12 lbs now, too, so by that measurement, his sleep should definitely be getting better! Even when he does his 2 hours stretches, I still think, at this same point, Alia was doing 5-6 hour stetches, and she was a lot smaller. :(


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I bet you're so anxious to find out pink or blue! That takes a lot more will power than I have to not find out! :haha: good luck with your GTT test. 

Jordyn, I'm sorry you had a rough night with Liam. Is Alia sleeping all night without waking? Hopefully Liam makes the switch and starts sleeping longer stretches soon. The first few months are so hard, as much as I love a newborn and how tiny they are it's rough getting little sleep. Hang in there, it's bound to get better :hugs:

It's amazing how different our boys look. Sam is 100% my DH and Ben is 100% me! I'm happy to have one of each. Just wonder who the 3rd will look like! :shrug:

Ben had a pretty good night last night. He does this weird thing though where he eats a ton right before bed around 9 and then feeds again before 10 and then passes out. He slept 9:15-1:40 last night! It was amazing to get that much uninterrupted sleep!!!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww heather your boys are soo cute. Even though they look different they look similar also. Aww thats great ben slept great for you last night. How are you doing with breastfeeding. Are you still pumping some. If so how much are you getting? 

Logan: I too would never be able to go the whole pregnancy without knowing what is inside me haha 

Jordyn: Im sorry that LIam woke up alot last night. Maybe he is just building myour milk supply. Try not to worry but try to nap today if you can trust me i feel youxx

AFm well Eva woke up every 3 hours last night. She went to bed at like 9 15 woke up 1230am 330am and 630am and was up and alert at 9am this morning. of course because she went that long i was waking up twice inbetween her to check on her haha. I have started pumping and couple times a day after she eats so i can hopefull have alot of milk for when i go back to work. My nipples are sore and cracked but knock on wood are not bleeding yet. I think she has a bit better latch then my other 2.

Jonathan and Natalia are doing great with her. Natalia of corse is a little mommy and just loves cuddling her. Jonathan thought she was a toy at first and told natalia its mine haha like he does with all of his toys haha. But now he sees her sneezing crying etc he just fasinates over her. We just still have to be careful with him around her because he is really trying to be gentle but isnt a gentle as we would like. But He is trying and doing great. So far i dont see any jelousey between the two of them i hope it stays like that.


----------



## lilrojo

It has def been hard.. but more so now im just getting impatient to meet the lo and get on with life lol.. 

As far as names we have 2 we life on of each gender but nothing is set at all yet.. so hopefully within in the next few months we can get that figured out for sure.. cant believe its almost September.. where did summer go.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's great that Natalia and Jonathan are doing so well with Eva! I know what you mean about Jonathan wanting to be rough with her though. Sam is kinda rough at times with Ben. I can never really leave them alone in the same room together yet! Sam wants to pick him up and tries to lay on top of him. :dohh:

Logan, I get the whole wanting to move on with your live and meet your baby! It seems like we wait so long for a tiny newborn and then they grow so fast! 

As far as breastfeeding and pumping, I've started 2 days after Ben was born and have really built up my supply. I pump 4-5x a day and feed on one side and pump the other. I have about 80-90oz stored so far. I try to get a few bags a day and keep the fridge stocked with 16oz so others can help feed too! Daily I pump about 30-36oz. 

Honestly, it's been a full time job with a toddler but I am really trying to stay committed until I go back to work. I wanna give him as much as possible!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, Jordyn, that sucks. It sounds like your DH was on to something... maybe you aren't meant to have good sleepers. :( I hope you find some good ways to cope with the lack of sleep until Liam starts to go longer between feeds.

Stacey, that's great that Natalia and Jonathan are doing so well with Eva. That's cute about him saying "mine."

And Heather, it would freak me out if Ozzy tried to lay on Jimmy! We definitely can't leave them alone together. We can't even leave Ozzy alone in the living room because our tall bookshelves aren't anchored to the wall yet, so we couldn't leave them even if we wanted to. And that's great that you've been able to store up so much milk. Will you continue to pump during the day at work on your breaks? When do you go back?

Logan, I too would go crazy not knowing what's inside me! I think, though, that if I already had a boy and a girl that it would be easier to stay team yellow for the third baby. If we try for a third, I'm definitely going to want to know the sex ahead of time.

Speaking of pink and blue... Here is a picture of Jimmy wearing his previously gray pants that I accidentally dyed pink in the wash. Whoops. Thankfully, Jimmy doesn't care and neither does Daniel. :)
 



Attached Files:







Pink pants.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, Jimmy is such a cutie! I love his little pink and blue outfit. I also agree that if I had a girl this time I would be able to be team yellow next time but since I had a second boy I can't not find out with our third! I'm too much of a planner...and a bit impatient! 

As for going back to work and pumping, I will be able to pump...sorta. I'm the only front office person at work so I kinda have to plan it out while someone else is there so I can go hide for 20 or so minutes throughout the day. Right now I'm thinking if I pump before work or feed and then again on lunch at noon and once more before I leave it could work. I'm just gonna play it by ear and see how things work out but that's part of my reason to stockpile milk in the meantime in case I can't continue once I return to work. I'll go back once Ben is 8-9 weeks old. I only work 4 days a week so we'll see how things go. I do have 2 hour lunches and short days on Friday so hopefully I can make something work to continue to pump/breastfeed.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's amazing that you've stockpiled so much milk already! I imagine that it's pretty time consuming, though. I don't pump very often. Only when my DH is feeding Liam a bottle, and when for some reason I'm a bit engorged. This morning I was pumping, and Alia was just staring, totally fascinated by what was happening. I tell her that I'm feeding Liam milk while I breastfeed, but I still think it was weird for her to finally see milk actually coming out. :haha:

Logan, we've played around with the idea of staying team yellow next time around, since we already have one of each, but I don't think I can say whether we will or not until I'm actually pregnant again and it's more real. Kudos to you, though, for making it happen!

Rachel, that's hilarious that Jimmy has some pink pants. You know what they say, real men wear pink! :winkwink: Liam has on a really cute outfit today. I'll have to take a picture and post it while Alia is napping today.

Stacey, that's awesome that Eva did 3 hour stretches all night for you! Maybe she'll be a good sleeper. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so here's some pictures of that cute outfit that Liam's wearing today.

Also, guess what? Alia went pee in her little potty today! I said to her, "Tell momma when you need to go pee pee, okay?" And a few seconds later she did, so I took her to her potty and sure enough, she went pee! I was so excited that I didn't even care that she stood up half-way through and got pee all over the bathroom floor! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







16.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3









15.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Duejan2012

heather wow that is a great supply you have! That is great that you are able to pump soo much. I too really hope i can keep breast feeding while going back to work. When are you planning on goin back?

Rachel: Jimmy is soo freakin cute haha. I love the pants xx I thought i would be able to stay yellow this time but when the time came i just couldnt. haha

Jordyn: Aww look at that pic of Liam he looks soo darn cute. And wow that is great that alia peed in the potty for you!! Go Alia!! 

I just wanted to show you ladies all the hair that eva has. Here is a pic without anything on her head lol

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/eva5days007_zps0bd9a45c.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/eva5days007_zps0bd9a45c.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, Liam looks adorable in his little outfit! I love little baby jeans :cloud9: Sam was a winter baby and I always had cute jeans on him. Ben has been living in onesies lately. We have 97 today. Yuck!!! 

And that's great that Alia went pee in the potty! I'm not looking forward to potty training. We plan to start in October with Sam hopefully. 

Stacey, I love Eva's hair. Did your other two have lots when they were born? Sam was a bald baby so when I saw Ben and his hair I was thrilled! :haha:

I plan to go back to work on October 8th. So when Ben is 8-9 weeks old.


----------



## lilrojo

Team yellow wasn't hard with my second Bryce.. but this time I just want to know now.. but I know its worth it in the end ;)

Had my 24 week apt.. all is good.. bp good, weight good, hb good around the 140s.. baby is breech right now.. so he/she best turn.. lol and my next apt is September 26th fro my 28 week glucose test..


----------



## Skadi

Omg look at all Evas hair! Adorable!

I have to do my glucose test along with bloodwork sometime next week. Yuck. Not looking forward to it. I am looking forward to hitting V day in a week though, I'll feel a little tiny bit of relief.


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! How are you all?

Stacey congratulations, Eva is gorgeous! :cloud9: Love all that hair! I keep hoping to have a baby with loads of hair like that because that's what I was like as a baby. No such luck yet. Better keep trying :winkwink: 

I'm amazed at how much you've managed to pump Heather, that's incredible :thumbup: I really should do it more but I'll be honest, most of the time I just can't be bothered :blush: 

Jordyn are things bad sleep wise? That's rubbish, I'm really sorry :hugs: Amazing that Alia is starting to potty train though! Noah is nowhere near. Of course it would help if he could say a few words. Still nothing at 22 months. Sigh...

Logan glad to hear all is good!

Yuck skadi on the glucose test :nope:

As for us, all is generally good. Milo has settled into a usual pattern of feed at 5pm ish, bath with Noah and feed at 6.45pm, then sleeps until 2/3am. We did have a 4am a couple of days ago and my boobs absolutely killed. Strangely though whether its 3 or 4am he still gets up for a feed at 5.30am and then at 7am. Strange baby! Still I'm not complaining.

Noah is generally good but he's really starting to throw some strops now. Think he's getting frustrated at being unable to communicate.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Logan and Skadi... Hooray for V-day! But boo for the GGT. Good luck with that! Glad to hear you are both doing well so far. :)

Vanessa, that is an amazing sleep schedule for Milo! Jimmy generally "goes to bed" pretty late. He's awake and eating/pooping/etc. until around 12:00 or 1:00, but then he usually goes a nice long stretch (4-5 hours) and then is awake for an hour or so eating and then back to sleep for 3-4 hours. So I've been getting some good sleep, I guess. :)

And we're not anywhere near potty training with Ozzy. Although he is starting to talk A LOT more recently, so maybe soon. I just need to get up the courage.

I wrote out a list recently and figured out Ozzy says about 30 words right now. I swear, a month ago he said maybe 5. It's crazy how fast he's learning right now. Some of my favourite words he says right now: Batman, hockey, plum (he says "PUM!"), and hand (he says this when he wants to hold your hand). 

And here are some 4 week pics of Jimmy. Although he'll be 5 weeks soon... where has the time gone!? And also an "older" picture, but it's so cute. It's Ozzy trying to share his pretzels with Jimmy. :)
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks -1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









4 weeks -2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









4 weeks -4.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









Ozzy feeds Jimmy a pretzel.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pielette

Aw Rachel I love the pic of Ozzy trying to share his food! Bless. Jimmy looks like he's doing really well! He's so cute! Glad to hear he's giving you a stretch of sleep in the early hours. It's funny how they develop these patterns so early. Milo is prettu much every two hours apart from his random 6/7/8 hour stretch after bedtime.

A couple of pics of my monkey and my turtle!

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130825_093919-1_zps8396c1b6.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20130825_093853_zpsb6e19d77.jpg

Had some bad news yesterday. My good friend had her second baby two weeks ago and he's been diagnosed with a serious heart condition and is in a specialist hospital in London. He needs to have surgery to correct it. I can't imagine what they're going through :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww such cute babies... 

I don't have my glucose test till Sept 26th.. so one month from today.. :) which is fine by me.. cant believe how fast time is going.. the babies are growing so fast and the pregnancies are flying too.. :) Last week of August already... 

Today is so hot out.. like 90 and feels like 105.. blah.. staying hydrated for sure and swimming later.. :) should be fun.. take the kids to the drs.. Bryce needed one last shot and McKenna has her 4 year checkup.. crazy.. and its my first day back at college.. hope the semester goes well.. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Vanessa, that's terrible about your friend's baby. I sure hope the surgery goes well and the baby recovers well. I also can't imagine what those parents are going through. Would be heart wrenching. And as always, Noah and Milo are so cute! Monkey and turtle... love it. Jimmy still doesn't have a little nickname like Ozzy does (we call him Bear).

Logan, I can't imagine being in college as a mom. You must have some super powers for sure. And I hope you manage to beat the heat until it passes. Swimming sounds like fun.

Well, this week we're gearing up for Daniel's birthday on Saturday. His band is playing a free show at a park here in town that evening, so we're going to have a barbecue at the park before the show. Hot dogs and whatnot. So I've got some organizing and shopping and baking to do for that. I'm also trying to find a soccer team to play with. I've got some leads, but none of them are ideal due to when they practice and how far away they are. So that's actually turning out to be a tougher decision than I thought. 

So, yeah, that's what's going on here this week. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah yesterday was my first day.. went fine as can be expected lol..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies! I hope you're all doing well. We had a busy weekend with lost of friends and family over, so I didn't get a chance to hop on here until today.

Vanessa, I hope your friend's baby is okay. That's horrible. A family friend just had a baby last week who also has a lot of heart problems and will have to have multiple heart surgeries. I just can't imagine.

That's great that Milo has that nice long stretch of sleep for you. Liam is still doing 2 hours at night, with one 3 hour stretch, and one 1 hour stretch in the morning. I love the picture of your little monkey and turtle. Such cute nicknames! We generally call Liam, "Liam Guy," "Liam Buddy," or sometimes I just call him, "Guy."

Rachel, Liam is a night owl, too. He usually goes down for the night around 10 or 11pm. I hope Daniel has a great birthday this weekend! And good luck finding a good soccer team. :flower:

Logan, good luck with this semester of school!

Alia talks all the time, and has recently started to repeat EVERYTHING we say. For example, I went to get her out of her crib and found a bunch of clothes in there (I left the laundry basket too close, apparently) and so I said, "What the?" So all the way up the stairs, Alia kept saying, "What the? What the? What the?" :haha: But my favorite things she says right now is, "See ya later!" and "With me!" (I ask her if she wants to come with me, and so she gets excited and says, "with me!") I also thinks it's funny the way she says chip because she draws it out and over-enunciates it, like chhhhhh-YAP! :dohh:

Well, I had my postpartum appointment today and all is well. I even had both kids with me, and they were really good for once! Oh, and here's a picture of Alia's first "ponytail" and a picture of Liam chilling on the couch.
 



Attached Files:







ponytail.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









17.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Harley Quinn

Cuuuute kids, Jordyn! I just have to chuckle at Alia's little pony tail. She seems pretty happy about it. :) And I love it when kids repeat things like that. Ozzy's just starting to repeat stuff like crazy too, but he's yet to string together any words. Can't wait until he starts saying short sentences and phrases! So fun.

Well, I found a soccer team! Yay! My first practice will be tomorrow night and the season starts in two weeks. Should be interesting, since the most physical activity I've done since Jimmy was born was... well, it was having Jimmy actually! :rofl: 

I'm just hoping I don't pee myself like I did the first time I played soccer after having Ozzy. :blush:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I fee like I've been posting a lot in here lately... but someone's got to, right? Ha!

Had my first soccer practice tonight and I'm not dead. Heh. I actually feel like I'll be able to keep up even though I haven't been very physically active at all in the last year, so that's good.

We took Jimmy to the health unit today. Just to weigh him and to make an appointment for his 2 month immunizations. He weighs 11 lb. 10 oz. Good job, Jimmy! He's going to fit into size 2 diapers soon. Whaaaaat?! It's all happening so fast. I mean, can you believe it's almost September? That's crazy to me.

Also, I've officially lost two thirds of my pregnancy weight, so that's cool. I weighed myself the other day and I'm down to around 179, so I've lost about 30 lbs. and only have about 15 lbs. to go. It's hard to say exactly because I don't remember my exact pre-pregnancy weight, but we'll just say it was 165. That's about where I'd been hovering before both pregnancies.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's great that you've lost so much weight! I hope soccer helps you lose the rest and get to your goal weight. I gained 40 pounds in this pregnancy and have lost 27 pounds so far, so 13 more to go. But after that, my plan is to lose 8 more pounds so I can get back to where I was before Alia.

So Liam has been really sleepy these last couple days, but he's still eating fine, so I think he's okay. Maybe he's just on the down side of a growth spurt. His evenings have been a lot less fussy the last few days, too, so that's been really nice. 8 weeks old today! It's crazy to think that so much time has passed already. :wacko:

I hope everyone else is doing well. Here's a picture of Liam I took this morning. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







18.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HAKing

Hi, ladies! Hope everyone is well :flower:

Such cute pictures of all the babies! 

Vanessa, that's great that Milo is sleeping so good for you! Hope he keeps it up and you are able to get lots of rest as well. That is very sad about your friend, I hope things turn out okay. 

Happy v-day, Logan and Skadi! :happydance:

Rachel, I'm glad you were able to find a soccer team and you're doing so well with your weight loss! 

Jordyn, I love the picture of Alia's pony tail! She looks very happy about it. That's great you're doing so good with weight loss as well! And that's great Alia is talking and stringing words together already! Sam has started a little bit but not all the time though he has become quite the parrot lately! :dohh: how is breastfeeding going for you?

Stacey, how are you? Hope Eva is doing well an Jonathan and Natalia are still doing well with her. 

Things have finally settled down over here a little bit. My mom went home on Saturday and the in-laws left to go camping on Monday for the month. 

Today is my first day alone with both the boys. I've definitely got my hands full but they are both good, Sam is just so busy! And his new obsession is choo-choos! We watch Thomas the Train all day long it feels like. As soon as it ends, he says "where's choo-choo?!" :haha: It's very cute! 

Ben is finally getting his nights and days sorted out. We have just been making a conscious effort to keep him awake from 7-9pm so he sleeps till 12am. Before he was waking at 10, right after I laid down! :dohh: then he wakes at 3ish and 5:30ish. 

I've been walking almost daily but yesterday I decided to see how it felt to go for a run! It was nice, though it was more like a nice easy jog! With all the extra calories I've been consuming while breastfeeding hopefully this will help me lose the rest of the baby weight and then some. I've lost all but 2lbs but would really like get to 140 which is where I was when we got married.


----------



## HAKing

Sam loves his little brother! :cloud9:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps7735887e.jpg

Love our little man and all his hair! I've been spiking it lately after his bath! :blush: :haha:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps8bab9f18.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Haking his so cute.. I love the pic of them together :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute pictures, Heather! That's amazing that you've had help around for so long. I hope things go well now that you're on your own. As for your question, breastfeeding is going great! I'm so happy that I made it work this time around. I have an overactive let-down, so it's annoying when it makes Liam sputter and cough, and when he unlatches milk sprays everywhere, but he's getting a little better at handling it, especially if I feed him when he's tired. How is it going for you? Are you still pumping like crazy?


----------



## HAKing

I'm so glad it's working out for you this time, Jordyn! 

I was breastfeeding at night while family was here and bottle during the day to make it easier and just pump throughout the day. I'm pretty proud of my stockpile! :winkwink: probably about 280oz so far. I had a great supply (over supply) last time and even more this time. I'm hoping I can build up enough for him to have milk till January since I know it's gonna be hard when I return to work to continue. 

I do need to start breastfeeding again though so he doesn't forget how to latch. I'll probably attempt today. Hopefully it isn't frustrating for either of us. :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello ladies hope all is well:flower:

Skadi and logan: congrats on vday!!

Logan: im glad you had a good day of school. Hope this semester goes smooth for you!!

Rachel: That is great that you found a soccer team!! i bet with you playing soccer you will be down to your goal weight in no time!! I love the pics of your boys!!!

Vanessa: Im soo sorry to hear about your friend that must be awful for the parents. I just cant imagine. I love the pics of your boys!! Are you still enjoying your new house?

Jordyn: Aww i love alias pony tail! What a great pony tail it is as well lol. A liam is soo cute. I cant believe he is 2 months already! I am soo happy that bf is going soo well for you!

Heather: Natalia and jonathan are doing great with Eva. They just love her. Its getting alittle hard because my dh has been off only 2 days since Eva has been born. So i find myself yelling and natalia and jonathan way more than i should because like when im trying to feed Eva or change her diaper or something they always seem to do something they know( or at least natalia knows) not to do. Natalia has been following jonathan instead of being the example if that makes sense? I used to be able to tell natalia to not do something and show jonathan the right way to do it and she would. Now if jonathan starts jumping on the couch then natalia does too etc. Its really making me upset. :nope: 

I love the pics of sam and ben. I love how you spike his hair haha

afm well things are going ok. As you read from above i am just getting frustrated with Natalia and jonathan. Im home with all the kids by myself almost everyday cook dinner clean up the house a bit and im just kinda tired. I cant wait for my mom to come. On monday night Evas nose became really stuffy and she wasnt able to latch on. She kept pulling off and screaming so i gave her pumped milk in a bottle. I havnt latched her since. I have been trying to pump for her but i think i have a supply issue like with my other two. i might try latching her again now her nose has cleared. She had her two week apointment yesterday and was exactly her birthweight so 6lbs 14oz. I think the bf was going ok considering. Let me ask when did your babies umbelical cords fall off? I am also happy about my weight loss. I was 179lbs when Eva was born and yesterday at my 2 week pp apointment i was 162 so i have lost about 17lbs so far just 10 more until my pre preg weight but my goal is 140. I was 120 when i married my dh so i think that is way out of the picture haha


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm sorry you're having a rough time right now with Jonathan and Natalia right now. I found if I yell at Sam he gets very upset and then I have 2 crying babies so I'm trying to tell him calmly not to do something and it seems to be better for everyone! Hopefully when your mom comes she will be a big help and you can get some rest too! How long will she stay for? When to you plan to return to work? 

That's great you've lost so much of the baby weight so far! :thumbup: I'm also 162 right now so 140 would be awesome. I just can't stop eating while :dohh: breastfeeding, especially at night makes me really hungry! :growlmad:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I currently weigh 162 also and am aiming for 140, too! How funny!


----------



## HAKing

Oh, and Ben's umbilical cord just fell off in the middle of the night last night. I found it in his onesie this morning! Sam's took a long time too even though I cleaned it daily. I think it usually takes 7-21 days though.


----------



## Duejan2012

jordyn and heather: haha that is funny that we all three weigh 162! Kinda weird haha. 

Heather: When jonathan is by himself playing he does great when i dont yell at him. I can ask him to hand me something or put something back where he got it. To get down off the chair. He does it as long as Natalia isnt there. I dont know what has gotton into her. I think because she has been hanging out with my niece soo much she is seeing her behavior because the way she is acting is the same way my niece acts. She has started saying things like i dont wanna see you. Or Dont talk to me or dont look at me. And gets this horrble face while doing it. My niece does the same and tells her mom that " i dont love you!" stuff like that. Its jst crazy. Its like my sweet natalia turned into someone else. I hope its just a phase. At least she is really good with Eva lol. 

I remember Natalias umbelical cord fell off at like a week and had some issues with it i dont remember what exactly the doc did, but jonathans didnt fall off until like 5 weeks or so. And when it did he had a oh i cant remember what it was called but it was like a red ball under and they had to put nitrogen something or another on it. Still to this day his belly button doesnt look like everyone elses lol so i hope Evas just falls off all nice lol

im going to go download some pics i took today lol Im also going to post some of natalia. Let me know if you guys think they look almost the same


----------



## Duejan2012

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/063_zpse9901d3a.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/063_zpse9901d3a.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Natalia (6 weeks)

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/008_zpsdf8d53bf.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/008_zpsdf8d53bf.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Eva

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/161_zps6936fa84.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/161_zps6936fa84.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Natalia ( a week)

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/012_zpsfb3a839e.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/012_zpsfb3a839e.jpg[/URL][/IMG]Eva

What do you ladies think. I think they have a little different shaped face but their facial features are almost identical. They both even have a like in their hair going down their forhead if that makes sense lol. I also think so far eva is a bit darker lol


----------



## Skadi

Awww cute! They could almost be the same baby! I'm so curious about what this next little one will look like!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Dang, I had a nice long post written out, but then Alia grabbed my laptop and deleted it. :(

Stacey, I do see a lot of similarities, but I also see some difference with their mouths and eyes. Very cute, though! Sorry to hear that Natalia is acting up for you. That happened with Alia, too. Maybe she thinks because you're busy with Eva, she can get away with more? Or maybe she is just jealous that she doesn't get as much time with you? Either way, I hope she starts behaving soon. Oh, and I forgot to ask, how did everyone like Eva's name when you told them?

Skadi, isn't it crazy to think that in 6 more weeks, you'll be the farthest into pregnancy you've ever been? To me, it seems like only yesterday that I was following your thread in Third tri when your water broke. Is your MS gone now?

Oh, Alia's umbilical cord fell off after a week and a half (or less), but Liam's took a little over two weeks to fall off.


----------



## Duejan2012

skadi that is right! It will be a great milestone!

jordyn: i honestly think its the influence of my niece. i just need to find the right way to address her. I told my dh last night that it must be hard being the oldest because they are kinda like the exsperiments if that makes sence. they r the ones that the parents are learning from. learning how to parent basically.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Happy vday skadi.. your doing great.. you will make it to the end, fxed :)

25 weeks for me today.. another week over.. 

Due-I think its prob a phase.. McKenna acts more naughty when she is with other ppl and its like I have to reign her back in so to speak over a few days.. girls are terribly sassy.. I have learned that one..


----------



## Duejan2012

very sassy its liike where did my sweet little girl go lol


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah im sure its a combo of getting older, being a girl, her cousin and just a phase.. I hope it gets better..


----------



## Skadi

Thanks ladies! I am dreading the approach of 28 weeks which is when my water broke. I am sure it will be a huge relief to get to 30 weeks. MS is gone... thank goodness. Still get random bouts of nausea but mostly caused by Keira's rank teething poos.

I can finally feel kicking! YAY!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wow! Stacey, Eva and Natalia look a lot alike! Especially the nose. I think you're right about the different head shape but same features. Do they both look more like you or your DH? Sorry that Natalia is acting different. I'm sure it's just a phase, especially if it's something she's learned from another child.

So far everyone thinks Jimmy looks more like me (Ozzy is practically a little carbon copy of Daniel), which is kind of the same as Sam and Ben, right Heather? I'll try to find some good pics of the two of them at the same age to compare.

Jimmy's cord fell off when he was right around a week. Ozzy's was closer to two weeks because it was big and fat so it took longer to dry up. 

Skadi, so glad your ms is getting better. And I hear you about those teething poos. We just bought a diaper sprayer because Ozzy's have gotten pretty gross these last few weeks. I bet that will be a huge relief when you make it past 28 weeks. And YAY for kicking!

Well, I'm a little stressed out today. Mostly because of the BBQ tomorrow. I've just got to make sure we've got everything all together and finish making Jell-O and then bake and frost cupcakes. But I'm also upset because I realized recently that we are missing some baby clothes. I let a friend, who I totally trust, borrow them for her baby just under a year ago. I should have marked them myself (she marked them with a sharpie) because I KNOW we are missing some stuff. I can think of at least four onesies and one pair of pants, and somehow we ended up with only TWO sleepers in the 3 months size. I know we had more than that! We made sure we had at least 4 in each size. I asked her if there's a chance she might still have some our clothes, and she said no and that she just gave a bunch of 0-3 months sized stuff to her SIL who just had a baby. !!! She said she'd look again, but I'm worried we've lost some of the clothes for good. 

The thing is, I'm not as upset about losing the clothes (although there was a really awesome pair of pants that is missing), I mean we still have enough stuff to clothe Jimmy so he's not going to have to go around naked or anything. I think I'm just getting sentimental that I've got to part with some of Ozzy's little clothes so suddenly. Sounds so silly, but apparently I was still attached to some of those clothes. :(

Thankfully I only leant her NB, 0-3 month and 3-6 month sized stuff so we won't have lost any 6 month sized things.


----------



## Skadi

Oh Harley I totally get that! I don't think I could even lend out Keira's clothes and I have TONS. I'm so glad to have another girl so they will at least get some more use.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, glad to hear you're feeling better, and I too, know what you mean about those nasty poo diapers. Yuck! :sick:

Stacey, Alia picks up bad behavior from other kids all the time, mostly her friend and cousin, who are both about the same age. From them, she learned screaming, throwing, and hitting. I know she would have picked up all those things eventually, but it just sucks when I see her friend throw something, her friend's mom say, "No throwing!" and then I see Alia pick something up and throw it, look at me and say, "Throw!" :dohh: She is such a mimicker.

Rachel, I'm sorry you lost some of Ozzy's clothes. :( I would be upset, too. I have to admit, I'm pretty bad about lending things to other people because I have had so many people never give things back. I've gotten to the point where I don't lend things unless I'm okay with never getting it back.

Well, I just got done cleaning the house, and I'm pooped. Now I have to wait for my DH to get back from our rental property before we can have some fun and relax a little. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, and I don't think I've mentioned yet, but Liam has a pointed ear on one side. I absolutely love how cute and unique it is! I hope it stays like that. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Skadi

:o He must be half elf!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies. I think we'll be able to get some of the clothes back. She's sent me some photos of clothes she knows aren't hers, and already I recognize four things. Thankfully, she's only lending the clothes to her SIL, but apparently she's also borrowing clothes from two other people, one whose clothes are labeled with a "W" for their last name, the other clothes have an "M" and our clothes also have a "W"! So... I'm not holding out hope. Lesson learned, I guess.

Jordy, Liam's ear is super cute! I would think it will stay that way, maybe not as pronounced but still different and unique. That sort of thing seems to happen to ears more than any other body part. I wonder why that is?

DH's BBQ went really well, and the concert was great too. It's a free concert-in-the-park series that our city's Arts Council puts on, so there was actually a really good turn out. Like 300+ people. It was a ton of fun, even if there were a few moments where my heart sunk because I realized I didn't know where Ozzy was or who had their eye on him! Must come up with a better system for keeping track of kids in crowded/busy places!


----------



## Duejan2012

Skadi: I am very happy that your morning sickness is pretty much gone!!! Yay for feeling movment!!

Rachel: Im soo sorry to hear about the clothes. I too dont think i could have lended out clothes from my other kids. So great for you for being so kind. I am happy you will be able to get some back. I think that is very thoughtless of your friend to not keep track of whos clothes is whos. Especially once you all knew you were having another boy and were going to need those clothes. But on a more positive note that is great that the bbq went soo well. WOW 300 people thats great. I think you have posted you dh playing before but do you have anything recent? I know what you mean about keeping track of your kids. It gets easier though this stage is the hardest because they are not sure how to play without going to far lol. 

Jordyn: THat is soo cute about Liams ear. Aww its like his signature lol. My dh has one ear that is somewhat pointed at one spot and all of my kids have gotton that point. Very cute lol. 

Well afm i think my bf days are over. I feel like such a failure as a mom for not being able to bf. Then i feel like such a fool for thinking i even had a chance with two failed times. IDK i am very heartbroken. :cry: I give Eva what is left of my espressed breast milk and cry. But on the other hand i had two beers tonight. I was feeling kinda tipsy on the second so i stopped lol. Natalia has seemed to be doing better these past days. She is constantly asking where mimi is (my mom) As she is coming on friday! I am soo happy. Jonathan is doing great with eva and loves just coming up to her and gently rubbing Evas head lol. I am really starting to enjoy have 3. I am soo happy dh is wanting a 4th one. Not right away but at least i know we are not completely done. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm glad that Daniel's concert went well! What a nice birthday for him. :flower: As for losing track of kids, I imagine it's going to get a whole lot harder once they're both mobile! :winkwink:

Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear about BF. :( Did your supply just disappear or something? Right around 2 weeks, I thought I was starting to lose my supply, but I decided to just keep feeding him as often as I could and resisted giving him formula to top up, and after about a week, I noticed that my supply evened out and was fine. I think that's what went wrong with Alia...I worried that I wasn't making enough and introduced formula too soon and then it just became a domino effect until I finally had no more milk. Could your try things like fenugreek or oatmeal or brewer's yeast to help? Of course, some people just physically can't make very much milk. My SIL is like that. She tried everything humanly possible, and her supply still only lasted 8 weeks and then was gone.

I'm glad that your DH okayed having a 4th, though! That's great! :thumbup:

How long is everyone planning to wait before trying for their next child? (Assuming you're going to have another.) I talked to my DH about this the other day, and we both decided that we'd start trying for #3 when Liam turns 1 year old, so they'll still be close, but not quite as close as the first two were.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, sorry to hear about the clothes. That would make me super upset too! I've never loaned out any of Sam's clothes since we found out that we were having a second boy so soon. I like to think that when we have a third that if we find out its a girl we will get rid of the boys clothes but I'm not sure I will be able to part with everything! I guess I'm very sentimental about that kind of stuff. 

I'm glad to hear that Daniels concert went well and I understand the whole keeping track of kids thing! 

As for Jimmy, I can really see you in him! Sam is also 100% my DH and Ben is me. Fun to have one of each! I'll have to find pictures of us a baby to compare to the boys! 

Stacey, I agree with Jordan's suggestions. Maybe you could try to pump every 2 hours also to help boost supply. When I pumped exclusively with Sam I aimed for every 2.5-3 hours and had a great supply. However we did supplemnt with formula at night but I still pumped when I got up to feed him to make sure my supply didn't dip! It's a lot of work but was very important to me that he got breastmilk. 

Skadi, I'm glad the MS is starting to go away finally. And yay for movement! :happydance:

Jordyn, how cute is Liam's little elf ear! 

As for trying for the third, DH and I have discussed it a little bit. DH says we should start trying soon since it will be our last and they will all be close but I don't want to feel like I'm pregnant for 2 years straight and not enjoy Ben as a baby. We will most likely start trying in April or May. I am prepared that it may take 6 months so I don't want to start too late. 

So right now that's the plan but things could change too depending on work, moving, etc. Our plan is for me to work from home by the time #3 comes since DH is starting his own business currently so that way I'm home with the kids and not have to pay childcare. 

AFM, things are going well here, overall. I had a bit of a scare though and my incision was hurting and felt like it was pulling internally. I started running a week ago and that's when the pain started along with the bleeding started up too! I have been resting since and no problems and bleeding has stopped so I think I just did too much too soon! 

Ben is learning his nights and days too and is waking 2-3x a night. We have a long stretch from 9:30-1:30 but then he seems to wake more frequently after that but last night was a little better so I feel more rested, at last!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm glad that things are getting better for you with Ben's sleeping. I've noticed the same thing with Liam. His longer stretches are earlier in the night, and then they get progressively shorter, until his last bit of nighttime sleep, which is only an hour. I'm glad that your incision is feeling better. That must have been scary!


----------



## HAKing

That's good that Liam is sleeping more for you. Do you remember if he's sleeping more compared up Alia at this point? I keep trying to remember when Sam slept better but since I was so sleep deprived at that time I don't really have much memory of it. I'm just hoping by the time I return to work he's sleeping pretty good. 

So, I'm having really mixed feelings about stopping breastfeeding when I return to work. I feel like I will be not giving Ben as much as I did for Sam and feel guilty. I know I can still pump when I go back but I don't know how long I'll be able to keep it up. I guess I can just see how it goes but I can't help but feel guilty :cry:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for the sympathy, ladies! I'm feeling better about the clothes. Starting to let go and just move on.

Stacey, don't feel bad about not BFing! I think it's great that you tried and were able to get Eva some milk. Whatever you were able to give her is better than nothing. You're a great mom, so please don't feel like a failure!

Daniel's band has a website now! There's links to their demos as well as some youtube videos from one of their shows if you want to listen. minnesotanice.ca 

As for a third baby... we are actually undecided at this point if we will even try. The idea of stopping at two makes me kind of sad. If I had to decided right this second whether we'd have a third, I would definitely say yes. But the reality is that right now it would be really hard to fit a third child in our home (small two bedroom basement suite) and almost impossible to fit three kids in our current car (2012 Kia Soul). So a third child would actually end up costing us quite a bit in rent and car payments. We need to revisit our monthly budget, I think, and they factor that into our decision. As far as I can tell, Daniel really wants to try for a third too, so that's good. 

Sounds like things are improving sleep-wise for everyone. Good to hear! We're doing pretty well with our sleep over here too. I remember at this point that Ozzy really had his days and nights mixed up, but Jimmy seems to be getting the hang of that.

Heather, when you go back to work, will you still be able to BF Ben in the mornings before work and then maybe once or twice once you get home? I was still BFing Ozzy like that when I went back and my body just adjusted and only made milk at those times. Of course, he was also on solid food by then, so it was a bit different.

Well, this is going to be a busy week or two for us. Daniel's band is playing tomorrow afternoon and Friday night, then Saturday we are going to the Canucks young stars tournament in a town three hours away (that's hockey, btw ;) ). Daniel's got a press pass for all the games, and I'll be taking the boys to 3 games. We'll be there Saturday afternoon to Monday afternoon. I'm looking forward to the mini vacation, but man did it sneak up on me! I feel like our summer wasn't really busy at all, but September is going to be jam packed.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I'll definitely have to check out Daniels band on YouTube. And it does sound like you have quite the busy schedule this month! I always feel like its sorta nice to be busy so I have an excuse to get dressed! :dohh: though sitting home and relaxing is always nice too. 

I can totally relate on the added expense of a third though. We also would need to buy a second vehicle when we have a third. Right now we have a 2004 Envoy but it doesn't have 3rd row seats and is kinda squished with even 2 carseats and all the boys things and strollers, etc. We plan to pay that off by the end of the year and most likely sell it and use the money for a larger SUV. I'm really dreading the idea of having to pay childcare for 3 mostly. But we have definitely decided to try once more...for a girl! :winkwink: 

As for breastfeeding while going back to work, I would most likely pump before work and 2x while there and just feed at home in the evenings and night time. It just feels like its gonna be a lot of work to pump at work. I plan to just play it by ear. That is interesting about your body only making milk at times it's needed. That's pretty encouraging!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I just looked back in my journal to see what I'd written about Alia's sleep around the two month mark, and she was definitely sleeping for longer stretches than Liam. In fact, one of those days I had written that she'd slept for 7 hours straight! The most Liam will do is 3 and 1/2, and he won't even do that every night. :dohh:

Rachel, we know that we want at least four kids, but probably more than that, so we already plan on getting a van at some point and getting into a house with more bedrooms. Unfortunately, getting that van and that house later, means that we have to suffer with only one car for now and move into a few junker houses first so we can fix them up and sell them for a profit.


----------



## HAKing

Wow! 7 hours straight at 2 months is great. Liam will get there in time. :hugs: 

That is also our plan to live in not our "dream house" for a few years to save up and buy a nicer house in the meantime so we can afford 3 kids. DH is very supportive of it when I stress about money he just says we will just make it work one way or another. That is a big part of us living at his parents for so long to save up and pay off bills so we can afford something without being too stretched for money. A big sacrifice but will be well worth it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's why we're living with my DH's parents, too, to pay off some debt and get in a better financial position. Although, I have to say, with the hospital costs for Liam's birth, I feel like we've only broken even, but I guess that's better than nothing!

Okay, so these past few days I've been feeling PMS symptoms (acne breakout, bloating, headaches, irritability) but of course I'm EBF, so I'm not expecting to actually get a period. I googled it, and apparently this happens to some women. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I exclusively pumped with Sam and the day after I stopped 100% I started my period. I have read that it is possible for women to get their period while breastfeeding though. Sometimes it happens when the baby starts sleeping longer at night. How often do you feed him?

Well, Ben had his 1 month checkup today. Everything looks great with him. He is 10lbs 6oz and 23 inches long. So he's 9oz over his birth weight! :happydance: I'm especially happy because he had lost so much weight after birth. 

However, I'm not doing so great! Last night I told DH that I felt like I was getting the flu. So naturally I googled :blush: and it sounded like mastitis. I had chills all night and then would break out in a sweat! It was horrible. I have zero energy and could hardly stand up for longer than a few minutes. So when Ben's pediatrician asked how breastfeeding was going I told her I was having a lot of pain in my left breast and felt like I had the flu and she agreed it was most likely mastitis. They got me in to see a doctor and he confirmed it. I have a high fever and feel crappy! :cry:

I got 10 days worth of antibiotics and it should clear it up. I sure hope so because I feel like death! I'm hoping that breastfeeding starts getting easier soon! I'm trying to stick it out but I think this is one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. :nope: :cry:


----------



## Skadi

Hmmm I got my AF two weeks after the postnatal bleeding stopped. I was pumping regularly too but I guess thats somehow not the same as BFing? We were TTC since March 2012 though so I thnk I wasn't ovulating maybe because of BF? Who knows. I didn't get pregnant until I was only Bfing twice a day though.

As for #3, we haven't discussed that but I know he wants a boy so I guess there will be more. I really want a lot of kids but I haven't had a fun time with pregnancy so it makes me hesitant to be gung ho over it. We will see. I'll probably forget all the bad when the times comes to ttc. lol


----------



## lilrojo

I plan to give bfing a go for the first time ever with this baby.. and I might end up just pumping and feeding.. I would love to be able to pump and freeze it so save on costs.. but we will see what happens.. 

We plan to be done with this baby.. but I told dh were not ruling out #4 if this is a boy.. but wont happen anytime soon


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi, I feel like I completely missed that you are having another girl. Or maybe I just forgot. Either scenario is completely likely! Anyway, congrats! You have a name picked out at all? Also, that's really interesting that your periods came back so soon but you didn't get pregnant until after BFing was down to twice a day. I think I was still BFing 3-4 times a day when I got pregnant.

Jordyn, I can't say I've really noticed anything like that. But I've never been very good at symptom spotting when it comes to AF. What's your hunch? I'm really curious to see if your periods are actually coming back. 

Ack, Heather. I'm so sorry you've got mastitis. Thankfully, I've managed to avoid it but oh man, I've heard it's TERRIBLE. Stick with the antibiotics, and I sure hope you feel better soon!

Well, since you most of you aren't planning on TTC right away, may I ask what, if anything, you plan to do for birth control? We're going to have to decide soon if I'll go on the pill again; if I am then I'd like to decide before Jimmy's 7 week appointment so I can get a prescription. Ah! I just don't know. I guess I should get my DH's input too. :)


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, as far as birth control I probably won't go on anything. I was on birth control for a really long time before getting pregnant with Sam and it took a long time for my periods to regulate after stopping. After Sam we just used withdrawl method and because we knew we wanted another baby it wasnt the end of the world if we get pregnant. 

This time we plan to do the same. I am just not a fan of putting something artificial in my body like that again. After #3 though I would like if DH got fixed but we'll see. 

When you stopped birth control after Ozzy how long did it take for your periods to regulate?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I can't really say how long it took for them to regulate because they have never been regular! They are rarely the same length, and are an average of about 36 days long. (Shortest being around 30 days and longest can be up to about 48 days.)

We didn't use any form of birth control after Ozzy because we knew we wanted kids close in age, but I'm thinking we'll have to come up with something this time around. I'm not a fan of going on the pill again. It didn't really affect me too much, and it was actually nice to have "normal" periods, but I too am not a fan of putting that much artificial hormone into my body.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We're using condoms, because BC pills make me kind of crazy. :wacko: Plus, as soon as we're ready to TTC, we don't have to wait for my periods to get regular again. As for the PMS symptoms I've been having, I don't think I'm actually going to get AF, because I'm BFing Liam about every 2 hours night and day, with a random 3 hour stretch at night here and there. Some women say that they just get the symptoms every month but don't actually start, kind of like how some women feel like they're going to get their period every month during pregnancy (that didn't happen to me, though). But it's impossible for me to know how long AF will stay away, because I wasn't BFing at this point last time, and I got my period when Alia was about 11 weeks old. So we'll see.

Heather, I'm glad to hear that Ben is doing so well! I'm so sorry you have mastitis, though. :( I started getting it with Alia, with the fever and everything, but I massaged that breast in the shower under the hot water and it went away.


----------



## lilrojo

For us I think it will depend if we do bfing or not.. but will be on the pill :)


----------



## Skadi

Harley, Yes, it's another girl! I've picked out Ava Florence for her name. I think it sounds nice as a sister name with Keira.

As for Birth Control if we need it ... condoms. I've never been on the pill and don't plan to start now.


----------



## HAKing

Skadi, I love that name! Goes great with Keria too. :thumbup:

Jordyn, you're lucky you escaped mastitis with Alia. It's no picnic. :nope: however, I feel great today! The antibiotics have really kicked in.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, Ava is a beautiful name! I started writing a book when I was in high school and my main character's name was Ava. :flower:

Heather, I'm glad to hear that you're starting to feel better. After almost getting it last time, I decided to make sure I never got it this time, so every time I take a shower, I spend a minute massaging my breasts under the hot water to prevent ducts from getting clogged, which then leads to mastitis. It's worked so far! I haven't had any clogged ducts since I started doing it.


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- love the name :) I didn't get pregnant til I was only bfing twice a day too! my cycles came back at 10 mos and the very month he dropped from 3 nurses to 2 we got pregnant,

spiffy- I started having what I called "phantom periods" around maybe 6-7 mos. had every symptom of a period without the actual period. I read it was really common too. 

haking- I had full blown mastitis once, at 5 months, from a clogged duct. thought. I. was. gonna. die. 104 temp, chills, sweats, flu symptoms. by the time DH took me to the er he had to carry me in. very weak. I swore I wouldn't get it again. so anytime I felt any symptoms starting (my first symptoms were a red spot on my boob and dizziness) I would immediately get a heating pad on my boob and massage that red area. also like spiffy I would run hot water in the shower and massage it. hope you don't ever get it again. I must be susceptible or something cuz I have 'almost' had it many times since and I read some people just get it more.

Harley- wont be using anything here of course lol. would love 10 more :)


----------



## HAKing

Blessed and Jordyn, I tried the heat and massaging my breast but I think I was too far gone at that point! I kept telling DH I think I have the flu and I was shivering and had a fever and so achey! It was horrible. I also felt like I was gonna die!!! 

I hope to never get it again! I even told the doctor yesterday, I would rather have a c section than have mastitis again. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

I think once it gets real bad its best to just get the antibiotics. by the time I realized what was wrong I don't think I could have reversed it. even when I start to feel like I have it and start doing the heat and massages it takes a couple days to feel better. and that's when I catch it right at the beginning. someone told me to use garlic as a natural remedy, but to be honest as bad as I felt the first time I had it I wouldn't have messed around with anything other than antibiotics. and if it gets that bad ever again I would do the same thing. I told DH kinda the same thing... I would rather go through labor 10X than feel that way again! :lol:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi, I agree; love the name! So we've got an Eva and an Ava in this thread. Fun!

Jordyn, now that I think about it, I remember having some phantom period symptoms while pregnant. A bit of cramping, irritability, etc. It only happened a couple of times, but I'm pretty sure it matched up with when my coworkers were on their periods. You know how they say women who spend a lot of time together can have their cycles sync up? Well I think that happened except I wasn't actually having my periods. Weird.

Heather, I'm glad you're feeling better already. I'll echo all the talk about massaging to avoid it in the future. I make sure to massage my breast while Jimmy's eating. I can tell where my "problem areas" are - i.e. where I'm most likely to get a clogged duct. They feel extra lumpy and if I'm super engorged, that's where it's most likely to hurt.

It makes sense that some women might be more susceptible to mastitis and clogged duct because it seems likely that it would be related to your anatomy in some ways.

Just curious, Melissa, when you noticed the red spots and other signs of mastitis/clogged duct, was it always in the same spot?

Thanks for your replies about birth control. We're still thinking about it. But good news... I just asked Daniel, "If you had to decide RIGHT NOW if we would have a third child or not..." And he replied right away that he would want a third. :) Didn't even let me finish my question. Ha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I can't believe you're almost 13 weeks already! You'll have to post a picture of your ultrasound next week so we can all make gender guesses!

Heather and Melissa, I hope I never have mastitis as bad as you two had it! That sounds horrible!

Speaking of breast pain, my nipples have been a little more sore than usual these past few days. When am I even going to get my nipples of steel that everyone always talks about? :(


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I know what you mean about nipple pain. I always wonder when I will be 100% pain free?! :wacko:

How is potty training going with Alia? We are starting today with Sam. I think I'm going to go out and get some training underwear in a little bit I hopes that it makes him even more aware of being wet. I think the diaper just masks it too much!


----------



## blessedmomma

Harley- it was always in the same breast. I always had it in one of two spots. I also got red streaks down both breasts if I didn't get all over it when I noticed it at first. ugh makes me cringe thinking about it!

spiffy- I will get some pics, I cant wait til next Wednesday! the specialist I have is the best in the state and he is very familiar with the nub theory so I will be asking what gender he thinks based on his expert opinion. he did my last baby and got it right and that was around 12 weeks. I will be nearly 14 weeks this time and the accuracy goes up each week becoming nearly 100% at 14 weeks. anyways... as you can see im very excited lol. I have never gotten the nips of steel. :( but my little guy has a top lip tie so that may be why. I had to figure out how to latch him different when he was tiny. he still gets a bad latch sometimes.


----------



## ozzi

Hi all, 
Haven't been on here for ages to post but have been silently stalking the thread. Can't believe how many little ones have arrived already. Congrats to all of you with new little bubbas:happydance:
Finished up at work yesterday so the waiting game now begins. I'm measuring 40 weeks already, so I 've got to have an ultrasound on monday to make sure bubs is ok and not too huge ;) Just looking forward to meeting the little one now... I'm feeling like I have a 10 ton beach ball strapped to my tummy at the moment :wacko: Hopefully I've managed to attach last weeks bump picture :thumbup:

Just thought I'd chip in re BF and periods. AF came back for me when Willow was about 8 weeks old. I was exclusively BFing until I found out we were preggers again when Willow was about 5 months old. We knew we wanted our little ones close together so we just went with the flow. Not sure what we're doing for birth control this time, maybe condoms until we work out which options are best for us.
 



Attached Files:







august-september 2013 242.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Skadi

Bump! 25 +2
 



Attached Files:







CIMG7391.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Not long for you now, Ozzi! Do you know what you're having this time?

What a perfect bump, Skadi! Makes me miss mine. :blush: I loved being pregnant and feeling him kick. :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump pics :cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! How is everyone? Looks like it's been a bit quiet on here recently, I'm guilty of that too!

We're all good although I still have a non-settling baby on my hands, but hey ho, that's what I've been given this time! He just had his first set of jabs bless him, I hate it :nope:

Not sure what we're going to do about birth control either at the moment. I'm not going back on the Pill, nursing a lot so I'm assuming we'd be covered really? Although I know that's not guaranteed. We do want our third but I think DH would go spare if we got pregnant now, these two are full on at the moment!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for your experience, Ozzi. And what a cute bump! I hope your little one isn't too big! :winkwink:

Skadi, fabulous bump! I hope you're doing well. :flower:

Vanessa, sorry to hear that Milo has been hard to settle lately. :( I remember how hard that was with Alia...and how exhausting! Liam has been much better, but he still has his evenings here and there where he can be difficult. Last night he was screaming a lot, like he wasn't feeling well. He doesn't have a fever, though, so I'm going to just wait a bit and see if it sorts itself out. 

I haven't been feeling good either. I've had headaches for the past week, some cramping and nausea, and have just been tired, emotional, and irritable. I thought at first that it might be AF on it's way, or a "phantom period" but still no sign of AF, so I'm not sure. I actually took a hpt yesterday just because the symptoms were so similar to pregnancy symptoms, but it was negative, which is what I expected, since I'm EBF and we're using condoms. I just wish either AF would show up or I could go back to feeling normal. :( because


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- I remember going through that and didn't have first ppaf til almost a year later :wacko:

we had our NT scan today and baby is healthy. looks like we will probably have a girl based on nub theory. we get the verifi blood test back in a week or two and will know for sure. cant wait :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, that's so exciting! I bet you are your DH are thrilled after having 4 boys in a row! Are your daughters excited to finally have another sister?


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, sorry you've had a baby that is hard to settle lately. Ben was that way all day the other day, I about lost my mind! No matter what I did he cried. :shrug: :nope:

Jordyn, I hope you go back to feeling normal soon. It sucks feeling in limbo, is your period coming or not and if it isn't it would be nice to not feel the symptoms of it! :growlmad: I've been super bloated today which is odd because I've been eating super healthy which makes me wonder if my period is gonna come. I have mixed feelings...part of me would like it to come so I can get regular and the other loves not having it! 

Melissa, that would be great if they are indeed right and you'll have another girl especially after the last few boys! But either way a healthy baby is most important! :hugs:

We have been super busy over here. We took Sam to ride the trains at this little park on Sunday and he was over the moon! We plan to have his 2nd birthday there he loved it so much. 

Our weather is finally cooling off which is a bonus since I can finally hold Ben and not instantly sweat! :dohh:

Some pictures from the park. 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpse616771b.jpg
Sam asking "where's choo-choo" :haha:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpse6d57669.jpg
Ben wasnt too impressed!
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsc7fd286c.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps0bf4e230.jpg


----------



## Skadi

Congrats on your scan Blessed!

I'm doing well, just indigestion and rib pain and all around discomfort. Usual pregnancy stuff. lol

Keira did her Bailey test and passed with flying colours except with speech and has been referred for speech therapy. (Which we will probably cancel because its a good year on the waiting list before you get seen... and her speech is coming along just fine now!) Tell me how after the appointment she learned to say pretty and has been saying it ALL day since! lol


----------



## ozzi

Lovely bump pic Skadi :cloud9: and I'm glad Kiera did well with the Baileys test. I'm an Occupational Therapist and have to do that test with kids sometimes.. so I know it's often more nerve wracking for the parents than the child ;)

Great ultrasound Blessed.. I loved seeing both bubs on ultrasound makes everything seem so real before the bumo appears :thumbup:

HAKing great piccies of your little ones .. looks like they are having a great time.

Having a surprise again this time :cloud9: Hopefully the midwife will just show me bub again this time. That was an awesome experience with Willow. No one shouting its a girl.. just Willow being led on my tummy and me coming out with "oh my god its a girl" LOL :happydance:

Obstetrician decided against another ultrasound at the moment. So just waiting now I've started maternity leave. Poor miss Willow has a chest infection and has given me her associated snotty nose and sore throat (lucky mummy). So shes home from day care this week and I'm hoping that I won't go into labour before I can breathe again properly :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- the kids don't know yet. we are doing a gender reveal party the end of the month and will surprise the kids and our family. should be fun to see their faces though. my girls have threatened to paint their brothers nails for years if they don't get another sister in the house so they will be very excited. my boys on the other hand wanted another brother so they will have to deal I guess :)

Vanessa- :hugs: hope the LO settles soon. I had one that was very sensitive, maybe it was colic I don't know. for the first few months it was rough and im thankful none of the rest went through that.

haking- looks like a fab day!! sam looks so excited :)

skadi- so wonderful she did so great on her test!! 

ozzi- you are so close now!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great bump pics ladies! Looking good.

Ozzi, I hope you feel better before baby comes! I was feeling sick up until two days before Jimmy arrived and I was definitely not looking forward to labouring while sick. Hope you and Willow feel better soon. :)

Jordyn, that sucks that you've been feeling that way with no real explanation. Maybe it's just your body still working out all the pregnancy hormones? Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon.

Heather, those pics are adorable. The train sounds like a lot of fun too! Wish we had a park like that around here. 

Vanessa, glad to hear things are going fairly well. I hope Milo becomes easier to manage soon for you.

Melissa, so glad everything's well with baby so far. And a girl would be so lovely! Excited to hear for sure when you get the results of that test. How's the MS lately?

Skadi, glad to hear you're doing well (aside from the usual discomforts).

Well, we had a great weekend at the hockey tournament. Ozzy kept saying "Ha-ey! Ha-ey! Ha-ey!" all weekend. Actually, he hasn't really quit saying it. He loves hockey! Not sure what we'll do if he actually wants to play it someday since it's one of the more expensive sports you can play. But for now he just adores it. :) And here's a picture of Jimmy in his Canucks booties and hat. Too cute.

Tonight at soccer practice I managed to hurt my left quad somehow. It feels like a pull/strain, so it should get better with rest. I hope I can play in our game on Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







Go Canucks Go.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

Harley Quinn said:


> Melissa, so glad everything's well with baby so far. And a girl would be so lovely! Excited to hear for sure when you get the results of that test. How's the MS lately?

thanks hun! ms is getting much better. still have bad days of it but its nice to have moments of not continually being sick. and a couple days ago I had an entire day of feeling good, so hopefully its on its way out.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ozzi, I hope you and Willow feel better soon. It sucks to be sick on top of being pregnant! :hugs:

Skadi, that's great that Keira passed her test! Are they basing her speech development on her actual age, or her adjusted age?

Melissa, I'm glad the MS is starting to back off. That will be so much fun to do a gender reveal party with your family! I loved doing that this time around. But next time I'm going to try reallllly hard to stay Team Yellow.

Rachel, I hope your quad gets better quickly! I think after almost 2 months, my tailbone is finally starting to heal from falling down the stairs, so I know how much it sucks to be injured and still have to run around after your kids. But that's so cute that Ozzy is so excited about hockey. :flower:

So DH told me to order an umbrella online, since we keep forgetting to get one until it's actually raining, so I decided to get this one https://www.amazon.com/Kikkerland-U...d=1379014949&sr=8-1&keywords=samurai+umbrella and it just came today. I can't wait to see what DH's reaction will be. :haha: :ninja:


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy, they are basing it on her adjusted age. I still don't think she is behind although she is barely talking. I know plenty of babies her adjusted age that are at a similar development speech wise.


----------



## ozzi

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a bit better today and Willow was well enough to go back to day care, so putting me feet up this morning :)
Typically I'm having backache, period pains and generally feeling like we might have a Friday the 13th baby!! Might just be imagining it though.. will keep you all posted :D


----------



## blessedmomma

spiffy- I have said a couple times I would stay team yellow. DH will have none of it lol. he says it helps him to bond with the baby, which I understand. once I was gonna not find out even though he was still gonna find out. I couldn't stand the thought of him knowing while I didn't so of course I found out too :blush: so from that experience im sure I will never make it to team yellow unless DH suddenly changes his stance, which I don't see happening


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, I have a friend with a boy that's the same age as Keira's adjusted age, and he only says 10-15 words, so I think Keira's probably just fine. :thumbup:

Ozzi, that would be crazy if you had a Friday the 13th baby! Definitely keep us posted!

Melissa, we might not be able to hold out for team yellow, so just in case, we won't tell everyone that we're doing it until _after_ we make it through the 20 week scan. :winkwink:

A friend of mine, who lives in Colorado, just posted on Facebook that its flooding in several cities, including Estes Park, and that's about where Stacey lives, so I hope her and her family are okay!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi, Ozzy is one of those babies. When he was Keira's adjusted age I think he said maybe 5 words. So I think you're right to not be worried and skip the wait list for the speech therapy.

Jordyn, I was just wondering about your tailbone.  Glad it's feeling better!

Yikes about the flooding! I hope Stacey and her family are okay too.


----------



## blessedmomma

praying for Stacey and her family and the general area


----------



## Spiffynoodles

This morning Alia was picking up her food and throwing it on the floor and saying, "Don't! Don't! No-no! No more!" and then she just started saying, "What the? What the? What the?" :dohh: I just had to laugh. Do you ever catch your kids repeating things you say?


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's hilarious! I would laugh too if I heard Sam saying that. :haha: Sam will repeat stuff we ask him to say. He will try to say most anything. He's quite the little patriot!:dohh: Today at lunch he kept saying "no, no" and shaking his finger at the dogs. I taught him to tell them no because they beg from him for food but it was funny! And his new thing is when we ask his name, he has a hard time with the S he says "ham"! :rofl:

Stacey, thinking about you and your family! :hugs:

Skadi, I wouldn't worry much about her speech. I think they all develop at their own pace. 

Melissa, glad the ms is starting to go away and you're feeling better! Have you guys thought about names yet since you're pretty sure it's a girl?

Rachel, sorry about your quad. That sounds painful, hope you're feeling better. 

AFM, not much going on here. Looking forward to the weekend. DH and I are gonna go look at some new homes being build. About 15 minutes father from where we live but might be worth it for something new. 

And here is Ben! This is the only way this child will sleep. Our baby burrito! :haha:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsf880527e.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Jordyn, that sounds really cute. Ozzy repeats stuff we say, but he really only does it right after we've said it. And unfortunately, he throws food on the floor ALL THE TIME, so I probably wouldn't laugh even if he said something cute while doing it. 

Cute little burrito you've got there, Heather! And that is funny about Sam saying his name as "ham."


----------



## blessedmomma

awww what an adorable lil burrito! a couple of mine loved being swaddled and a couple hated it and screamed and struggled to get out. its so funny how different they can be!

we are thinking of Sophia, Olivia, Veronica, Vanessa, and Isabella. we both have others, but that's the ones we agree on so far. will probably use the middle name Lynn since its my sisters and dads middle names. Renee and Ruth were thrown around for middle names too that are family names. so as you can tell, nothing is narrowed down yet lol.


----------



## Skadi

Ooooh Ben is so cute! I love swaddled up babies so much!

Melissa, I love your name choices, good luck narrowing it down!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, what a cute pic of your little burrito! Liam likes to sleep swaddled up, too. So did Alia. We had to actually wean her off of it at 6 months because she wouldn't sleep without it! :dohh: And that's funny that Sam calls himself "Ham." :haha: Alia calls herself "Aw-yah," and calls Liam, "Yum". :flower:

Melissa, I personally like Olivia, and then you could do Livy for short. And I think I know which name Vanessa will like! :rofl:

Stacey, I hope you and your family are okay. :hugs:

Okay, so I've been having trouble with breastfeeding Liam these last couple days. Sometimes he'll be hungry, but will not latch on. Instead he just screams and cries when I try. When he's like that, the only way I've been able to get him to start eating is to "trick" him by giving him his pacifier, and then pulling it out and quickly giving him my nipple while he's still sucking, but it takes like, two or three tries, and if very frustrating for both of us. Have any of you had this happen before?


----------



## HAKing

Rachel and Jordyn, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a toddler that throws food on the floor! :dohh: it's almost a daily occurrence in our house. 

Melissa, I also like Olivia. We would have named a girl that if we had my aunt has a daughter named Olivia so we decided against it. 

Jordyn, I was also thinking we might have to wean Ben out of the swaddle eventually but right now it works and he sleeps so I figure maybe he'll grow out of it on his own. Time I'll tell. 

As far as having Liam latch, I don't have any advice but wondering maybe have you been giving the bottle more that he has learned it's easier to get that than work for it on the boob? I have been spoiling Ben lately and will pump for a minute to get the milk flowing and then latch him because we went a little longer than I liked without breastfeeding and I'll slowly wean him from it. 

Will Liam never try to latch if you don't do the pacifier trick? 

Out to run so errands now. I am gonna try to find a new nursing bra. I hate the one I have. It shows too much with low cut shirts and since I plan to continue to bf when I go to work I figure it would be a good investment. Any suggestions on where to shop for one? :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Heather. Liam will latch okay if I feed him while he's sleepy, like right after he gets up, but if he's been awake for a while, then he has more trouble. We only give him one bottle a week, so that he won't refuse it when we need it, but I don't think he gets it enough to prefer it. I'm hoping that this is just a little phase.

As for weaning off the swaddle, we got one of these for Alia https://zipadeezip.com/ and it saved our bacon! We started putting her in it at 6 months, and the ended up getting her the next size up later because it was winter and we liked the fact that it doubled as a wearable blanket.


----------



## blessedmomma

we really like Olivia too. my only small issue with it is Jason has a cousin who has a 3 yr old named Alivia (sounds the same, but spelled different) which I also think is very cute too. we try to stay away from names already used in our families, but it is spelled different and she lives states away from us so we rarely see them. I really like Isabella but we know a ton of them through friends kids. 

we have certain rules when we name them. they all have to start with a different letter. we have already used a, f, p, j, n, m. so no names beginning with those letters. and if its a boy it has to end in 'on'. a girl has to end in 'a'. so it makes name picking even harder lol, but fun.

jordyn- I have never seen that zipadee thing, but looks amazing! I always use the sleep sacks when they are little to make diaper changes easier at night, but those would work really nice too!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, those zipadeezip things are cool! I saved the page for later in case Ben doesn't grow out of liking to be swaddled. I picked up 3 more today since he loves them so much though. That's funny that both Alia and Liam like to be swaddled, Sam hated it and would freak out until he got his arms out. Which ones do/did you use? 

Melissa, I love your rules for name picking! That's fun that you have some sort of "rules" for deciding on a name. Our only rule is that they can shorten if they want or have a longer "formal" name. Except if we ever have a girl our girl name can't be shortened! :dohh:

Well, I was sorta unsuccessful finding a nursing bra. I might have to order online. But I did get out alone for a few hours which was kinda nice to have some me time. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lol we didn't plan to have rules, but after the 4th we realized we had already done it. so our 5th is named nathon- with 'on' instead of 'an' to not leave him out. it pretty silly but now its stuck. I love to give them a nice formal name too, but then call them by a million nicknames :haha:

I have always thought about buying one of those regular swaddling blankets but never have. I always just make sure to buy the really big receiving blankets so they are big enough to swaddle them. the little receiving blankets were pretty useless for me. it must be much more convenient having one that's made for it! may have to just get some this time.

we went to goodwill and dav today and bought some very cute girl outfits and blankets :cloud9: haven't bought pink baby stuff in so many years. have to hide evreything til we reveal the gender to the kids :dohh: hopefully this blood test comes back showing a girl like the dr said on the sonogram lol!!! :lol:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that is weird about Liam not wanting to latch sometimes. Have you tried a different position for those times? Idk, sometimes it seems like Jimmy just doesn't like to be laying on his side or his back and just wants to be held upright, but that's mostly when he's done eating and is just digesting. Does he eat a normal amount after you do the pacifier trick? I don't know, just spitballin' over here. Hope it's just a phase!

Heather, that's so funny. I've got two swaddle blankets and a nursing bra I'm looking to get rid of! Ozzy never liked his arms swaddled and neither does Jimmy, so a regular receiving blanket works well for us. And I have a nursing bra I've only worn like three times because my boobs keep falling out. Just not the right design for my body.

And I don't have any suggestions where to shop for one. I only know of a few places here in my area; certainly not any in the States.

Melissa, I always wondered why Nathon was spelled that way! Those are fun rules, and how funny that you did it with the first 4 without realizing. As for the potential girl names, I think I like Veronica and Vanessa the best. I guess I just like V names. :) I knew a Veronica once and she went by the nick name "Ronnie" sometimes. I thought that was cute. 

Well, I think my leg is okay to play tomorrow, so wish me luck there! And today we had what we call "Community Day" at our church. It's kind of like a block party - live music, food, crafts for the kids, and some inflatable bouncy games. Daniel's band played, so my mom, brother, sister-in-law and their kids came up; it was so fun to have them there. Ozzy and my nephew Tyson spent most of the time playing hockey, of course. :D Here's some pictures from today. Jimmy and Ozzy were dressed in matching outfits! Tee hee.
 



Attached Files:







SSL26596.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 5









SSL26610.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6









SSL26641.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blessedmomma

your boys are so cute! im glad your leg is better, but be careful to not overdo it at soccer. 

we are always thinking about nicknames with ours. I like the v names too. I really like Victoria, but I don't want her called Vicki so its off the list lol.


----------



## Duejan2012

Just a quick update ladies. I have been mia latley firstly because i went to the doc last week because i had a fever of 103 and was having upper abdominal pain. They sent me to the er were they saw that i had a sever kidney infection. My kidney was double the normal size. I was admitted on iv atibiotics and pain meds and iv fluids. My pain was unbarable. My stupid hospital kept giving me pain med like narc pain meds. I eventually was given too much pain meds that i started vomitting and having diarea. My blood test was scary. There is something when they test your bloood that test your inflamation in your body. The high normal number is 3. Mine was 366. I was transvered to a bigger hospital down the canyon. I had gained 16lbs in 2 days from the iv fluid MY hospital was giving me witch caused me to get pnemonia. I got home on wednesday and am trying to recover. I was away from my kids for 5 days. 

On the other note. My state is flooding!!! I am in estes park and the hospital i was at is in Loveland. The canyon that we drove home wed night callaped early thursday morning. All roads in and out of estes park are closed. We are stranded here. We have been without cell service landline service and internets since thursday we finally got it back today. My house is ok. My SIL's is flooded. The town is flooded. This is just a awful sight. There is no water no food in safeway (our only grocery store) They are airlifting some food to there. Our drinking water is contaminated so we are having to boil everything witch i still dont feel confortable about drinking. Luckily we stopped by walmart on our way home from the hospital and got diapers formula and 2 cases of bottled water for my kid to drink. Its all surreal. I think our internets is going to go out again so i will try to keep you all updated. I hope this rain stops. Today we are expected another 3 inches and maybe alittle rain tomorrow. THen is should clear up. Hopefully they can figure out how to get us supplies soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow how scary hun! we are praying for you guys :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I have a friend who lives in Miliken, so I've been getting updates on Facebook about all the flooding. That's so scary! And that's horrible that you had one medical problem on top of the other! Your local hospital sounds a little...inadequate, to put it nicely. I hope you're feeling better, and I hope you can get back to your house and get some supplies very quickly! We're all praying/thinking of you. :hugs:

Rachel, I love the middle picture of Jimmy. Doesn't that face just make you smile and want to cry at the same time? I hope your game went well and your leg is doing better.

Melissa, we call the female voice that talks to us on our GPS, Vicky, so I don't think I could ever have my child called that, now. :haha:

Well, this afternoon we have Alia's 18 month appointment and Liam's 2 month appointment, so I'm excited to see how they're doing. Not so excited for the shots, though. Have any of you ever delayed vaccinations? We're thinking about doing it with Liam, and waiting until he's at least a year old. I guess I need to think about it a little more now, since we have to have our mind made up by 3pm! :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I have an aunt Vicki so don't want to use it lol. of course I have a huge family with 7 aunts and uncles on my moms side and 10 aunts and uncles on my dads.(not including DH's family.) that's not including their spouses either. that makes for tons and tons of cousins etc. it makes it harder to find a name that isn't used yet. we stopped vaxxing 3 1/2 years ago completely. my older 3 were on schedule but when my 4th got his he had a severe reaction and almost died of anaphylactic shock. we decided at that time to stop them to pray and research them. after a year of that we got a clear answer from the Lord and have never done them again. I wish I would have never done them in the first place, but I trusted dr's way too much. we are fearfully and wonderfully made! I would never do anything with my children just because someone else does it. so my answer would be that you should pray and research them. God will always lead you to do what is best for your kids :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wow, Stacey, you've been having a rough go of it lately. Definitely thinking of you and praying for you and your family. That is just crazy that your hospital would give you that much pain medication. Wow. I'm glad you've recovered from all that and it's certainly good news that your family and house are okay. Where will your SIL and her family stay while their house is flooded? 

Jordyn, I hope the appointment went well. Did you decide to get the vaccines for Liam today? We're sticking to all the provincial recommendations for vaccinations, so Jimmy has an appointment for his first ones in early October. Seems like there's always a news report every few months about some disease that's going around in our area and it's always the people who aren't vaccinated who are getting it (there's a big population who don't vaccinate for religious reasons), so I feel like the risk is just too high where we live. Most recently it's been measles. Our hospital had to notify like 60 moms to let them know their newborns had been exposed to measles because someone who had it visited the hospital. 

My leg is doing much better. We lost our game quite badly, and I was only able to run at about half speed, but today it feels good. Should be good to go for next week's game. It's SO nice to be active again. Feels like it's helping not just my physical health, but my mental health as well.

Can any of you recommend a good book on parenting toddlers? We're not at the end of our rope or anything, but it would be nice to prepare, iykwim.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for your advice, ladies. We ended up getting the rotovirus vaccine and the DTaP (the whooping cough one, since several babies in California died from it not long ago), but delayed all the others. The only reason we did the rotovirus one is because if they don't start it now, they can't get it later at all. We plan on delaying all vaccines until he's a year or two old except for ones that we deem more important.

Oh, and as for Liam's nursing issues, I looked it up online, and apparently it's called a nursing strike, and a lot of babies do it at some point or another. Thankfully he's over it now and back to nursing normally. :flower:

Rachel, I'm sorry your team lost, but happy that you're feeling so good. :thumbup:

I, on the other hand, feel like poo. I have a cold, and so I have a sore throat, cough, stuffy nose, and a sinus headache that I can't seem to get rid of. Bleh.

Stacey, I hope you and your family are back home and doing well!


----------



## blessedmomma

I was wondering what was going on with him! never had a nursing strike, but I wish mason would start one about now lol!!! the pregnancy hormones are making me very sensitive and its extremely painful when he nurses :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ouch, Melissa. I can only imagine. :shock: So did you get your test results back? Your signature looks more "officially girl" now. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lol no results back yet. supposed to hear this week or beginning of next week. I cant say I wont consider calling if I don't hear back by the end of this week. and if the dr was wrong on nub theory I will be changing my sig very quick :lol:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, your boys are adorable! I'm glad you're leg is feeling better too! :flower:

Melissa, I can't wait to hear back if you're having a girl for sure! I'll keep my fingers crossed the dr was right with the nub theory. :thumbup: I couldn't imagine still nursing while pregnant, with how sensitive everything is I don't think I could do it! 

Jordyn, I've read about a nursing strike too, not looking forward to that one bit. Especially since Ben has FINALLY got the hang of it. Sorry you're feeling crummy, I hope you're not getting the flu. :nope: and as far as vaccines, I think that is a good compromise to get the important ones or ones you can't get later. As for us, we just so what is recommended but of course I read up on them so I know what they are getting. 

Stacey, sorry you had a rough time the past few weeks. I hope things start looking up for you! I'm thinking about you. Keep us updated! :hugs:

Do you girls have any advice for getting over my fear or nursing in public? I haven't yet and we have a wedding on Saturday and I know I'll have to feed Ben while I'm there. I always worry about him latching and then not having my beloved boppy pillow is gonna be hard too! :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

do you have a cover hun?? I was ok as long as I had a cover. it was hard to discreetly latch him at first so I would have DH help with making sure we were covered. do you have a sling or wrap that you could nurse and carry him in? that was the only way I was able to grocery shop. he was in a sling and had a cover over him. after he nursed I usually unlatched him and he would sleep all through the store in his sling.

it really is harder in the beginning. I hope you do ok! I didn't have any major places to be when he was little so it wasn't too bad. now im glad he only nurses at nap and bedtime. he hates to be covered so it wouldn't work out!


----------



## HAKing

Thanks Melissa! :flower: I do have a cover that I just bought that hooks around my neck. I think I might try it in the next few days before the weekend to see how it goes. I am most nervous about having him latch. Sometimes he's really good (most times now) but sometimes he gets all frustrated and is screaming at my boob as I'm trying to latch him! :dohh: 

That's a good idea about having DH help though, I think I will feel better having him make sure I'm not totally exposed. And as of right now Ben hates the carrier. I am planning to wait a few more weeks and try it again but it sure would be nice to be able to nurse him in that!


----------



## blessedmomma

I had the screaming latch issue a few times. Jason and I just got to where we team worked it. he made sure to keep me covered and I worried only about getting him latched. it did make it easier since I knew I didn't have to worry about staying covered while working to get him latched. I would def practice so you can get used to it. :)

some little ones just don't like the carriers. they really are all different. my girls loved their swing and car rides, but my boys screamed in both. its crazy how even siblings can be so different.


----------



## HAKing

Our two couldn't be and different from one another. Ben loves and almost always has to be held where Sam was content on the swing or in the jungle (baby gym). Ben HATES the swing!!! So much do that as soon as I put him in it he fusses and will work himself up to a screaming fit that sounds like you're killing him if you don't get him out quick enough. 

I'm hoping Ben learns to like the carrier though. I have the moby wrap but am considering trying a different one in hopes that he likes it.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that sucks that you're feeling so sick. I hope you get better soon. And that's great that Liam is over his nursing strike.

Heather, I agree that you should practice at home with the cover and without the boppy (I love mine too!). I find it helps to put my feet up when I don't have the pillow. Of course, if you're going to be wearing a skirt or dress, I guess that might not be an option for at the wedding. But I do find that putting me feet up helps me relax my back more and not hunch my shoulders. Also, if possible, I bend my legs so that I can kind of rest Jimmy's head on my thigh. Just play around with different positions to see what's most comfortable for you. Also, I usually try to find a place where I can sit by a wall so that I don't have to worry as much about the cover slipping on that side. But most of all, just relax and act like it's totally normal (because it is!).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I think practicing without the Boppy will help you the most, because if you can practice the same way you'll be feeding in public, it will help a lot. I used the Boppy with Alia all the time, but haven't with Liam because it was just annoying to take it upstairs and downstairs all the time.

Well, I'm almost better now, just a bit of a scratchy throat, but it's not too bad. :flower:


----------



## ozzi

Still no bub here.. I thought Friday was the day, and then Sunday I went into hosptial and they said bubs was very low and I seemed to be in early labour.. but everything stopped and when I saw the midwife on Tuesday the head was free floating again :dohh: 

So I now have my fingers crossed for a full moon bubba :winkwink:

Ben looks so cute all swaddled up :cloud9: Willow was a swaddler too. Hoping that the next one won't be as it's starting to heat up here already, and I remember how hard it was to wean Willow off the swaddles in the summer last year :wacko:

HAKing- When Willow was little she often had trouble latching on as my nipples were huge :blush: I used a nipple cover for the times that she really struggled, as otherwise she would just scream heaps. I only used it on and off for the first month or two until she got the hang of things. Not sure if that would work for you too :)


----------



## HAKing

Ozzi, boo that you haven't had your baby yet! Hopefully soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a full moon baby :winkwink:

Thanks for the breastfeeding tips, girls! :thumbup: today I met DH for lunch and asked to sit in a booth knowing Ben would need to eat and sure enough he did so I got a chance to practice feeding him without the boppy using the nursing cover. I just put my legs up and stuck a blanket behind his head to raise it up and it worked perfectly! :happydance: getting past the first public feeding I feel me confident now. :)


----------



## ozzi

That's great news :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm so glad BFing in public went so well for you! I just fed Liam at the mall yesterday, but it was kind of a pain because he was fussing a lot.

Ozzi, I hope your little one doesn't keep you waiting much longer! My first was born 38+4 and it was a full moon, so you never know! :winkwink:

Well, Liam didn't go to sleep last night until midnight, which was a pain, but then he slept for 5 hours straight after that, which is the most he's done since the day he was born! So I have hope that *maybe* he'll start sleeping longer stretches, but I'm not counting on it. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

ozzi- hope its not much longer!!! :hugs:

heather- yay for gaining some confidence! sounds like it went great :)

spiffy- hopefully he will sleep at longer stretches :happydance: glad your feeling better :flower:

we got our confirmation from the verifi test that we are indeed having a healthy :pink: my girls are gonna be so surprised at the reveal. they both want a girl, but think its a boy

we got some clothes/blankets and a nursing pillow from a used store here for less than $10 a week or so ago. and yesterday we went to a garage sale up the road and they had a new looking swing for $20. my girls asked if they would take $10 and they did so we have that too :cloud9:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great Liam slept longer last night but too bad he didn't get to sleep until midnight! :growlmad: hopefully things will keep getting better with his sleep! :thumbup: where is he sleeping now? In the room with you or is sharing with Alia now?

We went for our normal morning walk this morning and Sam got to play on the slides but of course right as I'm feeding Ben two dogs show up and Sam has to pet them. Thankfully they were nice but it was kinda a pain because I had to stop feeding Ben to watch Sam which of course Ben wasn't thrilled about. :nope:

And last night was a bit rough as Ben wanted to continually nurse for comfort. And all I wanted to do was sleep. I'm really looking forward to nap time today. :blush:


----------



## HAKing

Yay Melissa!!! So excited for you. Your girls are gonna be so excited and surprised. :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, that's great! I can't wait to hear about your kid's reactions when they find out!

Heather, Liam is still sleeping with us in our room. I have him sleeping in the swing chair (it detaches from the swing and becomes a lounger), because he's a little more upright, and he has a stuffy nose all the time, so I figured it would help. But now I'm afraid that he won't sleep well flat on his back, and I'm too nervous about the potential lack of sleep for me to try it! I know I have to switch him soon, though, because he's just going to become more and more dependent on that chair to sleep. :wacko:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, maybe try having Liam nap in his crib or wherever you plan to transition him into. That way he gets used to it gradually and you won't lose too much sleep since it will be during the day. Just a thought. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ozzi, that must have been frustrating to think you're in labour and then have it all go away. But it sounds like you're feeling better now? At least you won't have to give birth while being sick! Fingers crossed that baby comes soon! 

Heather, that's great that BFing in public went so well the first time. Sounds like you've got it down. :) And I sure hope you can get some rest today. Have you started running again yet? Or just walks to the park like you mentioned?

Jordyn, that's awesome that Liam slept for 5 hours straight! Here's hoping it's the start of something new for you (i.e. SLEEP). :)

Oooh, Melissa, that's great to have the confirmation. Your doctor must be really good at nub theory! And cute clothes too. I must say I'm a little broody already... I want a girl! And great find with the swing. Oh, you're girls are going to be so excited! Can't wait to hear how the reveal party goes.

Hope you are doing okay, Stacey! Still thinking of you!

AFM... Did I ever tell you ladies about how I wet the bed a few times after Ozzy was born? I definitely had some incontinence issues. For the first week or so, I had a hard time holding it when I woke up for night feedings, but that went away eventually. Then, when he was around 6 months old, I peed the bed a few times. Thankfully I would wake up as it was happening and I could hold it in, so it never actually got on the bed. However, early this morning, I woke up because I'd started peeing, and I couldn't stop myself! I got up in time that it didn't get on the bed or even on the carpet, but oh man it was so close. Sorry, this is TMI and kinda gross, but I'm thinking I need to call my doctor. Last time he figured it was happening because I might have a UTI and it turned out he was right. Guess I should get checked for that. But part of me also wonders if it has something to do with the fact that I had soccer practice last night and was using my muscles all around my core and hips. I don't know... It's just so weird to be peeing the bed at 31!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Heather. I really do need to try his naps laying down. I tried him in the Zipadee-Zip for his nap just now and he went to sleep fine in it, so I think I might switch him to that instead of the swaddle before he becomes too dependent on it. We'll see. If he keeps startling himself awake, then I'll go back to the swaddle for a while longer.

Rachel, you're not alone! I've had several times where I've barely made it to the bathroom on time, and a few where I didn't quite make it! :blush: In fact, when I fell down the stairs, I completely soaked myself. It was so embarrassing! I keep telling myself that I need to do more Kegels, but I never remember to actually do them. :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Phew. Glad to know I'm not alone! I figure it's all just a part of the recovery process, although I have to say I wasn't expecting it this time around since Jimmy's birth went so quickly. I guess it still took it's toll.

I made a doctor's appointment for tomorrow morning to check for a UTI just in case. If I do have one, I don't want it to get worse or "travel" anywhere.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great he slept in the zipadeezip for you. I try not to put Ben in the swaddle unless it's for bedtime. He usually but not always naps without them. Unless he's super fussy then I will use it. Now you're next step is transitioning him to a crib :) Ben instantly startles himself awake so I don't think he's ready to leave his swaddle anytime soon! :dohh:

Rachel, that's a good idea about making a doctors appointment sooner than later. I've never had an accident like that though so I can't relate nor have I had a UTI. 

I haven't gone running again since my bleeding scare. I'm too worried it will start again so I think I'll wait till I go back to work when Ben is 9 weeks. I would hope I will be good by then! 

Well, I'm pretty sure Sam just said boobie! I usually bring him in the room with me while I pump or feed Ben and as I was taking my boob out he said "boobie, uck" :rofl: I'm sure he won't think they are uck in 15 years! :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I hope he transitions well to laying down for sleep. 

Rachel- I would def get it checked out, esp since last time you had a uti. its crazy what pregnancy/childbirth does to our bodies! I still pee when I sneeze even when not pregnant. I did the kegels for a while but that didn't help. my drs tell me when im pushing a baby out I have great muscles down there so I think it must be that my uterus has fallen slightly or maybe something is wrong with my bladder.

lol heather maybe he said booby milk? my jaxon said he wanted booby milk once and I told him he could only have cow booby milk. and one day we were in a used store and he saw a naked Barbie and squealed, "mommy, she has booby milk." that was awesome seeing everyone turn around to look at us :lol: kids are great fun


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, that's awesome!!! I would have died laughing if I heard that. 

I'm pretty sure that Sam said boobie uck! Only because everything is uck lately! I think they say it at daycare and he learned it there.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ladies, I feel like I just can't catch a break lately. I woke up with a migraine this morning and Alia won't stop shrieking as loud as she can all day and I'm about to snap! I need DH to get home from work and help me out so I can go rest, but of course he's an hour late already and I don't even know if he's left yet. :(

Anyway, Rachel, I think if I found out I had a UTI, I would freak out, since the only two times I've ever had a UTI was a few days after conceiving both of my kids. :shock: :haha:

As for Liam, I put him back in his swaddle and have decided to try him sleeping laying down before tackling the swaddle. Plus, like Ben, I don't think he's gotten rid of that startle reflex quite yet.

Melissa, that's hilarious! I remember one time, my little brother, who was probably 3 or 4, walked in on my step-mom getting dressed, and then later, when we were sitting in church, he turned to her and yelled, "I saw your boobies!" :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my that would be embarrassing. its much easier to not care when they pop something like that off around people you don't know. I hope your DH gets home soon and you get some rest!!! :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I hope you're having a better day today! And I remember that about a UTI being a sign of pregnancy for you. I'm am most assuredly not pregnant. lol

And I also don't have a UTI. I guess my body just needs more time to recover. I'm sure it's not helping that I'm just jumping right back into soccer rather than trying to ease myself into it. Thankfully, my leg feels almost 100% better, so I'm hoping the game on Sunday won't be too bad. I'm more worried about peeing myself during the game than I am about my leg! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies, I've been feeling pretty good this weekend, no headaches, no more cold, so that's been really nice. :flower:

Rachel, I hope your soccer game goes well today. :thumbup:

Alia has really improved in her language skills lately, and now uses 2 word sentences all the time. When I put her down in her crib, she says, "Bye bye, Mommy," and it just melts my heart. :cloud9:

Here's a few pictures of my babies.


----------



## Harley Quinn

So glad you're feeling better, Jordyn. And that's awesome that Alia is putting together sentences. And such a cute one too! That would melt my heart for sure. And super cute pictures. I love the one of Alia sharing her cup with Liam. Adorable!

And thanks, but our game was terrible today. We played a team that was way too good to even be in our division and we only had 11 players (i.e. so subs). It was rough, but oh well, what can you do.

I'm so excited! Jimmy's newborn photos are done and we'll be getting the disc tomorrow. The photographer just had a little boy of her own, hence the delay. Here's a link to the facebook album of her favourites if you want to take a look. I love them all!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm glad you're feeling better this weekend! The pictures of Alia and Liam are adorable. And I agree, it's it just the cutest when they can communicate back now that they get older. I love hearing their little voices :cloud9:

Rachel, I'm glad you don't have a UTI and that you're leg is feeling better. 

AFM, I've had a very busy weekend. DH surprised me with a night out without the boys with my best friend. It was super nice to get out for a little bit. We wen to a comedy show. It was actually for my work to support the shelter animals. I saw a lot of people I knew and it was nice to just be out for a few hours off mommy duty!

Last night we went to a friends wedding. It was nice but since the reception was outside it got pretty cold in the evening. The in laws took Sam home early so we just had to worry about Ben. He was such a good boy and the center of attention with everyone wanting to hold him!


----------



## blessedmomma

loooove the pics jordyn!!!! such adorable babies you have :cloud9:

edit: sounds like a great weekend heather!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, those newborn pics are ADORABLE! I especially like the ones with your whole family in them. :flower:

Heather, I'm glad you got a night out, and that things went well with the wedding. Sounds like the nursing in public practice paid off! :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

hello ladies i have been following but dont really have alot of time to catch up on everyone but here i go

Heather: Im glad you had a great weekend and got some time away from the boys for alittle while. To me that always makes you feel human again or at least like an adult lol. 

Rachel: I too have been having some prob with peeing myself alittle as well. Luckily it hasnt gotton on anything exept my underwear. Im sorry to hear about your soccer game. Yikes no subs that had to be soo hard playing for 90 min with just that 15 min inbetween. (is that how you play like normal soccer or is it shorter lol) 

Jordyn: I love the pics of Liam and Alia. SOo cute. Aww i cant wait to hear a sentence like that. Jonathan is deff saying more words but not putting any together yet. Im happy you are feeling better! 

Melissa: I believe i read you are team pink!!! CONGRATS its about time to get some more girls on this page lol. Glad you are doing well!

Logan and skadi hope you both are doing well xx

AFM i am still out of my home. They discoverd mold and stuff in the house soo who knows how long we will be out. We are in a hotel right now. Thankfully we just got into a 2 bed cabin at my FIL hotel. Its perfect because i can still cook and stuff. I got aproved by FEMA and they will pay for our hotel for up to a month right now. They will come out and inspect our house to see if any of our personal stuff is damaged (from mold) and stuff. Our main water pipe also busted so that cant get fixed until they take care of the mold. This is such a disaster. I am getting very depressed i think. First i give birth. 3 weeks later im in the hospital. My house and stuff flooded the day i got out and now im here at a hotel. Trying to take care of my kids. Trying to figure out daycare as jonathans daycare had flooding issues too. And my work i hounding me about when im coming back. All three roads are still closed in and out of Estes Park and wont be fixed until next year sometime whitch means we ahve to drive 2 1/2 hours to denver to even get to a walmart going the back ways. I am just very depressed now. 

How long did it take for you ladies to stop bleeding after birth. I am still bleeding but not alot but still there. With my other two i was having my first period by 3 weeks pp. Im getting alittle conserned. My kids are doing great all exept we are cooped inside. The hotel we are at has a river going through it so there is tons of debree and stuff outside plus its still raining. Eva is great. I have to take some updated pics to show you ladies how alert and stuff she is. I dont wanna jinx myself but she has been sleeping from 9 or 10pm to 6 or 7 am. Most nights lol. But with us being in a new place jonathan has been waking up like confused on where he is and so i have been up more with him then eva. Ive been puttnig him in bed with us so i can get alittle sleep. Just a little update ladies. HOpe everyone else is doing well!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow that's a lot going on hun! I hope you aren't out of your house much longer and there isn't mold, or its easy to take care of it they do find some. :hugs2:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I love Jimmy's newborn photos! I like how you included the whole family too. 

Stacey, I'm sorry you're having to deal with all of that. :nope: hopefully they can get the mold situation fixed ASAP and you can move back into your home. I'm glad Eva is bring a good baby for you. It must be really hard for Jonathan to adjust to a new environment. 

When do you plan to return to work? That's horrible that your work is hounding you at such a stressful time. 

As far as bleeding goes, I stopped right before Ben was 2 weeks old but I think it might be a little different since I had a c section. :shrug: but when I did too much physically it would start again so just try to take it easy and it should stop soon. I think it's normal to bleed up to 6 weeks though. I bled for 6 weeks with Sam. 

Just try to stay positive and rest when you can. I'm sure it's been hard the past month. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear that things are still so rough! I wish you lived closer to my friend in Miliken, because I'd tell her to go bring you some cookies from me. :hugs: As for bleeding, I think it was about 2 and 1/2 weeks both times, but Heather's right, it can last up to 6 weeks and still be totally normal. I hope that Eva keeps sleeping so well for you and that Jonathon get's better soon.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, it's good to hear from you! That's great that your hotel is being covered for the next while. I hope they can get in there soon and inspect everything and take care of the mold so you can get back to your home and hopefully have everything "back to normal." I can imagine it would be really hard to have a newborn (and all the weird PP hormones that go with that), the get hospitalized, then get stuck in a hotel for an indefinite amount of time. No wonder your feeling depressed. Sounds like a perfectly normal reaction to me. I hope you'll start to feel better soon though. If you feel like you might actually have PPD, be sure to let someone know so you can get some help, okay? :flower:

And yes, we play 90 minute games. My legs are killing me today!

Speaking of physical activity, I've been looking up info on separated abdominal muscles (I forget the scientific name) because I've had it since part way through Ozzy's pregnancy. My OB told me it would never 100% heal and that the muscles would always be slightly separated. From what I've read, though, you can do exercises to correct it some, so that's good. The interesting thing I read on one website (not sure how trustworthy it is, but it was on a physiotherapist's site) is that having separated abs can contribute to other issues like back pain and.... incontinence! So now I really want to strengthen those ab muscles!

Did any of you ladies get separated abs? I could tell I did by the ridge on my upper abs when I sat up.

ETA: I bled for about 3-4 weeks after Jimmy, which felt long because it was between 1-2 weeks after Ozzy. I've actually still got some slight lochia/discharge two months out.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all good here just busy... 

Have my gtt on Thursday morning.. and 29 weeks on Friday.. 

I bled for close to 6 weeks with both mine.. so its completely dependent on the person and such.. 

Here is my latest bump pic :) 28 weeks so last friday
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks along.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Skadi

Great bump Rojo!


----------



## Duejan2012

thanks everyone.

Heather: im supposed to go back to work the begining of oct so like next week or the week after. They are hounding me because half of our staff lives in loveland and ft collins and with all of the roads being closed out that way they are kinda desprite. Thats the thing you know about working where i do is all those elderly people need care despite the flooding and problems. But now i dont know when i can go back. Like i mentioned daycare is an issue as well as soo many people have damage. 

Jordyn: Aww those cookies would be great. Its the thought that counts right :)

Rachel: Dont worry if i do start feeling ppd i will deff let someone know. Its not that far its just been a very teary few weeks. I feel very alone. My dh is working like overtime now trying to clean up his work and get it back into a working business. So again im in this hotel by myself with the kids like all day until he gets home. Plus we have neighbors so trying to keep Jonathan quiet is an issue sometimes too. 

As for the seperated abd muscles i believe my ob told me i got that. He said that contributed to my sciatic problems. I hadnt known about the incontinence. That is very interesting. 

And wow good for you for being able to play like that. I know i couldnt id pass out prob 20 min into the first half lol. I am a big soccer fan though and so is my dh!

Beautiful bump Logan!

Well some more bad news. Yesterday we had the mold people come and look at the house and the crawl space where the mold was originally found. They also said that they wanted to look in the house to make sure it wasnt moving from the crawlspace to the acual house. Their thermal cameras showed tons of water going up the walls on all of the exterior parts of the house and around all the trim of the carpets. Thats jusst the begining of it they said. It will continue spreading. They are going to have to take out all the carpet and those walls and replace all of that. Costing my landlord between 8-12 k. My landlord doesnt have flood insurance. She is prob going to have to apply for some FEMA help as well. The other thing is who knows when these people can start working as soo many others are having mold problem and i have this huge feeling that my landlord might raise our rent due to this. We are almost thinking to take this oppertunity to leave colorado and head down to texas where my parents are. We just dont know. We are to go today and find a storage place to get all of our stuff out of the house before the mold spreads to the inside of the house.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Looking great, Logan! 28 weeks already! Where has the time gone?! And I don't think I've guessed baby's gender yet, so I'm going to go ahead and guess GIRL. :)

Stacey, that really sucks about the house having water in the walls and carpet. :( What a tricky situation to be in. Especially hard since you don't know when it'll all be fixed, whether your landlord will have help from FEMA (or how much), and whether she'll raise the rent on you... I can see why you're considering just moving! I'm sure you guys will make the right decision.


----------



## Duejan2012

rachel: i like your avitar pic :)


----------



## blessedmomma

fab bump rojo! 

Stacey- such a mess you are dealing with! praying you will get an answer as to what direction to go :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

Logan, great bump pic! :flower: good luck with your GTT Thursday. 

Rachel, I love your new avitar photo! As for the separated abs, I don't think I have that but I'm not exactly sure how to tell. :shrug:

Stacey, I'm sorry about the bad news with the house! I don't blame you that you're considering just moving. Might be the perfect chance to do it. I'm sure you're make the right decision for your family. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rojo, great bump! And as for gender, it will definitely be a girl. You see, Youngwife, Cheztunes, Pezkin, ezbaby, Vanessa, me, Rachel, and Heather all had boys. The next to get pregnant was Stacey, and she started the girl trend, since she, Skadi, and Melissa are all having girls. So yep, you're definitely having a girl. :haha:

Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear that things are still so bad. :hugs: I hope that you and your family can come to a decision about your living situation that will work best for you. I would say, hey, move to Utah and you can live in the fourplex we own, but I doubt that I trump your family in Texas. :winkwink:

Rachel, I'm not sure if I have separated abdominal muscles (diastasis recti is the medical term you were trying to think of). I feel like I do, because whenever I eat a big meal, instead of looking a little bloated, I look 6 months pregnant, as if my abs aren't holding anything in. Oh, and I like your avatar, too. :flower: I probably need to update mine...


----------



## ozzi

Wow... it's so busy on here I can't keep up with everyone :)

Beautiful bump Logan!

Rachel: Gorgeous piccies of little Jimmy and the rest of your lovely family :thumbup:

Melissa: Congrats on your team pink little bundle :flower:

Jordyn: Your pics of Liam and Alia are adorable.. looking forward to being able to take some piccies soon of Willow and her little brother or sister :)

Stacey: Sounds like you guys are having a terrible time at the moment. Hopefully it all sorts itself out soon and you work out what's best to do for your little family re; moving etc :hugs:

So Spiffy...does that mean that I am expecting a girl too?? We're still on the team yellow fence so it'll be interesting to see if your theory works :winkwink::baby:

I'm still very much pregnant... no full moon bubby for me! Oh well at least it should arrive before the next full moon or they'll be trouble ;) 

I've tried pineapple, curries, jumping up and down on my exercise ball (whilst sitting of course :winkwink:) expressing, getting jiggy jiggy :blush: and can't think of anything else to try.. Any hints or tips to get bubs moving would be appreciated. 

My calculations from LMP say I'm now 40+5 and over it! But the scan dates say 39+5.... either way I'm over it :wacko: and it's starting to get hot here... 37 degrees due for today.. 

I'll stop my moaning now. Thanks for listening to my rant ladies:hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, Ozzi, it's a girl for you, too! :haha::winkwink: As for tips to get bubs moving, I can only say what worked for me. Both days I went into labor, I had a pelvic exam, walked a lot, and had sex. This time around, I had a chiropractic adjustment, too, and went into labor three hours later. I hope your LO doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## ozzi

LOL thanks spiffy. DH and I think it's a boy, but you never know you might be right :winkwink: we don't have pelvic exams here until you're in labor and evn then they don't do them very often. It's 37 degrees outside so a walk is out of the question... I guess it'll have to be walking around the house and jumping hubby this evening ;)
Will keep you all posted on how it goes :)


----------



## blessedmomma

ozzi I hope its not much longer now!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks everyone

I'm hopeful for pink but time will tell


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is feeling well today. (Except you, Ozzi, if you're feeling well, it means you're not in labor yet! :winkwink:)

I've started trying to exercise Liam's neck, since I don't think I was very diligent about that with Alia, and it took her a long time before she could really support it on her own. So here's Liam in the Bumbo and doing tummy time. Also, here's a picture of Alia with a little pumpkin. She loves pumpkins right now!

Oh, and last night I was laughing because I was putting Alia to bed and before she went in her crib she said, "Bye-bye monitor. Bye-bye light." And then she looked at the closet for a second, and then said, "Bye-bye shirt." ...I can see this turning into a very long bedtime routine. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Pumpkin.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 2









20.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









19.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ozzi

LOL... thats so adorable, but will make for a very long bedtime routine! Cute photos of your little ones too :cloud9:

I had lots of contractions last night and thought that this is it :thumbup: Decided to go to bed and see if I could get some sleep and the contractions more or less stopped about 20 minutes after lying down :growlmad: Only to come back each time I got up to the toilet in the night :shrug:

So still very pregnant today... just been on a mad cleaning frenzy... so hopefully it might be today/tonight... who knows :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness jordyn they are soooo precious!! <3

ozzi- def sounds like some nesting going on


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, shucks, Ozzi. That's too bad. Sounds like you body is playing tricks on you. Boo!

Jordyn, that pic of Alia with the pumpkin made me smile so big! Love it! And hooray for tummy time! Jimmy likes it way more than Ozzy did, but it's harder to find time to do it with a super active toddler running around. Looks like it's working for you and Liam is getting very strong. :)

We just added something to our bedtime routine too. Before we brush his teeth, we feed Ozzy's new beta fish! At first, whenever we asked him what the fish's name should be, he said various things, all starting with "m" - including meat and mingy. But now he's settled on what sounds like Malcolm, so we call him Malcolm the Meatfish. Ha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ozzi, sorry to hear that your LO is being so dramatic about their arrival! Hopefully baby makes his/her arrival soon!

Rachel, that's hilarious! Malcolm the Meatfish! :haha:


----------



## ozzi

Thanks guys :)
No bubs yet, but had a stretch and sweep this morning when I saw my obstetrician so fingers crossed! If not induction booked in for a week today. So either way this little one should be here soon :D


----------



## blessedmomma

hope the sweep worked hun! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Ozzi! I hope you're delivering that baby right now! :flower:

Melissa, how did your gender reveal go???

So this weekend Liam giggled for the first time! And do you remember how I got his first smile on camera? Well, I happened to get his first giggle on video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu..._X_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player&app=desktop


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ozzi, that's great to have an absolute end date in sight. But let's hope baby decides to arrive on his/her own before then. I hope the sweep worked for you and baby comes soon. If not, I guess you'll just have a super clean house with all the nesting you'll be doing. :)

Aaah! Jordyn, that video is so adorable! I absolutely love baby giggles!


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- the video wouldn't come up for me. I will have to try later. my internet is acting wacky lately. gender reveal was an absolute blast! all 13 kids that were here tore into the box and it seemed to surprise everyone that the balloons were pink.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi Ladies...new to this thread/group but not New to BnB. So after 15 months of TTC after my TR to get my baby girl we immediately started TTC/NTNP method at 8 weeks when we could finally DTD. Here she is 6 months old on the 7th and still no :BFP:. Hoping I could join in on your group! :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, sorry the link didn't work. But I'm glad your gender reveal went well! Did you get a picture of their reaction?

Mommabrown, welcome. :wave: I hope you get your bfp soon! How many kids do you want to have, if possible?

Well, I gave up on my BnB parenting journal (since I was always just posting the same stuff that I posted here, and it felt repetitive), and have decided to start a mommy blog instead. My link is in my signature if any of you are interested. :flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Well Emmaleigh(6 months old) my youngest was a Tubal Reversal Baby and I have Three more older than her. DD (11) DS(8)DS(7) I was pretty content with our 4. But now we are thinking 5 or 6.:help:

Ahhh I have tons of friends who are blogging I just never have started it up with Emme and the oldest three always keeping me busy!


----------



## ozzi

Welcome Mommabrown :flower:

Thanks ladies... I started tightening at 3.30pm yesterday, they were getting too strong to manage at about 6.30pm, so we dropped off Willow with friends for the night and headed to the hospital :thumbup:
I had an internal and was told I was still 2cm ( I was 2cm at the S&S in the morning). They decided to keep me in as I was still having strong contractions. 
DH went home for the night and I was given a sleeping tablet and paracetamol and told to rest. I woke up a few times and the tightenings were still there. When I woke at 4am they had stopped :(

I am back at home again now, with no bubs. Still having tightenings but not as bad as last night. Willow is at day care for the day so it's just me and bubs as DH is at work. So bubs is going to get a serious talking to today... hopefully that will do the trick :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. hope your all well.. 

So I failed my 1 hour GTT,did the 3 hour test today and passed.. :) next apt is in 2 weeks..


----------



## Duejan2012

aww jordyn your los are soo cute i love the pics. I love that video too!!

Melissa: im happy the gender reveal went well!

ozzi i hope you will be holding you lo soon!!!

welcome mommabrown :flower:

logan: im glad that you passed the 3 hr test what a relief!

afm. Well Eva is really starting to smile alot now but i dont have my camera or anything here to take pictures :( . Even thoough she is only 6 weeks we took her for her 2 month check up today. She was 9lb. and just under 20 inches long. She also got her shots and soo far is doing well with them. I cant believe how much she looks like natalia. Jonathan fell today at the park and there is a huge ball on his forhead. I will take a pic of it tomorrw. I took him to the doc after it happend bt they said he is just fine lol. Just going to have this for a while. 

I go back to work oct 9th. I dont know if i told you all yet. Im happy and sad and the same time. We are still out of our house. We cannot find anyone willing to go in the crawlspace of the house and fix things under the house before fixing the stuff ontop. the crawl space is just too small and my landlord is kinda cheap (dont get me wrong she is a great landlord) so there is really no saying about when we will be back in the house. We have been searching for another place to live but so is everyone else in this town. There is absolutly nothing open for rent right now. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome mommabrown! hope its not too long til your :bfp:

jordyn- got the video to come up, oh my he is sooo precious!!! <3 <3 <3 I didn't get a pic or anything of reactions. my 2nd to youngest is very shy and sticks to DH or I while company is over (even when its family) he usually starts to get over it and play when people start to leave, the little booger. so I had him attached to me most of the time. I had something funny to tell you... we were at the mcdee's play place and someone came up to us and asked if we were Mormons. we said no, and he said, "oh, I just asked cuz I am and we were told to have lots of kids." I just thought that was cute. I will check out your blog!!

ozzi- hope the talk goes well :lol: I had false labor a lot with my 2nd. I think I went to the hospital about 3-4 times before she came! little turkey is still stubborn :)

logan- im glad you passed the 3 hr! 

Stacey- ugh! I hope you guys find somewhere to live. how stressful. I will pray it all works out. mason banged his head recently and had a knot :wacko: I was looking for any sign of concussion for days. it finally went away and he bonked again. boys!! 

afm- mason is starting to wean. he didn't nurse for 48 hrs and had a couple minutes of comfort suckling tonight when he woke up as I went to lay him down. It makes me sad he has to stop, but its for the best. he has only fussed a very little bit and I would nurse him if he got really upset. its painful for me, probably due to being pregnant, and I have a history of preterm labor so I have to stop so it doesn't happen with this one. plus, I don't want to nurse 2. its lovely some moms do, but I know I would be overwhelmed. even though everything says its for the best I cant help but feel bad. :( I guess 19 mos was more than I thought I would go anyways


----------



## blessedmomma

love your blog jordyn! its late so I will have to read more later. I added it to my favorites. when I went into preterm labor with my 1st at 29 wks they gave me the same med to stop contractions too! although my uterus wasn't angry lol.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome, mamabrown! Hope you get your BFP soon! I gather from your signature your name is Shell?

Logan, that's wonderful that you passed the 3 hour test! Now it's just a waiting game, I suppose.

Jordyn, I love your blog name! I'll have to check in on it now and then; you're a good writer. :) I've got a blog where I write about whatever comes to mind, mostly crafts and stuff, but I'm terrible at keeping it up to date. My last post is from almost a year ago! Yikes.

Melissa, I know it must feel weird to have Mason be weaning. Such a strange mix of emotions - relief that you don't have to be in pain anymore but also guilt over wanting to give it up. There's no way to fully prepare yourself for this kind of transition. But you know, I think that if he is going ahead with weaning, then he's ultimately okay with it, so it's probably not a big deal for him. He probably thinks it was his idea. Ha! 

Stacey, that sucks that there's no rentals available right now. Hopefully "the market" will improve soon. Eva's growing so well! Jimmy's getting his shots tomorrow too. I remember Ozzy cried for those ones, but handled it pretty well the week after. I hope Jimmy's the same way!

Here's a picture of Ozzy at his first baseball game. The Mariners lost, but he had a blast! And one of Jimmy in a little hat I crocheted for him (matching booties not pictured). :)
 



Attached Files:







Ozzy's first M's game.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2









M's toque.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm sorry your living situation is still such a mess. :( I hope you can find a new place to live soon. :hugs:

Ozzi, I hope your LO stops being so stubborn and shows up already!

Melissa, that's so funny! Do you get asked if you're Mormon very often? 

Thanks, Rachel and Melissa. I'm glad you like my blog. Its funny, I showed it to DH last night and he immediately set about making a new design for me and worked on it for most of the evening. :dohh:

Rachel, I was reading your blog back before you stopped writing on it, ang you're a good writer, too! :flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ladies! Yeah Harley my name is Shell...thoughtless me I should have announced that when I was giving a little insight! Lol

Ozzi I when I went into Labor I went to the shower/bath tub...it made my labor kick in super fast. I started having contractions at 1 o'clock am and by 11:45 am she was born. Maybe a trick to get bubs out! 

Logan Yay for passing the 3 hour!!!!!!!!

Blessedmomma 19 months is great!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: your boys are soo cute!! Ozzy looks soo happy at that baseball game!! and great job on that hat! Eva did great with her shots. she did sleep alot but is more alert today. she cryed but not as bad as my other two. i remember with the other two their 2 month shots were the first time they cryed with tears making me cry lol. My dh came for the firt time when any of our kids got there shots. he took it harder then Eva lol

Jordyn: i will have to check out your blog! thats funny about your dh re disigning it lol

melissa: i missed that your lo was weaning. Like i agree with rachel that he prob thinks it was his idea lol

ozzi: i too agree with shell. Water deff helped my labor go faster so i bet it will help get thing going stronger for you!

Shell: that is great you got preg after you had your tubes back together! 

how is everyones los talking right now. jonathan still isnt talking to much but deff understand almost everything i tell him or ask him to do. when he wants something though he just points and starts whining. Did i tell yall that he is climbing out of his crib so nap time and bed time have been awful.


----------



## blessedmomma

rach- you're exactly right, I huge mix of emotions. 

jordyn- that's the first time we have been asked if we were Mormon. I know of some other big families that have been asked though lol. we have been asked if we are catholic before, so maybe catholics have big families too? I will definitely welcome someone asking us if we have a lot of kids due to any religion as oppose to rude comments about our big family.

I had never heard that about water speeding up labor. I went into labor with mason in the shower and he was born about 45 minutes later lol!


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa: There is another positive story about water and labor lol. And about being asked if you are catholic its because being catholic you are not supposed to use any type of birth control either. You are to let god deside when your kids will come. My dh and all of his family is catholic but use birth control. ( mostly because we werent successfully able to breastfeed) So we ovulate sooner then those who did. Breastfeeding as you know im sure is the natures way to space out children. 

I love the fact that you ladies let god deside on your babies and such. My dh wouldnt have that. But i would be completely opened mind about it :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, Alia is talking pretty good, but the pediatrician says she's really advanced with her language skills, so I wouldn't compare against her. She uses two-word sentences all the time now, like, "All clean!" "Bye-bye, highchair." "Grandpa's hands." And then sometimes she communicates through a bunch of small words and phrases, like the other day we were at someone's house and she realized that she didn't have her blanket, so she said, "Blanket?" and I said, "Your blanket's not here," so she said, "Home. Go. Please? Blanket." :flower:

Melissa, I've heard that Catholics tend to have bigger families, too. Around here, no one comments much on big families, because they're kind of the norm. In fact, there's a lady up the street who has 9 kids all living at home. It was funny, I saw a group of her boys that all looked about the same age and assumed it was a group of friends, and then I noticed that they were all wearing matching ties. I pointed it out to my DH, and he said, "Yeah, that's because they're all brothers." :haha:

We were all gung-ho about NTNP after Liam was born, but then we chickened out a little. We still plan on having a lot of kids, but we decided to wait just a little bit before trying. Part of the reason is because Liam came a little early, and my doctor said it was probably because I had a small age gap and my uterus was worn out. It doesn't worry me so much, but I think it made DH a little nervous about having the next really close. We've decided to start TTC when Liam is a year old, but we'll see...once baby fever sets in again, all bets are off. :winkwink:

Rachel, I forgot to tell you how cute your pictures are! That hat is adorable! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

jordyn: i was just reading your blog. It is very good. I like how you named the irritable uterus lol. I will deff join that club. It is very anoying haha. Alia sounds like a very inteligant girl. I love how she said bye bye pee pee haha too cute. I love the way that you said you need to not just "keep her alive" I couldnt agree more. I have been keeping the kids inside to much latly i think. Its suppose to snow tomorrow so we have been outsid ealot thses past two days. You are a great writer. Maybe i will try to do a blog. It seems like a great way to get things off your chest. ( i wrote alot before my kids were born when i was stressed or something.) Who can read your blogs. ANyone or how do you set it up. I am soo new to this stuff lol blogging twitter. Even facebook. I dont have a facebook lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- we used bc methods in the past and after #4 I was planning to have my tubes tied. I had to have a surgery on my cervix so thought it was best. I had only been a Christian for about a year or two but one thing I knew was that we are supposed to pray about everything. so one night in the shower I asked God to show me if I should have them tied or if I should just rely on some other sort of birth control. I was sure He would say one or the other since "we were done having kids." I didn't even ask if we should not use anything, or have more. it never crossed my mind that He would want us to have more. I was amazed when I felt Him tell me we should trust Him with our fertility and submit our bodies totally to HIM!!! I thought I heard wrong, so I told God if that's what He wanted me to do, He needed to tell my husband also. at that time there was no way DH would have agreed to more. I told DH I was praying about what to do bc wise and we prayed together, and he prayed on his own too. he came to me one day saying the same thing God said to me!!! talk about speechless, and im never speechless lol. so, I know it was God leading me in this direction, that was my confirmation, and I don't believe God will lead a married couple in two different directions if they are both praying and asking His guidance. and since mason is the only one I have bf, yes I had a baby 15 mos after #4, then again 12 mos after #5. but I do believe all life is created by God for His will and I learned a lot of patience and peace through having them so close together. He always has a purpose behind what he creates! and now... im so thankful I didn't have my tubes tied. it brings Him so much glory to trust Him over our own plans. I used to think having babies was something that I needed to control, but now I know the truth. that its good to give Him control and trust His timing. when life is created its much much more than a biological thing that occurs. its much more to me than a sperm meeting an egg and a pregnancy occurring. its about more than my body, my desires, and my sufferings. its all about God.


----------



## Mommabrown

Melissa I blew soda out of my nose when I read that...My DH is 1 of 8 kids with his mom and 1 of 2 boys with his Dad. She was 1 of 17 and just wanted a big family no religion involved. We are going for 6 kids but I am leaving it all up to my body. Whatever happens happens. :D 

Spiffynoodle OH your little girl sounds so stinkin cute!!!!!!!!! And my DH had baby fever before Emme was even born! Lol But if your Biological clock is ticking then why not I guess we aren't getting any younger. 

Afm, well AF is due Friday and I totally had a crying meltdown telling DH how much he had hurt my feelings and how lonely I am at home during the day. Granted I do have Emmaleigh keeping me on my toes but honestly a converstation with a 6 month old doesn't exactly go over very well. I don't feel pregnant or even think I am in the running this month but my emotions are all over the place lately.


----------



## HAKing

Logan, I'm glad you passed the 3hr GTT. 

Melissa, 19 months BF is great! :thumbup: I don't think I could ever go that long so I applaud you! And I agree that he probably thinks it was his idea so he's okay with it. :winkwink: Jordyn is right too, Catholics don't believe in birth control which is why they usually have a lot of children. It's kinda no the norm anymore though since family sizes are getting smaller and smaller. 

Rachel, I love the pictures of Ozzy and Jimmy. And good job on the little hat. I have no idea how to sew or do any of that crafty stuff! :blush: 

Ozzi, I hope you have that baby soon! I can't wait to find out if you're having a boy or girl. :)

Shell, welcome! :flower: good luck with TTC #2. I know it will probably sound like a broken record saying this but sometimes just relaxing and not thinking about TTC so much helps. I TTC for 6 months after Sam was born and the month I decided to just say forget it and take a break for the holidays I got pregnant. Same with my SIL, tried for 3 years and finally got pregnant once she forgot about TTC. Either way, I hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:

Jordyn, love the video and pictures of your babies! Alia sounds like she I a great talker. Also, I love your blog. I'll definitely be reading. :) 

Stacey, that's great that Eva is smiling lots! Ben has been smiling a lot more lately, real smiles. Not the gas smiles! :haha: it sounds like you're feeling a little better emotionally. I see you're going back to work on the 9th. I go back the 8th. I'm looking forward to it in some ways and others not so much. And, what a stinker Jonathan is climbing out of his crib! 

AFM, things have been super busy and hectic here lately. I went for my 6 week check up this past week and all is well. I did ask when we could TTC #3 and she said she would like us to wait a year but I think we will try in June. I haven't got baby fever quite yet! :haha: 

Sam is talking like crazy and putting together lots of words and starting to ask questions. It's so fun to be able to communicate with him. People are always so surprised when they hear how much he talks compared to other children his age. He's like his mommy, never is quite! :blush:

Ben goes for his 2 month check up and shots on the 14th. I can't wait to see how big he is. He holds up his head really well already, which seems early to me! :shrug: I'll have to upload some new pictures soon. 

Hope I didn't miss anything!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww Melissa i cried and got tons of goosebumps when i read that! That is just wonderful! I couldnt agree with you more. God would never lead a married couple in different directions

Shell: Good luck! I hope this is the month. I completely agree with heather though. Just relaxing is going to help alot. Are you a early poas tester or do you wait until you are late for af?

Heather: I too am exited in way to go back to work but very sad as well. it will be nice to acually interact with adults again. But i will miss my kids soo much. We dont have any daycare right now as they all are shut down due to the flood. So we will have to see what issues that brings. 

Evas smiles are real smiles too haha its just soo nice to see them starting to interact with you. Wow that is great that Sam is talking alot too. Do you talk alot to sam? Like im trying to figure out what am i doing wrong as my kids seem to be really late talkers. I know they are learning two languages but i still feel like they should be talking more. Natalia is 4 1/2 and sometimes still cant speak in full sentences. Or some are mixed between the two languages that many people cant understand her when she talks so she gets soo shy. 

Glad everything went well at your 6 week pp apointment. I still havnt had mine yet. I need to call and make it before i go back to work.


----------



## blessedmomma

mommabrown- that's just our story and I would never just go around telling people what they should do with their families. I wanted 5 kids before I was ever a Christian. but I also came from a big family. there were 4 of us kids growing up. my mom came from a family with 8 kids and my dads side had 11. DH has 2 brothers and 1 sister but also always had a couple step brothers/sisters at both houses (his parents were divorced). I think I wouldn't know what to do with a quiet house lol. I do think for us this is about our relationship with God rather than religion.


----------



## blessedmomma

heather I think its so cute you are already asking when you can ttc#3! and even have a time set <3

Stacey- it sounds to me your kids are doing fine. I try to not compare my kids to others. they are all different in development and those guidelines aren't fit for all. I have noticed mine are either quicker at walking and moving around, or talking. but they all get it all down eventually. and im amazed your LO's are learning 2 languages at once this early! that says a lot to me. maybe they are more advanced verbally than you think


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, I love your story about god not leading a husband and wife in two different directions. I'm glad it all worked out for you! 

Shell, when will you test? Also, if you don't mind me asking why did you get your tubes tied initally? 

Stacey, that's amazing your kids are learning 2 languages! :thumbup: We do talk to Sam a lot and read every night but nothing crazy. It seemed like he wasnt taking a whole lot and then as soon as he hit 18 months he has really advanced his language skills. I don't think you are doing anything wrong, like Melissa said they may be more advanced than you think! 

I agree it will be nice to have adult conversations. That's the one thing I'm looking forward to about returning to work, as well as having a reason to get dressed! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa i too have noticed that about kids. Epsecially on here. Its like someone says im worried my lo is 15 months and still not walking but is talking aton. Or its the opposite jonathan started walking a week before he turned 9 month and natalia was 10 months. But there vocab and such is not as advanced. Maybe you are right and they are more advanced then i think for a bilingual child. who knows.

Heather: That is deff a reason for work. Since ive been out of work since july 4th i deff havnt gotton dressed or anything on the majority of those days. I just need to get my mind off all the issues going on and like i said the conforsation will be great. Even though talking to my 4 year old can be fun sometimes lol So im curiouse heather how much milk have you managed to save? I was soo empressed by how much you had saved a while ago :)


----------



## Mommabrown

I won't test until Saturday if AF doesn't show. My backstory is that I had my tubes tied with the Pomeroy Method April 2006. I had my Tubal Reversal in March of 2011. I had been married once before and had a very messy divorce while I was pregnant with my oldest son. He was 4 months old when it was finalized and I had met my husband now and ended up pregnant with My youngest son. Because I was very unsure of myself and where our relationship was going I went behind his back and had my tubes tied. I regret it and wish I would have never done it. But we have been married this Sept for 7 years and going strong. 

I completely understand about you both having a great relationship with God. We had always went to church but it never really got any further than that---or the praying when we were in a hard time. Then we started going to a different church with couple that is friends with us and automatically our eyes were opened to God in a different light. We now do daily devotions together and pray about all of our choices before making them. God entered our hearts and allowed us to be better people for ourselves, for my partner, and for our children. :D


----------



## blessedmomma

mommabrown- cmon Saturday!!!!! cant wait to find out :happydance: how awesome you were blessed with your dd after your reversal! :cloud9: God is so amazing to change our hearts, I know just what you mean. sometimes I wonder what I cared about before I knew Him. <3


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, right now I think I have about 290 bags of milk and about 1300oz. I never fill my bags with less than 4oz just to make the most of them. My goal is to breastfeed until March and then have enough frozen until Ben is nearly 12 months. See how it goes. If I can breastfeed longer I will but I wanna make it until March at least. 

Shell, I'm glad to hear your second marriage is still going strong and you were able to have children with your husband after having your tubes tied.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, it got really busy on here yesterday evening! I was a little busy working on my blog, but I think I'm finally getting to the point where I can slow down and just do one post a day.

Stacey, you can set up a blog really easily on Blogspot.com. That's where I made mine. And you can make it private, so that people can only read if they've been invited, or totally public, like mine. And how do you live without facebook??? :shock: :haha: I used to live in Arizona, so I use facebook to keep in contact with my family and friends there.

Melissa, that was a beautiful testimony of faith in God. My DH and I have both said that if we ever felt prompted to have another child right now, we'd do it. I know that God can see the whole pattern, unlike me, and He will never lead me or my family to do anything that won't bring us happiness.

Shell, I'm glad that you were able to have a child with your husband and I hope you can have a few more! I'll be looking forward to hearing how your testing goes this weekend!

Stacey, Alia is an advanced talker, but she couldn't even crawl properly until she was 13 months old, so I think kids definitely pick a development "track" and the other things kind of take a back seat.

Heather, that's amazing that you have so much milk saved! My eyes popped when I saw your ounces! :haha: I have 30-something ounces saved up. :blush:

Logan, I'm glad you passed your GTT! I hope you're feeling well. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Shell, no worries about not sharing your name; that's what signatures are for, right? :) And fingers crossed for Saturday! You know, it's good you told your DH how you're feeling. I've been thinking lately about how I tend to keep stuff inside for so long that it starts to feel like a much bigger deal than it really is, then when I finally tell him and we discuss it I see it was not as big as I made it out to be! So, I'm definitely a proponent of frequent communication! :)

Thanks for the compliment on my blog, Jordyn. :) I'll have at least one new post soon because I made an apron for my SIL recently, so I'll write about that and post pics. 

Stacey, it's nice to have a blog to be able to write about whatever I feel like. I started mine as just a crafting one, but then decided I would post WAY more often if I opened it up to be about whatever was on my mind at the time. And I also started mine on blogspot. It was really easy!

As for talking, Ozzy just started to put two words together about two weeks ago. His vocabulary is growing pretty quickly, but two months ago he still only said maybe 5 words. It just suddenly exploded one day, and now he says between 50-60 words. He was an early walker (about 10 1/2 months), so I've always thought maybe that's why his speech was "delayed." I don't know, I try not to put too much stock into the milestones set by the health care establishment. Or at least, I add about 6 months to their timelinds and don't worry if my kids aren't hitting them by the time they say they should.

Heather, Jimmy can hold his head up already too. He's already holding at 90 degrees when he's on his belly too. I think that's technically "above average," but as I've just said, I try to read too much into being ahead or behind the milestones they set as average. :)

Jimmy did pretty well with his immunizations. I knew he'd cry more than Ozzy did at his, and he sure did. Poor little fellow doesn't like being poked or hit. Other than when he's hungry, that's pretty much the only time he cries. Although I think the rotovirus vaccine is giving him a hard time. The nurse said he might have nausea or diarrhea from it, and I definitely think he's got some tummy issues from it. That's okay, though, it's still not that bad, and he doesn't seem to be bothered by the injection sites today, so that's good. :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Poor little Jimmy! I hated Emme getting her shots she was upset for a long while even after they were over. 

Well AF showed yesterday Morning a whole day early. Oh well on to the next cycle. I packed away all of Emmaleigh's newborn clothes and 0-3 month spring/summer outfits yesterday and put out all of her fall/winter clothes. It was kinda sad packing them away knowing she will never wear them again but they hopefully will have a future on a sibling.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww, that's too bad, Shell. That darned AF. On to the next cycle!

And Jimmy seems to be feeling much better now. Back to his usual smiley self!

Is Emmaleigh still in 3 months sized clothes then? I just noticed she's only one day away from 6 months!


----------



## Mommabrown

Yeah she is a wee babe. Only weighs 14 lbs and is 27 inches long. We kept out onesies that are 0-3 months but most of her pants are 6-9 for her length. But 3-6 is what a vast majority of them are. She is so different than my oldest 3 they were all chunky monkeys! 

Glad he is back to smiles! Happy Babies are the cutest things ever!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Shell, I'm so sorry AF showed up. :( My last AF was almost a year ago, but the heartbreak of getting it while TTC is still very clear in my memory. :hugs: I hope next month is your month. And my DD was 13 lbs and 25 in at 6 months, so I know what that's like!

Rachel, That's impressive that Jimmy is holding his head up so well! Liam can sit in the Bumbo with his head up really well, but doesn't do much lifting when he's on his tummy. He's more concerned with tucking his legs under and pushing his butt up in the air, instead. :haha:

Well, here's a pic of Liam in the Bumbo, as well as a smile, and his in his warm gear, because today we woke up to snow! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









22.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









23.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Shell, that's so funny that she's in smaller onesies but bigger pants. Jimmy is just the opposite. He's already in 3 month sizes shirts but fits much better in NB or 0-3 month pants. 

Jordyn, that smile is amazing! I love the little tongue sticking out! And SNOW?! We're definitely still in rainy mode up here. Basically, you can just think of us having the same weather as Seattle. lol We're only a two hour drive north, so we actually do get the same weather most of the time, just a half a day later. Is this early for snow in your area?


----------



## lilrojo

Yuck im not looking forward to snow.. we have the potential today for hail and strong storms with possible tornadoes.. we can get snow the end of the month.. so we will see.. 

Ahhh 30 weeks today.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Shell I'm sorry AF showed for you! I hope next month is your month. :hugs:

Jordyn, that's crazy you got snow! Isn't it a bit early for snow?! We are supposed to have 90 today, and honestly I'm so ready for fall! Mid next week we are supposed to get 70s, so here's to hoping they are right! 

Those pictures are so cute of Liam! I love his smile. I got a few pictures of Ben smiling this week, I'll have to share. :)

Rachel, I'm glad Jimmy is back to his happy self! Ben has shots on the 14th, I'm not looking forward to it. And Ben is the same way, bigger onsies and can still wear smaller pants. 

Logan, congrats on 30 weeks!!! 

Only 3 more days till I go back to work! Definitely have mixed feelings about it. But I know when I return it will be okay as I'll be so busy. My boss bought a second business location so I'll be promoted to run this one. :happydance:

I have a question for you girls, Ben seems to spit up after almost every feeding. Is this normal even though he's breastfeed?? I'm kinda worried.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Haking I didn't go back after Emme was born. It was just to hard and with Allen working for Pepsi financially we are ok. 

With is spitting up I wouldn't worry as it is a pretty normal thing unless he is doing it often instead of just after eating, or crying when laid down after a feeding, or if he cries really hard while trying to feed him. But if you feel worried just give your Pediatrician a call to help relieve your worries. 


Liam is absolutely darling!!! And SNOW?!!It is 86 degrees here today and going to drop off into the 60's which I am looking forward too. 


Allen and I have decided to take a break these next few months with the Holidays coming up so that we can just enjoy time with everyone and not be watching the clock and figure out schedules so we can baby dance. Maybe that is just what we need. Lol


----------



## HAKing

Shell, Ben only does it after feeding. It just seems like a lot more often than Sam ever spit up. It's probably nothing but I'm just not used to it since my first hardly spit up. Guess I got spoiled! :blush:

It's funny you say you're gonna take a break since it's the holidays. We did the same thing nearly a year ago and that's when I got pregnant! I hope it works for you too...so much less stressful too! :)

Here are a few new pictures :heart:

All smiles! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps51f76f1f.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps2af29c31.jpg
Normal morning routine lately! I'm gonna miss this. 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsb480cde6.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpse6e8859a.jpg


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh what a handsome fellow you have!!!!!!!!!! He has so much more hair than Emm too! I love babies that have tons of hair! 

:) Landon (mine and Allen's oldest boy) was quiet the laid back lazy fellow who never cried or gave us problems....is absolutely different than Emmaleigh. He definately had me spoiled with sleep and she is up every 2 hours still like clock work.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, those pics are adorable! Love the one of them both all snuggled up. That looks like fun. :) And how awesome that you are getting promoted to run the second location! That's great!

As for the spitting up, like Shell said as long as he's not extra fussy or spitting up huge amounts, then it sounds totally normal to me. Ozzy spit up after every feeding for the first 3-4 months. But he was also super fussy and would cry right after feedings and when he had to poop. We eventually figured out he had a dairy and soy intolerance. That helped with the fussiness, but he still spit up! I think that some babies just take longer to strengthen the muscle or whatever it is that keeps the food down.

Well, I've decided to participate in a pilot program for women who have had GD. It's 6 weekly classes about how to help prevent/delay type two diabetes. It's free and I can even bring Ozzy because there's free child care. I figure it'll be good to do since I now have a 70% higher risk of developing type 2. I know I need to eat better, so maybe going to a class will help it "sink in" and I can develop some better habits. 

I just have to go for a GTT before the first class so they know I don't have it already. I've got an appointment for Monday... Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn and heather you got some very precious guys there <3

heather- none of mine spit up a lot except mason. he also was the only one bf. his issue was that we was allergic to milk, eggs, and peanuts. as soon as I got that figured out and out of my diet he did fine. im sure its normal for some babies though. hopefully it will clear up with ben soon :hugs:

Rachel- that class sounds fab!

shell- so sorry about af. so heartbreaking when ttc. hopefully relaxing will help :hugs2:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I can't believe you're already 30 weeks! That's crazy!

Heather, your pics are adorable! :flower: And as for the spit up, Alia would do that, except she also would vomit up the whole feed sometimes, and together with her fussiness and difficulty eating, I'm starting to think she actually had silent reflux and we never caught it. Liam dribbles a little bit, but that's about it. It's like night and day between my two!

Rachel, good luck with your GTT! That class sounds great, although I hope you never actual develop diabetes.

As for me, I am exhausted. I watched my two kids, plus my niece and nephew today, who are 20 months old and 4 years old, and the 4 year old is crazy energetic all the time, so it was quite a handful. I am soooo ready to relax for a bit. :sleep:


----------



## Duejan2012

Shell: Im sorry about AF showing up. :growlmad:I know how awful that is when ttc as well. Like Heather said maybe once you take your mind off of it thats when it will happen. Good luck! Its alway sad to put away the babies clothes that dont fit anymore. But deff save them for your next bundle of joy!! 

Rachel: That is great jimmy is holding his head up. What a tough lil man! I think those classes sound like a good idea. I hope you dont acually develop diabetes. Good luck on you test xx:flower:

Jordyn: Those pictures are adorable of liam. I just love that smile!! What a cutie lol. Sounds like you had your hands full today. Believe i can tell you 4 year olds have tons of energy lol. Try to sleep well. You deserve it:flower:

Heather: Aww i love the pics. Ben is so cute with that smile!! And i love the ones where both him and Sam are all bundled up in bed haha awww. As for the spitting up. I know that all my kids spit up some. But they were mostly ff. So im not to sure about breastfed babies. Wish i could help more. WHo knows maybe there was just something out of the blue that he didnt agree with. But you know i read that bf babies can get air and stuff in there belly too. So i think its completley normal! Congrats on your promotion! That is great news!!

Blessed: how are namess coming along?

Logan congrats on 30 weeks. I cant believe how fast it has gone for you!!!

Well ladies not to much going on today. We had to move rooms today because the one we were in was booked. I was soo mad the owner came and knocked on the door right in the middle of breakfast at like 930 telling us we have to move everything before 1. :growlmad: The nerve. I mean people dont even have any heart for the 90 percent of our city that has been affected by the flood. My MIL's rent was raised because my SIL is staying there because their house flooded as well. :growlmad::growlmad: Plus my first post partum period stared today so i wasnt in a good mood

Well here are my kiddos. I finally went to the house today and managed to grab my camera and a few other things i needed!

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/038_zpsa70f2d34.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/038_zpsa70f2d34.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Eva just hangin out with mommy:baby:

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/007_zpsbe54f901.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/007_zpsbe54f901.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Nap time :sleep:

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/016_zps8d79c852.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/016_zps8d79c852.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Eva starting to smile :cloud9:

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/018_zpsd8737724.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/018_zpsd8737724.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Jonathan all smiles after he knocked his head:nope:

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/006_zpsb1028899.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/006_zpsb1028899.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Cant forget my first baby she is just soo big now:cry:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that class sounds pretty cool and hopefully it helps others in the process. I hope you don't develop type 2 diabetes though. 

Jordyn, you deserve a good restful night! That had to be exhausting chasing after 3 kids. 

Stacey, your babies are adorable! Natalia does look all grown up! That's great you were able to get some things from the house but how annoying you had to move rooms with all your stuff and 3 kids. Still no word on when you'll get to move back into your house? 

That sucks you got your first PP period. As much as I enjoy not having a period in the back of my mind I worry that I might have a hard time getting pregnant with #3 because of irregular periods. Though I keep feeling crampy like it might start but never does. :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

Yea i was soo mad about moving rooms. I forgot to mention we also woke up to SNOW!!! so not only moving with my 3 kids but also moving in the freaking cold and snow. There is no word on when we will be back in our house. My landlord has no insurance to cover any of this so there is just no real awnser on when we will be back in. Yesterday i called over 60 people and everyone had everything already rented. 

As for the period its a prob good chance you wont start until you stop breastfeeding or at least cut down a little. but im sure you know that lol. I hope you get number 3 sooner rather than later. xx I think jordyn mentioned that sshe gets cramps too thinking her period will sstart but it never does either.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, your kids are so cute! Eva is getting so big too! And I see what you mean now by Natalia's caps being super white. I don't think anyone actually has teeth that white! lol And how dumb that they made you move rooms on such short notice.

Shell, I agree that maybe it's good to take a break from actively TTC. I think sometimes some "time off" can be just the thing you need. No one needs the added task of TTC this time of year; the holidays can be busy and stressful enough!

Heather, that's so weird you're getting period like cramps but no AF. Weren't you feeling that too, Jordyn? Or was it just other AF symptoms?

ETA: lol! Stacey and I posted the same thing at the same time about the cramps!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my Stacey!!! your babies are gorgeous <3 sounds like such a mess there. i hope things calm down soon. one day at a time sweetheart :hugs2:


----------



## blessedmomma

heather i had phantom periods for months before actually having af. ugh, not nice :nope:


----------



## Skadi

Stacey, your babies are so cute!

I got AF 30 days after Keira was born... but I was pumping rather than BFing and apparently that makes a difference even if you are pumping regularly?! Hoping I can avoid AF for awhile this time around. I felt ripped off 

OOOOH! This baby seems to be staying sticky so far.... she is already further along than Keira was when she was born. So happy about that!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, Heather, I still keep feeling like my period is about to start every now and then. It's so annoying. :growlmad: It's like, show up, or leave me alone.

Stacey, I can't believe everything you and your family are having to go through. If it weren't so far away for you, I would say come live in our fourplex. We'd rent to you. :hugs:

Eva is adorable! I love all her hair. :) Poor Jonathon, though, that bump is so sad. And as for snow, I'm not sure if you saw my update the other day, but we got sprinkled with snow, too. :cold:

Skadi, that's great that you're already into new territory! Hopefully you have a nice big, term baby this time around. :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: Isnt it rediculous that Natalias caps are like that. I hate it and if she wasnt already super shy this has made her even more shy and not wanting to smile. I thought over time they would fade but they really havnt. Its been 3 months. I dont care though she beautiful despite those darn teeth. And at least she wont have them forever. I secretly hope her top 4 teeth fall out first and soon.

Thank you Melissa! Thats all we can do is take it day after day. 

Skadi: Welcome to a new chapter!!! That is great you are almost 30 weeks!!! Congratss

jordyn: Isnt it crazy about the snow. Its super early in my opinion to snow. I hope we are not in for a bad winter. The hospital up here is very scared for this winter. The roads are not fixed yet and the only way out of here take 4 hours speeding to the next hospital. My hospital as all of you know cant handle major trauma and anything and on average 2 people per day get sent to a different hospital. If the weather is bad there also goes our helecopters. They wont be able to fly. Then when this alternative rout gets icy its super dangerouse so there will be no speeding from our ambulances.


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi-yay for making it so far!!!!! I remember praying when you had keira from march mummies thread <3


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on being farther along Skadi.. hoping for a nice term baby for ya as well :)


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Ladies! I feel like its going to be uneventful from here out. :)


----------



## ozzi

Hi all, hope you are all well. 
Just wanted to update you ladies as I haven't been on fror a while....

I continued having tightenings on and off on Wednesday... cleaned the fridge and pantry.. and had a lay down. 

At 3.10pm the tightenings were still sporadic so I thought I'd do some expressing as that seemed to give Willow a shift along. I managed about a minute of expressing, felt a "click" down stairs and a really painful tightening. 

I waited until about 3.40pm before phone DH who was a work... When he asked if I needed hoim to come home I remember saying "I don't know what do you think??" LOL :wacko: 
I called the midwifes and had a contraction in the middle of the phone call... they didn't ask any questions just told me to come straight down! 

We arrived at the hopsital at about 4pm, after 4 huge contractions in the car and another 4 trying to walk the 200m into the labour ward from the car. The contractions were coming every 2 minutes and at this point I remember thinking... damn I remember this from last time... what the hell am I doing :dohh: LOL

I was examined when I got to the hospital and I was 6 cm already. I can remember nearly shouting "yes please" when I was asked if I wanted some gas and air :blush:

So after about another 30 minutes I was told we were to get cracking and I could push when I wanted to. 

It took about an hour to get the LO out as they had their arm up over their head... pesky child! 

At 17:46 Phoenix Thomas came into the world.. :happydance::happydance:
and at 9lb 1oz and 53.5cm he is a tiny giant already :cloud9: 

Willow is in love with her little brother and we are super happy to be badck at home :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay, yay, yay!!! Huge congrats, Ozzi! Another boy in this group... I guess I shouldn't be surprised! What a great name, Phoenix Thomas. I love it! And yes, he sounds like a tiny giant already! I'd love to see some pictures whenever you get around to posting some. :) Oh, what great news! So happy for you! Sounds like an overall positive birth experience. So glad.

Skadi, that's so wonderful that baby has stayed in longer than Keira did. Here's to an uneventful pregnancy! :flower: 

And Stacey, I agree - Natalia looks beautiful even with the teeth. :)

ETA: Ozzi, I just realized your labour was only 2 1/2 hours?!?! That's crazy quick! No wonder you wanted gas & air; that must have been intense.


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Ozzi! Sounds like a great birth!


----------



## HAKing

Congrats Ozzi!!! I can't wait to see pictures of you're new little man :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats ozzi.. I too cant wait to see some pics.. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Ozzi!!!! :happydance: So happy your little man is here safe and sound. And 9lbs! Wow! It sounds like that extra time in the womb made a difference! :winkwink:


----------



## ozzi

Thanks ladies :flower:
I've attached a few piccies. The one with Willow was the first time they met. It was too cute Willow was giving Phoenix lots of cuddles and she was smiling loads, with a single tear rolling down her face :cloud9::cloud9:
She's one proud big sister :D
 



Attached Files:







Phone dump including Phoenix 8.10.13 390.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8









Phone dump including Phoenix 8.10.13 398.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8









Phone dump including Phoenix 8.10.13 436.JPG
File size: 109.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Skadi

Awww So sweet!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww he is so cute.. I love the pic of her just meeting him.. I still look back at when my daughter met my son for the first time.. and soon they will both be meeting someone lol :)

How is everyone.. 31 weeks soon.. Friday.. getting closer to the end


----------



## blessedmomma

wow logan- almost 31 weeks!!! almost there <3

yay ozzi!!!! he is adorable :cloud9: congrats hun


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ozzi, he's adorable! :cloud9:

Ladies, I feel like a total mess right now. :cry: Liam has been on another nursing strike for the past 6 days now, and it's way worse than the first one was. I think if it's not over by the end of the week, I'm going to stop breastfeeding. This morning I got so angry that I was shaking. I've never been this frustrated in my entire life. Its so hard to have your baby scream and cry and reject you over and over again, when all you want to do is feed him, and you know he's hungry. I'm getting depressed and crying all the time, and I feel like I'm starting to lose some of the bond I have with Liam because I'm getting so frustrated with him all the time. :nope:


----------



## HAKing

Ozzi, he is so precious! :cloud9: I love the picture of Willow giving him a kiss. 

Logan, only 9 more weeks! :happydance: I can't wait to find out what you're having. 

Jordyn, I'm sorry Liam is having another nursing strike. Unfortunately I don't have any real advice about it since I've never experienced it before. :shrug: I do hope that he gets past it soon. Don't give up on nursing him yet if you don't have to. I know it can be frustrating having him scream at you when you're trying to feed him though.:hugs: Have you been able to latch him at all in the past 6 days? Or are you just pumping and giving him a bottle? 

Stacey, how was your first day back to work? 

Tuesday was my first day back. It was sorta nice to be back to work in a way. See all my customers and show off pictures of my beautiful baby! :blush: :winkwink: 

Days are kinda long but at least its only 3 days and knowing my MIL is watching Ben is a big relief and she said that he has been an angel! So far nursing has been going good still. I pump 3x while I'm at work and just leave that milk for the next day of his feeding and then nurse at night/when I get home. I was kinda worried at first that he would refuse the breast once I went back to work and got a bottle all day but so far he hasn't had a problem. :thumbup: I would love to be able nurse him until he is 6 months at least so we will see!


----------



## Skadi

Maybe contact La Leche League about it? They may have some good advice.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I'm so sorry. That sounds super frustrating, and I think it would make me really angry too. So how are you feeding him if he's not latching? I agree, maybe it could be good to contact a place like La Leche League. At the very least it would be good to talk/vent to someone who will understand. 

Ozzi, those pictures are lovely! How cute that Willow shed a tear. What a sweetie!

Well, I was supposed to do the GTT on Monday, but it turns out the doctor ordered the wrong test. She ordered the one hour, but I need to take the two hour fasting test, so I've got to reschedule it. 

I've been getting things together for Ozzy and Jimmy's Halloween costumes. They're going as Jimmy Olsen and Clark Kent. I'm so excited! What are you all doing for Halloween this year?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. After many tears and MANY prayers, I've finally hit a breakthrough! The strike is still going full force if I try to sit and feed him, but I discovered this evening that he will eat if I'm walking with him. Hallelujah! I now know that we can get through this, which is what I was so hoping for. Lots of relief here tonight. :flower:

Heather, I'm glad to hear that work is going well for you, so far. And that's great that you're still able to breast feed Ben! :thumbup:


----------



## Harley Quinn

That's wonderful! So glad you found something that works!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Rachel. I missed your last post, since we posted at about the same time. That's a great idea to have your boys go as Jimmy and Clark! You're definitely going to have to post pictures! :flower:

As for our kiddos, Liam will be Michael Jordan, since we have a onsie that looks like a Jordan basketball jersey, along with a matching sport jacket and pants and an Air Jordan hat. It was with the stuff that we had given to us, so I figure, hey why not. As for Alia, she will be a ladybug, since she's way into bugs right now, and ladybugs in particular. DH and I will be dressing up for a party, but we still don't know as what.

Oh, and to answer your question, Liam was latching the past week and eating, but it was after a long hard struggle each time. Sometimes I would fail completely to get him to latch, and so I would try again after a little while, and keep doing that until I got food in him. I could have pumped and bottle fed, but I was so afraid that if I did, he would see how much easier it was with the bottle and never go back to the breast.

Oh, and other developments! Over the last couple of days, I got Liam to start sleeping on his back, so he no longer naps and sleeps in the swing. And we've also been trying to get him to go to bed earlier, since he was going down for the night around 10:30pm, and so far we've succeeded in getting him to go to sleep around 8pm (he wakes up after an hour and wants to eat some more, but then he'll go straight back to sleep). So amidst all the failures this week, there were a few victories. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- that's so great!!! do you have a sling or wrap you can have him in while he eats to take the pressure off your arms? mason didn't have to be walked, but it was such an amazing help when I was shopping, etc to wear him <3 and yay about getting him used to sleep on his back. great job mama!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I have a woven wrap, but I have been pretty unsuccessful so far at making it work for me, and since Liam will only eat if I'm walking AND held_ just so_, I don't think I'll try the wrap again right now. However, if this time next week he's still needing to be walked to eat, I might start trying things. Because my arms aren't the problem, it's my back. It kills after carrying him in that position!


----------



## blessedmomma

I wasn't able to use my ring sling or my wrap with mason to nurse in. I just couldn't get him up to the boob comfortably for either of us. I bought this baby carrier that held him upright and he loved it. I think if you're gonna use something it may take finding what works for you and baby and it may take trying it out a few times. I know someone who swore by the ring sling and I loved it for my ff babies, but I just couldn't get it to work with mason.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Infantino-Sash-Mei-Tai-Baby-Carrier/19852753


----------



## blessedmomma

just found this one too....I WANT!!!!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Infantino-Union-Ergonomic-Baby-Carrier/16490527


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm glad you were able to find something that works for Liam to still nurse! :happydance: and those do sound like huge victories this week with Liam. How long is he sleeping for you at night?

Rachel, those are such great costumes! I can't wait to see some pictures. As for our boys, I think Sam will be a pumpkin and Ben will be a dinosaur. I really need to get things together ASAP before it's too late though. 

Melissa, I looked at that first carrier you posted. I'm looking for a good one here soon since Ben likes being held and I do like the idea of being able to nurse him while carrying him. I have a moby but it hasn't worked for me to nurse in that one. 

Things are super stressful in our house this evening! I came home to a grumpy husband, fussy baby and crabby toddler! :growlmad: poor DH doesn't do well with two unhappy kids alone. I made him just leave and hang out in the garage so I could take care of the boys and he got a break. 

But that's not the worst of it, as I was getting home my MIL was rushing out to take my FIL to the hospital because he was having bad chest pains. I don't know any details about what's going on but the entire thing is a big mess. Hopefully he's fine.


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- I hope your FIL is ok! I had a moby that I used a couple times with mason. it was in the summer and I felt like I was burning up with all that material on me. I got him in a side lying position but I felt like I had to keep tightening or adjusting and it just wasn't too comfortable. they look so easy to use and comfortable on the website. the other issue I had was that I couldn't get the hang of putting it on by myself. DH had to help me so he had to be around for me to use it. I might have gotten the hang of using it if I had kept at it a while, but I wanted something quicker and easier. so I gave the moby to a girl from church who was very grateful, bless her! and she loved it! the 2nd one I posted looks quicker than the one I have and still has the right seated position for the babies hips. it has added back support too. for $23 I will probably be buying it lol


----------



## Duejan2012

ozzi: COngrats on your little boy he is soo hansom! Hope you are feeling well xx

Logan: wow i cant believe you only have 9 week left! I too cant wait to see what you have cookin in there!

Rachel: Aww your boys are going to be soo cute for halloween. Cant wait to see pics. Natalia is going to be a little devil lol and jonathan is going to be some action figure i dont know the name but he chose it lol. They walmart had NOTHING for Eva. Im thinking maybe ordering online but idk. RIght now with all the roads closed it takes us 2 1/2 hours to get to the nearest walmart. I am still hopeing for good results on your test. 

Jordyn: Im sorry Liam was giving you such a hard time with breastfeeding i can imagine how frustrating that must have been. I am soo happy that he is doing better again. I hope you find a sling/wrap that works for the both of you. And what great achievment this week!!

Melissa: i like that first wrap that you posted lol

Heather: My first day back was good. Everyone was very happy i came back to work. All of the residents wanted to see pics of Eva. And there were even some residents who remembered me who i thought wouldnt have as they have some sort of dementia. It was nice though. 

However my sil was watching the kids. Then we moved rooms again yesterday ( well my dh did while i was working) into a room with a working heater. 

Im happy to hear you had a good first day back at work! Dont you just love showing off the baby. And then you get all the compliments like you just had a baby. You look soo good and bla bla bla haha.

I am sorry to hear about your night. I really am. I hope your FIL is ok xx. If it makes you feel any better i came home to almost the same thing minus the FIL issue. Today my kids stayed for the first time with my dh without me. WHen i came home Eva was crying and crying and i just i think overally tired at she usually goes to bed at like 730 so we all start showering at 630. She didnt get to sleep until 9 today. Jonathan was just crying and wanting up and i just couldnt while i was trying to calm Eva down. Natalia well i guess i dont have anything to say about her as she was kinda just playing with her toys. I made dinner and my dh also was grumpy. So belive me after waking up at 5 am getting home at almost 7pm then hearing crying and this and that. Im exaused. I work tomorrow too so i have about 5 hours to sleep. I feel you though!!! 

Skadi how are you feeling?

AFM well we just learned today that the pplumbers and people have to get a permit from the town to replace all the water pipes. All of the pipes are out of code and stuff. THey have no idea how long it is going to take. So again who knows how long we will continue here. The good news is the owner wont be moveing us again. (hopefully) 

Work is going well although i just miss my kids so much. Eva is doing great. She is sleeping usually like 730 pm until 5 or 6 am. But Last night she slept 830 until like 7am. So at least im not waking up before i have to get up for work. I have a weird question. Whos babies are using the pacifier?


----------



## Mommabrown

Ozzi Congrats on you baby Boy! He sure is handsome! 

Spiffy...sorry about Liam going on hiatus from BF. Emme did this often and our LC gave us a nipple shield which tricked her back into latching on. Once she did a good feed off of it I would pull her off and readjust her on and she would go back to feeding. 

Duejan glad to hear your first day back was good. That is awful that you have to wait for the permits to get all your plumbing done. I hope that it goes fast and they get it back into shape!


afm, Not much going one here. I have been busy making TuTu's and bows...I am slowly transitioning into quilting too but with Emme being so much of a hand full lately I can't get much done until late at night when she is in bed. I hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather and Stacey, I'm sorry to hear you two had rough nights. Heather, I hope your FIL is okay.

Stacey, glad to hear that everything is going so well at work, and that Eva is sleeping so great! I don't think I'm ever going to experience having a sleeper like that. Alia didn't start sleeping that long until she was 15 months old, and Liam is still waking up about every 2-3 hours. :sleep:

Melissa, I tried feeding Liam in my wrap this morning. Major failure. :dohh:

Shell, sorry to hear that Emmaleigh has been difficult for you lately. Are you making the tutus and bows for her, or do you sell them?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that's great that Liam will sleep on his back now. That'll be nice to not have to have in the swing. I should probably work on getting Jimmy to sleep sooner. Right now he "goes to bed" really late. For example, last night he slept from 1am to 10am. Don't get me wrong, I'll take 9 hours any way I can get it, but eventually it'd be nice to have their bedtimes match up (and Ozzy goes to bed between 8:00 and 8:30).

Heather, so sorry to hear about your rough night. I hope you and your DH aren't as stressed today and that your FIL is okay. Glad to hear your transition back to work is going well.

Stacey, good to hear work is good for you too. And even if you still don't know when things will be done on the house, at least things are moving along. And both our boys use a pacifier. The both started using one around 3 weeks old. It just helps them settle so much easier. We've tried to keep Ozzy's binky (that's what we call it) as just a bed time and nap time thing, but he ends up with it almost all day. We should probably try to ween him off it during the day, though. 

Shell, I know what you mean; I just did a few sewing projects, and they seemed to take forever because I can only do them during nap time or when Ozzy's in bed (and Jimmy's content). I have a few quilts I'd like to get done before Christmas, and it seems like such a huge task!

Everyone's Halloween costumes sound so cute! I can't wait to see pictures! I'll definitely post pictures of Ozzy and Jimmy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh yeah, I forgot to answer the pacifier question! Both of mine have used them. We call them binkys, too. Alia used hers until we got rid of it at 6 months (she would spit it out and night and then cry until we put it back in, so we got rid of it at the same time as sleep training and she learned how to soothe herself to sleep). We plan on getting rid of Liam's binky at 6 months, too. Our plan is to never have to wean a toddler off a binky, because I've heard some horror stories. :haha: In fact, my nephew would steal his baby sister's binky and go hide somewhere and suck on it. He even did that once with Liam's binky, and he's 4 years old now! :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's great that work is going well for you; however it does suck you still have no clue when you'll be back in your house! And I'm sorry you also had a rough night! :hugs:

Eva is such a good sleeper already! Where your other two really good sleepers early on too? 

As for the pacifier question, Sam never wanted one. He had one the day he was born in the hospital and a few days after (which I attribute to his not being able to breastfeed) and then refused completely by the time he was 2 weeks. Ben will take one every once in a while. And most times he spits it out and is trying to turn to get it back in his mouth when its by his face and then freaks out when he can't so we rarely give it. I too, like Jordyn don't want to be the mom that has to wean a toddler from one. I already know weaning Ben from nursing will be quite the task!!! :wacko:

Shell, that sounds like fun to make tutus and bows! I think if I ever have a girl I'll have to learn because that stuff is so stinkin' cute! 

Rachel, you too are lucky to have such a good sleeper, 9 hours is awesome!!! Was Ozzy a good sleeper too? So do you wake up in the middle of the night to pump? I think if I went 9 hours without nursing I'd be pretty sore. I usually pump one last time after I put Ben to bed and then he will sleep 6.5-7 hours and then nurse again so that's the longest I've gone! And then because its been so long, he is content with only nursing from one side that my other boob is HUGE sometimes! Maybe I produce too much milk? I'm still learning as I didn't breastfeed with Sam so this is all new to me. :shrug:

Well, all I can say is TGIF!!! :haha: I found out they admitted my FIL last night but I don't know any details and probably won't until I get home. I've been kinda trying to distance myself from it since its easier to just not think about it. Plus I feel like the reason he has been to the hospital 3x in less than a week this week is because he doesn't take care of himself and probably will never change, sadly.


----------



## Mommabrown

:cool:Yes I make them for Emmaleigh and I sell them. She is a very stylish baby! Lol I beat myself up because I stay up so late trying to get my quilts done and she still only sleeps every 2-3 hours so I get less sleep than what I initially plan. 

Heather sorry to hear about your FIL. I hope that everything turns out better and he starts taking better care of himself. :hugs:

I dunno who asked the pacifier ??? but Emme had to have one when she was born as she was a comfort sucker. But she weaned herself off of them by 3 months and usually only chews on them now. 

I called her DR and it is because of her teething...or he assumes by what I am describing to him. She goes in for her 6 month old checkup and shots next Tuesday and he is going to check her out. He said since she doesn't have them yet this is about the normal time for them to be breaking thru and is very painful....:shock: so I am breaking out the big guns to get them puppies through!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I hope you hear some good news about your FIL soon, and that he sees this experience as a wake-up call and starts taking care of himself better. :hugs:

Shell, I love your new avatar pic! I assume Emmaleigh is wearing a tutu and bow that you made? They're adorable and so is she! :thumbup:

Well, I think the long strike is finally over (knock on wood)! I got Liam to nurse while sitting today with no protest! Let's hope it keeps up!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wooop Wooop for Liam!!! Girl I hope he keeps this up for you!! 

Thanks Hun, She is my little Darling!


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- its good the work has begun! hopefully it wont take too long. good to hear work went well :)

shell- you sound very creative!! bet those tutu's and bows are lovely! <3

jordyn- maybe he just isn't gonna love to be in one?? the 3 I have tried them with have all loved them, but I know all babies are different and I hear some babies just hate them :flower: yay the strike is over!!!! :hugs:

the binky stuff- 4 of mine have loved binky's. it didn't take a struggle to break them at all. when they get to a certain point they are done and don't want them. maybe I have just been very lucky. one of mine would take them occasionally. and the other one didn't really want anything to do with them. they really aren't a big issue with us


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I do get engorged overnight and wake up with rock hard boobs. They often leak (at night and during the day too), so I always sleep with a bra on and breast pads. I haven't pumped or expressed any large amounts yet. Sometimes I get so engorged that it's painful, and then I just hand express just a little bit to make it more comfortable until the next feeding. With Ozzy, if I was engorged before a feeding, I would express a bunch and put in the freezer (with the hopes he would take a bottle eventually). But I learned/noticed that just made my body produce more milk and so it just made the oversupply and engorgement worse. This time around, I've been much more careful about not expressing too much and to make sure that I'm completely "emptying" one boob before moving on to the next.

I'm sure that once I start pumping to save up milk for when I go back to work that I'll end up with more engorgement issues. Just seems to come with the territory.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great to strike is over! :happydance: sorry nursing in the wrap didn't go so well. Maybe once Liam is a little bigger he will be better at it. That's my hope with Ben. This evening we were at Target and Ben had to eat so I snuck down an aisle after throwing on the nursing cover and hooked him on. I thought no one saw but a girl that works there did and after we walked out of the aisle she just said "you do what you gotta do" :haha: I just smiled and laughed. It is nice to be able to nurse anywhere and not have to warm a bottle. 

Rachel, last night I woke up before Ben needed to eat and had to pump. I wasn't really getting engorged but now that I'm back to work and pump at random intervals I think I'll start leaking again. I hadn't been in weeks but it's started again. I guess it's unavoidable. 

Well, no real news on my FIL. They did some tests today and stuck a scope down his throat to look at his colon (?) but the doctor hadn't given the results yet. Maybe we will know more tomorrow. 

So, last night we went to see my BIL and SIL's new baby. He's so tiny, makes Ben look huge! My SIL is having a hard time nursing and I thought I would help her but it seems like she doesn't want the help so unless she asks I'll just wait. I hate to force myself on her especially about something so personal. My MIL told her to ask me so if she wants help I guess she will. :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

shell: you sure do got some talent with those tutus and bows. I love you avitar pic xx

Jordyn: I am soo happy that Liam is feeding well again!!! That must be such a great relief!

Rachel: Thats great you have such a great sleeper x

Heather: I really hope you FIL is ok. That must be awful. Congrats on nefew! Aww i already miss eva being soo little lol. Thats great that your SIL has you for support if needed. She is very lucky. Like you said though if she doesnt want it there really isnt anything you can do. 

Yes both of my other two also started sleeping like this early. I think Eva sleeps alittle better than both of them but i really honestly cant complain with either of my other two. THey slept great and still do. 

Melissa: Wow not even one child gave you a fight to take away the binky. Lucky you lol.

The reason i ask about the pacifier is because Natalia or Jonathan never took one. I offered and they always spit it out. Eva however is a big sucker. Right now she loves it. So i was wondering about taking it away. She only likes the kind that you get in the hospital she wont take the other ones. I am hopeing that she drops it by herself before she gets too old because i too dont want a toddler with one. I think of it like its aready hard taking away the bottle then this. Scary lol. My niece just dropped her like amonth ago she was 3 in may. Thankfully she isnt taking evas haha Jordyn that made me laugh.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, one of my good friends had the same problem as you, last time around, with pumping and engorgement and over-supply. She's due with her second next week, and I told her to try what you're doing. Just expressing a little get comfortable but avoid pumping. So I'll have to let her now that it's been working for you. :flower:

Heather, sorry to hear that you still don't know how well your FIL is doing. I hope he's okay. But that's great that you were able to nurse while shopping! I've never done that before. :)

Stacey, that's awesome that all of your kids have been such great sleepers. I'm 0 for 2 right now, but maybe one day I'll get a good sleeper. *Sigh*

Well, ladies, we took the leap. We've been talking about it off and on, and finally decided to NTNP. We even sealed the commitment with some intimate time minus the condom, so I guess we'll just see what happens! I'm not expecting to get pregnant right away, though, because I'm still EBF and it's taken us 4 months of active trying to get pregnant with both of our kids. But if we get pregnant straight off, then I guess we'll just have to trust that God will help us provide! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, you're lucky to have such good sleepers. Both ours are pretty good. Ben still wakes up 1-2x to eat in the night. I really don't mind now though that I'm back to work because I get to cuddle him all to myself! 

Jordyn, that's super exciting! :happydance: I'm kinda jealous, even though I haven't quite got baby fever yet! DH would like to try now but my doctor said to wait till at least 6 months to let me heal internally. I think I'll be ready by then. Plus I'm also EBF too so I doubt I could get pregnant now. How old was Alia when you started trying for Liam? 

I do like the idea of NTNP though for #3. Seems less stressful. 

Rachel and Melissa, how long did it take for your periods to return while bfing?


----------



## HAKing

Oh, I forgot to update on mg FIL. It's his gallbladder that's been causing him problems so they are removing it tomorrow. Which means he's gonna need to make a drastic change to his unhealthy diet. 

And Ben had a 2 month appointment today. My little turkey is 14lbs! He's the exact same weight Sam was at 2 months. Poor thing got 3 shots though. But doesn't seem to have any weird reactions and isn't fussy!


----------



## Skadi

How exciting for you Spiffy! I LOVE this update!


----------



## blessedmomma

Duejan2012 said:


> Yes both of my other two also started sleeping like this early. I think Eva sleeps alittle better than both of them but i really honestly cant complain with either of my other two. THey slept great and still do.
> 
> Melissa: Wow not even one child gave you a fight to take away the binky. Lucky you lol.

yep, never an issue with binky's. I honestly think its cuz we don't make a big deal about it. everyone around us makes an issue of it and says we will have trouble with that later, but I don't get parenting skills from opinions lol. we are pretty go with the flow people so I think that plays a part. kids can def tell when you are stressed.

mine have all been very good sleepers too. only time when there are issues is with teething or sickness.



Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, ladies, we took the leap. We've been talking about it off and on, and finally decided to NTNP. We even sealed the commitment with some intimate time minus the condom, so I guess we'll just see what happens! I'm not expecting to get pregnant right away, though, because I'm still EBF and it's taken us 4 months of active trying to get pregnant with both of our kids. But if we get pregnant straight off, then I guess we'll just have to trust that God will help us provide! :flower:

im soooooo excited for you guys!!!! children are a blessing and when you rely on God He always provides. don't rely on your own understanding, enjoy His gifts <3



HAKing said:


> Rachel and Melissa, how long did it take for your periods to return while bfing?

it took 10 mos, but I was having severe estrogen dominance which can happen from bfing so I used soy to bring my cycle back. I needed to get back on my progesterone to balance the estrogen and you have to have a cycle for that. I honestly think it would have been over a year, but that's just a guess of course.

I hope your FIL surgery goes well!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, that's great that they figured out what was wrong with your FIL. Sounds like he needed to make changes to his diet and lifestyle anyway, so I guess in a way this has been good for him. I hope his surgery and recovery goes well. 

And way to go, Ben! He's growing really well. He's got at least a pound on Jimmy. :)

And my cycles came back when Ozzy was just over 7 months. It was about a month and a half after he'd started solid foods so I had started BFing fewer times during the day and hadn't been feeding during the night for at least 4 months.

Jordyn, that sounds like good advice you gave your friend. :) I hope it works for her! And how exciting that you are NTNP already! I guess technically we are too, but we have still only had sex once since Jimmy was born. :( We gotta get on that. And I'm sure you'll get a good sleeper one of these times.

Melissa, I love what you said - "I don't get parenting skills from opinions." LOL That's perfect! And I hope that it's not as bad as everyone makes it out to be when we have to wean Ozzy off his binky.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so I'm a little confused today. I went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was pink cm, only about a quarter size, and then nothing since. Seeing as this whole breastfeeding thing is still kind of new to me, I was wondering what you ladies make of it. My periods, before and after Alia always started full-force, like heavy bleeding right off the bat, so this tiny pink spotting is confusing me. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I read that even with spotting while bfing it can mean that it was your first period, and that you should consider yourself fertile. I also heard that it could mean nothing though, so really its up in the air lol. everyone is different so no one can in all honesty say exactly what your body is doing.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hmmm... Sorry, I'm stumped too. My first guess would be that it is AF, but like Melissa said, who can really say exactly what someone else's body is doing. I'll be curious to see if she comes full force or not. Do you have any AF symptoms?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had some mild cramping after the spotting, and a little bit today, but not that bad, and I haven't had any bleeding or any more spotting since that little bit yesterday. I actually took a hpt today just in case it was implantation bleeding, and maybe I'm squinting too hard, because I almost feel like I see something on it. (It's crazy how quickly line-eye comes back... :haha:) I'll probably end up taking another one tomorrow, because I'm a POAS addict, and that's just what I do. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-17 12.49.46.jpg
File size: 82.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Harley Quinn

Eeee! So excited to have some pee sticks to look at! Hee hee.

And just because I think I saw a line too, I decided to tweak it! It's either a really clear evap or the beginning of a BFP because I definitely see something!

I've created a folder on our computer just for HPTs and OPKs. LOL.
 



Attached Files:







spiffy hpt 10.17.13 TWEAK.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for tweaking it for me, Rachel! (I have a folder like that, too :blush:). The crazy thing is, if I AM actually pregnant again, it happened before we stopped preventing! :dohh: But I'll test again tomorrow, which should be more conclusive.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and I was going to say... I was re-reading this thread because I'm writing a blog post about my MC and I just wanted to say a two things.

1. You ladies are amazing, and I'm so thankful for your support through all the TTC, pregnancy and just motherhood in general. :hugs:

2. Happy birthday, Heather! I was reading posts from a year ago and realized your birthday is soon (today, I think)! :cake:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Birthday, Heather! :flower:

I, also, want to thank you ladies! Your support and advice over the past year and a half have been invaluable. :)


----------



## HAKing

AHHHHH!!! Jordyn, I swear I see something too. I sure wasn't expecting to come online and see any pregnancy tests for a while. So exciting! And even if it isn't anything it is always fun to look at them and look for a possible hint of something! 

And yes, it is indeed my birthday today; last of my 20s! I have mixed feelings about it, a lot of it is just a number to me but I had a lot of fun in my 20s so hopefully this last year will be great! In fact my brother text me happy birthday today and asked what exciting thing we would have happen my last year and he suggested another baby would be perfect! :haha: :winkwink:

I also am so grateful to have you girls to talk to and have all the support and advice that I've received! :hugs: I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I hope your last year in the 20's is everything you hope it will be. :flower:

Here's a couple of tweaks...
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-17 12.49.46edit.jpg
File size: 145.6 KB
Views: 5









Untitled.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HAKing

I can't wait to see some tests tomorrow to see if a line gets darker, Jordyn!

I'm still working on convincing DH to try for #3 next year and you might be pregnant again! :haha: In fact, I think we've only had sex 4x since Ben was born. I'm always too tired...:sleep:

Our house has been pretty hectic lately. DH might be transferring jobs soon if the pay is right which means we will need a new daycare. I've been looking into a nanny a little bit though as that may be an option. I've been starting to plan Sam's second birthday already since with the holidays and work I need to take advantage of every free minute I have to plan it. 

My FIL probably will come home tonight or tomorrow. I guess his gallbladder had "died" while inside him and had gangrene on it! YUCK. I don't know what causes that :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- happy bday!!! yikes about your FIL 

jordyn- i def see a line!! :) :) :) hope its darker tomorrow!

awww i love you guys too! this was my fave thread and i used to get on bnb just to check it.


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to mention i had a scan today to make sure i wasn't going into preterm labor. i was having a lot of symptoms since last Friday like losing plug and having cramps, back aches, and low pressure. turns out everything is fine, but im dehydrated. an easy fix yay!!!! so extremely elated that everything is ok. :cloud9: 

my punkin sucking her thumb :flower: (daddy was a thumbsucker lol)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Melissa, I love that she's sucking her thumb. That's super cute. 

Heather, sounds like a busy time. And that's kinda gross about your FIL. Ick! Maybe he had some food intolerance he never knew about? I'm sure his doctors actually know the reason. I'm just speculating based on my very limited knowledge of human anatomy. LOL 

Well, we actually managed to DTD last night. Finally. It had been 8 weeks since last time. Eep! Before hand DH asked if we should use protection. I had to stop and think about that one. I decided no, since it's still so early on. I know it's possible that my cycles could start this soon, but I don't think it's likely. So for the next little while anyway we will technically be NTNP I guess. Then eventually I'll decide it's time to use protection. I guess that means I should go buy some HPTs just in case (or if I ever want to drink some alcohol... Ha!).


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- every time you post im amazed at how similar your boys look. adorable and they could be twins!


----------



## Skadi

Oh Melissa, I am glad things are fine! I lost part of my plug at about 20 weeks with Keira. I assume that might have had to do with why my water broke but not sure. Be sure to take it easy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I'm glad to hear that everything is okay with your little girl! What a cute picture! :flower:

Rachel, that's fun that you're NTNP for now. We can wonder and speculate together. :haha:

Well, I took another hpt this morning, and it's frustrating because I still feel like I can see a little "something", but still nothing very definite. Maybe these Wondfo's are giving me bad evaps. :(
 



Attached Files:







10-18-13.jpg
File size: 177.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, I'm happy that everything is okay with you and your little girl! What a darling picture. :cloud9:

Rachel, that's exciting you're NTNP too! I think that's the way we will go after the new year for a little bit. That way it's less stressful for everyone. Especially since DH is still kinda freaked out about trying for #3 still. :dohh:

Jordyn, I feel like I can see something too but it's hard to tell! Maybe get a FRER? 

I don't know a lot about cycle after or during bf but I read that usually your first cycle you don't ovulate and then have your period so it's hard to get pregnant before having your first period. I'm not sure though! :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

hmmm I have heard the opposite.. you can ovulate without your period.. so I say get an frer.. cuz I see something too :)

But hey all.. sorry been mia.. 32 weeks now.. and ready to be done lol..

Heres my 32 week bump from today
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I found this for you: https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility/

But even still maybe get the FRER and see what it says tomorrow morning?

Logan, great bump! 8 weeks or less till you find out what you have in there! Do you have any guesses or feelings one way or another?


----------



## lilrojo

For some reason I think girl but time will tell


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, what a beautiful bump pic! Coming along nicely! :winkwink: I also think you'll have a girl.

Heather, I know it's very unlikely that I'm actually pregnant, and to be honest, I'm not sure whether I'm happy or sad about that, considering how little Liam still is. I did break down and take another test this afternoon (because I'm a crazy person) but it was the same situation: a "barely there" line that I can't really capture in a picture, so I've decided to just wait until Monday to test again, because if I am pregnant, it should be pretty positive by then. Plus, the weekend will help keep my mind off of it.


----------



## blessedmomma

i had heard the longer you go without having a period while bfing, the bigger chance of ovulating before the first af. i did have a spotting episode once, i think around 5-6 mos pp and it wasn't the start of fertility for me. nothing at all came of it. but i did hear that you should consider yourself fertile if you have spotting pp, it just didn't work that way for me. 

i see a line again jordyn. cant wait to see what comes of it Monday!

skadi- i was concerned of that happening. in one pregnancy my water broke at 26 wks and i went into preterm labor at 29 (i think) weeks. kept her in til 38, but its still scary it could happen again with a different outcome.

logan- you look great


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I do see the same "something" you are seeing. I'll be curious to see what Monday's test looks like. Do you have any other brands - even another cheapie? And yeah, we can wonder and speculate together. Ha! How's this for you, the last two mornings I've woken up with quite the lower back ache. I'm pretty sure its just musculoskeletal related, but it's hard not to think that maybe it's fertility related! So you have a busy weekend then?

Logan, you are looking great! Happy 32 weeks! You and Skadi are getting so close! Yay!

Melissa ,I keep meaning to find photos of Ozzy and Jimmy around the same ages to compare side by side. It's crazy - the bigger Jimmy gets the more he looks like Ozzy!


----------



## Duejan2012

:flower:Hi all i hope everyone is doing well:flower:

I too have been mia latley its just soo hard to get on when i have to work. Lets see if i can catch up lol

Heather:Happy late birthday!!! I hope you had a great day!:cake: Im happy they found out what was wrong with your FIL. Yuck that cant be fun but at least they found out. And wow 14 lbs! What a big boy you have:thumbup:

Jordyn: Wow im soo exited for you to be NTNP now!!! That is great news! I too think i see something on the tests as well. I too think maybe a frer will be good. I too dont know to much about cycles while BF soo i will be watching for updates!

Melissa: I LOVE your ultrasound pic what a cute little girl you have already lol. I was also a thumb sucker haha. I happy everything i ok. I hope everything continues to be ok as well.

Rachel: Yay for ntnp as well!! i am honestly jelouse lol. I agree with Melissa your boys look soo similar aww

skadi: Did i ever mention i LOVE your keiras dimples lol they are just soo cute. Where they that prominet from birth? Do you or your oh have dimples? 31 weeks! i am so happy you have made it this far!

Logan: What a beautiful bump you have. I cant believe how fast your pregnancy has gone although it prob has felt like forever for you lol I think it is a girl as well xx

afm well they were going to put brand new pipes in the house. We had the plumber and exavator hired and just waiting for the permit. My landlord kept trying to call and call to see when things will get started only to find out today that the exavator wont be able to do the job anymore as 2 of his men quit. So now things are on hold again with the house. There is still NO houses for rent. I have been calling every week and have my name on waiting list at every real estate place up here. This is just getting more and mroe frustrating. At least FEMA extended our help of the hotel until november 2nd. I just wish this would all end. 

Eva is doing well. She i think is starting to laugh. She hasnt quiet got it yet but she is getting there. Has anyone elses Los started laughing yet? Jonathan and Natalia are also doing well. idk if i told you all that i applied for natalia to be in the colorado preschool program. And i just found out she got in!!! We will start her on tuesday. Its only 3 hours long 4 days a week but that is better than nothing. We had to go to the elementery school to pick up the registration papers and she was scared from all the kids. Heck i would have been scared too as some of those 4th and 5th graders were almost my height. (im 5'5) So i hope this will prepare her for it alittle. 

I think i might have asked this already but how old is everyone on this thread? Im 23:flower: Im just curiouse

I too want to thank everyone on this thread. Throughout my whole pregnancy and now i always knew i would be able to come here and get supported and not critized for things. Yall made me feel like things would be ok when i got Pre e and all throughout my sickness after eva was born and throughout this flood and stuff. I really do appreciate it and THANK YOU to everyone:hugs::flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, that's too bad about the pipes not getting done. I sure hope something works out for you before November 2nd. I'll be praying for you guys.

Jimmy hasn't really started laughing yet. There've been a few times where I thought he might have done a small giggle, but it wasn't quite clear exactly what sound it was. lol

And I'm 31. Daniel just turned 29. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- the pic in your siggy of ozzy on the very right and jimmy the 2nd from the right could be the same baby lol. there little faces look exactly alike to me. my 2 oldest boys were that way. :) yay for ntnp!!! whoop!!! 

Stacey- im 35 and DH is 38. we are getting to be fogies, so hopefully we are blessed with more before our season of fertility runs out :) but of course I cant complain if 7 is what I get. there is always grandkids! I hope hope hope things work out very soon for you. I will be praying for you guys <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ha! I was putting together a collage of side by side pictures where they look similar and I totally used those two you mentioned! Here it is. It's Ozzy, Jimmy, Ozzy, Jimmy, Ozzy, Jimmy. :)
 



Attached Files:







Ozzy and Jimmy side by side collage (resized).jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Duejan2012

melissa: I do believe you will be blessed with more kids. Many people have kids in their 40s. My dhs aunt had their baby at 44. xx

Wow Rachel your boys look soooo much alike!!! i love the collage xx

I forgot to mention that my dh is 25. He will be 26 on the first. I cant believe we have been together for almost 10 years lol. Is it sad that he is the only man ive been with like i have never even really dated anyone else as we started dating when i was 14 and he was 16 lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks!

And no, that's not sad! It's super sweet!


----------



## Skadi

Spiffy - I can't wait to see what your test shows on Monday!

Rojo - Great bump!

Blessed - I hope things go well. I read that your mucous plug can regenerate itself so hopefully it does that and things continue on well!

Duejan - Yes, she always had the dimples right from birth. I don't have them but OH definitely does. I'm thrilled to have made it this far too, I actually can't believe I have gotten this far!

I'm 31 and OH is 29. (Just like Harley.. that is too funny!)


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- the resemblance is uncanny! :flower:

Stacey- I sure hope so! I heard I have an aunt that became pregnant and had a healthy baby at 53! just amazing to me. on the other hand, my mom had a lot of problems before 40 and went into early menopause. shortly after she had to have a hysterectomy. so I know it can go either way. im happy with whatever our journey holds. whatever glorifies the Lord the most, only He truly knows. <3

skadi- thank you! I read the same thing. and I haven't had anymore problems so hopefully all that is behind me :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, they do look very similar! Cute pics! 

Stacey, I didn't date very many guys before meeting my DH, so its not sad at all. :flower: I'm 25 and my DH is 29.

Melissa, even if you hit early menopause at 40, you could probably still have at least 3 more kids, I'd think. It was funny, DH and I were watching an episode of "19 Kids and Counting" (show about the Duggar family for those of you don't know) and DH said, "You know, there's no reason why we couldn't do that." I was kind of surprised he said that!

As for me, I've remained strong and have not tested again yet! :haha: Although, it was funny, the other day I was telling my DH that I had a headache that had just come out of nowhere, and he said, "Oh no, you're pregnant!" (Now, I hadn't even told him about the spotting or the tests or anything, because I wanted to be sure there was something to tell first). So that was funny, and because of that, I did tell him my suspicions. Symptom wise, I was feeling nauseous yesterday, but I know that's not enough to know either way. I guess tomorrow's test will tell!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww well skadi shes beautiful xx

melissa: I too believe that even if you hit early menopause you could have some more children. BUt like you said what ever god has in his plan for you and your family xx

Jordyn: Aww that so cute too that you barley dated before your dh as well. lol Its soo crazy after 10 years of dating and 12 years of knowing each other we love each other more and more every day. 

Wow i am proud of you for not testing again. I deff would especially if my dh mentioned it like yours did lol. Aww i work tomorrow so i guess i will have to see when i get home. Yall very well could be like 19 kids and counting. i remember when i was in first tri with jonathan there was a lady on there going on her 14th. I envyed her and thought she was a great women to be able to have been blessed with soo many children. 

afm well i think we got some good news on the house. The Excavator that had the people quit and couldnt do the job is now teaming up with another company and they will do it together. They will get the permit tomorrow and start the work on wed. It should take about two days. Then the following week the plumber is going to do his job. It looks like we might be back in our house maybe by halloween or the first just in time for dhs birthday!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's wonderful news about your house! It's good to know there is an end in sight. And, that's so sweet about you never dating anyone other than your DH. Sadly, I had to date a lot of frogs before I found my prince! :haha:

Melissa, I hope you're blessed with many more babies! 

Skadi, that's great you're so far along this time and haven't had any trouble. I hope you continue to have an uneventful pregnancy! 

Rachel, I've alway thought your boys looks very much alike but looking at the collage you made really proves it! Ya know, before Ben was born I just assumed it would be another mini Tim (my DH) and I wouldn't be able to tell/remember which boy was which as I got older and looked at their pics but he sure proved me wrong! :haha:

Jordyn, you're super strong to have held off testing! You've got more willpower the me. Either way, I can't wait to see tomorrow what the tests show!

AFM, I'm 29...just turned last week! :) my DH is 28, we are 10 months apart. He likes to tease me about being older than him all the time. 

This weekend has been fun yet relaxing, we went to a 2nd bday party yesterday and Sam had a blast! This morning I'm meeting my friend and her two girls at the park with the boys. It's been a while since I've seen her and she's never met Ben so I'm super excited! I need to take lots of pics!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Haking Allen and I are 11 months and 5 days apart and we are 29(me) and he is 28! Hahaha thought it was kinda cute to share that with someone else. 

Duejan that is super great news about the house!!!! ANd YAYAYAY for getting back into by Halloween!

Spiffy....FX for you! DH has been wrong on several months of us TTC about my :bfp: the one month we both thought it was impossible I got it! 

Skadi I hope that this continues and you have a fabulous pregnancy!! 

I am sorry if I missed anyone.....

Afm, Emmaleigh had her 6 month check up and weighed in at 13 lbs 8 ozs and then has been sick since with a cough, high fever and clear runny nose. She seems to be feeling better today and has started pushing up to crawl...This week was my fertile window...even though I told Allen we weren't going to try I didn't tell him anything and still kept up with everything...so secretly I am still trying.Lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all thanks.. time is going somewhat slow but yet fast.. 

So im 27 and so is dh.. he will be 28 feb 13th, and Bryce is 2 on Feb 15th.. :)


----------



## HAKing

Shell, thsts funny you and your DH are same age as me and mine! Sorry Emmaleigh isn't feeling 100%. Hopefully she starts getting better soon. And wow, only 13lbs 8oz! She's a tiny little thing!

Are you still nursing her? I'm considering seeing if DH will agree to NTNP since I'm still nursing and most likely won't get pregnant anyway. I think he will feel less stress/pressure that way. :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I hope you have a great time with your friend. i really need to meet some mommy friends around here. As for not telling witch baby is witch in pics as we get older i feel like i will have that prob with natalia and eva. I love how you have two boys that are like opposites lol. 

Shell: Im sorry that Emmaleigh is feeling well. Wow but pushing up to crawl sounds great! Especially at 6 months. She does seem tiny. lol But sounds like she is very healthy!!

logan: That is cool that Bryces birthday is only a few days after your dh's!!

I have a question for those who formula fed. What kind of formula did you use for your los?? I have always used enfamil gentlease and it had worked very well for Natalia and Jonathan. But with Eva she is like constipated. Today when she went it was pretty hard. I am going to call the doc tomorrow and see what he suggest but what formula did yall use and how did your los cope with it?


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, when we used formula for Sam we used gerber good start protect. Sam did really well on it. We used similiac for him first and he had projectile vomit every time!!! We have given Ben the gerber a few times too and he's not had any issues with it. 

I don't really know a lot about formula and the only real reason I picked gerber was because a few friends recommended it.


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- it would be fabulous to be blessed with so many! awesome your DH knows this too. <3 amazing you haven't tested yet! cant wait to see Monday. im on edge :)

Stacey- so great to hear the house is moving right along. I chalk that up to answered prayers :hugs: as for formula, we used Enfamil too. it didn't seem to constipate mine, but they are all different. hopefully you can get her on something better or figure something out, poor baby girl!

shell- hope you don't have a long ttc journey this time! :flower:

skadi- soooo happy you have made it so far :happydance:

logan- you are getting very close!!! cant wait to see who is cooking in there :blue: or :pink:

heather- hope you had a great day out with your friend <3


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks girls...after a very long weekend and continuous fever it finally broke around 3 am this morning and guess who was up playing? Silly child! She is bity but long 26 3/4 inches long...Which is funny because my older 3 were all 18-20 lbs by 6 months. 

No we are now on Formula and solids. That sounds like a good plan. It seems that once a man knows he is TTC that he is just as stressed and DTD gets to be a job. 

And as for formula Emme is on Gerber Good Start Smooth...she has never been constipated yet with it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, just thought I'd check in. I tested this morning and it was a bfn. The test actually looked the same as the one I posted previously, so now I know my tests just have bad evaps that show up before the time limit. Or maybe the antibody strip just shows up really badly. Either way, I'm not pregnant. :nope:

I'm still feeling kind of crampy and "off" though, so I think maybe that spotting I had was just AF trying to come back. :shrug:

Shell, I'm glad Emmaleigh is feeling better! I know I mentioned it before, but Alia was only 13 and 1/2 lbs at her 6 month check-up, too. Now, at 19 months, she's still only 21 pounds.

Stacey, I'm so glad that they're finally getting things done on your house!!! I hope you'll be back in there, soon! As for formula, we tried Enfamil with Alia and she seemed gassy, so we eventually switched to Similac, and really liked that. They claim to be the closest to breastmilk, which I thought, "Okay, whatever, I'm sure they all claim that," but then after we switched her to it, her poop turned back to that yellowy breastmilk poop, so now I think they're must be something to that claim.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, sorry it was a bfn this morning! :nope: You could be getting your periods back though since you're feeling a little off like you say. I can relate, yesterday I had bad lower back pain and cramps for only an hour and then they went away so I dunno what's up. :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

Bummer for a bfn hun...I get horrid back pain and bbs before AF so i never know what to expect when looking for a :bfp:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry for the bfn hun. I didn't mind not having af for a long time, but when I was having all the symptoms of af without af and then started getting estrogen dominant it got old real quick. just wanted my cycles back again and to be normal


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Spiffy, that's kind of a bummer about the BFN. And how dumb that those tests will always look like that. At least you know now.

I bought three OPKs and an HPT at the dollar store today. :blush: Don't plan to use them for a few months, but I wanted to have them there in my cupboard anyway!


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: Im soo sorry about the bfn. I agree that is soo stupid about those test. Thats awful. Getting peoples hope up just to find out that it really is a bfn.

Shell: I soo happy your lo is feeling better!!! As for not knowing what to expect when having a bfp well idk with your others but with all of mine it was always when i thought for sure it wouldnt happen lol. 

Heather: How did it go with your friend? I hope you had a great time!!

Rachel: AWW thats great you bought those test! I agree we should always have an extra test in the house. I have a extra frer that i never used last time that doesnt expire until late 2014 ( i cant remember the date lol) 

Melissa/ shell: What part of the states are yall from?

afm well i have ssome more good news. First Eva pooped normal today. If it get hard like it did again i will try switching her formula. The exavator got the permit for the house today. THen while i was working today the CEO of the hospital called me down to his office (scary lol) then he handed me a check for $3,000 saying he is soo sorry for everything that we have been through and this money is to help repair some of the damages that we had endured. He said this money is donated by other people working at the hospital to help those who have had damages from the flood. I cried and gave this complete stranger a hug telling him thank you. I just couldnt believe it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I agree. I'd rather just get AF and be done with it, since I'm getting all the PMS symptoms anyway, except I think I'm actually getting them worse now than I would with my actual period. :growlmad:

Rachel, I actually bought my hpts last month before we had even decided to start NTNP. I just knew that I wouldn't be able to resist testing every now and then (addict, remember? :haha:).

Stacey, that's amazing news! Wow, $3,000! That's great! I'm glad that things are moving forward on your house and that Eva isn't too constipated anymore. We had horrible constipation problems with Alia off and on when she was a baby, so I know how hard that is. (No pun intended :winkwink:).


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- great idea! when I was nursing and ntnp I did an hpt once a month. and in between if I felt I needed lol. 

Jordyn- my symptoms got worse and worse, and were much worse than normal af symptoms. I don't usually get pms, but I was getting it bad. even had crazy stuff I have never had before almost like menopause symptoms??? couldn't sleep and had hot flashes. it was getting ridiculous.

Stacey- that is so awesome! God is so good, He always provides <3 so glad Eva is better too! oh, im in Kansas :)


----------



## Skadi

Pitting Edema... this is normal in third trimester? I hate phones so would like to avoid calling my obs... It's just my ankles that are swollen, nothing else.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, did your crazy PMS symptoms keep getting worse until you started weaning, or did they ever regulate on their own? Because I feel like I'm going crazy with all of these symptoms that feel just like pregnancy symptoms. :wacko: Yesterday I kept getting an anxious/butterflies-in-my-stomach feeling, which I remember getting during my TWW with Liam. I think I'll end up taking another test next week, just to be sure, although I have a feeling its just the crazy hormones from bfing.

Skadi, I had some swelling in my legs in the third tri with Liam (not so much with Alia). Obviously, if it gets real bad, or if you start getting other Pre-E symptoms, you should call your OB, but otherwise, you're probably fine. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- well, mine turned into estrogen dominance so yes it got worse and worse, since without cycles there is no progesterone to oppose it. it feels like severe pms to me. I have had it in the past, so I knew what was going on. then I looked it up to see if it can be related to bfing and sure enough. what happens is your estrogen keeps rising while bfing. it starts shortly after giving birth. and when it reaches a certain amount you either ovulate or start your period. after you ovulate you can then make the progesterone that evens out the levels of estrogen in your body. I had estrogen dominance in the past after I had a LEEP surgery on my cervix. it messed my hormones all up and I had normal estrogen but not enough progesterone to keep things even. so I had to supplement with progesterone after ovulation. after figuring things out and realizing it would keep getting worse for me til my cycles started back up I decided to find a way to start them up. thats when I took soy to start my cycles. later I found out I could have used progesterone and honestly that's probably what I will use if I need to do this again. since I was still nursing mason my cycles were still messed up when they started. I would ovulate late like anywhere from cd18-21 and then had a short lp. it started at only 5 days, then 6, 7 etc. I was still making prolactin which fights for the same receptors that progesterone uses so every time I nursed him, my prolactin would shoot up and lower progesterone. I finally started supplementing with progesterone after ovulation and within a couple months my cycles were normal again and we were pregnant. 

for some info... I had a check up in October last year and my prolactin levels were 79. very high and common while bfing with no cycles. I took the soy in December and ovulated and started af in January. I started supplementing progesterone in april. when I went back in for my next check up May of this year my prolactin levels were 7, which is normal range for someone who is not bfing. even though prolactin was low, I was in fact still bfing him 2x a day and several times a night. the next month, in june, he dropped a feed so was nursing 1x a day and still a couple times a night. we got pregnant that month

oh, and at first I did feel like I was going between feeling pregnant to feeling like I was having af for a few months. it got worse after that, when I actually started having the estrogen dominance symptoms


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks so much for all that info, Melissa. It helps to know that someone else knows how I feel because I feel like such an idiot when I interpret what my body is doing as pregnancy symptoms, only to find out that it's not. Again. You'd think I would learn, but I do this so many times, it's embarrassing. :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

don't be embarrassed hun! I cant count how many times I told DH I thought I was gonna start af any minute and 2 weeks later was hpt testing cuz I thought I was pregnant. it was a cycle that kept going round and round. and of course neither was happening. I am glad he is supportive! I must have looked crazy. I am usually in tune with my body, but nope, not while bfing!


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, that is very interesting about your periods and the whole estrogen dominance. I keep feeling like my period will start any minute. I get all the normal symptoms but nothing...:shrug: I noticed you said that you took soy to start up your periods. I'm considering doing that but will it mess up things with bfing? I don't plan to stop anytime soon but some relief would be nice as far as annoying symptoms go! Any advice/suggestions?

Stacey, that's awesome you got a check for $3k! :thumbup: I'm sure that will come in handy and hopefully you'll be back in your home in no time! 

Jordyn, how are you feeling? 

So, the last week has been a bit crazy around here...DH applied for a new job a few weeks ago and they offered it to him so he took it and gave notice at his current job. I was really hesitant about him taking it at first since that meant switching daycare but after talking to my boss she switched me to get off earlier since I'm going to be taking over her job now I'll be off at 4:30 instead of 6:30 which means we get to keep our daycare and I get more time with the boys every day!!! :happydance: I couldn't be happier to have more time with them...that was the thing I hated most about my job! 

However, our renters are moving out of our house in mid-November so that sucks having to find a new tenant, especially around the holidays! I'm hoping we find someone soon even if it means we have to lower the rent. :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I totally understand the stress that comes with finding renters. Luckily, we have only had to fill two units in our fourplex since we bought it, and one was rented by a family friend, and the other unit was rented by her sons! I considered it a huge answer to our prayers!

Melissa, I'm interested as well in whether taking soy messed with breastfeeding or not, because if it didn't I might be interested in doing that. The PMS symptoms are annoying, but I could live with that. It's constantly feeling like I'm pregnant that really messes with my head. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

ladies- it didn't mess with bfing at all for me. of course, I cant say what it would do to anyone else. some women get a temporary dip in supply when they have their periods while bfing, but I never did. I think you can take calcium (or maybe it was something else) to counteract it if you do. I took the soy for 5 days and ovulated about 2 weeks after the first dose, which im told is pretty common. I do think by forcing my cycles to come back when my body wasn't doing it itself made it where I o'ed really late in my cycles for a while and then had a lpd. but maybe it wasn't the soy. it could have been that way naturally since that is common too when cycles return while bfing. there is no way to know. if I wouldn't have been charting I wouldnt have known. my cycles were my usual 26-28 days long. with charting I knew I was o'ing late and af was starting about a week later. every cycle I would o a little earlier and my lp would extend by a day or two. when I o'ed at my usual cd14 and my lp had extended to 11-12 days we got pregnant that month. I was surprised I got pregnant that month since I had pretty much given up, but when I look back at my charts it was actually my first really normal cycle. so it was probably the first time I should have expected it lol.

im happy to help as much as I can with it. everyone is different though so you may not get the same results. i will try to post my old charts so you can take a peek if you like


----------



## Harley Quinn

I've been following along in here without actually responding, so sorry if I've missed some things. 

Stacey, that $3,000 is awesome. What a great thing for your coworkers to do for you and your family!

Heather, I'm glad you'll get more time at home with your boys! That's wonderful.

Jordyn, even though we've only DTD twice in the last three months, I am totally psyching myself out with pregnancy symptoms. It's ridiculous. I almost can't wait for my cycles to come back so I can track my ovulation and have a better idea of what's going on inside my own darn body!

Well, I went to the first of those workshops I told you about (at least I think I did) for women who've had GD. Turns out it's an existing workshop for people with chronic conditions, to learn how to manage it better emotionally and physically. So it's not specifically directed at my situation, but so far it seems useful. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that the workshop sounds helpful so far. As for the pregnancy symptoms, I had to pee every hour or two all day yesterday and over the last couple of days, I've been feeling off and on nauseous (and I don't get nauseous very easily, so that's really weirding me out). But I've taken more hpts than I care to say, and they're all bfn, so now I just feel like I'm going crazy. Like you, I just wish my cycles would come back, so that at least I'd only go symptom-spotting-crazy for half the month. :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

It sounds as it could be your Thyroid Spiffy... My SIL had the same problem with wonky periods and always feeling sick and dizzy it turned out to be her Thyroid was over active. 

AF is on her way my CM turned back to EWCM so it is just a few days away. This cycle has been different than the last 6 since I have had Emme...Usually I am very hormonal and irritable in the TWW but this time I have been very happy and calm. Maybe my hormones are finally sorting out since her birth. 

I too have been reading and not responding as Emme has cut down to 2 naps a day. Whew she is keeping me on my feet.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Shell, it's funny that you should mention my thyroid, because I was just telling DH yesterday that I think I might have a thyroid problem. My body temp runs pretty low, and I've been feeling tired and lethargic a lot lately. After just doing some quick research, it looks like maybe it could be Postpartum Hypothyroidism. Who knows. :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

Sorry I haven't said much lately. Holiday season is a little nuts with the blog, especially being pregnant and chasing after a toddler all day. I have been coming in and checking daily for updates. :)

Not much going on here... Ankle swelling is gone?! Weird right?


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- that is weird, but im glad its gone anyways :hugs:

Rachel- im glad your class is helping :)

jordyn- I hope you don't have thyroid probs :( my sis battled it for a long time. the meds weren't working and finally they found out she was allergic to gluten. since coming off that her thyroid is working itself out. funny how allergies can effect your body. my mil also has thyroid probs and is on meds for it. she has it pretty bad and when she talks about her symptoms I feel so awful for her.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I'm going to keep the thyroid thing in the back of my mind right now, in case these problems persist, but I *think* I may be ovulating (or at least trying to ovulate) right now, so that could explain some of my weird symptoms. I checked my cervix last night and it was SHOW, and then I had some cramping, like O cramping, which would mean I was Oing on cd 13 if you count that spotting I had as a "period".

I guess I'll know in about two weeks. :shrug:

Skadi, I'm glad your ankle swelling is gone! :thumbup: Maybe your body was just retaining too much water for a little while but has sorted itself out.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, it would be great if your cycles started back up. As much as I don't want my period and I don't want to stop nursing quite yet I sure wish my period would start up so I know when I want to get pregnant I can! :winkwink: I just worry that my cycles will be all messed up and hard to track but I've been just telling myself that I'm gonna focus on the NOW and not worry about something that may not even be a problem. 

Melissa, thank you for the advice and your experience. I may be asking more questions in the future about the soy and starting up my cycles. :flower:

Rachel, I'm glad your class is going well! :thumbup:

Skadi, that's good your swelling went down! 

I'm really looking forward to this weekend. DH and I are going to Vegas for the weekend before he has to be up there all week for work. He has been working on his car all weekend to get it ready so naturally Sam spent all weekend outside. He was in heaven! 

Girls, are any of your babies rolling over yet or close? I swear Ben is so close. We have been doing lots of tummy time to help his head since he has a really flat spot on the back left since he favors looking that direction. We have to daily exercises with him. I'm not sure if I mentioned it but the Ped saw it at his 2 month visit. She said that if it doesn't correct itself by 6 months he may need a helmet! :cry:

A few new pictures... 

My dirty little boy! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps4ddfe6f5.jpg

Precious sleeping boy :cloud9:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps49e64803.jpg

They so love each other
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps2e8f6094.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, it's funny that you should mention rolling, because Liam just rolled over today for the first time! I knew he was close, so I pulled out my camera and got it on video. I put it up on my facebook, but I don't think there's a way to show you without you being my facebook friend. That's great that Ben is getting close, though, especially since he's a little younger than Liam.

The pictures are adorable! I still can't get over how totally different your boys look!

Speaking of pictures, we had a playdate today with a friend of mine who is a photographer, and she took pictures of all the kids in their Halloween costumes. As soon as I get the pictures back, I'll have to show you. Too bad both of my kids were being stinkers and refused to smile! :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Actually, I just set the video to public, so maybe it will work?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100515722345358&saved

Oh, and I'm sorry, Heather! I don't know why I wrote Jimmy. I meant Ben! (too many little boys on this thread!) I'll have to go back and change it. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Skadi you mentioned a blog? Do you write?

Heather, your boys are super cute! Love the dirty knees. :)

Jordyn, that video is adorable! Looking forward to seeing the pictures, although it looks like Liam I already saw Liam's since he's dressed as Michael Jordan in the video. Too cute!

Here are some of the better photos I got of Jimmy and Ozzy dressed up as Jimmy Olsen and Clark Kent. I'm hoping to get some better ones either tomorrow or Thursday. :)
 



Attached Files:







Jimmy and Clark 1.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3









Jimmy and Clark 2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









Jimmy Olsen 4.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HAKing

Super cute video, Jordyn! I can't wait to see your babies all dressed up.

It is super crazy how different the boys look. Sam is a mini Tim (DH) and Ben is a mini me! :cloud9:

Rachel, I love the pictures! I was going to dress Sam up as the old man from the movie "Up" but couldn't find all the pieces so I decided hes going as Clark Kent also! :haha: We have the same Superman shirt Ozzy has on :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Not the best pictures in the world but here's a comparison for Tim and Sam (Tim is the older one in the photo with the two boys) and then me and Ben:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps4eaea4a9.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpse1ac5f1e.jpg


----------



## Skadi

Harley, Yes, I'm a professional blogger. I'm making enough $$ now that I don't need to go back to work after baby comes which is good since I hated working in an office. -> https://www.frugalmomeh.com & I started a new blog too because I'm insane (and want to double my income) :) https://www.lifeloveliz.com


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, fun, Heather! Two Clark Kents! Can't wait to see pictures. :) And wow, those picture comparisons are really similar. No doubt Ben looks like you and Sam looks like your DH.

Skadi, that's awesome! I think I've mentioned this before, but my DH is a professional blogger too. It's so nice that he can make decent money doing something he loves and most part he can pick his topic (as long as it's Canucks related, lol). And I LOVE that he gets to make his own schedule and work from home. It's a really sweet set up.

And your blogs look very interesting and useful too. I'll definitely follow them. :) Oddly enough, the post that caught my attention was about the compost bags. Ha. Our city collects compost along with yard waste, so I have one of the plastic bins (the exact same one in your post) and it always gets smelly and is really awkward to empty and clean. I'll definitely be looking for those bags!

Jimmy's discovered his hands. Just today I was taking pictures of him in his bumble bee hat and I noticed him staring at his hands just mesmerized by them It was super cute!
 



Attached Files:







Jimmy Bee Collage.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, your boys are adorable in their costumes! I think Jimmy especially looks like Jimmy Olsen in that last picture. :thumbup: Also, that's so cute that Jimmy is noticing his hands! Liam bats at his gym toys and sucks on his left hand all the time, but I haven't actually seen him looking at them.

Heather, I see what you mean! Sam is definitely your DH and Ben is totally you. That's cool that you each have a "mini me". :haha: Overall, people tell us that Alia looks more like me, and Liam looks more like my DH, but that could be because of their genders. I'll have to find baby pictures of DH and I...

Skadi, you're blogs look great! My SIL is trying to get into the mommy blogger world right now, but hers isn't at the point where it's paying the bills by any means. But if you ever need a guest post about personal fitness or some free printables, I'm sure she'd love the exposure! :winkwink:

Well, the last two nights Liam did a four hour stretch of sleep! I don't know if it's awesome, or sad that my almost 4 month old is only just now doing one 4 hour stretch a night. :-k


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I got the Halloween pictures! :flower: I still wish we could have got some smiles out of them!
 



Attached Files:







1452008_10151768351578983_277375212_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









66778_10151768351498983_1823465324_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









1452084_10151768351573983_2123852411_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









1383307_10151768352838983_140701136_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4









988343_10151768352773983_2000188948_n.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, cute pictures! And you should find some pictures of you and your DH when you were younger and compare who Alia and Liam look like. I've never been so excited to have someone look like me till I had Ben! :haha:

That's great that Liam slept 4 hour stretches for you. Ben still will wake 1-2x a night. 

Ok, so please someone tell me this is a short phase but two nights ago I went in the boys room to feed Ben and Sam was passed out butt naked! :dohh: he's starting to take off his pants and diaper more regularly now. I'm wondering if it's about time I start potty training? :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, my niece is about the same age as Sam, and my SIL said she's been stripping too, so it definitely sounds like a phase. I'll have to ask my SIL if she's still doing it or not...


----------



## Skadi

Harley, That's awesome for your husband! I find I work harder at this than I did when I worked in IT but the trade-off is I work my own hours, I work from home and I get to see as much of my little Keira as I want. Plus, I pick who I work with, make my own rates and its FUN! ...and omg Jimmy cuteness overload!

Spiffy - I'd love a guest post from your SIL if she is interested. I'll be needing some for the after-Christmas period while I am getting settled in with baby. I have my Gift Guide to cover from now until Christmas and working hard to get all those posts finished. This is $$ making season! lol Also, I think 4 hours is pretty awesome... I didn't get that much until Keira was much older. :) Cute pictures!!

HAKKing, Keira has been doing that for awhile so I took it as a cue to get started with potty training. So far so good, but I'm not pushing it fully yet.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Funny you should ask, Heather, because Ozzy has been taking his pajamas off for the last 3 days. When we go in to get him out of his crib in the morning he's taken them off, but thankfully he hasn't yet taken his diaper off. He even had a poopy diaper one of the mornings, so I was VERY thankful he hadn't taken it off!

Does Sam wear zip up pajamas? I have heard some parents put them on backwards so that their kid can't unzip it and take them off. Might be worth a try.

Well, here's my little Jimmy Olsen and Clark Kent (and me as a queen bee). :) Ozzy had a little neck tie, but he didn't want to wear it. I was shocked he wore the hat and glasses the entire night. And Jimmy had a little paper camera, but there was no way he was going to hold onto it so we left it at home. We went to the "Willy Wonka Fun Night" at our church. Ozzy immediately found the hockey and played it for the entire 2 hours we were there.
 



Attached Files:







SSL27016.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2









SSL27042.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









SSL27032.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









SSL27015.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









SSL27012.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mommabrown

Here are our Halloween photos from last night! Emme is so funny~ She had a blast and was happy to see all the people and costumes last night!

Afm, well AF is 2 days late. I tested Sunday and it was a bfn. I haven't gotten the guts to test yet again. Last night I woke to some cramping so maybe she is on her way. :shrug: I am gonna hold out a few more and see if she shows I think....Maybe....

You all have absolutely darling babies and I love seeing the pictures of them all dressed up! :D
 



Attached Files:







1383321_635963473113520_338157954_n.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 3









1383928_635963429780191_2108265443_n.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 3









559765_635963496446851_1597002318_n.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel and Shell, your pictures are adorable! It sounds like Halloween was a success! :flower:

Skadi, I talked to my SIL about guest posting on your blog and this is what she said, "Her blog is awesome! I would be happy to guest post. Would she like something specific like a craft or recipe? Does she want me to get the info to her soon so she can get the post ready to go before she has the baby? Does she just need one post?" Her blog is www.thespottedblonde.com if you want to check out her stuff.


----------



## Skadi

Oh her blog is pretty!

A craft or recipe would work great, it's up to her what she would like to showcase. Before December would be great so I can be sure to have it setup and scheduled and ready to go.. She can submit as many posts as she wants, I'll be doing a call out for guest posts to other bloggers I know to get me through a couple weeks at least.

Here is Keira on Halloween:

https://www.frugalmomeh.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/IMG_8620-1024x682.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely pics ladies <3


----------



## Mel38

I'm 37 so yes my son is 7months old and I am now 4wks pregnant.... Little scared but my age says now or never:)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Mel38! :flower:

Skadi, that picture of Keira is adorable!

Well, it's been pretty quiet on here this past week! I guess we've all been busy. I think Alia's canine teeth are getting ready to break through, because she's acting like she does when she's teething. And Liam has been waking up at 5:30am every morning (in addition to still waking up every 2-3 hours to eat) so I'm perpetually exhausted. :sleep:

Also, random question. For you ladies who were at 162 lbs (I know there were a few of us) and looking to get back to the 140's, how is it going for you? I plateaued for a long time around 162, and then finally started focusing on eating MORE food, and now I'm finally starting to lose a little more weight, and am now at 153. So I have 5 more pounds to go until I hit pre-pregnancy weight with Liam, and 13 pounds to get to my ultimate goal of 140. After Alia, I was never able to lose the last 8 pounds, but I also wasn't breastfeeding, so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I hope that Alia's teeth come in soon and stop giving her trouble! Sounds like you have an early riser also...Ben always wakes at 6am! But normally eats and then goes back to sleep but by that time Sam is awak! :dohh:

That's funny you mention about weight loss; I was doing good for a while and then went to Vegas last weekend and its been hard getting back to it but this morning I made the decision to get serious again! I'm at 153 also. So still 13lbs. I was hoping to get there by Sam's 2nd birthday but now it might be cutting it close...:wacko: 

I had planned to go running again but hadn't found a supportive enough bra! :blush: 

Been a busy week for us, DH is gone in Vegas still and not back until Saturday! I miss him and ready for him to get back. Its hard being single mom...but I guess one week out of the year isn't too bad! :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi ladies how is everyone. I have been following but not posting. Everyones pics are soo cute with thier los halloween costumes. Aww

Mel congrats!!! EVerything will be fine xx

Jordyn: Im sorry that Liam is waking up soo early for you. I hope Alias teething goes ok. That is great you are down to 153!!! I am 157 right now. I was also 162 but i got down to 159 before i ended back up in the hospital when Eva was 3 weeks and gained like 16 or 17lbs again there. So Losing the extra weight put me behind. 

Heather: I hope this time away from your dh goes fast for you. That cant be fun to be away from him. 

We FINALLY got moved back into our house tuesday night. OMG i slept sooo well! We also have one road open now getting down to the valley and back! We are not soo secluded anymore! Jonathan is really starting to talk now. He is starting to repeat us and well im just soo proud of him lol. Natalia is learning to sociallize some more while in preschool. And Eva is doing great as well. I switched her formula from the Enfamil Gentlease to Gerber Goodstart Soothe. It seems to be helping alot. She sleep about 12 hours at night. Our first night back in the house she slept from 9pm until 1030am. I was able to prepare dinner. Make the beds. Feed natalia and jonathan. Do some laundry get dressed and did my hair and makeup all before she got up lol. She is a great sleeper!


----------



## Harley Quinn

It has been quiet on here... I had to go back and double check what I posted last. It feels like so much has happened. 

Jordyn, I'm sorry you're still feeling so sleep deprived. Teething and lack of sleep do not go well together. I hope Alia's teeth come in quickly. Ozzy just got his four canines all at once too.

I thought I was still losing weight, but I just weighed myself about a week ago and I'm at 179. :( So I think I'm actually gaining weight, or at best just stalled. I had been up to around 208 while pregnant (yikes), so I have lost a decent amount, but clearly I need to do something different to start losing weight again.

Heather, I hope you have a good week. I agree; I think about a week of being "single" is all I'd be able to handle!

Stacey, that's awesome that you're back in your place! Woo! And how great that Jonathan is starting to talk more. So fun. Ozzy's really starting to repeat us more often too. And putting together three words sometimes instead of just two.

Skadi, that picture of Keira is so cute! How are you doing? Less than 6 weeks to your due date? Feeling anything labour-like yet? (I hope not, but just curious!) :)

Congrats, Mel!

Shell, any news? Has AF showed yet?

Well, the big news around here is that Jimmy will take a bottle! Whee!!!! :wohoo: Ozzy never did, so it feels so good to know that I can go out for longer than 2-3 hours without feeling guilty about leaving my baby behind to starve. I don't know why, even if I had just fed Jimmy before I left and was only out for like 2 hours, I was always so stressed out the entire time I was out. I would just picture him at home screaming his head off in hunger. So I think it's time to start pumping and building up a small stock pile so that DH and I can start going out more often. :)

And the other fun thing that's happened is that Ozzy finally started saying Jimmy's name instead of just "baby" all the time. Except he can't pronounce the "J" sound so he says "Bimmy." Hee hee. It's so sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

hi all

im still alive lol


----------



## Skadi

Harley - Thanks! All is quiet over here. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Logan! I was wondering about you too! You're only 2 weeks and one day from full term! How are you feeling?


----------



## lilrojo

Lol well last week at 34 weeks had nst due to lack of movements took a lot of oj to wake baby up... Fingertip dilated today 35 weeks nst way better happy baby and a touch more than a fingertip but not a ton...

So back next week and I'm gbs negative :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm glad your DH is back today. I have a hard time when DH works so late that the kids are both in bed by the time he gets back, so I'm not sure I would cope with being on my own for a week! :wacko:

Stacey, I'm so glad to hear that you're back in your house!!! And that's amazing that Eva is sleeping so well for you. I hope I get a good sleeper like that someday. :flower:

Rachel, that's great that Jimmy is taking a bottle for you! I made sure DH gave Liam a bottle every week so that he would be used to them, because I'd heard too many horror stories about breastfeed babies resisting bottles. Glad you don't have to worry about that this time around!

Elizabeth, I'm glad everything is going well this time around! :flower: Having never really experienced third tri before, how is it going for you?

Logan, I'm sorry your LO gave you a scare like that, but I'm glad it turned out to be okay!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, but it looks like my excitement was a bit premature. We went to the movies last night and left the boys with Daniel's parents. I left a 5 oz. bottle for Jimmy, but MIL said he refused to eat it. :( I just tried giving it to him today and it was a no go. I guess we'll have to keep trying. *sigh* Anyone have tips on how to get him to take a bottle other than just trying over and over?

On a brighter note, we saw Thor 2 and it was awesome. We went to a new cinema that has a VIP theatre. It's 19+ (that's the drinking age here), so you can order alcohol and food and they will bring it right to your seat. The seats are big and spacious and have little tables on the arms that swing out. I ordered a burger and OMG it was delicious. I made Daniel take a bite it was that good.


----------



## Skadi

Hmmm Third Tri... not very comfortable but immensely more comfortable than I had imagined. I feel more comfortable now than I did in the week or two before my water broke with Keira. Sleeping is not really happening.. its more like brief periods of dreams and a whole lot of tossing and turning.

Harley, have you tried a different nipple? Keira was always good at taking bottles but some she would refuse because she didn't like the nipple.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm sorry you're having trouble with Jimmy taking the bottle again. :( We used Avent bottles with Alia and Liam and never had any problems, but it could also be because we started giving them bottles a lot earlier.

And we saw Thor 2 also, and I agree, it was great! We got to go see a advanced screening for free because it was a perk of an IT seminar/workshop that DH went to that day. So that was cool. Our theater here had a VIP theatre like the one you described, but we've never been because it's too expensive. But just hearing about your delicious burger is making me salivate. :haha:

Elizabeth, I think sleep is the worst part of third tri. Everything else I could handle, but turning over in the middle of the night was excruciating because my hips and pelvis hurt so bad.


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- I don't know how I would deal with it if DH left that long. he works for a company that has offices all over the world, so there is always a chance he will have to go there or many other places in the US. his buddy had to go to Germany for a month and just got back. I would not be happy about it, that's for sure.

Stacey- yay for getting back home!!! bet there is nothing like it.

Rachel- wish I could help. mason was a refuser. I maybe gave him a bottle 2 times around a month old. he took it somewhat then. I waited til he was about 2 months old the next time and he refused til recently when I weaned him. the only ones he takes good now are tommee tippee, which are expensive but worth it to have him weaned. maybe you could try a different bottle?? that would be my guess, but I have almost every kind and nothing worked with him. maybe try breastflow or mOmma bottles?? im gonna try to give this baby bottles more often starting earlier and see how it goes.

Elizabeth- fab you have made it this far!!!! 

Logan- I hope baby doesn't give you anymore scares. not long now!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hmm, yeah maybe I'll try a different bottle or even just a faster or slower flow nipple for the bottles I have. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies

Not much longer 2-4 weeks :) can't wait


----------



## Skadi

lol I can wait... I'm not looking forward to being more tired than I already am.... but I can't wait for newborn baby snuggles! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Lol I'm tired already.... 2 kids are exhausting


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, I hear you! Liam has been waking up between 4-5am every morning, in addition to waking up 3-4 times to eat throughout the night. I am a zombie. :sleep:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm sorry that Liam is still waking up so much for you throughout the night! That can get exhausting very quickly. 

Not much longer Skadi and Logan! :happydance: I'm so anxious to see what you're having Logan!!!

Rachel, I wish I had some advice about getting Jimmy to take a bottle but thankfully both my boys never had any issues with the bottle. I think just keep trying and hopefully he will take it. I actually have been worried about the opposite with Ben that he will prefer the bottle over me now that I'm back to work! :wacko:

I know you mentioned playing soccer, do you have any advice on a good sports bra while nursing? The ones I used to wear are just not supportive enough to go running! 

Stacey, that's great you're back in your home!!! :happydance: I'm sure that is such a relief. And that's so great that Eva is such a great sleeper for you. You're very lucky. 

Well, its nice having DH back home even though this morning he made me super mad! :growlmad: Ben woke up at 5:45 like usual and I warmed a bottle for him to give to him and put him in our bed so that he wouldn't have to get up and on my way to work DH text me saying that Ben woke up Sam and he was all mad and told me no more babies!!! :cry: The thought of it just makes me cry. I know he is mad that Sam woke up and tired but I just hate to even think about not getting one more. 

Part of me wants to talk to him about it but I know it will just be an argument! He hasn't yet been 100% sold on a third but I just thought time would convince him :shrug: 

On a more happy note, we took Sam to ride the train on Sunday and then went to Venice Beach. It was a really fun day! 

Also, I don't want to jinx it but Ben has been sleeping 7:45-4ish the last week and then wakes to eat and sleeps again for a few hours!!! I think he is finally starting to get it. :happydance:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps2176058f.jpg

And our little milk drunk baby! :haha: :cloud9: 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsfe172e9a.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

I too cant wait to know what im having.. lol.. time is doing fast but dragging at the same time lol.. 

Though I have so much to do yet.. need to pack for myself and the kids.. get the carseat in.. get the last things up from the basement.. like the bassinet bouncy chair swing etc..


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great pictures, Heather! I've got two sports bras that are tight enough and one that's just too old and worn out and therefore too stretchy. The ones that fit are both from Old Navy so they're nothing fancy.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and I wanted to add, Heather, that maybe your DH just needs more time to think about a third. It sounds like he was making a statement out of frustration more than anything, given the timing of when he said it. Maybe you can at least get him to agree that it's a possibility without saying that you will for sure have more kids. If one of you wants another but the other doesn't then maybe it's best to remain "undecided" for now and discuss it later and maybe one of you will have changed your minds by then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, those pictures are adorable! And how great that Ben has been giving you so much sleep lately!

As for what your DH said, I agree with Rachel, it sounds like it was a statement made in frustration and probably didn't have much thought behind it. I would wait until he's in a really good mood (or even better, when he's saying something about how great the boys are or how much he loves them) and then just casually say something about how nice a third would be, and see what his feelings are then.

Liam slept in until 5:45am this morning, which doesn't sound great, but since he's been waking up between 4-5am lately, it's a good thing! I put him to bed at 5pm last night (as opposed to 6pm), and it looks like it made a difference. I know the whole rule about putting them to bed earlier to get them to sleep in, but I didn't really want his bedtime to be _that_ early, because it means we can't really go anywhere in the evening without messing up his bedtime. :dohh:

Logan I know you've mentioned it a long time ago, but when did your first two kids come? And when do you think this one will come?


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I hope he starts sleeping better! that can be so rough. for some reason mine start a routine of 7pm-7am early on. I don't think I do anything special though. somehow they just get into that routine between 2-3 months. I have heard the early to bed rule though.

logan and Elizabeth- so close now :happydance:

heather- I agree it was a feeling in a moment. im sure guilty of saying things out of frustration that I wouldn't say later, even though I try hard not to let my feelings persuade my thoughts and words. I would give it some time. and if it were me I have prayed in the past to have God change DH's mind. he was done after our 3rd, and we are on our 7th, and he wants more. that speaks volumes lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Melissa. I love the name you chose! Sophia Lynn is very beautiful. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks! Jason is very sure of it. I love it, but im always concerned what if I see her and think she looks like something else? we do this every time. he loves a name the moment we find out the gender and im all iffy. I asked him how can he always be so sure and his response was "its what I do... I make babies and then I name them." why do I even give him a reason to give me silly answers?? but it is the prettiest one to me so far. he agreed if she doesn't look like a Sophia we will change it, so we aren't telling family til she is born.

heather- I forgot to mention, I loooove your pics! you are such a precious family <3


----------



## HAKing

Thanks for the advice, girls! Its still a touchy subject for me and when I think about it I get upset so I'm just trying to ignore it for the time being before bringing it up again. 

Melissa, I love the name you've picked! I know what you mean about second guessing it though. I did it a lot with Sam before he was born and even when I was in labor with him I still considered a different name but DH didn't like it and when I saw Sam I knew that had to be his name. I remember being rushed back to the OR to have csection with Sam telling DH and nurses that I still wasn't sure! :haha:

Rachel, I might try just getting a super tight sports bra and see if it works...I like them tight but I don't want to feel like its harming anything. I heard that tight bras while nursing can harm breast tissue or something like that...:shrug: But boobs bouncing all over isn't exactly a picnic either! :rofl:

Full term tomorrow, Logan!!! :happydance:

Stacey, how are you? :hugs:

Jordyn, 5 does seem early to go down for the night but I too believe/heard of the whole early to bed thing too! I start feeding Ben around 7:30-7:40 and he is in his crib by 8pm and then we put Sam to bed. When does Liam first wake up after laying him down for the night? 

Does he seem like he nurses less during the day and more at night? I've heard of some babies being so busy during the day and fascinated by all kinds of things that they kinda "forget" to eat and then make up for it during the night? Maybe he is doing that? :shrug:

Today I'm starting to get into full Birthday planning mode for Sam. His party is only 3 weeks from Sunday and I know its gonna sneak up pretty quick with Thanksgiving being thrown in the middle.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I put Liam to bed at 5pm again last night, and this morning he wanted to start the day at 4am. :dohh: So back to the drawing board. He always wakes up one hour after I put him to bed, eats a little more, and then goes back to sleep, and from there, he goes 2-3 hour stretches. As for eating during the day, he eats every 2 hours, so it's not exactly like he's not eating often enough in the daytime. I've decided to try giving him a little rice cereal (if he'll eat it, Alia wasn't a fan) and see if I can fill him up a little more, since I've wondered if maybe my supply is a little on the low side, and that's why he has to eat all the time.

I think it's a good idea to just sit on the topic of a third child until you're both more calm about it. :hugs: And good luck with the party planning! Are you doing a theme or anything?


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- would love to hear your plans for his party! I did the name thing with mason as well. when I saw him I knew he was a mason, but wasn't sure up to that point. I couldn't wear a tight bra when nursing or I would start to get a clogged duct, but I think I was just more prone to that

jordyn- mason was the same. ate all the time. not sure if my supply was low or what either. in fact he was still up nursing a couple times a night til I weaned him about 6 weeks ago. when he started taking formula bottles before bed he started sleeping through. my others got on a 7-7 stretch of sleeping pretty quick. may have been supply or just him digesting the breastmilk quick.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, something had to give, because I've been pretty miserable lately, and I decided it was breastfeeding. I'm proud of making it as far as I did, but I think it's the best decision for both me and Liam.

Liam hasn't fed easily in 6 weeks (since that really bad nursing strike he had). I've had to fight with him to get him to eat, and almost always have to walk and nurse at the same time or else he refuses. So needless to say, it has caused a lot of stress for me. I don't know how often I've cried over breastfeeding. 

Liam has been eating every 2 hours, day and night, for over a month, and is still managing to drop percentiles in weight. Plus, he's fussy and miserable most of the time.

So last night I gave him a bottle of formula before bed, and he laid there in my arms, and peacefully drank the whole thing and then drifted off to sleep. I haven't been able to feed him so calmly in a while. Then, he slept for 4 hours! So when he woke up, I tried to feed him the pumped milk I'd had from earlier, and he went right back to being fussy and difficult, even though it was coming out plenty fast in the bottle. Then I made up some more formula and he drank it just fine and went back to sleep for another 4 hours! (This kid has only ever slept that long a few times, and not in a very long time). The he had some more formula and slept for 2 and 1/2 hours until it was his wake-up time.

I thought it would be harder for me to give up breastfeeding, and I guess it is still sad, but at the same time, I just feel a huge amount of relief. Plus, I'll take 2 night-time wake-ups any day. 

So my conclusion in all this, is that either I wasn't making enough milk for him, and he was just hungry and frustrated most of the time, or something about my milk changed about 6 weeks ago when all this started, and he just doesn't like the taste of it anymore, so wasn't eating enough of it.


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- he may have been allergic to something you were eating too. mason would break out if I ate eggs or peanuts. but when I drank milk he wouldn't break out. he just got really fussy like his tummy didn't feel good. he also would refuse to eat which really sucked cuz he wouldn't take a bottle. sounds like you are doing whats best for both of you, that makes you a great mama! I am making sure this one takes a bottle from day 1 so if she is allergic to a bunch of stuff or has a lot of issues I can give her formula and know she is getting what she needs. great job on doing what you need to relieve the stress. that will make for a happy baby and mama :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I think you made the best decision for both you and Liam. Like Melissa said, he may have been allergic to something in your diet. You did a great job nursing him for 4+ months! :thumbup: a happy momma means a happy baby and only you know what is best and right for him. :hugs:

As for Sam's party, we are doing a Thomas the train theme. He's currently obsessed with trains so we are having it at a park that has miniature steam engines for the kids to ride. I'm really excited about it! 

Do DH and I had a really good relaxing day today and talked about baby #3. We have decided to not completely close the door to having a third but decided to talk about it again around Ben's 1st birthday. I'm very happy with that idea. I feel it's giving me time to relax and enjoy the boys without stressing too about the idea of not getting a third. And honestly I don't think I'm ready for another any time soon anyway. A lot is happening in our lives now and is keeping us plenty busy for the time being. :) 

On a side note, I think Ben is going through a growth spurt. He was up every 3 hours last night! :dohh: hopefully tonight is better. At least we all got to take a 3 hour nap today though!


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- his party sounds like it will be a blast! im glad you guys talked about another and you get some relief that he isn't closed completely. I remember going through that exact thing. after my girls I didn't want anymore. then my first ds was a surprise. there was 7 yrs between him and my youngest dd. It really made me want another so he could grow up with someone closer to his age, I was hoping for a brother for him. DH didn't want anymore. I remember feeling so upset. then we started talking about another and I was so happy he would even consider it. his heart has changed a lot since then obviously lol. I feel so blessed to witness my children laughing an playing together. <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for the support ladies. Combi feeding is going well right now. I just give him formula until I'm pretty full, and then I breastfeed him, which he's okay with, because there's plenty to drink and it starts flowing right away. So I'm not getting too engorged, and he's not getting too frustrated, which is nice.

Heather, your idea for Sam's party sounds great! I'm also glad that you and your DH have found a compromise about #3 that you feel comfortable with. I'm sure when Ben is a year old, and your DH can see how much fun your boys have together, he'll be more willing to throw a third into the mix. :winkwink:

Melissa, I've seen a similar change in my DH since we've started having kids. :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Looks like Rojo had a baby girl!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow! Congrats on your pink bundle, Logan! Can't wait to see pics!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow congrats logan!!! :pink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

Here's a video of Alia and Liam interacting:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100542560546388&ref=notif&notif_t=video_processed

Also, a video of Alia commanding me to pump some milk. :rofl:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100542563101268&ref=notif&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that video of Alia telling you to pump milk is hilarious!!! :rofl:

How is Liam doing now that he is getting formula at night? I hope he's starting to sleep better for you. That's a great idea that your pumping still though or nursing when you're full so he still gets some milk from you! :thumbup:

Congrats on the baby girl, Logan!!! :cloud9:

Well, about 10 days ago I'm pretty sure Ben went through his 3 month growth spurt because he was eating around the clock and once that passed he got so used to me nursing and him falling asleep (in my arms because I passed out too :blush:) that he would only sleep with me holding him and when I put him down he would freak out! So as much as I'm not a person that believes in CIO I just had to do it. We started 2 nights ago, first night he was pissed for 40 minutes. Last night only took 20 minutes and both nights he slept through. :happydance: I hope tonight is even better. Fx! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Liam's doing pretty good. We're still dealing with the 4 month sleep regression, though. :( He typically does 1 hour, then eats some more, then does a 4 hour stretch, and then two 2 hour stretches, and is up for the day. Except for today, he's been waking up between 3:30-4:30am for the day, which has been horrible. Today he slept until 5:30am. You want to know why? I talked DH into getting up with him! :dohh: I swear, my kids always sleep longer for him than for me.

Heather, Liam went through a phase of needing me to rock/feed him to sleep, and it was miserable! Thankfully he's over that, now, and will only need to be rocked if he's particularly upset. Otherwise, he's pretty good about going down for naps and bedtime.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Congratulations on your little girl, Logan! I guess we were right when we all guessed girl. Hee hee. Looking forward to seeing some pictures and hearing how you're doing. :)

Jordyn, those videos are so cute! Alia made me crack up telling you to pump milk. Ha! And I'm so glad that Liam is eating enough that he can sleep longer for you. Hopefully a full night of sleep is just around the corner for you.

Heather, it's crazy how fast most babies will adjust with the CIO method. Thankfully, we don't need to worry about it with Jimmy yet. He settles way better than Ozzy ever did, and we didn't need to sleep train him until he was about 9 months. 

As for the sports bras, yeah, they can be kind of restricting, but like you said that's kind of the point. I figure it's only for a few hours, and I always feed him right before the game starts, so it's not like I'm binding up my super full boobs or anything. Although the one time that one of my boobs was kind full I of course got hit with a ball straight on it! That was not fun at all. I worry more about wearing an underwire for too long than I do about a sports bra, to be honest.

Well, we're doing pretty good over here. I've been kind a busy, so I haven't been on here as much as I'd like to. But Jordyn's inspired me to share a video, so here's one of Jimmy really laughing for the first time: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151961074125862&set=vb.507790861&type=3&theater


----------



## Skadi

Almost term now! Woo!

Also, the baby dropped a few days ago so that is a good sign. I'm so excited and can't wait for this baby to come! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9136.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Looking good, Elizabeth! Can't wait to 'meet' baby! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- loooove the videos! they are so adorable! I plan on doing one bottle a day from the start with this one. I may try pumping, haven't decided yet. it never worked last time for me so its a frustrating memory. I may just do formula for her bottles.

Elizabeth- you look fabulous!!! cant wait for the big day <3

heather- we haven't ever used cio so I cant really help or compare but I hope your LO sleeps better. 

Rachel- oh my goodness is there anything cuter?? he was cracking up at his big bubba! I love it when my kids tickle each other and make each other laugh


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that video was awesome! I can't wait until Liam starts laughing like that. He's still only made little half-chuckles.

Melissa, I love the avatar pic of your whole family. :flower: And I totally recommended doing bottles at least once a week starting around 2 or 3 weeks so they get used to it and stay used to it. :thumbup:

Elizabeth, you look fantastic! Not much longer now!!

Well, I ovulated yesterday! I had the strongest O cramps and lots of EWCM, so I'm pretty darn certain. So I guess we're _really_ NTNP now...


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks jordyn- my oldest dd never smiles for pics and the 4 boys were all grumpy that day, nice lol. I told DH we look like the grumpiest family ever lol. but I guess that's what you can expect with a big family, there is never a perfect picture. yay for o'ing and ntnp!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that video of Jimmy laughing is adorable. I love when they start really laughing like that! Ben giggles a lot but nothing like Jimmy yet. Hopefully soon...as soon as it starts I always find myself doing any silly thing I can to make them laugh! :haha: I think it's one of the best sounds ever! 

I keep forgetting to ask, when did you have your first pp period after Ozzy? If I remember correctly, you still bf him while pregnant with Jimmy, right? I know everyone is different but just trying to get some sort of idea of what to expect. 

Elizabeth, your bump is beautiful! :flower: I wonder if this baby will come before you're due or keep you waiting. Either way I can't wait to see pictures of her! 

Jordyn, yay for O!!! :happydance: are you nursing Liam anymore? If so how often? 

Melissa, I love your new avatar pic! You have such a beautiful family...and looking at all those little boys it's so exciting that you'll have a girl this time to mix it up! :cloud9:

Well, as I mentioned we did CIO method with Ben and the first two nights were hard but by the 3rd he went straight to sleep without a fuss and is back to sleeping all night! :happydance: he only woke once last night since to nurse and went back down right after. 

So now I'm thinking, with all this extra rest I'm gonna actually start running again. Tonight I'm gonna do a trial run of it after putting the boys down. Might have to duct tape my boobs but it's happening one way or another :haha:


----------



## Skadi

I'm hoping for soon. I don't think I can take much longer lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, my milk supply is pretty much gone. I haven't breastfed Liam since 3am, Saturday night, and will probably have enough milk for the 3am feeding tonight to breastfeed him again. But after that, I won't be surprised if I never get enough milk again to make it worth his time. Plus, after having bottles now, he really has no patience for my slow let-down.

That's great that Ben is sleeping so well for you! I hope you can sail through the 4 month sleep regression without it messing things up.

Elizabeth, this pregnancy must feel like it's lasted a lifetime compared to your first! I'm so curious to see how far you'll go this time.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, it's probably kinda bittersweet to be done breastfeeding. You did awesome though to have nursed him exclusively for 4 months! 

I really enjoy nursing Ben so I think it might be hard for me to wean him when the time comes. But me feelings might change when he gets teeth so we'll see! 

I hope Ben doesn't get messed up either. I don't recall the 4 month sleep regression with Sam though...and honestly never heard of it before till you mentioned it :shrug: so I sure hope it doesn't affect him! 

Elizabeth, you're so close to the end...the last month is always the worst though! How are you sleeping?


----------



## Skadi

Yes, it feels like I've been pregnant for years! What is sleep again? :<


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, yeah, I hope the 4 month sleep regression passes you by. There's a thread in Baby Club right now full of us suffering through it, that Vanessa started, actually. So she's still on BnB, just not on our thread much anymore, unfortunately. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2061593-please-help-me-my-resolve-weakening.html

As for breastfeeding, it really is bittersweet. When I think about breastfeeding, I feel regret and sadness that it's over, but then I make myself stop and actually remember what a constant battle it was to feed that kid, and then I just feel relief that it's over.


----------



## Duejan2012

hello everyone! How is everybody?:flower:

Logan: Congrats on your baby girl i cant wait to see pictures!:baby:

Skadi: Anytime now. Your bump looks great.:flower: I cant wait to see her as well. Its nice to get some more baby girls on this thread lol.

Melissa: I love that picture of your family!!! I love big familys and yours well just beautiful. How are you feeling? I love the name you have picked out!:thumbup:

Rachel: What a lovly video. Eva is starting to laugh too:cloud9: but not quite like jimmy lol. I love it.:baby:

Jordyn: You did amazing to strickly breastfeed Liam for 4 months! That is just wonderful!! So dont feel guilty about starting hime on formula. How is he taking to it? Wow thats great for Oing. It really doesnt look like you really are ntnp lol. I too have never had any problems with the 4 month sleep regression with Natalia or Jonathan. Acually i dont think that had any sleep regression that i can remember but i have read plenty about it. I sure hope eva follows in her brother and sister footsteps lol

Heather: Wow i cant believe that Sam is almost 2. Its is soo sad for me to think that my little boy is getting so close to 2. Im sure he will have a blast at his party. I might have missed but what are you doing for him? I remember you saying you were going to start him potty training. have you? If so how is it going? Jonathan is obsessed right now with sitting on the little potty while me or natalia going to the bathroom. He has even peed a few time. I think soo i might start training him but im in no hurry. I hope running works out well for you!!

AFM well i have just been soo busy latly. Working and taking care of the kids is alot of work. I am just soo tired by the time i get home and everyone is in bed. I just pass out basically. Eva is doing great and is getting cuter and cuter every day. She has some dimples but i cant tell if they are real dimples or just from her having a chubby face lol. We got her ears peirced a few days ago and she didnt even cry. She was smiling at the lady who did it. the lady said she has been peircing ears for 7 years and has never seen a baby not cry. I have a strong little girl lol. 

Some not so good news about me is i have been seeing a internal medicine doctor. They are afraid that i might have a auto immune decease. I have had some test come back positve for it. I also am having a extremly fast heart rate usually staying in the 130s or so. I have going to have to put a heart halter on for 24 hours to see what my heart is doing. The doctor also told me i am not to have any children right now. She also told me that if it does turn out i do have a auto immune decease then i am to NEVER have anymore children:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: She told me that if i did i would probably have a great pregancy with little complication and a healthy baby but after the baby is born a high percentage of mothers end up getting really sick and even dieing. (hense why i was soo sick only 3 week postpartum) I dont even know what to think. Im only 23. I was fine until i was 30 weeks preg with eva. I just have soo much stuff going through my head. 

First it was my pre e. Then my delivery not going the way i wanted. Then me getting sick 3 weeks pp causing me to lose my chance of breastfeeding. Getting kicked out of our house by the flood 4 weeks pp. Living in a hotel for almost 2 months going back to work full time and now worrying about my health. I just dont know what else could go wrong. I was put on Celexa as my ob thought it would be a good idea considering everything and i am feeling much better. I well honestly ladies i dont even know what to think:cry:


----------



## Skadi

Oh that's terrible news! Do they know what Auto-immune disease? I am borderline lupus (I have Raynauds disease) but have never been told not to get pregnant (obvious mine isn't so serious yet!) 

Thank goodness you already have 3 beautiful children already though! My sister has Leukemia and would have to come off her medication for a full year before even trying to get pregnant. Needless to say, its not really worth the risk so I doubt she will ever have her own. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear that you may have autoimmune disease. :( I really hope that you can have more kids, but like Elizabeth said, if not, at least you have three beautiful little ones already. :hugs:

And it's funny that you said it doesn't sound like I'm really NTNP. We technically are, because it's not our "goal" to have another baby, like we're not going to be crushed if it doesn't happen right away. However, because I know exactly when ovulation happens (thanks to that unmistakable cramps) it's hard for me to just ignore what's happening and go with the flow. And because I know I'm in the TWW, I naturally start thinking about symptoms, and then that leads to a secret hope that maybe I am pregnant, even though it would be utter chaos. I just can't help myself. :dohh::blush:

Oh, and we got some great news yesterday! We put an offer in for a house, and it got accepted! It needs so work put into it, but that's what we wanted, because we want to be able to sell it for more than we bought it. It's a 4 bedroom house, too, so each of the kids will have their own room and plenty of space to play. I'm just soooooo ready to not live with my in-laws anymore!


----------



## Duejan2012

They are not sure yet what it is. She is thinking Lupus but some of my symptoms point toward multiple sclorosis? Since i live in colorado where the chances of MS are higher then other areas has also got her worried. I thank god for having 3 beautiful children already. My husband said that if this its true that i have ms or another type of auto immune then everything will be fine. I was upset because he wanted another and i wanted another and i would feel soo bad if i cant give him another. He said our three perfect children are what is important and that they grow up with a mother. He was soo sweet. saying we will always be together no matter what. I take care of a lady who has ms and it just scares me. I really hope that that is not it. 

How did you get diagnosed with lupus? Like do you remember if they took blood or what the results where?


----------



## Duejan2012

jordyn: Im sorry haha i didnt realize i said it doesnt look like you are ntnp i meant to say it does! Sometime i type to fast and dont relize the little mistakes i make. Im sorry. Wow thats great that you got accepted. 4 bedroom is wonderful! You will be soo happy to get out of your inlaws im sure :)


----------



## Skadi

Great news about the house Spiffy!

It can be difficult to get a quick diagnosis for auto-immune diseases since many of them behave similarly and generally the symptoms vary person to person. :/ 

I was referred to a Rheumatologist for Raynauds disease. My sister had actually been seeing him for years over the same thing, I just figured it wasn't worth being seen so often over. She was getting bloodwork done constantly the way I get mine done and they actually caught her Leukemia as it started. I decided at that point that it was probably worth the appointments. 

He suspects underlying Lupus is what is causing my Raynauds but the bloodwork hasn't shown it conclusively yet so he is monitoring me every few months with further bloodwork and exams with no medication at this point. 

I actually need to give him a call because I seem to be experiencing some kind of arthritis in my left hand which could be a lupus flare up. Not nice. :/


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- yay for the house!!! so exciting <3

Stacey- im so sorry to hear that :( will be praying for you

Elizabeth- that's crazy about the reynauds and lupus being related. my mom has lupus. I had vasospasms from bfing which are related to reynauds.


----------



## Skadi

Ugh I had that when BFing too, although only early on. Once everything settled down it wasn't so bad. It did make things extra uncomfortable though.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, how was your run? Did the duct tape work? ;) Oh, and my cycles came back when Ozzy was around 7 months, maybe like a week before. He started solids at 5 1/2 weeks, so it was about a month and a half after that.

Jordyn, that's awesome news about the house! I hope everything works out and you can move in soon. :)

Stacey, that would be such shocking news to receive. I'm not sure I'd know what to think either, if that happened to me. I'm glad to hear your DH is being really supportive and sweet through it, and I hope that you have an answer/diagnosis soon so you can start to think about what might be in your future. You really have been through a lot lately. :hugs: I didn't know there was a higher rate of MS in Colorado? Do you know why that is? What a curious thing.

Well, I guess the big news around here is that Ozzy turned two last Tuesday. Yay! It was a fun day. We went out for breakfast and then to an indoor play place. I also made cupcakes, and he enjoyed one (the icing at least... lol). Here's a link to pictures I posted in my journal. 

Here's a question for you ladies. Are any of you who just recently had babies losing lots of hair? Or have you had that happen after a baby being born? I vaguely remember that happening with Ozzy, but not for this long and not as much hair all at once. It's been like 2 weeks and every time I shower I'm loosing like a full handful of hair. It's gross. But I'm wondering if it's normal or if it's related to my hormones being off (I've also been kind of emotional off and on).


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls sorry I've been out so long. I have just been caught up with Emme and the kids.

Harley---I lost tons of hair about 2-3 months after Emmaleigh was born it was crazy! 

I am not sure what else is going on but I do plan to read back and get properly caught up.

Afm, well no baby on board yet and we have been fighting so much this last week with Thanksgiving and we spent it at his mom's house and I really am still pissed at them all. I don't know how this baby thing is gonna work when we have been arguing like this. I hope you all are doing well and are having Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, I'm so sorry it's been so long, I hope all of you are doing well with your respective mad houses :flower: I'm not going to scroll back too far because my head will spin lol, but 

Stacey I'm so sorry to hear about all your recent troubles, and I'm gutted to hear that you may have an autoimmune disease. I can't believe all you've been through lately. Will be thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:

Jordyn that's fabulous about the house! When do you get it? 

As for us, all is ok, although I've been quite down lately. Milo is still waking 3/4 times a night for feeds and I'm very tired, and napping is bad too at the moment. It's got sleep regression written all over it. Just feels a bit 24/7 for me at the moment and I don't get a break. 

But of course I love my boys to pieces and they are doing well. Noah has started preschool and is amazing me, he's really enjoying it and I think it's great for his social skills and independence.

Looking forward to catching up with you all :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

pie- its good to hear from you hun!!! sorry about the sleep. hopefully things get better. cant say I have ever dealt with sleep regressions, hadn't even heard of it til I was on bnb. but it sounds horrible. 

shell- sorry you two are arguing so much. hopefully things quiet down soon.

rach- maybe your hormones are changing?? maybe your cycles are trying to come back?? or maybe your body is just getting rid of excess pregnancy hormones still?? something hormonal would be my best guess. I learned about hair loss when I was estrogen dominant. its a factor. after I learned about it I started noticing when I was about to start af every month I would lose some hair. when your progesterone starts to drop, estrogen rises and that kicks off certain side effects like pms, etc. would not lose as much when I started using progesterone cream. cant remember if I noticed it too much while nursing mason or not.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I lost a bunch of hair starting at 4 months postpartum with both babies. I don't know how much you're losing, but I know that it's normal to lose quite a bit. Ozzy looks like he had a blast at his party! Those cupcakes are so bright and exciting looking! :flower:

Mommabrown, sorry to hear about the arguing. I hope things resolve soon. :hugs:

Vanessa, Liam has just recently dropped one night-time feed, so he know eats 3 times a night. Still not great, but better than 4 times. Our boys are almost 5 months...shouldn't this regression be over by now??? :wacko:

Well, I'm 8dpo today, so will probably test daily from here on out. :haha: Here's this morning's test. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204168


----------



## Harley Quinn

I might call and make an appointment with my doctor just to see what he thinks. Mostly because I've also been really irritable lately. I guess I'm worried about my thyroid. I wouldn't be concerned if it was just the hair loss, but with both those things happening I just want to be sure.

Jordyn, when I first looked I thought I might have seen a line, but the more I look the less I can see it. That seems kind of backwards! Anyway, I think there may be something faint there! Looking forward to seeing some more tests. :thumbup:

Good to hear from you, Shell. Sorry things aren't working out the way you'd like, and I hope you can resolve whatever it is you're arguing about soon. 

Good to hear from you too, Vanessa. I'm so sorry, hun; you must be exhausted. Keep hanging in there! It'll get better eventually. :)


----------



## Pielette

I haven't experienced hair loss as such but I have noticed that my hair isn't growing as fast as it used to, both the hair on my head and my legs. But then my hair is now a short pixie crop so it would probably be less noticeable if it was falling out. My mum has a problem with her thyroid and she's always cold which is a symptom of it too, do you get cold at all Rachel?

Thank you, I am definitely hanging in there. We actually had a five hour stretch a couple of nights ago which is unheard of for him, he did 7pm until midnight. It's really frustrating because when he was younger he used to do bedtime until 3/4am!

Jordyn I can't believe they're about to turn 5 months! And to be up so much at night at 5 months, grr. We're on about 3 night feeds at the moment too, with the odd night of 4. Need matchsticks to hold my eyes open :coffee:

Ooh Jordyn I do love looking for lines! Will be watching in anticipation :haha: We're using bf as a contraception but I'm well aware it might not work. Well we want number three anyway after all :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

No, I wouldn't say I get cold often. I mean, I'm usually colder than Daniel, but he never seems to get cold. lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- I hope you get things figured out :hugs:

jordyn- yay yay yay I love to line spot!!!! I thought I didn't see anything, then thought I did. cant wait to see how it turns out :happydance:

Vanessa- glad he got a little more sleep that night. hope he is getting ready to start sleeping more


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, here's today's test. I can definitely see a faint line in real life, but the camera is not picking it up very well. I hope that this isn't a crappy Wondfo test! (I'll probably take another test later today, though, so that should take care of that worry). https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204549

Vanessa, how did Milo do last night? Liam was up a lot, but then didn't wake up for the day until 5:45am, so kind of a toss-up!


----------



## Pielette

Hmm Jordyn I think I might be able to see something very faint! I couldn't see anything on the first one. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

We had a reasonable night. Milo went to bed at 6:20pm which is early for him, he skipped his third nap so needed to go to bed earlier. He had a feed at about 9pm but then went through until 2am which is excellent for him! Then up again at 5am and up for the day at 7.30am. Quite pleased with that, I can see a bit of progress.

He has been really fussy and feeding loads the past couple of days though not sure what that's about.

That's a much better wake up time from Liam!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I think Milo might be going through a growth spurt, because I think Liam just went through one. He had one day where he drank so much milk! And his night routine sounds kind of like Liam's, except he didn't do a 5 hour stretch. Liam went to bed at 6pm, woke at 9pm, 12am, 3:30am, and the up for the day at 5:45am.

It's hard to look at our boy's nights and say they're good, but at least I think we're both seeing signs that they will get better soon. (Hopefully!)


----------



## HAKing

Hi, Vanessa! It's so good to hear from you. :flower: I'm sorry that Milo is still giving you trouble at night sleeping! :nope: That's gotta be exhausting. Hopefully things are looking up...sounds like last night was a better night! :thumbup: But how exciting that Noah started Preschool...how does he like it? It seems early for him to start? Do they normally start that young over there? I think here the minimum age is 3 or maybe even 4? :shrug: 

Jordyn, it looks like I can see a faint line on todays tests. I see it and then I don't and then I do again! :wacko: Maybe I have a bit of line eye :haha: I hope that Liam's sleeping starts to improve for you soon. 

Super exciting about the house!!! :happydance: When do you guys get to move in?? Sadly, we have a while still before moving out of the in-laws so I'm a bit envious of you! 

Shell, sorry to hear that you and DH are fighting...I hope things get better soon. :hugs:

Stacey, I'm devastated to hear that you may have an auto-immune disease :cry: :hugs: You've been through so much these past few months...I hope things start looking up for you soon! You're a very strong woman to have gone through everything you have! 

I haven't "officially" started potty training yet...but soon. Sam has peed on the potty a few times too and loves to "try" and sit on the potty. He even makes a funny face like he's trying :haha: 

Rachel, I lost a lot of hair after having Sam around 3.5-4 months. I thought it was due to me stopping breastfeeding and the drop in hormones but this time it has happened at the same time with Ben (just in the past week or so, I've noticed it). I think it is very normal but wouldn't hurt to check with your doctor just to be on the safe side since you're also having a bit of irritability.

I love the pics of Ozzy for his birthday...its crazy to think our babies are 2 (or almost 2)!!! 

Melissa, how are you feeling? I noticed you are going to a "happiest baby" class...what is that all about? 

AFM, I've been insanely busy lately! Planning Sam's second birthday is taking up every free minute that I have. :wacko: We are doing a Thomas the Train theme (I think you had asked, Stacey :) ) I am making everything for his party and putting together decorations so its been very time consuming but I think it will be awesome once it all comes together. We are having the party at a park with mini steam engines for guests to ride. 

I also started running again and have gotten pretty serious about losing the last of my weight to get to my goal. I have to run after putting the boys to bed so I'm getting a tiny bit less sleep but feeling good so far. No duct tape has been used so far... :haha: But I do think I'll need to invest in a better sports bra soon.


----------



## Pielette

We must reman positive Jordyn! I do see progress in both of them. That's what I keep hanging on to. Growth spurt is definitely possible, his weight gain had really slowed down in the past three weeks but he feels heavier over the last couple of days. I'm hoping he has gained weight next week because I could really do without health visitors on my case.

Thanks Heather! :flower: Aw that party theme sounds great, love the sound of the mini steam engines. Gosh you've got some energy to be going running after the boys are in bed. It's all I can do to drag myself down the stairs :haha:

It is early for Noah to have started preschool, generally it's from age 2 onwards but most people leave it until 2.5 or 3. We decided it would be good for him because he's only ever been with me, DH or my mum and I wanted him to start interacting more with other children. It's amazing though because he's taken to it so well. He does two mornings a week, Thursdays and Fridays. Plus it gives me and Milo some alone time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, we're still in the inspection phase right now, and then we have to close on it, and then we need to do a little fixing up before we move in, so we probably won't be able to lave my in-laws until the beginning of February. :(

I can't wait to see pictures from Sam's party! It sounds like it will be awesome! :flower:

Vanessa, you should tell Milo that he's 5 months old now, and this whole 4 month sleep regression was sooooo last month. :winkwink:

Melissa, I just read this blog post and it made me think of you. But I think all you ladies might like it. :flower:
https://mychildiloveyou.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-most-families-have-2-children.html


----------



## Pielette

Spiffynoodles said:


> Vanessa, you should tell Milo that he's 5 months old now, and this whole 4 month sleep regression was sooooo last month. :winkwink:

Haha, maybe now he's turned 5 months today he'll be thinking ok time for some sleep! Well a girl can dream :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I see a line!!!! that blog was fabulous. she is very wise :)

heather- our class is based on the book 'the happiest baby on the block' it teaches about soothing techniques and comes with the book, a calming music cd, and a swaddling blanket. its a free class given by our hospital so we figured why not. my only concern is that its from 7-9pm tonight and we have never been away from home without the kids so late. our youngest 3 boys usually go to bed about 8:30pm so we told the girls to let them stay up unless they are tired and want to sleep. im sure we will be texting the girls the whole time lol, but should be ok.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, losing hope now. Here's my two (because I didn't want to trust the first one) tests from this morning. I feel like a see a slight line on the First Signal test, but now I think I'm just deluding myself. :(
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204963
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=204964


----------



## Pielette

Ah Jordyn, no I can't really see anything on those either. How many dpo are you? 

How did your class go Melissa? Were the kids ok?

Having a nightmare day with Milo, this baby just won't nap! :coffee: I managed to get him down earlier at lunch while Noah was having a 'nap' (he's in the process of dropping it so it was more like quiet time in his room). So I thought to myself I'll nap with him. Next thing I knew it was half an hour later and that was all we managed.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I can't really see a line either. :nope: Just curious, have you had your first PP period yet since stopping breastfeeding? 

A fixer upper house is always fun, our first house (that we still own and rent out) was one and it was a lot of fun to make it "ours"! You'll enjoy it once its done just how you like. :thumbup:

Vanessa, sorry Milo isn't napping for you today. How was he last night? Was Noah a good sleeper for you or did you have trouble with him also? 

Melissa, how was the class? It sounds like it would be really interesting and if its offered for free, why not! :thumbup:

Today I'm in super Birthday mode! Last night I finished some more cookies for the party so just doing a little day by day has helped some. No running for me last night though :cry: I was exhausted, I fell asleep around 8:30! Poor Sam woke up at midnight though with his teeth hurting him. He's getting in his 2 year molars now and they are giving him a rough time. 

Are any of your toddlers going through that right now? It's gotta me miserable for them! :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm 10 dpo today (or possibly 9 dpo if I got my ovulation cramps the day before O, instead of the day of). I hope Milo takes better naps for you! Liam has been doing little half hour naps, too.

No, I haven't had my PP AF, but I'm almost 100% positive that I ovulated, so if I'm not preggo, I'll expect AF this weekend. As for the house, we're only going to live there for 2 years, and then sell it to try and make some money, so it won't be quite as fun fixing it up for someone else as it would be if it was for us. :(

I'm still just so amazed that you ever have energy to go running! I'm just exhausted all the time. :sleep:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, try not to get too discouraged if AF shows...and if she does show at least you know you're fertility is coming back! :thumbup: 

Its funny, as much as I would love another baby and to be pregnant right now I don't think I could handle it quite yet. Even NTNP is a little scary for me right now! :haha: Maybe in a few months I'll feel different. :)

And I don't always HAVE the energy, haha...I just make myself do it! I guess I'm just really desperate to get down to 140 :blush: 

How is your weight loss going? :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I thought I saw a line on both so I must have line eye. :(

class was great. we got the cutest swaddle blanket and learned some soothing techniques for babies. it was actually really nice. kids were just fine. we did leave the girls some candy to keep them happy in case anyone needed it. they held out til about 8:30 which we suspected would be the time since that's when the LO's go to bed. class ended a little early and we were home by 9. the 3 littles went straight to sleep which we expected. all in all it was a good night :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I see a faint line on the Wal-Mart brand test, but it's so faint, it's hard to know if it's an evap or not. I'm glad you enjoyed your class! The "swaddle, jiggle, suck, shh" method of calming babies worked great for Alia as a baby. :flower:

Heather, it's funny, because we're not necessarily "trying" to get pregnant, but then I've just been feeling so pregnant that it's hard not to get excited, and then subsequently let down when you get a BFN. I don't blame men for not understanding women. I hardly understand myself sometimes. :dohh:

As for weight loss, I've seen 151 on the scale, but that's the lowest. Now that I'm not BFing anymore, I think it will be really hard to lose more. :(


----------



## Pielette

He was ok last night actually thanks Heather, we had a four hour stretch and a three hour one as well so not too bad for him. I've been keeping a record of his sleeping for about two weeks, I'm following the No Cry Sleep Solution and the good thing is I can see improvements. At the beginning he wouldn't sleep anywhere other than in my arms! Noah was and still is a fabulous sleeper, he had dropped his night feeds at 3 months and started sleeping through the night properly at 5 months. Somewhat of a shock for me to get this tricky little thing! Still I do love him to pieces. And they're both in bed now so all is good :haha:

Jordyn either way it's good if AF shows, nice to have that confirmation that your fertility is back :thumbup: I would imagine it will take a while for your cycles to sort themselves out after birth and breastfeeding, but great that you had ovulation cramps.

I'm not sure how I feel about another baby right now. We're using bf as contraception but I'm aware that it's not a guarantee and we could fall pregnant. I'd be delighted and scared if we did! I know it would be a bit mad. But given that I'm not willing to protect against pregnancy I guess that shows that I'm happy for it to happen. I did wonder if my cycles were starting to try to get going given that I've been having some EWCM. 

Melissa the class sounds good :flower: What techniques did you learn? I would imagine that you already knew a fair few of them :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- :rofl: yep that's it. the first signal walmart brand tests were the ones that showed first with this pregnancy. even earlier than frer, which is usually my go to test. i had gotten evaps on them before, but it was as they dried and when they were fully dry it would be white. when i was actually pregnant an extremely faint line stayed there after it was dried. i couldn't get the line to show on a pic.

Vanessa- we knew pretty much all of them lol, but its always good to get a refresher :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, here's my FRER from this morning. Not very promising. :(

https://www.canyouseealine.com/timthumb.php?src=/hpts/41511.jpg&w=555

Vanessa, Liam has only woken up to eat twice the past two nights (to eat, but he still wakes up to whine and fuss, of course. Urgh.) so I can see improvements as well. Lets hope that after this, we get a free pass with the 8 month sleep regression!


----------



## Pielette

Sorry Jordyn, no that doesn't look very promising :nope: Was this your first month ovulating again? 

Sounds similar to Milo. We appear to have cut down to two feeds overnight but we still have wake ups for seemingly no reason. The frustrating thing is the moment he stirs he rolls over (sleeps on his front) or brings his knees up to try to crawl :dohh: And then he cries because he doesn't want to be on his back!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I'm sorry it's a BFN today. Even though you are just NTNP, I know it's hard not to get your hopes up, so this must be a bit of a let down. But it sounds like your cycles are coming back soon, so that's a positive.

And thanks for sharing that blog post. It was an inspiring read for sure. :)

Heather, it sounds like Sam's party is going to be awesome!

Vanessa, that's great that Noah is starting preschool already, and especially great that he's taking to it so well. I agree it's good to find ways for kids to interact with their peers and not just their parents or grandparents most of the time. Thankfully, there are lots of ways for Ozzy to do that - at church, at the community drop-in play time, with his cousins at least once a month. I think it's helped him not to have separation anxiety too, since we've been doing those things from a very young age. 

How are things going with your new baby girl, Logan? Does she have a name? Maybe I just need to find your journal and stalk you there. ;)

How are you hanging in there, Elizabeth? :)

AFM, just getting ready for a visit from my mom this weekend. Need to do some cleaning and organizing and whatnot. And make some cookies for a Christmas party we're going to on Saturday. That'll be a busy day because I'm doing a Tupperware party in the afternoon too. Did I tell y'all that I'm selling Tupperware now? I can't remember! It's been really good so far. It's so well known that it's been easy to sell, plus it's nice to have something non-kid related to do. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I thought I saw an extremely faint line again so I must just know where the line is 'supposed' to be if that makes sense. sorry hun :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, did you test today?

Are you still there, Stacey?! How are things? :)

Well, I had my doctor's appointment today. Long story short, he's going to send me to get bloodwork done to check some things (hormones, iron levels, etc.) that could be causing my symptoms. But he also said I sound depressed. :( He's recommended a mom's support group and counselling (I said I don't want to take meds just yet). Next week I'll get the bloodwork done and also call to make an appointment with a counsellor. DH is being super supportive, and I know there is a whole thread about PND where I can find lots of support as well. And of course, you lovely ladies. :) So, I'm really curious to see what the blookwork results are, but I think it might be a combination of medical and social "issues."


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- :hugs2: x a million


----------



## Pielette

Sorry to hear that Rachel :hugs: When will you start the support group? I think starting with counselling is a great idea rather than the meds straight away. Really glad your DH is being so supportive. Hope it all begins to help and we're always here to listen :flower:

Things are good with us, think we're making slow progress with Milo's sleeping. We're down to 2 night feeds now and he only woke up last night for those feeds, he didn't need resettling at any point which was great :thumbup:

Today we're going to be putting our Christmas tree up and getting a wreath for the front door :happydance: It's the first time we'll have Christmas in a house we can decorate on the outside. Tempted to do some white fairy lights outside as well.


----------



## Skadi

I'm impatiently waiting now ;) 

My obs wants to give me a sweep on Monday and now thinking I might be down for that. lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, Melissa. :)

Vanessa, slow progress is wonderful. And how fun to be decorating your first house for Christmas! (Or at least on the outside.)

I don't blame you, Elizabeth. I hope baby Ava makes her appearance soon. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I hope the bloodwork gives you some answers, and that's great that you'll have a support group to talk to, instead of having to take meds. But like Vanessa said, were always here to listen as we'll! :hugs:

Vanessa, I'm glad Milk did so well for you last night! Liam is still only eating twice, but he's still waking up a lot. But he's still slowly getting over his cod, so hopefully when he feels a little better, we'll see some improvement.

Elizabeth, I hope Ava comes soon! You're as far along right now as now as when I went into labor with Alia. Do you know if you're progressed at all?

As for me, I haven't tested since Thursday because I'm fully expecting AF tomorrow. If by chance she doesn't show, I'll test on Monday.


----------



## Skadi

I have no idea at the moment. I don't think I have progressed though, no signs of anything going on. I guess I will find out on Monday... I just don't want to go overdue as I don't want their Birthdays so close together! It seems kind of poopy for both of them to have birthdays right on top of each other plus Christmas. :<


----------



## blessedmomma

Elizabeth- I hope she comes very soon! I had sweeps with 3 of mine. with 2 of them I had the baby the next day. the other one I had several sweeps with and was finally induced at 41+4. I would say if your body is close it helps move things along in my experiences :thumbup:

Jordyn- hope af doesn't show :hugs:

Vanessa- good to hear he is doing better. and yay for decorating! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Skadi, that would be hard for them to have birthdays so close around Christmas, too! I hope she shows up reeeeally soon!

Well ladies, I was totally expecting AF today, but then when I woke up, my temp was still high, so I thought I'd do one more test. I think I *may* have gotten a faint BFP. Does anyone else see it?

https://www.canyouseealine.com/timthumb.php?src=/hpts/41654.jpg&w=555


----------



## Pielette

Skadi I really hope Ava gets moving for you soon! I would prefer not to have two LOs with birthdays on top of each other too.

Jordyn I totally see it! I just showed it to DH to see if he could too (therefore discounting any of my wishful thinking!) and he can as well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Vanessa. I'm still not sure whether to tell DH, or wait and take another test tomorrow to be absolutely sure, first. I think he's going to freak out. :wacko::haha:


----------



## Pielette

I'd wait to get more of an obvious line so there's no room for doubt! 

Having said that I'd probably be so flipping excited I'd just burst with it. How do you feel?


----------



## HAKing

On Jordyn, I totally see it!!! :happydance: I was driving home from sam's birthday party and thought I would check in and I could see it right away (even while driving down the freeway :haha:) 

How do you feel??


----------



## Skadi

Oooh I think I see a line too! How exciting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Emotionally, kind of excited, kind of freaked out. :haha: I took another this evening, and sure enough, another faint line!
 



Attached Files:







photo2.JPG
File size: 107.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I can't wait to see what tomorrows test shows! 

If I were you I'd be freaking out :haha: have you told DH yet?

Rachel, that's good you don't have to go on meds. It's helpful to have people to talk to and we are here anytime! :hugs:

Elizabeth, I hope Ava comes soon! 

Vanessa, that's great you're noticing improvement in Milo's sleep. Hopefully he keeps it up. :thumbup:

Stacey, hope you're doing well. :hugs:

As for us, today was Sam's 2nd birthday party. It was a huge success! I didn't take a lot of pictures but I know everyone else took a bunch so I'll have to get them from them. 

Sam is passed out already along with Ben! :sleep:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsac560651.jpg
Sam on the train with my parents, he must have rode that thing 10 times! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsc336a6cd.jpg
Sleepy boy! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps3ceb68a7.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps47a91c82.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love the pics! So glad everything turned out so well at the party! :flower:

Sadly there will be no test tomorrow because that evening test was my last one. :dohh: But DH is going to pick up some more on the way home from work, and I'll take another one on Tuesday with FMU. Oh, and so I guess that answers your other question. I told DH. He freaked out for a few seconds (he threw himself dramatically on the couch), but then he said, "Okay, let me say a quick prayer and ask the Lord if we were supposed to get pregnant so soon." A short prayer later, and he said, "Well, that was a quick answer! The Lord reminded me that children are always a blessing." :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- its unmistakable!!!! whoop! I thought I saw something last time, but thought it was just me. I may have lines burned in my brain where the line is supposed to be lol. so many positives in my day :haha: very wise man, children are always a blessing. such a perfect gift :) no need to pray about that, God has already ordained it!


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- looks like a great bday! some tuckered out little boys you have there :sleep:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I totally see it on both tests! Makes me wonder if those other test were also BFP's or just evaps, since it's just now showing on a FRER. But whatever, either way it's super exciting!!! Can't wait to see Tuesday's test, but I'd be really surprised if it's not a BFP. :)

Heather, sounds like the party was a success! And also like you put a lot of work into it, so way to go. :) ETA: Checking your phone on the freeway? *tisk tisk*

Elizabeth, I hope Ava comes soon so that their birthdays aren't as close, like you said. We've lucked out so far in that all our birthdays are pretty spread out and also not super close to any big holiday. Well, except for Ozzy - his birthday is always near American Thanksgiving.

Well, I'm going to try to go get my blood drawn tomorrow morning. Both DH and I have been feeling sick (him for over a week, me just since yesterday), so I'm not going to be surprised if it doesn't happen, but I'm sure going to try. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it looks like my little bean is not sticking. :nope: My 16 dpo FMU test is much lighter (mislabeled it as 15 dpo). :cry:
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-10 06.22.05.jpg
File size: 81.3 KB
Views: 5









2013-12-10 06.28.23.jpg
File size: 80 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Jordyn! I'm sorry that it doesn't look like your little bean is sticking. :cry: I was really hoping to see a nice dark line this morning when I signed on! 

Last night was my work's Christmas party. It was fun but I'm definitely exhausted now! :coffee: 

I really love the holiday season but it is so draining...this year is kinda funny for me since last year around this time I found out Ben was in there hiding and we didn't even know about him until 5 days before Christmas. It was a great surprise! :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I hope it was just that your pee was more diluted or something :( with some of my pregnancies I get better lines at night than fmu.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, Jordyn, that stinks. :( I'm so sorry today's test is lighter. Is your temp still up?

Heather, I'm jealous! I miss having a work Christmas party. I'm not actually going to any Christmas parties this year (other than a cookie decorating one, which is kinda different) and it makes me a little sad. But it also means the season won't be so busy and hectic, so maybe it's for the best.

AFM, I had my blood drawn yesterday and can see the results online today (I don't think my doctor's even gotten the results at his office yet). Looks like I've got low estrogen. Off to google up a storm!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies, but I'm bleeding bright red, now. :cry: It's amazing how quickly you can start to love a little person growing inside of you. I was already thinking about names that I'd like to consider this time around. And now all I want to do is cry. :cry:


----------



## HAKing

I'm so sorry Jordyn. :hugs: It really is amazing how quickly you can get attached to the idea of having another little one growing inside you. I once tried to explain it to DH but he just didn't get it. 

Hopefully next month will be your month! Try to keep your head up:flower: :hugs:

Rachel, so what did you find about low estrogen?


----------



## blessedmomma

:cry: sorry jordyn- of course you were already bonding. doesn't matter how small he/she was, you will meet the LO in heaven one day. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Oh Jordyn I'm so sorry :hugs: We love our LOs fiercely from the minute we know they're there. Cry all you need to. S/he will be forever in your heart I'm sure :hugs: Thinking of you.


----------



## Pielette

Rachel what does the low estrogen mean? I assume there's a few things it could indicate?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Jordyn, I'm so sorry, hun. Just like everyone said, I know how attached one can get to even the tiniest of babies. But you will see him or her one day, and in the meantime you can start to see some positives. Like, now you know that you for sure felt ovulation cramps, so you know your body and your cycles probably haven't changed much since giving birth. That will make TTC or NTNP easier. :hugs:

Vanessa, I wish I knew what it means. From the little bit I've read so far, it could be caused by a number of things, one of which is "childbirth and breastfeeding." I haven't had much chance to look into it today since DH has been on the computer all day (and the boys have both been extra time-consuming).


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, how are you doing? Hopefully you're feeling better :hugs: I'm thinking of you. 

Rachel, google is my worst best friend! I would be doing the same thing trying to figure out what low estrogen means and getting all stressed though :blush: :haha: 

Melissa, I can't believe you're already 3rd tri! Time seems to be flying by...maybe not so much for you though! 

Well, its been a very intersting week here to say the least...:wacko: I was notified that someone at Sam's daycare had gotten hand, foot and mouth disease! :growlmad: So far Sam hasn't shown any symptoms of it but there is a 4-6 day incubation period so I don't think we are in the clear until next Wednesday. 

Ben seems to be getting sick or teeth or something odd is going on! He's extra fussy the past few days and don't really want to eat too much (bottle or nurse) which is super odd for him so I'm kinda worried about him. I hope whatever it is passes soon.

And, for the good news...:haha: I went for my pap smear after having Ben last Friday and my doctor emailed me to say that it came back normal and I'm cleared for 3 years!!! :happydance: 

Also, we finally got renters that should be signing lease today and moving in this weekend! Yay. 

Today is Sam's birthday so we might go out and get dinner as a family and just celebrate as a family. Hard to believe my little munchkin is already 2! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, hope the low estrogen is normal or that it goes back to normal soon!

Heather, that's great that you got some renters (I know how stressful that is) and that your pap was all good and you don't have to have another one for a while. As for Ben, hopefully you're not heading into the 4 month sleep regression, because I noticed more fussiness and worse eating habits during that time. Maybe he's just getting a cold, though? Either way, I hope he feel better soon.

As for me, I'm doing better, but I feel like a need a digital slap in the face (any takers? :haha:). I still feel like I'm pregnant, and so I've been googling to see if there were any miraculous stories where women bled and had their Hcg levels drop, but were still pregnant (Not very many of those out there, by the way). I know my little bean is gone, but these persisting pregnancy symptoms are making it really hard to move on. :nope: So back to that slap in the face... :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- time is really flying by! and for me too. this month I start appts every 2 weeks, also for January. then February and march will be weekly. when the appts start rolling in like this it seems to speed everything up. hope Sam doesn't get hand, foot, and mouth. my girls caught it from daycare, but it wasn't too bad. and it will build his natural immune system if he does get it. hope whatever is going on with Ben is over very fast. yay for Sam's birthday, the good pap, and the new renters! 

jordyn- im sorry hun. did you test again to make sure it went back to negative? I have had 3 experiences with bleeding around my bfp. one was peyton. I had what I thought was a light period, but no cramps. and it seemed to be a little early for af. something told me to test so I did and was very surprised. my dr told me it was implantation bleeding which I had never heard of before. he said it should have only been spotting, but this was more like a lighter af. next one was with nathon. I spotted off and on from the beginning with him and had several sonograms from it. it was a subchorionic hematoma. it was at the place he implanted, but was a blood clot that was there. it finally cleared up, but his placenta deteriorated and began pulling away. that led to him having very low amniotic fluid and had to be induced early. not sure, but I felt like it was related. last experience was this time. I had gotten my bfp and started bleeding at exactly the time af was due. I had exactly what my periods were like, same flow, and lasted same amount of time. I kept testing and the test was getting darker but very slowly. they did blood work and hcg was going up but very slow. everything turned out ok of course, but they could never explain what the bleeding was.


----------



## Skadi

4 Days until my due date... getting impatient. :x


----------



## Pielette

Really sorry you're struggling Jordyn :hugs: What do your tests look like? Have they got lighter and faded completely? Some women do have bleeding like Melissa said. If you're not sure and need confirmation one way or the other you could always have blood work done to check your exact hormone levels. I'm thinking of you :hugs:

That's great that you've got some renters in Heather. Not so great that hand foot and mouth has appeared at the daycare! Haven't had that situation yet myself but I guess it must be hard to keep watching for signs of illness! Sorry to hear Ben isn't feeling himself. These little babies are hard to figure out.

Big happy birthday to Sam!

Hope she gets a move on skadi!

As for us, big night tonight - Milo is asleep in his own bedroom for the first time. We decided to take the plunge and do it. It's going to be very odd for me to not have him right next to me. I just hope we don't have an awful night which means I'm up every hour!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Melissa and Heather. I decided to take another test this morning, so that I could know for sure and just move on, and it was stark white, negative. And to be honest, I fully expected it to be. I guess I was just having a hard time letting go, which I didn't think would be the case, considering how early on the miscarriage happened. But now that I know for certain, I think I can start moving past this.

Elizabeth, after having Kiera so early, I kind of didn't think you'd go so close to your due date! Sending labor vibes your way!

Vanessa, that's great that Milo is on his own room! We noticed in improvement in Alia's sleep when we did that. I wish we could put Liam in his own room, but we have no room to put him in. However, we did ditch the swaddle last night and he did pretty well, so we're still making little strides. :flower:


----------



## Skadi

lol Well I didn't think I'd get this far either and also told myself I wouldn't complain about anything if I got this far. HAH!


----------



## blessedmomma

Elizabeth- hopefully that LO will make an exit soon! :happydance:

jordyn- im so sorry hun. prayers coming your way :hugs2:

Vanessa- hope he does well on his own :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just stepped on the scale, and I'm 148lbs! Which means I've officially lost all of the weight I gained with Liam! :happydance: Seeing as this was my goal before getting pregnant again, I'm pretty pleased. If I can manage to get to 140 (which was where I was before having Alia) then that will be great, but at least I can tell myself that I did better this time around than I did last time. :flower:

Also, we've officially started sleep training with Liam (we do controlled crying). He did pretty well for the first part of the night, but then he was crying most of the time from 2am-5am, which sucked, but then went back to sleep until 6:20am, which is the latest he's slept in probably 2 months. So kind of a toss up, really. Oh, and he's been only waking up to eat once a night this past week, which is amazing, because it took Alia almost a year before she dropped to only one night feeding. :flower:

Hope everyone is well! Elizabeth, I hope you've got Ava in your arms right now!


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- so fab you have lost the weight!!!!! :D

Elizabeth- hope she is here :crib:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great you lost all the weight! :thumbup: I wish I could say the same. I've just not been as focused as I would have liked. I am hoping to get back on track soon! 

Elizabeth, I hope you're holding your baby girl right now! 

Vanessa, wonderful that Milo is in his own bed. I'm sure it's sorta bittersweet for you. 

As for me, Ben seems to be back to his normal happy self! Babies are so resilient. Sam never seemed to get sick and hasn't shown any symptoms of the hand, foot and mouth disease so hopefully we are in the clear. 

DH and I had a good weekend with some friends of ours that have a baby that is 4 months older than Ben. It was good to get out even though dinner with a toddler, and two babies was quite interesting :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aww, sorry you're having a bit of a rough week, Heather. I hope Sam doesn't get sick! But hooray for finding renters. :)

Jordyn, that's so great that you've reached your goal weight! I'm only a few pounds less than I was a month ago, so I've still got a long way to go. But at least I'm heading in the right direction. And I guess I can give you a virtual slap in the face if you really want one. Ha! Okay, here it comes.... :bike:

Alright, so there isn't a slap-in-the-face smilie, so I ran you over with a bike instead. :haha:

Melissa, you're getting so close! It's crazy how fast time flies by. 

But oh my, Elizabeth, you are even closer! Just a day! Wheee!!! I hope little Ava arrives soon. :)

Vanessa, I hope you all sleep really well after transitioning Milo to his own bed. Hopefully it won't be too long of an adjustment period.

Well, I've only done a little bit of reading about low estrogen, but it sounds like it's perfectly normal while BFing and should go back to normal whenever Jimmy starts weaning. It seems like all the things I'm experiencing can be explained by low estrogen (due to BFing). My doctor never called (and I haven't call there either), so I'm guessing he didn't see anything of concern on the results. I'm certainly not going to stress out about it over the holidays. If things get worse, then I'll call the doctor again. And if they don't get any better, then I'll call one of the counsellors in the new year. That's the plan for now. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- its good he isn't catching it!

Rachel- I hope you manage while bfing. its so crazy how much hormones effect us. I told DH I couldn't wait for menopause now seeing how it effected me lol :roll:


----------



## Skadi

She is here!

Ava arrived on the 17th at 12:54pm after about 6-7 hours of labour. She is just perfect, and we will be home tomorrow. She weighs 7 lbs 4 oz and while she is over twice the weight Keira was she just seems unbelievably tiny! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Elizabeth! I can't wait to see pictures!! :happydance:

Rachel, I hope your estrogen levels stop making you feel so crappy. I swear, I felt like I was either pregnant or getting ready to start AF the whole time I was breastfeeding, which sucked. Stupid hormones. I agree, Melissa, sometimes I think Menopause might not be so bad. :haha:

Heather, I'm glad Ben is starting to feel better and that Sam didn't catch the hand, foot, and mouth disease!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray! So glad Ava is here!! Excited to see some pics, but of course I can wait. ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

yay congrats Elizabeth!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

Congratulations skadi! So glad to hear Ava has arrived :cloud9: Hope you're all settling into being a family of four and can't wait to see a pic :flower:

Jordyn that's awesome on the weight loss! I'm about 4/5 pounds heavier than I was pre pregnancy with Noah and I've just stepped up the exercising so I'm hoping to shift the last little bit soon. Have you done anything in particular to lose it? Oh and fantastic that Liam is now only having one night feed! 

Rachel that sounds familiar actually, about low estrogen while BFing. Isn't that why we don't ovulate? I'm sure that's the case. Bloody hormones are a nightmare! 

Well it's a mixed bag here at the minute. Both the boys and I have a nasty cold, it's horrid, which isn't helping matters in the sleep department. But Milo is in his own room and seems to have transitioned well. It's lovely for me to have the space and to be fair he doesn't give me much of a chance to miss him at night, little stinker.

We have figured out though that we've been missing his cues and he needs more sleep than he's getting. So I've been so strict on watching him really carefully for tired signs. I thought he could stay awake happily for 2 and a half hours but on reflection it seems he does much better with an hour and a half to 2 hour awake time. First slight whinge and I run upstairs with him as fast as I can :haha: He's been sleeping much better in the day and much better at night now. He still has 2/3 night feeds but now he's going straight back down afterwards. I'm ok with the night feeds as long as he isn't awake for ages.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Not doing anything in particular to lose weight. Just trying to make sure I don't stuff myself, especially since I'm not breastfeeding anymore, and as far as exercise goes, just a lot of trips up and down the stairs with the kiddos. :haha:

Vanessa, you said that Milo's naps are better now. What were they like before? Because Liam will only nap for 30 minutes at a time, and it's starting to drive me crazy. I've tried putting him to sleep after an hour, and I've tried keeping him up for 2 hours, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

Vanessa- that's the way ours are too with sleep. when I have them sleep more in the day they sleep better at night when they are little. everyone tries to get after me about it saying if I keep them up more in the day they will sleep better at night. but im not complaining about how they sleep so im not sure why they think I need advice lol. I have heard many moms around here keeping their LO's up during the day plenty more than mine stay up. hey, whatever works for them. but mine do better with plenty of day sleep. I read this book that said good day sleep begets good night sleep and it works lovely with mine.


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- we must have posted at the same time lol. peyton was that way. I had to put him on a strict sleep schedule during the day. he started doing awake an hour, asleep an hour all day. but it took a minute to get him there. I had to plan my whole day around it. but it was worth it when the 20-30 min naps stopped. and the screaming from being so exhausted in between those naps. i read this book called the baby whisperer, i think that's what it was called. think some babies just need a little bit more regimented schedule. and some babies just take smaller naps. if he wouldn't have been screaming with exhaustion in between i wouldn't have bothered to change his schedule.

my step sisters baby was only allowed to have one nap a day and was so cranky (I was babysitting him a while) I felt so bad for him. she wanted him to sleep all night from a very young and impractical age. sometimes i think we need to realize some babies have different needs than what we desire to give them. i try to fit myself around their needs instead of trying to make them fit with what i want. i know that's frowned upon by most people. but it works good for me and i know how im serving them is only for a season. think i can understand and adjust easier than they can.


----------



## Skadi

Just got home! Here she is!


----------



## blessedmomma

she is gorgeous!!!!! looks a lot like her big sister :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Such a cutie!!!! :cloud9:

Melissa, I'm the same way. I let my kids tell me when they need to eat and sleep and then accommodate them as best as I can (at least when they're really little). I have a friend who limits her kid's sleep during the day so they sleep better at night, and it works for her, but like yours, my kids do better when they get more sleep during the day. The trick is actually getting them to sleep! :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God she's a little stunner! Beautiful girl :cloud9:

Funnily enough my two have been very different with their sleep needs. Noah needed less than most other babies and dropped his naps early. I had to be careful about how much sleep he had in the day, if he had too much he wouldn't sleep enough at night. Now at 2 he's pretty much dropped his only nap.

Milo is very sensitive to overtiredness and needs more sleep. I realise now that I wasn't getting it right and he'd be overtired going into a nap, so waking at 30-45 minutes and wouldn't be able to sleep more even though he needed to. Because I'm now getting it right he's sleeping for around an hour and a half in the morning, same at lunchtime and a half hour top up in the afternoon. 

Just to give an example, yesterday we were at Noah's playgroup in the morning so I got Milo into bed 15 minutes late. As a result he was up screaming at the 45 minute mark. Today I had it perfect and at the 45 minute mark he shuffled around, sighed and carried on sleeping bless him.


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- yes! its good to be in tune with them.

Vanessa- my girls took naps til they were almost 4 yrs old. my boys dropped naps around 2. they are the same way, if I force a nap they try to stay up half the night. it only takes a couple times of that before you're ready to keep them up :haha: they are all different. its good to go with the flow and work it out to fit each one. mason was 1 1/2 and already has started dropping them, depending on what time he gets up. if its before 9 he needs 1, after 9 not a chance. he will be 2 in march!


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello everyone. How is everyone doing. Im not going to scroll back to far but i will try to catch up some.

Vanessa: It is soo good to hear from you!!!! Its been a while. I saw you around baby club so knew everything was fine but again its great to see you on the thread!

Jordyn: Im sorry to hear about your angel. Wow your weight is great. I am currently at 151 lbs. So ive lost about 5 since ive been on last. My goal is 140 as well! We can do it lol

Heather: Wow i cant believe that Sam is 2. Thats amazing how fast the time goes. Jonathan will be two on january 11th and its just getting so much closer. I love your pics looks like a great day!

Melissa: Wow i also cant believe how far along you are already. Third tri. Before we know it your little girl will be hear soon!!

Skadi: Congrats on your little girl. Ava is a very pretty name. That is almost how we pronounce Eva. Because of the mexican pronuciation the E is prounounced short if that makes sense lol. So when people ask her name i just say Ava. She is very beautifulxx

Rachel: How are you?

Has anyone heard from Logan?

AFM ive been just very busy. Working full time. Making sure Natalia get to and back from preschool. Jonathan and Eva keep me very bussy as well. They are both very well behaved though. Its funny that you guys were talking about naps because i was wondering about that as well. Jonathan is almost two and has been trying to drop his nap all together. Eva is similar to when natalia was a baby. She only "cat naps" is what i call it. 10 min hear and 15 there 20 alittle later. But i put her to sleep when she wants. That seems to be all she wants. 

As for my health. Still nothing to really report. Im getting my heart halter on the 26th. They did some blood work and the xrays. Most everything came back fine. The is good and bad news. Because they didnt see anything on my labs chances are this is something the is attacking my nerves pointing more toward Multiple Sclerosis. Someone asked why the ms rate is soo high in colorado. The reason is because of something they called the rocky flats. Years ago there was a secret building were they were building nuclear bombs and weapons and stuff like that. Well one day the place caught fire. And exploded leaving alot of places here contaminated. People who have been born and raised here have a higher chance of ms because of that. Im not sure if that is exactly why but that is what i hear. You can google rocky flats and see what is says.


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes Stacey!!!! I had no idea! DH and i went to Colorado for a vacation when i was pregnant with peyton and the dr warned me about lower oxygen levels. we were staying in a cabin on a mountain by woodland park and i couldn't seem to catch my breath. got dizzy and everything. I just assumed it had something to do with the lower level of oxygen there effecting health. how scary is that though! :nope:


----------



## Duejan2012

yea woodland park is high elevation. 1000 ft higher then where i am. I almost never loose my breath but that is because im use to this altitude. I remember though when i lived in texas for 4 years then came back here it was very difficult to breath.


----------



## blessedmomma

we came from Kansas at sea level lol. the cabin on the mountain we stayed at was 9,000 ft above sea level. we thought we were going to be staying at 6,000 ft. but we were looking at Colorado springs instead of the mountain :dohh: funny my dr said not to go any higher than 6,000 but we didn't know til we got there. it really was beautiful though! I imagine if I would have lived there I would have been used to it like you. it also might have been a little worse since we went in December and with the air being so cold?? idk really.


----------



## Pielette

Oh my gosh Stacey that's scary :nope: I'm so sorry to hear you may have MS. When will you know? I take it they have to do further testing? Can't believe that about Colorado, I never knew any of it! It's scary how these things can have such a massive effect on people's health. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Elizabeth, Ava is absolutely beautiful! Hope you are all doing well and that you have a great Christmas a family of four. :xmas9:

Stacey, that's so crazy about the Rocky Flats. I think I will google it later; sounds interesting. I sure hope you get some results soon so you can get on the road to recovery/treatment.

We're doing pretty well around here. I'm actually feeling much better compared to just two weeks ago. I'm getting excited to start feeding Jimmy solids soon because it means the start of him weaning or at least BFing less, which means the return of my cycles, which means feeling more normal and balanced! Plus, I really enjoy making baby food. :)

It looks like we've got a new tradition at our house, too. Taking a picture with Fozzy Bear while wearing Christmas jammies. Too fun!
 



Attached Files:







Christmas Fozzy Collage.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- your boys are so cute <3 so glad you're feeling better!!!! I was excited to start mason on solids too, but it did nothing to lessen how much he was nursing :dohh: he didn't drop feeds til he was napping less lol. I liked making baby food and also was given a mesh thing that I could put fruits and veggies in that he could chew on and suck the juices out. I hadn't seen it with the other ones, but it worked really good with him.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear that you may have MS. :( I hope that further tests show that you don't. :hugs:

Rachel, those pics are adorable! I especially love the last one with both boys. I loved taking pictures of Alia, but I love taking pictures of Alia and Liam together way more. :flower:

Well, we got Alia a play kitchen for Christmas, and it took DH and I 3 hours to assemble it! But we're so excited to give it to her. What are you ladies getting for your kids this year? :xmas2:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, I think I'm going to get one of those for Jimmy once he starts teething. Except I've seen ones that are silicone with holes in them instead of mesh. (I've heard those are easier to clean.) I got one for my future nephew for Christmas (he's due in February.) :)

We got Ozzy a Batman play set. It's the Batcave. :) It may be a few years before he really enjoys it, but he likes Batman, so I think he'll be excited about it anyway. And I think Daniel will enjoy playing with it too. lol

He would probably really enjoy a play kitchen, but we just don't have the room for one right now. I've thought about making one from cardboard someday. I just LOVE doing that sort of thing. And I also love assembling furniture, so I probably would enjoy putting a play kitchen together too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We got this kitchen, and I'm so excited about it because it actually looks like a real adult kitchen. But I just went to Amazon to get a picture of it, and noticed that it costs $249! We got ours during a Black Friday sale for $143, and then used a $30 gift card, so it was only $113! :D

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71ii3eTV65L._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- I will have to look into the silicone ones! the mesh ones are a pain to clean, but he loved them so much I used them a few times a day. and even though my other ones had mashed fruits and veggies, he is the only one that still goes nuts for fruits and veggies. the other ones like certain ones, but he will eat just about any. I cant say its because of that or not, but maybe lol. I wonder if the silicone ones get chewed up fast? he would really chomp down on his while he was teething. 

jordyn- we got all sorts of things. my oldest dd got lots of professional drawing/art supplies. she loves to draw. don't know where her artsy side came from. I took an 'art and psychology' class in college and drew a stick cow once. :dohh: my 2nd dd got lots of nail, hair, make-up supplies. she is very girly. she started teaching herself Japanese lately, but we had already finished shopping so im kicking myself for not getting her something for it. my 2 oldest boys got remote controlled helicopters, cars, trucks, and board/card games. my youngest 2 boys got baby dolls/strollers (they love to take care of their babies lol) some ride ons, and light up toys. of course they all got candy and some other things.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow jordyn- she will really love that!!!! we have a plastic little tykes kitchen, but its nowhere near as nice as that. maybe after we have Sophia we will get a nicer one. my boys would destroy that lol!


----------



## HAKing

Merry Christmas everyone! I'll try to read back later and get caught up :flower:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsbe383aa2.jpg


----------



## Pielette

Heather, what a gorgeous picture of your boys! Love that they've got virtually the same expression on their faces :cloud9:

Jordyn that play kitchen looks great! We got Noah a play kitchen a while ago but it's nowhere near as good as that one. For Christmas we got Noah a train set and some books, and we got Milo some teething toys and a cuddly lamb activity toy. It's nice for him to have something that wasn't Noah's first :haha:

I've been musing on Christmas actually. A couple of DH's friends have babies, one is nearly 1 and the other is about 8 months. We saw pictures of all their presents under the tree and it got me thinking, are we a bit 'mean'? We honestly felt that two presents each was enough :shrug: We didn't specifically think only two each but that's just how it worked out with what we bought.

I kind of think at the age my boys are at they have no clue what Christmas actually is and in years to come they'll be asking for all sorts of expensive gifts so I may as well make the most of keeping it smaller now. Also I don't want them to think it's just about a load of presents. But it's got me wondering if I'm wrong and should be spoiling them more?


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't see anything wrong with it Vanessa! I feel the same. we are downsizing a little next year for that same reason. we don't want them to just be about the presents and be materialistic and all. in the past we have actually taken out loans to load them up on Christmas and I feel very stupid about it. the loans were small and we paid them off the next month, but still. its not something I want to instill in them. we downsized a little this year and will do more next year. I wish I would have started off smaller, so I say great plan! one thing we did this year (and last) was to have them draw names among the 6 of them and they got to buy that person a gift. they love it! and it teaches them the joy of giving :)

heather- your boys are so darling! and I can def see the resemblance <3

merry Christmas everyone!! :xmas9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, cute pic of your boys! :flower:

Vanessa, aside from the kitchen, we got Alia a $1.00 coloring book, and we just got Liam a teething toy and that was it. And believe me, we definitely won't be splurging next year on a big toy like we did this year on the kitchen! So we're right there with you. I have a friend who gets their kids four presents every Christmas 1. Something they want. 2. Something they need. 3. Something to wear. 4. Something to read. So I thought that was a cute idea, except I think in our case, the "something they need" would actually be clothes most often, so we could cut down to three of those things.

Melissa, I hope you had a great Christmas!

Well, here's my kiddos on Christmas morning. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Jordyn I love that idea of four gifts! I'll be remembering that one :thumbup: Bless your little ones, look at Liam sitting up! Milo appears to have no interest in mastering how to sit, I guess it's because it requires being still for once. They're starting to look a bit alike as well :cloud9:

Thanks ladies, nice to know I'm not alone in thinking that it isn't necessary to go mad over buying gifts. I have always viewed birthdays as more of an individual 'spoiling' and Christmas as more religious and family orientated.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Liam has been sitting unsupported for almost a month now, which is awesome (because Alia didn't master that until she was 8 months old) but as for moving around? Nothing. No rolling, scooting, army crawling, nothing. But that's how Alia was, too, so it's not new.

Oh, and I keep meaning to tell you ladies, Alia is talking in 4 word sentences now! Like, "I see the blanket!" and "Alia clean it up." It's so cute to hear her talking like a "big girl". :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- so cute! yes, we had a great day <3 I heard about the 4 present rule this year. not sure if we will do that or not, but maybe a similar variation. your LO's are looking alike to me too. precious!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy New Years ladies sorry been so Mia

Sorry upside down ugh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

happy new year everyone!!! <3


----------



## Pielette

Happy New Year ladies! 

Logan what a gorgeous picture! 

For New Year Milo decided to sleep :happydance: Bed at 7pm, feed at 10pm, night feed at 2am and up at 6.30am with no nightly party or sleep fighting! I'm delighted, hopefully this is a sign of things to come. 

We had friends over and for the first time I think Noah was aware that we were having fun downstairs and he wanted to be part of it bless him. He kept 'crying' and when we went in to him he was pointing at the door! It took until we went to bed after the night feed for him to settle down properly for sleep so reckon he's going to be absolutely worn out today, I'm leaving him to sleep in as long as he wants.

How was everyone's New Years Eve?


----------



## Skadi

I spent my new Years eve alone watching When Harry met Sally on TV.

Ava is already pretty much sleeping through the night. She cluster-feeds from about 10 pm to midnight then doesn't get up until 5:30ish usually for a quick top up feed and stays down until 9ish! This is brilliant compared to the every 2/3 hrs with Keira that went on for a YEAR.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy New Years! We just stayed in and watched TV and had take-out for dinner. But it was nice, though. :flower:

Logan, what a beautiful picture of your kiddos! I forgot, have you told us what you named your sweet baby girl?

Vanessa, Liam slept almost exactly like Milo last night! Down to bed at 6:3opm, fed at 10pm, fed at 3am, and woke up for the day at 6:30am (which is unheard of for him!). I hope both our boys start making some great sleep improvements soon!

Elizabeth, sorry you were alone on New Year's eve. :( That's great that Ava is sleeping so great already, though!


----------



## Duejan2012

Logan your Los a beautiful!!

Vanessa Jonathan does the same every time someone is over lol.

Skadi I'm sorry you spent New Years alone. But sounds like Ava is sleeping like a champ already. 

Jordyn I love the pics of your Los on Christmas. Liam is soo cute

I just got my gallbladder out on Sunday. Been in the hospital since Thursday. So my New Years was spent on the couch trying not to move. It hurts very bad this recovery but the overall pain I was having is gone thank god!! I'm glad everyone had a great new year and Christmas


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, you just can't catch a break! I hope your recovery is quick. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Vanessa- yay for LO sleeping better!

Elizabeth- sorry you spent new years alone :nope: not nice. glad your LO is also sleeping good

Logan- your kids are precious <3

Jordyn- so glad your LO is sleeping better too. lack of sleep makes me grumpier than anything :(

Stacey- its seriously one thing after another :growlmad: maybe you will get a nice break after this love!

we really didn't do anything special. watched a movie with some popcorn. stayed up til midnight, kissed and went to bed lol.


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks everyone is hope we get some better luck with the new year. I have some good news my MRI came back negative for ms. I can't tell you how happy I am to hear that


----------



## blessedmomma

that's great news hun!!!! at least something went right :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm so glad to hear that!!! Finally some good news!


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks everyone. I want to update about what else is going on. Eva is getting soo big. We took her and Jonathan to the docs the day after my surgery cuz Eva was showing early signs of croup so wanted to get that taken care of. She was 14 lbs 12 oz. Jonathan still only 25. Witch worry some cause he hasn't gained in forever. But he had a ear infection. We got Jonathan a train set too for Christmas and skittle Mickey toy. He is obsessed with Mickey haha. We got Eva a few teething toys and a playmat. Natalia a shopping cart and cash register and some monster high dolls witch she's obsessed with haha 

I really like the present idea. The 4 gift idea. I don't think going all out is the thing for kids who don't even understand why they are getting there toys. 

My dh got me a nice canon camera. I got him a Mexico jacket and hat he's been wanting. Overall was very nice. Tomorrow is my birthday. I can't believe I'm going to be 24. Yikes lol 

I finally qualified to get some cell phones that wouldn't break me so my dh and I finally got the iPhone 5s. Hopefully I will be able to stay caught up now.

Jordyn when did Liam start sitting. Eva can for a few seconds but falls over lol

Melissa how is your pregnancy going? 

Here are a few pics of everyone.

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4e2e8caa.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4e2e8caa.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse2bf2349.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse2bf2349.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse58acbea.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse58acbea.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc0cfc36e.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc0cfc36e.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps68323391.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps68323391.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- your babies are gorgeous!!! pregnancy is going good. I overdid some walking/shopping yesterday and lost some more plug :( im hoping she stays in longer, but im starting to get nervous. my last 2 were 37 weekers and I would love her to stay put longer


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, those pics are gorgeous! I'm glad that you had a great Christmas with your kids. As for weights, Liam is about 17lbs (but he has his 6 month appointment in a week, so I'll get a better weight then), and Alia is 22 lbs, and hasn't gained anything in probably 5 or 6 months, so we've been giving her Pediasure every day to try and bulk her up a little bit.

Melissa, take it easy and keep that little princess cooking!

As for me, I think I'm pregnant again! Hopefully my test tomorrow will give me a definite answer, but I feel so pregnant, so I'd be shocked if I wasn't.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my jordyn!!!!! :test: :test: :test: cant we get a peak tonight please???!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I already used a FRER this morning, and so I can't quite make myself use two in one day when I'm only 9 dpo. :haha:

But here's this morning's test for now. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=216026


----------



## blessedmomma

I thought I saw something, then didn't, then thought I did when I lightened it. what do you see irl???


----------



## Duejan2012

Wow Jordyn I too thought maybe yes but maybe no. Can't wait to see the test tomorrow. Wow that's a great weight for Liam. I too am going to ask the pedi about giving Jonathan a pediasure. I can't remember did you mention when Liam started sitting? 

Melissa I too really hope she stays put longer. I do know lots of people who lose plug for a long time so hopefully your just one of those ladies. I'm not sure if I told you but I love the name you chose


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- thank you, we love it <3 I read some stories online of women losing it really early too and that everything was fine. there were also some scary ones that I wish I hadn't read lol. thanks google! I guess since I have had 6 and never experienced it this early it bugs me. usually I start losing it when I start to dilate around 34-35 weeks. it worries me too that both times I lost some was after doing a lot of walking. the first time around 18 weeks when walking really shouldn't be any kind of issue. my ob had checked me after that though and I wasn't dilated so that gives me peace of mind


----------



## Pielette

Stacey I'm sorry about the gallbladder but that's fantastic that you're negative for ms! And oh my God your babies are stunning :cloud9: So cute to see them together. 

Jordyn ooh! I keep tilting that picture and sometimes I think I see a very faint something, sometimes I don't :dohh: Keep showing us tests! It's so exciting. I really did know I was pregnant both times so I believe we can just know we are pregnant.

Melissa I hope you're taking it easy and please don't worry too much, although I know that's easier said than done! It regenerates itself as well. Google has never been my friend either!

We're all good this end. Two very tired boys in our house, what with all the visiting we've been doing. Milo now appears to be down to one night feed :happydance: Noah has pretty much dropped his only nap now. He might nap once a week but otherwise even if I put him upstairs he'll just talk to himself instead of sleep!

I'm about to start weaning Milo and am planning on doing BLW. I did traditional weaning last time but I can't be bothered with making purees, don't have time really so I'm going to cook a meal for the three of us every day (and DH at the weekends) and see how we go. He already stole a bit of scrambled egg and bagel off my plate the other day and seemed to really like it bless him.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, my test today looks like yesterday's which makes me think I was just seeing the antibody strip or something. :( I still feel like I'm pregnant, but these tests are starting to make me doubt myself. :nope:

Stacey, I forgot to answer your question, sorry! Liam started sitting unsupported right around when he turned 5 months old. Alia didn't sit unsupported until she was 8 months old! :dohh:

Vanessa, that's great that Milo is down to one night feed! Liam did that for about a week, and then went back to two, so hopefully he'll go back to one sometime soon. As for the BLW, I think might try it with Liam. I did a mix of BLW and traditional weaning with Alia and that worked out okay.
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

12 dpo, and still no BFP! But I feel exactly like I did last month when I had my miscarriage! So if I am pregnant, the fact that I don't have a BFP yet, makes me feel like I'd be heading toward another chemical. :(

Here's my test today in case you want to look. I think there's more of a line in the picture than in real life (which is odd). https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=217151


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I love your pictures! Natalia looks so grown up. Sorry about your gallbladder but that is GREAT that you don't have MS. I'm sure that was such a relief to find out. :hugs: 

Melissa, try to take it easy and keep little miss cooking as long as possible! 

Jordyn, I think I can see something but then again maybe not. Have you tested recently?? 

I can't believe how small Alia is still...sounds like Liam will pass her up soon! :haha: 

Vanessa, it sounds like Milo is starting to sleep better for you. I noticed you said you were going to do BLW. What is that??? 

Logan, I love the picture of your 3 on Christmas! They are so cute :flower:

AFM, everything is good! Glad that the holidays are over...I love them when they are going on but so glad to see them go! :haha: Work is starting to slow down too which is a nice break for me. 

The boys are doing great. Ben rolls from belly to back and back to belly now and has been sleeping on his belly most nights. He is pretty much night weaned which has been nice since I can get a full nights sleep most nights. :happydance: 

My stupid period came back on Sunday night though! :growlmad: I think since I was going so long without feeding overnight it was bound to happen I just didn't think it would be this soon! :dohh: Oh well, now I get to track them and do all that fun stuff :blush: :haha: 

Here are a few pictures of the boys...Sam is so in love with his brother, and vise versa! They always seem to be "talking" to each other; melts my heart :cloud9: 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps6ec6cf07.jpg

Little stinker wouldn't hold still for a picture! :haha:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsd1db08cc.jpg

He has so much personality with those eyebrows...I LOVE them! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps36e773be.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Oh, Jordyn...I think we posted at the same time. I don't really see anything but is there any chance you could be less further along then you thought? 

When should AF be due?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No, I'm pretty sure I'm 12 dpo. :(

Heather, I love the pictures! Your boys are so adorable!

I guess I should share a few pics of my little ones together! Alia actually asked if Liam could sit in her lap, so I put him there. :haha: (And of course I can't get them both to smile in the same picture :dohh:)


----------



## Pielette

Heather those pics of your boys are gorgeous! :cloud9: I can't get a picture of my two together since Milo tries to grab Noah's face/hair/clothes and generally annoys him far too much so Noah runs away :dohh:

By the way, Ben doesn't feed overnight? Oh my God I would love that! We're still on 1/2. I think more 1 than 2 these days but I would still love a decent stretch, four hours is my max.

Oh and BLW is baby led weaning - basically putting whatever you're having in front of them, rather than purees. So far he's had potato wedges (a big hit), scrambled egg (loved it), bagel, chicken and beef burgers. He wasn't convinced on the meat, kind of tasted it and turned his nose up bless him.

Jordyn they're lovely pics! Your babies have such lovely smiles. 

Not sure about that latest test pic. I think I can see something extremely faint when I tilt the screen but I'm not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me.

All is good our end. Milo is now working on his latest trick, pulling himself up to standing. Not mastered it yet, he pulls himself up on one foot then overbalances and falls over, but he did it on the cot bars earlier and I thought oh my God we have to lower the mattress! Crawling is almost perfected. I can't believe how much of a mover he is. Noah couldn't be bothered with any of it for ages :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

Vanessa- we did mostly BLW with mason. had a few purees in there, but not many. he eats a lot more variety of foods than my other kids. I def think it made a difference :thumbup: I will be doing it again for sure!

Jordyn- I saw the faintest of lines. hope its just taking a minute to rise :shrug: I would hope you're not preggo as oppose to going through another chemical, but of course more than anything I just hope you are preggo with a sticky LO :hugs:

Heather and Jordyn- looooove the baby pics :cloud9: so precious!!!

my LO mason has a double ear infection and possible pneumonia :( my boys all have a bad cough, so they are checking for whooping cough too. hope its just a bad cold for them. think his went into his ears and lungs since he was already having an allergic reaction to macadamia nuts and is teething. not a happy LO right now :nope:


----------



## HAKing

Such lovely pictures, Jordyn! :cloud9: Have you taken any more tests for us to analyze? :haha:

Vanessa, that is pretty interesting about BLW. I've never really heard much about it but now I'm thinking about maybe considering it with Ben. 

How is breastfeeding going with Milo? 

It is nice that Ben has been sleeping through the night, however it was quite the battle to get him there. We eventually did CIO with him because he was really taking advantage of night waking to the point that he was up every 1.5 hours. :dohh: 

Melissa, I hope that Mason feels better and also the rest of your kids don't get sick! It always seems like my two pass stuff back and forth to one another :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I got a verrrrry faint line in the time limit on a dollar store test this morning! So faint it doesn't really show up in pictures, but I'm hopeful. AF is due tomorrow, and my cervix is so high I can't reach it, and my temps went up. :flower: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=217613

Vanessa, that's amazing that Milo is pulling himself up to standing already!! :shock: Liam still isn't even rolling over! He just likes to sit and play with toys. Not much of a mover. :haha:

Melissa, I hope your poor kiddos get better soon! I hate it when they get sick. :(

Heather, that's great that Ben is sleeping through the night! I'm jealous!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I think I can see a super faint line! I hope it's the start of your BFP! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- I see it for sure! hope this is it :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Yep I also see a super faint line Jordyn :thumbup: Really hope it's the start of a blazing BFP! Keep showing us those tests, I love a good look at other peoples tests :haha:

Oh Melissa your poor babies, especially Mason! I hate having a sickly house, it's just miserable when everyone's ill. 

Yes BLW seems to be going well so far. Today Milo tried broccoli, salmon and pasta. He didn't like the salmon, quite liked the pasta and LOVED the broccoli. To the point where when he dropped the broccoli he got quite annoyed :haha: He's just joining in with dinner at the moment, don't want to overwhelm him so I'll bring in breakfast in a week or so I reckon.

Breastfeeding is going really well thanks Heather. It's so easy these days, well it has been for months. My aim was to get to 6 months but I have no intention of stopping now, I love it and I want to keep going. New aim is a year and I'll reassess then. DH has been a bit shocked, he keeps mentioning bottle feeding when I say how tired I am. But I don't think feeding method would change anything and actually I don't mind feeding him in the night. I could just do without the midnight parties he decides to throw sometimes :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

When I was BFing Keira and she was up 5 million times in the night people kept suggesting I formula feed her before bed to get her to sleep. I am so glad I didn't cave and try that - I am convinced it was all just her. Ava is exclusively breastfed too and is already practically sleeping through the night.

It's awesome you plan to continue!


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn I deff see a faint line too. I love the pics of your kids they are so beautiful. 

Heather I love the pics of your boys too aww. I'm with Vanessa on the blw. We did traditional weening with Natalia and she ended up Being so picky. I did a few purées with Jonathan but mostly he ate what we ate. He eats much more food then Natalia ever did. I will be doing the same with Eva. 

Vanessa I'm soo happy that bf is going soo we'll for you! I know what you mean about the babies just annoying the older kids lol Eva is the same if you get within reach she will grab your hair and clothes whatever she can get her hands on lol. 

Melissa I'm sorry everyone seems to be sick in your house. We are just getting over all of that. Jonathan had ear infections too. It's no fun. Hang in there though.

Skadi I'm glad Ava is sleeping pretty good for you

Afm we'll I am feeling pretty good latly. The pain from my surgery is basically gone. The kids are doing better. Jonathan finished his medicine for his ear infections. Tomorrow is his birthday. I can't believe he is going to be 2. I will make a small party for him tomorrow too. I just have to share this is where I found Jonathan this morning

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1d8bce54.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1d8bce54.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm glad you're feeling better, and I love the picture of Jonathon digging in to the donuts! How funny! :haha:

As for me, well, it turns out my body is a con artist. AF just showed up. :(

You know, thought I would be in tears, but I think I'm okay. I think I started out this cycle hoping desperately to be pregnant because I was still grieving the loss of my bean last month, but I'm okay now. I have two beautiful children, and whenever #3 shows up, I'll be happy, but there's no reason to rush it or stress out about it.

However, the next time I swear I'm pregnant, I'll have a healthy dose of skepticism because of this month.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry jordyn, that sucks :(

I have spd now and its so painful. never had it in any previous pregnancy so its quite a surprise to me. not sure how to cope.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I had horrible spd with Alia, but it only lasted for about a month, and then got a lot better, so I figure my pelvis opened too far and then corrected itself eventually, but until then, it hurt so bad. I had trouble walking, rolling over in bed, getting in and out of the car, etc. With Liam, the only problem I had was rolling over in bed; I swear, it was more painful than it was with Alia, but one trick I learned that helped a lot was to keep my knees together as much as possible whenever I rolled over or got out of bed. I hope yours doesn't get too bad! :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Oh my, Jonathan is so scrummy!

I had horrible SPD from about 20 weeks on with Ava. Just keep your knees together as much as possible like spiffy says.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! yeah its worse at night for me. I was in so much pain every night getting out of bed to pee. my hips have been popping like crazy every time I sit down and get up. of course standing or walking for longer than 20 mins at a time is horrendous. my ob said to take Tylenol and use heat/ice. I had already been doing that and the worse its getting the less it helps. they can send me to a physical therapist but im already going to her every 2 weeks and after this next appointment will be weekly. don't know when I would go. its already a chore getting around for my ob visits and making sure DH is here to watch the kids. I read last night to pretend my knees were glued together no matter what I did in bed. getting up to pee or rolling over. so I did that last night and it seemed to help a lot. 8 weeks max to go :coffee:


----------



## Pielette

Eurgh Melissa that sounds horrible, you poor thing :hugs: I've never had spd so I can only imagine but it sounds nasty. The things we women have to put up with during pregnancy! I hope it eases for you.

Jordyn sorry to hear AF showed up :nope: I swear our bodies can play massive tricks on us. I guess when you want something desperately your body can kind of mimic the symptoms. I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed about it all though, which will probably help number three arrive anyway!

Stacey oh gosh I could just eat Jonathan! Gorgeous boy. Really glad to hear you're feeling better now, hopefully it's the start of some calmer times for you health wise.

Thank you skadi :flower: I have felt the same about Milo's feeding, I'm sure formula wouldn't make any difference. He's just a tricky little thing.

Speaking of which, I'm beginning to suspect that he doesn't need night feeds so much anymore. Last night he woke for feeds as usual but didn't really feed much, just fussed around on the boob for a bit before I thought it was a bit silly and put him back in bed. Then he went back to sleep. So I think he's just waking out of habit but not sure how to soothe him and change it without feeding him? Any thoughts?

In other news I think my period is on it's way back. Grr :growlmad:


----------



## Skadi

I would try just rocking him a bit and resettling without offering boob first. I bet in a few days even he will stop fully waking and just resettle himself.


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa I'm soo sorry you are dealing with SPd. I too never had to deal with it but it sound awful. Especially with your family being sick too. Hang in there. 

Vanessa thank you I think Jonathan is very cute but I have to say that cuz I'm his mommy. Lol. I will be watching for advice about how to resettle without feeding too. Eva started waking up once during the night although I know she doesn't need to eat. But who knows maybe this is the 4 month sleep regression?? If so I can't complain lol. I haven't asked latly how's the house 

We'll today is Jonathan's birthday. I can't believe he is two. I will take pics today and hopefully get them downloaded so I can show you all.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! im learning how to deal with it and as long as I follow the rules of being careful its not too bad.

Stacey- he is such a cute pants! cant wait to see his 2 yr pics <3

had a trip to l&d tonight. we moved around some bedrooms and I realized she wasn't moving a lot. I know they can be lulled to sleep when you're up a lot so I sat and had a soda and snack. sat for 2 hrs and she moved once. then took a bath and she moved one more time. didn't really want to go in and kept thinking as soon as I get there she will move more. finally decided it had been about 2 1/2 hrs and we better go in. felt guilty I waited so long since I know things can go bad pretty quick. got there and of course she was moving like crazy :roll: heart beat was a little high at first, but settled down. I felt silly, but I guess it was good to know she was ok


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa. I would have done the same thing. Don't feel silly at all. How are you feeling! 

How is everyone. It's pretty quiet these days. We are all good over here. Jonathan had a great birthday. It was small but he had a blast. I didn't have such a great day. I went to pick up his cake and they made the wrong one. I got home to a mad husband who just washed his work clothes and forgot to take his brand new iPhone out. Stopped working. I had spent all day making dinner and decorating the house and when my family came nobody even offered if they could help with anything. I mean I dont expect it but when someone invites me for dinner i always offer if I can help with something and if they say no I at least help with dishes or clearing the table. Idk I guess I could be in the wrong. 

I took Natalia to the doc on Tuesday for her cough and it turned out she had pneumonia. She us better now. Jonathan and Eva had their well child check on Friday. Both are doing good just there were concerns about Jonathan. He hasn't gained any weight in the past year. His percentile have dropped. I have been worried because he has just stopped eating. I mean sometimes but he was one that I put anything in front of him and he would eat all. Now I can't even get him to eat pancakes or French toast. So he has to go back in 6 months instead of a year. Or sooner if he loses weight. 

Eva was great. She is such a chubby girl lol she weighed 15 lbs 7 oz but was only 23 inches. Her weight is in the 54 th percentile and her height the 5 th. Lol I love all of her rolls though lol. 

I will download some more pics

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun. im ok. baby is still not moving a lot. I have an u/s tomorrow so hopefully if there is a problem they will find it. lost a little more plug yesterday. hopefully all the preterm labor symptoms I have had this pregnancy doesn't mean anything.

sorry no one helped out at the party. I agree, I try to help out when im invited somewhere. but maybe we are strange :shrug:

pneumonia sucks! I almost died from it when I was 24. didn't know what was wrong with me and since I wasn't throwing up or anything I just kept expecting to get better. went to dr and was misdiagnosed with a bladder infection. by the time I finally went back to get checked my organs were on the verge of shutting down. had to spend a month in the hospital and since I was laid up so long my muscles atrophied. had to learn how to walk again, it was very painful. horrible experience :(

my kids go through spurts all the time where they eat everything in sight and then suddenly don't eat hardly at all. I don't worry about it anymore. I am even considering not taking them in for check ups anymore. we don't vaccinate so there really is no point. one time they are all worried about weight and come in a few months later when they are sick and their weight is fine. just a lot of fuss for nothing imo! if they didn't try to make them fit on the charts they use it wouldn't have even been a concern in the first place. :roll:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I hope your little girl starts moving around for you more. :( That much be scary. Please let us know how your ultrasound goes. :hugs:

Stacey, I was actually planning on posting in here yesterday because it had been so quiet. I'm sorry that Jonathon's b-day party was stressful and chaotic. And how scary that Natalia had pneumonia! I'm glad she's doing better.

As for weight, Alia hasn't gained anything in almost a year, too, and hardly ever eats. But she's always been such a bad eater. We've been trying to give her Pediasure lately to try and get some extra calories into her, but it kind of gives her diarrhea, so it's a toss-up.

As for us, we're doing okay. Alia has been sick and miserable the past several days and is making DH and I miserable as well, since all she does when she's sick is whine and scream all day.

Liam is sleeping better, though, so that's good. He's only waking up once to eat lately (although he still wakes up just to fuss several times). He still wake sup at 5am for the day, so it will be nice when he starts to sleep a little later, but I'm still just glad that he's not waking up at 4am anymore. I think one of the things that's helped him start going longer at night without milk is the solids, since we started giving him oatmeal once or twice a day starting about a week ago. I'm now hoping that he ends up being a better eater than Alia, since he's certainly not a better sleeper than she is. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- hope she gets better very fast! and yay for more sleep, but 5am yikes!

I have low amniotic fluid once again. third pregnancy in a row. feel like im doing something wrong. guess that explains reduced movements. hate that it increases my chances of a C-section and can compromise her health. her heart rate decreases to the 60's when I have a contraction, so if that happens in labor they will probably do a c-sect. not happy about dealing with this again :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I don't know if you remember or not, but I had low amniotic fluid with Liam during an NST, and when they re-checked it a few weeks later, it was fine. During the time in between, I just made sure that I drank a ton of water, so it seemed to help. Are they going to check your fluid levels again soon?


----------



## Pielette

Melissa sorry to hear you have low fluid levels :hugs: You're not doing anything wrong, seems like there's no rhyme or reason to it sometimes. Make sure you drink loads of water like Jordyn suggested and as much rest as possible. I hope they're going to be monitoring you closely? 

Glad Jonathan had a great time at his party Stacey. Shame about nobody offering to help though. I agree, I always offer to help! Depending on the person I usually know that I'll be turned down sometimes but that's not the point. I couldn't watch someone running around without trying to help! 

Noah doesn't eat much either. When he was a baby he ate anything and everything and now he's incredibly fussy. I used to pander to it a little but now Milo is weaning I'm doing proper meals and just putting one thing on the plate that I'll know he'll eat. One day I'm sure he'll join in again. In the meantime I'm trying not to stress about it too much. 

That's great that Liam is starting to sleep better Jordyn! One night feed sounds manageable. Sorry about Alia whinging though. We get an awful lot of whinging round here too, think Noah's is because he still isn't talking and gets frustrated. Really can't wait until he starts.

We're generally good this end. Milo is doing well with food. He seems to be enjoying it and starts licking his lips when I put him in his high chair :haha: Today he really liked chicken and pineapple for dessert. Sleeping still isn't great. He's generally down to one night feed but we also have random wake ups and sometimes he decides to be up for an hour. And then other nights are great, he did one night of seven hours! Unfortunately yet to be repeated :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

Oh Melissa, yuck about the low fluid! Hopefully it sorts itself out before you go into labour. :(

Keira hadn't gained any weight all year (21 lbs at her first birthday and 21 lbs in December) and then she got weight yesterday and she had gained 2 lbs in a month?! She must have had a little growth spurt.

Ava is doing really well. She is now 9 lbs 6 oz and I am so please with that. It's nice to have a normally growing baby.
 



Attached Files:







1526573_10153711187850084_378062864_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, I'm sorry about the low fluid. I hope it doesn't cause you any complications with labor/delivery. :hugs:

Elizabeth, that's great that Ava is gaining normally and that Keira gained 2lbs in a month. I really hate how pediatricians always try fit kids into their perfect little chart. I think as long as they are developing that is all that matters. 

Jordyn, that's great that Liam is starting to sleep better for you! One feed a night is easy compared to 4-5 :wacko: 

Stacey, I'm sorry no one helped you with the party :nope: :hugs: I too always ask if people need help when I'm over. I'm glad that Jonathan had a great birthday though. I love the picture of him eating donuts! :cloud9: 

Vanessa, that's great that Milo likes to eat! I can't wait to start feeding Ben solids! Only a few more weeks :happydance: I love to see the looks on their face when they try new things :haha: 

Everything is going well over here. Sam had a bit of a fever on Sunday so he just rested all day and seemed to be feeling better yesterday. This morning I noticed that Ben had a bit of a runny nose though. Today was his first day to daycare so I can't wait to hear how he did! 

Both the boys go to the doctors next month and I'm really curious to see how much they weigh. I *think* Sam is around 29lbs though since he likes to weigh himself in the bathroom when I'm in there! :haha: 

Here is our fat happy baby! :cloud9:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsc2411896.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elizabeth, Ava is gorgeous! She looks a lot like Kiera. I'm glad you get to experience a normal size baby this time around. :flower:

Heather, I love the picture of Ben. He's so happy! I hope daycare goes well today and that your boys feel better. Both of my kiddos are sick now, and it's no fun at all. Especially because there's just so little you can do for them at this age.

So lately Alia has been using "I" sentences, like, "I did it!" "I found it!" "I see the blanket." etc, and it's been so fun. She's also starting to use 4 and 5 word sentences, so she can usually communicate what she wants, which helps a lot. Unfortunately, when she's upset, she just resorts to screaming, which really gets tiring.

Well, since we're sharing pictures, here's one of Liam from the other day. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Liam 6 months.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pielette

Aw Elizabeth, Ava is just beautiful! She really does look like Keira. That's great weight gain, it must be such a relief for you.

Jordyn what a cheeky little dude you have! Love it. And oh my gosh Alia is doing well with her speech! I have to admit to feeling a little envious, Noah still isn't talking. I'm pretty sure all is fine since his understanding is so good but I'm desperate to have a conversation with him! Or just to hear him say mummy.

Heather Ben is so cute! How did he get on at daycare?

All is good our end. We're about to embark on our big extension on the house, planning permission is just about to be submitted. It's very exciting! I've never had a house that I've been able to truly make mine. It's going to add a big kitchen and separate dining room, another bedroom and ensuite bathroom upstairs. It will take a few months. 

Noah is a bit under the weather but hardly surprising as both Dave and I have been ill. The only one to escape it thus far is Milo. Hope it stays that way!

Milo is continuing to shock me with how fast he's developing. He has now mastered crawling, sitting up and pulling himself up to standing. It's crazy and he's so quick I need eyes in the back of my head.

So picture time!

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20140117_122617_zpsde4d32ac.jpg

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20140113_115734_zpsc1576d2b.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

love the pics ladies. will have to go back through and read everything. i read yesterday and was ready to reply then went to bed. too tired to stay up :sleep:

just got back from my appt. ob agrees the baby isn't moving enough. had a nst that she failed. u/s bpp that she failed. the u/s tech extended the time limit and she finally moved so she counted it as she passed. isn't that why they do the test?? not to make new rules, but to see if they pass with the ones already in place??

so worried now. one great thing is that her fluid is now in the normal range. one of mine had low fluid and almost died from his placenta pulling away. no amount of water i drank helped. the other one i had with low fluid actually went up when i drank a lot of water. it still wasn't in normal range, but went up at least. im thankful hers went up. just need to stay on the water. but the lack of movement is very concerning. ob agrees she isn't moving like she should be, but isn't doing anything about it. she just said to lay down twice a day with juice and count 5-7 kicks. call immediately if she doesn't make them. i told her we have been doing this for a week and get 1-2 so i would be calling every day. she didn't say much so i guess there is no other plan of action except i will be calling every day :shrug:

i read a lot of stories online trying to find out why a baby is having reduced movements if everything else looks good and didn't come up with much except a lot of stories of babies that were stillborn around 38-40 weeks. in all of them they weren't moving like they should be, but nothing else was wrong. so im scared for her now and we will begin "operation get this kid out at 37 weeks". lots of sex, bouncing on the ball, walking, etc and will probably even agree to a sweep at 37 weeks. with my record i doubt i will make it to 38 weeks, which i now think is best. even if i don't make it to the hospital or have to call an ambulance.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Vanessa! If you're impressed by Alia's speech, then I'm twice as impressed by Milo's moving! Liam is one day younger, and still hasn't figured out how to roll over. :dohh:

He is, however, starting to say some define sounds over and over again. Lets see if my link to the video works...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100600062516978


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, Liam is so cute! And I'm also really impressed with Alia's speech. Sam has been communicating with us a lot lately telling us what he wants so it has been making thinks a lot easier to help him. The other night when he was sick he told me "I go night-night" "I want milk". I was so proud of him to ask to go to bed since he knew he felt bad but sad that he felt crummy. 

Vanessa, look at Milo!!! He looks like such a big boy crawling. 

I'm excited for you to make your home your own! It really is fun to modify everything just how you want it. 

Melissa, I hope that your little Miss is okay! Operation get her out sounds like a good plan. 

Everything is okay here. Ben and Sam are better and no longer really sick but now I have it BAD! I went home early from work on Wednesday with flu symptoms and now the last two days I feel like I have a terrible head cold. 

Ben did well at daycare and the sitter really likes him! Sam has been getting separation anxiety though leaving him but I've read it is common around 2 though. :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes! Melissa, you must have posted while I was writing my post yesterday, so I didn't see it until now.

That is so scary. :nope: I really hope that baby girl starts moving some more, or that you can at least persuade her to evacuate early. I would start taking evening primrose oil soon so that you dilate a little sooner and easier.

Has your OB talked about taking her before 37 weeks if she doesn't improve or gets worse?


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- ob hasn't said much except that she agrees she should be moving more. she told me to keep an eye on it and come in when I need to for checks. but since she failed the 2 checks they did and nothing was done im not sure what difference it would make. right now im just praying a lot and taking one day at a time. I decided if I have to go in every day then that's what I will do. DH is wanting to get a Doppler to check her hb when she isn't moving. not sure though. I will def be starting the process to move things along. im almost 33 weeks. and while the thought of having a baby too early scares the poo outta me, so does having a stillborn when its too late :(


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa I don't understand why they are waiting to induce you. I had nsts twice a week because of my pre e. If she ever failed one and ultrasound they would have induced me right then and there. I think you should get a second opinion. Your baby might be under some stress and like you said better safe then sorry. Please talk to your ob again or get a second opinion 

Vanessa that's soo cute I love that milo is soo active. It reminds me of Jonathan. So don't be surprised if he is walking by 9 months lol Jonathan was 8 months and 3 weeks when he started walking. I love your pics what cute boys you have. 

Jordyn I'm sooooo impressed with alias speech. Jonathan is starting to talk more but deff not like Alia. I love that video of Liam aww. 

Heather I'm glad that your kids are feeling better. Sucks your feeling crummy though. I'm glad Ben had a good day at daycare. I'm so nervousness for Eva to go to daycare she is so attached to me lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I agree with Stacey, I'd push a little harder or get a second opinion, because the fact that she failed the tests, and they didn't do anything is worrisome. In the meantime, though, I will pray for you. :hugs:

Heather, I hope you feel better soon. I'm sick too, right now, and it sucks. Thankfully Alia is feeling better, but Liam's pretty sick right now, also. I'm just glad it's the weekend so that DH can help out and I can get some more rest.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, everyone! I'm still here; been reading but not replying like I want to. I start reading and then by the time I get around to typing my hands are full or Daniel needs the computer. But now he's is out playing soccer and both kids are asleep, so here I go...

Melissa, I agree that maybe you should start asking some more questions with your OB. I forget, is this the same doc you've had before? Anyway, maybe ask what it could be that's causing the reduced movements, or ask what the possible outcomes are. I'm sure the doctor has seen this kind of thing before, so just ask how it's turned out for other patients. Maybe that will get them thinking in a different direction other than just "monitor it." I'll be praying for you and Sophia. 

Jordyn, that video is super cute! It really does sound like Liam's trying to say something. It also sounds like Ozzy has caught up a little bit to Alia as far as speech goes because he's starting to say some 4-5 word sentences as well. Of course, sometimes we have no clue what he's saying, but most of the time we can decipher it. :) And he still repeats almost everything we say.

Vanessa, that is crazy that Milo is crawling and pulling himself up already. Jimmy can roll both ways, but he can barely get his little bum off the ground, so crawling is still a ways away. And he can't sit up on his own just yet either; he tips over almost immediately. lol Ozzy was crawling by this age, but I look at Jimmy and how small he is and I just can't picture it! I mean, he's not that tiny. I think he's around 16-17 lbs. and around 25 inches long. We're going to get his second round of immunizations on Monday, so I'll have some more accurate measurements then.

Heather, that sucks that you all have been sick (or are sick). Icky. :( I hope your house is a healthy one soon! And I do think it's totally normal for kids to go through phases of having separation anxiety. Ozzy's seems to come and go. But great that Ben is doing well in daycare. :)

Stacey, I don't even remember if I've replied in here since you found out you don't have MS. What wonderful news! How are you feeling these days?

Skadi, Ava is gorgeous! 

I'm loving everyone's pics. I'll try to get some recent ones of the boys uploaded and post them.

I'm doing pretty well. I could have sworn that AF was coming back, but turns out that's not the case. I had some cramps just before the new year, so I took some OPKs. Two in a row were *almost* positive, which made me think I'd had my surge in between them, like in the morning the day I took the second one. Plus there were other signs, like I'm losing less hair (it's pretty much back to normal) and I'm WAY less emotional and irritable. But alas, no periods for me yet. Oh well.

We've tried giving Jimmy some oatmeal cereal a few times, but he does not seem to like it at all. I don't think he's actually eaten any of it, so I think we'll switch it up and try something sweet like carrot or sweet potato.

Ozzy's sleeping in a big boy bed now and Jimmy's in a crib (so they are sharing a room now). Except our bedroom is nowhere near ready for us to sleep in it, so we've actually been sleeping in the boys' room too - one of us in bed with Ozzy and the other on couch cushions on the floor!

As mentioned, Jimmy can roll both ways, but is still not sitting or crawling - and I am perfectly okay with that. lol

Ozzy started ice skating 'lessons.' It's really just a program to get them used to ice and hopefully comfortable in skates. Well, Ozzy LOVES wearing the skates but didn't really want to stand up and try actually skating on them until the last couple sessions. We might sign him up for some more because he absolutely loved it. They had little mini hockey sticks and pucks, so he spent most of his time passing the puck with Daniel and scoring goals. :)


----------



## Pielette

Melissa that's really scary and I wish they'd talk about inducing you. For her to fail those tests and their advice to simply be keep an eye on it, it worries me :nope: I'd make a massive nuisance of myself if I were in your shoes and keep calling and going in. I remember a lady on here whose third child wasn't moving much and she had a similar response until she got absolutely mad at them and they agreed to induce her, turned out the cord was around his neck and it saved his life. Mummies know best, if you feel this isn't right make them listen. I'll be praying for you both, I hope she's just placid. Noah was placid in the womb and Milo was a little lunatic so if I'd had them the other way round I would have worried about Noah but he was fine. Sorry I'm rambling, just hope you're ok and we'll all be rooting for you both :hugs:

Eurgh Heather sorry you're feeling rough. We've had a fluey type bug in our house and we're only just starting to get over it. Got a really nasty sore throat right now, I hate sore throats! Glad to hear that Ben has taken to daycare so well! 

Hi Rachel! Aw so cute to hear about Ozzy having ice skating lessons! I don't have AF back yet either, but I am having cramping here and there so I suspect that my body is trying to get back to cycling. I've enjoyed not having periods and I'm not ready to TTC again yet so if it fancies staying away a bit longer I'm happy with that :haha: 

Aw thanks Stacey, yes I do suspect that it won't be long before my little lunatic is walking :wacko: He takes 'steps' if you hold his hands up and goes in directions he wants to go so I think he understands the concept of walking. Dave and I are taking bets on when it will be, I'm going for 10 months. 

The little rascal is obsessed with Noah as well and makes a beeline for him all the time, always trying to play with what Noah is playing with and generally annoying him :haha: The worst thing is when I'm changing Noah's nappy and Milo's trying to clamber all over him, I remove him and put him somewhere else and he's back within 30 seconds :dohh: He's a boomerang lol. Noah is good though, he whinges a bit but waits for me to deal with it and doesn't push Milo off or anything, he knows he has to be gentle.

Just because I took this pic today and it's flipping cute :haha:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/IMG_364726288496572_zpsfbcf4a0a.jpeg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's so cute that Ozzy is taking ice-skating lessons! I think Alia would freak out, but she's really hesitant about things.

Vanessa, what a cute picture! That's funny that Milo is all over Noah. For us, its the other way around, because Liam doesn't move and Alia is obsessed with touching his head...whether it be with her fingernail, her shoes, a block, etc. So needless to say, I'm constantly having to protect poor Liam. :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Aw poor Liam! I think some toddlers are absolutely obsessed with babies. One of my good friends has two little girls, 3 and 4, and they can't seem to leave Milo alone (in a nice way though).

Been reading a thread in baby club that got me thinking so I'm curious as to what you ladies do - do you leave your babies alone with their siblings? I don't mean going out or anything :haha: I just mean sometimes I'll go into the kitchen to prep dinner or go and get a load of washing for example. And they're always fine, I guess I'm lucky that Noah is very good natured and always knows to walk around Milo and be gentle. But should I never do that? I'm just hearing how you should never leave a baby alone with a toddler in case something happens.


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, it's good to hear from you! :hugs: Ice skating lessons for Ozzy sounds like so much fun. I'm glad he's enjoying it. 

That's fantastic that Ozzy is in a big boy bed now :happydance: I've thought about switching Sam but I think we are gonna wait until we move to get him one. Do you have a guard rail up so he won't accidently roll off in the middle of the night? Sam is quite the mover in his sleep that I'm afraid he will fall out :dohh:

Vanessa, Milo is so cute! I love that picture. 

As for your question about leaving the boys alone; I struggled with this a lot right after Ben was born because I didn't know how Sam would react to him and I will admit there were a few times I walked out for a minute or two and Ben was crying or Sam sat on him talking to him. But know it seem like Sam is totally good with Ben and doesn't need 100% supervision around him. He knows he has to be gentle and hasn't seemed to have a problem in a long time now. 

Like Jordyn said with Alia, Sam is very fascinated with Ben and wants to hold him or shows him his toys and is always talking to him so I no longer worry. And usually it's only 5 minutes max that I step out for laundry or to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia's fascination with Liam seems to involve Liam getting hurt, so I usually don't leave them alone for more than 1 minute max. Sometimes, I'll tell Alia, "Okay, mamma will be right back. Keep Liam happy, okay?" And she'll usually go sit by him and talk to him, but then she loses interest pretty fast. :dohh:

Okay, so the most horrible thing happened last night. First of all, I fell down the stairs again! My poor tailbone hadn't fully recovered from the last night I did that, so that sucked. Then, Liam actually slept through the night. Didn't wake for a bottle once! Why was this horrible, you ask? Because I was kept awake all night by a sore throat, cough, headache, diarrhea, and vomiting. So I couldn't even enjoy it! The best I can hope for is that maybe he'll do it again tonight, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Jordyn, that is terrible about your tailbone and being so sick! How are are you doing now?

Heather, it's funny you should ask about the guardrails and Ozzy falling out of bed. We've been sleeping on the floor in his room because our bed wasn't set up. The other night, something woke me, and I turned just in time to see Ozzy rolling over. I put my hands up just in time to catch him and stop him from falling on me! Haha! He moves around a lot in his sleep, so he probably will fall out a few times, but I think he'll be okay. It's not a long fall, and we'll be keeping our bedroom door open for him if he needs us, so I'm not too worried.

Jimmy is doing well. He's finally starting to actually eat the baby cereal instead of just mush it around in his mouth and then spit it out. He has some rice and some oatmeal cereal every day now. I gave him a taste of steamed carrots tonight and he was not impressed. But it was also cold and kinda chunky, so it could have been that. lol He weighs 16 lbs. 6 oz. now, so he's a little guy. But growing still, so he's actually right on track. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm starting to get over the illness, although I lost my voice on Monday and am just starting to get it back. My tailbone is actually not too bad! I said a very fervent prayer that it would not be as badly injured as it was last time, and the Lord heard my prayer, because I swear I hit it just as hard as the first time, but it's not bad at all now. :flower:

Rachel, that's funny about Ozzy almost falling on you. :haha:

And speaking of beds, on a whim I decided to setup a "big girl" bed for Alia a couple days ago (just a mattress on the floor, so if she falls, it won't hurt) and she's doing great! She's slept in it the past two nights with no complaint, and took a nap in it yesterday. I have a friend who had a horrible experience transitioning her daughter to a bed, and a SIL who had a hard time with her son, so I was fearing the worst, but so far I'd say it's a success!


----------



## blessedmomma

so glad you're feeling better jordyn! praise the Lord your tailbone wasn't as bad :dance:

my preliminary testing for lupus came back positive so I have to get a consultation with a high risk maternal fetal specialist. he did my genetic testing and 12 & 20 wk u/s so I already know him and he is fabulous. still kinda in shock about it all


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lupus??? Yikes, Melissa. I'm sorry to hear that. :( :hugs: So are the doctors attributing the decreased movements to the Lupus? And does this change their plans for you, delivery-wise?


----------



## Skadi

Ugh Yuck Melissa... Didn't you say your mom has Lupus too? :(


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- I have no idea what it means right now. my ob said it would change how my pregnancy is treated, but I didn't ask what that would mean. I googled of course and it said decreased fetal movement does occur with lupus, but there is usually a reason related to the lupus like a blood clot in the placenta or other placenta problems like abruption which I had happen in one pregnancy. or that the lupus is effecting blood pressure/protein in urine which could end up in pre-eclampsia, which I have also had in another pregnancy. although as far as I know my blood pressure is low at this point.

Elizabeth- yep, my mom has it. so does some cousins and aunts on her side of my family. she is the reason I decided to be tested. when I started having so many complications I was discussing it with her and she was talking about how it effected her pregnancies. she has clotting problems so she lost 5 babies all together. they didn't know she had lupus back then. and there was probably other complications, but they didn't have as much u/s scans and tests back then so she isn't sure.

I agreed to be tested although I honestly thought it was gonna come back negative. im pretty shocked it didn't. I see the maternal fetal specialist on feb 10th, so I guess I will find out more. I don't have symptoms of lupus outside of when im pregnant or nursing. the raynauds vasospasms I had while nursing mason can be related. and the complications I have had in past pregnancies can be related. but outside of that I cant really say I have the symptoms of it. guess that's why im so surprised. maybe its something that only effects me when im pregnant or nursing?? idk. very odd


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, that's so crazy. Seems strange to only have symptoms while pregnant, so I can see why you're so shocked. You know what, though, I can't help but think about how miraculous all your children are! You've been blessed with them despite all the complications. God is good, and I know he's taking care of you and your family. I'll keep you all in my prayers.

Speaking of prayer, Jordyn, that's awesome that your tailbone isn't as bad this time around. And I'm glad you're starting to feel less sick, too.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Rachel. :flower:

Melissa, I hope you get some answers soon. I can't imagine how worrying this must be for you and your family. As for it only affecting you in pregnancy and while nursing, I guess you can see it as a blessing that it doesn't affect you all the time. Silver lining, right? :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

I will come back and do a proper reply when I get a chance I'm glad all is well. 

Melissa I really wanted to just reply to your lupus test. I was told by my doc that a women with lupus is very very likly to have problems during pregnancy but worse of all after birth. Pregnancy causes flare ups because it causes a lot of inflammation already. Plus inflammation from the lupus plus hormones. My mom has lupus too and I'm too scared to be properly tested for it. I know it's very stressful but now the positive thing is that they know now what can be the prob so they know better how to take care of you and little miss.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! as im finding things out its very strange. like im extremely allergic to sulfa meds. I was given some for a bladder infection a long time ago and it made me violently ill. was told my mom and grandma were very allergic to it so I thought it was just some allergy in my family. I guess its very common for lupus patients to be allergic to it. maybe my grandma had it too, but no tests for it back then?? idk. and I started drinking some herbal teas that are supposed to help with pph. I had that with mason so I thought I would be proactive this time. I started getting headaches from it and one of the teas is alfalfa tea. which im finding out can cause lupus to flare up. also, I get lactose intolerant when pregnant and I was reading that a lot of people have digestive probs when they have a flare up. like gluten sensitive, celiacs, lactose intolerant, ibs. so wondering if that isn't from it. think I need to start eating better, lots of fruits/vegetables to reduce inflammation and exercise too. if possible I don't want to have symptoms later on in life or be on meds. would like to be as healthy as possible for my kids/grandkids. maybe its God's way of opening my eyes to getting healthier :shrug:

rach- DH says the same thing! there have been so many probs, but except for the 2 mc all my babies are here safe and healthy. God is so good!

jordyn- I was thinking the same. maybe its just mild for me and I will only have probs when my immune system is compromised like during pregnancy?? it would be nice to not be on meds for life like my mom

Stacey- I agree im glad I went ahead and tested. my mom has mentioned it to my sis and I in the past but I think a combo of fear of it being positive and also thinking there was no symptoms so it would be a waste of time kept me from it. maybe you should just test for peace of mind. I did read that onset is usually in child bearing years for women for the reasons you said.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I hope you're right, and that you won't have to be on meds for this. I have a question, though, you said you had pph...does that stand for post partum hemorrhage? Because if it does, then I'd like to get the name of the teas you're drinking, because my SIL hemorrhaged really bad after both of her births, so much that they're considering not having any more kids, which I think would be such a shame. So if there are things that can help, I'd love to be able to tell her about it.

As for me, I'm still dealing with a sinus infection, but the kids are both totally back to normal, so that's good. Also, I'm feeling pretty proud of myself, because this month I wanted to relax and not stress about whether I was pregnant or not, so I didn't pay attention to ovulation or any of that (although I know I'm at least 10 dpo, since I checked my cervix to see whether I'd already ovulated before taking Nyquil or other medicines. Unfortunately I had, so no medicine for me! :() But I haven't tested yet, and won't until this Saturday (assuming AF hasn't shown) since I'd definitely be late by then. So basically, I'm just proud of myself for sticking to my plan to not test early this month. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- yep that's what it is. the teas that were suggested for it are red raspberry leaf tea, nettle tea, and alfalfa tea. alfalfa tea is supposed to be best for it since it has a lot of vit k and will help with clotting. the rrl and nettle have a lot of iron in them so they can raise iron levels and help that way. if she had it that bad it would probably be better to use the alfalfa pills. I have heard they can be stronger. she may need to find out why she has pph so bad. like I was anemic and that may have contributed. but also my labor was very fast and that could contribute as well. also now knowing I have lupus could be a cause. so using the rrlt is not good for me even though it would normally be good. it tones the uterus and can make labor faster, which may have actually made me have pph. but her reasons may be something completely different. like if she has clotting problems or some disease that should be addressed. and maybe something completely different would work better for her. I hope all that makes sense??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Unfortunately, I don't think they know why she has pph so bad. And both times it was delayed, like 8 hours or so after labor. But I'll tell her about those teas. Thanks. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, I'm sorry to hear you have Lupus. :nope: :hugs: I hope that your doctor will monitor you closely. Will you still get to try for a normal delivery?

Jordyn, sorry you're dealing with a sinus infection. I had one all last week as well. I've never had one and really wish I never get one again. I'm finally feeling better. How are you feeling? 

That's good you didn't get all crazy and truly NTNP. I feel like its so much less stressful...until you really want to get pregnant and aren't and get frustrated :blush: Hopefully AF doesn't show for you!!!

All is good over here...everyone is finally over being sick and all seems to back to normal. Sam has been talking like crazy and I just love having little conversations with him now! :cloud9: 

Ben is such a happy good boy too; he is trying to crawl and tried rice cereal for the first time this weekend and did really well! :happydance: I love this stage where they get to starting eating "real food"

And some pictures! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsb53b585e.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsc240ecc2.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps25c9fbde.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps5b9797c4.jpg

He loved the baby in the mirror! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps4f8fcc3a.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps739bb811.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love the pics! Especially the one of you and Ben. How sweet. :cloud9: That's awesome that Ben is already trying to crawl. I swear, if Liam is anything like Alia, then ALL of your babies will be crawling before him! :dohh:

I'm finally getting over the sinus infection, thank goodness, but now I just have this dry cough that won't go away. DH said, "Oh no, it's because you're preggo! That's why you're not getting over it!" (He loves to pretend like he's horrified at the thought that I might be pregnant. He got a reaction out of me once, and so now he feels like he has to keep it up. :dohh:) The funny/sad things is, I had a cold towards the end of my pregnancy with Liam and the dry cough stuck with me until he was born, so I had to deal with it for about a month and a half. So I certainly hope that's not the case this time! :wacko:

Oh, and last night, Liam woke up to eat, so I fed him, and then as I was getting ready to lay him back down in the crib, he threw up everywhere! I mean, my clothes were soaked, it was in my hair, and all over my face! Not exactly fun to deal with in the middle of the night. And then to make matters worse, he woke up crying every half hour for the rest of the night. So send us sleepy vibes tonight, because I don't think I can handle too many more of those kinds of nights before I fall asleep standing up.


----------



## HAKing

Oh no!!! I hope Liam isn't getting sick and he sleeps good for you tonight. 

How are his naps during the day? Ben is still taking two naps, a morning one around 9:30 and then one in the afternoon at 3pm which sorta sucks because I never have a time with both boys sleeping so it makes doing thing a bit difficult. 

My DH jokes about "when I'm pregnant again..." I want another baby but I just don't feel ready right now and really want to buy a house first and get settled so when he says it I get mixed feelings about being pregnant at the moment! :dohh: 

Speaking of house, how is the one you bought? When do you get to move in?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sadly, we're still living with the in-laws. :( We had that house under contract, but then the inspector told us that there was $25,000 worth of work, just in code-violations! :dohh: So it was a no-go, and we're still looking for another.

As for Liam's naps, he's taking a short nap not long after he wakes up (which is still at 5am!) and then he does a 9:30am nap, and a 1pm nap. Today however, because of his bad night of sleep last night, he went to sleep at 9:30am and is still asleep right now! (it's 12:30pm) So who knows what the rest of the day will be like...

As for your mixed feelings about getting pregnant, I've been the same way lately. When I think about getting a positive test, I feel excited, but when I think about going through the newborn sleep-deprivation phase again so soon, I feel nervous. But the point is, I've survived it twice, so I know I can do it again. Plus, it helps that women always say that going from 0-1 kid is the hardest, 1-2 kids in the second hardest, and then after that it's not too bad, because you already know how to juggle more than one.


----------



## HAKing

That's too bad about the house. At least you found out that it would need all that work before purchasing it and then being stuck. 

We are going to start house hunting soon. I'm getting kinda nervous because house prices are going up around here and I don't want to pay too much for a house I could get for less if I do it sooner than later. 

We were gonna try to wait till May but I think we may buy before then. I love the help from the in-laws but having our own space will also be nice. 

We had a small pregnancy scare. I'm not ready and DH had a oops! :dohh: but I think nothing came of it. Even though I'm still waiting for my next AF. I think breastfeeding is messing them up a bit. 

But I have also heard that from 2-3 is much easier than 1-2 or 0-1. That's comforting.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, when do you expect your next AF?

Yeah, the house-hunting is a drag. If I were you, I'd at least start looking right now, because it's ended up taking us a lot longer than we thought it would. In fact, this is our 6th month of actively trying. To be honest, though, I think we'd be better off if we had gone with a different real estate agent, but we signed a contract with her, so we're stuck until April.


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- as far as I know it doesn't up the chances of needing a C-section or anything unless there are complications related. like pre-eclampsia or something.

I hope both of you ladies get houses soon!!! <3

jordyn- great job on ntnp. when is af due to start??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

AF should be due Friday, at latest, but could come Thursday, too. So funny enough, after talking about how proud I am of my will-power and all that, I've actually decided to just do a cheapie tomorrow morning. I realized that my Wondfo's will expire before I get pregnant next time, so I have to use them up this time around, and I have 23 of them left. So DH told me to use some of them, but he gave me the condition that I need to have lines on three different cheapies before I use a nice test. So I'll do one tomorrow (when I'll be at least 13 dpo) although I'm fairly positive that it will be a BFN.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay we get to line spot!!! :dance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry, Melissa, not much to look at. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=229039 At 13 dpo, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I don't see anything either, sadly. :nope: 

Melissa, that's great that you won't have to have a c-section because of the lupus. I can't believe you're as far along as you are...it seems like just yesterday you announced you were pregnant again! :flower: 

I don't really know when to expect AF, to be honest. My last one (the first one since getting pregnant with Ben) was Jan 5th. My usual cycles before I had the boys was 32 days but since having Sam they haven't been normal. So I guess it could come any day now or not for a long time :shrug: :dohh: 

My goal is to breastfeed until Ben is at least a year so I don't know if they will eventually get normal again while breastfeeding or if I'll have to stop for them to get back to normal. 

As for the house hunting; we have been looking on our own a bit but don't even have a pre-approval letter yet so nothing super serious. I just keep seeing housing prices go up and its making me anxious to buy.


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- pics are so cute!!! your boys are adorable <3 time has really flown by for this pregnancy to me. of course now that im down to the last few weeks its taking forever :roll: im sure its just a test of my patience lol. my goal was to bf mason either until he got teeth and it was painful or he was a yr old. ended up being 19 mos old with several teeth lol.

jordyn- sorry hun :( boo.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I love all the pics! Jimmy is a big fan of the baby in the mirror too. :) So cute! And I love your hair as well.

I'm kind of in the same boat as you ladies in terms of wanting a third baby but not ready just yet. We made sure to have the first two close together, but I think I want to give my body more of a break between pregnancies this time. And I'm only 32 (almost, at least), so we still have a few years. I've also been more okay with the idea of just having two kids. It's kinda like I'll be happy either way, which is a nice place to be. :)

Jordyn, I sure hope your sinus infection clears up soon. That sucks. And how fun to get puked on.  Hope tonight is better! Sending sleepy vibes your way.

Well, the exciting news here is that my SIL had her baby yesterday! He was born on his due date too, so that's cool. He is so stinkin' cute. We drove down to meet him, and it was so nice to get tiny baby snuggles when he was just a few hours old. :cloud9:

Tomorrow is my follow up ultra sound for that lump I found in my breast 6 months ago. I can still feel it there, but it feels the exact same. The only change I've noticed is in the shape of my breast, which I know can be a sign of something going on, so I'm going to make sure to mention that to the tech. And also going to make sure s/he knows exactly which lump I'm talking about - there are so many little lumps and bumps in there while breastfeeding!

And here are some recent pics of the boys. :)
 



Attached Files:







6 months - team canada.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2









Ozzy and Jimmy in the crib.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 2









Ozzy and Jimmy - Team Canada.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, cute pics! :flower: Good luck at the ultrasound. I hope everything is okay.

Oh, and I took another cheapie today, because once I get started... :haha: And it had a stupid evap/indent on it, but it was fun to post it on Countdown to Pregnancy and see all the positive votes, anyway. Kind of like pretending it's a positive, when I know very well that it's not. :blush:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=229569


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well AF is here. But at least I knew it was coming. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry jordyn :hugs: I def see the line. stupid evaps :( are those brands that way a lot??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, it happens on occasion, but I guess you get what you pay for. :dohh: honestly, though, it looks more convincing in the picture than it did in real life, and that's never a good sign. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

poo.

DH told me today he is making plans for taking me to a movie for valentines. im so excited. haven't been out to a movie for 6 1/2 yrs, when I was 9 mos pregnant with peyton. we will probably stop for some lunch or dinner as well. I absolutely cant wait. should be a nice last date out before she gets here :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow! 6 and 1/2 years??? That's crazy! Do you know what movie you'll see?


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, 19 months breastfeeding is great! I would love to make it to 1 year and if its still going well and he isn't ready to wean or I'm not I may continue. Since I didn't get to breastfeed Sam I'm even more proud to have made it this far with Ben! :happydance:

That sounds like such a fun date night. Do you know what movie you will see? 

Rachel, I hope that your ultrasound goes well and that the lump is nothing to be worried about. :hugs: Also, I love the pictures of the boys :cloud9: 

Jordyn, sorry about AF but at least she wasn't a total surprise! 

So in my light of my UN-official :haha: New Year's Resolution to take more pictures this year, here are some more of the boys! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps5bd6e25a.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps43918504.jpg

Sam and his friend at daycare :cloud9:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpseef2b0a9.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I forgot to say that that is a such a nice place to be as far as being happy with 2 and totally okay with it but also open to more in the future! 

I sorta feel the same, there is no doubt in my mind that I want one more but seeing how the boys are together and are so happy it makes my heart melt and content with my two but then I go back to the hope of a girl one day and giving the boys one more sibling. 

We probably won't try until next year for #3 though. Our goal is for me to work only 2 more years! 

Speak of work, have you returned to work yet? I thought I remember you saying you wouldn't until Jimmy was 6 month?


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn and heather- I have no idea what we will go see. we wont go to anything that's not pg or pg-13 rated and I don't know whats out right now. most movies nowadays are rated r so that narrows options down quite a bit. cuss words and boobies sell, so its practically in every movie :wacko:

jordyn- yes 6 1/2 yrs lol!!! well to be fair we got pregnant with 3 right in a row so still had tiny ones. the 3 close ones in there are 14 mos apart and 12 mos apart. so between having LO's and being pg again it really wasn't on my mind. busy lol! up til this last mothers day we hadn't been out alone on a date for 6 yrs in a row. crazy to think it was that long, but being busy with LO's I didn't miss it.

heather- you are doing fab! honestly I think I would have went much longer than 19 mos if I wasn't pregnant. he had a night when he didn't nurse from being so tired (we had a party and I forgot to nap him, whoops!) and I decided to start weaning him. if I wouldn't have been half way through the pregnancy I wouldn't have started it. I know there are some women that nurse 2 at once, but it doesn't appeal to me. its hard work to nurse 1 and it stressed me out thinking about nursing him still and a newborn.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, good job, Jordyn, with not being all peeing on sticks all the time and taking it easy this time around. Even if AF is here, it's still a victory to have made it without getting all obsessive. :)

Heather, I had told my boss that I would take 6 months minimum, but we settled on me going back between 9 and 10 months. My first day back at work will be May 5th, so Jimmy will be just about 9 1/2 months. He's eating rice cereal like a champ now, so that's good. Nice to know he won't starve when I go back. Ha. 

Well, the US went well, I guess. The tech couldn't even find the lump. I guess that's a good thing? Means there's nothing obvious there, but I also kind of want to know that the thing I'm feeling is in fact just a cyst or inflamed duct or whatever. If she can't even find it, then I don't really have a for sure answer, iykwim. Oh well. I'm going to call my doctor's office to make an appointment to go over the results just for my peace of mind, but it really does seem like it's nothing.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh! And Melissa, you should go see The Lego Movie! It's PG, and it has 99% on Rotten Tomatoes! I REALLY want to see it; looks like so much fun!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol thanks Rachel! my oldest DS wants to see it very much and 2nd oldest DS chose lego star wars for his new underwear lol. glad they didn't find anything bad, but it does still leave you wondering what it was with no real answer :wacko:

Heather- forgot to say, you have a couple of cute lil angels there :cloud9:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, just caught up :flower:

Sorry to hear about the lupus Melissa :hugs: Going out for a movie sounds great though, especially when you haven't done it in so long! We haven't been to the cinema since Noah's birth :wacko: Still we have been out for dinner and drinks with friends etc.

Ah Jordyn sorry about AF showing, but I'm glad you're more relaxed about it all. Should make it easier for it to happen! I'm also not sure about when for number 3. I know that I 100% want number 3, I'm just not certain of when would be the right time. I'm leaning towards a slightly bigger age gap this time. As Noah and Milo already have each other I don't think it should be a problem when s/he comes along, at least I hope not anyway.

Rachel that's good news about the lump! Well good news that it's nothing serious although it must be annoying to have no clear answers. Could it simply be a stubborn blocked duct?

Heather your boys are adorable! Well done on the breastfeeding, I feel the same on managing to do it with Milo, I'm so pleased. Hoping to get to a year and then we'll see, I'm open to the idea of letting him self wean but I don't want to make any decisions yet.

I went to my best friend's hen do last weekend and it was great, but silly me, I didn't take my pump with me and I was in agony by the end of the night :dohh: I've missed two feeds before and that's been ok, but I'd also increased my supply by pumping enough to be able to go out in the first place. I was in a state by the time I got back and felt like such an idiot because I really risked my health. Luckily I got away with it but I won't be making that mistake again. The wedding itself is in March and we'll be away for a day and night, I'm bridesmaid and DH is an usher. Going to miss the boys like crazy though. They'll be with my mum.

Only other thing going on with me is that I keep getting ill. I've got tonsillitis at the moment and it always knocks me for six. It's my third illness so far this year. I'm also losing weight constantly, I'm half a stone under my pre pregnancy weight now (pre both pregnancies). Doctor wants me to get bloods done to make sure thyroid etc are ok.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Vanessa, yes, it very well could be a stubborn duct. When I go in to feel it, I have to press down in and I always end up spraying milk everywhere! So there is definitely a duct very near by at least. :)

Have you tried hand expressing when you're stuck without your pump? I've heard lots of women say they can get the same or more just by hand expressing. I sure hope your weight loss is nothing to worry about. Do you think maybe you've just been losing weight because you've been sick so often?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm sure this is a silly question, but have you tried massaging that duct in the shower, like for a long time? That's how I always handled clogged ducts. But I'm sure you've tried that. As for the ultrasound, it's too bad they couldn't seem to tell you anything! How frustrating!

Heather, your boys are absolutely adorable. :flower: And kudos to all you ladies for breastfeeding for so long! I hope someday I'll be able to get to a year, but right now I'm just happy that I made it 4 and 1/2 months, versus the 7 weeks I did with Alia.

Melissa, we don't watch rated R movies, either (most Mormons don't), so I sympathize with you on how hard it is o find good movies. I want to see that Lego movie, too. Also, I'm not sure if it's still in theaters, but The Secret Life of Walter Mitty was really good. It just left me with a positive uplifted feeling afterwards. :flower:

Vanessa, I'm glad you had a fun night out with your friends, but I'm sorry you spent some of it in pain! I second Rachel, hand expressing a little really helps. As for the illnesses, that's horrible. :( That's how my kids have been. In the past month or two, they've both had pink eye, and a cold/flu, and Liam has had a stomach bug, and Alia most likely has impetigo, although we're going to get it checked out at the pediatrician tomorrow to make sure that's what it is. Hopefully your thyroid is fine, although I've always thought that if you had to have a thyroid problem, the kind that makes you lose weight would be better than the kind that makes you gain it. :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's great news about the lump. Hopefully it resolves itself on its own and goes down after breastfeeding. 

Melissa, that lego movie looked so fun! I actually said to DH that I wanted to see it. 

Vanessa, I'm sorry you spent most of your night out in pain! I agree about trying to hand express...I've never personally done it but I have heard it works for a lot of women to relieve a tiny bit of pressure. 

As for losing weight, didn't you say you've been going to the gym a lot? Possibly the combination of the gym, taking care of the two boys and breastfeeding is causing you to lose weight? :shrug: 

I am about 10lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight with both boys now but I could still afford to lose 10 more lbs :blush:

Well, I thought my sinus infection was gone and I was in the clear but yesterday morning I started feeling really crappy again and could hardly hear out of my left ear. I decided to make a doctors appointment and good thing I did; I have a borderline ear infection in my left ear and a sinus infection again! :growlmad: 

I got antibiotics so hopefully I'm on the mend soon. I had the doctor look in Sam's ears while we were there and she said she noticed light pressure probably from a head cold but to keep an eye on him. I hope he doesn't get it too! :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear that your sinus infection is back, and an ear infection to boot! :( I hope you get feeling better soon. That's amazing that you're 10lbs below your pre-pregnancy weight! I'm still hovering around 148lb, which is where I was when I got pregnant with Liam. But DH and I plan on exercising together, so hopefully that will help me get back to 140lbs, which is my ultimate goal.

So I guess I haven't mentioned this yet, but DH and I might have 3 kids a little sooner than we thought! (Nope not pregnant yet. :winkwink:) My brother has an almost 3 year old daughter, and he's a single dad in the military. Well, within the next couple of months, he's going to have to go to a school for his new job in the military, and it will take 2 and a 1/2 months, and he can't take Lily with him. So DH and I offered to take care of her for him. Now I'm just really hoping that we have a house by then! :wacko:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I've noticed that going running has what really helped so I bet as soon as you start exercising with DH the pounds will drop off :thumbup:

That's so great that you offered to take care of your niece for a few months. Give you some good practice before you have your own third! :winkwink:

How is the housing market around there? It seems like so many houses are for sale here but I don't know how fast they are moving now. A year ago it was hard to buy unless you were an investor with 100% cash purchase. Now that rates have gone up it seems like that weeded out a lot of the investors, thankfully.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The housing market isn't too bad, it's just that the houses here are just expensive, compared to the salary. Plus, every time he prays about it, DH feels like we're supposed to live in this little town called Magna (it's only about a 20 minute drive from where we are now) but there aren't a ton of choices for houses in our price range, so it's tricky.

Okay, so I have to share this video of Alia. I was trying to get her to sing the ABC's song, since she was doing it earlier, but I ended up catching her reading the numbers off of her stacking cups. She got two of them wrong, but actually got the rest right, which surprised me! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100617295621698&saved

Hope you ladies are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that's not a silly question at all. I have tried to massage it. Not for a long period of time, but I first noticed it when I was massaging my breasts a lot at the end of feedings to try to get all the nice fatty milk out for Jimmy.

I got a call from the maternity clinic because that's where the official results of the u/s were sent. They are going to send them to my family doctor and said I should call him to make an appointment to go over the results. But it looks like I just have lumpy breasts. I think the official name is fibrocystic breast condition, and it's apparently very common and totally harmless. But they also said my doctor might want to send me for another u/s in 6 months. Oh joy.

Jordyn, that will be quite the adventure to suddenly have 3 kids! Sounds like it will be a nice trial run for the future. :) And that's a super cute video of Alia saying the numbers. What a little smarty pants! Ozzy's just started to be really interested in counting. He started out counting, "two, one, two, one, two!" Now he'll go up to four, skip a few, then end with "8, 9, 10." It's pretty cute, and he's always so proud of himself. Ha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that the lump in your breast is likely nothing. What a relief! And that's funny that Jimmy skips through the numbers, because Alia will be getting ready to jump off her bed (which is just a mattress on the floor), and she'll say, "One...two....ten!" and then she jumps. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Cute! The other funny thing Ozzy does when counting is he'll be pointing to things on a page and actually count to three or four, but then always ends up saying there are two of them. "One, two, three.... Two bunnies!" 

So, Melissa is going to the movies, but does anyone else have big plans for Valentine's Day? We totally procrastinated on getting a babysitter so we aren't going out or anything. I helped Ozzy make a card for Daniel while he was out tonight. He had a lot of fun making it (colouring and putting stickers on a piece of paper I wrote "Happy Valentine's Day" on... LOL), and Daniel seemed to really appreciate it. Yay!

In other news, I totally thought I felt O cramps again today. Did an OPK early in the afternoon but absolutely nothing showed up on the test line. So weird. I think maybe the OPKs I bought have "gone bad." The package said to throw them out 30 days after opening the canister, and that time has passed. :shrug: Maybe I'll try a different brand tonight if I can find one under the sink.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, Rachel, I thought OPK's always had some sort of line, even if it was really faint. So yeah, maybe another brand?

That's cute that Ozzy made a card for Daniel. I helped Alia make red hearts out of construction paper and glue them to popsicle sticks, and then I wrote, I Love You! on them and she gave them to my MIL and FIL this morning, and then she'll give a bigger one to DH when he gets home from work. Oh, and DH got me some beautiful roses and gave them to me this morning, and I made a card for him and gave him some chocolates.

As for plans, we're staying in, and then planning to go out next Tuesday, since it's our anniversary. We figure, if we have to chose one night, we might as well go out on the one no one else is! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Valentine's Day 2014.jpg
File size: 63 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Fun! Daniel ended up making me dinner. And he got me flowers and chocolates as well. :) I'm pretty happy. lol

I also got a different brand of OPK and last night's definitely had a line. Not positive, but at least it registered. 

How was the movie, Melissa? What did you end up seeing?


----------



## blessedmomma

we went to see ride along. its a funny cop kinda movie. I do have to say, pg-13 aint what it used to be. there is no way I would let my 13 or 15 yr olds watch that. there was a lot of cussing and a scene where they were in a strip club :sick: 

I wish they had decent movies to watch without all that. seems like the only ones you don't have to worry about are cartoons, which is ok sometimes but its nice to watch a real movie sometimes too. think I need to start avoiding the pg-13 movies. we already had only a few to watch anyways so its gonna greatly reduce the ones we can watch. oh well. just how it is nowadays.

I did get him the karate kid trilogy for valentines day and he got me a maroon ergo baby carrier to add to my collection :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, it's so nice to hear that other people feel the same way about movies nowadays. I agree, the PG-13's are almost as bad as the Rated R movies now. My DH and I mostly watch TV shows, since they at least have to be clean enough to be on TV, but even some of those are getting sketchy.

By the way, how is Sophia? Is she moving anymore now?

Well, I'm glad you ladies all had a good Valentine's day!


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- we were doing the same. seems like they used to cut out the rotten parts and you could actually watch a movie on tbs or tnt or whatever. lately they are showing more and more and its ridiculous. Im not even comfortable walking through the video sections anymore with my kids. even the covers are raunchy and everything is "uncut" or "unedited" or whatever. :roll: can they not make funny movies nowadays without showing boobies and dropping the f word in every sentence. boo. sorry rant over.

she wasn't moving much at all for a few weeks, but since last week she is actually moving a lot more. im very thankful! her fluid is back to being borderline low again though and at an u/s last week at 35 wks she already weighed 6 lbs 13 oz. meaning she gained 2 1/2 lbs in 2 weeks. that is about what 3 of mine weighed at term for birth. so they estimated her getting to potentially 10-11lbs by my due date :shock: needless to say I will be bringing this up to the ob next week. I had trouble delivering my biggest at 7 lbs 15 oz. he got stuck a while and I don't want her to get stuck or have to deal with shoulder dystocia or need a c-sec if I can do without. its just one thing after another sometimes lol, but im trying not to stress


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I'm sorry you have to deal with yet another worry. Hopefully they induce you early since you've had so many concerns this pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

It sounds like everyone had a good Valentine's Day! We didn't do anything. Tim sent me chocolate covered strawberries to work and I bought him beer :haha: I figured it was a safe bet! 

It's kinda funny, I was taking care of sick babies that night thinking three years ago I wasn't wiping booger noses and would be going out to a fancy dinner however I wouldn't change what I have now for anything! :cloud9:

Melissa, that is crazy that Sophia is so big already! :shock: I hope they do something soon before she gets too big and you don't have to risk having a c-section :hugs:

Rachel, that's great that the lump isn't anything to be too worried about. 

Jordyn, I love that video of Alia! Sam knows most colors and can count to 10 also. However, the alphabet is another story...he will skip over so many letters and then end with L, M, N, O, P! :haha: 

Well, the last week or so has been quite hectic! I got a second sinus infection and finally seem to be doing better. I ended up taking the boys to urgent care on Wednesday night to get some medication since they haven't been getting better. Sam had an ear infection and both boys had bronchitis :cry: They are 100x better now though which is a relief! 

Sad news though, Tim's Nana passed away on Friday from cancer. It all happened so suddenly. She went in on Monday with the "flu" and they found her whole body full of cancer. She never was in any pain though and went very peacefully so that part is good but still so very sad! No one expected it. :cry: 

Now time for some pictures! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsad65d718.jpg
Sam's Valentine treats he took to daycare
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsbcfa10cd.jpg
Ben 2 days old vs. 6 months!
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps00f79781.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsf694b495.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- your boys are darling :cloud9: love the valentines thumbprint <3

sorry to hear about his nana :(

i just found out our hospitals here will not induce before 39 weeks unless baby is in distress. so not happening. they say even if it means she may get stuck and have shoulder dystocia and have palsy or die, it doesn't matter. they don't look on a case by case basis and look at history. its just a flat rule. i would think they would want to avoid problems before hand if possible, but i guess its more of a disaster control after probs occur. she will be huge by 39 weeks and i don't want a c-sect if possible so we are thinking the other direction. the ob tues was willing to strip my membranes, but i didn't. think i may start having that done starting next week. im a little concerned with birthing her in a vehicle on the way to the hospital considering my last labor was 45 minutes, but i think i have to weigh out that happening opposed to her growing so large she doesn't fit and her getting stuck.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm so sorry you had to deal with two sinus infections AND two really sick kids! We had a couple of weeks where we were all sick and it was torture. I'm also sorry to hear about your DH's nana. :( My DH's grandpa went very suddenly like that, too, and it was such a shock.

I love the pictures of your boys! So fun to see all the little ones getting so big! I'll have to attach a picture of my kids from this morning.

Melissa, I can't believe your hospital won't make exceptions! I understand them wanting to stop people from just getting inductions for silly reasons, but when it's a case of possible life or death, that just seems absurd! :growlmad:

As for me, DH and I celebrated our third anniversary yesterday, so that was fun. We had my dad come over and watch the kids while we went to the Temple, so that was peaceful and relaxing, and then DH's mom watched the kids while we went to dinner together.

Oh, and Liam has been sleeping horribly lately! I feel like I have a newborn again. Last night, he was awake from 9:30-10:30pm, and from 12:45-1:30am, and then again at 2:30am, and 4:30am, and then up for the day at 5:30am. I feel like I got no sleep at all! And he's been sleeping like this for the past week now. I'm wondering if he's just hitting the 8 month sleep regression a little early. Or it could just be a huge growth spurt, since he's been drinking a lot of milk lately and eating lots of a solids, too. Whatever it is, I will be glad to see the end of it!
 



Attached Files:







Liam and Alia.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my jordyn they are absolutely adorable!!! <3

hope he starts sleeping better very fast. yay for your anniv :cloud9: sounds like a lovely day :D

i don't think they see it as life or death. i think they figure if she gets stuck they will just do a c-sect. but there is always a chance of baby having palsy the rest of their life or dying if they get stuck. i don't like their idea that they will just cut me up instead. seems like the risks with being induced a little earlier than they allow would be much less risk for me and her than chancing it.

my sister is about the same build as me and her biggest was 8 lbs 13 oz. which doesn't seem that big, but he got stuck also and was too far out for a C-section so they had to pretty much rip him out. she had to have stitches put on the inside of her birth canal. they had to completely reconstruct her insides :( i really don't want that.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh my gosh! What happened to your sister sounds awful! :shock: I can imagine why you're so worried! I'm not sure how I would handle delivering a big baby, because Liam was 6lbs 11oz, and Alia was 5lbs 7oz. But that would scare the heck out of me! Is there any way you can persuade a different hospital to induce you a little earlier? I know you don't want to drive farther, since you're labors go so fast, but if it's an induction, you'd be there already, right?


----------



## blessedmomma

im not sure where i would go. there are only 2 hospitals in town that deliver babies. here the ob's decide where they will deliver at. so my ob will only deliver at this one hospital. my old ob did both hospitals, but the other one is a private hospital. i had one baby there and it was a horrible experience. on top of that, my insurance doesn't cover as much of the private one so i ended up paying for most of that birth out of pocket. we are just doing a lot of praying right now. God is good! we decided we will agree to getting membranes stripped on Monday and see what happens. the ob would have done it at our last appointment, but we decided to wait til next one. i lost a bunch of plug twice today so maybe things are moving along anyway on its own. after having the leep surgery done that damaged my cervix, the last 2 births were at 37 weeks. so it could very well happen this time too


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I'll pray that you go into labor soon on your own! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

hi 
im in the middle of ntnp and trying i have 2 older boys with my ex with dh i have a 13 month old and a baby whos 2.5 months old.

all my kids are boys and we would love to finally have a little girl im 33 yrs old so we dont want to wait my last little boy was a suprise and riley took us a couple months to concive

looking for ladies in the same boat as me :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hi Kaiecee! If you want to stay and chat with us, feel free, but you should know that most of us have already had the baby that we were TTC or NTNP when we formed this group. However, I'm NTNP #3 right now, and my youngest is 7 1/2 months, so I'm sort of in the same boat. Have you had your PP AF, yet?

Well, we figured out why Liam was sleeping so badly. The poor little guy has an ear infection. :( I feel bad, because my MIL actually suggested it might be an ear infection quite a while ago, but I dismissed it, because his naps were fine, so I thought t probably wasn't his ears. Oops. :blush:

And then Alia has all four of her canine's breaking through right now, so she hasn't been very happy either. :nope: 

But the good news is that we got a house! It's four bedrooms and 1900 sq ft, so a decent size, though it is at the very edge of what we can afford. The problem we had was, every house we found that was more affordable, needed a lot of money put into it for repair, so we finally decided to just pay more up front and spare ourselves the extra work. So we'll be moving in three more weeks! :happydance: (Assuming there are no unforeseen complications with the inspection, loan, etc.)


----------



## Kaiecee

This month is my first month with my first real period even thought I'm suppose to ovulate any day now and I has ewcm with a little brown blood never had that before


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, isn't it crazy how pregnancy just changes everything? Before DD, I never knew when I was ovulating. Then after DD, I got ovulation cramps, and occasional ovulation spotting. Then after DS, I still had ovulation cramps for the first month, then had a miscarriage, and after the miscarriage, I don't get ovulation cramps anymore. Now I just get EWCM for over a week before I actually ovulate! :wacko:

Well, I'm thinking I ovulated yesterday, so maybe we'll be in the TWW together. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm pretty sure I'm about to ovulate or have I want a girl so I think I'm going to stop dtd to have some girls get to the egg but then again I'll be happy with wtv but it would be nice to have a girl after 4 boys :) if anything I'll dtd again Sunday or Monday


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It'll be interesting to see if that does the trick or not. When we conceived my DD, we DTD every single day (we were newlyweds :blush:).


----------



## blessedmomma

Kaiecee- welcome! hope you get your girl :)

jordyn- so sorry about the ear infection and the teething :( hope they feel better very soon. yay for finding a house!!!! :dance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks u guys seem great it's weird I'm going to ov any day now and I still have pink spotting and it's usually after dtd


----------



## blessedmomma

it may be that during your ovulation times your cervix gets more 'friable'. if you google it you may get more info. pretty much just means that during that time its more sensitive and can bleed easier. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

blessedmomma said:


> Kaiecee- welcome! hope you get your girl :)
> 
> jordyn- so sorry about the ear infection and the teething :( hope they feel better very soon. yay for finding a house!!!! :dance:

congrats hope u have an easy delivery when the time comes


----------



## Kaiecee

blessedmomma said:


> it may be that during your ovulation times your cervix gets more 'friable'. if you google it you may get more info. pretty much just means that during that time its more sensitive and can bleed easier. :hugs:

thanks i thought i was going crazy with this bleeding thing i do know when i was in my 1st tri with my boys and we dtd i would spot and it finally went away around 6-8 weeks 

i just hope it doesnt take me forever to get pregnant and that its finally a girl


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. We're having a uncharacteristically warm, sunny day for February, so it's been really nice here.

Anyway, I was watching this video and it just brightened my day, so I thought I'd share it with you, too. I'm just so happy to be mother! :flower:

https://www.mormonchannel.org/video/mormon-messages?v=2255347503001


----------



## blessedmomma

really lovely jordyn <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, Kaiecee! Nice to have you here! Hope you get pregnant with your baby girl soon! I'm also hoping to have a girl someday. But we're just NTNP right now. My cycles haven't even come back yet.

Jordyn, that's a great video. A great reminder of what a precious gift motherhood is. It's not hard to think of my kids as blessings, but for some reason I have to remind myself that motherhood is also a gift from God and that's it what he meant for me to be!

You're having a warm bit of weather, eh? We just had two straight days of SNOW! I swear it didn't stop for two whole days. Still only about a foot of snow on the ground, and it will probably start disappearing tomorrow, but it's still a bit deal for us this time of year. lol

Ooh! I think I'll change my avatar to a picture of me and the boys in the snow. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Harley
Are you breast feeding that's why ur cycles haven't come back? I got my cycle back last month but with in between spotting but I was back on 28 days Jacob is 2month 2weeks 5days :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yep, still BFing. He eats solids a few times a day, but still BF's about the same amount.


----------



## Kaiecee

I guess that's why u still didn't get ur cycles back fx you get it soon and u get another bfp as soon as I start really tying :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, your avatar picture is adorable! Sorry you're dealing with more snow, though. We always get this "fake spring" here, which is always followed my more snow before spring really starts, so I'm not getting too excited, yet.

Melissa, I saw on your ticker that you had your 37 week appointment the other day. Does your doctor think your baby will come soon?

I was just thinking that we haven't heard from Vanessa, Stacey, Logan, or Elizabeth for a while, so if you ladies are reading and not posting, then I just want to say, I hope you're all doing well. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

We have so much snow here can't wait for spring to come


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks! It was fun going out in the snow. Ozzy was kinda funny. He would get snow on his boot and stop and say, "Yucky," then try and wipe it all off. Silly kid. We took his plastic tee-ball set and played baseball in the snow. He thought that was fun. But just like I thought, the sun is out and the snow is melting today.

Yeah, I'm also thinking of you ladies who we haven't heard from in a while. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

Your kids are so cute :)


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- she didn't really say if she thought she was gonna come soon. she checked me and did a sweep. had a few BH and some plug. also some crampiness, but that's it. we did a lot of walking in case it needed a push, but now im exhausted lol and no labor. I guess it could still work tomorrow, but im not sure how much I will try. she will do another sweep next Monday when im 38+2 weeks and if that doesn't work I will be induced that Saturday on march 8. its nice to have an end in sight. im so done :lol:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, so it might be really close to Mason's birthday! Remind me, what day was he born on? Alia was the 9th, and I know he was born only a few days before her. However, I hope she decides to come before you have to be induced.


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah mason is march 6th. I was kinda hoping she would come between feb 22 and march 5. my other DS nathon was feb 21. but now im so over it and just want an end so if I have to wait til march 8th I can deal with it lol. im so achey with the spd and its becoming really hard to do anything with the kids. I still hope she comes before induction, but hey its good to have a date if not


----------



## HAKing

Welcome, Kaiecee! :hi: I hope you get your little girl this time. Will you try once more if you have a third boy? 

Rachel, that picture of you and your boys is adorable! And how funny that Ozzy thought the snow was yucky. :haha: Does he not like to be dirty? Sam hates when his hands are dirty and always tells me they are yuck or icky and wants them wiped immediately! 

Jordyn, congratulations on the house!!! I'm very excited for you and hoping everything goes through without any problems. How are you feeling? I noticed you're in the TWW :happydance: 

Melissa, I'm sorry you're having a rough pregnancy but like you said its so nice to have an end in sight! I sorta felt that same way about having my c-section with Ben. Kinda nice to think you won't be pregnant for FOREVER! :blush: :haha: 

I feel terrible for you girls getting so much snow! :nope: We have had such a mild winter here that they are talking about rationing water this summer and that it will be pretty bad! Not looking forward to it. 

Nothing too exciting here. Monday was the funeral for Tim's Nana. It was really nice to celebrate her life and I think a good closure for everyone. All this has really made me appreciate life more and the time with my boys!


----------



## Kaiecee

I asked dh that he said maybe one more time then we should just be happy with what we have and I feel the same way


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, sending lots of labor vibes your way!!!!

Heather, I'm only 5 dpo, but definitely thinking that there's a good chance I'm pregnant again, because today my throat started hurting and my legs started aching, and both of those things happened with that miscarriage I had in December, and neither of those are normal symptoms for me, so we'll see! I'm testing this Saturday, when I'll be 8 dpo, and then probably every other day after that.

I'm glad that the funeral went well and that it gave every one some good closure. I love thinking about funerals as a way to celebrate a life instead of mourning a death. :flower:

Rachel, that's funny that Ozzy thought the snow was yucky. Here in Utah, people use "Cuch-kah," or "Cuch-ky" when they're telling a little kid that something's gross. (Weird, I know. It was new to me, since I grew up in Arizona!)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay ladies, I know how you like to squint at tests, right? :haha:

Here's my 7 dpo test, still early, but I almost feel like I can see a little something developing... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=237743


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I see something too :)


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, hoping you're little miss comes soon! :flower: 

Jordyn, I feel like I see something too! :thumbup: I can't wait to see what tomorrows test brings.


----------



## Harley Quinn

"Cuch-kah," or "Cuch-ky"? That's weird! And I do see _something_, especially when it's inverted. Fx'd for you!!!

Well, haven't heard from Melissa all day... I'm starting to wonder.... Eeeee!!!

Heather, our snow is pretty much all gone now and the sun came out today. In fact, I didn't even take a coat with me when I went out! Kinda wish I had, though, because it was super windy once I got down the hill into the valley. 

Ozzy does hate to be dirty, but only dirt he can see. Haha! His hands can be all sticky and slimy (you know how they get), but he doesn't care until he can see something like dirt or food on it. They he says "yucky" and wants them cleaned. And today he noticed my hand get dirty (Jimmy got pureed peas on me) and said, "Mommy yucky!" Ha.

Well, Jimmy is just over 7 months, and my cycles came back last time at 7.5 months, so I'm thinking that might happen soon. Of course, we did introduce solids to Ozzy a bit earlier. Anyway, I'm kind of looking forward to it again, as weird as that is. I'm sure once it does I'll think the opposite though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, hopefully you can see it okay in the picture, but it's pretty obvious in real life...#3 is on the way!

https://www.canyouseealine.com/timthumb.php?src=https://s3.amazonaws.com/cysal/46122/8 dpo.JPG&w=555


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats


----------



## Harley Quinn

Congrats! I definitely see that! And it's not like any of the other lines that have kinda, maybe there. That's pretty obvious to me! Wheee!!!! :wohoo:


ETA: I just went to countdown to pregnancy to see what the vote was for this last test. I can't believe 6% think that's either negative or an evap!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Rachel. As for those 6%...I think some people are just kind of mean or bitter, because I've seen negative votes on tests that are totally positive, like way more than mine.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think some people need glasses if they can't see that's a bfp!


----------



## HAKing

Yay, Jordyn! :happydance: I can't wait to see that line get darker tomorrow. That is definitely a BFP, congrats!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, Heather, you won't have to wait until tomorrow to see it get darker! :haha:

This morning:

https://www.canyouseealine.com/timthumb.php?src=https://s3.amazonaws.com/cysal/46122/8 dpo.JPG&w=555

This afternoon:

https://www.canyouseealine.com/timthumb.php?src=https://s3.amazonaws.com/cysal/46139/8 dpo afternoon.JPG&w=555


----------



## Harley Quinn

Whoa! That's awesome to see it get dark that fast. Of course, now the question is always... TWINS??? LOL


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! I think this every time. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

With my last son I had such a dark line 14 dpo but I only had one baby I always wondered what it would be like to have twins


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Our little thread has been a bit quiet lately. I feel like it's going to die off soon, which makes me sad, since we've been "together" for almost 2 years now. :cry:

Melissa, I'm assuming you've had that sweet baby girl, and if so, I hope you're enjoying your cuddles. :cloud9:

I hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I kinda think the same thing sometimes...its been kinda quite and I have been attributing it to everyone being busy with their new little ones. I hope that our little thread doesn't die off! 

I have been meaning to post more often but I've been so busy with sick babies and now a sick husband. 

I'm assuming you've been testing daily now...how are your lines looking? I wouldn't mind staring some lines for you! :winkwink: BTW, you're BFP has made me get baby fever again! :blush: 

Melissa, I hope you're cuddling with your precious baby girl right now! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear the sickness is still raging on at your house. I've been sick the past two days, as well, and Liam was covered in hives yesterday for no reason that we could tell! I figure someday we'll all be healthy again. :dohh:

Well, I'm 11 dpo today, and will be testing again this afternoon, since I've realized that my afternoon tests are better than my FMU tests (I've got 9 more cheapies to blow through :haha:).

But here's the progression so far!

https://www.canyouseealine.com/timthumb.php?src=https://s3.amazonaws.com/cysal/46259/Phototastic-2014-03-03-13-45-18.jpg&w=555


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, sorry you're dealing with sickness too. I keep thinking the same thing, maybe one day we will no longer be sick! I'm so ready for spring. 

Great progression!!!:thumbup: When will you get your first ultrasound and doctors appointment?

I remember you mentioning staying team yellow...do you still plan to do that?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My first appointment will be April 24th, and I should get a quick dating ultrasound. I'll be about 11 weeks. And we are still planning on staying team yellow, which is exciting, although now we have to come up with a boy and a girl name instead of just one or the other!

When do you think you'll start TTC your third? (I'm not going to help you cure your baby fever :haha:)


----------



## HAKing

Geez, Apirl 24th seems so far away! 

I love thinking of baby names although we already have a boy and girl name picked out for #3 so that part will be easy.

We probably won't try for the next until early next year. However if we had a surprise baby it would be okay too. I'm not on any birth control right now and just tracking my cycles so we'll see. 

The only reason we are wanting I wait a bit longer this time I because of childcare expenses. Our goal is for me to only work until the end of 2015 and then just be a SAHM.


----------



## Kaiecee

Child care can gets so expensive


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, April 24ths seems like forever away, but at the same time, I think it will sneak up pretty quick because of how busy things are about to get. We're moving a week from Friday, and then that following Sunday, we'll be getting my niece, and will have her until May 23rd. Plus, DH has to work every Saturday this month, and has to stay until past midnight, which sucks. :(


----------



## HAKing

Kaiecee, yes it is!!! I hate it but we still come out ahead with me working so it still makes sense for me to work right now. 

Jordyn, I hope it comes quick for you. It seems far since we are only at the beginning of March! Is your DH excited about #3? 

You're gonna be busy the next few weeks. I hope the move goes well.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, I hope this thread doesn't die out. It does seem like everyone is busier, which of course is true now that we all have more kids!

Jordyn, the progression on those tests is awesome! I see that you are feeling sleepy. Man, I do not miss that first tri tiredness. And with your hubby gone until after midnight, I guess that would make you pretty tired even without being pregnant. Here's hoping the kid all sleep well for you the next few months!

Heather, that sounds like a good plan. As much as I love my job, I think it would also be awesome to eventually be a SAHM. But DH just doesn't make enough to do that right now. And he can work and stay home with them when I go back to work in May, so it just makes sense. But I will admit that sometimes I can't help but think that, out of the two of us, I'm the one who's better suited to being with the kids all day. Don't get me wrong, DH is great at it, I just wonder sometimes if we wouldn't both be happier if it was the other way around. We may never know!

On the subject of going back to work, we looked up some prices today for a one-night spa getaway. I really hope we can make it work out; I would LOVE to have a little romantic getaway before going back to work! We are going on a family vacation soon too. We're going with my mom down to Arizona for Mariners spring training. For a week! Yay!

Well, it was about this time that my cycles came back after Ozzy was born, so I guess I'm kind of expecting the same thing to happen this time? I know it could be totally different, but I also just want my cycles to come back so I can start charting again. I'm not going to go back on BC, I just want to try "natural" family planning and see how it goes. And I decided yesterday that I'm not going to spend any more money on OPK's until my cycles do come back. It just doesn't make sense to keep doing a few random OPK's in a row every now and then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Rachel, I hope the kids sleep good for me, too. Lately Liam has been throwing up all over me for no apparent reason in the middle of the night. He has a sensitive gag reflex like Alia did, so every little cough or gag makes him throw up. It gets reeeeeally old.

That's great that you get to go on a vacation! And this is the best time of the year to be in Arizona (And I know, since I lived there almost my entire life), it will probably be 80 degrees. :) As for a getaway with DH, I was actually just thinking about how much I need one of those, too. I was just looking at my DH today and thinking that we're almost strangers nowadays, because we get so little quality time together.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, man. Jimmy had that for his first few weeks of life. He'd kind of sputter and I'd cringe, just hoping there would be no puke. Not fun.

I'm really looking forward to the weather! I've been digging out as many warm weather clothes as I can find to fit the boys and found them matching sun hats. :coolio:


----------



## lilrojo

HI ladies.. wow spiffy congrats!! 

hope everyone is well.. Im a sahm and in school to work.. lol im the opposite of ya all.. I want to work someday and be able to provide a better life for my kids.. as I haven't worked since college days.. 

My kids are well.. I so want another after how everything ended with McKinley but dh doesn't want anymore.. so for now were done.. no af yet for me.. im pumping and feeding and have no clue what to expect.. but hope it comes back soon.. lol not on bc either so accidents can happen.. but im loving life.. McKinley's almost 4 month already.. 

Hope your all well.. baby is getting mad!! love ya all


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Logan, it's so good to hear from you! I'm so glad that everything went well with McKinley, and is still going well. :flower: (Cute name, by the way!) How are your older two handling their new sister? I'm kind of hoping that you'll say they just ignore her most of the time, because that's what I'm hoping will happen when #3 is little, since one of my biggest frustrations right now is that Alia is CONSTANTLY pestering Liam.

I'm a teacher, so my income would never replace my DH's and would never cover the cost of childcare for 3+ kids, so I'll be at home until they're all in school, and then I may go back to work, or homeschool, not really sure right now!


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- congrats!!!!! im so excited for you :happydance: my bday is nov 13th, maybe this one will hold out a little longer and I will have a bday buddy :winkwink:

yes I had my baby <3 Sophia Lynn was born sunday march 2nd at 9:52pm. she was 7 lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches long. tons of curly dark hair. :cloud9: I feel so very blessed. God is so amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulation! Sophia is adorable! I love her hair! (Secretly jealous since I'm always going to have bald babies :winkwink:). Did the labor go well? How are you feeling?

As for your birthday buddy, sorry! I doubt this little one will even wait for November to come around. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you. labor was fab! my waters had broken some time last week. went in last week on wednesday and they checked but said negative. was still wet a lot so went back in sunday when a snow storm started to be checked again to make sure before I got snowed in. it was positive! they let me have the epidural then started Pitocin. couldn't have asked for a better birth. after having a 45 minute labor last time and no time to get any pain relief, I am very thankful it went this way <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, I'm so glad it went so well for you. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello everyone. I hope all is well. 

Rachel I love your avitar picture. Y'all look great. It's been a very snowy winter here lol

Heather glad you and your boys are doing well. I know what you mean about daycare. I can't wait until I can become a sahm. I just love being home with the kids. 

Jordyn congrats! Omg I can't believe that your preggo again. I can't wait to see bump pics!!! I wonder what your going to have. Any feeling on gender? I know it's early yet lol

Logan I'm glad all is well. I like dd2 name as well. 

Melissa: congrats on your baby girl. She's absolutely beautiful. Love the hair lol. Glad you are doing well as well. 

I see we have a new comer. Lol welcome kaiecee!!

Afm well I'm sorry I've been Mia for a while. It's has been very busy. At my work we have been short staffed so I have been working night shift from 6 pm to 630 am. Or some shifts of 2 am to 230 pm. Just very busy and well just tired lol. Natalia just turned 5 on the 23 rd. it was great she had a couple friends over from her preschool. I can't believe she will start kindergarten in sept. I tear every time I think about it. Jonathan is doing great. He is soo talented. He is starting to talk sentences now all in Spanish. He recognizes almost all shapes even a parallelogram and acute triangle abtuse triangle. Lol. He just surprises me. He counts to 10. And is doing well with potty training. He's accomplished so much since he has turned two. 
And Eva is doing great. She looks soo much like Natalia. All her hair that she was born with is gone completely gone and as just now started growing back. She has been sitting for about a month now and is starting to crawl. 

I have been ok too. I think my problems have been caused by extreme migraines. One day I went to the ER because I had a headache all day. I got up to pee and all the sudden my whole rights side of my body went numb. They said it was from my migraine. I gave been on migraine meds for them and am doing much better. 

I soo want another baby ASAP but dh doesn't want one for a couple years. Jordyn I'm soo jealous lol. 

I will post pics in a little while my phone is about to die.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :)


----------



## Duejan2012

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/016_zps8d79c852.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/016_zps8d79c852.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Eva with hair lol

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps87814dc2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps87814dc2.jpg[/URL][/IMG] no hair lol

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps04fa93d4.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps04fa93d4.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Eva 

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/006_zps2389f9e9.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/006_zps2389f9e9.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Natalia 

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/123_zpsdb72bf6c.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/123_zpsdb72bf6c.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Natalia

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsee34d945.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsee34d945.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Eva. 

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa263809f.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa263809f.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Jonathan

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsca2a293d.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsca2a293d.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Natalia


----------



## Kaiecee

So cute


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, it's so good to hear from you! Your children are adorable, and I see what you mean, Natalia and Eva do look really similar as babies!

I'm sorry you've been suffering with bad migraines. I get them occasionally, too, and it's so hard. You just want to curl into a ball and die. :( I hope they get better for you.

Sounds like Jonathon is doing great! I hope potty training goes well with Alia. We're going to start when we move into a our new house.

So Alia's 2nd birthday is this Sunday and I keep forgetting! With moving and being newly pregnant, it just keeps slipping my mind! We'll probably just have a little party, though, with family, and one good friend.

As for gender feelings, I don't know! I think it will probably be a boy, but I don't have a good reason why I think that. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Logan, its so good to hear from you! I sounds like you're doing great. McKinley is a cutie! :cloud9:

Rachel, a little mini vacation would be awesome before going back to work. I hope you enjoy the warm weather in a few weeks. How often is Jimmy nursing now? I think my cycles came back so early because Ben started sleeping though the night at 4 months so I was going so long without nursing that they finally came back right before he turned 5 months. 

Melissa, Sophia is a doll! I'm glad you had a wonderful labor and are doing well. Are you planning to breastfeed this time around? 

Jordyn, I know what you mean about feeling like you're strangers with your DH. :nope: I sorta feel that way sometimes lately too. We are both so busy and with all the sicknesses going around everyone is extra tired. In fact, yesterday was our 3 year anniversary and we didn't do a thing since DH is sick. Hopefully he will feel better enough to do something this weekend. 

Stacey, good to hear from you also. :hugs: Sorry about the headaches but it sounds like you're doing well otherwise. You're babies are adorable! Eva really looks a lot like Natalia! That's great that Eva is sitting up already...Ben is close but still not 100%. And good job Jonathan on the potty training. Sam is close but we let him try on his own terms right now. We will go into full potty training mode in May, I think. 

If you don't mind me asking, do you take all 3 to daycare? If so, how much do you pay? I just wonder if we pay more because its California and everything is more expensive here :dohh: or if location doesn't really matter. I feel like we pay so much! :growlmad: 

Well, as I mentioned yesterday was our 3rd anniversary. Not too exciting with a sick husband but I don't care...I love him more everyday and am so grateful for the little family we have together! :cloud9: 

Here are a few pictures. DH bought a new camera for work but has been taking pics of the boys but I gotta get him to send them to me today and I'll post them. 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps3a51f439.jpg
He loves his little brother :cloud9: 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsf9ba2753.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

Oh yes jordyn congrats on the new ?house. That is sooo exiting! Are you exited to move out of your in laws? You may have said already but have you told your family about your good news ?

We are more than likely going to move to Texas within the next couple months. I just can't wait. If all goes well with this house we are looking at.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I can't wait to see pictures of your new house! What date do you get the keys?

Stacey, that's exciting you'll be moving. Did you and DH find a job down there? Didn't you say that you're family lives down there too?


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather. Your boys are adorable. Maybe it's just the pic but bens hair looks much lighter. So cute. I will have to find a pic of Natalia and Eva that they are smiling the same lol. We too have let Jonathan potty train on his time. But he gets soo encouraged from Natalia. He calls his pull ups underwear lol. I tried doing what I did with Natalia just putting underwear on then the first time she peed she cried. She hated being wet and after that one time she went in the potty. No pull ups or anything. Jonathan on the other hand I tried the same and when he peed he just looked down haha after he kept doing that I put the pull ups on. And only when he wants to go sit on the potty we let him. So he's doing ok I think. I heard boys are harder to train then girls. So far it's true. Lol

As for daycare well here if we take them to a at home daycare they charge $30 a day. But where I live here it's very limited on child care. So they go to a actually like daycare business. It's where Natalia goes to preschool right now. It's $40 for infants so for Jonathan and Eva. Then 30 for kids like Natalia. But right now it's 20 for Natalia because she is in the preschool program. So in one day we pay 100 for the three of them. It will be $110 once summer starts. Right now we are trying to work different days so we can save on daycare. So my when I work my dh is off and when he works im off. So we have been strangers latly too lol.


----------



## Duejan2012

Yes heather my parents and sister live there. I will be working at the hospital that my mom works. My dh is going to be a translater in the same hospital while he goes to school. It's just soo cheap to live down there. Here a 4 bed house will cost $400000 plus. Down there 4 bed with 2 car garage 3000 square ft. Swimming pool and community parks and pools are averaging $170000 or so. Plus I will only lose a dollar per hour if I go there but my dh will gain about 4. More family to help me with the kids too


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, the move to Texas sounds like a win-win situation for everyone! That's so great that you and your DH will get to work together. As for the potty training, I'm going to ease into it, but if Alia just doesn't want to, I'm going to try what you did with Natalia, just putting underwear on her and see what happens.

Heather, I'm sorry your DH was sick on your anniversary. :( We didn't do much for our three year anniversary a few weeks ago, either, but at least we got to go out to dinner. I love the pictures, especially the one of your boys snuggled together. :cloud9:

As for me, we get the keys to our house next Wednesday, and then will move that weekend. I actually have some pictures of the house from when it was listed, so I'll post those. It was professionally staged, so the furniture is not ours, except they said we could keep one piece as a move-in bonus, so we chose the couch and the loveseat. :flower:

And as far as our pregnancy goes, no one knows yet. Because we'll be having another close age gap (16 month again!) we decided to wait as long as possible before telling our families, so it won't seem so sudden. So we'll try to wait until at least 12 weeks, but if I start showing early, like I did with Liam, we may have to spill the beans sooner. The hard things is, since no one knows I'm pregnant, I'm worried that they're all think I'm just being lazy when I avoid moving a lot of boxes next week. But my back is already killing me just from the packing I've been doing the last few days. :(
 



Attached Files:







1208200_1.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









1208200_12.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









1208200_17.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









1208200_15.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's crazy expensive for daycare! We pay $58 per day for the two right now. I don't think it will make sense for us to have 3 in daycare since I'll kinda be working to pay for childcare. Hence the wait for #3. I hope it goes quick...I already have baby fever! :blush: :dohh:

Jordyn, the house looks beautiful! :flower: I'm so excited for you. 

We have been house hunting a little bit. Yesterday I went to go look at a house close to my work in an old historic area. I seriously found our dream house. Right now it is vacant so we are calling on it today to see if we can arrange to look at it. 

I'll post a link from when it was previously listed. 

https://www.spotproperty.com/4910-brockton-ave-riverside-ca-92506-2022145130


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, that place looks beautiful, Heather! I see what you mean about the house prices, though! It's double the price of the house we're buying, and ours is 1900 sq feet and 4 bedrooms. And I thought our houses were over-priced here in Utah! Apparently, out in Kentucky, you can get a house that same size for $70,000, but we have no desire to move to Kentucky! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Yes, houses here are kinda expensive! Just depends what you want and location. I feel like I could get a crappy house in a good location for a good price and fix it up opposed to buying a beautiful house in a yucky area because then I'm stuck in a bad neighborhood and can't move. If that makes sense...

It's funny you say about Kentucky because we actually own a house there that we lived in a short time before moving back to California. We rent it out and our mortgage is less than you could rent a studio apartment in California for. It's just crazy how location changes prices so drastically.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, that's smart to buy based on neighborhood, because you can change your house, but not the neighborhood! Plus, the area will always put a cap on how much resale value you can get out of a house.

Oh, and I guess I should have added that I have nothing against Kentucky personally, because that kind of sounded like I dislike Kentucky. :haha: In fact, DH served a mission for our church there for 2 years before we met, and had a great experience. It's just that we want to stay near our families, which are both in Utah. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, haha that didn't offend me about Kentucky. :flower: We lived there for a year and it just wasn't for us. DH grew up in California and I grew up in Michigan both in busy cities and living there everyone was nice but it wasn't "busy enough" for us. 

As for our house we plan to keep it and have renters keep putting all that equity into our pockets each month. Maybe one day we will sell it when the boys go to college but for now we will just hang onto it.


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn I love your house! It's beautiful. I like the furniture you decided to keep. How exiting!

Heather I know what you mean about the neighborhoods. I love the house you posted 

Can I post the two houses we are looking at. I can't figure out how to post the link but if you go to realtor.com then you can type the addresses. The first one is 


4804 Western Meadows Ct, Fort Worth, TX 76244



5116 Broken Bow Dr, Fort Worth, TX 76137

Let me now what y'all think.


----------



## Duejan2012

We were thinking maybe we can fix this one up too lol



3904 Berrybush Ln, Fort Worth, TX 76137

Or add a pool 



2340 Spruce Springs Way, Fort Worth, TX 76177


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. we are so in love with her. <3

heather- I am bfing again. the plan was to bf but to have her dad feed her one formula bottle a day while I showered in the evening. I cant get anything out for a bottle when I try to pump and my last baby would scream the entire time I showered. he also refused bottles all together so formula wasn't an option with him. so we figured it would be best to just have her used to one formula bottle a day from the start. she has jaundice so while in the hospital I was bfing and ffing. I just felt I needed to do something to move along the jaundice. since we got home my milk has come in and she refused bottles for a day or so. she is still jaundiced so I got her to take a couple bottles since then, but she is mostly bfing. 

love all the moving plans ladies! :) I was so absolutely thrilled when we bought our home in 2010


----------



## Kaiecee

I think af is here :(


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa I think that is a great plan. I'm sorry about the jaundice though. Eva had jaundice too. It was hard cuz all she wanted to do was sleep. It was hard bfeeding her at that time. 

Kaiecee I'm sorry af arrived. Darn her. :growlmad:Don't give up though. It will happen:hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I looked at those houses yesterday and was quite jealous! :haha: They look amazing! Housing pries are definitely better in Texas than Utah, that's for sure.

Melissa, I'm glad that you've had some success with bottles, and hopefully it'll get even easier. Thankfully, Liam always took a bottle okay, so we never worried about leaving him for a quick date, since we knew he wouldn't starve. But good friend BFs, though, and her 5 month old refuses a bottle, which is a shame, because she has postpartum depression, and could really use some time away now and then. :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I passed out yesterday and screwed up my ankle :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Kaiecee! That's horrible. :( Do you know why you passed out?


----------



## Kaiecee

It was 15-20 after I put in a tampon so I'm wondering if that had anything to do with it because before that I was ok


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I would maybe call your doctor? Its not normal to just pass out like that. :nope:


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't feel like sitting in emergency for hours if it happened again I will


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn I know it's much cheaper down there. Look at what a similar house would cost up where I live now


2461 Larkspur Ave, Estes Park, CO 80517

There are a few cheaper but I mean 350,000 for 3 bds and. 1800 sqf. It's just crazy. 

Kaiecee I agree you should go get checked out. If it doesn't happen again at least call tomorrow to your doc.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't have a family dr. And would have to wait hours at the e.r


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, those houses are really nice. I have heard that in Texas you can get a lot more for your money house-wise! I'm jealous.

Melissa, that sounds like a good plan to get her used to bottle feeding early on. Thankfully Ben never had a problem with a bottle...he gets one 4 days a week while I'm at work and seems to be okay with it. I was actually worried about having him get a bottle 4 days a week that he wouldn't want to nurse anymore since it was easier but he hasn't had a problem, thankfully. 

Jordyn, how are you feeling? I bet you're getting excited to get the keys to your house tomorrow! :happydance: 

Not much new here...just trying to get all our stuff together to submit for our pre-approval letter and then the house hunting should officially begin! :happydance: 

DH is still sick. So this weekend I had 3 babies to care for :haha: 

And some picture that DH had taken of the boys trying out his new camera :cloud9: They aren't anything fancy but nice to have something better than just camera phone pictures for a change! :haha: I especially love the one of Ben sleeping since Sam covered him up after he fell asleep 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsca431361.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps8d6ee9c5.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps1c0ec54f.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm sorry your DH is still sick. I know what you mean about having three babies to take care of. :winkwink:

Sadly, our closing got pushed back until next Wednesday, so we can't move for another week. :( My MIL is driving me crazy lately, so I was really disappointed when I found out we'd have to be here an extra week. Also, my niece comes this Sunday, so I was hoping we'd have the new house since she'll have her own room, but now we'll have to squeeze her somewhere for a week.

As for how I'm feeling, not too bad. I've been really tired, but part of that is because Liam still wakes up in the middle of the night. Also, I've been getting heart palpitations and shortness of breath which is just uncomfortable feeling. But no morning sickness, so I can't complain too much. :flower:

So we told our immediate families that we're pregnant again and they all took it pretty well, although there were a few comments about us "cranking them out." :dohh: We had just finished giving Alia all of her birthday presents, and then we said, "We have one more present for Alia, but she won't get it until October." It took a few seconds, but then everyone got it. :flower:

Here's a picture of Alia with her birthday cupcake, with her new table and chairs she got, and a picture of Liam.
 



Attached Files:







Birthday.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









new table.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









Happy boy.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I love the pictures! I'm glad that Alia had a good birthday and that everyone took the news well. That comment about you guys "cranking them out" make me laugh...sounds like something my family would say! :dohh: :haha:

I'm sorry you're MIL is driving you crazy. I can relate sometimes...thankfully right now mine isn't bugging me! Hopefully the next week will go by quick and your MIL stops bugging you. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

Kaiecee hope you are ok!

heather and jordyn- love the babies :cloud9:

hope all the moving plans work out fast for everyone!

I found out my insurance covers a breast pump 100% so im picking one up today from a medical supply store. hoping since its a medela I will be able to get something out for her one bottle a day. that would save us money by not having to get formula for her and since its free I figured I might as well try.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I say, go for it! I got my breast pump for free from a friend of mine who bought one, and then realized she could get one through WIC, so she gave me her first one since the new one was better. I keep forgetting to ask, how are your other kids, especially the little ones, doing with Sophia?

Heather, I forgot to say how adorable your pictures are! As for the MIL, I'm biting my tongue because I know we don't have very much time left here, but having her make little passive aggressive comments all the time and me being hormonal is not a good combination! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Got a dr. Appointment but they can only see me in 2 months


----------



## Harley Quinn

Kaiecee, it must be very different in Quebec than here in BC. Here, if you don't have a family doctor, there are about a dozen walk-in clinics within 30 minutes. You might have to wait an hour to see doctor, but that's at least better than 2 months! I hope you're okay.

Loving the picture, ladies! And wow, all the houses (and potential houses) look awesome. Houses are pretty expensive up here too (seems similar to what it's like where you are Heather and Stacey). And the farther west you go the more expensive they get. And of course, if we move, we want it to be farther west (closer to my work). *sigh* I think we'll keep renting for now. I just can't see us going from $650 per month in rent to a $2,000 mortgage payment right now.


----------



## Kaiecee

I can go to a walk in clinic but I'll be there from morning to night and to me that's such a waste of a day


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, good to hear from you! Is it still snowing up there? We had such a long stretch of nice weather, and then yesterday morning we woke up to snow. Thankfully, though, it had all melted by the afternoon and we're supposed to be back up to the 50's by the end of the week. :flower:

Kaicee, that sucks that it takes so long to get an appointment. Reminds me of my OB, because if you try to schedule a regular gynecology appointment with her, it has be more than a year in advance because of all the pregnant patients that she has.

So I was just wondering yesterday when my Irritable Uterus will start up this time around. Everyone who has it says that they had it in every pregnancy after and it started sooner each time. It kicked in around 29 weeks with Liam, so I'm curious as to when I should expect it this time. From all the stories I've read, I'm thinking maybe it'll be around 20 weeks this time, but that's just a guess. But thankfully I know what to expect this time, and I know what to do so that I don't have to just rush off to the hospital, because that gets expensive! :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Kaiecee, that's terrible that they won't see you for 2 months! Especially since you're having an issue now, not two months from now. Hopefully you feel better. 

Rachel, good to hear from you! I hope you and the boys are doing well. :flower: I've heard that housing in Canada is super expensive but I always thought they paid better there than the states...maybe not. That's super crazy that you can rent for $650 though...here you couldn't even get a studio apartment for that price :dohh: 

Melissa, that's awesome that you're insurance will pay 100% for a breast pump! :happydance: I would definitely get one if it was free and try to pump some milk so your DH can help feed too and give you a bit of a break.

I do all the feeding since when Ben is home when I'm off work we never bottle feed unless for some reason I'm out but that rarely happens for more than an hour. Its kinda hard sometimes but since 4 days a week I only get to nurse in the morning and before bed I don't mind. 

Jordyn, I totally understand about being hormonal and the passive aggressive comments getting to you! That is the worst :growlmad: How far will you be moving from your in-laws? 

As far as the irritable uterus, that's no fun that you'll have to deal with it again but at least you know what to expect this time. :thumbup: 

Well...I don't know what is going on but the last week or so Sam has been waking 1-2x a night. And he wakes up crying, not just waking and talking but full on crying that he won't go back to sleep. I kinda wonder if its maybe a bad dream, I feel so bad for him because the only way he will resettle is if I give him some milk or hold him :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's interesting to see the difference in housing prices. The two bedroom units in our four-plex go for $675 a month.

We'll be moving a half hour away from my in-laws, so close enough to come and have dinner with them once a month, but not too much more than that, which I'm honestly okay with right now. The problem is, we'll also be farther from my dad and brothers, and I already don't see them as often. But since my niece will be living with us, there should be no excuse for my dad not to make the trip out to see all three of his grandchildren once and a while. :winkwink:

Heather, Alia does the same thing sometimes. Honestly, I don't turn her monitor on at night anymore, though, because between Liam's wake up and her random wake ups I wasn't getting any sleep. But in our new house we'll be on the ground floor and she'll be in the basement, so I'll have to go back to using her monitor at night.


----------



## HAKing

It is interested in hearing the differences in house prices except it makes me super jealous of everyone else :blush::haha:

We haven't used the baby monitor for the boys since Sam was about 3 months. I can hear him without it and with the monitor I was hearing all the little noises he was making and it was keeping me awake when he clearly didn't need me. We figured it he needed something he would cry loud enough!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I used to be able to hear Alia without the monitor, but then I discovered that Liam's white noise machine also works really great at covering up some of DH's snoring. :haha: So now I have a white noise machine, too, which unfortunately makes it to I can't hear Alia through the wall anymore. If she didn't wake up so often and just moan for a second or two before going back to sleep, I'd have her monitor on, but as it is, it would wake me up way too often. 

I think what we'll do in the new house, is put our monitor somewhere in the hallway between Alia's room and my niece, Lily's room so that if one of them starts crying really loudly, we'll know, but if it's just little noises, we won't hear it.


----------



## HAKing

I think that's a good idea to put the monitor in the hall so you only hear them then they really need you! 

It really depends how our new house is set up if we will use a monitor. I can see myself ever using one again though. Now I just wish Sam would sleep through the night again...Ben does now and Sam isn't! :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I read a book a little while ago about toddlers and their emotions. The author's take on the whole waking up crying thing is that sometimes toddlers just don't know what to do with all their emotions during the day so they end up processing them at night. I think it's pretty common among 2-3 year olds. Another mom who has a little boy just about Ozzy's age was saying he wakes up screaming (like angry screaming). I'm not sure there's much you can do except hold him and maybe just talk to him about emotions during the day? :shrug: Let him know it's okay to be sad and mad. I don't know. Kids are so weird! ha.

Maybe I should be more clear about what $650/month gets us. lol We rent a tiny, two bedroom basement suite. Not sure of the square footage, but it's definitely under 1,000. We share the laundry room with the landlords, and the rent also includes utilities and internet. It's a really great price, but it's way less than if we were renting a whole house! Oh, and there's no dishwasher! Not that that would really drive up the price, but we've already agreed that if we move, it has to be to somewhere bigger (i.e. more bedrooms) and it has to have a dishwasher, otherwise it's not worth moving! lol

Jordyn, the snow is all gone and it's starting to warm up. The last snowfall only lasted about 2 days before the sun and rain showed up, which is much more typical of this area for this time of year. It's moving into flood season for the valley now.

Oh, yeah, your crazy uterus! lol I hope it doesn't give you too much grief this time around. And like you said, at least now you know what to do and what to look for so you don't have to be that annoying lady who's at the hospital every other day. :haha:

Well, a bit more of an update on me and the boys... Jimmy can finally sit all my himself without falling over, and he's mastered the "commando crawl." Between that and rolling, he gets around pretty well (and fast sometimes). It's seems Ozzy's new favourite phrase is "I do it!" Most times we do let him try to do things on his own (like putting on his pants or opening his string cheese), and he's been surprising me with how much he can actually do. But he still does need a little help sometimes, so it's tricky trying to help him without him feeling like we're just doing it for him. But he also loves to say, "I did it!" and hold his hand out for a high-five, so I do like letting him do things so that he feels that sense of accomplishment. 

And in terms of NTNP, it looks like we'll be going more of the WTT route for now. I just don't think either of us is ready for me to be pregnant just yet. Maybe after I'm back at work for a while and things kind of get back into a more normal rhythm around here. We'll see!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's great that Jimmy is getting around now! Liam still doesn't even roll! :dohh: I don't know what to do with that kid. He seems 100% content to just sit and play with toys or stand in his jumper. If we put him on his tummy and try to entice him with toys, he sort of pushes himself backwards and then gets frustrated because he's even further away. :haha:

As for Alia, she's also little miss independent. It's always, "Alia close the door! Alia throw it away! Alia flush the toilet!" A lot of time I just let her do things, but sometimes I just do it when we're in hurry. She also just learned how to identify her first name and our last name when she see's it written down, and knows all the letters and can count from 1-10. It's funny, lately she's been mimicking the way I say things, like when I finally figure out what she's trying to tell me, I say, "Oh, lemon!" (or whatever) and so now she'll say something and if I don't understand she says, "Ooooooh, LEM-on!" with that inflection. It's hilarious. :haha:

Well, that's good that you and your DH have decided on a plan that works for you, as far as WTT. When it's the right time, you'll both know. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's very interesting about kids and how they process their emotions. Its just so odd to me because he has been such a good sleeper for so long and suddenly night waking that it makes me worry about him. Maybe I'll try talking to him and see if that helps. :shrug:

That's great that Jimmy is sitting alone and doing his own version of crawling! :thumbup: Ben is so close to sitting alone...he will sit and be okay and as soon as he makes a sudden movement to grab a toy he tips over :haha: he hasn't quite figured out how to catch himself yet. I think crawling will come soon too since he's doing the butt in the air and lifting off his arms like he's doing push-ups. 

That's so funny that Ozzy say's "I did it!" that is the same thing that Sam always says after he does something and is so proud! :) Isn't it so great hearing our "babies" talk?! I love being able to communicate with Sam now instead of guessing what he is saying. We don't ever allow him to point and make little sounds...he is told to always "use his words" and it seems to help. 

As for WTT, we are kinda in the same boat too. That is great that you and Daniel have agreed what is right and best for both of you! :flower: 

I think DH could go either way, honestly. He is fine with having the last and "getting the baby stage over with" or waiting a while too. I prefer to wait for financial reasons as well as since I know it will be our last I kinda wanna feel like I'm enjoying my last pregnancy as much as possible instead of being so anxious for it to end, ya know. 

Jordyn, that is wonderful that Alia can recognize her name written out and count to 10. Sam is close but right now he is more focused on colors so every day we ask him "what color is this" for different objects and he gets it 99% of the time! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

so nice to hear how all the LO's are learning and growing :cloud9:

our last house was a duplex. (my sister lived on the other side, so that was nice) it was a 4 bedroom with a full finished basement that had a nice fireplace in it. we lived there quite a few years and paid $675 monthly. that was kinda on the high end here so I guess I didn't realize how much it was in other places. before that I was in a single family home with a full finished basement and 3 bedrooms for $475 a month. now we are buying so I know its not the same with mortgage since in our monthly payment also has property taxes, insurance, and escrow, but we pay $922 a month. its a 5 bedroom/3 bathroom with a full finished basement. (anywhere you live in Kansas its good to have a basement for tornadoes, but when you get a finished one its really nice. that much more room)

I got my pump! haven't tried it out yet. I usually do all the feedings too, even with my ff babies. we just need to have another way since when I bf mason he screamed the whole time I showered. if she is gonna do that I want her to have a way to get fed. it was horrible feeling guilty for 5 months at every shower :(

I think I may be having the hormone crash. wouldn't call it ppd exactly, but im gonna get on some vitamins before it gets bad. and maybe look for some homeopathic or herbal remedies if things don't improve.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I'm sorry you're feeling the baby blues. That was the worst thing about my birth with Alia, was the horrible baby blues that I had for a couple weeks afterwards. I hope it goes away fast for you. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you jordyn! I usually have it for a few days with my ff babies. I cant remember if I had it early on or not with mason. but when he was around 8ish mos old I got it. I wasn't expecting it since it was so much after his birth and I was still bfing. hopefully it will be short lived. its only been 2 days now, but I hate feeling this way. im so grumpy with the kids and it makes me feel like a horrible mom. I actually had to send them downstairs to play for a while today just so I could cry and pray and collect myself. 

I try really hard not to have any yelling in my home and today I yelled at all of them within half hour of getting out of bed :( and nathon and jaxon both cried really hard and said I scared them. :cry: had to apologize to my poor babies.

I forgot to answer you earlier... my kids are absolutely in love with her. my girls are very helpful with holding her when I need to do something and they sit and talk to her. peyton, jaxon, and nathon just say she is cute and they love her. mason adores her. he always wants to kiss her and give her things. today he was enamored with her feet lol. its really precious how much they all love her. I overheard Felicia talking to her today about painting her tiny toenails haha. its like they are a tiny army and they know they are all one in the same :cloud9: (if that makes any sense)

and I hope your irritable uterus doesn't start too soon! that cant be comfortable at all, even knowing what it is :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, I'm so glad they're all doing great with Sophia! Alia is still horrible to Liam most of the time. She hits him and pushes him over whenever he's sitting up. Yesterday he was sitting near a wall and she pushed him down and he hit his head on the wall and I got so mad at her (this was after an afternoon of her being a nightmare). I've given up on her being nice to him, now I just wish she would ignore him! :(

I'm sorry you had a hard morning with your kids. :hugs: Don't worry, they love you and already forgive you. I know how hard it is to keep your cool when you just feel horrible.

That's interesting that you got depressed when Mason was 8 months old. I was feeling pretty depressed yesterday and was actually just wondering whether it ever kicks in that late. I was having one of those days where I just felt like, "What's the point? Everyday is exactly the same, and I never, ever, get a day off ever." But I feel better this morning. (It helps that DH went in to work a little late this morning and let me sleep in while he got up with Liam. :flower:)


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: great to hear from you. Wow that's great for rent. I live in a tiny cabin. 740 sqft. $610 Plus all utilities. No dishwasher either lol I'm soo tired of Washing so many dishes lol we only get this place that cheap because my dogs family has been renting this cabin for many years. So out land lord has kept the rent the same. Now like heather said you can't even get a studio for that. Glad you and the boys are doing well. We too are in the wtt right now. After we get more settled and more space and stuff. 

Melissa: I'm sorry your feeling the baby blues. I did with Eva. I felt guilty for almost everything even if it wasn't a big deal. I remember once Jonathan asked me for water and I told him yes just a min I think I was finishing the dishes. Then Eva started to cry I had to feed her dh wasn't home. I just forgot then he asked again like 2 hours later. I started crying telling him how sorry I didn't get his water earlier. He just looked at me and was happy he had his water. Haha. It's silly now. But sometimes I find myself yelling at the kids even when I too make our house a yelling free house. I hope it doesn't last long. Vent to us when ever needed. 

Heather: your boys are soo cute. I love the pics. You know Jonathan did that for a while not to long ago. He acted like scared. Crying with tears. I would let him sleep with us and when I would put him back in bed he would cry all over again. It didn't last long but it was very sad to see. I hope it doesn't last much longer with Sam. 

Jordyn: maybe Missed it but why is your niece coming to live with y'all again? That's a great distance from in laws. Mine are 1 min away lol. I hope you irritable uterus doesn't give you prob this time. I have a irritable uterus too. I remember I started feeling contractions with Eva around 20 weeks. But doc said they weren't changing my cervix soo it was ok. 

Kaiecee I'm sorry it takes soo long for an appointment. I hope all is well

Afm still not much going on besides work and family. Natalia is having a dance recitle in May. I'm soo exited to see what they have been working on. Jonathan is talking a lot and I've started Eva on a lot of different food. She has had almost all fruits. Chicken beef potatoes rice with vegetables. She is such a good eater. Here is a pic I took of her today. 

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7ece79b4.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7ece79b4.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kaiecee

Beside the headache I got tonight all is good didn't get much sleep last night I really need to learn to get to bed early especially when the baby's sleeping


----------



## Duejan2012

Kaiecee when you get headaches have you ever tried drinking caffeine? I am prone to getting headaches and caffeine always offers relief. Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I thought caffeine made them worst I'll try it next time thanks


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You can get headaches from caffeine withdrawal, if you drink caffeine a lot, but if you don't drink it very often, it can help sometimes. That's what my OB told me to do if Tylenol didn't work, since there wasn't much else I could take while pregnant.

Stacey, I'm glad things are going well. What a cute picture of Eva! :cloud9: I do remember that you had an Irritable uterus as well last time. Sorry to say, but it's almost a guarantee that you'll have it next time, too, and probably from even earlier on. But like me, at least you'll know what it is next time around. :flower:

My niece is staying with us because my brother is in the military and is doing an operation out in the desert for two months, and there will be no childcare. So it was either us, or send her back to her mom early, but there's a lot of neglect that happens when she's with her mom, so we said we'd take her. 

It was funny, we tried putting them in the same room last night since we don't really have a place for her until we move next week, and it was a disaster. :dohh: Alia kept getting up and turning on the light, and then Lily would open the door and they'd both come upstairs. Finally we ha to take Alia and put her in a pack n play in my FIL's office, since Lily knows how to climb out of a pack n play. So I guess we'll just be shuffling them around the house until we move. :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't drink it too often so I'll try that next time I think I might be getting from stress


----------



## Duejan2012

Kaiecee I know some doctors who put people on caffeine pills. I really recommend just trying to drink a cup of coffee or a Mountain Dew. Xx

Haha jordyn that's so cute though. Lol I hope it works out better in the new house. That's great of you to take your niece. Lily is a pretty name how old is she. Tell me about the irritable uterus. I never really noticed it with Natalia but I started feeling contractions at around 30 weeks with Jonathan. 20 weeks with Eva. It wasn't until I got frequent nts on Eva that I was officially diagnosed with it lol. How you feeling


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, looking back, I know that I started getting an irritable uterus with Alia late in the third trimester, but I can't remember when. Probably 34/35 weeks. With Liam it started around 25 weeks, I think? Kind of hard to remember. So I'm guessing that maybe it'll start around 18/19 weeks this time, but that's just a number I'm pulling out of my head.

Lily will turn 3 years old in two more weeks, but you'd think she was 4 based on how big she is. :haha: Here's a picture I took of the three of them today. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

They are so cute


----------



## blessedmomma

Kaiecee- hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Stacey- she is soooo cute!

Jordyn- precious!! sounds like she is in better hands with you than her mom. 

im already feeling better. it only lasted for 2-3 days thankfully :)


----------



## Duejan2012

How you feeling kaiecee? 

Jordyn.: that's about the time I would guess too lol aww your niece is adorable looks like she fits right in. That's great y'all taking her in. 

Melissa: I'm soo happy you are feeling better. Nothing is worse then feeling like that. Xx

Afm well I have to work at 2 am tomorrow. I'm about to go to bed lol. The only thing that is good about going in at that time is the extra pay lol. Eva ate today a dish called caldo de res. it's like a beef soup lol. With potato carrot and corn. She loved it haha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I'm so glad you're feeling better. :flower:

Stacey, that sucks that you have to work so early! :( When do you catch up on sleep? But great news that Eva is such a good little eater! I wish Liam was. Granted, I probably haven't tried him with as much stuff, but he just pushes most things back out of his mouth. So far, the only things that I can usually get him to eat (but not always) is banana oatmeal and sweet potatoes. :dohh:

So there's a lady in this neighborhood that does a leprechaun treasure hunt for all the little kids every year on St. Patrick's day, so I'll be taking Alia and Lily to go do it. The cute thing is, DH used to do it when he was a little kid (that's how long they've been doing it!) so now Alia gets to participate in a tradition that her daddy did when he was a boy. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

My headache is finally gone it's dh's birthday today on st Patrick's day :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- ew, would not want to work that early! :hugs:

Jordyn- so sweet she gets to do the same traditions her daddy did <3

Kaiecee- glad your headache is gone. happy bday to your DH :cake:


----------



## Kaiecee

thanks blessedmomma


----------



## Duejan2012

Kaiecee I am soo happy that your headache is gone. Nothing is worse. Happy birthday to your dh! 

Jordyn. When I first gave my kids real food they pushed it out of their mouths. But I just kept offering. It is soo nice when they eat when we eat lol. Just keep offering. Put some cooked peas on Liam's try's and put one in his mouth lol. He will learn yo pick up and eat his food lol:dohh: idk why I'm telling you I'm sure you already know lol. 

That's great Alia gets to follow the same traditions of your dh. That is soo special. 

Melissa I didn't end up sleeping. I layed down after I finished writing here then was just thinking of random things next thing I knew it was midnight already. I had to get up at 1 am. So I just stayed up. So I'm fading deff now. It's almost 9 pm and im going to go to bed now hopefully I sleep cuz I have to work tomorrow again but at 6 am do I will get up at 5 am. So to awnser your question I don't catch up on sleep lol


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, such a cute picture of the three! How are they all getting along? Yesterday you got your keys to your new house; how exciting! :happydance: That's so special that your kids got to participate in the same activity that your DH got to as a child. 

I kept meaning to ask you, I know you wanted to get to your pre-pregnancy weight before getting pregnant again...how did you do? 

Stacey, that is no fun that you're working the night shift! :nope: I couldn't imagine working while everyone is sleeping. That has to be hard to get used to. How long will you be doing that? 

Melissa, I'm glad you're feeling better and it only lasted a few days. :flower: How is Sophia adjusting? 

Kaiecee, hope you're feeling better, and I agree caffeine helps with a headache. When mine won't go away I drink a coke or ice tea and it takes care of it most times. 

Well, everyday I've tried to post and then something else takes priority but I finally have a free moment! 

We have been really busy and doing a lot of house hunting. We have been pre-approved for more than expected with just DH so we may just buy with him and in a year buy another under my name as just a rental...just see how things go. I'm really hoping that we find something quick though; our bedroom we have been living out of for the past 18 months keeps getting smaller and smaller! :wacko:

Also, I signed up for a half marathon so I've been training for that a lot even though its not until Feb next year I think I'll do a few 10k's before then to get prepared. I'm pretty excited! :happydance:

We didn't do anything for St. Patrick's day. The boys had a doctors appointment. Ben is 18lbs and 23 inches long and Sam is 32lbs but I don't remember how tall just that he is a bit below average on his height. 

And a few pictures from St. Patrick's day of my boys! :flower:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps7d5e43a5.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsfc900211.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- the marathons sound great! the house hunting must be very exciting, I really enjoyed looking for our home <3 as for Sophia, she is just doing great. very sweet baby and very content.
your family is so adorable. I had to show my DH your husbands goatee. mine just decided the other day to let his grow out :roll: he tried a full beard, but it got on his nerves. I guess we will see how long this lasts lol. its getting pretty long already and he says it doesn't bug him like the full beard.


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, its so funny you say your DH is growing a goatee. I've never seen my DH without one...and I told him I'm okay if I never do! :haha: 

That's great that Sophia is such a good easy baby for you! I'd love to see more pictures when you get a chance :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's awesome that you're going to be running a half marathon! I wish I liked to run, but I absolutely hate it. In fact, I used to get anxiety attacks in high school gym class before we'd have to go run the mile. :blush:

As for my weight, I lost all of the pregnancy weight with Liam before getting pregnancy, which was my first goal. My second goal was to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight with Alia (140lbs) but I made it to 147lbs, so I'm not going to beat myself up about that. I'm also going to try t gain a little less weight with this pregnancy, since I gained 40lbs with Alia and 40lbs with Liam. I'm going to see if I can gain only 30lbs this time, since that would be right in the 25-35lb range that they suggest. We'll see how long that lasts. :winkwink:

I hope you guys can find a house really quick! We finally figured out why it took us so long. My DH kept feeling like God was telling us that we should move to Magna, but neither of us really wanted to go there, so we kept looking elsewhere, but that impression kept coming back to him, and every time he prayed about it, he felt very strongly that we needed to move there. So finally he said, "Okay, we're going to only look for houses in Magna." A week later, we had this house under contract. Too bad we didn't listen a little sooner! :dohh: So now we'll just wait and see what the Lord has in store for us there. :flower:

As for moving, the big day is tomorrow! Wish us luck that everything goes smoothly!

Melissa, I'm so glad that Sophia has been such a content baby! I'm hoping I get one of those someday. :haha:


----------



## HAKing

How exciting tomorrow is moving day! :happydance: don't worry about weight gain. Especially since this is your 3rd pregnancy you know what to expect so you will be more conscious and not gain too much. I only gained 21lbs with Ben but with Sam I gained 58 :dohh: I learned my lesson! 

As for our house hunt, I hope it doesn't take long either. I'm hoping to move by June 1st at the latest. There is a lot of houses out there so it's just a matter of finding the right one in the right location and we will put in an offer. 

That's funny you used to get anxious about running the mile in high school. I use to always miss on the day we had to run it because I didn't wanna run it outside in the cold so the next day I got to so it inside on the treadmill! :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- its so crazy how women have a say on their dh's facial hair :haha: my dh has always had scruff, I don't like the clean shaved look. he has also had varying degrees of a goatee or beard, but recently he is wanting to grow something out longer. I cant say I mind. I love facial hair on a man. very good looking and manly to me :lol:

jordyn- isn't it so amazing when we listen to God and do it His way!! im always in awe when I submit to Him. when we were looking, everyone kept saying to expect it to be a long process of many months which made us nervous. we just kept praying though and we had our home and were moved in within 3 months! so awesome <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, for me, part of the problem was that I didn't want to run in the heat! (Since I grew up in Arizona) I would have much rather run on a treadmill, because then I wouldn't feel like it was a race, which is part of what caused my anxiety.

Melissa, funny that you should say that, because my DH is not allowed to grow facial hair. :haha: I've never really liked facial hair and the one time DH started to grow it, I said, "Well, it's either kisses or facial hair, you decide." :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> Melissa, funny that you should say that, because my DH is not allowed to grow facial hair. :haha: I've never really liked facial hair and the one time DH started to grow it, I said, "Well, it's either kisses or facial hair, you decide." :rofl:

:rofl: I love this! as wives I think we have a bigger say so then they do. sometimes DH jokes with me about clean shaving it and I threaten to let my leg hair grow :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I knew a lot of girls when I was in college who protested "No Shave November" by not shaving their legs and armpits for the whole month, either. :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Haha that's funny that y'all are talking about your dhs shave. I like the clean shave look. That how my dhs is. When it starts gettin scruffy then I have to mention something lol. I can't imagine my dh without hair though lol

Heather aww love the pics. That's great you got a good loan with your husband alone. Good luck with the house hunt. I love house hunting so feel free to post some of your favorites if they are online lol

Jordyn: congrats on getting the keys. How is the move coming? I agree with heather about the weight gain. I gained 60 lbs with Natalia and 22 with Jonathan. I gained 30 with Eva only because when I got pre e with her I had a lot of water and I couldn't exersize I was supposed to be on bed rest but can't do that with 2 kids lol. But please try not to worry about weight. 

Melissa I'm glad Sophia is doing well I too would love to see some pics of her. 

Afm we are doing ok. Natalia was going to stay the night at mil house and she ended up calling me at like 930 pm. She told me to come look at Natalia because it look like she is having a allergy to something. When I got there she was standing on the chide pointing to her throat. Her face was all red and her lips were all puffy. I said yes she is I never ever seen her like that. As we were getting her stuff ready to go to the ER she started vomiting like crazy. Natalia has never ever vomited before. Anyways it turned out that she was eating pistachio ice cream with a chocolate peanut dipped cone. She has a darn nut allergy. I said how if she's eaten nuts a stuff before. The doc explained that nuts and shell fish are things that people can develop an allergy to at anytime. Even if you've eaten it all your life. Weird huh I never new that. 

Natalia and Eva had there check ups today. Natalia for her 5 year and Eva for her 6 month even though she's 7 months lol. Natalia is 36lbs and 41 inches. And Eva is 17 lbs and 25 inches lol. How's everyone else's Los doing? 

So my SIL is going to be working with me. They are paying for her class plus paying her $10 an hour to attend the class then $13 starting pay. I am happy and mad about this. One because when I took my classes I had to pay. I never got paid while I was taking them so I went to school 5 days a week and worked the other two plus took care of Natalia. It was non stop the worse time of my life. Then when I started I started at $1265 an hour. Idk I know I should be happy for her but I guess that I feel like she always gets things the easy way. But I'm very exited to be working with her.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh leaves himself scruffy just for me:)


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel I forgot to add that's great about the marathon. I work with a lot of people who run marathons. One nurse gets up at 2 am and goes running around the lake lol. I told her I wanted to go with her sometime but I would just slow her down haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, that must have been kind of scary when Natalia starting having that reaction! I was kind of freaked out when Liam broke out in hives a few weeks ago, and I still don't know what caused that. :shrug:

That's great that you get to work with your SIL, but I totally understand why you would think that was unfair, especially because you had to go through so much to make it work when it was you! Sometimes it's just hard to be happy for someone when they get what you wanted. :(

So do you ladies remember how I had all those triplet dreams when I was pregnant with Liam? Well, I had a dream the other night that I went in to get an ultrasound, and as soon as the tech placed the wand, they said, "Well, there's definitely more than one in there." And then as they moved it around, I saw three babies, and then four! Then the tech told me that the fourth was pretty small, and I said, "I already know it won't make it, because I had a bunch of dreams about triplets, so I know I'll just have the three." I then started worrying about having to tell DH, because I knew he would freak out. :haha: The dream felt so real, that as I was waking up, I actually felt sad for a moment that I didn't have those babies. :dohh:

Well, Lily is gone. My brother's ex-wife called me the other day out of nowhere and said that my brother gave her permission to go pick up Lily, and so she drove all the way from Wisconsin. I guess she had been bugging my brother about it pretty badly until finally he just gave in. Part of why he probably let her do it was because she wasn't eating very well. She's eat breakfast pretty good, because she'd be so hungry, but then would pretty much refuse to eat lunch or dinner. So I have mixed feelings about the whole thing. I know Lily would have been better off with a more structured and stable environment, even if it was just for two months, but she was also really difficult to handle, and I can't help but think of how peaceful it is now that she's gone. I just wish I felt more confident that her mother would take good care of her. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- preggo dreams are so bonkers! probably one of my fave parts of pregnancy though. not sure why lol. sorry about Lily. I will pray for her :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn I'm sorry to hear about lily. I hope she will get the care that she needs and attention she deserves. That's funny about your dream. But with y'all wanting a bigger family I heard you have more chances to have multiples lol

Thanks for understanding about my SIL. I really am very happy for her. 

Has anyone ever had to deal with break through bleeding? I first felt with it after Jonathan was born when he was about 8 months and now I am again. Something with my bc maybe?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The only birth control I've ever used was the Nuva Ring, but only for 4 months, and I never had any bleeding except during my period. Was it a lot of bleeding or just spotting?


----------



## Duejan2012

Right now it's spotting. After Jonathan was born it was like a full period. Doc says it's break through bleeding. 

How's the move coming


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, we're all moved in, though we still have a bit of unpacking to do. When we're all settled in properly, maybe I'll have take and post a few pictures. :flower:

Unfortunately I kind of over-did it the other day and pulled a muscle in my abdomen, so I'm paying for it. But I learned my lesson! :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- forgot to say I completely understand those feelings. :hugs:

Jordyn- yay for getting moved! hope we get some pics <3 yikes with a pulled muscle!

here is my sweet girl :cloud9:


and her first bath time. she loved it <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, she is such a doll!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Kaiecee

Im so mad we just moved in 4 months ago now the landlord wants to drop in all the time so I got sick of it and told him if he didn't stop he will have to pay for my move because I don't want to deal wit that stress so he agreed it just sucks because this was suppose to be long term I always get screwed


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn I'm soo happy your all moved in. Unpacking is always fun for me lol. So sorry about pulling muscle. That must not feel good. 

Melissa she is soo beautiful. I'm glad she liked her bath. 

Kaiecee I'm sorry your having landlord problems. I hate when that happens. That's why I just can't wait to by a house like jordyn just did and heather is planning to do. So are you having to move out?

So for the past 4 days Jonathan has been peeing in the potty twice a day. Just randomly he will tell me pee. Should u still let him tell me as it's getting more and more or should I really go in to full on potty training. Im really in no hurry to potty train


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kaiecee, that's really unfortunate. I would be bothered, too, if the landlord just kept dropping in. We actually are landlords, since we own and rent out a four-plex, an we would never do that. :nope:

Stacey, I've heard a lot of people say that when your child is showing signs of readiness for potty training, you should jump on it, because if you wait too long, they can lose interest again. I wish Alia was more interested. I ask her if she wants to pee in her potty, and she quickly says, "No!" :dohh:

Okay, so I promised myself that once I was no longer sharing a kitchen with the in-laws, I would get better at meal-planning. So do you ladies have any easy meal ideas that your families love?


----------



## Kaiecee

Well hopefully got a new place we will find out in a couple days


----------



## Duejan2012

I think I will jump on it lol. 

Kaiecee I hope all works out

Jordyn. Crock pot recipes are a huge hit here. I make roast with vegetables. Chicken a vegetable. You can make homemade soups. I make sometimes hot wings and fries lol. I mean I try to cook something that will last a few days. You should try making flautas. Those are easy and last a few days too lol I cook a lot I can't wait to have a bigger kitchen


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think the new place is going to work :( they said they were located in one area and they were much further than they said


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kaiecee, sorry to hear about the housing situation. :(

Stacey, I love using the crock pot, too! Today I'm going to use the crock pot to make baked spinach mozzarella rigatoni. It's so yummy!

Okay, so awesome news ladies! Right now my DH makes $56,000 a year after bonuses. Well, yesterday he had a company give him a job offer for $70,000 a year!!! And better yet, once he completes a certain certification, they'll bump him up to $80,000 a year! This is such a huge blessing! the pay increase to 70K will pretty much cover the house payment for our new home. :flower: We believe pretty strongly that the Lord wants us to have children, and so far, He's shown us that if we do it, He will take care of us. When I got pregnant with Alia, we acquired the four-plex, which almost replaced my income, making it possible for me to stay at home. When we got pregnant with Liam, DH got an amazing promotion and pay raise at work. And now that we're pregnant again, this happens! DH joked that maybe if we have 8 kids we'll become millionaires. :haha: :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great news! I'm so happy for your family :hugs: 

I too agree that crock pot recipes are the best! I make at least 1-2 a week. On Monday I prepare a lot of food to make other things during the week since when I get home everyone is usually tired and hungry and I don't have a ton of time to cook something that takes a long time but I still want us to eat healthy. 

Kaiecee, I'm sorry to hear about you're housing situation :nope: I hope you are able to find something else soon. :flower:

Stacey, that's wonderful that Jonathan is learning to use the potty and doing so well. We plan to go full swing into potty training in May with Sam. I hope I'm as lucky as you and it goes well. 

Melissa, I love the pictures! She is a doll :cloud9:

Well, yesterday we made another trip to the doctors. :nope: The boys are sick again and I feel like they never were really 100% from before. Sam now has croup and is on a steroid medication and Ben has something called Bronchiolitis. He has a breathing treatment that he has to do every 4-6 hours for the next few days. So sad, my boys are all sick. 

DH also got news that his liver function is off and goes back in 2 weeks for more results regarding blood work. I'm so worried about him, it feels like this year has been nothing but bad news health wise. :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Heather! I hope your boys (all three of them) start getting better soon! That's so hard to have everyone sick. I have a good friend who is going through the same thing. Her and her two kids have been sick all year so far.

Oh, I forgot to say earlier, Liam has his first tooth! Unfortunately it also meant that he was awake for over an hour in the middle of the night last night, just crying his little heart out. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- God is so good! we are NTNP for life and I really do hope we are blessed with more children :cloud9:

Heather- so sorry to hear about the sickness :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Spiffynoodles said:


> I knew a lot of girls when I was in college who protested "No Shave November" by not shaving their legs and armpits for the whole month, either. :haha:

Ha! We had that at our school too. Some girls retaliated with "Armpit April" (accompanied by "Tanktop Tuesday" lol).



Duejan2012 said:


> Afm we are doing ok. Natalia was going to stay the night at mil house and she ended up calling me at like 930 pm. She told me to come look at Natalia because it look like she is having a allergy to something. When I got there she was standing on the chide pointing to her throat. Her face was all red and her lips were all puffy. I said yes she is I never ever seen her like that. As we were getting her stuff ready to go to the ER she started vomiting like crazy. Natalia has never ever vomited before. Anyways it turned out that she was eating pistachio ice cream with a chocolate peanut dipped cone. She has a darn nut allergy. I said how if she's eaten nuts a stuff before. The doc explained that nuts and shell fish are things that people can develop an allergy to at anytime. Even if you've eaten it all your life. Weird huh I never new that.

That is crazy about the nut allergy. I didn't know they could just pop up like that. Scary! I'm glad she's okay, and at least it wasn't too severe and now you know and are prepared for it.

Ozzy seems to have stalled at around 28 pounds. He's been the same weight for like 6 months now. I might take him for a check up in a few months when he turns 2 1/2. But Jimmy is still growing well. :)

And I don't have any advice about potty training. Ozzy is still not interested at all!



Spiffynoodles said:


> Okay, so awesome news ladies! Right now my DH makes $56,000 a year after bonuses. Well, yesterday he had a company give him a job offer for $70,000 a year!!! And better yet, once he completes a certain certification, they'll bump him up to $80,000 a year! This is such a huge blessing! the pay increase to 70K will pretty much cover the house payment for our new home. :flower: We believe pretty strongly that the Lord wants us to have children, and so far, He's shown us that if we do it, He will take care of us. When I got pregnant with Alia, we acquired the four-plex, which almost replaced my income, making it possible for me to stay at home. When we got pregnant with Liam, DH got an amazing promotion and pay raise at work. And now that we're pregnant again, this happens! DH joked that maybe if we have 8 kids we'll become millionaires. :haha: :dohh:

Haha! You should totally have 8 kids. ;) J/K of course. God is so good!

And as for meals, we have been buying fresh tortellini from Costco pretty regularly. I alternate mixing it with red sauce or alfredo sauce and I usually add some peas to make it more healthy. It's just super easy, cheap and yummy, so we do it a lot.



HAKing said:


> Well, yesterday we made another trip to the doctors. :nope: The boys are sick again and I feel like they never were really 100% from before. Sam now has croup and is on a steroid medication and Ben has something called Bronchiolitis. He has a breathing treatment that he has to do every 4-6 hours for the next few days. So sad, my boys are all sick.
> 
> DH also got news that his liver function is off and goes back in 2 weeks for more results regarding blood work. I'm so worried about him, it feels like this year has been nothing but bad news health wise. :cry:

Heather, that just sucks. I'm so sorry. :( I hope everyone gets well soon.

Melissa, those pics are so sweet. What an adorable little gal you've got there. :cloud9:

Well, our vacation was great! Long story short, the boys did really well on the plane (lots of new toys and snacks and just going with the flow). They woke up an hour earlier than usual on vacation even though there was no time change. But we alternated days sleeping in, so that was nice.

Argh, gotta feed Jimmy. I'll try to finish my post and share some pics later!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, it's good to hear from you! I'm glad to hear that your vacation went well, and I look forward to seeing some pics. :flower:

As for the whole stalled weight, thing, Alia has stayed between 21-23 pounds for almost a year. But I bet she'd weigh a little more now, because she's finally starting to eat more! :happydance:

With Liam I feel like I'm totally slacking. I used to feed him baby food once a day, and then things got crazy before our move and someone I just forgot to do it. It was never very fun anyway, because he wouldn't eat much and would gag a lot of the time. But I have to get back on the horse, even though I'm not really looking forward to it.

Funny that you mention tortellini from Costco, because we just got back from Costco and picked up some fresh ravioli. It was Easter themed, so some of the noodles were pink, yellow, and green, which I thought Alia would probably like. We also just bought a chest freezer so we stocked up on a lot of frozen things, which was fun, because we were used to never having much freezer space.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, man, I would love to have more freezer space. One day maybe we will and then we can split a whole cow with someone and have nice organic, hormone free beef all the time. :)

Here are some pics from vacation! And here's a link to my journal post about it, rather than rewrite it all here. :)
 



Attached Files:







resized SSL27284.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2









resized SSL27274.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1









resized SSL27243.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









resized SSL27237.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather I'm sorry to hear about your boys. Idk if you remember but Jonathan was hospitalized for the same thing Ben has breathing treatments arnt fun but keep ontop of them. 

Jordyn that's great news. I wish I knew how to listen to god. You really are blessed. 

Rachel. Love the pics!!! I'm glad you had a good time. Jonathan is stuck at 25 lbs. he has been for like a year almost. He will be checked again when he is 2 1/2 lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, love the pictures! It kind of makes me miss Arizona. (Not that I miss the heat whatsoever! :haha:) I'm glad that the boys did well on the airplane. DH and I have often wondered how our kids would do on a plane ride.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Glad to know the stalled weight thing is normal!

The plane wasn't all that bad. The worst part was that Jimmy was super squirmy for a good chunk of time. Normally I'd just set him down and let him play, but instead he just wiggled around and "played" in my arms. It was tiring.

Well, it looks like we might have found a daycare for the boys to go to part time (1-2 days/week) so that Daniel can have some more productive work time. We noticed a sign for a home daycare just around the corner that we'd never seen before. Turns out it's brand new and she's opening her doors on the same day I go back to work! It's definitely within walking distance, which is awesome since we only have one car and I'll be taking it to work (bussing is not an option; going to look into carpooling though). It just seemed like God was clearly telling us to at least check it out. I've just started communicating with the woman who runs it and it looks like we'll go check it out and talk it over with her to see how many and which days will work for both of us. It's just so weird because this is totally new territory for me!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's amazing! Seems a little too good to be coincidence. :winkwink: I hope that she's a good fit for your kids and that you can relax at work knowing that they're well cared for. :flower:

Well, remember how I've had issues with Liam waking up early? Well, he started sleeping until 6-6:30am, which was great, and then we kept him up an hour late one night and he woke up at 4:50am the next day and has been waking up at that exact time for over a week now. And between that and being up at night a lot because of teething, I am just exhausted. :sleep:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oi. That stinks about the early waking. We are blessed in that our boys usually sleep until around 8:00. Well, I think Ozzy might wake up before that sometimes, but he just plays in his room for a while and then we hear him and wake up around 8:00.

We walked over to the daycare today. She's really nice, and everything looks great. Nice indoor and outdoor space. They basically converted their basement suite into a daycare, so it's about the same size as our place, maybe a little bit bigger, but with more room to play because there's just one couch and a little picnic table and the rest is space to play. 

She's also got two boys, one 3 1/2 and the other 11 months, so that seems to fit nicely with our boys' ages. Ozzy was playing with the older boy within minutes of being there. :)

Anyway, we've got paperwork to look over and then one of us can go back and go over it with her and sign it. I don't see any red flags so far, but then again I'm totally new at this.

Do any of you have advice about 'sealing the deal' with a daycare provider? I'm not even sure what kinds of things I should be asking or what's expected.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel I'm glad everything looks so good with the daycare situation! Unfortunately I don't have any advice to offer, since it's never made sense financially for me to work, since daycare would cost more than I make. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's great that Ozzy and Jimmy will have someone to play with close in age. :thumbup:

As far as what to look for, I would ask to see her licence and ask if she has any CPR classes, etc that she has taken. Also, make sure that she has an open door policy. Meaning, you can come and go whenever...it helps show she isn't hiding anything. Our daycare providers door is always open and I can show up anytime during her open hours.

I'm not sure how it is in Canada but here our boys get enrolled in a food program while with her (its free) and she provides food, juice etc for them. It is nice because that is all included in what she charges us daily. 

Also, ask about what a typical daily routine would look like. Once our boys are 12-18 months they get to start participating in activities. They do coloring activities, signing, learning phonics, Pledge of Allegiance, colors, counting, etc. Sam has developed so much from going there! 

You should also check to see if that if your boys are sick on their scheduled day if you have to still pay that day if you pick up early or don't come. We do and my DH hates it but its very standard here for that to happen. Also, what is her policy if your boys get sick...our DC provider says 101+ fever they have to go home. 

I know its probably a lot but since sending them for a year + I've learned so much about what to expect and ask. Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Jordyn, sorry about the early waking! Hopefully he starts to sleep in longer for you again. How are things at the new house? Are you mostly unpacked yet? 

Everyone's toddlers are so small compared to Sam! :dohh: He was 30-31lbs when we went for his appointment a few weeks ago. He's not really chunky but just a big boy I guess! :shrug: 

Well, we had a real scare on Saturday night. Ben woke up around 2:30 having a hard time breathing. He was almost panting like a dog would do and wouldn't cry because he couldn't take a deep breath. I rushed him to emergency and his heart rate was 204 when normal for his age is 150 max. 

Long story short, after getting blood drawn, an IV put in and chest x-rays he has pneumonia and a blood infection. :cry: We had to be transferred to a different hospital and stayed all day with breathing treatments, antibiotics via IV and lots of steroids. He is finally getting better now after being sick so long. I'm so upset though that no one listened to me when I kept saying he was sick and just dismissed it as a cold! :grr:

And a few pictures :cloud9:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsd6b08cc4.jpg
In the ambulance, he was so good! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps9f0dc023.jpg
Finally sitting up! :happydance:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps74a83a81.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsa7ed497e.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh my gosh, Heather, that must have been so scary! :nope: I'm glad hat he's doing better now and got the treatment he needed. When Alia was about 4 month old she started gasping and wheezing and her chest was sinking in and so we took her to the pediatrician and they had to give her steroids to keep her esophagus from collapsing. It was scary, but doesn't seem nearly as bad as what you went through with Ben. :hugs:

The pictures are adorable! And way to go Ben for sitting up! Liam finally learned how to roll over last week, and is now practicing going from sitting to his tummy. As for crawling, he just pushes himself backwards, so no forward movements yet! :dohh:

We're mostly unpacked, or so I think, until I see our unpacked pile of boxes downstairs. Honestly, the fact that we've been doing okay without the stuff in those boxes for two weeks makes me wonder if we even need that stuff! :haha:

Oh, and I'll add a few pictures as soon as my stupid email realizes that I've sent them from my phone. :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here are a few recent pictures of my kiddos. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Smiley Alia.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 3









Smiley Liam.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 2









Kiddos.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, oh my gosh, that would be so scary! I'm so glad Ben's getting better! It must be so frustrating that no one listened when you said he was sick. There's a measles outbreak in our area right now, so I tell ya, if Jimmy shows any little sign of being sick or "off" he's getting thoroughly checked out!! 

And thank you for the advice! It's nice to have someone with experience who I can go to. She did give us a copy of her policies, and it looks like they are pretty thorough because I know the answers to your questions just from reading the paperwork! They do have to stay home if they are sick and we do still pay for that day, but I will ask her to clarify what she means by being sick. The paperwork just says something like "if the child is unable to participate due to illness" or something like that.

And she provides snacks and water and we bring their lunches and any milk (she doesn't give juice). She also included an activity schedule and I saw her First Aid certificate posted by the door. She is running what they call a "License Not Required" daycare. She will have a certification, though, which requires everyone living in the house to have a criminal record check, her to have 20 hours of training, she has to be CPR and First Aid certified, and the house has been inspected and deemed safe. I think she may also have to have references, so maybe I should ask for those. She is only allowed to have two other kids that are not related to her at any one time, so her boys and our boys would be the only ones there on our days.

She actually doesn't have any child care training right now, but she's required to complete it within the first year of being certified. However, she is a mom, so she's had training as far as I'm concerned. :) 

And lovely pictures, ladies! We all have such adorable children. Hee hee. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So, two updates from me. One is good and one is bad.

The good news: I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler today! :happydance:

The bad news, my Irritable Uterus has already started! :growlmad: I had contractions every 5 minutes for over an hour last night and have had them sporadically throughout the day today. I can't believe it! I knew it was going to start earlier this time around, but I never would have guessed I'd be having contractions at 8 weeks. :(

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: that must have been very scary! I'm happy he is being taken care of. It's hard trust me I know but he will get better. Keep us updated. 

Rachel: I think she sounds great. I agree with all the questions heather came up with. Plus she's not going to be having tons of kids there so more attention to yours. I hope she works out? 

Jordyn: that's great you found the babies heart beat what was it? As for the contractions I think you need to talk to a doc just to be sure. I mean 8 weeks your uterus is sooooo tiny to be able to actually feel contractions. You know your body best though I am just saying maybe get checked out:flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Stacey, the contractions definitely aren't as strong as they were at 20+ weeks last time because my uterus was much larger, but it's the same tight feeling that makes me a little breathless. But I have an appointment on the 24th, so I'll definitely bring it up then unless it gets worse, then I'll just call.


----------



## Duejan2012

Yea jordyn just in case. Just cuz like I said before your uterus is sooo tiny so being able to feel it concerns me. 

We went on a vacation to Glenwood springs. In the middle of our vacation Natalia Jonathan and Eva got pink eye. I got it on Saturday. Dh so far nothing. I'm also having like throat pain and my sinuses hurt like crazy ugh I have to go back to work tomorrow. I have desired to start fitness pals and I'm going to take Zumba classes. I'm really exited to try to get back into shape. My first goal 140. I'm 148 now. Then 135 and hopefully 130 someday again!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, as far as my uterus goes, I swear it's actually above the pubic bone now, which would mean I was measuring a little big. But I've never been that good at feeling it until later on. All I know is, it's getting hard up above the bone. So I guess we'll see at my first appointment.

My goal was 140, too, but I never reached it. I was 148 again when I got pregnant this time, but then I actually dropped to 144, but as of today I'm up to 149, so I guess I'm on my way back up. :haha: But to have only technically gained 1 pound in almost 9 weeks of pregnancy is a definite record for me, since it seems like I usually gain a pound a week. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, the new daycare provider sounds like she will be pretty good and has things together! :thumbup: When will the boys start? I hope that it all works out. 

Jordyn, that's great that you found the babies heartbeat! :happydance: And that is crazy that you're feeling contractions already :wacko: It might be a long pregnancy if they have already started! 

I love the pictures of you're babies, they are adorable! :flower:

Stacey, I'm sorry everyone got pink eye on your vacation! The boys and DH all got pink eye a few weeks ago but I never got it thankfully. 

That's great that you're gonna start Zumba though and focus on losing weight. The last few weeks I haven't ran or anything! :nope: Too much going on with the boys and DH. I hope that this week settles down a bit and I can get back into it. 

I'm about 145-146 right now and my goal is between 135-130 too! :)

This weekend we had a friends wedding to go to on Saturday. My in-laws watched the boys so we had a night out alone and stayed at a hotel nearby the wedding since it was about 1.5 hours away from home. It was a beach wedding and was really nice. The bride looked beautiful! :)

Sunday we had a first birthday to go to. The boys had fun playing with the other kids but DH and I were so tired we didn't stay long. Now I hope this weekend goes by quickly since its I'm so tired from the weekend! :dohh:

Well, DH gets his second set of blood test results today to check on his liver. I hope we get some good news. This year hasn't been a good one for us health wise! :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I hope your DH's blood tests come back okay. :hugs: That must be so scary. :( I'm glad that your weekend was fun, although busy. It's funny how I used to be relaxed after the weekends, but now that I have kids, it can be more tiring than the weekdays! :dohh:

Oh, and Stacey, I forgot to say how much that sucks that you and your kids got pink eye. :( Both of my kids got it this year, although thankfully DH and I escaped it. It's such a pain in the butt.


----------



## Duejan2012

Wow jordyn that's crazy you can feel you uterus! Maybe there's more then one there lol:baby: 

Heather: I'm jelouse lol I haven't seen that low of a weight since before I got pregnant with Jonathan lol. I'm glad you and dh had night alone. Ever set of parents should have one lol. I hope all is well with your dhs blood results. I think everyone must have these long moments of health problems. 

My health prob just don't seem to end. I now have pneumonia and a small blood clot in my lungs. They said that it was most likely caused from my pregnancy. I said really after almost 8 months. They were positive so ok lol. So now I'm on two antibiotics and a blood thinner for 5 days. Ugh. When will this all end. I'm just ready for alittle break with all these health issues.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear that your health is still suffering. It seems like you've had some serious health problems ever since your pregnancy with Eva. I kind of wonder if some of it was caused by the fact that your doctors let it get so bad with your Pre-E before delivering Eva, because it couldn't have been good for your body to be dealing with such high blood pressure and the beginnings of liver failure for so long. I mean, I'm obviously not a doctor, but I've never heard of doctor's not delivering when Pre-E gets as bad as yours did. :shrug:

I'll admit that I've entertained the thought of twins, but I do that every pregnancy. :haha: But whenever I look in the mirror I am amazed with how flipping huge I look already. It's getting hard to suck this thing in! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







8+5 weeks #3.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I love the bump picture. That is quite an impressive bump for 9 weeks! :shock: 2 more weeks until your ultrasound, right? 

Stacey, I'm so sorry you're still dealing with all kinds of health issues :nope: :hugs: I hope things start looking up and getting better soon! 

Well, the blood test results on Tuesday didn't tell us anything except that his white blood cell count is back to normal which seems to be a given to me since he is no longer sick. So they took more blood and will have the rest of the results next Tuesday. He also went for an ultrasound yesterday (I told him to make sure the tech warmed the gel :haha: ) and those results will be in next week as well. So we still wait...:wacko:

On a positive note, the boys are not sick anymore! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And, we put in an offer on two different houses yesterday! I would be really happy with either, however I don't think we will get one of them. Its a short sale and we won't even know if they accepted our offer for at least 30-45 days since right now they are just taking in offers and will present to the bank after the guy who is selling divorce and bankruptcy is finalized.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, we put in an offer on a short sale and didn't hear back from the bank until we were getting ready to move into our current house. :dohh: But I hope you get a place soon!

I'm glad your boys aren't sick anymore, and hopefully your DH's tests come back normal. I think I would be making so many jokes if my DH had to go get an ultrasound. :haha:

As for my ultrasound, yep, two more weeks! I think it will probably only be one baby, and that my bump is really the work of ab muscles that are totally shot. But I feel like one of these days I'm going to get asked by a stranger when I'm due, and I'm going to have to lie, because I'll be way too embarrassed to say November. :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn great bump pic. That's a great bump for 9 weeks. I can't wait to see if it's one or two lol 

Heather that's great that your boys are healthy again!! I hope your dhs test come back normal! Wow two offers how exiting! I can't imagine the feeling of purchasing a home. I just can't wait. 

Yes it does seem like ever since my pre e there has been soo many health issues with me. I feel I should have delivered alittle earlier then I was but I'm just happy Eva is happy and healthy. It was so hard the last few weeks I can tell y'all that. I just hope that soon I am just as healthy as before. I feel so embarrassed I feel like people think that I'm a hypochondriac or something. Idk. 

How are all the babies doing anything new with them? How about recent weights and heights? Eva is really trying to crawl. While she's sitting she will lean forward to get a toy and kind of do a face plant so ends up on her belly then flips really fast to her back it's really funny to watch. But she's starting to get into position for crawling.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, that sucks about the pink eye. But oh my gosh, I'm so sorry you're so sick these days! It really is one thing after another. I hope you start to feel better soon and can get back to "normal." Don't feel bad; it's not your fault, and if you need to see a doctor, then you need to see a doctor! Don't ever not go because you feel embarrassed for going so much! lol You gotta get healthy. :)

Heather, I hope your DH's tests come back with good results. You guys have also been through a lot of crazy health stuff this year. No fun!

Jordyn, I love the bump pic! I'm curious if it's more than one baby, but I also think it's more likely to just be stretchy abs. tee hee. I've still got 'em too! I've actually thought about seeing a physiotherapist to help get them back where they should be. I swear I could take a bump pic of my own just because my stomach never went all the way back in after Jimmy was born! But I also am not back to my pre-pregnancy weight, so I guess that would do it too... :blush:

Heather, to answer you question, I go back to work on May 5th! Less than four weeks! Yikes! I'm trying not to get too sad about it, although I'll admit there have already been some tears. It helps to know they'll be in such great hands. It looks like the daycare is going to work out. The lady is super nice and has been thorough with all the paperwork and answering my questions. Her kids have been there both times we visited, so I got to see her "in action" and she seems very kind and patient.

We're paying $34 per child per day (that's her part-time, sibling rate for children under three years old), so it will be $544/month for both boys for two full days. I have no idea if that's good, but it seemed reasonable to me, and we really don't have many other options to even consider. Ha!

Stacey, Jimmy's doing really well. I just weighed him the other day (by weighing myself with and without holding him), and he's 18 lbs. I think that puts him around the 30th percentile? He is a little on the small side but still a bit chubby. :) He gets around really well by rolling and commando crawling; he doesn't seem interested in the traditional knees and hands crawling. He can pull himself up to standing position sometimes, mostly he end up on his knees hanging onto the table or couch and then gets kind stuck. lol He got his first tooth a few weeks ago, so it's already through and now the one next to it is starting to come in. One funny thing he does is play with he ears while he BF's. He folds it in half and then rubs it together and rolls it around in his hands! He does it on both sides. Such a funny little guy! :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Aww Rachel that's soo cute about the ears. My niece used to do this. As she got older it was soo cute to see her put her pacifier in her mouth and start rubbing her ear. Then when she got like 18 months she would push her ears in half and they would stick. I'll have to ask my SIL for a pic lol

Sounds like jimmy is doing great! I would to see a pic of the ear thing lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I know what you're talking about. I feel the same way whenever my kids get sick right on top of being sick, like when Liam had a cold, then got a stomach flu, then got pink eye, then an ear infection, one right after the other. I feel like people think I'm being a paranoid hypochondriac mom. :dohh:

Rachel the ear thing sounds adorable! Jimmy sounds like he's doing most of the same things as Liam right now. Liam got his first tooth a couple weeks ago and the one next to it is starting to come in. He also rolls and tries to pull himself up on things (but usually gets to his knees and then gets stuck). Except Liam can't commando crawl. Instead, he scoots himself backwards. Still no forward motion here! He weighs about 19 pounds when I just sit him on the scale, but he hasn't been in for his 9 month check-up yet, so I don't have anything more than that. Since we moved, I have to find a new pediatrician, which may be difficult, since our last ped told us that there weren't very many good pediatricians out in this area. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, that stinks that you have to find a new pediatrician. Hopefully you can at lest find a family doctor that has good experience with kids and babies.

We actually got some video of Jimmy's ear folding the other day:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152279173235862&set=vb.507790861&type=2&theater

:)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's adorable! I especially love his big smile at the end. :cloud9:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, cute video! I also love his big smile at the end :)

Jordyn, how are you feeling? Only one more week until you're 1st appointment! :happydance: 

Stacey, I hope they get everything with your health sorted out and you don't have to keep dealing with all kinds of issues! :hugs:

Ben is getting up on his hands and knees and rock and has started to reach forward to move but just falls on his face! :dohh: I think its only a matter of a few weeks and he will really be on the move. Right now he just rolls all over to get where he wants. 

He is around 18-19lbs right now but he goes back in the next few weeks for his next set of shots so I'll know better then. When we were in the hospital sick he was 18 though. 

GOOD NEWS!!! DH's liver enzymes came back normal so they think he might just no longer be able to process something anymore and is going to a GI doctor today. So hopefully we will have more news soon. 

Also, they accepted our offer on one of the houses! :happydance: We are just getting everything finalized to be approved and should hopefully be able to close in the next 3-4 weeks. I can't wait to start making this house our own!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm so glad to hear about all the good news! That's amazing that you found a house so quickly! I guess our problem was that the price range we were looking at was so low, so we were competing with all of the investors, because we just kept getting outbid every time we tried. That's great news that all is well with your DH's liver. I'm sure that's such a relief!

Well, I feel like everything has caught up to me a little bit, because I was lucky enough to not have morning sickness in my first two pregnancies, but it started at 9 weeks this time, so it kind of took me by surprise. I just feel so icky and nauseous all day except for when I eat, but I usually feel so gross that nothing sounds good to eat. :dohh: I have yet to actually throw up, but I do have more empathy for women who get MS every time.

I'm still going crazy waiting for my ultrasound and wondering whether it's one or two in there. I'm measuring pretty big, as far as I can tell, since my uterus is about halfway between my pelvic bone and my navel, and I keep finding baby's heartbeat in two different places every time I look (though I'm aware it could be an echo through the umbilical cord that I'm hearing). But the truly freaky thing is that I've been getting little "tickles" in those two areas when I find the heartbeats. But it's so early that those feelings could be my imagination.

Despite all of this, I really am expecting there to just be one, and then I'll feel silly for wasting so much time wondering and worrying. :blush::dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, that is such great news! Both about your DH and about the house! 

So the day after I said that Jimmy doesn't get up on his hands and knees, he started doing it! LOL But he doesn't rock back and forth like Ben, he just backs up onto his knees and then keeps backing up until he's sitting up! And he's started pulling himself up to stand using the table or the couch more often and has even cruised along the couch (slowly and wobbly) a few times! Ack!

Jordyn, that really sucks that you have MS this time. I hope it doesn't get any worse for you. I only ever had it for 2-3 weeks, starting right around when it started for you too. I hope you find enough things to eat to keep you full (so weird how being hungry can make you feel so sick, eh?). For me it was cottage cheese. Weird, I know, but that was the one thing I could eat when nothing else sounded good.

I'm not sure if I mentioned it here, but I think I ovulated almost two weeks ago. I felt the tell-tale twinge on my left side, then had cramps for a few days and even a little teensy bit of spotting. If that's the case, then I'd be 11dpo today, so I'm expecting AF to come soon. I'll be super confused if she doesn't because I SWEAR those were O cramps and we haven't DTD without protection since mid-March (and I took a neg HPT last Wednesday).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's impressive how well Jimmy's moving! Liam will pull himself up to his knees, but hasn't figured out how to get up to his feet yet, and while he can get himself up onto his hands and knees, he usually pushes himself back into sitting, like Jimmy, or just lets his legs flop down so that he's on his belly, where he will proceed to scoot backwards and be mad about it. :haha:

That's interesting that your MS didn't start until later, too, Rachel Maybe I'll be lucky like you, then, and only have it for a few weeks, as well! Oh, and for me it's yogurt. That always sounds good. But the funny thing, while bacon doesn't necessarily sound good all the time, it tastes SOOOO delicious whenever I eat it.

Well, now I'm back to thinking it's just one baby, and I'm being really silly working myself up about two. :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, with Ozzy it was weeks 8, 9 and 10. And Jimmy I think it was more like 9, 10, and 11. So never more than three weeks. Hopefully it's the same for you!

And maybe you have the MS because there's more than one in there! (I'm sorry, I'm not helping.) :) Not long until the ultrasound!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I think I felt baby move yesterday! I had felt a few little tickles in the past week, but then I felt a couple of tiny thuds down on the right side, and then when I used my Doppler on that spot I heard baby moving all over the place right where I'd felt the little thuds! :cloud9: I was hoping to get to feel baby a lot sooner this time, since everyone talks about how your feel subsequent babies sooner, but I had an anterior placenta with Liam and didn't feel him until 17 weeks, so this makes me pretty happy. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that's awesome! What a great feeling. So glad you get to experience it so soon. :) 

Happy Easter!


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I too late to come on here? I'm ttc my fifth and last youngest is nearly 10 months xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

waintingagirl, you're more than welcome to join us, but it's only fair to let you know that no one here is actually TTC at the moment, since we've all had our babies. :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

I was on here a year ago trying to concive number 4 before number 3 was a year old she was born 21 weeks ago we were not trying since she was born we were using nautral contraception guess what it doesnt work number 5 is onnthe way lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

2nd time said:


> I was on here a year ago trying to concive number 4 before number 3 was a year old she was born 21 weeks ago we were not trying since she was born we were using nautral contraception guess what it doesnt work number 5 is onnthe way lol

Congratulations! I won't have 5 under 5, but I'll have 3 under 3 by October.


----------



## 2nd time

Congrats I did 3 under 3 then 4 under 4 I see a pattern developing lol its great fun havingbthem so close together


----------



## Spiffynoodles

2nd time said:


> Congrats I did 3 under 3 then 4 under 4 I see a pattern developing lol its great fun havingbthem so close together

Its nice to hear that side of it, because most people just tell me, "Wow, you're gonna have your hands full." :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

Your hands might be full but thats nothing to how full your heart will feel


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome WAG :)

and welcome back 2ndtime :)

haven't been on in forever. 

Rachel- hope it was ov! :dance:

Jordyn- cant wait to hear how your sonogram goes. I always joke with DH that we are gonna have twins, but honestly I would be terrified lol. when I actually have the baby im thankful its only 1 :lol:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks 2nd time. :flower:

Melissa, I can't wait to just have the ultrasound and know for sure! Once I see one baby, I can just relax and stop worrying and wondering, because it's starting to drive me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope its just 1 then. with all your crazy dreams you're bound to have multiples at some point lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's what I've thought! (Had another dream last night, in fact, where I was having triplets. Lol).

Or maybe I just have a seriously over-active imagination. :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, there, WAG and 2nd time! Nice to have you! (Or have you back... But I don't think I was in here yet when you were here, 2nd time.)

And congrats on #5! That's awesome!

Jordyn, I know I said this already, but I can't wait to hear how your u/s goes! 

Well, even though I'm pretty darn certain I o'd two Sundays ago, I still have not started my period. I did, however pee the bed today during my nap. I have no clue why/how that happened! It made sense when it happened shortly after giving birth, but 9 moths PP? I'm not so sure it's baby related. Maybe stress? Or a UTI? I suppose I should get that checked out. *sigh*

Anyway, on a lighter note, here's a family photo a friend took after church yesterday. :)
 



Attached Files:







small family.jpg
File size: 136.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Huh, I'm not sure about the peeing the bed, thing I still have problems wetting myself when I sneeze or cough, but thankfully that's the worst it's been. If you had cramping and/or a lot of discharge when you think you ovulated, that could also be a sign of a UTI, so maybe it's worth checking out? Have you taken a hpt?

I love the family photo! We got one on Sunday, too. :flower: (Too bad we couldn't get one where BOTH kids were looking at the camera :dohh:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, great photo, Jordyn! Love Liam's smile!

I did take a HPT on Saturday night and it was neg, as expected since we haven't DTD unprotected since mid-March. That's a good point about the cramping maybe being UTI related. I think will call to schedule a doctor's appointment today.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks as long as you don't mind, I don't overly go into ttc anyone since I have my journal. 

I have a 10 month old, 21 month old, nearly 5 and nearly 12 years old.

I get the 'you have yur hands full' grrrr


----------



## wantingagirl

And people mistake them for twins just cos of the double pram really? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm just waiting until we get to the point when people start asking if my two are twins, because my daughter is pretty petite and my boy is pretty big (as you can see in my avatar pic), so as soon as he loses some of that baby look to his face, I'm sure the questions will start coming. :haha: My brother and I are 13 months apart, and we got asked if we were twins a lot.


----------



## HAKing

Welcome, WAG and 2nd time! You both are more than welcome to join us. :flower:

Jordyn, I can't wait to see if you have more than one in there too! And I love the Easter picture. I wish we took one with all 4 of us but honestly I never even thought to do so but we got a bunch of the boys. 

Rachel, I would definitely check into a UTI. I've never had one before so I can't say from experience but its worth checking out. I also love the picture of all 4 of you. So cute!!! 

On a side note, I'm kinda in the same boat regarding Oing. I am pretty sure that I did on the 5th (according to my monitor) and then DH had an oops that same day so inside I'm freaking out that I'm pregnant! :dohh: I gotta test today! 

Melissa, good to hear from you! How are things going with Sophia?

As for us, we are getting closer to closing on the house! I'm hoping that we can move in mid-May or sooner. At least the loan should be finalized by Friday. 

Our Easter was nice, nothing too crazy just let the boys and their cousins look for eggs and we just hung out and relaxed majority of the day. It's been the first weekend in a long time that we did nothing! 

And yesterday, Sam learned how to climb out of his crib!!! :dohh: I had to move the mattress to the floor to confine him but I think we will be transitioning to a big boy bed soon. Is anyone else's LO's climbing out yet? 

Here are some photos from this yesterday/Easter. 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps4b3e7f99.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps2f535d05.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps58c3a5e9.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps192266c6.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsee8b6213.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps1cc872ab.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsd366c2f2.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love the pictures! Ben is getting so big!

As for the crib thing, we moved Alia to a big girl bed last year, but I don't think she'd be able to climb out even if she was still in a crib. :dohh: Speaking of cribs, we have good friends that are going to be getting rid of their crib in about a month, so we said we'd buy it off them so then we'll have two. That way when this baby comes, he or she will have a crib and won't have to sleep in the pack n play until Liam is ready to move out of his crib. :flower:

Heather, you definitely need to test!!! And if there's any hint of anything on it, you better post it so we can have a look. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great news about the crib. How does Alia do in the big bed? I'm so nervous about switching Sam since I think that he won't stay in bed if he can get out. :dohh: 

And, after I test if I think I see anything I will definitely post! :winkwink: And I will definitely be freaking out!!! haha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I was worried, too, but she did great! She sleeps just as well as she did before, although now she can roam about the roam and play for awhile before taking her nap (so make sure you check for things you don't want them getting into! Right now Alia has literally nothing in her room but her bed and a nightlight, since her clothes are with Liam's in his room). But at least 80% of the time she ends up back in her bed when she sleeps, although in the beginning I'd find her sleeping in all sorts of places. :haha: It helps that she doesn't know how to open the door, though. If Sam knows how, I would put one of those child door knob covers so he'll stay in the room. Oh, and we just put a twin mattress on the floor so that if she falls out of bed, it won't hurt at all. I figure we'll put the box spring under it when she's a little older, and then add the frame later, so that it gradually gets higher off the ground.


----------



## HAKing

Good idea about putting the mattress on the floor. Yes, Sam does know how to open doors! Yesterday when he climbed out he opened the door and then closed it behind him and came into our room like nothing happened! :dohh: Little stinker. 

When we move we may try to switch him into a big bed. I just worry about the roaming mainly.


----------



## 2nd time

Sometimes my oldest get mistaken for triplets lol my oldest girls are fed up of being asked if they are twins lol we have decided not to announce this preg for a good while as dont want all the negative comments just yet. Blessedmomma were you concidered high risk by number 5 im abit concerned about it


----------



## Duejan2012

Welcome wag and 2nd time!!

Jordyn: I can't wait to see your ultrasound. I love your new avitar pic and your family pic. Look at Liam his smile is soo cute! 

Rachel: I think possible uti as well. That is usually a tall tale sign. Sometimes meds can cause that too are you taking any meds? Deff get checked though xx I love your pic too! I can't believe how fast our babies are growing. 

Heather: test!!!! Deff make sure you post if you see anything lol. I hope you guys get into your knew house soon! As for the climbing out of the crib Jonathan has been doing it since sept lol I'm soo scared to move in to a big boy bed because he sleeps soo crazy. He falls off my bed all the time when taking a nap or something. I never had that prob with Natalia. Lol. I'll tell you though it was a nightmare once Jonathan learned to climb out cause he never stayed in his crib anymore like before. Before I could lay him down and not hear from him til the next morning after that it was a nonstop putting him back in bed for like 4 or 5 days. It's better now but omg it was tiring lol. 

Melissa: glad to hear from you how is everyone doing?

Afm well we are all ok. All three kids have ear infections right now but they are handling it pretty well. I'm doing much better. Eva is getting so close to crawling. She manages to scoot on her butt to point a to point b lol she gets into position. Face plants and does it again haha. She is 17lbs 8 oz and 25 inches. Jonathan finally hit 26lbs lol

My SIL will start work with me next week. It will be fun I'm sure lol. Eva's first tooth just cut through too lol it's cute cuz it's just one lol. She loves fresh squeezed orange juice. Jonathan has learned to say orange juice but in Spanish is kinda hard to say it's cute though. Jugo de naranja is how you say it and he says the naranja part soo cute he shakes his head up and down with each salable haha


----------



## Duejan2012

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb6d78fd5.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb6d78fd5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf2179e94.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf2179e94.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfd36688d.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfd36688d.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5fdc1f55.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5fdc1f55.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I love the pics! How did Sam fit in that bucket? That is so cute! And I love Ben's fuzzy hair right on top of his head.

We recently moved Ozzy from a crib to a twin bed. It was a bit of a bumpy transition, as we'd put him down and he would immediately get up and come out to the living room. Eventually we put up a baby gate across his door. The door can still be opened and closed, but he can't get out. I think every house should have those doors where you can open the top half but leave the bottom half shut - built in baby gates! Wouldn't that be nice?! lol Anyway, he still gets up and comes to the gate sometimes and will half-heartedly call for us, and most of the time he will get back in bed and go to sleep on his own. Sometimes he starts really fussing and/or crying and we go back and put him back to bed (we snuggle and sing to him as part of bedtime). It's been a slow transition, but he's finally got the hang of it I think. He does really love his big boy bed too. :)

Oh, and he did fall out of the bed a few times during the first few weeks, as he was a very active sleeper. He seems to have settled down now, though, and he hasn't fallen out recently, at least not that I'm aware of.

Jordyn, that is excellent about the crib! That's nice that you won't have to use the pack n' play as a bed.

Stacey, that stinks that they all have ear infections! boo! At least you're feeling better. And I hope it is indeed lots of fun working with your SIL! ETA: Oh, cute pics! Love the little soccer outfit! Is that a Team Mexico jersey?

I think I might have told the story, but Ozzy and Jimmy got mistaken for twins when Jimmy was a few months old! Not only that, but the lady thought they were both girls at first. :dohh:

Well, I've got a doctor's appointment for tomorrow afternoon. The more I think about it, the more I'm sure it's a UTI, but we'll wait and see. I also booked an appointment for Jimmy since he'll be 9 months tomorrow. He's perfectly fine, but I figured it'd be good to just get a check up, introduce him to our doctor and get his file started there since he did all his post-natal visits at the mat clinic. I might also ask for some formula samples since he seems to be strongly against drinking BM out of either a bottle or cup. I go back to work in 2 weeks and he needs to be able to drink something during the day!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: yes that is team Mexico for the World Cup lol. My dh just ordered the outfit from soccer.com lol he's soo exited that we have our boy for the World Cup this year. Lol. That's good that you have made a doc appointment but I hope it's not a uti but if it is it's easily cured. I recommend gerber good start for formula. You know have you given him anything in a cup. My mom stopped bfeeding me when I was 8 months and just gave me formula in a cup. I never took a bottle she said. Xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yes, we've tried two different bottles and one sippy cup with a soft silicone "nipple". He likes to play with the cup and even bites on the "nipple," but I'm just not sure he's swallowing it. DH thawed out 7 oz. of milk today and at the end of the day there was 5 oz. left. I'm thinking 1 oz. ended up in his belly and 1 oz. on his bib! lol I've stopped storing that much in one bag because I hate the thought of having to throw it all out at the end of the day! Makes me want to cry, actually.

I emailed back and forth with our daycare provider today and she asked how the bottle feeding is coming along. She seems pretty chill about the whole thing and willing to help us make it work. I'm so glad she's flexible like that! I really hope it all works out.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I hope you can get Jimmy drinking from a bottle or sippy before you go back to work. I'm sure that would be a big relief! And it's good that you have an appointment for the possible UTI. I went in to get checked for a UTI at the end of February, and when they called me back to say the test was negative, I was actually holding my positive pregnancy test in my hand, so I said, "It's okay. I think I figured out what the problem was." :haha:

Stacey, I love the pictures! That's great that Eva has figured out how to scoot herself around. Liam is really trying to crawl, and he sort of gets himself around but still can't quite do a proper forward crawl. That's awesome that your kids are also learning to be bilingual! I was actually proud of myself that I remembered enough Spanish to know what orange juice was, before you said it. :haha:

So Stacey mentioning her SIL reminded me, my SIL announced that she's pregnant on Easter! She wasn't sure she wanted to have more than two kids, so this is exciting. Plus, we love having Alia and her cousin so close together, so I'm excited for this baby to have a close cousin, too. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, Jordyn, that's fun that this baby will have a close cousin. Ozzy and Jimmy have that too (Ozzy is 6 days older than one cousin and Jimmy is 6 months older than another), but any of our future kids won't since all our siblings are done for sure. I think all of them are "fixed" now too. :haha:

Well, as expected, I have a UTI. I've started antibiotics, so hopefully I'll start to feel normal soon. I'm still so confused because I was just so certain that I had o'd two Sundays ago. Maybe my LP is just really long now? I'd like to start temping again, but I'm not sure we've got a solid enough sleep schedule right now. Plus, we've been sleeping with Jimmy in our bed every night, which means waking up with him every morning. It just seems like it'd be hard to temp first thing in the morning before doing anything else when there is a super squirmy baby climbing all over me!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm sorry about your UTI, but t least you have an answer and can get better. As for temping, I'm not sure. I temped when Alia was really little and would just temp when DH got up for work, since it was before Alia woke up, but if you're waking up with Jimmy that would be a little tricky.

As for me, it was just one baby after all! He or she was measuring 11+4 weeks, so a little big, but not enough to account for how big I look. I must just have an ambitious uterus! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #3 at 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray for baby! Lol, I guess you have an irritable _and_ ambitious uterus. Haha!

I forget, are you planning on finding out the sex or will you stay team yellow? I'm sure you've mentioned it but I can't recall. I seem to think you might be team yellow? If you can manage! I've been thinking more and more that if we do have a third that I just might be able to manage waiting until baby's arrival to find out the sex. But we'll see (if that day comes).

I think it will be easier to temp once I'm back at work and waking up at the same time every day. I'd be waking up before Jimmy usually does, too, so that would make it much easier too. So I guess I can start in a week and a half! Crazy!

And I'm already feeling much better after just one day of the antibiotics. I will, of course, take the entire dosage until they are gone, but I'm so glad to be feeling better already.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, we're staying team yellow. :flower: Of course with this MS that I've never had before, we're both thinking it has to be a girl. But I guess only time will tell!

Rachel, I'm glad you're feeling better already! I've had a few UTIs, and the antibiotics always gave me pretty fast relief, too. Unfortunately, both of my UTIs happened in the first trimester of pregnancy and the pills made me so nauseous. It makes me wonder how I'd cope with them if I had to take them while I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, yay for only one baby!!! :happydance: :haha: I can't believe you're almost to second trimester! 

Rachel, I'm glad the medication is helping the UTI. Any sign of AF?? 

Stacey, I love the pictures! I can't believe how big Natalia is! She's turning into such a little lady. :)

Everything is pretty good over :thumbup: We had a busy weekend. On Saturday we did the Relay for Life walk in honor DH's nana that passed away in February. It was a great turnout and everyone walked their times they were scheduled. 

On Sunday we went to a meet the baby party at a friends. It was so weird seeing a tiny baby again since Ben isn't so tiny anymore! No baby fever yet though! :haha: 

And, my period finally came Friday but it's been really weird! It started out like it would be the end of it with darker blood and now today it is kinda normal like it would be on day 2-3?? :wacko: I don't know what caused this. I mean, I would assume this is my period, right!? :haha: :dohh: 

How is everyone? It's been pretty quite lately! 

Here are some pictures from the walk:
Ben with his (hopefully soon-to-be Auntie)
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps995fc744.jpg
Sam in the police car! He couldn't get enough of all those buttons. haha.
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps505519a5.jpg
And Ben yesterday! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsc863c1a8.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute pictures, Heather! :flower: I've done Relay for Life a couple times and it's always been a good experience. (Not sure if I could manage staying up all night nowadays, though! :dohh:)

I would assume that was your period. Are you still BFing/pumping? I guess the only way to know for sure is to wait and see if it shows up again next month! :winkwink:

Yeah, it's crazy that I'm already almost done with first tri! In some ways, it feels like it's dragged, but then when I think back to getting my BFP, it doesn't seem that long ago!

Also, Rachel, I seem to have gotten lucky and had MS like you! It really only lasted from 9-11 weeks, because it's a lot better now. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sounds like a fun weekend, Heather! And I agree, that sounds like AF to me. And no, no signs of AF for me yet. Boo. Great photos too. Sam does seem really happy to be in the police car. We have a photo of Ozzy from last summer sitting in a police car and he's just ecstatic. So fun.

Jordyn, that's great that your MS is better already. And wow, 2nd tri is really close isn't it? Crazy. Feels fast to me, but then again, I'm not the one who's pregnant. lol And I think it's wonderful that you'll be team yellow this time. 

I go back to work in less than a week. Eek! So crazy. We'll be going on a church retreat the weekend before. I think it'll be nice to have a bit of a break and relaxing time right before going back. I think the biggest adjustment (other than being away from my boys) is going to be my sleeping schedule. I go to bed really late right now (like 1:00-2:00am) and take lots of naps as needed. I'm not looking forward to going to bed "early" (11pm) and not napping! aaaahhh! I know I'm probably not going to get a lot of sympathy for that, but still. Ha! And the other part I'm not looking forward to is having to wear a bra all day! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah...I'm trying to muster up some sympathy... :haha: Does your DH watch the kids while you take naps? My DH works away from home so naps are never really a possibility, especially since Alia has been going through a phase of resisting naps. But I would love to be able to stay up later at night, especially because I feel like that's the only time I get to really relax and have fun, since the kids are in bed.

Well, I hope the adjustment back to work goes smoothly for you. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yep. He works part of the day, but as a writer his schedule is fairly flexible. We both take naps and/or sleep in while the other watches the boys. I know I'm SUPER spoiled that way.


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> Sometimes my oldest get mistaken for triplets lol my oldest girls are fed up of being asked if they are twins lol we have decided not to announce this preg for a good while as dont want all the negative comments just yet. Blessedmomma were you concidered high risk by number 5 im abit concerned about it

I wasn't considered high risk just for it being my 5th. I have heard in some places they do consider high risk from the 5th on. I think from 5th or 6th there is an increased risk of post partum hemorrhage.

trying to catch up but im staying very busy with the house and kids. I got Sophia comfy in her carrier so chores chores chores lol!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, it's been a little slow on this thread lately, but I assume we're all just busy! 

As for me, I'm almost to second tri, and feeling pretty good. Liam finally learned how to crawl a week ago and now he's everywhere! (But also a lot happier!) Alia on the other hand is trying to drop her nap, which is not so good. :( But everything is going pretty good overall.

I hope you ladies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, no, Jordyn! I hope Alia keeps napping for longer. I hate it when they change their sleep patterns like that. That's great that Liam is crawling now. So he's happy to be able to get around now, eh? I guess that's good and bad for you. Glad you're doing well overall. 2nd trimester! Eek!

Heather, have you tested yet? Or is it for sure AF? I'm so curious!

Well, my first day back at work today went well. I'm actually doing four days of new staff training (I'm not new, but was never able to do it before because babies), so that's a good way to kind of ease back in. I get two half hour breaks in addition to an hour long lunch, so that leaves plenty of time for pumping. But I won't have those two half hour breaks once I'm done the training and back in my department, though, so I might try to just pump once during lunch and hope I get lots in that one go. 

And the boys did well at their first day of daycare too. They both took long naps apparently, so that's good. And Jimmy ate some solid food as well as some oatmeal cereal mixed with BM. It doesn't sound like he actually drank any of the BM. Oh well. He seems happy now (he's nursed twice since I got home and I suspect he'll wake up and eat another time before his long sleep). The first thing Ozzy said to me after I got home from work was "I had fun at daycare." :) I asked him what he did there and he said, "I play trains." Tee hee. I asked him if he did any colouring or anything like that (I know she has crafts as part of her activity plan), and he said, "I colour wall." :dohh: I'm pretty sure he meant the chalkboard on the wall, but my heart lept for a split second!

Hope you are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm so glad that your transition back to work is going well! I'm sure it was such a relief to hear that the kids did well in daycare, and that they liked it, too. :flower:

Yeah, Liam is a much happier boy nowadays. He used to be so frustrated that he couldn't go where he wanted, so he would fuss most of the day, but now he just goes where he wants, and when I leave the room for a second, he doesn't freak out like he used to, he just follows me. He also pulls himself up on everything. It's just so weird to have a baby who is motivated to move and struggles to do it, since Alia just never really cared, and learned when it was convenient and easy for her. :dohh: Even though Alia was cruising around furniture at this age, I still suspect that Liam will learn to walk much sooner than she did because I think he'll set his mind to it as soon as he knows it's a possibility.

Oh, and I left Alia in her room for an extra hour on Sunday until she finally fell asleep, and then she took a nap Monday, so I hope I was able to "reset" her. :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Bahaha! I'm picturing Alia with a reset button on her back. :rofl:

Jimmy follows us around everywhere too. That boy does not like to be alone! 

So today I just pumped the one time at lunch and I got the same amount as when I pumped twice. I'm thinking that might be the best idea. Just one pump session where I should be able to get around 6 oz. average. That seems low, but I think it will be enough like I said before. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, the reset seems to have worked, because she took a nap yesterday, too! Now if I could just get Liam to go back to only waking up once a night, I'd be set! :dohh:

Well, it sounds like your body is adjusting to the pumping schedule! Must be nice to only do it once, rather than twice, especially when you're at work. :flower: Is Jimmy still refusing it from a bottle?


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I'm glad to hear that the transition back to work has been a good one for you! :thumbup: And that's awesome that you're able to pump so much in one go during the day. I used to pump a lot more but I notice that if I don't pump 3x a day my body stops producing as much. I still get about 12oz a day on average though. 

Jordyn, that's great that Alia's reset button worked! :haha: :thumbup: And that's great that Liam is crawling and seems much happier now that he is able to get around. I've noticed the same with Ben since he started crawling and rolling. 

Melissa, good to hear from you. I can imagine you're super busy! Hope you're doing well. :hugs:

As for me, to answer your question Rachel, I think it was my period. It lasted about 7-8 days and is gone now. Just waiting to see what happens next month. I read that it is normal to have weird period like that though while breastfeeding so maybe that explains it :shrug: 

Other big news for us, we close on our house today!!! I'm so happy to have the whole process over and get keys and start tearing things apart! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay for closing on your house, Heather! :happydance: I hope you'll post a pictures so we can see it! :flower:

If you bled for 7-8 days, I would sure hope that was your period! :haha: But you're right, until you see the same thing next month, it's hard to know for sure. I never got my period until after I stopped breastfeeding, so I have no experience with it.


----------



## HAKing

I will surely post pictures after we get in there and start working on it. We probably won't actually live in the house for about a month.

As far as the period goes, I didn't get mine until Ben was 5 months old but have had one monthly since so I'm hoping that it will stay regular especially since I'm nursing less now that he is older. We will try for #3 in about 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's exciting that you've set a date for TTC #3! I hope you get your little girl. :cloud9:

So the home you're buying needs a lot of work? Was it a HUD home? (By the way, I think you'll have to fix that ticker. :haha:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, that's great news about the house! Super exciting! And that sound like a period for sure. I still haven't had a period... So frustrating. And that's nice that you've picked a date to start TTC. I can't see us starting before Jimmy's one, but we are technically NTNP right now, so we'll see how that goes! You never know!

Jordyn, apparently Jimmy drank about one once from a cup today. I guess that's some progress. He "drinks" water from a cup too (he mostly bites the cup and gets himself all wet, but I do think he actually drinks some too). I asked Daniel if he's been having the same number of wet diapers and peeing the same amount and he said he thinks so, so that's good. I do feed him before I go to work and then 3 times between when I come home and bedtime. 

Not much to add from here. Work is good, the boys seem to be doing well. Ozzy has been having a number of mini tantrums the last two days, so I think he is being affected by the change whether he realizes it or not. And I think Jimmy is getting some new teeth, just judging by his behaviour.

Do you all have any Mother's Day plans? There's a free family fun day in a park here in town on Saturday, and we will go down to have either lunch or dinner with my mom, brother, sil and their kids. Other than that, just enjoying my weekend with my boys!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, that's good that Jimmy's still having a decent amount of wet diapers. Hopefully he'll just get so desperate for the milk that he'll learn to drink it from the cup! (At least it must be nice to know that you'll probably never have to worry about weaning him from a bottle :flower:).

That's too bad that Ozzy is having tantrums. :( He must miss his mommy. :hugs:

As for Mother's day, My MIL is going to take me and my two SILs out for pedicures and brunch on Saturday and then we'll be going back over to my in-laws house on Sunday to have a Mother's Day lunch with all of my DH's family. (Hopefully my DH will do a breakfast or something, because we had a year where we celebrated _his_ mom all day, and I got left out of the mix :() It will be nice when my kids are old enough to understand what Mother's Day is and make some cards or something. I always help Alia to make a father's day card, even if it's just a card with her scribbles on it, but my DH doesn't think about that kind of stuff. :dohh:

Liam, however, must now that Mother's Day is coming up, because all week he's been saying "Mama". Obviously he doesn't know what it means yet, but it's still really cute to hear him say it. :cloud9:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's fun that you're NTNP! I kinda want to go that route with #3 however I know the control freak in me won't let that happen! :blush::haha:

That is no fun that Ozzy is having tantrums...I wonder if it has to do with his change in routine? We have them but less often then we did a few months ago. Hopefully it doesn't last too long for you. 

Have you tried giving Jimmy a sippy cup to see if he will drink from it. Ben is drinking from a sippy cup now and only gets a bottle for naptime at daycare otherwise he nurses at home or gets juice in a cup during the day. After he turns 1 we will no longer give a bottle. 

Jordyn, that's so cute that Jimmy is saying "mamma"! :cloud9: And I too agree that I can't wait till the boys are old enough to understand Mother's Day! 

That sounds like a relaxing day for Mother's Day too! I hope this Mother's Day is all about you this year :hugs: 

As for us, we talked about going to the San Diego Zoo with the boys depending on weather. However, since we get keys today (was supposed to yesterday, but you know how that goes :growlmad:) we may end up working on the house and just stay local. :shrug: 

We have been potty training Sam for the last 2 weeks or so and he is doing awesome! Still some accidents and hasn't actually fully pooped on the potty yet but he goes pee throughout the day so we are making progress! I told DH that we can't have #3 until Sam is potty trained because I refuse to change THREE poppy diapers!!! :rofl:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, there's a possibility that I might be changing three diapers, because Alia will only be 2 and 1/2 when the new baby comes and so far, she does NOT like the idea of going potty in the toilet. Hopefully she'll come around, but I know it won't be until _she_ wants to do it, because she is very strong-willed and independent. I think if she had an older sibling who used the potty, she would be more interested, but for now it's just a thing grown-ups do. That's great that Sam is doing so well! I had hopes that Alia would be totally trained by now because she's always been an excellent communicator, but I wasn't counting on the stubbornness. :dohh:

I hope you get your keys today! If you remember, our closing got pushed back a week at the last minute, so I understand the frustration!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Awww. Speaking of Mother's Day, our church just released this sweet Mother's Day video. :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ4TPn8hjxI


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, we tried the whole potty training on Sam's terms for a little bit and then one day he just decided to go on his own and has since. He is still afraid to poop though but we are just taking it day by day. Alia will get it when she is ready! :thumbup:

As a house warming gift my parents are paying for us to get our ceilings scarped. We were going to do it ourselves but they offered and I'm all for it. We have old popcorn ceilings in our house and I detest it! It makes it look so dated. 

But I'm not getting my hopes up on the house till we get the keys in hand and are 100% finished with all this stuff. 

How are you liking your own house?? I'm sure you're loving all the extra space! ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh yeah, we love having our own place! Nothing quite like living with the in-laws for over a year to make you appreciate your own house! :winkwink:

So I have to share this video I took of Alia and Liam playing together this morning. I'm just so happy that they're starting to get to the point where they can really interact with each other. :flower:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100691251792938&saved


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that video is so cute! Its funny you say you waited so long for them to play together...I was just thinking the same thing on Monday and commenting to DH how they are starting to interact now and its so great to see! :cloud9:

How long has Liam be able to crawl and get into a sitting position? Ben isn't doing that yet...

And I must of missed it but that other video that your church posted was really nice too! :flower:

Yes, living with the in laws for a long time will really make you appreciate having your own space. I can't wait to move out...the help was nice but at the same time the privacy and space will be even nicer! hehe :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Liam has been able to go from crawling position to sitting for a couple of months, but just couldn't actually do the crawling itself until a few weeks ago. The only movement he needs to work on now is getting from standing back down to sitting, because he'll seriously just stand there and cry because his legs are tired and then eventually collapse. :dohh:


----------



## ozzi

Hey ladies, 
Sorry I have been dormant for a while (a long while), 2 bubbas and back at work are tricky to juggle! Brilliant to see such gorgeous photos of you new additions (and not so new additions anymore ;) )
Congrats on upcoming number 3 Spiffy, and your beautiful little lady Blessed.
Will try not to be so long between posts this time ;) 
xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Ozzi! Good to hear from you! I'm glad things are going well with your little ones. I think we all understand the busy factor! :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, Ozzi! Nice to hear from you. And yes, definitely understand being busy. :)

Jordyn I love that video of Alia and Liam playing together! Super cute! Jimmy and Ozzy have started doing a few things together recently too. (Peek-a-boo, putting Hot Wheels into the Batcave... ha!) Of course Ozzy still has his moments when he doesn't want to share, but I'm thinking that will be a phase for a while. heh.

That's a nice Mother's Day video too. :cloud9: I don't know a lot about LDS, but they do seem to put a huge emphasis on parenthood. Why is motherhood considered the holiest calling? (You can PM me if you want to give a long theological answer. Haha! I love that sort of thing. :))

And that does sound like a nice Mother's Day you have planned (although I hope your Dh does something for you...) Mother's Day came up naturally in conversation the other day and Daniel was like, "Oh, that's _this_ Sunday?" :dohh: I told him that meant Ozzy only had a few days to make me a card if he was going to do that sort of thing. We'll see... I'm not getting my hopes up, because he did forget my birthday this year. :( I know my mom will have a present for me, though, because she told me to bring a cooler down when we visit so I can take my present home in it! Whaaat?! I'm thinking it must be homemade frozen meals because she also told me to make sure there was room in our freezer. 

How exciting that you're finally in your house, Heather! Yay! I'm sure you'll have a fun day on Sunday wherever you are. :) And to answer your question, yes, we do have Jimmy using a sippy cup. It's got a nice soft silicone "nipple," so it's kind of like a bottle/cup hybrid. Apparently he drank like 3 oz. from it today and was super enthusiastic about it. Yay! :D And I agree, I think Ozzy's little tantrums were because of the change in schedule and missing me during the day. He seemed to do a lot better today. They go back to daycare tomorrow, though, so we'll see how that goes. Should be fine, and then it's the weekend, so we'll be able to have some nice family time. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I sent you a PM, just in case the other ladies weren't interested. :flower:

That's great that Jimmy is starting to get the hang of the sippy cup! I bet that's a relief, especially because I know you don't want the milk you worked hard to pump going to waste!

Hmm...that's a good way of encouraging the Mother's day cards from the kids....maybe I'll have to drop that line on my DH. :haha: Oh, and I know that he's definitely going to make me a breakfast, because he already asked what I wanted, so he does get credit for that. ;)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks! I just sent you one back. :)

Well, it turns out Daniel did remember and he got me my favourite chocolate treat. yay! I may or may not have eaten the whole bag already... :blush:

Also, the boys each made me a little "card" at daycare. It's their handprint on top of a stem so that their hand makes the flower. I'll see if I can get a pic of them; they're pretty cute, and it made me feel nice that she did that.

We went to that family fun day today, and Ozzy ended up having a lot of "firsts." His first time blowing bubbles (with a big ol' wand), first time in a bouncy castle, and his first time doing mini golf. He had such a blast!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that' so fun! I'm glad Ozzy had a great time and that Daniel remembered Mother's Day. :flower:

My DH made me breakfast, and also got me a little treat and some flowers. Then we went to church (they gave all the mothers chocolate covered strawberries) and then we went over to my MIL's house for a lunch, and then we all went to a viewing for DH's grandma. Today is the funeral, so I hope the kids can behave. It was bitter-sweet when she passed away because she had severe Alzheimer's and had been struggling with pneumonia for weeks, and now she's back with her sweetheart again, since DH's grandpa passed away a year and a half ago.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Also, just thought I'd share my (almost) second tri bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks #3.JPG
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Cute bump, Jordyn! :flower: But you're giving me baby fever! :blush::haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes! You all need to hurry up and have another baby! I'm feeling a little lonely here! :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Soon! However, you may be TTC #4 while I'm trying for #3. Hehe.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I'm thinking about not breastfeeding this next baby and going straight to formula because of the horrible experience I had with breastfeeding Liam, so in that case, we'll probably use condoms for a while (because I don't fancy a 10 month age gap!) but we haven't discussed how long we'll prevent for before we go back to NTNP. At least 6 months, though.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Great bump, Jordyn! I agree, not helping my baby fever either.:p I really wanted to buy a HPT today, but the dollar store was closed by the time we made it there (and I'm not _that_ addicted to POAS that I'll pay more than $1.25 to test just because there is a _slight_ chance I _could_ be pregnant).

Things have been going well since I've been back at work. Jimmy is doing well with drinking from the sippy cup. yay! But he's almost doing too well; I feel like I can't keep up with him. He's been eating more than I've been able to pump. I'm hoping it's just a growth spurt and he'll slow down. Or that we'll be able to fill him up with solids more during the day and then I can just fill him up with milk while I'm home. I'm sure it will all work out, it's just a big adjustment for both of us!


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello all
It's been pretty busy here. Happy belated Mother's Day too all of you!

Jordyn: love the bump you too are not helping my baby fever lol. Around this time after having Jonathan is when I got pregnant with Eva lol. I love that video of Alia and Liam playing. Soo cute. Glad your starting to settle into the new house!!

Heather: that great Sam is doing well with potty training. I've had Jonathan is just underwear for about a month now. He too rarly poops in the potty. At night I still put pull ups on him and that is always when he seems to poop haha. Great news about the house. Is it final yet? 

Rachel: I'm soo glad the boys are doing well at the daycare. And that jimmy is doing well with the sippy cup. I bet it's just a growth spurt like you said. Is work still going well for you?

Nice to see you Ozzi 

Afm well it's been busy. Since the flood there has been a lot of viruses and infections going around. Jonathan has had two ear infections in the past month was running a fever of 104. Plus respitory infection. Eva too has the same respitory stuff but her caugh turned into croup. On top of a ear infection. Natalia has had the same respitory issue for over a month that has resulted in pneumonia. My dh and I now have the respitory issue. It been going non stop for over a month. I am at my wits end with it. My SIL is now working with me. I will don't know how I feel about that. But some good news Natalia had her first gymnastics recital last Friday and did great. She is also graduating preschool next week. They are throughout alittle graduation thing for the kids lol it will be cute. Eva has both her bottom teeth. She is still not crawling. She does what Liam was doing and just pushes herself backwards. She is deff the laziest of all the kids. Natalia was crawling at 7 months walking at 10 and Jonathan was crawling by 6 and walking at 8 months and 3 weeks lol. But Eva is standing and walking along the sofa. So maybe she will be the odd one who walks first then crawls lol 

She is also soo chubby. Her weight was 19 lbs when we last went to the doc lol. And 26 inches. I have to put her in 12 month clothes because her legs are too chubby to fit any smaller lol I love it haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm glad Jimmy is drinking from the sippy cup! But hopefully he slows down a little so you can catch up! :winkwink: And as for the hpt you're planning on buying, you better tell us right away if you see the slightest hint of anything. :haha:

Stacey, Alia was like that too. She wouldn't crawl, but was great at cruising around the furniture. Despite what we thought, she actually did crawl before she walked, but only for a little while, and honestly, she could have walked a lot earlier, but was too afraid to let go. I'm sorry to hear that everyone has been so sick. :( That sounds absolutely awful. I hope your family gets better and then stays healthy for awhile! You deserve a break!


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks jordyn I am hoping. Actually I got approved for a house loan. So I'm hoping we can start looking soon( in Texas) I'm hoping the humid air will help some.
You never just know lol it makes me wonder what she'll do first. I do remember you saying that Alia walked shortly after she crawled lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Nice to hear from you, Stacey! Aww, I'm sorry you've all been so sick. I certainly hope you all start to feel better soon. And good luck with the house hunt whenever you start; maybe it's an old wives' tale, but I do think a change of atmosphere could help. :)

And wow, 12 months clothes for Eva! She is growing fast. Jimmy has skinny little legs (at least compared to Ozzy at the same age). His 6 month size pants still fit, but if he is indeed having growth spurt, then he'll probably jump up to 12 month sized soon!

Work is going well. I guess my manager has been wanting to make some changes to how my job is done (just in terms of data entry and tracking stats and stuff like that), but she's been waiting for me to come back to change the process because she wanted my input on it all. That made me feel good to hear. :) And Ozzy seems to have adjusted to me being gone all day, so that's good too.

And Jordyn, you better believe if there's any hint of any sort of line that I'll be posting it! Based on when we DTD, though, if there is going to be a line, it would be pretty obvious. We are going out in a few hours to go play softball, so maybe we can swing by the dollar store and I'll pick one up today. We'll see.


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: yes 12 months lol but they are super long for her it's very funny actually lol

That good your boss waited for you to come back. As for the test oh boy I can't wait to here about it. 

I agree about the change of atmosphere. My parents are coming out in July I told them maybe there coming to help us get down to Texas lol my moms like it's fine with me lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Stacey, I forgot to say, Liam is 20lbs now and in 12-18 month clothes. Very different from Alia, who was still in 6-9 month clothes at this age. But like Eva, the pants are too long sometimes, even though they fit his waist.

As for atmosphere, it can make a huge difference. My little brother was sick all the time when we lived in Arizona, and then once we moved to Utah, he was fine.

Rachel, that must be nice to know that your manager values you and your input so much! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my gosh, you guys! Ozzy pooped on the potty yesterday for the very first time! First time every even sitting on the potty and he pooped! And then peed on it later in the day too. We've still got a long way to go before he's fully trained, but this was huge (and totally out of the blue). Apparently he just said, "I poop on potty," Daniel put him up there, and then he sat for over 20 minutes saying, "I pooping!" before he finally actually did it. :) So proud of him.

Also, I did manage to get my hands on a HPT. Definite BFN, but I wasn't expecting otherwise. Still waiting for AF to finally show her ugly face. I would think that with being back at work and pumping rather than actually BFing that it might happen sooner, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel that's great!!!! That's a great beginning to the potty training experience!!! Sorry about the bfn but I'm glad that you didn't mind any way. 

Guess what Eva crawled today!!!! I was soo mad just cause I was working when she did it and had a awful day. Then I never missed anything with the other two so I just feel like soo bad that I missed it. I cried when she crawled to me when I got home.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's an amazing start to potty training, especially because pooping on the potty seems to be everyone's biggest obstacle! :thumbup:

Stacey, that's great that Eva's crawling, although I'm sorry you had to miss it. :hugs: Do you think you might be able to be a stay at home mom some time in the future?

As for me, we're heading off for our annual family reunion in Zion's National park today, and will be back Monday. All four of us are sleeping in the same room, so I'm having some anxiety about how little sleep we're all going to get, but I'm trying to not let it ruin the weekend for me. :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, that's fantastic that Eva is crawling! And I think I would cry too, if my baby had crawled to me like that. :hugs: I keep thinking about when Jimmy starts walking and hoping that I'll be home when it happens. 

Jordyn, that's a good point; I've heard quite a few stories of kids who took a long time to poop on the toilet. Well, the last few days he's been going both on the potty and in his diaper. But it is a great start, so I hope he keeps it up. :)

Have fun at your family reunion! Here's hoping you get some sleep! And maybe a few naps? I'm really looking forward to our family camp-in this year; I love seeing Ozzy playing with his cousins.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sooo... I have no self control, and I pulled this morning's HPT out of the trash tonight when I got home from work. Just to peek at it, you know. :blush:

Anyway, here's what it looked like! Probably just an evap, but I went out and bought two more tests anyway!
 



Attached Files:







HPT 052614am (small).jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I can't tell if it's an evap or not, but I definitely see a second line there, Rachel! You have to tell us how your subsequent tests turn out!

So I'm back from the family reunion. We ended up finding an empty laundry room near our bedroom, so we put Alia in there to sleep, thus avoiding the issue of having all four of us sleeping together. However, because Liam slept with us, I made a very weird discovery: he sleeps sitting up! I snuck in to the room to get things several times while we were there, and 90% of the time, he was sitting up. I actually took a video of it, because it was so sad/funny. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100707395136548&saved


----------



## HAKing

Oh, Jordyn! That's too funny/weird that he sleeps sitting up. He keeps bobbing up and down it looks like! I guess as long as he sleeps. :winkwink: 

How was the family reunion? Any new bump pictures (since I don't have one I'll just envy yours)? :haha:

Rachel, I can't really tell if that is a true line or just an evap. I'll be curious to see your next test. Did you buy a FRER? 

How is potty training going? That is great that Ozzy pooped on the potty! :thumbup: Sam still hasn't...:dohh: BUT I think we might be close. He will pee all day but that's it. 

Stacey, that's awesome that Eva is crawling! I'm so sorry you missed it though. That is the tough part of being a working mommy. 

That's awesome that you got approved for a home loan. Its so fun looking at houses but also frustrating at the same time because it can be a long process. I hope you find something quick and can get settled. If you're gonna buy in Texas I know you will be able to get a lot for your money. I told DH last week if we decide to ever move it will be Texas since weather is similar to here and cost of living is very low. 

AFM, everything is good here. Been working like crazy every free moment on the house. We hope to move in within the next 2 weeks. We are getting carpet this weekend so after that we can start slowing moving stuff over. :happydance: 

I'll have to snap some pictures once we move in. Right now it looks like a huge construction site! :haha: And it doesn't help that on Sunday I decided to take off all my cabinet doors and repaint them. :dohh: 

The boys are doing great! Sam is busy as usual and talking like crazy. Still working on potty training and its starting to get less frustrating and easier now. Ben is pulling up on things and explores the house every chance he gets! 

My little men are getting so big, making me sad :cloud9: and getting slight baby fever! :blush:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps4800e4cf.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps97192bbd.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsb4739907.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps233d6c22.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsbf7db2b6.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute pics, Heather! Liam has been cruising around the furniture and exploring the house, too. We had to put up our baby gate a few weeks ago, but I didn't think about baby-proofing the bottom of the stairs...that is, until he crawled up 5 stairs by himself! :dohh:

That's so exciting that you're getting close to moving in! I can't wait to see pictures when it's no longer a construction site. :haha:

I'll post a picture of my family from the reunion. :flower: I haven't taken a new bump pic, but you can sort of see it under my big, loose family reunion t-shirt in the picture (you can especially see my bellybutton, which popped out at 12 weeks this time :dohh:). The reunion went really well, overall. We were able to find an unused laundry room to put Alia in to sleep, so we avoided having to have all four of us sleeping in the same room, which helped with their sleeping a lot.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I'm pretty sure it was an evap. Took a test last night and this morning, and there was nothing (although I do have line eye pretty badly... I kept seeing things, but then they'd disappear! lol). I'm out of tests now, so I think I'll keep it that way for a few days just so I don't make myself crazy staring at tests!

Oh my gosh, Jordyn, that is so funny that Liam sleeps sitting up like that! I would worry about him sleep walking too! Or at least falling out of bed! Yikes. That is just too funny though.

Heather, I love the pictures! Is that one of those push bikes without the pedals that Sam is riding? We've been thinking of getting one for Ozzy for this summer. I've heard they're a great way to learn to ride a bike. 

The potty training is going okay. He only sits on the toilet a few times a day, and maybe actually goes pee or poo once per day. The rest of the time he just goes in his diaper (and then half the time announces that he just did so :dohh:). It seems like it'll be a fairly slow process, but that's okay.

Oddly enough, we were also considering moving to Texas a few years ago when DH was looking at grad school there. We should just all move to Texas and be neighbours! :howdy: Haha!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, cute bump! Crazy how fast you start showing after 1st baby. :wacko: 

I'm glad the sleeping situtation went well this weekend. That's always the stressful part for us while traveling because the boys don't sleep as good when they aren't in their own bed. 

Rachel, sorry about the possible evap. And, we should all move and be neighbors! haha :haha: 

I do think that potty training, especially at 2 is a slow process. I've always heard the saying start at 2 be done at 3, start at 3 be done at 3. So I'm prepared for it to take a while. I was finding myself getting frustrated at first and now I'm a bit more laid back about it and it seems like its going smoother! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had great plans to have Alia potty trained when she turned 2, but then I realized what a time commitment that was going to take, and so I've just been putting it off. I think for her, I'll have to go the route where I just put her in underwear and give her the potty and let her wet herself a few times to see that she doesn't like it. But I don't really look forward to cleaning up pee off the floor, so it hasn't happened yet. :dohh:

Well, okay, I decided to go take a proper bump pic. I figure if I post enough of these, ONE of you ladies will get baby fever bad enough to come join me! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks #3.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HAKing

Great bump, Jordyn! :flower: And as for baby fever...It's been extra bad lately! :dohh: I was telling DH yesterday and he said "I knew you wouldn't be able to wait until February" :blush: :haha: 

As for potty training, I thought I would have Sam completely trained by 2.5 but that isn't the case obviously. I'm hoping by 3 he will be 100% though. :thumbup:

My nephew wasn't completely trained until he was 4!!! I didn't want to have that with Sam so that's partly why we started a bit earlier (especially for a boy). 

Well, I think I'm coming down with a cold as well as Sam and Ben! :nope: I started feeling crummy on Sunday and then a sore throat and now a runny nose. I hope it passes quickly. I hate being sick. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that is a lovely bump! And yes, it does seem to be working. ;)

I really don't want to rush the potty training, especially since I think Daniel is still kind of settling into being at home with the boys while still working from home. I don't want him or Ozzy to feel pressure to do it right away. 

Heather, that sucks that you all are sick. I hope you all start to feel better soon! Try and get some rest if you can!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that sucks that you're all sick. :( We're all dealing with bad allergies, here. Oh, and Liam is teething hardcore right now, and totally miserable all the time. He has 4 that have broken through, and one that's really close. He keeps trying to grab my hand/arm/leg/etc. and shove it into his mouth, and when I pull away, he gets more frantic and desperate to bite it. :wacko:

Well, Alia wanted to "go pee" in her potty this morning after taking a bath, but really she just wanted to avoid me pinning her down and putting a diaper on her, so she got on and off her potty seat about 20 times before I finally just put the diaper on. I want to potty train her, but am honestly afraid of the work it's going to take once we really get started.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Whoa. Go, Liam, growin' those teeth. That seems fast, but I think my boys are just late teethers. Jimmy still only has his bottom two in the front, but I think he'll be getting more soon - he sticks everything in his mouth too! 

Oh man, that stinks when they start to realize that they can "get out" of stuff by asking to do something else. Ozzy's started doing this too. His thing is saying he's hungry right before bed. I hate it because I don't want to send him to bed if he is actually hungry. So annoying. And I agree with you on the potty training. I'm just not ready to go 'gun ho' with it yet either. I think it's worth it to wait a little while longer so she's better able to recognize the sensation of having to pee. Give her body some time to develop and it will be easier a little ways down the road!

Also, just thought I'd let you know all know how much of a POAS addict I am - I walked to Walmart (I never shop there!) to get a test on my lunch break today. It is definitely a BFN, so that first test was an evap for sure. Can't say I'm disappointed, since I wasn't expecting otherwise, but it would have been nice anyway. (I think I am catching some baby fever!) :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachel- sorry about the bfn :( yay he pooped on the potty though!!! :happydance:

Stacey- its so much fun when they start crawling :)

Jordyn- you look so precious!!! and the kiddos are pretty cute too lol :flower:

Heather- those boys are getting so big! so cute :flower:

potty training for us hasn't been too much of an issue. the girls were really easy. with the boys we started a few times and stopped when they weren't 'getting it' pretty quick. we started them again at 3 1/2 almost 4 and they were trained in 3 days-both of them. so I def think they have to be ready for it no matter what age or your just spinning wheels lol. I think there is a lot of societal pressure to do things as certain times with kids, but we just try to go with their own timing 

I have started using progesterone for the same problems I had while bfing mason. they aren't as bad as I let it get with him, so hopefully I have caught it before any post partum depression sets in. so far just cant sleep and having pms symptoms.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, it's so good to hear from you! Sorry to hear that you're having postpartum problems again, but at least you're acting more quickly this time around. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Rachel, it's amazing how the POAS obsession just sets back in again, huh? :haha: Well, I have no business taking tests at the moment, so if you even see a hint of something, you should post it, so I can obsess vicariously through you. :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say I also have stupid carpal tunnel probably from lupus. and im having hip pain at night. since the lupus is an inflammatory disease the progesterone should help it. but it will also likely bring back my cycles earlier than if I didn't use anything so we could end up preggo sooner than expected


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, I hope the progesterone does the trick this time and it won't get as bad as PPD. And you are so right about the pressure from society to do things at certain times. Part of the pressure to get them potty trained before 3 is that (at least around here) most preschools require them to be fully trained. But then again, who says you have to send them to preschool, right? ;)

Ha! Well, Jordyn, I can post all my evaps for you to stare at if you like! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, how are you and DH feeling about the prospect of an 8th child? I know you're NTNP for life, but does it seem a little daunting, or are you just happy to think about expanding your family even more?

Rachel, I think preschool has a big part to play in the pressure to potty train early. I went to preschool, but that was when I was 4 years old, and my youngest brother did as well (for help with his speech) but my other two brothers didn't, and they were just fine. I definitely won't be sending my kids, but that's mostly because I'm a licensed school teacher, so why not teach them myself?


----------



## blessedmomma

Harley Quinn said:


> Melissa, I hope the progesterone does the trick this time and it won't get as bad as PPD. And you are so right about the pressure from society to do things at certain times. Part of the pressure to get them potty trained before 3 is that (at least around here) most preschools require them to be fully trained. But then again, who says you have to send them to preschool, right? ;)

thank you I hope it does too!!! wow they start young there! in my state here they have to be 4 by aug 31st to start that year. but here they actually aren't mandated to start school til 1st grade, so they don't have to go to preschool or kindergarten.



Spiffynoodles said:


> Melissa, how are you and DH feeling about the prospect of an 8th child? I know you're NTNP for life, but does it seem a little daunting, or are you just happy to think about expanding your family even more?

oh no we are always super excited thinking of another. this is my purpose in life, raising godly children to do great things for the Lord. its so much bigger than us and even keeps us leaning on Him. I couldn't make it one day without Jesus. I do know if its His will, my spirit is prepared and the rest will follow. I bet you will love homeschooling!!!! we certainly do :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

It's funny, before we had kids, we were considering homeschooling. Then, the other day DH started talking about how nice it will be for him when they are in school and he'll have lots of free time to write. I asked him, "So, does this mean you aren't thinking of homeschooling anymore?" He just chuckled and said no. Haha! Maybe if our work situations change by that time then I might be able to homeschool them for at least a few years. We'll see!

Anyway, here are my super big, big, fat negative HPTs!!! :bfn:

The first one is from Monday evening (I mislabeled it when I named the image), and the second is from this afternoon. They're so negative, they didn't even become evaps! lol

Annnddd... I also did an OPK tonight. Also neg. Blah.
 



Attached Files:







HPT 052714 pm .jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









HPT 052814 afternoon (1).jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Even if they're negative, I enjoy squinting and staring. Thanks for feeding my obsession. :haha: So have you and DH set an official TTC date, if it doesn't happen while NTNP? Or are you both fine with just waiting and letting it happen whenever it happens?

It's still weird for me to think that we'll actually be preventing after this baby, at least for a little bit (since I still think I want to try formula feeding from the get-go this time) but I really do think my body needs a little break. I've been getting a few random painful contractions, almost like a really strong cramp that lasts for a few seconds, and I know it's only bound to get worse as time goes on. I asked my OB if she'd be doing a cervix check for me before 36 weeks, since Liam came at 36 weeks and I'd like a little head up, and she said maybe they'd check me at 34 weeks. Then when I told her later that my contractions started up at 8 weeks, she just laughed and said, "Oh honey, you're going to be getting SO many cervix checks this pregnancy!" :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

You're welcome! You can post your bump pics for me to stare at, and I'll post my test pics for you to squint at! :rofl:

I'm glad you asked about that, because we hadn't actually discussed it yet. I turned to DH after reading your question and asked him what he thought. Ha. Well, it turned out we really did need to talk about it because he's thinking he'd like to wait until Jimmy is 2!!! I don't think I can wait that long. The thought of it makes me want to cry. :( I think we will probably settle on some middle-ground. I guess he just really doesn't want to have 2 under 2 again, which is understandable. So I think he might agree to TTC once Jimmy is, say... 15 months. That way he would for sure be at least 2 by the time #3 arrives. 

However, I also told him that I really want to have sex soon (we have to plan these things or it'll never happen) and that we could use a condom and he said he was okay with not. So... I guess he's still fully on board with NTNP, even though it could mean having 2 under 2, but he doesn't want to _try _for 2 under 2 again. :shrug: Works for me, I guess!


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I love your baby bump. I'm quite jelous because I always wanted my belly button to pop and it never did for any of my pregnancies lol. You deff are glowing though! That is a cute video of Liam. That is exactly how Jonathan sleeps at times. Idk if you remember me saying I'm scared to move him to a toddler bed because of this. He has fallen off a queen size bed a couple times. I don't see him doing it as much as he used to so hopefully he is finally starting to grow out of it. Lol you deff are giving me baby fever with your bump pic. Still planning to stay team yellow? Have you thought about any names?

Melissa: it's great to hear from you. I hope you start feeling better soon! Glad you didn't wait as long to start. That's exiting that you may be able to get number 8 a bit sooner this time

Rachel: we all should move to Texas and be neighbors lol Texas is a really great place to work to have a family. Schools are good ( well where I'm from) sorry about the bfn. At least you didn't mind either way. But I hope you can ttc earlier then later. 

Heather: I live those pics of the boys. It's so sad how fast they grow. That's great that Sam is talking loads and really starting to use the potty. I can't wait to see pics of the new place. Like I told Rachel, we should all move to Texas haha. It would be fun lol

Afm: Eva is super fast at crawling now. Like one min she will be in my room. The next she will be all the way in the living room pulling on the speaker of our surround sound haha. Jordyn I forgot to mention that crazy Liam has so much teeth. Jonathan had 9 by 8 months lol. Natalia none until 11 months and Eva got her bottom two at 8 and still has only those two lol. She has also learned out to pull herself up in her crib and well everywhere. She walks very fast holding onto things it makes me wonder when she will walk haha. 

Jonathan is I believe fully potty trained. He has got poop in the potty for the past 5 days. Been in regular under where and not having accidents. I think he trained so well partly for Natalia. He saw her to or say I'm going to go pee haha then he would say pee. The pull ups really helped him. He started realizing he was wet by peeing alittle then holding it I believe. He also doesn't use the little potty he uses the regular one. The. He watches my dh pee so now puts the seat up and sits without the seat like a guy pees standing haha it's very funny. I'm very proud of him. He will be starting daycare on Tuesday. He will be able to go to the one Natalia goes. She was very nice because they are not supposed to take kids who are younger then 2 1/2 so he won't be til July but she said she'll take him anyways. I will have another lady watch Eva I think. I havnt met her yet but she used to work at the daycare Natalia goes too and was a teAcher for 25 years or so. We will go meet with her within the next few days. 

As for more children. I want another soo bad but my dh isn't feeling it yet. He still is like no like 3 years from now maybe. Idk when I think it will be sooner than that though lol 

Natalia is super smart I think she will do great in kindergarden this aug. She knows all the abcs. Even in random order. She can write her full name first middle last. And can count by 10s up to 100. Idk what A preschooler should know by now but they said that is great! I feel she's going to be one of those girls who is more focused on her studies then other things going on. She is going to be the " smart girl" who ways has her nose in a book. ( which is fine by me haha)


----------



## Duejan2012

I forgot to add we are all under flood warnings again. Our rivers are about to flood over and have in some areas. We have had a huge mud slide too. From all the snow melting then all the rain. It's like sept all over again


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes! I hope you are okay and that the flooding isn't as bad as last year. :hugs:

Yep, we're still team yellow, and planning on staying that way. I'm feeling pretty sure it's a girl, though, simply because this pregnancy is so similar to my pregnancy with Alia. As for names, I think we have them picked out, but as always, we tell ourselves that they are subject to change if we come up with something we like better. Also we're keeping the names secret from friends and family until we announce the birth, because of some of the comments we've gotten from our families about possible names in the past.

Girl: Eden Tamra Koch
Boy: Ammon Robert Koch

The girl middle name is DH's mother's name, and the boy middle name is DH's grandfather's name, who passed away two years ago.

Stacey, that's great that you got Jonathon into the daycare you wanted, and it sounds like Natalia will definitely be ready for kindergarten! Here in Utah, they only require that a child know at least 10 letters and can count to 10, I think. Alia can already do that! (She can identify all the letters, but can't say them all in order, from memory). It sounds like Eva will probably be an early walker, like Jonathon was. I have no idea when Liam will walk, but I'm sure it will be before Alia did.

Rachel and Stacey, I've found that, in general, men tend get nervous about more kids and set dates for TTC much farther out in the beginning, but slowly they usually warm up to the idea and agree to try sooner. That was the case with my DH, my BIL, my DH's best friend, and many others I've heard from. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I don't really know what a preschool is supposed to know, but Natalia sure does sound smart to me! And how awesome that Jonathan is potty trained now. And oh my gosh, that's super cute that he wants to pee like his daddy does. Haha! I hope this round of flooding isn't as bad as the last one. I'll pray you and your family stay safe. 

Jimmy is just now starting to be really fast at crawling too. And cruising around furniture and such. He doesn't seem very close to walking though. It's so crazy to think that when Ozzy was his age he was only a few weeks away from walking! I'm glad Jimmy's not quite there yet. lol

Jordyn, those are fabulous names! I keep changing my list of potential baby names, so I'm thinking I might want to keep ours a secret too (if I get pregnant again, obviously). I've never really cared what people say about our name choices, which is good since we've gotten a lot of comments about Ozymandias (and rightly so, I mean it is the best name ever in the universe :smug:) But I think I want to reserve the right to change my choices at any minute, and I think that would be harder if I'd already told a whole bunch of people.

And I hope you're right about men eventually warming up to having babies sooner. When Daniel said he wanted to wait until Jimmy was 2 so that we didn't have 2 under 2, I was like, "And then Jimmy will be 3 by the time the baby is born..." It's like he suddenly forgot all his math skills. To avoid having 2 under 2, all we need to do is wait until Jimmy is over 15 months. It's like he forgot about the whole 9 months of gestation!!!

Also, he doesn't have a biological clock ticking away like I do. I'm 32, and I already feel this sense of urgency starting to kick in about having babies!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I'm only 25 (almost 26), but I'd really like to have all my kids by the time I'm 35, if possible, so that I don't have to be considered high-risk because of my age. Also, I'm just afraid I won't have the energy to keep up with a toddler when I'm 40 like I do now (and I barely have the energy now! :dohh:)


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel I know what you mean about men warming up. My dh told me today how would you feel if we were done with having kids. I told him I would be heartbroken. He agreed to one more but not for a while. I'm not sure if Eva will walk soon she seems determined. Her motor skills have like tripled since she found out she can move haha. Yes Jonathan was walking a week before 9 months so I know what you mean. Even Natalia was at 10 months. Lol

Jordyn: I loved the names. We kept Eva's name a secret until she was born. I will do it again when we have another. Wow that's all they require for kindergarden that's awesome. Jonathan also already knows all of that lol. 

Thanks ladies. Right now we are flooding in some parkng lots and some roads. Do far not as bad as before. Let's hope it stays like that


----------



## Duejan2012

Oh btw I'm only 24 but I would love to be done having kids soon so I can go back to school. So even though I'm still kinda young but I have a lot of plans. Especially if I wanna put all my kids through college lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- I hope you don't get flooded again!!! yikes! hope you get more babies too :)

Jordyn- loooove the names <3 I hope things don't get too rough this pregnancy :hugs:

Rachel- I adore his name!!! hopefully DH comes around sooner. my DH is ready for the next. I am not sure im physically ready yet, but obviously I would trust God's will over my own and pray.

I think my plan for progesterone is to keep using it for the whole month of june. then take a one week break in july to see if af starts. if it doesn't I will use it for 2 or 3 weeks in july and take another week break and keep doing that til af starts. when it does I will start using it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off based on a normal cycle. im not checking for ovulation since we aren't ttc. I will have to take an hpt every month before I stop using it so I don't cause a miscarriage. I do realize this could bring back my fertility sooner and possible pregnancy, but I have to stay on it. im already feeling better and even sleeping a little better. I also realize it could stop ovulation from occurring since im using it on a basis of counting days instead of actually checking for ovulation and using it after. we have decided to just do it this way and pray that whether it makes us infertile or fertile during this time that its God's desire for us and we will give Him thanks and glory either way. right now im just giving Him so much thanks for revealing a way to overcome any ppd that was headed my way. im so grateful! 

I had taken an hpt before starting it and had the faintest line. my immediate reaction was to be afraid lol. then I got excited at the prospect of another life in my home. I took another the next day and it was a definite negative. and the same the day after. these were all old tests I had left over from Sophia so the first must have been faulty. its crazy how many emotions and feelings those stupid tests illicit in a moment!!!! then in prayer im reminded that either way my job is to pray and not follow my changing feelings. ugh.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Michelle, I'm glad that you and your DH have decided on a plan with the progesterone. I think it sounds like a good idea, especially because it's so important for you to be feeling okay with all those little people depending on you. :flower:

Well, the Lord revealed to my DH and I last night that we will have a large family and a "mighty posterity", so that was interesting! I wonder how large "large" is? :haha: But the Lord also let me know that He will ease my contractions to make my pregnancies more tolerable, so that gave me a lot of relief. :flower:

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- wonderful!!! from my experiences anything above 3 is a large family lol :) ptl He is calming your contractions. God is so good :flower:
and thank you! we realize using it this way could make me infertile some months, if I use it before ov. or could even make fertility come back sooner by starting cycles. im not using it for either way to happen, but I need to be normal. pms symptoms and ppd is already gone!!! and im so thankful it wont hurt her. so far it has increased my supply a bit, but not by much. I read its normal. I pumped a little out and ive been using it to mix with her probiotics to fix her tummy from the food allergies she has. (so far she is allergic to milk, eggs, and fish. not trying any new things in my diet til we see the pediatric allergist. but I have to counteract the damage that was already done from those)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, that sounds like a good plan for the progesterone. I'm so glad it's already working for you! And I read in your journal that Sophia pooped on her own! That's is wonderful! I hope she's good to go (no pun intended) from here on out. :)

Jordyn, I agree that 4 and above is big. But I guess that's just because around here most people stop at 2 or 3. So, big for you might be closer to 20, eh? haha! J/k. And praise God that he's going to ease your contractions. How have they been for you recently?

Stacey, I hope you're all still safe and dry!

So, here's today's opk! Looks like a surge, but I'm not sure if I'll actually ovulate. I guess we'll find out in a few weeks. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







OPK 060314.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I'm sorry to hear that Sophia has food allergies. :( I hope they're not too severe, and that they get better with time. I'm so happy to hear that your PPD and PMS symptoms are already going away! What a blessing. :flower:

Rachel, wow! Looks like you just might drop an egg! I look forward to squinting at your tests in a few weeks! :haha:

As for me, since I received that reassurance from the Lord, I haven't had a single contraction! And they were at the point were I was getting them randomly throughout the day. So that's been great! 

I other news, though, I got my wisdom teeth removed on Monday and have been pretty miserable. :( But I haven't taken any pain medicine except for regular Tylenol, so I'm proud of myself.


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- God is so awesome!!! sorry about your teeth. DH had his out and was miserable, so I say if you only used Tylenol you are one tough lady :thumbup:

Rachel- yay looks + to me!!!! :dance: cant wait to see some hpt's :)


----------



## HAKing

Hi everyone! I keep meaning to post but by the end of the night I'm too tired and fall asleep before getting to it :dohh: :sleep:

Anyway, everything is good here. The boys are all better. They ended up getting hand, foot and mouth disease. It sounds terrible but honestly it wasn't that bad and it was gone in about a week for both. 

House stuff is going good. We got carpet last weekend and are now just finishing up some things and plan to move in within the next 7-10 days! :happydance: I'm dying to decorate and put our own touches into the house. 

Rachel, It's funny about guys having no concept of time when it comes to having babies...:dohh: I hope your DH comes around to having another sooner rather than later however, it does sound like he is since you're NTNP. And I agree it looks like O is coming. Keep us posted! How pumping at working going? I meant to mention that I used to pump enough for Ben in a day but I don't anymore but it hasn't been an issue since I have so much stored in the deep freezer. Also, I do noticed that a week before my period is due my supply drops and then readjusts after I start so maybe that is happening to you too. 

Stacey, that's awesome that Jonathan is pretty much potty trained! And Eva is crawling and getting around quickly now. Ben is doing the same. Yesterday our daycare lady told me that Ben is a climber already. I can't say I'm shocked though. He is quick and determined. I hope you get more babies soon too! :flower: 

Jordyn, I'm so glad that contractions have gotten better and you're feeling more comfort and I hope you too have a large family! :flower: And, I was telling DH I have serious baby fever now (thanks :haha:) and he said he knew I wouldn't be able to wait until February! We may try before then but for sure by that time at the latest. :)

Melissa, good to hear from you! :flower: I'm glad that Sophia is doing better and hopefully she isn't allergic to anything else. Are you nursing her or just pumping and giving a bottle? That's also great that you're no longer having any PMS and PPD symptoms. :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, February _is_ a looong time away. :winkwink::haha:

I'm glad that your boys are both healthy right now. Hopefully it stays that way! You and Stacey have both had a crappy year so far when it comes to health in your families! That's funny that Ben is already climbing everywhere. Liam made it up 5 stairs a few weeks ago (with us right behind him). We're going to have to watch him closely!

I can't wait for you to move into your new house and then share some pictures so we can see it, too! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Yea, we have had a crazy year with health issues but I'm hoping it starts looking up from here on out! The good thing about them getting sick more often at a younger age though is that it will build their immune system and they hopefully won't be as sick when they start school...I'm hoping! :shrug:

Do you think that Liam will start walking soon? Is he pulling up on stuff to stand up yet? Ben will sorta but not 100% on his own. He wants to walk so bad but can't figure out how to coordinate his balance yet :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Liam learned how to pull himself up on things a week after he learned to crawl, and then started cruising a week after that. I should let him "practice walk" holding onto my hands more often, but I just don't think about it. When I do, he does great, though. So who knows? I guess he'll just decide to let go one day!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, you guys... I don't think there will be any HPTs to look at since there has been a lack of BDing recently at our house! lol Sorrynotsorry.

Heather, I'm glad you guys are all healthy now! And I also look forward to seeing pics of the new house if you have the time and energy to take and post them. lol 

Pumping has been going well. I've been getting an average of about 8 oz. a day, and we've started making sure that Jimmy doesn't drink more than I can pump, so he's also been eating a lot of solids during the day (like 3-4 servings/jars per day!). He still nurses a ton when I'm around, usually 2 big feedings in the evening before bed, and then 1-2 more big feedings during the night/early morning before I go to work.

I have noticed my supply kinda slowing and then picking up on a cyclical basis. Must be my body trying to ovulate and such. It's been a little lower this week too (I've been getting more like 6 oz. these last two days of pumping), so maybe that is a sign I will actually have AF soon? Who knows.

Jimmy stood on his own without holding onto anything last night! I was holding him and then let go and he stayed up. It was only for like 3 seconds, but I didn't realize his legs were that strong already. He will stand without holding onto anything but still leaning his legs or torso on something for support, so I think he's getting closer to standing on his own and of his own initiative. Yikes!


----------



## blessedmomma

all the babies are getting so big :cloud9: I love to hear the stories!

Heather- my girls had hand, foot, and mouth when they were little. they caught so much stuff from daycare. but like you said, it just builds the immune system, and they are hardly ever sick now and its mild when they are. we are strictly bfing. I really wanted to either pump or give one formula bottle every day, but it didn't work out. she took one at the hospital a couple times when I was trying to get rid of jaundice. when we got home she refused. I even pumped a little and she gagged on the nipples. I tried a lot of different ones and no go. :( only good thing is that she doesn't scream when I shower like mason did, which is why I wanted her to take a bottle a day in the first place. she doesn't nurse near as much as he did. think that why I started having probs earlier too with feeling pms and ppd, but who knows. its probly good she didn't keep taking formula though since she is allergic to milk :dohh: when she is older I may have to try soy formula

Rachel- I think I remember reading about taking some vitamin that helps with cyclical lowering of your milk. maybe calcium??? cant remember. might be good to look it up if it gets bad enough.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, I just looked it up, and I found an article on Kellymom that said calcium/magnesium should help. I think I'll see about getting some. Can't hurt anyway, right? :)

These last two days I have been feeling crampy and having some spotting. No proper AF yet, but it sure feels like it'll happen soon. Ick. I'm still considering temping once my cycles come back. I think I'd like to get an idea of what my cycles will be like now. Just not sure how accurate it will be, since Jimmy wakes at different time every night. I don't have to get out of bed to feed him, but I do usually get up to pee after he eats! haha! So, yeah. I guess I can try it and see how it goes.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel how long has it been since you got that positive OPK? I'm interested to know how long your luteal phase is since you're still BFing and whether it's long enough to sustain a new pregnancy right now or not.

Melissa, I know you dealt with LP defects when you were BFing. Do you know how long it needs to be?

As for me, not too much new. I'm 18 weeks today! Liam has been having sleeping issues again, though. He has one bad night, followed by a decent night, followed by another bad night, etc. It's getting exhausting. Most of it probably is due to his 6th tooth coming in. Also, Alia has started making some very demanding demands, like, "I WANT to go to the museum!" or "I NOT want to eat it!" or "I WANT to play with the puzzle!" I'm not sure where it came from, but it's getting a little old. The only good thing is that she's referring to herself in first person now. Now if only I could get myself to stop referring to me in third person ("Mama needs to change your diaper"), we'd be set. :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I got the pos OPK on the 3rd, so that would mean I most likely O'd on the 4th or 5th. So, if AF started tomorrow, that would about 9 days. I can't remember my FF login info, or I would go check what my average LP used to be. I seem to remember anywhere from 8-12 days. I will try to find my old paper charts and enter them on countdown to pregnancy, since I do remember that login info! LOL

Ozzy has started being more demanding like that too! "NO! I don't want to put my sandals on!" "I want to play basebaaaaaallllll!!!!" It must just be the age they are at. Realizing they can be independent in some things and then that leads to wanting to have more control in everything. *sigh*

Apparently there was some poop on the floor in Ozzy's room this morning. He had taken his diaper off too, so that explains where it came from/how it happened. This all happened after I'd left for work, because he was still asleep when I left. Poor Daniel. I sure hope this isn't the start of a phase, but only just a one-time thing!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, my niece (7 weeks older than Alia) has been stripping her clothes and diaper off for quite a while now, and my SIL says she does it multiple times every day. But on the other hand, Alia has only ever done it a few times, and then just lost interest. So hopefully Ozzy is the same way!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, here's hoping! 

Oh, and I forgot... Happy 18 weeks!!! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- I think they say 10-12 days to sustain a pregnancy. but there are some girls on here that were having a 9 day lp that had a healthy pregnancy, so I know its possible for shorter. happy 18 weeks!!!! its going by fast <3

Rachel- I would say 9 days is really good for a first pp lp. mine was really short, like 5 days I think.

aaahhh yes the streakers... my girls clearly were silly about it. they would wait for me to see them then slowly take it off in front of me and run. little turds! none of my boys did.... til mason came along. he isn't as silly as the girls were. doesn't do it to get a rise from me anyway. I will just notice he is awful quiet and find him off in another room naked :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Melissa, that's funny now, but I'm sure it was just frustrating at the time! 

Well, still no AF for me. Seriously wondering what's going on. Although, if that OPK was correct and I did ovulate on the 4th, then that would mean I'm 14dpo today. So I guess if she doesn't show in the next few days then I can pick a date to use my one HPT I've got "in stock." Might as well use it if there's even a tiny chance, right? :)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I think we're definitely going to need to see a test. :winkwink:

Things are going okay here. Just chugging along. Liam and my DH were both hit with awful allergies this past weekend and have been struggling with it ever since, which means there's not a lot of sleep happening around here. Also, I think I've become somewhat lactose intolerant during this pregnancy. :( Every now and then, I'd wake up in the middle of the night with the most painful stomach cramps I've ever had, and it would be about 2 hours before I could go back to sleep. I knew it had to be something I was eating, but I couldn't really pinpoint what. However, DH and I had frozen custard a few nights ago, and then I had the cramps later that night, and then yesterday I got another frozen custard for lunch (because it was soooo delicious) and then had the cramps in the evening, rather than at night. That pretty much secured my suspicions. So while small amount of dairy, or stuff that's pretty mild, seems to be fine, I think I'll be avoiding excessive or very rich dairy for a while.


----------



## blessedmomma

whoop! def need a test!!!!

jordyn- I got lactose intolerant with my last few pregnancies. not fun! had stomach cramps and eventually started getting diarrhea. my dr told me to stay off dairy and take calcium instead


----------



## Duejan2012

Yikes jordyn doesn't sound good. That would suck for me because Iove dairy stuff. HAppy 18 weeks!!!! How are you feeling? 

Rachel: I'm not sure about the lp part of the cycle and I never have. Can someone explain it to me? I'm glad that you all are doing well. Wow that's great he is still nursing and taking breast milk. 

Heather TEST!!!! I'm very curiouse to see what will come of it. 

Melissa how's the baby! I wanted to ask you a question. Like when you say you will be ntnp for life does that mean even when you get older? It's just something I have been wondering :)

I hope I didn't miss anyone 

We are all ok here. Jonathan has started daycare at Natalia's daycare and is doing great. Eva too as been with a few different people she seems to be doing well to. She is very smart lol the other day the night light was on the floor and she went to pick it up and put it back in the outlet. Maybe lots of babies do that but I was just shocked she paid attention that much to remember where it's supposed to go haha. She is so close to walking I think soon she will. She still only has her two bottom teeth lol it's soo cute. Does anyone keep up with soccer?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, did your lactose intolerance get better after the babies were born, or were you stuck like that afterwards?

Stacey, I think that's pretty clever that Eva plugged back in the nightlight. I don't think Liam would do that (but it's hard to say, because he's WAY more interested in UN-plugging everything :dohh:).I don't really keep up with any sports, but I take it you the soccer world cup? You'll have to keep me updated on how the US is doing, since I'm oblivious. :haha:

As for me, 19 weeks today! I decided to take a bump pic with my tummy exposed so you could see how totally popped out my belly button is. It's been like that since 12 weeks! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks #3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, Eva does sound like a little smarty pants, putting the nightlight back in. I've noticed a big difference between Ozzy and Jimmy in terms of that kind of thing. Ozzy is much more "destructive" and Jimmy will actually interact with his environment more and seems notice all kinds of things. So strange how they can be so different even when they are so young.

The LP is the part of the cycle between ovulation and when your period starts. It's usually about 14 days, hence the "two week wait." But not everyone ovulates right in the middle of their cycles. I tend to ovulate later in my cycles, so my LP is a bit shorter, usually more like 11 days. If it's too short, then the egg doesn't get time to properly implant and it can mean having trouble getting and staying pregnant. At least that's how I understand it!

Jordyn, that sucks about the dairy intolerance. At least with stomach cramps you know what you can do to avoid them. Speaking of cramps, how's your irritable uterus? 

Well, I'm trying not to freak myself out, but I checked my cervix today in the shower, and I think maybe it's high and open? It's so hard to tell because I don't check it every day, but it definitely felt different. So, does it get high and open before or after you ovulate? And how long does it stay that way? Does it also get that way before AF starts? I really don't know much about cervical position and I don't think I want to google it while I'm at work. lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and forgot to answer about soccer! I don't usually enjoy watching it, even during the World Cup. I'm not sure why, but it's one of those sports I like to play but not watch. But I did watch the highlights from that Mexico Brazil match the other day. OMG. That Mexican goalie is amazing!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I notice that my cervix gets high and open before I ovulate, so it's possible that you had a surge, hence the OPK, but didn't actually drop and egg. But you might be getting ready to now.

As for my uterus, I haven't had any contractions for weeks now, but the past few days I've really overdone it, and have been sore and having a lot of round ligament pain, and so yesterday I actually did have a few contractions. My problem is that in order to heal the damage I did, I really need to avoid carrying my 20+ lb children around, but Liam doesn't walk yet, and there's no way I can get Alia to go downstairs and get in bed for a nap without carrying her down there. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

Duejan2012 said:


> Melissa how's the baby! I wanted to ask you a question. Like when you say you will be ntnp for life does that mean even when you get older? It's just something I have been wondering :)

yep, forever. but of course fertility is only for a season in life and it WILL come to an end. im 36, so already older :haha: I read peri menopause generally starts around 40, which means not o'ing every month. and the average age of menopause is 51, which means no more o'ing. I do have a great aunt who naturally conceived and had a baby at 53 though lol. so of course its different for every woman. baby Sophia is good. now that I have fish, eggs, milk, and nuts out of my diet she is happy as can be. :) Eva sounds very bright! not a soccer watcher so I have no idea. DH watches a lot of sports so that's the only way I have any idea whats going on in any sport and he doesn't watch soccer so im in the dark!



Spiffynoodles said:


> Melissa, did your lactose intolerance get better after the babies were born, or were you stuck like that afterwards?

yay for 19 weeks!!! are you finding out gender?? couldn't remember if you said :dohh: for me it has went away after the baby came. but after the last 2 I still had to keep milk out since they had milk allergy, which is a reaction to the protein and not the lactose. I love dairy so its rough. im not much of a milk drinker, but yogurt, cheese, ice-cream, etc I really miss. I hope you don't overdo it and can get your uterus settled down :hugs: I know how it goes with LO's and everyone saying to take it easy... like its that simple :wacko:

Rachel- I only checked mine a couple of times around o so I have no idea what it does any other time. wish I could help! hope something happens soon for you though. I know that confusion of wondering whats going on!


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say... Jordyn- you are absolutely gorgeous! and such a cute bump! my belly button just sinks in further, so I never get the pop out. so cute!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: test! So your cervix is always slightly open after having children. Before your af it's supposed to be low and open. Us it hard or soft?

Jordyn. Very cute bump. I'm getting more and more jelouse lol! Did your belly button pop with every pregnancy? I really hope these pains ease. Can you try other methods with your kids like with Alia try to be downstair when she falls asleep so your not carrying her? With Liam there's really nothing you can do for him yet I don't think

Melissa: I'm glad Sophia is doing great!!!! I love that you will plan ntnp for life!!! I love that thought. I secretly wish I could do the same thing too. I just don't know how I would support more children right now. 

Well I'm putting Natalia and Jonathan in swimming lessons. For both if them it was only $20.40 for the two week session. Not bad I think. I'm soo exited. They start Monday.


----------



## blessedmomma

Stacey- it really wasn't my plan, so I cant take credit. I thought I would have no more after my 2 girls. my 3rd was a surprise. 4th was planned so he would have a sibling more his age to grow up with. had 2 girls and 2 boys when I wanted to get my tubes tied. decided to pray about it and God asked me to trust His will for my family size. I must admit I didn't want to at first and was very fearful of how many we would have and how would we support them. I kept hearing Him tell me that if I trusted Him, He would provide. my DH was like me in thinking 4 was enough. so I told God if He wanted me to submit that to Him, He would have to tell DH that too. God wont lead a husband and wife in two different directions. He joins you as one to walk through life together. when my DH came to me saying God wanted us to let Him build our family I was amazed and we haven't looked back. I would say if you're feeling that desire, pray and ask Him to lead your DH in that direction if its His will. you don't have to 'know' how you would provide. God is more than able to provide ALL your needs and ALL the needs of anyone else He creates :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, I forgot to say that I love your belly button pic, Jordyn! So great! And you do look amazing.

Stacey, thanks for the info. Well, when I felt it yesterday, it was a bit higher and softer than all the times before. And I do notice it's always softer than before Jimmy came along. Not sure I ever checked it before Ozzy.

Well, I started feeling really crappy last night, and I'm pretty certain it's another uti. boooo. i went to a walk-in clinic after work and my urine test came back negative, but the doctor prescribed me antibiotics anyway. he said if i've had one recently and know what it feels like, then that's most likely it. they also used my urine sample to do a pregnancy test. i guess they wanted to rule that out (it was neg). the best part, though, was the look on the doctor's face when he asked when my last period was and I told him 20 months ago! Haha! 

So, yeah. On antibiotics again, should be feeling better real soon. Darn lady parts. I do not like what babies have done to me down there!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I totally agree. God can easily provide for more children if you have faith and trust in Him. I think even more so now than ever before, because people are having fewer and fewer kids, and some are having none at all, but all those precious spirits need to come to Earth and I believe God will make it possible for families that actually want to have children to provide for them. :flower:

Rachel, I'm sorry to hear that you have another UTI. That sucks! I hate the discomfort of having them, but I also hate that the antibiotics they give me always seem to make me feel nauseous, too. I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:

Stacey, I'm trying to get DH to do as much of the lifting as possible, and trying to find ways to entice Alia to go downstairs willingly, so the round ligament pain is gone. However, now my left shoulder feels like I have some sort of torn muscle! I feel like my poor body is just falling apart. :dohh:

Oh, and Melissa, we're staying team yellow this time, so no finding out the gender for us. Although I'm still really excited to see baby this Tuesday...I just hope the tech doesn't accidentally ruin the surprise!


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry Rachel - uti's are horrible!

Jordyn- I agree! and love that you're not finding out :thumbup: Dh said for the first time he 'may' agree to doing that if we are blessed again. I think it would be cool. although actually being pregnant and not finding out may be a completely different story:blush:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thank, ladies! I'm feeling so much better today. Well, at least as far as the UTI. I think I have a bit of a cold now. Booo. Jimmy and Daniel have it too, but thankfully Ozzy seems fine. And the antibiotics they gave me this time haven't made me nauseous so far, so that's also a plus. 

I also like the idea of staying team yellow if we ever get the chance, but I'm not sure how it would actually go over!

Jordyn, that's good you've found ways to avoid the RLP. I hope it doesn't get worse for you. And I sure hope the tech doesn't ruin the surprise on Tuesday! Looking forward to hearing how it goes. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

One more day until my scan! It's funny because with Alia and Liam, I was so excited to find out the gender, but this time, I'm just looking forward to seeing baby and making sure he/she is growing well, so it's kind of fun to have that as my main goal, and not the gender. :flower:

Rachel, I'm glad you're feeling better. Sorry that you and Jimmy and your DH all have colds, though! :hugs: My DH and Liam are both still suffering with allergies.

So Liam says "Mama" and "Dada" now, and usually only when the correct parent is near, so I think he actually understands what he's saying. Last night, when I went in to comfort him after he'd been crying, he saw me and said, "Mama!" It was so cute. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for your scan tomorrow :)

so cute Liam says mama and dada :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's been pretty quite around here! I hope you're all doing well. :flower:

My 20 week scan went great! Baby was healthy and squirmy, but was also very cooperative for the ultrasound tech. We are successfully still Team Yellow! Baby is so cute, though! DH and I still think it will be a girl, but we'll see!

Here's a scan pic, as well as my 20 week bump pic. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #3 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









20 weeks with #3.JPG
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I love the u/s pic!! Very cute lo. I love your belly bump!!! You look wonderful. And yay for staying team yellow!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

awwwww precious, you and baby! have you guys picked out names??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think so (though they're subject to change at any time if we think of something better. We're keeping the names secret from family and friends until the birth, which makes it pretty easy for us to change it if we want!)

Eden Tamra for girl (Tamra is DH's mother's name)
Ammon Robert for a boy (Robert is DH's grandfather's name, who passed away two years ago)

Melissa, there's a thread over in NTNP for large families, and the conversation about homeschooling came up. Maybe you should pop in and give some advice since you're a pro at both large families AND homeschooling! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA. Daniel and I have both been super sick all week. I only worked one day (and two hours another day before I went home early) all week. I'm on a second course of antibiotics for my sinuses, so I'm starting to feel better. Still sick, but at least functional.

Jordyn, you look great! And wow, if anything's going to give me baby fever, it's a perfect u/s pic like that! Golly. And yay for remaining team yellow. That's fun! You've got the ultimate gender reveal party coming up! Haha!

Well, you'll all be happy to know that I'll be taking a "just because" HPT on Monday, since that will be two weeks from when we last DTD unprotected. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm sorry to hear that both you and Daniel have been sick all week. :( I'm glad you're starting to feel better, though. I'm also looking forward to this hpt of which you speak. :winkwink: I swear, being pregnant makes me have hpt withdrawls, because I actually found myself wanting to go check out the pregnancy test section at Wal-Mart the other day, just to see what they had, even though there's obviously no reason for me to buy or use one right now. :dohh::haha:

It will be a surprise when we see our baby at birth, but I feel 99% sure that it will be a girl, so I almost wonder why we're even bothering to stay Team Yellow. I thought it was a girl before our scan, but now I _really_ think it's a girl. Check out the 20 week profiles of my kids and tell me if you think the same:

They go in this order: Liam, Alia, and this baby
 



Attached Files:







Liam 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 125.4 KB
Views: 3









Alia 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









Baby #3 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

Interesting! Well, going by head shape, I'd say baby #3 and Alia are a perfect match. but going by the facial structures (nose and mouth mostly), I think Liam's profile matches better. But of course, it could just be that they were being squished the same way during the u/s. Haha! Not sure how accurate scans are at showing features because of all the squishing. 

Well, we're both feeling even better today, so we are on the slow road to full health. Phew. 

A little update on Jimmy: He's letting go and standing all by himself more and more. His balance is pretty good, he can even turn to the side a little and back to the front again without falling. I think he's going to walk soon! Also, he's been sleeping in his own crib the last two nights! He still wakes to eat, but has been going back to sleep no problem after that. But then he's woken up extra early both mornings, so we bring him into our bed and he keeps sleeping to the regular time. So, that's going really well, I think. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Interesting! I'll have to examine their profiles more closely...

I'm glad you guys are feeling better now! Being sick is the worst. Thankfully I've been sickness-free for a while, and DS is finally past the horrible allergies, so (knock on wood!) we've all be healthy for a little while now!

That's awesome that Jimmy is standing up on his own now! We try that with Liam sometimes, but he immediately drops to the floor. I used to think he'd walk way before Alia did, but now I'm not so sure. He has "speed crawling" down to an art now, so I'm afraid he'll think, "What's the point of walking when I can already get where I want?" As long as he's walking by the time this baby is born, though, I'll be okay.

Well, Liam's 1st birthday is this Friday! Since he was born on the 4th of July, we're going to do a patriotic-themed party (though we definitely won't do that to him every year. But this year he doesn't care either way, and it's just easier for me :haha:). I'll make sure to post some pictures after the party. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just got back from Alia's 2 year appointment and Liam's 1 year appointment. 

Alia weighs 24 lbs (11th percentile) and is 2ft 9in tall.
Liam weighs 21.5 lbs (29th percentile) and is 2ft 5in tall.

So Liam is catching up to Alia pretty fast! :haha::dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

Rachael- so glad you guys are feeling better! cant wait to see the hpt :thumbup:

Jordyn- they all look alike to me! I don't really understand how people can tell from the skull or whatever lol. Liam is catching up to her :D its gonna be sooo exciting to see when he/she is born. love those names, very nice <3


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sorry, no pic of the HPT because it was a very boring BFN. Just look at the last one I posted, this test looked the exact same. lol Oh well. 

Tomorrow is Canada Day, so I've got the day off! Yay! One of the donors who gives to the non-profit I work for has invited everyone to their corn maze. There won't be corn, of course, but I guess they have a hay maze set up this time of year. DH can't come because of work, so I'll be taking lots of pictures to show him (and then I can show you guys too!) :)

Jordyn, wow! I can't believe Liam is one on Friday. That sounds like a great plan to have a patriotic theme this year. I'd probably do the same if I had a Canada Day baby. (Sidenote: those holidays are way too close together... I keep accidentally saying "Fourth of July" instead of "Canada Day." My brain can't handle it!) Anyway, looking forward to pics!

And wow, I guess it won't be long before people are asking you if Alia and Liam are twins. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I think once Liam gets a little hair and loses some of the babyish look to his face, I'll probably be getting asked all the time if they're twins. :dohh:

So I feel a little silly for asking, but what is the significance of Canada Day? I mean, what event is it celebrating? The corn maze sounds fun! There's a place here in Utah that does a big corn maze in October and it's so big that they make it into a pattern that can be seen from an aerial view. I look forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ha! No worries. I wasn't aware of the holiday until I moved here. It's basically the Canadian Fourth of July, which is part of why I sometimes accidentally call it that. So it's celebrating the day Canada became a country. :)

Here's a few pictures. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







SSL27476 edited.jpg
File size: 293.5 KB
Views: 2









SSL27454.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 1









SSL27465.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









PicMonkey Collage.jpg.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, those pictures are adorable! :flower: I guess I figured that Canada Day was like that, but then I thought, "Canada didn't win their independence from anyone, right?" :dohh: It's embarrassing how little I know about our up-north neighbors.

So I'm starting to feel a lot more movement! My anterior placenta makes it so I only feel good movement down by my pelvic bone, but now that baby is getting bigger, I can sort of feel bigger movements under the placenta, or when I'm on my side, I sometimes get kicked just to the side of the placenta.

However, on a not so great note, the contractions are starting again. The Lord spared me from them for a long time, for which I'm very grateful, but I guess He's not going to take it away from me completely, but that's okay. Because it's my second time with an Irritable Uterus, I know what to expect, I know what's normal, and what's cause for concern, so the whole thing is a lot less concerning this time. (Well, I say that now, but I won't be surprised if I'm suddenly questioning whether I'm in labor at some point :dohh:).


----------



## Harley Quinn

I'm still not all that savvy about Canadian history, but no, they didn't win their independence like the US did. They had a very peaceful separation from Britain in 1867 and didn't have their own separate constitution until 1982. Very different histories!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and I meant to say "boooooo" to your contractions being back. :( 

And guess what's back for me? Good ol' af. Mixed feelings about that... Just hoping it doesn't get as bad as last time. I'm going to try to chart my temp, so we'll see how that goes . Totally forgot about it this morning.

On a happy note, I'm posting from my new iPad mini! Got it for free for opening a new bank account. I am pleased. :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's awesome that you got a free iPad! Not so awesome that you're dealing with AF. :( Although knowing that your cycles are in full swing again will make it more interesting for the rest of us to watch for upcoming hpts... :haha:

So Liam had his first birthday yesterday! I can't believe a year has gone by already. I'll post some pictures from his party. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Liam's birthday 8.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 2









Liam's birthday 9.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









Liam's birthday 5.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3









Liam's birthday 2.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 3









Liam's birthday 7.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Duejan2012

Omg jordyn I can't believe Liam is a year already. What a cutie!! I sure hope your contractions ease up!!!

Rachel: look at your boys!! Soo handsom. Wow a new ipad that's awsome!!


----------



## blessedmomma

jordyn- aww yay for turning 1 <3 so cute! stupid contractions :( hope they don't get bad

Rachael- I saw Canada day on my calendar and wondered what kind of holiday it was. sorry af is back, but at least you will have an idea of whats going on now. cute boys <3

as for us, same ol same ol... plugging along as usual. I would like some prayers from you ladies. my oldest, Alyana, has had 2 seizures now. they seem to be related to hormones. she starts her af and feels sick, then has a seizure. don't like it :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, that's so scary! :( Can the doctors give her something to suppress menstruation, at least until they can figure out exactly what's causing it? She'll be in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

Ah, I really need to catch up! I've been so busy lately but have been trying to read along but never enough time to post. 

Rachel, yay for AF being back! It kinda sucks but at least now you can start tracking things. Are you guys NTNP right now?

I love the pictures! I also didn't know the meaning of Canada day. :dohh:

Melissa, I'll keep your daughter in my thoughts and prayers! I hope they can sort it out quickly. How scary! :hugs:

Jordyn, I LOVE the pictures and it looks like Liam had a great birthday. I can't believe our babies already 1 or almost. :wacko: Only 4 weeks till Ben is 1 and I can't believe how fast time has flown. Makes me sad...and your ultrasound pictures and bump pics are giving me MAJOR baby fever! :blush:

Stacey, how are you doing? Is Eva walking yet? 

As for us, just plugging along on the house. My parents will be here this weekend till Tuesday. It will be nice to visit with them. They haven't been here since December. I know they are super excited to see the boys!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I just typed up a long post, mostly venting about how depressed I feel right now, and then Liam came over and smacked my computer and deleted the whole thing, which made me just break down and cry for a while.

So here's the gist of it: My SIL and her husband just moved into my dream home, and at the same time my DH tells me that realistically, we'll probably be stuck in this house indefinitely, when it was supposed to just be 2-5 years and then into our forever home. Also, my DH just isn't home anymore. This new job he took is more demanding of his time, so he ends up working about 50 hours a week, plus he has clients on the side that always seem to need some job done, and then his role in our church takes up several evenings each week with meetings and visiting families. And Saturday are a thing of the past. So I just feel like a single mom most days since he doesn't get home until well after the kids are bed. And I'm lonely, and my only real mommy friend just moved. And we have so many freaking bugs in our house that I cant keep up with them, and today I went to hand Alia her doll and it had 4 ants crawling on it's face, and I just lost it. And on top of all this, Liam has been waking up early and not napping so well, so I'm just worn out. :cry:


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa how scary. I really will keep your dd in my prayers. Other than that I hope all is well!

Rachel: I forgot are y'all ntnp? And I think I might have missed it or forgot but are y'all originally from the USA? 

Heather: how's the house coming along? Aww that's great your parents are coming. Mine will be here this month as well!! I'm soo exited to see them. My dad hasn't seen Eva yet. 

Jordyn: please try to calm down. I know how you feel. My dh works7 days a week. I never see him and do everything with my kids alone pretty much. It's soo hard. I know please vent to us about anything but try to remember to remain strong infront of your kiddos. :)

Afm we also have been busy. Eva has taken a few steps. Like 4 without holding on!! Yay for her. Jonathan and Natalia were in swim lessons and are doing great. Eva's hair is finally long enough to put alittle pony tail haha. I too can't believe she will be one next month. It's soo sad.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry about the major vent yesterday, ladies. I was just having a really crappy day. I feel a bit better today.

Heather, in the first response I typed out the other day, before Liam deleted it, I said how happy I was for you that things were going well on the house and how we still need to see some pictures! That's great that your parents are coming to visit!

Stacey, that's impressive that Eva is already starting to walk! I thought Liam might walk before he turned 1, based on how rapidly he was learning things, but the problem is, he crawls super fast now, and so in his mind, he's probably thinking there's not much point to walking right now when he can get everywhere he wants so fast already. So we'll see. As long as he's walking by the time this next baby comes, I won't really care.

Also, I'm so impressed that Jonathan is already in swim lessons. I can't imagine Alia doing that right now. But that's mostly because she's so scared of everything! I mean, she is terrified of the garbage truck, baby slides, and the bread machine for goodness sake! :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, I will pray for Alyana for sure! Poor girl. :( It would be so hard to see one of my kids go through that. I hope it gets better soon.

Heather, good to hear from you! That's fun that your parents are visiting. Do you have big plans for Ben's birthday? And yes, pics of the house if you get a chance! :)

Stacey, how cool that Eva is walking! I think Jimmy is more like Liam, as he also prefers to crawl everywhere right now. But he does let go of whatever he's holding onto and stand all by himself quit often. He's got good balance, but I do thing the walking is a ways off. Probably not before he's one.

And oh my gosh, I can't imagine a one-year old with that much hair. Ozzy's just about ready for his second hair cut ever! lol

As for NTNP, I think we kind of are? We are kind of in between NTNP and WTT. It depends on whether DH remember to put on a condom or not. :rofl:

And yes, I am originally from the US (Washington State), but DH is 100% Canadian. ;)

Jordyn, feel free to vent! That all sounds like a lot of hard stuff to be dealing with. :( Do you have a car to use during the week? I seem to remember you didn't. I know that would be really hard to be stuck at home all day. And I hope you and your DH can find a way to spend more time together.

But ohmygoodness, I want to eat that entire tray of berries from Liam's party! Wonderful pics! Looks like it was a good time. :)

AFM, AF turned out to be not so bad. Only one day of kinda painful cramps, so nothing like the first PP AF after Ozzy. So glad I managed to avoid that horrendousness somehow. I've started charting, so that's fun. Feel free to stalk, but it might not be all that exciting. :)


----------



## Mrsb3

We were ntnp after our son was born which took us 2 years to concieve him. Didn't think we would get pregnant so soon but we did! We now gave a 13 month old boy and a 1 month old girl!! It's very challenging- especially breastfeeding on demand but I know it won't always be this tough.... Looking forward to them todlerling around together next year and fun family holidays


----------



## blessedmomma

Heather- so nice your parents are visiting. ant ntnp or ttc soon??? :)

Stacey- awww she is getting so big! :thumbup:

Rachael- I really think I would like to live in Canada. yay for charting :dance:

Jordyn- so sorry you're having a hard time. boo. why does it always seem like so much at once??? praying for you :hugs:

thanks for the prayers everyone. wish I knew more about seizures. thought the first one was just a off time. but didn't like the 2nd one


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsb- I understand. we have some with close ages. my oldest 2 are 19 mos apart. and then I have 3 boys in the middle that are very close. jaxon and nathon are 14 mos apart. nathon and mason are 12 mos apart. it is harder when they are little, but they are very close too.

forgot to say, Sophia had her 4 mo apt yesterday and is 90th percentile height and 80th for weight. she's gonna be a big girl :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, thanks for your prayers. We're trying to make it so that DH and I have more time together, but it's so hard when there always seems to be so much going on.

Wow, Sophia sounds nice and healthy! I would love to have a child hit the 90th percentile! With Alia, I'd just like to see her hit the 30th percentile, because she's always been under. :dohh:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, mrsb! Wow, I love your perspective on having kids so close in age. Thinking forward to holidays... So nice. I look forward to our kids being able to run and play with their cousins this summer on our annual family vacation. So fun!

Not much new to report over here. Jimmy will be 1 in 1 week! The day after that he has him immunizations, so we'll get him weighed and measured and see what percentile he is. See how he stacks up to 90th percentile Sophia! lol :)


----------



## Duejan2012

How's everyone doing? 

Wow Rachel I can't believe jimmy is going to be one. Eva turned 11 months today and i just can't believe how fast the time as gone. How big was jimmy the last time you got him checked?

Melissa: any news about your dds seizures? Have they said why or anything? Do they have her on any medication to prevent them? Wow 90th percentile is great!! What a healthy baby!! What was her height and weight? 

Jordyn: that's great you and your dh are going to try to spend more time together! That is going to help a lot!!! How are those contractions? Have they eased up abit? 

Well I have just found out that Jonathan has to get tubes in his ears and his tonsils and adenoids out :( he has been having soo many ear infections and snores super bad and stops breathing sometimes while sleeping. Other thank that he finally grew a couple inches. He was like 31 inches at 2 now he is 33 lol. The ent said that a lot of times because of how big his tonsils are it's hard for him to eat things with a harder texture so that can be why he hasn't been eating well. 

In the mean time Eva has two bad ear infections. One ear he can see in from to much fluid. He said maybe some how she got a whole in the ear drum. At the rate she's going she will need tubes in her ears too. I had tubes twice that didn't turn out well with me. And my tonsils and everything are out. I feel sooo bad for them. I had tons of ear infection that hurt me sooo bad. Idk I guess I feel guilty as the ent said it is genetic. Like it's my fault. 

Natalia is great lol I never have prob with her lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear that Eva and Jonathon are suffering with such bad ear infections and tonsil problems. :( I hope tubes work well for them, even though they didn't work very well for you. :hugs:

Rachel, what are you guys doing for Jimmy's birthday?

As for me, the contractions aren't better or worse. I still get about 5-6 a day but they aren't that bad. Other than that, I'm just chugging along. About a week left until V-Day! :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aw, Stacey, that's too bad that Jonathan and Eva are both having problems with their ears. I too had some pretty bad infections and had to have tubes several times when I was younger. I never knew it was genetic, but that makes sense. I guess I'll have to watch out for it in my kids. I'm glad Natalia has never had any problems though!

I can't remember what Jimmy's height and weight was at his last appointment, but he was somewhere around the 40th percentile I think. I'll try to find his chart before his appointment next week.

Jordyn, we don't really have much planned for Jimmy's birthday. We are going to celebrate on the Sunday after (so a week and a half away). He's getting dedicated that morning in church and then we'll do a picnic/bbq in a park after. Nothing fancy. I think it will be mostly family, but probably just the grandparents actually. My brothers can't come and I haven't checked with Daniel's sister, but my guess is that she'll be working. We'll see. And his brother lives on the island now (a 4 hour trip, including a ferry ride), so I'm not even inviting them because I know they can't come.

Anyway, I'm glad your contractions aren't too bad. And wow, almost V-day already! That's amazing!


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm sorry you're having so much trouble with ear infections. Hopefully the tubes help. :hugs: How is Eva? Is she walking yet? Ben still isn't, I think because he is a super good crawler he doesn't have any desire to walk yet. :dohh:

Rachel, I hope that Jimmy has a good first birthday. I can't believe that our babies are (or almost 1!) 

Melissa, that's great that Sophia is a good size and is so healthy! How is your daughter? I hope she hasn't had any more seizures. :flower:

As for TTC, we plan to NTNP in February. We are mostly preventing right now since for financial reasons we want a bit of a bigger age gap this next time but sometimes DH has an oops so I guess it could be before then too! :haha:

Jordyn, I hope you've been able to spend more time with DH lately. I understand how you feel. Some days/nights its just me and the boys since DH has lots of work to do and doesn't get home till late or is working on extra projects. On Sunday we went to the spa and had a couples massage and just hung out in the pool and had lunch so that was nice to spend some time together without the boys for a change. 

And wow, almost V-day! I can't wait to find out what you are having. Any more bump pics??? 

Well, my parents went back home on Tuesday morning. It was good to visit with them although it was kinda a short trip. We mainly stayed around the house and went swimming. They are planning to come back out in October for my 30th birthday so it will hopefully be a shorter wait to see them again. 

We mailed out Ben's birthday invites and I have a feeling its going to turn into a bigger party than anticipated since we kinda combined it as a house warming party as well. I'm excited though! We are doing a fishy theme for our little fishy :cloud9:

Here are some recent pictures: 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsb9de4aa4.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps8e756ad4.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zpsa7e89201.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/null_zps97bea997.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love the pictures! I especially like the one in the pool with the sunglasses. :flower:

I'm glad you had a good time with your parents, and that's awesome that you and DH were able to get away to spa together! Its my DH's 30th birthday in a week in a half and so my MIL offered to watch the kids for half the day so we can go out, which I'm really looking forward to! :)

As for bump pics, I guess I never uploaded my 22 week pic. I know its a week old, but I'll be taking another at 24 weeks. (Okay, I'm on my phone right now and its refusing to upload for some reason. I'll get my techie husband to help me out...)

Okay, the phone issue was unresolvable, but I'm back on my computer, so here's the pic. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks with #3.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: sounds like it will be fun!! Maybe I missed it but is jimmy walking? 

Heather: nice to hear from you!!! Thank you I hope this surgery helps him. Eva isn't like walking walking yet. She will take a few steps the. Just start crawling again. Most the time when I let her stand herself she will just sit down and crawl. Lazy girl she is lol. Lazy and chubby. She was 21 lbs the other day lol I'll have to take some pics. 

Today I'm going to make a hot wing pizza haha. Wish me luck.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Love the pics, Heather! And great bump pic, Jordyn. :)

Stacey, Jimmy is not walking yet. Hasn't even taken steps on his own, but he does stand on his own quite often. He has very good balance, but like Eva he's lazy and just prefers to crawl. Silly guy.

The other day Daniel held his hands and walked him down the hallway. We actually noticed that he turns his left foot out and kind of drags it a bit when he walks. We'll bring it up at his 1 yr. immunization visit next week, but have any of you had experience with that sort of thing? From what I've read, it should correct itself after he starts actually walking, but I'm just curious to know what others have experienced.


----------



## Duejan2012

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps843da007.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps843da007.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps397b4142.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa8a6497c.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps392c5e71.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa1bd0324.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps64baec88.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps81214522.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps987f1f3c.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps45dac6f9.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps56f04643.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh! Great pics, Stacey! Loooove how chubby Eva is. :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn I must have missed your post. I love your bump pic. You look great!!!! I'm sure you will hope you and your dh have a great few hours alone together!!! You are making me very broody lol


----------



## Duejan2012

Thank you Rachel! Mmm about the foot I'm not sure. I don't think it's something to worry about now as they are still learning. But let me know what his doc says


----------



## Duejan2012

Oh I love the pics heather!! It looks like bens hair has lightened up a bit


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I love all the pictures! My favorite is that last one of Eva with the pigtails. So adorable!

Rachel, I'm not sure about the foot, but it sounds like a problem that will correct itself when he starts to walk.

Liam still isn't walking either, like your kiddos, he still prefers to crawl especially because he can crawl so fast. I don't care if it takes a while longer, just as long as he's walking by the time this baby comes.

So Alia has started to say really funny, matter of fact things as soon as I go into her room to get her up from her nap/bedtime. Today she pointed to her floor and said, "Everything is different now! Its a square! It used to be a rectangle." Some of her other gems have been:

"I'm not sleeping very much" (I said, "Yep that's true.") "No! don't say true. Just say happy."

"These pants came from the store! This pillow came from the store, too!"

"I was just saying a prayer about the mall." 

The way she says it makes me think she's been sitting there for a while thinking about it and is so excited to tell me. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks jordyn. I couldn't believe she finally had enough hair to do the pigtails lol. But I loved it. 
Hahaha that's soo cute about Alia talking like that hahaha Jonathan hasn't really really said that. I just couldn't help but laugh today because I was in the bathroom and I had the door locked so for once I could get some privacy haha next thing I know he is knocking on the door and said mama mama mama open the door it's me mama it's me mama it's me Jonathan. Jonathan mama it's me. I just started laughing. I have no idea why haha. Like he is also learning the two languages when I had him swimming lessons they were having them throw ducks and swim to them. Duck in Spanish is pato. He was saying that to his teacher pato pato. Then his teacher is like oh the ducky and Jonathan is like yea ducky. Later when my dh got home from work he was telling him about swimming to the ducky. And my dh is like ohhhh pato and Jonathan got all mad and is like NO PAPA!! DUCKY!! With this mad look on his face haha that made me laugh too haha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I'm not sure if I mentioned or not, but they gave me a video of my 20 week ultrasound. Well, just a bit ago, Alia was looking at my picture from the ultrasound, and I thought, "Hey, I should show her the video and see if she likes that at all." So I was watching it, and even though the tech didn't check for the gender until after she'd stopped recording, I totally saw it!!! :dohh:

It's definately a boy! :shock: I seriously was so convinced it was a girl! But really, there's no denying it, is there? But maybe it's for the best that I found out, because I think I was actually really excited for it to be a girl, and am feeling just a little disappointed now that I know Alia won't have a sister close in age. :(

Guess I better get cracking on a boy's name, since we still don't have one that we totally love.
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20140722_163003.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, wow. No, there is no denying that is a boy! I'm sorry you won't have a girl close in age to Alia, but hey, Liam will have a brother close in age. That's something at least. And now you have tome to come up with a name you love. 

Haha! Those Alia quotes are priceless! 

Stacey, that's super cute how Jonathan got all mad about your dh using the wron language. I'd love for my kids to know two languages. If they do learn a second one, I'm guessing it will be French, seeing as we live in Canada and all. I'd love to learn French myself. It would be very handy at work since we have a number of donors who really only speak French.

Well, I think I might o son. Been having the right kind of cm and even some spotting for a few days we'll see what my temp does in he next little while.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I always thought it would be cool to learn French, although it wouldn't be very practical around here. Spanish is definitely the second most spoken language in Utah.

Good luck with O! I'll be stalking your chart religiously now. :pizza:

As for me, I'm feeling much better about everything this morning. I told DH last night, and he admitted that he was a little disappointed, too, but we talk for a while and came up with a name we both like, so that will help us bond with him better, I think. So unless something else comes up, his name will be Asher. :flower:

And it's funny, because this morning I've been feeling the strongest kicks from him that I've ever felt, and I could actually feel his little foot with my hand. It's like he's having a party in there, saying, "Yay! They don't think I'm a girl anymore!" :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I love all the pictures! :flower: Eva is a doll, so chubby and happy! Natalia looks so grown up and Jonathan looks like a little sweetheart. <3

Yes, it does look like Ben's hair is lightening up. Lots of people keep commenting on how it isn't as dark as it used to be. Kinda makes me sad since I really wanted it to stay dark but it looks like it he might be a blondie too! 

Jordyn, nope, there really is no denying that is a boy! Bummer you found out by mistake though. Does DH know already? I'm sorry Alia won't have a sister close in age but like Rachel said, at least Liam will have a brother. :hugs:

I love you bump, btw! I've got serious bump envy. :blush: :haha: 

Rachel, that's great that you may O soon! I looked at your chart but honestly I have no idea how to read those things :wacko: :blush: I probably should learn though! 

Well, Sam finally pooped on the potty!!! I'm so excited for him. Granted, he hasn't done it again since the first time but its a start, right? And they said that he is really starting to ask to go potty now. We had zero accidents Sunday and Monday so that's exciting! 

Ben is getting so big, I can't believe he is almost 1! Crazy how quickly it happened.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I love that name! Another BNB friend just had her baby yesterday (the 22nd) and his name is Asher. :) Are you going to tell your family and friends that you know it's a boy? I seem to remember you were keeping names a secret from them.

Heather, that's great that Sam pooped on the potty! Does he wear diapers or pull ups or is he in underwear now? I keep thinking that we should just go for it one week and put Ozzy in underwear to see how he does. At daycare on Monday he went on the potty 5 times! I think it helps there because he sees the one older boy doing it so he wants to too.

Well, Jimmy turned one today! Just crazy how fast it flew by. We went to Target tonight and let Ozzy pick out a present for Jimmy. He chose a cute monster pillow. Jimmy seems to like it too. :)
 



Attached Files:







Birthday collage.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4









Brothers, then and now.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I must have totally missed your post yesterday. I love the the Asher. Its not super popular over here but I'm not sure if it is in other areas though. Its a very strong name. Have you come up with a middle name yet? 

Happy 1st Birthday Jimmy!!! :cake: I love the pictures of him. Its so fun to look back at how much they've grown and changed. :flower:

Speaking of growing up and changing, last night Sam learned once again how to get out of his crib. I am partly surprised that he didn't figure it out sooner but I guess that means its definitely time for a big boy bed. We were planning on it anyway but I think that project just got moved up to this weekend! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, we hope Asher stays a little less common around here, but we know it's a risk. But hey, we didn't think Liam was that common when we came up with it in 2011, and now it's in the top 20! :dohh: We were going to use Robert as a middle name (Dh's grandfather's name, who passed away a few years ago) but then I heard my SIL say that they might use it if they have a boy (she find out the gender next week), so now we're just going to wait and see what she does, and if she picks Robert, we'll go with something else.

Happy Birthday, Jimmy! That's cute that you let Ozzy pick him a present. I think if we let Alia do that, Liam would have ended up with a Barbie for his birthday! :haha:

Heather, that's great that you're having so much success potty training! My little attempts with Alia have failed, and I'm nervous about trying again. I guess right now I'm just waiting for her to give me a sign that she actually wants to. However, she has been in a "big girl bed" for 8 months now and loves it. I hope Sam takes to it really well too! :thumbup:

Oh, and it's my V-Day today! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness! love the pictures and the updates!

jordyn-no denying its a boy :wacko: sorry you found out that way! but hey, everything happens for a reason. maybe God wanted to show you for some reason :shrug: Idk. maybe im grasping at straws?? Alia could still have a sissy around her age :winkwink:

there is a slim chance #8 is baking. no signs that o ever happened, that I noticed anyways. and no ppaf so I wasn't tracking anything. just had some terrible back aches and cramps a few days so I thought ppaf was coming. when it didn't I tested and got this weird test that showed right away, then got dark as it dried, then very light after it dried completely.


keep getting extremely faint lines after time limit on 3 brands including frer. not sure what to make of it yet. this happened with Sophia for 4 days before I really got a line in time limit. that same day my hcg was 11. im not sure how anything was showing up even after time limit before that day but it was and for 4 days! 
here is that one test from yesterday..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, there's definitely a line on that test! I can't wait to see what happens in the next few days! :flower:

I do truly think that it was a blessing that I found out it was a boy when I did, because I hadn't realized how attached I'd grown to the idea of a girl, and if I'd had 3 more months of being convinced it was a girl, I think it would have only been harder, plus, no one wants the birth of their child to be overshadowed by any sort of disappointment. And now that I know how much I want another daughter, I definitely won't be staying Team Yellow next time, because I know I'll need time to adjust if #4 is a boy, too.

So we announced the gender on Facebook with this picture, but I suppose it also doubles as my 24 week bump pic. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun, im not convinced of anything yet. im not even sure of when I would be due if I am. im guessing maybe april since its july? im supposing when someone gets pregnant without a ppaf they do a scan for dates?

I can see how it would help you adjust and I agree it wouldn't be a nice memory to feel disappointed on birth day :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I think if you tell them you haven't had a PPAF, they automatically scan you for dates. If it is a brand new pregnancy, though, I think early April would be your due date, since we found out about Alia around mid-July and she was due March 19th.


----------



## HAKing

Oh Melissa, I see a line too. Keep us posted on what happens! 

Jordyn, I love the picture! I too agree that maybe it was a blessing that you found out it was a boy before he was born. 

I don't know if you remember but I was very upset and disappointed when we found out Ben was a boy since I was convinced it was a girl. It was good for me to get time to adjust to the idea of another boy. I also thought he was gonna be my last which was extra sad. But seeing his face the second he was born all those feelings I had instantly went away and I felt silly for ever feeling that way. 

Though DH and I agreed that with #3 we will leave it a surprise since it will be our last! I'm kinda excited about it even though I'm sure the suspense will kill me. :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I had forgotten about that, but now I remember how we all thought you were having a girl, and how badly you wanted one. How do you think you'll handle it if #3 ends up being a boy as well? (Only 6 more months left until you can start TTC! :flower:)

My parents had me and then three boys, and my dad said that it took my mom at least a month or two after the ultrasound to stop feeling sad about her last baby being another boy, since she really wanted another girl. I think if my 4th is another boy it will be pretty hard for me, though of course I'll still love him to pieces.


----------



## HAKing

I think I will be okay if #3 is a boy. As much as I want a little girl if it's not meant to be then it just isn't. Also, I think by not finding out beforehand in a way will be better for me since when I see that baby's face regardless of the sex I will instantly be in love and that disappointment won't even be there. 

I'm also mentally preparing that it will be a boy and will be super surprised if it's a girl. 

I can't wait to start TTC. I have serious baby fever right now. I'm also kinda sad because I think my breast feeding days with Ben will be ending soon. He isn't as interested as before. I just plan to let him self wean as hard as it is for me when he is ready I just can't change that. We still feed before a nap and before bed but that's it nowadays. :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I think that's how I need to look at baby #4. Boy until proven otherwise. :haha:

I'm sorry your BF journey with Ben is coming to an end. :( I'd like to say that I know how you feel, but after the horrible experience I had BFing Liam, all I felt was relief that it was over. As I've said before, I'm not planning on BFing this one (just the thought gives me anxiety) but someday I'd like to try it again and hopefully have a great experience like you and many others seem to have had. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

I hope you get a good experience breastfeeding too! With Sam I had a hard time and just pumped so to be so successful with Ben makes me want to hold onto it even more, I think. 

This is probably random but how long do you plan to wait to try for #4?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, after Liam we just decided to NTNP because I was BFing anyway, so we knew that would probably give us a decent age gap, but with formula feeding this next one, we'll definitely be preventing for a little while just for my own health, since my poor Irritable Uterus hasn't had much of a break in the past 3 years. We've agreed to use condoms for the first 6 months for sure, and then after that we'll just pray about it and assess how we feel with 3 little ones so close in age, and go from there. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

That's a great idea. I think it is important to give your body a bit of a break as well. :flower: 

Sadly, with #3 being our last I'll get my tubes tied at the same time. So since we will have a bigger age gap next time it's sorta nice in a way that the boys will be older and I can really enjoy my last pregnancy. Or at least that is my hope :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Melissa, that line looks pretty promising! I'm definitely looking forward to more tests! 

Jordyn, what a great photo! I love that idea, and your bump is just lovely. I think I know how you feel about the potential disappointment on delivery day. I've often thought about being team yellow for #3, but then I think I might really need that time to prepare myself if it is another boy. I like that rule - boy until proven otherwise! So good!

And I totally understand your not wanting to BF this time around. My BFing days with Ozzy ended VERY stressfully - I had a bad case of agitation/aversion (I think because I was pregnant) and I wanted to tear my eyes out after about 2 minutes of feeding. It took a loooong while for me to be okay with the thought of BFing Jimmy.

Heather, I agree with your thought about weaning. I feel like if they are self-weaning, then it's best to just let it happen. Jimmy is down to about 2 feeding per day as well. One big one in the morning before I go to work, then another decent one in the evening when I get home, then maybe a "snack" before bed. Although I do pump once per day at work, so he gets anywhere from 3-6 oz. of pumped milk during the day. I'm thinking of maybe easing off on the pumping, though. Now that he's one he can start drinking cow's milk more often, so I might try to slowly "wean" off the pumping and have a full hour for my lunch break again!

Well, Jimmy's dedication at church and the small get-together in the park afterwards went really well. The weather was great, and we all had a good time. It was just me, Daniel, the boys, my mom, Daniel's parents, and Daniel's sister. I'll try to post some pictures later. I don't know how to post them from my iPad yet!


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I'm glad to see you said that Jimmy just snacks at bedtime. Ben is the same way lately...I thought it was weird since he used to fully feed before bed but I guess that makes sense that he doesn't anymore since he is eating regular food now. I think Ben has been more fussy with nursing the past week too though since AF just started today and it seems like I produce less the week before :shrug:

I'm glad to hear that Jimmy's dedication went well :flower: I look forward to seeing some pictures soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, can't wait to see some pics! I'm glad it went well. :flower:

So am I right to assume that Jimmy and Ben are both sleeping through the night? Liam still wakes up about 3 times a night on average, though sometimes more. :(


----------



## HAKing

Awe, Jordyn that must be hard still waking up with Liam especially being pregnant! Ben sleeps through the night almost 100% of the time. There might be a 1-2 nights a month he may wake up but its pretty rare. 

Now, just trying to get Sam to sleep in his bed all night! How did you get Alia to sleep in her big girl bed all night without getting up? I feel like I have a newborn again...but worse! Because when Sam gets up he turns on ALL the lights in the house! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The easy solution for us was not letting her leave the room. When we first put her in a big girl bed, she was 19 months old and couldn't physically open doors anyway, but once she figured it out, we just put a safety lock on the inside so she can't open it. Once I feel confident that she won't be roaming the house at night, we'll try without the lock, but I wouldn't be able to sleep right now without it, because I'd be worried about her falling down the stairs in the dark, or getting into the kitchen, or whatever else. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. still same stuff going on. I timed my fmu test this morning and it showed at 20 mins. so still after time limit. I will try to get a pic. have to use DH's phone, mine wont even pick them up, its that faint. 

I have a frer im planning on Friday unless I get one to show in time limit.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooooo yes, picture please! :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, I definitely notice a drop in my supply before af. And as far as getting little ones to stay in bed, we put a gate across the bedroom door. Ozzy can actually get past it now, but it still keeps him in bed at night. He pushes it down sometimes after naps or in the morning, but not at night. We should probably get a more sexier gate. Lol

Jordyn, I wish he did, bit Jimmy does not sttn yet. He doesn't eat anymore during the night, but he still wakes around 12:30 - 1:00 every night. We can't seem to get him back to sleep, so he's been just coming into our bed with us for the rest of the night. It's not ideal, but at least we are all getting sleep that way. I'm hoping he'll just grow out of it, as I have no desire to sleep train.

Eta... Oh my, my first autocorrect fail. Secure, not sexier. Haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel I was laughing at your autocorrect fail! I was thinking, "What would constitute a sexy gate, I wonder?" :haha:

Well, I'm sorry to hear that Jimmy isn't sleeping through the night either, but at least it makes me feel a little better, because when everyone around you has kids that sleep through the night way earlier than yours, it starts to make you wonder what the heck you're doing wrong. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

ha! we have a sexy gate too! im sure to other people our situation would look like a mess, but it works for us. our girls are in a room. peyton and jaxon are in a room. and in our bedroom we have a king size bed that of course Jason and I use, but we also have mason and Sophia in bed with us still. nathon sleeps in a toddler bed right next to DH's side. that's generally how we move them on. mason rarely wakes at night, but nathon (who is a year older) wakes at least once a night. I think it really depends on the kid, or has for us anyways. all our bedrooms that are upstairs are in the back of the house down a long hall. so we have a gate at the front of the hall we put up at night. we also have one at the top of the stairs though in case they get past the one in the hall. if that's not confusing enough....

well, I tried to get pics of my sticks. I have to use DH's phone and even then its hard to see. I can see it when I take the pic, but then when I download it to the computer it doesn't really show up. 
here is the frer I took yesterday
 



Attached Files:







CAM00545~2.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HAKing

Thanks for the tips, ladies :flower:

I might try to put up a sexy gate :rofl: too this week and see if it helps! 

Melissa, I don't really see anything on that first test but I definitely see one on the second one! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

heather- yay for your sexy gate! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for the sexy gate ideas, ladies. I hadn't really thought about it, but that might be a good transition for us with Alia, so we don't have to have her "locked" in completely.

Melissa, I see the line on both tests, though the lighting definitely makes it a little tricky to see. I can't wait to hear what happens with your tests today!

Liam slept horribly last night! He woke up so many times, and would get so worked up, like he was hurting. He's had so many tummy issues lately, and I keep going back and forth wondering if it's a problem with the cow's milk, because he didn't have this many problems before we introduced it, but on the same hand, I tried eliminating it for a while with him, and he would still throw up, so it's hard to know what to do. All I know right now is, I am utterly exhausted, and don't know what I'll do if tonight is as bad as last night. And I can't even ask DH to take the night shift tonight, because he had to get up at 3:45am this morning to work, so I know he's tired, too. :(


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm sorry you didn't get much sleep last night and Liam had a rough time. :nope: Hopefully tonight is better! :hugs:

Could you get both the kids to nap at the same time so you could take a little nap as well during the day, maybe?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I would love that, but the problem is that Alia only naps maybe once a week, tops. The rest of the time she just plays in her room, but since I have to have her monitor on, it keeps me from being able to sleep. And on the rare day that she does fall asleep, it will usually happen right before Liam wakes up, so there's no real overlap between two. :(


----------



## HAKing

Bummer! :growlmad: My boys rarely nap at the same time either. Sam still naps during the day but he usually goes down right before Ben wakes up so maybe I get a 20 minute overlap so not enough to get anything done kid free! 

So, DH and I have talked about trying to sell my car for something bigger since what we have now just isn't practical with 3 kids so this week we finally decided to put it up for sale. I'm hoping we sell it quick so we can go car shopping! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooo, car shopping! How exciting! Do you know what kind of car you want?

I think I told you all that we bought the van that my DH's parents no longer used. It's a 2001 so they only asked $500 for it. It's not in great shape, but we really couldn't afford a second car payment, so it was a good option for us. The worst thing is that only one of the sliding doors works, so I have to lift Liam over Alia's car seat every time and as he gets heavier and I get more pregnant, it's really becoming a pain.

Okay, I have flipping had it with Liam today! He's having stomach problems lately so we're wondering if it's the whole milk, but I don't want to stop giving him milk and go back to just formula, so I know the best option is to get him eating more food so he needs less milk, but he is a worse eater than Alia was! I just tried him with two different types of baby food and some solid food, and he rejected all of it. It happens almost every time I try to feed him, which means we end up wasting food, time, and there's always a mess to clean up because he smacks the spoon out of my hand, and all for nothing since he won't eat any of it! :growlmad: 

Sorry for the rant, but after getting so little sleep last night, I am just so done. What did I ever do to deserve two babies who won't sleep or eat??? If baby #3 is this bad, too, it might seriously make me reconsider how many kids I want. :(


----------



## HAKing

We will probably get a Yukon XL. It has a third row seat and still has trunk space so that's probably what we will go with. Not new though, we can't afford a car payment either. We will just take the money from selling my car and buy something else bigger. 

Jordyn, as for Liam's eating and sleeping I'm sorry he's giving you a hard time. Is there anything he really likes to eat? I noticed you said you tried baby food but does he get regular food at all? Ben won't let me feed it to him either and will try to grab the spoon like Liam does so we don't even bother anymore. I would try giving him fruit or something kinda bland and see how he does. 

We do lots of chicken, fruit, some very bland veggies and that's it. Besides crackers or cookies. I look at like as long as the boys are eating and are eating fairly healthy I don't stress too much. I also buy the baby food that is in the little pouches that they can suck out like a straw and that way they are getting some veggies but don't realize it since it's usually sweetened with a fruit. Maybe try that. I would recommend yogurt but not if he is having a milk allergy. That is a big go to for me with Sam since he rarely eats and when I need him to eat something he gets Greek yogurt so at least he gets some good protein.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, I give him solid food, too, and he usually just throws it on the floor immediately. :( I also try the pouches, but he'll smack that or try to grab it, too, which makes a huge mess. That's why I'm so exasperated; I don't know what else to do. With Alia, the magic trick was letting her watch something, like Baby Einstein, because then she'd sort of just automatically open her mouth and eat because she was so interested in the show. I tried that with Liam, but he actually does even worse, like, "Get that spoon out of my face, mom, I'm trying to watch this show." And then sometimes my DH will make a comment like, "We should be giving him more baby food," and it just makes me want to scream, because he's not the one that has to make that happen! :growlmad:

I'm sorry. I'm not having a very good day today. :(


----------



## HAKing

I'm sorry Jordyn :hugs: I hope your day gets better!


----------



## Harley Quinn

LOL. You guys and your sexy gates. You're killing me over here! :haha:

Melissa, I definitely see lines on both of those tests! I'm getting excited for you, so I hope it's not for nothing! :)

Ooh, car shopping! Fun! I hope your car sells quickly, Heather, so that you can go out and find just what you're looking for.

Aw, Jordyn, I'm sorry. :( (Also, I almost just called you "Jordy." Whoops!) I wish I had some really good tips about sleeping and feeding. I remember one mom on here saying that she had to "entertain" her baby every time she fed her. Like sing songs and do little "dances" and such. It sounded exhausting, but I guess since it worked for her it was worth it. Also, I know lots of moms who end up buying either lactose free milk or goat's milk for their kids who have a cow's milk intolerance. That might be worth a shot? 

And you don't have to apologize for being frustrated at the end of a hard day (or series of hard days). :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. DH offered to do the night shift last night, so I was able to sleep from 10pm-7am uninterrupted, and I feel like a new person! Of course, for DH he always sleeps better, so he only woke up once during that entire stretch. :dohh:

Of course, he also might have slept better because I was only giving him formula yesterday, no milk, in an attempt to figure out if milk is what's causing him issues. So I guess we'll have a better idea when it's my turn to get up with him tonight. 

Melissa, I'm dying to see another test, over here! :winkwink:


----------



## Duejan2012

Geez ladies it's been busy let me see if I can keep up lol if I forget someone sorry!!!

Melissa: I deff see a positive too. Please keep us updated!! 

Heather: how exiting that that your looking for a new car for adding onto the family!!! I have been having prob with Jonathan since 17 months when he first started crawling out of the bed. He keeps getting out. I've thought using a sexy gate haha but I just know that he would climb over it. Let me know how it goes with Sam? 

Jordyn: aww I'm sorry about Liam not eating well. Maybe it is a milk allergy. What solids does he eat? I know it's frustrating but all you cN do is just keep offering food from your meals. Offer and offer and eventually he will eAt it. I know on days that Eva doesn't eat as much solids during the day and more milk the worse nights she has. She usually does sleep through but every so often she will wake up. And like I said that's when she doesn't eat as much solids. I love your bump pic!! Happy late vday!!! I'm glad you got some sleep last night! 

Rachel: that cracked me up about the sexy gait. I will have to try it although I'm sure that Jonathan will climb it some how lol. Can't wait to see pics!!

Afm my parents came and went. I already miss them. My kids loved seeing them. It rained all the days they were here and it's still raining. My dh got two of his wisdom teeth out on Monday. He is still bleeding alittle. Been to the doc they said his tooth was just difficult to take out and that he will be ok. 

I got a offer to take over someone's at home daycare. The lady that watches Eva said she will be closing at the end of August. She said she is looking for someone to take over the daycare instead of her just closing. She said that the lady who owns the house she lives in wanted to keep that house with daycare. She only pays $800 a month for a three bed house with garage. That's because she does the daycare there. They said if I opened up my own daycare then the landlord would charge $200 for the first 3 months for rent the add $100 every month after that until it reached the $&00 so that I had alittle bit of a break while trying to get opened and settled. I'm at a loss of what to do. I've thought about it in the past but my house was never big enough. Now I have the chance. I'm just soo confused on if I should take this chance or no. Ugh. .....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, that's a tough decision! My mom did at-home daycare when my brother and I were little, and it was great because it made it possible for her to be with us, as opposed to being away at work, but on the other hand, my younger brother (who was a newborn when she started doing daycare) spent pretty much his whole first year of life being sick because of all the germs that the kids would bring. He even ended up with pneumonia at one point. So it has it's advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that is a really hard decision. I think it takes a special person to be able to open and run a daycare. I love my boys and love being around them but wouldn't want to watch someone else's kids 5 days a week for 8-12 hours a day. Your heart really has to be in it or else you'll hate it. 

Our daycare provider has been doing it for 30 years and she loves it...its obvious or she shouldn't have stuck it out this long. 

What does your DH think about the idea? Aren't you guys going to be moving soon? 

Jordyn, I'm glad you got to get some rest and were feeling better yesterday! :flower: How is Liam today?

We sold my car last night so now we can start looking for something else. We are supposed to look at something tomorrow morning. Its kinda bittersweet to get rid of my car...it was the car that we took both the boys home from the hospital in. But on the other hand getting a larger SUV means we will have room for 1 more baby :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I hope you find the perfect car for your soon-to-be growing family. :winkwink:

Liam is doing pretty good. In fact, he's doing so good that I'm starting to think that it really may have been the milk causing issues. On the one hand, it would be great to have an answer, but on the other hand, I don't want him to have to deal with being lactose intolerant. :(

So a couple of days ago a switch got flipped and now my Irritable Uterus is in full swing again. I'll now get several through the day, and then by the evening they'll come every 10-15 minutes. Honestly though, I'm just thankful that I got this far with it being so easy, because I was worried that it would be worse than it is by now. And even now, it's still not that bad, because I haven't had them every 2-3 minutes like I did later on with Liam. So the moral of the story is, I'm not complaining yet. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Happy birthday Ben!!!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Happy birthday, Ben! Party tomorrow? How's the car hunt going?

Jordyn, sorry to hear your uterus is back at it. Any complaining yet? 

Stacey, that is a tough decision! I think you'd be great at running a daycare, but there are so many factors to consider.

Well, I think I finally o'd. Not that there is any chance of me being pregnant, but it it's nice it finally came. This turned into a loooong cycle, even for me.

Jimmy's been miserable this week, as he is getting his two middle top teeth. Oi.

Melissa, I'm dying to hear or see an update!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, Melissa, you can't just leave us all hanging like this! :winkwink:

Rachel, no complaining yet. I had the contractions coming every 6 minutes for an hour the other day and thought, "Psh, this nothing. When they're coming every 2-3 minutes, I'll give them more thought." :haha:

Happy Belated birthday, Ben! Although if you had listened to me, Heather, he'd have been born today on my birthday! ;)


----------



## Duejan2012

Happy birthday jordyn!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Happy Birthday, Jordyn!!! I'm glad you're not complaining yet. :cake:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I too am glad your not complaining yet. It's got to be Anoying to have that happen. Did you do anything special for your bday. May I ask how old you are now? 


Rachel: yay for o ing. That has to be a good feeling knowing your cycle was pretty good!!!

Melissa. The anticipation is killing me lol

Heather: how was bens bday?

Well ladies I have decided to go ahead and do the daycare. I'm working on my pre licensing now. We are planning on moving to Texas but right now just doesn't seem like that time. Even though the cost of living down there is less we both would lose income moving down there. So the house we will be moving to is 1900 sqft. Much bigger then the house we are in now and she will only charge $800 a month. I can't remember if i wrote it but she said that she would charge $200 a month for 3 months then $300 a month for three montyn etc until we got to $800. That way my day care can get established so we will be able to save loads with that becUse I will still work in my job now until I become licensed!! I'm very exited. My biggest concern was what happens if I had to close because I was sick or a kid was sick. But I have soo much support I have a lot of substitutes that would fill in. I would have weekends and holidays off!! It just seems so great. And I would be making more doin it! It's a big change ladies so wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Stacey! I hope it works out well for you and your family. And the best part is, you would get to be with your own kids all day, too. :flower:

As for me, my birthday was great. My younger brother came over to babysit for us so that we could go to the temple and then go out to dinner at Red Lobster (my favorite!). Oh, and I'm 26 now. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Happy belated birthday Jordyn! I'm glad you had a good birthday and got some quality time with your DH. :flower: 

It's also good to hear you're not having a hard time with contractions yet. :thumbup:

Rachel, that's great news about Oing! Hopefully your cycles get sorted out soon. Did they go back to normal after having Ozzy? 

Stacey, that's awesome news about the daycare! It sounds really exciting and has a lot of pros to doing it. How many kids will you have?

Well Ben's birthday was a lot of fun! Lots of people and kids running around all day. The boys were so tired they slept in till almost 10 this morning! 

Ben got sick on Tuesday with croup so he didn't go to daycare till Friday. So he was my little work buddy. Which was really interesting to say the least...:wacko:

DHs birthday was on Sunday and we had a nice dinner as a family and hung out. We also bought a new truck that day :happydance: we got a 2001 Yukon XL. It's awesome and so big. I'm excited! 

Today we went up to Big Bear. It's a mountain city/town near us and spent the day with the boys to get away from the heat. 

It's been a busy week! 

Here are some pictures

Big Bear lake:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/D513A68C-088E-4BE5-AD4C-468B232FA125_zpsepruhpkv.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/7F3BD596-90BA-482C-9B70-D95CF6209C97_zpspm78cucg.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/A1E5E33E-36BF-494E-B497-4575776AF02C_zpskku10l9h.jpg
Ben's birthday:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/C9AE277B-9714-4B13-B2D3-368B7C3B71DD_zps8fx7s2sp.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/F9C646C6-5E16-46DD-9EFE-C97C24A2C76C_zpslhy6flnp.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/804DFBFA-4B27-47AD-AE8D-CBD3375FACFB_zpsna78povl.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/44461BBA-8065-4C11-AB64-0CE82DB0D5D1_zpsh8i7loes.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/8DEB9B1E-6DD1-4408-8E5B-5429EECF9D8D_zpswom0ihnz.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/7AD3EED8-244B-42EB-980F-B662F25BE0BC_zpsleevpoc1.jpg
Sam helped make Ben's cookies to bring to daycare
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/CA71C634-CD47-4489-8F2E-BD783138F384_zpspoigfvjd.jpg
DHs bday dinner. Last of his 20s! 
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/7935E771-2FB3-4D1B-AC9F-A6088075B0CC_zps3n6rnkkj.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, it looks like you guys had a blast this weekend! I didn't realize your DH's birthday and Ben's birthday were so close! My DH just turned 30 a couple of weeks ago, too. :winkwink:

That trike looks so nice! I've been thinking about getting one for Alia, but we only have a small carport, so no real good place for her to ride.

So our big news today...Liam is officially walking! Here's the video from last night, when he finally just took off and started doing it (he had to wait until we were over at DH's parents house with all the family around. Little show-off :winkwink:)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100784103482408&saved


----------



## HAKing

Go Liam!!! :happydance: how exciting that he's walking! He looks so proud of himself. 

I met a friend at the park today with the boys. They had a blast but we didn't stay too long since it's super hot here! I'm ready for fall. 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/EB77587C-60CB-4CD6-826B-756D3DED4A97_zpsf2l92gwq.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/D49B9576-6A10-48BF-8070-95781BBB0DDE_zpslw6vboav.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute pictures, Heather! It's always fun to have a friend around when you're out with the kids. :flower:

Well, do you ladies remember how I was wondering if Liam was having problems with milk? Well, we cut all milk out for a few weeks and he stopped throwing up, and then just to be sure that it was actually the milk causing he problem, we added some to his bottles last night to see what would happen. This morning he was fussier than usual, and when I went to change his diaper, I saw that he had hives on the inside of his thighs. So it sounds like it's not just lactose intolerance. It's an actual milk allergy. :(


----------



## HAKing

What a bummer that Liam has a milk allergy. But at least you were able to pin point the problem! Could you try almond milk with him? 

We used to give it to Sam and be did well with it. He doesn't have any milk allergies but we used it because of the hormones in milk.


----------



## HAKing

It's been kinda quite lately! I hope everyone is well :flower:

Happy 3rd Tri, Jordyn! I can't believe how fast it is going. It seems like you just barely got your BFP. I hope you're well. :hugs:

Well, I thought about trying to wean Ben this week. I am not overly excited about it and honestly kinda sad :cry: ...on Tuesday night I didn't nurse him to sleep and he just fell asleep on me himself. Last night I couldn't bring myself to give him a sippy cup and I just BF him. He is still very interested so I feel like I don't want to take it away from him and I'm not really emotionally ready yet either. I just wish he would self wean when he is ready however I don't know if that will ever happen! :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Heather! This pregnancy is going by fast and slow at the same time. I feel like the second trimester went by really slowly, but I think the third tri will move faster.

I'm sorry you're feeling so torn about weaning Ben. I still haven't had that good BFing experience, so it's hard to relate, but I think there's no rush if neither of you are ready to stop. Maybe just give it another month and see if he starts weaning, and if not, you can see how you feel about it then. :flower:

Here's my third tri bump pic. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140814_09_08_04_Pro (1).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Harley Quinn

Wow, third tri! It really is zooming by. You look great, as always. 

Heather, all those pics are so cute. Looks like both birthdays were great. 

And, wow, Jordyn, Liam is so fast on his feet already! That's amazing! Jimmy is taking a few steps on his own here and there. The other day he took about three or four in a row, but I'm not sure I'd actually call it walking just yet. 

Heather, it's hard to say if things really went back to normal after Ozzy because I only had four cycles in between, and I got pregnant on two of them! So I guess things were up and working for sure. Ha! My temp is down these last two days, so I think af might come soon. That would mmean a fairly short lf, but that's ok. It's just the second pp af, so I'm not worried about it I expect it will get longer, or at least long enough by the time we start ttc again.

And I have been kinda quiet because we are on vacation this week. I hunk the rental house we are going to today might have wireless, but I still might be a little mia until next week. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Have fun on your vacation, Rachel! I'm jealous! As for your temps, its hard to say what's going to happen, because of those missing temps. I hope AF doesn't show up while you're on vacation!


----------



## HAKing

Cute bump, Jordyn! You look like you're all baby :flower: 

I do think I will need revisit the whole weaning thing again in a few weeks...I wouldn't stop but DH has been asking about it. I think he is done sharing! haha :haha::winkwink:

Rachel, I hope you have a good vacation! And I agree, hard to say what will happen with your cycle since you're missing a few temps. Hopefully you LF lengthens when you TTC.


----------



## HAKing

Well, big news! We have a walker. :happydance: Ben is walking in 8-10 steps at a time!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Way to go, Ben! It's so fun to see our babies talking these big steps! (Literally!) :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

I too officially have a walker on Eva's first birthday!!!! Will do a proper update in a while. Celebrating her bday


----------



## HAKing

Happy first birthday, Eva! :cake:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Birthday, Eva! :cake: And woohoo for another walker! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! sorry I forgot to get back on and update! I waited a few days and same lines, then a week later same thing. so im assuming it was nothing or there would have been a good line by then lol.

im really in a deep bible study with the Lord right now, so it takes all my free time. cant say I don't enjoy it, but it definitely is all consuming. and started their school work for the year. still homeschooling the older 4 while keeping the younger 3 happy so our home is busy right now :)

love love love all the pics and walking babes! yay!!!!<3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, sorry to hear that those lines never developed into anything. :( Sounds like you're pretty busy at the moment! How's homeschooling going with Sophia? Is she pretty content while you're helping out the other kids?


----------



## HAKing

Melissa, sorry to hear the lines never developed into anything. But it sounds like things are very busy for you right now. 

When did you start preschool with your kids? Sam starts September 2nd and I'm so excited for him. I think he will love it!

Stacey, looking forward to hearing how Eva's birthday was! :flower:

Well, DH has been gone since Friday morning on a business trip. He comes back tonight. I can't wait! 

So one of my friends had her 2nd baby this morning and I told DH I'm getting serious baby fever now. I might have to live in a bubble till next year when we start trying :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Melissa: I too am sorry those lines keep playing tricks on you. You sound very busy! I would love to home school my kids. Maybe I could now that I'll be home with them. 

Jordyn: happy 3rd tri. I love that video of Liam walking. It's soo funny that Liam Ben and Eva started walking within days of each other. I saw the video of Liam right and said ok Eva your going to walk. I put her on the floor and steps back and usually she just sits down but she walked right to me haha. Now she is non stop. I have a short video from the night of her birthday I will show y'all. How you feeling?

Heather: that's great that Sam is going to start preschool. How much does preschool cost over there? That's great that Ben is walking now. That's great news about the new car!!! Yay! I can see how you are getting baby fever lol my dh keeps saying still that he doesn't want more kids:( 

Well Eva's bday was great I will upload some pics after I send this post lol she loved it and had a lot of fun. We had a piñata witch was more for my other two because like there bdays are nan and feh it's always too cold to do a piñata lol so it was very fun. Not much more to report over here. Waiting to get moved and start the daycare I would already be full. People have heard that I am opening! I'm soo exited I hope all works out well. Everyone please pray for me. Natalia starts kindergarden on wed omggggggg it's going to be soooo weird. Her teacher seems really nice though so I know she will be in good hands and learn loads!!!! Jonathan seems to be really struggling going to the daycare Natalia used to go. His behavior has been a nightmare. He has been hitting and biting and spitting and just screaming about everything. He just seems like he is not happy there and acts like if they don't pay attention to him. Idk it's soo sad because he has always been such a good boy. Never ever hit or anything. I used to be able to tell him to hold on or wait until after dinner and he would always say ok mama love you. Now he screams like if someone is hurting him and won't stop. I'm not sure what to do with him.... Maybe it's just a stage and not the preschool at all. But he has been coming home like sooo dirty and when he goes to the school he starts peeing in his underwear again like if they don't wanna take him to the bathroom and everytime I'm home I'm having to get him to pee in the potty again. It is sooo frustrating!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear Jonathan is having a hard time right now. I hope you can figure out what's causing it and work on it with him. Poor guy. And I will pray for you about moving and the daycare. Sounds like it's all coming together? 

Well, you can put Jimmy on the list of walkers! He started while we were on vacation. :) He can go maybe 6-8 steps before he falls, but he's really going for it, and I think it will son be his preferred mode of transportation. 

The other news around here is that Jimmy has hand foot mouth disease. We knew he would get it, and that Ozzy will too, because my sil called to let me know her kids had/have it before the vacation. I told her I'd rather my kids get sick than her and my brother stay home and miss our annual camp-in. So far it hasn't been too bad. Tylenol is our best friend right now. Lol. It doesn't help that he's also teething. Poor little guy. He should be all better soon though.


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: yay!!! Another walker. So Liam Ben Jimmy and Eva all started walking around the same time!! How exiting! I'm sorry about the hand mouth disease. Other than that how was your vacation?

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsffc509ad.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2d4c2808.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa2526260.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc7dd007f.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps202bab58.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps99c9e2e1.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4457d15f.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps487e4b2d.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/th_trim71808856-58E1-41EB-96FC-E6E30796F491_zpsf8a5324b.mp4

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps8ce64338.jpg

I couldn't get a good pic of Jonathan as he wasn't being very nice


----------



## Duejan2012

Let me know if y'all get that video of her


----------



## HAKing

Go Jimmy! :happydance: Ben is the same way right now; takes 8-10 steps and then falls but he's trying more and more so soon I think he will be a pro. 

Bummer about the HFM disease. I don't know if you remember but our boys had it a few months back too. Looks worse than it really is and yes, Tylenol works wonders :thumbup: the worst part is it lasts roughy a week to 10 days from start to finish. 

How was your vacation? Where did you guys go? 

Stacey, I'm sorry Jonathan is having a rough time at daycare. Have you asked them if anything has changed there since suddenly he is having a hard time? 

How soon until you get to start the daycare? At least then you'll have Jonathan with you during the day. 

As for preschool, it costs us $25 a day and he will go 2x a week. The one day he is already at daycare so it won't cost me extra for that day but on Mondays I don't work and since he isn't there that day usually it will cost me the $25. So basically $100 extra a month. I'm not really sure if that is a lot or not though :shrug:


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I didn't see a video. But I love the pictures. Eva is so cute and I love her hair! :cloud9: how much does she weigh now? She's so chubby, I love chubby babies :)


----------



## Duejan2012

20 lbs the last time we weighed her but she only 27 1/2 inches. She has her year check up on fri do I will be able to update then!! That's not bad. Here preschool cost almost $40 a day. Let me try the video again thanks heather


----------



## Duejan2012

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/th_trim71808856-58E1-41EB-96FC-E6E30796F491_zpsf8a5324b.mp4


----------



## HAKing

It worked! So cute. I have a video of Ben walking for the first time Friday. I'll have to try to upload it tomorrow.


----------



## Duejan2012

Lol good. She is walking longer distances now that was like one of the first time. It was funning because I literally read on here about Liam and Ben the just stood her up and said ok Eva walk to me haha and she did. Then I text my dh and said she's walking he was soo and he missed it. But when he got home she walked to him!!! Her daycare lady told me she was walking like crazy today lol. I will try to talk to Jonathan to see what is happening in daycare. And if he is going to the bathroom there etc.... He just keeps getting mad. Maybe he needs alittle mommy Jonathan time. Natalia and I are going to get pedicures so I'll find something for Jonathan and I to do.


----------



## Duejan2012

Look what was outside the other day


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, is that a bear?? :shock:

That's awesome that both Eva and Jimmy are walking now too! Looks like Liam is a little trend-starter (or it could just be that he's the oldest :haha:). He walks everywhere now and can successfully turn around and start walking a different direction without falling over.

Stacey, the pictures and the video were adorable! I'm glad her party went well. :flower: I'm sorry to hear that Jonathon is having a rough time. I know for being a teacher that some people get frustrated with the kids who acts up all the time, and so (whether they intend to or not) they end up paying less attention to that kid and giving out more repirmands than praise, which usually only makes the kids act out worse. I wonder if that's what's happening at the daycare. :(

Alia is going through a bad phase right now, too. She has very dramatic tantrums and bursts into tears over the smallest things, and does this high-pitched scream that drives me crazy! (Especially since I've been getting daily headaches.) The worst part about it is that she goes off into a freak-out whenever Liam so much as looks in her direction, and if he actually comes over and touches her, you'd think he was murdering her. Ugh, it gets SO TIRING by the end of the day. :growlmad:

Rachel, I'm sorry your kids have HFM. :( I don't actually know anything about it, other than hearing women on this forum talking about it. What kind of symptoms does it entail?


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: yes that is a bear lol. Yea that's kinda how Jonathan has been. Today though so far he has been very good! I've been really trying to talk to him and explain things. They said he had a great day. 

How you feeling besides tired


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've been alright. The contractions are in full swing now, and sometimes come every 2-3 minutes in the evenings. I have my 28 week appointment today so I have the glucose tolerance test (should be tons of fun hanging around my doctor's office for an extra hour with both kids :dohh:). I think I'm also going to ask my OB if she'll check my cervix for me, since it's a new pregnancy, and I'm making myself paranoid about the contractions and "what ifs?" so hopefully she'll just say I'm closed up tight and I can stop worrying about every twinge and pain.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's crazy you saw a bear that close! 

I'm glad that Jonathan had a better day yesterday :thumbup: It's probably just a phase. 

Just like you and Jordyn, Sam is going through the same thing right now at home...he will scream or burst into tears for no reason and then 2 minutes be totally happy! :dohh: Its like having a teenage girl sometimes :haha:

Jordyn, I hope your trip to the doctor goes well and Liam and Alia are good for you. My doctor always gave me that nasty drink the appointment before I had to drink it and I would just drink it at home and then go in to get my blood drawn an hour before. 

I hope they will check you and confirm that everything is closed so you can relax a bit :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

It was crazy seeing that bear haha. 

Jordyn I too hope your appointment goes well. Make sure you keep us updated!! 

Heather: this must be a phase. He started up last night but quickly stopped. 

So today was Natalia first day of kindergarden!!!!

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps01b45d33.jpg


----------



## HAKing

Yay! Look how grown up she looks! I hope she has a great first day :) How many hours is school for?


----------



## Duejan2012

It goes from 810 til 320 so 8 hours. I miss her :( lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, what a grown up little lady she is! I hope she loves it!

Heather, it was funny that you said Sam was acting like a teenage girl, because I was just saying to DH the other day, "If Alia weren't 2 years old, I would swear she was PMS-ing!" :haha:


----------



## HAKing

How was your glucose tolerance test, Jordyn? It hope the kiddos were good. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The kids weren't too bad (playing youtube videos on our tablet was a life saver). I passed the glucose tolerance test. My fundal height was measuring 29 weeks, so that was good, and my cervix is still nice and closed on the inside, so that was reassuring. My OB decided to go ahead and do a fetal fibronectin test, though, but that came back negative. She also said that she wants to see me back in two weeks, instead of four, and that she might do another fetal fibronectin test at that point.


----------



## HAKing

Yay! It sounds like a very good appointment then :thumbup:

What is a fetal fibronectin test? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I also don't know what that test is. The only thing I know is that apparently a neg result is good. Lol. I'm glad you passed your gtt, Jordyn. And also that your cervix is nice and closed. Sorry the contractions are not letting up. Are you worried about going early? Seems like baby will make it term, or at least pretty darn close (like Liam). 

Hfm is a virus, so the main symptoms are a fever and then a few days later little red spots show around the hands, feet and mouth. They are more like little blisters or sores. Jimmy has them all in his mouth, so that was bothering him for a few days. He and Ozzy both seem to be mostly back to normal, just a little extra clingy now and then. And they are contagious still for up to 10 days or even a few weeks after they first have it. Thankfully, it only affects kids up to about five years old, so we don't have to worry about getting it. Can you tell I just did a bunch of reading about it? Ha. 

Heather, did you keep them home from daycare when they had it? And for how long? Like I said I read they can still be contagious for a few weeks. 

Love the pics and video Stacey. Wow, Natalia is such a big girl now! Crazy. I bet you miss her.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, and I forgot to answer that we went to Camano Island for this heae's family camp-in. It was so much fun. Ozzy loved running around with his cousins. I'll have to post some pics later. For now, here's a short video of Jimmy walking on vacation. :)

....or not. I'll have to post that from the computer as well. *sigh*


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I'm glad all your test came back good!! And that your kiddos did well during it all!! That's good to that your doc is doing soo much to keep a eye on you!

Rachel: glad there doing better. That was great info about hfm. I'm curious to see what heather did about daycare. Sounds like a fun place for a vacation. 

Heather: That test jordyn is talking about I think is one that if it comes positive it means you might go into labour within 24 to 48 hours? Jordyn correct me if I'm wrong. I had one done with Natalia at 34 weeks that came back positive. I didn't have her until 41 weeks haha so they are good indicater but many things can cause a false positive if it would be positive. Well off to work ladies!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's close, Stacey. A positive indicates that you have a higher chance of going into labor within the next two weeks, and a negative means there's a 98% chance that you won't, so a negative is a lot more useful than a positive, because, like Stacey said, a lot of things can give a false positive result.

Rachel, thanks for the info on HFM, because honestly, if my kids got it, I wouldn't have even known what it was. Sounds very uncomfortable, though. :(

My DH is sick right now, and Liam has had a stuffy runny nose, so I guess he's getting it, too. It's always hard to know when it's a cold or allergies, because whenever my DH has the sniffles, so does Liam, but Alia and I are usually okay. (And this is why I don't buy the whole thing about breastfed babies having better immune systems than formula fed babies, because Liam was breastfed 4X as long as Alia and seems to get sick at the drop of a hat :dohh:).

Rachel, I can't wait to see pics from your vacation. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that sounds just about how my boys were when they had HFM. Their first symptoms were that they were extremely tired though and then after that the spots showed up. I read that is also a very common symptom since it drains their system. :(

I think I kept them home for about a week...basically what the doctor told me was that when the bumps start drying out and healing and they no longer have a fever they shouldn't be contagious anymore. Its the open sores that are super contagious! I'm not really sure where Sam and Ben got it from but I when they had it there was a huge outbreak in Southern California so I can't say I'm overly surprised. 

It really wasn't too bad though...the only trouble we had was the boys didn't want to eat as too much but that passed pretty quick.

What day are they on now with the virus? 

Jordyn, that test sounds interesting and good news your doctor is keeping a good eye on you! :thumbup:

As for the breastfed baby thing, I think that it means they are less sick as an adult. At least that's the way I understood it. :shrug: But I too agree...Ben has been breastfed longer than Sam and he has had more sicknesses than Sam. Sam was breastfed for just short of 10 months and Ben is still nursing so who knows! :shrug:

Stacey, how was Natalia's first day of school? :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's interesting. I always thought people were saying that breastfed babies had better immune systems from the get-go. Well, we'll see. I sure hope Liam gets a break as an adult, because the poor kid seems to have been dealing with something or other for most of his life so far!

Yeah, the fetal fibronectin test is basically a swab that tests to see if the "glue" that holds the amniotic sac to the wall of the uterus is beginning to break away, since it will be present in the cervix if it is. I had one with Liam when I was 29 weeks, so I figured I'd better go look it up and see what the heck they testing for! :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, that's good to know about the sores being the super contagious part. We actually did send Jimmy to daycare on Monday even though he had the fever Sunday night (it was gone in the morning). He didn't have the sores yet, though, so hopefully he wasn't super contagious. I did let her know that that's what he had and she was fine taking him after I told her that I had read something from our local health authority that said that kids with HFM can attend daycare as long as they are feeling well enough to participate in the activities. She did express some regret, though, when we picked him up. She had to tell the other parents that she had taken him in and some of them were apparently upset. Ugh. I hate feeling guilty about that (it would suck if Jimmy ended up getting someone else sick), but she did chose to take him and so it was up to her to keep things disinfected and make sure everyone washed their hands, etc. I don't know if they'll go this Monday if they still have the sores, though. Especially now that I know that those are the really contagious part.

Sorry for the long paragraph. It's just I feel so weird about the situation right now and I'm still so new at this whole daycare thing! Ugh.

Anyway, here are some pictures from vacation! We had so much fun.

1. A book bench outside a used book store in my old home town. Daniel and I actually had some wedding pictures taken on this bench. :)

2. Ozzy at the beach (his cousins and aunt, my sil, in the background).

3. Jimmy being super cute climbing a log at the beach.

4. Ozzy gives Jimmy a sideways glance.

5. Jimmy really enjoyed the sand!
 



Attached Files:







Book bench.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 3









IMGP0039.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0









IMGP0043.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 2









IMGP0072.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2









IMGP0058.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's a funny picture of Ozzy giving Jimmy a little glare! :haha: And what a cute picture of jimmy on that log! I love that they're starting to get so silly at this age. Yesterday Liam was walking around, and then he started slapping his belly, turned in a circle, and then started shaking his head side to side really fast, got dizzy, and fell over. DH and I were laughing so hard. :haha:

I'm sorry the daycare situation this week got so awkward for you. I would be feeling the same way, wondering whether I should have taken him or not, and then telling myself that it was her choice to take him, but then wondering if she regretted it, and wondering if it had caused any damage in the relationship with her as the care provider. Ugh. Why do we women get ourselves so worked up over things like that? Men seem to just let it roll off, like, "Well, it was her choice," and then never think about it again. (Except my DH, actually. He's worse than me when it comes to worrying about what other people think and running past conversations through his head over and over again. It's really annoying, actually! :dohh:)


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel I love your pictures!!! Your boys are soo cute!! For me I wouldn't feel guilty. I have 5 years dealing with daycares. It is the daycare providers job to keep sick kids out. If they agree to take a kid it is 100% the providers responsibility. You should not feel guilty at all k lol

Jordyn: that made me laugh about Liam. Haha wish I could have seen that lol

We Eva had her 1 year check up today. It was great. She got her chicken pock shot a measles I think. She weighed 21 lbs and was 27 inch. Her weight was on the 75th percent. Her height was on the 1 st. And her head the 80th. Very healthy!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, when we had Liam's 1 year check up, he weighed 21.5lbs and was at the 29th percentile, so now I'm just confused! Are our doctors using different charts? :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

So I know there will be a difference because Liam is a boy. So the charts are a bit different. I think 21 lbs for a boy is almost on the 50% or so. According to the WHO charts. For a girl it's like 73 %? Who knows lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, that makes sense with the gender difference, although if 21lbs is closer to 50th percentile for a boy, I wonder why my doctor's chart said 29th? :shrug:


----------



## Duejan2012

Idk jordyn lol. Google baby percentile calculator and you can put his info in. It will tell you. The WHO chart is what my doc uses lol


----------



## Duejan2012

https://www.childgrowthcalculator.com


----------



## Duejan2012

:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Jordyn, I wish I could have seen Liam do that. I think I would have laughed pretty hard too. Jimmy is just starting to do some silly things too. The other night, he kept putting a towel over his head and then crawling and bonking his head on things. He would just take the towel of and giggle though! Haha!

Thanks for the perspective, Stacey! I really appreciate it. I do feel okay about the decision, but like Jordyn said, I just hope it hasn't damaged the relationship at all. I don't think it helps that she is also brand new at this whole daycare thing too. She said she just needs to learn how to say no, which I think is probably true.

Anyway, I forgot to mention that I'm finally done with pumping at work! Yay! I had been thinking of stopping and then over the last few weeks Jimmy has just started drinking less milk during the day. The whole week before vacation he hardly drank any of the milk that DH gave him. Rather than letting that all go to waste, I decided to just stop pumping. So, he just gets water during the day and then a really big feeding when I get home from work. Then he still has a little bedtime snack and a feeding in the morning before I go to work. Plus, he is still waking around 3 or 4 am for a feeding. ugh. But I am happy to have my full lunch break back at work! Yay!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel that's great that jimmy is kinda self weaning. I can imagine it will be great having your full lunch break! Haha that's so funny about the towel over Jimmy's head haha. 

So when I went to pick up Natalia for school today there was a paper in her Friday take home folder about a class called ELL. It's a English learning class for kids who have learned a different language. I'm so confused because I thought Natalia speaks rely good English. They said that she was assessed and they recommend this class. My dh and SIL took this class when they first moved here from Mexico and basically said it's a waste of time. I'm not sure what to think. So basically this class will replace a normal English class to focus on just speaking the language.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm an elementary teacher, if you recall, and if you think Natalia can speak English just as well as other kids her age, just tell the teacher you'd like her in regular English classes. Unfortunately, some teachers will see a child that looks Latino and just make assumptions. Ask them for specific examples of her language barrier issues, and if they don't have anything very convincing, don't buy it. The problem with ELL classes, is that sometimes once a child is put in, they tend to kind of stay in that "track" for longer than they need to, and because she'd probably be with kids who really don't speak English that well, the instruction would probably be "dumbed down" a little, and she wouldn't be properly challenged. Like I said, make them tell you exactly why they think she needs the class before making any decisions.


----------



## Duejan2012

Thank you jordyn. I will talk to her teacher to see how they assessed her. I really think she would benefit more from a regular English class. Thank you for the advice. Did you like being a teacher jordyn?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I enjoyed it, but there's a lot of behind-the-scenes work that goes with the job, so it's pretty overwhelming. I really enjoyed forming a relationship with the students, though, and it's always so hard to say goodbye at the end of the year. However, I'm really glad that I'm able to be a stay at home mom, and thankfully some things I learned as a teacher can transfer over to my job as a mom. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

So I thought about what you said jordyn. Although I know Natalia can speak English I know she can't speak it as well as the other kids. But I thought school would benefit her? Maybe she should be in the class. I'm going to ask for more details about the class. My dh was in ell and said it was a mess around class for him. I don't want that for her. But if it will help make her English better than why not? Ugh I'm just soo confused. 

I have considered becoming a teacher once Eva hits school age so I can have off most days they do and summer. Here also her kindergarden teacher will fallow her to first grade.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I think it comes down to this: if you think she'll learn better from direct English instruction, consider the ELL class, but if you think she'll learn better by hearing everyone around her speaking English correctly, then keep her in the mainstream English class. But it just depends on her skills and her personality and her learning style, which you know better than anyone else. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, I totally understand your feeling about not wanting to ruin your relationship with your daycare provider. I feel that way sometimes too. I know its a business relationship but at the end of the day they caring for my babies and it is nice to know we have a good relationship. 

I love the pictures from your vacation! :flower: How are Ozzy and Jimmy doing? 

Also, yay for now getting your whole lunch and no more pumping! :happydance: Do you think Jimmy will wean soon? 

Stacey, it sounds like Eva is very healthy! Ben goes to the doctor tomorrow so we will see how much he weights, etc. I think hes about 24lbs though. 

I agree with Jordyn, only you know what is best for Natalia and her English class. If you feel she speaks English well enough I'd say put her in the normal one :flower: 

Jordyn, how are you doing? I still can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going! Are you still getting regular contractions? 

Not much new here...we hung some pictures this weekend in our house so it feels a little bit more homely and not so sterile :haha: 

We went to the rodeo on Saturday...Sam loved it! And Ben had a blast playing in the dirt! :cloud9:

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/698F34B6-FF3B-4517-8B8A-8A7638794A27_zpscxijjvm0.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's a cute picture of Ben playing in the dirt. :flower: We took the kids to the park last week and Liam had fun eating the wood chips. :dohh:

I'm doing pretty good. The contractions still come pretty regularly, but most of the time I barely notice them because I'm just so used to it. I think it really helped me having my OB check my cervix at my last appointment, because now that I know for sure that I'm still closed up, I can spend less time worrying about it. I'm still thinking that this little boy will come around 36 weeks like Liam did, but I'm not too worried about him coming before.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's crazy to think in 7 weeks you'll have a baby most likely! Are you getting excited? 

Does Alia know or understand that she's getting a new baby brother?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, it's pretty crazy! I'm excited, but at the same time, a little scared! I remember how hard it was when Liam was born and both he and Alia would be screaming and I'd have to scold her all the time for hitting him. I really hope Liam adjusts to the new baby better than Alia did with him, because he'll never have been the "only child" so he's used to me having to split my time, whereas Alia wasn't.

Alia definitely knows that there's a baby in my tummy, and she knows it'll be another baby brother, but I still think it'll be quite a shock when it actually becomes a baby she can see. I hope that she is more sweet with this baby than Liam, but I'm not going to get my hopes up just yet. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I hope this time when you bring the baby home things are a lot smoother then last time! :hugs: What was the name again, Asher? I'm totally drawing a blank. :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, we're still set on Asher right now and are at that point where we're starting to refer to him as "baby" half the time, and Asher the other half. I don't know why, but it's always been hard for me to call my unborn babies by their names, maybe because there's still that part of me that worries that we might change the name last minute. But I think it makes it easier for my DH to bond when we use an actual name, so I have to consciously make an effort to call him Asher sometimes and not just "the baby". :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

I totally understand not calling the baby his/her name. I never really could either since he was still inside of me and not here yet it was usually "the baby" in our house as well! :dohh: DH never really seemed to mind either way. I think he always just referred to him as "him" or "he". 

Well, Ben has a doctors appointment today. I'm looking forward to seeing how big he is, etc. 

He has been walking so much more now. Probably 60% walking and 40% crawling. Last night he was walking back and forth in the garage. I should have taken a video but didn't have my phone! :dohh:

Its funny because I never had put shoes on him since its always so hot here and hadn't really had a reason to before so now that he has shoes on he's so confused and doesn't know what to make of them! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I don't have any shoes for Liam right now. Like you, I never really had a reason since it's been warm, and he wasn't walking anyway. I guess I better invest in some! I'd say Liam is walking 90% of the time now. He had a breakthrough on Sunday where he figured out how to stand up without using anything to help him, and since then, he's been walking a lot more, since he can fall down and get right back up, instead of crawling to the closest available furniture.

Good luck with the appointment today! We don't have another until the 15 month appointment in October. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn I like that name. I can't remember if I told you that already. I'm glad your feeling relaxed about the contractions now. I to never really said names when pregnant. It was either he she etc so I understand!! I hope that Alia does better after baby comes home 

Heather: can't wait to there how Big Ben is getting. Let us know. That's cute when you put shoes on for the first time. Eva also doesn't have any shoes yet. I need to get some. I'm just having a hard time finding a shoe to fit her. It's so small but fat it's hard to get into shoes. Then a bigger shoes slides off. It actually funny in a way haha

So my sister is coming sept 8th. I'm soo exited I havnt seen her since Jonathan was born so 2 1/2 years. I'm soo exited to see her!! Eva is now walking almost 100% of the time. It's very cute cuz she still walks with her hand out haha


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's awesome that your sister is coming out! Where does she live? 2.5 years is such a long time. I bet you're super excited. :flower:

We order all the boys shoes when they are young online at zappos.com. I like the pedipeds brand. They allow for a fatter foot and are easy to slip on and off. And have a leather sole. Sam wore his all the time and are still in great shape. I've been putting them on Ben until I order him a few pairs. My boys both never really had fat feet though but I think these would work well for a baby that does since they are very flexible to get on and off. 

Ben has a pair of Vans but I'm waiting to put them on him a few more weeks since they are stiffer then other "baby shoes" 

Ben had his appointment this afternoon. It went well but the vaccines sucked! :cry: he had 5!!! Sam even cried for him. It was so sweet. He was mad at the nurse after for "poking his brother" So sweet :cloud9:

He is 23.5lbs and 30 inches. Doctor said he's perfect. And apparently advanced in speech since he says 3 words and most his age only say 1 :thumbup: I had no clue. He's talking more actual words sooner than Sam did at this age. Sam's first word was at 13 months.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, the boys are doing great, thanks for asking! The HFM is all passed (Ozzy has a few tiny spots left, but they are both feeling normal again), and it seems the relationship with our daycare provider is still the same. I kind of apologized, or at least let her know that I felt bad and that we were still new at the whole daycare thing and she said it was totally fine and that we are all new at it (because she is too). 

It is really nice to have my lunch breaks back. I went for a little walk today and it was glorious! lol But I don't think Jimmy will totally wean anytime soon. Yesterday he started crying and crawled over to me the instant I walked in the door and didn't stop crying until I sat down to nurse him. *sigh* He's so much more of a mama's boy than Ozzy ever was! It's so funny sometimes.

And what a great picture of Ben sitting in the dirt. I love it when kids get dirty. Haha! And yay for a great check up! That is so sweet about Sam crying for Ben getting poked. What a great big brother.

Jordyn, I hope you're guess is right about Liam adjusting more easily to a new baby than Alia did. And I hope Alia will take to this new baby more quickly as well. Do Alia and Liam play well together now? Or at least reasonably well?

Oh, we totally called both boys by their names as soon as we knew they were boys! We had the names picked out well before they were even conceived, so as soon as we knew we called them by their names. The funny thing is, once they were born we started in with the nick names or would just say, "Oh, don't cry, baby" and stuff like that. So, they ended up being called by their names more before they were born than in their first few weeks of life! lol

Sounds like Liam is a much more advanced walker than Jimmy right now. Although, I think Jimmy is getting pretty close to the 'breakthrough' that Liam had. He'll stop walking to squat down and pick something up and then stand back up again to keep walking. But, he can't do it from a sitting position, so that keeps him from walking as much. Plus, he still falls down a lot. :dohh: He's getting more sure on his feet every day though!

And oh my goodness, Jimmy is so much more advanced in his speech than Ozzy was at this age. If I'm remembering correctly, Ozzy said his first word around 16 or 17 months. Jimmy says 3 words (just like Ben)! His first word was "banana" and he also says "cheese" and "kick."

Stacey, I totally know what you mean about the fat feet! Ozzy's feet were like that and sometimes we still have trouble with certain shoes. The sandals he wore all summer were great because they have velcro straps on the back AND the entire top part of the sandal is basically made of two big flaps that velcro together. They are really easy to get on his chubby little feet!

Phew. I think that's everything I was going to say... Other than that we found Ozzy's Halloween costume this weekend. It's an owl! We found it for $2.50 at a thrift store (and it's machine washable, yay). Can't beat that! Now we have to find some sort of woodland creature costume for Jimmy. :)
 



Attached Files:







Ozzy's Owl Costume.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that owl costume is adorable! We got Alia and Rapunzel costume because she's so into the movie Tangled right now. She saw us buy it, but we knew if we let her wear it once, she wouldn't want to take it off, so we put it up in the closet and told her it was for Halloween, and the next morning, when she woke up, she said, "Is it time for Halloween?" Poor kid. :winkwink:

It sounds like both Jimmy and Ben are doing better with speech than Liam. He just says, "mama" "dada" and "no". Of course, Alia was such an advanced talker that in comparison, Liam will always seem behind (she was saying about 50 words at this age) so we try not to compare them.

I had the same shoe problem with Alia as a baby. When she was a year old, she still wore size 1-2 shoes, but had the chubby feet, so nothing fit quite right.

Heather, it sounds like Ben is doing great! (Stacey, I thought it was hilarious that you called him "Big Ben" by accident in your post, since you capitalized "big" :haha:).

Stacey, I'm glad you get to see your sister again! My brother is coming to visit tomorrow, and we haven't seen him since March, and that feels like forever, so I can't even imagine going 2 and 1/2 years!


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: sounds like jimmy is doing great!!! Wow 5 shots what did he get? Eva only had 2? Aww that's cute that Sam cried with him. So did Jonathan when Eva got her shots haha. That's great that he is advanced in language. Eva is too. She can say mama papa yaya( Natalia) gracias ten( Spanish for here) and no. Natalia started talking very late. Jonathan before Natalia did but Eva has started even before Jonathan. Thank you for that shoe website I will look at it to see if I can't find Eva some shoes to where!!

Rachel: I'm glad that your boys are doing well!!! And good for you for talking to your daycare lady! I'm glad your feeling better about the whole situation! Aww I love the picture. Ozzy is soo cute!! Natalia is going to be Elsa from frozen as she is obsessed with that movie!! She had to have a frozen backpack for school this year lol. Sounds to me like jimmy is going to be walking everywhere pretty soon!!! That is cute though him going to you as soon as you come in the door. Eva does the same but it's only to be held. Lol. 

Jordyn: hahaha the Big Ben thing was acually the auto corrector on my iPhone lol. It usually works pretty well but sometimes does the wrong thing. I just reliZed I said that because you mentioned it haha. Aww that's greAt Alia is such a great talker. Jonathan is better than Natalia was at this age but still is learning how to talk in complete sentences. Haha that's cute about Alia asking about her Halloween costume. I love repunzil and tangled haha. 

Afm: well my sister lives in Texas. She has been soo busy and me too we just havnt been able to see each other. But boy do I miss her a lot!! I just can't wait!!! Well big news!!! Natalia lost her first baby tooth!!! It's wierd because I thought usually they lose the front two teeth first but she lost the front one to the side. Lol so she is soo exited for the tooth fairy to come!! So wish me luck ladies hopefully I won't mess it up haha!!! Let me download a pic I'll show you haha


----------



## Duejan2012

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscd884152.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

Yikes sorry the pic was soo big haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, that's so exciting that Natalia's starting to lose her baby teeth already! As for the tooth fairy, I remember one time when my mom forgot to leave money for me under my pillow, and when I said the tooth fairy forgot to come, she cleverly said "Lets go look and see if the money fell off your bed", and while we were looking she holds up the dollar and said "yep, it fell down the crack by your bed". :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn that's great!!!!!!! If I ever forget I will say something like that. But for me I feel if I do forget it's because I will fall asleep and wake up too late. Lol well success so far. I went and got the too the and left the money she did not wake up. Also today I kinda switch Jonathan's and Eva's bed. I have been sleeping with Jonathan in our bed until he gets his tonsils out because I'm afraid of him not breathing. So I out Eva in his crib with Natalia and Jonathan in the pack n play in our room. So soo far Eva is sleeping well being in a different bed in a different room then us. I can't wait to move to our bigger hours that actually has 3 bedrooms!!

Ok so this house has 2 bed upstairs and one down. How would y'all arrange the kids. Of corse you think put the oldest downstairs but I'm nervous to put her downstairs as she has never been so far away from us. I'm worried about being on another floor then the kids if we were to take the room downstairs because Jonathan almost constantly is comng to our room and I would hate for him to try to climb the gates half asleep.


----------



## Duejan2012

Geez sorry my auto corrector is really changing what I am really trying to say hahaha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, our house has two bedrooms upstairs and two in the basement. Right now Alia is downstairs, and Liam is upstairs in the room next to us. When Asher is born, we'll move Liam to the other downstairs room and have Asher right next to us. Alia has never had a problem being far away from us, especially since we're awake after she goes to bed, and awake when she gets up in the morning, so to her, we're always nearby, since we can go get her as soon as she needs us. But obviously it's a little different for us, since we still have a safety lock on her door, so we never worry about her climbing the stairs to come find us in the middle of the night. I wish we were all on the same floor, but here in Utah, it's pretty common to have bedrooms upstairs and downstairs because almost every house has a basement.


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I think I'll put Natalia in the room downstairs. She's very exited to have her own room and own space to play with toys that I don't let her because they are to small and the younger two are around. Then I think I will let the younger two share a room. Would that make sense putting the oldest in her own room while letting the youngest share. I too have thought to put Eva in her own room and continue to let Jonathan and Natalia share hahaha I just can't make up my mind lol. 

Well Natalia got stung by a wasp the other day. My poor baby. It was soo red and I havnt heard her cry like that in soo long. But she did fine after a little while and that night. She said no I understand while you run from them mommy haha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, poor Natalia! I've only been stung once, when I was little, but I did manage to have three live bees in my mouth once without getting stung. :wacko:


----------



## Duejan2012

Yikes jordyn how'd you manage that?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We were camping and I had a can of grape soda sitting out and when I went to drink it, I got a mouth-full of bees instead! I quickly spit them out, and thankfully didn't get stung, but I don't think I'll ever quite forget what it felt like to have their moving, fuzzy, little bodies in my mouth. *Shudder* :sick:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, poor Natalia! I bet she will run from them now! It must have been hard to hear her cry like that. It sounds like she's a pretty brave girl, though.

Jordyn, that is crazy! Like, there are people who do dangerous things like that for a living... Because they are crazy! haha!

Speaking of crazy, you are almost 30 weeks! Say whaaaaa!!!???


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! I can't believe it either! It was even weirder when it hit September and I told DH, "Well, we'll probably be having this baby next month," and he was like, "Wait, NEXT month??? I thought we had more time!" :haha:

I have my 30 week OB appointment today, so I'll have to let you know how it goes. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, that's exciting that Natalia is losing her teeth already and you get to do fun things like putting money under her pillow and see her get excited about it! :) 

Poor girl getting stung by a wasp though! That must have been scary for her and I'm sure she will be running from them from now on.

Jordyn, that's crazy that you had 2 bees in your mouth! I would be freaking out. I got stung by a bee when I was in 1st or 2nd grade because there was one in my desk at school and I stuck my hand in there and stepped on one when I was 2 or 3. I HATE bugs! 

It's so crazy to think that next month you'll have a baby! That has flown by so fast!!! :wacko: 

Well, last night Ben was walking around with this ceramic bird that I have under the TV on top of some books and fell on top of Sam's face and cut the corner by his eye. Poor guy, it didn't get too swollen but it was bleeding pretty bad. 

I swear it probably looks like I beat my boys with all their cuts and bruises! :dohh: Which couldn't be farther from the truth...they are such boys!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I totally understand! The other week Liam had those hives on his thighs from the milk, and after a day, they looked like welts! And around the same time, Alia fell out of a shopping cart (because she refuses to sit down!) and got a black eye. I almost didn't want to leave the house because I was worried people would think I was beating them! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

Yikes jordyn I would have freaked out! At least you wernt stung. Wow 30 weeks! It has gone soo fast. Yes keep us updated on your ob apointment. 

Heather: aww don't feel bad I know what that's like. Jonathan constantly is covered in bruises. But they know when it look intentional and not. Kids get hurt. It happens. I remember Jonathan's first trip to the ER was when he was 9 months exact. He started walking about a week before that. He fell and cut his eye open on this stupid stone fireplace this house has. I got a letter from insurance asking what happend and why. Ugh... After that he was constantly running into doors fallowing down and hitting his head on he trim around the doors. And once he was at the park fell of corse and knocked his head bad on a wood post that had no purpose being where it was. Boys especially. Havnt had prob with Natalia nor Eva yet.. 

Jordyn: I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a kid who refuses to sit in the cart. Jonathan. Will scream like I'm hurting him if I try to put him on the cart. Before he used to run touching everything but just once I brought him only to the car for not staying with me and yea now he stays wih me and listens pretty good when I tell him not to touch something. Lol

Ok do you ladies remember before all our youngest were born one of you ladies asked if we knew why their lo had like whitish poop? I can't remember who it was and can't find the page. Since I switched Eva to whole milk her poop is like whitish color. Do y'all remember that?

Oh and I saw Vanessa on the baby threads she is pregnant again too!! Congrats to her!!


----------



## HAKing

Yes, I agree that you can tell when it was intentional and when it wasn't. That's crazy that you got a letter in the mail from the insurance company, Stacey! :growlmad:

Jordyn and Stacey, I'm glad I'm not alone. Sam will NOT stay in a cart anymore. Its kinda annoying since hes going around and touching everything it makes it hard to shop sometimes. He can be really good but so damn busy! :wacko: Sam fell out of a cart once at Target while I was turning the aisle, he started crying and all these people were looking at me! It was pretty embarrassing! :blush:

Stacey, I thought it was Rachel talking about the poop but I can't recall now? 

Congrats to Vanessa! That's exciting :happydance:

One of our friends is pregnant with their second and having a gender reveal party on the 21st. She will only be 13 weeks and seems early to me but I guess that's when she found out with their first too! :shrug: 

I'm excited for her! I was sorta sad at first when I found out since I wanted our next to be close in age to theirs. oh well.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I'm sure it was Rachel that had the problem with the white poop.

Wow, that's awesome that Vanessa is pregnant again!

Heather, I wonder if your friend had the genetic testing done that also tells you what the gender is. Otherwise, I can't imagine any doctor would be very sure at only 13 weeks! And I understand your sadness. Our good friends just announced that they're 12 weeks pregnant right now, and I'm so happy for them, but I'm sad that it took so long for them to get pregnant, because I wanted this baby and theirs to be a little closer in age.

Stacey, I definitely see a difference between Liam and Alia as far as getting hurt. Alia had her fair share of bruises, but Liam is always trying to do things before he's quite ready, which leads to way more falling and collisions. In fact, while I've been typing up this reply, he's ran into DH's computer desk twice. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I believe they are going to a private gender scan place to find out. They went there with their first and it was reliable so who knows. 

We go to the same hospital and the earliest they will do a gender scan is 18 weeks which I think is typical.

And poor Liam! Sam is so clumsy too! he's always tripping over his own feet :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Thank you so much ladies! I'm very excited. And a bit nervous! How are you all doing?


----------



## Duejan2012

We've missed you Vanessa!! I was so happy to see your expecting again when I saw your post in baby club. It's weird cuz I havnt looked in baby club in forever!!! Just that day I desided to browse


----------



## Pielette

Stacey it's lovely to hear from you! I am terrible, if I haven't posted in a few days sometimes it just feels like too much to catch up, must pop in more often because this is the best group I've ever been part of on here!

Thank you! I was really starting to worry because AF only came back at 11 months pp, and I wanted a similar age gap as the boys have. It's two months more so pretty pleased with it in the end, just thought that period was never going to show up. First time I'd ever wanted to see her ugly face :haha:

How are your babies doing?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Vanessa! Hi! We have missed you for sure. Huge congrats on your new little bean. :) If af didn't come back until 11 mos. pp, then I guess it didn't take too long to get pregnant. My cycles only just came back too. I know what you mean about actually wanting it to show up! We are waiting to ttc though. Probably until at least February. 

Jimmy is doing great! He just turned one and recently started walking. He has 4 teeth all the way in and is working on two more. He and Ozzy play pretty well together, which is nice. He is daytime weaned, as I am back at work, but still nurses 2-3 times per day, morning, evening, and still once during the night. *sigh*

How are your boys?

Stacey, it was me who had the white poop issue. Or rather, it was Ozzy. When I looked it up, it seemed the most likely reason was just a poor diet, but apparently it can also be a liver problem. Basically, if the poop is white or really light in color, it means they haven't been getting adequate nutrients. Either from poor diet or a liver dysfunction, it's just more likely to be a diet thing. Funny thing is, Jimmy has been having really light colred poo since starting to drink cow's milk too. He doesn't seem at all bothered by it though. :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Rachel! Yes it wasn't too long, three cycles in all. It was nice to go without periods for that long though! Milo kind of weaned himself off nursing at about 13 months, he wasn't really interested when he got to about 11 months truth be told but I was kind of hanging onto it :blush: I miss it, I'm looking forward to BFing the next one (fingers crossed!).

It's crazy when they start walking! Milo started at 11 months which took me by surprise, Noah didn't walk until 15 months so I was like what?? They're starting to appreciate each other's company a lot more and chase each other around giggling which is so cute :cloud9: Milo is absolutely huge, ridiculously tall and almost as tall as Noah is, crazily. He eats like a pig and sleeps so well, 12 hours and not a peep, which considering what a tricky little thing he was I can hardly believe it.

Noah is generally good but he does have a significant speech delay. It appears to simply be that he's a late talker but he's having speech therapy. He's also sleeping terribly which is great fun, I really hope he grows out of it by the time bean arrives!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, it's so nice to hear an update from you! I'm glad Milo sleeps so great for you! Liam still wakes up several times a night, but the last two nights he's only needed to be fed once (so fingers crossed we're heading towards better sleep!). Liam started walking about a month ago. In fact, it was kind of crazy, because Liam, Ben, Jimmy, and Eva all started walking within about a week or two. It was pretty exciting. :flower:

My kids are doing pretty good. Liam is allergic to cows milk and struggles with eating solids, so that's been real fun. He is a total goof-ball though and loves to tackle and wrestle all the time, which Alia does NOT love. I'm excited for him to have a little brother that he can rough-house with eventually. Alia is going through a bit of a phase where she freaks out at every little thing and screams and whines a lot, so that's been requiring a lot of patience from DH and I.

We decided to name our new little boy Asher, and if he comes around the same time as Liam, I only have about 6/7 weeks left! And speaking of that, I had my 30 week appointment today and am measuring 31 and 1/2, so I think he'll be a nice size, like Liam was (for his gestation, anyway).

How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, its so good to hear from you!!! We've all missed you. :hugs: It sounds like you're doing well and the boys are great! I agree, its so fun to see them start to interact together :cloud9:

I totally understand what you mean about being sad about BF ending. I'm still nursing Ben but no longer pumping at work. And basically down to only nursing him in the evening before bed. Its sorta bittersweet for me...I love the bonding time but at the same time the "freedom" is kinda nice too and knowing he's not so reliant on me being home to feed him. 

Ben started walking almost a month ago and he seems like so much more of a happy, less clingy baby now! He has been a total opposite for me from Sam which threw me for a loop since he was very needy and always attached to me. I'm finally feeling like hes gaining some independence and confidence. 

Sam is great but such a typical rough boy :dohh: He's always wanting to play rough with Ben and show him the ropes. He is a little smarty pants though and really growing into his own little person. He started preschool yesterday and absolutely loved it! 

We have started potty training him but as of right now he is only peeing on the potty and does better in public, surprisingly. Its still a work in progress. 

We plan to wait for a bigger age gap with our next one since daycare is kinda expensive and we wan to still feel like we can vacation or do things with the boys. We plan to start tying in 2016 unless DH lands a better job beforehand. I'm a little sad about it but its getting easier every day. 

How is your house? I hope this pregnancy isn't too hard on you thus far.


----------



## Pielette

Jordyn oh my gosh you're 30 weeks already! Where has the time gone? Asher is a lovely name and sounds great with Alia and Liam! Fantastic that you're on track for growth :thumbup:

That does sound like a struggle on the eating front. Not as bad but Noah has gotten so so fussy. I find it hard to prepare meals both of them will eat but I refuse to make more than one meal!

Morning sickness has actually started here and there - in fact my stomach felt a bit odd even in the week before I got my BFP. Which is pretty irritating considering it didn't start until at least week 6 the last two times! Eurgh I hate it. The worst for me right now is tiredness. That pregnancy fatigue has already started to hit me.

Thanks Heather! I'm impressed at the potty training, Noah is nowhere near it unfortunately. Glad to hear he's loving preschool! 

I too have mummies' boys. Milo has always been a mummy's boy, Noah wasn't particularly but now he's older he's starting to be more attached to me. So I've usually got one hanging off each leg :haha: God knows where I'll put the third. Attached to my back maybe! 

That makes sense on the daycare front but I do imagine it must have been hard to make that decision :hugs: We're lucky in that DH can support us all but the costs my friends pay are astronomical. One of the reasons we've gone for short age gaps is because I want to get back to work, I miss using my brain! 

Don't know if I told you ladies but I plan to retrain as a midwife. Not sure when to do it really - this is our last baby and I'm not sure how old s/he should be before I do it. I was thinking four so they'd all be in school but that seems like such a long time away. 

Noah starts back at preschool today after the summer holidays, thank goodness because he's been getting pretty bored at home! He's now doing three mornings a week.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

heather, I'm sorry that baby #3 got pushed back for you. I hope it ends up working out better for your family, though. :hugs:

Vanessa, maybe you won't need to attach #3 to your back. Maybe it'll be a daddy's girl this time. :winkwink: As for potty training, Alia doesn't care one bit about it, so who knows when it will happen for her. I've resigned myself to the fact that I could be changing three kids' diapers for quite a while. I know you weren't really around when I was in my first trimester, but I got morning sickness with this baby for the first time ever! I was so worried that it was going to be twins because of that, but it was just one. My OB said that symptoms sometimes just get worse in subsequent pregnancies. (Hooray! :dohh:)

I do remember you saying that you were planning on training to be a midwife, which I think is awesome! I've had daydreams of becoming one myself, though I don't think it will ever really happen, especially because I have a bachelor's degree in education already. Plus, I plan on being a SAHM until my youngest is in school, and then I think I would actually become and aide at an Elementary school, rather than the classroom teacher, so that I can have the same hours as my kids (since teachers have to go in early and stay much later). But that's still many years down the road, so we'll see. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm glad that your appointment went well and that you're measuring a little bit bigger so that way in case you do go early he will be a good size! :thumbup:

Vanessa, do you plan to find out the sex of this baby? I'm hoping for a little girl you for you :cloud9:

I do remember you talking about becoming a midwife and I too think that is awesome! What did you do for work before you had Noah? 

As for waiting a bit for #3...Its kinda bittersweet for me. I feel like this way I can enjoy my last pregnancy more not chasing around two little guys but I just pray that the age gap isn't too big and the 3rd doesn't feel so much like an only child. If all goes as planned Sam will have just turned 5 and Ben will be 3.5. I think it will be okay :shrug:


----------



## Pielette

I have to say Jordyn I'm kind of glad that Alia doesn't care about potty training either, because Noah refuses to even sit on a potty! :dohh: All his friends are potty trained which doesn't help how I feel about it. That plus the speech and the awful sleeping kind of gets me down :nope:

Still, he was back at preschool today and the staff said they saw a huge improvement in his speech and that was so lovely to hear, especially because I didn't ask, they just volunteered the information :thumbup:

Oh my goodness I would LOVE a little girl :cloud9: I am so close to my mum and I would love to have that same relationship with a daughter of my own. It would be the most wonderful completion of our family. We're not going to find out the gender. Because it's our last baby and we've never experienced the "it's a boy/girl!" thing when they're born, we'd like to experience it this time. Plus if it's a boy I will be able to be just as happy as if it's a girl, because he'll be in my arms and it won't matter. Does that make sense?

I was a secondary school teacher actually, but I never loved it. At best I liked it a bit, mostly I tolerated it. I just never knew what I wanted to do so I kind of fell into it! It's taken me such a long time to figure out what I wanted to do. I thought in the meantime I might train to be a peer breastfeeding supporter because I'm sure that would look good when I'm applying :thumbup:

Heather I think that age gap will be absolutely fine. A friend of mine's sister is 4 years older than her and they're so close. There are pros and cons to every age gap I think. Just have to do what works for your family.

That sounds like a good plan Jordyn. We have teaching assistants here and whilst their work is challenging it's nowhere near as hour intensive as teaching is.


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, that's awesome that the preschool noticed an improvement on Noah's speech and freely mentioned it to you! :happydance: 

Don't worry about the potty training. Sam isn't anywhere close to being super reliable. He is better in public because of the fun of seeing the bathrooms, I think. At home he gets too distracted and sometimes throws a fit when I tell him that he needs to go and try. I'm hoping in a year he will be 100%...and then we start all over again! :haha: :dohh: 

That is fantastic that you guys are not finding out the gender until he/she is born! That is our plan for our 3rd as well since we never had the "its a ....!" moment! To be honest before I would have never went for the idea but this time I'm so excited to do it! 

And the whole thing about not being disappointed when you are holding the baby if it is a boy TOTALLY makes sense. I kinda feel the exact way. I was sorta sad to find out Ben was a boy but none of that mattered the moment I held him in my arms. 

My brother and I are 4 years apart and not close but I think that having Ben in the middle, so to speak, helps bridge that gap a bit.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, it made me feel a bit better when you said Noah wasn't potty training yet, either. I feel like I should be more proactive or something, but I've had enough people tell me that it's better to wait until the child is ready, so I think I'm doing okay just waiting for now. A lady I know said that she was so eager to get her first potty trained, that she pushed and pushed, and actually caused more damage than good, and at 5 years old, her daughter was still having anxiety about going to the bathroom and wetting herself frequently. She told me, "Please, please, for your sake and your child's, just wait until they want to do it."

I don't know if you remember, but I was planning on staying Team yellow this time around, but I ended up getting flashed during the ultrasound, which ruined the surprise. But in my case, I'm kind of glad it happened that way, because I was so convinced it was going to be a girl, and when I found out it was a boy, I realized how much I'd secretly hoped it would be a girl, and I was pretty disappointed. So if I'd gone all the way to birth thinking it was a girl, I think the moment when I first met him would have been tainted a little bit by disappointment that it wasn't a little girl. (And maybe that makes me a bad mom, but I'm already prone to depression and baby blues after birth, so I can see it happening in my case). But because I know it's a boy, I've had a chance to think about all the good things about Liam getting a little brother. So next time around, I will be finding out the gender, because I already know that I want another girl. But if we have a girl next time, and then get pregnant a fifth time, I'll definitely try Team Yellow again, because I do want to experience the "It's a ...!" moment. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

That doesn't make you a bad mum at all! I so desperately want a girl that I do fear gender disappointment. Last time I was a bit disappointed when I found out Milo was a boy, but I managed to push past it quite quickly and he's the most wonderful little character, I wouldn't change him at all.

But this time it's our last so I am worried about how I'll feel if it's another boy. It's funny how it affects us differently isn't it? I know I'm better off not knowing until birth. I think I will no doubt convince myself I'm having a third boy because that way I will be fine with it, and if it's a girl I will have an extra bonus.

Me too Heather! I love the idea of the excitement when I'm going into labour, who am I going to meet?


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I agree with that advice not to push your child to potty train until they are ready otherwise they can go backwards and end up taking longer to train in the long run. I've always heard the saying "start at 2, be done at 3. Start at 3 be done at 3" So sometimes waiting is better. 

I don't think that makes you a bad mom either that you would be disappointed and will find out the sex of the next one. Gender disappointment very real! :hugs:

Vanessa, my thoughts going into baby #3 will be that I'm expecting a boy and will be pleasantly surprised if it is girl! :winkwink:

But I agree the excitement of not knowing what you have until the baby is born sounds so fun! I sorta wish we did it with the first 2 but I know I wouldn't have been able to!


----------



## Pielette

Heather it's funny how I feel perfectly content and happy to stay team yellow this time but I couldn't have on the last two goes! 

We went out this afternoon with two of my best friends to a shopping centre nearby and it's the first time I've realised how Milo really isn't a baby anymore! I have a double pushchair which I set up as a double so Noah can use it if he needs to but most of the time he doesn't, and Milo got very angry that Noah was allowed to walk and he wasn't!

So I had to let him but oh my goodness I hadn't realised how feisty he can be, and how different he is to Noah! :dohh: Noah is so trustworthy and just trots along with us. He holds hands if requested and always outside on roads etc. And he's always been like that, I've never used reigns with him. 

Milo... Stubborn, feisty little monkey! He was determined he was going wherever he wanted and went crazy if I tried to steer him or hold his hand. Think I may need to invest in some reigns! Thing is as well Noah was happy to be in the pushchair for much longer. 

Have any of you ladies used reigns? I just can't trust him to stay where he should be!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I've never used anything like that, but like you, I've never needed to so far. Alia is so afraid of everything, that she insists on either riding in the stroller, or holding on to it (if I have Liam in the little umbrella stroller). For the time being, Liam likes sitting in the stroller, but only if we're moving. If, heaven forbid, I stop walking for 10 seconds, he whines and thrashes around, trying to wriggle out if it. I have a feeling that he's not going to want to stay by my side like Alia does, so I may be looking into reigns soon enough, especially once Asher's born, and I'm trying to keep three little people safe and happy. :wacko:


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, Sam never allowed us to just keep him confined for very long. Most of the time he will stay near or if we are going somewhere and moving and I'm alone I will use the double stroller for the boys but if it is a quick trip I always just wear Ben and allow Sam to walk holding my hand. I'm not really sure what I'm gonna do soon when Ben is wanting to be walking too and one is gonna go one direction and the other another! :dohh: 

I refuse to put my children on a leash so most likely I'll just wear one and switch them off. DH and I rarely go out for a long period of time alone so its usually not too bad since there is always two of us to keep track of both of them. 

I think since I've been wearing Ben basically since he was born its just natural for him that that will be his preference for a long time. I hope! :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, potty training. Ozzy has actually learned how to use the potty and will occasionally ask to use it. It kind of seems like he sees it as just something else he's learned how to do. I don't think he realizes yet that you're supposed to use the potty _every_ time you pee or poop. Ha! So the next step for us will be to somehow get him to use it every time. Not sure how it's going to happen.

Heather, my brothers are 4 years apart from each other and they always played well together and got along nicely, so I think that 5 and 3.5 as age gaps will work well. 

I'm seriously thinking about being team yellow for baby #3. But I'm not sure I can convince DH. He has already said he would want to know the gender, and I don't like the idea of him knowing and me not knowing. That would drive me nuts!

Vanessa, that's wonderful about Noah's speech improvement being so noticeable. You must have been a very proud mama in that moment! :) I also remember you talking about training to become a midwife. I love that idea! Not for myself, but I can see it's something you're passionate about, so I'm glad you've decided to do it. And I think becoming a peer BF consultant is also a great idea. 

As for reigns, we do use them for Ozzy sometimes. I believe the official term for the one we have is "safety harness." It's an adorable little owl back pack that has a place to clip on the "leash," so it can be a safety harness or just a back pack. It's wonderful, and it has brought me so much peace of mind when taking him out for walks. We don't have the space right now to get anything bigger than a small little umbrella stroller, so we put Jimmy in there and Ozzy walks along with his owl pack on. (Or sometimes we put Ozzy in the stroller and Jimmy in the Baby Bjorn, but he's getting so big that it's starting to be impractical to do so... I think I'll look into a woven wrap for baby #3 so that we can wear him or her on our backs, but anyway...) He's gotten much better recently in terms of actually staying next to us while we're out an about (like, in the grocery store for example). But he still just loves to run and will sometimes take off without warning. We have a strict rule about holding hands while we're walking along the road or in a parking lot because it would just not be safe otherwise. He's a fast little guy, so like I said, the safety harness really does make him safe.


----------



## Pielette

Hmm yes the reigns thing is a tricky one. I don't like them much myself and it's been lovely not to have to use them with Noah. He's very good at walking with us and even if he gets a little ahead just telling him wait for mummy is enough for him to stop and wait. Milo however is a different issue.

I did use to wear him in the ergo but these days he will only go in it on my back and getting him in it on my own is nigh on impossible :dohh: I would love to try a woven wrap for number 3. But when Dave saw me browsing wraps and ring slings he said to me, you have a moby and an ergo, why on earth do you need any more? Men, they have no idea :haha:


----------



## Duejan2012

Vanessa: I do remember you too mentioning about becoming a midwife. That's wonderful!! I absolutely would love that job. It's just not as popular here.... I will be a labor and delivery nurse though. I'm soo happy the boys are doing well!! And good for you for staying team yellow for this baby!! I too don't really have the will power I don't think to stay team yellow. About the harness well ok Natalia was always great!! She always stayed with us. Never ran off and held my hand when told. Even now. Jonathan on the other hand has never stayed with me. He touches everything and is sooo curious. My mil got us a pack pack similar to what Rachel said. But it has a monkey. I use it when we go to busy places and don't need to make a seen. The funny thing is when he has on the backpack he behaves much better. So we have been unhooking the "leash" part of it leaving the backpack and he behaves pretty well not knowing he's connected. I too use to be against rains for kids but it has been a life saver really. Especially when trying to hold Eva and etc. 

My kids are good. Natalia has started kindergarden this year and loves it soo far. She brings home a different library book everyday for us to read. She has learned all the months of the year by a song she is learning all the sounds of all the letters! She lost her first baby tooth so got to play tooth fairy with her!! And she has a second tooth loose that she might be losing soon. 

Jonathan is good too!! He is potty trained! He has accidents very rarely. But he was the one who started the interest in it. I think watching Natalia go and his older cousin helped him get interested in it. He is talking a lot more but still not like most kids his age. Again I'm thinking it's because of the different languages he's learning. He is a great big brother and is very protective of Eva lol. He is also getting his tonsils adenoids out and tubes in his ears in October 3. 

Eva is doing very well. She started walking on her birthday like almost to the exact hour she was born. She is now 22lbs and 27 inches lol. She is just getting soo big and big she is getting attitude already. She has learned to throw a fit when I take something away. Haha. 

Afm I am planning on opening a at home daycare so I can stay home with my kids and am in the process of getting licensed. 

Jordyn: gender disappointment is normal. Completely normal. Those who say how can you have that feeling just really don't know. I agree with your friend you can't force children to potty train. You just add more anxiety to them scary them!! So you'll know when Alia is ready!

Heather: I'm sorry the ttc date got pushed back. I know what you mean. I really want one more and dh is still not totally sure he wants one more. I'm soo not ready to stop having kids. I'm so young still. And well I just hope he could make up his mind. 

Rachel: I'm glad I'm not the only one using the backpack leash on my lo lol. It really does help. When are you officially going to start ttc? 

Well my sister is coming tomorrow!!! I'm soo exited so I might be mia for awhile lol.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I never thought I'd use a leash on my kids, but after meeting Ozzy I feel much better about using it than not! That's interesting that Jonathan behaves better with just the pack on. I'll have to give that a try. 

As for when we will ttc, We haven't set an official date. Dh said he doesn't want two under two again, so I guess the earliest we would start would be February. I guess we'll see how we feel when the new year rolls around. We are starting to seriously consider moving, and I think I might want to wait until after we've moved and settled.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, the reigns/harnesses for kids was something I used to look down on when I didn't have kids, but now they just seem like a good safety measure if you have a kid who won't stay by your side. When Liam gets to the point where he's not in the stroller as much, I might look into one of those animal backpacks you ladies have mentioned, because I can already tell that Liam will be more of a wanderer than Alia.

I have a woven wrap, and when I've used it, it's been great. I just haven't needed to very much since I usually use my double stroller when I'm out, but now that I will have three, I may be using it more often. I just love how versatile it is. :flower:

Rachel, are you thinking about moving within the same city, or farther away?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I've been wanting a woven wrap mostly for when I'm at home. Sometimes when I get home from work, Jimmy attaches himself to me and will not let me put him down. It would be nice to wear him on my back so I can at least get dinner ready with both hands! I have a wrap, but it is a jersey material, so too stretchy for back carries. I never really got the hang of tying it either. If/when baby three comes along, I'd like to sell our Bjorne, snugli, and that jersey wrap and just get a woven one.

We are wanting a bigger place that is closer to my work. My commute is about 45 mins each way and I hate how much time and gas I am using up on driving. Plus, we need some extra space, mostly for storage. And I will only move if the new place has a dish washer! So, to answer your actual question, we will most likely be moving to a different city, but probably no more than an hour away from where we live now, so not a huge change.


----------



## Pielette

Wow Stacey I'm impressed that Jonathan is potty trained! It must be more of an incentive to see an older sibling doing it. An at home daycare sounds like a great move! 

Haha Rachel that made me laugh about the dishwasher :haha: We didn't have one in our old flat and when we got the house we ordered one... Oh my gosh I hadn't been that excited for years! Bear in mind we'd lived in the flat for 6 years so I felt like I'd been washing up forever. 

Those of you with woven wraps, are they easy to use? And is it easy to get baby on your back?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I have a woven wrap, and not only did it come with a dvd, but there are TONS of youtube videos out there that show you step by step how to do certain wraps. I would suggest practicing a few times though with one of your older kids or a doll, though, because trying to learn with a newborn leads to a lot of frustration, as I discovered! But once you have the hang of it, it's not too bad.

Oh, and it's a little late, but here's my 30 week bump pic. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pielette

Jordan you look gorgeous as ever when pregnant! Lovely pic :flower:

Thanks I'll have to check that out. I learned how to use the moby thanks to videos on YouTube, I had no idea until that point!

I'm so tired today :coffee: Noah's sleeping is getting worse and worse. Every night he wakes up screaming, sometimes it's twice, sometimes 4 times and sometimes it takes an hour to settle him back down. It's been going on for about 8 months and think I'm slowly losing the plot. Don't know what to do anymore :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Vanessa. :flower:

I'm sorry Noah has been sleeping so badly for you. :( Is he in a crib or a bed?

I know how you feel, though. Liam still wakes up crying about 4 times a night, and being pregnant with that broken sleep every night is just exhausting. :nope: Thankfully, my DH has been taking over a few times a week lately (when he saw how psycho I was becoming with no sleep :haha:) so he sleeps on the couch with the monitors, while I'm in the room with the white noise machine blocking everything out. It's been a lifesaver.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I hope you enjoy your time with your sister! How long is she staying for? 

Vanessa, I have a moby which I would assume is considered a woven wrap and I only really liked it while the boys were little. Its is way too stretchy and I never felt like they were that secure in it as they got heavier. Its amazing while they are tiny though. I use the Beco (similar to the Ergo) at least a few times a week while out and about and its seriously a gods sent! I didn't have it while the boys were too young but I don't think it is as practical for tiny babies...even with the insert. 

I'm sorry Noah is sleeping bad for you lately. Is he in a crib or bed? Sam was waking up the past week and a half crying for no reason...and I would give him something to drink and he would go back to sleep...then I think I created a bad habit so he had to let him go back to crying it out. Only lasted one night, thankfully! 

Jordyn, lovely bump! You look beautiful :flower: 

Rachel, that's exciting about possibly moving! You are currently renting right now? Would you buy a place when you move? 

So, last night we took the front off Sam's crib and had to put him back to bed a few times but he slept in his bed all night. I'm thinking about putting him in a big bed in the next few weeks once I can find one I like. He has learned how to climb out of the crib even with the mattress on the floor now :dohh: So I think its about time. I think out of a lot of my friends that have kids Sam's age he is one of the few still in a crib. I've just really been avoiding it for the reason of having him up wandering and me getting little to no sleep! But I think its time. Wish me luck! :haha:

Ben is walking about 90% of the time now. Its so fun to see him walk and be a "big boy" :cloud9: Yesterday Sam went to preschool and I'm off work on Mondays so it was just Ben and I for a few hours...kinda nice to have that one-on-one bonding time!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, it is hard. He's been in a bed for about 9 months. He was always a fantastic sleeper up until about 8 months ago, so he was in the bed for about a month before it started. He loved the bed straight away and a seemed to understand from the beginning that he stayed in it until the morning so we've never had any issues on that front, he never gets out, he just calls for us (or screams more to the point).

I think we have generally been a bit too soft with him and that it is attention seeking but even when we leave him to cry, which we only do after we've been in a couple of times, he cries for about 3-5 minutes then goes back to sleep, but it doesn't stop the wake ups. They still keep happening. We've tried everything, cuddles, water, a nightlight, sitting beside him for a while, leaving him to cry - nothing stops it. Just exhausted now. 

DH is great and we take it in turns but naturally we still both wake up because Noah's scream could wake the neighbours :dohh:

That sounds like bliss to me Jordyn! That's really lovely of your husband. If I thought that would work for us I think we'd do that too, at least alternating nights but he's so loud I think he'd overcome white noise!

Heather good luck on the bed! It was a lot smoother for us than I thought it would be - sleeping issues aside, I don't think Noah's problems have anything to do with being in a bed. That sounds really nice to have some one on one time :flower: I'm starting a gym class with Milo on Thursday mornings while Noah's at preschool and I'm really looking forward to it because I've never done any classes with Milo. I hope he likes it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, woven wraps are made with threads so they don't stretch, which makes them a little nicer (and more expensive, unfortunately!). I've seen people using them with their 2 and 3 years old on some of the tutorial videos! I heard that the mobys were nice for infants but not practical as they got older, so I invested in the woven wrap. I got mine from a website called Wrapsody (I think...) and they were a little cheaper than other options, but the reviews were really good.

That's great that Ben is walking so much now! It took Liam a little longer to learn how to walk than other kids, but once he did, he got really good at it right away. He's now working on running! Which leads to some pretty painful-looking face-plants. :dohh:

Vanessa, does Noah have a few toys or stuffed animals in his room? I think Alia does pretty well because she knows if she wakes up, she can just play for a little while. She also gets up and just turns her light on sometimes, so we have to check to make sure it's off before we go to bed. That's so frustrating though, if you've already tried everything you can think of and none of it has worked. :(


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that makes sense about the woven wraps not being so stretchy. My moby is super stretchy and really is only ideal for an infant. 

I always have looked at woven wraps and liked the idea but could never get the hang of them. Even with my moby I think there are about 4-5 different wraps but I only used one of them :blush:

Vanessa, I'm sorry Noah's sleeping has been such an issue. I agree with Jordyn about having some toys for him to play with if he wakes up. Sam has a ton of books in his room that we allow him to wake up and read if he night wakes and its seemed to work well.

Last night was night 2 of sleeping his own bed and it went surprisingly well. Never even woke up once :happydance: Ben on the other hand was so grumpy and out of sorts last night that he didn't fall asleep until 10:20 when his normal bedtime is 8:30 :dohh: I'm thinking his teeth are bothering him.


----------



## Pielette

Well the thing is he never gets out of his bed :shrug: Even in the morning if we call him, he won't get out, you have to go in and get him. He does have stuffed animals and toys in his room but he generally doesn't take much notice of them.

I'm waiting on a referral for a pediatrician so hopefully I can get some advice on sleeping. Although to be fair I don't know what else there is to try. The only thing could be to leave him completely when he starts screaming (if it's attention seeking) but that really doesn't sit well with us in case he actually needs us. It's so hard to know what to do. 

Heather that sounds great about Sam in his bed! It shocked me when it didn't bother Noah! I had built it up in my head to be a huge issue. Of course it all went downhill in a different way :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, it may come down to just letting him scream for a few nights so he knows you won't be coming in every time he does it. I know it will be tough, and you'll probably feel horrible just listening to it but not doing anything, but if it were me, that's what I'd try. Plus, I'm not sure about you, but I can always hear a difference between angry screaming and actual pain/distress screaming with Alia.

Speaking of sleep, Liam only woke up once to eat last night! I'm really hoping that this means he's moving towards sleeping through the night, because it's not like we've got a whole lot of time before there will be another baby that will be keeping me up all night. I'd rather not be woken up by two babies. :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather. Yay!! I'm soo happy Sam is doing great in his new bed. I still have Jonathan in a crib too. Only because I'm soo afraid that he will fall numerous times. So good for you for getting the big boy bed!! 

Jordyn: I hope this means Liam is going on the right pAth. I agree waking up with two babies will not be fun! And omggg you are beautiful!! I love your bump pic!!!!

Vanessa: how are you feeling? Im soo sorry Noah is not sleeping well. It's kinda wierd that he won't get out of bed even in the morning. Have you thought mAybe something is scaring him about getting off the bed? Like one day when he wakes up on the morning and isn't crying stand by him and get him to leave his bed to go to you. Maybe you can try what jordyn said letting him cry it out. Also before the cry it out try to go in comfort him came lay him down. This shows him that he is not being ignored. Then let him cry for alittle longer then repeat. It's going to be hard but something to try. Maybe also try to lay with him in his bed until he falls asleep again. It's all trial and error. Natalia did well with me laying with her for like 2 min and back to sleep she went. But i had to go to her right away before she got completely awake. Jonathan was more of a let him cry. But I don't have a bed that I can lay with him so I havnt tried that. For me the main thing for us was not to try a lot of stuff. So after they were weaned from the bottle I never gave water etc at night. Idk I guess I never thought to give it to them because we don't eat or drink at night well usually. But if they did ask I would give them something of corse. But I think that shows them that it's time to sleep. I am nervous to wean Eva from her bottle. She loves it soo much but maybe I'm thinking like I'm not ready to fight with her to sleep yet. Lol

Well my sister is gone. We took her to the airport Thursday night when I got out of work. The nearest airport here is Denver almost 2 hours away. So we got there at almost 930 pm. Then when we were driving back home it was snowing!!!!! Can y'all believe that!!!! It was one year anniversary from the flood Nd it's snowing! Just redicilous. I'm soo tired of the weather here. But I had fun with my sister. I miss her soo much. We did our nails and I let Natalia do her toes haha like a girls day out haha. She told me that I'm a great mom and wife and my kids are soo well behaved but she told me stacey I see your not really taking care of yourself meaning like everyone is first. I never do things like core me anymore. She said pleAse stacey please take time for yourself too. This made me cry cuz I knew she was right but I didn't want to admit it. I just love her and miss her sooo much. Did you guys here about a very bad virus sending kids to the hospital. It's like and crazy virus. Jonathan is getting his tonsils out on Friday the 19th so please pray for good luck and a healthy surgery And recovery please ladies. Also pray he doesn't get this virus from going to a hospital tha has had many cases of this virus. 

Eva is walking all the time now. I just ordered her a pair of shoes that I hope fit her. 

I already told y'all about Jonathan! 

And Natalia well school is still going soo well. She has learned her months by a song and is learning how to write the numbers. She is also learning the sounds if letters. The other day she is like A.. Apple "a" haha it's soo cute!! I just am soo happy she is loving school. Plus she is also mentioning a lot of kids she has been playing with meaning she's breaking out of her shell! I'm soo happy for her. She is soo close to losing her second tooth!! Maybe any day now!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I'm glad Natalia is enjoying school and making friends. That's wonderful. And how sweet of your sister to give you that compliment and then tell you to also take care of you. You are lucky to have her, and I do hope you find some time for yourself. :hugs: I'll be praying for Jonathan as he goes into surgery. 

Vanessa, I hope the paediatrician has some recommendations to try with Noah. The only "trick" I can think to try is one of those kid alarm clocks that changes color when it's time to wake up. I think the most popular brand is called groclock. I was reading the reviews on amazon a little while ago and it seems like it works for lots of kids to help them stay in bed all night. Not sure how it would do for crying, but it might be worth a shot. 

Sorry, I want to reply to everyone else too but just ran out of time. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Pielette

Sounds like you have such a lovely sister Stacey! Glad you had a lovely time but it must have been hard to say goodbye. I would have loved to have a sister to share things with. And aw it sounds like Natalia is doing really well at school! It must be wonderful to hear about her making new friends too.

It is weird that Noah doesn't get out of bed, but it doesn't seem as though he's scared :shrug: He's smiling when you go in to him in the morning, it just seems like he's genuinely waiting in a good way. 

Funnily enough though, the last two nights have been a bit better. We do have a theory actually. He has three stuffed animals (Dumbos) that he adores and takes to bed. One of them in particular is the favourite and we've noticed that often he's screaming because it's fallen out of the bed and he can't find it. And when I think back, in my haze of sleep deprivation I realise that whenever I've found this Dumbo and given it to Noah he's settled down.

We've also consistently started putting on a nightlight which I think helps him find Dumbo when he needs to. So we're discussing getting him a new bed with a bed guard. Noah doesn't fall out but Dumbo does :haha: We plan on getting him a bigger bed regardless because the one he has is getting a bit small for him, it's a cot bed and we plan on giving that to number 3.

I was talking about this to my friend yesterday and she said how annoyed would you be if it was something as simple as that! I said annoyed and relieved :coffee: 

I ended up in a bit of a state on Friday because I was so tired, Dave was fantastic and told me to sleep that night and he would be on duty for all the wake ups. I tried to protest but he insisted and I had a really good sleep, I am very lucky :flower: It's the pregnancy fatigue that's tipping me over the edge, I could handle it before but now it makes me feel so exhausted I could cry. Fell asleep on the sofa this afternoon while the boys were napping and I never do that!

Jordyn that sounds encouraging on Liam's sleep! No you definitely don't want to deal with two babies waking up. This is why I'm desperately hoping Noah sorts himself out before our third's arrival. How often does he usually wake up overnight?

Thanks Rachel, I've heard of those too and one of my friends has them for her girls and swears by them. I don't think it would work in our case though because Noah isn't trying to start the day, he's just screaming. I did actually finally get our appointment for the pediatrician through, it's 28th October (ironically the day before his birthday!). I was hoping it would be before we go back to the speech therapist but that's next week unfortunately.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, it sounds like dumbo may be the problem! I have an idea. What if you tied a string around it and tied the string to his bed and show him how to follow the string to the dumbo when it falls? You could tell him it's a leash or something, just like dogs have leashes. Just a thought. :flower:

Stacey, I'm glad you had a good time with your sister. Like Vanessa, I wish I had a sister, too. I'll be sending thoughts and prayers for Jonathon as he has his surgery that it will go well and that he won't be exposed to any viruses. I'm glad that Natalia is liking school and making some friends!

Liam has been doing a little better with sleep lately, except for last night, when he woke up 5 times. :dohh: Not sure what the issue was, because the night before, he'd only woke up once. Other than sleep, he's doing well. He's definitely getting faster with the walking! I wouldn't call it running just yet, but it's getting close. :flower:

Alia is doing alright, though she's kind of driving me crazy right now because she freaks out about everything! She yells a lot and will have a melt-down if Liam even looks like he might touch her or her toys. I'm not sure what to do except ride it out, because everything we've tried doesn't seem to stop her from just freaking out again in a few minutes. :wacko:

As for me, I've had a few episodes of contractions lately that were stronger than the normal ones, with a little lower backache with them. Nothing that's made me run to L&D, but one episode had me a little concerned that I would have to! I think I'll have my OB check my cervix at my appointment on Wednesday, just to make sure these stronger contractions aren't doing anything.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Way to go, Dave! Lol. I'm glad you got a good night of sleep, Vanessa! And silly dumbo. I'll be curios to know if that's the big issue. It sounds like guard rails will do the trick.

Jordyn, it sounds crazy, but it hope you end up having some contractions at your appointment on Wednesday. That way the doc can feel during one to see if it's actually doing anything. And sorry I don't have any advice about alia's freakouts. It does sound like just riding it out might be the best option for now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I hope so, too! I have a feeling I'm still going to be closed up, because I think this is just part of having an obnoxious...I mean, irritable, uterus. :winkwink: But as my DH said yesterday, what's the harm in getting checked just in case?


----------



## Duejan2012

Vanessa: that is too cute about him just smiling waiting for you! Haha that would be cute if dumbo was the problem. I will be very curious if that is the reason hahaha I would actually probably laugh because of how cute that would be. 

Jordyn: I'm sorry your contractions seem to be getting worse. I agree what's the hurt in seeing if they are doing anything to your cervix. I see tomorrow is your growth scan! You must be exited to see your little man again! Make sure you update after your appointment. As for Alias behaviors or freak outs idk I guess to just ride through it too it may just be a stage. Does she have her designated toys that are only hers or do they just kinda share all there toys? 

So remember I told y'all Natalia's second tooth was lose so it fell out tonight!!! Haha I'm like omgg I'm going to go broke by her losing teeth haha. The tooth fairy is going to come tonight. She looks soo cute missing those teeth haha. Natalia had a doc appointment today to get her flu shot. And before we were going she told Jonathan I'm going to the doc today when I'm done do you want me to get you a sticker. And Jonathan is like yes and Natalia is like ok do you want Spider-Man or scooby doo. Jonathan is like scooby doo. Natalia is like ok I will see if they have it ok if not I will get you another one. It was just soo cute because she thought about him like in the cutest way. She came out with a train sticker for him because they didn't have the other two and a tinker bell one for her. HahA too cute

So ladies I'm getting more and more nervous about his surgery. I know he will be fine but still ahh I'm nervous


----------



## Duejan2012

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsce580709.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my gosh, she is just too cute! With her pigtails and her missing teeth. Eep! 

Have you gone for a consultation about the surgery or anything like that? Maybe talking with a doctor and asking any questions you have about it will help ease your mind. I'll keep praying for you guys! I'm sure he's going to do great!

And that is so cute about Natalia getting a sticker for Jonathan. Awwww. Last night I took just Ozzy with me to the store and on the way there he says, "Where's Jimmy?" I said he's at home with Daddy. Then he said, "I wanted Jimmy to come," in this sad little voice. It was so adorable. I then said, "That's so sweet, Ozzy. Do you love Jimmy? Is he a good little brother?" Ozzy said, "Yeah, he laughs, and he plays with toys." Hahaha! I guess it's easy to get on Ozzy's good side. You just have to laugh and play with toys. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, what a cute picture of Natalia with her missing teeth! And that's so sweet that she was thinking of Jonathon with the stickers. 

Rachel, how adorable that Ozzy was missing Jimmy at the store! And I guess Ozzy would like my kids as well, since they laugh and play with toys. :haha:

I asked Alia yesterday if she knew what this baby's name was. And she said, "His name is Asher!" which was cute, because we've only mentioned his name to her a few times. Then a few minutes later, she waved at my tummy and said, "Hi baby Ash!" Oh, and I'll have to post the cute picture I took of Alia and Liam at Costco the other day. :flower:

Yep, today is my growth scan! I'm so excited! The only crappy thing is that they called me yesterday and said that because of this virus outbreak, they can't allow children under 14 in the ultrasound rooms, which means DH will have to take the kids and can't be there for the ultrasound. :( Also, I kept telling Alia how she was going to get to see the baby on the "TV". I hope she's not too bummed.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140915_18_10_44_Pro (1).jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pielette

Oh that's a real shame Jordyn! Dave missed my 20 week scan with Milo because Noah was ill and didn't want him to leave him. Typical really, I was gutted. Any chance Alia could see the next scan?

That's so cute about Alia waving to baby Asher! I wouldn't worry too much about her freak outs, as hard as it is to go through. Noah went through quite a bad tantrum phase but he's so much better now, and that was only about two months or so ago. 

Stacey oh my gosh Natalia is adorable with her missing teeth! And that's so cute about her getting he sticker :cloud9: Have you got a date for the surgery? I assume there will be consultations beforehand?

Oh Rachel that is too cute! It's funny how they do love each other deep down even when they get on each other's nerves. I took the boys to the shops earlier and called to them both to go to the door to leave, Noah ran up to me then looked round and saw Milo wasn't there. He found him and started pointing saying 'at way Lo!' Milo is Lo in Noah speak :haha:

The other day Milo got jealous that Noah had baked beans and he didn't, so Noah made me give one spoon to Milo, then one spoon to Noah and so on. It did make me melt a bit :cloud9:

As for us, the past couple of nights have actually been a little better. Saturday night he slept all night without a scream. That's the first time in about 6 months I think? I have to admit this kid thoroughly confuses me :haha:

However, I feel sick as a dog. Bloody morning sickness! Although for me at the moment it's all day sickness, after I eat sickness, before I eat sickness and just for the fun of it sickness :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, what a cute picture of Alia and Liam! I hope everything goes well with your growth scan today and I'm sorry that your DH and kids won't be able to go. I keep hearing about the horrible virus outbreak too. How scary! 

Stacey, I'm glad you had a good visit with your sister. How sweet of her to notice how great of a mother you are and how selfless you are...I think we are all a little guilty of neglecting ourselves as mothers. But its all for a good reason :winkwink:

I'm glad that Natalia is making friends and how cute she is with her missing teeth. I'm also thinking of Jonathan and his surgery. I think he will do great! :hugs:

Rachel, that's so cute that Ozzy missed his brother! I love seeing the boys interact more together now and form that special bond :cloud9:

The other day I took Sam with me to Target alone to pick up a few things and he kept saying "It's just Sam and mommy, not Ben" :haha: I think he was just excited to go with me and spend some one on one time. 

Well, nothing too exciting here other than the HORRIBLE weather we are having. Its so crazy hot here and we keep having huge rain storms that are flooding everything. I hate this weather and I keep hearing that this year is going to be a very wet and raining/windy cold winter. My work is in a flood zone and every time it rains its almost guaranteed we will flood! :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachel: that is soo cute that Ozzy is easy to please lol it's soo cute when they talk in voices like that. Jonathan will do the same with Eva. We call Eva Evita and Jonathan will be like sad and I'll be like what wrong and he will say in a sad winy type voice where's Evita.... I'll be like she sleeping and he will be like Evita sniff sniff hahahaha

I have talked to the doc. My main concern is honestly about the virus like jordyn said they are not letting anyone in the hospital where Jonathan is going who is under the age of 13. And there are only allowed immediate family. So me and dh will be able to stay with him. I talked yesterday to the lady who was getting all of his health info and she said that the kids who have that virus are far away from surgery patients and are even on a different floor. I'm thinking to put a mask on Jonathan until we get to the floor/ room he needs to be. 

Jordyn: I'm sorry the kids are not allowed in the ultrasound but I think it's for the best! Plus you get some time alone lol. I didn't know the virus was over there. It's scary stuff. Up where I live in my little town there was a two month old in the hospital with the virus and turned into pneumonia. Poor thing. 

That is such a cute pic of Liam and Alia!! I wish more places had more of those double carts. Haha

Vanessa: that's great news that Noah has been sleeping through the past few day!! Did you see if it had to do with dumbo staying in bed or not? Aww that is cute the Noah was looking for milo!

Heather: Jonathan sometimes says the same thing like just mommy and Jonathan go. I be like yes and he's like ohhh ok with all smiles haha. 

Gosh I'm jealous it's soo hot over there. It snowed last week over here. I couldn't believe it snow in the beginning or sept. No no no. I've never seen myself soo white because I havnt been able to go outside. Or if I do it's deff not sunny haha 

Well success on tooth fairy number two haha. In Mexico they have like alittle mouse that takes the tooth. So I tell Natalia that the tooth fair rides the mouse just like tinker bell and cheese haha that way she knows what everyone will be talking weather American or mexican lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick! I had MS for the first time this pregnancy, so I can finally empathize. :hugs:

Thats cute that Noah calls Milo "Lo". Alia used to call Liam "Yum" and it was adorable. Liam says Mama and Dada, but that's about it, so I'm still waiting to see what he'll call Alia. :winkwink:

Heather, I've heard about all the flooding there in California. I hope it doesn't flood too badly this winter, especially while you're at work! I have a friend in Montana who said that the locals are saying that this winter looks like it'll be a bad one, so I guess everyone is anticipating a hard winter this year.

So I posted on the Toddler forum about Alia's constant break-downs, and it looks like there are a few other moms who've gone through phases like that with their kids, and it seems to be right around 2.5 years (which almost matches what you said about Noah, Vanessa) so I guess it's normal, but dang, it sucks! I hope she grows out of it soon!


----------



## Duejan2012

Oh add on lol
Vanessa: I'm sorry that morning sickness a getting you hard. I get nauseous just thinking about it lol I hope if goes soon for you. 

I just kinda had a interview over the phone. Got to ask question and stuff. So it did help ease my mind a bit


----------



## Duejan2012

Haha we are all posting at the same time lol. Jonathan calls Natalia yaya and Evita Ita haha Eva says yaya also but Jonathan's nick name is mosho short for hermoso witch means like handsome in Spanish. My niece called him mosho when he was born so now everyone calls him that. So Eva calls him shosho hahaha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I saw that you posted at the same time as me, Stacey! I'm glad that you get to talk to the doctors about the operation and that Jonathon will be kept separate from the kids with the virus. The face mask might not be a bad idea, too, just in case. I'm glad that the tooth fairy was successful again. My DH is pretty against the tooth fairy/Easter bunny/Santa Claus thing, so I'm not sure what we'll do when the time comes, since Alia has been too little so far for it to matter. I think we may end up compromising, though. Since DH feels like we're lying to the kids, I think we'll still play pretend, but tell them it's pretend to make DH happy. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn and Vanessa, Tim missed both the boys 20 week scans so I totally understand your frustration! With Sam he had already moved so I had all my girlfriends come and with Ben he went to the wrong hospital even though I told him multiple times which one :growlmad: With #3 I'm making him take off work that day so we can drive together! :haha:

Vanessa, that's great that Noah is having better nights! Hopefully things are turning around with his sleep. I'm sorry about the MS though :hugs:...I had it horrible with Sam so I can relate but none with Ben...so weird how all pregnancies are so different! 

Stacey, don't be jealous its hot here...we have at least 111 daily! And at 6am its already 84! :dohh: However, I couldn't imagine snow in September either! 

Jordyn, I think it is very normal what Alia is going through. Sam has his meltdowns and then it passes. I think they are getting to be fewer than even a month ago. 

But soon I think Ben will be starting with the "terrible 2s". Sam started at 18 months. Ben will start arching his back and throw himself down when he doesn't get his way...I'm sure in for it! But he's always been more emotional then Sam so who knows! :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, it sucks that DH will miss the scan, but at least he was there for the 20 weeks scan, so it could be worse. Oh, and Vanessa, you asked if Alia could see the next scan, but barring any complications, this will be the last one. But if I can get a nice 3D picture of his face, I think Alia will be happy enough that she still gets to "see" the baby. :flower:

Heather, I don't pity you at all with the terrible twos starting already! Alia was like that. Liam, I think, is a bit more laid back than she was, which is good, because I'm not sure I could handle both of them having tantrums right now! :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Scan went great, except he had his hand and feet shoved up by his face, so no cute pictures and no 3D face shot. :( But he's measuring a 1-2 weeks ahead and weighs 5lbs (exactly what Liam weighed at this point, so that's good). They measured my cervix and it was 3.2, which is a great length. However, my OB checked my cervix and I'm a fingertip dilated, which isn't bad, but more than last time, when I was closed up tight. But overall, everything's looking good! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm glad the scan went well and it sounds like Asher is growing well! :thumbup: 

Good thing you had your OB check your cervix and your only dilated a tiny bit. And still a great length. Hopefully Asher stays snuggled in there for another 5 weeks at least!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Heather. :flower: I hope he stays snuggled a bit longer, too, though I can't help myself from going into "labor watch" mode a little earlier this pregnancy than last time, knowing that I may only have 4 or 5 weeks left.

Oh, and here's my 32 week bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, I'm so glad everything is looking good with Asher. That's too bad he had his face covered up. It sounds like your doctor wasn't too concerned about the slight dilation? 

And what an adorable picture of Alia and Liam in the cart! I love her hair cut. And I totally agree with whoever said more places should have those double carts! I was just thinking tonight how if/when we have three I will probably do a lot of shopping at Target simply because they have carts with three kid seats!

And hey, great bump pic too! You're looking great, as always. :flower:

Stacey, I think I would also be a little wary of the hospital during a virus outbreak. I think the mask sounds like a good idea, if only for your peace of mind. And how cute are all those nick names your kids call each other! Love it! Jimmy has started saying "Ozzy." I'll post a video I got of it at the bottom of my post. :)

Vanessa, how wonderful that Noah has been having some good nights. I hope it becomes the norm! And ugh. Morning sickness... That is one part of pregnancy I sure don't miss. I hope it passes soon for you. 

Heather, that is crazy hot! Holy cow! Super hot and flooding too? That's just crazy. And how cute that Sam likes to go out just the two of you. 

I tried to get it to embed, but you'll just have to click the link to see the video of Jimmy saying Ozzy. It's 7 seconds long, lol.

https://vimeo.com/105833087


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, what a cute little video! Liam doesn't say Alia yet, though he does say "Baba" and "Nana" a lot, and I don't know what either of those mean. :haha::dohh:

I agree, the double seat carts are amazing! And Rachel, I thought the same thing about the carts at Target when Asher comes along. Otherwise I'll have to have Asher's car seat in the child seat, Liam sitting in the cart (which would be a disaster, because unlike Alia, he LOVES to throw things) and Alia walking by my side. I can just see that getting hectic really fast!

Yeah, my OB didn't seem too concerned with the dilation, but she did say to give her a call if I get concerned with the contractions because if I'm concerned, she's concerned.

Yesterday I felt horrible all day. I kept getting bad hot flashes and my head starting hurting and I felt weak every time I was on my feet for too long. Plus, I feel like I had contractions more frequently throughout the day, though they weren't stronger than normal. I don't want Asher to come too early and have to spend time in the NICU, but days like yesterday make me wish I weren't pregnant anymore!


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: I'm glad your scan went well!!! Sounds like he Asher is growing great!!! I'm sorry you had such a rough day yesterday! I hope today was better!! Oh my and what a beautiful bump pic!! You look great!!! 

Rachel: omgggg I live that a video!!! You can here him say Ozzy clear as day!!!! Too cute!! 

Well Jonathan got his tonsils out today. We are in the hospital now. The doc told us the process can tAke up to a hour and a half for the surgery then for him to wake up! Well the doc came out after about 30 min saying he was done and everything went well but he didn't get two words in before the nurse comes out saying he's yelling mommy mommy mommy! I ran wih the nurse leaving the doc haha. It's very cute because when he fell asleep the last thing he said was mommy and I gave him a kiss on the cheek! My dh was there too and cried Awww!! I did too but he was most balling! Not like my dh. So when I went to get Jonathan and hold him he calmed right down and fell asleep for a few more minuets. The doc explained that his tonsils were huge and what we saw just from him opening his mouth wasn't even half of them. And that his adenoids were suprisingly huge too and were covering about 80% of his airways. He said I am glad you had brought him to me and we got them removed. He will sleep and eat much better now!!! He is doing great. He's had some Mac n cheese and some icecream. I've got him some fruit but he just fell asleep again. He has been great just on Tylenol. He has orders for oxycodone as needed but he has been tolerating great withou it. The nurses are soo suprised because he asnt needed any. They say almost everyone has a dose by now. My strong boy!! We should be going home tomorrow if all goes well!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, it sounds like such a good thing that your guys decided to get his tonsils out! Boy little guy, 80% of his airway being blocked had to have been hard for him. I'm so glad that the surgery went well and that he's coping so well with the pain. I hope you guys can leave tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I'm kind of confused about what just happened with Liam. Until the other day, he was drinking 3 bottles a day and 1 or 2 at night. Then, the other night, he refused to drink his bottle and hasn't wanted one since! It was weird, like he just flipped a switch and went from loving his bottle to totally hating it with no warning. :shrug: Now, part of me thinks I just got lucky because we didn't have to wean him ourselves, but the problems is that he woke up a lot last night, as if he was hungry, but he still wouldn't take the bottle, and there was nothing else we could really do for hm. He is eating baby food for us during the day, though, so I know he's getting food. My main concern is hydration, because he doesn't really know how to use a sippy cup yet.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, I'm so glad the surgery went well. And wow, what a strong kid he is to get by with just Tylenol. He must have a pretty high pain tolerance. It sounds like he's going to have a much better time sleeping and eating. And how sweet that your DH was almost sobbing like that.

Jordyn, that is strange. I have no clue why he'd just refuse the bottle like that. Unfortunately, I don't really have experience with bottle feeding. The only thing I can compare it to is when Ozzy just up and stopped breastfeeding, but of course I'm pretty sure that was because my milk had changed because of pregnancy. I guess you can just work on getting him to use a sippy cup or even a straw cup? Then he can have water at least. 

Well, the boys are doing great, but I'm super sick right now. All week I've had this feeling like I was about to get sick, and on Friday I especially felt like I should just stay home and sleep, but three people are on vacation in our department right now so it would have been insanely busy if I had stayed home. So today I'm full on sick, headaches, sore throat, and just achey all over. Thankfully, Daniel has been on kid duty all day and I've just been sleeping most of the day. I really hope I feel better tomorrow, because this sucks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I'm so sorry you're feeling sick. :( I think we kind of forget how badly it sucks until we're in the thick of it once again. Thankfully I haven't really been sick this pregnancy so far, but I did have a period of wicked allergies that may as well have been a cold, and it was awful. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Aw Stacey that's so sweet, sounds like Jonathan is doing so well after the surgery! I can't believe how much of his airway was blocked :nope: I can't imagine how uncomfortable and restricting that must feel. I bet he'll be a much better eater now! So cute that he was yelling for you :cloud9:

Really glad all is on track with Asher Jordyn. I'm a bit baffled with the bottle thing as well :shrug: Maybe he's ready not to have it anymore but still wakes out of habit? If that's the case he'll naturally grow out of it I would have thought. If he doesn't get on well with sippy cups it might be worth trying some other types, generally you can find one every toddler will like.

Rachel that sounds awful, I hate being ill like that :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.

As for me, I have a bit of a rotten cold. Which I hate when pregnant because I can't take anything for it! The last couple of nights have been bad again with Noah, I think I'm better off not hoping :dohh:

Still, we had his return to speech therapy on Friday and it went really well. When she saw him to start with she tried to get him to look through a book at the pictures but he really wouldn't cooperate. This was about 2 months ago I think. Well she tried again on Friday and he did so well, looked at all the pictures and said most of the words for them. I wasn't even aware that he could say some of them! 

She said she sees lots of progress. He now repeats things when we say them, comes out with words spontaneously and interacts and listens much more. His pronunciation still needs work, sometimes he drops consonants from words and I know I can understand him sometimes when others can't. So that's what we need to work on going forward and widening his range of vocabulary. He does still have a significant delay compared to others his age but it's improving now and he's making a big effort compared to where he was. So I'm pleased.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, that's great that Noah is making so much improvement with his speech! If it makes you feel better, it sounds like he talks a lot better than my niece does, and she's 3.5 years old. The sad thing is, unlike you, I don't think her mom has taken any steps to help her get better. :nope:

Sorry you're feeling sick! Being sick and pregnant is the worst. I hope it passes quickly for you, at least. :hugs:

Well, the last two nights, I've managed to get Liam to at least take a bedtime bottle so that he would sleep a little better. I think I got lucky the first time, because last night he wasn't having it, but then I decided to try singing to him while I fed him, and it worked! So if all goes to plan, I'll continue to give him a bedtime bottle for a while longer, but we've used this opportunity to cut out the daytime bottles, which has been good.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for the sympathy, ladies. I am feeling all better now. It was a weird bug for sure, and I am glad it didn't last long. 

Vanessa, that's wonderful that Noah is making such good progress. He'll be caught up with the other kids in no time! 

Jordyn, I'm glad Liam is taking a night time bottle for you. Then you know he's getting hydrated and it probably will help him sleep better too, right? And how sweet that it worked because you sang to him. You're a great mom. :)

Well, today at work I mentioned to a coworker how I kept smelling food smells and she looked at me funny and basically asked if I was pregnant. Lol. Well, it was payday, so I decided to stop at the dollar store on the way home and splurge on two tests. :p 

I know you ladies love to look at tests, so here is a pic. I took it about 20-30 mins after test time, so I'm pretty sure it's an evap. But still, it kind of looks pink... I'll use the other one tomorrow and if it looks pos within 10 mins then I'll probably grab a frer. But keep in mind, we are using condoms right now, so this would have to be a "miracle baby."
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Jordyn, actually I haven't heard of any kids who aren't better than Noah! He is doing much better though. I've never really been concerned that it's more than a simple speech delay, but I have always worried that it would impact on his relationships with his peers at preschool. I just didn't want him to be left behind. It seems he is playing with a couple of them a lot more now so it looks like we're making progress!

Oh glad you got the bedtime bottle going again Jordyn! How weird that he just decided not to have any! But it is a good opportunity to get rid of some during the day.

Glad you're feeling better Rachel! And ooh yes I do love a good stare at a pee stick :haha:

I do see the line and it does look a bit pinkish. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Today's test is definitely a BFN. (As it should be!) ha. And I did get an evap after twenty mins again, but this time there's no color at all, so definitely just an indent.

This cycle is weird. I'm on cd 41, and according to FF I am 15 dpo, but if am probably actually more like 11dpo. And I had this strange spotting on the middle of this cycle. Like a lot of spotting. So strange.

Oh well, off to work! Hope you all have a lovely day! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 72


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, what a bummer! I saw a line too but like you said it must have been an indent. :shrug: 

I'm glad you're feeling better now and that your cold didn't last too long. :hugs:

Jordyn, I'm glad that Liam started taking a bottle again for you at night and that is so sweet that you sang to him and he fell asleep! :cloud9:

I'm sorry you were feeling kinda "over" being pregnant. But you're close and soon you'll be holding your little boy in your arms :flower:

Vanessa, that stinks that Noah went back to having a bad nights sleep again. I hope things turn around soon but that's awesome news about his speech. Soon he will be all caught up and right on track. :thumbup:

Has your MS gone away? I hope its at least subsided a bit for you. 

Stacey, I'm so glad to hear that Jonathan's surgery went well and he's doing so well without pain meds. Such a strong boy! And wow, 80% of his airway was block?! That's just crazy. I'm glad you decided to have them out. 

Well, poor Ben is sick again. On Sunday I heard him coughing in the middle of the night and then on Monday he had runny nose, watery eyes, cough with crackling in his chest. I have an appointment this afternoon for him since with him being diagnosed with asthma I need to get him ASAP when he gets sick since I don't want to wait and it turn into pneumonia again. 

He's so different from Sam. Sam never gets sick or when he does he's pretty resilient but it always seems to hit Ben harder. Poor guy. 

On Saturday night DH and I went to a fundraiser comedy night/dinner for a local humane society. It was super fun to get all dressed up and spend money for a good cause. They had a silent auction and we bid on a 6 night, 7 day stay in Maui and won!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for a family trip. Not sure when yet but probably next summer.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, sorry about the BFN. :( I totally saw the line on the other test and was crossing my fingers for you. So I thought you were NTNP? I guess I missed something! :dohh:

I'm glad you're feeling better, though!

Vanessa, when I saw my niece at her third birthday, she could say maybe 20-50 words, but wouldn't talk willingly and would mainly gesture and whine. I wish her mom would put her in an early intervention program, but I don't think she realizes that anything is wrong. :nope:

I'm glad Noah is making some friends! I worry that Alia never really spends time with other kids because she's just always home with me, but most preschools around here won't take kids until they're 3 or 4 at least. She does go to a nursery class at church each week for 2 hours, though, so at least she has that.

Heather, I am so jealous of your trip to Maui! That sounds amazing! And what fun that you were able to get dressed up and go out with your DH. :flower:

Poor Ben. :( I think I also missed hearing about his asthma. I hope his cold clears up soon. Liam is like that, too. He gets sick and stays sick longer, and Alia rarely gets anything. Wonder why that is? :shrug:


----------



## HAKing

I guess when Ben was hospitalized for pneumonia they diagnosed him with asthma. I sorta forgot about it since so much was happening at the time and probably didn't mention it. 

Jordyn, I think that Liam and Ben (or any baby with an older sibling) gets sick more often since the older one is bringing home tons of germs and has a bit more of a built up immune system then the baby and therefore the younger sibling gets it worse. Or at least that is my theory. :winkwink: 

Little kids are like sponges! They seem to pick up everything :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I hate to disprove your theory, but Alia never goes anywhere that Liam doesn't! :dohh: She doesn't go to daycare or preschool, so she only leaves the house when we all do. 

My theory is that Alia takes after me (since I rarely get sick and when I do, it's never severe) and Liam takes after DH (who had a ton of allergies as a kid (and still does) and so he always had a stuffy, runny nose) since Liam gets hit hard with allergies, too, so he always seems to be sick.

Or maybe it's because we had our second kids soon after our first babies, and so our bodies didn't have an adequate build up of vitamins and nutrients during the second pregnancy. Who knows?


----------



## HAKing

Who knows! Ben and Sam both go to the same daycare and always have. I just find myself having to be more proactive when Ben gets sick then when Sam gets sick I can just wait it out, let him sleep and he's better in 3 days.


----------



## Pielette

Sorry that Ben is sick Heather. Is he feeling any better yet? I haven't actually noticed much of a difference with my two, I think if either of them are slightly more affected by a bug it's usually Noah, but it's only slight. Oh wow that trip to Maui sounds amazing! Dave and I haven't had a holiday in so long, our friends have suggested all going away next year when babies are about 4/5 months old. My best friend is pregnant with her first and she's only 4 weeks ahead of me :cloud9:

Sorry about the bfn Rachel. Are you guys planning on using condoms for a while longer? Glad you're feeling better!

Still got my ever present morning sickness. A couple of days ago I was making the boys dinner and it made me gag :dohh: Luckily my mum was over so once I'd made it I put her on dinner duty! A few things are absolutely turning my stomach at the moment. 

On the subject of speech, we think Milo has been saying his first words! When prompted he now says mama and dada, and has said them a couple of times in context as well. This is just wonderful to me, after my experience with Noah and speech it would be so lovely not to have the same struggles a second time. He's also started shaking his head for no which is just too darn cute because he's so emphatic about it! Ask him if he wants more dinner when he's done and he shakes his head so strongly :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, that's all Liam is saying right now, too, so that makes me feel a little better about his speech! Although, even though he's said mama several times, he definitely prefers dada. :dohh: Every time my DH leaves his sight (when he's home) Liam starts shouting, "Dada? Dada? Dada?" It's cute, but I'd like it if he threw in a mama every now and then! :haha:

I'm sorry you're still dealing with morning sickness. Ugh, I hope it passes in the next couple of weeks for you. :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sorry about the ms, Vanessa. I hope it eases off for you soon. 

Heather, I hope you are all healthy now!

Jordyn, sorry to confuse you about the NTNP and WTT switch. We have decided to wait on #3 for at least a few more months. Daniel reaaalllly doesn't want 2 under 2 again. And I can't blame him, really. He's the one who's at home with the kids during the day, so I think his input should probably have a bit more weight. lol So, yeah, we're waiting... I think at least until the new year. We haven't really set a date yet.

It's funny, as 'advanced' as Jimmy is in his speech, he still doesn't say, "mama." He says "daddy" and "Ozzy" just fine. But when I try to get him to say mama, all I get is "nonny." lol And half the time he isn't even pointing at me when he says it. It's cute, but I think "mommy" or "mama" would be cuter. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I can't blame Daniel for not wanting 2 under 2 again. I'm a little freaked out about it, to be honest! I'm sure it will be great when all 3 of them are older, but I think I'm going to be struggling to just survive for the next few years! :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats Vanessa!!!!! sorry about the ms hun :nope: boo

Stacey- thought I saw your lo had a surgery??? poor lo

heather- sorry about the asthma and sickys :( 

Rach- wowza that looked positive to me! 

jordyn- so close now!!! cant wait to see pics <3

staying very busy here! got a new 15 seat van! yay!


and got very crampy today. felt the past couple days I may have been getting close to ov. have not had 1st ppaf yet. finally decided to have dh get me an ov test and it was blaring positive! so either im trying to o, or I did. may have first ppaf on the way. not looking forward to that. here is my ovulation test..


my first ppaf while nursing mason had a 5 day lpd. so im not expecting anything better than that, but hopefully it wont be that bad


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, you will survive! Somehow.... Lol. For reals, though, God will give you strength. I've been clinging to Psalm 18:32. "It is God who arms with strength and keeps my way secure." :)

Thanks, Melissa! So good to hear from you! You know, I ended up having a long lp. Like 16-19 days, somewhere in that range. That is pretty long for me, so it's possible I just had a barely sticky baby. :( sad thought, but you're right, that first test sure did look pink. Oh well, I guess I'll never really know. Af is here now, so just moving on.

And wow! I don't think I've ever seen a more positive opk! Hope your first pp af isn't too bad for you.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Melissa! That's like a busting-out-multiple-eggs kind of positive on that OPK! I hope your PPAF is kind to you. And that's exciting that you got a new van. :)

Thanks, Rachel. I know we'll survive somehow, but I'm also being realistic about things because I know it's going to be really tough some days. But I've been reading a chapter of the New Testament every day and I really believe that it's giving me extra strength to get through the day. :flower:

Well, I have my 34 week appointment this afternoon. I'm going to have my OB check my cervix for sure. I'm guessing that I'll be somewhere between 1-2cm dilated, but it will be interesting to see for sure.


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, how exciting that Milo is starting to say his first words! :happydance: I hope you don't face the same struggles with speech with him like you have with Noah. :hugs:

Rachel, I don't blame Daniel for wanting to wait a bit for #3 and have 2 under 2 again! Its tough. And since he spends more time working from home I definitely agree that his opinion should hold more water. 

Jordyn, you will not only survive but you will do AWESOME! It will be hard at first but the way I always look at it is that everyday it will get easier...they are getting older and more independent everyday. You'll do great! :hugs:

Looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes today...this month could be your month! October is a good month for a baby! :winkwink:

Melissa, great to hear from you and congrats on the van! :thumbup: I too have never seen a OPK so dark! I hope your first pp af isn't too bad. 

Well, Ben is mostly better. We have to do breathing treatments for him and he absolutely HATES it. I dread doing them. He fights me the entire time. I sure hope it starts to get easier. 

Sam is doing good. He got the shinning star award yesterday at preschool. He was so excited! 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/6D32ACD4-5CD8-4E38-BCBB-64C770F50C4D_zps7hrglc3t.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm sorry you're still having to do breathing treatments for Ben. That sounds frustrating for both of you. :( But how awesome that Sam got that award! He looks so proud of himself. :)

So I just got back from my 34 week appointment. I'm 1.5cm dilated, 60% effaced and baby is at -2 station (-5 being free floating, and 0 being fully engaged). I was 60% effaced with DD when I went into labor, and 70% with DS when I went into labor, so I don't expect to get much more effaced this time around either, but at least I know I still have a week or two before labor, since I tend to be between 3-4cm dilated when I go into labor. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that sounds like mostly good news but you really need to keep that baby cooking for at least 3 more weeks. Does your doctor expect you to go real early? I mean, you know your body best and when he's ready there is no stopping it but I hope he doesn't come too early :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I hope he stays in until 36 weeks at least. I have my next appointment on the 13th, when I'll be 35+4 weeks, so I think that will give me a good idea of when this baby might come. I might also check my own cervix at some point between now and then, because I'll be too curious to wait. :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow jordyn- your cervix aint playing! im usually around there at 36-37 weeks and that's after birthing the first 4. :wacko: im praying this LO sticks a bit longer

rach- im so sorry to hear that! I would think that too after getting a line like that and being late :(

heather- that really sucks. one of my LO's had an allergic reaction to his shots and was starting to have his throat swell shut so he had to get breathing treatments. they really hate that mask don't they :nope: he was only about 5-6 mos old so I imagine being older they could fight it more, poor guy

well, 3 days of blaring positives now. im not sure if I am going to o or if my body is just trying to cycle again?? I don't want to get stressed about it so I guess I will just wait and see. if af does not show within a couple weeks I will take an hpt. I took an hpt today to make sure, and it was neg. 3 days of pos opt is very unusual for me so I think im just "trying" to o and not really doing it. idk


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, first of all, your new profile picture is adorable! I can't believe how big she's getting! :flower:

The OPK situation does sound pretty weird! If this is your body trying, I'd say it's trying pretty dang hard based on how positive that last test was that you showed us! I can't wait to see what ends up happening.

Rachel, I forgot to respond to you in my last post, but I think based on how long your LP was, it's pretty likely you had a chemical. :( With my chemical, AF showed up on 16 dpo, and my line was pretty light on a FRER, so I imagine it would have looked similar to the line you got if I'd used a cheapie instead. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Hi Melissa! Wow that was a blaring positive. Maybe the 3 days of it means that your body is trying to ovulate, either way it's a good thing because it's trying to get back in the swing of things. Congrats on the new van!

Jordyn I really hope he stays in for at least 3 more weeks. I guess some people are just predisposed to giving birth earlier. I'll be interested to see when I have number 3, Noah was 4 days overdue and Milo was almost two weeks early. 

You'll be great when he arrives Jordyn! Just think how you found your feet with having two. I look back and remember how scared I was before I had Milo and it wasn't tough for too long in the grand scheme of things. I mean yes it was tiring but it was doable. I feel a bit nervous about having 3 but we adjusted to having 2 so I'm mainly positive :flower:

Heather I'm sorry that you have such a struggle with the breathing treatments, that must be hard :hugs: I hate having to put my boys through any discomfort, even though it's for their benefit, it's never nice is it? Aw bless Sam he looks so proud!

All is good our end. Morning sickness is still bad, it gets worse in the evenings funnily enough. But I'm functioning, I'm 9 weeks now and I keep hanging on to the fact that I probably only have 2-3 weeks left of this. Weird thing though, I could have sworn I felt tiny little movements earlier... I'm probably going crazy :blush:

Milo is so switched on, earlier I asked Noah to get me the wipes and he refused :dohh: Milo looked around, went and got them and brought them to me. Bless him, I wasn't even talking to him! I wasn't aware how much he was starting to understand.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Milo sounds like a little smarty-pants! It's amazing how much they start to understand and we don't even notice it! The other day Liam was whining for a snack, and I told him, "No, you dropped your other one on the floor." So he stepped back and started looking around on the floor! I was pretty amazed, because he talks so little, that it's easy to forget he's still learning language...just not verbalizing it yet.

I'm sorry you're still in the thick of morning sickness. Mine went away around 11 weeks this time, so hopefully you don't have much longer! As for movements, I felt this baby at 10 weeks, so you may not be crazy! :winkwink:

And yes, I think I'm definitely predisposed to giving birth early. Even with Alia, who stayed in until 38+4, I was dilated to 2cm by 36 weeks, so I know my body just gets into gear sooner than most. Now that I have contractions all the time, it just gets in gear even sooner.

Oh, and here's my 34 week bump. It kind of looks like I shoved a beach ball up my shirt. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

Heather- its fabulous when they feel so accomplished with their school work :)

Vanessa- i would think with #3 you may be feeling baby. depending on where placenta is and how active the baby is, i would say its not impossible. sounds like the boys are getting big. they do that when we aren't expecting, don't they :D ugh morning sickness. def one of the worst parts of being preggo for me.

Jordyn- you look exceptionally cute pregnant. seriously adorable. i believe you will do fine with 3. in fact, for me it has gotten easier with each one. i think when we add another things seem to fall into place smoother from #3 on. not sure why?? 

today i had another +opk. it wasn't as dark as the last 3 days, but def + still. i took my bbt this morning and its pre-ov temp for me. think im just trying to cycle. but not quite there yet. bet it wont be much longer though. i was in shock with it all, but im ok with it now. its funny how things like this make you think about the future regarding more babies. i was just playing with Sophia and telling her mommy was getting older so God may decide she would be the baby of the family.... and today im wondering if there are more in store for us lol. im 36, so not quite menopause age yet, but surely things are slowing down??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, things may be slowing down, but there are a lot of women nowadays that don't even start their families until they're 35, and still manage to have a few kids, so I think if it's in God's plan for you to have more, then your age won't be a deterrent just yet. :winkwink:

That's encouraging to hear that it gets easier from #3 on, because I guess I'm just imagining that going from 2 to 3 will be as hard as going from 1 to 2. Especially now that DH and I will be "outnumbered". Someone told me that other day that having a third was not as bad because usually the oldest was able to help out more. And I'm sitting there thinking, "That's great, but my oldest is still only 2 and 1/2!" :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

yes, she is still itsy! and my 2 oldest were 7 and 8 when i had #3

i think part of it is with the first you have to learn everything. even if people give advice you still have to figure out your own style and what is good for you and your baby. and with the 2nd you try to be as detailed as you were with things you did with the 1st one, but its just not possible. and by the time #3 comes you are more relaxed due to learning that you kinda have to go with the flow even more than you did with #2. by the time #4 and so on come you pretty much got the tricks down as to what works for you and what doesn't. there is always each babies own little personality which gives them their own likes/dislikes, but the confidence you have gained from raising the first few goes a long way. i also think by the time you have a few you don't get condemned by advice given by people who think you're parenting wrong cuz you hold them too much, or not enough, or let them eat certain things, or not, etc, etc, etc. you have learned to just smile and go home to do what works for you lol. 

also you don't get as stressed when things like teething come around. or growth spurts. or sickness. you have been there before, you know what to expect and what signs mean what and what to do about each thing.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Melissa. With the arrival of #3 so close, it's really nice to hear something other than, "Wow! You're going to have your hands full!" :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol yeah i agree. we still hear it. 

its funny how the world views children. life must be outta hand and chaotic. a big mess lol. no one ever tells someone who just took a big job in a fast paced company where they will have to work nearly every day and many hours a week, "wow you have you're hands full." :lol: or "how do you do it, i would never manage a high paying, yet time sucking job like yours." :lol:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The sad thing is, these days, many people would consider that high-paying time-sucking job as a greater achievement than having children. :(

I'm so glad that I live in a place where people are shocked if you _don't_ want kids, and are surprised if you stop at only two. ;)


----------



## HAKing

Ahh, I keep getting so behind. Let's see if I can catch up before Ben wakes up...

Jordyn, I love your bump. Pregnancy looks great on you. It's so funny how everyone carries so different. It does look like you have a beach ball under there. I always thought I looked like I was smuggling in a watermelon :rofl:

And, I think you'll do great with 3. I always hear that from 1 to 2 is harder than 2 to 3. And like Melissa said, you gain confidence as you have more children. 

Melissa, I love Sophia's pigtails in the your profile pic. So cute! 

That's so crazy you keep getting positives opks. And only 36?! You have many more baby making years ahead of you :thumbup: for some reason I think you'll at least have 2 more :hugs:

Vanessa, isn't it so amazing how in tune they are even at such a young age! Even before they can talk they can understand so much. 

I'm sorry about the MS. That's a bummer. Hopefully there is an end to it soon. :hugs:

Well, back to the doctor we went this morning. :wacko: on Tuesday I noticed a weird bump on Ben's foot. I didn't think a lot of it at first then he got another. And one on his forehead. And this weird diaper rash. And last night one on his back. So naturally last night Google became my best worst friend. :blush: I suspected MRSA since that's what the one on his foot looked like. And we did go to the doctors last week so it seemed possible. So we went in and it's not MRSA but a skin infection on his nose, butt and foot and a few bug bites. Whew!!! We have cream and all is well. His lungs are clear too and no more breathing treatments...for now. :thumbup:

I'm off work till Tuesday for a tiny vacation. No big plans just plan to get the house ready for my parents coming in in 2 weeks for mine and my dads bday. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Spiffynoodles said:


> The sad thing is, these days, many people would consider that high-paying time-sucking job as a greater achievement than having children. :(
> 
> I'm so glad that I live in a place where people are shocked if you _don't_ want kids, and are surprised if you stop at only two. ;)

agreed! :thumbup: we don't live in a place like that, but I definitely believe two of the greatest reasons God has given me so many is 1- He has taught me a lot of peace, patience, kindness, gentleness, etc through raising them. and 2- when people are astonished to hear we have 7 its a great opening to give them Jesus :happydance:

thanks Heather! i have to do something with her hair every day lol. my oldest was the same. I think im in a good place right now. I truly am happy if Sophia is my last. I cant complain about my 7. but I also know it would be wonderful to have more :) im glad he didn't have MRSA!!! one of my brothers has it. yay for your tiny vacation! we just took a small one to see DH's mom in Alabama. had a fab time :)


----------



## Pielette

Haha this has made me chuckle ladies because I live in an area where it's pretty much expected that you'll have two kids and stop there. If you're slightly crazy you'll do 2 under 2, that's allowed but still viewed as a bit nuts :haha:

So us having number 3, with another close age gap... Well that's just insane! DH has told a few people at work and their first comment is usually 'you're crazy' followed by 'congratulations' because they forgot that's supposed to be the first response :dohh: 

I really don't care what people think. 'You're going to have your hands full' is another one I hear a lot. Yes I am, and my heart will be even fuller :cloud9: 

I'd have number 4 if it worked on a practical level, but I'm ready to get back to a career and I don't want to be out of work any longer, plus I know I will feel complete with 3 kids. People's opinions are so annoying. The number of kids each person has is personal to them, to one person one child completes their family, to another it's 9. Who cares as long as everyone is happy and loved?

Sorry I've gone on a bit of a rant :haha:

Glad to hear Ben's dealing with a skin infection and not MRSA! The perils of google :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm glad it wasn't MSRA! I hope you're enjoying your mini vacation. That's awesome that your parents will be coming to visit, too. :flower:

Vanessa, that has to be annoying to live in a place where three kids is so uncommon. I hope people see how awesome it is and rethink their opinion. :winkwink:

Not too much going on here. I had contractions every 5 minutes for half of the day yesterday and this morning I've been losing a bit of mucous plug, so I wonder if my cervix is dilating a little more. With how badly my hips were hurting all night last night, it was hard to remind my self that he needs to stay in a bit longer, because in moments like that, I just want him out! :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

Vanessa- amen :thumbup: exactly

Jordyn- wow hun! sounds like he could be coming very soon!!


----------



## Pielette

Wow Jordyn that sounds like labour isn't far away! I'd hope you could get at least another 3 weeks of him inside. I've forgotten how uncomfortable the last part of pregnancy is. I remember feeling like a whale but it's funny how quickly it fades!

Just realised I haven't shared a picture of my rascals in a while, so here they are :cloud9:

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/20141007_170314_zpse190e3e1.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm sure I'll make it to 36 weeks at least, and since Asher is expected to be as big as Liam, chances are he'll be okay. :flower: And I don't think I remembered how uncomfortable this part of pregnancy was either, even though I just did it last year. But also, I've heard a lot of women say that you get a little more uncomfortable (and sooner) in subsequent pregnancies, and frankly, I believe it!

Vanessa, your boys are so adorable!!! And wow, they really look similar! I think in another few years, you might start getting asked if they're twins or not. :winkwink:


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, I love the picture of your boys! They are adorable. And so much hair...I love it! :flower:

Jordyn, it does sound like labor is very close for you! I hope that he stays in for another few weeks at least. 

The weekend was nice...got lots of done on the house. One day I'll actually take pictures and post them! :blush: DH is building Sam a big boy bed and that should be done in the next few days. So by the weekend we should be able to move it into his room. I'm SO excited. 

Ben is all better and his skin infection was cleared up in less than 2 days. :happydance: Now here's to hoping we can get through the holidays without getting sick. 

I'm getting very excited for the holidays and cooler weather...and hot tea! :coffee: This time of year is my favorite. 

This weekend we went to pick pumpkins and take the boys for ice cream after. Sam got to ride a pony and pet the goats and bunnies. And we got a nice family photo of all of us. I'll have to post it later. It's on DH's camera. 

Silly boy while out shopping
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/5ACEA509-D17B-486D-A4D4-475B83A9FF72_zpsjnz6gvox.jpg

He loved the waterfall in the bird sanctuary. He's starting to get such a little personality! :cloud9:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/497F535C-BDEA-490E-98F1-A60F3B927276_zpsws44fcch.jpg

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/4B9AF9BD-FB43-4D70-A159-6D24D229391B_zps7ykeqnfu.jpg

Making funny faces at dinner! :haha:
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/B5BEB59E-1BD6-4184-BCBD-A957FD66F51C_zpsoolfzesp.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love all the pictures! Isn't it so fun to see their little personalities develop? :flower:

I'm glad Ben is feeling better, and yes, I really hope you can get through the rest of the season with no more sickness! And I can't wait to see pictures of your new house and Sam's custom big boy bed. I hope he likes it! :)

I guess I'll post a few recent pictures as well. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140929_09_58_41_Pro.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8









WP_20140918_18_49_27_Pro (1).jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 7









WP_20140913_16_22_15_Pro.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I love the pics. Alia's eyes are so big and bright. She's a doll. 

I love seeing the babies develop their own personalities. And seeing them playing together is so cute!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness, love all the pics. such precious LO's :cloud9:

Vanessa- your boys do look so much alike!

Heather- this is absolutely my fave time of year too! we had a cool week outside and every time they go out to play I get so excited. eeeee! its coming!

Jordyn- ugh I agree. the end is so hard. its the sheer fact that there is no energy and so much weight to haul for me. makes me run out of breath just thinking lol.

my DH got laid off this week. we trust in the Lord, so not freaking out. definitely could use the power of prayers though :)


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to mention first ppaf started a couple days ago :) was light and short, but that's how it started while nursing mason.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just wanted to let you ladies know that I'm at the hospital in labor! I'll update you when he's born, but please pray that Asher will be alright!


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God Jordyn! Lots of prayers for you and Asher! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## HAKing

Eeek! Jordyn, prayers that Asher is okay! Will be thinking about you...update us when you can! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Melissa, I'm glad that ppaf wasn't too bad for you. I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's job but will be praying for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, sorry I didn't see your post about you DH getting laid off. :( I'll keep your family in my prayers. :hugs:

Well, I was almost 6cm when they last checked me, so they broke my water and I'm now just waiting! I have my epidural though, so I'm not in pain. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

You're progressing very quickly, I'm glad you got your epi and aren't in any pain! I am really praying for you and baby Asher! I hope you have a quick labor and no complications. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

6cm! Wow he isn't hanging around! Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

He's here! Asher was born at 11:02am, weighing 5lbs 10oz, and 19.5in long. He's in the NICU right now, but hasn't needed oxygen or anything and he even scored 9 out of 9 on his apgar! My phone won't let me post a picture right now, but I'll try to get one up as soon as I can! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Congratulations Jordyn! That's wonderful that he's doing so well. Can't wait to see a pic.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I finally have my laptop so I can post pictures! :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1412886922_zpsb2749fac.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1412886924_zps5e76f714.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

Jordyn: congrats on Asher. He is beautiful! I'm glad he is doing well and not needing any oxygen. They will prob monitor him for a while right? You look great!!! It's funny because I have been very behind havnt been on since right after Jonathan's surgery. But before I got on I thought today is the 9. Let me check on jordyn and sure enough today was the day!!! Please keep us updated on his progress!!! Congrats

Melissa: i love the pic if Sophia she's soo cute!! I'm sorry about your dhs job. 

I'm loving all the pics ladies!!!!

Heather. I'm sorry to hear about Ben having asthma. Weird though because when Jonathan was that age and on oxygen and breathing treatments his doc said it's to young to tell if it's truly asthma. But now he doesn't have as much prob as before.

Rachel: I too agree that your dh has a lot to say about when the next comes lol! You are lucky to have a dh who is willing to stay home. 
Vanessa: I'm sorry your ms is still bothering you... Your boys are soo cute. 

Eva is sick. She's got runny nose and a horrible cough. I will be taking her to the doc tomorrow. 

I will do a proper update hopefully soon ladies :)


----------



## HAKing

He's so cute Jordyn! Good to hear he's doing so well. I hope you guys get to go home soon. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- Asher is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! congrats mama! praying he doesn't have to stay in NICU long <3 you look fab for just having a baby :thumbup:

Stacey-hope the baby gets better fast!

Heater- thanks for the prayers! and just saw your future ttc ticker, yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Asher is doing well. They released him from the NICU after only 6 hours yesterday because he was doing so great. He was having a little trouble remembering to breath while he ate, but he seems to be doing better with that now. It looks like I'll be discharged today but then I'll stay as a "hotel" guest until Asher is discharged, which will probably be tomorrow. :flower:

Stacey, that's funny that you thought I might have had Asher, and I did! I had been wondering for quite a while if I might go into labor on the 8th and have him on the 9th, because of that full moon on the 8th, since I went into labor with Alia on a full moon, too.


----------



## Pielette

Oh Jordyn he's absolutely beautiful and that's wonderful that he's doing so well! What's he like? Does he remind you of Alia or Liam as a newborn? And how does it feel to be a mum of 3? You look great in that picture!

Sorry to hear that Eva is sick Stacey, hope she feels better soon. I hate hearing babies with a hacking cough, bless them. 

All is good our end, although I've had a tiny bit of spotting :nope: Barely anything but enough to make me panic. But I've calmed down, I still look pretty darn pregnant (I know it's bloat but it's still caused by baby!) and I also had the reappearance of the linea nigrea or whatever it's called. Decided to wait for my scan but it will be a long couple of weeks, it's on 24th.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I hope the spotting was nothing. I had a teeny tiny bit of spotting around 9 weeks with this last pregnancy, and it was nothing. I can't wait until you have your appointment so we can hear all about it. Will you be having a scan? :flower:

Asher looks similar to Alia and Liam when they were newborns. I think Asher is going to be a cuddly baby (unlike my other two) because all day yesterday, he'd be unsettled and cry easily in the bassinet, but as soon as I held him, he'd be fast asleep and stay that way until I had to lay him down again.

Alia and Liam got to meet him yesterday, and though Liam seemed totally oblivious to Asher's existence, at least Alia seemed excited. At one point while they were here, Asher went to nursery for a little bit and Alia didn't see him leave. As soon as she noticed he wasn't there, though, she got very concerned and started calling for him. It was really cute. It was sad when they went back home, though, because Alia kept asking if Asher and I could come home, too. Thankfully, they're on their way over to the hospital right now and we'll all be going home together this time. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141010_09_11_01_Pro.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6









WP_20141010_10_09_49_Pro.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









WP_20141010_11_35_36_Pro.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Duejan2012

Vanessa: it is very scary to spot. I remember I did when pregnant with Natalia. I'm glad it wasn't anything to worry about. I would love to see a bump pic if you have a chance and yes bloat is caused by baby so I agree lol 

Aww jordyn he is soo cute. He looks like he's got a bit of hair. Am I right? That's soo cute that Alia was wondering where he was. She's a good big sister. Have they told you how long Asher is supposed to stay in the hospital? 

Well Eva had another ear infection and croup again. I just can't believe it. This is her 4th ear infection in 6 months. Doc has out a referral to see Jonathan's ent. Possible tubes in her future as I think I've mentioned before at her last ear infection a month ago. This is her third time with croup. Not sure what I can do to keep that away from her. 

Well Jonathan is doing super well. We can't hear him breath anymore making us constitanly check on him. But he's always fine. He is eating everything like he used to and has even gained two pounds. He has grown to but not sure how much just using out bar as a measuring thing lol he used to be able to walk under the counter too sticking out and have like 4-5 inch now he has maybe 1-2 inches lol. Natalia is doing sooo great in school she has learned to read me him her we you and a few more I can remember. Parent teacher conferences are next week. I can't wait to see her teacher and know how she's really doing lol. She got a 100% on her first test. Well at 10/10 lol.

Have you all heard about he cases in Dallas of Ebola. How scary is that. It's scary because when I was finally convincing my dh to consider moving down to Texas this happens. I worry for my parents. My mom works as a rn in a huge hospital in Fort Worth. I hope and pray that the virus never spreads there!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I'm so sorry Eva is sick again.:( Hopefully she feels better soon, and if she needs tubes, hopefully they'll help. I'm glad to hear that Jonathon is doing so well, though! Sounds like that surgery really made a big difference for him! And way to go, Natalia for doing so great in school. :thumbup:

I hope the Ebola virus outbreak gets under control and that your parents aren't affected. :hugs:

As for us, we all came home on Saturday, and Asher has been doing really well. The little stinker was awake for a super long stretch last night, though, which was tough on DH and I. After being awake for 3 straight hours, I finally had to hand him off to DH for the rest of the night. Thank goodness we're formula feeding so it's possible to do that! 

Here's a super cute picture of Asher that I took last night. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Oh Jordyn he's absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: I had forgotten how tiny and squishy they are! Hope you're managing to get a bit of rest in between nightly parties. It's fantastic that you're all home together now.

Thanks ladies, I do feel better about it now. It's happened three times so far and I feel fairly certain that I have an irritable cervix. Twice has been after exercise and once has been after going to the toilet and struggling a bit (sorry tmi), so I think these things have just irritated it a bit. My scan is next Friday and can't come soon enough! But my gut instinct is that everything is fine, it's simply been smears on toilet paper and barely anything more, no pain, belly growing, everything feeling normal.

My sickness is starting to ease which is nice. My stomach now feels just a bit weird if that makes sense, I never know what I want to eat and certain things make me feel really ill (usually the boys' dinner :dohh:) but the nausea which I was having all day long is now better. 

Oh Stacey, bless Eva, poor little thing. I hope she feels better soon, hopefully the doctor can recommend a course of action to help her. My goodness Jonathan is doing so well! It's amazing what a difference that surgery has made! And well done to Natalia :thumbup: I really hope my children enjoy school like that, I loved it myself.

The Ebola outbreak is really scary :nope: We actually had news here today, our health minister believes it will reach the UK. They've started screening at airports, not that I know how much good that does because some doctors believe it's pointless because there's such a long incubation period. It's so sad that in this day and age we can't seem to contain an outbreak like this. I know it's Africa but surely we should have been able to do something? I hope it doesn't reach your parents' area Stacey.

Otherwise not much else going on here, the boys are good and funnily enough have really started to bond over the last couple of months, I've really noticed it. Noah mostly ignored Milo up until about 6 months ago but now they're starting to chase each other all over the house and play silly little games, it's so cute. Noah tries to help Milo get on to things and yesterday went and patted him when he fell over to try and make him feel better. At the weekend they were holding hands in the car and giggling, wish I'd gotten a photo of it :cloud9: I'm really starting to see the benefits of the close age gap.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, Vanessa, that's adorable that your boys are starting to bond! :flower: Alia and Liam have their moments where they like to play together, but as she gets older, we're noticing that Alia really prefers to play by herself most of the time, even when other kids are around, so she gets easily annoyed by Liam, who wants to play with her all the time. We're now pretty happy that we had a third child close in age, too, because hopefully Liam and Asher can play together and Alia can have her time to play by herself and everyone will be happy. That's the hope, at least!

I'm glad to hear that your morning sickness is starting to go away. That's awful not really knowing what you want to eat and just feel yuck most of the time. Hopefully it continues to get better over the next week. As for the spotting, that does sound like your cervix is just being a bit sensitive.


----------



## Pielette

This is just a quick update from me. I've had a missed miscarriage. I went to a private scan yesterday for some reassurance and it turns out the baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks.

I'm in bits. I feel absolutely devastated. I have to go to hospital today to have it dealt with and it feels like a nightmare. Can't believe I've lost my baby.


----------



## HAKing

Oh, Vanessa! :cry: I'm devastated reading your post. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope everything is taken care of quickly at the hospital and you get your rainbow baby soon. 

Jordyn, I hope you're doing well and that Asher turns out to be your good sleeper. You decided to just formula feed this time around, right? I can't believe he is already a week old. I love his precious little sleepy smiles. :cloud9:

Stacey, I'm sorry that Eva is sick. Hopefully she is feeling better now. Poor girl. Its so hard seeing them not feeling well. 

That's great that Jonathan healed so quickly and is really starting to gain weight now. :thumbup:

And way to go Natalia, I'm glad she is doing well in school and is enjoying it. 

Well, my parents come in this evening and will be here until Tuesday. I'm pretty excited to see them. They will be watching the boys tomorrow night so Tim can take me on my "surprise birthday plans"! It will be nice to have a night out but I'm sure I'll be thinking about the boys the entire time :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, my heart just sank to the pit of my stomach reading your post. :( I just can't even imagine the heart break you're going through right now. :nope: I know there's nothing that I can say that will help ease the loss of your sweet baby, but just know that I'm praying for you. :cry: :hugs:

Heather, I'm glad you'll get a night out with your hubby for your birthday. :flower:

And yes, I decided to formula feed this time around, and I'm so glad I did, especially with him being premature. My pediatrician told me the other day that if I had chosen to breastfeed, we'd probably still be in the hospital. Plus, it's just so nice to be able to have DH's help during the night.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's great that your DH can help you a bit for feedings with Asher. How are Alia and Liam coping with their new baby brother?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia is doing amazingly well. I think it helped that she was old enough to understand that I had a baby in my stomach, and I spent a lot of time talking about how he was going to be coming out soon and that I'd bring him home from the hospital, and he'd sleep in that room, etc. So she was prepared. Liam still doesn't really take notice of Asher, except he does get mad when he wants something from me, but I'm feeding Asher and don't have a spare hand, so he'll try to smack the bottle out of his mouth or pull on his blanket. But I know it's just his frustration, not negative feelings towards Asher. So, over all, it's going a lot better than it did with Alia when Liam was a newborn.


----------



## HAKing

Yay! That's awesome. It probably helps too that it isn't the first time she got a baby bother so its somewhat familiar to her. 

Hopefully Asher will be a good sleeper for you. I'll be really curious in a few months about how it felt going from 2 to 3. I hear its easier than from 1 to 2. :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So far, I'd say it's easier going from 2 to 3 than 1 to 2, but like Melissa said, I think it's because I already know how to juggle more than one kid. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my, ladies, I've missed so much!

First, huge congrats, Jordyn!!! I was so surprised to see that Asher came that early! I really thought he'd stay in there longer. But I'm sure you prefer it this way, especially since he's doing so well. And, oh, he is just so adorable! That last picture of him with the little smile and his fingers interlocked... Ah! So much cute!

Vanessa, I'm so sorry for your loss. :( Such devastating news to hear, and I'm sure you're feeling a lot of different emotions right now. I'm not sure there's a lot I could say right now that would help ease the pain, but I do know it can start to get better. Not that we ever forget our little ones we've lost, because that little space we've started to prepare in our hearts for them can never really be filled by anyone else. But you start to be okay with living and grieving at the same time. It's okay to be sad and shocked, because it's a sad and shocking thing to lose a baby. I

posted about my early-term MC on facebook yesterday (it was "Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness/Remembrance Day"), and a friend who had lost a baby just hours after he was born said, "It doesn't matter when you lose them, it's still a gut punch. My prayers are with you, dear sister." And I'll say the same to you now. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Thank you everyone.

I'm so low right now. I'm heartbroken. There was a stupid, naive part of my brain that thought this wouldn't happen to me because it never has before. There was another part of my brain that thought 3 healthy pregnancies = 3 healthy babies was just too good to be true, and it was proved right. 

The worst is that the hospital won't see me until Wednesday and I'm still not miscarrying naturally. They said because I'm not bleeding heavily or in pain, I can wait until then. It's my own personal hell. I have to walk around for almost another week carrying my lost baby :cry: When the doctor told me that I completely flipped out and sobbed for half an hour. How can I grieve properly and move on, when it still hasn't been dealt with? 

I feel so angry. Angry at nature, which I know is stupid because nature knew it wasn't right so did what was necessary. Angry at my body for not dealing with it. Guilty at feeling so upset because after all, I have two beautiful boys and am blessed. And I can't help myself, wondering what that little person would have been like that I will never meet.

Just feel lost :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm so sorry that they're making you wait another week! :growlmad: That just seems so cruel. :nope:

I've only had that one early loss, but even then the heartbreak was worse than I thought it would be. After all, the second I found out I was pregnant, I started planning and hoping, and I had even started to look at possible baby names. From the moment you find out, that baby is special and loved, and whether you lose them after two days or twenty weeks, they've still been there long enough to change your life. My advice to you would be to cry as often as you feel like it, you are grieving after all, and to make sure that you and your DH don't shut each other out. You need each other right now. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, knowing that Asher is healthy and doing well, I am rather glad that it worked out the way it did, because it saved me a lot of pain and discomfort, but I would never hope for another baby to come that early, because I know we were blessed with our outcome, and we may not be so fortunate next time. A girl that my DH grew up with had a 35 weeker a little bit before I did, and her baby had all sorts of complications and had to spend a week in the NICU, so I know it doesn't always work out so well.

But because we don't want that to happen again (or have an even earlier baby!) we're for sure going to wait 18 months this time, and probably longer, to give my uterus plenty of time to rest.

How are you and your kiddos doing?


----------



## Pielette

Thank you Jordyn. I actually feel a little better. More peaceful.

Today DH and I took the boys shopping. I wanted to get charms for my necklace and bracelet to commemorate my angel. I have a necklace with all our initials on it, so it has a V, N, M and a D. So I got an angel wing and it sits right in the middle. And for my charm bracelet I got a May gemstone, because he was due in May.

That made me feel better, and 10 minutes later I started bleeding. And honestly it renewed my faith. Not that I had lost it, but I felt like it was stronger, and God was with me, and my angel knew that I would always love him and that it was time to let go.

I'm bleeding on and off and it's bright red so I'm hopeful that it's finally starting. Slight cramps. I know the physical part won't be pleasant but I'm in a better place mentally and I can cope much better with physical pain than emotional. 

I'm going to church tonight with my mum. It's been quite a while since I have gone and I feel a need to go. 

I am still sad, but I am more accepting.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm glad you're starting to feel better. The charms sound like a beautiful way to commemorate your little angel. I'm glad that this experience is bringing you closer to God, because He's the one who can give you true peace and healing. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Jordyn- he is absolutely precious and I agree, he looks just like his siblings :)

Vanessa- im so very sorry :hugs: I had 2 losses at 8 weeks and 7 weeks so im very aware of the pain. even with mine being very early on it was heart breaking. im so sorry you have to go through all of it. you are right, God is with you and He is holding your LO.

Stacey- hope your mom is ok. the ebola thing is scary!

we just got back from a week trip to visit family in Arizona. was nice, but im exhausted. have only been home a few hours so haven't even unpacked. tomorrow for sure lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, where in Arizona does your family live? I'm glad you had a good time, but the unpacking and the laundry afterwards are always a drag.

Vanessa, I hope you're feeling okay. :hugs:

We're doing alright here. Not much sleep, but part of that is our own fault. Asher likes to be awake from 10pm until after midnight, and instead of one of us staying up with him while the other goes to bed, we've both been staying up so we can be together. I love having the extra time with DH, but it hasn't helped our exhaustion. :sleep:


----------



## Pielette

Thank you Melissa, glad you had a nice trip.

Thanks Jordyn. I'm ok. I guess that's all I can say really. I am generally quite low. Bleeding has been on and off but stepped up a gear today and I have passed a few clots, one especially big one that made me cry :cry: I have no idea what it was of course but seeing it made me very emotional. 

My scan is tomorrow. They will scan me again to see what they're dealing with and discuss our options from then. I am guessing that the d&c will not be needed now, which is good, I just hope this doesn't go on for too long. How long can I expect it to take? Does anyone know?

DH has been wonderful and been off work since last Wednesday. I have a lot of support, my friends have also been fantastic, even though bless them, none of them have kids or had a miscarriage. Their empathy, despite their lack of experience, is truly wonderful.


----------



## HAKing

Vanessa, I'm sorry you're having to go through this. I hope that it passes quickly and you don't have to have a d&c. :hugs: 

I do agree, no matter when we lose our babies it is devastating. From the moment we find out we are pregnant we are planning everything little thing for that new precious life. I'm glad you got a charm for your baby. That is so sweet. :flower:

Jordyn, sorry you're not getting much sleep and you have a party animal in the middle of the time! :haha: Hopefully he starts sleeping better for you. I hope Alia and Liam are still liking their baby brother! :flower:

Rachel, how are you and boys? 

Melissa, sounds like a fun vacation. I always dread the unpacking part too! :wacko:

Well, it was a busy couple of days. Friday night DH planned a big birthday surprise for me. We went hiking in the afternoon and then stayed at this beautiful hotel on the beach for the night. He also arranged for a few of our friends to meet us for dinner as a surprise. I was definitely surprised. It was perfect! 

My parents were in town so we went to the San Diego Zoo on Sunday and to this apple orchard town locally yesterday and dinner for my dads bday. 

Needless to say, I'm exhausted and need a vacation from my vacation! 

I have pictures I'll have to post this evening when I get home. 

I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I hope everything looks okay at your scan today and that a D&C will not be needed. I know sort of how you felt when you saw that large clot. I had a miscarriage in 2011 that was never really made official, because I had never tested until right before the bleeding started, and the line on the test was almost gone already, but the horrible cramping and bright red bleeding told me that it was a miscarriage. At one point, I passed two large clumps of tissue and I remember just staring at them, and it was heartbreaking. I'm not sure how far along I was, but it had to be farther along than my loss in 2013 because that one wasn't nearly as painful and there were no large clots that time. But it's weird, because I never had that for sure BFP, I feel like I can't really call it a pregnancy or a loss. I guess I'll always just have to wonder.

Heather, I'm glad you had such a wonderful birthday. :flower: It sounds like your DH did a great job or surprising you and making it a memorable occasion. :)

As for me, I'm on day 6 of a horrible headache that I just can't kick, and it's starting to make me pretty irritable. It doesn't help that Liam is getting his molars in right now and is also really cranky, and Alia makes it worse by pushing him around and taking his toys all day long. It will be nice when she's a little older and can understand what I mean when I say, "Liam's not feeling well, please be extra nice to him," since right now she's still an egocentric 2 year old. :dohh:


----------



## Pielette

Thank you Heather, and thank you again Jordyn :hugs: That does sound like a miscarriage and it is so heartbreaking. It's just the sense of loss of all that could have been.

I had the scan done this morning and as much as I was dreading it, it wasn't so bad. The sonographer and the nurse were lovely. It was an internal scan, which I hadn't had before, but despite my apprehension it was fine.

They said there has been progress since last week. The fetal pole is no longer there. Whether that means I've absorbed it or I've passed it they couldn't say, but that's a positive. The sac is breaking down and bleeding inside me which is another good thing.

They discussed my options with me - natural miscarriage, management with medication or a d&c. I had been thinking that maybe I should have the d&c to get it over with, but after the discussion I decided to go with the natural route. Firstly because it's already underway and they said that based on the look of the scan and the fact that I am already bleeding, they would expect it to be complete after 2 weeks. I have a repeat scan then to check that it is complete.

And secondly, they said that there is a risk, although small, that during a d&c the uterus can be perforated. I just can't take that risk. I need to have more children, I really do, and I can't take the risk of losing that. The nurse said that they do prefer women to go the natural route as it is better for the body. Of course there is the emotional side of it dragging on longer, but I'm ok with that given that it I am already miscarrying, so I would hope it wouldn't be too much longer.

Also, I was worried about seeing 'things' when I pass them, but the nurse said she didn't think I would because the sac is already breaking down inside me. So fingers crossed. I'm just bracing myself for the physical pain now.

Generally I feel ok. I feel calm. I feel better after talking things through and they were very gentle and respectful with me. I am happy with my decision and DH is happy with it too, he didn't want me to go through the procedure. Not that he would have pressured me either way, but he was relieved.

We had decided we wanted to stop at 3, but now this has happened, we have been discussing 4 :blush: DH brought it up, I would always have been happy with 3 or 4 but now he's saying he's thinking about it and I'm so tempted. I guess it has given us food for thought, how truly precious they are. Watch this space I guess. I don't know how that would fit in with my future (hopefully) career and training, it would take some planning.

Heather that sounds like such a lovely birthday :flower: Did the kids enjoy the zoo? We went to the zoo on Sunday, just randomly because I needed to get out and the boys loved the sea lions and the bears, it was the first time they'd really enjoyed it.

Sorry you're feeling unwell Jordyn :hugs: How is Asher doing sleep wise? I will say that I've noticed that Noah is just starting to develop some empathy now that he's nearing 3, so it might not be too much longer with Alia. Last week he went over and patted and hugged Milo when he had fallen over, and whenever Milo's upset about something he tries to give him one if his Dumbos (his most precious comforters) to cheer him up.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm glad to hear that things looked okay on the ultrasound, and that you won't have to have a D&C. I've also heard of complications from D&Cs, so I think I would have opted out of it as well, just in case. I hope that the natural miscarriage doesn't take too long and that the pain, physical and emotional, isn't too bad. :hugs:

That's great that you and your DH are discussing a fourth down the road. I'm one of four kids, and so is my DH, and it's a wonderful number of kids to have, I think. Because that's what we both knew growing up, DH and I both know we want at least 4, for sure.

That's encouraging to know that Noah is starting to be more empathetic, because right now it feels like Alia will never get to that point. :dohh: But speaking of Alia, she finally agreed to hold Asher (when we asked her before, we got an adamant "No!"). Unfortunately, she couldn't figure out how to hold him snugly, so he wasn't a fan of the experience.


----------



## Pielette

Aw bless Asher, he really doesn't look like he's enjoying it too much! Great that Alia wants to hold him though.

I love the idea of 4 kids. It would mean that it could be another 7/8 years before I get to train for midwifery, which is hard. I want them all to be close in age so I wouldn't want to have a break between any of them. Decisions decisions...

As for my miscarriage, I don't really know what's going on. I passed something big yesterday into the toilet. I don't know what it was exactly but I suspect it was the sac, it felt quite solid (sorry for the tmi). Since then I haven't bled much. It took a lot of blood with it at the time. The thing is, that just seems too quick doesn't it? I've been waiting for lots of pain and bleeding for days on end. Don't know what to think :shrug:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, do you think your headache could be from the epidural? I got one with Sam pretty bad a week or so after he was born that lasted for a while. The doctor told me that it could be from the epidural. I remember looking it up and seeing that it is pretty common. Especially if you get up too soon after labor with an epidural. :shrug:

I remember mine would only hurt if I sat straight up so I spent a lot of time laid down or slightly elevated. And lots of pain meds. :blush:

Such a sweet picture or Alia holding Asher though you're right, it doesn't look like Asher is enjoying it too much. 

Vanessa, I'm so glad you didn't have to have a D&C. That would be such a huge risk that I wouldn't want to take either. I would have gone the natural route as well.

Hopefully the whole thing doesn't last too long and isn't too painful for you emotionally or physically. :hugs:

I'm glad you got out with the boys this weekend and had a good time at the zoo. Give your boys lots of hugs and enjoy them. I agree, life is so precious! As for 4...that's awesome! I sometimes think about having more than 3 (though I know DH would never agree to it) and wonder how I would handle it. Guess I'll never know. :haha:

As for me...just trying to stay positive. DH was laid off on Tuesday. He hated the company he worked for but loved his job so I feel that maybe it was meant to be and just the push to find something better. But lots of prayers that he finds something quickly would be much appreciated!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm so sorry your DH got laid off, but like you said, maybe this will end up being for the best if he can find something better. Speaking of that, Melissa, has your DH found another job yet? I imagine that it's so hard for your husbands to feel like they're not able to provide. :hugs: I know it would be hard for my DH because he takes his role as provider very seriously.

And yes, I think my headache is probably caused by the epidural, which makes me regret getting it even more since it didn't really help with the pain and then ended up causing me pain. But...I'll probably still get one next time around, too. :dohh: I took some Excedrin Migraine yesterday and that seemed to kick the headache for now, so lets hope it doesn't return.

Vanessa, I think the amount of pain that comes with a miscarriage will vary from person to person, just like the pain of labor does, so just because it hasn't been super painful doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong. Also, they told you at your ultrasound that it was mainly just the sac that needed to pass, right? If so, and if that's what you passed, then it makes sense to me that everything would slow down a bit afterwards. :hugs: Have you been over to the miscarriage support forum? I bet the ladies there have more answers. :hugs:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I hope your headache is gone and you're feeling better. :flower:

Yes, poor DH said that he feels worthless not having a job :cry: makes me sad to see him like that. He's been job searching like crazy and a few good leads so keeping my fingers crossed something good happens soon. :) 

Vanessa, how are you doing? I hope you're feeling a bit better. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just wanted to share a few fall pictures I took of the kids the other day. (Sorry Heather, I know you've already seen these on Facebook ;))







I hope you're all doing well. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Jordyn those pictures are gorgeous :flower: You have such beautiful children. And very cheeky looking :haha: Are you guys on Facebook? Would love to add you both.

Heather I'm sorry to hear about your DH being laid off. It must be very hard when you've always worked. I hope something good is just around the corner.

All is ok here. Still passing things and I just don't know how much longer this is going to go on. Emotionally though I'm struggling. DH went back to work yesterday and I feel a bit lonely. I also feel like the whole world now expects me to be back to normal and I feel so far from it I can't even tell you. Normal is not this. I'm supposed to be having a baby but that baby has gone. It's hard. 

DH upset me last night as well. Said something about how it was only temporary and we'd have another one. Which just made me feel like this baby was replaceable. I just felt angry and I still do. I know I'm probably being over sensitive and he's been great generally. Just feeling quite alone at the moment. Probably my own doing. Argh I hate my head right now :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'd love to add you all on Facebook. :flower: My name is Jordyn Koch and my profile picture is of my and DH sitting on a bench with Alia and Liam sitting on our laps.

Well, in a small way I can sympathize with you right now, in that DH just returned to work yesterday as well. I've been feeling so overwhelmed and tired and I cried as he left this morning, knowing that I was in for another long day by myself. I guess we both have crashing hormones to make things worse. :(

I'm sorry your DH isn't more understanding. My DH barely seemed affected at all when I had my miscarriage. He said to him the baby was just an idea, and it was me he was sad for. But it made me even more sad that he wasn't mourning that baby, too, like the baby didn't matter to him, even though I knew that wasn't really true. It's just hard when everyone else moves on. That baby was with you for 11 weeks and will always be in your heart. :hugs:

I think I need to visit Essex so I can give you a real hug. :winkwink:


----------



## Pielette

Hmm can't seem to find you for some reason Jordyn. If I can't my name is Vanessa Gordon, my profile pic is me and DH and I'm in a red dress. 

Well today is Noah's birthday :flower: I can't quite believe he's 3 years old. It's a bit of a nothing kind of day unfortunately, DH has to work from home on and off so we can't really go out for the day. In all of this awfulness we forgot to request the day off early enough. So I guess we'll be celebrating more at the weekend. I do feel very bad that we haven't managed to do more for him :nope: Still, we've got him a train set and he's so excited about it so at least we've done something right!

DH has been very good and I feel bad for complaining about one comment. I think he just struggles to know what to say to me. He wants to make me feel better, he always wants to fix things and this isn't something you can really fix so it's hard.

Aw thank you Jordyn! How lovely it would be if we all could meet one day.


----------



## HAKing

Happy 3rd Birthday Noah!!! :cake:

Vanessa, I'm glad DH is being more supportive. I think the whole idea of a baby isn't really REAL until they are born for many men. 

I hope you guys have a fun time celebrating Noah's birthday this weekend! Do you guys celebrate Halloween over there?

By the way, I sent you a friend request on Facebook. My name is Heather King. My profile picture is of Ben sitting in the dirt! :haha:

Jordyn, cute pictures! I can't believe how tiny Asher is. Its crazy how quick you forget how tiny they really are. :cloud9:

Yesterday my best friend and I went to the spa for massages and to just relax and hang out away from work. It was so nice! 

As for DH, he's had some good luck and good job leads so I'm hoping it shouldn't be too hard to find something good. He also has and opportunity to work from home which would be awesome so just seeing how things go the next few weeks. Oddly, I'm not worried! 

What are everyone's plans for Halloween? What are your little ones dressing up as?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Birthday Noah! Wow, three just seems so old because it's like the last real year of toddlerhood. Well, even if you can't go out today, it's not like he'll really mind. :winkwink: I hope he enjoys his train!

Oh that reminds me, it's my brother's birthday today and he's turning 18, so I told Alia that it was his birthday and she said, "Yeah! And we can get him a Barbie!" :haha:

Heather, I'm glad you're not worrying too much about DH's job. And that day at the spa sounds fabulous! (In fact, I'm quite jealous :winkwink:)

So we actually had a pretty decent night of sleep last night, which was awesome! Asher only woke up twice between 10:30pm and 8:30am, and both times he went back to sleep pretty quickly after being fed and changed. Fingers crossed we get another night like that tonight! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! I will try to look you up. if I cant find you on fb we are Jason Melissa Fleming.

Vanessa- my heart is absolutely broken. I just want to cry for you. praying for some comfort to come your way. just know you're baby is alive and waiting with Jesus. im glad you didn't have to have the d&c. hoping the physical pain doesn't last to long and you find healing for your emotional pain in the Lord. a friend of mine who had a couple miscarriages once said it was every Christian mothers greatest prayer that their children would one day make it to heaven and she already had some there so she was thankful. I had never really thought of it that way and it was comforting to me. I know that the 2 I lost will be the first 2 people I meet when I get to heaven. I have asked Jesus to tell them about me and that I love them.

Heather- sorry about your DH. mine was laid off too and it definitely effects them. I will be praying for you guys! my DH was kinda in the same boat. he was very bored at his job, but it paid the bills and he had been there 15 yrs so it wasnt like he would have ever left on his own. and yay for you birthday :) sounds like a very awesome time. for Halloween I was a cop and DH was a prisoner. my kids (from oldest to youngest) were a manga character, a cowgirl, Pikachu, an angry bird, spiderman, batman, and a pumpkin. they had a fab time!

Jordyn- your babies are such dolls!!!! so precious. my DH is still looking for work. we got a $34,000 severance package so we are ok for a minute. he is looking for something he will really enjoy. God just told me to support and encourage him so that's what im focusing on. in the mean time my daily routine is completely out of whack and its driving me crazy lol! I need to keep him doing small projects around here to keep him out of my hair so I can get chores and school done. :wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Oh thank you Melissa, that's really comforting. I will never forget my little one, he's my child whether he's on earth or in heaven. 

I think I feel good now. I haven't bled for two days so I think it's over, which is a massive relief. My scan is on Wednesday so fingers crossed it will show that I've passed everything and that my cycle returns to normal. Back to TTC! I have to admit the thought of going back to TTC is slightly exhausting. But in general I feel quite happy actually. We've had friends here today to celebrate Noah's birthday and had such a lovely day. 

Thanks for finding me on Facebook Heather! You led me to Jordyn too :haha: I'll look you up Melissa!

Glad your nights are getting better Jordyn! Fingers crossed it continues to improve.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Melissa, I'm glad that you and your family will be okay until your DH can find another job. I remember when my dad was out of work and my step-mom was still looking for a job because we'd just moved, and they drove each other crazy being around the house together all day. :haha:

Vanessa, I'm glad you're starting to feel better. It must be daunting thinking about TTC again. How long did it take you to get your last BFP? Just know that we'll all happily squint for lines with you. :winkwink: :hugs: 

Well, that one good night was too much to hope for again. Asher hasn't been too bad, but he does usually have one longer stretch of awake time during the night. Since DH and I are still splitting the night shift, I think we each hope that it just doesn't happen on our watch. :haha::blush:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sorry I've been MIA lately, you guys! I'm still here! Lol. Let's see if I can get caught up! 

Vanessa, it sounds like you are on the road to healing, both physically and emotionally. It seems like a great sign that you are done bleeding. That was fast. So glad it all happened naturally. And I totally agree, the thought of ttc seems exhausting! You an do it, though! :)

Jordyn, I hope you're feeling better, headache wise. How's your first week with dh back at work gone? And great pics! Love the ones in the pumpkin patch.

Heather and Melissa, I will pray for your families that God will provide jobs! 

Well, enough small talk! I can't keep it in any longer... So, I'm PREGNANT! I'd been charting my temp here and there and also checking my cervix now and then. I knew I'd o'd, but not sure exactly when, but my cervix just felt kinda different than it should for post-o, so I bought a test tonight. It was super positive right away! From what I can tell, I got pregnant around October 15th and am due around July 9th. So this baby and Jimmy will be just under two years apart! 

Oh, and please add me on Facebook too! (Just keep the pregnancy a secret there for now ;) ). I'm Rachael Wagner and my profile pic right now is a wedding pic because we just had our anniversary yesterday! Oh, that reminds me, happy birthday, Noah! :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's so exciting! How are you feeling? How does Daniel feel about it?

I looked for you on Facebook but couldn't find you! :( (Unless you're Rachel de Lavieri Wagner?) Can you see if you can find me on there? My name is Jordyn Koch and my profile picture is of me and DH holding Alia and Liam on our laps (they're wearing the same clothes as my profile pic on BnB).


----------



## HAKing

Congratulations Rachel!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! How are you feeling? Will you find out the sex or leave it as a surprise?? 

I have to admit...I'm feeling a bit left out since we won't be trying for a while still! :cry: Everyone around me is pregnant right now, or at least it feels that way. 

Rachel, I couldn't find you either just the person that Jordyn said she found but it didn't really look like you in the picture. :shrug:

If you look for me I'm Heather King with a picture of the boys as profile pic. I'm friends with Jordyn too if you find her :)

Vanessa, I'm glad you're feeling better physically and emotionally. Do you have to wait to have a period or 2 before trying again or are you free to try after you stop bleeding? 

Jordyn, I can't believe Asher will be 4 weeks old tomorrow! I hope he's a good baby and you're having an easier time. Are you glad you decided to formula feed this time around? 

Not much to report over here...DH is in Vegas this week for work. He left on Monday morning so its just been me and the boys. I'll be happy when he comes home. I miss him and never sleep that well without him home. I slept on the couch the last 2 nights with the TV on, haha. :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:hugs: Heather, don't worry, we won't be trying for another for probably 2 years, so I can be your non-pregnant buddy until then. :winkwink:

I'm sorry your DH is gone for the week. :( I hate it when my DH works late, so I can't imagine not having him for a whole week! The longest we've been apart since we were married is 4 days, and that was before we had Alia, so I didn't have the extra stress of taking care of kids by myself while he was gone.

Asher is a pretty good baby, overall (though it's still early days!). Of course, people say that preemies are still pretty sleepy up until their due date, so that might be part of it. Between the time we go to bed and wake up in the morning, he usually wakes up twice, which isn't too bad, especially since I handle one and DH handles the other. I have to say though, I am so happy that I'm formula feeding! I was afraid that I might feel guilty for not breastfeeding, or regret my decision, but I haven't. It's so much less stressful for me, especially after how awful it was with Liam, and this way DH can help me at night so I get some more sleep, which has helped my emotional state during the day. And sometimes Asher drinks his whole bottle and still seems hungry, and it makes me feel so good to be able to walk over to the sink and make him more, and not cry because I don't have any more milk to give him. Don't get me wrong, I'm still a huge supporter of breastfeeding, but it just wasn't best for me this time around. :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's awesome that you're feeling good about your decision! :flower: Only you know what is right and best for you and your family. I am 100% for breastfeeding but I'm also 100% for what is best for mom and baby! 

I wasn't able to BF Sam (only pump his milk) so I know the struggle and disappointment of not being able to so when I got to nurse Ben I was thrilled! Sadly, it will all be coming to an end this weekend. We are pretty much out of milk in the next few days and trying to decide what we plan to give him. Either almond milk or cows milk...I probably should decide soon! :wacko: 

Jordyn, I would love to be your non-pregnant buddy too! :winkwink:

I forgot to mention, I started training this week for my half marathon in February. I'm pretty excited to get back running and its been cooling off enough to go running during the day outside again finally! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's awesome that you're training for a half marathon! I wish I enjoyed running, but I hate it with a passion. :haha: I need to start exercising as soon as I'm sure I won't start bleeding again (the last few times I've cleaned the living room it's made me bleed, so I figure exercising definitely would!).

So Liam just figured out how to climb up on the couch the other day, and since then, he's been climbing up and sliding off over and over again. But hey, whatever keeps him happy! :winkwink:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, ladies! We're both pretty excited, but also shocked and kinda freaked out. Lol. It was planned, but just not this soon, so it's hard to process. But we're both very happy! 

Heather, I see you found me! Jordyn, I sent you a request. I think maybe you were searching for Rachel instead of Rachael? It's a common mistake! ;)

I'm feeling really good, actually. I think it's still too early to be feeling any of the crappy side effects, but I'm sure they'll come.

Oh, and the boys are doing great! Jimmy's getting teeth like crazy right now, but I finally got him night weaned, and we plan to fully sleep train him at the end of the month when I have a week off of work. I like cosleeping, but it will be so nice to have him in his crib all night if we can manage it! Ozzy is great; he's been a bit of a handful the last few days, so maybe we're heading into the terrible threes? Idk, he's just extra defiant and disobedient recently. Ugh. I love him so much I can't stand it! Lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I was searching for "Rachel" :dohh:

I get the defiant thing, for sure. Alia has been a piece of work lately. Mostly it involves her pushing Liam around, and then continuing to do it when I tell her to stop. And then I put her in time-out, but she starts at it again the second she's out! Drives me crazy. :wacko:

Liam continues to defy normal teething patterns. :haha: I don't know if you recall me saying, but he started by getting one bottom tooth, then his upper lateral incisors (so he looked like a vampire baby) and then one upper middle, then the other bottom one, and then he stopped teething for a while. Then he got one bottom lateral incisor and now all of his molars are coming in, but he still doesn't have the other bottom lateral incisor! :dohh: I guess he just does things his own way. :winkwink:

I'm glad that you guys are excited about the new baby even though it happened sooner than expected! It's taken us 4 months to fall pregnant each time so far, so I think if it happens sooner than that next time, I'll die of shock!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Well, at least we found each other now. :) 

Oh my gosh! Yes, it's the repeatedly doing something we've told him not to, even after a time out. And he doesn't push Jimmy around too much, but he does steal things right out of his hands and throw them across the room.  sooo frustrating.

Okay, so in all the excitement last night I forgot to mention that dh has a job interview tonight! It's in like 45 mins, and I'm kinda anxious to find out more. This company approached him for the position, but right now we have no clue how many hours per week it is or pay or anything! Just that dh would be a great fit for it. Anyway, one of the scenarios that could happen somewhere down the road is that I could become the stay at home parent! Eeeeep! So please pray for us, that we would make the right decision about it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachael (I can't believe I've been spelling your name wrong for over a year now and you've never corrected me), I'll be praying that this job is a good fit for your DH and your family, and that you can eventually be a SAHM. :flower:

Oh, and Alia does plenty of toy stealing as well. Poor Asher...he's going to have _two_ older siblings stealing _his_ toys. :dohh:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, my DH hates running too and I wished he enjoyed it too so I had a running partner but no such luck. I've tried to convert him but I think its a bit of a lost cause! :haha:

As far as the bleeding it is definitely best to wait until its stopped completely. I would stop bleeding after having Ben and waited until 4 weeks to go running and BAM started bleeding all over again. it was a pain. That is by far the worst part after having a baby :growlmad:

Rachael, I too have been spelling you're name wrong too. Sorry! I'll try to remember to spell it correctly from here on out! :thumbup:

I really hope your DH's job interview goes well and he is a good fit so you can become a SAHM. I got to stay home after Sam was born for almost a year and it was nice but not "right" for me. 

Sam has been doing the same things as Alia and Ozzy! :dohh: Its is super frustrating since he is always taking things out of Ben's hands and has also started being mouthy! I'm totally good with him wanting to lay on the floor and throw a fit but the whole mouthy, sassyness isn't cool with me! So that has been a daily battle in our house lately. 

So glad DH is coming home tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachael and Heather, I'm not glad that you two are also dealing with a defiant toddler, but it sure does make me feel relieved! DH keeps saying that Alia is such a bully, and I keep telling him it's normal for kids her age to act like that, but in the back of my head I'm thinking, "At least I THINK that's normal..." :dohh:

Heather, yay for DH getting home! :flower:


----------



## HAKing

Oh yes, it's very normal. Sam is a little meany some days and then a lover the next. I can't keep up. 

But lately, Sam has been asking for a baby sister! :cloud9: it just melted my heart. Then DH asked him what about a baby brother and he said "no, a sister" :haha:

I wish I could take credit for that one but he came up with it all on his own! Ha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia wanted a sister, too. Hopefully she'll get one next time around. And hopefully Sam gets a little sister, too. :flower: :winkwink:

So I keep forgetting to ask, Vanessa, when did you and/or your pediatrician become concerned with Noah's speech? Because Liam still only says "Dada", and at first I told myself not to worry about it because Alia was verbally advanced, so I couldn't compare them, but it seems like most kids who are several months younger than him are saying more than just one word. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ha! Don't worry about the spelling, ladies. I didn't correct you because it doesn't bother me. :)

DH's interview went well. Turns out it was more a meeting, as they are still trying to work out details of the 'position.' It definitely won't be full time, but they are going to work together to see how much work DH can do for them monthly and then how much they can pay him. I'm kind of relieved, as the idea of becoming a SAHM kind of terrifies me right now! lol. So, for now, he is going to try it out and see how it goes and we can keep reevaluating if it will fit in with all his other work (i.e. Stay at home dad and writer).

Heather, oh my, the mouthiness! Ozzy will do this too. He actually yells a lot. We'll tell him not to do something and he'll yell, "DON'T SAY THAT TO ME!" Honestly, sometimes it's kinda funny, but it's always frustrating because it's so disrespectful. He's been getting a lot of time outs lately, and we tell him he needs to apologize for something probably 2-3 times per day! Oi!

And how cute that Sam wants a sister! I'm not sure Ozzy understands that concept yet. Ha! We were talking about potential names last night and I asked Ozzy, "If you were going to have another brother, what would you name him?" He answered, "Jimmy." lol


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I obviously don't have a lot of experience with the whole speech thing but I wouldn't worry too much. Ben only says "momma" and "yea". He's maybe said "dada" 2x. 

I think that girls start talking earlier than boys from what I noticed anyway. Sam didn't really start talking a lot until 18 months but if you're concerned about it maybe mention it to the pediatrician next time he goes in for a check up. 

Rachael, that would be great if your husband could work something from home part time to make a little extra cash. I'm sure it will all work out. :flower:

How is daycare working out for you still?

Sam is a sassy pants so much so that we've nicknamed him sassy Sam some days. And he will shout at us too and it just makes me so frustrated. I'm really glad to know I'm not alone with a super defiant toddler. :wacko:

DH has 2 job interviews next week and did really good building his business in Vegas this week so hopefully it will turn into something full time and he can work from home. Not stressing and staying positive has really helped me lately. 

I have a question for you ladies, how much do your youngest weigh? It seems like Ben is so small to me but I think it's because he's so much smaller than Sam was. 

He's not even 24lbs yet and really thinned out lately. Sam was always a chunky money so it's weired for me how small Ben is!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, it would be so great if your dh could work from home full time! I look forward to another mat leave when we'll all be home together again. 

Well, we actually lost our spot at daycare. :( we were a day late with our October payment, and that was that. It was frustrating, because while I didn't disagree with her decision, it don't think it was handled in the best way. Oh well. Dh was fine this month having the boys home every day, and so it will save us some money for now. We may have to find some other part time care eventually, but it's all good for now. 

Jimmy is leaps and bounds above in his speech compared to Ozzy! It's crazy. Ozzy had maybe two words until about 18 mos. Jimmy is actually starting to put two words together at times. However, he still calls us both, "daddy." :dohh: 

Anyway, Jordyn, I wouldn't worry about Liam's speech. Ozzy was the same at his age and now he won't stop talking! Lol

Heather, I think Jimmy is around 23-24 pounds as well. And I get where you're coming from because Ozzy was always a little chink too! Jimmy seems so skinny and petite in comparison.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Liam weighed 23lbs at his 15 month check up, so he's right there with your boys, but to me he looks huge, because Alia was much smaller at this age!

Rachael, that's horrible that you lost your daycare spot because you were only one day late. We have tenants in our fourplex that owe us $2,000 in back-rent and we still haven't evicted them! :(

That's really funny that Ozzy says, "Don't say that to me!" because Alia went through a phase where she said the exact same thing! :haha:

Heather, I'm praying that things work out for your DH. That would be awesome if he could work from home! My DH is able to work from home one day a week, and it's so nice, especially because he doesn't have his 45 minute commute on those days.

So I don't want to jinx myself or anything, but I think Asher might be getting on a schedule. The last couple of days, he's been awake from 7pm-9pm, and then he sleeps from 9pm-12am, is back to sleep by 1am, and then wakes up around 3/4am (not sure because DH handles that one), and is up for the day at 7am. Even his naps during the day are starting to become predictable. I hope he's not leading me on, because this is pretty nice!


----------



## Pielette

Wow a bit to catch up on!

Congratulations Rachael! Again been spelling it wrong for ages :dohh: So pleased for you and fantastic that it happened when you were relaxed about it all. Are you feeling ok? 

Jordyn that's promising with Asher's schedule! They do tend to lead us on these little monkeys so hope it's the start of a routine. 

As for speech, I think I started getting concerned when he was about 2.5. I wasn't that bothered at around 2, I knew he was a bit behind but I thought he would catch up. Then as he started nearing 3 I got a bit worried. Milo doesn't say much either, we have mama, dada and hi but even that is light years ahead of where Noah was at the same stage so I have no concerns. 

Heather I really hope the interviews work out well for your DH. That would be wonderful if he could work from home. I know I'd love it if my DH was around a bit more.

As for me, bad news. I went for my follow up scan on Wednesday and I haven't passed everything. So now I have to wait until next Saturday for medical management. I am absolutely gutted and it feels like I'm right back where I was 3 weeks ago. I feel like I've lost so much time to this :nope: It took us 3 cycles to fall pregnant and I should be over 14 weeks. This baby stopped growing at 7 weeks. I just feel like I'm in a nightmare.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vanessa, I'm so sorry that this has to be dragged out for even longer. What a horrible feeling to know that it's not over yet. :nope: However, I know that people tend to be more fertile right after a miscarriage, so hopefully you'll fall pregnant again quickly after this. :hugs:

Yeah, I guess I shouldn't worry too much about Liam only saying one word, and I don't think I would be worrying at all, except my DH keeps making comments, like, "Did we screw him up somehow?" or "Maybe he's dumb because we don't read to him as much as we read to Alia." And I feel like I'm constantly defending him, telling DH that he's not screwed up or dumb or anything, he's just doing things on a different timeline than Alia.

So remember how I was saying that I hoped I wouldn't jinx things by talking about Asher's little schedule? Well, I did. Last night he was up every 1.5 hours. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, just checking in. How are you all?! 

Vanessa, I'm sorry you'll have to have medical management. :( Will that be happening tomorrow? Oh, I'm just so sad for you that this has to be dragged out so long. Big hugs.

Jordyn, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you end up with a good sleeper this time around! There's still hope! And tell your DH and Liam isn't slow, it's just that Alia was so above average for her age!

AFM, just doin' what I do. I'm 6 weeks today and feeling pretty good. Starting to get really tired, but no MS or heartburn yet (although I'm sure that will all come later). I cannot wait for my first appointment on the 8th!!! I hope they can schedule my first u/s before Christmas!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, happy 6 weeks! I'm glad you don't have any MS yet, and hopefully if it does come, it won't be too bad this time around. I can't wait until you have your first ultrasound. :flower:

Well, yesterday was Asher's due date! So he's now the adjusted age of a 1 day old. :haha: The developmental specialist in the NICU said to expect all his milestones to be delayed a little because he was early, but I'm so looking forward to when he starts to smile! As for sleep, he hasn't been too bad, but of course it could definitely be better. DH and I decided to just take turns doing the whole night with him, rather than splitting the night in half, and that seems to be going okay, because at least now we can look forward to a full night of sleep every other night.

Okay question: what are you all getting, or looking at getting, for your kids for Christmas? We've asked Alia, and she says she wants Barbies, so we'll probably get her that, but I'm not sure about Liam yet. He loves stacking things and putting things into other things, so I've been on the lookout for something like that. Any ideas?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that sounds like a great plan for both of you for 'the night shift.' And awww, he's one day old! How sweet. 

Oh, gosh, you just reminded me of a funny Ozzy moment from the other day. I was asking Ozzy what he wanted for Christmas and he didn't quite get it so I asked him what kind of things he liked and what he'd like to get for a gift. Then I asked him what he thought Jimmy might like. These are the two lists I ended up with (all Ozzy!):

Ozzy's list:
Hello Kitty
Snowman
Penguin 
Bird
Car
Bat (baseball)
Tiger 
Daniel Tiger's Neighbourhood
Hockey Stick

Jimmy's list:
Ear
Binky
Eyes
Another ear

:rofl: I was DYING when he said, "another ear." Haha!

In all seriousness, we have a little stash of stuff for Ozzy to divide up between his birthday and Christmas. Things like books, a stuffed Mickey Mouse, a Canucks Jersey, DVDs of a TV show he likes. We've been getting most of it second-hand, so we're not really going crazy. But I haven't really gotten anything for Jimmy yet! Poor second child... He's already getting forgotten. lol But he also really loves stacking and putting things inside other things, so if you have any awesome ideas pass them along! :xmas2:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

HAHA :haha: That's hilarious! I told my DH, and his theory is that Ozzy is trying to think of things for Jimmy that he wouldn't want for himself. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, that makes sense. Either that or he was just looking at Jimmy and naming things he saw. lol

Well, I went out and did some Christmas shopping today. I felt bad that I hadn't found anything for Jimmy yet. I went to a consignment shop and got him two toys I think he'll like. They are "classic" baby/toddler toys, so I'm surprised we didn't already have anything like them. I got him the Fisher Price stacking rings and an animal pop up toy (the kind where you press an button or turn a knob and the animal pops up. Oh, and a little board book. :)

Have any of your toddlers ever gotten a random nose bleed? I was laying in Ozzy's bed with him last night, telling him a story ("the story of when Jesus was born", at his request) and then I looked over and saw blood all around his nose! It had gotten smudged all over one side of his face and he had bled on his shirt and pillow. It wasn't really that bad, and he didn't eve seem to notice it. Thankfully I didn't really freak out, but oh man I did have a split second of panic when I first noticed it. 

Anyway, just wondering if that's just a thing that randomly happens to some kids? Should I expect it again? Hmm... I might start a separate thread for it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachael, I'm sure he probably just scratched the inside of his nose with his fingernail. My little brothers used to do that all the time. Oh, that reminds me, Liam fell off the couch onto Alia the other day, but she saw it coming and put out her hand, and ended up getting him right in the nose, which gave him a bloody nose. I felt so bad seeing that blood all over his face. :(

Funny that you said you got Jimmy one of those pop up toys, because we have one of those in our Amazon cart right now. He found one at SIL's house last time we were over there and loved it, plus, we figure it won't be super exciting to Alia, so maybe she'll actually let him play with it. :haha::dohh:

So we went to a Christmas gift expo today and Alia saw a pair of giant nutcrackers by the doors, and when we left we asked her if she had fun, and she said, "Yeah, and I saw a cracker boy!" It cracked me up. :haha:


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, Alia's comment about the cracker boy cracked me up! :haha: I hope Asher is sleeping good for you and you're not feeling too drained with 3 little ones running around. :flower:

Rachael, how are you feeling? I meant to ask, are you planning on finding out if #3 is a boy or girl or will you wait and leave it a surprise? 

Vanessa, I'm so sorry you're going through all this. It has to be so hard emotionally and physically. I hope you're appointment went well on Saturday and that you can start moving forward from all this soon! :hugs:

Nothing too exciting with us...We are getting the house decorated for the holidays and I'm really starting to get into the holiday spirit! 

We haven't gone Christmas shopping yet either but I will probably do majority of my shopping the week after Thanksgiving. Its so hard in our house though since Sam's birthday is only 12 days from Christmas so it feels like its a month long of party and gifts! :wacko: 

DH has been working from home and it seems to be working out really good for our family. He is home to spend more time with the boys, helps me do things like make them dinner and just clean up around the house so we have more time to do other things. It's a huge relief to know we are gonna be okay...especially so close to the holidays! 

I hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'll have to say, I feel pretty fortunate so far that my kids birthdays and Christmas are all spaced about 3 months apart. The worst it gets is July, because Liam and my DH both have their birthday that month, but that's not too bad, since DH and I usually just go out to a nice restaurant for our birthdays.

Heather, that's great that your DH has the chance to work from home and be with you and the kids more often. I wish my DH could do that all that time, but I'm happy that he at least gets one day a week working at home, especially since it's cuts off the 45 minute commute.

Vannesa, how are you doing? Did you have your medical management on Saturday? I hope you're feeling okay, and I hope you get to start trying again soon. :hugs:

As for me, I'm doing okay. Things are really hectic and stressful at times with 3 under 3, but I think it's been helping that DH and I are switching off with nights, so that I'm never _too_ sleep-deprived. The past couple of night, though, Liam and Alia have both woken up crying also, and I'm sure it's because they're cold. Our thermostat for our furnace is broken, so we have to manually turn it on and off, which makes it difficult to heat the house at night without staying awake until the house is warm so we can go turn it off. We had someone come out to look at the problem, and they ended up condemning our furnace, so they'll be out sometime this week to replace it. I hope it happens soon, because it gets down to 50 degrees in our house at night, and that's just too cold with three little kids!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heather, that's great that it's working out for your DH to work from home. I LOVE that Daniel works from home. I'm really looking forward to my mat leave when we can all be home together again. In the meantime, I've got all next week off to spend at home with my three guys! :) Yay!

I'm feeling really good. It's kind of scary how well I'm feeling, actually. Mostly just extra tired, so I've been going to be a lot earlier than normal. But no MS or heartburn yet. I'm sure it's coming, but super lucky so far.

Jordyn, that stinks about your thermostat. I hope it's all fixed soon. Also, can you remind me when your contractions started this last time around? Like, exactly how irritable was your uterus? lol I could have sworn I felt some tiny contractions yesterday, but surely 7 weeks is way too early?

Vanessa, I hope you're doing well. I know it's probably hard to be on BNB right now with all us pregnant ladies around. I'm so sorry. :(

Stacey and Melissa, hope you're doing well too! If you're there let us know how you're doing! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I first felt contraction at 8 weeks with Asher, so 7 weeks isn't far off! Remind me, did you have an Irritable uterus last time, or was that Stacey?

I'm glad you're feeling so well! I'm sure everything is fine. Maybe your symptoms are different this time because it's a girl. :winkwink: Speaking of that, you forgot to answer Heather's question; are you staying team yellow or finding out?

Well, we have a new furnace and thermostat, which is great, but we're out $550, which is not so great, especially because our van now needs a new cylinder which will cost us about $250. And this is on top of all the hospital bills rolling in, and we still haven't bought any Christmas presents. So that puts a damper on the holiday season. :(

Other than that, all is well here. Alia was sick yesterday but is better now, and Liam is sick, but at least I know he'll probably be better tomorrow. Asher smiled for the first time this past week, right on schedule for a full term baby, which was exciting, since the lady in the NICU said to expect him to be a little delayed on his milestones. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, I don't think I had an irritable uterus, per se. But I did have lots of BH for the last three months or so, which was something I never had with Ozzy. I wouldn't be surprised if they started a lot sooner this time around. I think my body is having a hard with three babies all so close together! (But I know you know how that is!)

As far as finding out the gender, as of now we do plan on finding out. I actually think it would be fun to stay team yellow, but I'm also worried about how I would feel if it is another boy. It's not that I would be sad to have another boy, it's just that this is almost definitely our last baby, so if it were a boy I would have to get used to the idea of never having a girl. And I'm just worried about having all those emotions on top of the usual postpartum mess of emotions. So, at this point we plan to find out the gender. I think the only way we will wait is if, by the time the gender scan rolls around, I can honestly say that I am 100% okay with having either a boy or a girl. So it all depends on how I feel by then!

Jordyn, that sucks about the furnace and the cylinder and the hospital bills. *sigh* Sometimes the holidays just don't feel like they are worth all the stress they bring! Or, I should say, all the presents don't always feel like they are worth all the financial stress they can bring!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, I think that's a good idea to find out the gender. I tried team yellow last time but was surprised at how disappointed I felt when I found out, so I'm glad I didn't have that disappointment at birth. I'll definitely be finding out the gender next time around because now I know that I really want a sister for Alia.

And yes, I definitely know how you feel having three pregnancies close together! :haha:

So I've been having some brown spotting today, so I guess my first pp AF might be showing up tomorrow, although I've never had spotting before AF before, so this is a little new for me. Its weird how each pregnancy can totally reset our cycles, so that we have no idea what to expect. :wacko:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yes, I'm thinking even more now that it's a good idea to find out. The more I talk about it, the more I think I want to find out. And then there's what happened tonight. I finally mentioned something to Ozzy about how he's going to have a little brother or sister and he was like, "What am I going to have?" I said, "Well, mommy is going to have a baby and it will either be a boy or a girl, so either a brother or sister." And Ozzy says, "Sister." It was sooo sweet and made me tear up a little bit.

Weird about the spotting. It's so true that you never know what your cycles are going to be like after each baby.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, ladies!

Just checking in. Haven't been on in a while. How is everyone doing?

Jordyn, did AF show up?

I've been feeling about the same. I had a nice week off of work, just staying at home with the boys. We celebrated Ozzy's third birthday with mini golf. He had a lot of fun. And I announced my pregnancy to my family at out Thanksgiving dinner. :)

My first doctor's appointment is on Monday morning! Yay! I'll be sure to let you all know how it goes.

Hope you're all well! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachael, I'm glad Ozzy had a good birthday. I know Alia is excited for hers, even though its still 3 months away. :winkwink: I'm excited to hear how your first appointment goes!

Things are okay here. I got into a car accident with all three kids on Monday, but no one got hurt. We were very blessed, because if things had been just a little different, it could have easily been a fatal accident.

AF did indeed show up, and with a vengeance! I was losing so much blood that I actually started feeling dizzy and weak. I sure hope they're not all going to be that bad!

Asher is finally getting to that point where he'll just lay on a blanket and look around and just be happy for awhile, which is nice, because it frees me up for a little bit to be with the other kids. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachael: big congrats on being pregnant!! I'm soo exited for you! I can't wait to here about your appointment on Monday. Happy birthday Ozzy! Wow I can't believe our babies are already turning 3!! What did he get for his birthday? 

Jordyn: don't worry usually the first at after birth is very heavy. My last one with Eva was and there were and rfe one after that were very heavy. But they slowed down a bit. I'm glad Asher is doing so well. It must be nice him staying content just laying on the floor. Omggg I'm sorry to hear about the car accident! Thank god nobody was hurt! 

Vanessa: I am soo soo soo sorry to hear about your loss. I don't even have words to describe. How have you been doing? 

Heather: how are you doing? I can't believe Sam is getting so big. Almost 3 now. 

Things are going ok with us. I actually think we will be moving to Texas in the near future. I know we have always talked about it but we are actually applying for jobs right now down there. I'm soo exited but omg soo scared at the same time. I'm scared to start somewhere new. Natalia just loves her school. She used to be a shy girl and now she talks about like 8 girls that all hang out together. She's really starting to read and she loves her teacher. When I asked her thought about moving she loved the thought of going to Texas to a nicer and bigger house but she said can I take my kindergarden with me :(. It was sad cuz when I said you are going to go to another kindergarden and make different friends she got all mad. But it's for the best. I'm just not sure when we will go though this month or next prob. 

I am on the tamiflu right now. The facility I work at has been in isolation. We have had 6 confirmed cases of the influenza h3n2 in our residents and 2 confirmed employees. We are all being treated like we have the flu as a precaution so we are taking tamiflu. It's very scary because it's not covered in the flu shot that we got. One of our ladies passed away from it. My hands are like breaking from washing soo much. But I'm off work now for 5 days so hopefully it will all die down by the time I get back. 

So the other day Natalia losses her 3rd tooth. When she opened her mouth I noticed the thing that hangs down in the back of the throat was like connected to her left tonsil. I've never heard or seen that before. Any thoughts? We are going Monday to get flu shots I will ask her doc about it? 

Also so Eva has some molars that have cut through but get this they are her second molars? There's a big gap where her first set of molars should be. It's on the top the second set? Any thoughts on that too? Strange hahaha. 

Jonathan is good. He is talking soo good now. He has gone a week now without peeing at night. I'm soo proud of him. Him and Eva are like best buds. But they fight too. It's soo funny. She tackles Jonathan. And Jonathan just like laughs. But then Jonathan will take a toy and Eva will start screaming like screaming. She is starting to show her attitude like really. She was playing wit my ziplock bags the other day and when I told her now she like screamed and made this super funny face mad face I will download it haha it was soo cute. 
If I forgot someone I'm sorry. It's soo hard to catch up when being off for so long!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, it's so good to hear from you! I'm glad that the kids are doing so well and that Natalia is doing so great in school. I can't wait until Alia starts kindergarten, because she's already so excited about it. Every time someone asks her how old she is, she says, "I'm two. When I'm five, I can go to school!" :haha:

As for Eva's teeth, I think some kids just get their teeth in different orders from the majority. Liam is one of those kids. He's got all four molars in, but is just now getting his lower lateral incisor. :dohh: He's also got his canines coming in, which was surprising, since Alia didn't get those until after her 2nd birthday. Poor little guys has been miserable these past few days with teething, so I hope they hurry up and then he can have a break, since he's been continuously teething for the past 2-3 months.

That's exciting that you'll be moving soon! We have friends in Texas, and they love it there, plus, you'll be closer to family, right? I'm sure Natalia will be sad for a little while, but at that age, they make new friends fast. We moved from Washington to Arizona in the middle of my kindergarten year, and I recovered from the transition pretty fast. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, oh my gosh! I'm so glad God kept you safe in that accident! That would have been scary for sure. I hope the car is okay too? First the furnace, now this? Man!

Stacey, it's good to hear from you! I agree, kids' teeth can grow in so weirdly. When Jimmy got his lateral incisors, I thought they were his canines because he hadn't gotten his front teeth yet. Turns out he just has a lot of space between his teeth (and also his front teeth are pretty big so they needed lots of room! So maybe those are Eva's first molars and she just has a big gap? Or maybe her canines are really big? lol I'm sure it's 'normal.' And I have no clue about the little hangy down thing (uvula?) being attached to the tonsil. I'd ask the doc about that for sure. And I hope you don't get that flu! Sounds super nasty. :(

Well, I've got my first doc appointment in just over half an hour! I'm so nervous! Can't wait to hear the heartbeat. :) I'll let you all know how it goes, probably in a few hours after I get to work. :)

UPDATE: 
Phew! Everything looks good!

I was actually realllly nervous going in (like almost sick with worry) because I haven't really felt pregnant these last few days. But the doctor brought in the in-office u/s machine and I got to see the little fluttering heartbeat. :cloud9: SO HAPPY!

A few other things...

- My dating scan is in a week! December 15th at 3:00 pm, to be exact.

- According to the in-office u/s machine, baby is measuring more like 8+5 (rather than 9+3, as I had estimated). I will wait for the official u/s to officially change my DD.

- Because I had GD last time, I will have to do a fasting glucose test along with all my preliminary blood work. Oh joy. Hoping to get that done by the end of the week.

- I'm secretly hoping (or maybe not-so-secretly) that the reason baby is measuring a little small is because it's a GIRL. Not sure if girls measure small that early on, but one can hope, right? ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachael, Alia always measured smaller than the boys (which ended up being right on track, since the boys were always measuring a little big). So who knows? :winkwink: I sure hope you get your little girl! And I'm happy that everything looked good during your appointment, though it sucks that you'll have to do the fast and the blood draw. Hopefully no GD this time around.

Our car only had cosmetic damage, thank goodness. I was going 70mph, but so was the car the hit me, so our bumpers absorbed most of the shock. It's kind of funny, though, because every time we pass the spot on the freeway where the accident happened, I tell DH, "There's our skid-marks!" :haha:

So my new little niece was born this morning! She and Asher are almost exactly two months apart, so hopefully they'll be good buddies. :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachael: I'm soo exited to hear your appointment went well!! Did they tell you what the heart beat was? Let me think so I only got one scan with Natalia. It was at like 19 weeks and she measured hang on with when my last af was. Jonathan was a week behind and heavy also was a week behind. I really really hope you get your girl!!! I always wanted to have boy first then a girl lol. So I will has to admit Ill he a bit jelouse hahaha. But I'm already jelouse because I want two boys hahaha

Jordyn: I'm soo happy the car accident turned out not to be horrible like it could have been worse. I remember when I was in a bad accident when I was like 3 o 4 my mom would also show us our skid marks hahahahaha
Aww congrats on your niece that must be soo exiting!

Afm nothing new going on here two more residents tested positive for h2n1 so keep praying for me ladies!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, I really hope you don't get that flu! How scary. :(

Well, Asher is two months old today! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141209_07_02_36_Pro (1).jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Harley Quinn

Stacey, the doctor didn't actually listen to the hb, so I didn't get the heart rate. Next time! Or maybe on Monday at my dating scan.

And the more I think about it, the less I think that early measurements are NOT an indication of gender. I mean, if it was, wouldn't there be like a million threads about it on BnB already? lol!

I'll keep praying you don't get that flue!

Jordyn, glad to hear the vehicle is okay. And congrats on your new niece! Fun! And Asher is looking mighty handsome for two months. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachel, that's true! I think first tri would be flooded with people's measurments if it was an indicator. :winkwink:

Okay, I have a better picture of Asher (he wasn't too happy when I took that other picture earlier). And he's wearing new clothes because he threw up all over the other ones, and my hair. :dohh: Also, I'm attaching a picture I took this morning of the boys. Liam has been sick, so he was crying, and his crying was making Asher sad. I felt bad for the little guy, but at that same time, that sad bottom lip cracks me up. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141209_10_25_35_Pro.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









WP_20141209_06_47_53_Pro.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my gosh, that lip! Love it! 

And oh my, I almost forgot about all the newborn puke!


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, I'm so glad you are okay after your car accident! How scary. Were the kids in the car with you? I think I remember something about if you're in an accident and your kids are in their car seats something about them having to be replaced? I could be wrong but I remember asking about that when I was in a minor one this summer without the kids and he said that since they weren't in the car to not worry about it. 

Asher is so cute! I love his little sad lip. How has he been sleeping for you? 

Stacey, its so good to hear from you! I hope you don't get sick. But how exciting about moving! I've always wanted to live in Texas. But DH has no desire to move, sadly. He said that IF we were ever to move though that's where it would be so I guess there is some hope! :winkwink:

That's so funny you said that Eva's attitude is coming out now! So is Ben's lately :wacko: He will get so mad sometimes and just scream...I told DH I think "terrible twos". I'm not sure I'm ready for that...especially with our very own Sassy Sam! :haha:

Rachel, I'm glad everything went well with your scan on Monday. I really hope you get your girl too! How have you been feeling? Did you ever had MS with the boys? 

As for me, nothing too new happening. Sam is doing great in school and is about 75% potty trained. He is almost has no pee accidents at daycare and a few at home which I think are more my fault but overall making good progress...and last night he just decided on his own that he was gonna poop on the potty! :happydance: I'm hoping by March we are in underwear and then I can start on Ben! 

DH has been fully working from home and his business is steadily growing so that has been a relief. Though he isn't making nearly what he was before he is happier and very helpful so its been worth it. 

We all got the stomach flu that week of Thanksgiving and then right after that got hit with a cold. But we are all finally getting better. 

Saturday is Sam's 3rd birthday...its so hard for me to believe! Time is going too fast. :( We aren't sure what we are going to do that day though...its supposed to rain so the idea of going to Disney Land might be out...since we aren't having a party this year I feel like we should do something special for him. Any ideas, ladies? 

A few pictures...sorry some of these might have been on Facebook already. 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/F3705DFE-C8E8-4779-A09B-971B30AD69E8_zpsw462y0rf.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/9818C66F-FC1E-4C22-9960-65D863138A94_zpstvmtjqrt.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/958A9D69-9C25-4243-A0EA-83EC7FC4ABD2_zpsub4cz469.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/EA525749-01AF-41DD-9F6E-314B9FB18DD9_zpstbidz7mf.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Love the pictures, Heather! Your tree is very cool. I like it. 

We took Ozzy mini golfing for his birthday and he loved it! He'd been before a few times, so we knew he would. It was a ton of fun. It was either going to be that or ice skating (not that he can skate quite yet, but he's eager to learn) and he chose mini golf. I'm sure you'll find something fun to do indoors for Sam's birthday. Man, can you believe our little guys are 3?!

I haven't had a lot of ms, thankfully. It kind of comes and goes really suddenly. Hasn't make me puke yet (although I also had a stomach flu the weekend after Thanksgiving, so I did some puking then! lol). I've been feeling really great so far. Just extra tired, and the heartburn is actually starting to get kinda bad now. I took my first antacid last night! 

And oh my, I know what you mean about the attitude from the little ones. Jimmy's personality has been really coming out lately, which means he's making his opinions known! And oh my gosh. Ozzy has become soooo melodramatic lately. Like, he'll throw his head all the way back as far as his neck will go and then roll his eyes as far back as they'll go and say something like, "But I don't want to brush me teeeeeth" while sounding so exasperated. It's actually pretty funny most times. Ha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I love the pics! Do your kids mess with your Christmas tree? We have a play yard around ours (after Christmas it will become Asher's little sanctuary so he can play with his gym and not get run over by the other two). I'm glad things are working out with your DH working from home. As for Sam's birthday, do you have any sort of children's museums near you? We have one hear and there are so many fun things to see and do, and Alia love it. Plus it would be indoors. :flower:

The accident was scary because of how bad it almost was, but as for the impact, it was very mild, like it didn't even dent the bumper, so I think the car seats are probably okay.

Liam's personality is coming out more now, too. He's an interesting kid. One the one hand, he's very goofy. He'll make the funniest faces and he'll look at me from the corner of his eyes and try not to smile, and sometimes he does this funny thing where he'll close his eyes, smile really big, put his head back and the put his hands out in front of him and shake his fingers around like he's trying to grab at something. Its hard to describe, but it's hilarious. On the hand, though, he can be so meticulous and concentrate really hard on making things just the way he wants them. He's also a lot kinder than Alia was at this age and likes to cuddle.

Alia is still a total drama queen, though. But she has a very elaborate imagination and a great memory! She'll bring things up that happened half a year ago and ask me if I remember that. But she is so mean to Liam! She just smacked him in the head with one of DH's tools today. :(


----------



## HAKing

Rachel, that's good you haven't had too much MS. :thumbup: As for the stomach flu, that sucks! We all had it right before Thanksgiving and it was horrible...I couldn't imagine having that while pregnant too. I'm glad you're back to feeling better though. :hugs:

That's funny about Ozzy being so melodramatic lately. :haha: Sam is so dramatic its amusing! Is Jimmy talking much? How about Liam, Jordyn? 

Ben says "momma", "dadda" (though sometimes when DH asks him to say it he will stick out his tongue! :rofl:) and "alright". I can't wait until him and Sam start having conversations together...I wonder what they will talk about :cloud9:

Jordyn, we do have a lot of museums around here...I started looking online last night to get some ideas. When I asked Sam last night what he wanted to do for his birthday he told me "eat cake" :haha:

Sam is kinda mean to Ben like Alia is to Liam. He will push him over or totally bulldoze him over when running around the living room. Or sit on top of him. Steal his toys. Its never ending some days. Other days they are so sweet together and play nice and share snacks, etc. They have a serious love-hate relationship. 

Ben is also my cuddle buddy. Sam likes to when he is tired or sick but Ben is always up for it.

As for our Christmas tree, the boys don't touch it. They haven't tried really which I'm super grateful for since almost all my ornaments are glass. Ben will sit on the fireplace and look at it when its on at night but has been leaving it alone. I think I just got lucky. Sam would like a train around it but because I don't trust Ben with it its gonna have to wait until next year, I think.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, I'm amazed that Ben doesn't grab any of the ornaments! I think Liam would, and I know Alia would, because she loves to collect the things that she likes and hide them away where she thinks Liam won't find them. :dohh: I'll include a picture of our tree. It's pretty small, but it was perfect for our little apartment when we bought it. I think next year we might upgrade to a normal sized tree. :flower:

Liam still isn't talking. :( He only says "Dada" and he doesn't even say that very often. He communicates with us in other ways, but doesn't have much desire to talk. He sort of says "flower" sometimes when we look at books, but he says, "flololo." :haha: I'm going to ask my pediatrician what she thinks at the next appointment, which will be on the 23rd, because she told me before that they like to see about 10 words by 18 months, and he's way behind that.

Its sounds funny to say, but I'm glad to hear that Sam is kind of mean to Ben, because I was starting to wonder what I did wrong with Alia for her to be so mean to Liam like that. She does play with him sometimes, but in general, she doesn't want him near her at all, and when he does, she freaks out. I can't wait until they're both a little older, and they'll hopefully enjoying playing together more.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141211_14_03_55_Pro.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Harley Quinn

We haven't gotten a tree yet. We're just going to get a little table top one. Hopefully if it's up a little higher they will mess with it less. And we'll only put our non-breakable ornaments on it this year. I'm less concerned about them taking off the ornaments and more worried about a ball or hockey stick hitting it if it's on the floor! Part of why we haven't gotten a tree yet is because all our Christmas stuff is in storage at the in-laws. I'm hoping Daniel and the boys can go get some of it tomorrow or on the weekend.

Jimmy talks a lot! It's weird! lol Ozzy definitely didn't say 10 words before 18 months. Jimmy says: Mommy, Daddy, blanket, binky, no, mouth, eye, bath, ball, hockey, goal!, banana, nose... And probably a few more I'm forgetting. Those are the ones he 'knows' and sometimes he'll just randomly repeat a word we just said. Like, apparently the other day he said, "dinosaur" clear as day. Like I said, it's weird because Ozzy was slightly delayed with his speech. Makes Jimmy seem like a genius! Ha. I'm sure it will all even out one day. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachael, I wish it had happened that way with our kids, with the second one talking better, because Alia was saying over 100 words by the time she was 15 months old and was using short sentences at 18 months, so Liam seem WAY delayed in speech compared to her!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Liam will definitely catch up! I was concerned about Ozzy, tbh. But every time I asked a nurse or doctor about it, they would follow up with other questions. Like, does he respond to his name, can he follow basic commands or does he understand if you say something like, "Look at that ball" while pointing. That kind of thing. I think they were mostly checking his hearing, in a way. Just making sure he was at least developing, you know? And now, he's a suuuuper talkative 3 year old! Ha!


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachael: I'm glad that your feeling good. Ugh oh no no no having the stomach flu is horrible especially while pregnant. It's funny because like heather we all got the stomach flu the weekend before thanks giving. How horrible. It was horrible seeing all kids vomit. At least they didn't have it all at once. First was Natalia then Jonathan then Eva and me together the same day. My dh managed to be ok. Like always hahaha. Wow jimmy talks a lot!! I wish I had a kid talk at a early age. Did you manage to get your Christmas tree? 

Heather: I am soo happy that your dh is doing so well! Ok bet working from home has to be nice. That's great that the boys don't mess with the tree. We put our Christmas tree up last weekend and none of my kids touch it either. Jonathan puts his Thomas train track around it and just plays for hours with his train. Eva just sits and watches. Lol. I love all of your pictures!! Your boys are so cute! And OMG HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I too just can't believe our boys are getting so big just another month before Jonathan turns 3. What did y'all end up doing for sams birthday? 
As for Texas. Show your dh houses down there. Lol. Like look at like keller tx south lake tx even manfield tx. Super good school district and great houses! Safe neighborhoods. Lol

Jordyn: I love the pics of Asher! And omg that lip. I remember that lip hahaha Eva still makes it sometimes! I like your little Christmas tree it's perfect! 
As for Liam not talking don't worry he will catch up if he is even behind? Jonathan was talking prob like Eva is now so like a few words. But now at almost 3 he is soo talkative and sometimes drives me nuts hahaha. Natalia has speech delay. She didn't talk at all until 3.5. Now she is almost caught up but still behind a normal 5 year old. But again as you know she's also bilingual. So I'm not to worried she will catch up. 
Eva can say like mama papa gracias de nada yaya(Natalia) juice mas(more) tele (tv) ten(here) that's it I think lol. 
Let's see as for how Jonathan and Eva are together. Jonathan loves Eva sooo much. Like he is always like and Eva. Like if I get him a drink he says find Eva. He is always watching out for her. And he let her beat him up. Eva with just tackle him and he will laugh. Or she goes up and pulls his hair or hits him with a toy. Usually he will just say Eva no don't hit me. But there are a few times he does get mad and barley pushes her. But she's such a drama queen that she starts crying so hard like if he really really hurt her hahaha it's very funny actually lol. Natalia and Jonathan sometimes though fight. They get into these little cat fights haha were there both like slapping if you know what I mean hahahaha. But I a adamant about teaching Jonathan not to hit girls or anyone for that matter but especially girls. Him and my dh will wrestle and my dh will let Jonathan hit him and pretend to box. So he gets his boy roughness out of him lol. But he is such and good boy ( most of the time) hahaha

Afm we are all good. We got a second dose of the tamiflu to keep for precaution. But we only have two people who are in isolation so it's starting to die down a bit. I relized I must of typed the wrong flu in my last message. Lol it's the h2n3 haha. And yes we ended up losing the lady I told you about. She passed away today :( 

I mentioned already we put our tree up. We have a 7ft tree. Lol. You should have seen Eva when we first put it she was crying and running away from it. I took her up and let her touch it. Now she just gets close so she can see herself in the Christmas ornaments lol. I'll have to download some pics so I can show y'all the kiddos. Jonathan is now potty trained at night too. It is soo nice to just have to buy diapers for Eva. 

Let me ask y'all. When are you planning on taking away the bedtime bottle/feed. Or have y'all already. I want to take away Eva's bottle but like I have just been to lazy I guess to have to listen to her cries for the first few night. I have been trying to get Jonathan to stay in his bed too because before he got his tonsils out I was so scared I wouldn't know if he stopped breathing so I made him sleep with us. But now I out him in his bed and he's in our bed within a few hours lol. Then we take him back and again he ends up in our bed. So I also need to dedicate a few days of late nights just making him stay in his bed and sleep. Then I said well I'll do all of this when I move that way I don't waste my time doing this here then changing the only things they know and having it all start again. Idk yet hahaha 

Also how big are y'all's babies. Eva had a 16 month appointment ( we were late on her 15) and she was 23 lbs 10oz and 29 inches.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Stacey, sorry to hear about the lady who passed away at your hospital. How sad. :(

As for the bedtime bottle, we won't be taking it away for a while, because Liam only JUST started sleeping through the night last week! So we don't want to mess with anything that might make him go back to waking up in the middle of the night again. Plus, his bedtime bottle is formula (since he's allergic to milk) and I worry that he wouldn't be getting enough calories without it, since we can't give him things like cheese and yogurt to help fatten him up.

As for weight, we have Liam's 18 month appointment next Tuesday, so I'll know then. He obviously won't be quite 18 months yet, but we wanted to do one appointment for both Liam and Asher, and so we picked a day in between Asher being 2 months and Liam being 18 months. But he was 23lbs at his 15 month appointment.


----------



## HAKing

Stacey, I'm sorry to hear about the lady at work. How sad for her family. :(

With the bedtime bottle, neither of our boys get bottles anymore. I cut Ben off right when he turned 1 so he only gets a sippy cup. But what I have been doing is giving him some milk about 20 minutes before bed to drink in the living room and then after he is finished I just lay him down and he does fine with that. We made the mistake with Sam giving him milk to go to sleep so this past week we started breaking him of that. So far he is doing well. I just switched him to get it in the living room or while reading a book before bed. 

I'm not really sure how big Ben is now. I think around 25lbs or so. He's still a really good eater for me so I sorta fear that Ben will catch up to Sam in weight, haha! :haha: Sam eats like a bird! 

Jordyn, don't worry about Liam's speech. I've heard that sometimes the 2nd will talk later since the older one talks for them and also, boys talk a bit later than girls. As long as he's making eye contact, making sounds and can follow basic commands I wouldn't be too worried. 

Ben only says 4 words but can follow any basic command I give him. Sam didn't really start saying a lot until 18 months and now just like Ozzy he just won't stop talking! :haha:

For Sam's birthday we did end up going to Disneyland. The weather was perfect! We really lucked out. The boys had a great time. Sam got to meet Mickey and loved riding on the rides. We ended up buying annual passes before leaving since the money we paid to get in on Saturday went toward the passes so it seemed like a win-win! 

Then we took him to Farrell's which is an ice cream parlor and restaurant and they sing to you for your birthday. Sam got all shy, it was so cute! He had a great day :cloud9: DH built him a swing set during the week and on Sunday we showed it to him. He loves it! :thumbup:

My parents sent Sam a drum set for his birthday. I'll attach some pics. 

https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/15E31480-3605-4E09-BDC4-E0B1F819D13B_zpsviaoka8l.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/63FA59C9-9F26-4D1C-8A72-FC279ED3649C_zpsr51rsy51.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/8AD814BE-6BC3-455A-98D4-25BC8B145E28_zps8uctu2ox.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/3AD6D190-06EE-4172-B40C-46339AAED533_zpssxcbypcl.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/015700BA-2DC1-45E4-8FDC-C91265D2B0D5_zpsfndlpoal.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/A3D5E267-36E1-4639-8E8E-DE217A8B7BD3_zpsrrdtlgby.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/AC9E816E-44B5-46F9-8416-3EF38B5E066A_zpsjkzhldd1.jpg
https://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y498/Ciarkowski84/52B527A0-CCB1-4FE4-9593-0E050854C7AB_zps2dw6rmmq.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, you don't know how jealous I am that you went to Disneyland and have annual passes! DH and I want to go soooo bad. We tried to plan out a trip where we fly to California early in the morning, go to Disneyland, and then fly back early the next morning, so basically a one day vacation, and between the flight, hotel, park tickets and food, it was going to cost us nearly $1000! So we had to scratch that idea. :(

I'm glad Sam had such a great birthday! The pictures are great. :flower: (I can't get over your DH's beard, though. :haha:)


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, that's so funny you said about DHs beard haha. He always gets comments on it when we are out! I've never seen his chin before and I told him I never do. I only know him like this. Though this is probably the longest its ever been.


----------



## Duejan2012

Heather: I love the pictures of same birthday. I showed Jonathan the pictures of Sam with Mickey. He was yelling Mickey Mickey hahaha. I too am jelous you were able to take them to Disney land. As for bottles. That's great that Ben does so great within a bottle. Good for you for getting Sam to stop. Jonathan stopped around 15 16 months I think lol but like I said it was just 3 days of crying at night and the. Yea he would just sleep. I just for some reason don't have the energy to do it with Eva right now. Lol 
As for your dhs beard haha I love it lol

Jordyn: I know what you mean about a trip to Disney land 
Being so pricy lol one day though!! 

What are y'all getting your Los for Christmas


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here's what we got our kids this year: :flower:

Alia: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J10BOMS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Liam: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DSIQS6G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Asher: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031W38YO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Duejan2012

Aww soo cute jordyn. I love Asher's pacifier toy lol
I was going to get Eva the same one to got Alia. But I'm not sure yet. I already got Natalia and Jonathan's gifts just Eva's ugh hahaha


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, the pop up toy you got for Liam is the same one we got for Jimmy! He loves the one in the church nursery, so I thought we'd get him one for home. :)

We didn't get Ozzy any "big" toys this year. Just a few little things like a stuffed Mickey Mouse and a DVD of Mr. Peabody and Sherman (the old show, not the new movie).

Stacey, Jimmy is 16 months and weighs 10 kg, which is almost exactly 22 lbs. He's a little guy. :)

Heather, looks like you had a great time for Sam's birthday. Love the pics! And ohmygosh, I love the look on Ben's face in that one pic. Cheeky little guy with a sideways smile. So cute!

AFM, I had a scan yesterday! I think the results are in at the mat clinic, so I'm going to call them on my lunch to see if I find out how big baby was measuring. Then I'll have a more firm due date. And my gender scan is booked for Feb. 20th. Woo!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rachael, I know you got the same pop-up toy for Jimmy because I stole it from you! :haha: You posted the link to it from Amazon, and I decided to get it for Liam. :flower:

That's so exciting that you had a scan yesterday and everything is looking good! And wow, February 20th will be here before you know it! I can't wait to find out what you're having. :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Okay, I was wondering... 

Well, I called and found out baby's measurements from yesterday. Was measuring 9 weeks 5 days, which is exactly one week bigger than the week before. So yay! That makes my new EDD July 16th rather than the 10th. Whatevs. I'll probably end up with another big baby no matter what. Ha!


----------



## HAKing

Rachael, that's great that your scan on Monday went well and that you have some what of a better idea of your due date now! :flower: I can't wait to find out what you are having. I'm hoping for a girl for you! :)

Jordyn & Rachael, Sam had that same pop-up toy that you bought for your LOs. Now Ben will play with it here and there and Sam still is interested in it sometimes too. 

We haven't bought anything for Christmas yet! :wacko: I'm the worst procrastinator when it comes to that kind of stuff. I feel like I do my best work/shopping while under stress :blush: :haha: 

I don't think we will buy the boys anything real big this year since Sam got a lot of big things for his birthday and Ben still doesn't understand yet too much so we will probably get a few small toys and call it good. I've been telling everyone to get the boys books though if they plan to buy anything for them for Christmas. 

Stacey, I don't blame you on not wanting to deal with the whole crying thing at night. That is honestly the reason why I didn't do it sooner with Sam since I wasn't mentally prepared to deal with it yet. I finally decided it was now time. And thankfully it has gone pretty well. The first night or two were the worst and not even as bad as I anticipated. Do you still give Eva a bottle or does she get a sippy cup? 

So big news! Yesterday Sam went to daycare in underwear and when I picked up I was a bit nervous that he would have had an accident but he didn't! She said he did great so off to daycare this morning again in underwear...fingers crossed he's just as successful today! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Heather, that's great news about Sam not having an accident at daycare! Sounds like he's really getting the hang out it. :flower: I'll admit, I'm a bit jealous that so many of you are having success potty training your older kids. I ask Alia all the time if she's ready to try the potty, and she's always quick to yell, "No! I don't want to go on the potty!" I feel like I'll be changing three kids in diapers forever. :(


----------



## Duejan2012

Rachael: yay I'm soo glad your scan went well! And yes February will be here before you know it!! I too will be hoping al girl for you!!!

Jordyn: don't give up on potty training. Alia will prob be one of the ones that when she's ready it will be a one day thing. She'll get there. :) 

Heather: Eva drinks a bottle only at night. The other times during the day it's a sippy cup. I know that all it will take is three days then she will get over it haha but just don't wanna do it yet hahaha.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, don't worry. Ozzy is not really potty trained at all. He is able to go on the potty, but hasn't really caught on the fact that he should do it every time. He usually only asks to go late at night after we already have him in bed. :dohh: I guess we should start asking him all throughout the day if he needs to go potty. That might help. lol

Stacey, sorry I don't know anything about bottles. Neither of my boys would take one.


----------



## HAKing

Jordyn, don't get discouraged about potty training. I got really stressed out about it at first and kept asking myself what I am doing wrong and then we sorta just gave it a break for a month or so and now he is just deciding to wear underwear. I think if you go about it more relaxed the kids are more likely to catch on better. 

I started training Sam right after Ben was born so its been a long journey! :wacko: And the thought of starting Ben shortly is sorta draining but at the same time I feel like I'm on a roll right now that I might as well just keep going and get it done. I refuse to change 2 kids diapers again! 

But I can honestly say that potty training has been the biggest parenting hurdle thus far! 

Stacey, maybe take away the bottle when you have 3-4 days off in a row that way you won't be so exhausted fighting her for it. However, she might be easy and not give you much trouble. :flower:

Rachael, do you have any ultrasound pictures for us to stare at?? :cloud9:

Tomorrow Sam has a preschool Christmas presentation and then gets to meet Santa after. I can't wait...it looks like its gonna be pretty cute! He was in it last year too but was so young or shy that he didn't really sing and just sorta stood there the whole time! :haha::dohh: 

My brother is in town next week for Christmas so its gonna be different having him here. But I'll be off work from the 25-29th so we will get to spend some time together which will be nice.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Heather. it's easy to see other kids doing things better/faster/easier than yours and think, it must be something I'm doing wrong. I'm definitely not going to push her into it if she's not ready. A lady at my church told me that she was so determined to get her first daughter potty trained that she ended up traumatizing her, and she was having accidents until she was in kindergarten. :( So I'll give her some time and see if she comes around to it, though she tends to be so scared of everything, so I'm afraid that she won't want to try it until she see's Liam doing it. :dohh:

Stacey, taking the bottle away may be easier than you think. With Alia, we just suddenly gave her a sippy cup at bedtime with milk in it, and she just flat out refused to drink it, and went to bed fine without the bottle. And that was the end of that.

Heather that should fun having your brother there to visit. My grandma, aunt, and cousin are all coming into town this Saturday, but I still don't know if any of them will be staying with us, or with my dad, because my family seems to hate planning anything. :wacko:

So good news! My DH got an awesome raise yesterday! I'm talking, an almost 30% raise. We're just so ecstatic! Apparently his boss wants to make sure that he's happy enough to want to stay there long term. So because of this, we should be able to get out of debt and finally build up some savings. :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Jordyn, that's awesome about the raise! God is so good! And I agree about not pushing a child to be potty trained too early or before they are really ready. 

Heather, I wish I had a picture! The tech wouldn't even let me take a picture of the screen. :( And at that place, you have to pay $12 to get a disc with like 4-5 pics on it. Booo. But we will pay for the 19/20 week pics! We did it for both boys, so I fee like we have to for this baby as well. lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

I had a doctor's appointment this morning, and baby is looking great! She/he was hiding from the doppler, so I the doc got the portable us machine out. Got to see the heartbeat again and baby even wiggled around a bit for me. :)

My blood work results came back and I guess my iron is fine because she didn't mention it, just said everything was great. The only thing that was a little iffy was my fasting glucose test. I passed this one, but the standards for the actual GD screening are much stricter, so if it had been that test, I would have failed. *sigh* She asked if I wanted a prescription for some glucose test strips so I could check my blood sugar occasionally. That way if it's high I can start altering my diet. So, I guess I'll have to find my glucose monitor and go get some strips and then start poking myself randomly. lol

I'm feeling really good, though. Nausea is almost nil, been sleeping pretty well still (although Jimmy has had some rough nights in our bed the last little while). Feeling my energy starting to come back. 

Hope you all are well!

Stacey, when you read this, I sent you a PM! I want to make sure you don't miss it! :)


----------

